# i7 3820 - 4820 Overclock Club



## BackwoodsNC

Pretty easy overclock? I will be getting mine around Thursday depends on UPS really. What kinda temps you getting? Is that voltage stable after prime or anything?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Pretty easy overclock? I will be getting mine around Thursday depends on UPS really.


Yeah, fairly easy.

I will shoot for more later once I get some decent fans for my Armageddon.


----------



## Rbby258

nice will be getting my setup in a week or 2


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> nice will be getting my setup in a week or 2


Very nice. What mobo did you go with?


----------



## Rbby258

R4E


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> R4E


----------



## Rbby258

ill take some pics when i get my stuff


----------



## stubass

you should be able to hit 4.8 easily enough with the BCLK at multi at 1.25 and and x39.. i know the BCLK can go up to x2.5 but depends on hardware.. what will yours allow? also what a the BCLK milti steps?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you should be able to hit 4.8 easily enough with the BCLK at multi at 1.25 and and x39.. i know the BCLK can go up to x2.5 but depends on hardware.. what will yours allow? also what a the BCLK milti steps?


Yeah, I am going to try for higher once I get some different fans. I have one 140MM on my heat sink right now, so I hit 77c at 4.5.

Mine will allow BLCK up to 300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ill take some pics when i get my stuff


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Captain318

This chip OC's much easier than I expected. I settled for 4.3GHz so I can keep the power saving stuff working for 24/7. It stops working once you cross the 100 BCLK.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to try for higher once I get some different fans. I have one 140MM on my heat sink right now, so I hit 77c at 4.5.
> Mine will allow BLCK up to 300.
> Looking forward to seeing them.


thanks for the info +rep

though it would be intesting if you could use a BCLK of 300 and the stock multi of x36 and hit 10.5GHz







could this be done on Ln or will it fry the Bus


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks for the info +rep
> though it would be intesting if you could use a BCLK of 300 and the stock multi of x36 and hit 10.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could this be done on Ln or will it fry the Bus


Allows it in the bios, but doesn't mean it has a chance of booting.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Allows it in the bios, but doesn't mean it has a chance of booting.










so true forgot about that









wouldnt it be nice tho if some did achieve it


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> This chip OC's much easier than I expected. I settled for 4.3GHz so I can keep the power saving stuff working for 24/7. It stops working once you cross the 100 BCLK.


Loss of the power saving features when changing the BCLK over 100








The Board I got coming is the R4F


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Loss of the power saving features when changing the BCLK over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Board I got coming is the R4F


Its not board specific. Its the chip


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Its not board specific. Its the chip


Yeah i knew that! I was just letting criminal know what board i am getting.

What kind of voltage you giving that thing at 4.3?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Yeah i knew that! I was just letting criminal know what board i am getting.
> What kind of voltage you giving that thing at 4.3?


Ahh Ok
Anyway ive been giving it 1.3v and its been stable there a couple days so I may try dropping it again and see how it holds. It don't get too thirsty till I hit the 4.5GHz ballpark then it needs 1.35v


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Loss of the power saving features when changing the BCLK over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Board I got coming is the R4F


Power saving...what is that? I thought we were enthusiasts?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Power saving...what is that? I thought we were enthusiasts?


----------



## Maximuscr31

Mine will be here thursday. I ordered it yesterday and paid for 2 day shipping but tigerdirect dropped the ball and got it shipped out late.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

What cooling anyone? temps and clocks? I have been looking at this chip but waiting for newegg to drop the stupid combo stuff.









I am in no rush and don't really know what board I want but I know I don't want any of the ones in those combos


----------



## Maximuscr31

Tiger doesn't require a combo fwiw. Also newegg has a combo with every motherboard they sell with the 3820. I just didn't go through them because of 9.75% in taxes.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Tiger doesn't require a combo fwiw. Also newegg has a combo with every motherboard they sell with the 3820. I just didn't go through them because of 9.75% in taxes.


ya I buy from newegg


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> What cooling anyone? temps and clocks? I have been looking at this chip but waiting for newegg to drop the stupid combo stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no rush and don't really know what board I want but I know I don't want any of the ones in those combos


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> What cooling anyone? temps and clocks? I have been looking at this chip but waiting for newegg to drop the stupid combo stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no rush and don't really know what board I want but I know I don't want any of the ones in those combos


You can get any board that they offer. Link You have to click browse more combos!


----------



## Ramsey77

Mine should be here Friday. Can't wait. Still rocking Q6600/780i/4GbDDR2


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Mine should be here Friday. Can't wait. Still rocking Q6600/780i/4GbDDR2


Awesome. Just checked my tracking number and looks like someone got the lead out of their asses and changed my shipment date to tomorrow and it is on schedule. Looks like I will be having some awesome fun tomorrow evening when it gets here.


----------



## stubass

all you guys, please start a thread on your overclocks or continue this one, im seriously thinking of building with an I7 3820 instead of an Ivy bridge build







plus a few times i have linked this thread in forums


----------



## Maximuscr31

Will update in the next 24hours if every thing goes well


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Will update in the next 24hours if every thing goes well


nice, i wait for you and others, i do rep as well for good info


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*


what are your temps like under load such as IBT or P95?


----------



## dmanstasiu

This was a very promising chip from the specs, and the fact that the socket can upgrade to a 8C/16T later on.

However, I was under the impression that since it lacked a k/x variant, it was unable of overclocking. How does the nomenclature work for this line of chips?


----------



## Rbby258

Should hopefully be joining in on the overclock talk on Friday if my ram comes back in stock


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> what are your temps like under load such as IBT or P95?


Under P95 after 45 minutes the load temp on the hottest core was 78C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> This was a very promising chip from the specs, and the fact that the socket can upgrade to a 8C/16T later on.
> However, I was under the impression that since it lacked a k/x variant, it was unable of overclocking. How does the nomenclature work for this line of chips?


The 3820 has a partially unlocked multiplier. Using that with the adjustable BLCK straps, makes for some decent overclocking possibilities.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Under P95 after 45 minutes the load temp on the hottest core was 78C
> The 3820 has a partially unlocked multiplier. Using that with the adjustable BLCK straps, makes for some decent overclocking possibilities.


thats not too bad but i reckon you could OC higher and lower the temp with a nice custom water loop


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Well guys mine is out for delivery!!!







If work is slow i will get off early just to play with my new toys.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Well guys mine is out for delivery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If work is slow i will get off early just to play with my new toys.


eeewww sweet, nice upgrade there!


----------



## Rbby258

Mines arriving tomorrow


----------



## Maximuscr31

I am sitting here staring out the window waiting for the ups guy to arrive. I swear I think I just saw time reverse it is taking so long.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Just got home; got off of work a couple hours early and my packages are here.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*


Are you using a low voltage setting and LLC?


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Watercooling










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> This chip OC's much easier than I expected. I settled for 4.3GHz so I can keep the power saving stuff working for 24/7. It stops working once you cross the 100 BCLK.


So I have mine at 4.5 with all power saving features active. I love this chip


----------



## nickbaldwin86

WOW 4.5 1.33v and 100watts eekkkk







power hungry

NO thanks

good temps though


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdyne 101*
> 
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have mine at 4.5 with all power saving features active. I love this chip


not too bad i must say







try and see how high you can push it


----------



## Maximuscr31

Just took a quick break assembling everything. I might have it all running in a couple hours at this rate. I have a 3 year old helper as well so that is slowing things down a bit.


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> WOW 4.5 1.33v and 100watts eekkkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power hungry NO thanks good temps though


Thanks, well I've come from AMD and I'm not yet familiar with all the setting's. This was a quick overclock but seems to be the most stable. Scratch that this system is rock solid








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> not too bad i must say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try and see how high you can push it


I can push it higher but as someone else mentioned earlier in the thread, you have to disable the power saving features. So this is my 24/7 oc. It's still streaks ahead old 1100t system!


----------



## Maximuscr31

My hyper 212+ evo didn't come with the 2011 bracket. I said screw it and am going to send it back and went ahead and overnighted a h100. It will be here tomorrow and then we can start benching.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> My hyper 212+ evo didn't come with the 2011 bracket. I said screw it and am going to send it back and went ahead and overnighted a h100. It will be here tomorrow and then we can start benching.


thanks for trying... see you tomorrow


----------



## Maximuscr31

Talk about a let down....oh well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Are you using a low voltage setting and LLC?


Yes.

I installed Push/Pull fans. I got a little better temps now. I am loving this chip.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> My hyper 212+ evo didn't come with the 2011 bracket. I said screw it and am going to send it back and went ahead and overnighted a h100. It will be here tomorrow and then we can start benching.


The Sabertooth don't support X-socket?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> My hyper 212+ evo didn't come with the 2011 bracket.


Coolermaster would have sent you one for free, or they are $5 from the Egg.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Loss of the power saving features when changing the BCLK over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Board I got coming is the R4F


You don't need any power savings while you're folding anyways


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdyne 101*
> 
> So I have mine at 4.5 with all power saving features active. I love this chip


I wasn't referring to the C-States or clocks dropping. I am referring to a low idle voltage


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I wasn't referring to the C-States or clocks dropping. I am referring to a low idle voltage


Whats this "idle voltage" you speak of? You don't go idle when folding.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Coolermaster would have sent you one for free, or they are $5 from the Egg.


Yeah, unfortunately I am not patient enough to wait another week.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> The Sabertooth don't support X-socket?


It doesn't have the removable standoffs like the rampage. It actually lines up perfect with the current front plate but the hardware is the wrong size.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Finally got it running pretty decent. I need to lower my Vcore some and i think i should be good.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Looking good. I can't wait to start playing tomorrow.


----------



## taekim808

Hello guys. I have the same CPU ( i7 3820 sandy bridge-e) and when I watch my CPU-Z it my core speed is constantly changing from 1200 mhz to 3700 mhz. Why is that?

Also, Can someone tell me how to overclock a CPU?

I watched you tube videos and did some research but the BIOS is different and I don't really want to risk anything.

If someone can pin point out what and where to change things on BIOS, I would really appreciate it.

I have:
dx79to motherboard
16G corsair vegeance ram
750 watt PSU
corsair 100h liquid cooler

THank you.


----------



## stubass

hmmm, so i see you guys are gettine to 4.6GHz, anyone going to try for 5GHz?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Here is mine with max temps around 65 under load!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276300


----------



## coolhandluke41

why you guys so hesitant ?...push this chip it's only four cores and *can bench @ 166 strap and 2600 mem on air*


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taekim808*
> 
> Hello guys. I have the same CPU ( i7 3820 sandy bridge-e) and when I watch my CPU-Z it my core speed is constantly changing from 1200 mhz to 3700 mhz. Why is that?
> Also, Can someone tell me how to overclock a CPU?
> I watched you tube videos and did some research but the BIOS is different and I don't really want to risk anything.
> If someone can pin point out what and where to change things on BIOS, I would really appreciate it.
> I have:
> dx79to motherboard
> 16G corsair vegeance ram
> 750 watt PSU
> corsair 100h liquid cooler
> THank you.


You likily have steep stepping on --- you can turn it off in your bios if you' like but depends what you use our pc for ...

I kind of like to keep it off for benchmarking and on gaming and for casual usage


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Here is mine with max temps around 65 under load!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276300


nice getting there tho are you stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why you guys so hesitant ?...push this chip it's only four cores and *can bench @ 166 strap and 2600 mem on air*


and we have a 5GHz WINNER..







is it stable aw well ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> You likily have steep stepping on --- you can turn it off in your bios if you' like but depends what you use our pc for ...
> I kind of like to keep it off for benchmarking and on gaming and for casual usage


sweet will remeber this.. im really starting to consider this over an Ivy bridge build even though the mobo will cost me alot more because i want a quality Asus


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice getting there tho are you stable?


Yeah I am at that voltage. I tried same clocks at 1.355 and it failed a worker after 20 minutes.


----------



## Kvjavs

So instead of making a new thread, I feel like I should ask here:
Does the i7-3820 bring back the "older" style of overclocking before the "unlocked" chips came along? Example: How you would overclock on X58 or P55 and it won't mess up other things such as the PCI-E lanes and USB 3.0?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Yeah I am at that voltage. I tried same clocks at 1.355 and it failed a worker after 20 minutes.


might reaching your limit, but you have a rasa RX240 so i would expect you with some fiddling maybe you could get to 5 i hope


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> might reaching your limit, but you have a rasa RX240 so i would expect you with some fiddling maybe you could get to 5 i hope


Gonna ride 4750 MHz for 24/7 clocks! When i get some time this weekend I am going to push for 5GHz


----------



## Maximuscr31

Waiting on my wife to come home with a usb flash drive to install windows 7 (dvd drive won't arrive till tomorrow) but just booting into the bios I am idling 25-27*C. Can't wait to see how well it does under load.


----------



## Imglidinhere

That's some crazy low voltage there bud.







Good to see you got a good chip.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Gonna ride 4750 MHz for 24/7 clocks! When i get some time this weekend I am going to push for 5GHz


sweeet, look forward to seeing your results


----------



## shiftwig113

wow this chip is a beast!!! looks like this the new 920 so to speak. i wish i had the patience to wait for the 3820 :'( but whatever my chip isn't that bad either.


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Here is mine with max temps around 65 under load!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276300


















is that a single 16 GB Dimm you got there or is CPU-Z making a mistake?
If it is when did those come out!!! do tell


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a single 16 GB Dimm you got there or is CPU-Z making a mistake?
> If it is when did those come out!!! do tell


CPU-Z mistake! 4X4 sticks that's what I got.


----------



## Rbby258

got my setup yesterday think ive now finished my overclocking
1.42v in bios
nh-d14 idle temps

31
35
33
36

load

76
73
71
74

intel burn test stable 6 hours so far using 8gb ram also
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276627


----------



## coolhandluke41

very nice clock/voltage ,enjoy it









EDIT ; can you show some Gflops AVX ? (say 4.7 Ghz just to keep your temps low)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> got my setup yesterday think ive now finished my overclocking
> 1.42v in bios
> nh-d14 idle temps
> 31
> 35
> 33
> 36
> load
> 76
> 73
> 71
> 74
> intel burn test stable 6 hours so far using 8gb ram also
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276627


beastly, we have another 5GHz.. well done


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> very nice clock/voltage ,enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ; can you show some Gflops AVX ? (say 4.7 Ghz just to keep your temps low)


do what?
i ran this if its any help
156.905GOPS
http://www.sisoftware.eu/rank2011d/show_run.php?q=c2ffcfe988e9d4e6d7e3d1e2d5f381bc8caacfaa97a781f2cfff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> beastly, we have another 5GHz.. well done


----------



## Maximuscr31

Is 5ghz your 24/7


----------



## coolhandluke41

just to show you what you can get on cold from this CPu....BTW this test and the previous one i posted with 2600 mhz RAM are Dumo's ,most will know who he is








http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2561795&postcount=560


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> beastly, we have another 5GHz.. well done


yup


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> got my setup yesterday think ive now finished my overclocking
> 1.42v in bios
> nh-d14 idle temps
> 31
> 35
> 33
> 36
> load
> 76
> 73
> 71
> 74
> intel burn test stable 6 hours so far using 8gb ram also
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276627


----------



## Maximuscr31

Just overclocked mine by upping it to 125x37. I chose the xmp profile for my ram and am benching it right now. Ran 1 hour of prime95 and am doing intelburntest on maximum. Idle temps is 28* and under stress the highest I have seen is 58*.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276749


----------



## criminal

So many awesome overclocks. The 3820 is a stud.









Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Just overclocked mine by upping it to 125x37. I chose the xmp profile for my ram and am benching it right now. Ran 1 hour of prime95 and am doing intelburntest on maximum. Idle temps is 28* and under stress the highest I have seen is 58*.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276749


Avg Gflops on IBT?

Nice OC


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Avg Gflops on IBT?
> Nice OC


Just turned off prime95. Ran for 6 hours and temps never exceeded 56* according to the sensor recording i done. I will rerun IBT because honestly I don't remember.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Just turned off prime95. Ran for 6 hours and temps never exceeded 56* according to the sensor recording i done. I will rerun IBT because honestly I don't remember.


Good temps.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

What are you guys running for LLC? I am still at work so I don't recall mine but i think it was the third from the top of the list. Maximuscr31 same voltage as me; I can run that voltage with the multiplyer at 38 and be stable. You should try it!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What are you guys running for LLC? I am still at work so I don't recall mine but i think it was the third from the top of the list. Maximuscr31 same voltage as me; I can run that voltage with the multiplyer at 38 and be stable. You should try it!


I will have to check mine, but I think I left mine on Auto.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What are you guys running for LLC? I am still at work so I don't recall mine but i think it was the third from the top of the list. Maximuscr31 same voltage as me; I can run that voltage with the multiplyer at 38 and be stable. You should try it!


I'm running 4.6GHz with 1.320v in the bios with LLC on HIGH. This brings me to 1.352v idle in Windows with a droop of 1.336v under extreme load. Stable and cool









Too bad I can't Offset OC with 125MHz BCLK. That would be sweet









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277840


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What are you guys running for LLC? I am still at work so I don't recall mine but i think it was the third from the top of the list. Maximuscr31 same voltage as me; I can run that voltage with the multiplyer at 38 and be stable. You should try it!


I left it on auto. I will check later


----------



## Ramsey77

Just got her done and set up. Going to run P95 tonight. This will be a 24/7 clock. Color me impressed.










Cooked it for 20 minutes to get an idea of where temps are going to be. What you think?


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Just got her done and set up. Going to run P95 tonight. This will be a 24/7 clock. Color me impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked it for 20 minutes to get an idea of where temps are going to be. What you think?


Nice Voltage!!.... and i thought the Max multiplier was 38??


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> Nice Voltage!!.... and i thought the Max multiplier was 38??


I did too.
The only thing I did to OC is set CPU Level Up in my bios to 4, and it did the rest. Weird. How could this be?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278260 (I couldn't validate with the ROG edition of CPUZ)


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> Nice Voltage!!.... and i thought the Max multiplier was 38??


43


----------



## Ramsey77

Hmm. What would you guys do next? Try for more? How would YOU do it?


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Hmm. What would you guys do next? Try for more? How would YOU do it?


Set your BCLK to 111. so 43x111= 4.77GHz










Or if your feeling really Brave you can always do 40 Multiplier and 125 BCLK aka 5GHZ


----------



## Ramsey77

Have we figured out what a safe 24/7 voltage is? Is 1.5 too much for everyday?

Anyone else ran Vantage yet? How's this look? My Q6600 was bottlenecking my 570 horribly. I couldn't even break 20k.....


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Could someone get this thing to 4.5+ and run intel burn test... all stock settings and 5 runs... want to see a screen shot of the scores/GFLOPS and temps... everyone that provides gets +rep


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Could someone get this thing to 4.5+ and run intel burn test... all stock settings and 5 runs... want to see a screen shot of the scores/GFLOPS and temps... everyone that provides gets +rep


Is this what you are looking for?



Edit: I ran an old version at first.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

WOW... not impressed, but none the less I give you Rep+ for that screen shot. which is all I wanted. Thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> WOW... not impressed, but none the less I give you Rep+ for that screen shot. which is all I wanted. Thanks


Okay well not really concerned with synthetic benchmarks. Not sure what a good number would be.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Have we figured out what a safe 24/7 voltage is? Is 1.5 too much for everyday?
> Anyone else ran Vantage yet? How's this look? My Q6600 was bottlenecking my 570 horribly. I couldn't even break 20k.....


Just ran it for comparison sake.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Ya only reason I say that is because my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz would hit 100Gflops


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Ya only reason I say that is because my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz would hit 100Gflops


Well they are about the same performance wise. Both at the same clock speed should produce about the same results. The 3820 only has a advantage in very specific situations.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Ya only reason I say that is because my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz would hit 100Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are about the same performance wise. Both at the same clock speed should produce about the same results. The 3820 only has a advantage in very specific situations.
Click to expand...

And 1155 Sandy's are kind of boring with multi only overclocking.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> And 1155 Sandy's are kind of boring with multi only overclocking.


In some ways yes they are boring to OC I agree. My 2600k took no time at all to find a stable 4.5GHz by simply upping the multiplier and bumping Vcore. Our 3820's on the other hand, takes abit more skill.

I was just explaining to nickbaldwin86 that the 3820 and 2600k aren't all that different aside from X79 specific features so he shouldn't really expect the 3820 at the same clocks to leap frog over the 2600k









I do find though, it is superior to fold on vs my 2600k. I have to use -smp 7 vs -smp 8 on the 2600k while GPU folding or I cripple the chip's PPD.

Using -smp 8 on the 3820 while GPU folding comes with no consequences. I wasn't expecting this


----------



## coolhandluke41

_"Gflops- The LINPACK benchmark is a measurement of a system's floating-point computing power. Today, it's widely used by enthusiasts for testing the stability of their overclocked systems. The later versions of LINPACK include support for Intel's *AVX instruction set*, which stress the CPU and RAM even more than before
The primary goal of the Linpack benchmark is to measure Gigaflops of PCs or PC clusters. It has been used for Super-Computers, but also desktop machines. The software solves mathematical problem - arbitrary large set of linear equations, and displays the rate of solving, measured in Gigaflops (Floating Point Operations per Second)."_
http://www.gigaflopd.com/downloads/linx/


Spoiler: 25K with AVX @4.7






@ cryminal ,if you getting 100 Gflops without AVX i say that's very nice


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Okay well not really concerned with synthetic benchmarks. Not sure what a good number would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran it for comparison sake.


Upped my clocks on both my CPU and GPU. I am pleased with the results. Going to do some stability testing tonight, and the eventual fine tuning.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279790


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Could someone get this thing to 4.5+ and run intel burn test... all stock settings and 5 runs... want to see a screen shot of the scores/GFLOPS and temps... everyone that provides gets +rep




Does a little better with more MHz


----------



## nickbaldwin86

What clock? shows 1.499Ghz so I know that is speed stepped

+rep ... thanks for the post

I might look into a 3930k but I am so in the air about x79


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> What clock? shows 1.499Ghz so I know that is speed stepped
> +rep ... thanks for the post
> I might look into a 3930k but I am so in the air about x79


4750 MHz


----------



## Maximuscr31

Running intel burn test again for the guy. Also will try 3dmark but my last install wouldnt load at all.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Here is my intel burn test.4.625 overclock.

I know thats a bit hard to read but its

109.91
110.01
110.28
113.29
107.02


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> R4E


Same here. Haven't ordered yet... waiting for open-box to go back down in price.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Here is my 3dmarks vantage scores

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3937439


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Here is my intel burn test.4.625 overclock.
> I know thats a bit hard to read but its
> 109.91
> 110.01
> 110.28
> 113.29
> 107.02


Thanks and rep... nice scores. I am mostly asking for this because I know what mine were with my 2600k and I just know what to compare... I know the difference.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Thanks and rep... nice scores. I am mostly asking for this because I know what mine were with my 2600k and I just know what to compare... I know the difference.


What did your 2600K get?


----------



## Maximuscr31

Just done 3d mark vantage and here are my scores. Nothing great I guess but its a start.
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3937462
3dmark11
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2890188


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Could someone get this thing to 4.5+ and run intel burn test... all stock settings and 5 runs... want to see a screen shot of the scores/GFLOPS and temps... everyone that provides gets +rep


was gunna do this for you but was getting low gflops for some reason after having a look on google i read you need SP1 installed which i didnt so ill run it at 5ghz later


----------



## Maximuscr31

And forgot my temps were 55-56* for the entire test.


----------



## Rbby258

at 5ghz the highest of the 5 tests on burntest were 110 Gflops and lowest of the 5 was 103 Gflops i forgot to take a screen shot as i was clocking my memory and kinda was focusing on that. i heard it was hard to get 2400mhz ram speeds so thats what i went for



the speeds are slow cause or the timings but i was able to hit 2460mhz on a 2133 kit before my screen frooze and at 2400 i was using my pc for a while without problems but im unable to confirm if its 100% stable also my cpu was at 5.15ghz at the time of doing the ram as i forgot that my multi was on 40 thats why my temps went pretty high but im happy with temps under 85% of tjmax


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you using XMP profile or manual ?
P.S. link for your RAM ?...nice OC


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you using XMP profile or manual ?
> P.S. link for your RAM ?...nice OC


i was using manual
http://www.ebuyer.com/319760-g-skill-16gb-4x4gb-ddr3-2133mhz-ripjawsx-x79-memory-kit-cl9-1-65v-f3-17000cl9q-16gbzh


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> at 5ghz the highest of the 5 tests on burntest were 110 Gflops and lowest of the 5 was 103 Gflops i forgot to take a screen shot as i was clocking my memory and kinda was focusing on that. i heard it was hard to get 2400mhz ram speeds so thats what i went for
> 
> the speeds are slow cause or the timings but i was able to hit 2460mhz on a 2133 kit before my screen frooze and at 2400 i was using my pc for a while without problems but im unable to confirm if its 100% stable also my cpu was at 5.15ghz at the time of doing the ram as i forgot that my multi was on 40 thats why my temps went pretty high but im happy with temps under 85% of tjmax


Wow the only difference between my oc 4.5Ghz and your 5.15Ghz is 0.75 GB/s. That and load's extra volt's and heat! Too much heat is probably why you aren't scoring higher.

Here are my results.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdyne 101*
> 
> Wow the only difference between my oc 4.5Ghz and your 5.15Ghz is 0.75 GB/s. That and load's extra volt's and heat! Too much heat is probably why you aren't scoring higher.


your timings are 9-10-9-27
put them on 10-12-11-31 and retest yours


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think AIDA64 and MAxxmem should be update it to support X79 properly
,try SiSoft Sandra,this is good article in case you guys missed It

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/lga2011-ddr3_2.html#sect0


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> your timings are 9-10-9-27
> put them on 10-12-11-31 and retest yours


Hmmm worse.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdyne 101*
> 
> Hmmm worse.


the timings my rams ment to have
9-11-10-28 at 2000mhz also


----------



## coolhandluke41

switch to dual channel conf. and watch them fly..









EDIT; if AIDA64 or MAxxmem wont show the difference between 2 and 4 sticks(dual channel vs quad channel),that would clearly mean that they aren't correct with X79.


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the timings my rams ment to have
> 9-11-10-28 at 2000mhz also


Better. Why didn't you put them at that in the first place?

Here are mine at their rated speed.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> switch to dual channel conf. and watch them fly..


Why wouldn't his maxxmem be displaying all memory info correctly?


----------



## Rbby258

they are normally at them speeds but like i said a lot of people say 2400mhz is hard to get


----------



## centvalny

166 strap testing..


----------



## centvalny

Cpu Mhz. wall with subzero..


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What did your 2600K get?


@ 4.6 it would get 100Gflops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cpu Mhz. wall with subzero..


WOW 5.5Ghz... what cooling?.... temps?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cpu Mhz. wall with subzero..


Nice OC!

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Distantscream

Why is cpuz showing 1500mhz? Im having same issue


----------



## strap624

I wish I had the cash to purchase this right now, instead i'm buying a house.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> Why is cpuz showing 1500mhz? Im having same issue


speed step


----------



## Distantscream

Ok thanks, sorry new to overclocking, if i turn speedstep off in bios it will run my OC 24/7?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

correct and use more power


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Does anyone know the Max safe Vcore for these units? Also what about the MAX thermal temps?

IIRC it should be 1.4 for VCore but can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> Why is cpuz showing 1500mhz? Im having same issue


Just do anything that requires loading including intel burn test and it will kick up quick.


----------



## Distantscream

Just finished overclocking my 3820, ended up with 4.750ghz at 1.390vcore.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2282009


----------



## shiftwig113

y u no use screenshots?

anywho.. those are great numbers/temps congrats!


----------



## v1ral

Impressive guys...
This thread makes me want to go x79 and 3820!!!


----------



## Distantscream

lol fixed


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> Just finished overclocking my 3820, ended up with 4.750ghz at 1.390vcore.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2282009


I had mine at 5ghz for a while but wanted to drop the volts so I use 4.75ghz now and my temp were the same as yours after doing 600 burn tests around 1 hour what cooling you using?


----------



## Distantscream

Ya i might push it up to 5ghz just for fun aswell but 4.75 is going to be my 24/7 clock. I also ran signifigantly more burntests/prime 95 (just did 10 for screenshot) and it has never got above 75c, i am using a custom water loop comprised of these parts:

What is your current voltage? Did you leave speedstepping enabled?


----------



## Rbby258

yeah i left speed step on in bios im set at 1.4v but i havent tried going lower and im using nh-d14 cooler


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^ Distantscream

Use the maximum memory setting instead of standard next time and your temps will rise some more.


----------



## Rbby258

i did have it on the 4gb on cant remember what setting it is though


----------



## Distantscream

lol ya i ran on max and it was getting very hot 80+, so i shut it down, unrealistic load anyways and im only using a 120mm rad. Lol i have a swiftech triple 120 rad sitting here ready for when i get a bigger tower and some gpu blocks but i dunno when that will be


----------



## Rbby258

its going on max again now 50 runs its upto 46 atm ill post pic after also my room temp is 27c cause heatings on


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^ Distantscream
> Use the maximum memory setting instead of standard next time and your temps will rise some more.


time taken 80 minutes
room temp 27c
cpu 38x125 = 4750
1.4v in bios not tried tweaking for lower voltage yet


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Nice run, solid numbers and low temps.


----------



## trancet

Got mine all setup on friday, ill post some overclock results tonight after work


----------



## Distantscream

on my way to 5ghz, 4875mhz at 1.420vcore


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Great work... no push it to 5Ghz


----------



## Distantscream

ok heres 5ghz, but i cant get stable







any ideas before i give up? vcore is at 1.460


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> ok heres 5ghz, but i cant get stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas before i give up? vcore is at 1.460


failing to run but not crashing... wow normally means limitation because crash will generally mean to low of voltage.

Even at 80C you shouldn't be hitting TJ max...

Lower the multi and crank the bus speed


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> ok heres 5ghz, but i cant get stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas before i give up? vcore is at 1.460


Try using LinX. You're using an older version of IBT (and an older Linpack library) which is probably causing the message you're seeing.

http://www.mediafire.com/?to6b6c0msp6ww8z


----------



## Distantscream

Jacked up the vcore to 1.480


Tryed simple techs idea

If i try any higher than these settings i get same message as before


----------



## Maximuscr31

Is 1.48vcore safe? I would like to know what the limit tends to be?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> If i try any higher than these settings i get same message as before


If you have page file disabled, enable it with 200-500MB.


----------



## Distantscream

The general consensus as far as voltage goes from what ive read is: over 1.5ghz is very risky, but for a 24/7 clock it should be 1.4 or lower.....im a noob though so take that into consideration.


----------



## Maximuscr31

...wrong thread


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> The general consensus as far as voltage goes from what ive read is: over 1.5ghz is very risky, but for a 24/7 clock it should be 1.4 or lower.....im a noob though so take that into consideration.


while this maybe true it is all based on temps. if you run it at 80c for 24/7 folding you will see the life go way down on that CPU. but if you can manage to cool it you shouldn't have a issue, saying you are under 1.5v

be nice to know what Intel claims to be safe... voltage and temps for 24/7 100% CPU usage


----------



## Captain318

Nice clocks guys. I settled for 4.3GHz for my 24/7 so I can use Offset and drop the voltage when im idling. I can be stable at 4.6GHz 1.35v After I get caught up abit on my electric bill I'll probably go back to 4.6 24/7 and fold on it


----------



## mcandmar

This thread inspired me to have a play and see what i could do. Turned off SpeedStep and Turbo Boost, Memory using XMP profiles, set the bclk to 125 and left everything else on Auto. ....and it worked. Seems way too easy to me, but did raised a few issues.

Temps, why does CPUID and Asus Sensor give me different readings, and which do i trust?

The Turbo Boost option, if i turn it on the multiplier goes to 37 for ~3.6ghz Is there any difference between using that option, or manually setting a x37 multiplier with Turbo Boost off? What does it do basically?

Need to address the Heat issues before i do anything else, certain the fan settings need a tweak or two in the bios, and then try lowering the CPU voltage as much as i can. Will try and push it further out of curiosity but i am more than happy with 4.5Ghz as a permanent config.


----------



## Maximuscr31

my cputin is locked at 127 as well in hardware monitor. tmpin3 is your actual temp I believe. It also reflects asus as well. Also I didn't even turn off anything. I just went 1.25, xmp profiles for ram and boom. Solid 4.6ghz completely stable.


----------



## mcandmar

Interesting, might try switching those options back on and see what happens, just didnt want it changing clock speeds on the fly while testing.

Tried raising the bus speed to 166mhz so i could run the memory up to 2200mhz but i couldn't get it stable running prime95. Even dropping to cpu down to 4ghz and 1.38 volt didnt help so i am not sure if its the memory or CPU holding me back. Memory is rated for 2133mhz at 1.65v so i dont think there is any more headroom there, settled for 133mhz clock with a 2000mhz memory speed.

Noticed another oddity, when using the 166mhz clock speed the QPI link jumps from 5000mhz to 6666mhz. Cant seem to see any options in the bios to control it, anybody else seen that?

Changed all the fan profiles too so its running a good 10c cooler under full load now which is awesome, also down to 1.35v and still stable, slowly lowering it each time to see how low i can get it. Loving this chip


----------



## Darkcyde

SIg Rig



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290875


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> SIg Rig
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290875


Very nice.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Here's my SuperPI 32M run from tonight, time to go cold now!!
















Lsdmeasap - i7-3820 - GA-X79-UD3 (F9) - 5GHz - 2333Mhz Memory (9-12-11-31) - Water cooling @ BIX 240 + Cuplex XT Di



Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290159


----------



## [email protected]

hello my 3820 and my sabertooth x79:thumb:

1.40 cpu Vcore Bios


----------



## [email protected]

4.6ghz









5ghz


----------



## Maximuscr31

+rep to you all for awesome oc's


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz


Fire up Prime 95 and watch it BSOD









Prime is best for testing SB stability


----------



## mcandmar

Nice work, can you please share your config for the 4.6g setup as i am also running a 3820 in a Sabertooth at 125x37.

My config is,

CPU LLC = High
CPU Cur Cap = 120%
VCSA LLC = High
VCCSA = 100%
CPU Power Phase = Optimal

Manual voltage set and in Windows i am seeing 1.280v idle dropping to 1.272v under full load. Wondering if there is any tips or tricks to counter act the voltage drop and run a lower set voltage?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Why do you guys all use standard IBT ? Why not maximum ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Nice work, can you please share your config for the 4.6g setup as i am also running a 3820 in a Sabertooth at 125x37.
> My config is,
> CPU LLC = High
> CPU Cur Cap = 120%
> VCSA LLC = High
> VCCSA = 100%
> CPU Power Phase = Optimal
> Manual voltage set and in Windows i am seeing 1.280v idle dropping to 1.272v under full load. Wondering if there is any tips or tricks to counter act the voltage drop and run a lower set voltage?


cpu llc hight









super pi
: Mad:


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do you guys all use standard IBT ? Why not maximum ?


I did but the test takes forever. I dont think I saved the pic and its not worth redoing.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I did but the test takes forever. I dont think I saved the pic and its not worth redoing.


one of the big reasons why is because I asked for the screenshot... and I wasn't going to ask for extreme test and I have no screen shots to compare the extreme test to my 2600ks


----------



## AbsurdMan

I don't think that IBT is good at anything but producing heat. Prime95 is a better stability test. And if you're using GFlops to compare CPUs then a 2500k would be better than a 3820 at 5GHz, which obviously isn't the case. So i wouldn't place to much value on that. But that's just my opinion, which you should take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mailo34

Hey I have one simple question. What is maximum operating temperature of this processor?
I didnt find it..

I saw many cases when after overlocking, was about 80C..and it worked (Noctua, H70 fans)
So Im interested what is ideal temperature particulary I dont want to shorten life of cpu.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> Hey I have one simple question. What is maximum operating temperature of this processor?
> I didnt find it..
> I saw many cases when after overlocking, was about 80C..and it worked (Noctua, H70 fans)
> So Im interested what is ideal temperature particulary I dont want to shorten life of cpu.


keep it below 1.5v, i would think 1.5v would shorten the life of the cpu but by the time it dies you would probably of sold it and brought a new rig in years to come ( these numbers are for example use







)
1.4v = 7 years 1.5v = 4 years 1.6v = 2 years with ss, as long as temps aren't hitting over 80c


----------



## Mailo34

So temp of CPU should not go over 80C ? (overlocked, stress)


----------



## Rbby258

for every cpu i aim for below 85% tjmax. the tjmax of the 3820 is 100c so below 85c i personally say is fine some cores spike 3-5c above the other 3 after being averaged so thats why i said 80c after prime95 run you could have
81
82
80
87
87 i would say is to high so keep in mined things like that can happen after a long period of time


----------



## McGill2010

my attempt

my specs:

Asrock X79 Extreme 4 Intel X79 (Socket 2011)
Intel Core i7-3820 3.60GHz (Sandybridge-E) Socket LGA2011
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Classified
Antec 850W PSU
NZXT Havik 120 CPU Cooler
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2x2GB (x2)



Can i go any high do you think?

http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy22/McGill_198709/mytest2.jpg


----------



## Maximuscr31

I can't read the numbers but is it saying 4.2? and your using 100blck ? If so change it to 125 and even 37x125 is 4.6ghz and very doable. You should be able to get 4.8 no problem if you desire it.


----------



## McGill2010

yea sorry 4.2 couldnt figure out how to make it big enough so that it could be seen :/


----------



## Maximuscr31

Yeah 4.2 is on the weak side of things. 4.6 is minimum you can do but 4.8 is easy and common.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGill2010*
> 
> my attempt
> my specs:
> Asrock X79 Extreme 4 Intel X79 (Socket 2011)
> Intel Core i7-3820 3.60GHz (Sandybridge-E) Socket LGA2011
> EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Classified
> Antec 850W PSU
> NZXT Havik 120 CPU Cooler
> Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2x2GB (x2)
> 
> Can i go any high do you think?
> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy22/McGill_198709/mytest2.jpg


I have the same board and I posted at 5GHz with 1.40 volts. You should be able to go much higher.


----------



## McGill2010

i took it up a step from 4.2 to 4.4 but when i checked the speed it had dropped down to 1.5


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGill2010*
> 
> i took it up a step from 4.2 to 4.4 but when i checked the speed it had dropped down to 1.5


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Run something to load the processor or disable speedstep in the bios.


----------



## McGill2010

speedstep is already disabled and i run prime95 to put some load on but the core speed stayed @ 1.5

Edit: Scrap that just retried it and its sitting at 4.4 atm gunna take it up another one

ok took it up to 4.6 and this happened, wasnt getting any temp readings at all


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGill2010*
> 
> speedstep is already disabled and i run prime95 to put some load on but the core speed stayed @ 1.5
> 
> Edit: Scrap that just retried it and its sitting at 4.4 atm gunna take it up another one
> 
> ok took it up to 4.6 and this happened, wasnt getting any temp readings at all


Do you have the latest bios?


----------



## McGill2010

i think so



edit ok apparently i didnt

now running at 4.6, do i need to run anything?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2298122


----------



## Mailo34

Guys, im interested what cpu coolers you use, especially those ones who have 4,8-5ghz
Im waiting for my new cpu and I will have COOLER Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, so dont what I can expect.
+1 140mm front fan, 1x 120mm back, +1x bottom fan.


----------



## CritiCal

How many GFLOPS is this giving you







?


----------



## McGill2010

GFLOPS? Sorry im quite new to the overclocking scene

Cooling wise

CPU cooler- NZXT Havik 120 CPU Cooler which has 2 fans on it in push pull config

Chassis fans- 4x akasa Viper 120mm fans, and two fans that i had spare from my previous build


----------



## McGill2010

whats the max temp i should be letting this processor get to?


----------



## james_ant

So am I to understand that with the 3820 we can pretty much over-clock to 4.3ghz simply by increasing the multiplier?

I mean to my knowledge Sandy Bridge chips running above 4.6 require substantial cooling, and in my experience substantial cooling usually requires lots of noise. I'm thinking an H80 with fans on max 24/7, or whenever there is load.

I mean for gaming and daily use 4.3 should be more than enough, shouldn't it? I'm ordering this chip next month with an AsRock motherboard, I'm just wondering what kind of noise levels I can expect to keep this cool at certain overclocks.


----------



## mcandmar

Honestly this chip dosent seem to run hot at all IMO. I'm running 125x37 for 4.6ghz and it will hit ~70c under full load with Prime95 or IBT running. Thats using a Noctua cooler with a single fan, with a H80 it should run much cooler. Key i found is power setup, i can run mine at 1.288v with optimal settings for the VRM, that combined with Intel Speed Step enabled gives me 1.5ghz at idle and ~36c. When gaming its rare to see 50% cpu usage so it stays below 60c, overall my old AM2 setup ran way hotter. . For my chip 4.7 or 4.8 does require a jump in voltage to 1.36-1.40v which makes more heat to the point i didnt bother trying for 5ghz, 4.6ghz was the sweet spot for me. Only thing to watch for is the VRM temps, my board has a temp probe for them and they run on average 5-10c more than the cpu, so if your water cooling the chip make sure you have some air flow over that area.


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> So am I to understand that with the 3820 we can pretty much over-clock to 4.3ghz simply by increasing the multiplier?
> I mean to my knowledge Sandy Bridge chips running above 4.6 require substantial cooling, and in my experience substantial cooling usually requires lots of noise. I'm thinking an H80 with fans on max 24/7, or whenever there is load.
> I mean for gaming and daily use 4.3 should be more than enough, shouldn't it? I'm ordering this chip next month with an AsRock motherboard, I'm just wondering what kind of noise levels I can expect to keep this cool at certain overclocks.


my understanding is that the multiplier is locked @ 42. so you can only do 4.2Ghz without increasing the BCLK.

And to address the other part of your question. 4.3 or even 4.2 is "good enough". anything higher IS better, but anything more than 4.6 Ghz is for epeen.

I used to run 4.5 Ghz but my heatsink wasn't enough for that clock as my temps reached 81 C under load. However since you have an H80 you can easily get 4.6 Ghz without worrying about temps. set your multi @ 37 and your bclk @ 125 and you'll get 4.6 Ghz


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Honestly this chip dosent seem to run hot at all IMO. I'm running 125x37 for 4.6ghz and it will hit ~70c under full load with Prime95 or IBT running. Thats using a Noctua cooler with a single fan, with a H80 it should run much cooler. Key i found is power setup, i can run mine at 1.288v with optimal settings for the VRM, that combined with Intel Speed Step enabled gives me 1.5ghz at idle and ~36c. When gaming its rare to see 50% cpu usage so it stays below 60c, overall my old AM2 setup ran way hotter. . For my chip 4.7 or 4.8 does require a jump in voltage to 1.36-1.40v which makes more heat to the point i didnt bother trying for 5ghz, 4.6ghz was the sweet spot for me. Only thing to watch for is the VRM temps, my board has a temp probe for them and they run on average 5-10c more than the cpu, so if your water cooling the chip make sure you have some air flow over that area.


Thanks for the input, I was actually really curious about temps/cooling and how much is required.

A 700 - 900 mhz over-clock is more than enough for me. I plan on getting an AsRock Extreme6 so I shouldn't have much of a problem with VRM cooling (12 + 2 phase with heat syncs and I will have a fan blowing directly on them).

The only thing I'm not sure about is how much my RAM might limit my overclock, getting a high ram overclock doesn't concern me as much as having to lower my stock ram frequency to get a stable overclock.

EDIT: oh and I did some googling and it seems the max multiplier is 43 and not 42, at least according to that thread.


----------



## mcandmar

RAM speed is something to consider if you change the BLCK. With 100 BLCK you have the default speeds 1600,1800,2133 etc. With 125 BLCK they change to unusual frequencys. For example i have 2133mhz ram but with the 125 BLCK my options are something like 2000mhz or 2300mhz. Cant remember the exact numbers. Basically i can run 4300mhz CPU with 2133mhz memory, or with 125 BLCK i can run 4600mhz CPU with 2000mhz memory.


----------



## centvalny

It also depend on the chip's imc.

This 3820 can go 166 strap (on air but crapped out with sub ambient cooling) and leave more room for multiplier up overclocking...


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> EDIT: oh and I did some googling and it seems the max multiplier is 43 and not 42, at least according to that thread.


Yes it is 43. I set my Multi to 43 used a -0.015 Offset and idle at 1.056v and load at 1.3v
I can do 4.6GHz at 1.35v. I find this chip OC's just as well as my 2600k does and doesn't run hot at all with my Phanteks. 60c load at 4.3GHz and 66c Load at 4.6GHz.

Some make a big deal about it being semi locked but It hasn't limited most peoples OC's. Only drawback is no low idle volts with a strap over 100MHz.


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> Guys, im interested what cpu coolers you use, especially those ones who have 4,8-5ghz
> Im waiting for my new cpu and I will have COOLER Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, so dont what I can expect.
> +1 140mm front fan, 1x 120mm back, +1x bottom fan.


You should be able to get at very least 4.6ghz and probably higher, the D14 is a really good cooler. I'm pretty sure anyone getting 24/7 5ghz stable clocks are using a custom water setups though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Yes it is 43. I set my Multi to 43 used a -0.015 Offset and idle at 1.056v and load at 1.3v
> I can do 4.6GHz at 1.35v. I find this chip OC's just as well as my 2600k does and doesn't run hot at all with my Phanteks. 60c load at 4.3GHz and 66c Load at 4.6GHz.
> Some make a big deal about it being semi locked but It hasn't limited most peoples OC's. Only drawback is no low idle volts with a strap over 100MHz.


Yes, I keep reading about people saying how it's not as good an overclocker but when you look at the average 2600k overclocks you see only the luckiest people are able to get over 4.7 stable. Even then they typically have custom water loops to keep temps under control.
When I look at people's sig rigs I typically see overclocks between 4.3 and 4.5.

With the 3820 you get pretty much guaranteed 4.5ghz at low temps with the benefits of the X79 platform. I honestly can't wait for to get mine set up.


----------



## F34rT3hBunn3h

So, I am kinda new here, and just wanted to post my first overclock based off the information I have picked up on the forums and this particular thread. I ran an 8 hr blend torture test via prime95 after i reached my target OC. Just wanted to say thanks for all the good information in this thread


----------



## Oyclo

I just put together a Rampage IV and 3820 machine with a Noctura D14 SE2011.

When I used the ASUS basic overclocking config in the bios, the machine seemed to continuously click on/off and never posted. I'd end up having to reset the mobo and power down to get back into bios. Once I set it back to the basic config it would boot fine.

If I'm looking to try to OC to about 4.6 I should set the blk to 125 and the multiplier to 37?

I've been building my own systems for years but have never gotten into the OC thing, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> If I'm looking to try to OC to about 4.6 I should set the *blk to 125 and the multiplier to 37*?


That and about 1.35v(ish) possibly LLC High

That's what it takes for my chip at 4.6GHz

Congrats on the new Rig


----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> That and about 1.35v(ish) possibly LLC High
> That's what it takes for my chip at 4.6GHz
> Congrats on the new Rig


I must be doing something wrong or I'm just clueless (or both), when I set it at that the 'target' mode on the bios says 5.5 ghz, which obviously isn't going to happen. Is it just reading wrong or are there settings I'm messing up?

Edit: Figured out my error. Its running fine at 4.6 right now, going to test it out a bit, thanks !


----------



## Rbby258

air


----------



## Mailo34

I got my new PC and I have 2 issues
I have Asus P9X79
1. I cant figure how to turn off speed stepping . I turned off enhanced intel speedstep technology in bios. But when I check it in CPUz still shows 
So Im stucked.. any experiences?

2. I got 16GB RAM (RAM Corsair 4x4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 (CML16GX3M4A1600C9B) Vengeance Low Profile Blue)
But in Bios it says 1333Mhz also in Aida64 CPUz. When I checked components it is written 1600Mhz. Is it even possible?
MY bios is up to date
Thanks appreciated


----------



## PreciousRoy

I know ASUS has a software based BIOS utility. Is it possible that it's installed and it's overwriting your settings once Windows boots up?


----------



## Mailo34

yes ASUS suite II , I found it there, and checking couple options and suddenly my pc went off completely, now I cant turn it on. My icon bios is flickering.
Dont know what to do lol.


----------



## Mailo34

I unpluged power and now its working, interesting


----------



## PreciousRoy

Don't quote me cuz I've been outa the OC game for a few years now. Just ordered parts today....but.....if I were you I would probably reset bios to default via jumper, then I would try to boot into safemode and unstall the software based ASUS utility. Reboot into BIOS and adjust your settings again. You don't need it, it's just an easy way to change settings without rebooting into bios but I've always found they create more problems than convenience.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> I unpluged power and now its working, interesting


If it will boot for you now then I would still uninstall the software, then reboot and tweak your settings via true BIOS. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Mailo34

I know but its ASUS suite sw, it must work anyway









//I unnistalled Suite, but problem remains with speed step


----------



## PreciousRoy

The problem, from what I've experienced in the past...is that I think it loads on startup and overwrites any changes you've made in the BIOS. If you forget that it's installed or aren't aware that it's even there, then none of the changes you made will take effect. It's not a matter of the quality of their software, it does exactly what it's intended to do. You just don't need to have it and more often than not it causes confusion if you're as forgetful as I am.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> I know but its ASUS suite sw, it must work anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //I unnistalled Suite, but problem remains with speed step


Boot into BIOS and check the settings there. They will be completely different from what you were used to seeing in the software utility. Check all of the C settings that regular downclocking and power saving.


----------



## Clos

Just got mine running yesterday, rig is in my sig i hope, runs sooooo sweeeeet. After a week of some cleaning and tweaking i'll start my o.c.
Just in case
Rig:
Corsair 650d
Asus sabertooth x79
3820 i7 (stock clk)
Corsair h100 hydro
Corsair ax1200 psu
Corsair 4gb x 4 1600 7-8-8-8-24
Corsair force series 3 180gb ssd
Xfx hd7970 3gb black edition


----------



## Mikolino

So!

My set is now "run in" and I´m about to do some (hopefully) heavy oc:ing.

Spec:

Big Bang Bundle
Xpower II X79
i7-3820
MSI 7970
32Gb G-Skill 1600Mhz ram
2x256Gb Samsung 830(Raid0)
3Tb WD Hdd

Cooling

2 massive loops with each a 320 rad an PnP Scythe fans!

Cpu: EK supreme HF
Gpu: Ek Acetal/Nickel

temps in original settings:

cpu:
idle, 21-28c (a bit strange core 0 and 3 are several c higher, remounted block and paste 2 times with no different result, so It just cant get better )
Load, 45-55c

So, there´s room for good oc:ing

Gpu (here I know what to do with all settings)
idle, 21
load, 28.. hell yeah

Now the cpu q:s

Haven´t been overclocking since the s478 platform and all I had to do then was cranking up the fsb and select a good ram divider (and maybe some cpu voltage)

so, is there anything special with this X79 platform? or just simple tampering with hmmm.. bclk(fsb) and ram freq. and maybe som voltage tweaking? I´m hoping to get an stable clock around 4,7-5+ (for 2h a day, it´s only a gamingsetup)

And I wonder how my Corsair HX850 will hold up with all the oc?

My first attempt didnt pan out well

upped the bckl to 105 and locked the ram at 1600 (as they are) but it wont even boot bios!

also tried

102
ram locked
turbo boost 2.0 disabled
enhanced turbo disabled

everything else at auto

but no luck

can someone post a template of all setting to maybe reach at lest 4.5!?

The gpu oc looking nice at origanl voltage running att 33c full load @ 1125/1450 more to come (increased result in newest unigine from 2500>3000p

Thanx in advance!

(currently using OC genie @ 4.0.....)


----------



## Rbby258

37x 125 1.4v vcore


----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 37x 125 1.4v vcore


I think I did 1.35 v vcore but yea thats been stable for me for 4.6 all day.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Mine is on auto and is at 1.38 for 37x125


----------



## atun

Im getting my comp to load and OC, but after a few minutes of looking at the core speed... it drops from 125 blck x37 to 125 blck x 12....is this suppoosed to happen? or is my OC unstable?


----------



## Maximuscr31

It is normal


----------



## atun

ahh yeah...I looked through the whole thread and realized it was because of speed stepping. Thanks though! Im only using a H60 with my RIV Gene. I was able to get 4.6 ghz stable at 1.32 volts with good temps..now the issue is hopefully getting it to 4.8-5.0...Is this possible with 16 gigs of 1600 mhz ram? If so, do i need to change the timing? i see most people were using 2000mhz ram... Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Distantscream

Nice, this thread is proving all the haters of sandy bridge E wrong , partially locked still gets better numbers than 2600k!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> Nice, this thread is proving all the haters of sandy bridge E wrong , partially locked still gets better numbers than 2600k!


I love this.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atun*
> 
> Is this possible with 16 gigs of 1600 mhz ram? If so, do i need to change the timing? i see most people were using 2000mhz ram... Thanks for all the advice!


The only thing that will affect your memory is the switch from 100 to 125 base clock. Adjusting the multi won't bother your ram timing. For instance, mine runs at 1600 with the BC set at 100, and 1666 with the BC set to 125. Hope this helps.


----------



## criminal

Man this thread exploded! I appreciate all the love this chip is getting.


----------



## Ramsey77

Well, I appreciate this chip being bada$$. It's going to be an overlooked superstar.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Well, I appreciate this chip being bada$$. It's going to be an overlooked superstar.


----------



## Jackirwin

i totally agree this chip is the best ive ever owned


----------



## Oyclo

Running OCCT at 4.626 ghz and at 1.35 v I keep getting an error which shuts down the test at around the 20 minute mark.

This is in both the OCCT and Linpack test.










Any ideas on what I should try?

Up vcore?

Edit: Been stable for an hour now at 1.38


----------



## tsteine

This cpu clocks like a beast, running it on a R4E with a noctua NH-D14 with stock fans at 5ghz. Had a prime thread failure after about 20 minutes, so I raised my core voltage a bit (from 1.500 to 1.510, shows as 1.480-1.488 in CPU-z), seems stable now.

Edit: Had to raise voltage slightly more, it's at 1.496 now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307655 (as for the gpu, it's getting tossed out as soon as my 2x gtx 680s arrive on monday, boy time passes slowly over the weekend)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> Running OCCT at 4.626 ghz and at 1.35 v I keep getting an error which shuts down the test at around the 20 minute mark.
> This is in both the OCCT and Linpack test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I should try?
> Up vcore?
> Edit: Been stable for an hour now at 1.38


just bang it on 1.4v and your clock with be fine


----------



## mcandmar

Has anybody had any luck running 166mhz BCLK? I figured out my limit on 125mhz BLCK is at least 1.270v for 4.6Ghz. But with 166mhz BCLK i cant get it stable regardless of voltage, clock speed, or memory speed. Is there anything else i can tweak other than VCore to help?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck running 166mhz BCLK? I figured out my limit on 125mhz BLCK is at least 1.270v for 4.6Ghz. But with 166mhz BCLK i cant get it stable regardless of voltage, clock speed, or memory speed. Is there anything else i can tweak other than VCore to help?


stay on 125 and put up your multi


----------



## frank.lopez

Hi,

Rampage IV Formula
3820
Ram Ripjaw z 1866 4*4gb

i'm stable @ 4750(125*38) with vcore 1.345 (bios) and I can't stable my mems @2000, with 1333 it works stable.

any ideas?


----------



## mcandmar

I would like to run 166 for the different memory dividers. Memory is 2133mhz but at 125 its 2000mhz. 166 gives the option of 2222mhz. I'm just curious


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsteine*
> 
> This cpu clocks like a beast, running it on a R4E with a noctua NH-D14 with stock fans at 5ghz. Had a prime thread failure after about 20 minutes, so I raised my core voltage a bit (from 1.500 to 1.510, shows as 1.480-1.488 in CPU-z), seems stable now.
> Edit: Had to raise voltage slightly more, it's at 1.496 now
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307655 (as for the gpu, it's getting tossed out as soon as my 2x gtx 680s arrive on monday, boy time passes slowly over the weekend)


Holy cpu degridation Batman, is that going to be your 24/7 oc? Because I read that the max volt for the 3820 before it begins to degrade is 1.4v, maybe I'm wrong but with those temps maybe not


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberdyne 101*
> 
> Holy cpu degridation Batman, is that going to be your 24/7 oc? Because I read that the max volt for the 3820 before it begins to degrade is 1.4v, maybe I'm wrong but with those temps maybe not


Psh no. It'll be fine for at least a long while.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> I would like to run 166 for the different memory dividers. Memory is 2133mhz but at 125 its 2000mhz. 166 gives the option of 2222mhz. I'm just curious


Not all chips' IMC can do 166MHz. Try increasing BCLK.


----------



## [email protected]

water cooling:thumb:


----------



## mcandmar

Thats a good idea, never thought of using custom clock frequencys. I see stobeur is running 130mhz on his, very nice OC by the way. What memory are you using?


----------



## Rmerwede

@ stobeur

^^^^^^ Really nice voltages for that clock!!

Gratz!


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Thats a good idea, never thought of using custom clock frequencys. I see stobeur is running 130mhz on his, very nice OC by the way. What memory are you using?


I tried it awhile ago when I built my rig with success. Don't know if its encouraged/safe or if all MB's can do it. I know mine can. My straps available are 100/125/166 but I can tweak the BCLK itself beyond the pre determined strap limitations.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Thats a good idea, never thought of using custom clock frequencys. I see stobeur is running 130mhz on his, very nice OC by the way. What memory are you using?


ripjaw x 2133 cas 9


----------



## [email protected]

1.38 in bios no stable


----------



## frank.lopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ripjaw x 2133 cas 9


I'm using 125*38, 1,345 Vcore

I'm Using Ripjaws Z 1866 and a rampage IV Formula and i'm not able to get it stable over 1333,

Mine are at 11-11-11-31-2n

Can you please post your dram settings?

Thanx.


----------



## mcandmar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ripjaw x 2133 cas 9


Very interesting, i am also using the same memory, 16gb Ripjaw 2133 c9,11,10,28. I have read reviews of the memory claiming they ran stable at 2.4g with c10,11,10 timings. I really need to work on mine and see what i can get from them.

Does anybody know the math behind the memory clock multipliers as i cant find any info on it. I am assuming its a multiplier of BLCK but it seems to have large steps in the bios ~266mhz difference.

@frank.lopez, Are you using the XMP profiles or manually configuring them? Check the voltage too as the XMP profiles raises the memory to 1.65v and VCCSA to 1.050 on mine.


----------



## frank.lopez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> Very interesting, i am also using the same memory, 16gb Ripjaw 2133 c9,11,10,28. I have read reviews of the memory claiming they ran stable at 2.4g with c10,11,10 timings. I really need to work on mine and see what i can get from them.
> Does anybody know the math behind the memory clock multipliers as i cant find any info on it. I am assuming its a multiplier of BLCK but it seems to have large steps in the bios ~266mhz difference.
> @frank.lopez, Are you using the XMP profiles or manually configuring them? Check the voltage too as the XMP profiles raises the memory to 1.65v and VCCSA to 1.050 on mine.


@ 2.4gb the vccsa value acording to Gskill site should be 1.250

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17VKzOB5CL5EtIelw5tGsj2CqjBk3O0OU5VPe6CUoFso&pli=1


----------



## Mailo34

Rather dont wanna go higher with my Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, keep it below 80C ?

I suppose that Corsair H80 would be better solution... Right?


----------



## TheHunter

I looked through the whole thread and tnx for all the info, subbed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Okay well not really concerned with synthetic benchmarks. Not sure what a good number would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran it for comparison sake.


btw, both of you have fake cpu score







, you need to turn off gpu physx









*edit:* ah i see you have old Vantage..

Real score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Here is my 3dmarks vantage scores
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3937439


Im gonna upgrade to this cpu too, imo its really cheap 279€ vs. 2600K 290€









my combo:
i7 3820
Asus P9x79 or GB x79-ds3.. Not sure yet, but im thinking about ASUS
G.skill ripjawZ 16gb 2133mhz CL9










~ 4.7ghz sounds good until IvyBridge-E 8core arrives.. Probably sometime 2013, woot 16threads


----------



## B3AST

Just got my i7 3820 a week ago. Oc'd to 4.625. 37X125. Running at 1.35vcore (Going to try for a lower vcore). Stable after running IBT.

I'm loving this chip!

I'm thnking with a little more tweaking i can get close to 5ghz even though im running on air. These phanteks are sick. Highest temp reached at load was 64C.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> Just got my i7 3820 a week ago. Oc'd to 4.625. 37X125. Running at 1.35vcore (Going to try for a lower vcore). Stable after running IBT.
> I'm loving this chip!
> I'm thnking with a little more tweaking i can get close to 5ghz even though im running on air. These phanteks are sick. Highest temp reached at load was 64C.
> What do you guys think?


Nice. That's the identical cooler/chip and OC I have. Same temps too.


----------



## B3AST

Thanks Captain! Wow, yea we have very similar systems, even our GPU's and Ram.

I wanted to get my ram at rated speeds of 2133, but cant because of the 125mhz. As soon as i try going to 2000mhz, it wont post. Have to go back to auto.

Have you been able to get off Auto on memory settings? Or are you just using 1600mhz?

I was going to start messing with the dram timings to see if i could manually improve it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> Just got my i7 3820 a week ago. Oc'd to 4.625. 37X125. Running at 1.35vcore (Going to try for a lower vcore). Stable after running IBT.
> I'm loving this chip!
> I'm thnking with a little more tweaking i can get close to 5ghz even though im running on air. These phanteks are sick. Highest temp reached at load was 64C.
> What do you guys think?


Very nice. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Nice. That's the identical cooler/chip and OC I have. Same temps too.


yeah, looking good!









Can't wait to save all teh penniez for mine


----------



## Maximuscr31

Mine is running 2000mhz using xmp profile.


----------



## mcandmar

2000mhz for mine too using XMP, CPU clock the same as yours 125x37.

I tried experimenting with custom BLCK frequencys and it was having none of it. Anything custom would not post at all, even got stuck into a loop of powering on/off trying to sort itself out, had to resort to the clear cmos jumper to get it to boot again. Weird thing is it will boot and run with 166 but fails during stress testing. But if i try 130, 133, 140 i get nothing. Can anybody explain that to me as it makes no sense at all


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> 
> Rather dont wanna go higher with my Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, keep it below 80C ?
> I suppose that Corsair H80 would be better solution... Right?


I have the same OC as you including Vcore voltage and you seem to be getting better temps with the Noctua than I am with the Intel water cooler.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> 2000mhz for mine too using XMP, CPU clock the same as yours 125x37.
> I tried experimenting with custom BLCK frequencys and it was having none of it. Anything custom would not post at all, even got stuck into a loop of powering on/off trying to sort itself out, had to resort to the clear cmos jumper to get it to boot again. Weird thing is it will boot and run with 166 but fails during stress testing. But if i try 130, 133, 140 i get nothing. Can anybody explain that to me as it makes no sense at all


The highest thats stable for me is 128MHz. Anything more and instant BSOD


----------



## tpi2007

Hey criminal, I have a suggestion: turn this thread into an Owners Club! There is already a good deal of potential members and good info on how to overclock and how far you can go, so now is the perfect time!

Oh, I bought one last week! It's still in its box as I still have some stuff to do on my rig before I upgrade it. I want to run some benchmarks to compare my current rig to the Core i7 3820 upgraded rig. I'll post screenshots once I have it running.

I also bought:

- Asus Sabertooth X79;

- 16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866 Mhz DDR3 kit.

Edit: forgot to add: and a Corsair A70.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> I have the same OC as you including Vcore voltage and you seem to be getting better temps with the Noctua than I am with the Intel water cooler.


I have similar accept my glops is 110 and my temps is cooler but im sure the temps is do to the h100


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I have similar accept my glops is 110 and my temps is cooler but im sure the temps is do to the h100


wow H100 Im jelous








What case do you have?
And also what temperatures do you have?
Thanks


----------



## shiftwig113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcandmar*
> 
> 2000mhz for mine too using XMP, CPU clock the same as yours 125x37.
> I tried experimenting with custom BLCK frequencys and it was having none of it. Anything custom would not post at all, even got stuck into a loop of powering on/off trying to sort itself out, had to resort to the clear cmos jumper to get it to boot again. Weird thing is it will boot and run with 166 but fails during stress testing. But if i try 130, 133, 140 i get nothing. Can anybody explain that to me as it makes no sense at all


SBE has BCLK Straps. essentially its a multiplier for the BCLK. The different multipliers are 1, 1.25, and 1.66. and if you use these boot straps it only changes the final CPU frequency. however if you try upping the BCLK to 101, 126, 167 then you're changing the speed of the whole system (PCI express speed, SATA, USB anything that transmits data), and there's a big chance you can damage your components. Stick to the boot straps. specifically the 1.25 strap as it seems to be the easiest to maintain stability. I mean you can achieve 5375 mhz with a 1.25 BCLK strap. And if for some reason 5.3 GHz isn't enough lower your multiplier and use a 1.66 BCLK strap. just whatever you do try to refrain from using a custom BCLK.

If you want to read more into BCLK straps refer to the SBE OC guide.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> just whatever you do try to refrain from using a custom BCLK.


Pretty much what I figured. I was able to use 128MHz stable but was afraid to keep it that way and reverted to 125MHz.


----------



## Tybotikus

Yeah you should shoot higher, depending on your cooling. My 3930k is at 4.5 GHz and yours is a quad core. It can reach higher.


----------



## Dalmat

Hello guys,

It seems to me that me and lots of other ppl need a proper guide to oc our cpu. If someone is willing to give us a snaps of what they changed and why, would speed up the process 100%
Please, don't make me do my homework.. Again!
Anyway i come from P6X58 thread, where ppl used to post their bios settings and clocking was made easy.. now its a mess.. a million new ones, and i don't have time to learn!

Thanx!!


----------



## mcandmar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shiftwig113*
> 
> SBE has BCLK Straps. essentially its a multiplier for the BCLK. The different multipliers are 1, 1.25, and 1.66. and if you use these boot straps it only changes the final CPU frequency. however if you try upping the BCLK to 101, 126, 167 then you're changing the speed of the whole system (PCI express speed, SATA, USB anything that transmits data), and there's a big chance you can damage your components. Stick to the boot straps. specifically the 1.25 strap as it seems to be the easiest to maintain stability. I mean you can achieve 5375 mhz with a 1.25 BCLK strap. And if for some reason 5.3 GHz isn't enough lower your multiplier and use a 1.66 BCLK strap. just whatever you do try to refrain from using a custom BCLK.
> If you want to read more into BCLK straps refer to the SBE OC guide.


Yup good advice, its just the memory speeds with 1.25 strap that irritates me.

I re-read the SBE overclocking guide and came to the conclusion what my BIOS tells me is actually utter nonsense. I have two options, BLCK and Strap. Under Strap i have the choice of 100,125,166,250. Now you and i know that really means 1.00, 1.25, 1.66 multipliers but they are presented in such a way it looks like you are dealing with clock speed in mhz. The really messed up part is whenever you pick a strap, say 1.25, it automatically changes the BLCK field to 125, it basically makes them both the same value, and you can not change it. BUT when you boot and do the math its clearly running a 100mhz BLCK with a 1.25x strap or i would have a 5.7g clock speed instead of 4.6g.

Even the ASUS TurboV software has a pretty slider for strap that is listed in MHZ, and also shows the BLCK Frequency as 125mhz. I thought i was having trouble getting my head around the math but i am starting to think its ASUS that dont really understand it. Talk about confusing...

/end rant


----------



## lividhatter

Just bought a 3820 and i havent over clocked a system for well over 8 years. I am not looking to get very crazy here, but would like to see where i could take it with a decent heat sync and some huge cooler master stock case fans.

My question is this. How hot is too hot on the 3820 at max load?


----------



## Ramsey77

Iirc it will begin to throttle itself at 90c, but a good air cooler will keep it around 70 (depending on the ambient air of course). The hottest temp I have had was 72c @4.6Ghz while running P95 on all cores and threads. My rig is in my basement though, where the ambient is pretty cool. ~20c


----------



## lividhatter

Thats exactly what i needed ramsey! What speeds were you able to obtain on that chip with just the fans (i will keep in mind that your room temp is cooler).


----------



## TheHunter

This is how intel OC'ed 3930k to 4.75ghz with 40x and 95mhz blck, 1.25 multi, making ram at 2215mhz



Link

anyone tried it like that?


----------



## Mailo34

I have lame question, as far as case fans are concerned.
I have ASUS P9X79
One COOLER Arctic Fan F12 PWM 1200rpm max
One COOLER Arctic Fan F9 PWM 1800rpm max
and one unknown cooler with my CASE CoolerMaster Elite 500rpm still

Now Im curious about rpm and PWM. Im struggling about it.
I use Asus suite II - Fan xpert+ for controlling RPM. And only which works 100% is control rpm of my Noctua CPU fan and COOLER Arctic Fan F12 PWM . My Fan F9 PWM has sometimes 1800 still despite of custom rpm which I set up, just doesnt work according to my settings(sometimes it works, for 1-2changes, then it doesnt)
Coller with my case has 500rpm no matter what.

Now here comes my question. Is there another way how to regulate rpm of fans (I tried bios, its connected with Suite II)? Where could be the problem with not changing rpm of my fans according to my settings? Its necessary to have fan with PWM mark in order to regulate rpm? or not.
For instance if I want to buy http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375 its possible to regulate rpm?
note: how about this SCYTHE KM02-BK-5.25 Kaze ACE?
Thanks for explanation


----------



## Ramsey77

Mailo34: The ones in the link are not pwm fans, they will need a fan controller to be adjustable. PWM fans will have 4 wires (power, ground, rpm reporting, and pwm control). These are the ones I use. Can't beat em for the price and they are 100% controllable via bios all the way from 600rpm to 2000rpm (so totally silent to hurricane loud). They are the exact same fans that come on the Hyper 212+ I have 4 of them hooked up to my R4G.
http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-069

Lividhatter: I am running a push pull configuration (2 fans) on my cooler and they run around 600 rpm at idle, 900 or so during gaming load, and around 1500 rpm at 100% load (during stress testing). I have them set at a custom profile that keeps them near silent while gaming and still keeps the CPU running cool. My chip only hits mid 50's while gaming, and that is the most stressful thing I do (besides the occasional benchmark run). I am running 4.625Ghz by using a 1.25 strap and a 37 multi. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mailo34

Ok thanks and if I purchase SCYTHE KM02-BK-5.25 Kaze ACE and connect some fan with no PWM, just based on voltage and I set up higher rpm than specification shows, its theoreticaly possible? or is it necessary to be aware of max rpm of particular fan..


----------



## Ramsey77

A fan that gets the full 12v of juice will only run its maximum rated speed, so a 1000rpm fan drawing the full 12v will only run 1000rpm and a 600rpm fan will run 600rpm with 12v. So no, it is not possible to "overclock" a fan using a fan controller. With a fan control, you are just adjusting how much voltage reaches the fan, with 12v being max. In my opinion, the Lamptron FC5 version 2 is the best controller out there.
http://www.amazon.com/Controller-Version-Changeable-Controls-TempretureDisplay/dp/B004OEDYHY


----------



## Psymn

After reading a little ive overclocked my 3820 to 4.65 ghz.

I did it a little different to most comments here since 125blck and 37x multi would mean that my memory would be running at 2000mhz instead of 2133mhz.

So what i did was disable all turbo nonsense. Then went through all the voltages and set them back to standard, 1.5 vram, 1.1 vtt etc. since messing with the settings and presets in the bios had driven up my voltages on these things without notifying me.

Then i disabled hyperthreading since this is a gaming pc. I tried bf3 and skyrim with and without HT at standard clocks and was significantly faster with HT disabled.

Then i set overclock mode to X.M.P so it would read the timings off the memory (even though it seems to have used slightly tighter than standard timings, but very close to spec)

Then i set the blck to 133 and the multiplier to 35 which gives me 4650Ghz on the 3820. I achieved stability at 1.32 vcore which is a lot lower than most suggested here.
This runs my memory at 2125mhz.

Now in this overclock i have altered the BLCK and NOT the blck strap, any comments on how wise this is would be welcome.

Disabling the turbo seemed to disable speedstep too so i have since been back in and re-enabled speedstep while leaving turbo mode disabled.

The temps go to around 61/62 over 30mins of prime95 with the corsair h80 cooler set to its slowest mode.

SPECS

i7 3820 + Corsair H80
ASUS Rampage IV Formula
16Gb DominatorGT C9 2133Mhz
2x6970



Judging by them temps and the voltage i should be able to push the 3820 much further but for the moment im happy with this and allows me to fully max out bf3 on the busiest maps and stay close to the 120fps for my 120hz screen.


----------



## B3AST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psymn*
> 
> After reading a little ive overclocked my 3820 to 4.65 ghz.
> I did it a little different to most comments here since 125blck and 37x multi would mean that my memory would be running at 2000mhz instead of 2133mhz.
> So what i did was disable all turbo nonsense. Then went through all the voltages and set them back to standard, 1.5 vram, 1.1 vtt etc. since messing with the settings and presets in the bios had driven up my voltages on these things without notifying me.
> Then i disabled hyperthreading since this is a gaming pc. I tried bf3 and skyrim with and without HT at standard clocks and was significantly faster with HT disabled.
> Then i set overclock mode to X.M.P so it would read the timings off the memory (even though it seems to have used slightly tighter than standard timings, but very close to spec)
> Then i set the blck to 133 and the multiplier to 35 which gives me 4650Ghz on the 3820. I achieved stability at 1.32 vcore which is a lot lower than most suggested here.
> This runs my memory at 2125mhz.
> Now in this overclock i have altered the BLCK and NOT the blck strap, any comments on how wise this is would be welcome.
> Disabling the turbo seemed to disable speedstep too so i have since been back in and re-enabled speedstep while leaving turbo mode disabled.
> The temps go to around 61/62 over 30mins of prime95 with the corsair h80 cooler set to its slowest mode.
> SPECS
> i7 3820 + Corsair H80
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> 16Gb DominatorGT C9 2133Mhz
> 2x6970
> 
> Judging by them temps and the voltage i should be able to push the 3820 much further but for the moment im happy with this and allows me to fully max out bf3 on the busiest maps and stay close to the 120fps for my 120hz screen.


*Nice Work. Welcome to OCN.

I'm going to be trying XMP profile tonight too. Want to get my ram times close to spec. Also think i can lower the vcore.

Have you ran 3dmark11 or pcmark7 yet? If so what kind of scores are you achieving? Just curious what your 6970's will do compared to my 480's*


----------



## Psymn

Just downloaded and run 3dmark11

Heres the results; http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3070718;jsessionid=q63x25kyrkasx0wj8spvjdf8

Dont know how good that is lol.


----------



## Maximuscr31

run intel burn test on standard. id like to see what your gflops are


----------



## pman1088

Hey all,

Just got the new box running tonight and I'm getting everything set up. My question is about the CPU temps. I noticed a big difference in temps among the cores. Sometimes as much as 10C when ALL CORES are running maxed. Is this normal? I'm wondering if my cpu cooler is on even or what.


----------



## Psymn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> run intel burn test on standard. id like to see what your gflops are


Here it is.



While the overclock as described worked in other scenarios, i did have to up my voltages a few times to get it through this bench.

After stepping up a couple of times i just got impatient and went in at 1.35 vcore, and while i was there i upped the vtt to 1.15. Though with the extra heat my headroom for improving on this overclock is quickly disappearing lol. And theres no way im gonna use the second or third setting on my H80 since its far too loud.

I might be able to shed a little off these voltages when i have time. Either way they are both at pretty safe levels.


----------



## B3AST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psymn*
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> While the overclock as described worked in other scenarios, i did have to up my voltages a few times to get it through this bench.
> After stepping up a couple of times i just got impatient and went in at 1.35 vcore, and while i was there i upped the vtt to 1.15. Though with the extra heat my headroom for improving on this overclock is quickly disappearing lol. And theres no way im gonna use the second or third setting on my H80 since its far too loud.
> I might be able to shed a little off these voltages when i have time. Either way they are both at pretty safe levels.


How is it possible that your gflops are that high? People running at 5ghz on this forum have not posted that high? Is it because of the 133 strap? I really dont care about what gflops im getting, but just curious.

Also i tried using XMP profile with 2000mhz for my ram timings and disabled Hyper Threading last night. Everything is still stable.
However, I reran pcmark 7 basic and lost about 150 points compared to running manual overclock and keeping HT on. What's up with that? I'm still using 125 X 37. Does XMP change anything else besides ram times?

Am i better off changing it back to manual overclock and adjusting my ram timings? I heard a couple of you had some issues posting when doing this though.

We have a benchmarking competition coming up at work and im trying to get the highest score i can on pcmark 7 and 3dmark 11. We must run 20 passes of IBT to make sure its stable first.

I'm just curious what other tweaks I should try to get a higher score.

So far I have 5394 on pcmark7 on manual overclock and 11173 on 3dmark11 with my 480's at 800mhz core and 1900mhz memory.


----------



## TheHunter

So anyone tried it like intel did?









40x with just 95mhz and 1.25 ratio should be ok no? with ram at 2218mhz, Ok except Turbo Wattage & adv. voltage will be lower.


----------



## darivo

Hello mates

i will on this club very soon









i have a Rampage IV Formula with 3820 (noctua d14) and GEIL Corsa EVO (4mods x2GB, at 2133 cas 1.5vdim)

now im very noob on intel systems (always AMD!)

and i have some questions about, i hope someone can help me.

how can i overclock my cpu? with Straps or BLCK?? with BLCK i think all the systems is overclock, and Straps only for CPU (am i wrong??)
what is better option??

i was reading about XMP profiles.... but is better overclock manually Ram?

one spreadsheet with overclocks of all users and their parameters (like others clubs) will be very great!! (i know is very hard to work...)

thanks!!!


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> How is it possible that your gflops are that high? People running at 5ghz on this forum have not posted that high? Is it because of the 133 strap? I really dont care about what gflops im getting, but just curious.
> Also i tried using XMP profile with 2000mhz for my ram timings and disabled Hyper Threading last night. Everything is still stable.
> However, I reran pcmark 7 basic and lost about 150 points compared to running manual overclock and keeping HT on. What's up with that? I'm still using 125 X 37. Does XMP change anything else besides ram times?
> Am i better off changing it back to manual overclock and adjusting my ram timings? I heard a couple of you had some issues posting when doing this though.
> We have a benchmarking competition coming up at work and im trying to get the highest score i can on pcmark 7 and 3dmark 11. We must run 20 passes of IBT to make sure its stable first.
> I'm just curious what other tweaks I should try to get a higher score.
> So far I have 5394 on pcmark7 on manual overclock and 11173 on 3dmark11 with my 480's at 800mhz core and 1900mhz memory.


on my 4.625 oc i got a 5779 on pcmark
http://3dmark.com/pcm7/311813


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> I have lame question, as far as case fans are concerned.
> I have ASUS P9X79
> One COOLER Arctic Fan F12 PWM 1200rpm max
> One COOLER Arctic Fan F9 PWM 1800rpm max
> and one unknown cooler with my CASE CoolerMaster Elite 500rpm still
> Now Im curious about rpm and PWM. Im struggling about it.
> I use Asus suite II - Fan xpert+ for controlling RPM. And only which works 100% is control rpm of my Noctua CPU fan and COOLER Arctic Fan F12 PWM . My Fan F9 PWM has sometimes 1800 still despite of custom rpm which I set up, just doesnt work according to my settings(sometimes it works, for 1-2changes, then it doesnt)
> Coller with my case has 500rpm no matter what.
> Now here comes my question. *Is there another way how to regulate rpm of fans* (I tried bios, its connected with Suite II)? Where could be the problem with not changing rpm of my fans according to my settings? Its necessary to have fan with PWM mark in order to regulate rpm? or not.
> For instance if I want to buy http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375 its possible to regulate rpm?
> note: how about this SCYTHE KM02-BK-5.25 Kaze ACE?
> Thanks for explanation


Best way to control fan rpm's is with a separate fan controller that you would put in your 5.25 inch drive bay.

Something like this should work fine:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=57486&vpn=FC-FC6-B&manufacture=Lamptron


----------



## Psymn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> How is it possible that your gflops are that high? People running at 5ghz on this forum have not posted that high? Is it because of the 133 strap? I really dont care about what gflops im getting, but just curious.


Im assuming its because im not using the strap option. Im just overclocking the BLCk from 100 to 133. I have left the strap untouched.
I hear this will overclock the entire motherboard and could cause durability issues. Though as it stands all heat is under control and its perfectly stable so im going to stick with it until it gives me a reason to change









As for HT, most synthetic benchmarks are sympathetic to HT since they assume more cores = better and the way their benchmarks are derived reflect that. Though we all know that doesnt translate into real world games so imo HT is best left disabled.


----------



## B3AST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> on my 4.625 oc i got a 5779 on pcmark
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/311813


Why is your processor clock show 1500mhz on the pcmark details? What are your settings in your bios that your using exactly that isn't default? Would love to get that high of a score.

EDIT:

Nevermind, I found the culprit. I set my cpu strap to 125mhz as well. Set it back to auto and now im getting 5809 on pcmark!

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/312060


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> How is it possible that your gflops are that high? People running at 5ghz on this forum have not posted that high? Is it because of the 133 strap? I really dont care about what gflops im getting, but just curious.
> Also i tried using XMP profile with 2000mhz for my ram timings and disabled Hyper Threading last night. Everything is still stable.
> However, I reran pcmark 7 basic and lost about 150 points compared to running manual overclock and keeping HT on. What's up with that? I'm still using 125 X 37. Does XMP change anything else besides ram times?
> Am i better off changing it back to manual overclock and adjusting my ram timings? I heard a couple of you had some issues posting when doing this though.
> We have a benchmarking competition coming up at work and im trying to get the highest score i can on pcmark 7 and 3dmark 11. We must run 20 passes of IBT to make sure its stable first.
> I'm just curious what other tweaks I should try to get a higher score.
> So far I have 5394 on pcmark7 on manual overclock and 11173 on 3dmark11 with my 480's at 800mhz core and 1900mhz memory.


HT is off apparently in cpuz.


----------



## Blackout621

Guys, what's a safe overclock for a 3820+hyper 212+?

Don't laugh at me


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Guys, what's a safe overclock for a 3820+hyper 212+?
> Don't laugh at me


I use the evo version, and it handles 4.625ghz just fine. Just because our coolers are cheap doesn't mean they don't work. I am impressed with the performance per dollar.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I use the evo version, and it handles 4.625ghz just fine. Just because our coolers are cheap doesn't mean they don't work. I am impressed with the performance per dollar.


Wow, not bad at all. What kind of temps are you getting?







Everyone bashes me for having such a cheap cooler in a high-end system, but I'm all boo yourself's I'm Garret Bobby Ferguson!

brownie point if you get the reference...


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3AST*
> 
> Why is your processor clock show 1500mhz on the pcmark details? What are your settings in your bios that your using exactly that isn't default? Would love to get that high of a score.
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, I found the culprit. I set my cpu strap to 125mhz as well. Set it back to auto and now im getting 5809 on pcmark!
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/312060


I just went in, turned it to 125x37 and selected 2000mhz xmp profile and just left the rest on auto. Best 30 second overclock of my life...lol.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting?


Throw a 2nd fan on that sucker, and show them what's up. Granted, my rig is in the basement where the ambient temp is ~20C but this little cooler works really well.
It Idles at 30c and the hottest I have had her so far is around 68c. While gaming it's mid 50's.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Wow, not bad at all. What kind of temps are you getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone bashes me for having such a cheap cooler in a high-end system, but I'm all boo yourself's I'm Garret Bobby Ferguson!
> brownie point if you get the reference...


I get the same thing for my PSU. If its working its working ya know?


----------



## [email protected]

new bios 1009 in my sabertooth no change


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I get the same thing for my PSU. If its working its working ya know?


Yeah. Well I didn't skimp out on the PSU for my system.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I get the same thing for my PSU.


What in the world is wrong with your PSU?


----------



## gummipolarbear

Trying to get a stable 4.6Ghz on an Asus P9X79 with Kingston HyperX 1600 XMP and Intel Liquid Cooling but doesn't pass the IntelBurnTest. Does anyone have screenshots of their bios settings for this board at that speed? All the different settings are a bit overwhelming, want to make sure I get it right. Thanks in advance.
This is my settings


----------



## bacchux79

hello folks.. finally decided to log in..

just built my i7 3820 x79 media production pc...

specs:

X79 BUILD

EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2560MB

INTEL Core i7-3820 3.6ghz lga2011 CPU

ASUS Sabertooth X79 TUF

Antec 920 h20 kuhler

mushkin chronos 120Gb ssd

16gb RAM [4 x 4gb] kingston hyperX @ xmp 1600Mhz {9-9-9-27}

500r corsair black case

pretty quick & easy to set up oc on this beautiful board, auto oc
recommended bclk @ 103.0Mhz so i went with it..

i've got some killer zalmans coming for the kuhler,
along with 2x scythe 140mm slipstreams for the top of tha case..

any pointers are welcome... how far d you guys recommend pushing vttcpu volts?


XFX 850W SILVER


----------



## mcandmar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> hello folks.. finally decided to log in..
> just built my i7 3820 x79 media production pc...
> specs:
> 
> X79 BUILD
> EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2560MB
> INTEL Core i7-3820 3.6ghz lga2011 CPU
> ASUS Sabertooth X79 TUF
> Antec 920 h20 kuhler
> mushkin chronos 120Gb ssd
> 16gb RAM [4 x 4gb] kingston hyperX @ xmp 1600Mhz {9-9-9-27}
> 500r corsair black case
> pretty quick & easy to set up oc on this beautiful board, auto oc
> recommended bclk @ 103.0Mhz so i went with it..
> i've got some killer zalmans coming for the kuhler,
> along with 2x scythe 140mm slipstreams for the top of tha case..
> any pointers are welcome... how far d you guys recommend pushing vttcpu volts?
> XFX 850W SILVER


Funny you should mention it i am using the exact same 1.288v (1.285 set in BIOS) as you are with a Sabertooth x79, lovely board isnt it 

On mine thats the lowest stable voltage for [email protected], 4.7g needs close to 1.3v. Plenty of headroom for clock speed and voltages looking at what other people are running, i just found this the best compromise of speed vs heat for me.


----------



## bacchux79

ohh good, yes its a great board.. so easy to tailor fans & config limits..

i'm gonna stick with this setup for now.. go 4.625 Ghz once i do a couple projects on premiere
and i have my zalmans on the kuhler 920 setup...

i'm amazed at how low vcore runs so stable though, 53deg, absolutely laughing
max i7 is 66deg!!!

just realized you're in Dublin, pretty cool!
canada west coast over here


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> hello folks.. finally decided to log in..
> just built my i7 3820 x79 media production pc...
> specs:
> 
> X79 BUILD
> EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2560MB
> INTEL Core i7-3820 3.6ghz lga2011 CPU
> ASUS Sabertooth X79 TUF
> Antec 920 h20 kuhler
> mushkin chronos 120Gb ssd
> 16gb RAM [4 x 4gb] kingston hyperX @ xmp 1600Mhz {9-9-9-27}
> 500r corsair black case
> pretty quick & easy to set up oc on this beautiful board, auto oc
> recommended bclk @ 103.0Mhz so i went with it..
> i've got some killer zalmans coming for the kuhler,
> along with 2x scythe 140mm slipstreams for the top of tha case..
> any pointers are welcome... how far d you guys recommend pushing vttcpu volts?
> 
> XFX 850W SILVER


Nice build. If you do media production you should check out the link in my sig to Seans ramdisk guide. Ramdisks are great for dumping raw files for editing and so on.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummipolarbear*
> 
> Trying to get a stable 4.6Ghz on an Asus P9X79 with Kingston HyperX 1600 XMP and Intel Liquid Cooling but doesn't pass the IntelBurnTest. Does anyone have screenshots of their bios settings for this board at that speed? All the different settings are a bit overwhelming, want to make sure I get it right. Thanks in advance.
> This is my settings


try more voltage possible.


----------



## gummipolarbear

1.41 V Core Voltage works and is pretty stable running IBT. I followed some settings I found here http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?s=38e6236bf706bc36d2ea5011ac1e138e&p=56501#post56501
I am planning to keep my machine running at this setting for my everyday use http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315892
Is this a safe setting for my components? My CPU is at about 38 degrees idle.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> What in the world is wrong with your PSU?


Old design, Low Efficiency, Pain in the butt Rail Balancing etc etc


----------



## viperwolf

Noob to Overclock/Learning
I have posted for help a few places, and cannot get a response. Im very gun shy on overclocking right now due to lack of knowledge. and the more i read and study i get confused from the different steps people take. I dont understand what my problem is. I guess i dont want to hurt my first build. what i would like is a beginner overclock, and after reading this tread. I see that 4.5 is a very reasonable goal. I also want to keep my mem @ 2133. what will be the things i need to disable or leave at auto.

Right now i have the board very stable at stock CPU settings(3.6)please dont laugh. I did have to change a few things for RIVE to recognize my ram. Dominator 8x4gbs 2133. At first it would not see the 32gbs and was locked at 1333. However, i followed the guide and was able to fix this problem. The steps i followed are

1. XMB set.
2. tweak mode set at 2
3. VCCSA Current Capability at 140%
4. DRAM-AB/CD Current Capability at 130%
5.CPU & PCIe Spread Spectrum: disabled
now the memory is recognized correctly at stock cpu

NOTE: i had to RMA my 7970. But i threw my old faithful 6970 back in .

this my build
I7 3820
rampage 4 extreme
Dominator 8 x4gbs @ 2133
H100 push/pull
ASUS 7970 TOP
XFX 1250 blck edition PSU
CM storm trooper case

If you guys can and willing to help me, i appreciate any advice. Again, im trying to learn how to overclock properly, but i tend to over study things. Then i have to go back read again. I guess i burn myself out. also here is a pic in case i missed something. thank you so much for any help.


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys,

I'm hoping to join your ranks in a few weeks (coming from a 1090t)

I have been trying to make this work for me but I'm worried about the difference between 2600k and this.

If you could go back and do it again, would you buy the 3820? go bigger? or back to 2600k?


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm hoping to join your ranks in a few weeks (coming from a 1090t)
> I have been trying to make this work for me but I'm worried about the difference between 2600k and this.
> If you could go back and do it again, would you buy the 3820? go bigger? or back to 2600k?


2600k is old news, Ivy Bridge is all hype. I think for anyone wanting to go "bigger" the 3820 on an X79 platform is the best option right now because in 2013 they will be able to get Ivy Bridge - E 8 core/16 thread CPU's, which is going to be insane overkill but totally awesome.

Main reason I choose a 3820 is because I don't like how the 2600k platform is limited to only 16 PCI-E lanes (8/8 in Crossfire).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> 2600k is old news, Ivy Bridge is all hype. I think for anyone wanting to go "bigger" the 3820 on an X79 platform is the best option right now because in 2013 they will be able to get Ivy Bridge - E 8 core/16 thread CPU's, which is going to be insane overkill but totally awesome.
> Main reason I choose a 3820 is because I don't like how the 2600k platform is limited to only 16 PCI-E lanes (8/8 in Crossfire).


Thanks for the reply man. Yeah, I feel the same way that if i got SB/IB now that I"ll be limiting myself. I plan on running 2 cards in sli/xfire eventually and would like the to run at x16 for both. Plus, if i decided to upgrade i can go to the 3930k and its'll be plenty.

Thanks again man +rep


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thanks for the reply man. Yeah, I feel the same way that if i got SB/IB now that I"ll be limiting myself. I plan on running 2 cards in sli/xfire eventually and would like the to run at x16 for both. Plus, if i decided to upgrade i can go to the 3930k and its'll be plenty.
> Thanks again man +rep


Ya, everyone likes to say that 8/8 is enough but I noticed people only started complaining about "microstudder" starting with the 1156/1155 platform. It's totally unsubstantiated and just a personal theory but I would just prefer to have full PCI bandwidth going to my 6950's, maybe 8/8 is enough for benchmarks but I think 16/16 would give smoother performance.

Another reason you would be limiting yourself with Ivy Bridge on the 1155 platform is that after IB Intel is going to a completely new socket so you would have no upgrade path.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> Ya, everyone likes to say that 8/8 is enough but I noticed people only started complaining about "microstudder" starting with the 1156/1155 platform. It's totally unsubstantiated and just a personal theory but I would just prefer to have full PCI bandwidth going to my 6950's, maybe 8/8 is enough for benchmarks but I think 16/16 would give smoother performance.
> Another reason you would be limiting yourself with Ivy Bridge on the 1155 platform is that after IB Intel is going to a completely new socket so you would have no upgrade path.


Again, What you speak is true. I figured with this socket i can get atleast another 18 months out of it, and still have plenty of room to grow. I have a single 6950/6970 right now, and I plan on adding another as soon as I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> Ya, everyone likes to say that 8/8 is enough but I noticed people only started complaining about "microstudder" starting with the 1156/1155 platform. It's totally unsubstantiated and just a personal theory but I would just prefer to have full PCI bandwidth going to my 6950's, maybe 8/8 is enough for benchmarks but I think 16/16 would give smoother performance.
> Another reason you would be limiting yourself with Ivy Bridge on the 1155 platform is that after IB Intel is going to a completely new socket so you would have no upgrade path.


^ pretty much the only reason I went X79.


----------



## Ramsey77

^^^^^^^^The above AND Ivy-E as an upgade in the future.


----------



## nicksasa

Finally decided it's time to get something shiny new. Going to order a 3820 sometime tomorrow but I'm still unsure of what motherboard to pick, something along the lines of an ASRock X79 EXTREME4 or GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3.


----------



## PreciousRoy

I just built a new i7-3820 rig with a Sabertooth X79 board and I'm very happy with it, if that helps. I was able to OC it pretty easily to 4.75Ghz with only a corsair H100 cooling the chip. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> I just built a new i7-3820 rig with a Sabertooth X79 board and I'm very happy with it, if that helps. I was able to OC it pretty easily to 4.75Ghz with only a corsair H100 cooling the chip. Hope that's helpful.


what did you enable and disable? are you getting your factory target in ram?


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> what did you enable and disable? are you getting your factory target in ram?


I disabled all downclocking and thermal options. Using the 125 strap X 38. XMP for the ram, running at 2000Mhz. (rated speed for the ram is 2133 so, no it's downtweaked a bit) I believe it is possible to manually achieve the rated RAM speed through advanced tweaking of the timings and voltages but I haven't had time to really mess around with it all. A new BIOS was just released in the past couple of days so maybe it's easier to accomplish than it was before. Haven't tried to push it any further either, but I'll bet this chip/board can go a lot higher in terms of overall clock speed. Idle temps are around 31C at current settings.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> I disabled all downclocking and thermal options. Using the 125 strap X 38. XMP for the ram, running at 2000Mhz. (rated speed for the ram is 2133 so, no it's downtweaked a bit) I believe it is possible to manually achieve the rated RAM speed through advanced tweaking of the timings and voltages but I haven't had time to really mess around with it all. A new BIOS was just released in the past couple of days so maybe it's easier to accomplish than it was before. Haven't tried to push it any further either, but I'll bet this chip/board can go a lot higher in terms of overall clock speed. Idle temps are around 31C at current settings.


wow thanks man, that is the most information anyone has given me. im running RIVE board, my ram is also 2133. i was going to try and get 4.5 and keep my ram at its factory rate. I have the same cooling as you. H100 push/pull


----------



## jpinard

SO if someone is running this chip on 125 on the bus and just 4.5 GHz... how would that compare (in games) to running the 2500k at 5 GHz?


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> Nice build. If you do media production you should check out the link in my sig to Seans ramdisk guide. Ramdisks are great for dumping raw files for editing and so on.


cool, thanks for the heads up..

i'll check it out.. i've got plenty of ram so loading up a dvd worth up there i'd be golden..


----------



## xerophytic

edit* moved post to more relevant thread.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Just updated the bios and decided to up the anty. Improved my pcmark score from 5779 to 5880 by going from 4.6225 to 4.75ghz. Done a simple 1.25 strap, ddr3 2000mhz xmp profile and rebooted into windows and changed the multiplier from 37 to 38.vcore stayed the same but the settings is auto still

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/314455


----------



## darivo

hey guys

whats about Vcssa max safe for 24/7??

yesterday i tested my new GEiL ram (2133 1.5vdim) with automatic XMP and Memtest, and my Vcssa went to 1.25v!!!!!!!

i don't know if is very high for daily use.....

can you give me your overclock parameters???

thanks


----------



## jpinard

I dont understand how you all are using 2133 mem speeds. Is that a feautre of the motherboard and precssor you're using? I can barely get 1866 with high volts @ T1 myself on my Asus Maximum IV-Z 2600K


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpinard*
> 
> I dont understand how you all are using 2133 mem speeds. Is that a feautre of the motherboard and precssor you're using? I can barely get 1866 with high volts @ T1 myself on my Asus Maximum IV-Z 2600K


Yeah, X79 boards support higher speeds, most can go up to 2400MHz XMP.


----------



## mcandmar

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=0

New OC guide mainly for ASUS boards, interesting read for all x79 owners all the same..


----------



## Maximuscr31

my board (Asus Sabertooth X79) offers 2600mhz xmp profile


----------



## Maximuscr31

From what I read up to 1.4 has been so far deemed safe
Quote:


> Thursday, 29 March 2012
> Table of Contents: Page Index
> Intel X79 Motherboard Overclocking Guide
> Frequency Expectations
> General Overclocking Recommendations
> UEFI and VRM Adjustments
> ASUS UEFI Steps
> ASUS UEFI Steps Continued
> Page 2 of 6
> 
> Frequency Expectations
> 
> CPU
> 
> The results below are based on the range of the CPU turbo multiplier when overclocking (sole multiplier).
> Results are representative of 100 C0 and 20 C1 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs. BE ADVISED CPU vid varies considerably for the same frequency between CPUs as always cooling also will affect CPU frequency scaling.
> 
> Approximately 90-100% of CPUs can go up to 4.5GHz
> Approximately 80-90% of CPUs can go up to 4.6GHz
> Approximately 60-70% of CPUs can go up to 4.7GHz
> Approximately 40-50% of CPUs can go up to 4.8GHz
> The remaining % can yield CPUs that may offer scaling up to and in excess of 50x turbo multipliers. These CPUs are in very low % margins and in addition voltage required will considerably vary (i.e 4.8GHz at 1.400 vs 4.8GHz at 1.500). In most situations due to the excessive wattage level that needs to be dissipated unless a extremely non leaky chip (low voltage operation is hard) frequencies exceeding 5.0GHz will not be achievable under air cooling configurations.
> IMC (Integrated Memory Controller)
> 
> The results for IMC (memory divider frequency scaling) varies considerably. Most CPUs will hold 1600 in full 8 DIMM without issue although considerations for adjusted subtiming and VCCSA and VTT voltages will need to be considered as variance will come into play. It is
> 
> important to keep in mind profile specifications such as XMP are defined for broad / worst case CPUs as well as lower quality boards as such values defined may be inefficient (and in some cases overtly aggressive causes stability issues).
> 
> In addition for long term CPU lifespan and reduction of draw and heat considerations VCCSA and VTT value of 1.100 are advised. When exceeding 1600 speeds 1.150 to 1.200 may be required for 1866+ it is strongly advised you attempt lower operating voltage levels first and if all possible maintain 1.100 as your maximum. Considerations for defining and maintain a 1.200 can be considered but are still under analysis currently ASUS has reached frequencies in excess of 2800 in full 8 DIMM population when the quality of the IMC is high. Highest DRAM scaling has been achieved with 1.300 to 1.400 with currently no signs of issues until more analysis is completed though it is still only advised to use up to a maximum of 1.200v with an ideal recommendation for 1.100.
> 
> (In most situations most IMCs will not have an issue scaling up to 2133 in at least 4 DIMMs) when considering 8 DIMMs please consider validated minimum closer to 1600.


----------



## Rbby258

had mine on 1.58v today 5.4ghz


----------



## Ramsey77

If I try to adjust the strap to 125 it automatically sets the base clock to 125, and if I go back and set baseclock to 100 (while keeping strap at 125), it won't boot at all. It says "overclock failed". Is this normal? (My mouse and keyboard start to act funny after rebooting while using 125, so I have been running at 4.3 using a 100 baseclock and a 43 multi with no problems). Could I use a 107 bc while keeping the strap at 100 (using a multi of 43) for 4.6ghz? Or is it considered I good idea to stay away from custom base clocks?

Edit: See post below. (I am a goober)


----------



## Ramsey77

Ok, I figured it out. For whatever reason having my mouse plugged into my keyboard is a no-no when running a 125 baseclock. Weird huh? Oh well. I plugged my mouse into my motherboard directly and no more hiccups. Back to rocking a 4.625 on a 125 strap/bc. This chip is killer.









Edit: My best Vantage score to date. Finally broke 32K.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319999


----------



## oglommi

just finished building my sabretooth & 3820 now and started OCing. What is normal for these chips? Im currently running on 4.75Ghz @ 1.368vcore. Temp are 62celcius after 15 minutes of prime and everything seems stable.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> just finished building my sabretooth & 3820 now and started OCing. What is normal for these chips? Im currently running on 4.75Ghz @ 1.368vcore. Temp are 62celcius after 15 minutes of prime and everything seems stable.


That's the ball park my chip plays in. If it holds then nice OC


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ok, I figured it out. For whatever reason having my mouse plugged into my keyboard is a no-no when running a 125 baseclock. Weird huh? Oh well. I plugged my mouse into my motherboard directly and no more hiccups. Back to rocking a 4.625 on a 125 strap/bc. This chip is killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My best Vantage score to date. Finally broke 32K.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319999


Turn PhysX off cheater pants


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> That's the ball park my chip plays in. If it holds then nice OC


Upped the multiplier with same voltage so 4.875Ghz seems stable @1.368Vcore.

What is annoying is that my External HDD and DVD are set as primary station togheter with my SSD so it shows up as 5.9 on that windows scale. Anybody know how I fix that?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Upped the multiplier with same voltage so 4.875Ghz seems stable @1.368Vcore.
> What is annoying is that my External HDD and DVD are set as primary station togheter with my SSD so it shows up as 5.9 on that windows scale. Anybody know how I fix that?


By default windows benches the drive its installed to. And if you use the registry to move the default location for Program Files to another drive, Windows will bench that drive instead.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> By default windows benches the drive its installed to. And if you use the registry to move the default location for Program Files to another drive, Windows will bench that drive instead.


I installed windows when the SSD was in my Asus p5p55d deluxe motherboard and it scored a 7.9 then I just plugged it in my new build and it now shows up as 5.9 despite it is now connected to the sata6Gb/s slot. I've unplugged the Ext HDD and it did'nt help.

All windows files are installed on the SSD

For some reason I don't get that pirated windows version anymore when switching mobos. I used to but not anymore


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Turn PhysX off cheater pants


You broke my heart Fredo. I know it was you.....er, huh?.... anyway. I guess i have been doing it wrong this whole time! Ok, so I didn't break 32k







But still a respectable score no? I see having physx on off loads some of the chores to the gpu, in turn artificially boosting the CPU score, my question is why is it enabled by default? Shouldn't that be default off? I would think so anyways.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You broke my heart Fredo. I know it was you.....er, huh?.... anyway. I guess i have been doing it wrong this whole time! Ok, so I didn't break 32k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still a respectable score no? I see having physx on off loads some of the chores to the gpu, in turn artificially boosting the CPU score, my question is why is it enabled by default? Shouldn't that be default off? I would think so anyways.


Not bad. I got a 560ti 448 core card and hit a little higher than you
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3941711
I need to rerun it since my cpu oc is 4.75 now


----------



## Ramsey77

Those are beastly cards. What's your core set to? nevermind, i seen it in the link. Maybe I'll try 931 LOL


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You broke my heart Fredo. I know it was you.....er, huh?.... anyway. I guess i have been doing it wrong this whole time! Ok, so I didn't break 32k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still a respectable score no? I see having physx on off loads some of the chores to the gpu, in turn artificially boosting the CPU score, my question is why is it enabled by default? Shouldn't that be default off? I would think so anyways.


It inflates your CPU score. That's why we disable PPU. Also AMD cards don't support it.


----------



## pman1088

And so it begins.....





Voltage was a little high, but it was on auto. Going to work on that


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> And so it begins.....
> 
> 
> Voltage was a little high, but it was on auto. Going to work on that










That is a insane voltage for that clock. Definitely turn off that Auto junk


----------



## pman1088

Well, rather then do a bunch of messing around to bring the voltage down, I just brought the clocks up to match.....




I think I want to officially join the club now.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> Well, rather then do a bunch of messing around to bring the voltage down, I just brought the clocks up to match.....
> 
> 
> I think I want to officially join the club now.


Nice clock. I hope that voltage won't be your 24/7 though. That could do some damage long term


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Nice clock. I hope that voltage won't be your 24/7 though. That could do some damage long term


Yeah, honestly I was a little sad I had to go that high to be stable in IBT. Definitely won't be a normal for me. Honestly I like cool and quiet and there's not much this setup does not devour on stock settings.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I was a little sad I had to go that high to be stable in IBT. Definitely won't be a normal for me. Honestly I like cool and quiet and there's not much this setup does not devour on stock settings.


You could do like me and park it at 4.3GHz with all the power saving stuff enabled. I was even able to go stock volts with -Offset and be stable. I don't even hit 60c load anymore.

Offset only works with the default 100mhz strap. Anything over that and it quits working.


----------



## viperwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> You could do like me and park it at 4.3GHz with all the power saving stuff enabled. I was even able to go stock volts with -Offset and be stable. I don't even hit 60c load anymore.
> Offset only works with the default 100mhz strap. Anything over that and it quits working.


talking about 4.3
is this ok?
CPU 4.3
V 1.245
multiplier x43
bclk 100 ( i left this alone, so its still stock, alot of people are running at 125 x37 multi
i have no idea what i should disable or enable in the BIOS
but i was able to keep my ram 8 x4gbs @ 2133 w XMP/ mode set at 2
temps are good, they never went over 36c in game (BF3)
what should i change? i would like to get 4.5 and keep my ram @ 2133

thank you for reading this


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperwolf*
> 
> talking about 4.3
> is this ok?
> CPU 4.3
> V 1.245
> multiplier x43
> bclk 100 ( i left this alone, so its still stock, alot of people are running at 125 x37 multi
> i have no idea what i should disable or enable in the BIOS
> but i was able to keep my ram 8 x4gbs @ 2133 w XMP/ mode set at 2
> temps are good, they never went over 36c in game (BF3)
> what should i change? i would like to get 4.5 and keep my ram @ 2133
> thank you for reading this


Yea that should be fine. Not all chips will do it stock volts I'm sure but probably a great deal will. Mine is at 1.256v 4.3GHz and ram at rated 1866MHz 1.5v w/o a hiccup. You really don't have to adjust anything if its stable. Set your XMP for ram, decide what features you want on/off, save and exit.

Test abit with Prime to see if it crashes. If so notch up the volts a hair and test again.









If your board is a Tard like mine and automatically applies a high Vcore for this OC, I highly recommend you use Offset vs Manual voltage so the chip will idle with low Vcore. This works aslong as you don't go over the default 100MHz BCLK.


----------



## Blackout621

I have NO idea how RAM ties in with overclocking. Will my g.Skill Ripjaws X 8 gb (2 x 2) ddr3 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM hold be back when overclocking?

I'm just looking to get 4.3-4.5.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I have NO idea how RAM ties in with overclocking. Will my g.Skill Ripjaws X 8 gb (2 x 2) ddr3 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM hold be back when overclocking?
> I'm just looking to get 4.3-4.5.


4.3 is 100 strap so no. 4.5 is 125 strap so you will have to fiddle


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> 4.3 is 100 strap so no. 4.5 is 125 strap so you will have to fiddle


I'm a total n00b; how do I "boost" the strap?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I'm a total n00b; how do I "boost" the strap?


For 4.5GHz
CPU Strap in bios 100MHz to 125MHz. Then change the CPU multiplier in CPU config to 36.
36x125=4500MHz. Set ram to as close to rated speed you can and start your Vcore ~1.35v


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> CPU Strap in bios 100MHz to 125MHz. Then change the CPU multiplier in CPU config to 36.
> 36x125=4500MHz. Set ram to rated speed and start your Vcore ~1.35v


Alrighty, thank you!


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Turn PhysX off cheater pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You broke my heart Fredo. I know it was you.....er, huh?.... anyway. I guess i have been doing it wrong this whole time! Ok, so I didn't break 32k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still a respectable score no? I see having physx on off loads some of the chores to the gpu, in turn artificially boosting the CPU score, my question is why is it enabled by default? Shouldn't that be default off? I would think so anyways.
Click to expand...

Because you have an older version 1.0.2, the latest version 1.1.0 has ppu off by default.









*
edit:* so no one dares to try this intel's way?

(40x 95mhz) x1.25multi = 4.75ghz, ram at 2218mhz (but you need 2133mhz)


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Because you have an older version 1.0.2, the latest version 1.1.0 has ppu off by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> edit:* so no one dares to try this intel's way?
> (40x 95mhz) x1.25multi = 4.75ghz, ram at 2218mhz (but you need 2133mhz)


Good catch. Ahwell I still enjoy razzing people hehe


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I'm a total n00b; how do I "boost" the strap?


The rampage should work same as the sabertooth. I just went into the bios, set profile to xmp 2000 and strap to 125. You will need to go into advanced mode in the bios by clicking advanced mode. Set your ram speed using the xmp profile. Save and reboot. When it comes up you should be running 4.625. It should adjust the rest automatically.. You can trim it if you want but leaving it all on auto it works fine. If you want to run less you will need to turn the multiplier down from 37 to 36 but 4.625 doesn't seem to be an issue for anyone 24/7 with a decent cooler.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> The rampage should work same as the sabertooth. I just went into the bios, set profile to xmp 2000 and strap to 125. You will need to go into advanced mode in the bios by clicking advanced mode. Set your ram speed using the xmp profile. Save and reboot. When it comes up you should be running 4.625. *It should adjust the rest automatically.. You can trim it if you want but leaving it all on auto it works fine*. If you want to run less you will need to turn the multiplier down from 37 to 36 but 4.625 doesn't seem to be an issue for anyone 24/7 with a decent cooler.


Auto is Evil and I don't suggest it. For 4.3GHz my board applies 1.45v automatically when the chip will do it stock. Auto is to be Avoided at all cost IMO


----------



## Maximuscr31

Then something is wrong. On 4.625 it applies 1.38 to mine as well as several others in this thread


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Then something is wrong. On 4.625 it applies 1.38 to mine as well as several others in this thread


Nothing is wrong. You just can't trust Auto settings. And the RIVE over reacts more than alot of MB's when using Auto settings in the name of stability for quick and dirty OC's. It's a ROG board. Ive never had one that didn't work this way.


----------



## Lahey

What's the max temp that this CPU shouldn't go over? Also is the latest real temp (3.70) accurate? Since my temps seem to be around 25c idle which seems a bit low.


----------



## Maximuscr31

At stock idle with a h100 and noctura paste I idled around 22-25*. Once I bumped up the oc it went to 29*-32 at idle. I also need to clean some of case filters though.


----------



## darivo

Finally my stable OC



CPU: 4300Mhz (100x43)
RAM: 2133MHZ (11,11,11,36, 2t)

99.0000 Gflops (intelBurnTest)

Passed Prime95 (1344 and 1792 FFT)

Offset: -0.050
Vcore max: 1.248v
Core temp max: 56º
Vtt cpu: 1..125v
Vccsa: 1.140v
CPU PLL: 1.50v
VDram: 1.510v

3dMarks11
3DMark Score
P7157
Graphics Score
6680
Physics Score
11040
Combined Score
7223
GraphicsTest1
29.2 FPS
GraphicsTest2
30.37 FPS
GraphicsTest3
43.12 FPS
GraphicsTest4
21.12 FPS
PhysicsTest
35.05 FPS
CombinedTest
33.6 FPS

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3110583;jsessionid=d1wmi5d5fhse889df8cnnx7j

3dMarkVantage
3DMark Score
27165 3DMarks
Graphics Score
27127
CPU Score
27281
Jane Nash
82.45 FPS
New Calico
76.37 FPS
AI Test
3782 operations/s
Physics Test
35 operations/s

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4004280?key=wQbnF0IJE-FgTAsdkOkCZQ


----------



## pman1088

I think i've found my "daily driver" settings. I'm pretty happy with the CPU O/C, the under-volting, and the speed on my GTX580 also. This is all stable using [email protected] 24-7








The Temps are with my W/C setup on the lowest fan speed settings with only 2 fans pulling into the lower 240 and 3 fans pulling out of the upper 360. Other stock case fans are just running off the mobo headers.


----------



## robobzzoy

Just got mine put together yesterday. Using an ASRock extreme 4. Going from an E8500 to this, so OC'ing seems a little different (and easier!). Hopefully I got it right.

This is the first run of the burn test that completed. I think I'm around 1.35 or 1.38V, using 125 x 37. All other voltages are untouched. Speedstep and thermal thingy are off, but I'm not sure what else I should turn on/off.

It seems stable? I will just be gaming on this machine, so I'm not sure what "good enough" would be in terms of stability checks. This should be a good enough speed for me, and the temps maxed out around 80C with Prime95 Blend. My one concern is those two 9.x times in the burn test screenshot. Does that matter at all? Seems like I have plenty of headroom for more voltage, but I would like to see if this is fully stable first. Anyways, any tips would be appreciated, especially any other voltage settings I could adjust.


----------



## darivo

When i passed my first intel Burn Test, with 1.20 it was fine with 1024 mb, but cashed with 4000mb.

i think the minimun stability test need to be IntelBurnTest (or linx) with very high memory (around 4000)

Prime95 blend can run for 6 ot 7 hoursand then crash (need to be tested with FTT 1344 & 1792 for 25 minutes each)

and of course, 3dmark11 & vantaje to check LOAD +12v line from PSU

Pman1088 your values are very similar to me







. Rampage Formula IV is stable like a rock


----------



## FtW 420

Also need to set the thread count to 8, if HT is on & threads set to all, IBT will only stress at 50% load.


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Also need to set the thread count to 8, if HT is on & threads set to all, IBT will only stress at 50% load.


Hello FtW

i did the IBT test with all thread and 8 threat with no differences.
Every thread worked 100% in booth cases


----------



## FtW 420

I must have been using an older version or something, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## darivo

please, someone can tell me what is the power draw on 2600k+580 or/and 2500k+580??
I really like to compare with SB, because all people says that this new 3820 is a monster eating power, and its very hot

i did some test with my wattage controler

Idle: 124 watt
Prime95: 234 watt
IBT: 244 watt (more than prime95!!)
3d Mark vantage: 360 watt (i think it will be max load of entire system)
unigine: 349 watt (i think it was at stage 19)

This was tested in Watt, POWER FROM THE WALL (typical 220-2300vac)

vcore: 1.248v max
Speed: 4.300mhz HT ON (in idle speedstep down to 1.200 and 1.016 vCore)
Gtx580: 815mhz (without change vcore)
PSU: 900w GOLD
Max temp reached with prime and IBT in the hottest core: 55ºc


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> its very hot........the hottest core: 55ºc


55C maximum in IBT, and you believe the people that are saying it's hot? Yes, I agree that this chip is a bit power hungry, but hot is one thing it's not.

Edit: I think this thread will be of more use.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1039851/power-consumption-of-a-4-5ghz-sb-i5-i7


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> please, someone can tell me what is the power draw on 2600k+580 or/and 2500k+580??
> I really like to compare with SB, because all people says that this new 3820 is a monster eating power, and its very hot
> i did some test with my wattage controler
> Idle: 124 watt
> Prime95: 234 watt
> IBT: 244 watt (more than prime95!!)
> 3d Mark vantage: 360 watt (i think it will be max load of entire system)
> unigine: 349 watt (i think it was at stage 19)
> This was tested in Watt, POWER FROM THE WALL (typical 220-2300vac)
> vcore: 1.248v max
> Speed: 4.300mhz HT ON (in idle speedstep down to 1.200 and 1.016 vCore)
> Gtx580: 815mhz (without change vcore)
> PSU: 900w GOLD
> Max temp reached with prime and IBT in the hottest core: 55ºc


Remember a person may be smart but people are stupid


----------



## darivo

hello mates

i think the main difference in watt between 3820 & 2500k is HT ON

i found a link in HardForum with a guy who has a 2600k + 7970

Code:



Code:


7970 OC + 2600k OC - Power consumption + Temperatures
Today I bought a Power Meter so I could test my computer power consumption.
Cpu 2600k @4.5Ghz

Idle: 7970 stock 350/1375 = 155W peak
Idle: 7970 OC 400/1600 = 190W peak

Playing BF3 eyefinity 5760x1080 OC 1200/1600 = 430W peak
[B][SIZE=4]
CPU TEST: Prime 95 Torture test = 270W peak[/SIZE][/B]
CPU + GPU TEST: Furmark Burn In test + Prime95 Torture test at same time = 535W peak

Temperatures:
CPU = 42C peak
[B][SIZE=4]CPU core = 52C peak[/SIZE][/B]
MB = 26C peak
7970 = 84C peak

I did this test to find out if a 750W power supply would handle 2x7950 or 2x7970

Pc specs:
Intel I7 2600K @4.5Ghz/1.28v
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3
Sapphire HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 @1200/1600 running eyefinity 3 monitors 5760x1080
Corsair 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz Vengeance LP Memory Kit CL9 1.5V
Corsair 120GB Force 3 SSD 2.5" SATA-III
Western Digital 1TB SATA-III Caviar Blue - 7200RPM 32MB Cache
Western Digital 500GB SATA-II Caviar Blue - 7200RPM 16MB Cache
Corsair Air Series A70 - Dual Fan
OCZ ZS Series 750W 80+ Bronze PSU
Pioneer BDR-206DBK 12x BD-RE
Corsair Carbide 500R Black Case (with 5x 120mm fans + 1x 200mm fan)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1674095

i don't know what would be the difference in Watt about GTX580 & 7970, but in Prime95 i assume both graphic card are in idle state and their power consumption is very similar.


----------



## Mailo34

Ive just updated to the newest bios and I had to increase cpu voltage to 1.420 from 1.40 for keeping my pc stable in intel burn test.
Anyone the same exp?
It is for 4,75Ghz = 1.420 Is it still 100% safe?


----------



## darivo

i think it would be safe if you have your temps in range.(i dont hear nothing about degradation in this chip until now)
but personally i will be up to 1.35 or 1.4v......

but it's very strange with your new bios needs more Vcore. can you back to the older bios and check???


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> Ive just updated to the newest bios and I had to increase cpu voltage to 1.420 from 1.40 for keeping my pc stable in intel burn test.
> Anyone the same exp?
> It is for 4,75Ghz = 1.420 Is it still 100% safe?


That is a lot of power. Maybe my chip is excellent but it is rockstable at [email protected] RAM is 1.65Volts so maybe higher RAM voltage will give you lower Vcore?


----------



## Mailo34

well I dont know what "RAM" item do you exactly mean, but I turned on EPU power saving on and changed VTTCPU voltage from 1.100 to 1.150 and now
its working for 4,75Ghz at 1.375V. So its progress!

//Well not, now Im testing intelBurn test couple hours after and it works for 1.395... Strange. MAybe depends how my cpu was sleeping..


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Hey guys, I'm having a bit of difficulty with stability past around 17 hours (the screen shot failed after around 5 hours, but with some changes I've had it to 17). Currently my settings are BCLK 100 and multiplier of 44. DDR3 is at the 2133 XMP 2 profile. My VCORE is at an offset of -0.010 and my VCCSA is at an offset of +0.010. CPU LLC @ Medium with a current capacity of 110%. VCCSA LLC @ Regular with a current capacity of 110%. I've also set my duty control and my power phase control to "Extreme".

Right now I'm benching with a VCORE of -0.005 and a VCCSA that's been manually set to 1.1 to see where that takes me, but I'm starting to get frustrated with this over clock, as it's kinda hard to pin down with it taking so long to fail. Any help would be appreciated.

BTW: Cooler = H100
Board = Sabertooth X79
RAM = GSKill PC3 17000


----------



## estebanrey

Sneaky can I ask why you need stability at 100% load for over 17 hours? In what scenario other than running P95 would you be putting your PC under that much stress for that long?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estebanrey*
> 
> Sneaky can I ask why you need stability at 100% load for over 17 hours? In what scenario other than running P95 would you be putting your PC under that much stress for that long?


I've asked myself the same question to tell you the truth, but I'm just looking for 100% stability. I thought I had it, after 8 hours of prime after the initial OC, but then Civ 5 crashed after 5 or 6 hours on me one night, so I started testing more aggressively. 24hours is what I've decided I should be able to do without failing a worker.


----------



## estebanrey

I find what constitutes 'stability' is different depending on who you ask. To some people, it's not stable unless it can run for week straight on P95 but in my opinion your PC is stable when you run it for what you want to use it for for any length of time (which is never 100% constant load in reality).

The other thing with super long benchmarking is the chances of a non-OCing crash giving false positives with the only way to test it is to re-run another 17 hour test. I've used 1000s of PC over the years, the vast majority of which aren't overclocked yet have had loads crash, lock up or freeze on me but not all crashes are due to overstressed or heated CPU.

Let us know if you manage that elusive 24hr benchmark though mate.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've asked myself the same question to tell you the truth, but I'm just looking for 100% stability. I thought I had it, after 8 hours of prime after the initial OC, but then Civ 5 crashed after 5 or 6 hours on me one night, so I started testing more aggressively. 24hours is what I've decided I should be able to do without failing a worker.


You beat me to it Esteban...I was going to say pretty much the same thing. If you ran Prime stable for almost an entire day then there's no way a game caused your crash. This is just my opinion but I'm pretty sure it wasn't a CPU voltage or heat related crash. It would be more likely caused by the GPU or PSU in my opinion, your OC is probably just fine. Really tough to tell though.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Aren't the requirements for getting into the stable club 24 hours?


----------



## estebanrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Aren't the requirements for getting into the stable club 24 hours?


You mean not play Battlefield 3 for a whole day, screw that


----------



## Distantscream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of difficulty with stability past around 17 hours (the screen shot failed after around 5 hours, but with some changes I've had it to 17). Currently my settings are BCLK 100 and multiplier of 44. DDR3 is at the 2133 XMP 2 profile. My VCORE is at an offset of -0.010 and my VCCSA is at an offset of +0.010. CPU LLC @ Medium with a current capacity of 110%. VCCSA LLC @ Regular with a current capacity of 110%. I've also set my duty control and my power phase control to "Extreme".
> Right now I'm benching with a VCORE of -0.005 and a VCCSA that's been manually set to 1.1 to see where that takes me, but I'm starting to get frustrated with this over clock, as it's kinda hard to pin down with it taking so long to fail. Any help would be appreciated.
> BTW: Cooler = H100
> Board = Sabertooth X79
> RAM = GSKill PC3 17000


you want to get 24hrs of stable stress testing at 4.3ghz? what a waste of time, shoot for 4.5+ at least if your going to waste that much time and CPU degredation, you could probly get a i3 2300k to go 4.3ghz lol ......just my opinion though


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> you want to get 24hrs of stable stress testing at 4.3ghz? what a waste of time, shoot for 4.5+ at least *if your going to waste that much time and CPU degredation*, you could probly get a i3 2300k to go 4.3ghz lol ......just my opinion though


Please elaborate


----------



## Distantscream

well its called "stress testing" right? so sitting there repeatedly trying to get 24hrs stable is going to degrade your cpu at a increased rate, same as if you sat there playing BF3 for 24hrs staright, or video encoded 24/7, folding at home etc. except these thing may or may not 100% your cpu, stress testing does. right?

sitting in your car with the peddle to the mat in neutral is gonna pop your engine alot quicker than if you just driving the **** out of it


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> well its called "stress testing" right? so sitting there repeatedly trying to get 24hrs stable is going to degrade your cpu at a increased rate, same as if you sat there playing BF3 for 24hrs staright, or video encoded 24/7, folding at home etc. except these thing may or may not 100% your cpu, stress testing does. right?


For a OC like 4.3GHz nah not really. You won't degrade unless your pumping in alot of voltage and are running hot. 4.3GHz can probably be achieved on 95% of these chips with stock volts.


----------



## Distantscream

ok you win, but still 4.3ghz? boooerns grow a pair lol


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> ok you win, but still 4.3ghz? boooerns grow a pair lol


I know your not talkin to me







Ive had this sucker to 4.7GHz. I have no need for all that extra heat voltage for 24/7


----------



## Distantscream

Mines sitting at [email protected] for 24/7 clocks for like 2 months now(check earlier posts) but no i was egging on that other guy to go higher lol


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> Mines sitting at [email protected] for 24/7 clocks for like 2 months now(check earlier posts) but no i was egging on that other guy to go higher lol


Ahh, ok then









My rig spends alot of time idle and I like SVID (Offset) to work. No point in me pumping 1.38v through it when its in lazy mode


----------



## estebanrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> well its called "stress testing" right? so sitting there repeatedly trying to get 24hrs stable is going to degrade your cpu at a increased rate, same as if you sat there playing BF3 for 24hrs staright, or video encoded 24/7, folding at home etc. except these thing may or may not 100% your cpu, stress testing does. right?
> sitting in your car with the peddle to the mat in neutral is gonna pop your engine alot quicker than if you just driving the **** out of it


ARRRRgggghhh, I can't stand PC/Car analogies it's the geeks version of apples and oranges. The problem with your analogy is flooring your car for a prolonged period will actually blow your engine and probably damage other parts. If your CPU degrades (which by the way takes 1000s of hours before most people would even notice even on a reasonable overclock) it simply requires slightly more voltage but otherwise runs the same.

The LGA 2011 platform hasn't been about long enough to determine how much the CPUs degrade through overclocking but his OC is easily achievable on less than 1.4v which is the maximum Intel recommend. Unless he's expected to keep his CPU for 10 years I don't think you need to worry to much about degradation let alone from a few stress tests (albeit long ones). See this graph...

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/2008/e8500-overclocking/Degradation.png

The middle line is the CPU at max voltage (with no other overclocking) running at full load. And it takes 3 years of 100% continuous load on the CPU to raise the VID a mere 0.025 (from 1.125 to 1.15) to achieve the same performance. Even if you use your PC for 12 hours a day that gives you 6 years (roughly obviously resting the CPU every day will lessen degradation even further).

So really, how much 'damage' is a 24hr stress testing doing to moderately clocked CPU?

P.S. If you play BF3 for 24 hrs straight you've got bigger issues to deal with than CPU degradation


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> ok you win, but still 4.3ghz? boooerns grow a pair lol


I guess, I am a huge ***** for being happy with an overclock that's only 20% on an offset in the -. The only reason to OC is for epeen right? I should probably know my 3dmark vantage score off the top of my head too right?

It's not about the numbers game to me. I want a rock solid stable computer at stock temps on less than stock voltage. Those are the goals I outlined for this rig when I spec'd it. I did the numbers game on my Barton-M, which died after 2 years at 1.38v. As for your comment about running the PC at 100% degrading it, you're full of ****, the voltage running across the chip is negligible as is the heat, it's not much more wear and tear than surfing the net (it is some, but not the way your comment would imply).

I suppose thank you for the "help", perhaps I'll come back when I'm looking to do 5ghz.


----------



## estebanrey

I'm with you Sneaky, I'm only trying to get a big score because it's my new toy and I wanna see what's it's capable of. At this moment in time I'm running at 4.6GHz (200MHz slower than I reported earlier) just because I'm only browsing tinternet. The great thing about modern MoBos is you can save numerous OCing profiles at choose on boot what speed you want.

When I get bored, I'll probably settle for the 4.4GHz mark tbh.


----------



## Ramsey77

Heck, I don't even run prime for more than 2 hours at a time anymore. If it's stable for a two hour burn at 100% usage, I move on to gaming since it's the most taxing thing I do with my rig. If I have problems with crashing in game, I up the voltage a hair. Been working for me so far.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Heck, I don't even run prime for more than 2 hours at a time anymore. If it's stable for a two hour burn at 100% usage, I move on to gaming since it's the most taxing thing I do with my rig. If I have problems with crashing in game, I up the voltage a hair. Been working for me so far.


That's my typical M.O. except I go 8 hours, but it crashed in Civ after 5 hours of play, and I didn't want it happening again. I'm pretty sure it's an eyefinity bug though.

I'm still curious as to why I'm not able to go a full 24 hours. I think I'm going to start a prime on stock tonight (it failed a worker while I was at work 7hrs in) and see if it's crashing.

As for my low clock speed, it's the same reason as Captain, I found that the offset wasn't scaling at a bclk higher than 100 and I'm pretty sure the strap is tied to the bclk on my board.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> As for my low clock speed, it's the same reason as Captain, I found that the offset wasn't scaling at a bclk higher than 100 and I'm pretty sure the strap is tied to the bclk on my board.


Yea Offset don't work with anything over 100MHz. My board won't even post if I set a offset using a strap over 100MHz BCLK. I read someplace that SB-E chips don't send SVID commands over 100MHz strap.


----------



## Distantscream

What offset are you guys talking about? What mobo are you using that wont post with a 125 bclk? I thought i read that ur using a sabertooth, if so im using a sabertooth and a 125 bclk so im curious.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> What offset are you guys talking about? What mobo are you using that wont post with a 125 bclk? I thought i read that ur using a sabertooth, if so im using a sabertooth and a 125 bclk so im curious.


Board is in my Sig. (RIVE) And I didn't say the board won't boot with 125 it just won't boot with 125 and Offset voltage enabled. Only Manual or Auto volts work when the strap is over 100


----------



## Oyclo

Ok after about 2 weeks stable at 4.625 I started getting BSD's all over the place, including running off CD so I assumed it had to be hardware.

I used memtest86+ and as of now its detected 1952 errors







(and its not even done... 1967...)

This is the memory I used...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231497

I was using 125 blk, 37 multiplier, and 1.38v.

I never touched the memory settings.

So did my OC fry my memory, is it something else? I'm pretty new and clueless at identifying these issues.


----------



## Distantscream

Sounds like u may have fryed your ram, if you left all your memory setting in auto it may have bumped up your memory voltage/mhz fiddled with your timing. Manually select your ram settings, your timing should be 9-9-9-24 voltage 1.5 and select a speed thats close to or under the stock ram frequency (1600mhz) i have same ram as you and im running it at 1666


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> i have same ram as you and im running it at 1666


Same here, except I didn't enter it manually, just used the xmp profile and picked 1666 for use with the 125 strap. But yeah, it sounds like a stick might have bit the dust. Try running them one at a time to find the bad one. Hopefully its one or two and not all. Good luck.


----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Same here, except I didn't enter it manually, just used the xmp profile and picked 1666 for use with the 125 strap. But yeah, it sounds like a stick might have bit the dust. Try running them one at a time to find the bad one. Hopefully its one or two and not all. Good luck.


Can you run a single stick with quad channel ram? (4352 errors btw)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> Can you run a single stick with quad channel ram?


Yup. Try doing a search for ram testing. I'm sure there is a tutorial running around here somewhere.


----------



## Distantscream

lol "quad channel" the manufacturers call it that because they give you enough to populate 4 dimm slots, anyway yes you can just pop a stick in any slot and run it then run memtest, no errors= add another run memtest and do this until you find you get errors. If the first one has errors replace with another stick....anyway process of elimination, hope u didnt fry them all good luck


----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distantscream*
> 
> lol "quad channel" the manufacturers call it that because they give you enough to populate 4 dimm slots, anyway yes you can just pop a stick in any slot and run it then run memtest, no errors= add another run memtest and do this until you find you get errors. If the first one has errors replace with another stick....anyway process of elimination, hope u didnt fry them all good luck


Times like this make me regret the Noctura cooler


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> Times like this make me regret the Noctura cooler


Oh Yuck. What a pain! Have you checked that the sticks are all seated properly yet? With any luck you'll find one that needs a little push back in its slot.


----------



## Distantscream

Hey ramsey, what temps are you getting under load at 4.6 with that heatsink?


----------



## Ramsey77

Hottest core I have seen is 65c while running IBT. I am using a push/pull setup on my Hyper though, so that helps. There are screenshots in one of my albums in my profile if you wanna see them. Love my little cooler.

Edit: My rig is in the basement with ambients around 20c.


----------



## archangelabove

Hey guys,

Just got my 3820 this week, and I finally have some time to get into OCing this thing.

Cept I have no idea what all this stuff means anymore. Why can't it just be FSB and multis?!

I have an X79 board with UEFI.

I'm looking at the OC interface, and here's what I see

CPU Clock - Auto (Choices are 100MHz, 125, 166, 250)
Host Clock (1/10 MHz)
Fix Ratio Override (Multiplier?)

I can't really get any good basic info anywhere. I feel like kind of a tard cause I can't figure this out. Last time I overclocked was when it was just changing FSB and vcore.

Now there's all kinds of variables.

Where to begin?!


----------



## Maximuscr31

125 with 1.35 voltage to start. Most take 1.36-1.38 to be stable. Use xmp to do your ram if you want.


----------



## archangelabove

So put the CPU clock to 125, leave everything else alone, and set vcore to 1.36ish?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archangelabove*
> 
> So put the CPU clock to 125, leave everything else alone, and set vcore to 1.36ish?


Strap at 125, multi at 37, vcore around 1.35-1.38, memory at xmp profile. Leave the rest in auto. All of this for a 4.625Ghz.


----------



## xywdx

Hi everyone,

I am a fairly new enthusiast just beginning to OC on my 3820, I have read most of the posts in this thread, but still have a few unsolved problems that I need help on.

Currently running 125 * 37 (Should be 125 * 36, but my MOBO always add 1 more multiplier) @1.332 Vcore, during IBT, my core temp often fluctuate as much as 10 degrees, going anywhere between 49-59 degrees on the hottest core, same thing happens to my GFlop, going between 91-103.
What really worries me is this is not a gradual fluctuation, one second the core reads 50 the next it's 58. Same thing for IBT, 3-4 100 runs, then all of a sudden something in the low 90s.

IBT says my system is stable, but I'm skeptical looking at the results, please help me.


----------



## Maximuscr31

What cooler, case and tim are you using?


----------



## xywdx

H100 and Antec 900, I modded the side panel for the cooler.
Just ran IBT twice again, same thing is happening to temp, first run failed, second one is a little more consistent here:


----------



## estebanrey

Here's my settings on my Asus Sabertooth which gives me a stable (IBT at Max x 10) 4.8GHz. People will flame me for my voltage but I don't get the obsession with getting the lowest voltage possible (unless you work for Greenpeace or care that your CPU might die in 15 years instead of 15.5 years)...



*Obviously the RAM settings are for my kit, you may need to change these for yours!*


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xywdx*
> 
> H100 and Antec 900, I modded the side panel for the cooler.
> Just ran IBT twice again, same thing is happening to temp, first run failed, second one is a little more consistent here:


You need to turn off your C-states and intel speedstep if it's on. They are downclocking your multi as displayed in your CPU-Z SS (x12). Also, there are two places in the bios to enter the multi. There's a max turbo area and a non turbo multi, they are probably offset from each other by one digit which is causing your unexpected multi. Take a gander at the Sandy-E OC guide thread to read up a bit more on this.


----------



## bacchux79

just got my new cougar vortex pwms on my kuhler, cppl zalmans on top of my 500r case..

temps are awesome!!

sabertooth x79, kingston 1600, mushkin chronos ssd


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estebanrey*
> 
> Here's my settings on my Asus Sabertooth which gives me a stable (IBT at Max x 10) 4.8GHz. People will flame me for my voltage but I don't get the obsession with getting the lowest voltage possible (unless you work for Greenpeace or care that your CPU might die in 15 years instead of 15.5 years)...
> 
> *Obviously the RAM settings are for my kit, you may need to change these for yours!*


Heya Man - I hear what you're saying on the VCore but holy smokes bro.........







1.44v at 4.8Ghz?? I know you'd be stable with far lower than that. I've settled on 4.75Ghz for every day use and I'm already down to 1.355v stable as a rock. Not knockin it, it's your rig homie, but daaannnngggg.....just say.









edit....I keep posting the wrong vcore


----------



## pman1088

I'm about a week straight 4.3 Ghz at 1.232 Vcore. Done folding and gaming, never a hiccup.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/370#post_16917502

CPU-z says 1.24. 1.232 is what the Asus AI Suite says.


----------



## Blackout621

Does 4.6 Ghz on a 212+ seem realistic?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Does 4.6 Ghz on a 212+ seem realistic?


I have the Evo model with push/pull. It works great, AND it clears both sets of RAM.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

I'm completely new to OC'ing and all I did was increase the Multiplier of my i7-3820 to 43x (using the ASUS Windows software) and it failed the Prime95 torture test in just 1 hour and 10 minutes:


(mirror: http://i.imgur.com/zZaTH.png)

Everything in the BIOS is running in the *default* settings EXCEPT that I've enabled XMP profile on my RAM so it would run at its intended clock speed of 1600.

Specs:

Processor: *Intel Core i7-3820*
Motherboard: *Asus P9X79 Deluxe*
Case: *Cooler Master HAF-X*
Fan: *Noctua NH-D14 SE2011*
RAM: *G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3 1600 16GB 4x4GB CL7* (Model #: F3-12800CL7Q-16GBZM)
HD: *Samsung 830 SSD 512 GB* (Model #: MZ-7PC512D/EU)
PSU: *Seasonic Platinum 860W* (Model #: SS-860XP Active PFC F3)
Graphics: *PowerColor HD 7950 PCS+ 3 GB* (Model #: AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP)

Am I doing something wrong or is my CPU stuffed? Any other insight?

Many thanks!


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> I'm completely new to OC'ing and all I did was increase the Multiplier of my i7-3820 to 43x (using the ASUS Windows software) and it failed the Prime95 torture test in just 1 hour and 10 minutes:
> 
> (mirror: http://i.imgur.com/zZaTH.png)
> Everything in the BIOS is running in the *default* settings EXCEPT that I've enabled XMP profile on my RAM so it would run at its intended clock speed of 1600.
> Specs:
> Processor: *Intel Core i7-3820*
> Motherboard: *Asus P9X79 Deluxe*
> Case: *Cooler Master HAF-X*
> Fan: *Noctua NH-D14 SE2011*
> RAM: *G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3 1600 16GB 4x4GB CL7* (Model #: F3-12800CL7Q-16GBZM)
> HD: *Samsung 830 SSD 512 GB* (Model #: MZ-7PC512D/EU)
> PSU: *Seasonic Platinum 860W* (Model #: SS-860XP Active PFC F3)
> Graphics: *PowerColor HD 7950 PCS+ 3 GB* (Model #: AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP)
> Am I doing something wrong or is my CPU stuffed? Any other insight?
> Many thanks!


What you are doing wrong is not using the bios. OC software sucks sofa king much


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is my CPU stuffed? Any other insight?
> Many thanks!


Ditch the OC software, go to bios, set multi to 43, set vcore to manual and try starting around 1.25-1.30 volts. Always OC in bios.


----------



## Maximuscr31

You can go higher with less stability issues normally by just going to 1.25x37 mulitplier instead of 1.00x43


----------



## Shepardg

Howdy folks, new to the forums but i was wondering what sort of over clock i should consider safe, and what the best way of achieving it would be.

3820k
Asrock extreme4-m mATX mobo
16gig corsair lopro ram (1600)
and an corsair H70 closed system water cooler

I've got it currently bumped to 4.56ghz with a BLCK of 120 and a ratio of 38

my Vcore voltage is sitting around 1.42-1.38

I'm wondering if this is decent? or should i tone it down, or go higher?

also what's the best way to test the reliablity/stability of any overclocks that i preform?

thanks in advance guys ^^


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> You can go higher with less stability issues normally by just going to 1.25x37 mulitplier instead of 1.00x43


This failed even worse. I uninstalled the ASUS AI Suite. I went to the BIOS and pressed F5 to load the "Optimized Defaults". I then:

1) changed the "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "X.M.P."
2) changed the CPU Strap to "125 MHz".
3) changed the Memory Frequency to "DDR3-1666Mhz"
4) changed the Multiplier to "37"
5) I left the "CPU VCORE Voltage" in the default "Offset Mode + Auto"

Screenshot of settings:

1) http://i.imgur.com/VFBIn.jpg
2) http://i.imgur.com/K6212.jpg

I saved the settings and restarted, but it failed when restarting. The ASUS splash screen did not show, the screen stayed blank, and the Q-Code on the P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard was stuck on "69". I had to hold the power button to turn the PC off, and when I switched it on again, I got the "American Megatrends" screen saying "Overclocking failed!".

I then tried switching the "CPU VCORE Voltage" to "Manual Mode" and setting the voltage to 1.4V, but it also failed in the exact same manner.

What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shepardg*
> 
> I'm wondering if this is decent? or should i tone it down, or go higher?
> also what's the best way to test the reliablity/stability of any overclocks that i preform?
> thanks in advance guys ^^


You need to go back to the beginning of this thread and read. I don't mean to sound like an a__, but you have 45 pages of good information that deals with every question you just posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> 5) I left the "CPU VCORE Voltage" in the default "Offset Mode + Auto"


Manually set vcore yourself, don't rely on the board to set it for you. Start around 1.3 and work up or down by .01 to find a stable starting point. I use 1.25v for 4.3 and 1.32v for 4.625. So if i were you, I would start with 1.35v. If it boots, run Prime 95 for a bit (an hour or so) and if it passes, try turning down Vcore to 1.33v and do the same test over again. What I like to do is test it until I find the lowest possible stable voltage (less heat). I only run P95 for an hour or so, then move on to gaming. If it blue screens while gaming I turn the vcore up a hair, and repeat the process over again.


----------



## Shepardg

well i read the 1st 3-4 pages, and 4.5 seemed reasonable, but they didn't seem to be watercooled /shrug

and based on those pages, yeah i ran a 10 minute prime 95 burn test (i know not 24hrs, but maybe after i hit cap in tera ^^) and CPU temps went up to around 79degrees C

No error's on any cores so i guess that's good? yeah overclocking noob here, i shant deny it.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shepardg*
> 
> Howdy folks, new to the forums but i was wondering what sort of over clock i should consider safe, and what the best way of achieving it would be.
> 3820k
> Asrock extreme4-m mATX mobo
> 16gig corsair lopro ram (1600)
> and an corsair H70 closed system water cooler
> I've got it currently bumped to 4.56ghz with a BLCK of 120 and a ratio of 38
> my Vcore voltage is sitting around 1.42-1.38
> I'm wondering if this is decent? or should i tone it down, or go higher?
> also what's the best way to test the reliablity/stability of any overclocks that i preform?
> thanks in advance guys ^^


Your post needs to be in a new thread, then you'd get more help/ replies.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shepardg*
> 
> well i read the 1st 3-4 pages, and 4.5 seemed reasonable, but they didn't seem to be watercooled /shrug
> and based on those pages, yeah i ran a 10 minute prime 95 burn test (i know not 24hrs, but maybe after i hit cap in tera ^^) and CPU temps went up to around 79degrees C
> No error's on any cores so i guess that's good? yeah overclocking noob here, i shant deny it.


Somewhere back there "custom" straps were said to be stayed away from (if your board has it as an option, disregard this). Generally we are using either a stock 100 BC strap, or moving to 125 (as it is a default choice for most boards). If you wanted to stay with 4.5Ghz just use 125 strap and a 36 multi. In my opinion, your vcore needs to be fine tuned. You should be able to get stable at a much lower Vcore, which would bring your temps down considerably. For instance, I use 1.32v for 4.625Ghz (125x37).









Edit: Finally ran IBT (This has nothing to do with quote above):


----------



## Shepardg

Awesome ^^ thanks for the tip, that's my project for tommorow evening. I reset it back to stock for the evening, but i'm gonna try and get the Vcore down to more reasonable levels. I also think i might have made a rookie mistake when assembly my build

In the process of mountain the CPU block/pump, I used the stock thermal paste, AND a couple of dabs of arctic silver. is it possible that too much thermal paste could be impeding my heat transfer? this is honestly my 1st build with a watercooler, (even though the h70 is relatively simialr to, installation wise, as an aftermarket CPU cooler) so i wasn't sure. :/

I think a stable 4.6 at 1.32v would be a great OC to run at personally. what sort of temps should i be looking at for idle? and for prime95 running?

and again thanks, i realize this is probably not in the right thread.


----------



## Ramsey77

Nope, you are in the correct thread, as it is just a collection of people oc'ing the 3820. There are a bunch of Thermal Paste tutorials on YouTube, so you can actually SEE what is going on instead of pictures. It helped me out big time. (Got it down to a science now







). The thing I'm _not_ sure of is mixing the TIM. I would just stick with one kind at a time. I use about a pea size dab right in the middle of the die and let the cooler base smash it out. Some people with lift it up to look, but i just let it be. Your temps _should_ be around 65 or so at full tilt. (I am guessing here, as I have no experience with the H70).

This is my cooler in a basement with ambients ~20c .....The hottest core hit 63.



Intel Burn Test (referred to as IBT) is another free program that hits hard. My temps were a bit warmer with it, but not bad at all. I post a pic of this ^^^^^ up there aways.
I think your H70 should be comparable, if not a bit better, depending on your ambient temp. Hope this helps shed some light for ya.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shepardg*
> 
> Awesome ^^ thanks for the tip, that's my project for tommorow evening. I reset it back to stock for the evening, but i'm gonna try and get the Vcore down to more reasonable levels. I also think i might have made a rookie mistake when assembly my build
> In the process of mountain the CPU block/pump, I used the stock thermal paste, AND a couple of dabs of arctic silver. is it possible that too much thermal paste could be impeding my heat transfer? this is honestly my 1st build with a watercooler, (even though the h70 is relatively simialr to, installation wise, as an aftermarket CPU cooler) so i wasn't sure. :/
> I think a stable 4.6 at 1.32v would be a great OC to run at personally. what sort of temps should i be looking at for idle? and for prime95 running?
> and again thanks, i realize this is probably not in the right thread.


clean all the old time off both the cooler and cpu. Then apply a peasize amount of artic silver. You can have too much tim. Tim is meant to fill in the imperfections and help the heat transfer across those. If there is too much it won't transfer.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> This failed even worse. I uninstalled the ASUS AI Suite. I went to the BIOS and pressed F5 to load the "Optimized Defaults". I then:
> 
> 1) changed the "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "X.M.P."
> 2) changed the CPU Strap to "125 MHz".
> 3) changed the Memory Frequency to "DDR3-1666Mhz"
> 4) changed the Multiplier to "37"
> 5) I left the "CPU VCORE Voltage" in the default "Offset Mode + Auto"
> 
> Screenshot of settings:
> 
> 1) http://i.imgur.com/VFBIn.jpg
> 2) http://i.imgur.com/K6212.jpg
> 
> I saved the settings and restarted, but it failed when restarting. The ASUS splash screen did not show, the screen stayed blank, and the Q-Code on the P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard was stuck on "69". I had to hold the power button to turn the PC off, and when I switched it on again, I got the "American Megatrends" screen saying "Overclocking failed!".
> 
> *I then tried switching the "CPU VCORE Voltage" to "Manual Mode" and setting the voltage to 1.4V, but it also failed in the exact same manner.
> *
> What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Manually set vcore yourself, don't rely on the board to set it for you. Start around 1.3 and work up or down by .01 to find a stable starting point. I use 1.25v for 4.3 and 1.32v for 4.625. So if i were you, I would start with 1.35v. If it boots, run Prime 95 for a bit (an hour or so) and if it passes, try turning down Vcore to 1.33v and do the same test over again. What I like to do is test it until I find the lowest possible stable voltage (less heat). I only run P95 for an hour or so, then move on to gaming. If it blue screens while gaming I turn the vcore up a hair, and repeat the process over again.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but if it failed to boot with a manually-set Core Voltage of 1.4v, then how will it work with *less* voltage at 1.35v?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Thanks, but if it failed to boot with a manually-set Core Voltage of 1.4v, then how will it work with *less* voltage at 1.35v?


Sorry man, I missed that sentence. Some chips/boards don't like to run at anything other than a 100 baseclock. I would see if you can get 4.3Ghz stable first. (100x43). It may be your RAM that doesn't like running with a 125 BC too, so you could try to loosen the timings or add a bit of voltage to it. Good luck.









Edit: It would help a lot if you would go in and fill out your system specs in your sig, so people know what you're working with.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Thanks, but if it failed to boot with a manually-set Core Voltage of 1.4v, then how will it work with *less* voltage at 1.35v?


I think your memory settings are the culprit.

Here's what I'd try:

Option #1. Don't use XMP. Set it to Manual and manually enter your memory timings and frequency. Looking at your XMP profile, you can probably do 2000MHz at 9-9-9-24 (conservative estimate) at 1.55v (mem voltage).

Option #2. If you want to use XMP, you might want to bump your mem voltage a little above 1.5v to see if that works.

I never use XMP settings since it often prevents OCing even a tad above the rated frequencies, which is what you have with 125 BCLK.

For 125X37, you shouldn't need more than 1.4 vcore.


----------



## Oyclo

Ok so help me not fry my ram THIS time...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231497

Is the ram. If I set the BLK to 125 and the CPU to 37 multiplier the ram runs at 1666. When I checked the timings on the board itself (asus rampage IV) they were 11 11 11 11 28.

Last time using the same type of memory, something fried


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> Ok so help me not fry my ram THIS time...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231497
> Is the ram. If I set the BLK to 125 and the CPU to 37 multiplier the ram runs at 1666. When I checked the timings on the board itself (asus rampage IV) they were 11 11 11 11 28.
> Last time using the same type of memory, something fried


I'm running at 105x43 for 4.5 myself, and in order to run my 11-11-11-30-2t ram at the XMP profile speed I had to loosen the timings a bit. I'm running at 12-12-12-32-2T (I probably don't need to loosen them that much, but it's working and I haven't had time to bring them in yet). I also bumped my voltage to 1.65v, as the ram is rated at 1.6v and GSkill was saying in their support with other people to bump the voltage to 1.65v if they're having issues getting up to speed.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Somewhere back there "custom" straps were said to be stayed away from (if your board has it as an option, disregard this). Generally we are using either a stock 100 BC strap, or moving to 125 (as it is a default choice for most boards). If you wanted to stay with 4.5Ghz just use 125 strap and a 36 multi. In my opinion, your vcore needs to be fine tuned. You should be able to get stable at a much lower Vcore, which would bring your temps down considerably. For instance, I use 1.32v for 4.625Ghz (125x37).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Finally ran IBT (This has nothing to do with quote above):


I ran IBT on when OCed to 5GHz and I only got 66Gflops, how do you get a 100 on lower speeds?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I ran IBT on when OCed to 5GHz and I only got 66Gflops, how do you get a 100 on lower speeds?


Make sure you have SP1 installed and are using the latest version of IBT or linx.


----------



## oglommi

Were do I check for SP1? I have win7 ultimate but can't se any signs of sp1


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Were do I check for SP1? I have win7 ultimate but can't se any signs of sp1


I hit the Windows key and the pause button (also can be done by right clicking my computer and clicking properties) then check under windows version. Otherwise you can run the systeminfo command on non-home edition versions of windows and it will tell you.


----------



## oglommi

thanks i don't have it


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I ran IBT on when OCed to 5GHz and I only got 66Gflops, how do you get a 100 on lower speeds?


Really? I get 107-113 at 4.625


----------



## oglommi

installed SP1 and it the results got better. Got 1 drop but alright results


----------



## Ramsey77

^^^^^^^^^^^
Much Better.


----------



## PromasterI73820

Hi all,

Come join the group ...

I am using the following system:

I73820
Asus Rampage Formula IV
Gskill-F3-14900CL9Q 16GBZL

I made my first attempt at overclocking the cpu and:



Well the question is, why iam getting only 57gflops?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> installed SP1 and it the results got better. Got 1 drop but alright results


Much better. You'll also get higher results if you use a bigger number set (something higher than standard) and/or disable hyper threading.


----------



## PromasterI73820

Ok, will try to post some pics of my bios settings, and iam asking for any help in trying to see what iam doing wrong, or where can i improve this settings.

Starting from here,iam trying to take the cpu to 4500-4600.

Its a learning process, and i dont want to burn anything, its a great machine and want to have some good time with it.

Ok, lets see then:











Any advice is welcome!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maximuscr31

1.25x37 gives you a easy 4.625 at normally 1.35-1.38 voltage


----------



## PromasterI73820

Yes, I have seen it in most cases.

My question, with these settings I'm just getting 57Gflops, why?

And if any of these settings are wrong!?


----------



## oglommi

get sp1 for win 7


----------



## PromasterI73820

SP1 nice tip...

And about the settings, any insight!?


----------



## oglommi

lol I myself go the SP1 tip on the previous page.

Set 125 Bclk and 37 multiplier with 1.35~1.38vcore and the rest on auto and it should be enough to reach 4.7GHz


----------



## PromasterI73820

And SP1 tip worked like a charm, thanks!


----------



## estebanrey

I dunno how the hell you guys are getting so low vcores. I can't get any lower than 1.42 for my 4.75GHz OC (all BIOS setting listed here)...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244099/get-my-voltage-down-all-bios-settings-listed#post_17000650

If I try anything lower I just get a 124 BSOD









TBH, I'm not too bothered anymore. It's not like I'm planning to keep my chip for 10 years so not that worried about the miniscule extra degradation (SB-E chips are more robust at handling higher volts than standard SB anyway) and it's hardly going to effect the power bills. Besides the official SandyBridge-E guide on this site says you can run up to 1.5v on water and I'm well below that mark.

I guess the 'wall' on my chip must be lower than others. I've posted my BIOS settings on a few boards now and few people want to help me so screw it, I'll just stick with how I've got it now. My temps never go above 70 even after 8 hours of custom P95 anyway.

Edit: Could it be that my power hungry RAM (1.65v) and GTX 680 are the cause of my need for a higher vcore?


----------



## Ramsey77

what kind/wattage of PSU are you using?

Read this yet?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## estebanrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> what kind/wattage of PSU are you using?


Corsair TX850M, should add it to my sig really.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> This failed even worse. I uninstalled the ASUS AI Suite. I went to the BIOS and pressed F5 to load the "Optimized Defaults". I then:
> 
> 1) changed the "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "X.M.P."
> 2) changed the CPU Strap to "125 MHz".
> 3) changed the Memory Frequency to "DDR3-1666Mhz"
> 4) changed the Multiplier to "37"
> 5) I left the "CPU VCORE Voltage" in the default "Offset Mode + Auto"
> 
> Screenshot of settings:
> 
> 1) http://i.imgur.com/VFBIn.jpg
> 2) http://i.imgur.com/K6212.jpg
> 
> I saved the settings and restarted, but it failed when restarting. The ASUS splash screen did not show, the screen stayed blank, and the Q-Code on the P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard was stuck on "69". I had to hold the power button to turn the PC off, and when I switched it on again, I got the "American Megatrends" screen saying "Overclocking failed!".
> 
> *I then tried switching the "CPU VCORE Voltage" to "Manual Mode" and setting the voltage to 1.4V, but it also failed in the exact same manner.
> *
> What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your memory settings are the culprit.
> Here's what I'd try:
> Option #1. Don't use XMP. Set it to Manual and manually enter your memory timings and frequency. Looking at your XMP profile, you can probably do 2000MHz at 9-9-9-24 (conservative estimate) at 1.55v (mem voltage).
> 
> Option #2. If you want to use XMP, you might want to bump your mem voltage a little above 1.5v to see if that works.
> 
> I never use XMP settings since it often prevents OCing even a tad above the rated frequencies, which is what you have with 125 BCLK.
> 
> For 125X37, you shouldn't need more than 1.4 vcore.
Click to expand...

Regarding Option #1, my memory is 7-8-8-24-2N @ 1600 Mhz, are you 100% sure I can/should set it to 2000MHz at 9-9-9-24 ? If so, then since with Option #1 I would have to slow down the latency of my RAM, wouldn't Option #2 be better since the RAM's actual timings would be kept?

Sorry if these seem like dumb questions, I just have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> This failed even worse. I uninstalled the ASUS AI Suite. I went to the BIOS and pressed F5 to load the "Optimized Defaults". I then:
> 
> 1) changed the "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "X.M.P."
> 2) changed the CPU Strap to "125 MHz".
> 3) changed the Memory Frequency to "DDR3-1666Mhz"
> 4) changed the Multiplier to "37"
> 5) I left the "CPU VCORE Voltage" in the default "Offset Mode + Auto"
> 
> Screenshot of settings:
> 
> 1) http://i.imgur.com/VFBIn.jpg
> 2) http://i.imgur.com/K6212.jpg
> 
> I saved the settings and restarted, but it failed when restarting. The ASUS splash screen did not show, the screen stayed blank, and the Q-Code on the P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard was stuck on "69". I had to hold the power button to turn the PC off, and when I switched it on again, I got the "American Megatrends" screen saying "Overclocking failed!".
> 
> *I then tried switching the "CPU VCORE Voltage" to "Manual Mode" and setting the voltage to 1.4V, but it also failed in the exact same manner.
> *
> What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your memory settings are the culprit.
> Here's what I'd try:
> Option #1. Don't use XMP. Set it to Manual and manually enter your memory timings and frequency. Looking at your XMP profile, you can probably do 2000MHz at 9-9-9-24 (conservative estimate) at 1.55v (mem voltage).
> 
> Option #2. If you want to use XMP, you might want to bump your mem voltage a little above 1.5v to see if that works.
> 
> I never use XMP settings since it often prevents OCing even a tad above the rated frequencies, which is what you have with 125 BCLK.
> 
> For 125X37, you shouldn't need more than 1.4 vcore.
Click to expand...

OK, so I tried Option #2, but I could not get my PC to start with XMP on and a voltage of 1.55v.

I then tried Option #1, and after playing around with it and doing some stability testing, I managed to get 4.625Ghz stable (having passed 3 different Intel Burn Tests and over 2 hours of Prime95 without errors) by hitting F5 loading the ASUS "*Optimized Defaults*" and then ONLY changing:

1) "Ai Overclock Tuner" >> "Manual"
2) "CPU Strap" >> *125Mhz*
3) "Memory Frequency" >> *DDR3-1666Mhz* (the timing was automatically set to 9-9-9-24, also, I could not get it to work at 2000Mhz)
4) "CPU VCORE Voltage" >> Manual >> *1.38v* (I could not get it stable at any level below that)

Everything else was left with the default values (e.g. "Auto").

Below are the two results:





*Can someone please look at the fine detail of those two screenshots and confirm whether everything is OK and the values are what they should be?

Also, can you please confirm:

1) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to have to be set to 1.38v to get a stable 4.625Ghz ?
2) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to fluctuate between 1.38v and 1.41v when manually set to 1.38v and running Intel Burn Test or Prime95?
3) Is it normal for the Max Temp of a core to reach 78 C with 1.38v at full load and my setup (see sig), and 38C when idling ?
4) Is it safe to run the PC at these values, voltages, and temps in the long-term?

This is my first time overclocking anything, so I have no idea if my results are good, bad, or ugly, and I want to make sure the values and results are within the expected norm or not. Thanks everyone!*


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> 1) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to have to be set to 1.38v to get a stable 4.625Ghz ?
> 2) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to fluctuate between 1.38v and 1.41v when manually set to 1.38v and running Intel Burn Test or Prime95?
> 3) Is it normal for the Max Temp of a core to reach 78 C with 1.38v at full load and my setup (see sig), and 38C when idling ?
> 4) Is it safe to run the PC at these values, voltages, and temps in the long-term?
> This is my first time overclocking anything, so I have no idea if my results are good, bad, or ugly, and I want to make sure the values and results are within the expected norm or not. Thanks everyone![/COLOR][/b]


1) your core voltage is kind of high, but if that's what your chip needs, that's what it needs. If you're concerned, an offset of +0.020 should give you similar max voltage, but will lower itself when not needed.
2) what you're seeing there is a product of your LLC settings (may be called vdroop or load line calibration, or something else of the sort), it's part of the Intel spec and nothing to worry about.
3) that is kind of high, I'm not familiar with your cooler, but 38C at idle and load of 78C is pretty warm.
4) dunno, it might last a week or 20 years. Welcome to the razors edge







(I'd get the temps down and maybe go for 4.5 with a lower vcore, but you're not in any danger zone)

Also when running IBT you should select a memory size closer to the total amount of memory you have, you'll get temps a couple of degrees hotter


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> 1) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to have to be set to 1.38v to get a stable 4.625Ghz ?
> 2) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to fluctuate between 1.38v and 1.41v when manually set to 1.38v and running Intel Burn Test or Prime95?
> 3) Is it normal for the Max Temp of a core to reach 78 C with 1.38v at full load and my setup (see sig), and 38C when idling ?
> 4) Is it safe to run the PC at these values, voltages, and temps in the long-term?


1: Not every chip will be a great overclocker, but 1.38v isn't _that_ bad.

2: I believe it is called Vdroop and LLC (Load Line Calibration) is helping to fight it.

3: Temps are a bit high (especially for that cooler), but you didn't tell us what your ambient temp is or what type of TIM you are using. You could try reseating your cooler, along with trying some different TIM. There are many videos on the Tube for pointers on TIM application.

4: As it sits right now, I don't think anything is wrong with running this setup 24/7. I mean, when are you gonna be running 100% on your CPU besides when you're benching?









Edit: It would be easier to help you if you were to fill out your complete rig with the rig builder in your profile. It's easier for people to see your goods.


----------



## Maximuscr31

1.38 is perfectly safe. Your temps are a bit higher but I am also using a H100. I see 62-65* max during IBT/Prime95 with my fans on high and the pump on medium. I see no reason not to keep it 24/7 at that. I have had mine at that setting for 2 months. I went 4.75 for a bit but once every 4 or 5 days it would BSOD for no reason at random usually when doing nothing. So instead of troubleshooting it I dropped back down to 4.625 because it works flawlessly and I don't need any more power than that.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> 1) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to have to be set to 1.38v to get a stable 4.625Ghz ?
> 2) Is it normal for the Core Voltage to fluctuate between 1.38v and 1.41v when manually set to 1.38v and running Intel Burn Test or Prime95?
> 3) Is it normal for the Max Temp of a core to reach 78 C with 1.38v at full load and my setup (see sig), and 38C when idling ?
> 4) Is it safe to run the PC at these values, voltages, and temps in the long-term?
> This is my first time overclocking anything, so I have no idea if my results are good, bad, or ugly, and I want to make sure the values and results are within the expected norm or not. Thanks everyone![/COLOR][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 1) your core voltage is kind of high, but if that's what your chip needs, that's what it needs. If you're concerned, an offset of +0.020 should give you similar max voltage, but will lower itself when not needed.
> 
> 2) what you're seeing there is a product of your LLC settings (may be called vdroop or load line calibration, or something else of the sort), it's part of the Intel spec and nothing to worry about.
> 3) that is kind of high, I'm not familiar with your cooler, but 38C at idle and load of 78C is pretty warm.
> 4) dunno, it might last a week or 20 years. Welcome to the razors edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd get the temps down and maybe go for 4.5 with a lower vcore, but you're not in any danger zone)
> 
> Also when running IBT you should select a memory size closer to the total amount of memory you have, you'll get temps a couple of degrees hotter
Click to expand...

Thanks for your sincere answers, and it's very disappointing to hear after spending over 2,000 Euros to buy a top-of-the-line rig with best-in-class parts. The worst part is that reading through this thread, I can see that a lot of people easily achieved a stable OC of 4.625 Ghz, and with seemingly lower Core V's and Temps.

So my chip requires a higher Core Voltage than it should, and is also getting hotter than it should. That's a one-two punch to my newbie gut and it looks like I got dealt a bad hand in the silicon game on my first try. Real bummer.

Is there anyway to tweak the OC'ing so that I can lower the Core Voltage? After all, what I did to get to 4.625Ghz was very basic.

Also, could it be the motherboard? Would replacing the motherboard make any difference or is it mostly dependent on the CPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 1: Not every chip will be a great overclocker, but 1.38v isn't _that_ bad.


Maybe 1.38v isn't that bad, but it's still bad and that is a let down for me as I was very pumped about delving into the world of OC'ing and this has hurt my motivation after spending so many hours to tweak the damn thing to get it stable only to find out it's requiring a higher voltage and temperate than everyone else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 3: Temps are a bit high (especially for that cooler), but you didn't tell us what your ambient temp is or what type of TIM you are using. You could try reseating your cooler, along with trying some different TIM. There are many videos on the Tube for pointers on TIM application.


Yeah, I was recommended this cooler as it was a top-of-the-line non-water cooler, but it's another let-down. I'm assuming by "TIM" you mean the thermal paste, I just used the one from Noctua that came with my fan. I had to switch motherboards because the original one had a faulty temperature sensor, so the CPU already had some of the dried paste on it from a few weeks ago when I put it in the new one. I didn't bother to remove the paste that was stuck on it because I figured re-applying the paste would fill any gaps. I applied a pea-sized amount to it. Ambient temperature is about 21C / 70F, although I should add that when I was running the tests, my computer was/is sitting under a desk where the wall is less than 4 inches from the back of the case, and the top of the table is less than 4 inches from the top of the case. I say that because I know the exhaust on the HAF-X is the back and top fan, so I don't know if that affected the CPU temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Edit: It would be easier to help you if you were to fill out your complete rig with the rig builder in your profile. It's easier for people to see your goods.


Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> so the CPU already had some of the dried paste on it from a few weeks ago when I put it in the new one. I didn't bother to remove the paste that was stuck on it because I figured re-applying the paste would fill any gaps.


^^^^^ NO.

Remove cooler, clean chip/base of cooler with Isopropyl Alcohol, and start over. ALWAYS clean old before reapplying. I bet your Temp drops by 5-10 degrees with a fresh install. Worth a shot. And seriously, don't be bummed about your chip man. You are getting a _great_ clock (a 1Ghz OC is *NOTHING* to sneeze at). If we can get your temps down a bit, you'll be golden. Don't get discouraged, you are doing really well.









Edit: You may be starving your case of air flow by putting it where you are. Try setting it out in the open. I have a little desk that I built for mine that sits right next to my main desk. We will get the temps figured out.


----------



## estebanrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Maybe 1.38v isn't that bad, but it's still bad and that is a let down for me as I was very pumped about delving into the world of OC'ing and this has hurt my motivation after spending so many hours to tweak the damn thing to get it stable only to find out it's requiring a higher voltage and temperate than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> You must think my 1.42v is awful then. Personally I couldn't give a ***** anymore. The more I read the more I'm starting to think getting the lowest possible Vcore is a bit of a sacred cow. According to Intel it would take a chip 7 years running at 1.4 volts 24 hours a day 7 days a week to die. I dunno about you but I aint planning on keeping my chip that long or running my PC non-stop either.
> 
> Also, some people assume CPU degredation is ONLY due to Vcore (or they ignore other volt changes they are making forgetting that they all will affect degradation.
> 
> Here's an interesting piece about vcore and degradation from AnandTech...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth About Processor "Degradation"
> 
> Degradation - the process by which a CPU loses the ability to maintain an equivalent overclock, often sustainable through the use of increased core voltage levels - is usually regarded as a form of ongoing failure. This is much like saying your life is nothing more than your continual march towards death. While some might find this analogy rather poignant philosophically speaking, technically speaking it's a horrible way of modeling the life-cycle of a CPU. Consider this: silicon quality is often measured as a CPU's ability to reach and maintain a desired stable switching frequency all while requiring no more than the maximum specified process voltage (plus margin). If the voltage required to reach those speeds is a function of the CPU's remaining useful life, then why would each processor come with the same three-year warranty?
> 
> The answer is quite simple really. Each processor, regardless of silicon quality, is capable of sustained error-free operation while functioning within the bounds of the specified environmental tolerances (temperature, voltage, etc.), for a period of no less than the warranted lifetime when no more performance is demanded of it than its rated frequency will allow. In other words, rather than limit the useful lifetime of each processor, and to allow for a consistent warranty policy, processors are binned based on the highest achievable speed while applying no more than the process's maximum allowable voltage. When we get right down to it, this is the key to overclocking - running CPUs in excess of their rated specifications regardless of reliability guidelines.
> 
> As soon as you concede that overclocking by definition reduces the useful lifetime of any CPU, it becomes easier to justify its more extreme application. It also goes a long way to understanding why Intel has a strict "no overclocking" policy when it comes to retaining the product warranty. Too many people believe overclocking is "safe" as long as they don't increase their processor core voltage - not true. Frequency increases drive higher load temperatures, which reduces useful life. Conversely, better cooling may be a sound investment for those that are looking for longer, unfailing operation as this should provide more positive margin for an extended period of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Maximuscr31

1.35 to 1.38 is completely normal for 4.625. Remove the old tim and reapply. The dh14 paste is a awesome tim as well. Just clean both surfaces thoroughly with alcohol as stated and reapply a pea sized amount. If that doesn't help temps then there is a airflow problem in your case. What are your idle temps btw? Mine range from 27-31*


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I agree with everyone else, cleaning the processor and reapplying thermal paste will do you a world of good, and that your voltage isn't out of line for the clock speed. Keep tweaking with it and keep it wherever you're comfortable with (keep your core temps under 80 though).

Give this a couple of reads as well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

Tonnes of great info in there.


----------



## Ramsey77

So did you try re-seating your cooler?


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> So did you try re-seating your cooler?


Not yet because now I'm starting to think it could be my Motherboard that is causing all of this. When you guys told me my Temps were high, I wanted to compare the Temps of the current Motherboard to the same exact Motherboard I had exchanged a week after buying all the parts (due to a faulty temp sensor) since I had screenshots from benchmarking it that I could compare the current one to.

Well, here is where things get _really_ strange. The previous Motherboard was tested with the FACTORY defaults + XMP @ 1600 Mhz. For some reason, the Factory defaulted to 3.700 Ghz out-of-the-box. To replicate that on the current Motherboard, the best I could do was reset to the OPTIMIZED defaults (for some silly reason ASUS doesn't give you the option to reset to the FACTORY defaults), XMP @ 1600 Mhz, and Multiplier at 37 to get the same 3.700 Ghz (since resetting to OPTIMIZED defaults sets the Multiplier automatically to 38X).

Well, when I did that, the current Motherboard *FAILED* Prime95 in _under 10 minutes_. WHAT?? My thoughts exactly, how could this top-of-the-line system not handle a 0.100 Ghz overclock?

I still let Prime95 run for over 2 hours to compare Temps, and the Temps were actually quite similar, but I noticed something immediately: *the Core Voltages were different!* The current Motherboard was feeding the CPU *less* voltage @ 3.700 Ghz than the previous Motherboard at the same clock (1.248v vs. 1.256v), which is probably why the current one failed at PRIME95 even with just a 0.100 Ghz overclock. If I recall correctly, the Factory Default and the Optimized Default both default to a Core Voltage of "Offset + Auto", so could it be that the Voltage regulator of the current motherboard is faulty and that's what's making my overclocking so difficult?

I'll let you guys be the judge as I'm completely out of my depth here, but below are the screenshots of the results with the original Motherboard vs. the current Motherboard (remember, they are the EXACT same model):

ORIGINAL P9X79 DELUXE (FACTORY DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ) AFTER *OVER 2 HOURS* OF PRIME95:



CURRENT P9X79 DELUXE (OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ + 37X MULTIPLIER) AFTER *OVER 2 HOURS* OF PRIME95:



For the sake of thoroughness (since I have it), here is the ORIGINAL P9X79 DELUXE (FACTORY DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ) AFTER *OVER 10 HOURS* OF PRIME95:



I'm no expert, but I just can't fathom how such an expensive build could fail a 0.100 Ghz OC so easily other than some part being faulty. Any ideas? If I need to exchange the Motherboard again, I can easily do it and have no problem doing so, especially if it's faulty in any way.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Not yet because now I'm starting to think it could be my Motherboard that is causing all of this. When you guys told me my Temps were high, I wanted to compare the Temps of the current Motherboard to the same exact Motherboard I had exchanged a week after buying all the parts (due to a faulty temp sensor) since I had screenshots from benchmarking it that I could compare the current one to.
> Well, here is where things get _really_ strange. The previous Motherboard was tested with the FACTORY defaults + XMP @ 1600 Mhz. For some reason, the Factory defaulted to 3.700 Ghz out-of-the-box. To replicate that on the current Motherboard, the best I could do was reset to the OPTIMIZED defaults (for some silly reason ASUS doesn't give you the option to reset to the FACTORY defaults), XMP @ 1600 Mhz, and Multiplier at 37 to get the same 3.700 Ghz (since resetting to OPTIMIZED defaults sets the Multiplier automatically to 38X).
> Well, when I did that, the current Motherboard *FAILED* Prime95 in _under 10 minutes_. WHAT?? My thoughts exactly, how could this top-of-the-line system not handle a 0.100 Ghz overclock?
> I still let Prime95 run for over 2 hours to compare Temps, and the Temps were actually quite similar, but I noticed something immediately: *the Core Voltages were different!* The current Motherboard was feeding the CPU *less* voltage @ 3.700 Ghz than the previous Motherboard at the same clock (1.248v vs. 1.256v), which is probably why the current one failed at PRIME95 even with just a 0.100 Ghz overclock. If I recall correctly, the Factory Default and the Optimized Default both default to a Core Voltage of "Offset + Auto", so could it be that the Voltage regulator of the current motherboard is faulty and that's what's making my overclocking so difficult?
> I'll let you guys be the judge as I'm completely out of my depth here, but below are the screenshots of the results with the original Motherboard vs. the current Motherboard (remember, they are the EXACT same model):
> ORIGINAL P9X79 DELUXE (FACTORY DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ) AFTER *OVER 2 HOURS* OF PRIME95:
> 
> CURRENT P9X79 DELUXE (OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ + 37X MULTIPLIER) AFTER *OVER 2 HOURS* OF PRIME95:
> 
> For the sake of thoroughness (since I have it), here is the ORIGINAL P9X79 DELUXE (FACTORY DEFAULTS + XMP @ 1600 MHZ) AFTER *OVER 10 HOURS* OF PRIME95:
> 
> I'm no expert, but I just can't fathom how such an expensive build could fail a 0.100 Ghz OC so easily other than some part being faulty. Any ideas? If I need to exchange the Motherboard again, I can easily do it and have no problem doing so, especially if it's faulty in any way.
> Please let me know. Thanks.


Those temps all look pretty normal, regardless of the issue at hand, reseat your cooler







.

As for your failing worker, that's a bit odd that it would fail on the optimized defaults (I think those are the factory defaults btw), but the auto settings can be kind of dumb some times. I'd try leaving the BCLK at 100 and setting the multiplier to 43 with a vcore of offset - .020 and see if that works, if not -.010 should cut it. Then take it from there. 3.7 Ghz is the turbo frequency if I recall correctly, so it's not actually an overclock at all, it should certainly be stable at that clock and I haven't heard of a 3820 that couldn't get up to 4.3 with ease.


----------



## Ramsey77

People here keep telling you to re-seat your cooler, and you seem to be ignoring our advice. Why don't you try it, before doing something drastic like RMA'ing your board?


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> As for your failing worker, that's a bit odd that it would fail on the optimized defaults (I think those are the factory defaults btw)


I found it very odd as well, that's why I wanted to post the results for you guys to check out. But I don't think the Factory Defaults are the same as the Optimized Defaults because when I first built the PC and before I touched anything in the BIOS, my CPU was running at 3.7Ghz, but after I reset to the Optimized Defaults, it was running at 3.8Ghz, so something was definitely different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> the auto settings can be kind of dumb some times.


But is that normal on a 300+ Euro board? It's a bit frustrating to spend so much money on something and not have it work correctly as intended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'd try leaving the BCLK at 100 and setting the multiplier to 43 with a vcore of offset - .020 and see if that works, if not -.010 should cut it. Then take it from there.


Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow and will test for stability. I just saw that others were running BCLK 100 / 43X Multi with the Core Voltage on "auto"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 3.7 Ghz is the turbo frequency if I recall correctly, so it's not actually an overclock at all, it should certainly be stable at that clock and I haven't heard of a 3820 that couldn't get up to 4.3 with ease.


Yeah, that's what concerns me since mine failed at both 3.7 Ghz and 4.3 Ghz, and I'm not sure what the fan has to do with it because if you look at the two screenshots, there is only about a 1 degree temperature difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> People here keep telling you to re-seat your cooler, and you seem to be ignoring our advice. Why don't you try it, before doing something drastic like RMA'ing your board?


I'm definitely not ignoring your advice, it's just that this was the first time I've built a PC and it took me literally 7 hours to build it, so for me re-seating the cooler is not an easy task, and if in the end my Motherboard is faulty, I'm going to have to re-seat it anyway, so I'm first trying to eliminate the Motherboard as a cause so that I don't have to re-seat it twice. If you look at the screenshots I posted before, there is only a 1 degree temperature difference between the original Motherboard (where the Fan was seated _perfectly_ for the first time) and the current Motherboard (where I did not remove the old paste on the CPU when installing the same Fan). So although I'm no expert, I honestly don't see how a 1 degree Temperature difference can be the root cause of all my OC troubles, so I'm just trying to get some expert opinion on whether the problem may lie elsewhere since my experience so far has been quite different to everyone's in this thread. That's all.

All that said, no one has really confirmed whether the Motherboard could be the cause of these issues or not. If it can't, then I won't mention it again, I just found the difference between the original motherboard and the current one quite strange since they are the same exact model. But if it _is_ the cause, then I can easily exchange it because it's still within the 30-day exchange window so I wouldn't need to RMA it to get a new one, so keep that in mind.

Thanks, I really appreciate everyone's assistance.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

It's not a 300 Euro board, it's a 300 Euro over clockers board. Normal system builders would typically opt for something less full featured, where the stock options would be the most important thing to the development team. ROG boards and the sort are assumed over clocker boards, and the devs focus more on giving over clockers more options and helping to keep stable at higher than rated frequencies.

If building systems is something you'd like to do going forward, you're going to have to get used to pulling your system apart to do things like reseating your proc, and honestly the more times you do it the easier it gets. I bought 3 new fans the other day and ended up with half my computer in pieces. That's just how it is. I built my first rig 22 years ago (286 8mhz with a whopping 2mb ram on an addon board the length of the case) and I barely even notice having to rip it apart anymore.

As for the temperature differences, you could still be failing a worker due to heat. All it would take is a good surge in heat that your cooler couldn't cope with at a time that the temp wasn't being polled by the software (which is more often than not) and it could fail the worker. It could also be RAM, especially if you're raising your boot strap or your BCLK without lowering the RAM divider, and last but not least, of course it could be a faulty motherboard.

Something I'd like you to check (after re-seating your CPU, whether it's the issue or not, it's bad form) is your VCORE VRM temps. I use AIDA64 for this personally, and it shows up as "temp 1" on my board. The AISuite from Asus will also monitor this. I'm not sure what they're rated for temp wise, but mine would fail a worker any time it would get to around 82-84c.

Also, no matter how good you are, there is no magic bullet answer. The key to being able to effectively troubleshoot these issues is having a complete understanding of how the systems interact with one another, which takes a lot of experience and a willingness to read what others have done before you so that you may learn from their experience as well.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> It's not a 300 Euro board, it's a 300 Euro over clockers board. Normal system builders would typically opt for something less full featured, where the stock options would be the most important thing to the development team. ROG boards and the sort are assumed over clocker boards, and the devs focus more on giving over clockers more options and helping to keep stable at higher than rated frequencies.
> If building systems is something you'd like to do going forward, you're going to have to get used to pulling your system apart to do things like reseating your proc, and honestly the more times you do it the easier it gets. I bought 3 new fans the other day and ended up with half my computer in pieces. That's just how it is. I built my first rig 22 years ago (286 8mhz with a whopping 2mb ram on an addon board the length of the case) and I barely even notice having to rip it apart anymore.
> As for the temperature differences, you could still be failing a worker due to heat. All it would take is a good surge in heat that your cooler couldn't cope with at a time that the temp wasn't being polled by the software (which is more often than not) and it could fail the worker. It could also be RAM, especially if you're raising your boot strap or your BCLK without lowering the RAM divider, and last but not least, of course it could be a faulty motherboard.
> Something I'd like you to check (after re-seating your CPU, whether it's the issue or not, it's bad form) is your VCORE VRM temps. I use AIDA64 for this personally, and it shows up as "temp 1" on my board. The AISuite from Asus will also monitor this. I'm not sure what they're rated for temp wise, but mine would fail a worker any time it would get to around 82-84c.
> Also, no matter how good you are, there is no magic bullet answer. The key to being able to effectively troubleshoot these issues is having a complete understanding of how the systems interact with one another, which takes a lot of experience and a willingness to read what others have done before you so that you may learn from their experience as well.


^^^^^^^Very well put. +Rep

Edit: After you become comfortable doing it, you'll come to enjoy working inside your case. At least I do, and I know I'm not the only one around here.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Update: I've re-seated the cooler like you guys recommended and temperatures are definitely better.

However, my System is still failing to Overclock like others in this thread.

It *failed* Prime95 @ 4.3Ghz with a Multiplier of *43x*, *XMP at 1600Mhz*, and the default Core Voltage of "*Offset + Auto*" (and everything else set to the default *Auto*):



It also *failed* Prime95 @ *4.685Ghz* with the CPU Strap at 125, Core Voltage set manually to *1.36v*, memory manually set to *1666Mhz* (no XMP), and everything else on *Auto*. It first passed the Intel Burn Test 2 times (see screenshot below of 2nd pass) but then I left it for a few hours running Prime95 and when I got back I had a strange BIOS message saying something like "Entering BIOS mode since no RAID storage device was detected". My PC obviously crashed during Prime95 and rebooted. I'm not sure why I got that message, but I re-loaded the Optimized Defaults and the computer started fine. So I don't have a screenshot of the Prime95 run, but I do have one of the second Intel Burn Test so you can at least check the Temps and other stats:



Needless to say, it also *failed* with a Core Voltage of 1.35v (and everything else as per above), and couldn't even get past the Intel Burn Test:



I'm really bummed out, because when I saw that the Temps improved after re-seating the cooler, I thought my OC would finally work like everyone else's, but that just doesn't seem to be the case.

Where do I go from here? Should I try these settings to see if I can get a stable 4.685Ghz?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Paradigm84

After BuildBuildBuild has been helped can anyone help me?

Being an utter noob at overclocking I decided to use one of the preset overclocking configurations, I went for the Normal OC, however after the computer restarted there was no output to the monitor and the system kept looping, usually turning on for around 30 seconds, then switching itself off, turning on for a fraction of a second, then turning off and repeating that loop.

Does anyone know what happened? Luckily there is the BIOS switch on the R4E so I could actually get the system to boot but surely the system shouldn't have problems booting from one of the preset overclocking configurations?

If anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Update: I've re-seated the cooler like you guys recommended and temperatures are definitely better.
> However, my System is still failing to Overclock like others in this thread.
> It *failed* Prime95 @ 4.3Ghz with a Multiplier of *43x*, *XMP at 1600Mhz*, and the default Core Voltage of "*Offset + Auto*" (and everything else set to the default *Auto*):
> 
> It also *failed* Prime95 @ *4.685Ghz* with the CPU Strap at 125, Core Voltage set manually to *1.36v*, memory manually set to *1666Mhz* (no XMP), and everything else on *Auto*. It first passed the Intel Burn Test 2 times (see screenshot below of 2nd pass) but then I left it for a few hours running Prime95 and when I got back I had a strange BIOS message saying something like "Entering BIOS mode since no RAID storage device was detected". My PC obviously crashed during Prime95 and rebooted. I'm not sure why I got that message, but I re-loaded the Optimized Defaults and the computer started fine. So I don't have a screenshot of the Prime95 run, but I do have one of the second Intel Burn Test so you can at least check the Temps and other stats:
> 
> Needless to say, it also *failed* with a Core Voltage of 1.35v (and everything else as per above), and couldn't even get past the Intel Burn Test:
> 
> I'm really bummed out, because when I saw that the Temps improved after re-seating the cooler, I thought my OC would finally work like everyone else's, but that just doesn't seem to be the case.
> Where do I go from here? Should I try these settings to see if I can get a stable 4.685Ghz?
> Thanks guys.


Quote from link

DIGI+ Power Control Options
CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
CPU Current Capability: 130%

This did add stability for me since it keeps VCore from dropping during stress testing. Worth to check it out

BTW have you tried stresstesting @ stock? Maybe your chip is kaputt and you should RMA


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> After BuildBuildBuild has been helped can anyone help me?
> Being an utter noob at overclocking I decided to use one of the preset overclocking configurations, I went for the Normal OC, however after the computer restarted there was no output to the monitor and the system kept looping, usually turning on for around 30 seconds, then switching itself off, turning on for a fraction of a second, then turning off and repeating that loop.
> Does anyone know what happened? Luckily there is the BIOS switch on the R4E so I could actually get the system to boot but surely the system shouldn't have problems booting from one of the preset overclocking configurations?
> If anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it.


Stay away from that auto OC stuff, it has much less of an idea what it's doing than you do ^_^. Give this a read or 3:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

Manually overclocking isn't as hard as it sounds, and it's much more rewarding and reliable than anything your board could do on its own.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Quote from link
> DIGI+ Power Control Options
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> This did add stability for me since it keeps VCore from dropping during stress testing. Worth to check it out
> BTW have you tried stresstesting @ stock? Maybe your chip is kaputt and you should RMA


Bang up recommendations, and may I add that you might need to take your VTT voltage out of auto and give it a bit more juice as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

@SneakyBushNinja - Despite not knowing more than an average cat about overclocking I get what you mean, it wouldn't boot because the auto OC tried to up the RAM speed from 1600MHz to 2000MHz, once I lowered it manually back down to 1666MHz it works perfectly stable @ 4.375GHz, I'm not sure if I should try to overclock it any more or not though.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @SneakyBushNinja - Despite not knowing more than an average cat about overclocking I get what you mean, it wouldn't boot because the auto OC tried to up the RAM speed from 1600MHz to 2000MHz, once I lowered it manually back down to 1666MHz it works perfectly stable @ 4.375GHz, I'm not sure if I should try to overclock it any more or not though.


If you're still rolling with the automatic settings minus the ram divider, you should really do a quick check of all your voltages and make sure it's not running at 1.38 or something crazy like that for that clock. Auto settings have been known to err on the side of too much power.


----------



## Paradigm84

In CPU-Z it says the core voltage is 1.4V....


----------



## Paradigm84

I tried lowering it to 1.36 as 1.4 is high but it didn't change it? I restarted it and it was still at 1.4 VCore.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Quote from link
> DIGI+ Power Control Options
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> This did add stability for me since it keeps VCore from dropping during stress testing. Worth to check it out
> BTW have you tried stresstesting @ stock? Maybe your chip is kaputt and you should RMA


Yes, I had stress-tested it @ 3.7 Ghz (Motherboard Factory Default settings + XMP @ 1600Mhz) for 10+ hours in Prime95 with no problems on the original Motherboard, so I don't think it's the CPU.

So can someone please give me the final OK that it is safe to try these settings (e.g. no setting is too risky) to achieve a stable 4.625 Ghz:
Quote:


> BCLK: 125
> Multiplier: 37
> Memory is set to 1666Mhz with 9-9-9-27
> Vcore: 1.36v
> VTT CPU Voltage: 1.125v
> Second VTTCPU: Auto
> CPUVCCSA Voltage: Auto
> DRAM Voltage on both Channels: 1.5
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.81250
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> DIGI+ Power Control Options
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> CPU Fixed Frequency: 300kHz
> VRM Over Temperature Protection: Auto
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> Vcore MOS volt. Control: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
> CPU Vcore Bootup Voltage: Auto


Thanks.


----------



## oglommi

Those settings would work for me. There is a setting for "Boot Vcore" or something that can help if there is problems with getting the rig booted.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Yes, I had stress-tested it @ 3.7 Ghz (Motherboard Factory Default settings + XMP @ 1600Mhz) for 10+ hours in Prime95 with no problems on the original Motherboard, so I don't think it's the CPU.
> So can someone please give me the final OK that it is safe to try these settings (e.g. no setting is too risky) to achieve a stable 4.625 Ghz:
> Thanks.


Those settings look great if they're working. Although you can probably CPU fixed frequency at auto.


----------



## Mailo34

Hey is there any way how to downgrade my Bios? I tried ez-flash utility as always it isnt work (says that is not up to date version)
Bios flashback in the back doesnt work for me

Is there any different way how to do it?

My audio realtek doesnt work and I want to try if the newest asus bios has nothing to do with it


----------



## Maximuscr31

Just download the older bios, go into your bios during startup and choose to reflash with the old bios you have put on a flash drive.


----------



## Havoc11

My 4.3 GHz OC



3820 being locked I obviously cant ramp up the multiplier anymore. Problem is, I can't even POST with BLCK at anything other than 100MHz

Any ideas as to why this is?

at 4.3GHz im getting low temps and not a lot of voltage needed for stability.

at 125MHz BLCK, i've tried the multiplier at 37 and, Vcore up to 1.45V

Turbo mode on, power savers off. I've tinkered and played but simply cannot get a POST at 125MHz BLCK

Any Suggestions?


----------



## oglommi

turn off turbo mode


----------



## Havoc11

I have tried all these settings with both Turbo mode on and off, neither with a POST


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havoc11*
> 
> My 4.3 GHz OC
> 
> 3820 being locked I obviously cant ramp up the multiplier anymore. Problem is, I can't even POST with BLCK at anything other than 100MHz
> Any ideas as to why this is?
> at 4.3GHz im getting low temps and not a lot of voltage needed for stability.
> at 125MHz BLCK, i've tried the multiplier at 37 and, Vcore up to 1.45V
> Turbo mode on, power savers off. I've tinkered and played but simply cannot get a POST at 125MHz BLCK
> Any Suggestions?


What version is your bios?


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK: 125
> Multiplier: 37
> Memory is set to 1666Mhz with 9-9-9-27
> Vcore: 1.36v
> VTT CPU Voltage: 1.125v
> Second VTTCPU: Auto
> CPUVCCSA Voltage: Auto
> DRAM Voltage on both Channels: 1.5
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.81250
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> DIGI+ Power Control Options
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> CPU Fixed Frequency: 300kHz
> VRM Over Temperature Protection: Auto
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> Vcore MOS volt. Control: Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
> CPU Vcore Bootup Voltage: Auto
> 
> 
> 
> Those settings would work for me. There is a setting for "Boot Vcore" or something that can help if there is problems with getting the rig booted.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, not even these settings worked for me as my computer completely froze in place 5 minutes after starting Prime95:



I've been playing around with my BIOS settings and it seems the thing that's limiting me is the Core Voltage because the ONLY stable OC I can get at 4.625Ghz is with the RAM manually set to *1666Mhz*, the Core Voltage at *1.38v*, and everything else on *Auto*. Below are the stable results of over 9 hours of Prime95 with these settings:



You will notice the Core Voltage actually ranged from 1.38v to 1.41v, so it's not even a strict 1.38v and my CPU clearly needs to be able to go up to 1.41v to be stable.

Re-seating the cooler reduced the Temperatures but did absolutely nothing for the OCing as I am simply unable to get to 4.625Ghz with less than 1.38v.

Do I just have a dud of a CPU? A faulty motherboard? Crappy RAM? What is it and what do I do? I'm completely disappointed and I just feel like returning this damn PC.


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Just download the older bios, go into your bios during startup and choose to reflash with the old bios you have put on a flash drive.


where I can fin it? You mean in EZ flash utility?
I tried it but it says that bios isnt up to date


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuildBuildBuild*
> 
> Do I just have a dud of a CPU? A faulty motherboard? Crappy RAM? What is it and what do I do? I'm completely disappointed and I just feel like returning this damn PC.


I would say, that your voltages are normal I have similiar results
4,750Ghz couldnt get stable under 1.395V


----------



## Paradigm84

My overclock, I'm completely new to overclocking so forgive me if some of the stuff is a little off.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My overclock, I'm completely new to overclocking so forgive me if some of the stuff is a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


really nice Vcore for this OC!!!

im about 1.240 Vcore for 4.300 (BLCK 100)


----------



## Paradigm84

For all I know it's too high, I was using one of the preset OC configurations but it was at 1.4 vcore @ 4.375









I haven't checked if I can lower it yet, I'll have to try and tweak it a bit.


----------



## darivo

your temps are in range.

i was thinking your Vcore was very good.....

what is the usual Vcore for 4.6 or 4.7???? (a spreadsheet will be great with all users in hehhe)


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

OK, something is definitely wrong with my PC.

I reset the BIOS to the "Optimized Defaults" + XMP @ 1600Mhz.

It failed Prime95 in under 3 hours:



If my PC can't even run stable with the BIOS Optimized Defaults, then there has to be something seriously wrong with it.

How can I figure out what it is and fix/replace it?

I'm so out of my depth here...please help.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> where I can fin it? You mean in EZ flash utility?
> I tried it but it says that bios isnt up to date


Download the older bios from internet
Put file on a flash drive
Shut the computer down
Turn power on
Press del to go into bios
Switch to advanced mode
Go to Bios selection and load bios from flash drive
I can't break it down any simpler than that. If you aren't comfortable or aren't able to do that you should take your computer to someone who can.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> your temps are in range.
> i was thinking your Vcore was very good.....
> what is the usual Vcore for 4.6 or 4.7???? (a spreadsheet will be great with all users in hehhe)


It is normally 1.35-1.38


----------



## Paradigm84

^This, mine is at 4.625GHz with 1.37 vcore.


----------



## Havoc11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> What version is your bios?


Latest BIOS as per ASUS' website (1104)

I finally managed to get a POST out of BLCK 125MHz (Multi 36 = 4.5GHz), but this required a Vcore of no less than 1.460V... This can't be right. (Getting 1.25V (100MHz x43) but 1.46V (125MHz x36)???

Bad chip?
Or bad noob OC'er showing his true colors









Admitedly I havn't touched memory settings as I have no idea what the numbers mean.

Some basic specs:

Sabertooth X79
16GB, 9-9-9-27 1600MHz Corsair
750W PSU
Noctua NH-14


----------



## Maximuscr31

Try using the XMP profile


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Download the older bios from internet
> Put file on a flash drive
> Shut the computer down
> Turn power on
> Press del to go into bios
> Switch to advanced mode
> Go to Bios selection and load bios from flash drive
> I can't break it down any simpler than that. If you aren't comfortable or aren't able to do that you should take your computer to someone who can.


well according to your instructions, you have obviously different bios than me


----------



## PreciousRoy

Ram settings are finicky with this board/chip. Use XMP and make sure that you bump the RAM voltage up a notch if you're using GSkill. Make sure the RAM speed is changed back down to nothing more than it's rated speed after making BLCK adjustments to the CPU. It scales the RAM accordingly when BLCK settings are raised and you must go in afterwards and tweak them down.


----------



## oglommi

Does 1.65V ram fry the IMC on the SB-E CPUs? This is a problem with SB CPUs yes?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I run 1.7v on my ram @2400MHz

My VCCSA is @1.23v, this needs to be within 0.6v of the dram voltage or THAT will harm the IMC.


----------



## oglommi

Ok, thanks. My VCCSA was at 1.023 with 1.65V RAM so I gave it a bit more juice.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> well according to your instructions, you have obviously different bios than me


If you have EZflash then it is an Asus board. If you can't get that to work here is even more detailed instructions I found. If this doesn't work for you then you seriously need to take it to someone who works on computers for a living before you mess something up. It isn't hard but if your not able to do it then suck up your pride and pay someone.
Quote:


> Preparation:
> Document all your preferred BIOS settings (i.e. the settings you have changed from the default setting).
> Download the BIOS file, which normally is compressed (zipped).
> Extract (unzip) the BIOS file to a FAT/FAT32 formatted USB Flash Disk with only one partition (or to a Floppy Disk or a CD-ROM). If the unzipped BIOS file is named like e.g. 'P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1101.ROM', you can rename it to 'P5BD1101.ROM'. Otherwise a truncated name will appear as 'P5B-AS~1.ROM' due to a limitation to max 8 characters in the filename (8.3).
> Update:
> Reboot.
> Press (tap) during POST (Power-On Self Test) to enter BIOS Setup.
> Load BIOS Defaults (press ).
> Insert the USB Flash Disk containing the BIOS file P5BDxxxx.ROM. (Note that the USB Flash Disk has to be inserted before boot to enter BIOS, otherwise it won't be detected).
> Save and Exit . (BIOS will now restart).
> During BIOS restart, press to enter BIOS Setup again.
> Under Tools menu, select ASUS EZ Flash 2. It may take 20 seconds for the drives to show up. Select a drive in the left pane . Use and arrows and to select a drive. If you don't see the BIOS file in the right pane, check the other drives. Note that the drive letters may not be the same here as in Windows.
> Select the BIOS file (e.g. P5BD1101.ROM) and press to start flashing. Supervise the update, which includes the following stages: Erasing - Flashing (writing) - Verification. BIOS will automatically restart when the update is ready.
> Disconnect the USB Flash Disk before/during the restart.
> Perform a C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall) which resets the chipset. Power down, remove power cord from the PSU for 2 minutes and then power up.
> Enter BIOS and load BIOS Defaults again.
> Reenter your preferred BIOS settings - if you are using AHCI or RAID mode, don't forget to set the SATA mode to [AHCI / RAID]. Also remember the settings for other controllers, Audio and Memory Voltage. Check also that the Boot Device Priority is correct.
> Save and Exit (automatic restart).
> Press to enter BIOS Setup and make a final check that all BIOS settings are ok. Save any changes


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> If you have EZflash then it is an Asus board. If you can't get that to work here is even more detailed instructions I found. If this doesn't work for you then you seriously need to take it to someone who works on computers for a living before you mess something up. It isn't hard but if your not able to do it then suck up your pride and pay someone.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Preparation:
> Document all your preferred BIOS settings (i.e. the settings you have changed from the default setting).
> Download the BIOS file, which normally is compressed (zipped).
> Extract (unzip) the BIOS file to a FAT/FAT32 formatted USB Flash Disk with only one partition (or to a Floppy Disk or a CD-ROM). If the unzipped BIOS file is named like e.g. 'P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1101.ROM', you can rename it to 'P5BD1101.ROM'. Otherwise a truncated name will appear as 'P5B-AS~1.ROM' due to a limitation to max 8 characters in the filename (8.3).
> Update:
> Reboot.
> Press (tap) during POST (Power-On Self Test) to enter BIOS Setup.
> Load BIOS Defaults (press ).
> Insert the USB Flash Disk containing the BIOS file P5BDxxxx.ROM. (Note that the USB Flash Disk has to be inserted before boot to enter BIOS, otherwise it won't be detected).
> Save and Exit . (BIOS will now restart).
> During BIOS restart, press to enter BIOS Setup again.
> Under Tools menu, select ASUS EZ Flash 2. It may take 20 seconds for the drives to show up. Select a drive in the left pane . Use and arrows and to select a drive. If you don't see the BIOS file in the right pane, check the other drives. Note that the drive letters may not be the same here as in Windows.
> Select the BIOS file (e.g. P5BD1101.ROM) and press to start flashing. Supervise the update, which includes the following stages: Erasing - Flashing (writing) - Verification. BIOS will automatically restart when the update is ready.
> Disconnect the USB Flash Disk before/during the restart.
Click to expand...

Yes this is exactly what I do with the newest versions. but it doesnt work for older versions as I mentioned. anyway thanks


----------



## Maximuscr31

Try this. It took .5 seconds on a google search

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080411095605234&board_id=1&model=P5K+Premium%2fWiFi-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20110815053922523&board_id=1&model=P8P67+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Ahmed Helal

hello overclockers









i would like to share what i have reached with you



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345104
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345104
settings:
BCLK: 116.2
Multiplier: 43
Memory is set to 1860Mhz with 9-10-9-28
Vcore: 1.48v
VTT CPU Voltage: 1.15v
CPUVCCSA Voltage: 1.075
DRAM Voltage on both Channels: 1.6
CPU Spread Spectrum: enabled

DIGI+ Power Control Options
CPU Load-Line Calibration: High
CPU Current Capability: 130%
CPU Fixed Frequency: 340kHz
VRM Over Temperature Protection: Auto
CPU Power Duty Control: extreme
CPU Power Phase Control: extreme

spcs:
KÜHLER H₂O 920
SBe I7 3820 @ 5000GHz
Asus p9x79

any inquiry i will gladly answer it if i can.


----------



## darivo

3770k in the house.... fear for 3820???

http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i7-3770k-and-3750-review-with-z77/25

DX10: 3DMark Vantage














































DX11: 3DMark 11


































































are we happy with this??


----------



## Paradigm84

Not really bothered, we can just upgrade to IB-E later on and the people with the 3770k will have to get a new mobo + CPU when they want to upgrade after that.


----------



## darivo

oh no Paradigm.

i'm speaking about the performance in Dx11 sources. there, 3820 get a very nice score, in the top!!!!!!

in Dx10 are other words...


----------



## Maximuscr31

Did anyone notice in that graph a 2600k scored higher than the 3770k but it is listed lower? Lol.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are we happy with this??


I am happy I went this route instead of that one, that's for sure.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Ivy bridge isn't for enthusiasts yet. It's aimed squarely at the low power applications. I stand by my decision for the 3820.


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Did anyone notice in that graph a 2600k scored higher than the 3770k but it is listed lower? Lol.


you're right










but i always trust Guru3d reviews, best for me since years.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> 3770k in the house.... fear for 3820???
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i7-3770k-and-3750-review-with-z77/25
> DX10: 3DMark Vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX11: 3DMark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are we happy with this??


Nah don't really care. Struck goldish with my 3820 chip. Can reach 5GHz with just above 1.4VCore


----------



## darivo

3dMark11

i7 3820: 6101
i7 3770k @4.9: 6059
i7 2600k: 6048
i7 3770k: 6018

i supone 3820 & 2600k is at stock clock


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> 3dMark11
> i7 3820: 6101
> i7 3770k @4.9: 6059
> i7 2600k: 6048
> i7 3770k: 6018
> i supone 3820 & 2600k is at stock clock


I would think so since it's not specified otherwise.


----------



## Paradigm84

@oglommi - Very nice, I'm tempted to see how high I can clock mine after seeing all of these high clocks.


----------



## ghostter

Hi,

I own a Core i7 3820 and a X79-UD7 mobo, can anyone tell me the default VTT for this processor? The BIOS show 1.050v, but I read in other places that it's 1.1v.

Thanks!


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Nah don't really care. Struck goldish with my 3820 chip. Can reach 5GHz with just above 1.4VCore


Nice! Me 2


----------



## SimpleTech

So far this is the best I can do so far on this board without having to resort to higher voltages. I have 3 other boards to test out.


----------



## jayarte

Guys, I'm really torn between a 2700K and a 3820 build. From CyberPower the prices are pretty similar atm. Here are my proposed builds, anyone able to give advice, particularly those who might have tried both chips?

Configuration #: 420926 2700K build Total Cost: £1226.40 (inc VAT) no GPU so add £300 for 7950 a (or maybe 7850 at lower price)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ front USB 3.0
Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default Case Fan (might add extra)
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-2700K Quad Core 3.50 GHz 8MB Cache LGA1155 + HD Graphics ***Overclockable XXX***
Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC / Xtremegear Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Intel Z68 Chipset CrossFire / SLI DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 4 RAM slots, BT GO! Lucid Virtu, Intel SRT, UEFI BIOS, Intel SRT, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, 4x SATA-III RAID, 2 Gen3 PCIe X16, 1 Gen2 PCIe X16, 2 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [+50]
Memory: 8GB (4x2GB) PC10666 DDR3/1333mhz Quad Channel Memory (Kingston Hyper X Blu Series w/Heat Spreader [+12])
Power Supply Upgrade: 850 Watts Power Supplies (CoolerMaster 850watt Silent ProModular Gaming Power Supply, SLI / Crossfire ready [+25])
Hard Drive: 180 GB Intel 520 Series SATA-III 6.0Gb/s - 550 MB/s Read & 520 MB/s Write [+118] (Single Hard Drive)
Optical Drive: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE. (BLACK COLOR)
Sound: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
Operating System: Windows 7 Prof (64-bit Edition)

Configuration #: 420937 3820 build: cost £1237.20 (inc VAT) (no gpu, add £300 for 7950, or possibly 7850 at lower price)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ front USB 3.0 [+57]
Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default Case Fan (might add extra)
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3820 Quad Core 3.60 GHz 10MB Intel Smart Cache LGA2011
Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC / Xtremegear Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 Pro Intel X79 Chipset, 3-Way SLI / Crossfire supported, 4 Channel DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 8 RAM slots, UEFI Bios, BT GO, SSD Caching, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, SATA-III RAID, 4 Gen3 PCIe x16 & 2 PCIe x1 Memory: 8GB (4x2GB) PC12800 DDR3/1600mhz Quad Channel Memory [+8] (Kingston Hyper X Blu Series w/Heat Spreader [+16])
Power Supply Upgrade: 850 Watts Power Supplies (CoolerMaster 850watt Silent ProModular Gaming Power Supply, SLI / Crossfire ready [+25])
Hard Drive: 180 GB Intel 520 Series SATA-III 6.0Gb/s - 550 MB/s Read & 520 MB/s Write [+118] (Single Hard Drive)
Optical Drive: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE.Sound: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
Network: ONBOARD 10/100/1000 GIGABIT LAN PORT -- As standard on all PCs
Flash Media Reader/Writer: INTERNAL 52in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer [+9]
Video Camera: Logitech Webcam C210 [+13]
Operating System: Win 7 Prof (64-bit Edition)

I know the 3820 is more future proof, but basically I just need a decent gaming pc, and I'm also concerned with using less power, quieter running etc. The 2700K seems to perform more quietly and power efficiently than the 3820, but at present there isn't the price difference I'd expected (prices may drop, I suppose).

If the 2700K was substantially cheaper then I'd definitely go for it given the excellent reviews from reviewers and owners, but the fact that both systems are similar prices and the 3820 being more "future proof" is making me hesitate. Argh, decisions, decisions.

Any help gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> Guys, I'm really torn between a 2700K and a 3820 build. From CyberPower the prices are pretty similar atm. Here are my proposed builds, anyone able to give advice, particularly those who might have tried both chips?
> Configuration #: 420926 2700K build Total Cost: £1226.40 (inc VAT) no GPU so add £300 for 7950 a (or maybe 7850 at lower price)
> Case: Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ front USB 3.0
> Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default Case Fan (might add extra)
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-2700K Quad Core 3.50 GHz 8MB Cache LGA1155 + HD Graphics ***Overclockable XXX***
> Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC / Xtremegear Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Intel Z68 Chipset CrossFire / SLI DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 4 RAM slots, BT GO! Lucid Virtu, Intel SRT, UEFI BIOS, Intel SRT, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, 4x SATA-III RAID, 2 Gen3 PCIe X16, 1 Gen2 PCIe X16, 2 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [+50]
> Memory: 8GB (4x2GB) PC10666 DDR3/1333mhz Quad Channel Memory (Kingston Hyper X Blu Series w/Heat Spreader [+12])
> Power Supply Upgrade: 850 Watts Power Supplies (CoolerMaster 850watt Silent ProModular Gaming Power Supply, SLI / Crossfire ready [+25])
> Hard Drive: 180 GB Intel 520 Series SATA-III 6.0Gb/s - 550 MB/s Read & 520 MB/s Write [+118] (Single Hard Drive)
> Optical Drive: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE. (BLACK COLOR)
> Sound: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
> Operating System: Windows 7 Prof (64-bit Edition)
> Configuration #: 420937 3820 build: cost £1237.20 (inc VAT) (no gpu, add £300 for 7950, or possibly 7850 at lower price)
> Case: Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ front USB 3.0 [+57]
> Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default Case Fan (might add extra)
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3820 Quad Core 3.60 GHz 10MB Intel Smart Cache LGA2011
> Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC / Xtremegear Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator
> Motherboard: Asus P9X79 Pro Intel X79 Chipset, 3-Way SLI / Crossfire supported, 4 Channel DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 8 RAM slots, UEFI Bios, BT GO, SSD Caching, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, SATA-III RAID, 4 Gen3 PCIe x16 & 2 PCIe x1 Memory: 8GB (4x2GB) PC12800 DDR3/1600mhz Quad Channel Memory [+8] (Kingston Hyper X Blu Series w/Heat Spreader [+16])
> Power Supply Upgrade: 850 Watts Power Supplies (CoolerMaster 850watt Silent ProModular Gaming Power Supply, SLI / Crossfire ready [+25])
> Hard Drive: 180 GB Intel 520 Series SATA-III 6.0Gb/s - 550 MB/s Read & 520 MB/s Write [+118] (Single Hard Drive)
> Optical Drive: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE.Sound: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
> Network: ONBOARD 10/100/1000 GIGABIT LAN PORT -- As standard on all PCs
> Flash Media Reader/Writer: INTERNAL 52in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer [+9]
> Video Camera: Logitech Webcam C210 [+13]
> Operating System: Win 7 Prof (64-bit Edition)
> I know the 3820 is more future proof, but basically I just need a decent gaming pc, and I'm also concerned with using less power, quieter running etc. The 2700K seems to perform more quietly and power efficiently than the 3820, but at present there isn't the price difference I'd expected (prices may drop, I suppose).
> If the 2700K was substantially cheaper then I'd definitely go for it given the excellent reviews from reviewers and owners, but the fact that both systems are similar prices and the 3820 being more "future proof" is making me hesitate. Argh, decisions, decisions.
> Any help gratefully received. Thanks.


3820 no doubt!


----------



## oglommi

What kind of memory do you have? 1.28V?

Not to happy with my corsair xms3 9-10-9-27 2000MHZ 1.65V as they only have 533MHz bandwith not that i really know what that bandwith stuff do. Do low quality RAM lower GFLOPS on intel burn test?


----------



## Paradigm84

^^I agree, SB-E provides a better upgrade path and the 3820 OC's well considering it's partially locked.


----------



## Maximuscr31

At 4.625 with RipjawsX 16gb quad kit at 2000mhz xmp profile I hit 107-113 Gflops on IBT. As far as 3820 or 2700k being quiter? I don't understand that as that is up to your cooler. The 3820 runs incredible cool for the overclock though. 4.625 is my 24/7 oc. Temp idles are 28-31 and hit 62-65* using a h100 normally while stress testing. Once I clean my fan filters it should drop back down to 25* idle and 58-62* while stress testing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very similar setup to mine, however my temps are higher than yours at the same clock.


----------



## jayarte

Power consumption differences between 2600K, 2700K, 3820, 3930K:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-3820_8.html#sect0

Can't remember where I saw the benchmark showing temps (forgot to bookmark it).

To be fair, unless you've tried the different chips yourself for the same type of process (eg gaming) it's very difficult to compare and offer advice. Not many people who have bought a new system based around either the 2011 or 1155 are going to admit they might have made the wrong choice; once you've decided on a new setup it's kind of nice to think you have the best one you could afford for the job you wanted it for.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very similar setup to mine, however my temps are higher than yours at the same clock.


I have alot of fans in the case and used the noctura tim. My case flows alot of air it seems.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> Power consumption differences between 2600K, 2700K, 3820, 3930K:
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-3820_8.html#sect0
> Can't remember where I saw the benchmark showing temps (forgot to bookmark it).
> To be fair, unless you've tried the different chips yourself for the same type of process (eg gaming) it's very difficult to compare and offer advice. Not many people who have bought a new system based around either the 2011 or 1155 are going to admit they might have made the wrong choice; once you've decided on a new setup it's kind of nice to think you have the best one you could afford for the job you wanted it for.


That chip also was a ES. Most ES seemed to have a problem overclocking past 4.5. Once it released 4.625 is the minimum and 5.0 isn't uncommon at all. Any reviews done before the end of feb i take with a grain of salt. Just like the ivy bridge leaks. I take them with a grain of salt till its a production cpu.


----------



## Paradigm84

Push/ pull?

Hopefully soon I'll be able to buy more/ better fans, with the HAF-X I can fit 1x 230mm, 3x 200mm, 1x 140mm and 4x 120mm if I use push/pull on the H100, I could also probably fit in another 2x 120mm if I ghetto-rigged them with cable-ties.









If I can fit all those fans in I'll have airflow like a beast.


----------



## Maximuscr31

My setup is just push right now. I am going to try and get two super slim fans to help pull. My case has the two 120mm fans pushing exhaust out through the h100 cooler and one 120mm fan on the back. It has 5 or 6 120mm intake fans though.
As far as power consumption I found a great review and breakdown of the power consumption.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/51126-intel-core-i7-3820-sandy-bridge-e-cpu-review-16.html

Quote:


> Compared to its main competition, the i7-2600K, the i7-3820 has about 10% higher idle and 20% higher CPU load power consumption. This is a significant increase, but one must keep in mind that the Sandy Bridge-E chip does have 25% more power-sucking L3 cache, a much larger integrated memory controller, and a revamped PCI-E controlller. You aren't really getting much additional pure CPU performance for those extra watts, but they are an end result of the greatly enhanced PCI-E bandwidth capabilities of the chipset.


----------



## [email protected]

test new bios 1104 in my sabertooth


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I have alot of fans in the case and used the noctura tim. My case flows alot of air it seems.


I got the same case and it rocks. 2 front intake fans and 1 one in the bottom and the side grill can fit a 200mm fan. It's like a cool autumn breeze in there. On top of that there is room for 240 +120 radiators in a midi tower.


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> test new bios 1104 in my sabertooth


quite admirable voltages , interesting


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice voltages, mine is at 1.36 vcore at the moment to hit the same OC.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]ail.fr*
> 
> test new bios 1104 in my sabertooth


Check you're turbo setting details in BIOS. CoreTemps is showing a x36 giving you 4.5GHz but CPUZ shows x37 at 4.65GHz. Possibly this is how you intended it to be but just wanted to give you the heads up.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> test new bios 1104 in my sabertooth


Did you notice anything different or noteworthy in the new BIOS version? Lower temps, increased or decreased stability? New settings/options in BIOS?

I'll be checking it out this weekend, just curious as to what to expect. The Asus release notes for BIOS versions never seem to be very specific about anything.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> Check you're turbo setting details in BIOS. CoreTemps is showing a x36 giving you 4.5GHz but CPUZ shows x37 at 4.65GHz. Possibly this is how you intended it to be but just wanted to give you the heads up.


He is using an older version of Core Temp, it's just a bug.

@[email protected], any chance you could run ~20 passes of IntelBurnTest or LinX? Curious to see if it is stable with that.


----------



## Rabbs

You guys are fantastic. I'll eventually be getting my 3820 and will be using this thread for overclocking her on water, and as good as this thread is going I'm sure I'd get all the help i need with no problem. I was originally gonna get the 3930K but then i was like that would be a waist for gaming only, and seeing how good the 3820 can OC it's perfect for just that. Reminds me of 2600K but just loads better.


----------



## [email protected]

0.9.9.7 core temp is not the last, here with the new 1.0



no change with the latest bios


----------



## [email protected]

here is to 5GHz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/170

I made the 20 in 4625


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jayarte

Can I just ask if any of you had 25/26/2700K before this chip? If so, how have they compared for you personally? I'm buying a new rig and still undecided on which cpu to go for.


----------



## [email protected]

bench vantage 5.1ghz easy for low voltage


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I meant with all memory being used.


----------



## [email protected]

yes I'll do it but the test is long
sorry for my english


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## darivo

one quick question

if you work with CPU strap to 125, the idle state downclock the multiplier and the vcore (in offset mode)????

thanls


----------



## xywdx

When I first purchased this chip, I could run 4.625 at 1.35V, Now I need about 1.365 V to make this stable.
Is this kind of degradation speed normal?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xywdx*
> 
> When I first purchased this chip, I could run 4.625 at 1.35V, Now I need about 1.365 V to make this stable.
> Is this kind of degradation speed normal?


Yep, SB-E has a break in period of about two weeks. Then you'll need a tad more voltage to be stable.


----------



## xywdx

*Sad face*
Well I'm still quite content with my choice of 3820 over IVB, guess I just need to pick up the power bill with stout heart.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xywdx*
> 
> *Sad face*
> Well I'm still quite content with my choice of 3820 over IVB, guess I just need to pick up the power bill with stout heart.


The heat with SBe is less than IVB it seems. Just look at your saving money by not using as much juice by having to run your fans at a much lower speed to maintain your higher overclock


----------



## overpass

Hi guys, another neophyte in overclocking here..just a small question.
In the bios (Sabertooth X79), when trying to change BCLK frequency, do I just type in the value, or use the CPU strap option?
I am trying to emulate what others have done, but I constantly am beset with failure to post...possibly due to anemic power supply.
Just hoping I don't blow anything up...I'd appreciate any input on the matter!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpass*
> 
> Hi guys, another neophyte in overclocking here..just a small question.
> In the bios (Sabertooth X79), when trying to change BCLK frequency, do I just type in the value, or use the CPU strap option?
> I am trying to emulate what others have done, but I constantly am beset with failure to post...possibly due to anemic power supply.
> Just hoping I don't blow anything up...I'd appreciate any input on the matter!


Fill out your system specs in your profile under my rig. It makes it easier to see what you're working with. Yes, the Strap is what you want to use.


----------



## overpass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fill out your system specs in your profile under my rig. It makes it easier to see what you're working with. Yes, the Strap is what you want to use.


Thank you








I am still working through all 58 pages of this giant thread, this has been a very interesting read.
But I managed to make it past post! I think I was able to at least progress to this point, by understanding that I had to use the Strap, then entering the timing of the ram manually ([email protected] voltage). I also increased LLC to High, and Vcore to 1.360V...I am swamped with info it seems, I like it lol.



The temp is too high, understandably so, since my cooler is not the greatest in the world, and due to the voltage. I've tried 1.360V or so for the longest time but Intel Burn Test fails invariably.
Thanks again, and if anyone has advice in trying to increase efficiency a bit I would welcome any ideas!


----------



## Ramsey77

On the 212+ it was necessary to fill in the gaps between the direct touch heat pipes with TIM, did you happen to do this? If not I would remove/clean/reinstall your cooler. Those temps are too high for even that cooler. Mine isn't much different (besides the Evo having no gaps between pipes) from yours, and I don't hit 70C. It's something easy too try anyway.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## overpass

Now that you mention it, I have some suspicion that I've plastered too much TIM on the cooler.

Believe me, I tried to use isopropyl alcohol to clean that bugger again and again, just couldn't get the dried up TIM from them blasted gaps between the base and heatpipes. Maybe I can just use flowing warm water under tap to loosen the crap and clean with alcohol later? Next time I will try to use a credit card or something to fill in those gaps first, and just go a bit easy on the TIM.

Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## AbsurdMan

Here is my 24/7 setting for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350800


And my max OC so far, there is a little more room left, I forgot to disable HT.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348504


----------



## Ramsey77

How are you cooling that beast? I'd like to see some temps...


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> How are you cooling that beast? I'd like to see some temps...


I'm using a single stage phase change.

Max was 16c on core 0. I had a picture but i accidentally hit print screen for the Cine bench pic before saving the one with temps.

I'll run prime again tomorrow and post the results.


----------



## AbsurdMan

AIDA64 after an hour. I haven't tweaked the voltage at all, could probably go a little lower.


----------



## BuildBuildBuild

I would really appreciate some additional opinions from the i7-3820 experts here regarding faulty ASUS P9X79 Deluxe Motherboards and a 3820 chip:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248220/i7-3820-failing-prime95-at-stock-speeds-is-it-the-cpu-the-motherboard-the-ram-or-something-else-how-do-i-figure-it-out

Please read the entire thread before commenting (it's a short one). Thanks!


----------



## Blackout621

Maybe a little OT, but check out this price guys.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0383144


----------



## Paradigm84

^Very nice, mine was about the same in GBP.


----------



## oglommi

I love my new 3820, I predict this moore's law is grinding to a stop and future generations CPU's offer only cosmetic improvements so I can keep my 3820 for years.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I love my new 3820, I predict this moore's law is grinding to a stop and future generations CPU's offer only cosmetic improvements so I can keep my 3820 for years.


I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## Paradigm84

^This, I think it will continue for several CPU generations yet, Moore's law will only fail when we are limited on how many transistors we can pack into a given area by actual atomic size.


----------



## AbsurdMan

And Intel Burn Test, even though it's is not a very good stability test. IMO


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> And Intel Burn Test, even though it's is not a very good stability test. IMO


Woah, very nice!


----------



## MunneY

I've just started messing with mine. I've clocked it to 4.6 only changing the multiplier... I've never really oc'd outside of multiplier... Scared to push it to far.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've just started messing with mine. I've clocked it to 4.6 only changing the multiplier... I've never really oc'd outside of multiplier... Scared to push it to far.


You have a 3820 that will do a 46 multi, WOW


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> You have a 3820 that will do a 46 multi, WOW


I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not.


The multiplier is locked at 42x 43x. In order to overclock the CPU higher you have to mess with the BCLK straps.

@AbsurdMan, I am jealous.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The multiplier is locked at 42x. In order to overclock the CPU higher you have to mess with the BCLK straps.
> @AbsurdMan, I am jealous.


I just realized i still have turbo core on... crap...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The multiplier is locked at *42x.* In order to overclock the CPU higher you have to mess with the BCLK straps.
> @AbsurdMan, I am jealous.


43


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not.


No sarcasm, mine is max at 43 and someone on the asrock x79 discussion thread had an 3820 that maxed at 44. I was just going to be jealous!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> No sarcasm, mine is max at 43 and someone on the asrock x79 discussion thread had an 3820 that maxed at 44. I was just going to be jealous!!


I'll check it again when I get home... But i set it with an Asrock Extreme4 last night before I reset it, and I'm pretty sure it took 45. If it does, I'll be sure to let you guys know.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^This, I think it will continue for several CPU generations yet, Moore's law will only fail when we are limited on how many transistors we can pack into a given area by actual atomic size.


Moore's law states doubling every 18 months. Bulldozer and IB improvments were only miniscule so piledriver and hashwell needs like 150% increase to catch up with Moore's law. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> No sarcasm, mine is max at 43 and someone on the asrock x79 discussion thread had an 3820 that maxed at 44. I was just going to be jealous!!


On my board you can "set" it to 44 in the bios, but the cpu only allows 43. Even the auto over clock thing from ASUS "sets" the multiplier to 44 but cpuz showed it really only went up to 43.

I don't know how Intel sets the limits on its cpus but I don't think there is any way around them. The max multiplier is, from what i can tell, the max multiplier, period.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> On my board you can "set" it to 44 in the bios, but the cpu only allows 43. Even the auto over clock thing from ASUS "sets" the multiplier to 44 but cpuz showed it really only went up to 43.
> I don't know how Intel sets the limits on its cpus but I don't think there is any way around them. The max multiplier is, from what i can tell, the max multiplier, period.


now that does make sense.... I haven't messed with my ratio at all... I'm pretty satisfied as it is. Like I said, I'm kinda n00bish to this so I dont wanna tear it up lol.


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Moore's law states doubling every 18 months. Bulldozer and IB improvments were only miniscule so piledriver and hashwell needs like 150% increase to catch up with Moore's law. That's just not going to happen.


Bloomfield came out Gulftown came out November 2008 with ~ 770 million transistors. March 2010 with ~1.1 billion transistors, Sandy Bridge E came out in late 2011 with ~ 2.2 billion transistors.

Lynnfield was launched in September 2009 with 731 million transistors. In January 2011 Sandy Bridge has ~1.1 billion transistors.

Roughly there has been a doubling, however Moore's "Law" is more observational and predictive rather than a rigorous fundamental law of science or engineering.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> now that does make sense.... I haven't messed with my ratio at all... I'm pretty satisfied as it is. Like I said, I'm kinda n00bish to this so I dont wanna tear it up lol.


Just set the strap to 125 and lower the multiplier to 37 for 4.6GHz, or somewhere you're comfortable that the voltage you are aiming to stay under can handle and just tweak it a little. You can get a little more from you memory if you raise the strap too.

I find it pretty fun to overclock, especially when you start messing around with all the other voltages and really pushing your hardware. It's not difficult, though i do understand your apprehension. Setting my cpu to 1.630 was a little scary but to me it was worth it.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> Just set the strap to 125 and lower the multiplier to 37 for 4.6GHz, or somewhere you're comfortable that the voltage you are aiming to stay under can handle and just tweak it a little. You can get a little more from you memory if you raise the strap too.
> I find it pretty fun to overclock, especially when you start messing around with all the other voltages and really pushing your hardware. It's not difficult, though i do understand your apprehension. Setting my cpu to 1.630 was a little scary but to me it was worth it.


I'll probably want to stay at stock volts. I figured 4.5 or 4.6 would be aight on stock. Just using it to beat renders out


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeElmo*
> 
> Bloomfield came out Gulftown came out November 2008 with ~ 770 million transistors. March 2010 with ~1.1 billion transistors, Sandy Bridge E came out in late 2011 with ~ 2.2 billion transistors.
> Lynnfield was launched in September 2009 with 731 million transistors. In January 2011 Sandy Bridge has ~1.1 billion transistors.
> Roughly there has been a doubling, however Moore's "Law" is more observational and predictive rather than a rigorous fundamental law of science or engineering.


My bad, just wikipediaed and moore's law is a doubling of transistor chips on a integrated circuit every two years. I thought it was a doubling of computing strength every 18 months. Six core Xenon and I7's actually exceeded moore's law.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Well there is a correlation between the density of transistors and performance, but it isn't as strong as Moore's law would suggest.


----------



## MunneY

Alright.. I set my BLK to 125 and my multi to 35 on stock volts with Hyperthreading still on and passed Intel's burn test. Temps are alot higher, but Thats to be expected. Hit 70 under Burn test and about 60 while rendering 1080p video. I'ma leave it here for now and may adjust more!

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## JKDC

What do you do when you OC it too high and it won't post? Once I get to 39x125 I get no post or anything. I set the voltage to 1.4v but the Asrock Extreme 6 doesn't have an extra voltage setting. I'd really like to figure it out since I still have low 70's temps and at 1.36v.


----------



## Paradigm84

If it won't post you can use the Clr CMOS button, that will reset all the settings in the BIOS.


----------



## JKDC

I did but I'm talking about getting 39x125 to post and get it stable. Nothing happens when I set it to 4.875. It just sits there. Do I need to go to 1.45v or higher to get it to post or is it the limit already?


----------



## Paradigm84

Have you been increasing the multiplier in small intervals or not? If not then try going down to 37 and testing, then 38 and try increasing the vcore to get it stable in steps. It also might be worth looking around OCN to see what vcore other people needed to get to 4.875, the numbers won't be the same for you but it'll give you a rough idea.

Are you just going for benchmarking or are you trying to keep it that high for 24/7?


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> My bad, just wikipediaed and moore's law is a doubling of transistor chips on a integrated circuit every two years. I thought it was a doubling of computing strength every 18 months. Six core Xenon and I7's actually exceeded moore's law.


The thinking of the day was that die shrinks would allow frequency to be scaled to astronomical limits. Intel predicted in 2000 that we would be running 10GHz chips by 2011 (a prediction many thought to be short selling themselves) http://hardocp.com/news/2010/05/07/10ghz_processors_by_2011; however the reality has been that Intel did not release a chip with a nominal frequency above I believe 3.6 (i7 3820) and has not crossed the 4GHz barrier even in turbo boost frequencies in 2011. While some of this can be chalked up to the reduced competition from AMD Netburst really brought it home for Intel that scaling of frequency has its limits.

Core counts have increased and undoubtedly in a well threaded application a 3930K is at least ten times as fast as a single core Pentium 4 at similar clocks.


----------



## JKDC

24/7. I have it at 4.75 stable at 1.36v with 1666 RAM. I just tried upping BCLK and lowered the RAM speed and got to 4850 before it wouldn't post so obviously my chip's limit is 4.85 at low ram speed(1333). I then upped the multi at 1684 or so but I got a clock interrupt failure so maybe I could get 4.85 at 1.4+ with 1700 RAM but I think I will leave it at 4.75. 100mhz isn't worth the extra voltage.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to keep my pc from sleeping? Whenever I leave it on for a long time it goes to sleep then gets stuck at a 30 q-code then after I restart it it stays at a 40 q-code and finally after another restart it posts correctly. Any ideas on why it does this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to keep my pc from sleeping? Whenever I leave it on for a long time it goes to sleep then gets stuck at a 30 q-code then after I restart it it stays at a 40 q-code and finally after another restart it posts correctly. Any ideas on why it does this?


Control panel /power options /change plan settings/ put the computer to sleep: NEVER


----------



## eyetrippy

Thought I'd join in here as recently picked up a 3820 and Asus Rampage IV Formula board. Had a UD3 before, but didn't like it at all.

Don't have one of the greatest chips - currently trying for 4.75GHz. So far 1.376 isn't stable







But I am still learning the limits of the CPU and motherboard.

Most expensive chip and board I have ever bought, so I don't want to kill it. Don't mind torturing the CPU a bit, but I want the board to last for years.

Getting to 5GHz takes north of 1.5V, and am not prepared to push it that far. Did for a couple of minutes and IBT pushed temps up to 92 C.

It's a pity as I was really hoping for 5GHz....

So I think my target will be to keep voltage under 1.4V, and aim for the best possible OC on that.

Any other performance will have to be gained from the insane amount of tweaking options on this board. 99% of which I have no idea what they are, but will learn









While this may sound like a *** question, will ask anyway. While this pc is not used solely for gaming, that is it's main purpose. What are the odds of improving the clocks if I dropped the HT? Would the loss of HT be worth any possible gains?


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Thought I'd join in here as recently picked up a 3820 and Asus Rampage IV Formula board. Had a UD3 before, but didn't like it at all.
> Don't have one of the greatest chips - currently trying for 4.75GHz. So far 1.376 isn't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still learning the limits of the CPU and motherboard.
> Most expensive chip and board I have ever bought, so I don't want to kill it. Don't mind torturing the CPU a bit, but I want the board to last for years.
> Getting to 5GHz takes north of 1.5V, and am not prepared to push it that far. Did for a couple of minutes and IBT pushed temps up to 92 C.
> It's a pity as I was really hoping for 5GHz....
> So I think my target will be to keep voltage under 1.4V, and aim for the best possible OC on that.
> Any other performance will have to be gained from the insane amount of tweaking options on this board. 99% of which I have no idea what they are, but will learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this may sound like a *** question, will ask anyway. While this pc is not used solely for gaming, that is it's main purpose. What are the odds of improving the clocks if I dropped the HT? Would the loss of HT be worth any possible gains?


It may make a little bit of difference but it seems to make less of a difference on Sandy Bridge than it did on the old Nehalem processors.


----------



## marduk666

for me multiplier at 44x i get 4.656mhz im sure i can get 4.7 4.8ghz if i waste a little bit more time on it . but now for 24/7 im alright at 4.5Ghz 53c 57c on load


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Thought I'd join in here as recently picked up a 3820 and Asus Rampage IV Formula board. Had a UD3 before, but didn't like it at all.
> Don't have one of the greatest chips - currently trying for 4.75GHz. So far 1.376 isn't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am still learning the limits of the CPU and motherboard.
> Most expensive chip and board I have ever bought, so I don't want to kill it. Don't mind torturing the CPU a bit, but I want the board to last for years.
> Getting to 5GHz takes north of 1.5V, and am not prepared to push it that far. Did for a couple of minutes and IBT pushed temps up to 92 C.
> It's a pity as I was really hoping for 5GHz....
> So I think my target will be to keep voltage under 1.4V, and aim for the best possible OC on that.
> Any other performance will have to be gained from the insane amount of tweaking options on this board. 99% of which I have no idea what they are, but will learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this may sound like a *** question, will ask anyway. While this pc is not used solely for gaming, that is it's main purpose. What are the odds of improving the clocks if I dropped the HT? Would the loss of HT be worth any possible gains?


for my part i tried at 1.52v and temps were good but my goal was 4.5ghz for 24/7 i push the vcore at 1.52v so im sure it is stable and after that i decrease the vcore to find the good spot


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, I had a 2500K at 4.5, so wanted a bit more out of this setup.

It's unbelievable how smooth BF3 is at 4.75 though, compared to the 2500K at 4.5 Not that the 2500K was bad, but the 3820 seems to handle those occasional heavy load spikes a bit better.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Well, I had a 2500K at 4.5, so wanted a bit more out of this setup.
> It's unbelievable how smooth BF3 is at 4.75 though, compared to the 2500K at 4.5 Not that the 2500K was bad, but the 3820 seems to handle those occasional heavy load spikes a bit better.


Tell me about it. On Crysis 1st map where you first overlook the island at sunrise I had 45 FPS at max settings on my 920 at 3.9 and about the same on my Q6600 at 3.3. Now with the 3820 at 4.75 I stay above 60 FPS at the same spot. Unfortunately on the 2nd map overlooking the town it looks like I am still at 45 FPS. Bah.....maybe Crysis can stay above 60 FPS the whole game in 2015. LOL


----------



## cgg123321

Just pulled the trigger on a 3820 and MSI x79-GD5 Gen 3 for $420









I have a D14 coming in soon and I haven't picked a set of ram yet. I'm looking 16gb and I'm happy with a modest OC. Can you guys point in me in the right direction for picking ram and OCing this chip? I've been out of the loop since I got my e8400. All the guides seem to be for Ivy and Sb.

Cheers









edit: how are these?


----------



## JKDC

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231539

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231441


----------



## Maximuscr31

If your asking which one by posting links then I would say get what you can afford. I got 2133mhz quad channel Gskill Ripjaws X ram for a p67/z68 setup off here brand new for 100-120ish. It runs fine at 2133mhz with a blk 100 strap or [email protected] using the xmp profile. Your not going to see a tremendous difference.


----------



## cgg123321

Yeah I'm just going to pick up a cheap set of 1600 gskill's. Anything looks good compared to my current ram setup


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, I got 4.75GHz (mem at 2000 - 10-10-10-30-1t @ 1.425V) seemingly stable at 1.38V. Temps on core 0 peaked at 74 but the other 3 didn't break 70C.

I say I have it "seemingly" stable, as I do have one outstanding issue. Resuming from sleep does not seem to work. Just hangs. From cold boot, works fine, under load it works fine, but resume from sleep hangs it.

Got so many tweaks active it would be hard to list them all.

Got a number of things I could try tonight such as lowering memory speed, disabling thermal monitor, etc, and trying to find cause. Just thought I would mention it in case someone had similar issue and had a good suggestion.

Hope I find the cause and find my max memory OC by Friday, as I would love to actually play some games properly this weekend


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Well, I had a 2500K at 4.5, so wanted a bit more out of this setup.
> It's unbelievable how smooth BF3 is at 4.75 though, compared to the 2500K at 4.5 Not that the 2500K was bad, but the 3820 seems to handle those occasional heavy load spikes a bit better.


Have you noticed any other improvements over the 2500K? Temps/power consumption etc? Has the upgrade been worthwhile?

I'm still unsure which chip to go for, 2500K or 3820 and although I appreciate that that question has been done to death, it is handy hearing from people who have actually owned both chips. Benchmark tests are just that, benchmark, and I'd prefer to get a picture of the cpu performance over time with an actual user.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> Have you noticed any other improvements over the 2500K? Temps/power consumption etc? Has the upgrade been worthwhile?
> I'm still unsure which chip to go for, 2500K or 3820 and although I appreciate that that question has been done to death, it is handy hearing from people who have actually owned both chips. Benchmark tests are just that, benchmark, and I'd prefer to get a picture of the cpu performance over time with an actual user.


My brother has the 2500K and I have the 3820 and the performance between our two rigs seem fairly comparable (apart from he only has 8GB of RAM).


----------



## eyetrippy

Well, I have been spending so much time installing and tweaking that I have hardly had any time to do much of anything besides a bit of BF3. BF3 does definitely run a bit better, and that is with my GPU's at lower OC than I had them with the 2500K.

To be honest, I wouldn't say there is a whole lot of difference between the two, but I do prefer my X79 Formula and 3820 to the 2500K and P8Z68 Pro Gen 3 I had.

I absolutely love this board. The CPU is a place-holder (pretty decent one at that) until Ivy-E.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My brother has the 2500K and I have the 3820 and the performance between our two rigs seem fairly comparable (apart from he only has 8GB of RAM).


Ah, thanks for that. That's the kind of feedback I was hoping for. I was going to go for 8gb RAM myself with whichever chip I finally decide on. lol it's taking me weeks to make up my mind.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Well, I got 4.75GHz (mem at 2000 - 10-10-10-30-1t @ 1.425V) seemingly stable at 1.38V. Temps on core 0 peaked at 74 but the other 3 didn't break 70C.
> I say I have it "seemingly" stable, as I do have one outstanding issue. Resuming from sleep does not seem to work. Just hangs. From cold boot, works fine, under load it works fine, but resume from sleep hangs it.
> Got so many tweaks active it would be hard to list them all.
> Got a number of things I could try tonight such as lowering memory speed, disabling thermal monitor, etc, and trying to find cause. Just thought I would mention it in case someone had similar issue and had a good suggestion.
> Hope I find the cause and find my max memory OC by Friday, as I would love to actually play some games properly this weekend


Are your C-States disabled?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I got my 24 hour stable btw.

[email protected] 599k .JPG file


----------



## Hachi-chan

I finally put together my rig and of course did some overclocking!



I'm not sure if these are good temps or not, can someone give me an opinion here? I'm on a loop with just the CPU only. Although I'm kind of skeptical on the memory, I have it on the bios as XMP @ 1600, 9-9-9-24. But I'm seeing stuff that I'm not familiar with, is this normal?

I may try going for a lower voltage, but probably will do some Prime95 overnight and see what happens with my current voltage of 1.34v.


----------



## marduk666

for my part Vcore arent a worry i just dont bother with that i give has much Vcore i want to get the mhz i want







simple at 1.39v i get 4.7ghz i want 4.9, 5.0ghz i will give it 1.52v simple







since i have switch too intel ,i5 750 , i7 2600k and now i7 3820 i always did 1.5v and all those cpu are still working now . but a great cooler is a most now i Watercool so 1.52v is no worry with temps i tried 1.58v to get 5.2ghz but didnt work i will try to get there soon if possible.anyways good luck sir and if you air cool i would not recommend 1.5v just to say.


----------



## eyetrippy

Wish I was brave enough to run those volts through my CPU, even if I don't plan on keeping it forever.

After a bit of playing, yesterday I figured out that the CPU didn't like jumping straight to 4.75 from sleep mode. If I set the CPU ratio to something like 30 (giving 3.75GHz) and used the turbo to go to 38, then it would resume.

And after all that, have decided to simply use bclk and turbo to OC to 4.575 so that I can get C1E working to reduce idle power usage. With that I have my memory at 2270 at 11-11-11-30-1t with 1.475V.

I will have more of a play around when new BIOS get released, but for now, think I need to play some games and relax. I find OCing quite stressful sometimes


----------



## nz_nails

Finally upgraded from my q6600, Went for the budget UD3 but it seems to be doing OK. Definitely a budget board, not a single led on the board and the manual does not even have the beep codes listed.



Not the best OC but I'm happy:thumb:

Oh and the Vdroop is horrid that is set to extreme LLC and 1.4v in bios.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Very similar to mine.


----------



## nz_nails

Are you folding on yours? Interested in your PPD if you are mines about 25-32k


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Wish I was brave enough to run those volts through my CPU, even if I don't plan on keeping it forever.
> After a bit of playing, yesterday I figured out that the CPU didn't like jumping straight to 4.75 from sleep mode. If I set the CPU ratio to something like 30 (giving 3.75GHz) and used the turbo to go to 38, then it would resume.
> And after all that, have decided to simply use bclk and turbo to OC to 4.575 so that I can get C1E working to reduce idle power usage. With that I have my memory at 2270 at 11-11-11-30-1t with 1.475V.
> I will have more of a play around when new BIOS get released, but for now, think I need to play some games and relax. I find OCing quite stressful sometimes


What kind of RAM do you have that runs at that high of a frequency at 1.475v?


----------



## eyetrippy

This kind









Pretty decent memory.

As an aside, I just decided to pick up a 3930K to go with my board instead of a 3820.

Guess I won't be seeing much of you guys in here after all....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz_nails*
> 
> Are you folding on yours? Interested in your PPD if you are mines about 25-32k


That's a good question.

I was folding in a Linux VM, however my university internet connection won't let me configure it so I've had to switch back to the standard [email protected] client.

When I started folding on the [email protected] client it was saying around 45k - 50k PPD but now for some reason it has dropped to only around 30k which is irritating to say the least.


----------



## oglommi

I get BSOD on specific wu's. Project 7010 gives me BSOD x101 after like 10 minutes when I can run anything else stable as a rock for days at an end. Tried upping vcore substantially but to no evail. Anybody got this problem?

The problem is only the 3820. My 870 cpu runs these WU's fine


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Wish I was brave enough to run those volts through my CPU, even if I don't plan on keeping it forever.
> After a bit of playing, yesterday I figured out that the CPU didn't like jumping straight to 4.75 from sleep mode. If I set the CPU ratio to something like 30 (giving 3.75GHz) and used the turbo to go to 38, then it would resume.
> And after all that, have decided to simply use bclk and turbo to OC to 4.575 so that I can get C1E working to reduce idle power usage. With that I have my memory at 2270 at 11-11-11-30-1t with 1.475V.
> I will have more of a play around when new BIOS get released, but for now, think I need to play some games and relax. I find OCing quite stressful sometimes


hello mates

is it possible to get BLCK-Strap to 125 and get the c1e state work???

when i try to push Strap to 125, the idle voltage doesn't go down


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> hello mates
> is it possible to get BLCK-Strap to 125 and get the c1e state work???
> when i try to push Strap to 125, the idle voltage doesn't go down


Not that we've found. That's why I'm running at 105x43 for 4.5ghz. As long as you keep the strap at 100 it doesn't seem to have a problem with a light BCLK overclock.


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Not that we've found. That's why I'm running at 105x43 for 4.5ghz. As long as you keep the strap at 100 it doesn't seem to have a problem with a light BCLK overclock.


hmmm do you have pics of your temps and your voltajes and tips??

i assume what when you oc' the BLCK you need to block pciex at 100, correct???

is safe to rise BLCK to 105???

thank you Sneaky


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> hmmm do you have pics of your temps and your voltajes and tips??
> i assume what when you oc' the BLCK you need to block pciex at 100, correct???
> is safe to rise BLCK to 105???
> thank you Sneaky




I believe that PCI-E is now on a different bus since integrated memory controllers. The memory is still on that bus however, and does get overclocked as well in the process. Also for voltage I'm using an offset of +0.010 to get those voltages.


----------



## nz_nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I get BSOD on specific wu's. Project 7010 gives me BSOD x101 after like 10 minutes when I can run anything else stable as a rock for days at an end. Tried upping vcore substantially but to no evail. Anybody got this problem?
> The problem is only the 3820. My 870 cpu runs these WU's fine


I'm haven't got that WU yet but i'll let you know if/when I do.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 
> I believe that PCI-E is now on a different bus since integrated memory controllers. The memory is still on that bus however, and does get overclocked as well in the process. Also for voltage I'm using an offset of +0.010 to get those voltages.


I want to keep power saving features on so I dropped down to 105*43 after reading this. Thanks. Quick question though. I just DL'd OHM and notice this wild temp reading. What is the 2nd CPU line measuring anyway?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I want to keep power saving features on so I dropped down to 105*43 after reading this. Thanks. Quick question though. I just DL'd OHM and notice this wild temp reading. What is the 2nd CPU line measuring anyway?


OHM gives me all sorts of weird hardware readings, I'm pretty sure that it's just misreading sensors on the new boards, check the system temps in my screen shot for example. I live in Canada, but ambient isn't that cold







. The fact that it's on a second line is kind of concerning though, I don't have a second line, and if that's an accurate VRM temp or something you need to get it cooled immediately. Check AI Suite and see if there are any temps that high would be my starting point.

*edit* I just checked my screen shots and I do have a second line for CPU and it's usually 0c or 0.5c, however looking at OHM open on my PC right now I don't.


----------



## Ramsey77

Nope. Every other temp utility i have shows nothing out of the ordinary. Don't know what that is, but it must be a glitch of some sort eh?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Nope. Every other temp utility i have shows nothing out of the ordinary. Don't know what that is, but it must be a glitch of some sort eh?


I think that's a fairly safe assumption. My guess is that it's either our boards are too new and the software hasn't been updated to read the sensors properly, or it's getting weird readings trying to poll the sensors under extreme stress.


----------



## SimpleTech

Like I've been saying before, use HWiNFO64 (or HWiNFO32 if you have a 32-bit OS). Has more readings than most monitoring software IMO.

Last time Open Hardware Monitor has been updated was back in January. Last time HWiNFO was updated was today and it has ongoing updates (~1 release every week).


----------



## MAKATTACK

Hi all. I'm OC'ing my sig rig and seem to be stable at 4.3 (just upped multi). I'm running IBT on max settings and temps are getting up as high as 63 with a 1.218 vcore. I set my offset to -.015. Do these temps seem normal for this chip? Is it possible my cpu cooler needs to be reseated?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I'd say those temps are in line.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'd say those temps are in line.


Me too.


----------



## MAKATTACK

Thanks guys. I just don't understand how people with similar setups and cooling have such lower temps...and some at higher clocks? I'm usually at 58 when I run P95..


----------



## MAKATTACK

If I want to try and push farther, will I have to disable the power saving features? I'm at 4.3 now using only the multi....


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK*
> 
> Thanks guys. I just don't understand how people with similar setups and cooling have such lower temps...and some at higher clocks? I'm usually at 58 when I run P95..


All chips are different man, it's the luck of the draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK*
> 
> If I want to try and push farther, will I have to disable the power saving features? I'm at 4.3 now using only the multi....


If you use anything other than a 100 strap, it will disable automatically IIRC.


----------



## AbsurdMan

I'm getting q-code 00 now on my 3820 rig. Any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> I'm getting q-code 00 now on my 3820 rig. Any ideas on what might be wrong?


What does the manual say a 00 code means?


----------



## Paradigm84

00 is 'not used'.


----------



## Colton48

Quick question for anyone that knows.

I'm not the most smartest overclocker in the world but I know voltage is key and too much is bad so I usually setup from the default overclock profile in the bios and from that I decrease the voltages to a lower setting for a better running cooler system.

Well I have an Asrock Xtreme 4 board and I used the 4.8 setting in the bios and from that I turned the voltages down and it looked good in the bios and it seems to be running cooler than before.

On my old I7 920 it never showed the actual watts so I wasn't sure how many watts it was getting I simply went on the voltage in the bios but on this new I7 3820 it shows the wattage it's getting in core temp and I see that this is getting around 150W when the max is supposed to be 130 I believe?

Is that bad or normal on a overclocked I7 3820?
It seems to be running cooler for being clocked so high and it's actually rock solid but I figured I would write and ask if somebody knew so I don't end up damaging something in case it's not supposed to break 130 even with a over clock.

Thanks amigos.


----------



## samwiches

I'm pretty sure the 130W TDP of the 3820 is for stock settings. My 2500K was a 95W chip and after overclocking Core Temp would show up to 150W in Linpack tests, or 110W under Prime.

Also, everything I about that output reading says it's very inaccurate. You probably need some monitoring hardware right on your board if you want the real number, or maybe a Kill A Watt placed right at the plug would give you an idea about the increased draw when overclocked, versus draw at stock.


----------



## darivo

Finally, with help of many users here, i set an stable Oc for 24/7

4.514mhz - ht on at 1.288vCore
43*105 blck

2240 mhz at 12-12-12-36 at 1.55vdim

temps about 62º max, with 800 rpm cpu fan

vtt: 1.20v
vccsa: 1.20v
pll: 1.5v



i passed prime95 for 6 hours, and IBT 20 times, at very high memory

thank you all for your support


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> Finally, with help of many users here, i set an stable Oc for 24/7
> 4.514mhz - ht on at 1.288vCore
> 43*105 blck
> 2240 mhz at 12-12-12-36 at 1.55vdim
> temps about 62º max, with 800 rpm cpu fan
> vtt: 1.20v
> vccsa: 1.20v
> pll: 1.5v
> 
> i passed prime95 for 6 hours, and IBT 20 times, at very high memory
> thank you all for your support


That's a nice voltage you've got there. Also thanx for posting the VTT / VCCSA / PLL you're using, I'm curious to see what others are using on these.


----------



## Riskitall84

Had mine a week but this has been my first chance to play and coming from a 3930k I think this chip is more fun


----------



## darivo

you give me the main reason to find the 105blck!!!

thank you very much Sneaky


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I get BSOD on specific wu's. Project 7010 gives me BSOD x101 after like 10 minutes when I can run anything else stable as a rock for days at an end. Tried upping vcore substantially but to no evail. Anybody got this problem?
> The problem is only the 3820. My 870 cpu runs these WU's fine


Hi,

0x101 means add more vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info/0_20


----------



## Ramsey77

I am having a strange problem when my base clock is anything but 100. Initially, an overclock is stable through the usual tests, but then a couple days go by then my rig hangs (during cold boot) with a blank screen, but the trouble code says AA. Anyone know what I could try, or what is going on? It's like my rig wants to run, but my GPU isn't outputting video. Reset bios, redo OC, and everything is good again. Could a faulty backup battery cause this? Right now I am at 4.3 (100*43) and it will run that forever without so much as a hiccup, but 4.5 (105*43) and 4.625 (125*37) will do the above after a few days. Confused.


----------



## TheHunter

Maybe its a mobo bios issue, did you check for latest bios?


----------



## Ramsey77

Running 1103 bios on my RIVG. Could it be a RAM issue? I don't mind the 4.3 OC because it allows me to run at stock volts, but still would like to find out what's up. Anyone have anything similar going on?

Edit: oh and another thing, if I take power from it and it sits too long, I will have the same thing happen as above.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Running 1103 bios on my RIVG. Could it be a RAM issue? I don't mind the 4.3 OC because it allows me to run at stock volts, but still would like to find out what's up. Anyone have anything similar going on?
> Edit: oh and another thing, if I take power from it and it sits too long, I will have the same thing happen as above.


I have a Xeon at stock that does the same thing, and it's a power supply issue for sure. I had to loosen my RAM timings for the 105 BCLK personally, but that was to get stable not boot. I'm running 1.65v through my ram at the advice of GSkill, but that advice was specific to my RAM which is already rated for 1.6.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Running 1103 bios on my RIVG. Could it be a RAM issue? I don't mind the 4.3 OC because it allows me to run at stock volts, but still would like to find out what's up. Anyone have anything similar going on?
> Edit: oh and another thing, if I take power from it and it sits too long, I will have the same thing happen as above.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Xeon at stock that does the same thing, and it's a power supply issue for sure. I had to loosen my RAM timings for the 105 BCLK personally, but that was to get stable not boot. I'm running 1.65v through my ram at the advice of GSkill, but that advice was specific to my RAM which is already rated for 1.6.
Click to expand...

Something is wrong with my AX750? Should I loosen timings, try 1.55v, Or both?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I'm not sure. It's strange to me that it's a condition only caused by cold boot (which is what my Xeon suffers from). If it was power supply I'd guess it would happen at stock as well under the same conditions, and if it was RAM timings / voltage, I'd guess that it would fail stress testing.

With my Xeon it will run just fine, reboot just fine, etc. It hasn't been shut down for about 6 months currently. However if it loses power, it won't power on again for days. It has something to do with the power supply, but it's proprietary and hard to find. I only bring that up because of the cold boot issues that you're having.


----------



## Ramsey77

I think I might try bumping my RAM voltage up to 1.55 and try the 105*43 4.5 again. What sort of problems would a faulty MB battery cause?
Running Blend on P95 right now with these settings. Will report back later.


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Hi,
> 0x101 means add more vcore.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info/0_20


Prime95 , IBT and folding other projects is stable as a rock at 1.37Vcore but this one type of project keeps giving bsod 101 at 1.385Vcore. But it's not a problem anymore as I lowered the multiplier a notch and it now runned at 1.336Vcore for days.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

MB batt would do things like lose your BIOS settings. It's just there so the CMOS chip doesn't lose its data.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> MB batt would do things like lose your BIOS settings. It's just there so the CMOS chip doesn't lose its data.


I might try changing it then, because that might be what's going on.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I might try changing it then, because that might be what's going on.


If you have another MB kicking around you should be able to use the batt off of it, I believe that they're all the same.


----------



## Ramsey77

Going on 4 hours P95 stable 4.5 @ 1.28 vcore & 1.55v RAM.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 00 is 'not used'.


I know 00 means "not used", but what would could be the possible cause of something like that?

I accidentally dropped a small thumb screw and it rolled under the mother board on my bench. Could that have somehow shorted it out?

Thanks for any help, really appreciate it.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> I accidentally dropped a small thumb screw and it rolled under the mother board on my bench. Could that have somehow shorted it out?


Yes, it may have.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> I know 00 means "not used", but what would could be the possible cause of something like that?
> I accidentally dropped a small thumb screw and it rolled under the mother board on my bench. Could that have somehow shorted it out?


That's the fear. I've never seen it personally, but I've heard of it happening. Is it not POSTing?


----------



## AbsurdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> That's the fear. I've never seen it personally, but I've heard of it happening. Is it not POSTing?


Nope, cpu isn't POSTing. Just stays at 00. And nothing i've tried has gotten any results.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbsurdMan*
> 
> I know 00 means "not used", but what would could be the possible cause of something like that?
> I accidentally dropped a small thumb screw and it rolled under the mother board on my bench. Could that have somehow shorted it out?
> Thanks for any help, really appreciate it.


Maybe it's just what is used when nothing else is happening? But mine shows AA when it's booted up and working fine so I'm not sure.


----------



## AbsurdMan

Well the thumb screw rolled under the chip set so maybe it caused a short there.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Going on 4 hours P95 stable 4.5 @ 1.28 vcore & 1.55v RAM.


I dropped a worker a little bit before 5 hours. Gonna add some more vcore and see what happens. Would an unstable OC manifest itself after 2-3 days at a cold boot?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Not to my knowledge, but I could be wrong (I don't turn my computers off). You might want to play with the boot voltage or try a new power supply if it continues to give you problems.

I needed to go to +0.010 (which is ~1.312 max) for my 24 stable.


----------



## JKDC

A worker failure is usually because ram voltage is too low.

My 4.75 OC was no longer stable after a week and I had to lower it so that may be your problem as well.

My Extreme 6 loses video at a 105 BCLK so I am leaving it at 125 for now.


----------



## Ramsey77

What do you have Boot Voltage set on?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> A worker failure is usually because ram voltage is too low.
> My 4.75 OC was no longer stable after a week and I had to lower it so that may be your problem as well.
> My Extreme 6 loses video at a 105 BCLK so I am leaving it at 125 for now.


Hmmm. Perhaps I'm wrong then and the PCI-E does share the BCLK bus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> What do you have Boot Voltage set on?


Mine is set to auto.


----------



## Ramsey77

6 Hours P95 stable so far
(105*43) 4.515Ghz @ 1.35v
RAM: 1680 @ 1.55v

I want to make sure it's stable to see if my booting problem persists afterwards. I will let it eat all night and report back in the AM.







(I love my Hyper 212







)


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 6 Hours P95 stable so far
> (105*43) 4.515Ghz @ 1.35v
> RAM: 1680 @ 1.55v
> I want to make sure it's stable to see if my booting problem persists afterwards. I will let it eat all night and report back in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I love my Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Your cooler does about as good as my H100 in a push pull config. Impressive.


----------



## Ramsey77

I have to give some credit to low ambient temps (~20c) and my case/fans. It flows some massive amounts of air, but the cooler is impressive nonetheless.


----------



## JKDC

I guess the Rampage is better with BCLK adjustments as I get the 3 beeps and no video at boot up at 105. Either that or the 680 is more sensitive or the fact I have SLI. I didn't try lower yet on the BCLK since <= 104 isn't much of a benefit. The PCIe must be strapped as well at 100,125,166 etc. I don't think it would work at 125 and not 105 otherwise. Why did Intel not allow a 50X multi for their flagship quad core processor?


----------



## TurboMach1

so i just picked up a 3820 on saturday and ive got this so far.



i dont see this boot strap thing people are talking about im my bios. can i just manually set the BCLK, and is there a limit that i should stop at?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> I guess the Rampage is better with BCLK adjustments as I get the 3 beeps and no video at boot up at 105. Either that or the 680 is more sensitive or the fact I have SLI. I didn't try lower yet on the BCLK since <= 104 isn't much of a benefit. The PCIe must be strapped as well at 100,125,166 etc. I don't think it would work at 125 and not 105 otherwise. Why did Intel not allow a 50X multi for their flagship quad core processor?


I had a similar problem when I first got my 7970. I swapped from a PCI-E Gen 2 card to the 7970 and the MB would just beep 3 times at me (problem with video according to the beep code guide). To fix it I had to set my PCI-E back to Gen 2 in the BIOS and then it booted fine. the newest BIOS allows me to leave it set to Gen 3 in the BIOS, but according to GPU-Z it's still running at Gen 2. I should do some testing on that later in the week when I get back into town.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I want to make sure it's stable to see if my booting problem persists afterwards. I will let it eat all night and report back in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I love my Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


16 hours stable. I think I will shoot for the magical 24 hour mark. After this there should be no question about component failure or stability issues eh?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> so i just picked up a 3820 on saturday and ive got this so far.
> 
> i dont see this boot strap thing people are talking about im my bios. can i just manually set the BCLK, and is there a limit that i should stop at?


You've got a whole other multiplier to go to







. The multiplier on this chip is maxed at 43 (my board will allow me to set 44, but the chip still runs at 43). The strap we're talking about might be referred to as a ratio, or gears, or something else. The values should be 100,125,166 and 200. There's a guide to explaining Sandy-E overclocking that goes over it all.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> 16 hours stable. I think I will shoot for the magical 24 hour mark. After this there should be no question about component failure or stability issues eh?


It's the cold boot part of the equation that bothers me. If it can run for 24hrs, I'd sign off on the CPU, MB, and RAM being good, but if it gives you grief on a cold boot again, I'd try a new power supply.


----------



## Ramsey77

I wonder if it is my pcie generation setting in the bios? I am pretty sure it is set on gen3 even though my card is gen2. I am leaning more towards a GPU problem than a psu problem. (The problem doesn't arise until I change the baseclock. If it were the psu, wouldn't it do it all the time regardless of settings?)


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I wonder if it is my pcie generation setting in the bios? I am pretty sure it is set on gen3 even though my card is gen2. I am leaning more towards a GPU problem than a psu problem. (The problem doesn't arise until I change the baseclock. If it were the psu, wouldn't it do it all the time regardless of settings?)


I never had any issues until I went PCI-E Gen 3 for both card and MB, but it's certainly worth looking into. I have PCI-E spread spectrum disabled in the BIOS personally, and have changed no other settings related to PCI-E.

I would think that the BCLK wouldn't affect the PS, and if you were cold booting fine at 100 BCLK and having issues at 105, it's likely not the PS. For some reason I've got it in my head that you didn't start cold booting the PC until after the BCLK mod was done, which is my bad.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> .....and if you were cold booting fine at 100 BCLK and having issues at 105.


Yeah, it cold boots just fine at 100. I have a feeling I have a good chip, that might be able to hit around 4.8 with respectable voltage, but I won't bother with it until I can get this figured out. I think it has to do with whatever changes the BCLK makes to the PCIE lanes. For whatever reason, my card doesn't like it. (I have a pretty healthy OC on my card and might try dropping it down to stock for awhile to see if that makes any difference). Thanks for tossing ideas around with me man.







+Rep


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Came across this article while doing some reading today, good read with some good info.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=2


----------



## Ramsey77

I read that whole guide, and found this part about the "C States" to be interesting:

"Be aware though, of the potential PSU initialization issues can occur at deeper C states *that can affect cold posts and rebooting*. This in addition to memory training at post can cause *potential instabilities*. For maximum power efficiency and reduction of consistent thermal load (reduced temperatures) C States are advised to be enabled. Once reaching 4.8GHz a tradeoff is generally something to consider and to ensure *superior smoothness in cold post/rebooting of an overclocked system it is advised to disable C3-C7.*

So guess what I am going to do?


----------



## Ramsey77

Passed with flying colors. Disabled C3-C7 after a reboot. We'll see if this helps my problem eh?


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I read that whole guide, and found this part about the "C States" to be interesting:
> "Be aware though, of the potential PSU initialization issues can occur at deeper C states *that can affect cold posts and rebooting*. This in addition to memory training at post can cause *potential instabilities*. For maximum power efficiency and reduction of consistent thermal load (reduced temperatures) C States are advised to be enabled. Once reaching 4.8GHz a tradeoff is generally something to consider and to ensure *superior smoothness in cold post/rebooting of an overclocked system it is advised to disable C3-C7.*
> So guess what I am going to do?


Btw, when you say cold boot, do you turn off the power by extension cord as well?

Well i know someone with Gigabyte x38 that had this issue once.. At first i thought hm guess he's bugged from the "famous" cold bug on some Gigabyte mobos, but then he said he turns off the power by extension cord while leaving the switch on at the back of psu.. And yeah this causes cold boot, imo its because psu "gets over volt" for a brief sec when you turn on extension cord.

My other suggestion would be, try your std OC and set most of the stuff to manual voltages, lower LLC level and turn off any "spectrum" options and leave C states on, maybe disable EIST if you have it, i found it buggy at OC, C1E is ok.. But then again im still on x48 chipset,..









And by ram try to set most timings manually and maybe disable this "memory training at post" setting.


----------



## Ramsey77

Sorry if I am not using the correct term. When referring to a cold boot, I mean from a shutdown. I don't remove power from the PC unless I am cleaning it, and then it is from the PSU, not the surge protector. I am going to leave it as I have it now, to see if turning off C3-C7 helps at all. Thanks for the pointers, I will try them next.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Sorry if I am not using the correct term. When referring to a cold boot, I mean from a shutdown. I don't remove power from the PC unless I am cleaning it, and then it is from the PSU, not the surge protector. I am going to leave it as I have it now, to see if turning off C3-C7 helps at all. Thanks for the pointers, I will try them next.


The C-States are what made me post the article to this thread, seems to offer some good advice for just this situation. For all I know, I have the same problem, and just never noticed because I never shut down. I turned my PC off when I left town, so we'll see when I get back if it works from cold.


----------



## Ramsey77

Yes, please let me know.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yes, please let me know.


Will do, but unfortunately I'm up here until Thursday night.


----------



## Ramsey77

Ugh, my GPU popped tonight. When does that GTX670 drop anyway? LOL. If gigabyte doesn't accept an RMA, I might have to upgrade. Anyone have any experience with Giga's RMA service?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ugh, my GPU popped tonight. When does that GTX670 drop anyway? LOL. If gigabyte doesn't accept an RMA, I might have to upgrade. Anyone have any experience with Giga's RMA service?


Oh? When you say it "popped" what do you mean?


----------



## Ramsey77

Broke. Dead. Got the RMA started. Their tech support is a joke.


----------



## tcclaviger

Another Happy customer:



5ghz - Check
Fast RAM - Check
Temps under 80c - Check
Way too much Vcore - Check










I'll see how long it lasts. Chip is stable up to 5.1 that I have verified so far.

Check it out 1st place







:
http://www.wprime.net/Scores/13019/View - 32m
http://www.wprime.net/Scores/13021/View - 1024m


----------



## pman1088

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ugh, my GPU popped tonight. When does that GTX670 drop anyway?


I have some insider info about "something dropping tomorrow that is cheaper then the 580 and faster." That's all they would tell me. I guess hang on a day?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> I have some insider info about "something dropping tomorrow that is cheaper then the 580 and faster." That's all they would tell me. I guess hang on a day?


Yeah, I wish I could afford a new GPU. I will have to wait to see what happens with my RMA. Just tried it in my old rig, and it does the same thing. It won't even turn on my monitor under post. I would love a new 670









EDIT: And neither of my rigs has onboard video! Gah!







Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yeah, I wish I could afford a new GPU. I will have to wait to see what happens with my RMA. Just tried it in my old rig, and it does the same thing. It won't even turn on my monitor under post. I would love a new 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And neither of my rigs has onboard video! Gah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.


That sucks hard man! Was there anything in particular you were doing when it happened? Or it just didn't boot up?


----------



## Ramsey77

Playing Grid, and all of the sudden, poof. Rig shuts down, dead. I thought my MB crapped out again, but when I removed the GPU, it booted and had a A2 error. Plugged GPU back in and it would turn on, but it wouldn't even bring my monitor out of sleep, and had the same A2 error. Plugged GPU into my old rig, and same thing. Bummer man.

Edit: on the bright side, just got email saying my RMA is accepted. Shipping it out tomorrow.


----------



## iDuskFang

Just got all my parts today, first pc build, and first overclock. Have no idea what I'm doing, especially since the 3820 is "harder" to overclock I hear. Any tips to moderately overclock it? I'm using it for game design and dev kits, also Adobe Master Suite so I think I should probably overclock it to help run those. What's a nice, stable, low overclock I should shoot for? Like 4.2? 4.5? Not going any higher than that. Have a Thermaltake Frio Cooler (not king version) so what should I shoot for to make it overclocked but last a long time. (sorry if anything sounded stupid, new to all this).


----------



## Ramsey77

Since you are new to overclocking, I suggest going back and reading this entire thread from beginning to end. There is a TON of good information that you have missed. The easiest thing to do, is use the XMP profile for your RAM, and jump your multi up to 43 leaving your strap/baseclock at 100. Most chips can run this at or near stock voltage. If everything I just said sounds like gibberish, go back and read the thread. Good luck to ya.









Edit: fill out your system specs in your profile to help us, help you.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Playing Grid, and all of the sudden, poof. Rig shuts down, dead. I thought my MB crapped out again, but when I removed the GPU, it booted and had a A2 error. Plugged GPU back in and it would turn on, but it wouldn't even bring my monitor out of sleep, and had the same A2 error. Plugged GPU into my old rig, and same thing. Bummer man.
> Edit: on the bright side, just got email saying my RMA is accepted. Shipping it out tomorrow.


I'm really glad that they're doing an RMA for you. That's super weird that it just died mid game like that.


----------



## Ramsey77

I know, right? This is the 2nd time RMA'ing this card. The first one wouldn't run its advertised OC speeds, and this one lasted about 9 months. I am done with Gigabyte. Back to Evga I go.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Hi everyone.

I have been following this thread for a while. I am building a new rig around the 3820 and I am now only waiting to buy a sabertooth x79 and a NH-D14 SE2011. My question to you all is if this chip can hit 4.3ghz without changing anything else. Stock volts and power saving features.

Thanks.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Some can, some can't. Why are you against changing any settings?


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I have been following this thread for a while. I am building a new rig around the 3820 and I am now only waiting to buy a sabertooth x79 and a NH-D14 SE2011. My question to you all is if this chip can hit 4.3ghz without changing anything else. Stock volts and power saving features.
> Thanks.


It definitely should. You just need to set the memory timings and voltage manually. Some boards will overvolt the vcssa and vtt if you use the xmp settings.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Some can, some can't. Why are you against changing any settings?


It is not that I am against it. I just want to see how much I can get out of it without adding voltage or even undervolting it.

Hopefully I can get it to 4.3 with nothing more than a multi change.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> It definitely should. You just need to set the memory timings and voltage manually. Some boards will overvolt the vcssa and vtt if you use the xmp settings.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brutos

I got mine last Friday and just put it together on Monday...did 7 hours prime last night very happy with this chip ..it makes my i7 950 look old really old.


----------



## jfcarbel

Just put my rig together this week. Not yet overclocking as just testing all pieces, but can't get good stock temps.

Getting 65C in Prime95 at stock speed.

First I was using about 5 year old AS5 and got same temps. So I cleaned it using Arctic clean and cleaned the heatsink as best I could. Then I used the Cooler Master TIM that came with the Hyper 212 EVO cooler.

Maybe I am not applying the TIM correctly. Anyone here using same cooler and included compound, if so how did you apply and what temps at stock load do you see?

I touched the heat pipes at base and they barely feel even warm. When I applied the TIM I used 2 lines towards middle of CPU. The lines ended 1/4 up on each side so they did not extend to edge of CPU.
I figured the BB sized dot in middle was too little for such a big CPU like the LGA 2011 ones. Just trying to see if I applied TIM wrong or maybe have defective cooler or CPU that runs too hot.
I mean if I get 65C at stock, what the heck am I going to see when I OC


----------



## Brutos

OK two notches down on voltages 7 hours over night stable on Prime again ....and gonna see how low i can go ..with vcore


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Ok,

So my computer booted from cold last night just fine, but due to the problems Ramsey had, I decided to re-work my overclock and do some testing. I had mentioned previously that my 7970 wouldn't run at PCI-E gen 3 even though the BIOS was set to gen 3. After restoring the BCLK to 100 my card runs at gen 3 as expected. So the BCLK is definately tied to the PCI-E bus, contrary to what I had stated earlier. My applogies for the misinformation.

I've started messing with a 125 strap (I booted to 5ghz for kicks last night), but I'm having a heck of a time getting it to boot to windows with an offset voltage value. Is anyone out there running at > 100 strap with an offset successfully? If so what settings are you running?


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> Just put my rig together this week. Not yet overclocking as just testing all pieces, but can't get good stock temps.
> Getting 65C in Prime95 at stock speed.
> First I was using about 5 year old AS5 and got same temps. So I cleaned it using Arctic clean and cleaned the heatsink as best I could. Then I used the Cooler Master TIM that came with the Hyper 212 EVO cooler.
> Maybe I am not applying the TIM correctly. Anyone here using same cooler and included compound, if so how did you apply and what temps at stock load do you see?
> I touched the heat pipes at base and they barely feel even warm. When I applied the TIM I used 2 lines towards middle of CPU. The lines ended 1/4 up on each side so they did not extend to edge of CPU.
> I figured the BB sized dot in middle was too little for such a big CPU like the LGA 2011 ones. Just trying to see if I applied TIM wrong or maybe have defective cooler or CPU that runs too hot.
> I mean if I get 65C at stock, what the heck am I going to see when I OC


I used a pea size dot and it worked wonderfully. Tim is only suppose to fill in imperfections, not create a layer between the two. Sounds like you used to much tim


----------



## jfcarbel

Thanks I will redo tonight. When you say pea size that seems like it might be an awful lot. I know I saw in another forum someone clearified and said its more like between a BB Pellet and a Pea.

Also can others please post load temps at stock speed as their is not much I have to compare as most are posting OC temps here.
It would be especially helpful for those that own the same 212 EVO cooler as me.

If I try a 3rd time and its still this hot, what is likely hood that processor is one that runs too hot or a defective cooler, do these happen?

I am on my 5th build in last 12 years and always had great temps before, so just wondering if I got a bad CPU or cooler.


----------



## qwkslvr

Anyone have an idea when will the next revision/stepping be released? Most that i've seen are C2/7.


----------



## charleybwoy

Alllright, im switching hardware and will play with my 3820 as well, nice thread btw!

Im curious if i could achieve 5ghz with air







my water loop will be ready very soon, only need the pump actually. <---cant wait
brb with some screenshot


----------



## charleybwoy

*Click on picture for better view*

First Picture; Idle temp @stock clock
Second picture; Stock clock with turbo ratio
Third picture; Easy 100x43 clock

4,3 ghz so far, im goin for more of course.

btw; i love the RIVE/3820 combo


----------



## jfcarbel

Update on my Hyper EVO cooler. I decided to see if maybe the middle tension screw on X bracket would add any more pressure to the seating of the cooler, so I was able to tighten it with my fingers quite a bit until it resisted. I noticed some comments on the internet saying that middle screw does nothing, but it seemed to tighten for me. As usual instructions are junk on this cooler and there is no mention of this screw to tighten it.

Since that adjustment, I am seeing temps at load (Prime95 after hour+ run) of 56C versus the prior 65C so its a definite improvement. I will run it now for 5-6 hours and check back on temps.

One thing that still seems odd is that if I touch the heat pipes near the base, they are barely warm to touch. Is that normal?

Also what are others seeing for load temps at stock clock speed?


----------



## tcclaviger

Stock temps should be pretty low, from a review I read that I cannot seem to find, they were getting 50c under load using the Intel branded closed loop system, so slightly above that makes sense for a good air cooler.


----------



## tsm106

I just put a x79-ud3 and 3820 together. I setup a couple profiles. 4.3 at 1.2v ish, still need more time to try and lower it. I got the chip upto 4.8 with 1.25 strap. I ran heaven to compare to my previous setup. At 4.8 it's just a hair off, 4% or so. I would try higher but I think I've hit this chips limit. And it wants so damn much imc voltage to do anything. Btw, I hate this ud3. I expected to hate it, but did not count on it being such an annoying board. The Giga uefi is suck and the no numlock is irritating as well as no proper pwm control on the cpu fan header. What the...?

I do have to add that this is a cool running chip. At 4.8 iirc with the little time I had behind the wheel, temps didn't break 68c. My [email protected] was pushing just past 80c. lol, it's a huge relief on my 7970's now.









Anyways:

[email protected] .... 7970'[email protected]/1745



[email protected] .... 7970'[email protected]/1745


----------



## charleybwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I just put a x79-ud3 and 3820 together. I setup a couple profiles. 4.3 at 1.2v ish, still need more time to try and lower it. I got the chip upto 4.8 with 1.25 strap. I ran heaven to compare to my previous setup. At 4.8 it's just a hair off, 4% or so. I would try higher but I think I've hit this chips limit. And it wants so damn much imc voltage to do anything. Btw, I hate this ud3. I expected to hate it, but did not count on it being such an annoying board. The Giga uefi is suck and the no numlock is irritating as well as no proper pwm control on the cpu fan header. What the...?
> I do have to add that this is a cool running chip. At 4.8 iirc with the little time I had behind the wheel, temps didn't break 68c. My [email protected] was pushing just past 80c. lol, it's a huge relief on my 7970's now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways:
> [email protected] .... 7970'[email protected]/1745
> 
> [email protected] .... 7970'[email protected]/1745


I like it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> I like it












Welp, managed to get to get 5ghz to run. Now it's just a matter of getting it stable enough to run heaven.


----------



## Colton48

Played around with my 4.8 overclock got my ram to 2066 and voltage to 1.315 stable.
I got my voltage pretty far down from 1.365 I don't even know if it's worth going any lower than 1.315 because it's so cold, stable and it's within Intel's recommend wattage range and that's being clocked to 4.8ghz.

It seems like I'm good to go here but I haven't checked to see what others have got their voltage to so I figured I would check to see if this is a decent voltage range for a 4.8ghz overclock?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ramsey77

Yes, it's an awesome voltage. Have you run Prime95?


----------



## Colton48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yes, it's an awesome voltage. Have you run Prime95?


Yeah I've been running prime on it for about an hour switching the test every 30 minutes or so. Ran the MAX FPU and Max heat test so far. going to test the blend now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colton48*
> 
> Yeah I've been running prime on it for about an hour switching the test every 30 minutes or so. Ran the MAX FPU and Max heat test so far. going to test the blend now.


Make sure you have SP1 installed on win7. On p95 blend is the only one worth running imo.


----------



## Colton48

_*All is good she's solid!*_


----------



## Colton48

Windows 7 64 and Service pack 1 is installed ran up to about 24 test on blend no crashes.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colton48*
> 
> Windows 7 64 and Service pack 1 is installed ran up to about 24 test on blend no crashes.


Run it for 6 hours and keep an eye out for failed workers. My first OC failed a worker around 4 hours, and my current one ran for 24 hours error free. A half hour at a time doesn't really prove stability, it just gives you an idea where your load temp will be.


----------



## JKDC

I have found so far if you can pass test 1 your cpu voltage is good. Failed worker is low ram voltage.

Have you gotten it to post at 39x125?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> I have found so far if you can pass test 1 your cpu voltage is good. Failed worker is low ram voltage.
> Have you gotten it to post at 39x125?


What do you mean by "passing test 1" ? And how else does prime fail besides dropping a worker? If it drops a worker, it means there was an error, and an error means a stability problem. How would you know what voltage caused the failure? Is this your theory or is this a fact that can be backed up with a link?


----------



## Colton48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> I have found so far if you can pass test 1 your cpu voltage is good. Failed worker is low ram voltage.
> Have you gotten it to post at 39x125?


I've gotten it up to 40X multiplier 5.0ghz stable but the voltage was way too high for comfort.
Considering I'm on air using a old Vigor Vigor Monsoon III LT designed for a 1366 processor I don't have much to play with heat wise.

Edit:

Seems to be stable after a few hours of testing. @ 4.8ghz at 1.315 voltage.

I'm done testing it as it passes Cruncher, Intel burn test and Prime 95 for multiple hours.

If it doesn't crash during any of those test I'm pretty sure gaming and converting clips from my camera won't touch it.
All is well so far lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## TurboMach1

how many tests at a time are you guys running in prime? i run blend with 8 tests at time but for some reason as soon as i change the BCLK to get over 4.3 i will fail like 2 of the 8 after 2 hours or so but the other 6 will run fine for 12+ hours. i cant get it to stop failing no matter how much voltage i give it. ive gone up to like 1.4 on 4.5 and it still fails the tests. cant figure out the issue.


----------



## nz_nails

When you are changing the BCLK check that it is not changing your ram speed .


----------



## TurboMach1

it is. but only like 60mhz from 1600 to 1660


----------



## nz_nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> it is. but only like 60mhz from 1600 to 1660


It could be the difference, try it at ~1333mhz


----------



## XT-107

waiting for quad kit


----------



## Colton48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> waiting for quad kit


You'll want to run intel burn test with thread count set to 8 otherwise it doesn't use your processor to 100 percent.


----------



## SimpleTech

Here's my result with an Asus P9X79 WS:



For some odd reason I cannot get the GFflops to stay consistent.


----------



## Michalius

For the life of me I can't get my system to boot, and I'm thinking it's the RAM.

Specs:
3820
Gigabyte Assassin 2
CML8GX3M2A1600C9W (Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1.35v)
GTX690
AX850

I'm basically trying to get it to boot at 125x36 for a nice 4.5Ghz OC that I can run 24/7. I've gone as high as 1.42 VCore to try and boot.

Vtt - 1.1
PLL - 1.9
IMC - 1.0
C1E, C3/C6, and EIST are all disabled.

For the memory, I've tried going up to 1.5V, loosening the timings, reducing multiplier, and even straight XMP. It will boot no problem going with a standard 100x42, but as soon as I increase that BLCK to 125, all hell breaks loose. Am I right in that this memory just isn't cut out for a solid OC?


----------



## JKDC

Are you sure those sticks are compatible with that board? Go to the support page and look up memory compatibility. I almost bought a set that wasn't on the list. It's also possible you got a terrible memory controller on your CPU and you can't use the 125 strap. I would lower PLL to 1.6v or less too.

It was the Corsair Dominator that I was going to purchase.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> For the life of me I can't get my system to boot, and I'm thinking it's the RAM.
> Specs:
> 3820
> Gigabyte Assassin 2
> CML8GX3M2A1600C9W (Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1.35v)
> GTX690
> AX850
> I'm basically trying to get it to boot at 125x36 for a nice 4.5Ghz OC that I can run 24/7. I've gone as high as 1.42 VCore to try and boot.
> Vtt - 1.1
> PLL - 1.9
> IMC - 1.0
> C1E, C3/C6, and EIST are all disabled.
> For the memory, I've tried going up to 1.5V, loosening the timings, reducing multiplier, and even straight XMP. It will boot no problem going with a standard 100x42, but as soon as I increase that BLCK to 125, all hell breaks loose. Am I right in that this memory just isn't cut out for a solid OC?


For starters, have you updated the BIOS?

Also, try 1.8v PLL (or less) like JKDC mentioned. I've found that Corsair Vengeance are horrible at overclocking, at least the previous pair I had were.

If those two things don't help, try enabling C1E, C3/C6, and EIST. There was an article someone linked earlier mentioning that those should be enabled up to a 5GHz overclock.


----------



## Reptile

First overclock on Sandy Bridge. Everything look ok? I adjusted some of the auto OC settings.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Very nice.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Here's my result with an Asus P9X79 WS:
> 
> For some odd reason I cannot get the GFflops to stay consistent.


I think it's to do with different monitoring tasks being done while u are testing. I think u should try again in diagnostic mode.........if it doesn't disable too much that is.


----------



## Maximuscr31

I close out everything when I do IBT. I get 110-113 gflops. If I leave stuff open and running it only gets 105ish. That is on a 4.625 oc and 2000mhz cas 11 ram.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I think it's to do with different monitoring tasks being done while u are testing. I think u should try again in diagnostic mode.........if it doesn't disable too much that is.


Yeah I'm going to try that next time. Currently the only thing I changed was that I updated to the latest Intel Linpack (10.3.10.017). So that might be the culprit.

As you can see this is what I got at 4.75GHz. Less GFlops than before.



I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I close out everything when I do IBT. I get 110-113 gflops. If I leave stuff open and running it only gets 105ish. That is on a 4.625 oc and 2000mhz cas 11 ram.


Yeah I closed everything and that bumped me up a little more. Was surprised I did this well without touching the ram yet.


----------



## JKDC

Remember to try lowering your pll voltage. It will lower the vcore you need to use. I lowered it to 1.466v from 1.811v and my vcore went from 1.4v to 1.36v to keep 4.75 stable.


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> For starters, have you updated the BIOS?
> Also, try 1.8v PLL (or less) like JKDC mentioned. I've found that Corsair Vengeance are horrible at overclocking, at least the previous pair I had were.
> If those two things don't help, try enabling C1E, C3/C6, and EIST. There was an article someone linked earlier mentioning that those should be enabled up to a 5GHz overclock.


Thanks for the tips, will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Remember to try lowering your pll voltage. It will lower the vcore you need to use. I lowered it to 1.466v from 1.811v and my vcore went from 1.4v to 1.36v to keep 4.75 stable.


Really? I'll be playing with that one when I get home... I've gotta stable up for the chimp challenge tomorrow. I posted at 5.5 yesterday







, couldn't boot the windows, but it posted with 1.48 (1.52 is where I chickened out).


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Remember to try lowering your pll voltage. It will lower the vcore you need to use. I lowered it to 1.466v from 1.811v and my vcore went from 1.4v to 1.36v to keep 4.75 stable.


Read this after I posted. Do you by chance know why exactly? I thought PLL was just what you were providing as available, and it could chip off what it needed.


----------



## Hoobadank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Remember to try lowering your pll voltage. It will lower the vcore you need to use. I lowered it to 1.466v from 1.811v and my vcore went from 1.4v to 1.36v to keep 4.75 stable.


Really wanted to try this to lower by Vcore, but the lowest PLL voltage my motherboard will allow is 1.8, unless I am missing it...


----------



## Reptile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369692

Need to increase ram speed?


----------



## yknot

Question to "SimpleTech"

Are you the same "SimpleTech" as in the "Xtreme" forums?

.........................Wow! Just noticed your input regarding ASUS mbds. (Iam quite new here). Very compehensive







.

I was wondering, would you tell me, what is the reason for the "Gen3" boards? ..............sorry if this is an old question


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Yeah I closed everything and that bumped me up a little more. Was surprised I did this well without touching the ram yet.


Yeah that looks better than before. Try to oc the ram a bit and you should be whooping up on me.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Yeah that looks better than before. Try to oc the ram a bit and you should be whooping up on me.


I wish that was the case. So overclocking my ram has caused me to drop from 4.6ghz at 1.29v to 4.5ghz at 1.32v

Temps are obviously a little higher as well. Is 78-80C at full load too high for 24/7


----------



## Maximuscr31

Thats higher than I would expect. I am running 1.38 vcore at 4.625 and hit a max of 65ish doing prime or oct or any of the other big stress testers. I do have a h100 but still that sound high with you using a h80. Did you use the tim that came on it? or did you use something different? I never tried the corsair tim but bought some of the noctura tim instead.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I was wondering, would you tell me, what is the reason for the "Gen3" boards? ..............sorry if this is an old question


OOPS! Sorry, just realized it's the upgrade to PCIe 3.0.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Thats higher than I would expect. I am running 1.38 vcore at 4.625 and hit a max of 65ish doing prime or oct or any of the other big stress testers. I do have a h100 but still that sound high with you using a h80. Did you use the tim that came on it? or did you use something different? I never tried the corsair tim but bought some of the noctura tim instead.


Just used the tim that came on it. I saw a video of someone installing a h80 and he replaced the tim. I would have but there wasn't a local place to buy any good brands and I didn't want to wait lol.

But it seems my temps have gone up a ton when I added another 8gb of ram and OC'd the ram as well.

I was getting 4.6 at 1.29 at around 70-73


----------



## Fkabbz

I have a gigabyte x79 ud5 mobo with gskill ripjaws 1600mhz 4x2 (8gb) memory. I can't overclock this processor above 4.5ghz. I just get boot failure in the gigabyte UEfI screen. I don't really know what I am doing, I have tried looking for guides but it seems they all have the same way of doing it and that way forces boot failure for me. How exactly do I overclock to 4.7 or 4.8ghz like most of you. I have a noctua d14 se2011 cooler which should be more than adequate. Also at 4.3ghz is this normal?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I tried lowering my PLL voltage last night and it bottoms out at 1.8 on my board, so no go there.

I did however get offset voltages working with a 125 strap, and it works lowering and raising voltage as required. I achieved this using an offset of +.375 with an LLC of high (which is about 1.36-1.38v). I've read that LLC and offset don't really mix, but without the LLC setting the VDROOP is intense (around .04v) and my machine would crash every time it hit load.

I'm in for the chimp challenge, so I'm kinda settled for the time being, but I'll be playing more after the challenge ends.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Question to "SimpleTech"
> Are you the same "SimpleTech" as in the "Xtreme" forums?
> .........................Wow! Just noticed your input regarding ASUS mbds. (Iam quite new here). Very compehensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I was wondering, would you tell me, what is the reason for the "Gen3" boards? ..............sorry if this is an old question


Yes I am.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> OOPS! Sorry, just realized it's the upgrade to PCIe 3.0.


Haha, sometimes the easiest things gets to the best of us.









Note that *Gen 3* boards require a Ivy Bridge CPU.

On a side note I found out the issue to my odd GFlops issue. Turns out it was HWiNFO and an odd memory leak.

Also had to increase the vcore a little more.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Note that *PCIE 3.0* requires an Ivy Bridge CPU.


Fixed for ya.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Note that *Gen 3* boards require a Ivy Bridge CPU.


That's not true. X79 also supports PCI-E Gen 3.


----------



## Ramsey77

Oh yeah.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Fixed for ya.


Haha, that's what I meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> That's not true. X79 also supports PCI-E Gen 3.


I'm pertaining to Z68 Gen 3 boards. All X79 boards are PCIe 3.0 compliant.


----------



## Blackout621

I'll be joining you all soon! I'm getting my 3820 this week!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I'll be joining you all soon! I'm getting my 3820 this week!


Sweet. Another one joining the club. :thumbup:


----------



## Maximuscr31

Z77 boards may be able to access all the extra lanes, too bad IB processors can't


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Just used the tim that came on it. I saw a video of someone installing a h80 and he replaced the tim. I would have but there wasn't a local place to buy any good brands and I didn't want to wait lol.
> But it seems my temps have gone up a ton when I added another 8gb of ram and OC'd the ram as well.
> I was getting 4.6 at 1.29 at around 70-73


I would get some new tim and redo it. Those temps are higher than they should be for that oc on this processor. There is someone wil a evo 212 cooler and lower temps than your h80 on similar oc. Definitely something wrong there.


----------



## TurboMach1

what voltage ram are you guys using? im wondering if my 4x4mb-1600mhz 1.65v ram is putting too much stress on the IMC and causing my overclocks to be unstable when i go over 4.3 and change the BCLK.

does that sound possible?


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to try that next time. Currently the only thing I changed was that I updated to the latest Intel Linpack (10.3.10.017). So that might be the culprit.
> As you can see this is what I got at 4.75GHz. Less GFlops than before.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


when you are monitoring asus P8p67 chip (with HWinfo) it don't like to the CPU and it is visible on the Gflops on Lynx

And there i saw the cpu charge on one threath is higher

When i turn off the reading of that sensor, the Gflops are stable and higher


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> when you are monitoring asus P8p67 chip (with HWinfo) it don't like to the CPU and it is visible on the Gflops on Lynx
> And there i saw the cpu charge on one threath is higher
> When i turn off the reading of that sensor, the Gflops are stable and higher


I figured it out a few posts ago. It was HWiNFO running in the background. I didn't have any issues with my EVGA boards though.









I tried 4.875GHz and it failed on the 24th run.







LOL!


----------



## darivo

for sure you can continue using HWinfo

only you need is disable reading for P8p67 sensor


----------



## Chowjerrymk

Will finally be joining the club next week







!
Getting a 3820 with a R4F, hope they go well together


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I would get some new tim and redo it. Those temps are higher than they should be for that oc on this processor. There is someone wil a evo 212 cooler and lower temps than your h80 on similar oc. Definitely something wrong there.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3784/thr-26/Coollaboratory_Liquid_PRO_Thermal_Interface_Material.html

Is the liquid Pro TIM compatible with the h80? I actually found a local place that has artic silver 5; but $12

I knew AS5 was good like 5 years ago lol is it still?


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3784/thr-26/Coollaboratory_Liquid_PRO_Thermal_Interface_Material.html
> Is the liquid Pro TIM compatible with the h80? I actually found a local place that has artic silver 5; but $12
> I knew AS5 was good like 5 years ago lol is it still?


AS5 in their website says that are no conductive you can read this
"Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound *is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths*.)"
http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

i was using this TIM, but i know one guy who killed his graphic card with this TIM (i know it was on the VRM, but...)

because this, i'm using Arctic mx4 (http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/thermal-compound/30/arctic-mx-4-4g-und-20g.html), or my actual TIM, noctua NH1 (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=13&lng=en).
My Bro have Prolimatech PK1 (http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1358&page=1) for 3 years about, and it is like the first day (temperatures of the cpu of course)

i can say that i don't look differences between them


----------



## Maximuscr31

I have the NT-H1 tim. Large pea sized drop in the middle was all I needed. Works fantastic.


----------



## consequential

[EDITED: Had wrong BLCK and Multipliers, changed screenshots to show up in message]

Hi all,

I've read this entire thread twice now and have tried many different suggestions on how to overclock my system. But I'm continuing to run into issues.

*All the necessary hardware should be in my profile but here are the important parts:*

CPU = 3820
Mobo = Asus P9X79 Pro *WITH BIOS AT LATEST "1104"*
Ram = G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB 8x4 10-10-10-30 DDR3 1600
Cooling = CORSAIR H80
Power = CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX)
Video = XFX Double D Black Edition FX-777A-ZDB4 Radeon HD 7770
OS = Win7 64-bit sp1

*I've tried the following configurations:*

1. BLCK = 125, Multi = 37, CPU Vcore = 1.35 to 1.40, Ram set to both manual at 10-10-10-30-2 1600 or XMP (setting to 1600) and system doesn't boot

2. CPU Strap = 125, Multi = 37, CPU Vcore = 135 to 140, Ram set to both manual at 10-10-10-30-2 1600 or XMP (setting to 1600) and system doesn't boot,

3. Only the multiplier set to 43, Ram set to both manual at 10-10-10-30-2 1600 or XMP (setting to 1600) and system doesn't boot reliably or does boot but system very unstable
*

What I did to rule out hardware issues:*

1. In Bios, loaded optimal default values, then ran over 20hrs of IBT at MAXIMUM SETTINGS (using 32GB ram) and there were NO issues at all

*What I've done since then:*

1. Set the BIOS to the following (screenshots)



I then ran IBT at maximum (32GB of ram) and after an hour the system blue screened

I'd really appreciate any help at all in getting a successful, decent overclock. If anyone has any suggestions could you please tell me exactly what settings to modify and values to use? One thing I noticed in this thread was not a huge amount of info on what to do for:

-CPU VCORE Voltage - Manual --> Offset Mode Sign --> CPU VCORE Offset Voltage

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## SimpleTech

The problem is that you're overclocking your CPU to *5.4GHz (43x125)*.

At 1.3v, you can try 4.5GHz (36x125) or 4.625GHz (37x125) but that may need a little more voltage.


----------



## consequential

[EDITED: I also had the wrong BLCK in item 1, should have been 125 not 127]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The problem is that you're overclocking your CPU to *5.4GHz (43x125)*.
> At 1.3v, you can try 4.5GHz (36x125) or 4.625GHz (37x125) but that may need a little more voltage.


Hey, sorry about that! I meant to put 37 NOT 43 as the multiplier in items 1 and 2. I'll correct them now. So it was only 37.

Also, in the screenshots I have posted, I'm only trying for 43 with everything else stock, aka 100 BCLK and CPU Strap @ auto.


----------



## SimpleTech

Try enabling CPU Clock Gen Filter. Instead of using an offset voltage, try inputting it manually. And what is your LLC set to?

FYI you can press F12 to save the photos to a USB flash drive (instead of taking them with a camera







).


----------



## consequential

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Try enabling CPU Clock Gen Filter. Instead of using an offset voltage, try inputting it manually. And what is your LLC set to?
> FYI you can press F12 to save the photos to a USB flash drive (instead of taking them with a camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


LLC is set to Auto right now and I changed the CPU vcore to 1.35. I also enabled CPU Clock Gen Filter. All settings in Ai Tweaker--> DIGI+ Power Control are default right now.

What should I do now? Do I have any hope of 4300 or higher? Thanks for the screenshot tip too.


----------



## SimpleTech

With LLC, try High or Ultra-High.

See if all of this allows you to POST at 4.5GHz at least.


----------



## consequential

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> With LLC, try High or Ultra-High.
> See if all of this allows you to POST at 4.5GHz at least.


So to get to 4.5 do I set the BLCK to 125 and use 37 or CPU Strap at 125, then manually set BLCK back to 100 and use multi of 37?


----------



## consequential

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> So to get to 4.5 do I set the BLCK to 125 and use 37 or CPU Strap at 125, then manually set BLCK back to 100 and use multi of 37?


Alright tried the following with LLC set to high and ultra high

1. BLCK 125 - multi @ 37, vcore at 1.35, 1.36, 1.38, 1.40 and reports overclocking failed.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> So to get to 4.5 do I set the BLCK to 125 and use 37 or CPU Strap at 125, then manually set BLCK back to 100 and use multi of 37?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> Alright tried the following with LLC set to high and ultra high
> 1. BLCK 125 - multi @ 37, vcore at 1.35, 1.36, 1.38, 1.40 and reports overclocking failed.


BCLK ranges ±5 MHz. 125 is pretty much out of the ball park.









Keep it at 100, then change the strap to 125.


----------



## consequential

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> BCLK ranges ±5 MHz. 125 is pretty much out of the ball park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it at 100, then change the strap to 125.


Here are all the settings I have now and it won't post...


----------



## SimpleTech

If you disable EIST, you have to disable C1E and C3/C6/C7 otherwise you'll encounter a failed overclock message.

Be sure to change your CPU multiplier to something lower because it's at 5GHz+ in those screenshots.


----------



## consequential

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> If you disable EIST, you have to disable C1E and C3/C6/C7 otherwise you'll encounter a failed overclock message.
> Be sure to change your CPU multiplier to something lower because it's at 5GHz+ in those screenshots.


In the screenshots it's showing 4300 isn't it?

Also what's EIST?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> In the screenshots it's showing 4300 isn't it?
> Also what's EIST?
> Thanks a lot!


I think there is a bug because with a 125 CPU strap and your CPU multiplier at 43x, that is 5.3GHz.

EIST = Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology


----------



## Ivan TSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> In the screenshots it's showing 4300 isn't it?
> Also what's EIST?
> Thanks a lot!


Eh.. i think not.
If you select CPU Strap 125 its like having BLCK @125 (even if it says 100) so you have 125 x 43= 5.375ghz
so if you use CPU Strap 125 and 37 you have 125x 37= 4.625ghz <-- that should boot with 1.37-1.40v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consequential*
> 
> In the screenshots it's showing 4300 isn't it?
> Also what's EIST?
> Thanks a lot!


Keep the strap and bclk @ 125. Then multiplier at 40 for 5GHz.

You can't have bclk @ 100 while strap is at 125, it just wont boot.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> If you disable EIST, you have to disable C1E and C3/C6/C7 otherwise you'll encounter a failed overclock message.
> Be sure to change your CPU multiplier to something lower because it's at 5GHz+ in those screenshots.


I don't know, with my Asrock extreme6 it makes no difference at all if the c states are inabled, disabled or auto with EIST disabled as to booting with an OC.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> I don't know, with my Asrock extreme6 it makes no difference at all if the c states are inabled, disabled or auto with EIST disabled as to booting with an OC.


It varies with the board. My P9X79 WS won't overclock if I disable EIST and leave C1E and the rest on auto or enabled.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It varies with the board. My P9X79 WS won't overclock if I disable EIST and leave C1E and the rest on auto or enab


Ok, I was curious as to different boards and different bios in relation to settings. It seems to me that Asrock boards are very easy overclockers.


----------



## SimpleTech

My EVGA boards (X79 FTW & Classified) were also easy overclockers too which is a bit surprising because I found the X58 Classified to have a fairly complicated BIOS.


----------



## Blackout621

I ordered my CPU today guys! This will be my first time overclocking, and my first Intel chip. I'm so excited.


----------



## Paradigm84

^Rig spec is looking good.









Although given the price of RAM I would have gone for 16GB for a RAMDisk, folding VM etc.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Rig spec is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although given the price of RAM I would have gone for 16GB for a RAMDisk, folding VM etc.


Yeah, it started out as a mid-range 2500k build and spiraled out of control. That's why there's some mid-range specs mixed in there







I'll more than likely upgrade to 32 gigs of 1866 or 2133 when I can.


----------



## iNFiXx

Hi all, French new on board 
(admin unix)

I' m i7 3820 user too. I look for some help to oc my cpu at stable 125 STRAP BCLK => 39x125 | 40x125.
I tried 37x120 at 1.31 vcore = stable, 38x120 same at 1.34.
When i want to switch my cpu strap at 125, i must go to 1.40 / 1.44+ vcore ... can't fix it around 1.37/1.39. I've got BSOD clock interrupt.

I can run Prime95 / OCCT / IntelBurnTest at 5Ghz, 1.47 vcore with 79°c core1 temp.
Intel indicate 1.40v max for vcore. Can i go to 1.45 with the watercooling without risk ?

Here are my gears and Bios settings :

// Hardware config
- ASUS R4E => last bios 1305
- CF HD7970 ASUS DC2T
- 16 GB Kingston quad channel - XMP profile
- i7 3820 / WC Corsair H100
- SSD Kingston HyperX
- 7 x64 SP1

// Bios settings
CPU LLC = High
CPU Capability = 130%
VCCSA = High / 130% => 1.20v
2nd VCCSA => 1.20v
PLL => 1.8125v
EIST => Disabled
C1/C3/C6 => Disabled
Turbo Mode => Disabled
Glen filter => Auto / Auto
PCH => 1.13v
Ram profile => Normal mode - Set to 1600Mhz => i've got 1866mhz / Kingston => Tested the timings to 9/9/9/27-1N or 10/11/10/31-1N -- 10/11/10/31-2N
Dram voltage => 1.65v
PCI Spread => Disabled
CPU Spread => Disabled
Execution Bit => Disabled

With this specs, i can run at 4750 stable but the vcore is too high, i think (1.47).
Do u know how to setup the bios to run less than that ? any tips ?









I search for an h24 freq at ~4.7/4.8 with an minimal vcore tension.


----------



## Freeman94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375668

My first time overclocking.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeman94*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375668
> My first time overclocking.


That's a great vcore voltage, I have to to run 1.352 volts to be stable running Prime95 for long runs. Have you done any stress testing.


----------



## Freeman94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> That's a great vcore voltage, I have to to run 1.352 volts to be stable running Prime95 for long runs. Have you done any stress testing.


Yes, I have been running Prime95 for about 6 hours now and counting, with temps holding at around 65 degrees C.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeman94*
> 
> Yes, I have been running Prime95 for about 6 hours now and counting, with temps holding at around 65 degrees C.


What are you cooling with. mine runs about 70C under full load with an Intel water cooler. Not as good a cooler as I had hoped.


----------



## Freeman94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomas*
> 
> What are you cooling with. mine runs about 70C under full load with an Intel water cooler. Not as good a cooler as I had hoped.


Corsair H100 -- granted the radiator fans are turned up. I also used arctic silver 5.


----------



## manitox

mm it will be a good buy an, asus IV Gene x79 whit an i7 3820, and a radeon 6850 crossfire, the cooler i will buy is the H80, will be able to overclock at least 4.0ghz??

Thanks, and sorry for my english..


----------



## Freeman94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manitox*
> 
> mm it will be a good buy an, asus IV Gene x79 whit an i7 3820, and a radeon 6850 crossfire, the cooler i will buy is the H80, will be able to overclock at least 4.0ghz??
> Thanks, and sorry for my english..


The consensus seems yes, quite easily, and without any changes to voltage in the 4 - 4.3 GHz range at least.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manitox*
> 
> mm it will be a good buy an, asus IV Gene x79 whit an i7 3820, and a radeon 6850 crossfire, the cooler i will buy is the H80, will be able to overclock at least 4.0ghz??
> Thanks, and sorry for my english..


Easily. 4.3 is pretty much the minimum.


----------



## mar2tii

Hey Guys,
I have an i7 3820 overclocking problem and i think you guys can heelp.
After i overclockto 4.75ghz with 125 x 38, i run Prime 95 and AI suite says thatit is only running at 4.3ghz (125x 35), in the auto tuning it says the cpu ratio is 38 (4750mhz). Would you guys have any idea on why it is not doin the full 38 multi, Ram is 1666mhz 9-9-9-27.

My system Specs:
Mobo: asus p9x79(base model)
CPU: i7 3820
Ram: Kingston hyperx ddr3 16gb (4x4gb)
PSU: Corsair AX750
Cooler: Corsair h100
Gpu: GIGABYTE gtx 570
Please tell me if there is anything esle you need to know
Thanks


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar2tii*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I have an i7 3820 overclocking problem and i think you guys can heelp.
> After i overclockto 4.75ghz with 125 x 38, i run Prime 95 and AI suite says thatit is only running at 4.3ghz (125x 35), in the auto tuning it says the cpu ratio is 38 (4750mhz). Would you guys have any idea on why it is not doin the full 38 multi, Ram is 1666mhz 9-9-9-27.
> 
> My system Specs:
> Mobo: asus p9x79(base model)
> CPU: i7 3820
> Ram: Kingston hyperx ddr3 16gb (4x4gb)
> PSU: Corsair AX750
> Cooler: Corsair h100
> Gpu: GIGABYTE gtx 570
> Please tell me if there is anything esle you need to know
> Thanks


125X35= 4375MHz

Only use the bios to set multi and such. Go into BIOS and check what your MULTI is.


----------



## iNFiXx

@Freeman94 : What's your settings in BIOS to run at 37x125 with only 1.28 vcore ??
I can't run it under 1.38v :-(

using EIST off / LLC high 130% / Manual DDRAM 1666 9.9.9.27 / Turbo off / C1/C3/C6 dis. / 1.20v VCCSA / PLL 1.8125 / VTT 1.20v

max i can "STABLE" is that : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374322 Too high in Vcore.
Watercooling Corsair H100 => 82° in burst.

edit : I see "HT" is disabled on your cpu-z screen. It's helping in o/c ?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNFiXx*
> 
> @Freeman94 : What's your settings in BIOS to run at 37x125 with only 1.28 vcore ??
> I can't run it under 1.38v :-(
> using EIST off / LLC high 130% / Manual DDRAM 1666 9.9.9.27 / Turbo off / C1/C3/C6 dis. / 1.20v VCCSA / PLL 1.8125 / VTT 1.20v
> max i can "STABLE" is that : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374322 Too high in Vcore.
> Watercooling Corsair H100 => 82° in burst.
> edit : I see "HT" is disabled on your cpu-z screen. It's helping in o/c ?


With Hyper threading off I can run 4.7 at +0.375 (which provides vcore between 1.36 and 1.376v with LLC on high) with it on I need over 1.4 and have yet to get it working with an offset voltage.

*Edit* You also shouldn't need to disable any of your sleep states or turbo.


----------



## Freeman94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNFiXx*
> 
> @Freeman94 : What's your settings in BIOS to run at 37x125 with only 1.28 vcore ??
> I can't run it under 1.38v :-(
> using EIST off / LLC high 130% / Manual DDRAM 1666 9.9.9.27 / Turbo off / C1/C3/C6 dis. / 1.20v VCCSA / PLL 1.8125 / VTT 1.20v
> max i can "STABLE" is that : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374322 Too high in Vcore.
> Watercooling Corsair H100 => 82° in burst.
> edit : I see "HT" is disabled on your cpu-z screen. It's helping in o/c ?


All I changed was: disabled HT, disable speedstep (not C1E), set bclk to 125MHz, put the RAM to 1666MHz, change the multi to x37, change the VCORE. That's all I have altered. All other voltages are set at their "auto" values, no C states have been disabled.

CPU-Z and open hardware monitor report the voltage as 1.288 -- I was surprised. Maybe I just got a really good chip?


----------



## Jackirwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeman94*
> 
> All I changed was: disabled HT, disable speedstep (not C1E), set bclk to 125MHz, put the RAM to 1666MHz, change the multi to x37, change the VCORE. That's all I have altered. All other voltages are set at their "auto" values, no C states have been disabled.
> CPU-Z and open hardware monitor report the voltage as 1.288 -- I was surprised. Maybe I just got a really good chip?


i dont know how to overclock but i want to try this settings in my bios but you said change the v-core what should i change this to?


----------



## Jackirwin

i done those settings you said and is this overclock correct it still says under system properties my cpu is 3.70ghz


----------



## Jackirwin

been running prime for a while now and the max its reached is 68c is this safe enoguh plus i changed the cpu core voltage to 1.380 in bios is this ok for my overcklock ive never overclocked before have i done this correctly and is there anythin else i should change? thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackirwin*
> 
> been running prime for a while now and the max its reached is 68c is this safe enoguh plus i changed the cpu core voltage to 1.380 in bios is this ok for my overcklock ive never overclocked before have i done this correctly and is there anythin else i should change? thanks


Yep and yep.

1.4v max and under 80'C at all times is preferable.


----------



## Jackirwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep and yep.
> 1.4v max and under 80'C at all times is preferable.


ok thanks all looks good then


----------



## mar2tii

In the Bios is says my multi is 38. I did everything in the BIOS but set it too can adjust in OS. Mosst of the info is on the screen


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar2tii*
> 
> In the Bios is says my multi is 38. I did everything in the BIOS but set it too can adjust in OS. Mosst of the info is on the screen


Double check with CPU-Z that your multiplier is at 38. I know it will throttle once your VRMs begin to get too hot (always keep ample airflow over them).


----------



## mar2tii

Ok,
I came turn turn on my PC this afternoon and it didnt post. Next time it said over clocking failed. I then tweaked it a little, and then it posted, but then it froze (locked up) on starting windows and i had to power it of with the button. I set it down to / BCLK: 105 / MULTI: 43 / VCORE: 1.365/ 1444mhz with 9-9-9-27/ everything else on auto. Any ideas why it froze on starting windows. Can someone please give me STABLE settings something around 4.75GHz to test out please. I have an ASUS P9X79 (base model). could it be the motherboard causeing this?


----------



## qwkslvr

I'm just starting to OC my chip - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377202


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwkslvr*
> 
> I'm just starting to OC my chip - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377202


What's your temp if you run Linx or IBT on that overclock?


----------



## Paradigm84

@mar2tii - What is the stock speed of your RAM?


----------



## iNFiXx

@Freeman94 : Thanks very much 
After some tests, i've got 37x125 at 1.392v with HT still on (68°c max). I can reach P15 200 under 3DMARK'11.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar2tii*
> 
> Ok,
> I came turn turn on my PC this afternoon and it didnt post. Next time it said over clocking failed. I then tweaked it a little, and then it posted, but then it froze (locked up) on starting windows and i had to power it of with the button. I set it down to / BCLK: 105 / MULTI: 43 / VCORE: 1.365/ 1444mhz with 9-9-9-27/ everything else on auto. Any ideas why it froze on starting windows. Can someone please give me STABLE settings something around 4.75GHz to test out please. I have an ASUS P9X79 (base model). could it be the motherboard causeing this?


This chip "breaks in" after 1-2 weeks and it requires more voltage at the maximum OC. You can either go down a bit and use your lower voltage or you need to raise it. For example, I was able to do 4.625 at my prior voltage of 1.34v after it breaking in but I had to raise the voltage to 1.4v from 1.355v for 4.75. That was until I later discovered I could lower CPU PLL to 1.466v and use 1.36v for 4.75. So if you can lower your CPU PLL with your board you might get it stable at your current settings.


----------



## mar2tii

i tried.
It worked but every time i turn it off it just freezes with a black screen and never powers off.
Any ideas.

Again can someone give me some OC setting that are stable.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar2tii*
> 
> i tried.
> It worked but every time i turn it off it just freezes with a black screen and never powers off.
> Any ideas.
> Again can someone give me some OC setting that are stable.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

There's no such thing as settings we could give you and guarantee that they'd be stable for you. You have to grasp the concepts and find what's stable for your particular CPU/MB/RAM.


----------



## Paradigm84

@mar2tii - Put your rig details in your sig so we can help better.


----------



## mar2tii

i have already put my rig in rigbuilder.......


----------



## Paradigm84

Well it's easier if you put it in the sig also...

Also what is the stock speed of the RAM?


----------



## Rabbs

Well i not to long ordered this chip and also got ME3 for free with it







Hope i get a good chip. Least want 4.5ghz- 4.8ghz on it. I'll be using y'all for help for the most part, and also if anyone is still wanting this chip check this out.

You can choose between this CPU or 3 others or choose an intel SSD and get ME3 for free. http://promotions.newegg.com/Intel/12-1711/index.html?cm_sp=TabStore_Tab-Computer-Hardware-B2C--_-Intel/12-1711-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fIntel%2f12-1711%2f696x288.jpg


----------



## mar2tii

1600mhz


----------



## PlUmPaSsChIcKeN

Well guys, I am debating on whether to purchase this processor or to go with the i5 3570k.

I have posted a thread and just recently updated it here and I am looking for advice from some of the 3820 owners. Would anyone mind helping a brother out







?


----------



## jfcarbel

Ok, here is a bizarre one with case on its side (horizontal) my temps at 4.3 Ghz at Prime95 load are 64C and I am very happy with this from a Hyper EVO.
But, If I turn case vertical (normal tower position), then within 2 minutes the temps shot up to 80C
And if I put case back to its side position and restart Prime95, the temps return to normal 64C at load.

Anyone have an ideas on this?

Whats most likely - defective MB that has backpanel plate not working to sustain weight of Hyper EVO cooler. Or that the cooler itself has bad mount and is defective?

The screws to motherboard are fully tightened and when I try to wiggle the cooler it does not give and is very snug to cpu.

I know that with Hyper EVO that there is this tension screw in middle and perhaps it is giving too much when case is vertical.

SOLVED, getting 56C now at Prime95 load, very happy now:
See this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club/4010#post_17329150


----------



## Reptile

Here is my latest. Was able to tighten the memory a bit more.


Sorry for the messed up top one.

Temps are a little bit higher than I want still. Gonna change some fans around this weekend to see if that will help. Still using the stock TIM from the H80 as well. Debating whether to go with indigo xtreme or coollabratory liquid ultra. Been running 24/7 at 4.6 with 1.28v I hope it stays that way!


----------



## jfcarbel

Here is a question, I wish to try doing 125 or 105 Bclock strap and I know I will have to up the vcore. But I see mentions of PLL Voltage, VCCIO & VCCSA. Do these change manually or do I not worry about these and just up the vcore and leave rest on auto?

Also I am seeing it stated in guide that if you use bclk strap and want power save to kick in at idle, the one must use the vcore offset and not manual vcore setting. Is that true? I see some just saying that leaving C1E enabled will be fine even when using a bclk strap. Or does this vary by MB brand?


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> This chip OC's much easier than I expected. I settled for 4.3GHz so I can keep the power saving stuff working for 24/7. It stops working once you cross the 100 BCLK.


hmm, if thats true it will motivate me to use my Gigabyte's saved bios profiles. Keep one for running the encoding and then one for normal everyday usage.


----------



## tsm106

After going through the RIVE with a fine tooth comb, I settled on these outcomes. I didn't bother to take pics, just the raw info. Maybe it will help some of you. These voltages were consistent with the two 3820's that I had tested.

4.3 = 1.22v
4.6 = 1.3v
4.75=1.345v
4.87=1.4v
5.0=1.45v
5.1=1.51v

I still need to dial the 5.1ghz clock some more, but I really don't want to spend too much time fussing around at 1.5v+. Temps however are excellent, even at 1.5v+ the chip doesn't break 73c. My 2600k at [email protected] would hit 80c in contrast.


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> After going through the RIVE with a fine tooth comb, I settled on these outcomes. I didn't bother to take pics, just the raw info. Maybe it will help some of you. These voltages were consistent with the two 3820's that I had tested.
> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v
> I still need to dial the 5.1ghz clock some more, but I really don't want to spend too much time fussing around at 1.5v+. Temps however are excellent, even at 1.5v+ the chip doesn't break 73c. My 2600k at [email protected] would hit 80c in contrast.


If you have these, would you mind posting also the (BCLK x Multi), and load temps. Also what cooler are you using?

that vcore seems in line with my UD5 and i3820 at (100x43) with a 1.236 vCore


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> If you have these, would you mind posting also the (BCLK x Multi), and load temps. Also what cooler are you using?
> that vcore seems in line with my UD5 and i3820 at (100x43) with a 1.236 vCore


It was all multi overclocks, with the 4.3 being a 100 blck strap and the rest 125 blck strap. Pretty straight forward for clock frequency.

Cooling is water, xspc raystorm to be exact.


----------



## jfcarbel

trying OC now with 125x36 using bstrap 1.25
set vcore manually to 1.35 in BIOS and when booted into windows it showed in CPU-Z as 1.344 when CPU was idle
but when started Prime95, CPU-Z then showed vcore as 1.296

followed the settings in this guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

Why is the vcore going down when at load?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> trying OC now with 125x36 using bstrap 1.25
> set vcore manually to 1.35 in BIOS and when booted into windows it showed in CPU-Z as 1.344 when CPU was idle
> but when started Prime95, CPU-Z then showed vcore as 1.296
> followed the settings in this guide.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers
> Why is the vcore going down when at load?


VDROOP ... To compensate for this swing you'll need to enable a higher LLC level.


----------



## anubis1127

Any active 3820 folders out there? If so, we need your PPD numbers, can you head over to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1260266/ppd-numbers-needed and post there? Preferably native linux SMP numbers, but if you have anything it would probably be welcome at this point.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlUmPaSsChIcKeN*
> 
> Well guys, I am debating on whether to purchase this processor or to go with the i5 3570k.
> I have posted a thread and just recently updated it here and I am looking for advice from some of the 3820 owners. Would anyone mind helping a brother out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


In your thread you said you already bought a I5 3570K!!! Why not just use that??? But if you had not already bought the I5 then i would've suggested the 3820.









I am loving mine! LGA 2011 gives me the pathway to IB-E also


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> In your thread you said you already bought a I5 3570K!!! Why not just use that??? But if you had not already bought the I5 then i would've suggested the 3820.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving mine and lga 2011 gives me the pathway to IB-E


Hey, it looks like you're folding, see above post, please


----------



## PlUmPaSsChIcKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> In your thread you said you already bought a I5 3570K!!! Why not just use that??? But if you had not already bought the I5 then i would've suggested the 3820.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving mine! LGA 2011 gives me the pathway to IB-E also


Thanks for your reply.

I updated my thread and I am now a proud owner of the 3820... Just need to figure out how I want to cool it.


----------



## LancerVI

Did any of you guys come from a i920 to 3820? If so, how's the view? Also, I'm not up on steppings with SB-E, so any info there would be good, if any.

I've had my setup since late 08-early 09 (a 920 C0) and I'm just itching for a new build. Don't know if I can hold off any longer.


----------



## Blackout621

i need help OCing mine on the RIVE...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> i need help OCing mine on the RIVE...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Did any of you guys come from a i920 to 3820? If so, how's the view? Also, I'm not up on steppings with SB-E, so any info there would be good, if any.
> I've had my setup since late 08-early 09 (a 920 C0) and I'm just itching for a new build. Don't know if I can hold off any longer.


i just came from a i7-930 air cooled, to this setup here and i would have to say that it is amazing.....here is what i have stable so far and was pretty easy to get....

Intel Core i7 3820
Rampage IV GENE x79
Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600 16GB (4x4GB)
Corsair H100 WC Kit Sapphire HD6970 2GB GDDR5
XFX 5450 1GB GDDR3 (4th monitor, not in Eyefinity...lol)
60GB Vertex 2 SSD's x 2 (RAID 0)
500GB WD Blue x 2 (RAID 0)
3TB SeaGate GoFlex Desk (USB 3.0)
OCZ 650w Modular PSU
23 inch AOC LED Monitor x3 (Eyefinity)
ASUS 21 inch (above for misc. stuff)
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Razer Naga Mouse
M-Audio Studio Monitors


----------



## dansi

is your cpu throttling? at 4.8ghz you should get more gflops than 108?
check your clocks of each cores in cpu-z and also check your event viewer for whea errors.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> is your cpu throttling? at 4.8ghz you should get more gflops than 108?
> check your clocks of each cores in cpu-z and also check your event viewer for whea errors.


At 4.8 with HT enabled that's not THAT low. I'd guess it has more to do with low RAM clocks than throttling. Especially at only 80c.


----------



## rodercot

Hey All

coming from a I7-950 by way off a Fx-8150 to my Sabretooth X79 and 3820. I am finding that the intel provided strap is the most convenient way to get oc stables. I tried the asus rog way and left my voltage and digi settings as per his you tube vid. had cpu at 1.400V have been scaling back now at 1.380 at 4750MHz.

ram is at 1666 per the overlock 125 at 38 and at 1.5V for 16GB of matched cosair vengeance with a kingston ssdnow 90gb sata 6GB on the intel channel.

I am playing with fan setups on the h100 to see which is the best way right now I have a 650D with the 200mm in the front drawing in and two gelid fans on the rad in the top drawing in and then a scythe 120 on the back exhausting. I am going to swap this for a 140 gelid as well. I still think with the a 200 and two 120 drawing air into the case, the 200mm drawing cool air and the two 120's drawing cool air from the top BUT across the rad so ideally it is warm air in the case, a single 120/140 drawing all that out is not enough. I may goto push pull gelids on the h100 rad exhausting as well as the rear 140 drawing in and try it.

The temps between asus sensor and real temps have me confused at full load all cores I gat as high as 77C for a brief moment in real temp but the asus is 59-61C - which one to believe.

guess I will have to change my SIG soon as I get this thing rock solid. I really do not game it is more for graphics and handbrake so I could probably just see how low I can get voltages and optimum cooling and be happy with this now.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i just came from a i7-930 air cooled, to this setup here and i would have to say that it is amazing.....here is what i have stable so far and was pretty easy to get....
> Intel Core i7 3820
> Rampage IV GENE x79
> Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600 16GB (4x4GB)
> Corsair H100 WC Kit Sapphire HD6970 2GB GDDR5
> XFX 5450 1GB GDDR3 (4th monitor, not in Eyefinity...lol)
> 60GB Vertex 2 SSD's x 2 (RAID 0)
> 500GB WD Blue x 2 (RAID 0)
> 3TB SeaGate GoFlex Desk (USB 3.0)
> OCZ 650w Modular PSU
> 23 inch AOC LED Monitor x3 (Eyefinity)
> ASUS 21 inch (above for misc. stuff)
> Logitech G15 Keyboard
> Razer Naga Mouse
> M-Audio Studio Monitors


Cool. Thanks for the reply brother.

Nice OC.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i did not think that was too bad....i see most ppl on here with 103-105 gflops.....also yes i keep HT on which will lower them a little bit.....plus my system only been up for 2 days....but if other ppl feel i should look into why they are so low then please let me know so i can.....


----------



## jfcarbel

Pretty happy with my results with my Gigabyte UD5 X79 board and this i7 3820. Got 14 hours prime95 blend without issues with bstrap of 1.25 and multiplier of 36 (4.5 Ghz) and vcore set to 1.35 in BIOS. Load temps at 64C. I can propbably get that 64C down to 62 adding push/pull and an intake. vcore in CPU-Z under load shows 1.344

Had some issues with vdroop on this board dropping my BIOS vcore too low under load to get a stable OC without BSOD. Most suggested adjusting a BIOS setting to accomodate for vdroop but read mixed opinions on this.

As I understand it that vdroop is there to accomodate for spikes and thus should not be disabled or adjusted. So I decided to find an OC that can be accomplished within these limits which meant raising my BIOS vcore to 1.35V. and I also had readd - "the voltage you set in the BIOS is the ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM your CPU will see on that high-load to low-load spike. It is NOT the running voltage of your CPU".

However, looks like according to Intel with my OC to 4.5Ghz I am pushing to the stated safe limits Intel has.
My processor shows max VID of 1.35 so I am setting it just at the limit and that VID is for stock only. And I understand Intel says you should be under that 1.35 limit, but not sure if that applies to BIOS vcore or the one we see in CPU-Z under load. Temps at load are 64C and Intels Max (Tcase) looks to be 66.8C for this cpu. So seems I am also pushing the heat a bit far as well.

I know OC means pushing limits, but I want to stay at the lower end of pushing those limits and avoid degrading my processor before the 3-4 year mark.

So looking for advice. I am looking for a reasonable overclock and not something that would degrade the processor life too quickly. I would probably upgrade the CPU in 3-4 years. Is my current OC to 4.5Ghz considered a reasonable OC and presumably be safe enough for CPU life of 3-4 years? Not sure but what does Intel consider cpu life for most processors under their rated settings? Or do I need to be well below the rated VID range for reasonable safer overclock?

I would assume heat is the biggest killer of cpu, so is this 63C viewed as okay since its still below Intel's rated MAX (TCase) for this proc?

I also get a great OC to 4.3 Ghz using stock vcore, stock bstrap 100 and temps are great at 56C load. So maybe that is a beeter OC for limiting CPU degradation out to 4+ years life. And with using bstrap of 100 I can have my cpu saving power at idle since power save can't be on at higher bstrap. I did read however, that using the higher multiplier over default for the i7 3820 means it only runs full 4.3 Ghz on one core only and rest at at 4.0Ghz, is that really true? My BIOS seemed to show all running at 4300 but I did set each core multiplier manually to 43 in turbo mode rather then leave on auto.


----------



## r0b126

@jfcarbel

I don't know what the new acceptable temps on the i3/5/7 quads are. On my old E8600 dual core I used to shoot for and achieve 30C a lot with just air cooling. According to Intel though, that chip is rated for 66.8C plus whatever buffer they may have given you. 63 is a little close for comfort.

I lap all my CPUs btw, seems to help quite a bit when taking the time to do it right.

Also, if you're getting a consistent 5C drop by only sacrificing 100MHz total CPU speed, that's very worth the trade off. You're not going to notice 100MHz on a chip OC'd to 4.3GHz


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0b126*
> 
> @jfcarbel
> I don't know what the new acceptable temps on the i3/5/7 quads are. On my old E8600 dual core I used to shoot for and achieve 30C a lot with just air cooling. According to Intel though, that chip is rated for 66.8C plus whatever buffer they may have given you. 63 is a little close for comfort.
> I lap all my CPUs btw, seems to help quite a bit when taking the time to do it right.
> Also, if you're getting a consistent 5C drop by only sacrificing 100MHz total CPU speed, that's very worth the trade off. You're not going to notice 100MHz on a chip OC'd to 4.3GHz


The TJ max on these is 100c and most tend to think that 80c is good as a max. I personally shoot for <70c. Although at 4.7 I get close to 80c, so I've decided to sick with 4.3 for my 24/7 due to the ridiculously low voltage, and temps that only go above 60c during a linpack!


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> The TJ max on these is 100c and most tend to think that 80c is good as a max. I personally shoot for <70c. Although at 4.7 I get close to 80c, so I've decided to sick with 4.3 for my 24/7 due to the ridiculously low voltage, and temps that only go above 60c during a linpack!


Yes, 200 MHz in real world is not going to make that much of a difference.

But I think at 4.3 using a 100 clock you only see that on a single core not all 4/8 for the 3820. I forgot where I read that. Can someone confirm that and know a good source for that info?
Perhaps I should try a 105x41 = 4.3 and then its across all active cores.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> Yes, 200 MHz in real world is not going to make that much of a difference.
> But I think at 4.3 using a 100 clock you only see that on a single core not all 4/8 for the 3820. I forgot where I read that. Can someone confirm that and know a good source for that info?
> Perhaps I should try a 105x41 = 4.3 and then its across all active cores.


On my board I have 2 options, "All cores" which clocks all cores with the same multiplier, or "Individual Core" which will allow me to specify what the multiplier will be depending on the threading of the load. So you could set it to say, Single thread x47, 2 threads x46, 3 threads x45, and 4 threads x43, as an example. I've read the same information you're referring to, but based on the tests I've done, the "All Cores" option does in fact clock all cores to that multiplier (at least according to every monitoring program that monitors the frequency of each core individually I've tried).

*edit* I've tested this on a 100 and a 125 strap.


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> ...but based on the tests I've done, the "All Cores" option does in fact clock all cores to that multiplier (at least according to every monitoring program that monitors the frequency of each core individually I've tried).*edit* I've tested this on a 100 and a 125 strap.


My Gigabyte BIOS may differ from yours, I don't have the all cores option, but I can in turbo mode set each multiplier.

What tool do you use in windows to view the speed of each core? CPU-Z is only showing me core #0 speed.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> My Gigabyte BIOS may differ from yours, I don't have the all cores option, but I can in turbo mode set each multiplier.
> What tool do you use in windows to view the speed of each core? CPU-Z is only showing me core #0 speed.


I don't have much experience with the Gigabyte UEFI, so I can't really say. CPUZ will only show one core, I personally use Open Hardware Monitor and AIDA64 for my monitoring, but many prefer HWINFO.


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I don't have much experience with the Gigabyte UEFI, so I can't really say. CPUZ will only show one core, I personally use Open Hardware Monitor and AIDA64 for my monitoring, but many prefer HWINFO.


Installed HWINFO64 and I can confirm all 4 cores are running at 4.3 so looks like manually setting each cores multiplier in my Gigabyte BIOS is similiar result to what you do with the All Core function in your ASUS BIOS.

Looks like I will stick with this 4.3 OC as its stable as heck (24 Prime95 at stock vcore) and has lower temps.


----------



## dev1ance

I'll chime in with the X79 UD5....aside from being full of features, it's a bad OCing board.
1.You should check your IMC/VTT voltage that you set with HWInfo. After a BSOD, the voltages reset to default and can't be changed by way of BIOs until you use the EasyTune software to change it.
2. My board is absurd. If I choose to disable audio, my board after attempting to posts ends up saying my prior settings failed to allow the computer to start and to adjust my OC settings. But if I re-enable onboard audio, it's magically stable and boots Windows.
3. 4.5GHz is the absolute maximum I've managed with the UD5 without it BSODing pumping 1.4v. Anything more and it fails stability without more voltage pumped into the board. Oddly enough, replacing the chip in my P9X79 Vanilla board allows 4.625GHz at 1.35v and 4.8GHz at 1.4v.
4. Changing BCLK to 102 causes board to enter a boot loop. Using a P9X79 Vanilla, boots up just fine.
5. Load line calibration....a joke, vDroop is horrendous and can't be fixed. A lot of settings don't seem to have any effect on voltage.
6. Sleeping is impossible using the UD5 as it either BSODs when attempting to sleep or just shuts down instead but somehow works magically fine with the P9X79.

Do I regret my purchase? Yes. If anything, I should've grabbed the Sabretooth or the RIVE for $100 more. Would've saved me many headaches.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> I'll chime in with the X79 UD5....aside from being full of features, it's a bad OCing board.
> 1.You should check your IMC/VTT voltage that you set with HWInfo. After a BSOD, the voltages reset to default and can't be changed by way of BIOs until you use the EasyTune software to change it.
> 2. My board is absurd. If I choose to disable audio, my board after attempting to posts ends up saying my prior settings failed to allow the computer to start and to adjust my OC settings. But if I re-enable onboard audio, it's magically stable and boots Windows.
> 3. 4.5GHz is the absolute maximum I've managed with the UD5 without it BSODing pumping 1.4v. Anything more and it fails stability without more voltage pumped into the board. Oddly enough, replacing the chip in my P9X79 Vanilla board allows 4.625GHz at 1.35v and 4.8GHz at 1.4v.
> 4. Changing BCLK to 102 causes board to enter a boot loop. Using a P9X79 Vanilla, boots up just fine.
> 5. Load line calibration....a joke, vDroop is horrendous and can't be fixed. A lot of settings don't seem to have any effect on voltage.
> 6. Sleeping is impossible using the UD5 as it either BSODs when attempting to sleep or just shuts down instead but somehow works magically fine with the P9X79.
> Do I regret my purchase? Yes. If anything, I should've grabbed the Sabretooth or the RIVE for $100 more. Would've saved me many headaches.


I really dig my sabertooth. It sounds like your board was bad though. I've heard good things from the other users around on the UD5. Did you try a BIOS flash?


----------



## dev1ance

^
BIOs voltage issue has not been resolved since F8 bios, we're on F12 now. I still have the board and the chip running at 4.5. Much of the issues stem across the Gigabyte boards I believe including UD3/UD7 with LLC being worthless, vDroop, IMC/VTT glitch. The audio thing might only be me and maybe my particular board might just be a particularly crappy OCer. I've given up nonetheless. 4.5 is good enough, probably drop a 3930K in there instead.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> I'll chime in with the X79 UD5....aside from being full of features, it's a bad OCing board.
> 1.You should check your IMC/VTT voltage that you set with HWInfo. After a BSOD, the voltages reset to default and can't be changed by way of BIOs until you use the EasyTune software to change it.
> 2. My board is absurd. If I choose to disable audio, my board after attempting to posts ends up saying my prior settings failed to allow the computer to start and to adjust my OC settings. But if I re-enable onboard audio, it's magically stable and boots Windows.
> 3. 4.5GHz is the absolute maximum I've managed with the UD5 without it BSODing pumping 1.4v. Anything more and it fails stability without more voltage pumped into the board. Oddly enough, replacing the chip in my P9X79 Vanilla board allows 4.625GHz at 1.35v and 4.8GHz at 1.4v.
> 4. Changing BCLK to 102 causes board to enter a boot loop. Using a P9X79 Vanilla, boots up just fine.
> 5. Load line calibration....a joke, vDroop is horrendous and can't be fixed. A lot of settings don't seem to have any effect on voltage.
> 6. Sleeping is impossible using the UD5 as it either BSODs when attempting to sleep or just shuts down instead but somehow works magically fine with the P9X79.
> *Do I regret my purchase? Yes. If anything, I should've grabbed the Sabretooth or the RIVE for $100 more. Would've saved me many headaches.*












I know how you feel. I grabbed a cheap x79 UD3 whilst waiting for the Asrock Extremem11. Or that is I hoped to. The UD3 was just pure junk. That VTT bug was the biggest hurdle and thorn completely destroying any gainful overclock and ruining the fun. Oh yea, the vdroop on it like your UD5 was pathetic huh? It's ludicrous really. Anyways, I upsized to an openbox RIVE for 60 bucks and could not have been happier.


----------



## 2thAche

X79 FTW!


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i did not think that was too bad....i see most ppl on here with 103-105 gflops.....also yes i keep HT on which will lower them a little bit.....plus my system only been up for 2 days....but if other ppl feel i should look into why they are so low then please let me know so i can.....


I get 110-113 with HT on @4.6ghz with a 2000mhz xmp ram setting. Not sure if its a big deal or not though for you to try and troubleshoot.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I get 110-113 with HT on @4.6ghz with a 2000mhz xmp ram setting. Not sure if its a big deal or not though for you to try and troubleshoot.


i am also only running 1600 ram and i think 1666 is the highest i have run it.....that could be it....prolly gonna get some better 2133 ram in a bit so we will see


----------



## Blackout621

Man, I SUCK at overclocking... or applying thermal paste? Anyway, under high stress, my 3820 + 212+ passed, but temps reached 100 degrees Celsius on every core during the test and stayed in the 90s. My overclock is 4.625 Ghz with 1.375-1.4 voltage. I think these temps are WAY too high. Right now, I'm doing nothing and temps are in the high 30-40s...










Jesus guys, what did I do wrong? Ignore the cpu clock; I wasn't doing anything when I took the screenshot. And another thing maybe you guys can help me with... I have 2 4 GB Ripjaws DIMMS. CPU-Z recognizes them both, but everything else doesn't. I've tried each one in different slots by themselves, and both work. But together, only 1 is recognized. It's not either slot because I tested one at a time in each slot. I'm seriously about to buy an H100 and be done with these insane temps.


----------



## Blackout621

And I don't need to be scolded for having a low-end CPU cooler.


----------



## LancerVI

I don't have an SB-E, but isn't that voltage way too high?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Man, I SUCK at overclocking... or applying thermal paste? Anyway, under high stress, my 3820 + 212+ passed, but temps reached 100 degrees Celsius on every core during the test and stayed in the 90s. My overclock is 4.625 Ghz with 1.375-1.4 voltage. I think these temps are WAY too high. Right now, I'm doing nothing and temps are in the high 30-40s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus guys, what did I do wrong? Ignore the cpu clock; I wasn't doing anything when I took the screenshot. And another thing maybe you guys can help me with... I have 2 4 GB Ripjaws DIMMS. CPU-Z recognizes them both, but everything else doesn't. I've tried each one in different slots by themselves, and both work. But together, only 1 is recognized. It's not either slot because I tested one at a time in each slot. I'm seriously about to buy an H100 and be done with these insane temps.


That's waaaaaaay too high for that vcore / clock. I think Ramsey is also running a 212 and has almost the same temps as my push/pull h100 with AS5 TIM. I'd re-seat that sucker with some new TIM. There are many schools of thought on the TIM application, I think most are going with the two lines down the processor approach. I personally put on some TIM and smooth it out with a razor blade like buttering toast (except I use waaay more butter than TIM).


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> That's waaaaaaay too high for that vcore / clock. I think Ramsey is also running a 212 and has almost the same temps as my push/pull h100 with AS5 TIM. I'd re-seat that sucker with some new TIM. There are many schools of thought on the TIM application, I think most are going with the two lines down the processor approach. I personally put on some TIM and smooth it out with a razor blade like buttering toast (except I use waaay more butter than TIM).


Yes, I'm not 100% sure I applied TIM correctly. How can I lower the vcore? And like I said, I think I'm just gonna say screw it and get an H100.

P.S. - do you know a solution to my RAM problem?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Yes, I'm not 100% sure I applied TIM correctly. How can I lower the vcore? And like I said, I think I'm just gonna say screw it and get an H100.
> P.S. - do you know a solution to my RAM problem?


To lower your VCore you'd go into the BIOS and specify either a lower manual voltage, or a lower offset voltage depending on how you're specifying that. For reference I do 4.3 @ 1.24ish (my offset swings it between 1v and 1.272v, but it mostly stays around 1.24), 4.5 @ 1.32, 4.6 @ 1.38, 4.75 @ 1.392, 5ghz @ 1.48. Temps are (under a 12gb run in Linx) 4.3: ~62c 4.5: ~70 4.6 ~75c 4.7 ~80 5.0 ~90-100c (eek).

As for your RAM issue, I'm not really sure what the problem is. Is only 4GB RAM showing up? If so, are you using a 32bit OS? Otherwise you should just need to plug them into slots of the same colour (check your motherboard manual to see if it has a preference for a 2 stick config) and tell it to run them at an XMP profile in the BIOS(so that you'll get maximum performance out of them).

Also, here's an excellent article on TIM for anyone interested, lots of tips on application as well as a shoot out of 80 different TIMs.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62


----------



## SimpleTech

@Blackout621, does CPU-Z register 8GB? Also do you have them installed in slots B1 and D1?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> To lower your VCore you'd go into the BIOS and specify either a lower manual voltage, or a lower offset voltage depending on how you're specifying that. For reference I do 4.3 @ 1.24ish (my offset swings it between 1v and 1.272v, but it mostly stays around 1.24), 4.5 @ 1.32, 4.6 @ 1.38, 4.75 @ 1.392, 5ghz @ 1.48. Temps are (under a 12gb run in Linx) 4.3: ~62c 4.5: ~70 4.6 ~75c 4.7 ~80 5.0 ~90-100c (eek).
> As for your RAM issue, I'm not really sure what the problem is. Is only 4GB RAM showing up? If so, are you using a 32bit OS? Otherwise you should just need to plug them into slots of the same colour (check your motherboard manual to see if it has a preference for a 2 stick config) and tell it to run them at an XMP profile in the BIOS(so that you'll get maximum performance out of them).
> Also, here's an excellent article on TIM for anyone interested, lots of tips on application as well as a shoot out of 80 different TIMs.
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> @Blackout621, does CPU-Z register 8GB? Also do you have them installed in slots B1 and D1?


Yes, but Windows and every other program doesn't. And yes I do.

Wow, thanks! +rep


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Yes, but Windows and every other program doesn't. And yes I do.
> Wow, thanks! +rep


Hit the windows button (between ctrl and alt) and the pause button. This should open the System Information window. Under the System section it should say "System Type", if it says "32-bit Operating System" you'll need to re-install a 64 bit version of windows to get access to more than 4gb ram.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Hit the windows button (between ctrl and alt) and the pause button. This should open the System Information window. Under the System section it should say "System Type", if it says "32-bit Operating System" you'll need to re-install a 64 bit version of windows to get access to more than 4gb ram.


I'm pretty damn sure he is using a 64-bit OS as it's listed in his sig.









@Blackout621, I would try different DIMM slots to rule out if it's a dead slot or a faulty module (doubt it).


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I'm pretty damn sure he is using a 64-bit OS as it's listed in his sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blackout621, I would try different DIMM slots to rule out if it's a dead slot or a faulty module (doubt it).
> 
> Yes, I'll try that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Hit the windows button (between ctrl and alt) and the pause button. This should open the System Information window. Under the System section it should say "System Type", if it says "32-bit Operating System" you'll need to re-install a 64 bit version of windows to get access to more than 4gb ram.


No definitely 64-bit.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> No definitely 64-bit.


Fair enough. Typically if CPU-Z is able to read the hardware IDs off the RAM but windows isn't picking it up, that's the solution.


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance*
> 
> ^
> BIOs voltage issue has not been resolved since F8 bios, we're on F12 now. I still have the board and the chip running at 4.5. Much of the issues stem across the Gigabyte boards I believe including UD3/UD7 with LLC being worthless, vDroop, IMC/VTT glitch. The audio thing might only be me and maybe my particular board might just be a particularly crappy OCer. I've given up nonetheless. 4.5 is good enough, probably drop a 3930K in there instead.


Hmm, I am not seeing the BIOS weirdness problem and do not have Easy Tune installed. You might have a flaky BIOS. With that said I am running F10 BIOS, perhaps give that BIOS as try.

I am a moderate overclocker so running 4.3 Ghz at stock core vcore is pretty darn good for my needs. I have done 4.5 Ghz at 125 bclock using the strap and backing down my memory to 1333 speed.
But 200 Mhz is not going to make much of a difference.

So if you are a moderate OC'r then I think this board is good, but for Extreme OC'r I might agree that another board would be better.


----------



## jfcarbel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> That's waaaaaaay too high for that vcore / clock. I think Ramsey is also running a 212 and has almost the same temps as my push/pull h100 with AS5 TIM. I'd re-seat that sucker with some new TIM. There are many schools of thought on the TIM application, I think most are going with the two lines down the processor approach. I personally put on some TIM and smooth it out with a razor blade like buttering toast (except I use waaay more butter than TIM).


Agreed, those temps are not normal for that cooler. Its either one of these:

1. Its not seated correctly or TIM not spreading right
2. Bad cooler
3. Bad CPU

Most likely 1 or 2.

I had some issues with my Hyper 212 EVO and heat, see this post of mine.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> Agreed, those temps are not normal for that cooler. Its either one of these:
> 1. Its not seated correctly or TIM not spreading right
> 2. Bad cooler
> 3. Bad CPU
> Most likely 1 or 2.
> I had some issues with my Hyper 212 EVO and heat, see this post of mine.


More than likely 1.. I'm not sure I did a great job.


----------



## zerokool_3211

was testing today to see if i could get 5ghz stable...it will boot and function for a while and then will blue screen with a clock interuppt error....that @ about 1.43 volts vcore which is about all i want to ever give it.....anyone else have any ideas to get 5ghz stable....think my 1600 ram could be holding me back?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> was testing today to see if i could get 5ghz stable...it will boot and function for a while and then will blue screen with a clock interuppt error....that @ about 1.43 volts vcore which is about all i want to ever give it.....anyone else have any ideas to get 5ghz stable....think my 1600 ram could be holding me back?


I'm the same way at 1.43, takes me 1.48 to get stable.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> was testing today to see if i could get 5ghz stable...it will boot and function for a while and then will blue screen with a clock interuppt error....that @ about 1.43 volts vcore which is about all i want to ever give it.....anyone else have any ideas to get 5ghz stable....think my 1600 ram could be holding me back?


Here's what I've found volts wise that has worked for me. I also found that I did not need any other voltage tweaked until I hit 5.o and at that point I upped vtt to 1.2v and kept pll at 1.7v. Under 5ghz, I run pll at 1.6v. There were a lot of other tweaks that I did use following the ROG thread by [email protected] though.

Quote:


> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v


----------



## Nastrodamous

Going to pick one up today for $200 from microcenter should be a decent upgrade from my 2500k.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Going to pick one up today for $200 from microcenter should be a decent upgrade from my 2500k.


Jesus that's a deal! Mine was $230 from there


----------



## Nastrodamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Jesus that's a deal! Mine was $230 from there


yep especially since i found somebody to buy my old cpu,mobo,ram, power supply haha.


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's what I've found volts wise that has worked for me. I also found that I did not need any other voltage tweaked until I hit 5.o and at that point I upped vtt to 1.2v and kept pll at 1.7v. Under 5ghz, I run pll at 1.6v. There were a lot of other tweaks that I did use following the ROG thread by [email protected] though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v
Click to expand...

i agre

when i was on 4.3, i need 1.23v

to get 4.514mhz, i need 1.295 ( with prime falls to 1.288v)


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Fair enough. Typically if CPU-Z is able to read the hardware IDs off the RAM but windows isn't picking it up, that's the solution.


so what can I do? I'm pretty much maxing out 4 gigs playing games/hosting a server.


----------



## SavantStrike

Jumping in here.

I would post validated data, but I'm not 100 percent satisfied with my final clocks yet. I don't like pushing the voltage outside about 5 percent over stock unless I absolutely have to as my boxes always get handed down and have 10+ year life cycles. Has anyone here succeeded in changing the straps to 125mhz at under 1.3V?

Right now I'm at 4.4ghz with 1600mhz DDR3 (It should run at 1866, it ran for a while but I didn't torture test it). Voltage is 1.28v load, and about ~1V idle. Temps are 60-65c full load. I really wanted 4.6ghz just because. TIA


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfcarbel*
> 
> Hmm, I am not seeing the BIOS weirdness problem and do not have Easy Tune installed. You might have a flaky BIOS. With that said I am running F10 BIOS, perhaps give that BIOS as try.
> I am a moderate overclocker so running 4.3 Ghz at stock core vcore is pretty darn good for my needs. I have done 4.5 Ghz at 125 bclock using the strap and backing down my memory to 1333 speed.
> But 200 Mhz is not going to make much of a difference.
> So if you are a moderate OC'r then I think this board is good, but for Extreme OC'r I might agree that another board would be better.


I've used F7->F12. All of them have had the same problems with the IMC/VTT voltage. LLC varied through the revisions but got progressively worse.

Anyhow, the voltage thing is easy to induce. Just simply give your computer a BSOD. Lower your vCore low enough and run IBT/P95 and it should BSOD soon enough.
Here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?279931-Gigabyte-Z77X-D3H&p=5082086&viewfull=1#post5082086

lol, I have a vanilla P9X79 that is more of an "extreme" OCer than Gigabyte's Mid-Tier board. 4.3GHz is essentially nothing difficult to obtain. I was just saddened by the fact that my 2600K could do 4.9GHz at 1.4v but my 3820 can't even pass 4.5GHz on the Gigabyte board (but as I mentioned, it does 4.8GHz with ease on my P9X79 vanilla).


----------



## Tongan

Just so you know the i7 3820 is on sale for 279.99 on new egg with : EMCNEGJ34 code.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> so what can I do? I'm pretty much maxing out 4 gigs playing games/hosting a server.


If you can, you should try the sticks in a different board, and different sticks in your board.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> If you can, you should try the sticks in a different board, and different sticks in your board.


I don't have any other computers.









Or RAM sticks.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I don't have any other computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or RAM sticks.


I figured as much. IF you bought them local you might be able to get the store to test them for you. I know Memory Express where I get most of my gear will do it for me as long as it's under warranty.


----------



## zerokool_3211

here you go


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I figured as much. IF you bought them local you might be able to get the store to test them for you. I know Memory Express where I get most of my gear will do it for me as long as it's under warranty.


All off the Egg, man


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Just so you know the i7 3820 is on sale for 279.99 on new egg with : EMCNEGJ34 code.


If anyone is interested, I'm selling a BNIB i7-3820 for $270 shipped









http://www.overclock.net/t/1263120/fs-bnib-sealed-intel-core-i7-3820-lga-2011-processor-270/0_40


----------



## Nastrodamous

Alright, got my 3820 what motherboard would you guys recommended newegg has an open box sabertooth for 225 and it seems like a really good deal imo


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Alright, got my 3820 what motherboard would you guys recommended newegg has an open box sabertooth for 225 and it seems like a really good deal imo


I like mine a lot. The BIOS seems very similar if not identical to the R4E.

I've also heard great things about the ASRock boards.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Alright, got my 3820 what motherboard would you guys recommended newegg has an open box sabertooth for 225 and it seems like a really good deal imo


Better hurry, I just bought one too for another build with another 3820.


----------



## freitz

I bought a open box RIVE for 296$ this morning.


----------



## Nastrodamous

i really wanted the rampage formula, i dont need the build right now so i may wait.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> waiting is never fun.....i should always wait but i get to caught up in everything and just end up buying the ****....rofl


haha, i ended up going to microcenter and getting an open box p9x79 pro for the same price, and i got 16 gigs of that samsung ram. Was pretty much brand new, unopened and only missing the wifi to go.


----------



## zerokool_3211

this is looking good.......


----------



## Werehusky

I'm at 4.299 with 1.232 voltage. Going to see if it's possible to under-volt.


----------



## Chowjerrymk

Hi guys,

Quick question here. I am about to do a 43x with a 125 bclk strap, from my understanding this would OC the ram to 2000 (1600*1.25). However, my ram is only rated for 1866 mhz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455

How do I go about OC-ing the ram to 2000? should I just choose XMP profile or follow the stock timings but put a bit more voltage so it can be stable at 2000?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chowjerrymk*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Quick question here. I am about to do a 43x with a 125 bclk strap, from my understanding this would OC the ram to 2000 (1600*1.25). However, my ram is only rated for 1866 mhz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
> How do I go about OC-ing the ram to 2000? should I just choose XMP profile or follow the stock timings but put a bit more voltage so it can be stable at 2000?


43x125 = no boot, are you sure about that?

To change ram speeds, check your ram multipliers. The multiplier is tied to the blk strap, so if you raise that you have adjust down your ram multi.


----------



## jthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chowjerrymk*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Quick question here. I am about to do a 43x with a 125 bclk strap, from my understanding this would OC the ram to 2000 (1600*1.25). However, my ram is only rated for 1866 mhz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
> How do I go about OC-ing the ram to 2000? should I just choose XMP profile or follow the stock timings but put a bit more voltage so it can be stable at 2000?


Running a 125 BCLK strap will only OC 1600 ram to 1666. Let us know how the 43X125 works out.


----------



## zerokool_3211

I can't even get past 125 strap at 38 multi.....on water...no matter what I do it will seem stable until it has been running anything that works it at full load I get a blue screen that says something about a clock cycle on a secondary blah blah ....lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbs

I had did a CPU level up using my board was just doing it to see how it'd go. About 5 mins ago after i had restarted from doing updates it said overclock failed lol. Wish now i would of went with 3930K or i prob just need to manual overclock it instead of CPU level up? My ram is on X.M.P i disabled the CPU level up, disabled the reports, intel speed step. Haven't tried manually overclocking it myself. But hell the CPU level up was only 4.3ghz lol out of the 3 options.


----------



## zerokool_3211

did you try updating the bois?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I had did a CPU level up using my board was just doing it to see how it'd go. About 5 mins ago after i had restarted from doing updates it said overclock failed lol. Wish now i would of went with 3930K or i prob just need to manual overclock it instead of CPU level up? My ram is on X.M.P i disabled the CPU level up, disabled the reports, intel speed step. Haven't tried manually overclocking it myself. But hell the CPU level up was only 4.3ghz lol out of the 3 options.


Omg, you actually used the auto overclocking?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Omg, you actually used the auto overclocking?


also what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

that auto overclocking is horrible too...


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I had did a CPU level up using my board was just doing it to see how it'd go. About 5 mins ago after i had restarted from doing updates it said overclock failed lol. Wish now i would of went with 3930K or i prob just need to manual overclock it instead of CPU level up? My ram is on X.M.P i disabled the CPU level up, disabled the reports, intel speed step. Haven't tried manually overclocking it myself. But hell the CPU level up was only 4.3ghz lol out of the 3 options.


You cannot use the Auto OC function, its for the K version processors only (correct me if I'm wrong). For the 3820, you have to do manual OC.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> I can't even get past 125 strap at 38 multi.....on water...no matter what I do it will seem stable until it has been running anything that works it at full load I get a blue screen that says something about a clock cycle on a secondary blah blah ....lol
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


Vcore is too low even if it seems high enough. You will get to the point where you need a full .1v to OC further. My chip scales well until it hit a wall at 4.75. If I even go to 126x38 I need .05v more to try to stabilize it so I left it at 4.75.


----------



## tsm106

I've tested three chips and they all did 5ghz and roughly did same voltages. All three were pretty identical. 5ghz was running 1.45-1.46v.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Vcore is too low even if it seems high enough. You will get to the point where you need a full .1v to OC further. My chip scales well until it hit a wall at 4.75. If I even go to 126x38 I need .05v more to try to stabilize it so I left it at 4.75.


that seems about normal though cause my chip only needs like 1.38v to get to 4.750 but i have yet to even find a stable OC for my 4.875 or 5 Ghz....like 1.42 volts will let me OC to 4.875....and it will be stable as far as normal everyday use goes but any folding or or anything like prime 95 it will run for a while then blue screen with a clock cycle error


----------



## Diber

Someone used the auto-OC function? FOR SHAME. The door is that way! - - - - - >

On topic, I had 5GHz stable with 1.44v (125/40) booted up and worked just fine. Recorded the temps after a few hours of Prime 95, and they never peaked past 70c. I love the 3820 :3


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I get 4.75 @ 1.38 and 5.0 @ 1.48 (stable for both). My temps are waaaay too high at 5.0 with my H100 though.

Also, that auto over clock function is a great way to do damage to your components. If you're not willing to get down and dirty manually, You should probably accept your chip for what it was sold as.


----------



## Ogrezz

Freatica i just got my new rig...but Now...Who i can't oc my 3820 past 4.5 ghz? Whatever i do over 4.5 is shown as 4.3ghz on cpuid...tryed to go 5k @1.48 and cpu Won't work..tryed 4.7 at1.44v and it booted up... But when i try cpuid to verify the oc it shown a lower multiplier and a lower freq to 4.3ghz...i really wonder why

My actual oc is at 4.5 ghz and 1.33v temps at 48•C after 1 hour of stressing

Any Suggestion is welcome

Thank you


----------



## Kenny3011

Crap..you guys are really making me scared about using the auto-OC feature on my Extreme4-M now. I'm coming from an X58 system and I was pretty competent with that but haven't read up much on X79 yet

I basically chose the 4.6ghz option, reduced the voltage and increased the multiplier to get this:



Any tips on the basic things I would need to change for a decent manual OC?


----------



## zerokool_3211

those are actually some horrible Gflops you are getting.....i am getting straight 110 or above clocked @ 4.75


----------



## Diber

I'm confused as all get out then... Something's amiss with my configs.... 

I tried down-voltageing to 1.35 (at 4.75Ghz) to get under the "possible" voltage throttling barrier, that I read about, went down to 62 Gflops...

Any ideas / help would be much appreciated







Trying to get the most out of this comp for VM folding.

[EDIT] Apparently nothing. I tried going down to 1.33v, turning off all turbo options, and changing them to forced 38 multi @ 125 BCLK. I'm stumped ):

[EDIT2] I was curious, so I reverted to stock... And now I'm down to 50 GFlops.


----------



## SimpleTech

You need SP1 in order to utilize AVX. Also make sure the Intel Linpack within IntelBurnTest is up-to-date.

http://registrationcenter.intel.com/irc_nas/2667/w_lpk_p_10.3.11.019.zip


----------



## freitz

4.6 stable looks like 125 bus 1.3v pretty easy. 37 Multi.. Anything else I should change


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You need SP1 in order to utilize AVX. Also make sure the Intel Linpack within IntelBurnTest is up-to-date.
> http://registrationcenter.intel.com/irc_nas/2592/w_lpk_p_10.3.10.017.zip


Thanks for the help mate! Seems that it was SP1. Installed it, and up to 105 Gflops @ 4.75GHz.


----------



## Kenny3011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You need SP1 in order to utilize AVX. Also make sure the Intel Linpack within IntelBurnTest is up-to-date.
> http://registrationcenter.intel.com/irc_nas/2592/w_lpk_p_10.3.10.017.zip


Thanks for that







Mine went up to104 now, but is GFlops actually a good way to measure an OC? Would using the auto-OC feature affect it at all?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenny3011*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine went up to104 now, but is GFlops actually a good way to measure an OC? Would using the auto-OC feature affect it at all?


CPU and memory frequency are the biggest factors. I could have my CPU overclocked to 5.5GHz but have 120 GFlops because my memory is running at 1333MHz. _The higher the better._


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> CPU and memory frequency are the biggest factors. I could have my CPU overclocked to 5.5GHz but have 120 GFlops because my memory is running at 1333MHz. _The higher the better._


Say I want to run safely at 4.5ghz what would I need to up in bios for RIVE?


----------



## Diber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Say I want to run safely at 4.5ghz what would I need to up in bios for RIVE?


Most people change their CPU Strap (BCLK freq.) to 125Mhz, and leave everything else the same (That's what I have right now, and it's been stable folding for 3 hours thus far), and it seems to works, and that gets you 4.75Ghz. That'd be the easiest route, from what I've seen anyway.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diber*
> 
> Most people change their CPU Strap (BCLK freq.) to 125Mhz, and leave everything else the same (That's what I have right now, and it's been stable folding for 3 hours thus far), and it seems to works, and that gets you 4.75Ghz. That'd be the easiest route, from what I've seen anyway.


No need to boost volts or anything?


----------



## zerokool_3211

for that clock you could leave it on auto prolly


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> for that clock you could leave it on auto prolly


really 4.7 with stock volts?


----------



## zerokool_3211

i said auto......that means it will try to set it by itself


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i said auto......that means it will try to set it by itself


I never use auto, it adds a lot of volts , very unnecessary.


----------



## Ogrezz

No suggestions about my problem? I'm really stuck in place there


----------



## iDuskFang

Total noob to all this but:

1. If I overclock my i7-3820 does it constantly run at that rate? Or can I just set max to like 4.5Ghz or something and it not always be running that speed/producing that much heat. Just so it will render video's faster or run programs more smooth when necessary.
2. Is my cooling ok for overclocking? My CPU is running about 32C. From as low as 26c to the highest I've seen was 40c. This is all with lowest fan settings around 1300RPM which it can go almost twice that.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> for that clock you could leave it on auto prolly


Auto will use the VID, probably not what you want. The VID at a given frequency is different for every processor. An offset voltage will adust the VID either + or - depending on how you've set it, and a manual voltage will use that voltage as a max.

At 4.3ghz my VID can get up to 1.306, but the voltage I give it doesn't get above 1.264. My VID at 5ghz is something around 1.6, but my processor only needs 1.48.

Auto at 4.75 is likely flat out bad advice, you're probably close to .2v higher than needed.

Seriously guys, read the guides, read the thread, every question I've seen asked in the past couple pages has been answered several times in the thread. Half of overclocking is reading.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Auto will use the VID, probably not what you want. The VID at a given frequency is different for every processor. An offset voltage will adust the VID either + or - depending on how you've set it, and a manual voltage will use that voltage as a max.
> At 4.3ghz my VID can get up to 1.306, but the voltage I give it doesn't get above 1.264. My VID at 5ghz is something around 1.6, but my processor only needs 1.48.
> Auto at 4.75 is likely flat out bad advice, you're probably close to .2v higher than needed.
> Seriously guys, read the guides, read the thread, every question I've seen asked in the past couple pages has been answered several times in the thread. Half of overclocking is reading.


This.

Offset OC still requires tweaking/stability testing. Auto could be using alot more voltage than you need, or not enough. There are never shortcuts to doing it right.


----------



## HF Venom

Can somebody please please please link me to a some sort of guide or tell me how to OC my i7 3820 to something between 4.00 - 4.50 GHz. I seriously cba to read more generic guides which get me nowhere and explain every acronym and what it does ect... I just want that thing OC'd


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HF Venom*
> 
> Can somebody please please please link me to a some sort of guide or tell me how to OC my i7 3820 to something between 4.00 - 4.50 GHz. I seriously cba to read more generic guides which get me nowhere and explain every acronym and what it does ect... I just want that thing OC'd


This may help:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38

May not be for 3820 specifically but it will help you understand all of the options in the UEFI.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HF Venom*
> 
> Can somebody please please please link me to a some sort of guide or tell me how to OC my i7 3820 to something between 4.00 - 4.50 GHz. I seriously cba to read more generic guides which get me nowhere and explain every acronym and what it does ect... I just want that thing OC'd


Up the multiplier to 43X. It should be fine on stock voltage. 4.3Ghz is that easy most of the time. To go higher than that will require a bit of tweaking.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Up the multiplier to 43X. It should be fine on stock voltage. 4.3Ghz is that easy most of the time. To go higher than that will require a bit of tweaking.


Don't do this. Read the following below. 4.3ghz can be achieved under 1.25v. Personally I run 1.23v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Auto will use the VID, probably not what you want. The VID at a given frequency is different for every processor. An offset voltage will adust the VID either + or - depending on how you've set it, and a manual voltage will use that voltage as a max.
> At 4.3ghz my VID can get up to 1.306, but the voltage I give it doesn't get above 1.264. My VID at 5ghz is something around 1.6, but my processor only needs 1.48.
> Auto at 4.75 is likely flat out bad advice, you're probably close to .2v higher than needed.
> Seriously guys, read the guides, read the thread, every question I've seen asked in the past couple pages has been answered several times in the thread. Half of overclocking is reading.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't do this. Read the following below. 4.3ghz can be achieved under 1.25v. Personally I run 1.23v.


1.23 is what I need as well if I'm setting manual, but my offset can get as high as 1.26 on a swing. Average is probably around 1.008-1.088 surfing the web (no LLC).


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't do this. Read the following below. 4.3ghz can be achieved under 1.25v. Personally I run 1.23v.


I didn't tell him to touch the voltage. I upped mine to 43x and it was running at 1.24v, which is stock voltage. I guess it depends on the motherboard but my ASRock did not overvolt it.


----------



## Tongan

Hey guys, my 3820 build is underway. I was wondering how big of a difference there will be water vs H100? Can you get a stable 5 ghz on water?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Hey guys, my 3820 build is underway. I was wondering how big of a difference there will be water vs H100? Can you get a stable 5 ghz on water?


5GHz is hard for any 3820 to achieve using safe voltages. I would say it would make a difference between 4.5 and 4.875.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Hey guys, my 3820 build is underway. I was wondering how big of a difference there will be water vs H100? Can you get a stable 5 ghz on water?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> 5GHz is hard for any 3820 to achieve using safe voltages. I would say it would make a difference between 4.5 and 4.875.


I've had my hands on three 3820 and all did 5ghz at similar volts. On air I used a Noctua and while running prime maxed 82c with ambient somewhere around 23c. My personal 3820 does 5ghz at 1.45v, though truthfully I never really bothered to try and bin them, all hit the targets and I didn't feel the need to keep pushing down the volts.

If your H100 can keep temps reasonable go for it. Can a H100 keep up with or exceed the Noctua? This I know not. My personal 3820 maxes out at 72c btw under a full loop.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i think the h100 is def better than any air cooler.....that is just imo though.....mine never goes about 63C max load prime95 @ 4.875 with 1.42 volts


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i think the h100 is def better than any air cooler.....that is just imo though.....mine never goes about 63C max load prime95 @ 4.875 with 1.42 volts


There you have it, green light.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i think the h100 is def better than any air cooler.....that is just imo though.....mine never goes about 63C max load prime95 @ 4.875 with 1.42 volts


x2


----------



## HF Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Up the multiplier to 43X. It should be fine on stock voltage. 4.3Ghz is that easy most of the time. To go higher than that will require a bit of tweaking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't do this. Read the following below. 4.3ghz can be achieved under 1.25v. Personally I run 1.23v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 1.23 is what I need as well if I'm setting manual, but my offset can get as high as 1.26 on a swing. Average is probably around 1.008-1.088 surfing the web (no LLC).


Not gonna lie, I'm a bit confused. I will try to set the multiplier to 43 as you said and leave everything else as it is. What's the worst that can happen?
I have the Asus Sabertooth board if that helps =/


----------



## JKDC

Open CPUz and check your stock voltage. If you don't have it download it as it is free. Then up your multiplier and go into the OS and recheck. If it overvolted it then simply reboot and set the stock voltage into the BIOS manually. I would also raise the LLC 1-2 notches. That should be all you need to do. The CPU will still have power saving on. Or, even better, you could just input the voltage into the BIOS at the same time you raise the multi to 43x and you won't need to recheck the voltage.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HF Venom*
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a bit confused. I will try to set the multiplier to 43 as you said and leave everything else as it is. What's the worst that can happen?
> I have the Asus Sabertooth board if that helps =/


I've got a sabertooth here with 3820. On that rig it's running 43x100 with offset enabled and set to -.060 = 1.23 ish. Iirc, LLC is set to High. You best read the ROG guide.


----------



## HF Venom

aight went into bios had a look around and set the multiplier to 43 and that is all I did. went in to the os started prime 95 and than had a look at things.








is the vcore voltage thingy too high? do I need to do something about that?

also I really appreciate you guys helping me


----------



## SimpleTech

Yeah that voltage is too high for that minimal overclock. I would try lowering it to 1.25v (or less if possible).


----------



## I7guy

i cant get anything stable past 4.3, i think either my board sucks or my cpu sucks.

ive tried everything lol but as soon as i touch bclk or bclk straps it boots like crap or doesnt post etc


----------



## tsm106

^^Can't say anything about your board, but fwiw all the 3820s I've come across can do 5ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HF Venom*
> 
> aight went into bios had a look around and set the multiplier to 43 and that is all I did. went in to the os started prime 95 and than had a look at things.
> 
> is the vcore voltage thingy too high? do I need to do something about that?
> also I really appreciate you guys helping me


As mentioned, vcore is way too high. Auto voltage for the lose.


----------



## HF Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yeah that voltage is too high for that minimal overclock. I would try lowering it to 1.25v (or less if possible).


I put in 1.23v and ran prime95 again, temps looked a bit better now. cpu-z keept showing me that under full load vcore had like 1.216v pretty much constantly and in idle the vcore is like 1.224v








is that normal? seems kinda odd to me...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HF Venom*
> 
> I put in 1.23v and ran prime95 again, temps looked a bit better now. cpu-z keept showing me that under full load vcore had like 1.216v pretty much constantly and in idle the vcore is like 1.224v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that normal? seems kinda odd to me...


That's a lot better. Voltage fluctuates due to vdroop. Under load the voltage line sags, you can combat this by using LLC to boost voltage under load but you don't want to go crazy because a little vdroop is good.


----------



## HF Venom

Well I'll leave it as it is now







Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Can't say anything about your board, but fwiw all the 3820s I've come across can do 5ghz.
> As mentioned, vcore is way too high. Auto voltage for the lose.


i cant seem to run my stable @ 5ghz even on my h100....have tried up to 1.47 volts @ 125 x 41 still no go...idk...


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i cant seem to run my stable @ 5ghz even on my h100....have tried up to 1.47 volts @ 125 x 41 still no go...idk...


It takes me 1.48 to get stable at 5.0. I've found that a lot of my stability problems are due to my VCCSA not getting enough juice when I start pushing my ram to higher clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> i cant get anything stable past 4.3, i think either my board sucks or my cpu sucks.
> ive tried everything lol but as soon as i touch bclk or bclk straps it boots like crap or doesnt post etc


Are you setting a manual or offset voltage? Also are you giving it more current capability?


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i cant seem to run my stable @ 5ghz even on my h100....have tried up to 1.47 volts @ 125 x 41 still no go...idk...
> 
> 
> 
> It takes me 1.48 to get stable at 5.0. I've found that a lot of my stability problems are due to my VCCSA not getting enough juice when I start pushing my ram to higher clocks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> i cant get anything stable past 4.3, i think either my board sucks or my cpu sucks.
> ive tried everything lol but as soon as i touch bclk or bclk straps it boots like crap or doesnt post etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you setting a manual or offset voltage? Also are you giving it more current capability?
Click to expand...

I'm setting voltage manually, how do I give it more current capacity?

What's vccsa


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I'm setting voltage manually, how do I give it more current capacity?
> What's vccsa


It's in the digi+ options, I've had to set mine to 120% to get to 5.0. VCCSA is your memory controller.


----------



## tsm106

^^Imo, if yer gonna change your limit, you might as well set it to 140%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i cant seem to run my stable @ 5ghz even on my h100....have tried up to 1.47 volts @ 125 x 41 still no go...idk...


125x41 = 5.125 ghz man!

5ghz is a bit harder on your imc, so you'll need more vccsa volts. Btw, read the ROG MB guide. Btw, what are your temps?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Imo, if yer gonna change your limit, you might as well set it to 140%.
> 125x41 = 5.125 ghz man!
> 5ghz is a bit harder on your imc, so you'll need more vccsa volts. Btw, read the ROG MB guide. Btw, what are your temps?


5ghz is where my H100 totally becomes incapable. My temps climb above 90c on a linpack. I did some bench runs at 4.3 vs 4.75 with Crysis 2, I got 0.1fps higher on a single run with 4.75, that's what made my mind up to drop to 4.3 for my 24/7.



I've considered going for a per core setup, but it didn't work out within 15min of testing so I gave up on the idea.


----------



## I7guy

I have an msi x79a-gd45

I didn't know where to increase the current


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I have an msi x79a-gd45
> I didn't know where to increase the current


I'm not familiar with that particular board, but MSI has a long standing record of poor VRM implementations, and your VRM is probably the single most important factor for overclocking (Motherboard wise). I'd do some reading on your board, and if the reviews are saying that the VRM can't cope, see if you can't return it for an ASUS or an ASROCK.

Just my two cents, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## I7guy

I have disliked the board since day one, I've been looking into the asus saber tooth or the asrock extreme 6...

Would that be a better choice for overclocking?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> I have disliked the board since day one, I've been looking into the asus saber tooth or the asrock extreme 6...
> Would that be a better choice for overclocking?


I've heard good things about the extreme 6, but have never used one so I can't really comment. I run a Sabertooth myself, and it's very nice to work with, also with the added bonus of having a similar BIOS to the R4E which is what the majority of guides seem to have been written for.


----------



## TheHunter

Asus P9X79 is good too and kinda cheap


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 5ghz is where my H100 totally becomes incapable. My temps climb above 90c on a linpack. I did some bench runs at 4.3 vs 4.75 with Crysis 2, I got 0.1fps higher on a single run with 4.75, that's what made my mind up to drop to 4.3 for my 24/7.
> 
> I've considered going for a per core setup, but it didn't work out within 15min of testing so I gave up on the idea.


I suppose you need more cooling, well if you wanted to clock it at 5ghz? I wondered previously if the H100 could handle the onslaught of 5ghz. It seems it may not be enough? In comparison my full loop keeps this 3820 running 5ghz @ 70c or under, give or take.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'm not familiar with that particular board, but MSI has a long standing record of poor VRM implementations, and your VRM is probably the single most important factor for overclocking (Motherboard wise). I'd do some reading on your board, and if the reviews are saying that the VRM can't cope, see if you can't return it for an ASUS or an ASROCK.
> Just my two cents, nothing more, nothing less.


You're thinking of MSI AMD motherboards, on the intel side there aren't usually VRM issues. If I remember right on intel mobos you're better off with the VRMs on MSI than Asrock.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You're thinking of MSI AMD motherboards, on the intel side there aren't usually VRM issues. If I remember right on intel mobos you're better off with the VRMs on MSI than Asrock.


You're right I am, I didn't even think about that. This is my first intel build since my P120. Went to a k6 from that and kept with AMD until now.


----------



## I7guy

Well from what I'm seeing, the issue isn't voltage its the fact that the bclk straps don't work..

And I'm not the only gd45 owner with this issue, msi won't fix or RNA board since overclocking isn't covered under warAntee


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 5ghz is where my H100 totally becomes incapable. My temps climb above 90c on a linpack. I did some bench runs at 4.3 vs 4.75 with Crysis 2, I got 0.1fps higher on a single run with 4.75, that's what made my mind up to drop to 4.3 for my 24/7.
> 
> I've considered going for a per core setup, but it didn't work out within 15min of testing so I gave up on the idea.


i've similar issue now. yesterday was the hottest day in spain, and i did a Linx test and i ended in the 3 row with +75º

What is the Max Core temp¿??

i'm thinking about to downgrade my Oc from 4.5 to 4.3; and downgrade Vcore from 1.295 to 1.250V

Whats your opinion about this?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> i've similar issue now. yesterday was the hottest day in spain, and i did a Linx test and i ended in the 3 row with +75º
> What is the Max Core temp¿??
> i'm thinking about to downgrade my Oc from 4.5 to 4.3; and downgrade Vcore from 1.295 to 1.250V
> Whats your opinion about this?


Max is typically TJMAX - 20c IIRC. Which would make it 80c for sandy-e. Your idea is sound, but don't forget to set an OC profile first so that you can just reboot and load your old profile easily when the weather cools.


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 5ghz is where my H100 totally becomes incapable. My temps climb above 90c on a linpack. I did some bench runs at 4.3 vs 4.75 with Crysis 2, I got 0.1fps higher on a single run with 4.75, that's what made my mind up to drop to 4.3 for my 24/7.
> 
> I've considered going for a per core setup, but it didn't work out within 15min of testing so I gave up on the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> i've similar issue now. yesterday was the hottest day in spain, and i did a Linx test and i ended in the 3 row with +75º
> 
> What is the Max Core temp¿??
> 
> i'm thinking about to downgrade my Oc from 4.5 to 4.3; and downgrade Vcore from 1.295 to 1.250V
> 
> Whats your opinion about this?
Click to expand...

How often do you run it that hard?

How hot are your idle temps..


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Max is typically TJMAX - 20c IIRC. Which would make it 80c for sandy-e. Your idea is sound, but don't forget to set an OC profile first so that you can just reboot and load your old profile easily when the weather cools.


ya, around 80ºc it's that i was thinking


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> How often do you run it that hard?
> How hot are your idle temps..


my idle temps, are about 40ºc, with speedstep (1.080Vcore, 1200Mhz and 650RPM Noctua Dh14)

i did the torture test with LInx


----------



## tsm106

Hmm, I've got 5.1ghz prime stable now, temps are excellent at 73c but voltage is getting up there at 1.512v. I shudder to think what 5.2ghz is going to require.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hmm, I've got 5.1ghz prime stable now, temps are excellent at 73c but voltage is getting up there at 1.512v. I shudder to think what 5.2ghz is going to require.


I'd really like to see what someone could do with a 3820 and some LN2.


----------



## Maximuscr31

I have been folding for the past 3 days at 4.625. CPU is 50-52* with a h100. GPU is 65*


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'd really like to see what someone could do with a 3820 and some LN2.


5.66ghz on LN2. Imo the lack of multipliers caps the fun.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 5.66ghz on LN2. Imo the lack of multipliers caps the fun.


5756mhz is the current record, on a single stage. 5681 is the current best with ln2.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2471#start=0#interval=20


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 5756mhz is the current record, on a single stage. 5681 is the current best with ln2.
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2471#start=0#interval=20


This poor chip needs more multis!

Man, looking at the rest of that list... The volts on some of those 5125 and up scores, yikes. Forgive my noobness, but what's required to post besides the cpuz validation?

I just finished a Heaven run following the Heaven 3.0 thread at 5.1. ROFL, I incidentally left my rig plugged into the killawatt during the run. I was beside my self in laughter when I saw it roll past 1645w. By the time I snapped a pic with the cellphone I could only get 1600w. I hope my wiring holds up, luckily that circuit is dedicated to that rig.


----------



## FtW 420

Nothing else required, just being able to get into windows, open cpu-z , get & save the validation (for a cpu-z validation). Viss also ran wprime 1024m at the same clockspeed, that one does need some stability to last a couple minutes.


----------



## squirrelbutter

Hit 5.1 last night but my internet wasent plugged in so no validation


















full loop with raystorm block and ambient temps of 30c

not sure how much higher i wanna go...


----------



## rower535

passed 5GHz mark finally but at expense of drastic temps and 1.46 voltage, probably reached limits of effective h100 cooling

4.8 GHz is very stable with temps around 73C and 1.4 voltage, using 4.3 GHz/65C/1.3v as 24/7 though

great versatile cpu


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 5ghz is where my H100 totally becomes incapable. My temps climb above 90c on a linpack. I did some bench runs at 4.3 vs 4.75 with Crysis 2, I got 0.1fps higher on a single run with 4.75, that's what made my mind up to drop to 4.3 for my 24/7.
> 
> I've considered going for a per core setup, but it didn't work out within 15min of testing so I gave up on the idea.


IDK what is up with that cause my H100 with Artic Silver @4.750 stays at about 65-68 full load....even linpacks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I suppose you need more cooling, well if you wanted to clock it at 5ghz? I wondered previously if the H100 could handle the onslaught of 5ghz. It seems it may not be enough? In comparison my full loop keeps this 3820 running 5ghz @ 70c or under, give or take.


i defiantly think that it can handle 5Ghz, especially if you do the separate tank mod mod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hmm, I've got 5.1ghz prime stable now, temps are excellent at 73c but voltage is getting up there at 1.512v. I shudder to think what 5.2ghz is going to require.


WOW that is still a pretty good temp for that clock


----------



## 15goudreau

Hey Guys.... Just read through this entire thread.... that took a while. Anyways I tried my first OC you can check out my sig for parts. Here are the pictures. I'm pretty sure my bottleneck is my RAM because of the low frequencies and its about 2.5 years old. Here are the pictures. The max temps was when I was running prime95 for 2 hours but on IBT none of my cores really got over 70 C. 



This thread is awesome and a wealth of information. Anyways besides my RAM I need to fix my vcore because I manually set it at 1.4 but the vdroop set it to 1.38 during the testing so I figure I can safely allow it to go down. When I have more time I will mess around getting the best vcore.

PS: my computer is used for rendering so I figure I need to run Prime95 hour about 18 hours to be satisfied. So let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## funfortehfun

^Pretty good OC for a first time!
On 12hr P95 runs though, expect high temps


----------



## 15goudreau

Currently I'm watercooled with the XSPC RX240 so I'm hoping not to exceed mid 70s plus I need to get that vcore down as much as possible =D


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Maximuscr31

5309 is awesome !


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Brought a new i7 3820 off of eBay, only got it up to like 4.875. I tried 5, but the voltage of 1.53 overwhelmed my water loop. I wasn't satisfied when I looked at the leaderboards on OCN and saw alot of people with 5s. So I picked up a i7 3820 with a newer batch number and luckily hit 5.0 at 1.48 vcore. Guess I'll have to sell that eBay one, it was $30 cheaper than Fry's. Sometimes trying to skimp isn't worth it







.


----------



## zerokool_3211

looks like even with lite or stock clocks I am getting BSOD with clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor....after doing some looking it seems that other people were having the same issues and was wondering if anyone had any ideas....I was thinking maybe it was a bad chip....I think it has to be the chip our the ram

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> looks like even with lite or stock clocks I am getting BSOD with clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor....after doing some looking it seems that other people were having the same issues and was wondering if anyone had any ideas....I was thinking maybe it was a bad chip....I think it has to be the chip our the ram
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3.


I had that problem when I was clocking high. I just gave the cpu some more vCore and gave my RAM a tad more too.


----------



## superericla

Are there any 3820 batches that are better than others? Also, could someone post all of their settings used to reach 5.0GHz? That would include voltage and RAM settings.


----------



## amtbr

Can anyone give an idea what the average 3820 overclock looks like on air? I was thinking of picking one up with a Rampage Formula and using my air cooler...thanks


----------



## Maximuscr31

There is 104 pages in this thread filled with 3820 overclocks on air. You may or may not be able to use your cooler depending on what it is


----------



## amtbr

thanks I was trying to spare myself digging through a hundred pages...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> thanks I was trying to spare myself digging through a hundred pages...


It's worth reading. A bunch of great information.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It's worth reading. A bunch of great information.


Alright guys, thanks for the help. I was just asking for an average based on 3820 users experiences and derived from their knowledge of this thread. I don't think I'm being lazy or anything, I just don't have time to digest 100 pages of posts.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Are there any 3820 batches that are better than others? Also, could someone post all of their settings used to reach 5.0GHz? That would include voltage and RAM settings.


my cpu does 5.25 ghz air and prime stable but dont know what the batch number is


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> my cpu does 5.25 ghz air and prime stable but dont know what the batch number is


May I know what is the ambient temperature?


----------



## zerokool_3211

right now i am running 4.800........which is 120x40....running 1.44 vcore....temps seems to never go over 65ish on my H100


----------



## Xelement

running 5ghz 24/7 at 1.43v with a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E in a corsair 650d, using a asus sabertooth x79 motherboard max temps in prime95 80c








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2429915


----------



## I7guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xelement*
> 
> running 5ghz 24/7 at 1.43v with a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E in a corsair 650d, using a asus sabertooth x79 motherboard max temps in prime95 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2429915


I am so jealous, my motherboard sucks, even though I have a water loop I can't get over 4.3 with any amount of voltage


----------



## silly88

hey all, this is my first post and i come with a problem
i am running 3820 with a rIVe, and the problem is that i just can't get multi to go up. i set everything in bios, and when the system boots up, it is still on 36.
also, a few months ago, i've managed to get it to 38.
am i doing something wrong? any ideas?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silly88*
> 
> hey all, this is my first post and i come with a problem
> i am running 3820 with a rIVe, and the problem is that i just can't get multi to go up. i set everything in bios, and when the system boots up, it is still on 36.
> also, a few months ago, i've managed to get it to 38.
> am i doing something wrong? any ideas?


Set the turbo ratio, not the base ratio. The 3820 is locked so you will not be able to change the base 36x multi.

As for myself, I'm having a great time playing with this CPU. I need to get some different RAM, the corsair LP 1.35v stuff is a nightmare for overclocking and currently keeping me where I'm at. I found out because if I drop the speed to 1066mhz (closer to 1100 using the 1.25 boot strap) I can go all the way up to 5ghz with no issues without passing my self-imposed 1.400v limit. This is the best I can do with the RAM at 1333mhz, although I have not had a problem tightening the timings only frequency seems to bother it. Once I get some different RAM I'm shooting for 5.0ghz 24/7 stable.


----------



## kizwan

Sorry, I don't understand when you said "will not be able to change the base 36x multi". Doesn't 3820 have limited unlocked multiplier, where you can up the multi to 44 (but CPU-Z only reported x43)?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand when you said "will not be able to change the base 36x multi". Doesn't 3820 have limited unlocked multiplier, where you can up the multi to 44 (but CPU-Z only reported x43)?


Multi limit is 43.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Multi limit is 43.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand when you said "will not be able to change the base 36x multi". Doesn't 3820 have limited unlocked multiplier, where you can up the multi to 44 (but CPU-Z only reported x43)?


The base multiplier is locked (aka the "normal" speed), the turbo multiplier has a limit of 43x (the Intel Turbo boost speed). The BIOS will allow you to attempt to change both, but it will only save changes to the turbo multiplier with the 3820. If you're attempting to edit the wrong multiplier field you will end up with a situation where you put the number in and it just changes itself back. Some boards have the BIOS displayed differently but on Asus boards like the one he was asking about it does show both.


----------



## kizwan

Doesn't other SB-E, let say, 3930K when overclock also involved changing the turbo multiplier? i7-3820 on normal/stock frequency have turbo multiplier of x38, not x43. Because 3820 have limited unlocked multiplier, that's why we can overclocked to x43 multiplier.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Doesn't other SB-E, let say, 3930K when overclock also involved changing the turbo multiplier?


Yes, but you can also lock the base multiplier to x amount and shut of EIST so it acts like a non-turbo CPU. My whole point was he may have been trying to change the multiplier in the wrong box and that might be what was causing it not to be reported once he got into windows.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Doesn't other SB-E, let say, 3930K when overclock also involved changing the turbo multiplier?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you can also lock the base multiplier to x amount and shut of EIST so it acts like a non-turbo CPU.
Click to expand...

Actually you can with 3820. Just need to disabled EIST & C1E.


----------



## charleswrivers

So... I was fooling around today. I've been running a 43x100 not long after I got it and fooled around w/a ~4.6 Ghz profile just for kicks right after I got it for maybe a total of an hour. I set me auto OC to 5 Ghz... which did a 40x125, then lowed vcore to 1.4, and a few of the other volts down... set my ram back as close to 2133 it could still get and ran it. IBT puts it's north of 80C, which I'm not that happy with but I'm rather amazed at how easy that just was. No fight at all. With the awful ambient temps I have in the house mid-summer and the total lack of effort on my part in dialing anything in to mind minimum volts, this 3820 is *quite* a processor.

I kind'a think it'll be replaced w/a 6-core IB-E before it's at all bottlenecked by the mid-range SLI setups I normally run, but it's nice to see a *lot* of headroom to make it last a long, long time.

I wouldn't have even done 4.3 except that it was just too easy and ran at stock volts. That and I just wanted to see a higher number than what my Q6600 was capable of when it was running, for a 'worth it feeling'... despite the fact it pulled over 2x the gflops between the 3.8 Ghz Q6600 OC I had to the 3820 at stock.

Very impressive. Lots of great info in the thread too. Keep it going! For anyone looking to mess w/their 3820s... I highly recommend starting at...

...Page 1.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleswrivers*
> 
> I wouldn't have even done 4.3 except that it was just too easy and ran at stock volts. That and I just wanted to see a higher number than what my Q6600 was capable of when it was running, for a 'worth it feeling'... despite the fact it pulled over 2x the gflops between the 3.8 Ghz Q6600 OC I had to the 3820 at stock.
> Very impressive. Lots of great info in the thread too. Keep it going! *For anyone looking to mess w/their 3820s... I highly recommend starting at...
> ...Page 1*.


I came up from a Q6600 too. This chip will go down as an unsung hero, much like the 6600. I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## charleswrivers

I had the Q6600 for 4 years... bought it new when the prices fell as they were ending production for $200 to replace my E6600. For a drop in upgrade that had over 50% OCing headroom, it was really amazing. Even better than I got around $100 for the sale of the E6600, so it was only about $100 out-of-pocket to double my core count. The 3820 was just shy of $300 when I got it as a placeholder chip for IB-E. I feel kind'a bad calling it a placeholder chip. It seems to be about the same as a 2600k, which has been top dog and worshiped until recently and is still about as good or better than 3770k, depending on how each OCs and so long as you're using discreet GPUs. Other than some higher latency for the memory, it looks that 2011 gives up nothing to 1155.

Third to the Q6600 and a SSD... 2011 + 3820 is the best purchase I can recall making in the last 10 years for bang-for-the-buck improvements in performance.


----------



## Reptile

Been doing more overclocking this weekend. I finally got around to installing new TIM on my H80; and wow a great improvement with the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra over the stock Corsair.

So my max before was 4.625 at 1.28V and I would be right at 80C. Here is some screencaps of the progression:






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432573
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432522

Pretty stoked on these voltages. One thing that sucks is I can't fold; woke up to blue screen this morning.







Slowly clocking it down and upping volts and trying to find a sweet spot.


----------



## tsm106

^^Sounds like yer not stable yet. I've found that Prime still doesn't stress the cpu enough, especially with regard to the imc.


----------



## kizwan

I'd run prime95 blend & AIDA64 stress test simultaneously.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'd run prime95 blend & AIDA64 stress test simultaneously.


cause someones computer would need to ever do that....i think if you can fold with it, it is more stable than any other tests you could run...rofl


----------



## kizwan

AIDA64 stress test is the best for stress testing SB-E because it will test IMC, system bus, CPU instructions & functions such as AES, AVX, etc. I don't think fold touch all of these but I don't know much about fold. I only boinc.


----------



## silly88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Set the turbo ratio, not the base ratio. The 3820 is locked so you will not be able to change the base 36x multi.
> As for myself, I'm having a great time playing with this CPU. I need to get some different RAM, the corsair LP 1.35v stuff is a nightmare for overclocking and currently keeping me where I'm at. I found out because if I drop the speed to 1066mhz (closer to 1100 using the 1.25 boot strap) I can go all the way up to 5ghz with no issues without passing my self-imposed 1.400v limit. This is the best I can do with the RAM at 1333mhz, although I have not had a problem tightening the timings only frequency seems to bother it. Once I get some different RAM I'm shooting for 5.0ghz 24/7 stable.


tried it now. no change. the multi stays 36. have set the turbo to 40, with strap to 125(have just wanted to see it on 5 gig), but still it's 36. that's 4.5 gig during benching.
ideas?


----------



## kizwan

Please post screenshots of BIOS settings. Only the ones you changed for overclocking. This way it will be easier to spot what was wrong. Also detail computer specification will help, including what RAM do you use.


----------



## silly88

ram is 4x4gb mushkin 997007, it can oc...Rampage IV extreme, enermax revolution 85+ 1050w, gpu is msi gtx 570... all packed in a sst raven 3.
upped the power limit to 130%. upped the vcore to more than enough. have tried it with a strap of 125(have done this a few months ago, upped it to 39x125). ram goes to 2000mhz with a little voltage bump.
i've wanted to try it out because in the menatime i got 2011 screws from prolimatech, so i think it fits better now. oh, and yes, cooler is super mega, with enermax apollish vegas push/pull.
nothing happens, in bios i've tried and set the multi to 38, i've tried and set the turbo to 38... but in win7 i get only 36. when i get to bios again the number is remembered and set correctly.


----------



## thecrim

Hey, due to a BIOS flash I lost my profiles and I may have missed something this time round as my IBT scores look extremely low. I noticed someone with the same clocks in this thread achieving 120 Gflops at half the time in standard mode. My speeds were 100Gflops+ before and now this

If someone could point me in the right direction, that would be great.

3820 + R IV E


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silly88*
> 
> ram is 4x4gb mushkin 997007, it can oc...Rampage IV extreme, enermax revolution 85+ 1050w, gpu is msi gtx 570... all packed in a sst raven 3.
> upped the power limit to 130%. upped the vcore to more than enough. have tried it with a strap of 125(have done this a few months ago, upped it to 39x125). ram goes to 2000mhz with a little voltage bump.
> i've wanted to try it out because in the menatime i got 2011 screws from prolimatech, so i think it fits better now. oh, and yes, cooler is super mega, with enermax apollish vegas push/pull.
> nothing happens, in bios i've tried and set the multi to 38, i've tried and set the turbo to 38... but in win7 i get only 36. when i get to bios again the number is remembered and set correctly.


I believe RIVE BIOS have built in screen capture (press F12). Do you have USB thumbdrive? Format USB thumbdrive to FAT32. Enter BIOS & take screenshot of the settings you changed for overclock. It will save the screenshot to USB thumbdrive.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Hey, due to a BIOS flash I lost my profiles and I may have missed something this time round as my IBT scores look extremely low. I noticed someone with the same clocks in this thread achieving 120 Gflops at half the time in standard mode. My speeds were 100Gflops+ before and now this
> If someone could point me in the right direction, that would be great.
> 3820 + R IV E


Do you have Window 7 SP 1 installed? IBT needs AVX instructions to hit 100+ Gflops. I had the same issue as you before and someone else told me about SP1.


----------



## superericla

Just hit 5.2GHz at 1.5v.


----------



## thecrim

Mmmm I've actually been playing around with Sp1 and non Sp1 windows 7 but I'd never thought it would affect that.... Currently not using sp1.

Does it actually effect my speeds or is that just a bug with IBT?


----------



## charleswrivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Just hit 5.2GHz at 1.5v.


Nice. I've gotta dial in 5 Ghz a little more to find my minimum volts. It's just too toasty. I'm kind'a wishing it went w/some type of watercooling vice my Noctura, which I'd always wanted to try. For the money spent... especially w/such high ambients from the summer we're having... it's really not cooling as much as I'd like. My electric bill was near $250 last month to keep the house at 77F... and this month was hotter than last. I went out and reinsulated my cooling pipe and cleaned out the cooling coils on the A/C to try and snag another degree or two. Damn compressors has been running constantly when it's been 97-101F outside.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Mmmm I've actually been playing around with Sp1 and non Sp1 windows 7 but I'd never thought it would affect that.... Currently not using sp1.
> Does it actually effect my speeds or is that just a bug with IBT?


i think it only affects Gflops, and maybe other programs that use AVX. It wouldn't hurt to have Windows be up to date







.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleswrivers*
> 
> Nice. I've gotta dial in 5 Ghz a little more to find my minimum volts. It's just too toasty. I'm kind'a wishing it went w/some type of watercooling vice my Noctura, which I'd always wanted to try. For the money spent... especially w/such high ambients from the summer we're having... it's really not cooling as much as I'd like. My electric bill was near $250 last month to keep the house at 77F... and this month was hotter than last. I went out and reinsulated my cooling pipe and cleaned out the cooling coils on the A/C to try and snag another degree or two. Damn compressors has been running constantly when it's been 97-101F outside.


I know that feeling. I have had all the non essential vents closed and all non used rooms shut. It has been a nightmare. Electric bill was 264 last month. Probably break 300 this month


----------



## charleswrivers

Here's to it having peaked in July and August being less. I was trying to do a little maintenance on the A/C... despite the fact I just rent the place, out of fear the compressor would die from having to run constantly. I couldn't live in a house that was 90+ during the day from no A/C. I'm sure my landlord can't turn an A/C repair around in under a day. It was only ~ 90F today... better than the 97-101F days we consistently have been having the last 2 weeks.

That and my poor $80 Noctura has been disappointing me lately... making me wish I'd just used the $25 Xigmatek DK cooler I already had on hand from my LGA 775 setup... or bought into a watercooling setup.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Just hit 5.2GHz at 1.5v.


Go run Prime Blend with avx and post your screen with a completion.


----------



## Rmerwede

Hey Everyone!

New 3820 owner here. I just came from a q9550 and it is quite a different experience for OC'ing, especially with the R4G. Anyway, I had a few quick questions:

Does chaning the mulitplier turn off all power saving features? I have heard conflicting reports on that. I ask because when I OC the chip in any way, I am locked at that max requency (currently @ 125 x 37).

Does any one know the TJMax for these chips? RT 3.70 has it set as 100, but I have read it is 105.

I am SUCH an n00b with anything newer than P45 so forgive me; Is there a way to achieve a 1866 ram speed with a 125 bclk, or is it just mathematically impossible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kizwan

Anyone using Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9 16GB kit (4 x 4GB)? May I know how much you can squeeze from it when overclock?

Rmerwede,

CPU power saving does not turn off automatically when increasing the multiplier. Make sure SpeedStep & C1E are enabled in BIOS. There is a reference of TJMax in datasheet but it didn't stated the value. AIDA64 also reported TJmax 100C. I guess it is 100C.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Anyone using Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9 16GB kit (4 x 4GB)? May I know how much you can squeeze from it when overclock?


Mine gets to 9-8-8 timings, with others reduced, very easily. Apart from that, I haven't attempted higher frequencies.


----------



## Rmerwede

Thanks for the reply Kizwan!

I found out, over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value. Their suggestion was to to run it in Auto or offset mode. Running it in auto did not seem to help, plus the auto setting was pumping 1.46v @ 4600!!! I am stable at 1.31v at that speed. The offset seemed a little odd to me. My CPU seems to run at 1.05v stock on this board. Since there is no manual VCORE value, what exactly am I offsetting? If I added the voltage I need to reach 1.31v to the apparent stock voltage of 1.05v, then I would need to + 0.260v. This value was well into the red, while a manual voltage of 1.31v is not. So that leads me to believe that one cannot go as high the offset vcore.

IDK... There has to be a way to enable overclocking and speedstep at the same time...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> TI found out, over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value.


As far as I know, it shouldn't behave like that. Run windows "Resource Monitor", click CPU tab & see if any process/service using CPU resource.

Regarding VCORE offset, in layman explanation, you know when not overclock, stock frequency can run stable with stock voltage, so when overclock, to run stable you'll need to adjust the VCORE. The advantage using offset over manual is that when CPU is idle, the VCORE will reduced, which means less operating temperature. With manual, even when CPU is idle, the VCORE still the same & this increase operating temperature. VCORE offset example, let say VCORE=1.33V when under load on default (not overclock), when overclock you need at least 1.38V to run stable, so what you do is set offset to 0.05 & you'll get 1.33V + 0.05 = 1.38V.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I found out, over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value.


What? Manual voltage here on my high clock profiles and the cpu downclocks no problem.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What? Manual voltage here on my high clock profiles and the cpu downclocks no problem.


In my experience it will down clock, but the voltage doesn't change, so I don't see a point personally.

I found that my motherboard has two spots to specify a multiplier, one is the turbo multiplier. If I leave the base multi at auto and set the turbo multi to what I want for an overclock, it will adjust the frequency as needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Kizwan!
> I found out, over at the ROG forums, that even though all the power saving features are enabled, the CPU wont clock down if there is a manual VCORE value. Their suggestion was to to run it in Auto or offset mode. Running it in auto did not seem to help, plus the auto setting was pumping 1.46v @ 4600!!! I am stable at 1.31v at that speed. The offset seemed a little odd to me. My CPU seems to run at 1.05v stock on this board. Since there is no manual VCORE value, what exactly am I offsetting? If I added the voltage I need to reach 1.31v to the apparent stock voltage of 1.05v, then I would need to + 0.260v. This value was well into the red, while a manual voltage of 1.31v is not. So that leads me to believe that one cannot go as high the offset vcore.
> IDK... There has to be a way to enable overclocking and speedstep at the same time...


I don't know what's up with the colour coding on these values either. I noticed the same thing. As for your question about what you're offsetting, it's the SVID iirc. As you scale the frequency the voltage ID of the processor should scale with it, and that's what you're offsetting.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> In my experience it will down clock, but the voltage doesn't change, so I don't see a point personally.


Higher voltage with no load is better than running full clocks with high voltage all the time.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

From my understanding, it's the voltage that will cause electron migration. Pushing a high clock, or loading the threads up will just raise the temperature and power consumption.


----------



## tsm106

Current kills.


----------



## Rmerwede

Thanks for your replies everyone! ehh long day at work. So here's what I've gathered:
Quote:


> As far as I know, it shouldn't behave like that. Run windows "Resource Monitor", click CPU tab & see if any process/service using CPU resource.
> 
> Regarding VCORE offset, in layman explanation, you know when not overclock, stock frequency can run stable with stock voltage, so when overclock, to run stable you'll need to adjust the VCORE. The advantage using offset over manual is that when CPU is idle, the VCORE will reduced, which means less operating temperature. With manual, even when CPU is idle, the VCORE still the same & this increase operating temperature. VCORE offset example, let say VCORE=1.33V when under load on default (not overclock), when overclock you need at least 1.38V to run stable, so what you do is set offset to 0.05 & you'll get 1.33V + 0.05 = 1.38V.


Thanks for this explanation of the offset. I tried the offset at 100 bclk and it worked like a charm! Unfortunately the max ratio is 43 so clocks are limited. The board will not even boot at 125 bclk with an offset. From what I have heard, the signal from the processor that controls that does not work at anything other than 100 bclk

I checked my power options, and I was using high performance, but the CPU management was at 5% minimum. I changed the profile to balanced just in case. I also enabled the c3, c6, and c7 manually in the UEFI. So when I booted up I didnt notice which one worked, but it is down-clocking, and with auto vcore, it is down-volting!

Now I just have to fiddle with my RAM a bit. I can't get it stable @ 2000Mhz with looser timings and 1.5v. I'm currently running at 1666Mhz.









Thanks again!


----------



## kizwan

I'm glad to hear it works ok for you now. I'm currently running my 3820 @4.5GHz (24/7). I set multiplier to x43, BCLK to 105 & CPU Strap to Auto. With Strap to auto, BIOS will auto-adjust BCLK & Strap for me. VCORE offset to 0.05.

Since I set Strap to Auto, I don't know how much BIOS set for Strap but basically the calculation is like this. Let say Strap is 1.05:-
CPU frequency = multiplier x BCLK x Strap
4515MHz = 43 x 100 x 1.05

Usually we left BCLK alone but change CPU Strap instead. For example, when you set CPU Strap to 125, 125MHz is given to CPU & internally give PCIe & DMI 100MHz.

(* When you select CPU Strap to 125, you will noticed 125 is set in BCLK field.)
BCLK / Strap = PCIe speed
125 / 1.25 = 100MHz


----------



## kizwan

I got a chance running IBT today. Ambient 31C. Please comment on the GFlops score.



I forgot to run CPU-Z the first time.


----------



## superericla

Was going to comment on your temps seeming to be high, but realized you weren't using water cooling.


----------



## kizwan

Not custom water cooling but Corsair H100. That temp seem high with ambient 31C?


----------



## superericla

The H100 is around equivalent to a high end air cooler. Temps seem about right given you're using an H100 and you have a high ambient.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks. I do plan to upgrade to custom WC later, hopefully next month.


----------



## superericla

With custom water cooling, I found it pretty easy to get to 5GHz with my chip, even as high as 5.2GHz for a validation. Temps for me are upper 60's to lower 70's with 26C ambient temps.


----------



## Maximuscr31

I barely hit 60*c folding on a 4.75 oc with 1.40 vcore


----------



## SavantStrike

What does everybody think of this?



4.3ghz with 100mhz bclock, memory at 2133mhz. Memory voltage set to 1.5v, IMC set to -.005v offset (so just the smallest smidge below stock); all other values forced to stock voltages (couldn't do the IMC without an offset). The only voltage that truly isn't stock is the CPU, which has a -.080v offset (so considerably lower than stock). Although I guess the offset may get screwed up by turbo mode voltage (I had to give it a .004v offset as it wouldn't take zero for an answer). So net is a -.076v offset under load, with a -.080v offset at idle.

I had the offset as low as .090v, and it ran Prime95 fine for about a half an hour with a game of tribes ascend at -.090v but locked up. So far it's been running P95 with a game of tribes pretty well at -.080v, but I quit that after about a half an hour.

Right now I'm running P95 + two instances of MSI kombustor, again with a -.080v offset. I'm pretty pleased considering the chip is only drawing 1.168v. That's only after it's been running prime for at least 5 minutes too. Normally the voltage under full load fluctuates between 1.16 and 1.168v. Idle voltages go as low as .089 ish, and normally in the .09-1.1 range depending on how many cpu cycles windows decides to waste.

Power consumption at -.080 and -.090 was pretty much the same. Power consumption has dropped by around 20 watts both at load and at idle since undervolting from 1.24v though. The 1.24 was with an offset of +.005v and a turbo offset of +.004v. Temps have dropped too, to the tune of about 3-4C under load for the first hour or so, and 2-3C for all subsequent time periods. The temperature disparity between cores 1 and 2 is also smaller (cores 2-4 were always within a degree or two of each other). Now there is only around a 1-2 degree disparity between all cores.

I wish I could set the chip with a normal, non negative offset and get the strap at 125mhz. It won't post that way, but it posted just fine at a constant 1.26v. I didn't bother to run prime on it though as that extra 20 watts of energy consumption probably isn't worth the trouble for gaming with a single mid range GPU (or possibly even a pair of high range gpus).

EDITED to add:
No LLC of any kind.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I got a chance running IBT today. Ambient 31C. Please comment on the GFlops score.
> 
> I forgot to run CPU-Z the first time.


Looks about right.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Looks about right.


~1.39v at 4.5ghz? It should be possible to drop bclk down to 100 and move the strap up yielding 4.625 ghz at that voltage I would think.

Also, as an update, prime just spit out an error with the -.080v. I'm down at -.070v and so far so good, temps are also still very respectable.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> What does everybody think of this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3ghz with 100mhz bclock, memory at 2133mhz. Memory voltage set to 1.5v, IMC set to -.005v offset (so just the smallest smidge below stock); all other values forced to stock voltages (couldn't do the IMC without an offset). The only voltage that truly isn't stock is the CPU, which has a -.080v offset (so considerably lower than stock). Although I guess the offset may get screwed up by turbo mode voltage (I had to give it a .004v offset as it wouldn't take zero for an answer). So net is a -.076v offset under load, with a -.080v offset at idle.
> I had the offset as low as .090v, and it ran Prime95 fine for about a half an hour with a game of tribes ascend at -.090v but locked up. So far it's been running P95 with a game of tribes pretty well at -.080v, but I quit that after about a half an hour.
> Right now I'm running P95 + two instances of MSI kombustor, again with a -.080v offset. I'm pretty pleased considering the chip is only drawing 1.168v. That's only after it's been running prime for at least 5 minutes too. Normally the voltage under full load fluctuates between 1.16 and 1.168v. Idle voltages go as low as .089 ish, and normally in the .09-1.1 range depending on how many cpu cycles windows decides to waste.
> Power consumption at -.080 and -.090 was pretty much the same. Power consumption has dropped by around 20 watts both at load and at idle since undervolting from 1.24v though. The 1.24 was with an offset of +.005v and a turbo offset of +.004v. Temps have dropped too, to the tune of about 3-4C under load for the first hour or so, and 2-3C for all subsequent time periods. The temperature disparity between cores 1 and 2 is also smaller (cores 2-4 were always within a degree or two of each other). Now there is only around a 1-2 degree disparity between all cores.
> I wish I could set the chip with a normal, non negative offset and get the strap at 125mhz. It won't post that way, but it posted just fine at a constant 1.26v. I didn't bother to run prime on it though as that extra 20 watts of energy consumption probably isn't worth the trouble for gaming with a single mid range GPU (or possibly even a pair of high range gpus).
> EDITED to add:
> No LLC of any kind.


Please check whether you have WHEA errors or not. (Event Viewer >> Applications and Service Logs >> Microsoft >> Windows >> Kernel-WHEA >> Errors)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Looks about right.


Thanks.







I'm getting XSPC Raystorm EX240 water cooling kit. I wonder how much temp will drop with it. If it can drop at least 3C to 4C, I'm already happy.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Ram settings are finicky with this board/chip. Use XMP and make sure that you bump the RAM voltage up a notch if you're using GSkill.


Yeah... This lol...

This setup I have is by far the most finicky animal I have ever had to tend to while overclocking. For the first time in two weeks I have finally been stable.
I was trying 105x43 and 1724 cl 9, and could not get it stable. I could not get stable at 125x37 and 1666 cl9. I could run all night prime stable using 14400mb of ram, but could not get into bf3, and would occasionally get gray screen freezes. Even though these ram clocks are well below stock operating speeds, a small voltage bump seems to have made a difference. At 1.515v I seem to be stable up to 1970 and cl10. An extreme llc setting also seemed to help with keeping the cpu stable with a + offset, so I can still use the power saving features. Maybe I can finally get around to posting some screens instead of fighting to keep stable.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Please check whether you have WHEA errors or not. (Event Viewer >> Applications and Service Logs >> Microsoft >> Windows >> Kernel-WHEA >> Errors)
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting XSPC Raystorm EX240 water cooling kit. I wonder how much temp will drop with it. If it can drop at least 3C to 4C, I'm already happy.


I've never been able to decipher the event logs, but yes I have errors. I've had them since before I undervolted the chip, an average of about 1 a day, although I had a whole ton of them yesterday, probably when I had it at -.080v. At -.070v, prime ran stable for 10 hours overnight with max memory and MSI kombustor loaded (although to be fair I underclocked the living daylights out of my GPU for that simply to keep away from a constant 600W load on a 750W power supply all night). Still though, the ram and CPU were maxed out and the PCI express bus was seeing some traffic. I didn't see any real difference in power consumption between .060 and .070 though, so perhaps I should just set it to -.060 for peace of mind. In fact preliminary testing showed that temps might actually have been a degree better at .070 than .080.

Should I be terribly concerned about these errors, or is Prime enough of a determining factor?

EDIT: I either already set the bios to -.060 this morning, or I ran it last night at that setting. Today was just one of those days and I forgot already







. But with .010 volts one way or another, I don't really care. I set for -.050 and called it a day. I still say that's impressive for a chip that's got a 33 percent OC on the ram and a 10 percent OC on the cores. Intel knocked this one out of the park. The power draw looks to be around 5 watts higher at .050, but that's a rough guestimate based upon my (mostly accurate) imitation kill-a-watt. I've got a lot of crap in this system hard drive wise and my idle power consumption is never going to be fantastic.

I'm going to re run prime overnight with .050v to see if the temps change at all. Still though, should I be worried about these windows events?


----------



## kizwan

They are hardware errors. I'd be concern if I have them. I don't have them either when at stock or overclocked.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> They are hardware errors. I'd be concern if I have them. I don't have them either when at stock or overclocked.


Any way to nail down which hardware? I've got a finicky raid card in this system too.

EDIT: I should probably add to further muddy the water, there are two columns. One is simply "Errors" which is at zero, and the other is "Operational" which does have errors. Furthermore, they appear to happen every time the system boots, but not in between, hence the large cluster when I was changing vcore offsets.

I did have a BSOD today, so I just said the heck with it and set the chip and IMC to take an extra .005v since that's as close to stock I can get without lowering the voltages. Even still though I get errors at start up, and start up does take a long freaking time. In Linux too. I feel like my boot loader may have gotten jacked some how, but I really don't want to have to do a reinstall, it's very time consuming with all of the files I have.

Double Edit:
Boy is my face red. You said Errors, not operational in your original post. Also, even under operational it appears there are 4 sources. I went into device manager and it appears I didn't install the intel INF update on this install. That may or may not have helped me. Elsewhere in the regular system logs I've been able to nail down the error as \device\raidport0. My raid card is fine, so this is most likely just a driver issue. Specifically, it appears that the error has to do with the card not relinquishing control of the PCIE bus, most likely due to a disk issue. My controller management panel says the drives are all green though, so I should be good. This particular error only happened once, but there is a good chance it's the same problem that the system reports every time it starts up, and why it takes so dang long.


----------



## blindfitter

Hi Guys, what agreat thread, Had a board for a while siting here on a shelf somehow could'nt justify a 3930k to play with. so after reading the thread ordered a 3820, arrived last night and an installation under water, installed windows nice.
So after an hour thought about overclocking,
Had already read how some guys have it easy and some really struggle, well iI thought lets just change the strap, 125bclk and see if she boots,

answer yes, and heres the proof,

WIll be working on it over the next week or so to see exactly what this chip will give up, thanks

ps thats Wprime 1024 running with temps around 50c under water, have a ssingle stage and Ln2 itching to get on her


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Any way to nail down which hardware? I've got a finicky raid card in this system too.
> EDIT: I should probably add to further muddy the water, there are two columns. One is simply "Errors" which is at zero, and the other is "Operational" which does have errors. Furthermore, they appear to happen every time the system boots, but not in between, hence the large cluster when I was changing vcore offsets.
> I did have a BSOD today, so I just said the heck with it and set the chip and IMC to take an extra .005v since that's as close to stock I can get without lowering the voltages. Even still though I get errors at start up, and start up does take a long freaking time. In Linux too. I feel like my boot loader may have gotten jacked some how, but I really don't want to have to do a reinstall, it's very time consuming with all of the files I have.
> Double Edit:
> Boy is my face red. You said Errors, not operational in your original post. Also, even under operational it appears there are 4 sources. I went into device manager and it appears I didn't install the intel INF update on this install. That may or may not have helped me. Elsewhere in the regular system logs I've been able to nail down the error as \device\raidport0. My raid card is fine, so this is most likely just a driver issue. Specifically, it appears that the error has to do with the card not relinquishing control of the PCIE bus, most likely due to a disk issue. My controller management panel says the drives are all green though, so I should be good. This particular error only happened once, but there is a good chance it's the same problem that the system reports every time it starts up, and why it takes so dang long.


If Errors is empty then your overclock is good. Some raid card doesn't work well on non-server computer. I read LSI card should work well though.

BTW, does anyone know any software that can read PCIe speed? I tried EVGA E-Leet Tuning Utility but it can't read PCIe speed on Asus X79 board.

EDIT:-
Anyone using CPU Strap 125 & offset voltage?


----------



## kizwan

Today I overclocked to 4.625GHz using CPU Strap 125. With auto voltage, VCORE is between 1.400V & 1.408V. Too high for 4.6GHz in my opinion. I also tried offset voltage but I can't get it to work (except auto offset voltage). Long story short, I set manual VCORE to 1.35V but CPU-Z reported 1.376V. Memory is running at DDR3-1333.




Running Prime95 blend to get the highest VCORE the CPU get. Most of the time VCORE is 1.384V:-


Running IBT with Very High setting for 10 passes. VCORE is between 1.376V & 1.384V but most of the time is 1.376V:-



The high temperature is due to high ambient, 35C according to thermometer in my room. So, does offset voltage is not possible when using CPU Strap?

For my 4.5GHz overclock, I use these settings:-

I actually like it because it's quite stable after almost 2 month & I can use offset voltage 0.04 (VCORE between 1.36 - 1.37 when under load).


----------



## Maximuscr31

I run 4.75ghz 24/7 with 2000mhz on memory setting. It takes around 1.40-1.41 vcore to do so. Max temp folding at that or bench marking is 62* with a h100 but normally stays in the 55* range when gaming. I am not over concerned with the vcore as long as it is stable not hot. Idle temp is 29-31*C


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Today I overclocked to 4.625GHz using CPU Strap 125. With auto voltage, VCORE is between 1.400V & 1.408V. Too high for 4.6GHz in my opinion. I also tried offset voltage but I can't get it to work (except auto offset voltage). Long story short, I set manual VCORE to 1.35V but CPU-Z reported 1.376V. Memory is running at DDR3-1333.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Prime95 blend to get the highest VCORE the CPU get. Most of the time VCORE is 1.384V:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running IBT with Very High setting for 10 passes. VCORE is between 1.376V & 1.384V but most of the time is 1.376V:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high temperature is due to high ambient, 35C according to thermometer in my room. So, does offset voltage is not possible when using CPU Strap?
> For my 4.5GHz overclock, I use these settings:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like it because it's quite stable after almost 2 month & I can use offset voltage 0.04 (VCORE between 1.36 - 1.37 when under load).


I couldn't get my chip to boot with less than around 1.25v at 4.625 and a 125 strap, so the offset didn't work for me. I tried a 1.15v setting, but didn't try 1.2v setting. No idea if it was stable or not as I wasn't happy running at 1.2-1.25v all the time for power consumption reasons.

I see you are on an Asus board. Turbo mode allows you to specify additional turbo voltage, so it's like a hidden offset. I've thought a lot about setting my chip to a forced 1.2 or 1.25v with no offset, and then setting the turbo mode voltage in such a way that it bumps the core up to 1.3 or 1.35 under load. Since the multiplier at 4.6ghz is 37, and the base multiplier of the chip is 36, I think the turbo offset voltage would still come into play even at a 125mhz strap. From my experience, the chip hits turbo as soon as there is even the slightest load, as my chip either runs at 1.2ghz or 4.3ghz. This might let you get some modicum of power management at 4.6ghz, as you'd have a base voltage of say 1.25v and a load voltage of 1.35 ish.

You may also want to check and see what your turbo offset is set to btw. The offsets you are showing shouldn't be getting you up to 1.38V unless something else is at play, like turbo offset at auto. My offset at .005 only ever got me up to 1.28v with a .004 turbo offset (I couldn't set it to zero).


----------



## kizwan

SavantStrike,

I will check for Turbo offset on next reboot. I experimented with offset VCORE again. Long story short, I set offset VCORE to +0.33. This result VCORE 1.352V.



Running Prime95 to see the max VCORE the CPU get (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-


Running IBT "Very High" for 10 passes (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-



I did tried +0.30. This result VCORE 1.32V. However, while running IBT, I got BSOD.







First BSOD ever since I build this computer.

Several things I noticed when using CPU Strap 125:-

When idle, CPU no longer enter 1.2GHz (LFM mode) but now 1.5GHz
Even when using offset +0.33, the lowest VCORE is 1.352V when idle. Is this expected? Because on 4.5GHz overclock (x43, CPU Strap = Auto, BCLK = 105), VCORE can go as low as 1.0xxV when idle.


----------



## XT-107

i have also tried and failed using 125 strap and offset , it always gives me the error (code 79) and system not be able to boot


----------



## kizwan

Unlike when 4.5GHz using BCLK 105 & CPU Strap Auto which only need offset of +0.04 to get stable voltage, 4.625GHz using CPU Strap 125 require higher offset, around > +0.32. You can find nice offset for you using little experiment. For stable 4.625GHz overclock, VCORE usually around 1.35V to 1.38V. I think when overclock failed, your board also turn off & on after several seconds, you will presented with failed overclock message, and you will need to press F1 to enter UEFI again. This time check what VCORE you see next to "CPU VCORE Voltage" option. Wrote it down. Then calculate the difference between that & our target VCORE (let say 1.36V). The difference is the offset you need to set.

For example, after failed overclock & when re-entering UEFI, "CPU VCORE Voltage" is 1.064. Target is 1.36V. The difference: 1.36V - 1.064V = 0.296. So, the correct offset is 0.295 (it only allow increment by 0.005).


----------



## BackwoodsNC

IIRC offset won't work when using the BLCK to overclock. only can use offset when BLCK is at 100.









The main reason I really want to pull the trigger on a 3930k so I can get a fully unlocked multi.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> IIRC offset won't work when using the *STRAP* to overclock. only can use offset when *STRAP* is at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason I really want to pull the trigger on a 3930k so I can get a fully unlocked multi.


* I changed BCLK to STRAP because I think you means STRAP. I can use offset with BCLK 105.

In a way, offset does work with strap but not like when overclock only using multiplier. The VCORE range only between 1.352V & 1.360V, including when idle. Using only the multiplier, VCORE will go down to low 1.0xxV whenn idle. There must be good reason why VCORE didn't go down when using STRAP + OFFSET because even when using auto/default VCORE, it doesn't go down either, the lowest is 1.400V. Basically when using STRAP, either using auto or manual or offset VCORE, all three behave the same.

I think I much prefer overclocking only using multiplier & if I want the higher frequency, I just increased BCLK to 105. You can safely increased BCLK by -/+3 or 5 or 7 but I won't go near 107. With multiplier x43 & BCLK 105 (CPU Strap = Auto), I can get 4.515GHz stable with offset +0.04 (maybe I can go lower since with 4.625GHz, I can get VCORE 1.352V). Conclusion, I do agree you upgrade to 3930K. I want too but maybe in a couple of months. Actually it's in my upgrade plan (firstly custom WC, secondly GPU or 3930K).


----------



## Scrapy

Hey everyone, great thread.. lots of useful information.

I recently upgraded to a i7-3820 from a i7-920 oc'd to 3.6, and it really is a nice cpu... at stock speeds everything is just so much smoother, however I was not really happy looking at the cpu speed and seeing it the same as my old cpu at 3.6ghz, and so my new overclocking adventure began.

I tried various settings to overclock, my aim was 4.3/4.5ghz for a 24/7 setup, pretty much everything I had tried resulted in a bsod STOP: 0x00000101 error during running prime95 within the first 2 minutes, most of the time as soon as the test started.

At first I just used the 100x43 setting and set the vcore to manual 1.240, set my ram voltage to 1.640 and 1600mhz, everything seemed great, did some quick prime tests only for a couple mins, left the pc on overnight re-downloading my steam games due to an overdue format before overclocking..... when I woke up the downloads were done, so I closed steam and decided to run prime95 again, within a few seconds another bsod.

After more tinkering eventually I found a setup that so far is working better than I had hoped for.

4.32ghz
120x36
I upped the vcore to 1.3, and ram voltage to 1.645

first I had tried 120x38 for 4.5, however it gave a bsod after a few seconds in prime95, since I did not want to increase the vcore anymore due to heat I knocked back the multi to 36.

I'm yet to give it a decent test, will leave it on overnight and see what happens this time around, however so far... I'm very happy with it.



also this time, both the bios post and windows7 system info displays my overclock correctly (i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz 4.32 GHz)

at other times it would be incorrect, or just show stock, however this time its dead on... I think its got something to do with your BCLK and MULTI, windows only sees certain combos?

anyway this post has gone on way longer than I intended, cheers everyone for this great thread.


----------



## kizwan

What motherboard do you have? Did you set BCLK to 120 & STRAP to 125/Auto? If yes, I guess; BCLK / STRAP = 120 / 1.25 = 96; PCIE/DMI is given 96MHz.


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Did you set BCLK to 120 & STRAP to 125/Auto? If yes, I guess; BCLK / STRAP = 120 / 1.25 = 96; PCIE/DMI is given 96MHz.


speaking to me? if so..

asus p9x79, not pro or anything

the BCLK was set manual to 120, STRAP is Auto.

you kind of lost me with the next part involving PCIE/DMI lol... have i done something wrong?


----------



## kizwan

No, you didn't do anything wrong. I just calculate how much is given to PCIe. Setting BCLK higher than 100 is not good idea since it can corrupt your GPU, HDD, etc. It's OK if it between 5% to 10% because there is only an approximate 5% to 10% range of adjustment for the PCIE/DMI controller for most CPUs. However, since we have STRAP & you set it to Auto, I guess system will automatically give STRAP 125 (hence the calculation to see what PCIe get).


----------



## Noxialis

Right, so after reading most of this thread (not all of it, I don't think, as I've jumped a bit), I've taken what I could find of applicable advice and tried to find a 24/7 OC that'd work.

RAM is running at 1600MHz, CPU strap is set to auto, I've tinkered a bit with the Digi+ power control options, and.. well, so far it has survived a couple hours of P95 torture blend test, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. Particularly about RAM settings, as I loosened the timings a bit much, I think. On top of that, I'm giving them 1.575V. At auto, I believe the voltage is at 1.510-1.520V, so I'm wondering if I'd be able to put it back on auto, and maybe adjust timings to 9-11-10-29.

I guess I should just try it out rather than ask here, but hey, you never know if someone has a tiny golden advice









 <--- Clicky!

Edit: Oh damn, forgot to add temps.

Idle it's sitting on 31-38, and during the 2 hours of P95, temps were 64-72 across the 4 cores.


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, you didn't do anything wrong. I just calculate how much is given to PCIe. Setting BCLK higher than 100 is not good idea since it can corrupt your GPU, HDD, etc. It's OK if it between 5% to 10% because there is only an approximate 5% to 10% range of adjustment for the PCIE/DMI controller for most CPUs. However, since we have STRAP & you set it to Auto, I guess system will automatically give STRAP 125 (hence the calculation to see what PCIe get).


I understand now... I think lol









I had a look around and managed to find some info regarding that, and after reading I thought it would be best to go ahead and change my STRAP to 125.

so I did just that, changed the STRAP to 125 and left everything else as I had it before.

so

Strap 125, BCLK 125, Multi 36, vCore 1.3, ram voltage 1.645

Now its running at 4.5ghz which was my initial max target









and it seems to be working fine, I have tried 125x36 before and got a bsod, but at that time my vCore and ram voltage was lower.

just did 30mins in prime95, looking good.... will give it a longer run overnight.

The funny thing is, windows7 system info is still giving me the correct overclock readout, dead on.... I guess its tied to the 36x Multi, since the only times I can recall it giving the correct readout is when using 36.

slightly annoyed in the screenshot cpuz reads 4499.96mhz, it moves up and down slightly but most of the time reads 4500.1 up to 4500.34



thanks for your comment, otherwise I might of left it as it was.









*edit*
doesn't really matter but thought I would mention, after setting STRAP to 125, the ram profile went from 1600 to 1666, and cpuz shows it running at 833mhz now instead of 800mhz before.


----------



## kizwan

Your previous overclock is OK. With BCLK = 120 & CPU Strap = Auto, Asus auto tune will definitely give CPU Strap 125 (Strap = 1.25). So, 120 / 1.25 = 96MHz given to PCIe/DMI controller, is still in the safe margin (5% to 10%). This is the quote from Asus overclocking guide which leads me believe the Asus auto tune will definitely give CPU Strap to 125 when CPU Strap set to Auto:-
Quote:


> _"Be advised ASUS has tuned auto rules to generally not need you to manually define the strap."_


You know, CPU has 4 straps: 100, 125, 167, 250 (1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively). When using "custom" BCLK, better to stay close (5% to 10%) to Strap which you actually did.


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your previous overclock is OK. With BCLK = 120 & CPU Strap to Auto, Asus auto tune will definitely give CPU Strap 125 (Strap = 1.25). So, 120 / 1.25 = 96MHz given to PCIe/DMI controller, is still in the safe margin (5% to 10%). This is the quote from Asus overclocking guide which leads me believe the Asus auto tune will definitely give CPU Strap to 125 when CPU Strap set to Auto:-
> You know, CPU has 4 straps: 100, 125, 167, 250 (1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively). When using "custom" BCLK, better to stay close (5% to 10%) to Strap which you actually did.


Good to know it was safe, I'm not advanced at overclocking and just try to make sense of what other people have posted on the subject.

However at the moment I am very happy leaving it on 125 because it does not run much hotter at all, Something I was reading before said its best or at least more common to have it on 125, and I also just like the extra speed haha









but if there are any problems 120 might be worth another shot.

Thanks for taking the time to let me know these things though, sound like you have an idea what your talking about


----------



## kizwan

<< I'm still learning.







Yeah, your current overlock using Strap 125 is much better. You can increased the multiplier to x37 for 4.625GHz OC. You also can use Intel Burn Test (IBT) with "Very High" & 10 passes settings for stress testing. With IBT I can know much faster whether the VCORE is too low or not.


----------



## Noxialis

@kizwan
Damn you! After reading your advice to Scrapy, I figured I'd give it a shot as well, and it's working wonders - so as a bit of collateral damage, you helped me as well, even though it meant I had to do a few things over, thanks!









 <-- Clicky

BCLK and strap at 125 at 1.36 Vcore, ram at 1666MHz with 9-11-10-29 timings, most voltages on Auto. So far it has survived 10 passes of IBT at very high, will stress test it overnight, but so far so good


----------



## kizwan

No problem.







Enjoy overclocking!


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> << I'm still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your current overlock using Strap 125 is much better. You can increased the multiplier to x37 for 4.625GHz OC. You also can use Intel Burn Test (IBT) with "Very High" & 10 passes settings for stress testing. With IBT I can know much faster whether the VCORE is too low or not.


I won't bother pushing it any further, x36 is fine for me.

When I ran the prime95 tests before I was only running the Small FFTs, seems 1.3v vCore was enough to run that for over 30mins before I stopped it without a problem, however.... after playing some BF3 I decided to run the Small FFTs again, another 30mins and no problem. I then tried the In-place large FFTs test, within 20 seconds BSOD.

Restarted and tried again, Small went fine for 5mins before I stopped, Large BSOD after 20 seconds.

I then upped the vCore to 1.320v and tried again.

Small went fine for 5mins before I stopped, Large went fine for 32mins before I stopped.

The hottest core during the tests reached 79c I can live with that, it sits around 33c idle.

I am about to download IBT and see how that goes, assuming it goes well I will let prime95 run overnight. and report *hopefully* my success tomorrow









Amazing how overclocking can get ya excited lol.


----------



## Shogon

I so want this chip just to overclock it to the moon and back, enjoy them clocks people!


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrapy*
> 
> Amazing how overclocking can get ya excited lol.


Considering how slow paced (my) overclocking is, yeah, it is amazing how exciting it is









Right, a small update. I think I've settled on 24/7 OC, provided it survives a night of stress testing and I don't change my mind regarding RAM.

 <-- Clicky










Voltages are a bit higher than I'd hoped for, but I haven't been able to decrease it. This has resulted in temps being a bit higher than what I wanted too.

Reason temps and voltages have gone up is because I wanted to get RAM running at 2000MHz, and it wouldn't run lower. Question is, do I actually gain anything by upping it from 1666MHz? In addition to this, I had to loosen timings a bit, from 9-10-9-27 to what's in the validation picture.

So, reckon I should keep it like this, or go for 1666MHz instead?


----------



## fat-al

Hi Guys,

After my first couple of attempts ant an overclock I thought id share my results with you all....
Any tips and hints on how to fine tune this would be great, after reading this thread I think my temps might be a bit high.
I ran some prime95 test and got the FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4.
Strange thing is I don't get it every time and ran Intel extreme tuning on the cpu and memory and got nothing (temps were sitting around 65 with the H80 on full whack).

Al


----------



## Scrapy

*UPDATE*

Well I ran IBT very-highx10 and it was fine, then prime95 blend and went to sleep, when I woke up I saw a BSOD and swore loudly.. lol

After checking event logs I saw the system got the BSOD about 2 hours in.

So I went back into the bios and upped the vCore yet again, this time to 1.340v, and then let prime95 run the blend test again.

And I think finally its stable!!











12 hours and 15 mins.

The high temps are due to me turning on a heater in the room to warm it up to simulate a hot day, because its fairly cold here atm.

Hopefully this is all good to go now..... There is one thing I'm not sure about, The torture test workers seemed to have gotten out of sync with each other over time.... is that something to be concerned about or is that normal?

*EDIT*

The pc has been stable all day, although I wish there was some way to run it with a lower vCore... I have been reading some different threads and see people saying they have 4.5ghz, 125x36 under 1.3v, one guy mentions being able to go as low as 1.230v.

The temps I am unsure about, 79c seems a bit much considering how the weather is cold. the hottest core reached 57c after a couple rounds in battlefield3

heck even my gtx-680 maxed out at 67c after playing some battlefield3 and benchmarking now that I turned its fan up to 60%, and currently idling at 23-24c.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrapy*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Well I ran IBT very-highx10 and it was fine, then prime95 blend and went to sleep, when I woke up I saw a BSOD and swore loudly.. lol
> After checking event logs I saw the system got the BSOD about 2 hours in.
> So I went back into the bios and upped the vCore yet again, this time to 1.340v, and then let prime95 run the blend test again.
> And I think finally its stable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours and 15 mins.
> The high temps are due to me turning on a heater in the room to warm it up to simulate a hot day, because its fairly cold here atm.
> Hopefully this is all good to go now..... There is one thing I'm not sure about, The torture test workers seemed to have gotten out of sync with each other over time.... is that something to be concerned about or is that normal?
> *EDIT*
> The pc has been stable all day, although I wish there was some way to run it with a lower vCore... I have been reading some different threads and see people saying they have 4.5ghz, 125x36 under 1.3v, one guy mentions being able to go as low as 1.230v.
> The temps I am unsure about, 79c seems a bit much considering how the weather is cold. the hottest core reached 57c after a couple rounds in battlefield3
> heck even my gtx-680 maxed out at 67c after playing some battlefield3 and benchmarking now that I turned its fan up to 60%, and currently idling at 23-24c.


All chips are different. Are you going to be folding? my chip was 12 hours prime stable but would BSOD when folding; I ended up having to use AIDA64 to torture test for stability.

Either way just drop your vcore run prime/aida for 30 minutes and if it passes keep going down until it fails. Once it fails put it back to the previous setting and extend your torture testing.


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> All chips are different. Are you going to be folding? my chip was 12 hours prime stable but would BSOD when folding; I ended up having to use AIDA64 to torture test for stability.
> Either way just drop your vcore run prime/aida for 30 minutes and if it passes keep going down until it fails. Once it fails put it back to the previous setting and extend your torture testing.


Did not plan on doing any folding, however I might aswell let it run once in awhile.

Decided to lower my vCore down to 1.325 first and work my way up instead of down, since I know it lasted at least 2 hours at 1.320 at which point it got the BSOD that made me raise it to 1.340.

I also have been thinking more about the temps, something just wasn't right.... I ended up re-mounting the heatsink on the cpu, there was a noticeable drop in temp over a short test varying between the cores.

I let the pc sit idle until lowest temps attained and then ran prime95 for 3 mins on Large FFTs

Before remount = 71c - 66c - 68c - 70c
After remount = 66c - 60c - 66c - 68c

Maybe I will need to give it another shot and see if I can bring the cores closer together, however I'm unsure if there is enough ArcticSilver5 compound left to get the job done, will see how it goes.


----------



## Kuat

Guys, what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, what am I doing wrong here?


Well maybe someone else could provide more info, however from what I can see, your vCore is a bit high for that overclock, you might want to lower it.. OR, keep it as is, and just change your strap/bclk to 125 and multi to 36, this will give you 4.5ghz, and should give a FSB of 5ghz.

that should give some results.... however I'm not too advanced with overclocking, so keep that in mind when deciding on what to do... maybe wait for another response

*EDIT*
just incase you have the vCore on auto, you should change to manual as auto will set it higher than needed.

1.240 - 1.280 should be right for the overclock you have currently
1.320 - 1.340 should be right for 125x36 @ 4.5ghz with fsb 5ghz

your chip wont be the exact same as mine so could use more or less voltage.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, what am I doing wrong here?


Install Service pack 1 for Windows.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Install Service pack 1 for Windows.


I have it.

All the latest Win7 updates.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

And you're running the latest version of IBT? Then I don't know, those are quite low (about half) for that clock speed.


----------



## Kuat

Am I supposed to disable HT or any other settings?


----------



## kizwan

The score will be lower when HT disabled. Just use IBT. With LinX, you need to update linpack with latest one to utilized AVX instruction.


----------



## Kuat

Ok, could someone please help me to overclock correctly?

I've been struggling for a week now. The different volt settings and mem timings are particularly confusing. Read a lot of stuff on the internet but still get problems.

*What i got:*
i-7 3820
Rampage Iv Extreme
Corsair Dominator GT C9 16gb (4x4) , stock speed 2133Mhz 9-11-10-27-T2)

*What I want:*
4.5Ghz - 4.6Ghz

Could someone please give me basic settings for this?
What to put into vcore/ cpu pll or anything else that's important?

And how to set up my memory timings? Usually with a 4.6Ghz overclock memory goes to ~ 2240Mhz


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> although I wish there was some way to run it with a lower vCore


You could always run 105 x 43 (4515 turbo clock) with an offset voltage so the system can still drop the vcore like I am at the moment. It gets up to 1.36v during stressing and gaming but runs around 1.1v when idling and browsing.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Ok, could someone please help me to overclock correctly?
> 
> I've been struggling for a week now. The different volt settings and mem timings are particularly confusing. Read a lot of stuff on the internet but still get problems.
> 
> What i got:
> i-7 3820
> Rampage Iv Extreme
> Corsair Dominator GT C9 16gb (4x4) , stock speed 2133Mhz 9-11-10-27-T2)
> 
> What I want:
> 4.5Ghz - 4.6Ghz
> 
> Could someone please give me basic settings for this?
> What to put into vcore/ cpu pll or anything else that's important?
> 
> And how to set up my memory timings? Usually with a 4.6Ghz overclock memory goes to ~ 2240Mhz


There are a couple of ways you could do it. You can run a 107 x 43 (4600 Turbo clock), and still be able to use all of the power saving features (or not, your preference), or you can run at 124.5 x 37 (~4600 Turbo Clock), but I have not had much luck with this configuration using the offset voltage. If you key in a manual voltage, you will not be able to enable the power saving features that drop the voltage along with the Speedstep.

I am unsure which memory you are using, but there should be different values available depending on your Blck and strap. You could a couple of things:

- You can select the closest value below your rated RAM speed.
- You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run.
- You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run with a slight voltage bump.
- You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run with a slight voltage bump, and increase the timing values by 1.

Below are screenshots of my BIOS settings, They may not make your system stable, but that should provide a good idea of what you should try experimenting with.

Good Luck!


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a question for those of you using Asus boards with the 3820. I just updated my P9X79 Pro BIOS to the new CAP 2002 file, and now I don't have any Turbo mode on my board at all. I went from 5000mhz (40x125) to 4500mhz (36x125) even though the BIOS settings are identical. For some reason it is not applying the turbo clocks any more so my multi is stuck at 36x. Anyone else having this issue? I don't think I can even flash back to a different BIOS because all the old ones are .ROM files.


----------



## XT-107

press f5 in bios save & exit , and after this (make sure all c states are auto Or enable ) update your bios to 2003 or flash again with 2002


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> press f5 in bios save & exit , and after this (make sure all c states are auto Or enable ) update your bios to 2003 or flash again with 2002


Where are you getting 2003 from? I finally fixed it, removing the battery and power cord and letting it sit for 10 minutes, then re-flashing seems to have worked. Back to 5ghz...


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> press f5 in bios save & exit , and after this (make sure all c states are auto Or enable ) update your bios to 2003 or flash again with 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting 2003 from? I finally fixed it, removing the battery and power cord and letting it sit for 10 minutes, then re-flashing seems to have worked. Back to 5ghz...
Click to expand...

my bad








i think all asus x79 boards are getting 2003 cap


----------



## Kenny3011

Is anyone here using a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo with their 3820? Ive just installed one while Im changing my watercooling and was amazed at the temps.

Im running the 3820 at 4.75ghz with 1.36v and with the Evo, it idles at 30 and on 20 runs of high IBT it gets to 55-60, which was outperforming my watercooling setup by 10 degrees

Im going to be replacing my rads in my WC setup and see how it performs now


----------



## superericla

Looks like I hit a wall a bit above 5.2GHz. Any recommendations for raising this?


----------



## 66racer

wow 5.2ghz? I just tunned in, whats the average overclock? Microcenter has these cheap


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> wow 5.2ghz? I just tunned in, whats the average overclock? Microcenter has these cheap


One thing to keep in mind is I'm using custom water cooling with a lot of radiator space. I usually see around 4.6-4.7GHz overclocks around here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is I'm using custom water cooling with a lot of radiator space. I usually see around 4.6-4.7GHz overclocks around here.


Yeah thats still not bad. So basically similar to the 26/2700k in overclock potential but instead through the BLK? I initially didnt know these could be overclocked since non K 1155's dont seem to have any BLK potential, but a while ago when prices started dropping I started noticing some healthy overclocks. I have a bad habbit of upgrading to try new hardware, not out of need, and this 2011 socket has tempted me more than once already lol


----------



## superericla

The 2011 socket will be around for a while, and I believe x79 will be around through IB-E. It's a good platform to have right now in my opinion. The i7-3820 has a limited multiplier overclock (to ~4.3GHz I believe?) then the rest is through BLK.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> The 2011 socket will be around for a while, and I believe x79 will be around through IB-E. It's a good platform to have right now in my opinion. The i7-3820 has a limited multiplier overclock (to ~4.3GHz I believe?) then the rest is through BLK.


Yeah I also hope when ivy comes for 2011 it performs better than on 1155 as far as cooling too. I am still thinking it over since for what i do its no advantage, I just game and occasionally fold. We'll see I am happy to see it go so high on water though. I just have an antec 920 but its hooked up to a 180mm and 120mm radiator. I think the loop is being held back mainly by the antec cpu block though. My 2700k at 4.8ghz 1.38v with ambients in the 85F range gaming PEAK at 62c, just not sure how it would handle a 2011 cpu lol


----------



## superericla

The 2700k and 3820 are around the same speed really, I doubt you would really benefit much from moving to x79 unless you went with a 3930k or better.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My 2700k at 4.8ghz 1.38v with ambients in the 85F range gaming PEAK at 62c, just not sure how it would handle a 2011 cpu lol


Mine @4.5GHz 1.36V, ambient 90F, playing BF3 CPU cores max at 62C. Using Corsair H100 at the moment. XSPC Raystorm will be arriving soon.

3820 have limited unlocked multiplier x39 - x43. With multiplier alone, you can overlocked to 4.3GHz. Using STRAP, you can get higher. I didn't really push on OC because lack of better cooling.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine @4.5GHz 1.36V, ambient 90F, playing BF3 CPU cores max at 62C. Using Corsair H100 at the moment. XSPC Raystorm will be arriving soon.
> 3820 have limited unlocked multiplier x39 - x43. With multiplier alone, you can overlocked to 4.3GHz. Using STRAP, you can get higher. I didn't really push on OC because lack of better cooling.


Congrats on the water cooling kit. It feels like it's been forever since I started out in water cooling.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks. It's right time for me to start using water cooling.


----------



## Scrapy

**First OMG sorry this post turned out so long.. got carried away.**

Well its been a few days... and my system is still stable, not a single BSOD... there is however one thing still annoying me.

First I should mention this has been happening ever since I got the new motherboard and cpu, and before I even thought about overclocking my pricey new gear.

Sometimes (random) when I shutdown the pc, windows7 will get stuck at the shutting down screen, the keyboard turns off (g110 with lit keys- so its easy to tell when power is cut). However it just sits at that screen with the text saying shutting down and the spinning circle, so the system is not locking up.... no matter how long I wait it just stays there so I have to hold the power button in for a few seconds to turn off the machine.

After this happens the next time I turn on the pc, it will stay black-screened for about 10 seconds before shutting itself off, and turning itself back on about 5 seconds later, then shows a message "overclocking has failed" or something like that and tells me to press F1 to enter setup, After entering setup I just press F10 to save and reboot and everything is fine again until it decides to happen again.

I have run prime over 24 hours stable along with memtest and intel burn test.. Playing games for hours, watching bluerays, recording game footage at 1920x1080 with fraps and encoding to h.264/mp4, this machine does it all rock solid, yet this error will not seem to go away.

My board is a Asus p9x79 (not pro or deluxe), I have tried BIOS updates thinking they would solve the problem, 1203 and now 2002, however its still there.

I seriously doubt this is an overclocking issue, however feel free to mention something/anything that might help... Maybe its a bug that needs to be fixed in a future BIOS, I hope that's all it is.

I have read about lots of people with the same issue, so in a way that is looking good for me lol "if it gets fixed".

Moving on....

Over the past couple days I re-seated my heatsink (Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme *for anyone interested*), it took a few tries, before I was happy with the results, all cores can now get below 30c at times during idle, lowest before was 30c and that's before overclocking (same ambient temp), never in 20's... one core really likes to stay frosty getting as cold as 24c.

Idle temps:
29c-24c-28c-29c

load temps:
70c-65c-66c-69c

temps never go over 60c while gaming, heck not even sure if they get over 50c now that I think about it.

I used ArcticSilver5, overall I tried 7 times before I found the best method of application that worked for me.. the pea-size / rice-size blob method is what I kept using however the temps did not seem right, I was making sure the heat-sink went on flat and not at an angle... yet each time I noticed the compound did not tend to spread evenly, or thin enough when I removed the heat-sink.

This is first time I have ever used this method, and I must say I will forever be using this method from now on. Put a small rice size blob (VERY SMALL) right on the center of the cpu, get some glad/cling/plastic-wrap (whatever its called over there - the stuff you use to cover food plates with in the fridge), and wrap it around your finger keeping it tight/smooth.

Then spread the compound in a circular motion with your finger starting from the center and work the circle out till its covering a large enough area of the cpu but while keeping a good clearing from the tiny hole on the cpu.

When the circle is done, the compound should be so thin, that just touching it gently with your finger will remove a bit of compound exposing the shiny cpu beneath, just gently try to smudge it back over. check if any more cpu is showing through before putting on the heatsink.

Shouldn't spread anymore due to being so thin.

Moving on....

Even turning up my gtx-680's fan from stock/auto to 70% brings its temp down from 32c idle to 24c, and from 81c highest I have seen it down to 67c highest while gaming.

Due to increasing the fan speed on the gtx-680 (hardly any extra noise btw... guess my pc fans drown it out), my 3dmark11 scores even jumped by a decent amount.

I just did some tests and here are the results.

GTX-680 Inno3d.

(max cpu temps during tests were 57c-53c-56c-56c)

Stock settings:
Bench1 - 9995 score - max temp 76c
Bench2 - 9900 score - max temp 77c
Bench3 - 9886 score - max temp 78c

Fan speed increased to 70%:
Bench1 - 10067 score - max temp 59c
Bench2 - 10058 score - max temp 60c
Bench3 - 10058 score - max temp 60c

Fan 70% + OC core +100 mem +400:
Bench1 - 11342 score - max temp 66c
Bench2 - 11333 score - max temp 66c
Bench3 - 11349 score - max temp 66c

After some research I found out that the gtx680 underclocks itself once it reaches 70c as some sort of precaution, no clue why as this card is rated to run at temps much hotter than 70c.

So if anyone reading this has a gtx680, I recommend at least turning up your fan speed, the default is only about 30%, and you can see the temps drop dramatically.

Even though the temps are in control, I cannot overclock the cards base or memory any further without the driver crashing in 3dmark


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> There are a couple of ways you could do it. You can run a 107 x 43 (4600 Turbo clock), and still be able to use all of the power saving features (or not, your preference), or you can run at 124.5 x 37 (~4600 Turbo Clock), but I have not had much luck with this configuration using the offset voltage. If you key in a manual voltage, you will not be able to enable the power saving features that drop the voltage along with the Speedstep.
> I am unsure which memory you are using, but there should be different values available depending on your Blck and strap. You could a couple of things:
> - You can select the closest value below your rated RAM speed.
> - You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run.
> - You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run with a slight voltage bump.
> - You can select the closest value above your RAM speed (< 200Mhz), and see if you can get it to run with a slight voltage bump, and increase the timing values by 1.
> Below are screenshots of my BIOS settings, They may not make your system stable, but that should provide a good idea of what you should try experimenting with.
> Good Luck!


Hey man, thanks for your help.

I did everything like you suggested and got these results:










How do they look? The vcore jumps to 1.37V and it seems a bit high to me for a 4.6Ghz OC. Maybe there is a way to lower it a bit?


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> How do they look? The vcore jumps to 1.37V and it seems a bit high to me for a 4.6Ghz OC. Maybe there is a way to lower it a bit?


The best way to do that, would be to lower your CPU VCORE Offset Voltage. Then run prime95 Large FFT's for 1 mins, if you don't get a BSOD then lower the offset some more. repeat until you get a BSOD within 20 seconds to a minute. then raise your offset a notch and then let prime run for as long as you can, 12+ hours is good. if you get a BSOD again, just raise the offset another notch and repeat.

you can also change from offset to manual and put in the voltage you want to try directly.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrapy*
> 
> The best way to do that, would be to lower your CPU VCORE Offset Voltage. Then run prime95 Large FFT's for 1 mins, if you don't get a BSOD then lower the offset some more. repeat until you get a BSOD within 20 seconds to a minute. then raise your offset a notch and then let prime run for as long as you can, 12+ hours is good. if you get a BSOD again, just raise the offset another notch and repeat.
> you can also change from offset to manual and put in the voltage you want to try directly.


The offset I use now is 0.060 Should I try something like 0.050 ?

Also, how do the RAM timings look to you? What do you think could be tightened? I'm using This Corsair kit (9-11-10-27 , 2133Mhz at 1.5V)

Thanks Scrapy


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> The offset I use now is 0.060 Should I try something like 0.050 ?


Yeah, maybe even 0.040, or lower still.... the idea is to find the sweet spot for your chip, some take more voltage than others.... just do what I said, lower it by 0.010/0.005 each time until prime95 gives you a BSOD while running Large FFT's, the BSOD should happen within 1 minute... so keep lowering your voltage until that happens. When it does give you the BSOD, go back and raise your voltage by 0.005 and try again, if it does not BSOD then..... leave it running until it does... could take acouple hours after that before it BSOD's, but if it lasts 12+ hours.. you should be all good.

as for the RAM timings, I'm not the person to ask because I really have no idea myself... currently using triple channel memory and in need of an upgrade in that department, so I have some research to do so I can work out what I should get.

BTW I should mention.....

My current overclock is:
4.5ghz
125 STRAP/BCLK
x36 Multi
vCore 1.325v

Being on the 125 STRAP/BCLK also increases your (QPI Link in CPU-Z), mine is at 5ghz, this I believe speeds up the pc in general a considerable amount... at least from what I have noticed its quicker than 4.5ghz at the 100 STRAP/BCLK which is like 3ghz

Also using less of a vCore than you... If you feel like it, give the 125x36 a shot... you should be able to leave all other settings as is, just remember to write down anything you do change so if it does not work for you, you can revert back.

*EDIT* (more info, and corrections)
just incase you would rather not lower your overclock speed....
125x37 = 4.625mhz


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrapy*
> 
> wall of text


If you're having hanging problems, set a manual voltage instead of using offset. Also, increasing VCCSA/VTT may help. If it consistently hangs on cold boots, go into Digi+ and set CPU boot Vcore to a number relatively close to your manually set Vcore.

Also, make sure your RAM timings/command rate/voltage reflect using the boot strap, you will end up with a different RAM speed that you were at 100mhz. My RAM hates running above 1600mhz and I had to add .050v to get it to run at 1666mhz (125mhz strap).


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If you're having hanging problems, set a manual voltage instead of using offset. Also, increasing VCCSA/VTT may help. If it consistently hangs on cold boots, go into Digi+ and set CPU boot Vcore to a number relatively close to your manually set Vcore.


lol didn't read the full post did you? or at least the top part that explains what happens...

anyway its not a cold boot issue, I'm almost 100% sure its a BIOS issue/bug... only happens when windows7 randomly wont complete the shutdown process. apart from that, everything so far is 100% stable.

and my voltages are manual, I do not use offset.

However your idea about the boot vCore might be worth looking into, thanks.

*EDIT*
BTW, might be a wall... but at least it has holes







lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrapy*
> 
> lol didn't read the full post did you? or at least the top part that explains what happens...
> anyway its not a cold boot issue, I'm almost 100% sure its a BIOS issue/bug... only happens when windows7 randomly wont complete the shutdown process. apart from that, everything so far is 100% stable.
> and my voltages are manual, I do not use offset.
> However your idea about the boot vCore might be worth looking into, thanks.


I did read the full post, its confusing as hell and you were talking to the other guy about using offset mode so I assumed you were as well since you did not list any voltages. Next time be a little more specific.









I also had the issue of windows hanging on shutdown with the mouse and keyboard shutting off when I switched to 2002 but I switched back to the prior BIOS already because of that turbo issue I was having and it seems to be fine. I ended up hitting the restart button every time because it would take the machine 20 minutes to shut off on its own, so you're right about that probably being a BIOS bug.


----------



## Scrapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I did read the full post, its confusing as hell and you were talking to the other guy about using offset mode so I assumed you were as well since you did not list any voltages. Next time be a little more specific.


haha, yeah sorry... I tend to try and over explain things and it can lead to a mess instead, something I'm trying to work on


----------



## Scrapy

*delete* - double post sorry, didn't seem to go through first time after refreshing multiple times.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Hey man, thanks for your help.
> 
> I did everything like you suggested and got these results:
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look? The vcore jumps to 1.37V and it seems a bit high to me for a 4.6Ghz OC. Maybe there is a way to lower it a bit?


Good Stuff!

You can try setting the offset as low as it will go and still provide stability. You could also lower the LLC setting to provide less voltage on demand. You can also try playing with your VCC and VTT voltages. Sometimes a small bump to those can allow for a lower Vcore. I do notice that you will get a bit more voltage (~ .02 -.03v) more than you need when using the offset compared to the manual Vcore, but the upside is that you get to use the power saving features. To be honest, I don't think the offset is that accurate. I would do some trial and error and find the minimum you need for stability.

Edit: If you want to test platform stability, use maximum RAM in IBT. Also, I forgot to mention something that is not shown in my screens: You want to keep your VCC voltage within 500mV of your RAM voltage (i.e. RAMv = 1.5, VCCSA = 1.0v or greater). I just upped my VCCSA to 1.02v and DRAM is 1.51v. I turned LLC down to medium with a .06v offset, and I seem to be stable for the moment @ 107x43 and 1.336v in Prime95.


----------



## Maximuscr31

IBT proves stable till you fold. Run Fold at home for 12-24 hours and if it doesn't bsod then its stable. Nothing else keeps the cpu under as much stress in my experience.


----------



## Plex

Or use Aida64 (or something validated for SB-E) so that you're testing all the instruction sets that are specific to the architecture.

See here: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=0
Quote:


> Unvalidated stress tests are not advised (such as Prime 95 or LinX or other comparable applications). For high grade CPU/IMC and System Bus testing Aida64 is recommended along with general applications usage like PC Mark 7. Aida has an advantage as it is stability test has been designed for the Sandy Bridge E architecture and test specific functions like AES, AVX and other instruction sets that prime and like synthetics do not touch. As such not only does it load the CPU 100% but will also test other parts of CPU not used under applications like Prime 95. Other applications to consider are SiSoft 2012 or Passmark BurnIn. Be advised validation has not been completed using Prime 95 version 26 and LinX (10.3.7.012) and OCCT 4.1.0 beta 1 but once we have internally tested to ensure at least limited support and operation.


----------



## Paradigm84

I should really try and overclock again, the overclock failed like 3 weeks ago and I just set it back to default instead of trying to fix it.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Or use Aida64 (or something validated for SB-E) so that you're testing all the instruction sets that are specific to the architecture.
> See here: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=0


Aida64 did work better for me for stability testing. BUT if you fold you will get higher temps than Aida so be aware. Aida seems to run 3-4C cooler than prime/folding for me.


----------



## Concept

Wow, very good thread. I have read everything from page 50 to current. I do have a question. What is the consensus on running 1.44v in bios for daily use? I am on an H100. I really want to hit 4.8Ghz stable for 24/7. I'm currently at 1.42v but when I run Prime95 blend mode, core 3 errors out after 3-4 hours. Appreciate the input. I'm trying to run P95 for 12hrs.


----------



## Maximuscr31

I run 4.75 with 1.41. What is your cpu and strap at?


----------



## Sporadic E

I think it's good. Opinions? I Might need to work on trying to lower the vcore a little? I know that 80 on the max is ugly (the house is at 79-80F. Summertime in south Texas, got to love it!) I plan on doing a reseat of the H100 with a new application of AS5. I will run prime after I do that tomorrow.

Es


----------



## Concept

This is 1.42v on the Vcore and I'm running 125x120x40. It always fails at exactly that 3hr mark +/- 10 minutes. I don't think it's the ram causing instability. Also it's always core 3 that fails. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Wow, very good thread. I have read everything from page 50 to current. I do have a question. What is the consensus on running 1.44v in bios for daily use? I am on an H100. I really want to hit 4.8Ghz stable for 24/7. I'm currently at 1.42v but when I run Prime95 blend mode, core 3 errors out after 3-4 hours. Appreciate the input. I'm trying to run P95 for 12hrs.


1.44V for 24/7 is OK. Just make sure you have good cooling. You might want to put a fan dedicated for cooling the VRMs. Make sure the difference between VCORE & VCCSA not more than 0.4V, DRAM voltage & VCCSA not more than 0.6V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> 
> I think it's good. Opinions? I Might need to work on trying to lower the vcore a little? I know that 80 on the max is ugly (the house is at 79-80F. Summertime in south Texas, got to love it!) I plan on doing a reseat of the H100 with a new application of AS5. I will run prime after I do that tomorrow.
> Es


That are the temps I got when running 4.6GHz at ambient 35C (95F). You might want to check airflow in the casing. Reapply TIM maybe unnecessary, unless you're not using the stock TIM that came with the H100 CPU block.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> This is 1.42v on the Vcore and I'm running 125x120x40. It always fails at exactly that 3hr mark +/- 10 minutes. I don't think it's the ram causing instability. Also it's always core 3 that fails. Hopefully this helps.


Just do 125x125x38. It is proven to be stable. Most people don't branch out from 100x100 or 125x125.Normally oc is really hit or miss if you do.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Just do 125x125x38. It is proven to be stable. Most people don't branch out from 100x100 or 125x125.Normally oc is really hit or miss if you do.


What voltages do you need to run that speed?


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That are the temps I got when running 4.6GHz at ambient 35C (95F). You might want to check airflow in the casing. Reapply TIM maybe unnecessary, unless you're not using the stock TIM that came with the H100 CPU block.


That was what the thermostat read, actual temp was probably higer but not much. It is not the TIM that came with the H100. I have switched motherboards so that was wiped clean then. I think I need to do it again just to sure. As for fans, 2 front, 2 side, 2 on the rad on top and 1 in the back. I have postive pressure, might need to change the 2 on the rad to exhaust to see if that helps. May not be getting the flow I need due to all the positive pressure.I will mess with all that tonight.

Es


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> What voltages do you need to run that speed?


1.415 I believe. Just looked and confirmed it is 1.415.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> 
> I think it's good. Opinions? I Might need to work on trying to lower the vcore a little? I know that 80 on the max is ugly (the house is at 79-80F. Summertime in south Texas, got to love it!) I plan on doing a reseat of the H100 with a new application of AS5. I will run prime after I do that tomorrow.
> Es


Why are you doing funky multipliers? You can his 4.625 very easily with 125x125x37. The lower multiplier on the core will lower your temps in itself probably. I was able to run 4.6 with 1.38 vcore. Alot of other people run it with less but it took that to keep me from bsod while folding. While folding with that I never hit over 62 accept when my fan filters were clogged. Then it hit 65*. Most of the time I ran 55* while folding 99% on cpu/gpu.Ive read the whole positive pressure argument but honest air doesn't care. If it is building up pressure then their is more air coming in than can flow out. I don't see cases being that restrictive unless you got a 2000cfm fan pushing into a hp case from 1999. I have 4x120mm and 1x200mm in my phantom 410 mid tower case and 3x120mm exhaust fans and I have 0 temp issues with my h100. I think its your choice of multiplier and possible your thermal paste choice or application of said thermal paste.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> That was what the thermostat read, actual temp was probably higer but not much. It is not the TIM that came with the H100. I have switched motherboards so that was wiped clean then. I think I need to do it again just to sure. As for fans, 2 front, 2 side, 2 on the rad on top and 1 in the back. I have postive pressure, might need to change the 2 on the rad to exhaust to see if that helps. May not be getting the flow I need due to all the positive pressure.I will mess with all that tonight.
> Es


FANs on the radiator should blow air through the radiator & better work as exhaust. You need a good exhaust FAN at the rear. In my opinion, it should be able to moved air more than intake fans. My rear FAN (exhaust) can go up to 2400 RPM while the two intake FANs at the front only goes up to 1100 RPM max. I don't know their CFM rating because they're Corsair stock FANs. Of course, it's not FAN with high RPM you need to use but a FAN with better CFM rating than intake FANs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Why are you doing funky multipliers? You can his 4.625 very easily with 125x125x37. The lower multiplier on the core will lower your temps in itself probably.


When using STRAP 125, VCORE doesn't go down much even when CPU idle. This & living in an area with high ambient temperature can make CPU idle temp higher. So, I much prefer max out the multiplier & adjust BCLK a little bit, only a little bit (103 - 107), for overclock. This way when idle or only browsing & watching movie, VCORE will go down to 1.0xxV. This can contribute to lower operating temperature. Of course for higher overclock, will need to use STRAP 125. I did not say don't use STRAP but it's everyone preferences, what they want from their CPU. In my case, it's good to see CPU temps are at middle to higher 30s at 31C ambient while browsing, watching youtube & movies. With STRAP 125, I got lower 40s instead. Of course, temps under load are the same either use STRAP or not.


----------



## Paradigm84

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but what would you say a safe 24/7 vcore would be for the 3820? I'm getting back into overclocking it and I'm wondering what other people use 24/7.

I have a H100 and the idle temps are anywhere from 35 - 40*C and full load temps are ~55*C if this is relevant.

Cheers guys.









EDIT: Previously I had it at 4.625GHz with 1.36(?) vcore but after a couple of weeks the overclock failed, idle temps were around 50*C I believe and full load temps ~65 - 70*C


----------



## kizwan

VCORE below 1.5V is consider safe for 24/7. For 4.5 - 4.6GHz, your target for VCORE should be less than 1.38V. YMMV because it all depend on the quality of the chip (CPU). For 4.625GHz, if 1.36V causing instability, try increased it a little bit, e.g. 1.37V.

If you change other voltages too, such as VTT, VCCSA, etc, make sure to follow this rule; make sure the difference between VCORE & VCCSA not more than 0.4V, difference between DRAM voltage & VCCSA not more than 0.6V.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know this is going to sound like a stupid question but what would you say a safe 24/7 vcore would be for the 3820? I'm getting back into overclocking it and I'm wondering what other people use 24/7.
> I have a H100 and the idle temps are anywhere from 35 - 40*C and full load temps are ~55*C if this is relevant.
> Cheers guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Previously I had it at 4.625GHz with 1.36(?) vcore but after a couple of weeks the overclock failed, idle temps were around 50*C I believe and full load temps ~65 - 70*C


I was trying to get 4.8GHz stable on 1.42v, but worker 3 drops after after 3 hours on prime95 blend. Based off the reading I've done, it seems that for 24/7 the max safe amount of voltage is 1.45v as long as your temps stay low (~70*c during a blended test). That said the CPU may degrade quicker and i feel its still a risk to run that all the time. Intel claims that the absolute max voltage on the Sandy Bridge-E should be 1.4v for the vcore. We have to realize though that they have the lifespan\degradation of the cpu in mind when giving their ratings. Another option is to mess around with offset settings so that voltage drops during idle.

Anyhow, I think I will just try to get 4.6GHz stable w\ hyper threading enabled and a faster memory speed on lower vcore voltage. It seems that the extra 200MHz doesn't translate to much at all in the real world performance when it comes to gaming and most mundane tasks.

What I am curious to know is does the i7 3820 @4.6GHz w/ hyper threading get higher or lower benches compared to a 3820 at 4.8 or even 5GHz without hyper threading.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok thanks for the help both of you.

Also is there any point me running P95? Some people have passed 12 hours of P95 but then got a blue screen whilst folding, so would it be better to stress test the system by folding or should I use P95 first to be safe?


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok thanks for the help both of you.
> Also is there any point me running P95? Some people have passed 12 hours of P95 but then got a blue screen whilst folding, so would it be better to stress test the system by folding or should I use P95 first to be safe?


I'd go with P95 12hr blend test. Folding may stress the cpu in a different way than folding, hence why some maybe be P95 stable but not folding stable. GENERALLY though, if you are P95 stable you will be folding stable with a few exceptions. P95 is more widely used and a very good rule of thumb to determine if you are stable. Plus I think it's easier to trouble shoot what causes instability when using P95 over folding.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm trying 125 x 38 at the moment and I've reached 1.39 vcore, I've managed to get a whole 20 seconds before blue screening on P95 so I consider that a success...



EDIT: Vcore of 1.39 was stable for ~5 mins, trying 1.4 but if that doesn't do it there's not much point going higher as I'm not benchmarking.

EDIT 2: 4.75GHz was a fail, I'll have to aim a bit lower.


----------



## Concept

Yea I think unless you have a gold chip, there's no way to run 4.8 stable 24/7 under 1.46v. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong though


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Yea I think unless you have a gold chip, there's no way to run 4.8 stable 24/7 under 1.46v. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong though


I must have a gold chip then. Mine runs 5.0 24/7 at 1.45V. (water cooled) I haven't even tried lowering the voltage further.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Yea I think unless you have a gold chip, there's no way to run 4.8 stable 24/7 under 1.46v. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong though


If only I'd known that an hour ago.









I guess 4.625 should be alright, got it at 1.36 vcore and it's doing fine after 30 mins of P95, only 11.5 hours left.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I must have a gold chip then. Mine runs 5.0 24/7 at 1.45V. (water cooled) I haven't even tried lowering the voltage further.


Seriously?! It pass 12hrs of P95 blend test?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Seriously?! It pass 12hrs of P95 blend test?


Well, I haven't done a 12 hour prime95 test. But I do 24/7 [email protected] on the CPU and BOINC on the GPU.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Well, I haven't done a 12 hour prime95 test. But I do 24/7 [email protected] on the CPU and BOINC on the GPU.


Interesting. What kind of temps do you see? I might just shoot for 4.8 @ 1.45v. Would you mind posting any voltages you had to change?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Interesting. What kind of temps do you see? I might just shoot for 4.8 @ 1.45v. Would you mind posting any voltages you had to change?


I see mid 60s when folding but low 70s when using IntelBurnTest or longer spurts of Prime95. I upped the VSA to ~1.3V, the VTTD (cpu i/o) to ~1.3V, CPU PLL to ~1.94V (works much lower, higher PLL gives me quicker booting for some reason), and the CPU to ~1.44-1.45V.

Edit: I also have my memory voltage at ~1.65V but the sticks are overclocked and are quad-channel.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I see mid 60s when folding but low 70s when using IntelBurnTest or longer spurts of Prime95. I upped the VSA to ~1.3V, the VTTD (cpu i/o) to ~1.3V, CPU PLL to ~1.94V (works much lower, higher PLL gives me quicker booting for some reason), and the CPU to ~1.44-1.45V.


Thanks man I will give that a try today! What multiplier are you using? Also what's your RAM speed?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Thanks man I will give that a try today! What multiplier are you using? Also what's your RAM speed?


I'm using a multiplier of 43x and using 117 as my BLCK overclock, with a strap of 1.00. My RAM speed is stock 1600MHz but I overclocked that to ~1850MHz and upped the timings a bit.


----------



## Concept

Cool, I will update when I get home.


----------



## Ramsey77

Knocked a few degrees off my load temp by using some 140's on my 212 HyperEvo.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Seriously?! It pass 12hrs of P95 blend test?


Mine is about the same. ~4.75 at 1.40, rock hard stable. Don't think it's quite as rare as you believe.


----------



## Paradigm84

Is running IBT on Maximum for say 10 or 20 passes a suitable replacement for P95? Or is P95 really the best test?


----------



## kizwan

Even if CPU successfully running 10 or 20 passes of very high or maximum IBT stress test, it doesn't mean your OC is stable. It might BSOD or produced error in prime95 or in aida64 stress test. Running prime95 for 24 - 48 hours & it doesn't BSOD or no error, then you can say your OC is stable. If you don't have time for that, then run each stress test programs for a couple hours instead:-

IBT maximum or very high (only need to run for 10 passes)
prime95 blend or custom blend
aida64 stress test
3dmark vantage (this seems to put more stress to CPU than other 3dmark benchmark software. Just need to run this one time.)
If survived all the test above, then you can say your OC is stable.


----------



## Paradigm84

I will try that tomorrow, it's just annoying having to do something else for 12 hours whilst P95 beats my rig to within an inch of it's life.

And by "stable" do you mean rock solid? As in I wouldn't ever have a blue screen whilst folding?


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Yea I think unless you have a gold chip, there's no way to run 4.8 stable 24/7 under 1.46v. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong though


My stock voltages and lower oc's required alot more vcore than most others but I stress with folding at home for a day or two. Prime/IBT both have passed and 3 hours folding crashed. I don't even bother with them any more. I run 4.75 24/7 @ 1.415 with 2000mhz ram and hyper threading on just using a h100. Idle temp is 29-31* browsing the web while skyping. Gaming hits 45-55*, folding peaks at 62-68* depending how how it is in the living room. I don't think a gold chip is required. I think a good motherboard and patience is required.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I will try that tomorrow, it's just annoying having to do something else for 12 hours whilst P95 beats my rig to within an inch of it's life.
> And by "stable" do you mean rock solid? As in I wouldn't ever have a blue screen whilst folding?


It will "kinda" rock solid. You shouldn't get BSOD when folding or anything.

Just remember, even if you didn't get error or BSOD with prime95 but BSOD with other software, it doesn't means you shouldn't bother using it anymore for stress testing. Prime95 required at least 48 hours to complete full cycle of test, if I remember correctly. CPU have many instructions in it, no stress test program can test all possible combinations. That is why you get BSOD with one stress test program but not with others. This also why we use more than one stress test program to test stability.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> FANs on the radiator should blow air through the radiator & better work as exhaust. You need a good exhaust FAN at the rear. In my opinion, it should be able to moved air more than intake fans. My rear FAN (exhaust) can go up to 2400 RPM while the two intake FANs at the front only goes up to 1100 RPM max. I don't know their CFM rating because they're Corsair stock FANs. Of course, it's not FAN with high RPM you need to use but a FAN with better CFM rating than intake FANs.
> When using STRAP 125, VCORE doesn't go down much even when CPU idle. This & living in an area with high ambient temperature can make CPU idle temp higher. So, I much prefer max out the multiplier & adjust BCLK a little bit, only a little bit (103 - 107), for overclock. This way when idle or only browsing & watching movie, VCORE will go down to 1.0xxV. This can contribute to lower operating temperature. Of course for higher overclock, will need to use STRAP 125. I did not say don't use STRAP but it's everyone preferences, what they want from their CPU. In my case, it's good to see CPU temps are at middle to higher 30s at 31C ambient while browsing, watching youtube & movies. With STRAP 125, I got lower 40s instead. Of course, temps under load are the same either use STRAP or not.


I noticed a 3* difference at idle between 100 and 125 strap. Between 100x43 and 125x37 I noticed a 15* peak temp diff. If your ambient air temp is that bad you need to go buy a 60.00 window mount a/c unit. I of course never directed the said post at you anyways concerning straps


----------



## Concept

So I successfully locked down 4.6Ghz @1.36v w/ hyper threading. I will now try for 4.8-5Ghz again. Ambient temp was 32*C. If I don't get it though, at least I have a good OC profile to fall back on.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Yea I think unless you have a gold chip, there's no way to run 4.8 stable 24/7 under 1.46v. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong though


My 4.8 with auto voltage doesn't even put it that high. I am no pro but prime95 didn't cut it for stress testing my 3820; I had 2 different passes one with 16 hours and another for 12 1/2 hours but it would still bsod when folding.

I used AIDA from there on and it resulted in much better results:



10 hours folding from today while I am making some adjustments for the August foldathon. Only thing that sucks is I have to go back to my 4.6 profile when I want to fold with both of my 570's.

I can use my 4.9 profile to fold on the cpu and 1 gpu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434311

I know most people say they need to raise the voltage after a month or so but I've been running for 3 months with no issues so far. Could there still be a chance of that?

I hope it stays this way


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> I of course never directed the said post at you anyways concerning straps


i know. I just expressing my opinion. There are so many configurations we can use for overclock.

I already have A/C in my room. Even with A/C off, highest temp never exceed 65C at worst ambient. I run multiple VMs but only games stress CPU more. When stress test, it never reached 80C @4.5GHz. I'm not worried with temp when under load, either stress testing or regular usage. My casing have good air flow to keep temp in check. For moderate OC, e.g. 4.5 - 4.6GHz, I like to see lower temp when idle & light usage. That is why I chose multi+bclk+offset over multi+strap(+offset/manual). Of course, when I go for higher OC, e.g. 4.8GHz or higher, I don't mind it idles higher because at that point only temps under load are important.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I know most people say they need to raise the voltage after a month or so but I've been running for 3 months with no issues so far. Could there still be a chance of that?
> I hope it stays this way


If voltages in check, meaning the difference between Vcore & Vccsa, and DDR3 & Vccsa not exceed the recommended range, and also Vtt not too high (<1.2V), it's unlikely CPU will degrade that fast.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I see mid 60s when folding but low 70s when using IntelBurnTest or longer spurts of Prime95. I upped the VSA to ~1.3V, the VTTD (cpu i/o) to ~1.3V, CPU PLL to ~1.94V (works much lower, higher PLL gives me quicker booting for some reason), and the CPU to ~1.44-1.45V.
> Edit: I also have my memory voltage at ~1.65V but the sticks are overclocked and are quad-channel.


So with similar settings, I was able to get 5 hours out of P95 instead of the usual 3. I think it may have something to do with my RAM settings. Regardless I am staying @ 4.6GHz since that seems to be the sweet spot and I can do that with HT enabled @ 1.36v. 4.8GHz is definitely doable, but requires a lot of patience which I'm running out of right now haha.


----------



## Staghelm

Concept would help me Ocing RAM, recently Oced my CPU rock stable







to 4.6ghz and now i would like to OC my Ram but i have no idea :/ could you help me?

Please.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Staghelm*
> 
> Concept would help me Ocing RAM, recently Oced my CPU rock stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to 4.6ghz and now i would like to OC my Ram but i have no idea :/ could you help me?
> Please.


Please post your specs and hardware info such as the mobo type, ram type, and all that stuff. I'll try my best to help and I'm sure many others will be willing to do so as well.


----------



## Staghelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Please post your specs and hardware info such as the mobo type, ram type, and all that stuff. I'll try my best to help and I'm sure many others will be willing to do so as well.


CPU: I7-2700k
Mobo: p8z77V-PRO
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 ddr3


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Staghelm*
> 
> CPU: I7-2700k
> Mobo: p8z77V-PRO
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 ddr3


I think you might be lost mate.


----------



## Staghelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> I think you might be lost mate.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Staghelm*
> 
> Why do you say that?


This thread is for the i7 Sandy Bridge-E's... Or more specifically the i7 3820's. So results will be different since we only have partially unlocked multipliers. What amount of voltage are you setting for the dram? I believe I'm using 1.55v even though it's rated to run at 1.5v.


----------



## Staghelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> This thread is for the i7 Sandy Bridge-E's... Or more specifically the i7 3820's. So results will be different since we only have partially unlocked multipliers. What amount of voltage are you setting for the dram? I believe I'm using 1.55v even though it's rated to run at 1.5v.


Well yes i know that, but i think the method to OC the RAM is the same for every Intel CPU.. I THINK..

I just want to know if you could help me with a method to OC my ram.

DRAM voltage is 1.50v


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Staghelm*
> 
> Well yes i know that, but i think the method to OC the RAM is the same for every Intel CPU.. I THINK..
> I just want to know if you could help me with a method to OC my ram.
> DRAM voltage is 1.50v


Oh ok, well in bios you should have the different options of MHz. I picked the one that was around 2000MHz. i got 2048MHz because I reached 4.6Ghz with a strap of 125, bus speed of 128 and multiplier of 36. So it's a 4.608 oc. I then followed superericla's advice here of upping the CPU PLL to 1.9v. and VTT at 1.3v. I think I could get away with lower voltages though but everything is very stable so I'm not gonna mess with it. Hopefully this is a good start.

Edit: Dram voltage is at 1.55v.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> My 4.8 with *auto voltage* doesn't even put it that high. I am no pro but prime95 didn't cut it for stress testing my 3820; I had 2 different passes one with 16 hours and another for 12 1/2 hours but it would still bsod when folding.


Auto vcore? My experience with auto on vcore is it always puts more than is needed. Are you not finding this not to be the case? Are you using auto for your higher OCs as well? All this volt fighting is for not?

Es


----------



## Sporadic E

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467758

4.515 is where I am at 12hr Prime95 blend stable. I know the vcore is a little high for 4.5 but this 3820 seems not to do well when I lower core. Also passed IBT on very high with 108 GFlops. Temps are good for being in south Texas in the middle of summer. Took my H100 fans off the top of the case and put them inside doing exhaust duty. Open to suggestions on how to maybe improve this.



Es


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467758
> 4.515 is where I am at 12hr Prime95 blend stable. I know the vcore is a little high for 4.5 but this 3820 seems not to do well when I lower core. Also passed IBT on very high with 108 GFlops. Temps are good for being in south Texas in the middle of summer. Took my H100 fans off the top of the case and put them inside doing exhaust duty. Open to suggestions on how to maybe improve this.
> 
> Es


What are your ambient temps? How is your radiator setup to get cooled? Ideally, you always want the air pushing through your H100 radiator to be coming from outside the case.


----------



## kizwan

If sucking air from outside, VRM area will get hotter air instead. Better setup as exhaust because at the same time it will draw hot air from VRM area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467758
> 4.515 is where I am at 12hr Prime95 blend stable. I know the vcore is a little high for 4.5 but this 3820 seems not to do well when I lower core. Also passed IBT on very high with 108 GFlops. Temps are good for being in south Texas in the middle of summer. Took my H100 fans off the top of the case and put them inside doing exhaust duty. Open to suggestions on how to maybe improve this.
> 
> Es


Your temps look OK to me. It's what I got in 32C - 35C ambient. My VCORE is between 1.360V - 1.368V @ the same overclock, depend on what I'm running. IIRC IBT recorded 1.368V while Prime95 ~1.360V.

My casing have negative pressure & it perform better this way. You should make sure your casing also have negative pressure. Currently I only have stock Corsair casing fans & H100 stock fans. I don't know their CFM rating. I'm assuming the three casing fans have the same CFM rating. The two fans at the front, works as intake, their highest speed is 1100 RPM, while the fan at the rear, works as exhaust, can go up to ~2200 RPM. Assuming CFM rating for all three are the same & combined with H100 stock fans, works as exhaust, there will be negative pressure inside the casing (exhaust: one at the rear & two at the top. intake: two at the front). The fans configuration provide direct airflow.

Both negative & positive pressure have pros & cons. The cons for negative pressure is dust gathered faster if you don't have dust filter.

EDIT: Actually, it all depend on the casing design. If the casing have many holes or mesh, for example on the panel or/and bottom, you will not be able to achieve positive pressure because air from inside will leaked to surrounding. For this casing, negative pressure is suitable I think. Otherwise, positive pressure is better because you will pull a lot of cool air from outside & this also will forced hot air from inside out at the back. Be careful though, my previous rig have positive pressure but after a while it backfire. Somehow hot air trap inside the casing & this cause higher operating temperature. I believe the GPU heated up air inside the casing so fast where the positive pressure unable to push hot air to outside the case fast enough. In higher ambient or summer where surrounding air is hotter, positive pressure might not good for cooling.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> What are your ambient temps? How is your radiator setup to get cooled? Ideally, you always want the air pushing through your H100 radiator to be coming from outside the case.


28 to 30. 2 120mm fans pushing air up through the rad and out the top of the case. I have 2 120mm fans for intake on front, 2 120mm fans doing intake on the side and the 120mm on the back for exhaust. I just redid the TIm so in another day or so the temps should get better. (I hope) Not that where they are is really bad.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My casing have negative pressure & it perform better this way. You should make sure your casing also have negative pressure. Currently I only have stock Corsair casing fans & H100 stock fans. I don't know their CFM rating. I'm assuming the three casing fans have the same CFM rating. The two fans at the front, works as intake, their highest speed is 1100 RPM, while the fan at the rear, works as exhaust, can go up to ~2200 RPM. Assuming CFM rating for all three are the same & combined with H100 stock fans, works as exhaust, there will be negative pressure inside the casing (exhaust: one at the rear & two at the top. intake: two at the front). The fans configuration provide direct airflow.
> Both negative & positive pressure have pros & cons. The cons for negative pressure is dust gathered faster if you don't have dust filter.


I have the same setup in my 400R plus 2 side fans. I will see how this works out. Going to replace the corsair fans with some better ones in the next week or so.

Es


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Auto vcore? My experience with auto on vcore is it always puts more than is needed. Are you not finding this not to be the case? Are you using auto for your higher OCs as well? All this volt fighting is for not?
> Es


No I was just stating that was pretty high. Never use auto


----------



## Plex

I'm completely content with this for now.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Very nice oc if it stays stable


----------



## Paradigm84

For 4.625 I need 1.39+ Vcore haha, but at least it's stable now, 15 hours in P95 blend and no errors, it will have to do until after the Foldathon.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For 4.625 I need 1.39+ Vcore haha, but at least it's stable now, 15 hours in P95 blend and no errors, it will have to do until after the Foldathon.


Nice.









For what it's worth, I found P95 really doesn't do much for testing stability on this platform. I've tried a higher clock on this chip, and another 3820 as well, that both would run 12+ hours on P95 just fine, but then fail in the first 30 seconds of a Very High or Maximum IBT test. P95 has been getting worse and worse from a reliability standpoint over the past several years, we need to start moving off of it.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I found P95 really doesn't do much for testing stability on this platform. I've tried a higher clock on this chip, and another 3820 as well, that both would run 12+ hours on P95 just fine, but then fail in the first 30 seconds of a Very High or Maximum IBT test. P95 has been getting worse and worse from a reliability standpoint over the past several years, we need to start moving off of it.


I was finding just the opposite as you. I would pass very high/max on IBT and fail 30 seconds into P95. The OC I am at now is both IBT and P95 12hr stable. I was having a hell of a time with P95 and no issues at all with IBT. Then agan my chip is a vcore hog unlike yours.

Es


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> I was finding just the opposite as you. I would pass very high/max on IBT and fail 30 seconds into P95. The OC I am at now is both IBT and P95 12hr stable. I was having a hell of a time with P95 and no issues at all with IBT. Then agan my chip is a vcore hog unlike yours.
> Es


Strange platform this time around.









Good to hear you're stable!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I found P95 really doesn't do much for testing stability on this platform. I've tried a higher clock on this chip, and another 3820 as well, that both would run 12+ hours on P95 just fine, but then fail in the first 30 seconds of a Very High or Maximum IBT test. P95 has been getting worse and worse from a reliability standpoint over the past several years, we need to start moving off of it.


I just tried IBT at Maximum and it failed after 5 passes.

I'm not sure what to do now, I don't really want to put the vcore over 1.4 considering it's not even a massive overclock, but lowering it to 4.5Ghz will be a let down.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just tried IBT at Maximum and it failed after 5 passes.
> I'm not sure what to do now, I don't really want to put the vcore over 1.4 considering it's not even a massive overclock, but lowering it to 4.5Ghz will be a let down.


I know that Maximum is really hard to pass! Have you made any other changes in the BIOS to any other voltages? Are you running 125/125? I reeeeeally don't think you should need 1.4v for 125x37, even if it wasn't the best chip.









We can figure this out! Are you sure you're BSOD'ing from vcore? Are you getting a 101?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> I know that Maximum is really hard to pass! Have you made any other changes in the BIOS to any other voltages? Are you running 125/125? I reeeeeally don't think you should need 1.4v for 125x37, even if it wasn't the best chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can figure this out! Are you sure you're BSOD'ing from vcore? Are you getting a 101?


It passed on Very High though.

And no, I only changed the RAM speed (1600 - 1666), vcore, BCLK and multi as far as I can remember.

As for the cause of the BSOD, I'm not sure, I don't know anything about diagnosing BSOD's.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I found P95 really doesn't do much for testing stability on this platform. I've tried a higher clock on this chip, and another 3820 as well, that both would run 12+ hours on P95 just fine, but then fail in the first 30 seconds of a Very High or Maximum IBT test. P95 has been getting worse and worse from a reliability standpoint over the past several years, we need to start moving off of it.


I had the same results. AIDA seems the way to go for SB-E


----------



## Sporadic E

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

This might help to see what BSOD you are getting.

Es


----------



## Rmerwede

So I have been hearing that raising the Bclk on systems can be damaging. I am currently running at 107X43 (4601Mhz). I have done this, because it allows me to be stable using an offset voltage which I cannot with a higher strap. This in turn allows me to take full advantage of speedstep (lower idle voltages). My rated FSB is ~3400Mhz. I have tried the 125 strap, but my FSB jumps to about ~5000Mhz. Would the later result not have a bigger impact on my system? Also, if the strap is just a ratio for CPU and RAM clocks, how come it causes such a jump in FSB speed?

Is there a way to ensure that I am not stressing any of the affected peripherals too much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mar2tii

I think you should use occt for about 6 hours. It is EXTREMELY good for locating errors.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> So I have been hearing that raising the Bclk on systems can be damaging. I am currently running at 107X43 (4601Mhz). I have done this, because it allows me to be stable using an offset voltage which I cannot with a higher strap. This in turn allows me to take full advantage of speedstep (lower idle voltages). My rated FSB is ~3400Mhz. I have tried the 125 strap, but my FSB jumps to about ~5000Mhz. Would the later result not have a bigger impact on my system? Also, if the strap is just a ratio for CPU and RAM clocks, how come it causes such a jump in FSB speed?
> Is there a way to ensure that I am not stressing any of the affected peripherals too much?
> Thanks in advance!


BCLK 107 definitely safe. It is not high enough to causing GPU or HDD corruption. The _"~3400Mhz"_ & _"125 strap ... ~5000Mhz"_ is actually QPI, not FSB. How high or low BCLK you can set, depend on the quality of the CPU. If too high or low, it can become unstable but no way it can damage any components.

When you set BCLK to 107 & CPU Strap to Auto, the internal auto-tune most likely give Strap 1.00:-
*107 / 1.00 = 107*, which means 107MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller as well as to CPU.

If you set CPU Strap to 125, it means Strap is 1.25:-
*125 / 1.25 = 100*, which means 100MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller, while 125MHz is given to CPU.

If you set CPU Strap to 125 & adjust the BCLK to 127, Strap still 1.25:-
*127 / 1.25 = 101.6*, which means 101.6MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller, while 125MHz is given to CPU.

Sorry, I can't answer the QPI question. I don't know how they calculate yet. I did noticed one thing. When DDR3 run at 1600MHz, QPI is 3200MHz & when DDR3 run at 1680MHz, QPI is 3360MHz (both with CPU Strap 100).


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> BCLK 107 definitely safe. It is not high enough to causing GPU or HDD corruption. The "~3400Mhz" & "125 strap ... ~5000Mhz" is actually QPI, not FSB. How high or low BCLK you can set, depend on the quality of the CPU. If too high or low, it can become unstable but no way it can damage any components.
> 
> When you set BCLK to 107 & CPU Strap to Auto, the internal auto-tune most likely give Strap 1.00:-
> 107 / 1.00 = 107, which means 107MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller as well as to CPU.
> 
> If you set CPU Strap to 125, it means Strap is 1.25:-
> 125 / 1.25 = 100, which means 100MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller, while 125MHz is given to CPU.
> 
> If you set CPU Strap to 125 & adjust the BCLK to 127, Strap still 1.25:-
> 127 / 1.25 = 101.6, which means 101.6MHz is given to PCIe/DMI controller, while 125MHz is given to CPU.
> 
> Sorry, I can't answer the QPI question. I don't know how they calculate yet. I did noticed one thing. When DDR3 run at 1600MHz, QPI is 3200MHz & when DDR3 run at 1680MHz, QPI is 3360MHz (both with CPU Strap 100).


Thanks Kizwan!

Yup, I forgot these platforms have the QPI like the X58, CPU-Z just calls it FSB. After all of my good fortune in stress testing and most of my games, I was surprised when I fired up Skyrim for the first time in a while, and kept locking up. I would get the "overclock failed" message upon hard reset, but I have gotten that message before for GPU issues. I have since changed to 125 x 38 @ 1.370, and I have had no issues. It may have been the 107 Blck causing it, or the offset voltage, but I can not tell for sure.

Edit: First 10K 3dMark11 Run with the new chip for shizz and giggles:


----------



## kizwan

For higher OC, like >4.5GHz better use Strap. I also think the lock up most likely BCLK is too high. The score look OK to me. I got 10.9K for physics @4.5GHz. I don't want to tell you the overall score because I only have ATI 5870. LOL


----------



## Concept

Yea, I've been running at 128 for my BCLK and everything has been just fine. I was hearing something about the Sandy Bridge-E having a different architecture that P95 doesn't fully utilize during stress tests. I still used P95 for 12hrs though and I haven't had any issues gaming thus far. I still think is safe to say it's a very good rule of thumb to check if you are stable.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

In my experience Linx, IBT, and AIDA all find issues with voltage much more quickly than prime will, but prime is the only way to go when you're looking for memory issues. Load up a custom test with 2/3 or more of your memory and let it run.


----------



## jaKalaKn

dude i want that Desktop wallpaper....lol

using a i7-3820 with a R4F ... would running 125x36 at 1.350V give me a good OC?

Thnaks
J


----------



## kizwan

If it stable, yes.


----------



## superericla

What's the highest voltage that you guys think is usable for 24/7 use on water cooling. Temps aren't an issue.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> What's the highest voltage that you guys think is usable for 24/7 use on water cooling. Temps aren't an issue.


How long do you want your cpu to last? I'd say 1.45v is the safest amount of voltage for the vcore 24/7 with adequate cooling. Just don't expect it to run for 10 years.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Hey guys,

I have been playing around with my new system to reach my 5 GHz goal. After much trial and error, I have settled for 4.8 GHz as you can see on the screen shot. I am in the process of testing for stability, but in the meantime I would like to know your opinions regarding my current overclock. Should I set the multiplier to 43, set the CPU strap to auto and manually adjust the BCLK until I reach the desired frequency or should the BCLK be fixed to a certain value and change the multiplier accordingly. In other words, should I go for higher BCLK and lower multiplier or the other way around? I am using an extreme load line calibration and manually set the voltage to 4.5, but that results in around 4.64 V when stressing the CPU to the max. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been playing around with my new system to reach my 5 GHz goal. After much trial and error, I have settled for 4.8 GHz as you can see on the screen shot. I am in the process of testing for stability, but in the meantime I would like to know your opinions regarding my current overclock. Should I set the multiplier to 43, set the CPU strap to auto and manually adjust the BCLK until I reach the desired frequency or should the BCLK be fixed to a certain value and change the multiplier accordingly. In other words, should I go for higher BCLK and lower multiplier or the other way around? I am using an extreme load line calibration and manually set the voltage to 4.5, but that results in around 4.64 V when stressing the CPU to the max. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd go down to a 4.5 - 4.6 and lower those voltages. Not saying it's bad, just don't like being that close to the max.







Nice OC btw. You won't see any difference between 4.5 and 4.8 other than during benchmarks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have been playing around with my new system to reach my 5 GHz goal. After much trial and error, I have settled for 4.8 GHz as you can see on the screen shot. I am in the process of testing for stability, but in the meantime I would like to know your opinions regarding my current overclock. Should I set the multiplier to 43, set the CPU strap to auto and manually adjust the BCLK until I reach the desired frequency or should the BCLK be fixed to a certain value and change the multiplier accordingly. In other words, should I go for higher BCLK and lower multiplier or the other way around? I am using an extreme load line calibration and manually set the voltage to 4.5, but that results in around 4.64 V when stressing the CPU to the max. Let me know what you guys think.
> Thanks!


I'd use CPU Strap 125 & play with multiplier to achieve 5GHz overclock. You can try CPU Strap 125 & multiplier to 40. If you can't boot with x40 multiplier, lower the multiplier & play with BCLK (e.g. 128 or 129).


----------



## Concept

Also try disabling hyper threading when going fo 5GHz.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Alright, so I took your advice and settled for a 4.625 GHz 24/7 overclock. However, I am still trying to figure out the best way to maintain stability under full load. As you all know, there is a voltage drop of around 0.01-0.02 under heavy load. I have two options now, set a high initial voltage so that i get around 1.392 V under full load or set a low voltage and have the load line calibration set to either high, very high or extreme. Either one will bump up the initial voltage under load. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Rmerwede

I would go with whatever gives you the lowest constant Vcore. So, low Vcore and as high as you need to go with llc to provide stability. Avoid excess voltage while idling. You will have to use trial and error to find the best combo. I actually keep mine at auto and it droops more when not needed, and less at high loads.


----------



## armartins

I have one and it handle Prime 95 load @5Ghz while reading 1.425v in CPUz (vdroop included) but that requires Extreme LLC in a RIVE and that makes the VRM blazing hot!


----------



## kizwan

I don't mind CPU running hot because I know their capability handling heat & know their limit but if VRM running hot, I'd lower my overclock until I can provide better cooling to them.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Alright, so I finally found a "moderate" 24/7 overclock that doesn't create too much heat or require excessive voltage. So my CPU voltage when idle is 1.360 V and jumps to around 1.384 V when under maximum load. My average core temp when running IBT is around 70 C, which is on the safe side according to what I've been reading lately. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Alright, so I finally found a "moderate" 24/7 overclock that doesn't create too much heat or require excessive voltage. So my CPU voltage when idle is 1.360 V and jumps to around 1.384 V when under maximum load. My average core temp when running IBT is around 70 C, which is on the safe side according to what I've been reading lately. What are your opinions on this?


Seems like a good OC to me. You could prolly get away with a 1.36v under full load and even lower voltage for idle. It'd be a trail and error kinda deal though. If temps are good and it's stable, I'd leave it as is.


----------



## pcfoo

Joined the club with my signature rig (still in pieces and/or mail)...
I will be happy with a 37-38x125 OC, but lets see.


----------



## Maximuscr31

It isn't hard to do.


----------



## darivo

with the new bios (2105) in rampage i get my 4.500mhz with 1.29v and i can go down with VCCsa and VTT (to 1.1v); PLL is at 1.6 too

my temps are better


----------



## bacchux79

well, i can finally report i'm happy at 125Mhz strap, 4.5Ghz over clock with 1.288v Vcore!! KINGSTON HYPER-X @ 1666mHz!!









temps are same as they were for 4.3Ghz... max Vcore ever reaches under full load is 52deg!! lol

ANTEC 920 Kuhler is doing just fine..!

i'm doing some music mixing on PRO TOOLS HD 10 and so far its been an absolute dream of a system!
I cant wait to work on the next set of mixes at this speed...

amazing to see these chips being pushed past the 5.0Ghz mark... rather encouraging... i doubt i'll ever need such speeds though..

will upgrade to Hex core at years end...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> well, i can finally report i'm happy at 125Mhz strap, 4.5Ghz over clock with 1.288v Vcore!! KINGSTON HYPER-X @ 1666mHz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are same as they were for 4.3Ghz... max Vcore ever reaches under full load is 52deg!! lol
> ANTEC 920 Kuhler is doing just fine..!
> i'm doing some music mixing on PRO TOOLS HD 10 and so far its been an absolute dream of a system!
> I cant wait to work on the next set of mixes at this speed...
> amazing to see these chips being pushed past the 5.0Ghz mark... rather encouraging... i doubt i'll ever need such speeds though..
> will upgrade to Hex core at years end...


using what motherboard? i'll be picking up a 3820 soon . . . can you recommend a decent motherboard but not overly expensive? $250 perhaps.

congrats, btw.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> well, i can finally report i'm happy at 125Mhz strap, 4.5Ghz over clock with 1.288v Vcore!! KINGSTON HYPER-X @ 1666mHz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are same as they were for 4.3Ghz... max Vcore ever reaches under full load is 52deg!! lol
> ANTEC 920 Kuhler is doing just fine..!
> i'm doing some music mixing on PRO TOOLS HD 10 and so far its been an absolute dream of a system!
> I cant wait to work on the next set of mixes at this speed...
> amazing to see these chips being pushed past the 5.0Ghz mark... rather encouraging... i doubt i'll ever need such speeds though..
> will upgrade to Hex core at years end...


Very nice, certainly beats my 4.6GHz @ 1.39 vcore


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> using what motherboard? i'll be picking up a 3820 soon . . . can you recommend a decent motherboard but not overly expensive? $250 perhaps.
> congrats, btw.


ASUS P9X79 iS right in your price range...

I went with SABERTOOTH X79, they are available at pretty good prices these days.. i bought mine back in March, roughly 3 bills i think.. its very much
worth it imho, 5 year warranty! thermal solution... perfect.!

kingston hyper-x genesis blues 16GB ram @ 1666Mhz,
SSD boot drive, CORSAIR 500R case, antec kuhler using COUGAR VORTEX pwms on PUSH / PULL
850PSU, evga 570HD 2.5GB ram
Quote:


> Very nice, certainly beats my 4.6GHz @ 1.39 vcore


actually... i couldnt resist, took it to 37x 125Mhz, 4.625Mhz @ 1.295 Vcore!! ... hehehe...

it was not without its trials though.. i couldnt get strap to work initially, best i could do before was 4.3GHz...
i went back to the drawing board and found this great guide!!

little changes here & there make all the difference.. though i think he mentioned Vcore of 1.44 or something.. i'll never push mine that hard... once i tweaked as per these suggestions i was able to keep
low voltages across the board... so far so good... i need low temps due to studio noise level requirements, therefore... low Volts are ideal...

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10512


----------



## Paradigm84

How stable is it at 4.6GHz though?


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How stable is it at 4.6GHz though?


i'm about to test it actually.. i'll let you know...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> i'm about to test it actually.. i'll let you know...


12+ hours of P95?


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 12+ hours of P95?


god noh, i never put it through that kind of torture... this is my STUDIO RIG, AVID HD/Native PRO TOOLS hd10!... i'll be putting it through 8 hours a day of constant use, very high quality 24bit 96Khz recordings, mixing in the box with high end plug ins... and HD vid. editing... at those load levels, that will be the real test..

intelburnTest is usually enough to show glitches.... and you're right... seems i need to tweak it abit...

4.625Ghz at 1.3Vcore in bios revealed some throttling at 100% loads.... not all the time but
yeah i saw some 4.525Ghz speeds twice

took it back down to 4.5Ghz, pretty damn solid at that...

confirmed... 4.5Ghz, solid at 1.295Vcore, 100Gflops intelburnTest..

i'm sure this will be plenty for my needs...


----------



## bacchux79

so you've got me thinking, and doing research.... not so much on wanting higher OC numbers as I really do put my rig through the test every day....
but!!

it looks like i may have have been a little conservative in my FAN speeds and it may {big maybe} be that i was overheating my VRM MOSFETS more than necessary... adjusted Q fan control on bios and now dropped another 3-5 deg. on Vcore, CPU, & VRM !!... no increase in pc noise really...

i think i need to get rid of my CORSAIR included front & bottom fans as they really are too loud after a full day of mixing audio....

will run as is for a week... get myself 3 more COUGAR VORTEX ORANGE fans and will report back...









i'm still very pleased with the results so far.!!! and its very encouraging to see this thread growing every week... specially since i was one of the 1st to post up succesful over-clocks.... not very tough on this board after all!!


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> well, i can finally report i'm happy at 125Mhz strap, 4.5Ghz over clock with 1.288v Vcore!! KINGSTON HYPER-X @ 1666mHz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps are same as they were for 4.3Ghz... max Vcore ever reaches under full load is 52deg!! lol
> ANTEC 920 Kuhler is doing just fine..!
> i'm doing some music mixing on PRO TOOLS HD 10 and so far its been an absolute dream of a system!
> I cant wait to work on the next set of mixes at this speed...
> amazing to see these chips being pushed past the 5.0Ghz mark... rather encouraging... i doubt i'll ever need such speeds though..
> will upgrade to Hex core at years end...


i'm on 4.500mhz too, but with 43 multi * 105 blck (with v core idling at 1.1 i think) on load 1.290v (1.288v to 1.296v)

Max temp in hottest days are about 70ºc (max core, CPU is about 10ºc lower), with air cooler noctuad14 (ambient about 30ºc)

my board is a rampage formula.

i see that you have a nice sabertooth.... looks like Asus is doing very solid boards on this platform


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> god noh, i never put it through that kind of torture... this is my STUDIO RIG, AVID HD/Native PRO TOOLS hd10!... i'll be putting it through 8 hours a day of constant use, very high quality 24bit 96Khz recordings, mixing in the box with high end plug ins... and HD vid. editing... at those load levels, that will be the real test..
> intelburnTest is usually enough to show glitches.... and you're right... seems i need to tweak it abit...
> 4.625Ghz at 1.3Vcore in bios revealed some throttling at 100% loads.... not all the time but
> yeah i saw some 4.525Ghz speeds twice
> took it back down to 4.5Ghz, pretty damn solid at that...
> confirmed... 4.5Ghz, solid at 1.295Vcore, 100Gflops intelburnTest..
> i'm sure this will be plenty for my needs...


Mixing audio isn't that intense on your PC. If you load up a tonne of VSTs across a bunch of channels it can get pretty demanding, but no where near the multi-threaded load prime would put on the machine. I'd hate to see your box crash while you're in the middle of recording a great take.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Mixing audio isn't that intense on your PC. If you load up a tonne of VSTs across a bunch of channels it can get pretty demanding, but no where near the multi-threaded load prime would put on the machine. I'd hate to see your box crash while you're in the middle of recording a great take.


^This.

Even if you're not going to be doing anything very demanding, you should still try P95 for several hours to see if it's stable enough for everyday use.


----------



## pcfoo

Tried to O/C yest, but the results are not that great...
I am at 38x125 alright, but unstable before 1.39V...








Temps hover around 78oC for the hottest core, 74oC for the cooler one, under SA SB-E - only run a couple of hours of prime.
Folding was 3 or so degrees less. Left it overnight and just found it doing great.

My 4x 30nm Samsung 4GB are still @ 2000MHz and relaxed timings / 2T till I figure out the CPU.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Mixing audio isn't that intense on your PC. If you load up a tonne of VSTs across a bunch of channels it can get pretty demanding, but no where near the multi-threaded load prime would put on the machine. I'd hate to see your box crash while you're in the middle of recording a great take.


yeah i'd say HD vid editing uses more cpu, but believe me.. high end audio mixing eats up your CPU like you would not believe... most engineers opt for a DSP oboard add on card to
handle the load of the plug-ins so they can keep latency low while tracking.... i'm often on the 50% cpu load levels while just mastering tracks with RTAS plug ins... once full mixing its a lot closer to 75%.. latency while tracking and the need to increase my buffer zones throws up flags all over the place if over-clocking is not stable...

im aware it is not obviously like the torture of a 'proper' 12 hour test... but overclocking over the years i've got all i need to know from intelBurntest... any other gremlins my software is sure
to pick up along the way as I mix.. if you know your way around PRO TOOLS its pretty easy to see when its not stable.... . which is why i'm sticking with 4.5Ghz.. i'm not about to push voltage levels up to 3.65V just to gain that little increase in horsepower... its not worth it..

at the end of the day this machine is absolutely solid... win 7 64bit and pro tools hd 10 are so perfectly set up together there is no such thing as a full on box crash while tracking... you start to see the track meters skip a beat much quicker than that... HD NATIVE is a PCIE 2.0 card that handles my ins and outs... it locks up my system to my converters/ tube pre-amps and outboard interfaces via word clock , i have yet to hear of anybody just LOOSING tracking ability in the middle of a take... things slow down a bit, going by the old days that is... and little glitches are very evident, allowing you to throttle back, if i'm seeing forced throttling just on intelBurnTest i'm pretty damn certain i would see gremlins in PTools,... dunno how high i'd have to go for the box to actually turn itself off as a defense mechanism... heck even FireFox starts complaining when you've got an unstable over-clock... hahahha...


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Tried to O/C yest, but the results are not that great...
> I am at 38x125 alright, but unstable before 1.39V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps hover around 78oC for the hottest core, 74oC for the cooler one, under SA SB-E - only run a couple of hours of prime.
> Folding was 3 or so degrees less. Left it overnight and just found it doing great.
> My 4x 30nm Samsung 4GB are still @ 2000MHz and relaxed timings / 2T till I figure out the CPU.


Left home with Prime95 x64 running @ 4,75ghz, only to return 10 hours later and find that my XFX Pro850 XXX gave in and blew...
I just hope that it did not take anything else with it...


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Left home with Prime95 x64 running @ 4,75ghz, only to return 10 hours later and find that my XFX Pro850 XXX gave in and blew...
> I just hope that it did not take anything else with it...


see why I dont like those insane Prime95 tests!??

sorry to hear...
and you've got a great PSU!! same one i've got!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> see why I dont like those insane Prime95 tests!??
> sorry to hear...
> and you've got a great PSU!! same one i've got!!!


Better to have a problem whilst testing with P95 than to have one in the middle of some video editing work or whatever.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Better to have a problem whilst testing with P95 than to have one in the middle of some video editing work or whatever.


This.
On paper this was the best quality PSU I could get for the price, and Prime95 or not it could not have been stressed pass 40% of its rated capacity.
Also my rig would not have been used just for casual gaming, will often stay @ 100% utilization - mainly multi-hour rendering sessions - you know, those that an 30% O/C would actually reduce by something much more meaningful than the few seconds here and few fps there. I cannot accept that @ 4.75GHz, even @ 1.4V I've introduced a "extreme scenario" for the PSU that forced its cap to blow.

It was just a part failure (bad QC somewhere down the supply line), but having a PC that was up for just 4 days fail like that (and no backup PSU to test if I've lost more than just the XFX) is surely not a happy feeling.

Shorting the green state cable will not fire up the PSU, so I have it packed and ready to be shipped back...probably for a refund, my feet are too cold to get the same one.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> This.
> On paper this was the best quality PSU I could get for the price, and Prime95 or not it could not have been stressed pass 40% of its rated capacity.
> Also my rig would not have been used just for casual gaming, will often stay @ 100% utilization - mainly multi-hour rendering sessions - you know, those that an 30% O/C would actually reduce by something much more meaningful than the few seconds here and few fps there. I cannot accept that @ 4.75GHz, even @ 1.4V I've introduced a "extreme scenario" for the PSU that forced its cap to blow.
> It was just a part failure (bad QC somewhere down the supply line), but having a PC that was up for just 4 days fail like that (and no backup PSU to test if I've lost more than just the XFX) is surely not a happy feeling.
> Shorting the green state cable will not fire up the PSU, so I have it packed and ready to be shipped back...probably for a refund, my feet are too cold to get the same one.


Get a Corsair AX850 if you want the same amount of power as your previous PSU. I've owned if for 2 months already and I haven't run into any problems with it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Get a Corsair AX850 if you want the same amount of power as your previous PSU. I've owned if for 2 months already and I haven't run into any problems with it. I highly recommend it.


I was trying to save some money - as the corsair/seasonic units were kinda overpriced. Also 80+ gold wasn't something i had to have, so a $120 unit being silver and also re-branded seasonic seamed a good deal. It is not like there are no random failures with any PSU brand - top of the line Corsair/Seasonic and Enermax included.

I am leaning towards a CM Silent Pro right now, as CM has rebate program that makes them more desirable. Trying to stay out of the Corsair/Seasonic trust if I can...saving some money while doing so.


----------



## Hukkel

I have been reading this thread for a bit. What is the speed a 3820 does most of the time? Not counting golden chips. I mean if I buy one and a decent mobo and I want to keep HT on. I am putting it under water btw. Will it clock higher than a 3770k or similar? Ivy seems to go to about 4.6.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I was trying to save some money - as the corsair/seasonic units were kinda overpriced. Also 80+ gold wasn't something i had to have, so a $120 unit being silver and also re-branded seasonic seamed a good deal. It is not like there are no random failures with any PSU brand - top of the line Corsair/Seasonic and Enermax included.
> I am leaning towards a CM Silent Pro right now, as CM has rebate program that makes them more desirable. Trying to stay out of the Corsair/Seasonic trust if I can...saving some money while doing so.


Just keep in mind that higher efficiency means that you will be able to save money on electricity bill and the initially high price will give you a reduced cost on the long run. Just something to think about when going for a quality PSU.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Better to have a problem whilst testing with P95 than to have one in the middle of some video editing work or whatever.


i think you're missing the point mate... you need to really know how to set up your own box before you start messing around with
the kind of software we're running... and believe me... we know its solid within 1 week of running the kind of mixes and or projects
we have going already...

i've done my research well ahead of time and have been down this hallway several times... *prime95 is an unrealistic torture chamber*..
and like you said... I will probably never reach those levels with my own software... so its a bit of a moot point to push it to those levels
now isnt it!??? considering i'm already running the top of the line, industry standard HD Audio Editing software...

i mean i see people running the damn thing for a week!! *** for!! and then they pull up their hardcore game with touches maybe 50% of
their machines capabilities on the weekend... i really cannot see what the point of killing your hardware is... these machines, while a great
deal, still are no chump change... i spend my money on great hardware, so it will last me 8 years +///...

at the end of the day... benchmark racing is for noobs... the pro's are out there working... on their more than capable machines...

i dont know many people in their right mind who would go out and purchase a brand new Corvette and just to make sure their fancy supercharger
works properly would take it out to Nurburgring for a week of 24/7 all out racing!!!

its extremely naieve to think you' will ever put it through that kind of
torture while driving to and from work... hell your gearbox will probably give out long before your engine ever actually sees that much use...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I was trying to save some money - as the corsair/seasonic units were kinda overpriced..


dont sell yourself short Dtolios... XFX is a high quality PSU manufacturer.. i did not even know they existed... only knew how much power i would need for my hardware/software needs... my local supplier is the one that pulled it off the shelf for me as I was picking up my new DAW rig, it has been absolutely solid for the past 5 months!! and believe me i've been putting it through the grind...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're missing the point mate... you need to really know how to set up your own box before you start messing around with
> the kind of software we're running... and believe me... we know its solid within 1 week of running the kind of mixes and or projects
> we have going already...
> i've done my research well ahead of time and have been down this hallway several times... *prime95 is an unrealistic torture chamber*..
> and like you said... I will probably never reach those levels with my own software... so its a bit of a moot point to push it to those levels
> now isnt it!??? considering i'm already running the top of the line, industry standard HD Audio Editing software...
> i mean i see people running the damn thing for a week!! *** for!! and then they pull up their hardcore game with touches maybe 50% of
> their machines capabilities on the weekend... i really cannot see what the point of killing your hardware is... these machines, while a great
> deal, still are no chump change... i spend my money on great hardware, so it will last me 8 years +///...
> at the end of the day... benchmark racing is for noobs... the pro's are out there working... on their more than capable machines...
> i dont know many people in their right mind who would go out and purchase a brand new Corvette and just to make sure their fancy supercharger
> works properly would take it out to Nurburgring for a week of 24/7 all out racing!!!
> its extremely naieve to think you' will ever put it through that kind of
> torture while driving to and from work... hell your gearbox will probably give out long before your engine ever actually sees that much use...
> dont sell yourself short Dtolios... XFX is a high quality PSU manufacturer.. i did not even know they existed... only knew how much power i would need for my hardware/software needs... my local supplier is the one that pulled it off the shelf for me as I was picking up my new DAW rig, it has been absolutely solid for the past 5 months!! and believe me i've been putting it through the grind...


I think you missed my point, mate.

Yes P95 is unrealistically strenuous on the computer, that's the point. If the computer can run stable under such massive stress, then it's a fair to assume it will have no problems in day to day work.

You put it under excessive stress so that you know a lesser task won't cause a problem.

Or to use your car analogy, if the car runs fine racing round the Nurburgring, then in all liklihood the morning commute or trip to the shops won't be an issue.

If you feel like P95 is excessive then don't use it, at least if you BSOD while running P95 then it doesn't matter. If you do choose to not use P95, then don't come complaining if you get a BSOD in the middle of a big edit.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think you missed my point, mate.
> Yes P95 is unrealistically strenuous on the computer, that's the point. If the computer can run stable under such massive stress, then it's a fair to assume it will have no problems in day to day work.
> You put it under excessive stress so that you know a lesser task won't cause a problem.
> Or to use your car analogy, if the car runs fine racing round the Nurburgring, then in all liklihood the morning commute or trip to the shops won't be an issue.
> If you feel like P95 is excessive then don't use it, at least if you BSOD while running P95 then it doesn't matter. If you do choose to not use P95, then don't come complaining if you get a BSOD in the middle of a big edit.


Amen to that!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri*
> 
> Just keep in mind that higher efficiency means that you will be able to save money on electricity bill and the initially high price will give you a reduced cost on the long run. Just something to think about when going for a quality PSU.


The conversation is getting derailed a bit, but we are talking differences that are ridiculous after one point: 80+ silver = 88% efficient, while 80+ Gold = 90% efficient under 50% load (which is the ballpark of what my system would draw under full load for both O/Ced CPU and a pretty beefy GPU like the one I had out of a 800-850W PSU - now that is an extreme scenario, and even folding that does utilize both CPU/GPU doesn't really stress the components as much as the actual stress tests).

Assuming a 400W wall load, you are wasting 8W more with the 80+ Silver, over using the 80+ Gold.
8W/h -> you need 5.2 days working the PC 24/7 to get 1KW/h difference, or 68 KW/h a year.

In SoCal where I live, 1KWh = $0.20 (or less) for residential use. That gives us an added expense of around $13.5/year, for a PC that runs 24/7.

The cheapest 80+ Gold 850W (if you get a smaller one, you will be getting more % load, and technically a 550-600W 80+ gold might end up having the same wall draw as a 850W 80+ silver) was around $50-60 more expensive than the XFX Pro850 XXX I got - That means that I will barely break even with electricity bills over the span of 5 years, given I run my PC 24/7 under full load. Should I run my PC 5 days a week or 8H a day, and the PSU will probably never make the extra money invested back. - That is for a SoCal user. It is different in Hawaii where electricity is 3+ times more expensive, and it is different in Europe where also energy is in general more expensive for the end-users, but again: we are talking 8W...that is less than what 2x silent 120mm fans use - and what a high performance 120/140 might be drawing alone...

Do not knit-pick on power consumption. Most of the times you lose the forest to find a tree.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think you missed my point, mate.
> Yes P95 is unrealistically strenuous on the computer, that's the point. If the computer can run stable under such massive stress, then it's a fair to assume it will have no problems in day to day work.
> You put it under excessive stress so that you know a lesser task won't cause a problem.
> Or to use your car analogy, if the car runs fine racing round the Nurburgring, then in all liklihood the morning commute or trip to the shops won't be an issue.
> If you feel like P95 is excessive then don't use it, at least if you BSOD while running P95 then it doesn't matter. If you do choose to not use P95, then don't come complaining if you get a BSOD in the middle of a big edit.


Leave him alone, he'll leave and go make his dubstep in PRO TOOLS HD rather than post. I've run pro tools plenty of times, I don't like how it relies on proprietary hardware interfaces personally. I know it barely taxes the machine. Keeping midi clocks in sync isn't that hard and is affected by different kinds of latency. Most of the audio overhead is handled by the ASIO driver and device.

I run Reaper, Reason, Ableton, Traktor, and 2 ASIO devices off a single i5 laptop with 8 gigs of ram (granted it all takes clock commands from my MC-808, but that's trivial) and it barely breaks a sweat. The only time I have any issues with performance is when I'm running a ridiculous amount of VSTs. I've seen plenty of studio PCs crash, and every single solitary time it was due to something funky we were doing with our ASIO configs.

The multi-threaded workload (pay attention to that term it will be on the test) from an audio production station is almost none. It has one maybe 2 threads putting sequential information into memory and accessing it rarely. A program like prime puts as much data in and out of memory as the amount of threads you selected can, and reads it back randomly. I only take the time to mention this because I don't want someone to come across your posts and think you have a ******* clue what you're talking about.

Sorry to rant, but I'm sick of seeing your posts bragging about how you know how to use ProTools, so you're an overclocking god.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Leave him alone, he'll leave and go make his dubstep in PRO TOOLS HD rather than post. I've run pro tools plenty of times, I don't like how it relies on proprietary hardware interfaces personally. I know it barely taxes the machine. Keeping midi clocks in sync isn't that hard and is affected by different kinds of latency. Most of the audio overhead is handled by the ASIO driver and device.
> I run Reaper, Reason, Ableton, Traktor, and 2 ASIO devices off a single i5 laptop with 8 gigs of ram (granted it all takes clock commands from my MC-808, but that's trivial) and it barely breaks a sweat. The only time I have any issues with performance is when I'm running a ridiculous amount of VSTs. I've seen plenty of studio PCs crash, and every single solitary time it was due to something funky we were doing with our ASIO configs.
> The multi-threaded workload (pay attention to that term it will be on the test) from an audio production station is almost none. It has one maybe 2 threads putting sequential information into memory and accessing it rarely. A program like prime puts as much data in and out of memory as the amount of threads you selected can, and reads it back randomly. I only take the time to mention this because I don't want someone to come across your posts and think you have a ******* clue what you're talking about.
> Sorry to rant, but I'm sick of seeing your posts bragging about how you know how to use ProTools, so you're an overclocking god.


I wasn't trying to belittle whatever program he uses, I'm not familiar with whatever he said.

I was just saying that there is a reason to use P95 and it's not utterly pointless.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wasn't trying to belittle whatever program he uses, I'm not familiar with whatever he said.
> I was just saying that there is a reason to use P95 and it's not utterly pointless.


I didn't mean to imply that you were.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Left home with Prime95 x64 running @ 4,75ghz, only to return 10 hours later and find that my XFX Pro850 XXX gave in and blew...
> I just hope that it did not take anything else with it...


Sorry to hear that happen to you. I hope it doesn't take out other hardware too. A good quality PSU will not give in & blow when running Prime95. It not supposed to. If it did blew, most likely it's manufacturing defect & merely coincidence. I'd definitely want to know whether my brand new PSU is faulty or not while it still have warranty. I don't want it happen when the warranty already expired.

To those who don't like Prime95, don't mock people who use it. If you don't like it, don't use it. No one forcing you to use it anyway.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that you were.


No problem.









Also from looking through I can't find anyone here with a worse 3820 than me.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry to hear that happen to you. I hope it doesn't take out other hardware too. A good quality PSU will not give in & blow when running Prime95. It not supposed to. If it did blew, most likely it's manufacturing defect & merely coincidence. I'd definitely want to know whether my brand new PSU is faulty or not while it still have warranty. I don't want it happen when the warranty already expired.
> To those who don't like Prime95, don't mock people who use it. If you don't like it, don't use it. No one forcing you to use it anyway.


It was a major mood breaker, as the PC was brand new, but on the other side of the same coin, I had no data to risk lose (last time I had a OCZ 650W Modstream die on me few years ago - just died, no Prime or anything involved - took an 1TB, 80% full drive with it, fortunately most of it backed up).

I do believe that things like that happen - I haven't heard of a single PSU manufacturer that is flawless (or laptop, or car, or camera etc)
Had inexpensive HEC units running for 10 years, and dearly expensive PSUs die in weeks.

Still no replacement, so no idea on collateral damage.
Back to my laptop for now - (my precious)


----------



## Maximuscr31

Good luck with the replacement. Hope you didn't lose anything. I ran prime95 on mine and it never has even caused my psu fan to kick on to high. It is quiet as a mouse.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've run pro tools plenty of times, I don't like how it relies on proprietary hardware interfaces personally.


okay... totally derailed but it may be usefull info to some...

since AVID took over digidesign, they have made several strides in this area... pro tools has been able to run on
non proprietary hardware for over 2 years.... of course as soon as 11HD goes full 64 bit compliant, legacy hardware
will not be supported... doesnt mean it wont work.. just means AVID will not waste resources to pass certification..
thankfully, really.. there really isnt much of a need... read below on AVID HD interfaces

i personally use it cause its clearly the best software for the task... they had a bit of a hiccup with the 192 line of converters but
the new AVID HD units are converters and pres that compete with much higher priced hardware.... the 2500 buck OMNI HD has the same
converters as the 5K analog AD/DA 24bity 192Khz converter AVID HD.. and it has been tested along side the big guns, over 10k price tags...
therefore... AVID has won us all back and then some.... all this has taken place in the last two years.. so if you're confortable with your DAW
then this information is new to most... as most have not seen pro tools since version 7.4 or even 6.7... things have changed dramatically

in a pro studio environment, AVID HD hardware matches perfectly with HD PRO TOOLS software... that has always been the point
of DAW software.... i've played around with all others, LOGIC is the only other i would use but logic has its own colour which is not
desirable in a recording environment... pro tools is transparent...

as far as prime95, its a silly argument that could go on for years... in fact it has... all i'm saying is... if you know your machine, you know
when its stable... we do push them to the limits and so far... x79, lga2011 packages have been proven to be THE most stable machines
for custom builds... i bought in knowing it would work as i know how to read specs and crosscheck info with AVID high end tech support...

i dont know even a handfull of PRO TOOLS users who sit there and run burn or stress tests... they become a moot point when you're running
a studio... we just dont have the time, nor we feel the need to waste resources just so you can brag about it on forums... or push our systems
to unrealistic limits just to see if something breaks... lol... thats all i was trying to say... we have other tools to do this.. just load up all 256 track voices in a new session and see how many reverb instances you can run... so far its something stupid like 550 instances... you can see why stress tests are a moot point.... you can mix till the cows come home and you will never reach prime95 levels... i mean... ever... so a week of running that tells me what exactly!?? i have 10 years give or take more of constant use!??? i'm pretty damn sure this machine will be demoted to high end sampler in about 4 years....









ohh, and dubstep is too boring for me... bring back the jungle!! drop the bass! my .02









noh i dont take any offense to the topic at hand, i just know what i need, and what i clearly do not... i'm actually a trained sound engineer,... im' mostly work with bands with multiple members and several instruments... tracking in studio... but i do dable in composition so you got me there...


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> as far as prime95, its a silly argument that could go on for years... in fact it has... all i'm saying is... if you know your machine, you know
> when its stable... we do push them to the limits and so far... x79, lga2011 packages have been proven to be THE most stable machines
> for custom builds...


I have no doubt that the X79/s2011 platform is stable.
I would never stress test a stock or very mildly overclocked CPU, but in my case I had a 31% OC with 40% over-voltage...that's way off the initial specs.
Prime95 is useful as it stresses the machine that little more than programs reporting 100% CPU utilization already, so problems come out pretty fast.

Yes, technically it is an S&M dance, forcing your PC to crash - then rinse and repeat - but everything is relative to the application: in my case, the machine would be working over-night rendering @ 100% of all threads - it is better to know early on - even better if it still summer-hot - that your machine can pull it off, as most of these renderings usually happen close to deadlines etc, and you cannot afford either an unstable overclock, nor sacrificing a potential 25-30% performance increase.

The sad part is not the S&M mentality, but that a high quality PSU working @ less than 50% load failed with less than 50hours total up-time.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I have no doubt that the X79/s2011 platform is stable.
> I would never stress test a stock or very mildly overclocked CPU, but in my case I had a 31% OC with 40% over-voltage...that's way off the initial specs.
> Prime95 is useful as it stresses the machine that little more than programs reporting 100% CPU utilization already, so problems come out pretty fast.
> Yes, technically it is an S&M dance, forcing your PC to crash - then rinse and repeat - but everything is relative to the application: in my case, the machine would be working over-night rendering @ 100% of all threads - it is better to know early on - even better if it still summer-hot - that your machine can pull it off, as most of these renderings usually happen close to deadlines etc, and you cannot afford either an unstable overclock, nor sacrificing a potential 25-30% performance increase.
> The sad part is not the S&M mentality, but that a high quality PSU working @ less than 50% load failed with less than 50hours total up-time.


yeah i'm a little confused as to why the PSU blew...
i think you know what im' trying to say... i pushed my system to 4.5Ghz at the highest Vcore voltage i am willing to run.. of course my limits are based on my need to limit pc noise and fans and such.... but here's the real point... if IntelBURNtest is causing throttling at 4.625Ghz with 1.295V or what ever it was... clearly PRIME95 will fail after a certain number of hours.. weather its 2 or 72 or 162 doesnt really matter to me... clearly the system is already unstable.... therefore... i needed more juice to the cpu... no biggie... bring it back a notch.... i already am running a system that is heads above what is technically 'needed' so stability is already proven!... im just choosing to use logic, above relying a program which will stress my system beyond what is needed.... i got better things to do with my time... thats all.. mainly... work!.. speaking of.. masters are waiting... cy'all..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Prime95 is useful as it stresses the machine that little more than programs reporting 100% CPU utilization already, so problems come out pretty fast.


Exactly my point. Good quality hardware, regardless it is cheap or expensive will not give in when running stress test program like Prime95. If there is something wrong with your hardware, you'll know it in just a couple of hours, probably at most in a day. If you do, you can get a refund or RMA immediately.

Also, you'll know whether your cooling system is efficient or enough for that overclock after running IBT or/and Prime95 for several minutes. That's what I do whenever I change my OC settings, running Prime95 or/and IBT for a couple of minutes to check max temps. If it's too hot, definitely I'll lower my OC a little bit. I'm not too concern with core temps because cooling is good enough to cool it down. My only concern if VRM overheating. If core temps still in reasonable range but CPU still throttling, definitely VRM is overheating. I'd reduced my OC right away until I can get better cooling for VRM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> The sad part is not the S&M mentality, but that a high quality PSU working @ less than 50% load failed with less than 50hours total up-time.


To me this clearly show manufacturing defect. In any batch, there's always a very small percentage failed to work as it should be. It just that you're unlucky to get one that defects. I've read good review on that PSU. They put battery of test when reviewing the PSU. It basically pass with flying colours.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Also, you'll know whether your cooling system is efficient or enough for that overclock after running IBT or/and Prime95 for several minutes. That's what I do whenever I change my OC settings, running Prime95 or/and IBT for a couple of minutes to check max temps. If it's too hot, definitely I'll lower my OC a little bit. I'm not too concern with core temps because cooling is good enough to cool it down. My only concern if VRM overheating. If core temps still in reasonable range but CPU still throttling, definitely VRM is overheating. I'd reduced my OC right away until I can get better cooling for VRM.
> .


yup.. thats how i've been using IBT as well.. def throws up the weak link quick... its actually why i love this board... i can quickly decipher where i'm
having cooling issues... and i can monitor what all my fans do to fix that...

i realized with this last o/c my assistant VRM cooling fan was not at its best setting... once on turbo it made a rather nice difference...
i may have been able to run at 4.625Ghz with just that little change but i'm more than happy working at 4.5Ghz...

you do have a fair point in regards to hardware though... if it breaks with prime95, gives you a chance for warranty replacement early on...


----------



## kizwan

I'm also running 4.5GHz 24/7. It does give significant boost to CPU processing power. It also doesn't produced too much heat either. I did try 4.625GHz with CPU strap at 125, it does run without throttling. Under load, it produced almost the same amount of heat judging by the core temps. Core temps when idles does increased 3 - 4 degrees because it's now idle at 1.5GHz (12 x 125). With 4.5GHz, mine idles at 1.26GHz. Idle temps not important but I like my computer to running cool when not working.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm also running 4.5GHz 24/7. It does give significant boost to CPU processing power. It also doesn't produced too much heat either. I did try 4.625GHz with CPU strap at 125, it does run without throttling. Under load, it produced almost the same amount of heat judging by the core temps. Core temps when idles does increased 3 - 4 degrees because it's now idle at 1.5GHz (12 x 125). With 4.5GHz, mine idles at 1.26GHz. Idle temps not important but I like my computer to running cool when not working.


i think you're right.. i noticed a nice performance jump at 4.5Ghz... not much to write home about at 6.25 beyond that... so yeah... more heat, more noise, similar performance... dont see the point..

i just pulled up an old mix... granted only 16bit, but yeh... everything loaded... tape emulators on every track.. mixing off RAM cache, 50+ plug ins... fack this thing just flies... i'm a happy man..

carry on ...


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm also running 4.5GHz 24/7. It does give significant boost to CPU processing power. It also doesn't produced too much heat either. I did try 4.625GHz with CPU strap at 125, it does run without throttling. Under load, it produced almost the same amount of heat judging by the core temps. Core temps when idles does increased 3 - 4 degrees because it's now idle at 1.5GHz (12 x 125). With 4.5GHz, mine idles at 1.26GHz. Idle temps not important but I like my computer to running cool when not working.


What temp does yours idle at? Mine idles between 28-31* at 4.75 (125x38) with 1,415 vcore


----------



## kizwan

Idles around high 30s Celsius @ ambient 31C - 32C. During daytime ambient can go up to 34C - 36C, idles will be lower 40s Celsius. If it raining all day, ambient can go down to 29C - 30C & idles will be between 33C - 37C. If A/C is on (ambient roughly 28C - 29C), idles will be around lower 30s Celsius. These are with 4.5GHz OC @ 1.36 VCORE. To be honest I only tried 1.32V VCORE, able to boot in windows, running prime95 for a couple of minutes but BSOD when running IBT (Very High). Beside 1.32V, I did not try lower than 1.36V (offset voltage 0.04).

OT: my Raystorm WC kit en-route. Should be arriving tomorrow or day after tomorrow.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Idles around high 30s Celsius @ ambient 31C - 32C. During daytime ambient can go up to 34C - 36C, idles will be lower 40s Celsius. If it raining all day, ambient can go down to 29C - 30C & idles will be between 33C - 37C. If A/C is on (ambient roughly 28C - 29C), idles will be around lower 30s Celsius. These are with 4.5GHz OC @ 1.36 VCORE. To be honest I only tried 1.32V VCORE, able to boot in windows, running prime95 for a couple of minutes but BSOD when running IBT (Very High). Beside 1.32V, I did not try lower than 1.36V (offset voltage 0.04).
> *OT: my Raystorm WC kit en-route. Should be arriving tomorrow or day after tomorrow.*


You will love it dude, for sure.

Hehe, speaking of cool 3820s, this made me lol hard.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/920_40#post_17994725


----------



## Forgiven12

I had problems with fitting a wlan-card into pci-e x1 slot unless I had the gpu on the top-most pci-e x16 slot. To do that, I had to reseat silver arrow sbe sideways so it now blows air out of the case through roof. Thermals suffered a little, about max 45c idle without speedstep or other energy-saving features

Case: corsair obsidian 550d.
Mobo: Asus ROG R4F

I don't plan on posting here often.


----------



## Robin198

Could someone explain to me why this CPU has a stock 1.250v while it works perfect with just 1.050v?? What's the point of the .2v?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin198*
> 
> Could someone explain to me why this CPU has a stock 1.250v while it works perfect with just 1.050v?? What's the point of the .2v?


Not all of the 3820s can run stock at 1.05v. Intel has the stock voltage higher to compensate for chips that can't reach that level of undervolting.


----------



## Robin198

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Not all of the 3820s can run stock at 1.05v. Intel has the stock voltage higher to compensate for chips that can't reach that level of undervolting.


Oh wow I didn't know there could be a difference in the same chips.


----------



## pcfoo

...and most likely a good under-volting chip, will be a good overclocker, as it would require less power for higher speeds.
Best in either efficiency or raw power...yam









Btw - got my PSU replaced, and now running happily 4.625 @ 1.385V (ok, not that happy for that, but it could be worse), with my Samsung 30nm ticking @ 2333MHz 11-11-11-32 1T & 1.5V.
Did not run Prime for more than a couple of hours, but it seems ok. Has been folding with CPU + GPU (1240-45 core, 3400 mem), and temps are below 70C for both.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin198*
> 
> Oh wow I didn't know there could be a difference in the same chips.


Yeah, some people call it the 'silicon lottery'.

Some chips can overclock to a given level with relatively low voltages, others (like mine) require substantially more voltage to reach the same overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> ...and most likely a good under-volting chip, will be a good overclocker, as it would require less power for higher speeds.
> Best in either efficiency or raw power...yam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw - got my PSU replaced, and now running happily 4.625 @ 1.385V (ok, not that happy for that, but it could be worse), with my Samsung 30nm ticking @ 2333MHz 11-11-11-32 1T & 1.5V.
> Did not run Prime for more than a couple of hours, but it seems ok. Has been folding with CPU + GPU (1240-45 core, 3400 mem), and temps are below 70C for bot
> 
> Mine needs 1.39 for 4.625.


----------



## Robin198

I'm new to overclocking.
If I run my 3820 at 4.3ghz, and try undervolting, it runs completely fine at -1.110v.
However, if I run prime95, one worker fails, core 2 loses the load to about 50%, and the other 3 cores work fine at 100%.
If I want to have all 4 cores run prime95 without failing, I have to tune it up all the way to -0.080v
Why does core 2 need 0.030v more?
What is the logic behind this?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin198*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking.
> If I run my 3820 at 4.3ghz, and try undervolting, it runs completely fine at -1.110v.
> However, if I run prime95, one worker fails, core 2 loses the load to about 50%, and the other 3 cores work fine at 100%.
> If I want to have all 4 cores run prime95 without failing, I have to tune it up all the way to -0.080v
> Why does core 2 need 0.030v more?
> What is the logic behind this?


Logic has nothing to do with it. If the silicon requires more voltage it requires more voltage.


----------



## Robin198

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Logic has nothing to do with it. If the silicon requires more voltage it requires more voltage.


I ALWAYS have to find logic behind things, I just have to







so sad there is none this time


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin198*
> 
> I ALWAYS have to find logic behind things, I just have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sad there is none this time


It is not irrational, there is just noone here that knows exactly how the chip is laid out.
Maybe there are slight imperfections in one core more than the others, or that core appears to be further down the power feed line, so it gets some additional micro-V-drop in comparison.
Some cores also run hotter (my hottest core is fluctuating 3-4oC from the coolest - according to RealTemp 3.7), so maybe your answer is in-between: your #2 core or w/e, receives the tiniest of less Voltage or the tiniest of more Voltage, heats up more and crashes 1st.


----------



## tsm106

Dude, 3-4c difference between cores is DAMN GOOD.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Dude, 3-4c difference between cores is DAMN GOOD.


That's why I chose not to boost Vcore more - I could go at least one multiplier up, but not with less than 1.42V -something, and then temp between cores would fluctuate A LOT.
Esp. under prime, where it would hit 85oC for the hottest core. I guess past the 1.4V the SA SB-E cannot keep up as good. Maybe the H100 can be slightly better - maybe not. I don't want to mess with TIM re-application (have to rip the mobo out to de-mount/mount the huge cooler), if it works as it is @ 4.5-4.625, I get my 1.2+ GHz OC and I am happy.

Now I fold @ 4.625 and it is pretty stable temp wise - highest is 69-70oC, and the lowest is usually 66oC. I preffer that clearly.
Also I dislike heavily AC spaces, so my house is rarely below 80oF (27oC). That's crazy "high" apparently for Californians.
Unfortunately my apt is west facing, upper story so I get my walls radiating too much for me to do with just natural ventilation.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin198*
> 
> Oh wow I didn't know there could be a difference in the same chips.


not an exact science...


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody on here want to really stress test their CPU and join the OCN [email protected] Team Competition. There is a referral contest that you possibly win Prizes if you join. I think one of the prizes is Cookies! Yes, that's right Cookies!


----------



## Tongan

COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Entropia

Hi Guys I'm trying to overclock my new 3820 and I can boot up well enough with vcore 1.35, BCLK 125Mhz and stepping 36 or 37 which give me an overclock of 4.5 or 4.625 repsectively.

However the moment I run a small FFT's stress test in prime 95 my system fails; either powering off or BSOD'ing. I've tried uping the vcore as high as 1.4v with the same result. I'm starting to wonder if its my power suppy. I've calculated the max total power draw (being very very generous) could only be as high as ~460W. Hovever my +3.3v and +5v rails have a max wattage of 140W (24amps each) and I'm wondering if this could be the issue. I found the below quote which was in a review regarding my mainboard which made me think this.

(Also not that temps are idling in 30's and not even getting to 60c before crashing so I don't think they are the issue).
Quote:


> Due to the logical high core count and hyper threading be aware that strong cooling is required for 4.5GHz + overclocking. For 4.8GHz and upwards you will need a solution that can dissipate in excess of 175watts (with 180 to 200 watts being realistic under synthetic stress tests).
> ....
> 
> Be advised that relative to these wattage levels draw on your PSU can be very high and a PSU with a minimum of a quality 25amp rail if not 30amp rail is strongly recommended.
> 
> From http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38


My PSU is a Corsair HX520 and all build details are in my sig build. Just wondering if anyone believes this would be the case as I really don't want to invest in a new PSU if I don't have to.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> That's why I chose not to boost Vcore more - I could go at least one multiplier up, but not with less than 1.42V -something, and then temp between cores would fluctuate A LOT.
> Esp. under prime, where it would hit 85oC for the hottest core. I guess past the 1.4V the SA SB-E cannot keep up as good. Maybe the H100 can be slightly better - maybe not. I don't want to mess with TIM re-application (have to rip the mobo out to de-mount/mount the huge cooler), if it works as it is @ 4.5-4.625, I get my 1.2+ GHz OC and I am happy.
> Now I fold @ 4.625 and it is pretty stable temp wise - highest is 69-70oC, and the lowest is usually 66oC. I preffer that clearly.
> Also I dislike heavily AC spaces, so my house is rarely below 80oF (27oC). That's crazy "high" apparently for Californians.
> Unfortunately my apt is west facing, upper story so I get my walls radiating too much for me to do with just natural ventilation.


My 3820 has a small differential of 4-6c iirc. I'm not using it atm, testing this freaking 3930k. This chip run low volts, but you can crank the volts up and when you do, it lets loose like a wild mustang. Core differentials can get as high as 15c+ lol. It's a strange chip, so for daily use volts are low since it only needs 1.336v for 4.8, it is tame.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entropia*
> 
> Hi Guys I'm trying to overclock my new 3820 and I can boot up well enough with vcore 1.35, BCLK 125Mhz and stepping 36 or 37 which give me an overclock of 4.5 or 4.625 repsectively.
> However the moment I run a small FFT's stress test in prime 95 my system fails; either powering off or BSOD'ing. I've tried uping the vcore as high as 1.4v with the same result. I'm starting to wonder if its my power suppy. I've calculated the max total power draw (being very very generous) could only be as high as ~460W. Hovever my +3.3v and +5v rails have a max wattage of 140W (24amps each) and I'm wondering if this could be the issue. I found the below quote which was in a review regarding my mainboard which made me think this.
> (Also not that temps are idling in 30's and not even getting to 60c before crashing so I don't think they are the issue).
> My PSU is a Corsair HX520 and all build details are in my sig build. Just wondering if anyone believes this would be the case as I really don't want to invest in a new PSU if I don't have to.


I believe your Vcore is too low for that kind of O/C.
You should go at least 1.38-1.385V, and work yourself down. That's what I did for 4.5GHz at least. I need almost 1.4 for 4.625 (that's what CPU-Z reports, I set it at 1.390 in the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My 3820 has a small differential of 4-6c iirc. I'm not using it atm, testing this freaking 3930k. This chip run low volts, but you can crank the volts up and when you do, it lets loose like a wild mustang. Core differentials can get as high as 15c+ lol. It's a strange chip, so for daily use volts are low since it only needs 1.336v for 4.8, it is tame.


Well, the 3930K is more-or-less 50% bigger, so the cores are spreaded in a much larger area.
I know I've got into the X79 loop wishing to upgrade to a 6-core at some point, but who knows - maybe a 8-10 core IB-E will be even better


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I believe your Vcore is too low for that kind of O/C.
> You should go at least 1.38-1.385V, and work yourself down. That's what I did for 4.5GHz at least. I need almost 1.4 for 4.625 (that's what CPU-Z reports, I set it at 1.390 in the BIOS.


He's set it to 1.4V with the same result.

What about the RAM? Have you set it to 1666?


----------



## Entropia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> He's set it to 1.4V with the same result.
> What about the RAM? Have you set it to 1666?


I'd tried 1.4 with 37 x 125 (4625) which didn't work. However i gave 1.41v a go at 4625Mhz and it ran Prime for about an hour before BSOD (best yet for me







). So now i'm trying 4500Mhz at 1.4 (which I hadn't tried yet because i didn't think it was needed... oops) and it's running alright so far, getting close to the hour mark now actually.

Hottest core has hit 68C at one point but hovering around 66 to 67 and lowest core hasn't gone past 58C yet. I'd be happy with those temps but how will running my comp at 1.4v for day to day usage degrade the CPU at all. I've heard mixed things about this which is why I didn't really want to breach the 1.4v barrier earlier.

EDIT: and yes RAM is at 1666 with 1.5v timings 9-9-9-24


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entropia*
> 
> I'd tried 1.4 with 37 x 125 (4625) which didn't work. However i gave 1.41v a go at 4625Mhz and it ran Prime for about an hour before BSOD (best yet for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So now i'm trying 4500Mhz at 1.4 (which I hadn't tried yet because i didn't think it was needed... oops) and it's running alright so far, getting close to the hour mark now actually.
> Hottest core has hit 68C at one point but hovering around 66 to 67 and lowest core hasn't gone past 58C yet. I'd be happy with those temps but how will running my comp at 1.4v for day to day usage degrade the CPU at all. I've heard mixed things about this which is why I didn't really want to breach the 1.4v barrier earlier.


Very strange, what about the RAM?

Also running at 1.4V every day won't make the chip fail in a matter of weeks, but the lifespan might be reduced to a few years AFAIK.


----------



## pcfoo

I would restrain from pushing the RAM before its clear that it is the CPU that causes BSOD, and not the integrated mem controller (ok that's the CPU again, but...) along with your ram timings / speed settings. Run the Ram stock, and when you are satisfied with the CPU, boost the mem.


----------



## Vonnis

I got my 3820, Sabertooth and Samsung RAM last week.








I decided not to push the chip too hard for now, so I went for easy mode and just raised the multi to 43x, and set RAM to 2133 at its default timings (11-11-11-28). LLC is on regular (I try to avoid using LLC when possible), and I'm using a 0.02 offset on Vcore and 0.1 offset on VCCSA. Most other values are either set to auto or their standard/lowest setting. I haven't done a long Prime run yet, though it passed 25 IBT runs on maximum with the highest core temp being 65C on core 0 so I have a good feeling about this. I'm saving the BCLK overclocking for when I get bored or need the extra speed.








I'll be doing more tweaking and stress testing tonight, to see if I can get away with a lower offset on VCCSA and perhaps tighter memory timings (or just higher memory clock). I'm loving this chip so far.


----------



## Zypho

Been playing around with my 3820 tonight to see how well it would overclock, as well see how good my h100 using stock fans would keep it cool. Here are my results from running Intel Burn Test


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypho*
> 
> Been playing around with my 3820 tonight to see how well it would overclock, as well see how good my h100 using stock fans would keep it cool. Here are my results from running Intel Burn Test


Wow, nice OC. I am hoping to pick one of these up this weekend, hopefully mine can do close to that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypho*
> 
> Been playing around with my 3820 tonight to see how well it would overclock, as well see how good my h100 using stock fans would keep it cool. Here are my results from running Intel Burn Test


How are your temps so cool on a H100?!









Mine are substantially higher even with the same cooler.


----------



## BloodQuest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How are your temps so cool on a H100?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are substantially higher even with the same cooler.


Try googling the weather in Nova Scotia...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodQuest*
> 
> Try googling the weather in Nova Scotia...


Exactly how warm do you think England is?









I didn't see he was there, that might have something to do with it.









Although assuming his computer is inside (a fair assumption) and not outside in the cold, his house can't be that much colder than mine to give such different temps.


----------



## kizwan

Probably because Zypho running IBT in "Standard" mode stress test?! The CPU unable to heat up fast enough.


----------



## Zypho

I will do some more playing tonight. My apartment is usually anywhere between 18-22 degrees, yes case is inside. Using a 800d and I should mention I have the h100 set on max fan speed. Ill take it off standard mode tonight and play around, though I have been playing games on it non stop and have had no issues.


----------



## kizwan

Your CPU/computer don't have issue at all. I found when running IBT with "Standard" mode (stress level), core temps are lower (approximately 5C) than IBT with "Very High" mode. So, your CPU core temps look OK to me in that ambient. When set "stress level" to Standard, the stress test run shorter hence the CPU run cooler. Also you're running your H100 at max speed which influence the result (core temps). If you're running IBT with "Very High" or Maximum, CPU core temps will slightly increase.


----------



## Zypho

Do you think I should try to push for a higher clock and see what I get? Or do you think I have reached max potential with current environment/hardare?


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, why not if you have good cooling system. Everything going to run hot, including VRMs when you push >4.8GHz OC. At least ambient is on your side. Worst case scenario, CPU frequency will throttle down if they run too hot. I don't think 4.8GHz is your CPU max potential though.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How are your temps so cool on a H100?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are substantially higher even with the same cooler.


Mine are lower than his with an H100 on medium and the cpu at 4.75 @1.41 with 2000mhz ram


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, why not if you have good cooling system. Everything going to run hot, including VRMs when you push >4.8GHz OC. At least ambient is on your side. Worst case scenario, CPU frequency will throttle down if they run too hot. I don't think 4.8GHz is your CPU max potential though.


ohh i agree... yeh with a proper cooling system, which the 100 corsair def. is you can push higher than 4.8Ghz

the only reason i dont push mine so far into o/c is due to noise considerations.... but these chips can def. handle it
specially if you have a good board... i'm only running a 920 Khuler and my core & cpu temps will never even
approach max temp...

only thing i would suggest Zypho, is get better fans for the h100, its the 1st thing i did with my 920Khuler... man
were those fans horrible.... noise and turbine like pitch to them even at moderate speeds... it really affects how hard your pump needs to work which obviously creates even more noise and its not necessary to push your system that way... I run COUGAR VORTEX on my khuler, and have seen an H100 with the same fans.. they absolutely rock!

here it is... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbH1mhZWRn8


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Mine are lower than his with an H100 on medium and the cpu at 4.75 @1.41 with 2000mhz ram


Maybe I should reapply my thermal paste.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> I run COUGAR VORTEX on my khuler, and have seen an H100 with the same fans.. they absolutely rock!
> 
> here it is... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbH1mhZWRn8


This is comparison between H100 stock fans vs. Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP:-


  *Corsair H100 stock fans*  vs.  *Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP*  *Fan speed:*  1300 - 2600 RPM  800-1500 RPM *Fan airflow:*  46 - 92 CFM  70.5 CFM *Fan dBA:*  22 - 39 dBA  17.9 dBA *Fan static pressure:*  1.6 - 7.7 mm/H20  2.2 mm/H20

The H100 stock fans already powerful enough (high static pressure & high air flow) but it have higher fan noise 39 dBA at max speed. To those who need a low noise environment (e.g. in studio), Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP fan is a great choice IMO because it have good air flow.


----------



## Zypho

Thanks for the fan recommendation, I think I will hold off for now on upgrading the fans on the H100 as I plan to do water cooling in the hear future. Mainly because the GPU gets to hot/loud on overclock.


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is comparison between H100 stock fans vs. Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP:-
> 
> *Corsair H100 stock fans*  vs.  *Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP*  *Fan speed:*  1300 - 2600 RPM  800-1500 RPM *Fan airflow:*  46 - 92 CFM  70.5 CFM *Fan dBA:*  22 - 39 dBA  17.9 dBA *Fan static pressure:*  1.6 - 7.7 mm/H20  2.2 mm/H20
> The H100 stock fans already powerful enough (high static pressure & high air flow) but it have higher fan noise 39 dBA at max speed. To those who need a low noise environment (e.g. in studio), Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP fan is a great choice IMO because it have good air flow.


yup... the stock fans are absurdly loud... vortex is whisper quiet... i can hear the pump more than the fans actually...

i'm gonna be switching out my 3 remaining case fans for cougars... cant wait...

there's plenty of sounds to completely tire me out during the day.. i dont need turbines going nutts in my pc case!... lol


----------



## vistaboy

vistaboy has an i7-3820 but mine is of an hp vintage.I have had no luck with the intel xtu. Any advice for my problem?


----------



## BloodQuest

Just found an awesome tool for overclocking - it's Excel!

Tried graphing my temps and voltages for various overclocks and have used that info to gradually home in on more-or-less linear graphs over a couple of late nights!

If anyone is interested, here are the results I'm getting:



Obviously the lines were a lot more jagged to begin with!

"Avg. Core Temp. is actually the average of all four cores under stress, while "Max." is the hottest core.

I've been using offset voltage for most of my tests.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodQuest*
> 
> Just found an awesome tool for overclocking - it's Excel!
> Tried graphing my temps and voltages for various overclocks and have used that info to gradually home in on more-or-less linear graphs over a couple of late nights!
> If anyone is interested, here are the results I'm getting:
> 
> Obviously the lines were a lot more jagged to begin with!
> "Avg. Core Temp. is actually the average of all four cores under stress, while "Max." is the hottest core.
> I've been using offset voltage for most of my tests.


Interesting, I didn't expect the voltage line to be so linear. +rep (and it was the first one.







)


----------



## BloodQuest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Interesting, I didn't expect the voltage line to be so linear. +rep (and it was the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you!

I wonder, though, if it wasn't almost a self-fulfilling phrophesy - when i found values that went above the trend line, I found myself working harder to find a working solution that brought it into line.

Does seem like it starts to go north at 4.8GHz though, and I'm wary of going much over 1.4V

I did have one scary moment - made a mistake on a decimal point in my offset and rebooted to buzzing and a CPU overvoltage warning - it was over 1.6V - I nearly wet myself!

Hit that BIOS reset button faster than you could imagine!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodQuest*
> 
> Thank you!
> I wonder, though, if it wasn't almost a self-fulfilling phrophesy - when i found values that went above the trend line, I found myself working harder to find a working solution that brought it into line.
> Does seem like it starts to go north at 4.8GHz though, and I'm wary of going much over 1.4V
> I did have one scary moment - made a mistake on a decimal point in my offset and rebooted to buzzing and a CPU overvoltage warning - it was over 1.6V - I nearly wet myself!
> Hit that BIOS reset button faster than you could imagine!


I would have thought it would just automatically shut down at so much voltage.









In situations like that I usually have my finger ready on the PSU power switch just in case.


----------



## BloodQuest

After a few more tests I managed to get to 4.8GHz with under 1.4V - using an offset of +.385, but also had to change LLC to high.

It did also bring temps down pretty much in line with the graph's trend line. Actually shows 1.376V under load, and 1.384V idle, so I'm happy.

I'm running BIOS 1404 and have been hearing that at least some people have seen improvements with the newer BIOSes - 2105?

Any of this thread's veterans have any views on this (I learned a lot from you guys)?

I have no great desire to push beyond my current speed, so maybe I should just leave it alone?


----------



## bacchux79

thanks for the post.. i didnt even know there was a new bios... hahah...

guess i'll have to look into it.. i just hope nothing breaks because of it...


----------



## Derpinheimer

Pretty big noob here, so any help would be nice. Using a P9X79 Pro with 4x4GB of 1600mhz memory @ 9-9-9-24-2t/1.5v

4.625 was super easy, vcore to 1.315 and LLC to high [1.332 under load]. The typical 37x125mhz.
126w power consumption. Forgot the temps >.>

However, going any further is quite difficult.

4.75 is taking a vcore of 1.400 with LLC to Medium [1.400 under load + idle]. 38x125.
131-132w power consumption, 78c max [Avg max 73c]

Any higher is so far intangible with vcore and minor vccsa/vtt changes.

So my question(s) are:

Is spread spectrum control something I should be turning on or off? Currently it is OFF.

Are vcc/vtt/pll adjustments something that will help?

Should I attempt any bclk adjustments or is that a nono?

Thank you

Edit: Updating the motherboard bios allowed me to drop the voltage to 1.376. Anyone know how on Earth that makes sense?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm getting the feeling that I have done something seriously wrong with my overclock, could 1.4vcore for 4.625GHz really be right? I know there is variance between different chips but the difference between my overclock and others is more than I would expect.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> So my question(s) are:
> Is spread spectrum control something I should be turning on or off? Currently it is OFF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> anything that sounds like spread rectum should be disabled .. just saying


^This


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that I have done something seriously wrong with my overclock, could 1.4vcore for 4.625GHz really be right? I know there is variance between different chips but the difference between my overclock and others is more than I would expect.


Relax amigo. Not all chips are created equal. My 3820 is a booger to get to anything over 4.6 without pushing the voltage over 1.4 as well. It is what it is, that is a 1GHz OC afterall. Make peace with it.

Look at these BIOS settings and see if they help you any. It is for a 3930k but 3820s use the same settings.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/1190#post_17351751 post #1200

Es


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Relax amigo. Not all chips are created equal. My 3820 is a booger to get to anything over 4.6 without pushing the voltage over 1.4 as well. It is what it is, that is a 1GHz OC afterall. Make peace with it.
> Look at these BIOS settings and see if they help you any. It is for a 3930k but 3820s use the same settings.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/1190#post_17351751 post #1200
> 
> Es


Yeah I knew that chips can vary, but I wasn't sure whether mine was within the normal range of variance, or whether I had gotten something intrinsically wrong with the overclock as this will be my first time trying.

Cheers for the help and link, +rep.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that I have done something seriously wrong with my overclock, could 1.4vcore for 4.625GHz really be right? I know there is variance between different chips but the difference between my overclock and others is more than I would expect.


Mine needs 1.4V (1.395 BIOS, 1.40x reported by CPU-Z) for that speed too. You are not lucky, but not unlucky either. If you can hold your temps down that is...mine folds happily @ 70oC stable on air, so I don't complain


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Mine needs 1.4V (1.395 BIOS, 1.40x reported by CPU-Z) for that speed too. You are not lucky, but not unlucky either. If you can hold your temps down that is...mine folds happily @ 70oC stable on air, so I don't complain


Mine is folding at around the same butI think my vcore in the BIOS is actually 1.39 not 1.4.

I hope when I get a 3930K it's a golden chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

i GOT THIS LAST NITE 6HRS P95 STABLE ON WATER MORE TWEEKS TO COME I REKON


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> i GOT THIS LAST NITE 6HRS P95 STABLE ON WATER MORE TWEEKS TO COME I REKON


Solid. I've tried pumping it a bit more, but under my SA SB-E, the CPU starts building up heat pretty fast once i feed it with more than 1.4V. I cannot do even 4.75 stable with my part without breaking 83 or more Cs.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> i GOT THIS LAST NITE 6HRS P95 STABLE ON WATER MORE TWEEKS TO COME I REKON


Cool, so the bclk CAN be adjusted?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sounds about right for these buggars this malay chips controller is really good were the costa rica chip will o/c less on much less volts


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

sure can! 130x38 @ 2040 ram 1.435v bios every chip acts differently remember that:thumb:


----------



## BloodQuest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Cool, so the bclk CAN be adjusted?


Yes, but needs to stay within 5% or so of strap.

One of the RIVE standard BIOS settings is 100 strap, 106 BCLK and 44 multi, if I recall correctly.

My 4.8 is 125 strap, 130 BCLK, 37 multi.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Cool, so the bclk CAN be adjusted?


Yes, you can. How much you can adjusted depend on the quality of the CPU. Worst case scenario, if the clock is too high & the CPU unable to maintain it, your computer will crashed/BSOD. Most CPUs only can handle 5% to 10% range of adjustment. AFAIK, CPU has 4 straps, 100, 125, 167, 250 (ratio 1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively). E.g. when you set BCLK to 127 & CPU strap to 125:-

CPU Strap 125 ==> 1.25
BCLK / Strap = 127 / 1.25 = 101.6
which means 127MHz is given to CPU & 101.6MHz to PCIe/SATA/DMI controller.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Interesting. My CPU[/mobo?] didnt seem to care how I reached clocks. By that I mean, 37x130, or 39x125.

However I find that either way, without crazy voltage, my CPU is not linpack stable in any of my settings. Doesnt really matter, does it? As long as its stable in normal use, the lower voltages/temps are better for the CPU than being 100% stable, right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521349]







[/url] A storm rolled thru my way this arvo so i decided to have a crack at the 5ghz mark cooler ambient temps u see i finally friggin did it i! linpack stable 1hr testing and now into 2nd hour P95 so far so good! this i7 3820 is a beauty! got it going sat arvo with a asus r4f m/b min temp 36c max temp 83c more tweeks to come for sure


----------



## Zypho

Been messing some more around the 5ghz mark. Here is my results after an intel burn test


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I realy dig those numbers, respect. makes me feel like a suicide run on my rig!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This is the result of my efforts







........ .........







...benchies and screens to come wish me luck!


----------



## strap624

How does the 3820 stack up against the 1155 i7's?


----------



## Concept

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> How does the 3820 stack up against the 1155 i7's?


I assume these 3rd gen i7s overclock a bit higher with more ease. Not so sure about all the technicalities though.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> How does the 3820 stack up against the 1155 i7's?


Clock for clock is about the same as a 2600K/2700K, but does not go above 4.625-4.75 GHz as easily on air or cheap closed loop WC, as it has a partially locked multiplier (43x).
You overclock with block/strap + Multiplier with the SB-Es, so you do 125MHz x 37~38 multi - this is the cookie way for the most of us.
The only advantage is that it has more cache, that is already good enough in SB/IB LGA 1155s, so it takes the lead here and there.

The Ivy (3rd gen 1155s) are generally faster clock for clock, but it lacks expand-ability (if you want to go more than 4 cores, more than 32GB of RAM and tri-quad SLI/CX) and future-proofing - IB-E will still be s 2011 with the socket and current mobos still supported well into 2013-early 2014 with new CPUs. LGA 1155 is phased out with the next gen of intel i5/i7s being LGA 1150.

For general computing and gaming, the 3820 has no real advantage over the 2600K/3770K.
It just buys you the option for a 6-8 core upgrade in the future. It is also cheaper to buy (comes with no HS tho), so if you catch a deal from Microcenter or the likes (used to come with $50 savings if you would bundle it with a X79 mobo from them, as I did), you actually pay pretty close to what you would pay for a LGA 1155 i7 + a decent Z77 mobo.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Clock for clock is about the same as a 2600K/2700K, but does not go above 4.625-4.75 GHz as easily on air or cheap closed loop WC, as it has a partially locked multiplier (43x).
> You overclock with block/strap + Multiplier with the SB-Es, so you do 125MHz x 37~38 multi - this is the cookie way for the most of us.
> The only advantage is that it has more cache, that is already good enough in SB/IB LGA 1155s, so it takes the lead here and there.
> The Ivy (3rd gen 1155s) are generally faster clock for clock, but it lacks expand-ability (if you want to go more than 4 cores, more than 32GB of RAM and tri-quad SLI/CX) and future-proofing - IB-E will still be s 2011 with the socket and current mobos still supported well into 2013-early 2014 with new CPUs. LGA 1155 is phased out with the next gen of intel i5/i7s being LGA 1150.
> For general computing and gaming, the 3820 has no real advantage over the 2600K/3770K.
> It just buys you the option for a 6-8 core upgrade in the future. It is also cheaper to buy (comes with no HS tho), so if you catch a deal from Microcenter or the likes (used to come with $50 savings if you would bundle it with a X79 mobo from them, as I did), you actually pay pretty close to what you would pay for a LGA 1155 i7 + a decent Z77 mobo.


i got 5.2 on air stable and almost 5.4 with some cores disabled


----------



## Zypho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Clock for clock is about the same as a 2600K/2700K, but does not go above 4.625-4.75 GHz as easily on air or cheap closed loop WC


Running at 5 GHz stable on a h100 closed loop setup, pictures of temps/cpu-z posted up above....


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i got 5.2 on air stable and almost 5.4 with some cores disabled


What settings/voltages did you use for the 5.2GHz? I have a difficult time keeping that stable under water cooling with reasonable voltages.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> What settings/voltages did you use for the 5.2GHz? I have a difficult time keeping that stable under water cooling with reasonable voltages.


1.57v hottest core was 84c


----------



## superericla

Ouch, definitely not good for 24/7 use. Mine runs 5.1 at 1.5v 24/7, but temps never pass 70°.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypho*
> 
> Running at 5 GHz stable on a h100 closed loop setup, pictures of temps/cpu-z posted up above....


Well, I know that it is doable - just not by any chip and not @ as comfortable temps as the unlocked 1155 Chips (ofc this chip is rated @ 50% more power draw to begin with), thus I've wrote "as easily"
My chip+mobo will not go close to that @ 1.45V, so I opted to stick @ 1.4V and less @ 24/7 and call it a day under my SA SB-E. Some are luckier than that, some are bolder, and many know how to do it better than me (or just have more patience and time to spend), so they get better results. For sure O/C with the SB-E @ 5 its not as cookie cutting easy as with 2600K (and even then 5GHz are not always attainable stably).


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypho*
> 
> Running at 5 GHz stable on a h100 closed loop setup, pictures of temps/cpu-z posted up above....


excellent work... how's that h100 treating yah...? how loud are the oem fans?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Ouch, definitely not good for 24/7 use. Mine runs 5.1 at 1.5v 24/7, but temps never pass 70°.


i never tried tweaking the voltage and its only a £200 chip at them volt it will last a few years and im using air cooling for 84c D-14


----------



## Zypho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacchux79*
> 
> excellent work... how's that h100 treating yah...? how loud are the oem fans?


The H100 works awesome, OEM fans are loud as heck. Upgraded to 4 Cougar fans for push/pull method


----------



## bacchux79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypho*
> 
> The H100 works awesome, OEM fans are loud as heck. Upgraded to 4 Cougar fans for push/pull method


yeah thats what i figured.. good man... i'm happy with my Cougars, 6 months later...
gonna get three more for various parts of my pc Case...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys did a few suicide runs a couple of hours ago................in xtreme cooling territory Way beyond my cooling set up. I saw the cpu volts touch 1.7v!







.M/B settings are on xtreme everything and no meltdowns yet . 2hrs before bsod. But i got ahour of bf3 in.........


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys did a few suicide runs a couple of hours ago................in xtreme cooling territory Way beyond my cooling set up. I saw the cpu volts touch 1.7v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .M/B settings are on xtreme everything and no meltdowns yet . 2hrs before bsod. But i got ahour of bf3 in.........


i can do 5.3ghz on 1.58v on air did you really need that much volts?


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys did a few suicide runs a couple of hours ago................in xtreme cooling territory Way beyond my cooling set up. I saw the cpu volts touch 1.7v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .M/B settings are on xtreme everything and no meltdowns yet . 2hrs before bsod. But i got ahour of bf3 in.........


Interesting that you decided to kill your CPU. Let's hope you succeed!

Disclaimer: If your intention is not to actually kill it, disregard the above.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I had to find out my rigs limits , but no those volts r a bit to high that is fer sure!


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I had to find out my rigs limits , but no those volts r a bit to high that is fer sure!


Ever heard the phrase: "Curiousity killed the cat"?







But nah, I get your curiousity.

I'm struggling to get stable at 130 x 37 :/ Max temps of 78 avg, usually around 70 when folding, but it's getting a LOT of juice. More than I was initially comfortable with, but I guess I've made peace with my CPU not living forever









Been pondering if I should see if I could get it stable below 1.5V vcore at 130 x 38, but meh, not sure.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> Ever heard the phrase: "Curiousity killed the cat"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nah, I get your curiousity.
> I'm struggling to get stable at 130 x 37 :/ Max temps of 78 avg, usually around 70 when folding, but it's getting a LOT of juice. More than I was initially comfortable with, but I guess I've made peace with my CPU not living forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been pondering if I should see if I could get it stable below 1.5V vcore at 130 x 38, but meh, not sure.


...Yes i know that saying well ! I got spare 3820s ones a ES and the other is a Costa rica just in case . Anyways my chip wants more juice so 1.6v is the limit so i had another go....







.......try 1.45v vcore and llc on ultra or extreme works 4 me:thumb:


----------



## evilnumber18

I have my vcore at 1.37 in the bios but when i run prime it drops down to 1.34-1.35 why is that?


----------



## kizwan

That is called Vdroop. It's a built in feature by Intel which is to make sure the voltage doesn't go beyond what you set in BIOS. There is always an overshoot when there is a voltage change & this feature prevent this from happening. Depend on the quality of the hardware, Vdroop can cause instability when overclocking. Otherwise it's a good feature. If your computer still running stable or not crash, you don't have to worry about it. If it cause instability, increase CPU Load Line Calibration to medium or high. Exceeding high is not recommended unless you have very good cooling system.


----------



## evilnumber18

thanks and my cpu is clocked at 4.8 but my volts are at 1.472 under load and that is where it is stable. do you guys know if that is to high of a voltage for a 24/7 setup and how do i put up a screen shot so you guys can see what im looking at.
P.S my temps under load at that voltage is 66-67 and idel at about 26-30


----------



## Clos

Well, I finally got some time to overclock my 3820. If everything goes well, I'll pass a 24hr Prime 95 session at 4.56ghz. Midnight CST is my deadline. I'll post up with screen shots soon as it passess. I apprecaite all the good info and Reads/Writeups! one this passes. I'll probably see if i can lower the Vcore down. Right now it's on Auto except 1 setting because of XMP. Wish me Luck!


----------



## Clos

Well, I'm a little late, gave the rig a 1 hour cool down session for idle temps etc. I don't think it's too bad for a first time. I'm sure there are capable inprovements. Rig is In Sig. Anyone know if the SB/SB-E Club still active? would like to be added to the chart most def.

24 Hours Prime95. 1 Hour Idling. H100 was set to "Normal"
1.25 Strap, BClk Down clocked to 120.00 to get Mem to 1600Even, Bumped Memory to 1.575V for giggles, Rest Shows On CPU-Z Etc.


P.S. for some reason, after cooldown, i rebooted comp to save profiles, started windows, and went to shut it down, hung up a bit, then when i turned pc back on, it POST said OC Failed!







Went in, double checked everything, everything was fine. reloaded the profile for the hell of it. rebooted. works perfect again. fluke? or i guess there's a tweak i still need? figured 24 hours was enough... oh well. I'll start gaming and see what she does.


----------



## evilnumber18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Well, I'm a little late, gave the rig a 1 hour cool down session for idle temps etc. I don't think it's too bad for a first time. I'm sure there are capable inprovements. Rig is In Sig. Anyone know if the SB/SB-E Club still active? would like to be added to the chart most def.
> 24 Hours Prime95. 1 Hour Idling. H100 was set to "Normal"
> 1.25 Strap, BClk Down clocked to 120.00 to get Mem to 1600Even, Bumped Memory to 1.575V for giggles, Rest Shows On CPU-Z Etc.
> 
> P.S. for some reason, after cooldown, i rebooted comp to save profiles, started windows, and went to shut it down, hung up a bit, then when i turned pc back on, it POST said OC Failed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in, double checked everything, everything was fine. reloaded the profile for the hell of it. rebooted. works perfect again. fluke? or i guess there's a tweak i still need? figured 24 hours was enough... oh well. I'll start gaming and see what she does.


how do you have your volts so low at 4.56 im at 4.8 and my volts have to be at 1.48 to be stable?


----------



## Clos

Well, you are 300 mhz higher than i am. What was your voltage at 4.5 ghz?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my best one everGeeze this 3820 loves to fry:devil: On custom water


----------



## superericla

Ouch. Is that for 5.35 GHz stable?







I can get 5.3 stable with much lower voltage than 1.688v.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Ouch. Is that for 5.35 GHz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 5.3 stable with much lower voltage than 1.688v.


Of cause not dude that why its called a suicide run , and a mans gotta know what his rigs limitgations are plus ive spent enough time tweeking this thing! And anyways im happy with 5Ghz stable 24/7


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sorry about my spelling !


----------



## SimpleTech

Here is my result at 4.5GHz using my Gigabyte UD7.



Been trying for 4.625GHz and I've been noticing it requires a bit more voltage than I was expecting, ~1.368v.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Tested i7 3820 temps at 5000 just over an hour. Ambient 21C.

5000Mhz Temp..jpg 636k .jpg file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my 5Ghz 24/7 o/c prime 95 12hrs stable . Mine needs more vcore + LLC on Ultra to be stable:doh:  Ambient temp 26c


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my 5Ghz 24/7 o/c prime 95 12hrs stable . Mine needs more vcore + LLC on Ultra to be stable:doh:  Ambient temp 26c


I think around 1.5 Vcore at 5000 is accepted as normal for i7 3820 from what I have seen so far. Your temps seem very good for that voltage though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I think around 1.5 Vcore at 5000 is accepted as normal for i7 3820 from what I have seen so far. Your temps seem very good for that voltage though.


Thanks mate! Thats with sidestep and power saving options on as well,this 3820 is a malay. Compared to the costa rica (i cant get linpack or p95 stable @ 5Ghz @ 1.5v core +) is a goldie i rekon


----------



## bacccloak

I seem to have a problem with hitting 5gHz, even with core voltage at 1.52V. Currently using Asrock Extreme9 as my mobo. I have been able to get 4.6gHz at 1.33V but no matter how much I try I just can't seem to get it stable when I increase the frequency. Is there anything I have left out?

Enabling and disabling EIST and the C states do not seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> I seem to have a problem with hitting 5gHz, even with core voltage at 1.52V. Currently using Asrock Extreme9 as my mobo. I have been able to get 4.6gHz at 1.33V but no matter how much I try I just can't seem to get it stable when I increase the frequency. Is there anything I have left out?
> Enabling and disabling EIST and the C states do not seem to make much of a difference.


Does Windows start to load and then fail or does it just get stuck at "Starting Windows" stage?


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Does Windows start to load and then fail or does it just get stuck at "Starting Windows" stage?


It would either fail to load or get stuck at "Starting Windows". Any idea why?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> It would either fail to load or get stuck at "Starting Windows". Any idea why?


Try, disabling all C states under CPU configuration under Advanced option (if you are using preset bios values one of them might be set to auto). Also, increase PLL 1 step (again possibly it is at 1.811, take it to 1.868) and keep memory speed at auto. if that fails try 1333 first and then 1600. Also keep LLC at 1.
Btw; what BCLK and Multi are you using for 5Ghz?


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Try, disabling all C states under CPU configuration under Advanced option (if you are using preset bios values one of them might be set to auto). Also, increase PLL 1 step (again possibly it is at 1.811, take it to 1.868) and keep memory speed at auto. if that fails try 1333 first and then 1600. Also keep LLC at 1.
> Btw; what BCLK and Multi are you using for 5Ghz?


Disabled but will not work. Even with increasing the PLL. I am running it at 40X125. Unsure why but as soon as I hit 4.75GHz with 38X125 the screen will be stuck with a flashing underscore and that is with core voltage at 1.39V


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Disabled but will not work. Even with increasing the PLL. I am running it at 40X125. Unsure why but as soon as I hit 4.75GHz with 38X125 the screen will be stuck with a flashing underscore.


How many memory sticks are you using and which ones? Also is it CostaRica or Malay chip?


----------



## bacccloak

I am using three sticks of Corsair Vengeance because one of them was DOA. Would that make a difference? Running them at stock speeds at 1600 with timings untouched.

My 3820 is made in Malaysia.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> I am using three sticks of Corsair Vengeance because one of them was DOA. Would that make a difference? Running them at stock speeds at 1600 with timings untouched.
> My 3820 is made in Malaysia.


Ok, take one of the sticks out. That could be causing an issue. Leave 2 and try


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Ok, take one of the sticks out. That could be causing an issue. Leave 2 and try


Didn't make a difference. Might be a bad chip.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Didn't make a difference. Might be a bad chip.


I don't know. If windows is starting to load then maybe it needs a bit more Vcore....


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I don't know. If windows is starting to load then maybe it needs a bit more Vcore....


Guess this guy just refuses to go above 4.6GHz. Not too bad considering I can get it running stable at 1.32V. Maybe I should just be content with that.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Guess this guy just refuses to go above 4.6GHz. Not too bad considering I can get it running stable at 1.32V. Maybe I should just be content with that.


Yea it is actually a nice low voltage for 4.6


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Guess this guy just refuses to go above 4.6GHz. Not too bad considering I can get it running stable at 1.32V. Maybe I should just be content with that.


what about trying 4.8ghz 1.42v


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> what about trying 4.8ghz 1.42v


Negative. To even get to the Starting Windows screen I need to have core voltage at 1.48V. Figured it is not really worth the effort to get it to run at that speed and at 4.6GHz I can get to keep my power saving features on.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Negative. To even get to the Starting Windows screen I need to have core voltage at 1.48V. Figured it is not really worth the effort to get it to run at that speed and at 4.6GHz I can get to keep my power saving features on.


One more thing just came to my mind. Are you cooling VRMs?


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> One more thing just came to my mind. Are you cooling VRMs?


I only have the heatsink that came with the extreme9. I assumed that I would not need to have additional cooling. WIll it be a problem?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> I only have the heatsink that came with the extreme9. I assumed that I would not need to have additional cooling. WIll it be a problem?


No, it shouldnt be but for high overclocks it could be helpful to keep them cool. Just place a fan for a try and see, maybe if they are kept cooler it might let you break that barrier. Just a thought..


----------



## bacccloak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> No, it shouldnt be but for high overclocks it could be helpful to keep them cool. Just place a fan for a try and see, maybe if they are kept cooler it might let you break that barrier. Just a thought..


Thanks a lot. I have my CPU water cooled in a custom loop and I have a very decent amount of movement of air in my case. I hope I do not have to add another fan to solve the OC issue.

I have been so disappointed with the 3820 because of how difficult it has been for me to get a better clock speed than 4.6GHz when I am running a custom loop.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> How many memory sticks are you using and which ones? Also is it CostaRica or Malay chip?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> I am using three sticks of Corsair Vengeance because one of them was DOA. Would that make a difference? Running them at stock speeds at 1600 with timings untouched.
> My 3820 is made in Malaysia.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I have my CPU water cooled in a custom loop and I have a very decent amount of movement of air in my case. I hope I do not have to add another fan to solve the OC issue.
> I have been so disappointed with the 3820 because of how difficult it has been for me to get a better clock speed than 4.6GHz when I am running a custom loop.


Bummer about your malay chip mate . My malay has v strong controller but the costa rica i have will boot and run @5ghz but not stable but @ 4.6ghz it will run linpack on high forever . It is what it is


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate! Thats with sidestep and power saving options on as well,this 3820 is a malay. Compared to the costa rica (i cant get linpack or p95 stable @ 5Ghz @ 1.5v core +) is a goldie i rekon


I managed to get mine stable with a bit less voltage








Btw, how many 3820s u got mate?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I managed to get mine stable with a bit less voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how many 3820s u got mate?


Gidday old mate , Ive got the two i mentioned and a engineer sample . Theres a photo of the es in my rigs description and here are the batch nos : Malay L202B741 , Costa Rica 3201B321 both are C2 revisions the malay is the one im using now and the es i havent tested it out as of yet............I could lower my volts too but i like to give em as much juice as required!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday old mate , Ive got the two i mentioned and a engineer sample . Theres a photo of the es in my rigs description and here are the batch nos : Malay L202B741 , Costa Rica 3201B321 both are C2 revisions the malay is the one im using now and the es i havent tested it out as of yet............I could lower my volts too but i like to give em as much juice as required!


LoL 3 chips..thats crazy..how did you get that ES one? and are they supposed to be better than retail ones?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> LoL 3 chips..thats crazy..how did you get that ES one? and are they supposed to be better than retail ones?


I swapped it for a AMD FX 6100 good deal i rekon , if it is dead old mate will fix me up with something out of his Tech Cave! And u ask if es is better than retail? Can i get more than 5350mhz than the retail one i all ready got ? Probably not. Ill have to test that theory out soon......


----------



## Mr Camil

Thinking about picking one of these up and 32gb of that Samsung low profile ram to play around with. What motherboard would you recommend for the best overclock?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Thinking about picking one of these up and 32gb of that Samsung low profile ram to play around with. What motherboard would you recommend for the best overclock?


I'm partial to ASRock boards. High quality, reasonably priced and good looks. Extreme6/GB or Extreme9


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I'm partial to ASRock boards. High quality, reasonably priced and good looks. Extreme6/GB or Extreme9


The 3 options I was looking at so far was the Extreme6, ASUS P9X79 PRO, and ASUS Sabertooth X79 (mainly for the warranty). Should they all give about the same overclock performance on the cpu? I read a review from toms hardware that compared I think around 6 different x79 boards and they said the ASUS P9X79 Pro overclocked the memory best. but the extreme6 they got a better cpu clock but not by much. Just looking for peoples input before I make a purchase


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> The 3 options I was looking at so far was the Extreme6, ASUS P9X79 PRO, and ASUS Sabertooth X79 (mainly for the warranty). Should they all give about the same overclock performance on the cpu? I read a review from toms hardware that compared I think around 6 different x79 boards and they said the ASUS P9X79 Pro overclocked the memory best. but the extreme6 they got a better cpu clock. Just looking for peoples input before I make a purchase


I remember that review. Memory speed after 1600 isn't even worth the extra coin. I always evaluate boards on what is best for my wallet and overall performance. I don't OC heavily, but enough to make a noticeable difference in performance. In this case, paired with an i7 3820, if it can run 32GB of ram @ 1866+ and cpu around 4.4 - 4.5 GHz stable, then it gets the job done. I'm sure that all of those boards do that fairly easy, so it comes down to features and looks. The ASRock Extreme6 has enough of everything to provide a positive experience.


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I remember that review. Memory speed after 1600 isn't even worth the extra coin. I always evaluate boards on what is best for my wallet and overall performance. I don't OC heavily, but enough to make a noticeable difference in performance. In this case, paired with an i7 3820, if it can run 32GB of ram @ 1866+ and cpu around 4.4 - 4.5 GHz stable, then it gets the job done. I'm sure that all of those boards do that fairly easy, so it comes down to features and looks. The ASRock Extreme6 has enough of everything to provide a positive experience.


Thanks for the reply.

On the review it shows the extreme6 only getting 1333 with eight modules. Just want to make sure as I want to use 8 slots with at least a speed of 1600.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x79-ud3-p9x79-pro-dx79si-benchmark,3111-23.html Chart is on the bottom of page.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> On the review it shows the extreme6 only getting 1333 with eight modules. Just want to make sure as I want to use 8 slots with at least a speed of 1600.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x79-ud3-p9x79-pro-dx79si-benchmark,3111-23.html Chart is on the bottom of page.


I have the Extreme6/gb with 32gb slots filled @ ddr3 2133.


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I have the Extreme6/gb with 32gb slots filled @ ddr3 2133.


Awesome what I needed to know


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Awesome what I needed to know


You can also check these videos;
Extreme9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik6YBHgzPIk
Extreme4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=madECljxAvI&feature=relmfu


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bacccloak*
> 
> I seem to have a problem with hitting 5gHz, even with core voltage at 1.52V. Currently using Asrock Extreme9 as my mobo. I have been able to get 4.6gHz at 1.33V but no matter how much I try I just can't seem to get it stable when I increase the frequency. Is there anything I have left out?
> Enabling and disabling EIST and the C states do not seem to make much of a difference.


Have you tried disabling the hyperthreading?


----------



## Mr Camil

Well I just picked up the last one of these off FrozenCPU. Koolance Sabertooth x79 waterblock Guess I'm going with a Sabertooth board


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my "low current " 5011mhz p95 full load 1 hour in.....


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my "low current " 5011mhz p95 full load 1 hour in.....


Very nice. What kind of cooling you running?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Very nice. What kind of cooling you running?


My setup is in my sig photos as well........it bsod , starting again......1.47vcore + its likes very niiice


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My setup is in my sig photos as well........it bsod , starting again......1.47vcore + its likes very niiice


Nice rig you got there







Let us know how it goes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Nice rig you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


I dropped down to 1.43vcore thats why it bsod should of left it alone !

I put it back to my "HIGH CURRENT" settings


Anyways im done benching this week..till i get my new 240 rad , 1/2 barbs , pump res , ect , ect


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Anyways im done benching this week..till i get my new 240 rad , 1/2 barbs , pump res , ect , ect


That should be fun. Make sure to post pics


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> That should be fun. Make sure to post pics


Well i just couldnt help myself.....















































Best yet.....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well i just couldnt help myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best yet.....

















Awesome


----------



## kamikaze_

I got a problem overclocking my i7 3820 anywhere past 4.3GHz. the multiplier set for 46 (4.6GHz), 1.35 V core and vdroop disabled. I tried looking everywhere for what could be the hold back of the processor being stuck at 4.3Ghz and not running the clock speed that I am setting it to.







Believe me, I'm not new to overclocking or new to overclocking high end boards and processors (i7 980x 4.5GHz stable for a year on rampage iii extreme). I just want to see if anyone here had this kind of problem when overclocking this CPU or if anyone is using X79 classified with the i7 3820.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I got a problem overclocking my i7 3820 anywhere past 4.3GHz. the multiplier set for 46 (4.6GHz), 1.35 V core and vdroop disabled. I tried looking everywhere for what could be the hold back of the processor being stuck at 4.3Ghz and not running the clock speed that I am setting it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm not new to overclocking or new to overclocking high end boards and processors (i7 980x 4.5GHz stable for a year on rampage iii extreme). I just want to see if anyone here had this kind of problem when overclocking this CPU or if anyone is using X79 classified with the i7 3820.


You need to use the 125 strap to get higher than 4.3GHz. Or up the BCLK a couple notches over 100. 43x multi is all the 3820 has, as it's a partially locked chip.


----------



## kamikaze_

I've been up all night messing with this board. When I put the BCLK at 1.25 it just gives me all sorts of problems to even get that working when I lower down the cpu multiplier below 40. 1.00 105mhz blck, 45 multiplier, 1.350 V core, resulting 4.505GHz was my only success getting pass the 4.3Ghz lock.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I've been up all night messing with this board. When I put the BCLK at 1.25 it just gives me all sorts of problems to even get that working when I lower down the cpu multiplier below 40. 1.00 105mhz blck, 45 multiplier, 1.350 V core, resulting 4.505GHz was my only success getting pass the 4.3Ghz lock.


1.25 cpu strap
38 ratio
knock your ram speed back down to the same or under what its rated
1.4v on vcore
if you have load line calibration set to high/on if not stick the vcore on 1.42v and see if it boots if so work on lowering the vcore after or leave it.


----------



## trancet

Wonder if these temps are normal (mainly the difference between 1/4 compared to 2/3)

132x38 @ 1.5v
LLC set to high on my R4E
XSPC Raystorm

Core/Temp (*C)
0 82
1 73
2 73
3 82

Thats under load, is it normaly to have a 9*C temp difference between cores?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trancet*
> 
> Wonder if these temps are normal (mainly the difference between 1/4 compared to 2/3)
> 
> 132x38 @ 1.5v
> LLC set to high on my R4E
> XSPC Raystorm
> 
> Core/Temp (*C)
> 0 82
> 1 73
> 2 73
> 3 82
> 
> Thats under load, is it normaly to have a 9*C temp difference between cores?


Temp looks about right and the core temp gap is typical. You can try re-mounting to improve it but there's a chance that just the way Intel's soldering job went and you can't change the core temp gap.


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Temp looks about right and the core temp gap is typical. You can try re-mounting to improve it but there's a chance that just the way Intel's soldering job went and you can't change the core temp gap.


Entirely off-topic, but if your 3820 rig is your sons, he's one lucky kid - that's a badass setup









Also, trancet, I usually don't see a difference of more than 6-7 degrees between core #0 and #1 (hottest and coolest), but then, I'm not at 5GHz, so I'd think your numbers are looking pretty solid


----------



## trancet

Most excellent to hear then!

It is just a quick and dirty overclock, I'm hoping i can drop the volts down a bit, but its been so rock solid, i may not even try. Thinking maybe 1.48v may still hold it steady, or maybe go lower with a higher LLC. Dunno, like i said, quick 5 minutes messin with settings, and 20 minutes with some IBT.

Also, forgot to add to that, its an ES chip, bought it release day.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive got one as well havent used it yet.....

Ive been assured that its not as good as the retail malay that im running now , so im interested on your adventures with that one!


----------



## kamikaze_

or http://i.imgur.com/XTeG7.jpg for full size


----------



## Ensamada

well it only took me several months to finally overclock it! still working on lowering the voltage, but can't seem to figure out why my voltage doesn't drop at idle, instead it drops under load.


----------



## kizwan

Are you setting manual voltage? If yes voltage will not lower when idle. Anyway, I found out when using STRAP & even with offset voltage, the VCORE doesn't lower much when idle. I believe this is to be expected because idle speed is no longer 1200MHz (100 x 12) but higher (e.g. CPU STRAP 125 = 125 x 12 = 1500MHz).

This is my 4.625GHz OC: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713

The VCORE drop under load is because a safety feature built in the CPU by Intel which is called Vdroop. It's normal. If it causing instability, you will need to set CPU Load Line Calibration higher.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> That should be fun. Make sure to post pics


So i rebuilt my loop Alphacool nexXxus 240 rad (270 long just fits but i had to put the 660ti in the 2nd 16x slot ) ek 1/2 in compression fittings 6 in total replaced the 1/2 in barbs on the 760i with the forementioned fittings . Make sure you use thread tape on the fittings as the thread is nowhere as long as the thermaltake barbs it will leak if u dont







Hose to suit , fans are Ultima fans 1900rpm x 4 ....... indigo xtreme.....









Still more to be done had to improvise (pegs to get rid of the slight kink







) camera shows how dusty my case is!









Here are my bench results............





















...and some P95..





I rekon a good 5-10 degrees temp difference.....much cooler i rekon


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Are you setting manual voltage? If yes voltage will not lower when idle. Anyway, I found out when using STRAP & even with offset voltage, the VCORE doesn't lower much when idle. I believe this is to be expected because idle speed is no longer 1200MHz (100 x 12) but higher (e.g. CPU STRAP 125 = 125 x 12 = 1500MHz).
> This is my 4.625GHz OC: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713
> The VCORE drop under load is because a safety feature built in the CPU by Intel which is called Vdroop. It's normal. If it causing instability, you will need to set CPU Load Line Calibration higher.


I'm using offset and strap, but i'll try the settings in the link you provided. thanks for the help! definitely sending some +rep your way!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Cracked the 5.4Ghz barrier oh yeah





















In the danger zone volt wise pushing my luck..


----------



## tsm106

There's not going to be anything left of that chip at the rate you're volting at. lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There's not going to be anything left of that chip at the rate you're volting at. lol.


Dont worry ive got spares! this ones def LN2 worthy , as long as it pulls 5Ghz stable its all good but you are correct , 1.7v starts to kill SB-E chips not recomended i think this one is a freak


----------



## Rbby258

it wont let me set above 1.58v on R4X


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> it wont let me set above 1.58v on R4X


Thats strange you would think the rf4 would do that not a r4e......


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thats strange you would think the rf4 would do that not a r4e......


its says some error which i cant remember as it was around 6 months ago


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> its says some error which i cant remember as it was around 6 months ago


Perfectly normal. To bypass it you had to set the vcore monitoring as "ignore".


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thats what i like about OCn someone aliways knows a hell of a lot more than i do , which isnt that difficult


----------



## Yukss

hi guys, mine is at 4.3ghz 1.25v , load temps 43c on water, vdroop disable, i have a evga x79 ftw, it has a lot of powers aving features, i only disable C1E, what others should i disable to avoid problem with a further oc, i would like to get 4.5ghz

in the blck setting i have (straps rigth??)1.0x, 1.25x, 1.5x, 2x (i am at work now cannot remember more) i will post some bios screen later when i get home.


----------



## SimpleTech

If you want to get higher than 4.3GHz, you have to use the straps.

Use the 1.25x strap, change the CPU multiplier to 36. That will give you 4.5GHz.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> If you want to get higher than 4.3GHz, you have to use the straps.
> Use the 1.25x strap, change the CPU multiplier to 36. That will give you 4.5GHz.


ill try that, ty


----------



## Yukss

5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> If you want to get higher than 4.3GHz, you have to use the straps.
> Use the 1.25x strap, change the CPU multiplier to 36. That will give you 4.5GHz.


What voltages besides the vcore i have to change?

My rams speed are 1600mhz, 1.5v

I manage to boot and pass standar 10 passes of ibt with these settings

125x38: 4,75ghz
1.35v
All others voltages default
I manually set the ram at 1333 but with strap at 125mh i get 1666 mhz.. Should i raise the ram voltafe a bit?


----------



## Yukss

current oc, what about it ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

5016mhz P95 stable 12hrs 1.440 vcore def improvement temp wise compared to my first P95 run at this clock speed 4 weeks ago....




dropped vcore bigtime temps below 80c stoked...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cracked the 5.4Ghz barrier oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the danger zone volt wise pushing my luck..


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

1 Hour Prime95 @ 5125Mhz.....Ambient 20~21C

5125Mhz Temp.jpg 643k .jpg file


I could possibly reduce Vcore down to 1.475...will test that later


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 1 Hour Prime95 @ 5125Mhz.....Ambient 20~21C
> 
> 5125Mhz Temp.jpg 643k .jpg file
> 
> I could possibly reduce Vcore down to 1.475...will test that later


cool.. killer oc

What voltages besides the vcore i have to change?

My rams speed are 1600mhz, 1.5v

I manage to boot and pass standar 10 passes of ibt with these settings

125x38: 4,75ghz
1.35v
All others voltages default
I manually set the ram at 1333 but with strap at 125mh i get 1666 mhz.. Should i raise the ram voltafe a bit?

current oc, what about it ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 1 Hour Prime95 @ 5125Mhz.....Ambient 20~21C
> 
> 5125Mhz Temp.jpg 643k .jpg file
> 
> I could possibly reduce Vcore down to 1.475...will test that later
> 
> 
> 
> cool.. killer oc
> 
> What voltages besides the vcore i have to change?
> 
> My rams speed are 1600mhz, 1.5v
> 
> I manage to boot and pass standar 10 passes of ibt with these settings
> 
> 125x38: 4,75ghz
> 1.35v
> All others voltages default
> I manually set the ram at 1333 but with strap at 125mh i get 1666 mhz.. Should i raise the ram voltafe a bit?
> 
> current oc, what about it ?
Click to expand...

Thanks








I am not familiar with EVGA X79 bios but in my case, i havent touched any settings of ram (yet) they are all auto. and running at 1600. I dont think you need to raise ram volts.
4750 at 1.36V is very nice and clean and temps looking good. What clock r u aiming at?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with EVGA X79 bios but in my case, i havent touched any settings of ram (yet) they are all auto. and running at 1600. I dont think you need to raise ram volts.
> 4750 at 1.36V is very nice and clean and temps looking good. What clock r u aiming at?


My rams are now runing at 1666mhz. Defaults timings. I seted them at 1.6v making the oc stable. I will try lowering a bit to see what happend and at this point im happy with the oc. No need to push it further


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well i love to push it ....

i cant help myself....best yet


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> current oc, what about it ?


That is good OC, 4.7GHz @ 1.364V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 1 Hour Prime95 @ 5125Mhz.....Ambient 20~21C
> 
> 
> 
> I could possibly reduce Vcore down to 1.475...will test that later


That max temp (74C) is what I get when running BOINC @32~34C ambient (4.5GHz OC). LOL. I can't afford running AC 24/7.

(P/S: Re-attaching the attachment as image to help people who don't like to download attachment. LOL)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> My rams are now runing at 1666mhz. Defaults timings. I seted them at 1.6v making the oc stable. I will try lowering a bit to see what happend and at this point im happy with the oc. No need to push it further


Can you run RAM @1666MHz with 1.5V?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Thanks for reattaching the attachment as image







...
Actually I dont like that 8~9C difference between cores but no matter how many times I reseated the block and used all different paste application techniques, it is always the same. It is kinda annoying but learned to live with it (sort of)....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well i love to push it ....
> 
> i cant help myself....best yet :wheee
> 
> I'm saying nothing ...just this


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is good OC, 4.7GHz @ 1.364V.
> That max temp (74C) is what I get when running BOINC @32~34C ambient (4.5GHz OC). LOL. I can't afford running AC 24/7.
> (P/S: Re-attaching the attachment as image to help people who don't like to download attachment. LOL)
> Can you run RAM @1666MHz with 1.5V?


Not stable at 1.5v


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is good OC, 4.7GHz @ 1.364V.
> That max temp (74C) is what I get when running BOINC @32~34C ambient (4.5GHz OC). LOL. I can't afford running AC 24/7.
> (P/S: Re-attaching the attachment as image to help people who don't like to download attachment. LOL)
> Can you run RAM @1666MHz with 1.5V?
> 
> 
> 
> Not stable at 1.5v
Click to expand...

Whats the main problem with your oc?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Whats the main problem with your oc?


No problems yet.. I just wanted to know what other volts ibhave to change.. But how do i do to lower the qpi? Current qpi is 5000.. Is that good?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Whats the main problem with your oc?
> 
> 
> 
> No problems yet.. I just wanted to know what other volts ibhave to change.. But how do i do to lower the qpi? Current qpi is 5000.. Is that good?
Click to expand...

5000 is normal. because your BCLK is 125 (I think). so if you reduce bclk, qpi should drop....


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 5000 is normal. because your BCLK is 125 (I think). so if you reduce bclk, qpi should drop....


Now i see it.. Thx


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050







; Ambient 23C.
Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.


omg mate thats a pretty nice oc with such "low" voltage.. can you give your bios layout pls, so i can try it out, my cpu and motheboard are on water..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.


Old mates got skills that is fer sure.......







those temps are very


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg mate thats a pretty nice oc with such "low" voltage.. can you give your bios layout pls, so i can try it out, my cpu and motheboard are on water..
Click to expand...

Cheers mate









I will write as much as i can remember, later I will go in bios and write them all down. But these should all be correct









Multi: 41
BCLK: 125
Ram :1600 (but cpuz shows1730~1750)
Ram timings: Auto ( XMP Profile)
Ram Volt: 1.605
Vcore: 1.410
PLL: 1.868
Other Volts: Auto
All C States: Disabled
C1E : Auto
CPU Thermal Throttling: Disabled
Intel Speed Step: Disabled
LLC: 1 (This is the highest for Asrock Boards, dunno how it works for your board)
Well, pretty much thats it but i will check again..


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old mates got skills that is fer sure.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those temps are very
Click to expand...









Cheers me old mate "HOMECINEMA-PC = i7 3820 OverClock King"


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will write as much as i can remember, later I will go in bios and write them all down. But these should all be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi: 41
> BCLK: 125
> Ram :1600 (but cpuz shows1730~1750)
> Ram timings: Auto ( XMP Profile)
> Ram Volt: 1.605
> Vcore: 1.410
> PLL: 1.868
> Other Volts: Auto
> All C States: Disabled
> C1E : Auto
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Disabled
> Intel Speed Step: Disabled
> LLC: 1 (This is the highest for Asrock Boards, dunno how it works for your board)
> Well, pretty much thats it but i will check again..


as soon as i get home i will try this out..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers me old mate "HOMECINEMA-PC = i7 3820 OverClock King"


Im actually the 3rd highest in sb-e overclock and leaderboard in 3820 when its gets updated ( i hope ) and no 2 in 5ghz 2011 club or no 1 3820 in 5Ghz club so yeah ill accept that


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.


That's a killer overclock man! Good work.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After making "some" changes in the loop, re-did 5125 Mhz test. I could also lower the voltage by 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Ambient 23C.
> Next test will be for 5200Mhz, still working on the lowest possible volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a killer overclock man! Good work.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much






















I will post (hopefully) when i ve done 5200Mhz.....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

5200Mhz Prime95 test, Ambient 24C.....Looks like i got a bit more room to push Vcore down to around 1.48v


----------



## SimpleTech

@X79Extreme7UK, try *version 27.7*.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> @X79Extreme7UK, try *version 27.7*.


k, i will try that next, thanks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> k, i will try that next, thanks


Must be something special about that one


----------



## Paradigm84

This is a long shot but I don't suppose anyone has run the x264 HD or 3D Mark Vantage benchmarks at 4.625GHz? I think there is something wrong with my chip and I'm trying to see if its performance is going down and could do with some results to compare to.

Thanks in advance if anyone has them.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> R4E


lol a R4E for a 3820 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> R4E
> 
> 
> 
> lol a R4E for a 3820 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL
Click to expand...

That's what I have, problem?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's what I have, problem?


uh yeah. a pitiful excuse for a 2011 cpu on a board thats better than the cpu will ever be.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's what I have, problem?
> 
> 
> 
> uh yeah. a pitiful excuse for a 2011 cpu on a board thats better than the cpu will ever be.
Click to expand...

Wow, some serious hate here, quite pathetic.

The 3820 is a good chip for people who want to buy into the X79 platform and want to upgrade later on (maybe IB-E). It is comparable in most testing and benchmarks to the high end SB/ IB chips, so what's the issue?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> lol a R4E for a 3820 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


I got money to burn on a mb that has the features I use when benching VGA Hotwire the oc key and such, not on a CPU that cost twice as much and is basically the same. The 3960x was £1000 / $1850 when I got my 3820 which was only £220. The 3820 vantage CPU score at 5ghz is 34,000 which is comparable to the more expensive end of the line and 6c-12t is rarely used. And I will only ever buy asus rog boards cause you get what you pay for, apart from my sr2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I got money to burn on a mb that has the features I use when benching VGA Hotwire the oc key and such, not on a CPU that cost twice as much and is basically the same. The 3960x was £1000 / $1850 when I got my 3820 which was only £220. The 3820 vantage CPU score at 5ghz is 34,000 which is comparable to the more expensive end of the line and 6c-12t is rarely used. And I will only ever buy asus rog boards cause you get what you pay for, apart from my sr2


The motherboard and psu are the two things that shouldn't be skimped on imo. You made a smart choice picking this awesome board, even though you aren't running a 6 core.

I took this advice when I was first learning computers and now with more knowledge, I see why.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The motherboard and psu are the two things that shouldn't be skimped on imo. You made a smart choice picking this awesome board, even though you aren't running a 6 core.
> I took this advice when I was first learning computers and now with more knowledge, I see why.


very true, a lot of people ask me about there parts when buying a new build and i always recommend spending as much as you can on the motherboard. They always say why get this one when its double the price and don't do nothing different, i say to them it's double for a reason


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I got money to burn on a mb that has the features I use when benching VGA Hotwire the oc key and such, not on a CPU that cost twice as much and is basically the same. The 3960x was £1000 / $1850 when I got my 3820 which was only £220. The 3820 vantage CPU score at 5ghz is 34,000 which is comparable to the more expensive end of the line and 6c-12t is rarely used. And I will only ever buy asus rog boards cause you get what you pay for, apart from my sr2


did you forget about the 3930K? it is the 3960X with 3MB less L3 and about $550. Seriously x79 is such a waste on a 3820.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> did you forget about the 3930K? it is the 3960X with 3MB less L3 and about $550. Seriously x79 is such a waste on a 3820.


Was x58 a waste on the i7 920 (or any of the other quad core i7's)? I really don't understand this argument at all. I've owned 3930k's and 3820's and was happy with both, I see no reason why people hate on it so much.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Was x58 a waste on the i7 920 (or any of the other quad core i7's)? I really don't understand this argument at all. I've owned 3930k's and 3820's and was happy with both, I see no reason why people hate on it so much.


x58 chipset only offered 4c 8t for about 2 years before the gulftowns came out for the chipset. x79 was offered with 6c 12t CPU's so it dosent really make sense to buy into a HEDT chipset with a 4c 8t. if you want that then go with the cheaper mainstream and have the same performance.

@rbby how is the 3820 comparable to the 3930K and 3960X? my 3930K @ 4.5GHz gets ~somewhere like 55,000 in the CPU part of 3dmark vantage. so...is that comparable to the 3820's score of 34,000 at 5GHz? Additionally, 6c 12t is used a lot, just because your games dont use all the cores or threads dosent mean that 6c 12t isnt used at all.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> x58 chipset only offered 4c 8t for about 2 years before the gulftowns came out for the chipset. x79 was offered with 6c 12t CPU's so it dosent really make sense to buy into a HEDT chipset with a 4c 8t. if you want that then go with the cheaper mainstream and have the same performance.


Thats not really the point, people continued to recommend the 920 when the hex-core gulftowns came out anyways. You clearly hate this CPU, did it kick your dog or something? With the price of X79 boards having gone way down, you can get the 3820 and a decent board for less than a 3770k and a board with matching features. Obviously I don't recommend it to everyone when most people don't want or need 40 PCI-E lanes for anything in particular, but it does have its place.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats not really the point, people continued to recommend the 920 when the hex-core gulftowns came out anyways. You clearly hate this CPU, did it kick your dog or something? With the price of X79 boards having gone way down, you can get the 3820 and a decent board for less than a 3770k and a board with matching features. Obviously I don't recommend it to everyone when most people don't want or need 40 PCI-E lanes for anything in particular, but it does have its place.


yeah because the gulftowns came too late to the table. if all you wanted to do was game, then its silly to buy a 1,000 dollar 6c 12t cpu. but when you have a 6c 12t cpu sitting at about 550 dollars retail (the 3930K) then why spend 300 dollars on a lesser CPU? if you are at all planning a x79 build, then im sure you can shell out the extra 250 for a vastly better CPU.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> yeah because the gulftowns came too late to the table. if all you wanted to do was game, then its silly to buy a 1,000 dollar 6c 12t cpu. but when you have a 6c 12t cpu sitting at about 550 dollars retail (the 3930K) then why spend 300 dollars on a lesser CPU? if you are at all planning a x79 build, then im sure you can shell out the extra 250 for a vastly better CPU.


and when the 3930k came out it was around £550 - $1300 waay more than the $500 3820 when i got and add to the mix 2133mhz ram cpu mb and ssd's set me back over £1100 at the time or $2400 adding the extra for the 3930k was way to much for me. And if your saying i need this board for a 3930k and up whats the problem with getting this board at the time plus a 3820 and then later getting a 3930k, your dumb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> x58 chipset only offered 4c 8t for about 2 years before the gulftowns came out for the chipset. x79 was offered with 6c 12t CPU's so it dosent really make sense to buy into a HEDT chipset with a 4c 8t. if you want that then go with the cheaper mainstream and have the same performance.
> @rbby how is the 3820 comparable to the 3930K and 3960X? my 3930K @ 4.5GHz gets ~somewhere like 55,000 in the CPU part of 3dmark vantage. so...is that comparable to the 3820's score of 34,000 at 5GHz? Additionally, 6c 12t is used a lot, just because your games dont use all the cores or threads dosent mean that 6c 12t isnt used at all.


tbh i don't care, i have a sr2 as well with 12c-24t and idgaf what i buy i don't even play games much 10-15 hours a month but i still got my 2 7950's, why? cause i liked it. take your negative attitude to another forum.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats not really the point, people continued to recommend the 920 when the hex-core gulftowns came out anyways. You clearly hate this CPU, did it kick your dog or something? With the price of X79 boards having gone way down, you can get the 3820 and a decent board for less than a 3770k and a board with matching features. Obviously I don't recommend it to everyone when most people don't want or need 40 PCI-E lanes for anything in particular, but it does have its place.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the gulftowns came too late to the table. if all you wanted to do was game, then its silly to buy a 1,000 dollar 6c 12t cpu. but when you have a 6c 12t cpu sitting at about 550 dollars retail (the 3930K) then why spend 300 dollars on a lesser CPU? *if you are at all planning a x79 build, then im sure you can shell out the extra 250 for a vastly better CPU*
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, you should really stop making assumptions like that.

I went for a RIVE for my 3820 as I made the mistake before on getting a lower end board, I wanted a high end board so when I wanted to I could pick up a 3930K or a IB-E CPU.

We're not arguing that the 3820 is on par with the 3930K, there's a reason the 3930K is so much more, but frankly not everyone needs 6 cores, some people might just want to get a gaming rig that has better support for 3+ graphics cards and not spend extra money on a 3930K that won't really offer a significant boost in gaming.

If you don't think the 3820 is worth the money, then that's great for you, but berating other people's choice of CPU is stupid, I could just equally argue why did you bother getting a measly 3930K when you could just fork out the extra few hundred dollars for a 3960X.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not necessarily, you should really stop making assumptions like that.
> I went for a RIVE for my 3820 as I made the mistake before on getting a lower end board, I wanted a high end board so when I wanted to I could pick up a 3930K or a IB-E CPU.
> We're not arguing that the 3820 is on par with the 3930K, there's a reason the 3930K is so much more, but frankly not everyone needs 6 cores, some people might just want to get a gaming rig that has better support for 3+ graphics cards and not spend extra money on a 3930K that won't really offer a significant boost in gaming.
> If you don't think the 3820 is worth the money, then that's great for you, but berating other people's choice of CPU is stupid, I could just equally argue why did you bother getting a measly 3930K when you could just fork out the extra few hundred dollars for a 3960X.


haha well played


----------



## pcfoo

*@srsparky32*
I got the 3820 @ $220 and a $50 combo discount with my board in MC...came out to be cheaper than a 3770K + a high end Z77 board.
I could have gotten the RIVE if I wanted. It would still be cheaper than a 3930K CPU alone.

Why laugh at a person with a 3820 and a RIVE, and not laugh at anyone buying Z77 boards @ $250-300 to pop i5s in? Many do. Their money, their wants, their fallacies of expand-ability and future proofing.

Ppl could make fun of your rigs too - or do you thing your choices are "stellar"?
How mature would that be?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> uh yeah. a pitiful excuse for a 2011 cpu on a board thats better than the cpu will ever be.


Well your a bit of a stirrer ! I get 5ghz stable out of mine 24/7 and 5432mhz is my highest clock so far.....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> uh yeah. a pitiful excuse for a 2011 cpu on a board thats better than the cpu will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> Well your a bit of a stirrer ! I get 5ghz stable out of mine 24/7 and 5432mhz is my highest clock so far.....
Click to expand...

That is very impressive!


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well your a bit of a stirrer ! I get 5ghz stable out of mine 24/7 and 5432mhz is my highest clock so far.....


on a 4c 8t thats easy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well your a bit of a stirrer ! I get 5ghz stable out of mine 24/7 and 5432mhz is my highest clock so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a 4c 8t thats easy.
Click to expand...

Are you deliberately trying to troll everyone? If you have a 3930K and are therefore a much better person than any of us measly 3820 owners, why not go and play elsewhere?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Looks like Intel Engineers and Marketing&Sales department made a huge mistake by manufacturing and selling 3820s. They should have asked that guy


----------



## Warfare

He's a troll, period. Stop entertaining him.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That is very impressive!


Thank you very much







1st good go at it but my steup is fairly basic 120 , 240 rad good hose and fittings and a bloody good 3820 and a lot of r+d getting bios settings right , the asus rf4 is the best board so far , Failures of 2011 m boards ive encountered are discusting and woefull says alot about non exsistant Q/control ECS ARX-79 bran new DOA , ASROCK extreme4 sata ports drop out, gigabyte it works wont over volt stupid bios whatever , when i first got the rf4 it died 3hrs after i got it ! RMA that too .So i deserve 5ghz stable and a awesome o/c


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

My 3820 hits 4.5GHZ @ 1.328v stable. It is a real nice chip for the 2 months that I used it for. I'm selling it now for $240 shipped due to vehicle issues.


----------



## Kinkyboots

Hi Everyone, I hope not to be off-topic due that I`m more a lurker then a over-clocker,
but I have a problem I hope someone can help me to solve.
My actual config is
Mobo Asus p9x79 pro
i7-3820
G.Skill RIPJAWSZ 14900 16gig (4*4)

Symply my system (without any oc) will not work (Bios Post, but windows do not start or Bsod) if I don't manually set vcore around 1.4.
I am going mad..

note: I have already changed the mobo - I have already changed the DRAM.

Can it be a CPU failed problem?

Ty in advance if you can help me.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinkyboots*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I hope not to be off-topic due that I`m more a lurker then a over-clocker,
> but I have a problem I hope someone can help me to solve.
> My actual config is
> Mobo Asus p9x79 pro
> i7-3820
> G.Skill RIPJAWSZ 14900 16gig (4*4)
> 
> Symply my system (without any oc) will not work (Bios Post, but windows do not start or Bsod) if I don't manually set vcore around 1.4.
> I am going mad..
> 
> note: I have already changed the mobo - I have already changed the DRAM.
> 
> Can it be a CPU failed problem?
> 
> Ty in advance if you can help me.


So, basically chip does not wanna work below 1.4v even for stock speed and you have changed everything but still the same problem. Sounds like a problem with the chip. Normally when you install your cpu, motherboard detects it and automatically starts to work at stock adjustments. 1.4v is insanely high. Change your cpu before you lose your right to RMA.


----------



## Kinkyboots

Yes, of course my first tries has been with the more conservative default settings..

Tyvm X79... I have left the chip as the last option... But sounds like he is the guilty.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Just another thing, what are you using to cool the system?


----------



## Kinkyboots

I have a "close to decent" Cooler Master (don-t remember the name, I only know it`s HUGE) temperature are not bad, never more then 55C (30 on idle). As I told you it was not my intention to oc this machine, so I think it`s ok.


----------



## Xikisx

Well, after a bit of trial and error, a couple bluescreens, and about an hour - I got some respectable results that I'm content with. Spent some time browsing this thread and I must say, it definitely helped me. Thanks to all for your submissions, you all helped immensely in one way or another.


http://valid.canardpc.com/2584983


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

5200 Mhz
Vcore set 1.455 in bios, changes between 1.472 - 1.480 max during testing


----------



## zerokool_3211

i was testing out my new 24/7 OC....decided to run a 3dmark...lol...did pretty good...that may be my highest....about to upgrade to a 7970 though....



the top one is a run in full eyefinity where it does the test on my 3 23 inch led monitors(3 1920x1080 images of the same thing)

and the bottom is with it run on a 21 inch asus that is above my eyefinity...all run by same card....same oc same everything....

anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## superericla

You guys should join this month's foldathon.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 5200 Mhz
> Vcore set 1.455 in bios, changes between 1.472 - 1.480 max during testing


Brilliant work geezer Well Done 5.2Ghz between 47c-54c P95 BRILLIANT


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Brilliant work geezer Well Done 5.2Ghz between 47c-54c P95 BRILLIANT


Something doesn't seem right there.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xikisx*
> 
> Well, after a bit of trial and error, a couple bluescreens, and about an hour - I got some respectable results that I'm content with. Spent some time browsing this thread and I must say, it definitely helped me. Thanks to all for your submissions, you all helped immensely in one way or another.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2584983


hey mate, here is mine, look at this.. same oc, less voltage


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 5200 Mhz
> Vcore set 1.455 in bios, changes between 1.472 - 1.480 max during testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant work geezer Well Done 5.2Ghz between 47c-54c P95 BRILLIANT
Click to expand...

Cheers mate







Actually pretty easy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Something doesn't seem right there.


Like what dude ? Do you mean this........... Looks good to me...









Or maybe there is something wrong this...............









Looks damn fine to me !







There is allways more than one way to skin a cat !!!


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Like what dude ? Do you mean this........... Looks good to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe there is something wrong this.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks damn fine to me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is allways more than one way to skin a cat !!!


Yeah, yeah. I know the 3820 can hit high clockspeeds. I've folded on mine at 5.3GHz for a while. What seems off to me are his temps/volts for 5.2GHz. He either got one extremely lucky chip, very low ambients, or he's running something a bit more potent than regular water cooling.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I know the 3820 can hit high clockspeeds. I've folded on mine at 5.3GHz for a while. What seems off to me are his temps/volts for 5.2GHz. He either got one extremely lucky chip, very low ambients, or he's running something a bit more potent than regular water cooling.


Lets just say geezer has his "T" s crossed and his "I" s dotted better than we have by a english mile ! You should post a val and show us what you got we have shown you ours ?







?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i was testing out my new 24/7 OC....decided to run a 3dmark...lol...did pretty good...that may be my highest....about to upgrade to a 7970 though....
> 
> the top one is a run in full eyefinity where it does the test on my 3 23 inch led monitors(3 1920x1080 images of the same thing)
> and the bottom is with it run on a 21 inch asus that is above my eyefinity...all run by same card....same oc same everything....
> anyone have thoughts on that?


are there no thoughts on this?


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> are there no thoughts on this?


Have you not tried a lower voltage? Your memory timings are loose for 1666mhz and your physics score is a fair bit lower than any score I've gotten at 1666/2000

These were my settings for 1666Mhz



Run at 2000 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4886918

.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Lets just say geezer has his "T" s crossed and his "I" s dotted better than we have by a english mile ! You should post a val and show us what you got we have shown you ours ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Superericla sounds like to me another case of all talk and no validation typical......


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Superericla sounds like to me another case of all talk and no validation typical......


Number 15 in the Sandy Bridge-E Overclock Leaderboard. I went higher for folding but VRM temps right now are prohibitive (switched motherboards due to a failed one, check my build log if you don't believe me).


----------



## Ensamada

need some help from my fellow asus board owners. turned my rig on last night and noticed things were running a little slow, ran ibt/prime and noticed that my clock speeds had dropped from 4.5GHz to 3.9GHz. checked ai tweaker in the bios and it showed that my clock settings to be 4.4GHz. i'm using a BCLK of 105 and core is at 44, which should give me a clock speed of 4.6GHz. i checked all my other settings and nothing changed, except for my overall clock speed.

is there anything that i could be missing or something wrong with my board, OC or cpu to cause this?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> need some help from my fellow asus board owners. turned my rig on last night and noticed things were running a little slow, ran ibt/prime and noticed that my clock speeds had dropped from 4.5GHz to 3.9GHz. checked ai tweaker in the bios and it showed that my clock settings to be 4.4GHz. i'm using a BCLK of 105 and core is at 44, which should give me a clock speed of 4.6GHz. i checked all my other settings and nothing changed, except for my overall clock speed.
> 
> is there anything that i could be missing or something wrong with my board, OC or cpu to cause this?


Highest multi for i7 3820 is actually 43 not 44. Even tho in your Bios you can set it to 44 in reality it will work as 43.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> need some help from my fellow asus board owners. turned my rig on last night and noticed things were running a little slow, ran ibt/prime and noticed that my clock speeds had dropped from 4.5GHz to 3.9GHz. checked ai tweaker in the bios and it showed that my clock settings to be 4.4GHz. i'm using a BCLK of 105 and core is at 44, which should give me a clock speed of 4.6GHz. i checked all my other settings and nothing changed, except for my overall clock speed.
> is there anything that i could be missing or something wrong with my board, OC or cpu to cause this?


It might have something to do with your turbo core i hope that helps.....


----------



## docodine

has anyone else used a thermaltake water2.0 extreme on a 3820 yet?

with the fans on the silent setting i get idle temps of ~30c and with IBT on high i get a load of ~62c, this is at 4.625ghz 1.3v

the cooler was a bit pricey, i could have gone with the cheapest 240mm xspc rasa kit for like $20 more including fans, but i'm happy with it so far

EDIT: the rasa rs240 + two scythe AP-15s comes to $42 more, and shipping costs on top of that


----------



## thecrim

Not American here but isn't the thermaltake water2.0 extreme double the price of air coolers like the NH-D14 and Phanteks other there... What made you go with it?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> has anyone else used a thermaltake water2.0 extreme on a 3820 yet?
> 
> with the fans on the silent setting i get idle temps of ~30c and with IBT on high i get a load of ~62c, this is at 4.625ghz 1.3v
> 
> the cooler was a bit pricey, i could have gone with the cheapest 240mm xspc rasa kit for like $20 more including fans, but i'm happy with it so far


Thats nice but radiator size is not the only determining factor there. Power of the pump and above all having a seperate reservoir makes a lot of difference, not to mention the ability for future expansion. In a similar scenario, a proper water loop will keep the temps way cooler compared to a closed loop having the same rad size and will give you a lot more overclocking headroom.
But it is all down to personal choice afterall. If you are happy with what you have, thats all that matters.


----------



## docodine

i just found a test comparing it to an XSPC kit, the one that has a thicker rad than the one i was considering:

http://hwt.dk/Test/38123/Thermaltake-Water-20-Extreme/Test-og-overclocking

difference wouldn't be so large i guess

@thecrim it's not quite double the price of the phanteks, about 40% more. tbh it was partially an impulse buy, i needed a cooler and didn't wait to wait for shipping, and my local store doesn't carry phanteks or noctua. i could have returned it, but i'm happy with the performance



GFlops varied probably because i was using the PC at the time of testing


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> i just found a test comparing it to an XSPC kit, the one that has a thicker rad than the one i was considering:
> 
> http://hwt.dk/Test/38123/Thermaltake-Water-20-Extreme/Test-og-overclocking
> 
> difference wouldn't be so large i guess
> 
> @thecrim it's not quite double the price of the phanteks, about 40% more. tbh it was partially an impulse buy, i needed a cooler and didn't wait to wait for shipping, and my local store doesn't carry phanteks or noctua. i could have returned it, but i'm happy with the performance
> 
> 
> 
> GFlops varied probably because i was using the PC at the time of testing


Well, I would have definitely gone with the XSPC seeing the small price difference (XSPC waterblock alone is a great product)
To be honest, I have never seen a test that reflects the real life performance of any item. Most of them are biased, sided and marketing oriented. Also you never see these guys conduct the tests, numbers can easily be manipulated, changed, raised, lowered etc.whatever needs to be sold. In this case I suggest you watch this guy's videos regarding cooler performances.(this is just one of them, he tests and compares many coolers realtime);

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zGAjOVJN8k


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> i just found a test comparing it to an XSPC kit, the one that has a thicker rad than the one i was considering:
> http://hwt.dk/Test/38123/Thermaltake-Water-20-Extreme/Test-og-overclocking
> difference wouldn't be so large i guess
> @thecrim it's not quite double the price of the phanteks, about 40% more. tbh it was partially an impulse buy, i needed a cooler and didn't wait to wait for shipping, and my local store doesn't carry phanteks or noctua. i could have returned it, but i'm happy with the performance
> 
> GFlops varied probably because i was using the PC at the time of testing


Okay well I haven't seen too many of them around tbh. Would be nice to see a full run without you using it when you have the time.

What was the ambient temp for those max/idle results?


----------



## docodine

next time i'll go for a custom loop











ambient temp is about 70F, ~21C


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It might have something to do with your turbo core i hope that helps.....


actually, i overlooked C1E and still had it enabled. disabled it and everything is back to normal now. haha. thanks for the help!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> actually, i overlooked C1E and still had it enabled. disabled it and everything is back to normal now. haha. thanks for the help!


Damn c states pain in the butt....


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> next time i'll go for a custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambient temp is about 70F, ~21C


Your GFlops are low, should be ~125 at that clock. Keep your windows up to date


----------



## Xrkc6x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> i just found a test comparing it to an XSPC kit, the one that has a thicker rad than the one i was considering:
> http://hwt.dk/Test/38123/Thermaltake-Water-20-Extreme/Test-og-overclocking
> difference wouldn't be so large i guess
> @thecrim it's not quite double the price of the phanteks, about 40% more. tbh it was partially an impulse buy, i needed a cooler and didn't wait to wait for shipping, and my local store doesn't carry phanteks or noctua. i could have returned it, but i'm happy with the performance
> 
> GFlops varied probably because i was using the PC at the time of testing


first of all well done







could you tell me where did you download the tt software?


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn c states pain in the butt....


yeah, kind of a noob move on my part. lol. thanks again for the help!


----------



## docodine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Your GFlops are low, should be ~125 at that clock. Keep your windows up to date


My Windows is up to date, I blame my dual channel RAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xrkc6x*
> 
> first of all well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you tell me where did you download the tt software?


I couldn't find it anywhere online, only on the CD the cooler came with


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will write as much as i can remember, later I will go in bios and write them all down. But these should all be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi: 41
> BCLK: 125
> Ram :1600 (but cpuz shows1730~1750)
> Ram timings: Auto ( XMP Profile)
> Ram Volt: 1.605
> Vcore: 1.410
> PLL: 1.868
> Other Volts: Auto
> All C States: Disabled
> C1E : Auto
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Disabled
> Intel Speed Step: Disabled
> LLC: 1 (This is the highest for Asrock Boards, dunno how it works for your board)
> Well, pretty much thats it but i will check again..
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as i get home i will try this out..
Click to expand...

Hey mate, how did it go? Have u got it working?


----------



## Xrkc6x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> My Windows is up to date, I blame my dual channel RAM
> I couldn't find it anywhere online, only on the CD the cooler came with


I have to ask... Could you please be so Lindo to upload it somewhere Sono cavdienliad it? I'm faking it cause I'm using chill control V from antecedents and its bit working at all I have a ticket opened with antec and they don't even know what to do so I saw that the software is using same libraries of chill control V and wanted to give it a try, could u?

Thanks anyway


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate, how did it go? Have u got it working?


Hey geezer hows that 5.2Ghz stable working for you ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate, how did it go? Have u got it working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey geezer hows that 5.2Ghz stable working for you ?
Click to expand...

Not a single problem








looks like it can go a bit lower than 1.480v at 5.2Ghz, will sure test it for lower voltages later when i have time


----------



## Bart

Great thread!! Just finished reading pages 100-156. Aside from one troll, great stuff! I learned a lot today, the main lesson being: you OCN guys are bat***** crazy!







I just but my new 3820 rig together (with the infamous burning GA-X79-UD3 motherboard), and I'm looking to get back into the OC game. I've been OCing since the pentium 3 days (old man here), but I'm out of the loop when it comes to new stuff like SB/SB-E. Right now, I've only bumped the multiplier to 43 (no other changes). Didn't do this as an OC, but more to get a baseline on what my new case and cooling is like (CM Storm Trooper, Corsair H100, stock fans/TIM). Plus, I also wanted to see how the auto-voltage works when the CPU is stressed. And yes it does sound like 2 rockets having sex on startup! I think I need some cougars. And some quiet new fans.









So me being an "experienced noob", I have questions that you geniuses might be able to answer:

1) where I can find info on the PCI specs for SB-E? When I OC, I HATE OCing the PCI bus in ANY way, even a little. So I want to know how to keep the PCI bus stock while pushing the CPU. How do you mess with the base clock on these things and keep the PCI bus at stock?

2) why don't more of you use OCCT for stress testing? All I see on this forum is IBT and Prime95. The newest OCCT has temp monitoring, AVX support, linpack, ram stressing, etc, all in one package. What am I missing here? OCCT seems like the perfect tool to me, and you guys are pros, so I know there must be a reason!

3) with the multi set to 43, and everything else auto, the CPU voltage tops out at 1.28V after 8 hours of Linpack testing with OCCT (no AVX since I had no idea what that was until I read this thread).







Is that voltage good, bad, or average? It sounds a bit low to me, but I'm rusty with OCing and I know NOTHING about SB-E.

Thanks guys!
P.S. HOMECINEMA-PC and X79Extreme7UK are certifiably INSANE!!! You guys are NUTS!!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Thanks guys!
> P.S. HOMECINEMA-PC and X79Extreme7UK are certifiably INSANE!!! You guys are NUTS!!


Thanks mate







and welcome








Good chip choice. We ve been very happy with i7 3820 (seems to be talking on behalf of everybody here LoL, but I'm sure most of them will agree). It overcloks insane and performs great. Let's hope you got lucky with the silicone lottery









Yea, me and me old mate HOMECINEMA-PC (3820 #1 overclock) have gone a bit crazy(ish). I believe there is still a bit further to push these chips. One thing tho, you definitely need a very good cooling. H100 is a good choice I believe. I think it can cope with temps at around 1.40v~1.45v with 20~25C Ambient. Yet, from my experience; custom liquid setup is the best option (if you decide to go custom, pls pm me). With regards to your questions; there must be an option in bios to control the PCI speed. I agree OCCT is a very good stress testing program. I ve mainly been using P95 as most ppl tend to use that, so we can cross-check the results easier and quicker. Thats the only thing in my part why I use P95. Also i sometimes use IBT for quickness. But I am doing some changes in my cooling setup and do the next test with OCCT for you.









1.28v is a very low Vcore for 3820 and well within acceptable range. I believe it can run stable with even lower voltages at that clock. Upto 1.4v seems to be in safe voltage. Over 1.4v especially over 1.45v it tends to get hot and requires very good cooling. So please be careful around those voltages and try not to go over 1.5v when stress testing.







Also, from what I ve experienced; cooling VRMs and SouthBridge is a very good idea when overclocking.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes this is true about us ! I am mad and extreme like it says in my sig







I will one day soon try for 5.5 ghz or melt it down trying cause i can and i will either way !







p.s Bart welcome to the OCn ! Enjoy


----------



## Bart

Thanks guys, for the entertainment AND the good info.







So far I've been "feeling out" the H100 for temps. The highest temp I've seen so far is 62C, but that's only running with the x43 multiplier and everything on auto. I ran OCCT linpack (with AVX) to hit that temp. Which leads me to a question: is there any chance of seeing thermal throttling at under 70C? I ask because OCCT seems to test in "spurts" where the CPU will redline for a while at 100%, and I hear the H100 fans kick up to rocket ship noise level to compensate, but then the CPU utilization drops off for a minute, and then ramps back up again. This might be normal for OCCT, but I wanted to bounce it off you guys.









If I'm not seeing any throttling, then I know I can hit 62C at only 1.28V. My gut tells me that's bad. If I'm hitting 62C at low voltage, I'll probably bust 70C easy by the time I'm approaching 1.4V, and that's not as good as I'd like it to be. I want to know where the limits of this H100 are compared to my previous air coolers (TRUE / Venomous-X).

As for water cooling, I spent 2 hours last night drooling over WC custom build logs. One guy on here (can't remember his name) has some funky blue helix-resovoir thing that creates happy movement in my pants. Knowing myself, if I open THAT door, I'll be bending my wallet over and slapping dat ass.







I just blew $1800 on this X79 build, so I can't dump another $500-$700 into a WC loop. Plus, being an old nerd, I have no idea what "entry level" means.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Thanks guys, for the entertainment AND the good info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been "feeling out" the H100 for temps. The highest temp I've seen so far is 62C, but that's only running with the x43 multiplier and everything on auto. I ran OCCT linpack (with AVX) to hit that temp. Which leads me to a question: is there any chance of seeing thermal throttling at under 70C? I ask because OCCT seems to test in "spurts" where the CPU will redline for a while at 100%, and I hear the H100 fans kick up to rocket ship noise level to compensate, but then the CPU utilization drops off for a minute, and then ramps back up again. This might be normal for OCCT, but I wanted to bounce it off you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not seeing any throttling, then I know I can hit 62C at only 1.28V. My gut tells me that's bad. If I'm hitting 62C at low voltage, I'll probably bust 70C easy by the time I'm approaching 1.4V, and that's not as good as I'd like it to be. I want to know where the limits of this H100 are compared to my previous air coolers (TRUE / Venomous-X).
> 
> As for water cooling, I spent 2 hours last night drooling over WC custom build logs. One guy on here (can't remember his name) has some funky blue helix-resovoir thing that creates happy movement in my pants. Knowing myself, if I open THAT door, I'll be bending my wallet over and slapping dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just blew $1800 on this X79 build, so I can't dump another $500-$700 into a WC loop. Plus, being an old nerd, I have no idea what "entry level" means.


Hey mate, some ppl reported seeing thermal throttling at 70C. Most likely in your Bios settings you must have left thermal throttling enabled too. Try same test by disabling that and let's see whats happening. (I honestly dont know as i have never seen 70C on mine). HOMECINEMA-PC can help you on that becoz he can run stable around 70~80C. Also, you said, u ve left everything at auto, try dropping Vcore more and see if that works. Also could you pls try 125 x 40 and see if chip is going 5000 and beyond (no stress test at all tho). Btw, is your chip CostaRica or Malay? What memory are u running? how many sticks and speed?

Like I said before H100 is a good cooler but not good enough for high clocks for this cpu unless you have very low ambient. Possibly it will cope with temps at 1.40~1.45 as i tried explaining before. H100 will definitely outperform your previous air coolers.

PS: Trust me, You don't have to spend a fortune on water-cooling







I am a living proof of that


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Great thread!! Just finished reading pages 100-156. Aside from one troll, great stuff! I learned a lot today, the main lesson being: you OCN guys are bat***** crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just but my new 3820 rig together (with the infamous burning GA-X79-UD3 motherboard), and I'm looking to get back into the OC game. I've been OCing since the pentium 3 days (old man here), but I'm out of the loop when it comes to new stuff like SB/SB-E. Right now, I've only bumped the multiplier to 43 (no other changes). Didn't do this as an OC, but more to get a baseline on what my new case and cooling is like (CM Storm Trooper, Corsair H100, stock fans/TIM). Plus, I also wanted to see how the auto-voltage works when the CPU is stressed. And yes it does sound like 2 rockets having sex on startup! I think I need some cougars. And some quiet new fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So me being an "experienced noob", I have questions that you geniuses might be able to answer:
> 1) where I can find info on the PCI specs for SB-E? When I OC, I HATE OCing the PCI bus in ANY way, even a little. So I want to know how to keep the PCI bus stock while pushing the CPU. How do you mess with the base clock on these things and keep the PCI bus at stock?
> 2) why don't more of you use OCCT for stress testing? All I see on this forum is IBT and Prime95. The newest OCCT has temp monitoring, AVX support, linpack, ram stressing, etc, all in one package. What am I missing here? OCCT seems like the perfect tool to me, and you guys are pros, so I know there must be a reason!
> 3) with the multi set to 43, and everything else auto, the CPU voltage tops out at 1.28V after 8 hours of Linpack testing with OCCT (no AVX since I had no idea what that was until I read this thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that voltage good, bad, or average? It sounds a bit low to me, but I'm rusty with OCing and I know NOTHING about SB-E.
> Thanks guys!
> P.S. HOMECINEMA-PC and X79Extreme7UK are certifiably INSANE!!! You guys are NUTS!!


This thread has amazed me. I started it to share my findings on a new chip and it has grown into this! Amazing.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> This thread has amazed me. I started it to share my findings on a new chip and it has grown into this! Amazing.


You ve done a good job by starting this thread








Thanks


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate, some ppl reported seeing thermal throttling at 70C. Most likely in your Bios settings you must have left thermal throttling enabled too. Try same test by disabling that and let's see whats happening. (I honestly dont know as i have never seen 70C on mine). HOMECINEMA-PC can help you on that becoz he can run stable around 70~80C. Also, you said, u ve left everything at auto, try dropping Vcore more and see if that works. Also could you pls try 125 x 40 and see if chip is going 5000 and beyond (no stress test at all tho). Btw, is your chip CostaRica or Malay? What memory are u running? how many sticks and speed?
> Like I said before H100 is a good cooler but not good enough for high clocks for this cpu unless you have very low ambient. Possibly it will cope with temps at 1.40~1.45 as i tried explaining before. H100 will definitely outperform your previous air coolers.
> PS: Trust me, You don't have to spend a fortune on water-cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a living proof of that


I'm honestly not sure about my CPU. I'll post the serial numbers when I get home from work. My memory is quad channel El Cheapo CL11 G.Skill stuff (updated sig with new rig). I didn't plan on OCing the memory, and since x79 is quad channel already, I figured spending double the $$$ on higher performing CL9 stuff wasn't worth it to me. Generally, I only OC the CPU (crazy I know), and I leave the memory / GPU / PCI alone. I just buy XMP RAM, set it up for the highest performing XMP profile, and leave it at that.

Also, when I said I left everything on AUTO, I meant CPU voltage too.







I was just curious to see what the AUTO setting would do with the voltage under stress. Now that I see AUTO is using 1.28V for 4.3Ghz under full load, I think I can *reasonably* assume that I should be able to set that even lower at this clock speed. So I'll use 1.28V as my starting point when I start messing around with the BCLK. I'm not nuts like you 2, so I'll be happy with less than 5Ghz.







But 5 is a nice round number to shoot for. God help me if I get into folding!!

Definitely going to be messing around tonight in the BIOS, if I have time. I still need to prep my old system for sale to recoup some of the $$$ I just wasted on this rig.









EDIT: cpu is made in Costa Rica, S-spec=SR0LD, Batch#: 3208C321, S/N: 2V207081A1912. I assume the Malaysian ones are the good ones, knowing my luck.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey criminal , This thread has more action on it than the SB-E owners club , Its a bummer u dont have a Leaderboard , but thanks for starting this thread ive had a lot of fun here and i will contribute more all i need is to be asked , Its all good mate cheers......


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> 1) where I can find info on the PCI specs for SB-E? When I OC, I HATE OCing the PCI bus in ANY way, even a little. So I want to know how to keep the PCI bus stock while pushing the CPU. How do you mess with the base clock on these things and keep the PCI bus at stock?


You should use CPU Strap when overclocking 3820. CPU has 4 straps; 100, 125, 167, 250 where 1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively. For example, if CPU Strap is set to 125 & multiplier to 38, this will give you 4.75GHz OC. When you set CPU Strap to 125, 125MHz is given to CPU while PCIe/DMI controller get 100MHz. The equation is like this (example):-

BCLK = 125MHz, CPU Strap = 125, PCIe/DMI = 125 / 1.25 = 100MHz
BCLK = 127MHz, CPU Strap = 125, PCIe/DMI = 127 / 1.25 = 101.6MHz

I don't know your UEFI BIOS settings look like but no need to set BCLK, just the Strap. On my motherboard, when setting Strap to 125, BCLK will automatically set to 125MHz (see first equation).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Thanks guys, for the entertainment AND the good info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been "feeling out" the H100 for temps. The highest temp I've seen so far is 62C, but that's only running with the x43 multiplier and everything on auto. I ran OCCT linpack (with AVX) to hit that temp. Which leads me to a question: is there any chance of seeing thermal throttling at under 70C? I ask because OCCT seems to test in "spurts" where the CPU will redline for a while at 100%, and I hear the H100 fans kick up to rocket ship noise level to compensate, but then the CPU utilization drops off for a minute, and then ramps back up again. This might be normal for OCCT, but I wanted to bounce it off you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not seeing any throttling, then I know I can hit 62C at only 1.28V. My gut tells me that's bad. If I'm hitting 62C at low voltage, I'll probably bust 70C easy by the time I'm approaching 1.4V, and that's not as good as I'd like it to be. I want to know where the limits of this H100 are compared to my previous air coolers (TRUE / Venomous-X).


With IBT or P95 or BOINC, with 4.5GHz & H100, in 31 - 35C ambient, I got 74 - 77C max core temps. I didn't experienced any thermal throttling at all. 62C when gaming (BF3). Of course the temps go down a lot when AC is on. LOL. The air flow in the case also important because even CPU doesn't run hot, it still can throttling if VRM is overheating.

The stock H100 fans are noisy but they have high static pressure & high air flow. They are good fans. But if it annoying you, you can always swap it with silent fans like Cougar Vortex fans.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> EDIT: cpu is made in Costa Rica, S-spec=SR0LD, Batch#: 3208C321, S/N: 2V207081A1912. I assume the Malaysian ones are the good ones, knowing my luck.


You never know until you try


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You should use CPU Strap when overclocking 3820. CPU has 4 straps; 100, 125, 167, 250 where 1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively. For example, if CPU Strap is set to 125 & multiplier to 38, this will give you 4.75GHz OC. When you set CPU Strap to 125, 125MHz is given to CPU while PCIe/DMI controller get 100MHz. The equation is like this (example):-
> BCLK = 125MHz, CPU Strap = 125, PCIe/DMI = 125 / 1.25 = 100MHz
> BCLK = 127MHz, CPU Strap = 125, PCIe/DMI = 127 / 1.25 = 101.6MHz


That would be a lot easier to comprehend if I could find a strap setting in my BIOS.







No mention of that anywhere, same thing with PCIe/DMI. This is my first Gigabyte board, first experience with UFIBIOS, and so far I hate them BOTH! No mention of strap settings, JUST the BCLK, which I can't OC much apparently. Damn thing won't boot with anything other than 100, even with the stock 36x multiplier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> You never know until you try


I tried, but only for 5 minutes.







I set the BCLK to 125 just for giggles. It was much fun watching my PC reboot 5 times before giving up.







I can't find any PCIE clock settings in this BIOS. Christ, this is making me feel like a complete OC noob, at age 42!! If I didn't know better, I'd swear this UEFI bios had NO ability to alter the BCLK / PCIE ratio.

Thanks again for the help guys! I think I might suck up the restocking fee and go back to Asus. I don't like how that company works, but they make nice hardware. Oh joy, another Windows reformat / reinstall / update on the worlds slowest net connection!!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> I tried, but only for 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the BCLK to 125 just for giggles. It was much fun watching my PC reboot 5 times before giving up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any PCIE clock settings in this BIOS. Christ, this is making me feel like a complete OC noob, at age 42!! If I didn't know better, I'd swear this UEFI bios had NO ability to alter the BCLK / PCIE ratio.
> 
> Thanks again for the help guys! I think I might suck up the restocking fee and go back to Asus. I don't like how that company works, but they make nice hardware. Oh joy, another Windows reformat / reinstall / update on the worlds slowest net connection!!


A lot of ppl complained about UD3, its bios settings and especially how the LLC works etc. I was gonna say something when you first posted but dont wanna discourage anyone. AsRock and Asus have made very good X79 Boards. Not that because I'm using an AsRock board but they have built fantastic X79 series and especially the midline boards (extreme3, extreme4) are very competitive in price for what they are giving, especially extreme4. Plus, I got an answer each time I wrote to them in less than 24 hours. Very helpful aftersale department.

PS: I still believe Asus and AsRock are still the same company even tho they announced they split long ago. Characters in their logos are exactly the same and there are a lot of similarities in the parts they use in their boards (especially X79 series).

So, ye, to cut the long story short, it would be a very good idea to send UD3 back, get your money and start hunting for a good X79 board both performance and pricewise.


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> With IBT or P95 or BOINC, with 4.5GHz & H100, in 31 - 35C ambient, I got 74 - 77C max core temps. I didn't experienced any thermal throttling at all. 62C when gaming (BF3). Of course the temps go down a lot when AC is on. LOL. The air flow in the case also important because even CPU doesn't run hot, it still can throttling if VRM is overheating.
> The stock H100 fans are noisy but they have high static pressure & high air flow. They are good fans. But if it annoying you, you can always swap it with silent fans like Cougar Vortex fans.


Your temps for 4.5 :O is it like 30c ambient there?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> A lot of ppl complained about UD3, its bios settings and especially how the LLC works etc. I was gonna say something when you first posted but dont wanna discourage anyone. AsRock and Asus have made very good X79 Boards. Not that because I'm using an AsRock board but they have built fantastic X79 series and especially the midline boards (extreme3, extreme4) are very competitive in price for what they are giving, especially extreme4. Plus, I got an answer each time I wrote to them in less than 24 hours. Very helpful aftersale department.
> PS: I still believe Asus and AsRock are still the same company even tho they announced they split long ago. Characters in their logos are exactly the same and there are a lot of similarities in the parts they use in their boards (especially X79 series).
> So, ye, to cut the long story short, it would be a very good idea to send UD3 back, get your money and start hunting for a good X79 board both performance and pricewise.


Great minds think alike.







I was at the local nerd store where I bought the board and ran it by them. One of the guys said there was a bios update to show the PCIE options. How the hell does a company FORGET a thing like that?!?!?!














There is a 5% restocking fee, but that's understandable. The board isn't broken, it just sucks.









Got any recommendations on a solid Asus x79 board? Local nerd store has:

P9X79 PRO - $309
Rampage IV Gene - $279 (it's micro ATX, but sure looks sweet for the price)
Sabertooth - $329

Kinda liking that Gene! I see a lot of guys rocking the sabertooth, but not sure it's worth the extra $50 over the Gene. I know nothing of AsRock, but the Extreme4 looks like a great buy at $229 ($249 with a $20 MIR). Damn, that might be worth a look.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the local nerd store where I bought the board and ran it by them. One of the guys said there was a bios update to show the PCIE options. How the hell does a company FORGET a thing like that?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 5% restocking fee, but that's understandable. The board isn't broken, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations on a solid Asus x79 board? Local nerd store has:
> P9X79 PRO - $309
> Rampage IV Gene - $279 (it's micro ATX, but sure looks sweet for the price)
> Sabertooth - $329
> Kinda liking that Gene! I see a lot of guys rocking the sabertooth, but not sure it's worth the extra $50 over the Gene. I know nothing of AsRock, but the Extreme4 looks like a great buy at $229 ($249 with a $20 MIR). Damn, that might be worth a look.


Hey bartman , ive tried 4 different x79 boards ECS DOA bran new FAIL







Asrock extreme 4 easy board to o/c but 4 me the sata ports dropped out intermittently after 3 weeks very fustrating when port 0 or port 1 does it when u are running raid 0..FAIL







. Took back got refund bought 1200w silverstone psu with that..Gigabyte up4 nice board no overvolt stupid bios vdroop







It works but havent bios updated it so i dont know if issues are sorted out yet...FAIL.







Asus RF4 now this one died after 3hrs 00 post FAIL







. RMAd that one got it back havent looked back since..does what i want and more. So its your call if it were me RF4 or the R4E so many options to get the results you are after. I hope that might help you.....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Your temps for 4.5 :O is it like 30c ambient there?


Daytime 31 - 34C ambient. It can reached up to 35C though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That would be a lot easier to comprehend if I could find a strap setting in my BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of that anywhere, same thing with PCIe/DMI. This is my first Gigabyte board, first experience with UFIBIOS, and so far I hate them BOTH! No mention of strap settings, JUST the BCLK, which I can't OC much apparently. Damn thing won't boot with anything other than 100, even with the stock 36x multiplier.


Did you see "Processor base clock (Gear ratio)"? That is Strap setting. This X79 OC guide is using Gigabyte as reference:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the local nerd store where I bought the board and ran it by them. One of the guys said there was a bios update to show the PCIE options. How the hell does a company FORGET a thing like that?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 5% restocking fee, but that's understandable. The board isn't broken, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations on a solid Asus x79 board? Local nerd store has:
> P9X79 PRO - $309
> Rampage IV Gene - $279 (it's micro ATX, but sure looks sweet for the price)
> Sabertooth - $329
> Kinda liking that Gene! I see a lot of guys rocking the sabertooth, but not sure it's worth the extra $50 over the Gene. I know nothing of AsRock, but the Extreme4 looks like a great buy at $229 ($249 with a $20 MIR). Damn, that might be worth a look.


There is PCIE options in BIOS but for monitoring/adjusting PCIE clock, there is none. IIRC EVGA motherboard allow user to monitor PCIE clock using EVGA software. If you want to know what clock the PCIE is running at, the only way is to use the calculation in my previous post.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the local nerd store where I bought the board and ran it by them. One of the guys said there was a bios update to show the PCIE options. How the hell does a company FORGET a thing like that?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 5% restocking fee, but that's understandable. The board isn't broken, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations on a solid Asus x79 board? Local nerd store has:
> 
> P9X79 PRO - $309
> Rampage IV Gene - $279 (it's micro ATX, but sure looks sweet for the price)
> Sabertooth - $329
> 
> Kinda liking that Gene! I see a lot of guys rocking the sabertooth, but not sure it's worth the extra $50 over the Gene. I know nothing of AsRock, but the Extreme4 looks like a great buy at $229 ($249 with a $20 MIR). Damn, that might be worth a look.


All three boards you listed are great boards. It all comes down to how much money you are willing to spend. Before i bought this board i narrowed my choices to Rampage iv formula, Sabertooth and Extreme7. They are more or less same price here and purely on the basis of personal reasons, I went with Extreme7. But I know for a fact that my other 2 options were great as well.
So my recommendation would be as follows; (assuming, understandably you dont wanna spend too much on it) Try Asrock Extreme4. Its a great solid board with a very very competitive price. Very good and easy to use BIOS, good onboard cooling etc.Read some reviews on it and watch videos on youtube.I know it will give you everything you want. If you are not satisfied for any reason, send it back and go with Gene.

On the record, I would like to talk about some of my experience with sellers. When you check the customer reviews on certain boards, it is very interesting to find that some people are very happy but some claim that boards don't work properly etc and put the blame on manufacturers. Or, weirdly enough, Seller accuses them on damaging the board which apparently they had nothing to do with. Here is my personal experience that might help potential buyers;

I ordered my board and it arrived







. Obviously, i didnt know what to expect pacakingwise (afterall we are not experts on how packaging looks like for every board and make). So I fired it up and it seemed ok. Then I watched the unboxing videos that i had watched earlier again and found out strange things about it







. For example; There should have been 2 stickers covering DIMM slots but I had only one and it was kinda smaller size( later I figured out that sticker actually is for Extreme9). There should have been protective stickers covering the heatsinks, I had none. Anti-static sponge on top of the box somehow not aligned with the board ( there should have been a cut-out for the right heatsink but there wasn't any) and again found out that part belonged to an Extreme9. Very close inspection showed a tiny TIM residue on one of the capacitors ( i know it didnt belong to me becoz it was silicon based white, mine was MX-4). And i realized that I was not the first owner of this board. Quickly contacted that company and seriously scolded the sales department














and told them i was going to Trading Standards. To my surprise they promptly refunded me full even without asking for the board. Later on they very politely asked for the return of the first board "free of postage".
Second time, I went with a lot more reputable company (an international one). Board arrived. But this time I knew what to expect







. And again!!!! some weird things, no stickers on DIMM slots at all, plastic protective covering on the socket was upside down, and SB fan was disconnected!!!! I was furious





















as you can imagine. Contacted the guys. not telling here what i said but u can imagine







Anyhow they asked me to give them a chance to correct the mistake and they sent me another board without asking for the first one. Third time board arrived and this time everything was how they should be








So, I strongly suspect, sellers are trying to push those boards that were sent back by someone else for some reason and they are hoping someone will take it and they will get away with it. Customer reviews also reflect this suspicion. Afterall, which manufacturer would want to send out their produtcs in that order (knowing that they go thru quality control) and get bad reputation?
So, moral of the story, watch as many unboxing videos (especially those made by serious reviewers) as possible and scrutinize every detail of the packaging and the product, so you know what to expect.

Seriously, try Extreme4. If the board you get is NOT one of those "push-around" ones (and make sure it isn't), you will be Extreme(4)ly happy


----------



## zerokool_3211

i am Folding with my CPU in a Ubuntu VM and bitcoin mining on my 6970, at 35-40K PPD Folding and idk what minig i am really doing yet....but tath is at very high GPU over clocks....and my 3820 @ 4.750 @ 1.44v vcore staying at about 75 degrees on my H100 all the time


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the local nerd store where I bought the board and ran it by them. One of the guys said there was a bios update to show the PCIE options. How the hell does a company FORGET a thing like that?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 5% restocking fee, but that's understandable. The board isn't broken, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations on a solid Asus x79 board? Local nerd store has:
> P9X79 PRO - $309
> Rampage IV Gene - $279 (it's micro ATX, but sure looks sweet for the price)
> Sabertooth - $329
> Kinda liking that Gene! I see a lot of guys rocking the sabertooth, but not sure it's worth the extra $50 over the Gene. I know nothing of AsRock, but the Extreme4 looks like a great buy at $229 ($249 with a $20 MIR). Damn, that might be worth a look.


also i am on a R4 GENE as well...it is a really good board IMO if you are only gonna run on GFX card


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> also i am on a R4 GENE as well...it is a really good board IMO if you are only gonna run one GFX card


the slot spacing is the same as all other motherboards unless you use slot 1 and 3 but before we had the options to do that slot 1 and 2 where fine, kinda


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you see "Processor base clock (Gear ratio)"? That is Strap setting. This X79 OC guide is using Gigabyte as reference:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


AWESOME!! THAT'S the piece of info I was missing!!! I also COMPLETELY missed that guide, even though I searched before posting questions! DOH! +REP for being so damn helpful.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> So my recommendation would be as follows; (assuming, understandably you dont wanna spend too much on it) Try Asrock Extreme4. Its a great solid board with a very very competitive price. Very good and easy to use BIOS, good onboard cooling etc.Read some reviews on it and watch videos on youtube.I know it will give you everything you want. If you are not satisfied for any reason, send it back and go with Gene.


Good plan! I'm still on the fence about Asrock, just because this Gigabyte board is one of the FEW times over the years that I strayed from Asus. Everytime I do that, I get burned! Not sure I feel comfortable taking another risk, and risking another restocking fee. Not to mention another Windows install. That's getting painful due to a slow net connection. Windows updates take me HOURS. I might just get the Gene. I'll sleep on it.







Thanks for the advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> also i am on a R4 GENE as well...it is a really good board IMO if you are only gonna run on GFX card


That's my plan. After doing X-fire with a pair of 4890s a while back, I didn't find it was worth the money / mess / power consumption / noise level. I didn't see much (if any) performance increase in games. And hell if my old 6870 could run Skyrim at HD resolutions with HQ textures, I'm sure my new 7950 will be MORE than enough for me. I just need lots of SATA ports, and all these mobos have me covered well on that front.


----------



## Forgiven12

I had to raise PLL voltage a little (1.85v) to achieve stability. Temperatures are high, still acceptable for 24/7 use given that my air cooling system is rather quiet. OCCT will remain as my stress test of choice as it is much more sensitive to unstability compared to IBT or Prime.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i just got a great deal on G.skill Sniper series 2133.....it was 2 dual channel kits....i am currently running mushkin blackline 1600, but it is a quad channel kit.....do you think i would see any gains by switching to the 2133?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i just got a great deal on G.skill Sniper series 2133.....it was 2 dual channel kits....i am currently running mushkin blackline 1600, but it is a quad channel kit.....do you think i would see any gains by switching to the 2133?


the dual and quad part are irrelevant 2 x 2 sticks make up 4 / quad and quad 2133 will be better then quad 1600 unless the 1600 are crazy cl6/7 sticks and the 2133 are cl12


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the dual and quad part are irrelevant 2 x 2 sticks make up 4 / quad and quad 2133 will be better then quad 1600 unless the 1600 are crazy cl6/7 sticks and the 2133 are cl12


Do you mean crazy ram like these ?




Patriot ddr3 777 20 1.9v


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I know you can only OC so hi with the 3820, so i was wondering which cooler should i get for OC'ing? Would a H100 be better than the existing H60 that i got? I can get a good deal on the H100 for like $70 after MIR, but it mihgt be overkill if the multiplier for 3820 only goes up to 43x? can i hack the 3820 to OC hi'er than my old 2700k?


----------



## kizwan

No hack needed. Only need to use Strap. You can look in this table some of the overclocked 3820:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/official-sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the dual and quad part are irrelevant 2 x 2 sticks make up 4 / quad and quad 2133 will be better then quad 1600 unless the 1600 are crazy cl6/7 sticks and the 2133 are cl12


is everyone else feel the same way?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> is everyone else feel the same way?


Go for it thats what im running you can mod the ram timing in the bios as well


----------



## zerokool_3211

someone had told me that sniper series was generic ram modules....was just trying to get more info


----------



## zerokool_3211

i got 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231519

and i am running http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226272 right now

i just didnt want to quad channel to effect its performance a lot


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i got 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231519
> and i am running http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226272 right now
> i just didnt want to quad channel to effect its performance a lot


look if you put your 2 lots of 2 sticks all in the red slots it will be quad channel, if your motherboard had 4 red and 4 black putting 2 in red and 2 in black will be 2 lots of dual channel, your motherboad only has 4 red slots so you will either have quad channel or quad channel regardless if you bought 4 lots of single sticks, a set of 3 and a single stick or 2 lots of 2, its quad


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> look if you put your 2 lots of 2 sticks all in the red slots it will be quad channel, if your motherboard had 4 red and 4 black putting 2 in red and 2 in black will be 2 lots of dual channel, your motherboad only has 4 red slots so you will either have quad channel or quad channel regardless if you bought 4 lots of single sticks, a set of 3 and a single stick or 2 lots of 2, its quad


well explained


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> well explained


Thanks, hopefully it will put that to rest, and maybe get me to 15


----------



## zerokool_3211

thanks for all the help


----------



## Mailo34

Hey I have problem with my CPU. Currently using 4750Mhz using 1.41V until recently. Now during Far cry 3 I had bluescreen with CPU error, so I had to change it to 1.42V, but whay I always after some time have to add up voltages, it is for the second time...

Also I tried to reset CMOS and cpu just doesnt want to take it to the default I have 4625hz, 123Mhz as a default setting (numbers set up by it self) and so on... it doesnt make any sense...
Also I want speedstep to be on (want using offset) and also doesnt work... still full frequency... It used to be ok about couple months ago, when I was testing...

I have the newest Bios....


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> Hey I have problem with my CPU. Currently using 4750Mhz using 1.41V until recently. Now during Far cry 3 I had bluescreen with CPU error, so I had to change it to 1.42V, but whay I always after some time have to add up voltages, it is for the second time...
> Also I tried to reset CMOS and cpu just doesnt want to take it to the default I have 4625hz, 123Mhz as a default setting (numbers set up by it self) and so on... it doesnt make any sense...
> Also I want speedstep to be on (want using offset) and also doesnt work... still full frequency... It used to be ok about couple months ago, when I was testing...
> I have the newest Bios....


did you ever fully stress it at 1.41v using prime95 for 24 hours or more? ive had perfectly stable overclocks in games but rendering a video will cause a crash, its how it uses the cpu with your memory. That's why prime95 is a great tool and lets you test both memory and cpu.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> did you ever fully stress it at 1.41v using prime95 for 24 hours or more? ive had perfectly stable overclocks in games but rendering a video will cause a crash, its how it uses the cpu with your memory. That's why prime95 is a great tool and lets you test both memory and cpu.


agreed.....i thought i had a stable overclock.....it was even prime stable....but i started folding on a linux VMware box and mining Bitcoins on my gpu, and i had to bump up my v core just a bit as well


----------



## Mailo34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> did you ever fully stress it at 1.41v using prime95 for 24 hours or more? ive had perfectly stable overclocks in games but rendering a video will cause a crash, its how it uses the cpu with your memory. That's why prime95 is a great tool and lets you test both memory and cpu.


24hours? hell no







I jsut use always Intel burn test with memory stress, always tells me if cpus is stable. But dont know why the same voltages past couple months ago and now not anymore...


----------



## Imglidinhere

Did it occur to anyone that this has gone on for longer than 1600 posts?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> 24hours? hell no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jsut use always Intel burn test with memory stress, always tells me if cpus is stable. But dont know why the same voltages past couple months ago and now not anymore...


Slight degradation


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailo34*
> 
> 24hours? hell no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jsut use always Intel burn test with memory stress, always tells me if cpus is stable. But dont know why the same voltages past couple months ago and now not anymore...


How many passes and what problem size? 10 passes at high doesn't tell you much for example.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> did you ever fully stress it at 1.41v using prime95 for 24 hours or more? ive had perfectly stable overclocks in games but rendering a video will cause a crash, its how it uses the cpu with your memory. That's why prime95 is a great tool and lets you test both memory and cpu.


If its a really good one 1 hour to 2hrs P95 is enough to give you a good idea whats going on , but personally 12hrs is more than enough


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If its a really good one 1 hour to 2hrs P95 is enough to give you a good idea whats going on , but personally 12hrs is more than enough


yeah i myself don't run it at all as i don't need to, many years benching you learn these things. Just a general noob proof way doing 24 hours of it


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If its a really good one 1 hour to 2hrs P95 is enough to give you a good idea whats going on , but personally 12hrs is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i myself don't run it at all as i don't need to, many years benching you learn these things. Just a general noob proof way doing 24 hours of it
Click to expand...

Agreed








Mind you, I saw this in someone's signature (might not be word for word tho) but can't remember who and I like it








"I would rather stick needles into my eyes than torturing a chip for 24 hours on P95, let alone a good one"


----------



## zerokool_3211

Anyone have any good reasons why my r4g won't run this sniper 2133 @ 2133....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerokool_3211

i have to set it to auto in the bios and it runs @ 1600....i may have to put the mushkin 1600 back in


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i have to set it to auto in the bios and it runs @ 1600....i may have to put the mushkin 1600 back in


Use xmp


----------



## zerokool_3211

i tried that....everything else auto and xmp 2133 profile selected


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i tried that....everything else auto and xmp 2133 profile selected


What clock is your rig running at? and maybe bump the dram voltage up to 1.65volts cause when i run my rig at 5Ghz my ram is at 2050mhz


----------



## zerokool_3211

this is 2133 so i was trying to run it a 4.750 so 37 multiplier, 125 strap, i was trying to use the 2000 strap for ram in the bios......my mushkin 1600 i have ran this clock at 1666?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> this is 2133 so i was trying to run it a 4.750 so 37 multiplier, 125 strap, i was trying to use the 2000 strap for ram in the bios......my mushkin 1600 i have ran this clock at 1666?


If chip has a good memory controller it could handle that speed but sometimes they simply dont like it, especially at high clocks. I am sure if you lower your clock a bit and increase the volts on memory, they will reach 2133.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i thought the ram should just run at the speed it is supposed to


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i thought the ram should just run at the speed it is supposed to


If cpu is overclocked IMC might have a hard time to keep up with the extra ram speed.


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i have only tried 1.6v on the ram cause that is what the xmp profile called for....i will try some more voltage


----------



## kuruptx

So if this CPU is not unlocked how do you overclock it, can you just change the multiplier X43 for example or what?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I got money to burn on a mb that has the features I use when benching VGA Hotwire the oc key and such, not on a CPU that cost twice as much and is basically the same. The 3960x was £1000 / $1850 when I got my 3820 which was only £220. The 3820 vantage CPU score at 5ghz is 34,000 which is comparable to the more expensive end of the line and 6c-12t is rarely used. And I will only ever buy asus rog boards cause you get what you pay for, apart from my sr2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you forget about the 3930K? it is the 3960X with 3MB less L3 and about $550. Seriously x79 is such a waste on a 3820.
Click to expand...

Not if you use the RAM Bandwidth or extra PCIe lanes but don't need 6 core performance, or if you plan to go to IB-e but want to buy stuff for it now, X79 with an i7 3820 is going to be way better if you have two GPUs and a RAID card for example, I want to go X79 and a 3820 because the extra $100 I put down on a motherboard (Really, it's the nearly the same if I was comparing it to the equal Z77 board, both UP4s) is worth having the benefits of X79 as well as being able to get an IB-e 6 or maybe even 8 core later.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> So if this CPU is not unlocked how do you overclock it, can you just change the multiplier X43 for example or what?


Change multiplier and BCLK


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Not if you use the RAM Bandwidth or extra PCIe lanes but don't need 6 core performance, or if you plan to go to IB-e but want to buy stuff for it now, X79 with an i7 3820 is going to be way better if you have two GPUs and a RAID card for example, I want to go X79 and a 3820 because the extra $100 I put down on a motherboard (Really, it's the nearly the same if I was comparing it to the equal Z77 board, both UP4s) is worth having the benefits of X79 as well as being able to get an IB-e 6 or maybe even 8 core later.


I don't see how its a waste to put a 3820 on a 79 platform, future upgrades and I see alot of gamers going for it aswell.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Not if you use the RAM Bandwidth or extra PCIe lanes but don't need 6 core performance, or if you plan to go to IB-e but want to buy stuff for it now, X79 with an i7 3820 is going to be way better if you have two GPUs and a RAID card for example, I want to go X79 and a 3820 because the extra $100 I put down on a motherboard (Really, it's the nearly the same if I was comparing it to the equal Z77 board, both UP4s) is worth having the benefits of X79 as well as being able to get an IB-e 6 or maybe even 8 core later.


Don't bother, he's trolling.


----------



## zerokool_3211

looks like a bios update may have fixed it


----------



## zerokool_3211

i had a really recent bios though


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> So if this CPU is not unlocked how do you overclock it, can you just change the multiplier X43 for example or what?


3820 is actually "partially" unlocked. For overclock using mutiplier alone, you have limited unlocked multiplier x39 - x43. To overclock higher, let say 5GHz, you can use Strap. With Strap you can overclock higher but still maintain PCIe/DMI controller speed (100MHz). Some people do overclock BCLK too, mostly between 5% to 10% variation.


----------



## zerokool_3211

looks like i am only getting 10k ppd on my Ubuntu VM box folding now after going to the sniper 2133 running it @ 2000 XMP profile...came from mushkin 1600.....it is a WU i usually get 30k ppd


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> looks like i am only getting 10k ppd on my Ubuntu VM box folding now after going to the sniper 2133 running it @ 2000 XMP profile...came from mushkin 1600.....it is a WU i usually get 30k ppd


why dont you look at the work unti number and see if its even the same as the old one, it wont be thus different ppd my sr2 somtimes got 40k ppd - 400k ppd, 40k being smp


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> I don't see how its a waste to put a 3820 on a 79 platform, future upgrades and I see alot of gamers going for it aswell.


I agree ! the 3820 is a very underated chip and its very capable to handle nearly anything you can throw at it ...im proof of that.....


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> Anyone have any good reasons why my r4g won't run this sniper 2133 @ 2133....lol
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I think the IMC in the 3820 is a bit weak. I got som g.skill 2400Mhz but I can't get it stable over 2000Mhz.


----------



## Rbby258

3820 = 2600k


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> I think the IMC in the 3820 is a bit weak. I got som g.skill 2400Mhz but I can't get it stable over 2000Mhz.


i have my Geil Evo Corsa (rated at 2133) working at 2240mh (12-12-12-36)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> i have my Geil Evo Corsa (rated at 2133) working at 2240mh (12-12-12-36)


my gskill 2133 works at 2400 10-12-11-28


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

ripjaws CL11 @ 2050 9-11-9-27


----------



## zerokool_3211

i looks like it may have needed to figure the PPD better...it seems to be running well with 3820 @ 4.750, 1.47v and the the CL11 sniper series at 2000 11 11 11 30


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i looks like it may have needed to figure the PPD better...it seems to be running well with 3820 @ 4.750, 1.47v and the the CL11 sniper series at 2000 11 11 11 30


Is your 3820 4.75ghz at 1.47v or is your ram at 1.47v?


----------



## zerokool_3211

3820....the ram right now is at 1.62


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


There is always a solution


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes there is go costa go.....








this chip needs 0.04 v more than my fried malay to be stable @ 5016mhz Other than that same settings as the no1 O/C 3820 2011. Its the cpu core temp difference between core 0 and core 2 that trips me out


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Thats pretty nice mate







btw, having 2 very good chips is very very very lucky...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah i am very flukey







and on the flip side very unlucky as well







RIP sandybe you went out with a bang


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah i am very flukey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the flip side very unlucky as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP sandybe you went out with a bang


101 gun salute







heheh


----------



## Bart

Or was that 100 degrees C salute?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Or was that 100 degrees C salute?










Show some respect for the dead dude


----------



## Bart

RIP! Now get a Costa Rica chip, so I can gauge how mine will perform when my water cooling gear gets here!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP! Now get a Costa Rica chip, so I can gauge how mine will perform when my water cooling gear gets here!


I am running one right now.. [email protected]@ 9-11-9-27-1t


----------



## Bart

Nice! I don't know if I want to push mine that high, but that's a sweet number.







That level of voltage scares the crap outta me though! I don't have access to chips like you do.







Mine runs nice and cool at 4.3Ghz (1.272V). You put the fear in me by cooking that chip! LOL!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thats about wat mine will run at that clock , as long as you stay away from 1.7v you be ok . At least we know what a good malay can do







These settings are the same as the malay except for the vcore


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am running one right now.. [email protected]@ 9-11-9-27-1t


Try using the latest Prime 95 that I recommended a while back.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Try using the latest Prime 95 that I recommended a while back.


27.7 is the latest one is that correct ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Oh, were you using it in the screenshot?







My bad. Hard to tell from it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Oh, were you using it in the screenshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. Hard to tell from it.


Its all good Mr simpletech ! . I appreciate all of your input for me and many others...respect







You dont get 5 blue flamers for nothin...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 3820 = 2600k


3820 = 4 core 3930
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> **Just updated with the latest 310.54 driver.
> 
> I got an pm from Junkboy asking to compare my two rigs since I run both 7970s and a 680.
> 
> Both cards clocked to 1300 core and 1750 memory (7000 effective). The 680 is actually running slightly higher clocks, 1305/1752 -ish. Systems are very close, almost identical in the most respects, SSD RAID 0, 16GB Samsung wonder ram @ 2133 (same timings), watercooled cpu/gpu/vrm, etc...
> 
> The 7970 setup. You can also look at the rigs in my sig rig.
> 
> 3930k is limited to 4 cores. I ran cinebench to confirm performance is the same. They should be since it's the same IPC. After running cinebench, I have to barf a little when I think about how much two cores costs in relation to the 3820 lol.
> 
> [email protected] (37x 130) - 9.32pts
> 
> 
> [email protected] (48x100) - 9.35pts
> .


http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Damn, you so finally fried that old chip? My condolences man.









Wow that's a lot of volts on the new one all around.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 3820 = 4 core 3930
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40
> Damn, you so finally fried that old chip? My condolences man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a lot of volts on the new one all around.


Thanks man much appreciated







3820=4core 3930







Those results say everthing hehehe hexacores are overated and overpriced ! Ive had this one for ages still adjustments to be made , any advice would be good














mate


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks man much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3820=4core 3930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those results say everthing hehehe hexacores are overated and overpriced ! Ive had this one for ages still adjustments to be made , any advice would be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate


I can't see a reason way you are so exited?
It is simple mat: 38 is 66% of 39 power (cores). On Newegg.com 38 is 53% of 39 price. I will always give money for this, 15% overrated and overpriced , additional power








Or you can say that for $270 "I'm a man"
But only the correct logic is that 39 have 50% more power than 38 witch can be decisive factor in my job
Your reaction is typical for the people which do not know how strong computer should be for what they do


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> I can't see a reason way you are so exited?
> It is simple mat: 38 is 66% of 39 power (cores). On Newegg.com 38 is 53% of 39 price. I will always give money for this, 15% overrated and overpriced , additional power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can say that for $270 "I'm a man"
> But only the correct logic is that 39 have 50% more power than 38 witch can be decisive factor in my job
> Your reaction is typical for the people which do not know how strong computer should be for what they do


Yeah fair enough point taken dude







I didnt mean to offend anyone i made that statement because from my perspective thats what it is and thats why i run the 3820 i dont need any more power than that


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 3820 = 4 core 3930
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40
> Damn, you so finally fried that old chip? My condolences man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a lot of volts on the new one all around.


i didn't mean physically the same, lots of people are hating on the 3820 but they all loved the 2600k. 2600k has equal performance to a 3820 regardless of the locked multiplier


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i didn't mean physically the same, lots of people are hating on the 3820 but they all loved the 2600k. 2600k has equal performance to a 3820 regardless of the locked multiplier


Thats a fair statement







some hate 3820 but i love it . I got the results / effect i was after


----------



## zerokool_3211

i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

3930k to 3820 is not a fair comparison at all. It is very obvious that 3930k will beat it, mind you 3930k is almost as good as 3960x and it will tear to pieces all the rival cpus out there.. It is in a completely different league. Only comparison can be made on the basis of needs and economic returns. If you are gonna compare then 3930k to 3960x is a more feasible one. To me double the price of 3960x cannot justify its performance against 3930k which in all benchmarks 3930k stands toe to toe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y76iQh1WpDI

Well, I am very happy with my 3820, it is easily doing 5250mhz stable at around 1.48~1.50v mark and 5000mhz stable just below 1.40v. "In my case" I don't see any point in paying twice as much just for 50% increase. Besides I might not get this lucky with a 3930k. However noone can deny the fact that 3930k is an absolute powerhouse but unless you definitely need that much power 3820 can serve you just fine.
I think i will stick to this chip till Ivy B-E is released (if ever)


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...


They're the exact same chip, except the 3820 is locked, has IOMMU, quad channel RAM and 2MB extra cache and no IGP, so unless you're using GPGPU the 2600k can't keep up.


----------



## kizwan

OK, then:-
3820 = 2600K
3820 = 3930K except the other two core is disabled in 3820
3820 = 3960X except the other two core is disabled in 3820 & without the "X"

I can compare 3820 with Intel Celeron too. For me the best feature brought by SB-E is 40× PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 lanes. If you guys want to talk about fact, technically 3820 multiplier is not locked but has partial unlocked multiplier.

@Rbby258, I don't think tsm106 saying you're wrong when you said 3820 = 2600k. I believe tsm106 only meant to say 3820 also equal to 4 core 3930K. If you look carefully in tsm106's post, tsm106 running two benchmark for [email protected] & 4 core [email protected] The performance between the two exactly similar. So, the 3930K priced for the extra two cores seems ridiculously high. I admit this doesn't cover every criteria like full unlocked multiplier advantage on 3930K (but 3820 overclock really well too with partially unlocked multiplier) but for those who only running multi-threaded application which only utilized 4 cores, it seems ridiculous to buy 3930k or hexcore processor. That's all. Nothing bad intended to 3930k or hexcore processor or hexcore owner. I don't know many applications that utilized 6-cores.

Can we drop this & continue overclocking 3820. HOMECINEMA-PC, now it's time for you to post another success of overclocking your 3820.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Can we drop this & continue overclocking 3820. HOMECINEMA-PC, now it's time for you to post another success of overclocking your 3820.


Agreed, i am coming with another test result soon







just need to make "a slight" change in the cooling system








I'm sure HOMECINEMA-PC will come up with some shocking results...


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> OK, then:-
> 3820 = 2600K
> 3820 = 3930K except the other two core is disabled in 3820
> 3820 = 3960X except the other two core is disabled in 3820 & without the "X"
> 
> I can compare 3820 with Intel Celeron too. For me the best feature brought by SB-E is 40× PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 lanes. If you guys want to talk about fact, technically 3820 multiplier is not locked but has partial unlocked multiplier.


Nah, the 3820 is a completely different quad core die, the 3930K and 3960X are both 8 core dies with 2 cores disabled.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...
> 
> 
> 
> *They're the exact same chip,* except the 3820 is locked, has IOMMU, quad channel RAM and 2MB extra cache and no IGP, so unless you're using GPGPU the 2600k can't keep up.
Click to expand...

That is just flat out wrong. The 3820 is a new die built on the 32nm SB-E process. This is why it has all the SB-E parts. They didn't just graft it onto a 2600k.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> The 3820 is a new die built on the 32nm SB-E process. This is why it has all the SB-E parts. They didn't just graft it onto a 2600k.


LoL I like that wording


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay this is the best ive got from the costa this was a while ago ...http://valid.canardpc.com/2558028

Thanks for all your support it gives me a warm fuzzy feeling on the inside


----------



## tsm106

Is that 5.13? I have to squint to see that and can barely make it out. How many volts was that?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

The malay is better vcore , temps , o/c i should find another one


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> The malay is better vcore , temps , o/c i should find another one


Thats a very good one mate







it could do that clock at lower voltage, maybe


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I m gonna try different settings i wiil be back


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This is a bit better dropped the clock slightly ...

Much less volts allround apart from vcore


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is a bit better dropped the clock slightly ...
> 
> Much less volts allround apart from vcore


Those temps are a lot lot lot better


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...
> 
> 
> 
> *They're the exact same chip,* except the 3820 is locked, has IOMMU, quad channel RAM and 2MB extra cache and no IGP, so unless you're using GPGPU the 2600k can't keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just flat out wrong. The 3820 is a new die built on the 32nm SB-E process. This is why it has all the SB-E parts. They didn't just graft it onto a 2600k.
Click to expand...

I know, I was meaning internally, exact same cores in the exact same config but with more cache, no IGP and two extra RAM channels.

Not like SB-e which is the exact same cores in a slightly different config. (ie. 2-4 extra)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...
> 
> 
> 
> *They're the exact same chip,* except the 3820 is locked, has IOMMU, quad channel RAM and 2MB extra cache and no IGP, so unless you're using GPGPU the 2600k can't keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just flat out wrong. The 3820 is a new die built on the 32nm SB-E process. This is why it has all the SB-E parts. They didn't just graft it onto a 2600k.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I know, I was meaning internally, exact same cores in the exact same config but with more cache, no IGP and two extra RAM channels.*
> 
> Not like SB-e which is the exact same cores in a slightly different config. (ie. 2-4 extra)
Click to expand...

They're not the exact same cores, what the hell?? Read what I wrote. Hell go google it. Everything is different, transistor count, die size, nevermind its built on the SBE process and not the SB process.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i dont think the 2600k can hang with the 3820....not in a lot of things...
> 
> 
> 
> *They're the exact same chip,* except the 3820 is locked, has IOMMU, quad channel RAM and 2MB extra cache and no IGP, so unless you're using GPGPU the 2600k can't keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just flat out wrong. The 3820 is a new die built on the 32nm SB-E process. This is why it has all the SB-E parts. They didn't just graft it onto a 2600k.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I know, I was meaning internally, exact same cores in the exact same config but with more cache, no IGP and two extra RAM channels.*
> 
> Not like SB-e which is the exact same cores in a slightly different config. (ie. 2-4 extra)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not the exact same cores, what the hell?? Read what I wrote. Hell go google it. Everything is different, transistor count, die size, nevermind its built on the SBE process and not the SB process.
Click to expand...

They are. There's probably small tweaks, but they're both built on the 32nm process...And they are different dies, but the same cores. (ie. Sandy Bridge, as Intel doesn't provide us with a separate name for the actual core like AMD was)

I suggest you read up on CPU design...It's much like how Thuban, Deneb, Zosma, Heka, Callisto and Llano all are using the exact same Stars core in different configurations with slight tweaks, all of the 32nm CPUs on 1155 and 2011 are Sandy Bridge cores with different support components and differing core amounts, iirc the Pentium and i3 have a few extra things disabled that lower IPC but apart from that it's why IPC performance is so uniform across Intels range.


----------



## Blameless

The individual cores are virtually identical, but the IMC, System Agent, various I/Os, and basic layout of the processor die as a whole are very different between SB and SB-E. These differences do change how they OC and how they react to tweaking.

For example SB-E in general tends to not need as much VTT, PLL, or vCore for the same clocks as Sandy, but often needs more VCCSA.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres my latest trick.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/2610587....Wadda ya rekon ? check the temps







LLC on extreme..


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres my latest trick.....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610587....Wadda ya rekon ? check the temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC on extreme..


Thats a very good overclock mate







and very good temps knowing your ambient hovers around 30C WellDone


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> keep it below 1.5v, i would think 1.5v would shorten the life of the cpu but by the time it dies you would probably of sold it and brought a new rig in years to come ( these numbers are for example use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1.4v = 7 years 1.5v = 4 years 1.6v = 2 years with ss, as long as temps aren't hitting over 80c


I know this is from a long time ago, but wasn't sure if this was addressed or not.
Are the numbers you give for 24/7 100% cpu usage?
Also what temps?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I know this is from a long time ago, but wasn't sure if this was addressed or not.
> Are the numbers you give for 24/7 100% cpu usage?
> Also what temps?


not really just general usage with odd gaming and rendering also there not 100% accurate just a brief overview of how voltage effects chips


----------



## theJaybo

Curious to know.... I read that you DO NOT want to change the BCLK, as it overclocks the pci bus as well?

I'm currently running;

36 x 125.0mhz bclk giving me stable 4500mhz @ 1.40vcore (im working to lower it)
Ram is 1600mhz running @ 1333mhz 1.50v

Should I reduce the BCLK and increase the multiplier instead?

Thanks!


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Curious to know.... I read that you DO NOT want to change the BCLK, as it overclocks the pci bus as well?
> I'm currently running;
> 36 x 125.0mhz bclk giving me stable 4500mhz @ 1.40vcore (im working to lower it)
> Ram is 1600mhz running @ 1333mhz 1.50v
> Should I reduce the BCLK and increase the multiplier instead?
> Thanks!


You are correct, however that's what the BCLK strap is for. If you run 125 BCLK the strap makes sure DMI and PCI are still at 100 mhz, only CPU and RAM will run at the actual BCLK value you set (125). You can still raise or lower BCLK outside the exact strap value a bit, but not much, around 5%. If you reduce your BCLK you'll actually cause the DMI and PCI speeds to deviate from their intended frequency, unless you set it to 100 but then you're limited to 4.3 ghz on your CPU.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats a very good overclock mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and very good temps knowing your ambient hovers around 30C WellDone


Thanks geezer dont forget u have the best stable 3820 o/c out there







mate


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Thanks geezer dont forget u have the best stable 3820 o/c out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate


Cheers







....I am sure someone might come up with something better (some named HOMECINEMA-PC maybe







) but I haven't finished yet







heheh
Seriously tho, in middle of Australian summer, those temps with that overclock is amazing


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am sure someone might come up with something better (some named HOMECINEMA-PC maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I haven't finished yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh
> Seriously tho, in middle of Australian summer, those temps with that overclock is amazing


REP+ !!!

Thanks man, makes sense now! So that would explain why my 3d scores went down at one point while I was jamming numbers into the bios









Since my last post, Ive stabilized voltage to 1.36v (1.368v in Cpu-Z), Clocked the ram at 1666.6mhz (its native 1600mhz) @ 1.60v. Which I hear is decent because this corsair vengeance memory doesn't like to be overclocked apparently. Going to work on getting the the ram voltage down some more.

I'm now in the top 20 (#19 actually) of this CPU on passmark.com with very little effort.

What can explain my loss of ~5% ssd performance after overclock?

Also I can achieve similar stable overclocks by raising the multiplier and lowering the BCLK however that lowers my QPI Link speed. What is the ideal combination I'm looking for?

High BCLK - Low multiplier Thus keeping QPI link above 5000mhz
or
Lower BCLK - Higher Multiplier Thus reducing QPI below 5000mhz

Thanks for the help guys, and HOMECINEMA-PC = God + too much time on his hands


----------



## theJaybo

Another question. I really like the temps at idle when using speed step (~30-32c). When overclocked ~4500mhz I can't seem to get Speed Step to take over and lower the voltage and clock speed. Works fine in stock mode, but as soon as I clock higher, it doesn't work. I even tried manually clocking to the stock speed (100x36) and using offset mode to control the voltage, and speed step works at that point. It seems when I raise the voltage beyond ~1.25 its like speed step doesnt work.

When I say it doesnt work, it DOES down clock the processor but not the voltage.

Right now Im running 125x35 = 4,375mhz @ 1.352v , I can see as I type this at idle it drops to 125x12 = 1,500mhz @ 1.352v.

Yes I am using offset mode to control voltage, everything else is set to auto


----------



## kizwan

When you're using CPU Strap, the voltage only go down a little when idle. When I tested this before, it only go down ~0.01V. See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713

Also the idle frequency (LFM mode) no longer 1200MHz but 1500MHz (lowest multiplier = x12, BCLK STRAP = 125 ==> 12 * 125 = 1500MHz). The "higher" voltage when idle most probably to compensate the higher BCLK STRAP. To get the most of the Speedstep advantage, I use multiplier to overclock; BCLK = 105 & multiplier = x43 for 4.5GHz. When idle voltage go down to 1.0xxV & idle temp is better. However, if you want to overclock more than 4.5GHz, I recommend using STRAP.

For BCLK overclocking, most CPU only capable of 5 to 10% variation for PCIe/DMI. The only bad can happen if you overclock BCLK higher is your computer become unstable, that's all. It only indication you overclock too high. It won't fried your hardware. I've overclocked BCLK on my previous computers almost 25% than original BCLK. It running fine without any problem.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you're using CPU Strap, the voltage only go down a little when idle. When I tested this before, it only go down ~0.01V. See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713
> Also the idle frequency (LFM mode) no longer 1200MHz but 1500MHz (lowest multiplier = x12, BCLK STRAP = 125 ==> 12 * 125 = 1500MHz). The "higher" voltage when idle most probably to compensate the higher BCLK STRAP. To get the most of the Speedstep advantage, I use multiplier to overclock; BCLK = 105 & multiplier = x43 for 4.5GHz. When idle voltage go down to 1.0xxV & idle temp is better. However, if you want to overclock more than 4.5GHz, I recommend using STRAP.
> For BCLK overclocking, most CPU only capable of 5 to 10% variation for PCIe/DMI. The only bad can happen if you overclock BCLK higher is your computer become unstable, that's all. It only indication you overclock too high. It won't fried your hardware. I've overclocked BCLK on my previous computers almost 25% than original BCLK. It running fine without any problem.


I see. I have my CPU strap set to 125mhz, my BCLK set to 125 and my multiplier at 36 giving me 4.5ghz stable @ 1.352v (under load) 1.36 idle.

So because Im using such a high BCLK that's why I cant get the voltage to go down at idle? When using the higher BCLK the QPI Link runs at 5000mhz, I get about 5-8% better benchmarks this way.

Are you using offset mode to control voltage?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> So because Im using such a high BCLK that's why I cant get the voltage to go down at idle?


Yes, I suspect it is, to compensate higher BCLK STRAP.

I'm using offset voltage, +0.04 (STRAP=AUTO, BCLK=105, multiplier=43). When using CPU Strap (CPU Strap=125, multiplier=37), offset voltage is +0.33.


----------



## Roch

I feel a bit embarrased posting my meagre effort after looking at some of these monster clocks! I'm fairly happy though, HT, turbo and offset voltage enabled, i'm running a H100i with the stock fans swapped for Gentle Typhoon AP15s so it's quiet as well.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> I feel a bit embarrased posting my meagre effort after looking at some of these monster clocks! I'm fairly happy though, HT, turbo and offset voltage enabled, i'm running a H100i with the stock fans swapped for Gentle Typhoon AP15s so it's quiet as well.


Temps r looking good, mind you thats the only thing i can read, i can't read the rest..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gidday geezer hows that 5250Ghz stable going for you ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> I feel a bit embarrased posting my meagre effort after looking at some of these monster clocks! I'm fairly happy though, HT, turbo and offset voltage enabled, i'm running a H100i with the stock fans swapped for Gentle Typhoon AP15s so it's quiet as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Temps r looking good, mind you thats the only thing i can read, i can't read the rest..


I'm too old for this. Lol. I can only see temp for Core #3 & #4 are 52C & 50C respectively. So temp looking good.


----------



## Roch

lol, sorry guys. It's only 4.3, 100 x 43, 1.256v (offset), HT, turbo, sleep states etc all enabled.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday geezer hows that 5250Ghz stable going for you ?


Hey mate, its going good







my last Vcore was 1.480 and i found that it could run stable below that voltage, havent tested throughly below 1.480v yet but I will soon


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> lol, sorry guys. It's only 4.3, 100 x 43, 1.256v (offset), HT, turbo, sleep states etc all enabled.


Thats better, we can see now







nice, clean overclock with good temps, welldone


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will write as much as i can remember, later I will go in bios and write them all down. But these should all be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi: 41
> BCLK: 125
> Ram :1600 (but cpuz shows1730~1750)
> Ram timings: Auto ( XMP Profile)
> Ram Volt: 1.605
> Vcore: 1.410
> PLL: 1.868
> Other Volts: Auto
> All C States: Disabled
> C1E : Auto
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Disabled
> Intel Speed Step: Disabled
> LLC: 1 (This is the highest for Asrock Boards, dunno how it works for your board)
> Well, pretty much thats it but i will check again..


Great profile....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Great profile....


Thank you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thank you


It even works on my costa higher vcore though. Definately better when i had the malay running on those settings , RIP


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> It even works on my costa higher vcore though. Definately better when i had the malay running on those settings , RIP


That was a good chip


----------



## theJaybo

Nice temps, that H100i really working good!


----------



## theJaybo

You think yours is dreadful Roch.... heres mine.

125x36
125 strap
1.376v at idle
1.360v full load
Ram clocked at 1666.6mhz (from 1600) @ 1.51v
Idle temps 32-35c

Im using manual voltage not offset (was complicated to setup). Also have Turbo and Speed step turned off as they do nothing when using manual voltage.

For the life of me when I approach 1.360v (in bios) the system will BSOD under stress test. I like having the bclk at 125 which keeps the QPI link (related FSB) up and I get about 5% better bench marks.

Should I downclock to something like 100x43 and get the voltage down?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> I see. I have my CPU strap set to 125mhz, my BCLK set to 125 and my multiplier at 36 giving me 4.5ghz stable @ 1.352v (under load) 1.36 idle.
> So because Im using such a high BCLK that's why I cant get the voltage to go down at idle? When using the higher BCLK the QPI Link runs at 5000mhz, I get about 5-8% better benchmarks this way.
> Are you using offset mode to control voltage?


If I'm not mistaken, Speedstep requires you to use voltage offset, it won't work if you manually set a voltage value. Unfortunately, the voltage offset in turn won't work if you use any BCLK strap other than 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> You think yours is dreadful Roch.... heres mine.
> 125x36
> 125 strap
> 1.376v at idle
> 1.360v full load
> Ram clocked at 1666.6mhz (from 1600) @ 1.51v
> Idle temps 32-35c
> Im using manual voltage not offset (was complicated to setup). Also have Turbo and Speed step turned off as they do nothing when using manual voltage.
> For the life of me when I approach 1.360v (in bios) the system will BSOD under stress test. I like having the bclk at 125 which keeps the QPI link (related FSB) up and I get about 5% better bench marks.
> Should I downclock to something like 100x43 and get the voltage down?


Have you tried playing with other voltages? I had to set VCCSA to 1.1 when for 36*125, any lower would result in errors.


----------



## kope

Wrong you informed!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Speedstep requires you to use voltage offset, it won't work if you manually set a voltage value. Unfortunately, the voltage offset in turn won't work if you use any BCLK strap other than 100.


That is not true. Offset voltage worked really well with STRAP other than 100. See mine here:-
http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713

Speedstep will worked well too either manual or offset voltage. The CPU frequency will throttle down when idle. For the voltage when using STRAP, the voltage only go down a little when idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> You think yours is dreadful Roch.... heres mine.
> 
> 
> 125x36
> 125 strap
> 1.376v at idle
> 1.360v full load
> Ram clocked at 1666.6mhz (from 1600) @ 1.51v
> Idle temps 32-35c
> 
> Im using manual voltage not offset (was complicated to setup). Also have Turbo and Speed step turned off as they do nothing when using manual voltage.
> 
> For the life of me when I approach 1.360v (in bios) the system will BSOD under stress test. I like having the bclk at 125 which keeps the QPI link (related FSB) up and I get about 5% better bench marks.
> 
> Should I downclock to something like 100x43 and get the voltage down?


Unless your ambient is high, the temps seems slightly high though with H80. I got similar temp with H100 & ambient 31 - 34C.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Latest 5200Mhz Prime95. Ambient 24C...Made "some"







further changes in the system and could take Vcore from 1.480 down to 1.464. Fluctuates between 1.456 and 1.464 during testing.

I can actually use 5200 at 1.448v for games and everything else, runs stable, no crashes at all







....

For P95 I took it a bit up.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate, its going good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last Vcore was 1.480 and i found that it could run stable below that voltage, havent tested throughly below 1.480v yet but I will soon


idk how....i have a malay chip and cant do 5ghz on 1.5volts on an H100.....home theater can you give me all your settings?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> idk how....i have a malay chip and cant do 5ghz on 1.5volts on an H100.....home theater can you give me all your settings?


Do u really want to do that to that poor malay







Mucho volts dude I will snap some bios screens and post soon . Benching my i7 930 at the moment....


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is not true. Offset voltage worked really well with STRAP other than 100. See mine here:-
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713
> Speedstep will worked well too either manual or offset voltage. The CPU frequency will throttle down when idle. For the voltage when using STRAP, the voltage only go down a little when idle.
> Unless your ambient is high, the temps seems slightly high though with H80. I got similar temp with H100 & ambient 31 - 34C.


ambient is 21-22c but I have 4 Hard drives and 3 SSd's plus 8 sticks of ram, and my psu in the bottom of my case.
idle temp right now is sitting at 31-35c across all cores


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do u really want to do that to that poor malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mucho volts dude I will snap some bios screens and post soon . Benching my i7 930 at the moment....


the highest i have actually taken it was 1.490....not all the way to 1.5, but....right now i am running 4.625 @ 1.464 idle temps of 42 C .....my house is 70 F


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> the highest i have actually taken it was 1.490....not all the way to 1.5, but....right now i am running 4.625 @ 1.464 idle temps of 42 C .....my house is 70 F


High curent settings drop vcore to 1.45 to start , raise blck or strap to get 5Ghz and start from there , Youi need good cooling bro . If u get 101 up vcore 125 drop ram speed 1600 or so and work it from there







let me know how you go


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Never bothered to do a 4.3 till now


----------



## zerokool_3211

here is what i am running right now....i dont know if this is folding stable yet....but i am having trouble getting a decent clock that is....any help would be great


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> here is what i am running right now....i dont know if this is folding stable yet....but i am having trouble getting a decent clock that is....any help would be great


Sorry i posted wrong screener have a look at this one.....

What you got is starting to look ok . Maybe you should have one profile for folding and one for 5GHZ . Look at my ai sweet mucho volts







Now get it going and p95 it on blend 124 code dropo the ramo speed 101 code up vcore. Now if someone out there in the matrix lol disagrees with me speak now or forever hold your peace ! I dont want to give ANYONE a bum steer . Its all good







P.S if this works for anyone rep + me pls i need input ta


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> here is what i am running right now....i dont know if this is folding stable yet....but i am having trouble getting a decent clock that is....any help would be great


also this is not folding stable....really i dont even think that it is stable at all....i have gotten 2 reboots for no reason.......both of there where clock cycle blue screens i think


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry i posted wrong screener have a look at this one.....
> What you got is starting to look ok . Maybe you should have one profile for folding and one for 5GHZ . Look at my ai sweet mucho volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get it going and p95 it on blend 124 code dropo the ramo speed 101 code up vcore. Now if someone out there in the matrix lol disagrees with me speak now or forever hold your peace ! I dont want to give ANYONE a bum steer . Its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S if this works for anyone rep + me pls i need input ta


didnt you just say dont do 1.5volts, to get 5GHz?


----------



## zerokool_3211

lol i guess i should learn something about the codes the board is giving off.....rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> lol i guess i should learn something about the codes the board is giving off.....rofl


LLC extreme will bump up your vcore under load . I ran it like that cause that malay loved it hence it helped with overall stability but not all silicon are the same so keep that in mind . Def read up on error codes very important to know wat they are to get it working and running STABLE .







If you dont fully understand how these settings effect your attempted o/c dont bother untill you do . This will save you a lot of stress and time remember this is supposed to be FUN


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LLC extreme will bump up your vcore under load . I ran it like that cause that malay loved it hence it helped with overall stability but not all silicon are the same so keep that in mind . Def read up on error codes very important to know wat they are to get it working and running STABLE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont fully understand how these settings effect your attempted o/c dont bother untill you do . This will save you a lot of stress and time remember this is supposed to be FUN


thanks for all the help....i am running llc normal on everything right now too


----------



## tsm106

LLC = Normal is too low imo, you should run it on High otherwise you have to compensate too much.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> here is what i am running right now....i dont know if this is folding stable yet....but i am having trouble getting a decent clock that is....any help would be great


My coretemp 1.0 doesnt show ANY processor information, just "genuine intel processor (ES)"

what gives?

also Im now getting warnings my +5v rail is below 5v.

Right now ive got 6 hard drives (4 hd, 2 ssd) and World of tanks open in the background. My +3.3v rail is running at 3.232v and the +5v rail is at 4.960v.

I have overclocked my Asus Radeon HD7850 to maximum (like 22% over stock gpu clock) but underclocking doesn't solve the 5v rail issue.

Corsair HX750


----------



## kizwan

Core Temp will report i7-3820 is ES. Not an issue, just Core Temp "database" is not up to date.

Did you running another monitoring software while AI Suite running in the background? I also got voltage warning when AI Suite & other monitoring utilities (open hardware monitor, HWiNFO, AIDA64) running at the same time. It's known issue. If you're running Core Temp or Real Temp, it shouldn't cause this issue though because both Core Temp & Real Temp only read core temperatures & VCORE/VID.

BTW, a lot of people saying their computer is folding stable. I'm not folding but BOINCing. So, does BOINC give similar "stress" to computer just like folding does? It looks that way though.


----------



## zerokool_3211

here are my current settings....your exact settings where not working for me and it looks like it was hanging on a B1 code....which doesnt make any sense....anyway your settings would not even make it to the windows loading image..


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok locked up and gave me a AA error code and it was already 88 degrees on p95....so i lowered the volts a bit to try to get the temps down...its running now but i havent started p95 yet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok locked up and gave me a AA error code and it was already 88 degrees on p95....so i lowered the volts a bit to try to get the temps down...its running now but i havent started p95 yet


Running at what clock ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Running at what clock ?


just had a looksy i think you are starting to get there









Try dropping your ram speed to 1600 odd and see how you go and LLC to extreme


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok i just reset all my **** to these clocks.....i had to get something that would run and be stable....so i clocked back till i can find something stable....

(was blue screening just sitting @ login screen



and i am running p95 right now.....it has been running for about 15 minutes......gonna let it run over night....what do the temps and all the voltages look good for this clock?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Have alook at this one 4.3Ghz P95 see what you think


----------



## kizwan

That temps very low. Even your 5GHz overclocked running cool. Do you use water chiller like this?: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/07/20/hailea-hc-500a-water-chiller-review/1


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That temps very low. Even your 5GHz overclocked running cool. Do you use water chiller like this?: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/07/20/hailea-hc-500a-water-chiller-review/1


That looks very very sexy







. No nothing like that my 5Ghz was well before my 4.3Ghz post . This is nothing compared to what im going to do to this setup over the holidays major mods to come . The costa will run even better and cooler and just maybe a bigger O/C







see what happens not gonna tell anyone just yet . But i will keep y`all posted


----------



## kizwan

I have a drill & a grinder. What mod can I do? Lol.









Suddenly I'm interested to get a water chiller. I'm already looking up any seller in my country that sell one.


----------



## Noxialis

If anyone has a bit of time and patience, along with experience with RIVE and 3820, I'd very much appreciate a PM. I OC'd sort of succesfully using a sabertooth x79, but it seems like I can't really get anything to work properly with this setup, which is kind of strange, it ought to be the other way around.

Anyway, I'd appreciate a bit of sparring, and I'd obviously post anything helpful/relevant, or any kind of end results here, to either help or guide other people who might have the same issues.

I'm not expecting a whole lot, but may as well give it a try









Also, some of you guys are achieving some crazy results with this chip. This seems like the thread where 3820 chips come to die. (Sorry, too soon?







)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> If anyone has a bit of time and patience, along with experience with RIVE and 3820, I'd very much appreciate a PM. I OC'd sort of succesfully using a sabertooth x79, but it seems like I can't really get anything to work properly with this setup, which is kind of strange, it ought to be the other way around.
> Anyway, I'd appreciate a bit of sparring, and I'd obviously post anything helpful/relevant, or any kind of end results here, to either help or guide other people who might have the same issues.
> I'm not expecting a whole lot, but may as well give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some of you guys are achieving some crazy results with this chip. This seems like the thread where 3820 chips come to die. (Sorry, too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Only mine so far i believe what have you got a costa or a malay ?


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Only mine so far i believe what have you got a costa or a malay ?


Yeah, yours is the one I referred to







Been following the thread for ages. It's a malay chip, my third one, actually.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay here it is 5Ghz low temp o/c ...........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> Yeah, yours is the one I referred to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been following the thread for ages. It's a malay chip, my third one, actually.


Dude what happened to the other two did u melt em


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude what happened to the other two did u melt em


I honestly don't know what happened. One just flat out died on me, the other made me unable to boot. Is straaange. At least the shop I use has an excellent service, so both were easily RMA'd - but still


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> I honestly don't know what happened. One just flat out died on me, the other made me unable to boot. Is straaange. At least the shop I use has an excellent service, so both were easily RMA'd - but still


I redrumed my malay I got the poor sod to boot in at 5480 massive vcore not long enough to jag a val







My windows when it starts up and gets in seems to take along time to be ready and thus no val







then it would start to load go thru the codes and stop at 01 . Thats all she wrote . Thank god the costa which im priming right now runs on nearly the same settings much higher vcore though







I could help you out though i tried today with jcool but no luck for him shame . Not all silicon is the same. Im lucky that the malay RIP







and the costa seem to be very good compared to whats out there . So when im in the bios next time i take some screens and post them in their glory for all to see . Mucho volts dude


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I redrumed my malay I got the poor sod to boot in at 5480 massive vcore not long enough to jag a val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My windows when it starts up and gets in seems to take along time to be ready and thus no val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it would start to load go thru the codes and stop at 01 . Thats all she wrote . Thank god the costa which im priming right now runs on nearly the same settings much higher vcore though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could help you out though i tried today with jcool but no luck for him shame . Not all silicon is the same. Im lucky that the malay RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the costa seem to be very good compared to whats out there . So when im in the bios next time i take some screens and post them in their glory for all to see . Mucho volts dude


Hehe, the term "bat **** crazy" comes to mind, but it sounds like you're having a ton of fun









Well, ideally I'd find a reasonable OC at around 4800GHz and 5k QPI, with decent ram settings. But I can't seem to get the damn thing to coorporate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Bat **** around here is not very nice , it takes the paint of everthing around here very acidic.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

P95 blend 1hr in check the temps and check the mucho vcore God i missz my malay


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> P95 blend 1hr in check the temps and check the mucho vcore God i missz my malay


Can't help but notice the power draw, crazy stuff


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> Can't help but notice the power draw, crazy stuff


157w - 161w







eh ? This ones higher..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres a 4754mhz low temp.........

seems any old settings will work on this chip very very weird









Anyways im done for tonite / today catchya ronski


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres a 4754mhz low temp.........
> seems any old settings will work on this chip very very weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways im done for tonite / today catchya ronski


You mind running IBT on high @4.6 with HT off? for comparison


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 157w - 161w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh ? This ones higher..http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1176293/width/500/height/1000


You should try RC4, at least it won't say that your CPU is an engineering sample.


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok here is my p95 run after about 12 hours.....this look pretty good.....also i actually cant remember if my chip is a malay or costa...lol



PS.....this was with the ram @ 2133 XMP profile....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok here is my p95 run after about 12 hours.....this look pretty good.....also i actually cant remember if my chip is a malay or costa...lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.....this was with the ram @ 2133 XMP profile....


That chip looks like costa........


----------



## oglommi

What is this Malay or Costa with 3820 chips?


----------



## Bart

Malaysia / Costa Rica, where the chip was produced.


----------



## Rbby258

where is everyone getting ES chips from


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> where is everyone getting ES chips from


From Engineers


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> What is this Malay or Costa with 3820 chips?


Its the foundry they were made at , the malay seems to be the better overclocker but this costarica seems to do it for me but on much higher vcore







Its luck of the silicon lottery









Godd mornin geezer niiice to see you are lurcking around the place , you are a funny geezer arent ya









Im off to maccas to get brekky very hungry need to kill hangover


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> From Engineers


wheres mine


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> wheres mine


Here it is merry xmas....


----------



## zerokool_3211

would it say on the box too, or just on the chip?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> would it say on the box too, or just on the chip?


Engineering samples were given to reviewers to test and review and write their findings about them before they released the retail chips. So no its not on the box i dont think they came in a box , so only boxed cpus came in one .








So on the box for the retail ones will tell you its batch no and where it was made . I hope that ends the confusion


----------



## zerokool_3211

i meant malay or costa
not ES

NM it was


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i meant malay or costa
> not ES
> NM it was


Sorry dude my bad


----------



## zerokool_3211

So what temps should I see as bad as far as folding 24/7.....just so I can know what voltage I can give...I am on an h100....corsair 600t


----------



## Noxialis

I think I've found the problem, and I don't think it's the CPU. When my comp was at the shop, I think my H100 rad was damaged somehow, but seeing how much they've helped me, I won't bother complaining about it. Also because it's near impossible to prove they did it and not myself. Since it's christmas time, though, I can't fix it until the new year. Guess I'll wait and get a H100i as soon as I can.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxialis*
> 
> I think I've found the problem, and I don't think it's the CPU. When my comp was at the shop, I think my H100 rad was damaged somehow, but seeing how much they've helped me, I won't bother complaining about it. Also because it's near impossible to prove they did it and not myself. Since it's christmas time, though, I can't fix it until the new year. Guess I'll wait and get a H100i as soon as I can.


Was it leaking ?


----------



## lagur

Hi just joined!

I recently upgraded my q6600 system to 3820 + p9x79 pro.




As you can see in the screenshot, bus speed and dram frequency are dropping unlike in my previous cpu-z result in Windows7 which usually at stable bus 100MHz and ram 800MHz.

My question really if this is normal/ok?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes you have all c-states enabled and sidestep .







These kick in when idling so when there is load on your cpu will go back to the clock speed it is setup to . in your case that i believe is standard clock or 3.8Ghz . I hope that answers your question







That is abig upgrade from 775 to 2011


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

rest for the wicked


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> From Engineers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres mine
Click to expand...

u gotta find an engineer first


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Hi just joined!
> I recently upgraded my q6600 system to 3820 + p9x79 pro.
> 
> 
> As you can see in the screenshot, bus speed and dram frequency are dropping unlike in my previous cpu-z result in Windows7 which usually at stable bus 100MHz and ram 800MHz.
> My question really if this is normal/ok?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes you have all c-states enabled and sidestep .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These kick in when idling so when there is load on your cpu will go back to the clock speed it is setup to . in your case that i believe is standard clock or 3.8Ghz . I hope that answers your question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is abig upgrade from 775 to 2011


^ this & the reason the CPU frequency throttle down to ~1200MHz because CPU is entering LFM mode when idle which is 1200MHz (x12 multiplier) for SB-E processors.

Regarding Bus Speed go down less than 100MHz, I don't know the real reason of it or what cause it. Try disabled "CPU Spread Spectrum" in UEFI BIOS.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Hi just joined!
> 
> I recently upgraded my q6600 system to 3820 + p9x79 pro.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the screenshot, bus speed and dram frequency are dropping unlike in my previous cpu-z result in Windows7 which usually at stable bus 100MHz and ram 800MHz.
> 
> My question really if this is normal/ok?


Good board and good chip







welcome


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Was it leaking ?


Not that I know of, but I suspect it may have at some point. But it's not the most expensive thing to replace anyway, but christmas time isn't the time to do it


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes you have all c-states enabled and sidestep .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These kick in when idling so when there is load on your cpu will go back to the clock speed it is setup to . in your case that i believe is standard clock or 3.8Ghz . I hope that answers your question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is abig upgrade from 775 to 2011


So cstates and sidestep affects bus speed? I'm seeing different result on my windows7 before to windows8.

Yes indeed, system is now snappier than ever, couldn't be more happier. My upgrades last for 4-5years. ...P4 478 -> q6600 -> i7 3870. Just replacing my gpu from time to time.


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ^ this & the reason the CPU frequency throttle down to ~1200MHz because CPU is entering LFM mode when idle which is 1200MHz (x12 multiplier) for SB-E processors.
> *Regarding Bus Speed go down less than 100MHz, I don't know the real reason of it or what cause it. Try disabled "CPU Spread Spectrum" in UEFI BIOS.*


This what makes me concern about. Tried disabling all Spectrum I see and same result.


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Good board and good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome


Thanks!


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> This what makes me concern about. Tried disabling all Spectrum I see and same result.


You may still need to disable the C states...also my clock will move a little with overclock too.....check C states though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So how did you go with da o/c ?


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So how did you go with da o/c ?


Here's the 4.3ghz overclock result and by the way I'm using Hyper Evo 212+ with stock thermal paste.



I'm not comfortable with the result as the cpu still reaching 78c in my 4.3ghz temperature -- that's almost 80c.
- Ambient temperature here in tropic region is a bit hotter than your usual.
- It's my first application of HSF using small pea size of thermal paste so I might try re-seat again maybe using cross technique and/or good thermal paste.
- Still using my 5yrs old Lian-Li PC-7 case. Might add another 120mm front fans for better intake covering 2 cdrom slots.

If I had a chance I will replace my case to a bigger one, replace the HSF maybe D14 or H80.

Stock setup is pretty good enough but my cpu and motherboard are just begging for more.

My question maybe:
- What do you think I should do first to improve the temperature?
- Is the SB-E bigger die size matters how much termal paste you will put in?


----------



## Bart

^ I'm an x79 / SB-E noob, so I can't speak about your temps and setup, but I will say this: I have the exact same CPU, and exact same mild overclock (I just set my multiplier to 43, and set the voltage to 1.275 manually, everything else is auto). With the Corsair H100 + stock fans at full power + stock TIM on CPU block, my CPU maxes out at 56C TOPS. It idles at 31C-33C. Corsair's stock thermal pad works quite well, so I think if you go for an H80, you'll be in better shape. It takes the guesswork out of TIM application. My $0.02CDN.


----------



## lagur

I prefer air cooling though and I'm a bit hesitant about the liquid / hybrid cooling. If I reconsider H100 is too big to fit in my case then H80 is ok.

I'll try to do something about my current setup first before I replace something. Just hoping...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> I prefer air cooling though and I'm a bit hesitant about the liquid / hybrid cooling. If I reconsider H100 is too big to fit in my case then H80 is ok.
> I'll try to do something about my current setup first before I replace something. Just hoping...


Good plan, you'll save money like that.







I can't see pics from work, but I suspect changing your case fans around won't help much. It sounds like you have a TIM problem, or cooler mounting issue. Keep in mind that my ambient room temp is probably around 18C-20C, so it's fairly chilly (but with a space heater). I'm in east coast Canada in winter, so you're going to have a much tougher time keeping temps under control than I will.


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> - What do you think I should do first to improve the temperature?



If you don't need HT then turn it off
1.304-1.312v is a little high for 4.3 you could probably achieve stability a little lower by playing with a few other settings.
Correctly apply TIM if you haven't already.
Buy some better TIM like the NH-T1.
I've had the NH -D14 for around 6 months now and it still hasn't grown on me. If i'd found a H100 cheaper than the NH - D14 or Phanteks at the time then I probably would have gone for it. If i had to choose again then I would choose the phanteks as they seem to perform better and is hands down the better looking of the two- http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/silverstone-heligon-he01/zchart_table_big.png


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> - Ambient temperature here in tropic region is a bit hotter than your usual.
> - It's my first application of HSF using small pea size of thermal paste so I might try re-seat again maybe using cross technique and/or good thermal paste.


I think these are your two issues. For one, having a high ambient is going to yield higher temps. And since your HSF is a HDT cooler, it would be best to use two short lines as shown *here*.


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i been running this clock and voltages for 2 days now after the p95.....this is defiantly folding stable....what you think of the temps and the voltages?


i guess that doesnt show voltages....rofl....they are 1.3 idle, 1.324 under full load


----------



## Mechrock

Just upgrade to an 3820. Waited a couple days to make sure everything was good with my OS before I tried to OC.
Unfortunately due to a miss calculation in Newegg's inventory I didn't get PK-1 thermal paste. I'm using the stock stuff that came with my EVO.

My goal is to get to 4.6ghz as many have in the thread. (I've been reading from the beginning, at page 85 now.)
So far I'm trying the 125 BCLK with 37 Multiplier. Had to raise my voltage to 1.36 in bios. Stable so far (25min in P95.) with a top temp of 81c.

What settings for vtt do you recommend not going over and the LLC what should I set that to? I don't think I even changed that yet. The voltage droops down to 1.344 when stressing it.


----------



## theJaybo

Update: Sorry for long post.

My Intel 330 180gb SSD couldn't be accessed in the Intel SSD Toolbox. I was doing benchmarking trying to extract every last ounce of speed from my system. I then read about Intel C600 chipset drivers for the x79 board having issues. As with any software issue, if the time required to remedy the problem is estimated to be longer than full reinstall, do the latter. Long story shot, full reinstall, Windows 7 64bit, proper drivers, all 100%. I can access the tool box, cpu-z and coretemp are reporting correct cpu id.

At this point I'm benchmarking a score of 5,200 on passmark.com and ~5,800 on PCMark7. Right in line with other systems of similar specs. Here's where it gets weird.

All my overclocking specs were done by setting various modes/numbers in the bios, booting, and running Prime95 WITH (as Ive been told) SUM ERROR CHECKING AND ROUND OFF CHECKING enabled. I also do the custom test using 95% available memory (29,000megs). If it can pass for more than a few minutes, I refine my voltage and memory timings. Once Ive determined my voltages (manual mode) and ram timings. I ran prime for about 30-60minutes. All good. I ran Passmark about 30 times over night to get a good rounded score. Found here -> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=2271957229. While this isn't a full stress test, it ran through the night with no issues.

This morning I shut down and left for work. When I returned the computer was running. I thought that was weird and found out windows was asking if it could force close open windows before shutting down. It was waiting for user input. I clicked shut down and off she went. I powered up a hour later and BSOD up the bum! Code 0x0000007E, which the forum tells me is Corrupt OS files. I call bull****. Shut down about 3 times, pull power cable, hold power button to kill all power, then reboot. Everything is fine??????? WTH! Ran sfc /scannow and found some errors but nothing major, chkdsk /r with no issues.

Don't get me wrong, in overclocking the system it BSOD'd about 40 times, going into the bios after each to refine and test.

At this point, I'm in windows prime95ing, and 5/8 threads crap out with fatal errors. IE: 2.5 of my 4.0 cores **** the bed. Prime95 continues to churn along. I cant get it to BSOD to tell me what the issue is. All 5 threads died within 12 minutes of prime95 running, the other threads went on for almost an hour no problem.

System is stable playing games and general usage. REMEMBER, I use SUM and ROUND OFF error checking in prime95.

I don't know where to start! Do I switch to offset voltage? Raise something, lower something? I just don't know.

RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS TO VIEW MY LARGE IMAGE PLEASE









Forgive TurboEVO for report wrong voltages etc. I think it conflicts sometimes when you have multiple monitors voltages open.



Here are my bios screen captures.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

llc extreme or ultra is a start


----------



## Mechrock

I ended up changed my settings to:
Vcore: 1.31
BCLK to 121.125
Multiplier to 38 which gives a 4.6ghz clock speed.
Ram is 1615mhz @1.5v
CPU PLL is 1.8125
Says cpu strap is at 125. I left it at auto.
LLC is set to ultra high with 130% I think.

It passed 13 hours of Prime 95 Small FFT. Got to max of 76c on core 0. Stayed mostly at 73-74 the whole night.
I stopped it so I could play a game.

Anything I should change or make better?
I might be able to lower the voltage one notch. 1.3v failed just after an hour.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I ended up changed my settings to:
> Vcore: 1.31
> BCLK to 121.125
> Multiplier to 38 which gives a 4.6ghz clock speed.
> Ram is 1615mhz @1.5v
> CPU PLL is 1.8125
> Says cpu strap is at 125. I left it at auto.
> LLC is set to ultra high with 130% I think.
> It passed 13 hours of Prime 95 Small FFT. Got to max of 76c on core 0. Stayed mostly at 73-74 the whole night.
> I stopped it so I could play a game.
> Anything I should change or make better?
> I might be able to lower the voltage one notch. 1.3v failed just after an hour.


I see the 121.125 bclk, but keeping it at 125 nets me a 5000mhz FSB which gets my benchmark scores higher.


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> 
> If you don't need HT then turn it off
> 1.304-1.312v is a little high for 4.3 you could probably achieve stability a little lower by playing with a few other settings.
> Correctly apply TIM if you haven't already.
> Buy some better TIM like the NH-T1.
> I've had the NH -D14 for around 6 months now and it still hasn't grown on me. If i'd found a H100 cheaper than the NH - D14 or Phanteks at the time then I probably would have gone for it. If i had to choose again then I would choose the phanteks as they seem to perform better and is hands down the better looking of the two- http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/silverstone-heligon-he01/zchart_table_big.png


I'll be needing the HT but not all the time. Though I don't want to turn it off then on again.
Will try to lower the voltages again but I remember when I increase (-) offset of 0.020 - 0.025, OS BSOD. Is there other setting that I should consider?
Just guessing maybe the thermal paste is not enough to touch the cores inside the SB-E die.
I'm already eyeing on Tuniq TX-4 paste.
Still positive with my coolermaster hyper evo that can do better.

Will post the result soon! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I think these are your two issues. For one, having a high ambient is going to yield higher temps. And since your HSF is a HDT cooler, it would be best to use two short lines as shown *here*.


Already considered this since I was using the exact same base with Xigmatek SD1283 on my previous Q6600.
But changed my mind when I saw different.



Thanks for bringing this up, Instead I will try to put 4 small lines on each pipes and see


----------



## theJaybo

Oh snap, Im stable at my last posted settings... the culprit....... OC ram (terrible corsair vengeance)


----------



## Guilliman1988

XWhoo started ocing my new stuff. I'll definitely give more details but doing stability stuff right now and increasing the clock.

I LOVE my cooler , it's a thermalright true spirit 140

Current overclock:
4.2ghz, with 25-27 degrees C normal load, and 50 on prime 95 torture test load.


----------



## Guilliman1988

I could use some help, I can't find the CPU LLC stuff oO

I tried everything, including leaving everything on auto and I cant get the BCLK past 104

This was my last attempt with most on auto except for vcore which I put at 1.4 (tried it with auto before)

What do I change to get a BCKL of 125 working?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guilliman1988*
> 
> I could use some help, I can't find the CPU LLC stuff oO
> I tried everything, including leaving everything on auto and I cant get the BCLK past 104
> This was my last attempt with most on auto except for vcore which I put at 1.4 (tried it with auto before)
> What do I change to get a BCKL of 125 working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


From what I see in the first screen, Your Bclk is at 125 and strap at 1. You want to reverse that. Set the strap to 1.25, and the Bclk to 100-105. The Bclk should never be more than + or - 7% (93-107). The strap will multiply the Bclk, in this case, by 1.25.


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> I'll be needing the HT but not all the time. Though I don't want to turn it off then on again.
> Will try to lower the voltages again but I remember when I increase (-) offset of 0.020 - 0.025, OS BSOD. Is there other setting that I should consider?
> Just guessing maybe the thermal paste is not enough to touch the cores inside the SB-E die.
> I'm already eyeing on Tuniq TX-4 paste.
> Still positive with my coolermaster hyper evo that can do better.
> Will post the result soon! Thanks!


Leave offset voltage and just use manual.
My settings as of today(always tweaking) at 4.5GHz:

VTT - 1.15
VCCSA - 1.15
PLL - 1.85

CPU LLC - High
Current Capability - 140%

CPU clock gen filter - Enabled

Then use something like vcore - 1.3v and work up or down from there. See if you're stable through 10 runs of IBT on high, if you are go lower or run p95 and then just repeat with each increment.
Check whether your ram is stable too as you've adjusted the timings/voltage with memtest and/or hyperpi - 32M
Take note of the BSOD error codes you get and read up on what they mean


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> Leave offset voltage and just use manual.
> My settings as of today(always tweaking) at 4.5GHz:
> *VTT - 1.15
> VCCSA - 1.15
> PLL - 1.85
> CPU LLC - High
> Current Capability - 140%
> CPU clock gen filter - Enabled*
> Then use something like vcore - 1.3v and work up or down from there. See if you're stable through 10 runs of IBT on high, if you are go lower or run p95 and then just repeat with each increment.
> Check whether your ram is stable too as you've adjusted the timings/voltage with memtest and/or hyperpi - 32M
> Take note of the BSOD error codes you get and read up and what they mean


I guess that^ are the basics to get started with good overclocking result?

If I set to manual voltage, thus the power saving feature is still enabled? Because last time I saw is that when the CPU finally relaxed after booting the cpu becomes 1.08ghz but the voltage is still in 1.288v in cpu-z.

Will try memset this weekend but as of my daily task so far no problem (games, compiling, photoshop & archives).


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> llc extreme or ultra is a start


could you give me some screens of your bios for like the best way to get 4.8GHz to get an idea of the settings i need


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Will 4750 mhz suffice ? this might not be suitable for your setup.........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay this works for me havnt P95 it . I will be back with screeners for u in a minute.........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay bios screeners 4754mhz.....




















Okay there it is now if anybody can improve these settings i am open to modifications








and this helps you out or gives you what you are after rep + me pls .







I will say again these might not work for you so dont get







with me i am still learning too...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And some P95 to go with the settings . Drop your ram speed if you get a 124 bsod which i think is 1700 odd . 101 bsod up the vcore Enjoy


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> The Bclk should never be more than + or - 7% (93-107). The strap will multiply the Bclk, in this case, by 1.25.


Says who????

RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS TO VIEW MY LARGE IMAGE PLEASE









Forgive TurboEVO for report wrong voltages etc. I think it conflicts sometimes when you have multiple voltage monitors open.



BCLK 125
STRAP 125
MULTIPLIER 36

CPU Speed 4500 mhz
Rated FSB 5000.1mhz

Much faster than

BCLK 100
STRAP 125
MULTIPLIER 44


----------



## Guilliman1988

Noone answered what I need to change though. I'm having a hard time finding out what I need to change as a few key functions are named differently in my bios. I don't want to randomly up values and see what happens. I can't afford to blow up this pc









I've spend hours trying to find people with this bios and over clocks but nothing that can help. I could crank up every value to the maximum and see if it works but I risk setting it on fire..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guilliman1988*
> 
> I could use some help, I can't find the CPU LLC stuff oO
> I tried everything, including leaving everything on auto and I cant get the BCLK past 104
> This was my last attempt with most on auto except for vcore which I put at 1.4 (tried it with auto before)
> What do I change to get a BCKL of 125 working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> From what I see in the first screen, Your Bclk is at 125 and strap at 1. You want to reverse that. Set the strap to 1.25, and the Bclk to 100-105. The Bclk should never be more than + or - 7% (93-107). The strap will multiply the Bclk, in this case, by 1.25.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guilliman1988*
> 
> Noone answered what I need to change though. I'm having a hard time finding out what I need to change as a few key functions are named differently in my bios. I don't want to randomly up values and see what happens. I can't afford to blow up this pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spend hours trying to find people with this bios and over clocks but nothing that can help. I could crank up every value to the maximum and see if it works but I risk setting it on fire..


The quote right in the middle, leave the base clock (bclk) at 100 & change the base clock strap to 1.25, this will give you 125 base clock in windows.
On msi mobos LLC is called vdroop offset control, auto is at max on the z77 & x79 msi boards I've used (changing it adds more vdroop).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hoorah for for my pc shop i got what i wanted











Okay then lets find out if it will do 5ghz on the same settings as the other malay , hopefully on 1.43-1,45 vcore ! If im right about the imc being stronger than its costarica counterpart . It should be running alot cooler , i really really hope








wish me luck....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hoorah for for my pc shop i got what i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then lets find out if it will do 5ghz on the same settings as the other malay , hopefully on 1.43-1,45 vcore ! If im right about the imc being stronger than its costarica counterpart . It should be running alot cooler , i really really hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck....


WellDone mate







thats very good news


----------



## Guilliman1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The quote right in the middle, leave the base clock (bclk) at 100 & change the base clock strap to 1.25, this will give you 125 base clock in windows.
> On msi mobos LLC is called vdroop offset control, auto is at max on the z77 & x79 msi boards I've used (changing it adds more vdroop).


I just tried it, didn't work ;(. I get the triple reboot and tells me it failed (f1 for setup, f2 for defaults). I Tried setting the strap to 1.25 and bclk to 100 with a muli of 30 (to test) and I also adjusted my memory from 1333 to 1024(? one set lower) to avoid memory being too high)

I'm at a loss, what works for others hasn't worked for me. I'm sure I'm missing a setting change somewhere.


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hoorah for for my pc shop i got what i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then lets find out if it will do 5ghz on the same settings as the other malay , hopefully on 1.43-1,45 vcore ! If im right about the imc being stronger than its costarica counterpart . It should be running alot cooler , i really really hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck....


Why does it sound like you're having much, much better luck with malays than I've had? Tsk tsk!

Best of luck with 5GHz, though! I shall be awaiting results eagerly


----------



## Bart

HomecinemaPC: try not to kill this one would ya please?


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guilliman1988*
> 
> Noone answered what I need to change though. I'm having a hard time finding out what I need to change as a few key functions are named differently in my bios. I don't want to randomly up values and see what happens. I can't afford to blow up this pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spend hours trying to find people with this bios and over clocks but nothing that can help. I could crank up every value to the maximum and see if it works but I risk setting it on fire..


You WILL blow something up lol!

Lets try this for 4625 Mhz:

- Set BCLK strap ratio to 1.25. Let BCLK auto populate, or leave at 100.
- Set CPU Ratio to AUTO
- Set Turbo Ratio to 37. Enable for all cores.
- Turn off any power savings features like SpeedStep and C1E and such.
- Set CPU Vcore to 1.4v
- Set PLL voltage to 1.9v
- Set Vcc voltage to 1.2v
- Set Vtt voltage to 1.2v
- Set RAM voltage to 1.525v if your RAM is 1.5v, or 1.675v if it is 1.65v.
- Locate Load Line Calibration, and turn it up to the highest setting.

These settings should get you to boot at that frequency. The voltages are a bit high, but nothing that will damage your system in the short term. You WILL want to lower these voltages as much as stability allows. Your Vcc voltage should always be within .5v or your RAM voltage (i.e. RAM = 1.5v then Vcc should = at least 1.0v). Try these and let us know how it goes. For further posts, feel free to build a signature rig, so we know what hardware you have. Also, post some more BIOS shots with the new settings.

Good Luck!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres 4754mhz....

and bart i wont nuke it this time just for you.







Would you like a 4.3ghz screener ?







5Ghz next . Im sure this not as good as the first malay but a bit betterish than the costa . Im after stability this time with 100% load around 1.55-1.56vcore mark. Different chip different settings . I was mucking around last nite with different clocks 5250 , 5200 , 5100 ! These clocks ran well too but needed more TLC







Stable somewhere around 5ghz is my goal







I had a 5016 screener but somehow i stuffed it up







So i will try again for 5ghz and post


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres 5016 p95 at the moment 1.475 vcore







running on the first malay settings ( the costa ran on these as well







) at least the temps are really good











This buggar will boot in at 1.43vcore which got my hopes up . Reality stepped in and cut me down to size







So ive got 2 3820s that will do 5Ghz + Youve got to be happy with that







At least ive got options









Right these settings work but it failed a worker after 2hrs on P95 on blend







The temps are really good , but that vcore is not realistic for this clock







So fiddled around a bit dropped the clock about 29mhz less than previous. Dropped vcore to 1.465, cpu vssca volts to 1.31 , vtt cpu volts to 1.275 , 2nd cpu vtt to 1.2 odd volts , pll to 1.88125 v . So its not quite 5Ghz but is a realistic o/c for this chip .To me the vcore is good , but the temps are even better







Gonna let it prime95 for a while


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres 5016 p95 at the moment 1.475 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running on the first malay settings ( the costa ran on these as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at least the temps are really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This buggar will boot in at 1.43vcore which got my hopes up . Reality stepped in and cut me down to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ive got 2 3820s that will do 5Ghz + Youve got to be happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least ive got options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right these settings work but it failed a worker after 2hrs on P95 on blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are really good , but that vcore is not realistic for this clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fiddled around a bit dropped the clock about 29mhz less than previous. Dropped vcore to 1.465, cpu vssca volts to 1.31 , vtt cpu volts to 1.275 , 2nd cpu vtt to 1.2 odd volts , pll to 1.88125 v . So its not quite 5Ghz but is a realistic o/c for this chip .To me the vcore is good , but the temps are even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna let it prime95 for a while


holy molly


----------



## Mechrock

I'm trying to get 4.6ghz to run stable and I'm having a little bit of trouble. This isn't meant to run 24/7. The longest I plan to have a load on it is 8 hours at most once a month. Otherwise gaming is typically what I do and quick video encodes should take no longer than 10 minutes for each.

My settings:
[email protected] 121.125
Multiplier at 38
[email protected] 1.35 in BIOS (I was stable at 4.6 using 125BCLK using small fft with a lower voltage so I thinking it's not cpu voltage.)
Ram @ 1615mhz at 1.51v.

What do you think I should do to fix the errors below? Can't tell if it's a ram problem or not.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres 5016 p95 at the moment 1.475 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running on the first malay settings ( the costa ran on these as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at least the temps are really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This buggar will boot in at 1.43vcore which got my hopes up . Reality stepped in and cut me down to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ive got 2 3820s that will do 5Ghz + Youve got to be happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least ive got options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right these settings work but it failed a worker after 2hrs on P95 on blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are really good , but that vcore is not realistic for this clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fiddled around a bit dropped the clock about 29mhz less than previous. Dropped vcore to 1.465, cpu vssca volts to 1.31 , vtt cpu volts to 1.275 , 2nd cpu vtt to 1.2 odd volts , pll to 1.88125 v . So its not quite 5Ghz but is a realistic o/c for this chip .To me the vcore is good , but the temps are even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna let it prime95 for a while


So, new Malay seems promising then....Temps r good for high ambient


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I'm trying to get 4.6ghz to run stable and I'm having a little bit of trouble. This isn't meant to run 24/7. The longest I plan to have a load on it is 8 hours at most once a month. Otherwise gaming is typically what I do and quick video encodes should take no longer than 10 minutes for each.
> My settings:
> [email protected] 121.125
> Multiplier at 38
> [email protected] 1.35 in BIOS (I was stable at 4.6 using 125BCLK using small fft with a lower voltage so I thinking it's not cpu voltage.)
> Ram @ 1615mhz at 1.51v.
> What do you think I should do to fix the errors below? Can't tell if it's a ram problem or not.


You should try the latest P95, they fixed some errors that you might be experiencing.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You should try the latest P95, they fixed some errors that you might be experiencing.


I didn't even know they had a newer version! Thanks!
I hope that fixes the issues I've been having.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This screener is for bart 4.3Ghz 4.4Ghz Turbo











These are my no nuke settings nice temps , nice clock , everthing nice and mild


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> You should try the latest P95, they fixed some errors that you might be experiencing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I didn't even know they had a newer version! Thanks!
> I hope that fixes the issues I've been having.


Yeah... Didn't help one bit. Actually made the problem worse...
I BSOD with in a minute of starting the new version of P95.

How could it go from totally stable for 8 hours to this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> Yeah... Didn't help one bit. Actually made the problem worse...
> I BSOD with in a minute of starting the new version of P95.
> How could it go from totally stable for 8 hours to this?


With the newer version of P95 it uses AVX which is more stressful. It could be that your system wasn't as stable as you had though it was.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres 4754mhz....
> and bart i wont nuke it this time just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a 4.3ghz screener ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz next . Im sure this not as good as the first malay but a bit betterish than the costa . Im after stability this time with 100% load around 1.55-1.56vcore mark. Different chip different settings . I was mucking around last nite with different clocks 5250 , 5200 , 5100 ! These clocks ran well too but needed more TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable somewhere around 5ghz is my goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 5016 screener but somehow i stuffed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i will try again for 5ghz and post


those bios screens you sent me were for your costa chip right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those bios screens you sent me were for your costa chip right?


Yes they certainly are







And they work on this new rma`d malay as well







Its not as good as the first one RIP







It just proves to me how versatile these quaddies really are







Costrica or malay they very capable of 5Ghz stable or more , I believe the selection of motherboard is very important as well as your cooling







Have fun








I know i am







And a safe and merry christmas everyone


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> So, new Malay seems promising then....Temps r good for high ambient


Thanks geezer







Im starting to get there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Dont you hate that when it happens







when you have a stable p95 o/c , update to newer version of p95 and it aint stable no more


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres a 5125mhz maybe a 24/7 o/c







Priming it at the moment........



Crazy vcore i know







but the temps are very close to my limit of about 80c-85c but it should settle down a bit











Looking good so far i will prime it some more later







now some BF3, MW3, Warfighter, and some AvP


----------



## Noxialis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dont you hate that when it happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you have a stable p95 o/c , update to newer version of p95 and it aint stable no more


So the lesson to take away from this is, stress testing is pointless, when a new version comes out it won't be stable anyway









Not sure why I thought p95 wasn't being updated anymore. Pretty ignorant, I guess. Ah well, looks like you're still having a ton of fun, dude


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres a 5125mhz maybe a 24/7 o/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming it at the moment........
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good so far i will prime it some more later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now some BF3, MW3, Warfighter, and some AvP


Those temps for 1.6v is very very impressive


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I'm trying to get 4.6ghz to run stable and I'm having a little bit of trouble. This isn't meant to run 24/7. The longest I plan to have a load on it is 8 hours at most once a month. Otherwise gaming is typically what I do and quick video encodes should take no longer than 10 minutes for each.
> My settings:
> [email protected] 121.125
> Multiplier at 38
> [email protected] 1.35 in BIOS (I was stable at 4.6 using 125BCLK using small fft with a lower voltage so I thinking it's not cpu voltage.)
> Ram @ 1615mhz at 1.51v.
> What do you think I should do to fix the errors below? Can't tell if it's a ram problem or not.


Try dropping your RAM one divider, if the problem goes away you know either the RAM or the IMC needs a touch more voltage. If the problem persists, I'd bump the vcore up a tad. Either way, you're close, just fine tuning now.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres a 5125mhz maybe a 24/7 o/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming it at the moment........
> Crazy vcore i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the temps are very close to my limit of about 80c-85c but it should settle down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good so far i will prime it some more later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now some BF3, MW3, Warfighter, and some AvP


You're a MANIAC man!! Is there a "chip" tree in your backyard, where you just wait for some new 3820's to bloom and you go out and pick them off the tree? How can you abuse those poor chips like that?!?!


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You're a MANIAC man!! Is there a "chip" tree in your backyard, where you just wait for some new 3820's to bloom and you go out and pick them off the tree? How can you abuse those poor chips like that?!?!


its what he does....lol....i dont see the problem....there are plenty of chips in the world.... lol


----------



## atascator

Hey guys.

Ive just finished my 24/7 overclock.
Im running my 3820 at 1.187v at 4200Mhz HT on with my Fatal1ty Professional board. I havent tested for lower vcore but I think its pretty low already.
Its been stable thorugh 4 hours of P95 so its looking promissing.

I may try for the 5Ghz but not sure yet.

BTW, anyone knows where to get a 3930k or 3960/70 thats broken / burned? Its for a science project


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Those temps for 1.6v is very very impressive


Thanks mate more to come








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You're a MANIAC man!! Is there a "chip" tree in your backyard, where you just wait for some new 3820's to bloom and you go out and pick them off the tree? How can you abuse those poor chips like that?!?!


Hey bart did u see the 4.3G screener I did just for you ? Nice and safe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> its what he does....lol....i dont see the problem....there are plenty of chips in the world.... lol


Yes I am







but these results say everything , and I am not scared to volt up







Correct its what I do









Noxialis : Yes I am having fun







surely I deserve some rep + from someone . Keep you all posted more tests to come....and a safe and merry Christmas to you all thanks for your support


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey bart did u see the 4.3G screener I did just for you ? Nice and safe


I missed it, but funny you mention 4.3 and "safe". I just got my first BSOD ever at 4.3Ghz, for trying to set the voltage too low.







It didn't like 1.25V. Looks like 1.275V is my magic number for 12 hour prime stable at 4.3. Now that I have my loop set up, you're tempting me to crank that up a little!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I missed it, but funny you mention 4.3 and "safe". I just got my first BSOD ever at 4.3Ghz, for trying to set the voltage too low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't like 1.25V. Looks like 1.275V is my magic number for 12 hour prime stable at 4.3. Now that I have my loop set up, you're tempting me to crank that up a little!


Here it is just for you......



and another one at stock settings.....



and 4.3 just to make sure you didn't miss it this time







.....


----------



## Bart

LOL! Those are pretty much the same settings I run at, except your temps are quite a bit better.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yep very similar settings . Isnt weird that this chip will run on any old settings ? I think that is very funny


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok....i could not boot at your settings....but i tweaked them a bit dropped the BCLK back to 125....and got what i think is a good stable 4.625 i can fold on too...been priming for 1 hour i thiknk and looks good....temps look ok?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok....i could not boot at your settings....but i tweaked them a bit dropped the BCLK back to 125....and got what i think is a good stable 4.625 i can fold on too...been priming for 1 hour i thiknk and looks good....temps look ok?


Now that's starting to look really good man temps too look spot on







. Good stuff im very pleased that should prime well







Rep + me dude pls.







Oh a merry and safe Christmas to you and your overclock


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Now that's starting to look really good man temps too look spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good stuff im very pleased that should prime well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep + me dude pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a merry and safe Christmas to you and your overclock


Hey mate, Merry Christmas to you too and every overclocker out there including Santa


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! Those are pretty much the same settings I run at, except your temps are quite a bit better.


Hey Bart, glad you got your new board and system up and running...Nice, clean and safe overclock







good temps








PS: My Aussie mate is good with these Asus boards and their settings







rep for him


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok....i could not boot at your settings....but i tweaked them a bit dropped the BCLK back to 125....and got what i think is a good stable 4.625 i can fold on too...been priming for 1 hour i thiknk and looks good....temps look ok?


Okay I copied your settings did a quick ibt 50x on high , higher vcore , lower temps





Hw monitor on the right is accurate core temp is havin spazzies


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Hw monitor on the right is accurate core temp is havin spazzies


LoL to temps







probably core temp doesnt understand whats going on........saying " at this volt, temps should be higher







"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So here is 5145mhz high voltage settings before I prime it.............











Okay it bsod after 2hrs so enough of that clock try 5ghz again


----------



## lagur

Just sent my seasonic x760 for RMA so no OC for the moment as I use my old HEC powersupply

Also found out that CPU-Z and HWMonitor also causes foe some system instability and BSOD in Windows8 0_0.

Anyway Merry Christmas!


----------



## zerokool_3211

H100 just doesnt cut it for me anymore....think i may have to do a custom loop....lol


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> H100 just doesnt cut it for me anymore....think i may have to do a custom loop....lol


I ve said this all along....Closed loop systems can never match the performance of a proper custom liquid cooling setup. Above all you can build yourself a very decent cooling system for the same money you spend on these guys.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I ve said this all along....Closed loop systems can never match the performance of a proper custom liquid cooling setups. Above all you can build yourself a very decent cooling system for the same money you spend on these guys.


Another pearl of wisdom from geezer


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> H100 just doesnt cut it for me anymore....think i may have to do a custom loop....lol


I wouldn't knock the H100. It's a damn good cooler. If you go custom, be prepared to spend tons of money! And also be prepared to not be as much cooler than that H100 as you think. That thing performs pretty darn well.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i was not knocking it.....i love my H100 for what it is.....but you will never get the temps you can get from a closed loop.....look at HOMECINEMA's temps.....there is no way that you could get that at those clocks on an H100....no way ever gonna happen....now i have seen people put a reservoir on an H100 and loose like 7-10 degrees C....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Look what I got for chrissy........

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1192354/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL

Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver 1.2 (Black) Radiator







65mm thick , This is going to be interesting..









And heres that 5ghz ive been working on .......



Had to volt up to get it primed but it will boot [email protected] stable enough to play bf3 mohwf photoshop ect ect so not as good as the first malay







much higher vcore to run same clocks







oh well at least it will do it .....


----------



## lagur

Lowered the offset vcore to 0.060v. 1.32v -> 1.26v
All spread spectrum off
Addtl turbo voltage: 0.004v (lowest as possible)
other: default / auto


4.3ghz @ 1.26v, idles at 1.2ghz @ 1.0v

Haven't reapplied thermal paste yet too busy for the meantime but got a chance to play around with the settings. Temps is still high but quite low compared to my previous result.

I thought at first tries in Windows8 that my system is unstable, weeks later I found out that CPU-Z and HWMonitor are the ones causing it. Quite happy with CoreTemp at the moment but looks like the vcore offset result is not reflecting to the VID which still stuck at 1.3210v.


----------



## zerokool_3211

here is the 4.625 i am working on...got the vcore pretty low on it...trying to get something that will never go above 75ish degrees when priming so....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey man 4.6 is working for you? That's good







Well this what I got..........











New 360 rad and xspc 750l/ph res , pump combo pics to come oh yeah heres one of the rad......

Ive managed to cut and shut the top of the case to get that sucker to fit...







very painfull . The 760i thermalttake combo sprung a leak around the pump very small one but still u don't need that ****







so out it come and I managed to burn the coolant very dark







it needed doing anyway


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man 4.6 is working for you? That's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this what I got..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 360 rad and xspc 750l/ph res , pump combo pics to come oh yeah heres one of the rad......
> Ive managed to cut and shut the top of the case to get that sucker to fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very painfull . The 760i thermalttake combo sprung a leak around the pump very small one but still u don't need that ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so out it come and I managed to burn the coolant very dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it needed doing anyway


lol....well the settings i had looked like they were gonna prime....but after about 2 hours it bsod....running some different settings right now in a prime...i will let you know

p.s. - i also redid my TIM last night so it may take a bit to burn in...rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> lol....well the settings i had looked like they were gonna prime....but after about 2 hours it bsod....running some different settings right now in a prime...i will let you know
> p.s. - i also redid my TIM last night so it may take a bit to burn in...rofl


Dude give it more vcore when I did my test at your settings I was running 1.39v @ 4624 llc on utra that worked









and heres a stable 5016 6hrs p95 blend with s/step and all c-states enabled..........thank the gods its running well









and heres a core temp screener ..........

Friggin AWESOME . My cut and shut paid off . Hooray for me


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok here is another attempt.....i still think these temps are too high....but any lower volts and it isnt stable...also you know why i always get code AA on bsod


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's good 80c-85c that's the most you want and when the bsod occurs what error code came up on the bsod ? and AA is what it likes to run at as far as I know







( which isn't that much







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok here is another attempt.....i still think these temps are too high....but any lower volts and it isnt stable...also you know why i always get code AA on bsod


Code AA on the motherboard? That just mean A-A-OK. Lol. What is the Bug Check Code when BSOD (e.g. **** STOP: 0x0000001e*)? Did quick google, can't find anything on BugCheck 0xAA.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey kizwan ,







have a good chrissy?


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, I'm enjoying the holiday.







The only bad news is there is no GTX680 or 7970 under my imaginary Christmas tree.







I decided to wait a little bit before I pull the trigger.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, I'm enjoying the holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bad news is there is no GTX680 or 7970 under my imaginary Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to wait a little bit before I pull the trigger.


Bummer , lucked out eh ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

the stop error is about a clock cycle on a secondary process blahblah

nm....i was talking of the motherboard code....i will get the stop code net time

ok just did it....thats weird too....i primed for like 2 hours....stopped it to play planetside 2 and then started it up again and got this after like 15 minutes....rofl



101 so looks like it needs more vcore still


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> the stop error is about a clock cycle on a secondary process blahblah
> nm....i was talking of the motherboard code....i will get the stop code net time
> ok just did it....thats weird too....i primed for like 2 hours....stopped it to play planetside 2 and then started it up again and got this after like 15 minutes....rofl
> 
> 101 so looks like it needs more vcore still


You would be correct


----------



## theJaybo

Ok... I was hitting over 80°c with my setup below (in rig)

Currently OC to 4.3ghz, with all auto voltages, [email protected] 1.505v.
vCORE @ 1.352v ~ 1.360v under load.
100mhz x43 multiplier
AUTO VOLTAGES
EXTREME LLC stuff and 130% vCapacity

This setup would EASILY break 84°c running IBT or prime95 for 5 minutes. I started reading on fans I could swap out on my Corsair H80. Apparently the stock fans are the best out there, if you ignore the dBa @ max speed. They aren't even that loud as I have 7 hd's. I decided to check all the fans and see whats what.



As you can see I had the fans setup as a push pull, except as an INTAKE!!!!!!! *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Temps have dropped, no word of a lie OVER 10°c, simply by changing to exhaust push/pull. Core #0 maxes at 73°c and core #2 maxes at 70°c under load. The cores only touch 73°c for a second. Average loaded temp is more like ~69-70°c.



Wow, I was about to spend $70 on fans.

Going to try full 4.5 - 4.65 ghz overclock and see how the temps are.

Im super pumped right now


----------



## zerokool_3211

i wish that i could put my push pull back on my h100....but the 600T does not allow for that.... /sigh


----------



## theJaybo

Ok I've developed a new problem.

Im shooting for higher over clocks, but when I run furmark + prime95 she locks up almost instantly. Ive tried this at the stock 3.6ghz and she runs great.

When I say she locks up, I mean it just powers off. Almost instantly after start both tests the system just turns off. Even before temps build. I can get stable 4.5ghz in prime95, but as soon as I take a stable oc and add a 3d test at the same time, boom off she goes.

Ive read this before about "stable" overclocks becoming unstable if the cpu and graphics are stressed at the same time.

PSU is Corsair HX750 and a Asus HD7850 (running at stock speed). No power issues so far, little low on the +5v rail (4.96) but thats it. Again, Im stable at stock speeds with video tests.

Ideas ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Ok I've developed a new problem.
> Im shooting for higher over clocks, but when I run furmark + prime95 she locks up almost instantly. Ive tried this at the stock 3.6ghz and she runs great.
> When I say she locks up, I mean it just powers off. Almost instantly after start both tests the system just turns off. Even before temps build. I can get stable 4.5ghz in prime95, but as soon as I take a stable oc and add a 3d test at the same time, boom off she goes.
> Ive read this before about "stable" overclocks becoming unstable if the cpu and graphics are stressed at the same time.
> PSU is Corsair HX750 and a Asus HD7850 (running at stock speed). No power issues so far, little low on the +5v rail (4.96) but thats it. Again, Im stable at stock speeds with video tests.
> Ideas ?


Im glad you sorted some of your temp issues







the h80 will suck anything in...







Umm maybe a bigger psu upgrade maybe


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im glad you sorted some of your temp issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the h80 will suck anything in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm maybe a bigger psu upgrade maybe


I cant believe it would be a psu issue, can someone with a stable overclock greater than 4.5ghz try running prime 95, custom settings using 90% of their ram, then run passmark 3d test, or 3d mark, or something majorly graphic intensive and see if your system fails ?


----------



## theJaybo

Also, HomeCinema, you are using G Skill Ripjaw X ram with an X79 board.... inst the Z series made for the X79? Are you experiencing ram issues ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If I tried to do what you suggested I rekon mine would crash too







Ram issues not really . My first malay ran [email protected] and xmp2133 & @ 2260 but this malay wont that's why I have it @ 1715mhz it will do xmp2133 @ lower clocks .







So I think it has something to do with the cpus , IMC = internal memory controller .


----------



## theJaybo

ok good im not crazy...

I need new ram that can clock past 1600mhz

my system is stable at 4.5ghz with a 5.0ghz fsb (125mhz strap)

Right now @ 1.424v. lowering as we speak to find stable voltage... I gave up on speed step as I want the FSB speed high, which defeats speed step.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Also, HomeCinema, you are using G Skill Ripjaw X ram with an X79 board.... inst the Z series made for the X79? Are you experiencing ram issues ?


i was using mushkin blackline 1600 x79 quad channel kit and just replaced with 2 kits of g.skill sniper 2133 and am running it at 2000 10-11-10-28 and i am trying get 4.625 stable right now....priming as we speak...and the only bsod i am getting is 101 everytime so keep upping the vcore...rofl....i am at 1.420 right now llc extreme 1.472 unload load and max temp now of 86 average is 79 so this might be good



also i could never get the black line past like 1750 without horrible timings


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> i was using mushkin blackline 1600 x79 quad channel kit and just replaced with 2 kits of g.skill sniper 2133 and am running it at 2000 10-11-10-28 and i am trying get 4.625 stable right now....priming as we speak...and the only bsod i am getting is 101 everytime so keep upping the vcore...rofl....i am at 1.420 right now llc extreme 1.472 unload load and max temp now of 86 average is 79 so this might be good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i could never get the black line past like 1750 without horrible timings


4625 @ 1.472v under load ????


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> ok good im not crazy...
> I need new ram that can clock past 1600mhz
> my system is stable at 4.5ghz with a 5.0ghz fsb (125mhz strap)
> Right now @ 1.424v. lowering as we speak to find stable voltage... I gave up on speed step as I want the FSB speed high, which defeats speed step.


Samsung 30nm green is what you want.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay this is what ive been up to.........

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2630988 so high vcore very good temps , hooray for me


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 4625 @ 1.472v under load ????


Yeah, does seem high on the Vcore for that speed.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gidday criminal what have you been up to


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday criminal what have you been up to


Not much. Been busy with work and going to classes! Not much time to overclock or hang out on the Forums like I use to. Proud to see the thread going so strong. I get emails when the thread has an update and lets just say I have been getting a lot of emails!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not much. Been busy with work and going to classes! Not much time to overclock or hang out on the Forums like I use to. Proud to see the thread going so strong. I get emails when the thread has an update and lets just say I have been getting a lot of emails!


I am here a fair bit doing my thing you know how it is







on holidays so ive had time to mod & o/c and post and







so on and so forth


----------



## diamondmines

I've got 4.3GHz. I got the OC guide from JJ-ASUS guy. Here were the tweaks I did:

BCLK - not modified.
CPU Strap - not modified.
CPU Ratio - x43 - 4.3GHz
CPU Gen Filter: Enabled
Memory: 1600MHz
CPU Power Management: C1E, C3, C6 and C7 all ENABLED.
Anti-surge disabled.

I haven't played around with VCore. But when I Prime 95 it, the max I see is 1.338volts. Is this a dangerous Vcore to max to? How would the life span of my CPU be effected by this Vcore overall? When idle, it drops to 1.070. I guess it looks fine but if there is a problem or if I have adjusted something not necessary, please tell me guys.

Some people have stated on rog.asus.forums that 1.338volts on the vcore is pretty high and it will hurt my cpu. Because it was on auto mode, it only went up to 1.338 on full load prime 95. What vcore should I not pass for 4.3GHz, I don't think I want to go further with this thermaltake contac 30 cooler...

Thanks.

My specs:
ASUS P9X79
i7-3820
32GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Corsair Vengeance
XFX HD7750
Contact 30 as cooler.
Cooler Master 750W + 80 Plus Bronze


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It could probably have less vcore but I wouldn't be worried look at the vcore im running for this clock.... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2630988

and the screener is seven posts back and prime stable as well


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> I've got 4.3GHz. I got the OC guide from JJ-ASUS guy. Here were the tweaks I did:
> BCLK - not modified.
> CPU Strap - not modified.
> CPU Ratio - x43 - 4.3GHz
> CPU Gen Filter: Enabled
> Memory: 1600MHz
> CPU Power Management: C1E, C3, C6 and C7 all ENABLED.
> Anti-surge disabled.
> I haven't played around with VCore. But when I Prime 95 it, the max I see is 1.338volts. Is this a dangerous Vcore to max to? How would the life span of my CPU be effected by this Vcore overall? When idle, it drops to 1.070. I guess it looks fine but if there is a problem or if I have adjusted something not necessary, please tell me guys.
> Some people have stated on rog.asus.forums that 1.338volts on the vcore is pretty high and it will hurt my cpu. Because it was on auto mode, it only went up to 1.338 on full load prime 95. What vcore should I not pass for 4.3GHz, I don't think I want to go further with this thermaltake contac 30 cooler...
> Thanks.
> My specs:
> ASUS P9X79
> i7-3820
> 32GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Corsair Vengeance
> XFX HD7750
> Contact 30 as cooler.
> Cooler Master 750W + 80 Plus Bronze


I run the same overclock at ~1.26. I'm at work so I can't actually check, but I believe I'm achieving that using an offset of -.020 . Try using a manual offset voltage. I'd start with -0.010 and work my way down until it loses stability. I don't think that's enough voltage to really damage your CPU, but it's almost certainly working hotter than it needs to be.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> What PSU do you use?
> Stick with 16 gigs in 4 slots, less slots less problems 4x4=16 better O/C results
> My system never uses more than 3 gigs of memory at one time that I can see
> You can get more later
> Asus has 3 Utube videos specifically for P7X79 motherboard overclocking
> Just so you can see what is what and where....take notes it helps you remember cause its gets pretty deep
> In the end I used the software and manual mode...... XMP profile held me back 4.3 I think that was it
> Now 4.6 all day, 4.75 if i need it, 5.0 for benching
> Good Luck


I need 32-64 gb for vmware and osx vitrualizations


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Rmerwede View Post
> 
> You WILL blow something up lol!
> Lets try this for 4625 Mhz:
> - Set BCLK strap ratio to 1.25. Let BCLK auto populate, or leave at 100.
> - Set CPU Ratio to AUTO
> - Set Turbo Ratio to 37. Enable for all cores.
> - Turn off any power savings features like SpeedStep and C1E and such.
> - Set CPU Vcore to 1.4v
> - Set PLL voltage to 1.9v
> - Set Vcc voltage to 1.2v
> - Set Vtt voltage to 1.2v
> - Set RAM voltage to 1.525v if your RAM is 1.5v, or 1.675v if it is 1.65v.
> - Locate Load Line Calibration, and turn it up to the highest setting.
> These settings should get you to boot at that frequency. The voltages are a bit high, but nothing that will damage your system in the short term. You WILL want to lower these voltages as much as stability allows. Your Vcc voltage should always be within .5v or your RAM voltage (i.e. RAM = 1.5v then Vcc should = at least 1.0v). Try these and let us know how it goes. For further posts, feel free to build a signature rig, so we know what hardware you have. Also, post some more BIOS shots with the new settings.
> Good Luck!


I bsod at these settings, I went turned turbo off, set CPU RATIO to 36 = 4500mhz. vCore to 1.41, Under load VCore is 1.45-1.464. Seems stable in prime95.


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That voltage will NOT KILL your CPU ! How long do you plan to keep your 3820 ? I saw a guide around here somewhere about that topic. But I know this voltage can http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569605


Thanks man. I plan to use it at least 1 year and perhaps 2 years if I don't sell it and buy a new one. Would it last 2 years realistically?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok finally have a 4.625 that is stable for 12 hours of prime.....good enough for me...rofl
> but i was able to drop the vcore a bit by giving more vtt and vccsa....i think i can live with the temps too
> 
> btw 21C ambient temps


Same speed... ambient temps, I would kill for your idle temps...


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Same speed... ambient temps, I would kill for your idle temps...


are you on an h100 too? i really wish i could go back to a push pull in my 600T


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> are you on an h100 too? i really wish i could go back to a push pull in my 600T


H80 with + 3 120mm intake fans, bottom mounted psu.

Another update. Ive achieved 4.75ghz @ 1.48v, benchmarks great. My highest bench scores on this machine!

When I stress test though, it turns off. I mean POWERS DOWN. Doesn't Crash. Corsair HX750 Psu, 7 Hds, HD7850, 5x120mm fans, 4x 80mm, trimonitor. Also, 8 DIMMS of ram.

Ideas ? Almost certain its my psu.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Those temps are very good but isnt your 5016Mhz clock close to that Vcore ?
> Nice PineApple btw


Nup I need in the bios 1.49vcore @ 5016 to be p95 stable







4.8Ghz needs 1.4vcore in bios to be p95 stable







Glad you like my pineapple









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> Thanks man. I plan to use it at least 1 year and perhaps 2 years if I don't sell it and buy a new one. Would it last 2 years realistically?


5 years + is a good guesstimate So don't be afraid to voltup if you have to









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> H80 with + 3 120mm intake fans, bottom mounted psu.
> Another update. Ive achieved 4.75ghz @ 1.48v, benchmarks great. My highest bench scores on this machine!
> When I stress test though, it turns off. I mean POWERS DOWN. Doesn't Crash. Corsair HX750 Psu, 7 Hds, HD7850, 5x120mm fans, 4x 80mm, trimonitor. Also, 8 DIMMS of ram.
> Ideas ? Almost certain its my psu.


I think I suggested that to you already........ and do you like my Pineapple


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nup I need in the bios 1.49vcore @ 5016 to be p95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz needs 1.4vcore in bios to be p95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like my pineapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years + is a good guesstimate So don't be afraid to voltup if you have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I suggested that to you already........ and rep+ me if you like my Pineapple


LOL just noticed the pineapple.. You should over clock that thing.

Also, where did you say psu ?? ;P


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> LOL just noticed the pineapple.. You should over clock that thing.
> Also, where did you say psu ?? ;P


Post # 1865 . Im glad you like my Pineapple








. 2Ghz o/clock would be sensational


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im glad you sorted some of your temp issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the h80 will suck anything in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm maybe a bigger psu upgrade maybe


that was a pretty vague conformation of my psu issues


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> that was a pretty vague conformation of my psu issues


Yeah I know im pretty vauge at times myself







but 90% of pc issues are power related . So when my rig was playing up a while ago I got a 1200 watter and all my issues went away....







but you never know till you have a ago ! My pineapple agrees with you that im a bit vauge on details . He will get overvolted for that


----------



## theJaybo

HomeCinema

Pick your highest stable oc, and run the Performance Test v8.0 from passmark ---> www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm

Before you run it, in the Edit -> Preferences, set test to VERY LONG, and Number of times to run 1.

Then TESTS -> Run All Tests.

post scores in the summary.

File -> Save Baseline

Post baseline ptx file (located in the Documents\Passmark\Performance Test\My Baselines folder)

Please and thank you.


----------



## theJaybo

Im dialing in my system right now, Ignoring Prime95 as I know at FULL STRESS the psu is shutting off. So Im concentrating on cross referencing my overclocks with benchmarks. Because Im not getting BSOD errors, I know I can make it stable with a better psu.

Ive oc'd/benched so far;

Stock 3.6ghz w/ DDR1600 100x36
OC 4.3ghz w/ DDR1600 100x43
OC 4.375ghz w/ DDR 1666 (oc ram by 66mhz) 125x36
OC 4.5ghz w/ DDR 1666 (oc ram by 66mhz) 125x36
OC 4.625ghz w/ DDR 1666 (oc ram by 66mhz) 125x37
OC 4.75ghz w/ DDR 1666 (oc ram by 66mhz 125x38
OC 4.875ghz w/ DDR 1666 (oc ram by 66mhz) 125x39

Beyond 4.875ghz the system simply shuts off no matter what vcore I put. So until I get a new psu, thats all she wrote.

Next I will cross my idle/max temp and loaded vCore with achieved benchmark/speed and decide what is the best overclock to stay with.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> HomeCinema
> Pick your highest stable oc, and run the Performance Test v8.0 from passmark ---> www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm
> Before you run it, in the Edit -> Preferences, set test to VERY LONG, and Number of times to run 1.
> Then TESTS -> Run All Tests.
> post scores in the summary.
> File -> Save Baseline
> Post baseline ptx file (located in the Documents\Passmark\Performance Test\My Baselines folder)
> Please and thank you.


I will do it on this clock first then 5130 ive never run this bench before


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will do it on this clock first then 5130 ive never run this bench before


you got me all excited,,, cant wait to see results !!!


----------



## theJaybo

Did a current draw analysis online. Seems Im drawing over 750 watts with all my hds, oc video etc..


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> I've given it a 1.280Vcore but the voltage doesn't drop down when idle, it stays on 1.28. It passes Prime 95 with 1.280 at 4.3GHz but I want it to undervolt when it's 1.2GHz idle. It doesn't do that. I have tried the offset but it looks complicated. Should I turn off Turbo Boost? How should I manage this? What really does the offset do? The min offset is 0.800v and I don't know how it works.
> Thanks.


You can have the best of both worlds. Just set your Turbo Ratio to the desired overclock, set you CPU ratio to AUTO, and use the Offset CPU Voltage instead of manual. The offset adds to your VCore when your CPU asks for a certain voltage from the Mobo. It will basically add the offset voltage to the VID voltage that the CPU would require. You will just need to find the offset voltage that will supply the CPU with enough power to reach your desired overclock (I use +.0700 for instance, and this will translate into about 1.368 under stress testing). You can only use it on the 100 strap, but at 4.3 that should not be an issue. Enable Speedstep, and the C states, and your voltage will drop with your clocks. So to get it to work, your need to follow these rules:

- Bclk strap of 100 (you can adjust the Bclk If you want to clock higher than 4.3Ghz. I run at 105 x 43 = 4515).
- Use the Offset Vcore. Manual Vcore will override any power saving features.
- Enable "C" states and Speedstep.

Good Luck


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> You can have the best of both worlds. Just set your Turbo Ratio to the desired overclock, set you CPU ratio to AUTO, and use the Offset CPU Voltage instead of manual. The offset adds to your VCore when your CPU asks for a certain voltage from the Mobo. It will basically add the offset voltage to the VID voltage that the CPU would require. You will just need to find the offset voltage that will supply the CPU with enough power to reach your desired overclock (I use +.0700 for instance, and this will translate into about 1.368 under stress testing). You can only use it on the 100 strap, but at 4.3 that should not be an issue. Enable Speedstep, and the C states, and your voltage will drop with your clocks. So to get it to work, your need to follow these rules:
> - Bclk strap of 100 (you can adjust the Bclk If you want to clock higher than 4.3Ghz. I run at 105 x 43 = 4515).
> - Use the Offset Vcore. Manual Vcore will override any power saving features.
> - Enable "C" states and Speedstep.
> Good Luck


Auto voltages , extreme llc for 100x43 = 4300mhz with speedstep and turbo enabled, c-states off, will still net you ~1v idle and a fully stable system @ 4.3ghz


----------



## theJaybo

edit: my macbook pro 5x posted my response, sorry...


----------



## theJaybo

edit: my macbook pro 5x posted my response, sorry...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I hope this is what u are after.......



I don't know if that's crap or not


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I hope this is what u are after.......
> 
> I don't know if that's crap or not


AWESOME!

Your video card is pooping up your score ... but everything else is great! Can you screen shot the expanded views of the cpu marks, ram marks and disk marks ?

also can you save that score baseline?

also how many ssds are in raid 0 ? any optimization? tweaks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> AWESOME!
> Your video card is pooping up your score ... but everything else is great! Can you screen shot the expanded views of the cpu marks, ram marks and disk marks ?
> also can you save that score baseline?
> also how many ssds are in raid 0 ? any optimization? tweaks?


Just two 120Gb ssd's ocz vertex 3's as is and I tried to but the 4.8Ghz I did previously would not let me up it . Ill run it again and snip some more screens







PS I set the 660ti to stock and the score dropped 300points







Start again....


----------



## theJaybo

Cool, upload the baseline file too so I can cross reference with my 12 benchmarks inside the program


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Cool, upload the baseline file too so I can cross reference with my 12 benchmarks inside the program


Damn wont let me do it so theres a 4.8Ghz in their database I think . So screeners will have to do


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn wont let me do it so theres a 4.8Ghz in their database I think . So screeners will have to do


As promised..........










5130Mhz 4784.2 passmark 64 bit


----------



## theJaybo

AHHH snap... you downloaded the "old" version 7.0

new version 8.0 ..... http://www.passmark.com/ftp/petst.exe

i cant compare to my system


----------



## theJaybo

I installed the v7.0 as well to get an impression of my 4.75ghz no turbo, to your 5.130ghz turbo, very close. Oc is great, but what do we get for the oc







Ill post my comparison right away.


----------



## kizwan




----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


nice, can you screen the summary window ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey kizwan what is happening on your end for new years eve may I ask









Good on ya theJaybo Version 8 eh! ddint know that one I will do it again shortly









and this is good apparently......


----------



## theJaybo

My Resluts... Results









My GeelBench 2.4
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1470333

Performance Test 7.0


Performance Test 8.0
-this shows my overclocks from stock, 4.625ghz, 4.68ghz, 4.75ghz and 4.875ghz
-all these results are 125strap, 125 bclk (excpt the4.68ghz), and DDR1666 (oc ddr by 66mhz)


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey kizwan what is happening on your end for new years eve may I ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya theJaybo Version 8 eh! ddint know that one I will do it again shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is good apparently......


Very impressive memory and disk marks!!!! Thank you for the comparison. Check out geekbech 2.4 as well.

1.576v idle !!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Very impressive memory and disk marks!!!! Thank you for the comparison. Check out geekbech 2.4 as well.
> 1.576v idle !!!!


Idling at 28-32c but your right its too much for a 24/7 from my perspective that vcore dosent sit right with me but its a good clock for benching like this , but a 5Ghz or 4.8Ghz 24/7.....is much less vcore much better temps







and nice passmark score .You are right my graphics cards are holding me back , thanks for that I HAD FUN


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> My Resluts... Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GeelBench 2.4
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1470333


Heres mine Geekbench 2.4 4.8Ghz turbo
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1470425


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> nice, can you screen the summary window ?


Sure.


This is my baseline file:

KIZWAN P9X79PRO [email protected] 6k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey kizwan what is happening on your end for new years eve may I ask


Nothing much. I'm just going to stay at home this year.









This is my geekbench: http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1470657


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ok then Passmark V8 Baseline http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=2905733102
AND
Geekbench 2.4 http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1471103


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

happy 2013 EVERYONE


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy 2013 EVERYONE


Happy and good 2013 to you HOMECINEMA-PC








you prolly know i have to wait another 9 hours till 12 o'clock ...lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Happy and good 2013 to you HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you prolly know i have to wait another 9 hours till 12 o'clock ...lol


Yeah I know but I will be comatose by then........







..........I see on your avatar your chip is spinnin is that done by that liquid pro or you have magical magnetismic powers


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah I know but I will be comatose by then........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........I see on your avatar your chip is spinnin is that done by that liquid pro or you have magical magnetismic powers


its spinning?? ..you already drank to much! ..LOL
nah, its after delid, ihs is spinning freely on the die








i dont recommend you look at it to long now ok








have a great time ..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> its spinning?? ..you already drank to much! ..LOL
> nah, its after delid, ihs is spinning freely on the die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont recommend you look at it to long now ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great time ..


Thanks maaaate you are a funny guy and YOU have a ripper of a new year catchya around...


----------



## kickassdave

Hey all... my first post in these forums









I have just ordered an i7 3820 chip awaiting it's arrival. Previously had an i7 920 (2.66GHz) with a Noctua fan which pushed to a stable 3.6GHz without breaking a sweat..... hoping for some magic out of this chip.

Just hope my MSI motherboard (only ever had Gigabyte and ASUS) can do the necessary magic.

I have read a lot and it seems you can quite easily get 4.3/4.4GHz with just some quick multiplier settings, but as I also understand, that tends to bump the Vcore voltage up by more than really required.

What I would like is a 4.5 or 4.6GHz stable overclock, RAM permitting and with lowest voltages possible, got a high performance Zalman CPU cooler on it's way.... wish me luck


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ok then Passmark V8 Baseline http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=2905733102
> AND
> Geekbench 2.4 http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1471103


oh many , you just have to edge me out by like 40 points dont you ... lol

happy new year


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> oh many , you just have to edge me out by like 40 points dont you ... lol
> happy new year


Yep cause that's what I do


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickassdave*
> 
> Hey all... my first post in these forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered an i7 3820 chip awaiting it's arrival. Previously had an i7 920 (2.66GHz) with a Noctua fan which pushed to a stable 3.6GHz without breaking a sweat..... hoping for some magic out of this chip.
> Just hope my MSI motherboard (only ever had Gigabyte and ASUS) can do the necessary magic.
> I have read a lot and it seems you can quite easily get 4.3/4.4GHz with just some quick multiplier settings, but as I also understand, that tends to bump the Vcore voltage up by more than really required.
> What I would like is a 4.5 or 4.6GHz stable overclock, RAM permitting and with lowest voltages possible, got a high performance Zalman CPU cooler on it's way.... wish me luck


Its the best chip for the money, as the next step up (i7-3930k) is almost double the price.

As you will see from this picture, Ive bench marked every multiplier oc from stock 3.6ghz (100x36), and 4.3ghz (100x43) all the way up each multiplier that was stable ( I have psu issues) until 4.875ghz.



I will update this list with voltages once I get my new power supply. The above temps are AVERAGE during the benchmark, they are not full stress temps.

4.3ghz WITH SPEED STEP and Core parking is achievable with ALL AUTO VOLTAGES, meaning an Idle voltage of around 1.072v. Thats with all auto settings and its 8.5% faster than stock.

This is the LOWEST voltage you will get for any given speed speed step/turbo or otherwise. To achieve more than 4.3ghz it requires you to change the BCLK, and with BCLK, the voltages cant be brought down as much using speed step. I've this system in stock for for 6 months, then one day (2 weeks ago) I decided to overclock. Ive spent id say 60-80 hours messing around with this crap. I'm happy with what I found. I'm sure HomeCinema has spent even more time.

A happy medium is 4.5ghz or 4.75ghz , as you get 13.7% and 16.6% increase in performance without a lot of extra heat. If you want maximum speed, the 4.875ghz doesnt require that much more vCore than 4.625 - 4.75 and you dont get really any more heat production.

Once I get my new psu, I think my daily overclock with be 4.75ghz.

I dont have HomeCinema's benchs yet. But It seems


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep cause that's what I do


Hey can you turn off turbo, and bench a raw 125 bclk, 125 strap 40x multiplyer (giving you 5.0ghz) but without turbo or Speedstep on? Then do the Performance Test 8. and either post your results like i did above. Or in Performance Test 8 File->Save Baseline. This will save a file with PTX extension then I can import it into my Performance test and add you to my graph. That way I have full system info and avg temp readings


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> I dont have HomeCinema's benchs yet.


Sorry screeners dude 5130Mhz...




and [email protected] I worked out how to get the ram speed up and stable
















thats all your getting for now......Happy new year dude


----------



## iDuskFang

So I've had a 4.3Ghz overclock using a Sabertooth X79 motherboard stable for some time now. (Just set Manual Turbo Freq to 43 and let the motherboard do the rest, 9+ hours of prime with perfect temps and it's nice and stable) But recently I checked CoreTemp.exe and under frequency it constantly says 4300.00Mhz and wont drop sept maybe to 4299.00 or something. Before when I was testing the OC stability with Prime95 it would spike to 4.3Ghz(or did cpu rendering etc. anything cpu intensive) then if I turned off Prime it would drop to a 1.2Ghz frequency if I wasn't running anything. My temps are Core1-4: 34-27-34-27C. And I can't really tell if they're higher now then when my frequency would actually display properly that it dropped. It's doing the same thing on CPUZ and CoreTemp.

*Just set everything to default clocks (3.6 Turbo @ 3.8) and it is doing the same thing. Everything is default/reset on motherboard. Will display at 3.7 or 3.8 constantly.
Cpu load is like 0-1% running core temp and everything in the background so I know nothing is running. Checked thoroughly. And CPU gadget is showing the same 0-1% usage.

Is this a bad thing? Is it always running 4.3 now? Can I fix it? How did I mess it up in the first place? PLEASE HELP







Thanks!


----------



## kizwan

It's not a bad thing. It's not going to do any damage. What is the value for VCORE when under load? Try check the actual CPU frequency using Real Temp, Open Hardware Monitor and/or CPU-Z. Make sure you didn't set "Minimum processor state" to 100% in "Power Options" (Control Panel).


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nup I need in the bios 1.49vcore @ 5016 to be p95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz needs 1.4vcore in bios to be p95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like my pineapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years + is a good guesstimate So don't be afraid to voltup if you have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I suggested that to you already........ and do you like my Pineapple


Thanks man HOMECINEMA-PC.


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> You can have the best of both worlds. Just set your Turbo Ratio to the desired overclock, set you CPU ratio to AUTO, and use the Offset CPU Voltage instead of manual. The offset adds to your VCore when your CPU asks for a certain voltage from the Mobo. It will basically add the offset voltage to the VID voltage that the CPU would require. You will just need to find the offset voltage that will supply the CPU with enough power to reach your desired overclock (I use +.0700 for instance, and this will translate into about 1.368 under stress testing). You can only use it on the 100 strap, but at 4.3 that should not be an issue. Enable Speedstep, and the C states, and your voltage will drop with your clocks. So to get it to work, your need to follow these rules:
> - Bclk strap of 100 (you can adjust the Bclk If you want to clock higher than 4.3Ghz. I run at 105 x 43 = 4515).
> - Use the Offset Vcore. Manual Vcore will override any power saving features.
> - Enable "C" states and Speedstep.
> Good Luck


Dear Mr. Rmerwede, I understood your comments but I couldn't apply them in the bios. Here are the pictures of my bios settings:

(C states are enabled and SpeedStep is enabled too)





The VCORE is in YELLOW, it is 1.280volts.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> So I've had a 4.3Ghz overclock using a Sabertooth X79 motherboard stable for some time now. (Just set Manual Turbo Freq to 43 and let the motherboard do the rest, 9+ hours of prime with perfect temps and it's nice and stable) But recently I checked CoreTemp.exe and under frequency it constantly says 4300.00Mhz and wont drop sept maybe to 4299.00 or something. Before when I was testing the OC stability with Prime95 it would spike to 4.3Ghz(or did cpu rendering etc. anything cpu intensive) then if I turned off Prime it would drop to a 1.2Ghz frequency if I wasn't running anything. My temps are Core1-4: 34-27-34-27C. And I can't really tell if they're higher now then when my frequency would actually display properly that it dropped. It's doing the same thing on CPUZ and CoreTemp.
> *Just set everything to default clocks (3.6 Turbo @ 3.8) and it is doing the same thing. Everything is default/reset on motherboard. Will display at 3.7 or 3.8 constantly.
> Cpu load is like 0-1% running core temp and everything in the background so I know nothing is running. Checked thoroughly. And CPU gadget is showing the same 0-1% usage.
> Is this a bad thing? Is it always running 4.3 now? Can I fix it? How did I mess it up in the first place? PLEASE HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Coretemp reads the multiplier and FSB and states the maximum frequency, it doesn't change as the frequency changes. If CPUZ is reporting the same information however, it could be your that your C-States got disabled somehow. Run HWinfo or OpenHardwareMonitor for a bit of idle / stress and see if the min/max are changing. Will at least confirm if you have an issue or not, but coretemp always displays my max speed with the settings.


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> So I've had a 4.3Ghz overclock using a Sabertooth X79 motherboard stable for some time now. (Just set Manual Turbo Freq to 43 and let the motherboard do the rest, 9+ hours of prime with perfect temps and it's nice and stable) But recently I checked CoreTemp.exe and under frequency it constantly says 4300.00Mhz and wont drop sept maybe to 4299.00 or something. Before when I was testing the OC stability with Prime95 it would spike to 4.3Ghz(or did cpu rendering etc. anything cpu intensive) then if I turned off Prime it would drop to a 1.2Ghz frequency if I wasn't running anything. My temps are Core1-4: 34-27-34-27C. And I can't really tell if they're higher now then when my frequency would actually display properly that it dropped. It's doing the same thing on CPUZ and CoreTemp.
> *Just set everything to default clocks (3.6 Turbo @ 3.8) and it is doing the same thing. Everything is default/reset on motherboard. Will display at 3.7 or 3.8 constantly.
> Cpu load is like 0-1% running core temp and everything in the background so I know nothing is running. Checked thoroughly. And CPU gadget is showing the same 0-1% usage.
> Is this a bad thing? Is it always running 4.3 now? Can I fix it? How did I mess it up in the first place? PLEASE HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Coretemp reads the multiplier and FSB and states the maximum frequency, it doesn't change as the frequency changes. If CPUZ is reporting the same information however, it could be your that your C-States got disabled somehow. Run HWinfo or OpenHardwareMonitor for a bit of idle / stress and see if the min/max are changing. Will at least confirm if you have an issue or not, but coretemp always displays my max speed with the settings.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> It's not a bad thing. It's not going to do any damage. What is the value for VCORE when under load? Try check the actual CPU frequency using Real Temp, Open Hardware Monitor and/or CPU-Z. Make sure you didn't set "Minimum processor state" to 100% in "Power Options" (Control Panel).


THANK YOU BOTH!







Love OCN. I downloaded OpenHardwareMonitor to check and the clock was set at 4.3Ghz constantly as well as CPUZ and Coretemp. Then I checked my power settings and I had it form "Balanced" to "High Performance" The second I changed it back it dropped back to 1.2Ghz idle like it usually did and the Voltage's, Temps, and everything lowered to the standard I had seen when I first monitored the baseline before OC'ing.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Im running 4.75ghz daily 24/7 since may. 4.625 before that. I use a h100 and 16gb of ram at 2000mhz.


----------



## theJaybo

It is my understanding that if you are overclocking your BCLK as well as cpu multiplier, Speedstep, C-States and Offset voltage will pretty much be useless. BCLK overclocking in conjunction with multiplier will get you the best "real world" and benchmark performance.

Changing the BCLK raises the FSB and increases system performance. Ive confirmed this by overclocking to 4.3 @ 100x43, benchmarking and overclocking the same but 125x34 = 4.25ghz

Speed Step is for multiplier and voltage drop to lower power consumption and heat. C-States are for core parking (individual core shut down). Ive also confirmed this with stock speed settings, diabling C-States but leaving Speedstep on still lowers voltage and power at idle.

What I'm basically saying is that if you are increasing system performance by raising BCLK, offset voltage + speedstep/c-states can be ignored completely. This also means that offset voltage can be ignored and manual voltage can be used?

Is is a correct interpretation?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Im running 4.75ghz daily 24/7 since may. 4.625 before that. I use a h100 and 16gb of ram at 2000mhz.


offset or manual vcore?
speed step?
c-states?

what is voltage at full load?

Also are you stable in prime95 overnight?
Are you stable in IBT?
Are you stable in FurMark _AND_ Prime95 for longer than 30 minutes ?


----------



## theJaybo

Well... its happened....





BSOD up the bum (after doing all my benchmarks) All 0x0000101 bsod, no vcore will save it. Revert to optimized settings in bios, stock 3.6ghz. BSOD 101 and 1E. Up vcore. EVEN STOCK.

minidump file refers to ntoskrnl.exe dying some kind of death. Bsod'd just now sitting in windows. Set offset voltage to +.1 giving me 1.136v @ 1200mhz speed step and 1.36v at load. SEEMS stabled, going to try prime @ stock speeds

CPU frield ? Never went past 1.5v loaded, never hit more than 84degrees.

Boned?

also, ***


----------



## theJaybo

HomeCinema - you were mentioning that your friend overvolted his cpu and now it doesnt take extreme LLC anymore? Could I have done this and that why even at stock auto voltages she isnt stable? It seems Ive stablized at 4.375mhz @ 1.5v (in cpuz) Im going to try higher, but I never needed this much vcore @ this speed before.

Seems im running a tad hotter in prime95 now as well. She did bsod overnight and was stock at the bsod screen instead of doing a reboot... could that have fried it?

Just doubled checked.. I hit 86 degrees just now priming for about 10 minutes, Ive not seen that temp before... somethings not right.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> Dear Mr. Rmerwede, I understood your comments but I couldn't apply them in the bios. Here are the pictures of my bios settings:
> (C states are enabled and SpeedStep is enabled too)
> 
> 
> The VCORE is in YELLOW, it is 1.280volts.


Okay, if you wish for the CPU to down-volt when idling, choose Offset Mode where it says "CPU Vcore Voltage". If you want the same voltage 24/7, then you select "Manual Mode", like it is in the picture. Even though the voltage value is yellow, it is still a relatively safe value. Remember, no Overclocking is 100% safe, but many voltages can be raised to a reasonable level and not harm your system. If you choose" offset mode", a field just like the one with the yellow value will appear, and and "Offset Mode Sign". To overclock choose "+", and add a voltage like the one I mentioned above. you can start at .0300 for instance, and raise it from there until you get stable.

As it was mentioned, you do not "need" C states to be enabled, I just always use them, and it was recommended by Mods on the ROG boards.

Take a look at this guide, it will help familiarize yourself with overclocking with your UEFI.

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?p=65561


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> HomeCinema - you were mentioning that your friend overvolted his cpu and now it doesnt take extreme LLC anymore? Could I have done this and that why even at stock auto voltages she isnt stable? It seems Ive stablized at 4.375mhz @ 1.5v (in cpuz) Im going to try higher, but I never needed this much vcore @ this speed before.
> Seems im running a tad hotter in prime95 now as well. She did bsod overnight and was stock at the bsod screen instead of doing a reboot... could that have fried it?
> Just doubled checked.. I hit 86 degrees just now priming for about 10 minutes, Ive not seen that temp before... somethings not right.


Nope that wasn't me that was a random dude he was talking about 2500k I think , different kettle of fish not sandybe , so don't worry about that post. But your problem I have no idea just yet , without another board/chip to test your kinda stuck but if u did u could eliminate these as your issues. Try cooling your vrms or put a fan on the board desk type fan will do , but [email protected] aint gonna help you







Don't forget ive got a pretty good cooling setup so LLC is no problem for me.........yet


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nope that wasn't me that was a random dude he was talking about 2500k I think , different kettle of fish not sandybe , so don't worry about that post. But your problem I have no idea just yet , without another board/chip to test your kinda stuck but if u did u could eliminate these as your issues. Try cooling your vrms or put a fan on the board desk type fan will do , but [email protected] aint gonna help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget ive got a pretty good cooling setup so LLC is no problem for me.........yet


y u no have my answer....!!!! ARRRG..

i think ive fried either this chip or the motherboard.

Getting bsod x101 at very low overclocks, that worked just a day earlier, would suggest cpu or motherboard would it not.

Unless the psu is on the way out and is under volting something.

Just bsod'd at 4.375ghz vcore ~1.49v in windows...

So becase Im getting bsod 101 errors, Its something to do with the vcore, more likely cpu not being able to take higher vcore, or motherboard not being able to give it?

Have new memory coming anyway, g.skill 2133 4x8 gb, so that will elivate some voltage consumptoion


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> y u no have my answer....!!!! ARRRG..
> i think ive fried either this chip or the motherboard.
> Getting bsod x101 at very low overclocks, that worked just a day earlier, would suggest cpu or motherboard would it not.
> Unless the psu is on the way out and is under volting something.


I was going to suggest that next but you are very







at the moment didn't want to stir u up any more







But that would be the first thing to pull out and replace. All my prob solving with hardware entails having spares to swap over till faulty item is found .Im no guru dude. But I TRY to help


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> y u no have my answer....!!!! ARRRG..
> i think ive fried either this chip or the motherboard.
> Getting bsod x101 at very low overclocks, that worked just a day earlier, would suggest cpu or motherboard would it not.
> Unless the psu is on the way out and is under volting something.


1.5 is what I need for 5ghz, you really shouldn't need that much for 4.3. I'd try flashing my BIOS to the latest version and start again from scratch.


----------



## tsm106

That chip has gone to hell man if you need 1.5v for 4.3ghz. You should be undervolting for 4.3ghz.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> offset or manual vcore?
> speed step?
> c-states?
> what is voltage at full load?
> Also are you stable in prime95 overnight?
> Are you stable in IBT?
> Are you stable in FurMark _AND_ Prime95 for longer than 30 minutes ?


Manual
yes
normal
1.44

Prime95 doesn't tell you if your stable. Ive had plenty oc's that survive prime95 and crash when folding. It has been stable for 8 months with anything I throw at it so I think it is safe to say it will be ok.
Prime95 but honestly it didn't even push everything as hard as folding. Temps hit alot higher folding.
IBT yes
Didn't run furmark/prime95 together. Thinking about turning it down to 4.625 to lower the voltage. The 4.625 oc only needs 1.39 to be stable and I come no where near maxing this setup other than GPU. Actually, I think I will do that while I am thinking about it.


----------



## theJaybo

Update, bios was recently (week ago) flashed to newest version.

I just reloaded all bios defaults for auto everything, stock speed.

3600mhz
idle ~1.01v
load ~1Q#I$H%JKQWEFKNADFNMAKSDFJASDJFLASDFJ

CRASH BSOD 101. Because I dont have extra Ddr3 ram kicking around should I bother even swapping around my 8 sticks to see if they have anything to do with it?

So.... psu, mb, cpu. My money is on cpu. Current system calculated to draw 800+ watts in overclocked form (not counting overclock power req. of video card), However stock system should only be needing ~650watts.... at stock speeds. PSU is Corsair HX750, 8 months old.

at stock settings i did offset voltage +0.08.. results in

~1.112v idle ~35c
~1.320v load ~65c using ~125-130w (reported by coretemp)

This ive confirmed stabled for 3 hours prime95 w/ 90% ram being used, and running IBT at maximum at the same time.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Update, bios was recently (week ago) flashed to newest version.
> I just reloaded all bios defaults for auto everything, stock speed.
> 3600mhz
> idle ~1.01v
> load ~1Q#I$H%JKQWEFKNADFNMAKSDFJASDJFLASDFJ
> CRASH BSOD 101. Because I dont have extra Ddr3 ram kicking around should I bother even swapping around my 8 sticks to see if they have anything to do with it?
> So.... psu, mb, cpu. My money is on cpu. Current system calculated to draw 800+ watts in overclocked form (not counting overclock power req. of video card), However stock system should only be needing ~650watts.... at stock speeds. PSU is Corsair HX750, 8 months old.


If you have 8 sticks of RAM that's going to put some stress on the IMC requiring more VCCSA voltage. If anything, try removing some RAM and see if that helps the problem.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> Manual
> yes
> normal
> 1.44
> Prime95 doesn't tell you if your stable. Ive had plenty oc's that survive prime95 and crash when folding. It has been stable for 8 months with anything I throw at it so I think it is safe to say it will be ok.
> Prime95 but honestly it didn't even push everything as hard as folding. Temps hit alot higher folding.
> IBT yes
> Didn't run furmark/prime95 together. Thinking about turning it down to 4.625 to lower the voltage. The 4.625 oc only needs 1.39 to be stable and I come no where near maxing this setup other than GPU. Actually, I think I will do that while I am thinking about it.


prime95 isnt the only measure of stability.

Have you enabled the extra options in prime95? The reason folding gets you hotter is because it stresses the cpu and gpu at the same time, hence I asked if you ran FurMark and prime95 at the same time, this will fully stress your system.

As we speak, I just had the system pass 3 hours of prime95 and IBT at the same time. Loaded up furmark and prime again, and she straight up shut down within 5 minutes. I attribute this not to cpu failure but to psu failure as well.

Seems I have multiple issues going on.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> If you have 8 sticks of RAM that's going to put some stress on the IMC requiring more VCCSA voltage. If anything, try removing some RAM and see if that helps the problem.


thanks I wanted to know if i should try it, however its always worked at stock cpu speeds and auto voltages...

ill try anyway... maybe the IMC is failing.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Update, bios was recently (week ago) flashed to newest version.
> I just reloaded all bios defaults for auto everything, stock speed.
> 3600mhz
> idle ~1.01v
> load ~1Q#I$H%JKQWEFKNADFNMAKSDFJASDJFLASDFJ
> CRASH BSOD 101. Because I dont have extra Ddr3 ram kicking around should I bother even swapping around my 8 sticks to see if they have anything to do with it?
> So.... psu, mb, cpu. My money is on cpu. Current system calculated to draw 800+ watts in overclocked form (not counting overclock power req. of video card), However stock system should only be needing ~650watts.... at stock speeds. PSU is Corsair HX750, 8 months old.
> at stock settings i did offset voltage +0.08.. results in
> ~1.112v idle ~35c
> ~1.320v load ~65c using ~125-130w (reported by coretemp)
> This ive confirmed stabled for 3 hours prime95 w/ 90% ram being used, and running IBT at maximum at the same time.


Try removing 4 sticks. It could be that one of them is defective. I know *Linus @ NCIX* had a similar problem where one of his sticks was bad and it took a while to determine which one is was.









Also don't run P95 and IBT at the same time. Wait for one to finish then start the other.


----------



## Maximuscr31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> prime95 isnt the only measure of stability.
> Have you enabled the extra options in prime95? The reason folding gets you hotter is because it stresses the cpu and gpu at the same time, hence I asked if you ran FurMark and prime95 at the same time, this will fully stress your system.
> As we speak, I just had the system pass 3 hours of prime95 and IBT at the same time. Loaded up furmark and prime again, and she straight up shut down within 5 minutes. I attribute this not to cpu failure but to psu failure as well.
> Seems I have multiple issues going on.


No but torturing your system isn't going to ensure reliability. Mine has been stable for nearly a year. Stressing the hell out of it won't help me in anyway. It is a gaming rig, media center streaming and encoding 1080p on the fly plus normal day to day activities. I rarely use more than 8gb but 6gb is pretty standard. The folding with only cpu still produced hotter temps than prime95 granted that was 6 or so months ago since the last time. I just see no reason to do it as it isn't productive. As I said. I have had plenty of prime 95 runs in the beginning seem stable and then go and play minecraft while streaming a hd video and it crash. Adjust my vcore and then it was fine. I just didn't find it to be practical unless all you use your pc for is forums/internet or bragging rights.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> No but torturing your system isn't going to ensure reliability. Mine has been stable for nearly a year. Stressing the hell out of it won't help me in anyway. It is a gaming rig, media center streaming and encoding 1080p on the fly plus normal day to day activities. I rarely use more than 8gb but 6gb is pretty standard. The folding with only cpu still produced hotter temps than prime95 granted that was 6 or so months ago since the last time. I just see no reason to do it as it isn't productive. As I said. I have had plenty of prime 95 runs in the beginning seem stable and then go and play minecraft while streaming a hd video and it crash. Adjust my vcore and then it was fine. I just didn't find it to be practical unless all you use your pc for is forums/internet or bragging rights.


I somewhat agree, however when im encoding from premier or something like that, I put the system into full stress mode. I cannot afford to have corrupted data so I need to know the system wont crash or produce a random error and corrupt 300,000 family photos. Ive actually had this happen, not with 300,000 but had quit a bit go on me because of a faulty ram stick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Try removing 4 sticks. It could be that one of them is defective. I know *Linus @ NCIX* had a similar problem where one of his sticks was bad and it took a while to determine which one is was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't run P95 and IBT at the same time. Wait for one to finish then start the other.


Its just weird that im getting 0x00000101 errors, even at stock speeds...


----------



## theJaybo

Update.

Removed 4 ram sticks, BSOD at windows login screen.
Removed 2 more, loaded windows this time, Bsod after 3 minutes of prime95+furmark
Bsod just sitting in windows.

When changing the ram sticks I noticed the Dual Intelligent Processor III heat sink (DIGI power controller) was EXTREMELY WARM. Like burn your fingers warm.

Also upping VCCSA to offset +0.1 and .15 does nothing.

Stability only achieved with minimum +0.09 offset voltage to stock clock speed.


----------



## SimpleTech

Sounds like either a faulty board or CPU. Before you do anything else, take out your CPU, and check the socket. Make sure there are no bent pins.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Sounds like either a faulty board or CPU. Before you do anything else, take out your CPU, and check the socket. Make sure there are no bent pins.


While you've got the chip out check on the back of the cpu for discolouration on the gold pads.......


----------



## theJaybo

Ok with 6 of 8 sticks out, I loaded up an OC profile for 4.375ghz 125x35, 1.44v idle (1.42 in bios). Im posting this from windows. Havent stressed it yet.

Funny thing is my Macbook (my wifes macbook) is acting up, I cant get on the forums on it. Even my phone is giving me issues. This computer is now the most operational in my house ... ****









Anyway, 4.375ghz is loaded and working, can someone else with an X79 Asus board of see if the DIGI power headsink at the top center of the board is hot to touch even at idle??? I cant keep my hand on it for more than 3 seconds, Id say its around 75-80 degrees at least.

Ill post back with stress results.


----------



## tsm106

It should only be hot when highly overclocked. At idle the board should shutdown x number of phases to reduce consumption. Yours sounds like it is having issues. Check your digi power settings in bios? Did you tell it to run full blast, raise the sampling rates, etc?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It should only be hot when highly overclocked. At idle the board should shutdown x number of phases to reduce consumption. Yours sounds like it is having issues. Check your digi power settings in bios? Did you tell it to run full blast, raise the sampling rates, etc?


Yes when I was over clocking, had extreme LLC, phase to 350hz, etc etc.

But back to stock at all stock settings, everything auto.

Ill let it idle for a while and check the Digi heat sink.


----------



## theJaybo

I just checked AI Suite, and LLC was set to extreme even though its Auto in bios. Im uninstalling it and rebooting.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Ok with 6 of 8 sticks out, I loaded up an OC profile for 4.375ghz 125x35, 1.44v idle (1.42 in bios). Im posting this from windows. Havent stressed it yet.
> Funny thing is my Macbook (my wifes macbook) is acting up, I cant get on the forums on it. Even my phone is giving me issues. This computer is now the most operational in my house ... ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 4.375ghz is loaded and working, can someone else with an X79 Asus board of see if the DIGI power headsink at the top center of the board is hot to touch even at idle??? I cant keep my hand on it for more than 3 seconds, Id say its around 75-80 degrees at least.
> Ill post back with stress results.


Dude I feel for ya . You are having a bad day







BTW its a very hot one here in brissy today , my bros pc and my dads pc are here







Ones got a fried hardrive and the other psu / m/board issues. Thank the gods ive got spares


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> No but torturing your system isn't going to ensure reliability. Mine has been stable for nearly a year. Stressing the hell out of it won't help me in anyway.


I think it does. If your at 80% load and "something" pushes the system beyond its stability point it will crash. I like to know what that point is, scale back the performance a bit, then I know I can do whatever I want to the system and never have to worry.

Sometimes its rendering for 20 hours straight. With that kind of time invested, I don't want to setup a render job and come back after work to find the system crashed 20 minutes in and nothing got rendered, or worse, it corrupted the edit.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximuscr31*
> 
> No but torturing your system isn't going to ensure reliability. Mine has been stable for nearly a year. Stressing the hell out of it won't help me in anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it does. If your at 80% load and "something" pushes the system beyond its stability point it will crash. I like to know what that point is, scale back the performance a bit, then I know I can do whatever I want to the system and never have to worry.
> 
> Sometimes its rendering for 20 hours straight. With that kind of time invested, I don't want to setup a render job and come back after work to find the system crashed 20 minutes in and nothing got rendered, or worse, it corrupted the edit.
Click to expand...

You don't have to torture your system though to find it's maximal stability. I think that's his point. I follow the same philosophy as well. You'll never find me punishing my rig for 24 hours of prime or looping heaven overnight.


----------



## theJaybo

Ok after 10-15minutes of web surfing I checked the Digi heat sink, still VERY warm, but not as bad as before.

Ive got another issue now. Prime wont run all cores..... Says that my windows swap area might be to small.... this is with 8gb of ram installed....

edit. never mind.. i run a small page file because I have 32gb of ram, prime doesn't like that :S

stressing now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You don't have to torture your system though to find it's maximal stability. I think that's his point. I follow the same philosophy as well. You'll never find me punishing my rig for 24 hours of prime or looping heaven overnight.


Or myself either 2.5hrs of prime is enough and ive never run p95 and furmark at the same time







and I had no idea that peeps loop heaven o/nite either!
The best way to kill your chip is high suicide runs at or over 1.7vcore


----------



## tsm106

Do you remember when ppl got into the habit of running furmark as stability test and running it for hours or even overnight lmao? That's why those apps are now throttled via the driver. You think that's bad?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You'll never find me punishing my rig for 24 hours of prime or looping heaven overnight.


I disagree again.

I very much believe you do. If Im going to use my system 24/7 I want to know its going to run 24/7. If I had done any overnight rendered with my current setup, Id be hooped. Stressing simulates load.

Having said that, I personally don't stress overnight, only a few hours at a time.


----------



## lagur

I'm doing 4.3ghz with (-)0.060 offset, with all power saving features enabled. Everything prime stable and been using this settings 24/7 for few weeks already.

Until I thought I cleared the CMOS after doing 4.5ghz+ then realized I left my DIGI+ settings to this:

CPU LLC = High
CPU CC = 130%
VCCSA LLC = High
VCCSA CC = 100%

I'm a little worried because I'm not sure if I pushed those settings a little too much especially in offset mode, maybe would degrade the cpu?


----------



## theJaybo

Speaking of throttling..... prime is no longer maxing out my cores (with 8gb ram installed) its bouncing 20-40%. What the hell is going on here.. I think my house is being hit by EMI from sun spots or something.


----------



## theJaybo

Well thought I might have had it at 4.375ghz, nope, prime crashed 3 mins in. Froze, no bsod. Chip is coming out now to see whats up


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> I'm doing 4.3ghz with (-)0.060 offset, with all power saving features enabled. Everything prime stable and been using this settings 24/7 for few weeks already.
> 
> Until I thought I cleared the CMOS after doing 4.5ghz+ then realized I left my DIGI+ settings to this:
> 
> CPU LLC = High
> CPU CC = 130%
> VCCSA LLC = High
> VCCSA CC = 100%
> 
> I'm a little worried because I'm not sure if I pushed those settings a little too much especially in offset mode, maybe would degrade the cpu?


Those settings are pretty safe, really nothing dramatic at all. I might raise your cpu power limit to 140-150 even. I run mine at 150 until I get to 5ghz where it goes to the max.


----------



## theJaybo

I really dont want to pay someone to test my cpu, and I really don't want to buy a new board to test it myself.

I guess if ive got to pay, I might as well upgrade the board and send this one for rma.




Also there is a less than zero chance that this is in any way OS related, correct?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay then cpu looks fine so you could redo everthing o/s pull out cmos battery bla bla bla but rma m/board sounds like it to me , get a R4F or a R4E if u upgrade...but its a damn shame this happened I feel for you dude







P.S I got a mob to test my ES 3820 they said it worked well.....but they LIED


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay then cpu looks fine so you could redo everthing o/s pull out cmos battery bla bla bla but rma m/board sounds like it to me , get a R4F or a R4E if u upgrade...but its a damn shame this happened I feel for you dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I got a mob to test my ES 3820 they said it worked well.....but they LIED


I think I once put 1.51v to this chip. Although I was priming the other night, and its BSOD 0x101, but It stayed at the bsod screen all night, with fans spinning full. Could that have done anything?


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Those settings are pretty safe, really nothing dramatic at all. I might raise your cpu power limit to 140-150 even. I run mine at 150 until I get to 5ghz where it goes to the max.


Thanks, I guess I have to stick with this settings for a while, maybe until I receive my RMA'd PSU.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> I think I once put 1.51v to this chip. Although I was priming the other night, and its BSOD 0x101, but It stayed at the bsod screen all night, with fans spinning full. Could that have done anything?


That's happened a few times with me I doubt it . Look I voltup my chips big time , these sandybees can cop a awful amount of abuse and still run effortlessly so its not yer chip . Like I said earlier on put a fan on your vrms or digi h/sink or whatever its called this will make a difference to your temps


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay then cpu looks fine so you could redo everthing o/s pull out cmos battery bla bla bla but rma m/board sounds like it to me , get a R4F or a R4E if u upgrade...but its a damn shame this happened I feel for you dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I got a mob to test my ES 3820 they said it worked well.....but they LIED


R4E or R4F ?

I like the 8 dimms of r4e, and takes higher non-oc ram speed, however I do have 4x8gb ram coming to replace my 8x4gb sticks. From what im reading other than some cool overclocking features, theres nothing elese special about the Extreme.

Im going from a P9X79....

edit: doing a quick reinstall of windows just to be sure.


----------



## theJaybo

Reformat, drivers installed, cleared cmos, removed battery, jumper to reset bios, auto everything, bsod 101 at windows start.

So... bets....going to buy 1kw psu and rampage formular

Motherboard, CPU or Psu ?

Winner gets rep points









Removed 1 stick of ram, one remaining in slot A1
Tried reboot got a 0x0000003B bsod.

tried 2 different sticks in 2 different slots, bsod 124


----------



## tsm106

My 680 rig is running a P9X79 with [email protected] w/o issue. The board hasn't given me any reason to upgrade it.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My 680 rig is running a P9X79 with [email protected] w/o issue. The board hasn't given me any reason to upgrade it.


I really wonder if its the boards inability to supply voltage or the cpu fried and needing more.

CAn you touch your Dual Intelligent Processor III heat sink right above the cpu and see if its extremely hot to touch, Like double that of cpu.


----------



## tsm106

I cannot sorry, it's watercooled.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I cannot sorry, it's watercooled.


your north chip above the cpu is watercooled?


----------



## Vonnis

For what it's worth, that heatsink never gets hot on my board. Warm when the system is under load, but never hot. Different board though (Sabertooth).


----------



## theJaybo

Update:

Arrived home with

-Rampage IV Formula
-Corsair HX1050
-Intel 520 240GB SSD
-Corsair MM200 mouse pad (was using packing paper taped to my desk)
-Zalman M300 Gaming Mouse (was using MS Basic Optical 2 button mouse)
-Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste

Price matched the hell out of the gear, saved like $90 over all the gear.

99% done install windows 7. Wish me luck.

EDIT:
MOTHER ******* SOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BSOD 0x00000124 after typing in username and computer name for first boot.

Bsod at windows start on reboot....

ASDFA$Q%ADFGDFUY^%&E%^TYGEARFQ#$!#QAWEFADFGBHDTRY#[email protected]#[email protected]#$%@$%^$%^$%^^@#%@#$%@#

Everything but ram and ssd has been switched out, ram has been tried in various combinations of my 8 sticks. Bsod every time.

Now shes consistant bsod 124

vCore offset voltage +0.10, stable, rmaing cpu


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So did you get up and running and find out the root cause ? CPU eh ? Sorry man I honestly thought it wasn't . But 124 bsod with new board and psu and ssd has to be . Damn shame . Make certain you put a 80mm fan on the vrm heatsink to keep temps down this will help with temps.......



Let us know how you go


----------



## theJaybo

RMA'd. Arrives tomorrow.

Since Intel doesnt sell direct, I cant give them extra money and get a 3930K..







Oh well, $25 for overnight shipping, cant complain.


----------



## theJaybo

HomeCinema, your idle temps are almost the same as ambient?


----------



## theJaybo

Stupid macbook, quadruple posts ****.....


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Okay, if you wish for the CPU to down-volt when idling, choose Offset Mode where it says "CPU Vcore Voltage". If you want the same voltage 24/7, then you select "Manual Mode", like it is in the picture. Even though the voltage value is yellow, it is still a relatively safe value. Remember, no Overclocking is 100% safe, but many voltages can be raised to a reasonable level and not harm your system. If you choose" offset mode", a field just like the one with the yellow value will appear, and and "Offset Mode Sign". To overclock choose "+", and add a voltage like the one I mentioned above. you can start at .0300 for instance, and raise it from there until you get stable.
> As it was mentioned, you do not "need" C states to be enabled, I just always use them, and it was recommended by Mods on the ROG boards.
> Take a look at this guide, it will help familiarize yourself with overclocking with your UEFI.
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?p=65561


*Thank you so much man. I wish I could buy you a cup of coffee. Although it hits 1.336 on Prime95, I guess that's fine. On idle, it throttles back down. And it seems stable.*


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> *Thank you so much man. I wish I could buy you a cup of coffee. Although it hits 1.336 on Prime95, I guess that's fine. On idle, it throttles back down. And it seems stable.*


does it throttle the voltage down? What speed are you overclocked too?

C-States are for Core parking where it shuts down individual cores... can cause issues when overclocking higher speeds.

Are you overclocking BCLK with 125 STRAP ? It was my understanding that when you up your bclk the speedstep engages, but the voltage doesn't drop down.


----------



## kickassdave

Hey again, you guys have been a massive help and this is before my CPU/MB even arrives haha (tomorrow).

I'm sure I'll be back on here then for some tips.... thanked a couple of your posts as they were very detailed and exactly what I needed to try and understand where to start when overclocking this thing.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I cannot sorry, it's watercooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your north chip above the cpu is watercooled?
Click to expand...

There is no northbridge chip, its on the cpu dude. The heatsink above the cpu is the mosfet heatsink and btw, there are fets on both sides of the board. You should throw some sinks on the back too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There is no northbridge chip, its on the cpu dude. The heatsink above the cpu is the mosfet heatsink and btw, there are fets on both sides of the board. You should throw some sinks on the back too.


Its good to see that someone is on the money here


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There is no northbridge chip, its on the cpu dude. The heatsink above the cpu is the mosfet heatsink and btw, there are fets on both sides of the board. You should throw some sinks on the back too.


I never called it a northbridge. I said north of the chip...

edit: it seems i didnt say north of the chip.. i did say north chip. I know theres no "northbridge"


----------



## theJaybo

New 3820 arrives tomorrow, Asus has already issued me RMA for my board, I wonder if I should sent it back anyway.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> New 3820 arrives tomorrow, Asus has already issued me RMA for my board, I wonder if I should sent it back anyway.


Having a spare board is a good thing but not if the vrms are a bit dodgey its your call dude


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> does it throttle the voltage down? What speed are you overclocked too?
> C-States are for Core parking where it shuts down individual cores... can cause issues when overclocking higher speeds.
> Are you overclocking BCLK with 125 STRAP ? It was my understanding that when you up your bclk the speedstep engages, but the voltage doesn't drop down.


I just used the multiplier cpu ratio at 43x, 4.3GHz. When I run Prime 95, it goes up to 1.336v - although I won't be hitting that voltage unless I do something really intensive. I am not overclocking with BCLK - it is by default 100. All C states are enabled. Would there be a problem. I just loaded system defaults, turned the multi ratio to 43x and offset to 0.50vs, enabled C states. That's it.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> I just used the multiplier cpu ratio at 43x, 4.3GHz. When I run Prime 95, it goes up to 1.336v - although I won't be hitting that voltage unless I do something really intensive. I am not overclocking with BCLK - it is by default 100. All C states are enabled. Would there be a problem. I just loaded system defaults, turned the multi ratio to 43x and offset to 0.50vs, enabled C states. That's it.


no it shouldn't. I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 100x43 with auto voltage, I assume you mean 0.050 offset not 0.50 offset ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

My pc is down right looks like my 6970 went out....well it wasn't out...it look to just be the ab problem but now after install my accelerro extreme 2 I get bag code error on the board

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerokool_3211

Vga error

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theJaybo

36 hours after contacting intel, and $25 later, processor is sitting at my door, in the snow









Just finished swapping out. 100% operational. No Bsod at windows boot, everything auto in bios even c-states. At this point Im sure happy.

~29c-31c idle in windows (at stock 3.6ghz)

After 10mins priming, maxed out at ~60c on cores 2-3 and ~64c on 1 and 4.

Core 1 seems to stay hotter than the other 3, does anyone elses core 1 stay ~2-4c hotter than the other 3 while loaded?

Priming now, also downgraded to 4x4gb sticks of ram by "upgrading" to the rampage formula motherboard







This will have to do until my G.Skill 4x8gb 14900mhz stuff comes in.

Since it was not the Asus P9X79 board that was the issue, but Asus has issued me an RMA, I wonder if I send it back they will charge me for replacement because they wont find a fault. I know the dual intelligent processor gets VERY hot.

Side note: Upgraded from Corsair HX750 80Plus Silver to HX1050 80Plus Gold. My HX750 spun the 140mm fan all the time, the HX1050 spins only when it gets hot (which isnt often) Im not sure if I like that.

Side note 2: Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste sucks balls, too thick, bad design syringe applicator.

HomeCinema, change your profile pic, I feel like Im going to be killed :I


----------



## theJaybo

Should I burn in the new cpu/board/psu overnight at stock speed?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Should I burn in the new cpu/board/psu overnight at stock speed?


No don't you dare leave it be . Only prime when you go higher overclock 1.5 - 2.5Hrs is enough to tell you how it running and spares are a good thing and put a godamn 80mm fan on the vrm heatsink . Now I gather you are stateside snow and all that , Good .No tropical heat to cook your crap







And if you don't take my advise ( its your call







) I will sent my avatar to dispatch you from this plane of existence comprede` esseay .







Good .


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No don't you dare leave it be . Only prime when you go higher overclock 1.5 - 2.5Hrs is enough to tell you how it running and spares are a good thing and put a godamn 80mm fan on the vrm heatsink . Now I gather you are stateside snow and all that , Good .No tropical heat to cook your crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't take my advise ( its your call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will sent my avatar to dispatch you from this plane of existence comprede` esseay .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good .


Don't burn in a new system at stock speed? 80mm on the vrm, got it.

And im in Canada


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Since it was not the Asus P9X79 board that was the issue, but Asus has issued me an RMA, I wonder if I send it back they will charge me for replacement because they wont find a fault. I know the dual intelligent processor gets VERY hot.


Is this while priming or gaming. If priming you shouldn't worry about it, IMO. Priming does produced a lot of heat & consumed a lot of power. Did you noticed any throttling while under load, either gaming or stress testing? If not the VRMs not too hot.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is this while priming or gaming. If priming you shouldn't worry about it, IMO. Priming does produced a lot of heat & consumed a lot of power. Did you noticed any throttling while under load, either gaming or stress testing? If not the VRMs not too hot.


System wasnt even stable past boot screen of windows, auto settings, 3.6ghz. New mb, same issue, new chip, issue resolved. Mb wasnt the problem.


----------



## kickassdave

Well well.... after a little playing around...

Got stable overclock of 4.375GHz (x35 ratio - BLK = 125MHz)
RAM at 1666MHz (rated 1600) @ 10 10 10 24 1
CPU vcore @ 1.26
Idle temp = 30C
Load temp 50C

I'm fairly happy with this, don't need or want much more power than this, although I wanted to get 4.5GHz stable... so may try that next.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickassdave*
> 
> Well well.... after a little playing around...
> 
> Got stable overclock of 4.375GHz (x35 ratio - BLK = 125MHz)
> RAM at 1666MHz (rated 1600) @ 10 10 10 24 1
> CPU vcore @ 1.26
> Idle temp = 30C
> Load temp 50C
> 
> I'm fairly happy with this, don't need or want much more power than this, although I wanted to get 4.5GHz stable... so may try that next.


Nice







what is your system specs?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your system specs?


Not as good as yours


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your system specs?
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as yours
Click to expand...

LMAO







Madman you are funny


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madman you are funny


Spending too much time on this thread does that to ya


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> I just used the multiplier cpu ratio at 43x, 4.3GHz. When I run Prime 95, it goes up to 1.336v - although I won't be hitting that voltage unless I do something really intensive. I am not overclocking with BCLK - it is by default 100. All C states are enabled. Would there be a problem. I just loaded system defaults, turned the multi ratio to 43x and offset to 0.50vs, enabled C states. That's it.


You might try (-)offset up to 0.060. I'm using mine for almost a month now, prime stable.

Haven't really tried -0.065 but you can if you are lucky.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickassdave*
> 
> Well well.... after a little playing around...
> Got stable overclock of 4.375GHz (x35 ratio - BLK = 125MHz)
> RAM at 1666MHz (rated 1600) @ 10 10 10 24 1
> CPU vcore @ 1.26
> Idle temp = 30C
> Load temp 50C
> I'm fairly happy with this, don't need or want much more power than this, although I wanted to get 4.5GHz stable... so may try that next.


Very nice, what did you do to get such low loaded temps?

Best performance is your settings at 36 multiplier to get 4.5ghz, that seems the best speed/temp/voltage/performance/real performance

Run www.passmark.com 's Performance Test v8.0 64bit , its free and see where you stack up against this list.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Waiting on my new gfx card is killing me...can't use my machine at all...stupid shipping time...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> Waiting on my new gfx card is killing me...can't use my machine at all...stupid shipping time...
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Ouch that would do my head in......more


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i found a pcie 16 ati x1300 lol.....i have it in my machine....can only plug in one of the four monitors but...o well.....if they rma my card i will have crossfire 6970







....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And if they don't what will be the result?


----------



## theJaybo

Its christmas all over again...

YAY!!! 30 Hours from service call to processor!!!

My my intel, thats a large box


Its a box in a box!


Hummm.............somethings fishy...


WHAT!!!!!! BAMBOOZLED!






I forgot I had a video card rma'd

Whats this??


YAY!







Excuse the cable management, This was already 100x better than the picture in my rig below.




Besides, I found that my front 3x120mm intake fans, suck balls. So they are getting changed tomorrow.

I rewired the case today, and accidentally hit the bios 2 button, for 30 minutes I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't boot. I thought I chipped an IC off the board :S


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Its christmas all over again...
> YAY!!! 30 Hours from service call to processor!!!
> Besides, I found that my front 3x120mm intake fans, suck balls. So they are getting changed tomorrow.
> I rewired the case today, and accidentally hit the bios 2 button, for 30 minutes I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't boot. I thought I chipped an IC off the board :S


I'm surprised why your GPU is not in first PCI-E slot. Acording the ASUS GPU should be in first slot because of better performance/stability bla bla bla .... (if you are gamer it is most important)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> I'm surprised why your GPU is not in first PCI-E slot. Acording the ASUS GPU should be in first slot because of better performance/stability bla bla bla .... (if you are gamer it is most important)


That's what I thought too until I last installed a 275mm long rad last upgrade , card wouldn't fit chucked it in the 2nd 16x lane and bobs your uncle no probs.
Still did gaming , frame rates were the same as the 1st 16x slot







Its good it will do that


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And if they don't what will be the result?


i already got a sweet deal on a new one on ebay for 169.99....lol 1/2 of what i paid


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i already got a sweet deal on a new one on ebay for 169.99....lol 1/2 of what i paid


Yeah man that is a sweet deal as long as it works


----------



## roberta507

Where do I sign up for the 5 GHz Overclock Club
Working on it


----------



## t4ngent

Anyone have a guess as to why my IBT results are so low?

I'm running 5Ghz and only getting around 65 GFlops where I see most others on here are getting above 100GFlops at this speed

Perhaps because I am running 64GB of ram? my RAM timings are also kinda loose right now CL10 but I wouldn't think it would have *that* much of an effect




build shot =)


----------



## t4ngent

NM I figured it out.. my score was low because I didn't have Win7 SP1 installed, so IBT wasn't making use of the AVX extensions

Time to work on reducing Vcore and OC'ing RAM =)


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Anyone have a guess as to why my IBT results are so low?
> I'm running 5Ghz and only getting around 65 GFlops where I see most others on here are getting above 100GFlops at this speed
> Perhaps because I am running 64GB of ram? my RAM timings are also kinda loose right now CL10 but I wouldn't think it would have *that* much of an effect


dat 1666 cl10

Install SP1

EDIT: just saw you realised.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> I'm surprised why your GPU is not in first PCI-E slot. Acording the ASUS GPU should be in first slot because of better performance/stability bla bla bla .... (if you are gamer it is most important)


I was wondering if someone would catch that









The video card blocks airflow to the cpu, so I decided to move it. I saw that the middle lane is 8x PCIe only. The slot that its in is PCIe 16x/8x. I then preceded to benchmark with the card in the lane that its in.. and guess what . Exactly the same performance in all the 3D benchmarking tools cinebench, furmark, pcmark7, performance test 8 (my fav) 3dmark etc. I compared with and without full overclock of the card.

I'm as surprised as you are







Although it IS an x16 lane the card is in.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up for the 5 GHz Overclock Club
> Working on it


Wait you max loaded temp was 42.5c (average over 4 cores) or had you stressed yet ?

The H100 is good but not that good


----------



## roberta507

Bought the H100I blind on the day it was released from Corsair (no reviews)
Setup in a push/pull configuration with highflow Cougar fans
Setup in a HAF 942 case with custom fans
My max stress load never breaks out of the 50.0c range
Trust me I tried with several stress tests


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Bought the H100I blind on the day it was released from Corsair (no reviews)
> Setup in a push/pull configuration with highflow Cougar fans
> Setup in a HAF 942 case with custom fans
> My max stress load never breaks out of the 50.0c range
> Trust me I tried with several stress tests


Can you post pictures of the inside of your case...

Also you know you're posting approx. 8-10c better loaded temps than the tester at NCIX.


----------



## roberta507

Technically the cpu does break 50.0c during 1 test using the Intel burn in test @ 5.0Ghz

Just wanted to be honest and was thinking of my 24/7 speed of 4.6 where my voltage is lower
Took screenshot 1 second after test was done
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Technically the cpu does break 50.0c during 1 test using the Intel burn in test @ 5.0Ghz
> 
> Just wanted to be honest and was thinking of my 24/7 speed of 4.6 where my voltage is lower
> Took screenshot 1 second after test was done
> Sorry for the confusion


OK, at 5ghz, with 5ghz fsb, your average loaded cpu temp is 80c @ 1.5vcore... Ok I feel better









And thats after running IBT on 10 passes.


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Technically the cpu does break 50.0c during 1 test using the Intel burn in test @ 5.0Ghz
> Just wanted to be honest and was thinking of my 24/7 speed of 4.6 where my voltage is lower
> Took screenshot 1 second after test was done
> Sorry for the confusion


I was just about to say that you ran the test on standard and not high which would be the reason for 50c but you're hitting 83c on standard. Not sure where you were getting 50c.

If you ran on high you'd probably go above 90c.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah man that is a sweet deal as long as it works


lets hope....it does have a return policy though....it is from an ebay gaming store....guy says ordered for a machine and never built it


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> I was just about to say that you ran the test on standard and not high which would be the reason for 50c but you're hitting 83c on standard. Not sure where you were getting 50c.
> If you ran on high you'd probably go above 90c.


I didnt even notice that! over 1.5v core, he should be 80+c on maximum IBT for sure.

I just ran the standard test @ 4.3ghz, Avg core temp was 68.25c. I feel better now







LOL


----------



## theJaybo

Just locked up after 30 seconds of prime, all auto settings stock 3.6ghz speed, XMP @ 1600mhz.

No bsod.

edit: just happened again, except this time the pc speaker (in the case) started playing this funky music and the LCD readout on the motherboard flashed status code 02. which means either AP initialization before microcode loading or System is entering S2 sleep mode..

What the F?

HomeCinema, u seen this before ?






This is with the system locked, was running prime for 5 minutes.

According to the Windows Event Viewer,



im ready to kill something

edit: wait a second... has to do eith UMB, usbstor something or other. I did have my phone plugged in and accessing the android file system, that's where i got the video for youtube above.. somethings not playing nicely.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Just locked up after 30 seconds of prime, all auto settings stock 3.6ghz speed, XMP @ 1600mhz.
> No bsod.
> edit: just happened again, except this time the pc speaker (in the case) started playing this funky music and the LCD readout on the motherboard flashed status code 02. which means either AP initialization before microcode loading or System is entering S2 sleep mode..
> What the F?
> HomeCinema, u seen this before ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the system locked, was running prime for 5 minutes.
> According to the Windows Event Viewer,
> 
> im ready to kill something
> edit: wait a second... has to do eith UMB, usbstor something or other. I did have my phone plugged in and accessing the android file system, that's where i got the video for youtube above.. somethings not playing nicely.


thats your psu


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> thats your psu


I fully traced the Event Viewer information to my aftermarket card reader/front usb3.0 (that uses a usb 2.0 header off the motherboard for the card reader).

Specifically the compact flash one. Ive never used CF on that unit, and none of them were in use when the crash happened.

Drive L: has the same Device instance path....

Data Name="DriverName">WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20060413092100000&0#

Just diabled it, ill never use it.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> I fully traced the Event Viewer information to my aftermarket card reader/front usb3.0 (that uses a usb 2.0 jump off the motherboard for the card reader).
> Specifically the compact flash one. Ive never used CF on that unit, and none of them were in use when the crash happened.
> Drive L: has the same Device instance path....
> Data Name="DriverName">WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20060413092100000&0#
> Just diabled it, ill never use it.


this is on the formula motherboard right?....i really dont see how the usb ready could be the cause of the problem but it could be....i would hate to think that board was bad as well....with no blue screen i would also say that it would be PSU related....but if that reader shorted or something it could explain it...


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> this is on the formula motherboard right?....i really dont see how the usb ready could be the cause of the problem but it could be....i would hate to think that board was bad as well....with no blue screen i would also say that it would be PSU related....but if that reader shorted or something it could explain it...


The event viewer correlates to the exact time I crashed, and that event (error) points directly to the CF portion of the reader. Disabled everything relating to it in device manager, removed its drive letter, trying prime now.

Edit: Priming stable for 15minutes so far.


----------



## theJaybo

side note:

has anyone achieved a moderate overclock (4.3 or higher) and still gotten an significant drop of vcore at idle using EIST and C-states?

Im sitting at 4.3 (100x43) on auto voltages and llc at REGULAR and the core will no drop at idle.

Only reason I care is to lower temps at idle/low use

never mind, put turbo ratio to auto and that fixed it.

4.3ghz @ 1.288vcore load, 1.056v Idle
I can go to sleep now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> lets hope....it does have a return policy though....it is from an ebay gaming store....guy says ordered for a machine and never built it


I don't think you will have any probs fingers crossed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Just locked up after 30 seconds of prime, all auto settings stock 3.6ghz speed, XMP @ 1600mhz.
> No bsod.
> edit: just happened again, except this time the pc speaker (in the case) started playing this funky music and the LCD readout on the motherboard flashed status code 02. which means either AP initialization before microcode loading or System is entering S2 sleep mode..
> What the F?
> HomeCinema, u seen this before ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the system locked, was running prime for 5 minutes.
> According to the Windows Event Viewer,
> 
> im ready to kill something
> edit: wait a second... has to do eith UMB, usbstor something or other. I did have my phone plugged in and accessing the android file system, that's where i got the video for youtube above.. somethings not playing nicely.


Nope never seen a 02 bug before weird , dosent surprise me though you are always breakin stuff








please don't melt your cpu again lol








Your problem solving skills are getting much better glad you sorted it out







and that sound reminds me of cicadas buzzing in summer


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I don't think you will have any probs fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope never seen a 02 bug before weird , dosent surprise me though you are always breakin stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don't melt your cpu again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem solving skills are getting much better glad you sorted it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that sound reminds me of cicadas buzzing in summer


problem solving skills were always good, I just get impatient and ignore steps alot







It just seems when I fix something, something else breaks....

HEY... how do you know my VRMS on my other board aren't shot and killed the cpu? Huh? HUH !??!







Come to think of it, I got BSOD's right after I built this system, with the old motherboard. I traced them to video drivers... but I wonder.....

On the lighter side..

4.3 ghz stable (43x100)
~1.064 vcore @ idle @ ~34-38c
~1.288 vcore @ 100% load @ ~65c average
Ambient temp ~20-21c

My temps are not corrected for ambient.
The hottest core touches 67c, the average is more like 64c.

That's a far cry from my ~84c loaded temps.

-Overwhelmingly positive pressure fan setup
-Changed the rad from exhaust to intake
-cleaned the front intake fans and removed a bunch of metal grilles on the inside of the brackets
-better cable management
-reapplied thermal paste, had a wee bit too much (when I say wee, I mean WAY too much)
-mounted rad with hoses on bottom instead of top like this Rad █____▄ cpu instead of Rad █¯¯\_▄ cpu

Edit: Just managed to lock up, running prime95 with 5GB ram used, and IBT eating up the rest. No crash, no bsod, no minidump and no Event log in windows.
The even log didn't catch the lockup, only the reboot and said the source was "Kernal-Power".

"The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."

Along with some debug info but nothing specific. A lot of 0x00 errors.

Ah well, shes stable in prime95 anyway







Plus this is on all auto voltages and the lowest LLC.

Edit: Crashed prime95 only after ~20 mins. No bsod, no power off. Just lockup.
Trying a small increase of VTT and a .010 increase offset vcore.

Using OCCT 4.3.2 now, much nicer. And apparently will destroy systems that are stable for 24hours in prime95.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Look I am very far from perfect , I have experience in nuking stuff ( 1 cpu ) no nuked boards thank god







these benchie progs I ran u that u suggested never ran those before so a lot of this stuff is new to me but if you were in brissy we would be able to chuck a chip in that other board and find out for sure








Im a very sarcastic SOB so don't take me the wrong way







U seem to have a few dramas , unlucky is all it is and some dudes have worse luck than you







Keep chiselling away and things will work its self out







Anyways gotta get ready for another round of action at the workshop where I work with incompentent peeps ! ( Excuse my syntax lol )


----------



## theJaybo

Lol all good man just playin.

Yeah Im lucky to have a few weeks off to play with this stuff and figure out whats what.
Ive been playing since The 486 DX/100mhz days, never nuked a board or chip, till now









Im really not on here to vent, I just like it when I find the solution to my specific problems (which is never). In repeating my trial and errors, I hope to help someone else looking for help with issues that I myself had, hence all the "edit" lines in my posts.

Cheers man and thanks for all your help









Update:

1h 41m running OCCT 4.3.2 on Linpack. Stable as the Canadian economy! Which is pretty stable









Im off to do some real work, like clean the basement maybe! Im so lazy :S


----------



## theJaybo

Man, I hate that picture.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Man, I hate that picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cable mgmt looks whole lot better compared to what it was before


----------



## zerokool_3211

http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/162jn3/atlas_ii_x79_7970_watercooled/

look at his voltage further down in the posts....1.28v @ 4.750????how is that possible


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/162jn3/atlas_ii_x79_7970_watercooled/
> look at his voltage further down in the posts....1.28v @ 4.750????how is that possible


A better chip and or they took the time to fine tune their settings.

I used to run mine at 4.5ghz with 1.304v before I updated my board a few times and never made note of the settings/bios rev I used.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/162jn3/atlas_ii_x79_7970_watercooled/
> look at his voltage further down in the posts....1.28v @ 4.750????how is that possible


Until I see a cpu id val I don't believe it either cause some asrock x79 boards sensor pickup cpu vcssa voltage instead . Ive seen vals in the 5Ghz club with that bug that happen to be x79 asrock boards







edit: just looked at this dudes val looks great but like i said so 5ghz would be 1.35vcore I doubt it .But he might have a goldie malay 3820 batch L202 like my first ( and best 3820 RIP ) this my opinion








Edit apparently its the p67 fatality and pro that is well known for reading cpu vssca voltage for vcore so I stand corrected


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Cable mgmt looks whole lot better compared to what it was before


Its an older case, you have to stuff cables behind panels, there are no integrated cable paths


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/162jn3/atlas_ii_x79_7970_watercooled/
> 
> look at his voltage further down in the posts....1.28v @ 4.750????how is that possible


never tested this clock at this voltage before but quickly tried cinebench and seems to be ok.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Its an older case, you have to stuff cables behind panels, there are no integrated cable paths


You can use extensions and hide all cables behind motherboard tray. But still looks a lot better than before, goodjob


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> never tested this clock at this voltage before but quickly tried cinebench and seems to be ok.


Cheeky geezer


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> never tested this clock at this voltage before but quickly tried cinebench and seems to be ok.


idk how you do that i need 1.410 @ 4.625


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> never tested this clock at this voltage before but quickly tried cinebench and seems to be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky geezer
Click to expand...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> never tested this clock at this voltage before but quickly tried cinebench and seems to be ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk how you do that i need 1.410 @ 4.625
Click to expand...

I dont either


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I dont either


With 30c ambient who am I kidding









[email protected]@1.385vcore in bios so geezer you are the winner


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> problem solving skills were always good, I just get impatient and ignore steps alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems when I fix something, something else breaks....
> 
> HEY... how do you know my VRMS on my other board aren't shot and killed the cpu? Huh? HUH !??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I got BSOD's right after I built this system, with the old motherboard. I traced them to video drivers... but I wonder.....
> 
> On the lighter side..
> 
> 4.3 ghz stable (43x100)
> ~1.064 vcore @ idle @ ~34-38c
> ~1.288 vcore @ 100% load @ ~65c average
> Ambient temp ~20-21c
> 
> My temps are not corrected for ambient.
> The hottest core touches 67c, the average is more like 64c.
> 
> That's a far cry from my ~84c loaded temps.
> 
> -Overwhelmingly positive pressure fan setup
> -Changed the rad from exhaust to intake
> -cleaned the front intake fans and removed a bunch of metal grilles on the inside of the brackets
> -better cable management
> -reapplied thermal paste, had a wee bit too much (when I say wee, I mean WAY too much)
> -mounted rad with hoses on bottom instead of top like this Rad █____▄ cpu instead of Rad █¯¯\_▄ cpu
> 
> Edit: Just managed to lock up, running prime95 with 5GB ram used, and IBT eating up the rest. No crash, no bsod, no minidump and no Event log in windows.
> The even log didn't catch the lockup, only the reboot and said the source was "Kernal-Power".
> 
> "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."
> 
> Along with some debug info but nothing specific. A lot of 0x00 errors.
> 
> Ah well, shes stable in prime95 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus this is on all auto voltages and the lowest LLC.
> 
> Edit: Crashed prime95 only after ~20 mins. No bsod, no power off. Just lockup.
> Trying a small increase of VTT and a .010 increase offset vcore.
> 
> Using OCCT 4.3.2 now, much nicer. And apparently will destroy systems that are stable for 24hours in prime95.


Sorry to hear that you still have problem with your 3820. In your previous post, it also locked up even when at stock frequency. Is that right? If VRMs are too hot, system should throttling CPU frequency, not lock up. So, something else in play here, not temps.

I noticed you're running both P95 & IBT at the same time. Did it locked up when running separately? I wonder whether the memory usage is ~100% when your computer lock up.

This is my 4.6GHz OC. I only ran P95 for one hour. I don't remember the ambient at that time but at least 31C. Offset +0.33 (vcore 1.360V).



Manual vcore 1.376V. Temp a couple degrees higher because higher voltage.


----------



## roberta507

Just got 5125


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry to hear that you still have problem with your 3820. In your previous post, it also locked up even when at stock frequency. Is that right? If VRMs are too hot, system should throttling CPU frequency, not lock up. So, something else in play here, not temps.
> I noticed you're running both P95 & IBT at the same time. Did it locked up when running separately?
> This is my 4.6GHz OC. I only ran P95 for one hour. I don't remember the ambient at that time but at least 31C. Offset +0.33 (vcore 1.360V).
> 
> 
> Manual vcore 1.376V. Temp a couple degrees higher because higher voltage.


Gidday Kizzy Nice work


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> 
> Just got 5125


Well Done







Now Get that sucker stable watch the temps


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I dont either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 30c ambient who am I kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@1.385vcore in bios so geezer you are the winner
Click to expand...

Core temps are very well balanced, welldone Madman


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Core temps are very well balanced, welldone Madman


Thanks for noticing geezer


----------



## zerokool_3211

How much paste you guys use...this last reseat I did a thick strip down the lid...don't know if to much...more than I normally do...tried to boot that [email protected] happening for me...trying [email protected] right now....we will see

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If its pouring out the sides too much , more is better than not enough


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> How much paste you guys use...this last reseat I did a thick strip down the lid...don't know if to much...more than I normally do...tried to boot that [email protected] happening for me...trying [email protected] right now....we will see
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I just use enuff to cover where the cores are..


----------



## Gorki

I love this toy, I was playing around with my combo since I haven't had time these last few days. This is just fly by testing, started with 125 strap and slowly raising multi. I haven't tried priming but it probably won't be stable but from 4.5 to 4.75 at same settings. Vcore is 1.34 in bios LLC at very High. I'm surprised how good these 3820 perform for that price.


----------



## atascator

My voltage for 4.3Ghz is 1.187v stable P95 and I didnt even try lower so yes, a better chip is the key








I havent had the time to push for the 5Ghz but im pretty sure this chip will do just fine although im lacking a bit in cooling with an Antec 620.
Oh, and mobo helps too! My Fatal1ty Pro works wonders keeping voltages stable and nice.


----------



## t4ngent

I find its best to spread the paste with a credit card or similar piece of plastic.. that way you can tell when you've used enough paste to get solid coverage, spread it out thin but even as possible

I was running 5.2Ghz a minute ago @ 1.5V, ran 20 rounds of IBT and it passed.. then I loaded up photoshop to crop the screenshot and it BSOD right after photoshop splash screen lol

I think it was something with the PCIE bus, BSOD pointed to some nvidia driver, not a common error code


----------



## kickassdave

i7 3820 (obviously haha) @ 4.375GHz - vcore @ 1.26
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP - @ 1666MHz 9 9 9 24 1
Nvidia GTX 580
512GB Vertex 4 SSD
MSI x79 GD65 motherboard
Asus D2X soundcard


----------



## kickassdave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your system specs?


I meant to quote you..... oops
i7 3820 (obviously haha) @ 4.375GHz - vcore @ 1.26
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP - @ 1666MHz 9 9 9 24 1
Nvidia GTX 580
512GB Vertex 4 SSD
MSI x79 GD65 motherboard
Asus D2X soundcard


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickassdave*
> 
> i7 3820 (obviously haha) @ 4.375GHz - vcore @ 1.26
> 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP - @ 1666MHz 9 9 9 24 1
> Nvidia GTX 580
> 512GB Vertex 4 SSD
> MSI x79 GD65 motherboard
> Asus D2X soundcard


You should get into the rigbuilder put you rigs specs into that and create your sig rig then you don't have to tell everone what you got , its there for all to see


----------



## zerokool_3211

just added a artic cooler 80mm for vrm sinks....lol





and lol @ the x1300 i am using waiting on my card


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

WELL DONE DUDE ! I betcha ive gotta crappier card around here somewhere


----------



## zerokool_3211

i have a agp nividia mx2 around here somewhere


----------



## kizwan

I have Voodoo 3 3000 GPU.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have Voodoo 3 3000 GPU.


ok that is really old....rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

xfx 128MB around here somewhere


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> just added a artic cooler 80mm for vrm sinks....lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That fan installation is very creative..


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> just added a artic cooler 80mm for vrm sinks....lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fan installation is very creative..
Click to expand...

It actually is very solid like that....and provides a lot of extra cooling to that area...still don't know why I need 1.48 vcore for 4.750...still haven't primed it but 1.46 would not prime...

Another question...should I run the lowest vtt and vccsa that I can until I get bsod for something other than 101

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> It actually is very solid like that....and provides a lot of extra cooling to that area...still don't know why I need 1.48 vcore for 4.750...still haven't primed it but 1.46 would not prime...
> 
> Another question...should I run the lowest vtt and vccsa that I can until I get bsod for something other than 101
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


It all depends on how lucky you get with the CPU. Some will overclock more, some less. Amongst those that overclock more, some will need more volts, some will need less. If cpu overclocks more compared to majority and requires less volts for each particular clock then you ve hit the jackpot. Thats why it is called as the "silicon lottery".

With regards to volts, try not to exceed 1.200v for vccsa and about 1.250v for vtt .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> It all depends on how lucky you get with the CPU. Some will overclock more, some less. Amongst those that overclock more, some will need more volts, some will need less. If cpu overclocks more compared to majority and requires less volts for each particular clock then you ve hit the jackpot. Thats why it is called as the "silicon lottery".
> With regards to volts, try not to exceed 1.200v for vccsa and about 1.250v for vtt .


Gidday geezer hows it hangin


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Gidday geezer hows it hangin


Hey Madman, still waiting for the micro bubbles







*to disappear* (to put it politely)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, still waiting for the micro bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to disappear* (to put it politely)


Did you put champhers in your loop ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Did you put champhers in your loop ?


Hahahahaa







yea during new year celebs







(me and my rig)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> It all depends on how lucky you get with the CPU. Some will overclock more, some less. Amongst those that overclock more, some will need more volts, some will need less. If cpu overclocks more compared to majority and requires less volts for each particular clock then you ve hit the jackpot. Thats why it is called as the "silicon lottery".
> With regards to volts, try not to exceed 1.200v for vccsa and about 1.250v for vtt .


Oops to late must 'ave missed that memo LMAO


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> It actually is very solid like that....and provides a lot of extra cooling to that area...still don't know why I need 1.48 vcore for 4.750...still haven't primed it but 1.46 would not prime...
> Another question...should I run the lowest vtt and vccsa that I can until I get bsod for something other than 101
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Oh man that is a dirty rad. Are you setup for negative pressure ?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have Voodoo 3 3000 GPU.


somewhere I have a 3dfx monster.... PCI ADDON! One of the first (if not the first) 3d graphics card.


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If its pouring out the sides too much , more is better than not enough


actually, too little is better than too much


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry to hear that you still have problem with your 3820. In your previous post, it also locked up even when at stock frequency. Is that right? If VRMs are too hot, system should throttling CPU frequency, not lock up. So, something else in play here, not temps.
> I noticed you're running both P95 & IBT at the same time. Did it locked up when running separately? I wonder whether the memory usage is ~100% when your computer lock up.
> This is my 4.6GHz OC. I only ran P95 for one hour. I don't remember the ambient at that time but at least 31C. Offset +0.33 (vcore 1.360V).
> 
> 
> Manual vcore 1.376V. Temp a couple degrees higher because higher voltage.


My original 3820 locked up at stock, but thats because it was fried. My new chip is fine stock, I reseated the cpu water block, with a much smaller amount of thermal paste. This seemed to help and now Im getting wicked temps.

Currently stable @ 4.3 with only +0.010 offset voltage and LLC and that stuff set to regular (lowest) for 3 hours in OCCT 4.3.2 LINPACK. This program is awesome. Avg cpu temp was like 67c @ 4.3ghz. This is now my GOTO stressing program.

Ive read hundreds of threads on stressing. Ive seen everything from running multiple stresses at the same time, to "prime95 sucks" and all that crap. Im happy to know my system can take 100% load for hours.

The system shouldn't lockup with 100% memory usage. I have a miniscule page file (1024megs) just in case. All of my issues were related to a bad cpu. Also possibly bad vrms on my last board killing
the cpu.

Im gonna stay at 4.3ghz @ 1.28-1.296v (43x100), until my new 1866mhz ram arrives.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Oh man that is a dirty rad. Are you setup for negative pressure ?


lol...i dont know.... positive means more intake right?


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> lol...i dont know.... positive means more intake right?


negative pressure is more fans exhausting than intake

and positive is more intake than exhaust.

personally my setup is for positive pressure, as my dual 120mm high static pressure intake over my rad, then 3xlow rpm intakes over my drives on the front of the case.

I have a silent PSU, with the intake fan facing the bottom floor (vented) of the case, this fan rarely turns on so i don't count it, and I directly draws outside air so it cancels.
my only exhausts are 2 high rpm 80mm at the back (where the psu would be mounted on top), a top exhausting 80mm and side panel exhausting 80mm.

Couple that with removing 3 - 2tb Green hard drives, Ive dropped my loaded temp from over 84c, to under 70c.

Is issue with positive pressure is dust. If all your **** is intake, then everything in the room gets sucked into them.

Im going to try a fully negative pressure system and see what happens. The issue becomes the fact that all the cooler outside air now needs to be sucked in through crevasses in the case, or holes in the side panel. Fans will wear out quicker because they are impeded by the lack of intake, making them work harder.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i have a 600T with the 200mm in the front pulling in....and 3 corsair 120mm's pulling out(2 of which are pulling air through my rad)....couldnt do push/pull in this case cause mb heatsinks were in the way...and as stated above my PSU intakes from the bottom....so it is really only cooling itself....so negative


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres a 4.8Ghz just primed got bored..


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres a 4.8Ghz just primed got bored..


i hate you....rofl...j/k


----------



## roberta507

Playing around to see what the chip could really do


----------



## theJaybo

Let the sexytime overclocking begin!


----------



## t4ngent

Nice.. but is it prime / linpack stable? =)

my chip can boot 5.2ghz at 1.5V but not stable without 1.56V, extreme LLC and high speed fans cooling the VRM..

I can boot at 5.3ghz also but can't get it stable.. would have to go beyond 1.6V which I don't really want to do

edit- how are you only using 30W in coretemp?? you have C states enabled or?

my reading never goes below like 55W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around to see what the chip could really do


----------



## roberta507

Cold booted to 4.6 and just went to my 5.1 profile and bumped the core to 42 and took the screen shot
Like it says "playing around"
I didn't what to fry my chip by overvolting it out of the gate
Just wanted to see if was possible on lower voltage
Now the work really begins, have all weekend


----------



## Aphid

Hey all, just thought I'd post up my OC validation, I'm now running 4.75GHz (125 x 38) @ 1.330V set in BIOS, BIOS v3305
38 - 43*C idle, 67 - 75*C under load (depending on stress tester)
Details in my sig rig.
This CPU was such a piece of piss to oc, i'm so happy I got this instead of the 3930k!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649149

EDIT: I should also mention I have been able to boot windows (win8) under a 5.00GHz oc with a VCore of 1.40V but it isn't stable and I don't want to push the VCore past 1.40V for this 24/7 oc, and definitely don't want to push past 1.44V at all for fear of building voltage degredation in the chip.
Seems like a good chip though. I can boot win with 5.25GHz on 1.44V, BSODs under stress though.


----------



## theJaybo

HomeCinema.,..


----------



## dsmwookie

How is this comparing to a 3770K?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i hate you....rofl...j/k


He He He FLMAO dude I have that effect on peeps at times








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around to see what the chip could really do


Good Luck with that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> Let the sexytime overclocking begin!


Oh yeah your gonna have a sexytime very niiice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Cold booted to 4.6 and just went to my 5.1 profile and bumped the core to 42 and took the screen shot
> Like it says "playing around"
> I didn't what to fry my chip by overvolting it out of the gate
> Just wanted to see if was possible on lower voltage
> Now the work really begins, have all weekend


Watch da vcore need good cooling !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey all, just thought I'd post up my OC validation, I'm now running 4.75GHz (125 x 38) @ 1.330V set in BIOS, BIOS v3305
> 38 - 43*C idle, 67 - 75*C under load (depending on stress tester)
> Details in my sig rig.
> This CPU was such a piece of piss to oc, i'm so happy I got this instead of the 3930k!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649149
> 
> EDIT: I should also mention I have been able to boot windows (win8) under a 5.00GHz oc with a VCore of 1.40V but it isn't stable and I don't want to push the VCore past 1.40V for this 24/7 oc, and definitely don't want to push past 1.44V at all for fear of building voltage degredation in the chip.
> Seems like a good chip though. I can boot win with 5.25GHz on 1.44V, BSODs under stress though.


Prediction : A spate of 3820's popping their heat spreaders from mega overvolting







you can get 2 3820's for the price of 1 3930k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theJaybo*
> 
> HomeCinema.,..


Yep pretty much 39c in the sun at 8.30am this morning 80% humidity








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> How is this comparing to a 3770K?


There is no comparision 3820's are cheaperish and peeps delid em for lower temps







3770k's that is


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Same 4.8Ghz vcore the same everything but much lower load temps...















27c ambient . Hate me more


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Same 4.8Ghz vcore the same everything but much lower load temps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27c ambient . Hate me more


Getting around 35C delta temp with 1.48v under load is quite an achvievement







, welldone Madman


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Getting around 35C delta temp with 1.48v under load is quite an achvievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , welldone Madman


Why thank you very much you are too kind








Check out my idle temps...

What do you think any good


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey all, just thought I'd post up my OC validation, I'm now running 4.75GHz (125 x 38) @ 1.330V set in BIOS, BIOS v3305
> 38 - 43*C idle, 67 - 75*C under load (depending on stress tester)
> Details in my sig rig.
> This CPU was such a piece of piss to oc, i'm so happy I got this instead of the 3930k!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649149
> 
> EDIT: I should also mention I have been able to boot windows (win8) under a 5.00GHz oc with a VCore of 1.40V but it isn't stable and I don't want to push the VCore past 1.40V for this 24/7 oc, and definitely don't want to push past 1.44V at all for fear of building voltage degredation in the chip.
> Seems like a good chip though. I can boot win with 5.25GHz on 1.44V, BSODs under stress though.


HyperThreading off ?!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Getting around 35C delta temp with 1.48v under load is quite an achvievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , welldone Madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you very much you are too kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my idle temps...
> 
> What do you think any good
Click to expand...

LoL any good! are you joking?


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> HyperThreading off ?!


I believe so... just because I'm on win8 and as far as I know there's nothing in the os optimized for ht


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Same 4.8Ghz vcore the same everything but much lower load temps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27c ambient . Hate me more


what does running your VTT and VCCSA that much higher offer you....are you able to get lower vcore by upping those? If not it just seems like unnecessary voltage and therefor heat...my ram will easily do 2000 with low VCCSA and VTT, but if i can get lower vcore by upping those i will....rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> what does running your VTT and VCCSA that much higher offer you....are you able to get lower vcore by upping those? If not it just seems like unnecessary voltage and therefor heat...my ram will easily do 2000 with low VCCSA and VTT, but if i can get lower vcore by upping those i will....rofl


Oh really? u are the 2nd dude to crack off about that so I am already on to that one priming AGAIN to keep you knockers happy







vtt=1.2 , vcssa=1.2 , 2nd vtt=1.15 by the way how do YOU go priming that clock ? eh EH he he


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Anyway zerocool whats been going on your neck of the woods


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Anyway zerocool whats been going on your neck of the woods


nothign really just trying to find a stock cooler strill so i can rma my 6970....lol...

and to answer about that clock...i cant do it wil temps i like...i guess the H100 is just not up to snuff

also what clock is your ram actually rated at?

also in that pic it looks like your temps actually went up by lowering that voltage...***...ROFL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> nothign really just trying to find a stock cooler strill so i can rma my 6970....lol...
> 
> and to answer about that clock...i cant do it wil temps i like...i guess the H100 is just not up to snuff
> 
> also what clock is your ram actually rated at?
> 
> also in that pic it looks like your temps actually went up by lowering that voltage...***...ROFL


Yeah 2133mhz and I should of left it alone cause the buggar crashed watchdog was barking or something I dropped the llc to utra







So put it back up to llc extreme and did it again my ambients are 30c cause of the heat wave im going thru at the moment forcasted 39c + today im 1/2 hour inland or so from brissy so its a tad warmer out here with 80+ Humidity not ideal conditions for benching







So I will do 1.5hrs of prime on blend and post it and that will do it for now







So where do you get a stock cooler for that card ? I gather you are rma ing it cause it is @#*^%@!








Heres that redo 4.8ghz with the lowered vtt,vscca..........

Really not much difference


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah 2133mhz and I should of left it alone cause the buggar crashed watchdog was barking or something I dropped the llc to utra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So put it back up to llc extreme and did it again my ambients are 30c cause of the heat wave im going thru at the moment forcasted 39c + today im 1/2 hour inland or so from brissy so its a tad warmer out here with 80+ Humidity not ideal conditions for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will do 1.5hrs of prime on blend and post it and that will do it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you get a stock cooler for that card ? I gather you are rma ing it cuase it is @#*^%@!


yeah it is super #&@$%!^....it doesnt even post the board...i get vga error light on the board and error beep for it...i have been all over the place to find one....reddit....on here...and ebay...they dont exist... ROFL

my ambients are about 21.5 -22....about to prime this to see if it will go...trying a little lower vcore...anythign close to 1.5 gives me temps that i dont even want to touch...i may redo my paste with some of the new artic silver that is not silver...like artic silver 7...another thing i wanted to ask about you PLL. .....does it really effect OC

also my last core is always like 3-4 C higher...drives me crazy....lol



SOB....hitting 91 on one core....too high for me....


----------



## zerokool_3211

nope....BSOD with 101

this chip is horrible...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> nope....BSOD with 101
> 
> this chip is horrible...


Post 2136 has that redo 4.8G , you should try 1.425vcore in bios llc xtreme...... heres Ai sweet screeners instead











Give it a go Rep+ me if it helps you








Core 3 does it to me as well but not as bad , only under 100% load idle speeds core temp spread very close which is pretty good








Your settings there are very close to mine . You could drop pll if u want to 1.88-1.9


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Post 2136 has that redo 4.8G , you should try 1.425vcore in bios llc xtreme...... heres Ai sweet screeners instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go Rep+ me if it helps you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core 3 does it to me as well but not as bad , only under 100% load idle speeds core temp spread very close which is pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your settings there are very close to mine . You could drop pll if u want to 1.88-1.9


more vcore than that gave me bsod 101 so i dont think that lower vcore may be the answer in mine case but i may try it just for ****s and giggles

i already dropped that PLL...from what i read the only thing that increasing that does is stabilize higher OC's....

i have tried it all...tried to raise VTT and VCCSA to get lower vcore, but that really didnt help at all....

i also think that the TIM maybe an issue too but dont feel like redoing it really...ROFL

PS....also you can prolly drop your ram timings...i am able to get my sniper 2133 to run your settings with 1.6 volts even...trying some of your settings...like i had my cpu power at 180% and auto cpu frequency (changed to 140% and 700Khz respectively)

also right now i am running c-states...but i am not getting voltage drop when the c-states are being enabled...any thoughts


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> more vcore than that gave me bsod 101 so i dont think that lower vcore may be the answer in mine case but i may try it just for ****s and giggles
> 
> i already dropped that PLL...from what i read the only thing that increasing that does is stabilize higher OC's....
> 
> i have tried it all...tried to raise VTT and VCCSA to get lower vcore, but that really didnt help at all....
> 
> i also think that the TIM maybe an issue too but dont feel like redoing it really...ROFL


Don't blame ya im done with this clock that's prob the best I can do with it its a very realistic overclock for this chip and set up stable as no crazy vcore everthing else to me looks really good so its time to do some mw3 and wat not origin seems to not like my crap after I went to win 8 video drivers keep windowing it on me and crap







some dudes turn off h/t to run it @#$%^&* weird .Whatever time to enjoy whats left of my weekend


----------



## zerokool_3211

lol...i can boot 5 ghz with like 1.44 but it wont prime...but will do most of my stuff...rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> lol...i can boot 5 ghz with like 1.44 but it wont prime...but will do most of my stuff...rofl


Man that's awesome ,shame you not local







I got 2or3 full spare loops here with 240rads and crap thick ones too that would def get you that 5ghz maybe even stable SPEWIN


----------



## zerokool_3211

awwww....i would defiantly like to have a real loop...what would it cost to ship to the states? ridiculous prolly


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> awwww....i would defiantly like to have a real loop...what would it cost to ship to the states? ridiculous prolly


Your better off getting your gear local if you have a failure ,then you can rip strips off them for selling you borked gear .If you were local I could help you set it up no problem.







But not gonna even bother risking that move exporting gear to you don't want bad rep from any fellow enthusiast I have heart def not into buggaring peeps up its def not how I roll man


----------



## Forgiven12

I've followed this thread for 50 pages or so. I'm still astonished how you're willing to go over 1.4v for 24/7 use. I had to replace my R4F mobo for a Sabertooth, seems like some of the pins on lga2011 socket got accidently bent. These chips are damn delicate, if they had mouths they would scream everytime you'd run prime95 for hours.
Anyways, my current settings:

Whisper quiet air cooling.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forgiven12*
> 
> I've followed this thread for 50 pages or so. I'm still astonished how you're willing to go over 1.4v for 24/7 use. I had to replace my R4F mobo for a Sabertooth, seems like some of the pins on lga2011 socket got accidently bent. These chips are damn delicate, *if they had mouths they would scream everytime you'd run prime95 for hours.*
> Anyways, my current settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]
> Whisper quiet air cooling.


Thats why We mostly prime it for about 1 hour


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats why We mostly prime it for about 1 hour


Or 12


----------



## zerokool_3211

well madman here is that 1.42....this is no prime but folding and gpu mining all night for 12 hours....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> well madman here is that 1.42....this is no prime but folding and gpu mining all night for 12 hours....


WELL DONE REP+ for u


----------



## ropittbul

4800 1.45 extreme LLC bios 1.472-1.504 win.jpg 792k .jpg file
Hi.
2 days ago I bought a 3820 and a motherboard Asus Rampage Formula 4. It is a costa rica processor, *batch# 3221B920*
I have just started a few tests, everything go very easy with this Board. (3404 bios + 4 * 4 vengance 1600 cl9 1 .5V)

I still need a few tips in particular from you HOMECINEMA-PC , you use the same motherboard ,regarding voltages.
I have seen your 5 k voltages and looks to me very big ! They are safe?

Attach a print with 4800.
Where to make changes for a 5 k stable?
Voltage is already quite large 1.45 bios + LLC extreme = 1 win (cpuz).

For 5k i use 125 * 40 . Try it with voltages in the print screen . But not stable at 5k . At 4800 no problem. i belive not the vcore voltage is the problem . What sould i

4800.jpg 766k .jpg file
 rais then ?


----------



## t4ngent

If you already have LLC set to extreme..

make sure over current set to at least high/ultra (120-130%)

make sure to disable all C states

make sure you have a fan blowing on your VRM area, that can make the difference between stable or unstable when running high LLC and vcore

I'm running ASUS sabertooth and my 5Ghz voltage for full stability is 1.52 V
at 1.48-1.5V I am stable at 5GHz during normal use but will crash during extended linpack or prime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> 4800 1.45 extreme LLC bios 1.472-1.504 win.jpg 792k .jpg file
> Hi.
> 2 days ago I bought a 3820 and a motherboard Asus Rampage Formula 4. It is a costa rica processor, *batch# 3221B920*
> I have just started a few tests, everything go very easy with this Board. (3404 bios + 4 * 4 vengance 1600 cl9 1 .5V)
> 
> I still need a few tips in particular from you HOMECINEMA-PC , you use the same motherboard ,regarding voltages.
> I have seen your 5 k voltages and looks to me very big ! They are safe?
> 
> Attach a print with 4800.
> Where to make changes for a 5 k stable?
> Voltage is already quite large 1.45 bios + LLC extreme = 1 win (cpuz).
> 
> For 5k i use 125 * 40 . Try it with voltages in the print screen . But not stable at 5k . At 4800 no problem. i belive not the vcore voltage is the problem . What sould i
> 
> 4800.jpg 766k .jpg file
> rais then ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> 4800 1.45 extreme LLC bios 1.472-1.504 win.jpg 792k .jpg file
> Hi.
> 2 days ago I bought a 3820 and a motherboard Asus Rampage Formula 4. It is a costa rica processor, *batch# 3221B920*
> I have just started a few tests, everything go very easy with this Board. (3404 bios + 4 * 4 vengance 1600 cl9 1 .5V)
> 
> I still need a few tips in particular from you HOMECINEMA-PC , you use the same motherboard ,regarding voltages.
> I have seen your 5 k voltages and looks to me very big ! They are safe?
> 
> Attach a print with 4800.
> Where to make changes for a 5 k stable?
> Voltage is already quite large 1.45 bios + LLC extreme = 1 win (cpuz).
> 
> For 5k i use 125 * 40 . Try it with voltages in the print screen . But not stable at 5k . At 4800 no problem. i belive not the vcore voltage is the problem . What sould i
> 
> 4800.jpg 766k .jpg file
> rais then ?


Believe it or not those 5ghz settings are form the 'HIGH CURRENT " settings in the bios drop vcore to 1.495-1.515 and adjust to suit clock you are after, Im on smoko break so more details later








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> If you already have LLC set to extreme..
> 
> make sure over current set to at least high/ultra (120-130%)
> 
> make sure to disable all C states
> 
> make sure you have a fan blowing on your VRM area, that can make the difference between stable or unstable when running high LLC and vcore
> 
> I'm running ASUS sabertooth and my 5Ghz voltage for full stability is 1.52 V
> at 1.48-1.5V I am stable at 5GHz during normal use but will crash during extended linpack or prime


You are on the money dude


----------



## roberta507

New update for the 5MHz club


----------



## theJaybo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> 4800 1.45 extreme LLC bios 1.472-1.504 win.jpg 792k .jpg file
> Hi.
> 2 days ago I bought a 3820 and a motherboard Asus Rampage Formula 4. It is a costa rica processor, *batch# 3221B920*
> I have just started a few tests, everything go very easy with this Board. (3404 bios + 4 * 4 vengance 1600 cl9 1 .5V)
> 
> I still need a few tips in particular from you HOMECINEMA-PC , you use the same motherboard ,regarding voltages.
> I have seen your 5 k voltages and looks to me very big ! They are safe?
> 
> Attach a print with 4800.
> Where to make changes for a 5 k stable?
> Voltage is already quite large 1.45 bios + LLC extreme = 1 win (cpuz).
> 
> For 5k i use 125 * 40 . Try it with voltages in the print screen . But not stable at 5k . At 4800 no problem. i belive not the vcore voltage is the problem . What sould i
> 
> 4800.jpg 766k .jpg file
> rais then ?


nice compo ropittbul. I have the same setup, same parts except I just swapped the Corsair ram out for some G.Skill. You will find that 1600mhz ram wont OC much higher than 1666mhz. So be careful.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> 4800 1.45 extreme LLC bios 1.472-1.504 win.jpg 792k .jpg file
> Hi.
> 2 days ago I bought a 3820 and a motherboard Asus Rampage Formula 4. It is a costa rica processor, *batch# 3221B920*
> I have just started a few tests, everything go very easy with this Board. (3404 bios + 4 * 4 vengance 1600 cl9 1 .5V)
> 
> I still need a few tips in particular from you HOMECINEMA-PC , you use the same motherboard ,regarding voltages.
> I have seen your 5 k voltages and looks to me very big ! They are safe?
> 
> Attach a print with 4800.
> Where to make changes for a 5 k stable?
> Voltage is already quite large 1.45 bios + LLC extreme = 1 win (cpuz).
> 
> For 5k i use 125 * 40 . Try it with voltages in the print screen . But not stable at 5k . At 4800 no problem. i belive not the vcore voltage is the problem . What sould i
> 
> 4800.jpg 766k .jpg file
> rais then ?


Okay had a looksy at your screener @ 4.8 different way to go a round it that is fer sure







BUT I honestly think you should try to better the 4.8 settings before you go for 5ghz. Reason being you need to a customise yourself with the way the mobo settings work . So go back a page or so and look how I got my 4.8 humming. there is ai sweet settings there for ALL to see and try







as well as screeners. Zerocool and Jaybo will testify to this . The last thing I want to see and hear is hardware failures due to my crazy way of going about things. Cause at the end of the day its all about the challenge and the fun that goes with this craazy hobby , now I had help too to get that 4.8 even though ive gone much , much higher so its your call your gear Post # 2136 onwards .
126.5x38 it should run on 1600 odd ram speed , cpu strap 125 this should give you a qpi off about 5000mhz vcore 1.42 , llc xtreme every thing else is on the posts. If you have issues start from 4.3 ghz first save it when its stable , then go 4.8 so on and so forth good luck


----------



## ropittbul

Ty . Start now with your screens. 4.3 is no problem

4300 1.310 bios 1.288-1.296-1.304 win.jpg 799k .jpg file


theJaybo @ I know , the ram is cheap .... not even start at 1.65 with cl 8 ;P


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> Ty . Start now with your screens.


I will tell you what I will do for you, when I get home tomorrow arvo I will get into the bios take snapperoonie shots and post them for you have if you have any trouble and that way everyone can have a gander .BTW what cpu cooling do you have and you should get into the rigbuilder tap your details of your 'puter to create you sig rig take a couple of snapperoonies and put in there too so we can see whats going over there and my i73820 overclock photos as well many different clocks and settings in there too








Okay try 4.6ghz next test it save it watch the temps and put a 80mm fan on the middle black heatsink at the top that's where your vrm's live keep em cool when starting to get higher clocks IF you need to.......


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will tell you what I will do for you, when I get home tomorrow arvo I will get into the bios take snapperoonie shots and post them for you have if you have any trouble and that way everyone can have a gander .BTW what cpu cooling do you have and you should get into the rigbuilder tap your details of your 'puter to create you sig rig take a couple of snapperoonies and put the in there too so we can see whats going over there and my i73820 overclock photos as well many different clocks and settings in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay try 4.6ghz next test it save it watch the temps and put a 80mm fan on the middle black heatsink at the top that's where your vrm's live keep em cool when starting to get higher clocks IF you need to.......


there are some bios screens pages back when you gave them to me for 4.8


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> there are some bios screens pages back when you gave them to me for 4.8


How goes your rig ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> How goes your rig ?


pretty good....i was running at [email protected] for like 2 days while folding and doing everything that i do...when i got up this morning it finally had a BSOD 101.....so i rebooted it and uped it to 1.45...granted this is not prime stable but gives me great PPD folding....and folded for 2 days without problems and never got over 74-75C


----------



## ropittbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> pretty good....i was running at [email protected] for like 2 days while folding and doing everything that i do...when i got up this morning it finally had a BSOD 101.....so i rebooted it and uped it to 1.45...granted this is not prime stable but gives me great PPD folding....and folded for 2 days without problems and never got over 74-75C


Mine rulz 1.45 LLC extreme strap 125 / fsb 120 * 40 .Linx stress passed, bf3 / crisys 2 and dota 2 for houres. Settings in the attach .

1.jpg 331k .jpg file


2.jpg 314k .jpg file


3.jpg 297k .jpg file


4.jpg 323k .jpg file


5.jpg 385k .jpg file


I will come with some pictures of my rig .
For now i try settings from HOMECINEMA-PC . 126.5*38 etc !


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> Mine rulz 1.45 LLC extreme strap 125 / fsb 120 * 40 .Linx stress passed, bf3 / crisys 2 and dota 2 for houres. Settings in the attach .
> 
> 1.jpg 331k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2.jpg 314k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 3.jpg 297k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 4.jpg 323k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 5.jpg 385k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I will come with some pictures of my rig .
> For now i try settings from HOMECINEMA-PC . 126.5*38 etc !


with your settings i get really low idle temps for me but i also get really high load temps...maybe it is this H100 showing itself


----------



## ropittbul

zerokool_3211 @ I am using this :

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9699_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1oe-2011-Rev--3-special-edition-nickel---black-chrome.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12509_Phobya-Xtreme-SUPERNOVA-1260-Radiator.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12569_Cooler-Master-MegaFlow-200-Blue-LED-Silent-Fan--4-Fach-Bundle--4xL-fterpaket-.html

and 2 of this

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1252_Laing-DDC-Pump-12V-DDC-1RT-Plus-with-2xG1-4-outer-thread.html

In the rig also a 7970 with

http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Images_EK_Water_Blocks_Graphic%20Card%20GPU%20Waterblock%20-%20Universal%20-%20EK-VGA%20Supreme%20HF%20-%20Acetal+EN%20(Nickel)__59190_en.html

and

http://www.swiftech.com/HD7900-HSF.aspx

In the room about 30 C.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> zerokool_3211 @ I am using this :
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9699_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1oe-2011-Rev--3-special-edition-nickel---black-chrome.html
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12509_Phobya-Xtreme-SUPERNOVA-1260-Radiator.html
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12569_Cooler-Master-MegaFlow-200-Blue-LED-Silent-Fan--4-Fach-Bundle--4xL-fterpaket-.html
> 
> and 2 of this
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1252_Laing-DDC-Pump-12V-DDC-1RT-Plus-with-2xG1-4-outer-thread.html
> 
> In the rig also a 7970 with
> 
> http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Images_EK_Water_Blocks_Graphic%20Card%20GPU%20Waterblock%20-%20Universal%20-%20EK-VGA%20Supreme%20HF%20-%20Acetal+EN%20(Nickel)__59190_en.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/HD7900-HSF.aspx
> 
> In the room about 30 C.


make sense then...lol


----------



## t4ngent

I picked up a second 3820 at Micro Center the other day for $204 (after slickdeals coupon) =)
and picked up another sabertooth board on ebay.

Unfortunately the OC on these is pathetic compared to my first set.. it won't even boot with 125 strap, even with 36 multiplier and high vcore..

it works fine at 105 BCLK x 42 multiplier.. but the second you change the strap to 125 it won't even post successfully. I spent like an hour trying different settings with 125 strap and couldn't get a single one to post.

Anyone have an idea if its more likely the CPU or the board which is causing problems?


----------



## t4ngent

Nice setup, I like that phobya radiator.. I was going to use one of those with bitfenix 230mm fans but it was like 1cm too tall to fit in my desk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> zerokool_3211 @ I am using this :
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9699_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA1oe-2011-Rev--3-special-edition-nickel---black-chrome.html
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12509_Phobya-Xtreme-SUPERNOVA-1260-Radiator.html
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12569_Cooler-Master-MegaFlow-200-Blue-LED-Silent-Fan--4-Fach-Bundle--4xL-fterpaket-.html
> 
> and 2 of this
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1252_Laing-DDC-Pump-12V-DDC-1RT-Plus-with-2xG1-4-outer-thread.html
> 
> In the rig also a 7970 with
> 
> http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Images_EK_Water_Blocks_Graphic%20Card%20GPU%20Waterblock%20-%20Universal%20-%20EK-VGA%20Supreme%20HF%20-%20Acetal+EN%20(Nickel)__59190_en.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/HD7900-HSF.aspx
> 
> In the room about 30 C.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> I picked up a second 3820 at Micro Center the other day for $204 (after slickdeals coupon) =)
> and picked up another sabertooth board on ebay.
> 
> Unfortunately the OC on these is pathetic compared to my first set.. it won't even boot with 125 strap, even with 36 multiplier and high vcore..
> 
> it works fine at 105 BCLK x 42 multiplier.. but the second you change the strap to 125 it won't even post successfully. I spent like an hour trying different settings with 125 strap and couldn't get a single one to post.
> 
> Anyone have an idea if its more likely the CPU or the board which is causing problems?


this really sucks...i would return them....if you can that is...also it seems unlikely that it wouldn't post at that strap at all


----------



## ropittbul

Lets see ...

126.5 * 38 4800mhz with 1686 ram 1.44 llc extreme

126.5 - 38 4800 1.44 1684 ram.jpg 770k .jpg file


126.5 - 38 4800 1.44 1684 ram b.jpg 761k .jpg file


126.5 - 38 4800 1.44 1684 ram c.jpg 711k .jpg file


I will try with low llc , but i dont think will work.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try Dram 1.65v , vttddr voltage .8250 (half dram voltage) vcssa 1.2v , pll 1.9 - 2v , vtt 1.250v , 2nd vtt 1.250v and maybe drop vcore to 1.435 ? if it works at your current vcore leave it where it is. Give it a shot







Saying " It dosent matter if you can juggle or throw as long as you give it a good go "








Cpu Current capability 150% , Vscca current capability 110% - 130% llc xtreme , vscca llc high , cpu voltage freq 500 - 800khz , vscca fixed freq 300 - 500khz I hope that might do it







nite bed time


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> I picked up a second 3820 at Micro Center the other day for $204 (after slickdeals coupon) =)
> and picked up another sabertooth board on ebay.
> 
> Unfortunately the OC on these is pathetic compared to my first set.. it won't even boot with 125 strap, even with 36 multiplier and high vcore..
> 
> it works fine at 105 BCLK x 42 multiplier.. but the second you change the strap to 125 it won't even post successfully. I spent like an hour trying different settings with 125 strap and couldn't get a single one to post.
> 
> Anyone have an idea if its more likely the CPU or the board which is causing problems?


You're using manual or offset Vcore?


----------



## zerokool_3211

how exactly does offset voltage work...i have never took the time to learn how to use it...i have always used the manual voltage settings


----------



## t4ngent

Manual.

It was definitely the processor. I swapped out my other 3820 on the new board and it runs fine at 125 strap.

Will be exchanging the new 3820, what a piece of junk. Also I noticed that one of the cores on it had an average temp of 8-10 C higher than the other 3 cores, I know 3820 are generally the low binning 2011 chips but its hard to believe one would pass QC with such a poor solder job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> You're using manual or offset Vcore?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> how exactly does offset voltage work...i have never took the time to learn how to use it...i have always used the manual voltage settings


I've used it back in x58 days but it's completely different now. I asked almost the same question in ROG section, so take a peak there it's good read though. I' was thinking for @5G but that confirmed my worst fear since it's not possible to use offset with 125 strap only strap 100 will work and 3820 lacks of multis so...


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I've used it back in x58 days but it's completely different now. I asked almost the same question in ROG section, so take a peak there it's good read though. I' was thinking for @5G but that confirmed my worst fear since it's not possible to use offset with 125 strap only strap 100 will work and 3820 lacks of multis so...


looks like it only works with 100 strap...so that is out for me....rofl


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> I've used it back in x58 days but it's completely different now. I asked almost the same question in ROG section, so take a peak there it's good read though. I' was thinking for @5G but that confirmed my worst fear since it's not possible to use offset with 125 strap only strap 100 will work and 3820 lacks of multis so...


Offset voltage will definitely work with strap. You'll be able to achieve 5GHz OC with offset voltage. However, vcore will remain almost static either in idle or under load. When I tested before, when CPU is idling vcore does lowered but only by -0.00X V. So, since vcore almost static, better use manual voltage because you can't utilized what offset voltage can offer.

Other than that "issue", CPU will works as usual, e.g. CPU frequency will step down when idling (1500MHz) if SpeedStep is enabled.


----------



## tsm106

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/3530#post_19042366


----------



## kizwan

Yes, C1E unable to work properly because vcore is almost static all the time even when idling.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/1100#post_17815713

EDIT: If you check the screenshot in the post, you'll see VID does lowered when CPU not under load, unless Real Temp report wrong value.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hows them boards and overclocks goin there gentlemen


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Manual.
> 
> It was definitely the processor. I swapped out my other 3820 on the new board and it runs fine at 125 strap.
> 
> Will be exchanging the new 3820, what a piece of junk. Also I noticed that one of the cores on it had an average temp of 8-10 C higher than the other 3 cores, I know 3820 are generally the low binning 2011 chips but its hard to believe one would pass QC with such a poor solder job.


OMG that's THE worst 3820 ive heard of take that crap back


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> OMG that's THE worst 3820 ive heard of take that crap back


Thank god this ones much , much better







........









Minus 1c pfffft


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thank god this ones much , much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minus 1c pfffft


Gotta love AI suite. My motherboards regularly operate at -60C apparently







.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Gotta love AI suite. My motherboards regularly operate at -60C apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


As soon as I turn my rig on and it gets into windows it starts spitting stupid , annoying red and black windows of crappiness. 'cept high vcore warnings of cause


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its been veeeerrrrrry quiet around here , I hope no-one has popped their gear


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its been veeeerrrrrry quiet around here , I hope no-one has popped their gear


Mine is doing just fine








Thinking of getting a 3930K


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Mine is doing just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting a 3930K


Well , well , well its me old mate Geezer







I bloody well know yours is going just ace 5.2ghz @1.464vcore P95 Stable







Highest stable 3820 o/c that im aware of ! Slightly higher vcore that my 1st malay (R.I.P) got for 5Ghz







And now you gonna get a HEXY eh ? Has one come into some poundage









Edit; As a comparison my 2nd malay managed [email protected] P95 stable 2hrs


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Well , well , well its me old mate Geezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bloody well know yours is going just ace 5.2ghz @1.464vcore P95 Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest stable 3820 o/c that im aware of ! Slightly higher vcore that my 1st malay (R.I.P) got for 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you gonna get a HEXY eh ? Has one come into some poundage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; As a comparison my 2nd malay managed [email protected] P95 stable 2hrs


It is twice as expensive gamble but if i can get a 3930K that will overclock as well as this 3820 with low volts, I will jump on it


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> It is twice as expensive gamble but if i can get a 3930K that will overclock as well as this 3820 with low volts, I will jump on it


I'd jump on that too if I was sure I'd get a good chip with a nice OC and low volts =)

I'm holding off for now though since the intel roadmap showed new SBE chips coming out this quarter.. I assume they will just have a slight bump in stock speed compared to 3930k/3820 but could have better OC results due to process improvements, or if not at least it should drive the price of 3930k down some =)


----------



## t4ngent

Here's my final 24/7 OC =)

max temps after several days of coding work and a bit of gaming


after running linpack


not sure why core #2 is so much cooler than the others after linpack, they're all pretty consistent at other times.. makes me wonder if I had a better mount if they could all be in the lower 60's, need to get indigo extreme some day =)

these results are with rad fans at 50% speed, I only get like 1-2C better results with fans at 100% speed so I'm definitely being limited by the heat transfer capacity of the block/TIM


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well done very niiiice


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

*Taken from the site*;

Yet another Intel roadmap has leaked onto the web. This one should please the more enthusiast users alright. There are two main upcoming product launches, with the more interesting one being the 4th generation Ivy Bridge-E CPUs for its HEDT platform, slated for Q3 2013 Legit reviews reports: These will bring all the improvements found in the current Ivy Bridge CPUs such as 22nm Tri-Gate transistors and greater overall efficiency and performance to Intel's premium enthusiast platform. IB-E will feature 6-12 cores (IB-E/EP) large amounts of cache, quad channel memory controllers supporting 8 GB of DDR3-1066/1333/1600/1866 per DIMM slot, along with PCI-E 3.0 (40 lanes) and 4 lanes supporting PCI-E 2.0. It's believed that four CPUs will be launched, bearing the following names: Core i7-4930, Core i7-4960, Core i7-4970 and Core i7-4990.

The CPUs will be compatible with the Socket LGA 2011 and X79 chipset platform and while the clock speeds and TDP aren't known, the TDP is expected to be around the current Sandy Bridge-E level. One can only hope that the inferior heatspreader that current Ivy Bridge CPUs are saddled with causing them to run hotter and significantly reducing overclocking ability will be replaced for the extreme enthusiast grade IB-E CPUs by the superior soldered one found on the earlier Sandy Bridge CPUs. It would be a slap in the face to customers paying so much money for a premium product otherwise.

The other product launch will be better versions of the current Sandy Bridge-E chips, slated for Q2 2013. These are expected to feature higher clock speeds, but the most interesting part will be the first 8 core consumer CPU from Intel, the Core i7-3980X Extreme Edition. Expect to pay dearly for it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gidday geeze a wealth of knowledge and info you are with your insight and pearls of wisdom if only we could all be like you







Intel had better not borkup the solder / t.i.m issues they did to IB . Cause if they skimp on what could possibly be one of the best cpu's they possibly might produce , lets hope they don't







So hows the GUITAR KNIGHT been still kramming those gigs in or what


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday geeze a wealth of knowledge and info you are with your insight and pearls of wisdom if only we could all be like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel had better not borkup the solder / t.i.m issues they did to IB . Cause if they skimp on what could possibly be one of the best cpu's they possibly might produce , lets hope they don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hows the GUITAR KNIGHT been still kramming those gigs in or what


Hey Madman....Yeah I'm kinda hoping they don't end up finding cheap solution as they did with Ivy Bridge but I cant say I'm 100% sure as they face no real competition







However good thing is, even if there happens to be that kind of problem, there is apparently better and faster versions of SB-E coming out 2nd half of 2013 and IB-E to follow shortly after. Reviews will show. Best is to wait till IB-E comes out and then choose which way to go.

PS: yeah lol, gigs r every weekend


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its veeeerrrryyyy quiet here again where is everyone


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its veeeerrrryyyy quiet here again where is everyone


No more benching and tests probably....Or they all ran off from you and secretly congregating somewhere else


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> No more benching and tests probably....Or they all ran off from you and secretly congregating somewhere else


Is that right eh







Very funny geezer aren't YOU har har My







must be too STRONG but ive still got you old mate


----------



## lagur

I re-seat my CM Hyper EVO 212+ HSF, used NH-1 instead of stock, then tried different method of thermal paste application.... if not 1-2c less, i'm getting same result -> using coretemp core#3 is almost 8-10c higher than core#1 in idle or load.

I guess I have to deal with it. For now, not really a big issue and I can live with it actually.

All I need now is funds to replace my old casing for better ventilation and also for H80/H100i


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey dude sounds like to me a crappy factory solder job on the heat spreader..........Bummer


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey dude sounds like to me a crappy factory solder job on the heat spreader..........Bummer


Delid it!!!!!!


----------



## TheWiseClocker

Hey guys, New to over-clocking and I have no ideal what to do, I have an Asus Formula IV mother board. I-7 3820 cpu, But I feel it's not cutting it, I want to over-clock it and it be very very stable, I spend 9-13 hours a day playing games, Games like Bf3 on ultra settings. I have a 360mm rad with push & pull fan system, XSPC water-block, The fans put out 60 cfm a piece. I'm looking for a clock that is 4.0Ghz+ can run very very stable, I don't know much, But I want a clock that is good for gaming and runs fine with no problems, I plan on using this cpu for another 3-4 years, So no crazy clock that will fry my cpu in a month, Heat is not a big deal I think, I use thermal paste and have a whole 360mm rad strapped to it . I also do alot of video editing, Some people told me I should use all the cores but I have no clue what their talking about, I just want a good over-all clock that will not harm my system to bad but also , Will have a pretty good performance increase, Hope you guys can help me!


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey dude sounds like to me a crappy factory solder job on the heat spreader..........Bummer


I've seen a lot of coretemp screenshots on the Internet that has similar result to mine. Except to those 3820 ES version that most 1st hand reviewers got.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> I've seen a lot of coretemp screenshots on the Internet that has similar result to mine. Except to those 3820 ES version that most 1st hand reviewers got.



You mean one of these ? Its dead , bought a borked one of a 'mate'









Okay swapped out the w/block and malay No2 chucked in Costarica 3820 I got lying around and a placed a EK HF supreme Full Nickel block on top with some Artic silver 5 paste . Dialled in [email protected]@1.475vcore and prime 95 it on blend might need a reseat yet







Core 0 & Core 3 temps are the







of a re app of tim or a different paste see how it goes . Trying to upload screener and P95 at same time not like







post it later









Heres eailer screener


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey Madman, isnt your Malay chip doing 5130Mhz with the same volts?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, isnt your Malay chip doing 5130Mhz with the same volts?


Hell no geezer [email protected] the malay did Haven't done those settings on that clock on this costa yet , so far that malay is a dog chip compared to the results the costa is giving me now lower vcore and temps heres a better screener 5016 better temps


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWiseClocker*
> 
> Hey guys, New to over-clocking and I have no ideal what to do, I have an Asus Formula IV mother board. I-7 3820 cpu, But I feel it's not cutting it, I want to over-clock it and it be very very stable, I spend 9-13 hours a day playing games, Games like Bf3 on ultra settings. I have a 360mm rad with push & pull fan system, XSPC water-block, The fans put out 60 cfm a piece. I'm looking for a clock that is 4.0Ghz+ can run very very stable, I don't know much, But I want a clock that is good for gaming and runs fine with no problems, I plan on using this cpu for another 3-4 years, So no crazy clock that will fry my cpu in a month, Heat is not a big deal I think, I use thermal paste and have a whole 360mm rad strapped to it . I also do alot of video editing, Some people told me I should use all the cores but I have no clue what their talking about, I just want a good over-all clock that will not harm my system to bad but also , Will have a pretty good performance increase, Hope you guys can help me!


You could start by setting BCLK and strap to 125 with CPU ratio at 36 for a 4.5 ghz overclock. Set vcore to 1.35 and raise when needed (or lower it if you're completely stable at that vcore). LLC medium or high, whichever works best for your setup. VCCSA may need a slight bump to 1.1, everything else should work fine on auto.


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWiseClocker*
> 
> Hey guys, New to over-clocking and I have no ideal what to do, I have an Asus Formula IV mother board. I-7 3820 cpu, But I feel it's not cutting it, I want to over-clock it and it be very very stable, I spend 9-13 hours a day playing games, Games like Bf3 on ultra settings. I have a 360mm rad with push & pull fan system, XSPC water-block, The fans put out 60 cfm a piece. I'm looking for a clock that is 4.0Ghz+ can run very very stable, I don't know much, But I want a clock that is good for gaming and runs fine with no problems, I plan on using this cpu for another 3-4 years, So no crazy clock that will fry my cpu in a month, Heat is not a big deal I think, I use thermal paste and have a whole 360mm rad strapped to it . I also do alot of video editing, Some people told me I should use all the cores but I have no clue what their talking about, I just want a good over-all clock that will not harm my system to bad but also , Will have a pretty good performance increase, Hope you guys can help me!


Watch this, detailed video instruction on how to overclock ASUS X79 boards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx2z07sFM2I


----------



## Wookieelover

Could do with a little help.

3820 in a rampage iv formula.
Overclocks well and have a stable 4.5ghz with 1.3volts. Ram is at 1666mhz 1.55volts

For the life of me i can't get a decent gflops result from Intelburn test. Only getting a pathetic 64gflops... What gives?

Ram is a few years old and is four gskill 1333 2gig sticks. Could that be causing the low gflops?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Could do with a little help.
> 
> 3820 in a rampage iv formula.
> Overclocks well and have a stable 4.5ghz with 1.3volts. Ram is at 1666mhz 1.55volts
> 
> For the life of me i can't get a decent gflops result from Intelburn test. Only getting a pathetic 64gflops... What gives?
> 
> Ram is a few years old and is four gskill 1333 2gig sticks. Could that be causing the low gflops?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


make sure you have service pack 1 install


----------



## Wookieelover

ok just realised I didnt have ALL of SP1 installed. problem solved. Thanks


----------



## zerokool_3211

no problem...if i helped rep me and i will return the favor


----------



## Storval

Hi guys, just had to throw a "thanks" out to Mad man. Used your settings on my 3820 "Costa" and my OC is rocking now. 4807 Ghz (38 Multi, 126.5 Blk) V Core 1.395 in BIOS 1.416 idle and 1.432 under load, VTT and VCSSA 1.2. My max temp is like 71 on IBT (High Stress) (ray storm block with RX360 Rad) Gflops 109ish. At work so no screenies and working off memory.

Only question I have and I don't remeber seeing it here or in other threads; but with the new "Strap" ability on the X79, the PCI-E bus is locked so increasing the BLK doesn't affect the PCI-E speeds, is that right?

On the X58s you could adjust the PCI-E Freq separately, but not sure how it works with these X79s. There was issues on the X57 boards with increasing the PCI-E freq, causing problems with SSDs and such, if I remeber right it was not recommended to go over 103 freq.

Just wanting to ensure I am not inadvertently hurting SSD or something, while extending system life as long as possible given its OCed.


----------



## Wookieelover

Overclocking of this chip/board is so damn easy and fun.
So far I have 4729Mhz @ 1.34v @ 124.7 x 38
Passes Intel Burn with 115gflops and 8 hours of Prime95

Ambient temps are 38c in my computer room and the cpu only just hits 74 under full Burn load. And it idles @ 46c








It is a Malay chip also.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Hi guys, just had to throw a "thanks" out to Mad man. Used your settings on my 3820 "Costa" and my OC is rocking now. 4807 Ghz (38 Multi, 126.5 Blk) V Core 1.395 in BIOS 1.416 idle and 1.432 under load, VTT and VCSSA 1.2. My max temp is like 71 on IBT (High Stress) (ray storm block with RX360 Rad) Gflops 109ish. At work so no screenies and working off memory.
> 
> Only question I have and I don't remeber seeing it here or in other threads; but with the new "Strap" ability on the X79, the PCI-E bus is locked so increasing the BLK doesn't affect the PCI-E speeds, is that right?
> 
> On the X58s you could adjust the PCI-E Freq separately, but not sure how it works with these X79s. There was issues on the X57 boards with increasing the PCI-E freq, causing problems with SSDs and such, if I remeber right it was not recommended to go over 103 freq.
> 
> Just wanting to ensure I am not inadvertently hurting SSD or something, while extending system life as long as possible given its OCed.


Why would you need to mess with the PCI -E freq ? I leave mine at 100 but don't go past 103 like you said







I am stoked my crap got your crap clocked nicely Well Done







Welcome to the OCN


----------



## Storval

Had no intention of messing with the PCI-E Freq, it was a tweak that worked on the X58 to increase stability, I dont remeber even seeing a way to change it in my X79 bios.

The question I was trying to ask (badly) is does changing the BLK on a X79 board in any way effect the PCI-E freq?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Had no intention of messing with the PCI-E Freq, it was a tweak that worked on the X58 to increase stability, I dont remeber even seeing a way to change it in my X79 bios.
> 
> The question I was trying to ask (badly) is does changing the BLK on a X79 board in any way effect the PCI-E freq?


yes it will....it is linked to the BLK since it is controlled by the proc

but adjusting the BLK strap will not effect it


----------



## TheWiseClocker

What should my Cpu temp's be and what is gflops. Thank you guys for the help & all but I don't know half of the things you told me to do, lol.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Had no intention of messing with the PCI-E Freq, it was a tweak that worked on the X58 to increase stability, I dont remeber even seeing a way to change it in my X79 bios.
> 
> The question I was trying to ask (badly) is does changing the BLK on a X79 board in any way effect the PCI-E freq?


This is how it effect PCIe/DMI controller:-

BCLK/CPU STRAP = 125 & BCLK = 125/Auto: PCIe/DMI controller = BCLK / STRAP = 125 / 1.25 = 100MHz
BCLK/CPU STRAP = 125 & BCLK = 127: PCIe/DMI controller = BCLK / STRAP = 127 / 1.25 = 101.6MHz
BCLK/CPU STRAP = 125 & BCLK = 123: PCIe/DMI controller = BCLK / STRAP = 123 / 1.25 = 98.4MHz
If you only change STRAP to 125 & leave the BCLK to default, BIOS will automatically set BCLK to 125. Remember CPU has 4 straps: 100, 125, 167, 250 where 1:1, 1:*1.25*, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively. (You can see why it is divided by 1.25)

Most of the CPUs can only handle 5 - 10% adjustment for the PCIe/DMI controller. Basically it all depend on the quality of the CPU. If the CPU unable to handle the speed, your computer will become unstable. It shouldn't damaged any hardware. At most data in your SSD/HDD can be corrupted or tearing in the video (GPU). If you don't want to stress any components, I recommend don't run PCIe/DMI controller more than 100MHz.


----------



## Concept

Wow, I'm impressed with everyone tweaking and setups. I think it's time for me to re tweak. These are capable chips.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept*
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed with everyone tweaking and setups. I think it's time for me to re tweak. These are capable chips.


Agreed , Im certain nearly all 3820's are 5Ghz stable + capable







Ive had / got 3 3820's that will do it


----------



## zerokool_3211

finally got my cooler on the new 6970 temps are about the same but way quieter....hopefully they will go down as the mx-4 sets


----------



## LayerCakes

Are these voltages / temps too high? Should I try bringing the voltage down and keep this speed or push my multiplier up?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1255019/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Are these voltages / temps too high? Should I try bringing the voltage down and keep this speed or push my multiplier up?


Voltage seems ok for that clock. Temps are also within range, not bad for that clock tho we dont know your ambient. If your delta temperature is about 25-30C @ over 1.45v then you can say you have good cooling. Try increasing your multi and see how far it goes.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Voltage seems ok for that clock. Temps are also within range, not bad for that clock tho we dont know your ambient. If your delta temperature is about 25-30C @ over 1.45v then you can say you have good cooling. Try increasing your multi and see how far it goes.


My Ambient is 22C and my water temp is 26C. Running Prime again now at 4.875, one thread dropped off after six and a half minutes.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> My Ambient is 22C and my water temp is 26C. Running Prime again now at 4.875, one thread dropped off after six and a half minutes.


more voltage then...


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> more voltage then...


Yeah, bumped it up to 1.41V @ 4.875 GHz. Been running Prime Blend for 20 minutes now with no issues.

Once I get at least 2 hours stable on Prime, I'll move on to getting my RAM stable and then run Prime over night,


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> more voltage then...


Gidday geezer







Im redoing 5135 again 1.535vcore 240 rad added to loop priming as we speak lower peak temps and vcore .030vcore less than malay chip










Got a ex cyclone barrelling down the coast towards brissy gonna get strong winds and local flooding perfect bench conditions for me







Still snowing your end?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Gidday geezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im redoing 5135 again 1.535vcore 240 rad added to loop priming as we speak lower peak temps and vcore .030vcore less than malay chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a ex cyclone barrelling down the coast towards brissy gonna get strong winds and local flooding perfect bench conditions for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still snowing your end?


Hey Madman, .030v less vcore is not bad








PS: its been snowing for a few days but stopped today, finally i can go out


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, .030v less vcore is not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: its been snowing for a few days but stopped today, finally i can go out


Yeah its not a bad costa this one







Its the lower temps im really happy about







At peak load 1.6vcore between 67c - 74c







Its gotta funny temp/core spread So I reseated block antec 7 paste . Might do 1 more reseat







Had 70mm rain in 24hrs tonnes more to come








1hr p95........ 







Good Temps


----------



## Wookieelover

What's a realistic voltage for 4.6 ghz for 24/7 use ?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> What's a realistic voltage for 4.6 ghz for 24/7 use ?


1.3v


----------



## Storval

Mad you really are MAD!! 1.6 VCore, holly smoking Joe. I hope that chip hangs in there, that much voltage cant be good for longevity, I hope you have a spare. Who knows you might be the first to hit 5.2 with out Dry Ice


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Mad you really are MAD!! 1.6 VCore, holly smoking Joe. I hope that chip hangs in there, that much voltage cant be good for longevity, I hope you have a spare. Who knows you might be the first to hit 5.2 with out Dry Ice


we say that but I've never heard of a chip dying from to much voltage. Unless it was burnt up on boot, out slowly lost its stability and had to be deadlocked after a year our two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Mad you really are MAD!! 1.6 VCore, holly smoking Joe. I hope that chip hangs in there, that much voltage cant be good for longevity, I hope you have a spare. Who knows you might be the first to hit 5.2 with out Dry Ice


Don't worry, Madman has got a 3820 tree in his garden


----------



## Wookieelover

Ok thanks.
Would 4.8 ghz @ 1.4 volts be remotely safe?
Atm i have a rock solid 4.6 @ 1.33 and have gone to 4.7 on same volts, seems once you push 4.8+ you need more than 1.4 and I am unsure how it will cope long term.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Mad you really are MAD!! 1.6 VCore, holly smoking Joe. I hope that chip hangs in there, that much voltage cant be good for longevity, I hope you have a spare. Who knows you might be the first to hit 5.2 with out Dry Ice


i can do 5250mhz at 1.58v i use it for benching, here's a 5150mhz screeny that i have on hand



also one of the ram sticks wasn't in fully as i was switching ram in and out and failed


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Ok thanks.
> Would 4.8 ghz @ 1.4 volts be remotely safe?
> Atm i have a rock solid 4.6 @ 1.33 and have gone to 4.7 on same volts, seems once you push 4.8+ you need more than 1.4 and I am unsure how it will cope long term.


As long as you have a good cooler, then it should be alright. 1.4v is considered the max safe voltage on air/closed loop cooling for SB-E.

My 3820 runs stable [email protected] offset and [email protected] offset. I could probably trim the voltages down in .005v increments, but it's fine where it's at.

Maybe you guys can help me out. When I try to get it up to 4.9 onwards, it'll post, but it won't load the os for some reason. It'll just show that cursor blinking in the top left. Why is that?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storval*
> 
> Mad you really are MAD!! 1.6 VCore, holly smoking Joe. I hope that chip hangs in there, that much voltage cant be good for longevity, I hope you have a spare. Who knows you might be the first to hit 5.2 with out Dry Ice


Ive been overvolting my crap for awhile now I don't care much about longevity







As long as I have spares to keep going , Its all good







Plus dice is a waste of time unless you wanna go for crap like this.......5432.17 MHz.....That's my personal best and a few dudes have tried to beat it .... they are in cpu heaven now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Don't worry, Madman has got a 3820 tree in his garden


and pineapples too







This bloke here has best stable 3820 5.2Ghz @ 1.464vcore p95 stable no dry ice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i can do 5250mhz at 1.58v i use it for benching, here's a 5150mhz screeny that i have on hand
> 
> 
> 
> also one of the ram sticks wasn't in fully as i was switching ram in and out and failed


Your clocks have always been awesome keep it up







screener looks good You really should try priming that 5150 for a better comparison to mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> As long as you have a good cooler, then it should be alright. 1.4v is considered the max safe voltage on air/closed loop cooling for SB-E.
> 
> My 3820 runs stable [email protected] offset and [email protected] offset. I could probably trim the voltages down in .005v increments, but it's fine where it's at.
> 
> Maybe you guys can help me out. When I try to get it up to 4.9 onwards, it'll post, but it won't load the os for some reason. It'll just show that cursor blinking in the top left. Why is that?


Sounds like to me you need to change your boot priority for your drive maybe Boot> hardrive bbs priorities and select the right disc and check advanced settings > sata config > sata , raid only run raid if you got it .If this helps you you know what you need to do


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been overvolting my crap for awhile now I don't care much about longevity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I have spares to keep going , Its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus dice is a waste of time unless you wanna go for crap like this.......http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605 That's my personal best and a few dudes have tried to beat it .... they are in cpu heaven now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pineapples too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bloke here has best stable 3820 5.2Ghz @ 1.464vcore p95 stable no dry ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your clocks have always been awesome keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screener looks good You really should try priming that 5150 for a better comparison to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like to me you need to change your boot priority for your drive maybe Boot> hardrive bbs priorities and select the right disc and check advanced settings > sata config > sata , raid only run raid if you got it .If this helps you you know what you need to do


madman is the great for giving help with oc'ing mainly because he isnt afraid to blow them up...lol....but serious you are great man keep the data coming...


----------



## airisom2

Well, I got the windows logo to show up at 4.9GHz, but it froze (this was at 1.5v). Turns out that I had to disable all of the power saving settings and disable cpu throttling. I don't think 4.8GHz + is possible for me unless I do liquid cooling.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I got the windows logo to show up at 4.9GHz, but it froze (this was at 1.5v). Turns out that I had to disable all of the power saving settings and disable cpu throttling. I don't think 4.8GHz + is possible for me unless I do liquid cooling.


Well I'm at 4.9 on liquid and hitting 76C..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> madman is the great for giving help with oc'ing mainly because he isnt afraid to blow them up...lol....but serious you are great man keep the data coming...


Awww thank you very much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Well, I got the windows logo to show up at 4.9GHz, but it froze (this was at 1.5v). Turns out that I had to disable all of the power saving settings and disable cpu throttling. I don't think 4.8GHz + is possible for me unless I do liquid cooling.


Probably a good idea







Custom loop is what YOU need to keep these quaddies kool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Well I'm at 4.9 on liquid and hitting 76C..


I must say dude for your youth you have MAD SKILLS







and a lot more tweeks for that p95 stable 5Ghz you are gonna get


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I must say dude for your youth you have MAD SKILLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot more tweeks for that p95 stable 5Ghz you are gonna get


Just need someone to run an under 18 female over clocking competition








I think I'd have that in the bag!

I've been booting at 5, and been stable for about 20 minutes on my current voltages. I don't want to go to crazy yet as this is a brand new chip!


----------



## LayerCakes

Repost, damn phone..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Just need someone to run an under 18 female over clocking competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd have that in the bag!
> 
> I've been booting at 5, and been stable for about 20 minutes on my current voltages. I don't want to go to crazy yet as this is a brand new chip!


Pace yourself and are you a dudette ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

well i got my 6970 cooler on and it was actually higher temps....so i took it apart and used antec sivler instead of the mx-4 that came preapplied and i went to 100C load temps then took apart and cleaned everything...and put a thin layer of artic silver 5 on the gpu bolted it up and really tightened it(being sure to not damage it....and still getting 72C load temps which is higher than my card with the reference cooler...this just doesnt seem right


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Get another one maybe ? go Nvidia


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> well i got my 6970 cooler on and it was actually higher temps....so i took it apart and used antec sivler instead of the mx-4 that came preapplied and i went to 100C load temps then took apart and cleaned everything...and put a thin layer of artic silver 5 on the gpu bolted it up and really tightened it(being sure to not damage it....and still getting 72C load temps which is higher than my card with the reference cooler...this just doesnt seem right
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


72C under load is pretty high for that cooler. It should be around 55C or in other words about 30~35C Delta. What is your ambient? Is it too high, kinda around 35C+ ? if so then around 70C would be acceptable.....But still, if it is higher than its stock cooler, somehow new one is not making sufficient contact with the GPU.....Just for a test, place a thin copper shim to secure proper contact. If temps r still high, send that cooler back and ask for a new one...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> well i got my 6970 cooler on and it was actually higher temps....so i took it apart and used antec sivler instead of the mx-4 that came preapplied and i went to 100C load temps then took apart and cleaned everything...and put a thin layer of artic silver 5 on the gpu bolted it up and really tightened it(being sure to not damage it....and still getting 72C load temps which is higher than my card with the reference cooler...this just doesnt seem right


you have to grind the screw hole legs down a bit on the cooler as its keeping the cooler from fully touching, i had to do this for my 6950 and it worked fine after. It don't matter if you grind some down shorter than the others, just dont screw them ones up as much


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you have to grind the screw hole legs down a bit on the cooler as its keeping the cooler from fully touching, i had to do this for my 6950 and it worked fine after. It don't matter if you grind some down shorter than the others, just dont screw them ones up as much


were exactly are you talking about


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pace yourself and are you a dudette ?


I am indeed..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> were exactly are you talking about


The 4 posts that stick out of the cooler that the screws go into, you need to shorten them.


----------



## Wookieelover

Anyone know why one of my cores (core2) would be 5 - 7 degrees cooler than all the others?
It is like that at idle and underload.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I am indeed..


Woo Woo







Its about time we had some female MAD SKILLS here







This is gonna be GOOD putting the boys to shame









Wookielover : Its to do with the factory solder job done on the die to the heat spreader







Core 2 is my arch nemesis as well







upto 10c LOWER than rest ive even put very thin copper foil on w/block where core 2 is to act as a shimm . No luck yet Ill try one more reseat.......


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Woo Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time we had some female MAD SKILLS here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be GOOD putting the boys to shame


Hah, thanks! Just wondering, do you believe in the Costa / Malay theories?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Hah, thanks! Just wondering, do you believe in the Costa / Malay theories?


Yes I do







Got a costa 3201 batch in now running @ 5135 1.535 vcore , got a replacement malay for my first malay L202 batch I redrummed that got me best clock 5432.1 @1.73vcore and the 2nd malay L203 batch does same clocks 4.6 , 4.8 , 5016 , 5133 but with 0.035+ more vcore than the others so far







So its a DOG chip to me . But ive been able to pull 5Ghz + out of the 3820's ive had in my possession so far







So for me its about what one does it with the lowest vcore Usally its the malay that's the better o/clocker L202 batch is the one to do it with


----------



## Wookieelover

Thanks for that mate +rep.

Currently cooling my 3820 with a modified kuhler 620 system. 120.1 60mm push/pull Getting 70c @ full IBT load with 30c ambients.

Have a 140.5 60mm push/pull system to fit soon, with a koolance 380i and 355x pump/res.
How much could i expect max load temps to drop from the current setup?

Forgot to say cpu is running 4.6ghz @ 1.360vid. Pics up later when i get home.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a costa 3201 batch in now running @ 5135 1.535 vcore , got a replacement malay for my first malay L202 batch I redrummed that got me best clock 5432.1 @1.73vcore and the 2nd malay L203 batch does same clocks 4.6 , 4.8 , 5016 , 5133 but with 0.035+ more vcore than the others so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its a DOG chip to me . But ive been able to pull 5Ghz + out of the 3820's ive had in my possession so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for me its about what one does it with the lowest vcore Usally its the malay that's the better o/clocker L202 batch is the one to do it with


Ahh okay.. is this any good for a Costa? Also, what do you use to cool when running voltages of 1.5+?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pace yourself and are you a dudette ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am indeed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woo Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time we had some female MAD SKILLS here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be GOOD putting the boys to shame
Click to expand...


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Anyone know why one of my cores (core2) would be 5 - 7 degrees cooler than all the others?
> It is like that at idle and underload.


My 3820 is like that too. When I run OCCT LinPack w/AVX+90% RAM, cores 0/3 are around 8C higher than cores 1/2. I think that's just how SB-E works. SB and IB have the same problem to varying degrees.


----------



## Snuckie7

Just did a quick overclock on my 3820.

4300MHz with 100 x 43
1.24V

Ambient Temps: 17C
Idle Temps: 24C
Max Load temps after 10 passes of IBT: 58C

I going to see if I can undervolt my chip further.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


Agreed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Thanks for that mate +rep.
> 
> Currently cooling my 3820 with a modified kuhler 620 system. 120.1 60mm push/pull Getting 70c @ full IBT load with 30c ambients.
> 
> Have a 140.5 60mm push/pull system to fit soon, with a koolance 380i and 355x pump/res.
> How much could i expect max load temps to drop from the current setup?
> 
> Forgot to say cpu is running 4.6ghz @ 1.360vid. Pics up later when i get home.


Anytime I can help i will







That sounds alright , guestimate about 3c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Ahh okay.. is this any good for a Costa? Also, what do you use to cool when running voltages of 1.5+?


Yep that looks GOOD and really the way to go is custom water which you have I thinks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> I'm certain I have one of the worst 3820 (Malay) out there, if I use 1.25 or more strap, it won't boot at all, even if I underclock the base clock, to keep this short, I'm severely limited to 43x multiple and 1.00 strap, giving me the max speed of 4.3Ghz, anymore more than that, it won't boot, and if it does, it locks up shortly after Windows has loaded.
> 
> MSi's ControlCenter software tells me that it's an Engineering Sample (That's what ES means, right?), it says "Intel Core i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz (ES)", but when I open up CPU-Z, it makes no mention that it's an ES anywhere, just a normal 3820. (The CPUID is 6D7, 2D Ext Model and the revision is C2, if that helps.)
> 
> The motherboard is a MSi X79A-GD45 (8D) with the latest BIOS, V10.7.


If its a ES it will be written on top of the chip like this.........

Old software not recognising chip then calls it a ES don't worry a lot of unupdated temp sensor progs do this and you might have a DOG 3820 to boot bummer dude


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep that looks GOOD and really the way to go is custom water which you have I thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p




I have got a custom loop indeed


----------



## Wookieelover

My current Vcore is set at 1.350
How would I set it up so I could run offset mode and still use that voltage ?



looking to reduce idle temps.

thanks

oh and this is my current loop


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> My current Vcore is set at 1.350
> How would I set it up so I could run offset mode and still use that voltage ?
> 
> 
> 
> looking to reduce idle temps.
> 
> thanks


Should be a setting in your BIOS somewhere. Instead of using "FIXED," use "OFFSET" for the voltage setting.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Should be a setting in your BIOS somewhere. Instead of using "FIXED," use "OFFSET" for the voltage setting.


Thanks thats pretty obvious









Would like someone to explain how to set offset correctly, as it is not just as simple as changing "fixed" to "offset" or I would have done that already.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> were exactly are you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 posts that stick out of the cooler that the screws go into, you need to shorten them.
Click to expand...

Do you mean the plastic spacer that came with the kit...the plus 2 doesn't have metal posts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stahlhart

There are guides here in this subforum that you can search for:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread

Here's one from Asus ROG:

http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/

Up to you to decide whether positive or negative offset works better.


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> I'm certain I have one of the worst 3820 (Malay) out there, if I use 1.25 or more strap, it won't boot at all, even if I underclock the base clock, to keep this short, I'm severely limited to 43x multiple and 1.00 strap, giving me the max speed of 4.3Ghz, anymore more than that, it won't boot, and if it does, it locks up shortly after Windows has loaded.
> 
> MSi's ControlCenter software tells me that it's an Engineering Sample (That's what ES means, right?), it says "Intel Core i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz (ES)", but when I open up CPU-Z, it makes no mention that it's an ES anywhere, just a normal 3820. (The CPUID is 6D7, 2D Ext Model and the revision is C2, if that helps.)
> 
> The motherboard is a MSi X79A-GD45 (8D) with the latest BIOS, V10.7.


I had a bad 3820 with the same problem that I posted about a few weeks ago, wouldn't boot at 125 strap no matter what. I exchanged it for another one and it works as expected like my other 3820.

So out of the three 3820's I've had (all Costa), two of them OC great.. both stable at 5Ghz around 1.5V.

The other one was crap, max OC of 4.4Ghz (using 43x with 104 BCLK)


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> Do you mean the plastic spacer that came with the kit...the plus 2 doesn't have metal posts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You probably don't need to shorten the posts anyways, just make sure that its as tight as possible and that you're using enough paste.. GPU coolers typically take much more thermal paste compared to CPU due to poor contact, I've done it alot of times and I still usually have to mount more than once to get good temps on full cover GPU blocks. (non full-cover GPU blocks are typically easier to mount)

Using a better paste may help too, Tuniq TX-4 reportedly has the best performance in poor contact situations, I've been using it on my GPU's lately and it does seem to help. On CPU I use prolima PK-1 cause its cheaper.

Also you should be careful using AS5 on a GPU since its conductive.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> I had a bad 3820 with the same problem that I posted about a few weeks ago, wouldn't boot at 125 strap no matter what. I exchanged it for another one and it works as expected like my other 3820.
> 
> So out of the three 3820's I've had (all Costa), two of them OC great.. both stable at 5Ghz around 1.5V.
> 
> The other one was crap, max OC of 4.4Ghz (using 43x with 104 BCLK)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> You probably don't need to shorten the posts anyways, just make sure that its as tight as possible and that you're using enough paste.. GPU coolers typically take much more thermal paste compared to CPU due to poor contact, I've done it alot of times and I still usually have to mount more than once to get good temps on full cover GPU blocks. (non full-cover GPU blocks are typically easier to mount)
> 
> Using a better paste may help too, Tuniq TX-4 reportedly has the best performance in poor contact situations, I've been using it on my GPU's lately and it does seem to help. On CPU I use prolima PK-1 cause its cheaper.
> 
> Also you should be careful using AS5 on a GPU since its conductive.


thanks for all your help...i just tightened the **** out of them and i am now getting 42 idle and 60 load which is better but i was getting 62 with reference cooler @ 100 fan speed


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> thanks for all your help...i just tightened the **** out of them and i am now getting 42 idle and 60 load which is better but i was getting 62 with reference cooler @ 100 fan speed


3820 reference cooler? I didn't think there was one?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 3820 reference cooler? I didn't think there was one?


Mornin all I thinks they are talking about ati graphics card ref cooler


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mornin all I thinks they are talking about ati graphics card ref cooler


Ohhh.. I might post a few CPU-Z screens tomorrow of 5GHz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Ohhh.. I might post a few CPU-Z screens tomorrow of 5GHz


You should snap your whole screen with AI sweet , cpu-z , hardware monitor so I can see some voltages







Somethin like this.......

My crazy loop........


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should snap your whole screen with AI sweet , cpu-z , hardware monitor so I can see some voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethin like this.......
> 
> My crazy loop........


Will do! And that thing is crazy! Makes mine look like I have OCD. Have you seen it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> I have got a custom loop indeed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Will do! And that thing is crazy! Makes mine look like I have OCD. Have you seen it?


Yes I have Woo Woo







It makes me wanna mess it up a bit







You took that photo on the floor







Needs some more red leds


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should snap your whole screen with AI sweet , cpu-z , hardware monitor so I can see some voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethin like this.......
> 
> My crazy loop........


well madman...i think i am about to pull the trigger on a raystorm block, xspc RX240 rad, XSPC res and pump as well

here is the link http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137

and also a few of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17025/ex-tub-1387/Phobya_Reusable_12_OD_Hose_Clamp_-_Red_68249.html?tl=g30c289s721


----------



## Aphid

I've got that xspc kit zero, its reaaaaaal good. Just check the bay res when you get it, the top plate of mine wasn't sealed down properly and I've since had to silicone all around the top plate to stop it leaking.
Aside from that, its one bad ass first step to a custom loop.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> well madman...i think i am about to pull the trigger on a raystorm block, xspc RX240 rad, XSPC res and pump as well
> 
> here is the link http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> and also a few of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17025/ex-tub-1387/Phobya_Reusable_12_OD_Hose_Clamp_-_Red_68249.html?tl=g30c289s721


Good pump / res rad good but not fan of their w/blocks fiddly things to mount








1/2 barbs , 1/2 in 3/4 out Hose as well and I use coolant not dist water and if you got the cash koolance quick disconnects to suit the 1/2in 3/4 hose . 2 male 2 female ones VL4's . Don't have to drain loop when you wanna take out waterblock or res or rad










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> I've got that xspc kit zero, its reaaaaaal good. Just check the bay res when you get it, the top plate of mine wasn't sealed down properly and I've since had to silicone all around the top plate to stop it leaking.
> Aside from that, its one bad ass first step to a custom loop.


Got the same revised pump / res







Drags the coolant nicely thru my 360&240 and EK HF Nickel Block


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> My current Vcore is set at 1.350
> How would I set it up so I could run offset mode and still use that voltage ?


Put your computer under load & record the VID voltage using Real Temp. Then subtract: VCORE - VID. The result is the required offset. For example:-


In the above example, the offset is either (+) 0.04 or 0.05.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good pump / res rad good but not fan of their w/blocks fiddly things to mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 barbs , 1/2 in 3/4 out Hose as well and I use coolant not dist water and if you got the cash *koolance quick disconnects* to suit the 1/2in 3/4 hose . 2 male 2 female ones VL4's . Don't have to drain loop when you wanna take out waterblock or res or rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same revised pump / res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drags the coolant nicely thru my 360&240 and EK HF Nickel Block


I was thinking doing the same thing.


----------



## zerokool_3211

btw i tighened my screws almost to the point i was afraid to do it more....lol...and my idle temps are 45 and my mining temps are 60 with a 6970 @ 975....only about 4C better than my reference cooler but way quieter so i guess its worth it


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I have Woo Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wanna mess it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took that photo on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs some more red leds


Going to add a few more red cathodes when I have the money


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a custom loop indeed


Wow gorgeous build LayerCakes!







That has to be one of the best builds I have seen from a female!!! You got some rep for that!


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow gorgeous build LayerCakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be one of the best builds I have seen from a female!!! You got some rep for that!


Thank you!


----------



## zerokool_3211

lol....i had extra heatsinks and new adhesive and i got bored so....







and then i found a 40mm fan that moves a lot of air laying around.....lol....13C difference at full load on vrm temps and 10c on MB temps @ full load....i never though



actually i think it is a 60mm....LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Going to add a few more red cathodes when I have the money


You were going to anyways ocd girl







It is very Ruby like









Zerocool very NIIICE h/sinks and fan job is extra touch Well Done


----------



## ropittbul

I cant understand you guys !
Use 1 hour prime95 and the cpu is OK !
Can use prime about 24 h , all ok then use linx and see that you lost 24 h testing for nothing.
Linx is the best stres app. Max vcore max temp max stability !

When i see print scren with prime for 1h i am speachless .

No one here tryed Linx stability. Somebody print screen ? Vcore / temp for 3 h linx with at least 2048 ram ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> I cant understand you guys !
> Use 1 hour prime95 and the cpu is OK !
> Can use prime about 24 h , all ok then use linx and see that you lost 24 h testing for nothing.
> Linx is the best stres app. Max vcore max temp max stability !
> 
> When i see print scren with prime for 1h i am speachless .
> 
> No one here tryed Linx stability. Somebody print screen ? Vcore / temp for 3 h linx with at least 2048 ram ?


You dont have to understand everything. Some of us are doing much more important things with our set-up rather than waste 24+ hours on a stability program to be able to shoot some bytes off of our screen which that time could have been used for something much more productive. Most of the 1 or 2 hours of P95 testing is to find out the temps that you will likely be facing. Nobody claims or has claimed that their system is full capacity stable under any and every circumstance. Have you ever thought about these questions before posting?

1)How do you know there are no further tests conducted on our systems prior to using it?
2)Do we have to post screenshots of all our tests? and why?
3)Do you think you are the only clever one here?
4)Have you ever thought that there could be electrical engineers, hardware engineers, software engineers here that have done everything and anything which you will probaby find out in a couple of years from now?
Go ahead and do what you wanna do, Stop judging ppl and giving out orders.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good pump / res rad good but not fan of their w/blocks fiddly things to mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 barbs , 1/2 in 3/4 out Hose koolance quick disconnects to suit the 1/2in 3/4 hose . 2 male 2 female ones VL4's . Don't have to drain loop when you wanna take out waterblock or res or rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same revised pump / res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drags the coolant nicely thru my 360&240 and EK HF Nickel Block


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I was thinking doing the same thing.


Ive got a spare koolance 360 block with the same fittings so I can swap out w/blocks really easy







Or add stuff to the loop









X79Extreme7UK just did this to you -







- ropittbul
I spelt your name correctly so I didn't get into trouble !


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You were going to anyways ocd girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very Ruby like


I know xD


----------



## Wookieelover

Very much limited atm by my cooling system and the high ambients here atm.
Not bad temps though for a Modified Kuhler 620


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> I cant understand you guys !
> Use 1 hour prime95 and the cpu is OK !
> Can use prime about 24 h , all ok then use linx and see that you lost 24 h testing for nothing.
> Linx is the best stres app. Max vcore max temp max stability !
> 
> When i see print scren with prime for 1h i am speachless .
> 
> No one here tryed Linx stability. Somebody print screen ? Vcore / temp for 3 h linx with at least 2048 ram ?


Linx is what I grab first when overclocking my processor, Gives you a quick dirty answer to the question "Is that enough vcore?". However, I've seen linx rock solid stable and Prime unable to get past the first number set on several occasions. Linx really does just load up heat and power, not good for much else. Prime will answer the question "How's that memory/IMC doing?"

People screenshot things they believe to be successful. It's up to them whether or not they want to include the results of the testing that got them to that point (if people don't believe they have gone through the steps, they seem to have no problem calling them out on it).


----------



## Unhooked

Got mine runnnig at 4.6GHz 125X 37 @1.29V in bios which results to 1.288V or so. I have been able to boot at 5Ghz but getting it stable requires a lot of Volts which in turn maxes out my PSU of 750Watts









So currently happy with this


----------



## Wookieelover

Look what I got










Unfortunately I dont have the cooling system to run the stability tests safely.


----------



## ropittbul

X79Extreme7UK @ i feel sorry for you !
SneakyBushNinja @ ty for your opinion

Anyone who can understand what i am asking ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> X79Extreme7UK @ i feel sorry for you !
> SneakyBushNinja @ ty for your opinion
> 
> Anyone who can understand what i am asking ?










LMAO


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> X79Extreme7UK @ i feel sorry for you !
> SneakyBushNinja @ ty for your opinion
> 
> Anyone who can understand what i am asking ?


Actually I think I know where you're pointing at.
But as *X79Extreme7UK* stated before no one is claiming it's rock stable after 1h of prime or 20 passes of Linx, this is just fly by testing so people would have good starting point. Stability is something completely different, someone does not have patience to stress test computer for countless hours others do that cause they wont to be solid, it's matter of personal preference and other things as well.
Aldo reading this gigantic thread I haven't seen many screens with 12> hours of prime or Linx if you're aiming of that? It's obvious that would require lot juice at higher freq and only *HOMECINEMA-PC* has balls for cranking it!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> X79Extreme7UK @ i feel sorry for you !
> SneakyBushNinja @ ty for your opinion
> 
> Anyone who can understand what i am asking ?




That's ultra LLC H100 with only push fans. This was only from a test, not my actual settings, but it seems to show what you're asking about.


----------



## ropittbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 
> 
> That's ultra LLC H100 with only push fans. This was only from a test, not my actual settings, but it seems to show what you're asking about.


Now i see some true temp.
Thank you.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropittbul*
> 
> Now i see some true temp.
> Thank you.


For the record, that's not even close to a "true temp". That would be a temp produced by the worst coding ever released. There's no activity that I know of that would load up your processor like that. All that tells me is I had enough vcore, and the LLC was high enough to compensate for the droop in the absolute worst case scenario (also that an H100 can't handle that kind of LLC well).

It wouldn't have surprised me in the least if that crashed the second I booted into a videogame.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Look what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I dont have the cooling system to run the stability tests safely.


Dude you snagged [email protected] that's AWESOME







I like your modded antec and that rad , is rad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


OMG







You are a Hard barstard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Actually I think I know where you're pointing at.
> But as *X79Extreme7UK* stated before no one is claiming it's rock stable after 1h of prime or 20 passes of Linx, this is just fly by testing so people would have good starting point. Stability is something completely different, someone does not have patience to stress test computer for countless hours others do that cause they wont to be solid, it's matter of personal preference and other things as well.
> Aldo reading this gigantic thread I haven't seen many screens with 12> hours of prime or Linx if you're aiming of that? It's obvious that would require lot juice at higher freq and only *HOMECINEMA-PC* has balls for cranking it!


Yes boldly going where no - one has gone before 3820 TREK







Yes my stones are very large to match my cocky attitude







Thanks for your Bold statement







Cause after all I am the 3820 O/C KING







You see there goes that cocky attitude again


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude you snagged [email protected] that's AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your modded antec and that rad , is rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Hard barstard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes boldly going where no - one has gone before 3820 TREK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my stones are very large to match my cocky attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your Bold statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause after all I am the 3820 O/C KING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see there goes that cocky attitude again


i have to agree...these are amazing temps and vcore...you have a god chip


----------



## Wookieelover

To be fair i would need more voltage for that 5ghz than my cooler could handle, as it was it booted and ran with 1.39v but i felt it would need atleast 1.41v with extreme llc to be stable. Sucks its summer here atm 25-35c ambients are not good for Overclocking.

Will have the final parts of my custom loop by next week so hopefully going from the 120.1 antec cooler too the new 140.5 system with 380i block, i can get these temps under control. Bring on winter


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> To be fair i would need more voltage for that 5ghz than my cooler could handle, as it was it booted and ran with 1.39v but i felt it would need atleast 1.41v with extreme llc to be stable. Sucks its summer here atm 25-35c ambients are not good for Overclocking.
> 
> Will have the final parts of my custom loop by next week so hopefully going from the 120.1 antec cooler too the new 140.5 system with 380i block, i can get these temps under control. Bring on winter


Where are you from fella ?


----------



## Wookieelover

Adelaide mate


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just got over that ex tropical cyclone , dumped 300mm rain here







Today 90% humidity







very sweaty


----------



## LayerCakes

And here its -2, grey and raining. Good ol' England.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> And here its -2, grey and raining. Good ol' England.


Now that doesn't surprise me , but -2c its time to chuck a rad OUTSIDE and bench for 5Ghz stable


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Now that doesn't surprise me , but -2c its time to chuck a rad OUTSIDE and bench for 5Ghz stable


i would probably do some **** like that...LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i would probably do some **** like that...LOL


Hey bro easily done







Koolance Quick Disconnects a fair bit of 1/2 3/4 hose and a very large rad , Phobia have a 400 odd log 200 wide that will fit 4x200 dia fans or mod a car rad That's wat id do if it got cold enough here in winter


----------



## Wookieelover

Would it be worth lapping the IHS and waterblock? One or two degrees cooler you think?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Would it be worth lapping the IHS and waterblock? One or two degrees cooler you think?


No intel warranty no replacement if you lap it you crazy buggar


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah i realise that, and I am not really bothered by it. Was only a $290 chip not like i am lapping one of its bigger six core brothers.

I can't believe i was gonna throw $660 on a 3930k when this 3820 does such a fantastic job.

So lapping? Worth a few less degrees?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Yeah i realise that, and I am not really bothered by it. Was only a $290 chip not like i am lapping one of its bigger six core brothers.
> 
> I can't believe i was gonna throw $660 on a 3930k when this 3820 does such a fantastic job.
> 
> So lapping? Worth a few less degrees?


Can you tell me where it was made and the batch number pls its on the box or on the chip . Id get bigger rad , pump ,w/block first then see what it does







or get another 3820 and lap that one if this is a low vcore strong imc 3820 but I need those details first if I am right about it


----------



## Wookieelover

Is this what your after?

SRBLD 3.6 ghz
MALAY
L204B329


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## LayerCakes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2672781

There we are, a 5.13GHz OC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Is this what your after?
> 
> SRBLD 3.6 ghz
> MALAY
> L204B329


Yes thanks







I was hoping yours was a L202 batch malay like my first one , but no








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> Looks like I messed something up.
> 
> 3820 stays at idle (1.2GHz) no matter what I do, I've tried everything from taking apart the system to resetting the BIOS, I've even removed everything that's relevant to overclocking on the software side, that didn't change anything.
> 
> This started since the latest BIOS upgrade for my motherboard (MSi X79A-GD-45 (8D)), I could downgrade to the previous BIOS that worked the best but I'll leave that until I'm certain there is no other way to fix it.
> 
> edit: the latest bios seems to mess up the speed, I've downgraded the bios and it's working fine now.


Yeah rotten bios ! I run a R4F board and I run a old bios 2105 for it .Wait till I hear about a good one before updating








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2672781
> 
> There we are, a 5.13GHz OC.











Well done Rep + for you







Now prime95 that sucker


----------



## zerokool_3211

i am working on a stable 4.625 that will fold and gpu mine 24/7......1 day so far....here are specs

1.395 vcore in bios max of about 1.435 full load
1.2 vtt
1.2 vccsa 1.225 full load
2.050 pll
1.650 DRAM running sniper 2133 @ 2000 10-11-10-28 1T....(great ram i have to say as well)


----------



## Wookieelover

That voltage is way to high for 4.6 mate.
You want around 1.355v @ 4.6 with llc on high.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2672781
> 
> There we are, a 5.13GHz OC.


Nice clock and voltage!! Lets see some IBT/Prime temps.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> That voltage is way to high for 4.6 mate.
> You want around 1.355v @ 4.6 with llc on high.


first of all we dont all have malay chips....and that is a very safe voltage.....i would say 74C max load are pretty good temps....also i use extreme llc....


----------



## thecrim

I have a costa chip and I was working with this around 2 months ago


All your readings are high. Maybe start from 1.85 PLL and see how that works out.

Shows 1M but those were also stable at 32M @ 1.515v


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> I have a costa chip and I was working with this around 2 months ago
> 
> 
> All your readings are high. Maybe start from 1.85 PLL and see how that works out.
> 
> Shows 1M but those were also stable at 32M @ 1.515v


do you think that i havent tried lower voltage....why would i not already do that?

also in my case i have never seen PLL lower temps


----------



## zerokool_3211

i just tried your recommended settings and it BSOD with 101 after about an hour and a half...so upped it to 1.375 in bios


----------



## zerokool_3211

now i am trying these settings...same settings with 1.365 vcore locked up....no BSOD just a lock up


----------



## zerokool_3211

seems to be a little too quiet around here.....anyway...i have been running the above settings for 2-3 days now of folding any mining(unless gaming)...and it seems to be pretty good...max temp of 71C @ 23C ambient

i really need to find some really good slim 120 fans so i can go back to push pull...that would give me about 5C full load actually


----------



## dimrain13

you CAN get it up to 4.7MHz but thats a little high..mine died water cooled the whole 9 yards... but I just had it at to high of an overvolt.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimrain13*
> 
> you CAN get it up to 4.7MHz but thats a little high..mine died water cooled the whole 9 yards... but I just had it at to high of an overvolt.


Errr sorry but what?


----------



## kizwan

Let me try to clean it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimrain13*
> 
> you CAN get it up to 4.7*GHz* but *that's* a little high..mine died *water cooled the whole 9 yards* (???)... but I just had it at *too* high of an overvolt.


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> seems to be a little too quiet around here.....anyway...i have been running the above settings for 2-3 days now of folding any mining(unless gaming)...and it seems to be pretty good...max temp of 71C @ 23C ambient
> 
> i really need to find some really good slim 120 fans so i can go back to push pull...that would give me about 5C full load actually


Slim fans are no good for radiators, they have poor static pressure. You'd be better off going push with thick, high speed 38mm fans like panaflo or scythe ultrakaze, if you don't mind a bit of noise. Or perhaps the 2150rpm Gentle Typhoon.


----------



## zerokool_3211

thats what i figured about the slim fans...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning peeps hows things out there


----------



## LayerCakes

Is there any way I can get my 3820 cooler? Im not happy with it maxing at 83C :/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Is there any way I can get my 3820 cooler? Im not happy with it maxing at 83C :/


At what clock are you running today there ocd girl ?


----------



## LayerCakes

4.9 GHz?

Bit high for a 24/7 clock?


----------



## kizwan

That is the best your cooling can do. Maybe build a chiller to get lower temp.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 4.9 GHz?
> 
> Bit high for a 24/7 clock?


No 4.9 fine







post a SCREENER pls . what vcore ? Im running 4.9Ghz now heres a pic...

Remember you wont be running at 83c all the time


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No 4.9 fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post a SCREENER pls . what vcore ? Im running 4.9Ghz now heres a pic...
> 
> Remember you wont be running at 83c all the time



here's a screen. How much rad space have you got?

Watertemp: 33.7
Casetemp: 31.3


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> here's a screen. How much rad space have you got?
> 
> Watertemp: 33.7
> Casetemp: 31.3


360 Phobia G Changer 65mm thick 6x120 fans push/pull
240 Alphacool NexXxos 45mm thick 4x120 1800 Rpm push/pull
25c room temp ( Cool morning so far







) 32c case temp cause im priming it








Can you post a pic of your ai sweet Turbo EV on advanced mode so I can look at the vtt vcssa vcore settings pls







That's my 500th post








Heres [email protected] 2hrs P95 Blend







Gonna bench again with lower vcore


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 360 Phobia G Changer 65mm thick 6x120 fans push/pull
> 240 Alphacool NexXxos 45mm thick 4x120 1800 Rpm push/pull
> 25c room temp ( Cool morning so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 32c case temp cause im priming it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic of your ai sweet Turbo EV on advanced mode so I can look at the vtt vcssa vcore settings pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 500th post


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*


Heres mine


----------



## LayerCakes

What cinebench scores are you getting?

I'm thinking of adding more radiator area in my loop as well as a second DDC pump.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres mine


i would definalty say that those vtt and vccsa voltages are very high...i can run 4.8 at like 1.25ish....maybe a bit higher


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> What cinebench scores are you getting?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding more radiator area in my loop as well as a second DDC pump.


Geeze you are very keen







Heres that cinebench thingy you requested........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i would definalty say that those vtt and vccsa voltages are very high...i can run 4.8 at like 1.25ish....maybe a bit higher


Happy now.......


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Happy now.......


lol...i waas just saying


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> What cinebench scores are you getting?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding more radiator area in my loop as well as a second DDC pump.


Your temps seem rather high given the amount of rad space you have already. A second pump may help a little bit but I'm thinking you may have a bad mount. Have you tried remounting your CPU?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Your temps seem rather high given the amount of rad space you have already. A second pump may help a little bit but I'm thinking you may have a bad mount. Have you tried remounting your CPU?


It's an old second hand 1366 EK Supreme LT block. could that be it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> It's an old second hand 1366 EK Supreme LT block. could that be it?


Pull it out and get something later model like a koolance 360 ,370 or a ek supreme hf full copper or nickel








And there is nothing wrong with second hand / ebay blocks both of mine are and cost me 22 Quid each and do the job nicely


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Your temps seem rather high given the amount of rad space you have already. A second pump may help a little bit but I'm thinking you may have a bad mount. Have you tried remounting your CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old second hand 1366 EK Supreme LT block. could that be it?
Click to expand...

I didn't know 1366 blocks would work on 2011...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LayerCakes

I might get a swiftech apogee HD?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> I didn't know 1366 blocks would work on 2011...lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


On mine you can change the socket clip assembly with a 1366 one so one could use a cooler to suit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I might get a swiftech apogee HD?


Don't know much about that one . Get one that is heavy . A full copper or full nickel block will do the trick


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> On mine you can change the socket clip assembly with a 1366 one so one could use a cooler to suit


I didn't do that. I just stuck my 1366 block on the stock mounting..


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I might get a swiftech apogee HD?


swiftech apogee HD is a great block, its mounting system is the best I've ever used, great review of it at martins liquid lab: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/4/

I think the newer EK blocks have pretty good mounting system too like the supremacy LTX but on the older supreme LT it was not that great, as per skinee labs: http://skinneelabs.com/ek-supreme-supreme-lt/3/

That said, even though the LT mounting system is not the greatest, you can still get good mounts with it.. just may take some trial and error to get the correct mounting pressure.

Also important to make sure you are using good thermal paste and the correct amount of it, too little or too much or poorly spread thermal paste can have a big impact on temps. So make sure you know how to look at the contact patch after you remove the block and tell how good your mount was, see martinsliquidlab he has lots of info on that subject

Doesn't matter how much radiator surface you have or how many fans if the block can't get the heat into the water effectively =)


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> swiftech apogee HD is a great block, its mounting system is the best I've ever used, great review of it at martins liquid lab: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/4/
> 
> I think the newer EK blocks have pretty good mounting system too like the supremacy LTX but on the older supreme LT it was not that great, as per skinee labs: http://skinneelabs.com/ek-supreme-supreme-lt/3/
> 
> That said, even though the LT mounting system is not the greatest, you can still get good mounts with it.. just may take some trial and error to get the correct mounting pressure.
> 
> Also important to make sure you are using good thermal paste and the correct amount of it, too little or too much or poorly spread thermal paste can have a big impact on temps. So make sure you know how to look at the contact patch after you remove the block and tell how good your mount was, see martinsliquidlab he has lots of info on that subject
> 
> Doesn't matter how much radiator surface you have or how many fans if the block can't get the heat into the water effectively =)


It looks like I'll have to drain my loop to reseat the block :/

So maybe not..


----------



## Rbby258

i just got the EK Supremacy CSQ Universal CPU Waterblock : Full Copper its really heavy and all copper





these pics are the right way round on my desktop but when i upload them they rotate soo... i dunno one of my 7950's is in rma


----------



## Wookieelover

Just ordered the last of the bits I need to semi complete my water loop.

going from the modified Antec Kuhler 120.1 UT60 push/pull

too

*Koolance 380i*








*Indigo Xtreme* 2011 Thermal Pad








*Swiftech Maelstrom* 5 1/4" Dual Bay w/ Single *MCP35X Pump*
RED PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 1/2 3/4
Bitspower Water Tank *Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic*
Mayhems X1 *Oil Black dye*
*2x 280mm UT60*
*1x 140mm UT60*
*10x 140mm* Bitfenix Spectre Pros

Should be all together by Friday afternoon.
Can't wait


----------



## LayerCakes

reseated CPU block, no real difference in temps









Ambient: 25.2C
Water: 36.0C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Just ordered the last of the bits I need to semi complete my water loop.
> 
> going from the modified Antec Kuhler 120.1 UT60 push/pull
> 
> too
> 
> *Koolance 380i*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indigo Xtreme* 2011 Thermal Pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swiftech Maelstrom* 5 1/4" Dual Bay w/ Single *MCP35X Pump*
> RED PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 1/2 3/4
> Bitspower Water Tank *Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic*
> Mayhems X1 *Oil Black dye*
> *2x 280mm UT60*
> *1x 140mm UT60*
> *10x 140mm* Bitfenix Spectre Pros
> 
> Should be all together by Friday afternoon.
> Can't wait


That's







and lot of cash you just spent







Good luck with the indigo , remember if it leaks out its a failed mount








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> reseated CPU block, no real difference in temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient: 25.2C
> Water: 36.0C


Hello there







, Ummm OCD girl why you run furmark and Prime 95 at the same time







one at a time that might help things abit


----------



## zerokool_3211

never ran this till now....here is my 4.5 24/7 folder i been running...1.36 in bios...good temps of 68C max

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=4571410337


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i just got the EK Supremacy CSQ Universal CPU Waterblock : Full Copper its really heavy and all copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics are the right way round on my desktop but when i upload them they rotate soo... i dunno one of my 7950's is in rma


Fully Sick


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lot of cash you just spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the indigo , remember if it leaks out its a failed mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Ummm OCD girl why you run furmark and Prime 95 at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one at a time that might help things abit


I don't know actually..


Here's just CPU after the reseat.

I'm thinking of changing the airflow in my case too. So it intakes through the rad rather than exhausts hot air over it..


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lot of cash you just spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the indigo , remember if it leaks out its a failed mount


Already had most of the parts. Just needed fittings and tube and the cpu block.
Future plans are having tri-fire 7950s under water on a seperate loop.
Why a seperate loop? Well that is because i want the cpu tec cooled ;-)

And thanks for heads up on the Indigo.
Going to do a initial mount with Noctua NH paste. Then get some good data on the Indigo Extreme to share with you all.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I don't know actually..
> 
> 
> Here's just CPU after the reseat.
> 
> I'm thinking of changing the airflow in my case too. So it intakes through the rad rather than exhausts hot air over it..


No need to run P95 and Furmark at same time again okay







Now get or try different block , Definitely want more positive intake on the rads as much as possible and I just had another gander at your ruby rig in 3d Woo woo


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No need to run P95 and Furmark at same time again okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get or try different block , Definitely want more positive intake on the rads as much as possible and I just had another gander at your ruby rig in 3d Woo woo


I've got a spare Alphacool NexXos XP3 LT block somewhere. http://www.overclock.net/t/1273828/alphacool-nexxxos-xp3-lt-cpu-block

And thank you\!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I've got a spare Alphacool NexXos XP3 LT block somewhere. http://www.overclock.net/t/1273828/alphacool-nexxxos-xp3-lt-cpu-block
> 
> And thank you\!


Get that block in your mitts and mount that sucker







Looks good on paper









And anytyme\!


----------



## Wookieelover

Shame i cant find one if those Alphacool blocks in nickel version. Seems no one sells them, even Alphacool do not sell them. Lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Shame i cant find one if those Alphacool blocks in nickel version. Seems no one sells them, even Alphacool do not sell them. Lol


And OCD girl just happens to 'ave one lying around







typical/!
Your gonna need at least a 200w - 400 watter to get that successful







H80 will cool the hot side if your gonna chill the water


----------



## Wookieelover

She has the LT acetal version. (i think)
The other one is so rare that no one even selks them. Even the makers.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> She has the LT acetal version. (i think)
> The other one is so rare that no one even selks them. Even the makers.


Yeah, mines acetal.


----------



## diamondmines

Hi guys,

I like things the safe way so here is my final OC Profile:

I was running Prime 95 Blended test for about 15 minutes with 4.3GHz (just with the x43 multiplier) with i7-3820. The temps were around 55/56 degrees Celsius and the Vcore jumping back and forth between 1.272/1.264. Suddenly, the Ai Suite warned me that the MB temp is around 120C, I just resetted the system and stopping the testing.

The settings on the bios are:

x43 by all cores,

offset mode: - 45

C1 states enabled, spread spectrum enabled, anti surge, speed stepping all enabled.

Is there anything I am doing wrong? Why did the MB temp jump so high? And the Fan expert stopped working, I can't access it now. Is setting - 45 on the offset forces the MB to support the CPU and then the MB temp goes up?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I like things the safe way so here is my final OC Profile:
> 
> I was running Prime 95 Blended test for about 15 minutes with 4.3GHz (just with the x43 multiplier) with i7-3820. The temps were around 55/56 degrees Celsius and the Vcore jumping back and forth between 1.272/1.264. Suddenly, the Ai Suite warned me that the MB temp is around 120C, I just resetted the system and stopping the testing.
> 
> The settings on the bios are:
> 
> x43 by all cores,
> 
> offset mode: - 45
> 
> C1 states enabled, spread spectrum enabled, anti surge, speed stepping all enabled.
> 
> Is there anything I am doing wrong? Why did the MB temp jump so high? And the Fan expert stopped working, I can't access it now. Is setting - 45 on the offset forces the MB to support the CPU and then the MB temp goes up?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Good morning bloke







Don't worry about that AI Sweet warning







Your running close to stock voltages dude ignore it







I get black and red windows of crappiness every day like : cpu fan 20 rpm , cpu temp -13c , m/board temp -60c , The highest m/board temp ive seen is 60c from me shoving 180watts down the 3820's throat . Plus AI sweet doesn't play nice with other monitoring programmes on at the same time








Fan expert makes my rig bsod when I activate it so delete that dodgey crap use open hardware monitor .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> She has the LT acetal version. (i think)
> The other one is so rare that no one even sells them. Even the makers.


Its like trying to find a crystal for a light sabre LOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Yeah, mines acetal.


Install that sucker pronto you need to get a comparision to the block your running . Damn gotta go to work CYA


----------



## LayerCakes

Don't really want to drain my loop so many times ;/


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that AI Sweet warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your running close to stock voltages dude ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get black and red windows of crappiness every day like : cpu fan 20 rpm , cpu temp -13c , m/board temp -60c , The highest m/board temp ive seen is 60c from me shoving 180watts down the 3820's throat . Plus AI sweet doesn't play nice with other monitoring programmes on at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan expert makes my rig bsod when I activate it so delete that dodgey crap use open hardware monitor .


So should I really ignore that 120C warning? I was scared to be frank. Are you sure? But you said that the highest you have seen 60c, why the hell did I get 120C? Plus, when I prime 95 the system, core temp/real temps shows the cpu around 58c, while on Ai sensors, it is around 37c/40c? What the?

What is hardware monitor can you please tell me?


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that AI Sweet warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your running close to stock voltages dude ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get black and red windows of crappiness every day like : cpu fan 20 rpm , cpu temp -13c , m/board temp -60c , The highest m/board temp ive seen is 60c from me shoving 180watts down the 3820's throat . Plus AI sweet doesn't play nice with other monitoring programmes on at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan expert makes my rig bsod when I activate it so delete that dodgey crap use open hardware monitor .


By the way, is the Vcore safe on 1.272? This only happens on full load on Prime 95. JJ said that Prime 95 could damage the CPU, what do you think? I did a lot of research to do the OC myself, this is my first time. And should I turn of Spread Spectrum?

Thanks again man....


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> So should I really ignore that 120C warning? I was scared to be frank. Are you sure? But you said that the highest you have seen 60c, why the hell did I get 120C? Plus, when I prime 95 the system, core temp/real temps shows the cpu around 58c, while on Ai sensors, it is around 37c/40c? What the?
> 
> What is hardware monitor can you please tell me?


I get 120C readings too on my RIVF, don't worry. And HWMonitor is a probing program made by CPU-ID. One that actually gives accurate readings.

Here's a link -www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I get 120C readings too on my RIVF, don't worry. And HWMonitor is a probing program made by CPU-ID. One that actually gives accurate readings.
> 
> Here's a link -www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


i too get some crazy reading that only appear sometimes in hardware monitor but yes it is a great program


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> So should I really ignore that 120C warning? I was scared to be frank. Are you sure? But you said that the highest you have seen 60c, why the hell did I get 120C? Plus, when I prime 95 the system, core temp/real temps shows the cpu around 58c, while on Ai sensors, it is around 37c/40c? What the?
> 
> What is hardware monitor can you please tell me?


Don't run AI Suite & other monitoring utilities at the same time. Choose one. CPU reading in AI Suite is not CPU core temperature reading. That's why the reading is different. I think AI Suite is reading CPU assembly sensor, probably near the CPU socket.

Uninstall AI Suite then monitor using AIDA64 or HWiNFO64 or HWMonitor or Open Hardware Monitor. If you have android phone, you might want to check out TRIGONE. It allow you to monitor CPU temps & other sensor from your phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diamondmines*
> 
> By the way, is the Vcore safe on 1.272? This only happens on full load on Prime 95. JJ said that Prime 95 could damage the CPU, what do you think? I did a lot of research to do the OC myself, this is my first time. And should I turn of Spread Spectrum?
> 
> Thanks again man....


It's recommended to disabled Spread Spectrum because they can cause system lock up when overclock. But if it doesn't cause any problem, then you can leave them enabled.

It's also recommended to disabled anti surge when overclock 4.7GHz or higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ...


Hey, look what I got for myself. I decided not to get GTX680/7970 this time but I want to put my rig under water first.

EK-FC5870 acetal + nickel
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 - Red

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear
Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Chrome

Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP 120x25mm Silent Fan (5 pieces)
Durelene PVC tubing 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD by Saint-Gobain (10ft)

Parts I already has:-
- XSPC Raystorm CPU block
- XSPC D5 pump + dual-bay res
- XSPC EX240 radiator
- XSPC black chrome compression fittings (x6)


----------



## iDuskFang

Do these temps seem okay? I know the overclock may seem weird but I tried the BCLK at 125 / 37 and left everything else auto and it worked the first time I tested with prime but failed the test within miliseconds the next time I started up my comp to try it out. But prime has been running for 20min now and the temps seem to have stabled out for the most part around:
Core 1: 76-78C
Core 2-4: 69-74C

Also the 120 x 39 keeps the DRAM at 1600 which is it's default speed.

Edit: Core 1 just tapped 79 but dropped down to 75. I still consider myself new to the OC scene even if I have run a stable 4.3Ghz for months so sorry if any of this sounds ******ed.

Also on my 4.3OC my VID(dunno what that means, it's in Core Temp) would be around 1.3 and yet when I adjust the BCLK to 120 or 125 it gets a higher OC, higher temps, but less VID. I dunno if that's good or bad or what. I just typed in 43 since that's what I assume my X79 and 3820 can figure out how to OC by themselves.
Also yes the clocks do drop when they are not under use:
100% load: Look at Pic
0%: 1439.98Mhz, 1.0708VID, 29 watts, idle temps core 1-4: 38,32,38,32


----------



## zerokool_3211

auto settings for key voltages on higher clocks is prolly never gonna be 100% stable...i would say those temps are pretty good though....what is the vcore under load


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> auto settings for key voltages on higher clocks is prolly never gonna be 100% stable...i would say those temps are pretty good though....what is the vcore under load


Yeah this start-up Prime showed it wasn't stable... Hmm. Also comp glitched starting up the first time and reset itself.
Yep definitely not stable.

Not under load according to CPUZ: 1.392
And uhhh... Same under load :/

Crap.

I should note I'm trying to get a 24/7 overclock with power savings and stuff when it's not in use. I don't know if it's possible to do with BCLK adjustment or if I'm stuck with 4.3Ghz without using that. Don't need no 5Ghz or anything but I do like having it's max clock set for better fps etc But no need to kill the poor thing since a lot of my time on the computer isn't spent doing CPU heavy stuff.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Don't really want to drain my loop so many times ;/


Are you serious







If you want the clocks and the temps install that block







QDC'S koolance to suit 1/2in 3/4 hose on the block so much eaiser to change or add stuff to the loop


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the clocks and the temps install that block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QDC'S koolance to suit 1/2in/3/4 hose on the block so much eaiser to change or add stuff to the loop


cant wait to get my new custom loop...looks like possibly 2 weeks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> cant wait to get my new custom loop...looks like possibly 2 weeks


I bet you are sweating bullets to get your mitts on that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey, look what I got for myself. I decided not to get GTX680/7970 this time but I want to put my rig under water first.
> 
> EK-FC5870 acetal + nickel
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 - Red
> 
> PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear
> Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Chrome
> 
> Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP 120x25mm Silent Fan (5 pieces)
> Durelene PVC tubing 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD by Saint-Gobain (10ft)
> 
> Parts I already has:-
> - XSPC Raystorm CPU block
> - XSPC D5 pump + dual-bay res
> - XSPC EX240 radiator
> - XSPC black chrome compression fittings (x6)


Good Stuff kizwan! I can see o'clock wars coming on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Yeah this start-up Prime showed it wasn't stable... Hmm. Also comp glitched starting up the first time and reset itself.
> Yep definitely not stable.
> 
> Not under load according to CPUZ: 1.392
> And uhhh... Same under load :/
> 
> Crap.
> 
> I should note I'm trying to get a 24/7 overclock with power savings and stuff when it's not in use. I don't know if it's possible to do with BCLK adjustment or if I'm stuck with 4.3Ghz without using that. Don't need no 5Ghz or anything but I do like having it's max clock set for better fps etc But no need to kill the poor thing since a lot of my time on the computer isn't spent doing CPU heavy stuff.


Try these settings and see how you go [email protected]







read em from bottom to top


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey, look what I got for myself. I decided not to get GTX680/7970 this time but I want to put my rig under water first.
> 
> EK-FC5870 acetal + nickel
> Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth GTS360 - Red
> 
> PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear
> Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 7/16" x 5/8" Six Pack - Chrome
> 
> Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP 120x25mm Silent Fan (5 pieces)
> Durelene PVC tubing 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD by Saint-Gobain (10ft)
> 
> Parts I already has:-
> - XSPC Raystorm CPU block
> - XSPC D5 pump + dual-bay res
> - XSPC EX240 radiator
> - XSPC black chrome compression fittings (x6)
> 
> 
> 
> Good Stuff kizwan! I can see o'clock wars coming on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Yeah this start-up Prime showed it wasn't stable... Hmm. Also comp glitched starting up the first time and reset itself.
> Yep definitely not stable.
> 
> Not under load according to CPUZ: 1.392
> And uhhh... Same under load :/
> 
> Crap.
> 
> I should note I'm trying to get a 24/7 overclock with power savings and stuff when it's not in use. I don't know if it's possible to do with BCLK adjustment or if I'm stuck with 4.3Ghz without using that. Don't need no 5Ghz or anything but I do like having it's max clock set for better fps etc But no need to kill the poor thing since a lot of my time on the computer isn't spent doing CPU heavy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try these settings and see how you go [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read em from bottom to top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...

Oh wow... thanks. Ill try that. Buuuuuuuuuuut I don't think my RAM can do 2000something Mhz or whatever O_O that's a lil crazy to me. Can you overclock RAM? and if so I don't need that much speed haha. 1600Mhz is fine for me but a lil boost can't hurt if it's okay for it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Oh wow... thanks. Ill try that. Buuuuuuuuuuut I don't think my RAM can do 2000something Mhz or whatever O_O that's a lil crazy to me. Can you overclock RAM? and if so I don't need that much speed haha. 1600Mhz is fine for me but a lil boost can't hurt if it's okay for it.


1600 odd is fine you can set the dram speed in the bios its a separate setting from the multiplier







If this helps you out hit that button


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Oh wow... thanks. Ill try that. Buuuuuuuuuuut I don't think my RAM can do 2000something Mhz or whatever O_O that's a lil crazy to me. Can you overclock RAM? and if so I don't need that much speed haha. 1600Mhz is fine for me but a lil boost can't hurt if it's okay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 odd is fine you can set the dram speed in the bios its a separate setting from the multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this helps you out hit that button
Click to expand...

It helped a bit. Though I may not know much about OC'ing I do know all of your setting are not what I was specifically looking for a la de
Quote:


> I should note I'm trying to get a 24/7 overclock with power savings and stuff when it's not in use. I don't know if it's possible to do with BCLK adjustment or if I'm stuck with 4.3Ghz without using that. Don't need no 5Ghz or anything but I do like having it's max clock set for better fps etc But no need to kill the poor thing since a lot of my time on the computer isn't spent doing CPU heavy stuff.


.

Want a balance of MAX overclock I can get... while keeping CPU able to chill out and not decrease it's lifespan more than the times I use the OC or CPU when gaming or rendering. Don't need 4.7Ghz for facebook haha.

Tried all those settings and my computer basically gave up. Turned itself off and reset everything. I'm having other issues ATM but I'm sure ill figure it out. Thanks though!


----------



## LayerCakes

Is this too little thermal paste? Need an answer asap as about to reseat CPU


----------



## Wookieelover

Yes... I would say def not enough.


----------



## kizwan

Yes not enough. Try line or "+" method. See which one spread better.


----------



## LayerCakes

Thanks!


----------



## TheHunter

So Im seriously thinking of getting one, been getting one since Q2-Q3 last year









Atm Im kinda torn between mid-range mobos.

1. Gigabyte x79-up4
2. Asus P9x79
3. Asrock x79 fatality pro

But i checked few reviews and most top out ~ 4.7ghz (i7 3960x)

Anybody with Gigabyte X79-up4 here? Is it any good when OC'ed, one review made it clear GB sucked by x58 VRM issues, that's why they went with this new IR power surge? unit. But again with this new VRMs it Oc'ed just about average..


----------



## tsm106

^^Anything but Giga.


----------



## Wookieelover

ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA IV
Just do it.... Do it now... NOW.

seriously this board is excellent in so many ways. If it was legal i would marry it have babies with it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA IV
> Just do it.... Do it now... NOW.
> 
> seriously this board is excellent in so many ways. If it was legal i would marry it have babies with it.


Meh, go for the Extreme if you're going to get a ROG board. Just don't update it past bios 3101, after that ASUS messed up the OC'ing ability of the board.


----------



## Wookieelover

Why spend $300 more for a board with two more ram slots one more pcie slot and worse onboard sound?
Oh and it wont OC your cpu much better.
I hit 5ghz easily with my FORMULA.


----------



## TheHunter

nah i dont want to cash out 300€ +, not worth it.

The max I would go is Asus P9X79Pro, but then again its basically the same as P9X79 (minus 4?extra VRM), big plus with non Pro is it has extra pci slot for my XFI SB.

So is this P9X79 good OC'er? Anyone with this board?


----------



## Roadkill95

In pretty much the same situation as you are^ I was thinking of getting an Asrock extreme6 at first but then I raised my budget to 300$ because I wanted a "better" board, so then I had to decide between the UP4 vs Big bang Xpower II. According to a veteran member in these forums The UP5 ( which uses a different chipset than the UP4) has a plethora of problems, including the infamous Gigabyte cold boot issue where a hard reset or a random GPU caused BSOD would make your mobo think that the system's unstable, thus refusing to boot at anything other than stock parameters. I have first hand experience of this and without getting into details let me just tell you that it's extremely annoying. ( these issues might or might not be related to the c606, not too sure on that). I was dead set on getting a big bang xpower II until yesterday when a guy pointed out to me that the xpower II doesn't have an adjust Bclck strap multi, so basically the highest you're going to get with a 3820 is 4.4ghz (100fsb).

Now I'm trying to decide between the ASUS P9X79 pro and the X79 Sabertooth, and I would really appreciate some input as to which is better.

EDIT : apologize for the grammatical mistakes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> So Im seriously thinking of getting one, been getting one since Q2-Q3 last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm Im kinda torn between mid-range mobos.
> 1. Gigabyte x79-up4
> 2. Asus P9x79
> 3. Asrock x79 fatality pro
> But i checked few reviews and most top out ~ 4.7ghz (i7 3960x)
> Anybody with Gigabyte X79-up4 here? Is it any good when OC'ed, one review made it clear GB sucked by x58 VRM issues, that's why they went with this new IR power surge? unit. But again with this new VRMs it Oc'ed just about average..
> Edit: I would like at least 4.7 - 4.8Ghz with i7 3820, i dont want to be crippled by mobo and possibly stuck at ~ 4.6ghz. >_<


I have one when I got it at the time there was no bios update for it , so I got 4.5G @ 2056 @ 1.25vcore not bad but stupid bios , stupid vdroop and no overvolt ran cool but no OVERVOLT got R4F instead with 2105 bios rest is history








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Anything but Giga.


Shame







on paper looks awesome on the box says "designed for water cooling" reality cant overvolt no need watercooling don't know if later bios's fixed issues








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA IV
> Just do it.... Do it now... NOW.
> seriously this board is excellent in so many ways. If it was legal i would marry it have babies with it.










Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, go for the Extreme if you're going to get a ROG board. Just don't update it past bios 3101, after that ASUS messed up the OC'ing ability of the board.


The money you save with the R4F can go to custom water cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Why spend $300 more for a board with two more ram slots one more pcie slot and worse onboard sound?
> Oh and it wont OC your cpu much better.
> I hit 5ghz easily with my FORMULA.


Agreed







I can o/c the malay and the costa to 5Ghz + stable on this one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> Is this too little thermal paste? Need an answer asap as about to reseat CPU


Get that block happening







I cant wait to see your results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> It helped a bit. Though I may not know much about OC'ing I do know all of your setting are not what I was specifically looking for a la de
> Want a balance of MAX overclock I can get... while keeping CPU able to chill out and not decrease it's lifespan more than the times I use the OC or CPU when gaming or rendering. Don't need 4.7Ghz for facebook haha.
> Tried all those settings and my computer basically gave up. Turned itself off and reset everything. I'm having other issues ATM but I'm sure ill figure it out. Thanks though!


Ill post some 4.3Ghz for you and don't be stressed about 4.7G sooner or later you will get there. Just takes time to grasp the bios


----------



## t4ngent

P9X79 and sabertooth are basically the same board. The only difference is that Sabertooth has higher end mil-spec capacitors and the active cooling fans on the board, and different power phase design. Other than that they are identical I believe.

I have the sabertooth and its a great board.. but the fan on the northbridge is the loudest one in my system, so if I had to choose again I would probably get P9X79 since it has passive cooling on the chipset

That said, the northbridge fan is really not that loud and in most systems would not be noticable at all but my system is designed for silence and I run all of my other fans at low speeds, unfortunately the NB heatsink on sabertooth is designed such that the fan has to run at somewhat high speeds to be effective.

I would have gone for R4E but can't fit EATX board in my torture rack, and I need 64GB of ram so Formula wasn't an option

All of the ASUS X79 boards are ultimately based on the same platform, the primary diff between them is in the number/type of slots, the secondary i/o controllers and the VRM/power phase design

Regarding overclockability.. I would say that if you want to get >=5GHz go with sabertooth since the extra VRM may help to stabilize with high current draw, but for 4.8-4.9GHz I think you would be fine on P9X79, and probably even at 5GHz if you have a good 3820 that doesn't need too much voltage


----------



## Wookieelover

I should add that i currently run the latest 3404 whatever its called bios and have zero issues with anything OC related.


----------



## LayerCakes

When I was changing my CPU block earlier today I didn't drain properly.

I've killed my very very new RIVF.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> When I was changing my CPU block earlier today I didn't drain properly.
> 
> I've killed my very very new RIVF.


Oh man







that sucks bro I feel for ya. This post made me reconsider going with a custom water loop,there's just way too many risks involved with it. Plus if be able to get a much nicer mobo and GPU if i dont go water cooling.

Raystorm 750 rx360 + Sabertooth/P9X79 pro + 7950

Or

Swiftech h220 + RIVF + 7970?


----------



## diamondmines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Don't run AI Suite & other monitoring utilities at the same time. Choose one. CPU reading in AI Suite is not CPU core temperature reading. That's why the reading is different. I think AI Suite is reading CPU assembly sensor, probably near the CPU socket.
> 
> Uninstall AI Suite then monitor using AIDA64 or HWiNFO64 or HWMonitor or Open Hardware Monitor. If you have android phone, you might want to check out TRIGONE. It allow you to monitor CPU temps & other sensor from your phone.
> It's recommended to disabled Spread Spectrum because they can cause system lock up when overclock. But if it doesn't cause any problem, then you can leave them enabled.
> 
> It's also recommended to disabled anti surge when overclock 4.7GHz or higher.
> Hey, look what I got for myself. I decided not to get GTX680/7970 this time but I want to put my rig under water first.
> 
> (x6)


Thanks man.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> nah i dont want to cash out 300€ +, not worth it.
> 
> The max I would go is Asus P9X79Pro, but then again its basically the same as P9X79 (minus 4?extra VRM), big plus with non Pro is it has extra pci slot for my XFI SB.
> 
> So is this P9X79 good OC'er? Anyone with this board?


I don't have P9X79 but from what I've seen it's definitely good bang for the bucks. It won't disappoint you even OC vise!


----------



## LayerCakes

Mobo and cpu are on the drying rack. I'm getting a replacement board tomorrow so nothing to worry about, unless it's the cpu is dead too :/


----------



## Wookieelover

Dude its just water. As long as it didnt get turned on while wet it will be fine.
Dry it off for a few days then pray to the dark gods.
Was told a handy tip for getting moisture out of electronics, cover the board in uncooked white rice. Rice will draw out all moisture over a few days. Techs us it on dunked phones all the time.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Dude its just water. As long as it didnt get turned on while wet it will be fine.
> Dry it off for a few days then pray to the dark gods.
> Was told a handy tip for getting moisture out of electronics, cover the board in uncooked white rice. Rice will draw out all moisture over a few days. Techs us it on dunked phones all the time.


I think that would be a good idea if it had got soaked. I've got a little bit of water in the NB. I think evaporation should do the trick


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks bro I feel for ya. This post made me reconsider going with a custom water loop,there's just way too many risks involved with it. Plus if be able to get a much nicer mobo and GPU if i dont go water cooling.
> 
> Raystorm 750 rx360 + Sabertooth/P9X79 pro + 7950
> 
> Or
> 
> Swiftech h220 + RIVF + 7970?


Lol... What you think a sealed loop wont/doesnt leak. I bet they fail more than a custom loop. Custom mostly has operator error.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Lol... What you think a sealed loop wont/doesnt leak. I bet they fail more than a custom loop. Custom mostly has operator error.


But they probably have a lower chance of leaking compared to one built by a first time water cooler aka moi.


----------



## Wookieelover

On a happier note my parts order just arrived.

Koolance 380i
Indigo extreme pad
Blood red Primoflex Advanced tube
18 various Bitspower fittings.

Can finally put everything i have bought over last few months together.

Then i am gonna load up that 5ghz bios i saved from earlier overclocking and smash that heat load B-)


----------



## Roadkill95

Seriously though, is the RIVF over the Sabertooth worth sacrificing the raystorm for? I want 5ghz or atleast 4.8


----------



## LayerCakes

If you want 5GHz id recomend the raystorm with the RIVF..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> nah i dont want to cash out 300€ +, not worth it.
> 
> The max I would go is Asus P9X79Pro, but then again its basically the same as P9X79 (minus 4?extra VRM), big plus with non Pro is it has extra pci slot for my XFI SB.
> 
> So is this P9X79 good OC'er? Anyone with this board?


Both P9X79 & P9X79 PRO has the same power design; Digital 8 + 2 Phase CPU Power Design & Digital 2 + 2 Phase DRAM Power Design. At least according to the specifications. Both boards almost the same except PRO has little extra features. In upgradeability side, if you plan to run 3-way SLI/CrossFireX, not now but maybe in the future, then PRO is the one you get. Other than that, there shouldn't be any difference between the two in OC-ing capability & performance.

I have P9X79 PRO motherboard. I own several PCs & laptops in the past but this is the first time I bought overclockable computer. Overclock, especially moderate OC (4.5 - 4.7GHz), using this board is very easy. Of course this also depend on the quality of the CPU. I was going to get Rampage IV Extreme but I ended up with P9X79 PRO instead. P9X79 PRO is the best bang for the buck motherboard (compared to RIVE), cost less but deliver the same performance. I was torn between RIVE & P9X79 PRO. I agree the extra features the RIVE offer does worth the extra cost but I never regret getting P9X79 PRO. Seriously, if you're in tight budget, get P9X79 PRO. Honestly, if I saved up more money at that time, I probably get RIVE. LOL


----------



## Roadkill95

According to sin's motherboard vrm list the P9X79 pro has a worse pwm complexity compared to that of the regular. The pro has an effective power phase of 4+1 while the regular has an 8. Weird stuff. Other than they score the same.

Also weird is that the Sabertooth with its 'military' components have the same caps and mosfets as the p9x779 iirc. Makes me wonder how much of the military grade stuff is actually bs. The only ASUS boards that stand out are the ROG ones. They're clearly better when it comes to VRMs.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> In pretty much the same situation as you are^ I was thinking of getting an Asrock extreme6 at first but then I raised my budget to 300$ because I wanted a "better" board, so then I had to decide between the UP4 vs Big bang Xpower II. According to a veteran member in these forums The UP5 ( which uses a different chipset than the UP4) has a plethora of problems, including the infamous Gigabyte cold boot issue where a hard reset or a random GPU caused BSOD would make your mobo think that the system's unstable, thus refusing to boot at anything other than stock parameters. I have first hand experience of this and without getting into details let me just tell you that it's extremely annoying. ( these issues might or might not be related to the c606, not too sure on that). I was dead set on getting a big bang xpower II until yesterday when a guy pointed out to me that the xpower II doesn't have an adjust Bclck strap multi, so basically the highest you're going to get with a 3820 is 4.4ghz (100fsb).
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between the ASUS P9X79 pro and the X79 Sabertooth, and I would really appreciate some input as to which is better.
> 
> EDIT : apologize for the grammatical mistakes.


extreme6 has been working well for me since May. I run it at 4.6ghz 24/7 but I can still pass prime for 12 hours at 4.9ghz as well.

Not a single issue for me









I need some real watercooling and I would run 5.0ghz all the time:


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> It helped a bit. Though I may not know much about OC'ing I do know all of your setting are not what I was specifically looking for a la de
> Want a balance of MAX overclock I can get... while keeping CPU able to chill out and not decrease it's lifespan more than the times I use the OC or CPU when gaming or rendering. Don't need 4.7Ghz for facebook haha.
> Tried all those settings and my computer basically gave up. Turned itself off and reset everything. I'm having other issues ATM but I'm sure ill figure it out. Thanks though!


Quote:


> Ill post some 4.3Ghz for you and don't be stressed about 4.7G sooner or later you will get there. Just takes time to grasp the bios


Thanks but it's cool. I have run a stable 4.3Ghz overclock very easily with just setting the Turbo Ratio to 43 and letting the MoB do the rest. I managed to get the, what seems to be classic, 125 x 37 BCLK at 4.625GHz stable so I'm happy. This is with every power saving feature on as well so I think that's about the best I'm going to get which is fine with me. Especially since my OC is stable... yet somehow full stock or stock with voltage boosts are not haha.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Dude its just water. As long as it didnt get turned on while wet it will be fine.
> Dry it off for a few days then pray to the dark gods.
> Was told a handy tip for getting moisture out of electronics, cover the board in uncooked white rice. Rice will draw out all moisture over a few days. Techs us it on dunked phones all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be a good idea if it had got soaked. I've got a little bit of water in the NB. I think evaporation should do the trick
Click to expand...

NB? Northbridge? Those are extinct in Intel world.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> If you want 5GHz id recomend the raystorm with the RIVF..


Raystorm is not the greatest choice for a fat spreader like 2011. It's better suited to 1155.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> According to sin's motherboard vrm list the P9X79 pro has a worse pwm complexity compared to that of the regular. The pro has an effective power phase of 4+1 while the regular has an 8. Weird stuff. Other than they score the same.
> 
> Also weird is that the Sabertooth with its 'military' components have the same caps and mosfets as the p9x779 iirc. Makes me wonder how much of the military grade stuff is actually bs. The only ASUS boards that stand out are the ROG ones. They're clearly better when it comes to VRMs.


That's incorrect. The whole PX79 line uses the same vrms with the deluxe getting more stages and ROG getting their own special ROG class fets.

Pssst:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1171987/asus-x79-boards-comparison/0_40


----------



## Roadkill95

Idk brah, i'm just saying what's on that list. I think you're right about the ROG mosfets tho...

The more I read this thread the more impressed i get considering that budget boards and coolers can still do 5ghz quite easily with this chip. The extreme6 is only 189, almost 200 less then the RIVF


----------



## tsm106

That list is wrong though.

Anyways, I bought a base P9X79 for 175 off amazon ftw. It's got the same fets as all the rest. The thing with Asus X79 boards is that they are all SOLID and all share the same basic platform with the difference being the bells and whistles. It's the X79 line, everything is enthusiast class.


----------



## Roadkill95

Oh ok gotcha, I saw it on someone's sig maybe he should take it off lol

Also that's pretty sweet. Can't wait till I get my parts







I'd most probably get a X79pro ( goes with my builds color scheme) or a x79 Sabertooth. Or even an extreme6 if my wallets being uncooperative.

Also amazon prime ftw. Newegg sucks tax ruins everything.


----------



## TheHunter

Wow thanks for all the input, really appreciate it









I also looked at Asus site and compared P9X79 vs P9X79PRO vs Sabertooth and like most said all pretty much use the same VRM/PWM design.

I think i'll go with regular non PRO, that PCI slot will be very handy (have a old XFI Pro pci SB) and I dont plan to go SLI/Xfire in the near future either.

Thanks again, I hope to join i7 3820 club very soon


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> When I was changing my CPU block earlier today I didn't drain properly.
> I've killed my very very new RIVF.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks bro I feel for ya. This post made me reconsider going with a custom water loop,there's just way too many risks involved with it. Plus if be able to get a much nicer mobo and GPU if i dont go water cooling.
> Raystorm 750 rx360 + Sabertooth/P9X79 pro + 7950
> Or Swiftech h220 + RIVF + 7970?


Risks? I used to feel the same way till I had a crack , and now that I do w/c I will NEVER go back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Mobo and cpu are on the drying rack. I'm getting a replacement board tomorrow so nothing to worry about, unless it's the cpu is dead too :/


OCD girl why you make mistake ? Did you rush the swap over ? When you get some more squeeler in your pocket , get those Koolance quick disconnects on the block and res and you will never have to drain loop again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Lol... What you think a sealed loop wont/doesnt leak. I bet they fail more than a custom loop. Custom mostly has operator error.


Yep its the operator not the equipment







I had a leak for a week







picked up on it when I could smell the coolant dripping on my h/dd's didn't melt on me so I was lucky . My first loop the 760i thermaltake was leaking out of the tiny res it has . I had to change the coolant anyways cause it was brown from P95 12hr runs . Normally the coolant is green







Ended up swapping it out for a pump/res combo of the XSPC dual bay variety








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's incorrect. The whole PX79 line uses the same vrms with the deluxe getting more stages and ROG getting their own special ROG class fets.
> Pssst:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1171987/asus-x79-boards-comparison/0_40


As always on the money dude


----------



## tsm106

Speaking of leaks, I've got a 2500K that is still a lil bit corroded on the contacts due to a slow leak. Chip still works, clocks to 5ghz lol. Knock on wood, I got lucky there. I was using BP compressions on my htpc. This was the point where I said enough is enough, no more false compressions and I swapped to all xspc compressions.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Risks? I used to feel the same way till I had a crack , and now that I do w/c I will NEVER go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCD girl why you make mistake ? Did you rush the swap over ? When you get some more squeeler in your pocket , get those Koolance quick disconnects on the block and res and you will never have to drain loop again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its the operator not the equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a leak for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up on it when I could smell the coolant dripping on my h/dd's didn't melt on me so I was lucky . My first loop the 760i thermaltake was leaking out of the tiny res it has . I had to change the coolant anyways cause it was brown from P95 12hr runs . Normally the coolant is green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up swapping it out for a pump/res combo of the XSPC dual bay variety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always on the money dude


It's getting sorted, I think it was excess water from the top rad seeping under the board and creating a short. I'll try it tonight on my test bed with the air cooler. If not I'll try and rma it.. Asus can always say no..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Speaking of leaks, I've got a 2500K that is still a lil bit corroded on the contacts due to a slow leak. Chip still works, clocks to 5ghz lol. Knock on wood, I got lucky there. I was using BP compressions on my htpc. This was the point where I said enough is enough, no more false compressions and I swapped to all xspc compressions.


Yeah im done with that mucking around getting out compression fittings on blocks and res's . Saves heaps of time







I can rip her to bits and put it back together and running 16min (Timed myself







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> It's getting sorted, I think it was excess water from the top rad seeping under the board and creating a short. I'll try it tonight on my test bed with the air cooler. If not I'll try and rma it.. Asus can always say no..


That's really bad luck LayerCakes girl







But its good to hear that you test bed your parts


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah im done with that mucking around getting out compression fittings on blocks and res's . Saves heaps of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can rip her to bits and put it back together and running 16min (Timed myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> That's really bad luck LayerCakes girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its good to hear that you test bed your parts


I'll post a pic of my ghetto bench tonight!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I'll post a pic of my ghetto bench tonight!


More mad skillz cool


----------



## Hrenoxx

I had spilled some water on my mb not long ago, when cleaning the loop; water got behind cpu socket. So after i put the loop together the next day (forgot about the leak till then), comp would just shut down after 1 min and then it would not even start again, just one fan cicle every time i pushed the button. After i took the cpu off you could big water droplets on the other side of cpu







.
Wiped it off, faned the socket, put back in and viola....same thing after 2 min shuts off. Even after 3 days of trial and mainly error i still got water droplets on the back of the cpu after cleaning, drying and putting everything back together and hoping that this time was a lucky one. So water dont evaporate as fast as you would like it to. Well i fixed it the 4 day with 20 minutes of 10 bar of air from compressor aimed behind the socket. CPU and mobo are fine and well now. Probably was kinda lucky. Well have a new comp now, hoping i wont be so clumsy with this one, or at least be as lucky, if it happens again.


----------



## kizwan

I feels confident setting up my first custom water cooling.


----------



## Wookieelover

Parts arrived this afternoon.
Got about 75% completed then had to head off for work :-(
380i cpu block is a piece of art.
Had to get extra creative with the rear 140.1 rad and fans. It goes case-120mm fan-bitspower 120-140 adapter-140 ut60 rad-140mm fan.
It looks pretty cool hanging off the rear of the case. Thats a exhaust rad btw. Another 120mm exhausting also, and 2x280mm rads/fans in push/pull drawing cool air in.
Pics up as soon as i get home.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I feels confident setting up my first custom water cooling.


And so you should







Keep a towel handy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Parts arrived this afternoon.
> Got about 75% completed then had to head off for work :-(
> 380i cpu block is a piece of art.
> Had to get extra creative with the rear 140.1 rad and fans. It goes case-120mm fan-bitspower 120-140 adapter-140 ut60 rad-140mm fan.
> It looks pretty cool hanging off the rear of the case. Thats a exhaust rad btw. Another 120mm exhausting also, and 2x280mm rads/fans in push/pull drawing cool air in.
> Pics up as soon as i get home.


Sounds like a







loop







Temps for you are gonna be good especially for you down there in Autumn and winter


----------



## Wookieelover

What you mean by crazy loop?
Does it need improving somewhere?


----------



## Roadkill95

What's the advantage of getting compression fittings instead of barbs and clamps? Sorry if it's a noobish question


----------



## Wookieelover

Other than looks... None really.
Your bank account will be a lot emptier for sure.
Barbs should leak less.. Should.
User error is always the major contributor in most leaks though.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Other than looks... None really.
> Your bank account will be a lot emptier for sure.
> Barbs should leak less.. Should.
> User error is always the major contributor in most leaks though.


Aight ty for the help broseidon









As for the looks, would wrapping a small piece of white cf vinyl to hide the metal barb part be detrimental?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> What's the advantage of getting compression fittings instead of barbs and clamps? Sorry if it's a noobish question


Most connections are not that strong, whether it be barb or compression. Plastic clamps can break and come loose. Compressions that are more for looks can and will slip. Both of those conditions can happen more readily in tight confined conditions where you have no choice but to use unusual bends, or force like in a htpc or micro loop. You have to keep that in mind with most fittings, unless you just say five it and go for fitting types that are the strongest. Barbs with screw type clamps, worm drive clamps or compressions like xspc.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Most connections are not that strong, whether it be barb or compression. Plastic clamps can break and come loose. Compressions that are more for looks can and will slip. Both of those conditions can happen more readily in tight confined conditions where you have no choice but to use unusual bends, or force like in a htpc or micro loop. You have to keep that in mind with most fittings, unless you just say five it and go for fitting types that are the strongest. Barbs with screw type clamps, worm drive clamps or compressions like xspc.


True!
I'm still undecided what fittings should I purchase for next WC order. First time ordered reusable metal clams (due budget limitations) and those are really tough to work with specially in tight spaces so on some parts had to use plastic zip ties.








I was wondering what fittings would work best, monsoon are very popular but I like hawing angle ones for tight spaces and those don't impress me much?
XSPC? How good are those?


----------



## tsm106

I've used compressions from all the major brands like BP, EK, Enzo. I've swapped over completely to only XSPC. They are by far the best holding compressions I have used.


----------



## Roadkill95

Thanks for the advise tsm106, appreciate it.

Would I be able to configure a good cpu loop for about 240$? Or should I just get a raystorm kit instead? I tried configuring one on my own but I had no idea on what fittings and tubing I should use. Would it be too much to ask for a shopping list from one of the water cooling veterans in this thread?


----------



## t4ngent

I like the Swiftech compression fittings alot, they are better than most I've used (xspc, koolance, bitspower, phobya)

I also really like the koolance 90degree rotary angle barbs (not compression).

1/2" fittings with 7/16" ID tubing is nice also, no clamps necessary. Use a heat gun to soften the tubing to slide it on easier.


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Thanks for the advise tsm106, appreciate it.
> 
> Would I be able to configure a good cpu loop for about 240$? Or should I just get a raystorm kit instead? I tried configuring one on my own but I had no idea on what fittings and tubing I should use. Would it be too much to ask for a shopping list from one of the water cooling veterans in this thread?


pump: D5 or DDC, search for swiftech/koolance branded ones on ebay for cheap
res: swiftech micro res, cheap, works good
block: swiftech apogee HD or koolance 380
radiator: depends how much space you have, i like phobya g-changer or xspc rx series
fans: gentle typhoon ap15 or cougar vortex
fittings: danger den perfect seal barbs 1/2" or xspc compression 1/2" ID 3/4" OD (best value compression fitting)
tubing: masterkleer

Note that if you get DDC pump you would need aftermarket top to use 1/2" tubing.. they use 3/8" tubing by default. Nothing really wrong with 3/8" tubing but 1/2" looks cooler =)


----------



## LayerCakes

Here's that ghetto test bench









And the rig works again! Wooo!


----------



## tsm106

^^Congrats dude!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Thanks for the advise tsm106, appreciate it.
> 
> Would I be able to configure a good cpu loop for about 240$? Or should I just get a raystorm kit instead? I tried configuring one on my own but I had no idea on what fittings and tubing I should use. Would it be too much to ask for a shopping list from one of the water cooling veterans in this thread?


It depends on your goals. If you're willing to compromise then a XSPC kit is the way to go. If on the other hand the future expandability and performance is more important, I would spend a a lil more for this.

Swiftech Apogee Drive II - 2011 $126
XSPC EX420 - Triple 140mm Radiator - $70
Swiftech MCRES-Micro Rev 2 - $24

Comes to about $209 after code at Jabtech. Then you could pitch in more cash for fans, fittings, and tubing.

My ideal would be:

The AP2, Alphacool XT45 420mm rad, EK 150 res, a set of XSPC compressions, and AP15s however this would bring the cost well over $300 for starters.

As you can see, building your own loop is much more expensive, but the advantage is that you can get parts that fit your case/needs better and have much better parts overall.

For kits:

Swiftech H2O-X20 Elite Series - 320 radiator - $240
XSPC RayStorm D5 EX420 WaterCooling Kit - $290


----------



## Roadkill95

Wow, very helpful posts by t4ngent and tsm106. Rep+

I would say future expandability is not _that_ important to me, but performance should be top notch considering that I'm dropping 200 more than would for a decent air cooler. I digested all your guys' advice and managed to put together a list for around 300 total. I should be able to afford that if I go for a slightly cheaper video card.

Swiftech Apogee drive II - 120$
Swiftech micro res + XSPC EX360+ XSPC compression fittings + 5ft primoclear LRT tubing + shipping - 110$

Total - 230$

One question though, is the integrated pump on the AD powerful enough to accommodate more blocks in the future?


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi all!

Gonna jump back in this thread since I decided to get off meh bottom, and see what this thing can do.

Does anyone else have trouble getting past 4.8ghz? I can get in and run fire strike at 4.8 and 1.4v but, I just get stuck at win7 loading screen at greater than 4.8, even with a 1.43 vcore.

My other voltages:

Vtt 1.2
Vcc 1.2
Dram 1.515
Pll 1.9
Llc extreme

Any tips are appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Gonna jump back in this thread since I decided to get off meh bottom, and see what this thing can do.
> 
> Does anyone else have trouble getting past 4.8ghz? I can get in and run fire strike at 4.8 and 1.4v but, I just get stuck at win7 loading screen at greater than 4.8, even with a 1.43 vcore.
> 
> My other voltages:
> 
> Vtt 1.2
> Vcc 1.2
> Dram 1.515
> Pll 1.9
> Llc extreme
> 
> Any tips are appreciated, thanks in advance!


could just be your chip...i need like 1.45 or 1.46 do do 4.8 or higher


----------



## tsm106

Vtt 1.2
Vcc 1.2
Dram 1.515
Pll 1.9
Llc extreme

That's a lot of voltage and serious LLC. You shouldn't need 1.2 vcc and your vtt is on the high side. I only use 1.2 vtt/vccsa because I run quad gpu. Your LLC is way over the top and PLL is needlessly high. X79 doesn't need as much PLL.

You should try running low volts on the secondary voltages?

Vtt 1.15
Vcc 1.05
Pll 1.6-1.7
Llc high


----------



## zerokool_3211

i could prolly back my other voltages off as well....lol...i been checking out madmans screenshots too long.....rofl


----------



## Wookieelover

Woot... New wc system up and running.
Current room ambient 26.5c
Current water temp 28.4c
Current cpu [email protected] 32.6c

Have not gotten a chance to load it all up yet due to fresh installing win7.

Oh and i didnt even put on fresh cpu tim. When i removed the 620 most of the tim stayed on the cpu. Looked like a good amount left on so just dropped the 380i ontop. Lol.
Cant wait to try the Indigo Extreme


----------



## Wookieelover

Same overclock as before.
4.6ghz @ 1.36v
Idles @ 35c
Watertemp @ 30c
IBT max load temp @ 58c

Down 15c @ max load from the modified 620 system. Still using old 620 tim.

Time to crank up the volts and the clock again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> Here's that ghetto test bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rig works again! Wooo!


Now put it back into your ruby case and show me some temp improvements








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i could prolly back my other voltages off as well....lol...i been checking out madmans screenshots too long.....rofl


My screeners are the bomb cause they have had over 1800 views








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Vtt 1.2
> Vcc 1.2
> Dram 1.515
> Pll 1.9
> Llc extreme
> That's a lot of voltage and serious LLC. You shouldn't need 1.2 vcc and your vtt is on the high side. I only use 1.2 vtt/vccsa because I run quad gpu. Your LLC is way over the top and PLL is needlessly high. X79 doesn't need as much PLL.
> You should try running low volts on the secondary voltages?
> Vtt 1.15
> Vcc 1.05
> Pll 1.6-1.7
> Llc high


I am guilty on running high volts cause that's what I do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Woot... New wc system up and running.
> Current room ambient 26.5c
> Current water temp 28.4c
> Current cpu [email protected] 32.6c
> Have not gotten a chance to load it all up yet due to fresh installing win7.
> Oh and i didnt even put on fresh cpu tim. When i removed the 620 most of the tim stayed on the cpu. Looked like a good amount left on so just dropped the 380i ontop. Lol.
> Cant wait to try the Indigo Extreme


Looks mad and there is nothing wrong with your loop , after looking at mine


----------



## Wookieelover

Just did a quick nasty OC before work.
5ghz @ 1.41
Max temp was 67c

Passed IBT but failed prime95 :-(


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay been stuffin around with o/c'n the ram trying out different clocks and timings.........

[email protected]@1.375vcore 10-12-10 28 1T Cool temps







Gonna let this prime for awhile longer.......Might run it as my daily









@ Wookielover MOAR VOLTS bro


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah i know. Sucks being at work and i cant flog my overclock.
Gonna try 1.42v @ 5ghz.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay been stuffin around with o/c'n the ram trying out different clocks and timings.........
> 
> [email protected]@1.375vcore 10-12-10 28 1T Cool temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna let this prime for awhile longer.......Might run it as my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Wookielover MOAR VOLTS bro


wow..I'm at 2333MHz at 1.65V?!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> wow..I'm at 2333MHz at 1.65V?!


his cpu is 1.375v not vmem


----------



## nickolp1974

for benching purposes how far can i push voltages??? cpu is watercooled and i have a fan GT5400 blowing over the vrm's/ram
have had cpu upto 1.55v which netted me 5.16GHz, below is a screenie and the only voltage i increased was vcore to get the 5.16
thx for your help and great thread









cant find where to edit sig








mobo is RIVE+3820+GSkill RipjawsZ 2133 c9
oh and max temp running the above with 3dmark was 57-61c


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> for benching purposes how far can i push voltages??? cpu is watercooled and i have a fan GT5400 blowing over the vrm's/ram
> have had cpu upto 1.55v which netted me 5.16GHz, below is a screenie and the only voltage i increased was vcore to get the 5.16
> thx for your help and great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant find where to edit sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobo is RIVE+3820+GSkill RipjawsZ 2133 c9
> oh and max temp running the above with 3dmark was 57-61c


Ive benched mine a lot at 1.58-1.6v over the past year but now my cpu needs 1.535v for 5ghz when i got it back when they came out it did 5ghz 1.4v


----------



## nickolp1974

thats not good!! only planning on keeping it till ivy-e.
only got board/cpu/ram a couple of days ago so i'm new to x79, if i can hit 5.2GHz i'll be a happy chappy, so what voltages/settings do i need to touch to help this along.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay been stuffin around with o/c'n the ram trying out different clocks and timings.........
> 
> [email protected]@1.375vcore 10-12-10 28 1T Cool temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna let this prime for awhile longer.......Might run it as my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Wookielover MOAR VOLTS bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..I'm at 2333MHz at 1.65V?!
Click to expand...

Wow! You managed to run at 2333MHz only 1.65V.

@madman, 2335MHz at 1.8V kinda scary.


----------



## tsm106

Someone is in a hurry to get a 3rd cpu?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wow! You managed to run at 2333MHz only 1.65V.
> 
> @madman, 2335MHz at 1.8V kinda scary.


i get 2400mhz @ 1.65v


----------



## Wookieelover

Not very impressed with the Indigo Extreme. Infact I would say it was a total waste of $$$.
Twice I followed the instructions to a T, and could never get it the even slightly reflow on the 380i.








after 5 mins of my cpu @100c I decided to give up.

Even tried it with minimal block pressure and no luck, same as before zero reflow.

To others thinking of getting the product.. DON'T it is not worth the $$$. spend ya cash on some Coollaborty Pro or Ultimate as that is a 100% given it WILL work.

So I went back to using the Noctua NT-H1 paste.


It does pretty well I think


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Not very impressed with the Indigo Extreme. Infact I would say it was a total waste of $$$.
> Twice I followed the instructions to a T, and could never get it the even slightly reflow on the 380i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 5 mins of my cpu @100c I decided to give up.
> 
> Even tried it with minimal block pressure and no luck, same as before zero reflow.
> 
> To others thinking of getting the product.. DON'T it is not worth the $$$. spend ya cash on some Coollaborty Pro or Ultimate as that is a 100% given it WILL work.
> 
> So I went back to using the Noctua NT-H1 paste.
> 
> 
> It does pretty well I think


you only get one shot with it


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah I know
Luckily I had bought a pack of two.

Bad product is bad
Coollaboratory is at least gonna work.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Vtt 1.2
> Vcc 1.2
> Dram 1.515
> Pll 1.9
> Llc extreme
> 
> That's a lot of voltage and serious LLC. You shouldn't need 1.2 vcc and your vtt is on the high side. I only use 1.2 vtt/vccsa because I run quad gpu. Your LLC is way over the top and PLL is needlessly high. X79 doesn't need as much PLL.
> 
> You should try running low volts on the secondary voltages?
> 
> Vtt 1.15
> Vcc 1.05
> Pll 1.6-1.7
> Llc high


Thanks tsm106!

I run very similar voltages for 4.5 24/7. My PLL is1.75 but everything else is the same as what you listed. The first voltages were when I was trying to reach > 4.8. I referenced some other settings that people were using in this thread. I guess the voltage/clock curve takes a bad turn up above 4.8 for my chip.

Here's a shot of my basic settings... Maybe they can help someone out. FYI... I run offset so I take advantage of the drop in voltage/clocks (Speedstep).


----------



## Roadkill95

After much thought between fully custom and AIO, I decide to go AIO for now and upgrade later. I just don't have the time/ expertise to build and manage a fully custom loop, and it seems so daunting to me. I came here for final opinions on my build, I already have a dremel and an old case which I'm going to recycle for aluminium parts for modding.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Cg5k


----------



## iDuskFang

Core Voltages:

Under Load - 1.376v
Idle: 1.384-1.392








I'm confused. I have voltage set to auto on x79 mobo. I had it stable all last night testing and I just booted up prime real quick and I got worker not running (round .05 less than 4 expected thing). But it was my Ram previously that was failing and I kept having to bump that up. Ideas? I think for 4.625Ghz OC my CPU voltages are fine if not a lil too much.




If you're wondering why I use XMP is seems to be a major factor in helping keep my rig stable especially since my stock speeds(or even stock speeds with extra voltage and leeway) weren't even passing Prime let alone an overclock.
So whadaya think? more RAM voltage? That was the initial problem but I thought I found the lowest stable it would run since these voltages passed IBT @ Maximum x 10runs and a good 40min in prime. Also prime seems to be working fine now and passed that initial point where it was unstable. Think it's almost there but any further input would be appreciated.


----------



## Wookieelover

Lowest voltage I can go @5ghz without errors
Hope you guys like











I am pretty happy with the final results.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Lowest voltage I can go @5ghz without errors
> Hope you guys like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with the final results.


Seems like a golden chip. What are your other settings at?


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idarzoid*
> 
> I posted days ago how about my 3820 can't go above 4.3Ghz and that it's only bootable with 1.00 strap, well, my Samsung Green RAM set came in (4x4GB sticks), set the strap to 1.25 with the multiplier of 36, giving me 4.5GHz, it booted but it only made to "Windows is starting" screen before freezing.
> 
> I was running Corsair XMS3 in dual channel mode (2x4GB sticks) before (where it wouldn't boot, not even POST, with 1.25 or higher strap), so either I have a really terrible 3820 or I just need to mess about with the settings more.


If you can post your UEFI settings, we may be able to help you out.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Core Voltages:
> 
> Under Load - 1.376v
> Idle: 1.384-1.392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have voltage set to auto on x79 mobo. I had it stable all last night testing and I just booted up prime real quick and I got worker not running (round .05 less than 4 expected thing). But it was my Ram previously that was failing and I kept having to bump that up. Ideas? I think for 4.625Ghz OC my CPU voltages are fine if not a lil too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wondering why I use XMP is seems to be a major factor in helping keep my rig stable especially since my stock speeds(or even stock speeds with extra voltage and leeway) weren't even passing Prime let alone an overclock.
> So whadaya think? more RAM voltage? That was the initial problem but I thought I found the lowest stable it would run since these voltages passed IBT @ Maximum x 10runs and a good 40min in prime. Also prime seems to be working fine now and passed that initial point where it was unstable. Think it's almost there but any further input would be appreciated.


What is the rated voltage of the RAM? If it is 1.5 it seems too high, if it is 1.65, it seems too low.

Edit: Ok I see it's 1.35. I'm not too familiar with those sticks, but you should not have to bump it that far above your rated voltage for a mild overclock. You SHOULD be able to run 1666 @ <1.4v.


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Core Voltages:
> 
> Under Load - 1.376v
> Idle: 1.384-1.392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have voltage set to auto on x79 mobo. I had it stable all last night testing and I just booted up prime real quick and I got worker not running (round .05 less than 4 expected thing). But it was my Ram previously that was failing and I kept having to bump that up. Ideas? I think for 4.625Ghz OC my CPU voltages are fine if not a lil too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wondering why I use XMP is seems to be a major factor in helping keep my rig stable especially since my stock speeds(or even stock speeds with extra voltage and leeway) weren't even passing Prime let alone an overclock.
> So whadaya think? more RAM voltage? That was the initial problem but I thought I found the lowest stable it would run since these voltages passed IBT @ Maximum x 10runs and a good 40min in prime. Also prime seems to be working fine now and passed that initial point where it was unstable. Think it's almost there but any further input would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the rated voltage of the RAM? If it is 1.5 it seems too high, if it is 1.65, it seems too low.
> 
> Edit: Ok I see it's 1.35. I'm not too familiar with those sticks, but you should not have to bump it that far above your rated voltage for a mild overclock. You SHOULD be able to run 1666 @ <1.4v.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought but I put it on 1.6 for the hell of it and it ran stable, 1.5 and it would fail prime or IBT. Went up in .010 intervals from 1.5 and settled at 1.85 to keep it stable. I'm also trying to work on my CPU voltage since I think 1.38/90 is a lil much for my overclock since there are reports of the common 4.625Ghz to run 1.36 or so.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Lowest voltage I can go @5ghz without errors
> Hope you guys like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with the final results.


IBT is not very tough. Use P95 27.7 with avx.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> wow..I'm at 2333MHz at 1.65V?!










Pls show me some temps with that that block you nearly borked the board with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Wow! You managed to run at 2333MHz only 1.65V.
> @madman, 2335MHz at 1.8V kinda scary.










LMAO it is a bit eh , I will bring em down








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Someone is in a hurry to get a 3rd cpu?


Read me like a book







Itchin for the next version of the 3820 coming soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Not very impressed with the Indigo Extreme. Infact I would say it was a total waste of $$$.
> Twice I followed the instructions to a T, and could never get it the even slightly reflow on the 380i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 5 mins of my cpu @100c I decided to give up.
> Even tried it with minimal block pressure and no luck, same as before zero reflow.
> To others thinking of getting the product.. DON'T it is not worth the $$$. spend ya cash on some Coollaborty Pro or Ultimate as that is a 100% given it WILL work.
> So I went back to using the Noctua NT-H1 paste.
> 
> It does pretty well I think


Ive only had one mount that worked for me and that was the first time I used it I did warn you though . Prime that sucker and MOAR volts I rekon 1.44-1.45vcore llc extreme and that should keep load vcore about 1.495-1.505vcore which should give you temps around about 73c - 78c @ 5Ghz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Seems like a golden chip. What are your other settings at?


I rekon Layercakes







and Wookielover have gooduns

And heres a revised screener [email protected]@1.375vcore for all YOU voltage inspectors out there


----------



## LayerCakes

Been out tonight, I'll get some tests done tomorrow night and post some screenies.

I know that on stock clock I'm getting low 50's though!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> After much thought between fully custom and AIO, I decide to go AIO for now and upgrade later. I just don't have the time/ expertise to build and manage a fully custom loop, and it seems so daunting to me. I came here for final opinions on my build, I already have a dremel and an old case which I'm going to recycle for aluminium parts for modding.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Cg5k


Look good to me. I'm also started with AIO wc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And heres a revised screener [email protected]@1.375vcore for all YOU voltage inspectors out there


That's more like it.


----------



## Storval

Madman, Have you run any type of benchmarks to see if you get better performance from going 4805 X 2025 to the new 4750 X 2333, like 3DMark 11 or Sissoft? Just wondering if it is something to look at performance wise?


----------



## tsm106

Higher memory speed translates to higher physics scores 3dmark.


----------



## Wookieelover

Well the 5ghz @ 1.424v overclock is prime95 stable











Have turned the clock speed to 4.8ghz @ 1.392v for my daily overclock as it has better temps and the volts are under 1.4 so the chip should not degrade.



I do not know why core#1 and core#2 are always so much lower temps than the rest. wish all four were always 10-14c cooler








Also my temps seen to fluctuate a fair bit going up and down 3-4c all the time. any ideas why ?

Oh and I re mounted the 380i. I spun it around 90* so the inlet was at the top and outlet at bottom. Now the cooling channels in the block go vertical instead of horizontal across the chip.
Better temps all round. I will not be re mounting it again till I get some Coollaboratory Ultra next week.

The new watercooling is working a charm
Computer has been on for almost 24hrs stress testing and such
current temps are
Ambient room temp @ 28c
Water temp @ 30c
Cpu idle temp @ 38c
Max Load IBT @ 68c


----------



## Wookieelover

This is a decent overclock for the volts.


----------



## Forgiven12

Please do a 2 hour OCCT run. It has always been the achilles' heel of my setup.


----------



## Wookieelover

I got bored


----------



## LayerCakes

They'll be clocks and temps coming later!

I'll do my 4.9 clock and if temps are below 75, I'll shoot for a test at 5.1?


----------



## iDuskFang

I'm trying to get the highest OC possible whilst keeping the power saving functions, since I idle a lot, and good temperatures. I found by testing at a stable but not efficient 4.6Ghz that that is my ideal spot. However it seems I can't get that .1Ghz without a load of trouble.

Finally got 4.5Ghz stable with:
BCLK 105 x 43
Voltages are great too since they actually drop to: 1.150 idle and 1.360 under load. So I'm not constantly at 1.380? I think it is when I set BCLK to 125 or in 120's but drop the ratio to 37 or 38.
My power wattage is just above the TDP at like 139 at it's peak and is sitting at 125w running prime95.

Anybody have any ideas of what I can do to keep the voltages, power savings, etc. the same but bump up the OC a tad. Honestly I just wish the x44 would work for Turbo Ratio By All Cores :/ I set it to 44 and yet I think 43 is the 3820's cap regardless. I've even tried 107x43 for the 4.6 but it seems to OC my RAM too much I guess or something cause it just never works. - Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 
> I got bored


So did I







Higher vcore much lower temps







last nite 60c

27/1/13 70c

So that's a 10c temp difference between the two 27/1 at 1.535core and last nites at 1.555vcore







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> They'll be clocks and temps coming later!
> I'll do my 4.9 clock and if temps are below 75, I'll shoot for a test at 5.1?


Sounds good


----------



## Wookieelover

How quickly will the chips [email protected]+v ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> How quickly will the chips [email protected]+v ?


You would of upgraded by the time that happens







Try to keep full load volts at a maximum of 1.55vcore and stay away from 1.7vcore . This will kill sandybe's very quickly if you try to go for 5.3Ghz upwards repetitively


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> I'm trying to get the highest OC possible whilst keeping the power saving functions, since I idle a lot, and good temperatures. I found by testing at a stable but not efficient 4.6Ghz that that is my ideal spot. However it seems I can't get that .1Ghz without a load of trouble.
> 
> Finally got 4.5Ghz stable with:
> BCLK 105 x 43
> Voltages are great too since they actually drop to: 1.150 idle and 1.360 under load. So I'm not constantly at 1.380? I think it is when I set BCLK to 125 or in 120's but drop the ratio to 37 or 38.
> My power wattage is just above the TDP at like 139 at it's peak and is sitting at 125w running prime95.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas of what I can do to keep the voltages, power savings, etc. the same but bump up the OC a tad. Honestly I just wish the x44 would work for Turbo Ratio By All Cores :/ I set it to 44 and yet I think 43 is the 3820's cap regardless. I've even tried 107x43 for the 4.6 but it seems to OC my RAM too much I guess or something cause it just never works. - Thanks!


Umm off the top of my dome you can set the multi @ 44 it should turbo core to 4.6 at your settings and when under load it will / should drop back to 4.5 . I have a o/c setting in my bios for it that works


----------



## iDuskFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> I'm trying to get the highest OC possible whilst keeping the power saving functions, since I idle a lot, and good temperatures. I found by testing at a stable but not efficient 4.6Ghz that that is my ideal spot. However it seems I can't get that .1Ghz without a load of trouble.
> 
> Finally got 4.5Ghz stable with:
> BCLK 105 x 43
> Voltages are great too since they actually drop to: 1.150 idle and 1.360 under load. So I'm not constantly at 1.380? I think it is when I set BCLK to 125 or in 120's but drop the ratio to 37 or 38.
> My power wattage is just above the TDP at like 139 at it's peak and is sitting at 125w running prime95.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas of what I can do to keep the voltages, power savings, etc. the same but bump up the OC a tad. Honestly I just wish the x44 would work for Turbo Ratio By All Cores :/ I set it to 44 and yet I think 43 is the 3820's cap regardless. I've even tried 107x43 for the 4.6 but it seems to OC my RAM too much I guess or something cause it just never works. - Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm off the top of my dome you can set the multi @ 44 it should turbo core to 4.6 at your settings and when under load it will / should drop back to 4.5 . I have a o/c setting in my bios for it that works
Click to expand...

Sure I can try but every time I do it never seems to go to the 4.6. It allows 44 but I don't know if it's just the SabertoothX79 or the CPU itself but 43 always seemed to be it's max and 44 was just for show in the BIOS haha. CPU-Z and Core temp confirm that it usually only allows 43. I can give it a try none the less.
Edit: Tried it. Didn't work as I thought -_- but ohh well.

Had to bump my 1.35v "low voltage" RAM to freggin 1.58v just to keep the OC stable :/ weird. Especially for a mere 50Mhz overclock from 1600-1650. Max temps are 43c so I assume they're alright? This is under 1hr of Prime.


----------



## Wookieelover

I have big plans for future upgrades.
Want to make a pedistal for the PC-50R and fit another two UT60 280mm rads in push/pull.

Next on the upgrade list though is a new psu and two more 7950s with Komodo blocks.

Lmao my mrs is probably gonna leave me if she ever finds out what i spend on my WC hobby


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDuskFang*
> 
> Sure I can try but every time I do it never seems to go to the 4.6. It allows 44 but I don't know if it's just the SabertoothX79 or the CPU itself but 43 always seemed to be it's max and 44 was just for show in the BIOS haha. CPU-Z and Core temp confirm that it usually only allows 43. I can give it a try none the less.
> 
> Had to bump my 1.35v "low voltage" RAM to freggin 1.58v just to keep the OC stable :/ weird. Especially for a mere 50Mhz overclock from 1600-1650. Max temps are 43c so I assume they're alright? This is under 1hr of Prime.


Temps sound good







Swap out the ram for something better if those sticks give you too much grief


----------



## LayerCakes

Just some temps at stock.. Will sort out my bios and oc very soon.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some temps at stock.. Will sort out my bios and oc very soon.


Hello there







You are hardly workin it at stock







Might have to see wat my messy rig can do at stock temp wise I will suss that out tomorrow arvo after work . Flash ya a screener







Niiiice close up of your ruby rig







that block should improve things heaps







So get crackin girl


----------



## LayerCakes

Struggling like mad to get a post over 4.6. My old settings don't seem to be so good anymore..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Toying around myself, on air. Temps are obviously limiting but still having fun

benchmark stable but not stability tested due to limits of air cooling. Probably break out some old water cooling equipment soon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2688730

some 3dmark fun

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5879611 - Pscore 21963

Still testing but for a while i was stuck around 4.3--4.5 just on Bclk alone, not sure if i have a weird chip or its just crappy, maybe it's got alot to do with me being a newbie


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Struggling like mad to get a post over 4.6. My old settings don't seem to be so good anymore..


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Fixed, don't worry


----------



## Fuganater

idk how i ever was subbed to this thread but im posting to make it stop.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Fixed, don't worry


Good







Now show me those mad skills OCD girl


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You would of upgraded by the time that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep full load volts at a maximum of 1.55vcore and stay away from 1.7vcore . This will kill sandybe's very quickly if you try to go for 5.3Ghz upwards repetitively


How long have you had your 3820? I know the Cpu Degradation rate is more subjective to what people throw around with and without experience. Was just wondering if your speaking more for your personal experience or citing a source?

Nice Overclocks by the way!


----------



## Fuganater

Why the hell am I getting emails from this thread??????


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Why the hell am I getting emails from this thread??????


is it when anyone posts in here?


----------



## Fuganater

Yes. I never posted here before. It's not in my subs either. I've been getting them for a few weeks now


----------



## Michalius

Is there a quick list of motherboards that work well with OCing the 3820? I've finally given up on my G1 Assassin.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Is there a quick list of motherboards that work well with OCing the 3820? I've finally given up on my G1 Assassin.


Everyone seems to love the RIVE. Really solid board from what I've heard.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How long have you had your 3820? I know the Cpu Degradation rate is more subjective to what people throw around with and without experience. Was just wondering if your speaking more for your personal experience or citing a source?
> Nice Overclocks by the way!


Personal experience , 5432mhz , 129 i7 3820 o/c snappers ,Ive had/got 4 3820s 2 malays 1 costa and a ES







I killed







my first malay that got me 5432.1Mhz , the ES is a dud







Overvolting my crap is what I do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Is there a quick list of motherboards that work well with OCing the 3820? I've finally given up on my G1 Assassin.


Asrock x79 Asus R4F , RIVE , msi x79 , intel x79








R4F does it for me and costs less more left over to get custom w/cooling


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How long have you had your 3820? I know the Cpu Degradation rate is more subjective to what people throw around with and without experience. Was just wondering if your speaking more for your personal experience or citing a source?
> 
> Nice Overclocks by the way!


CPU degradation is subjective because it depends on numerous factors which are specific to the chip, ie quality of the silicon, spatial distribution of defects, quality of the solder job, etc.

Not to mention factors related to the cooling setup, ie poor contact or uneven application of thermal paste can exacerbate the problem.

This is kind of a simplification but essentially degradation is caused by electrical stress on the transistors, where they are exposed to higher current than they were designed to handle, this creates defects in the transistor which lower its current gain, thus requiring more base current than before to function at the same level it used to. The degradation process is dependent primarily on current intensity and duration of exposure but also indirectly related to temperature since electrical properties of other components in the system vary with temperature, making it easier for current to flow at high temps.

Source: I'm an EE, have degraded numerous chips in the past, wrote a 30-page research paper on a related topic in college. Googling 'Transistor stress degradation' will give you lots of scientific journal articles on this topic =)

Note: The thing about 'duration of exposure' is why its a very bad idea to run extended stress tests like hours and hours of prime 95 at high voltages. A stable overclock at high voltage under normal use conditions might cause very little degradation since the amount of time spent at high currents is usually limited; however, when you start stressing the processor at 100% for extended amounts of time at high voltage the amount of degradation will eventually start to grow exponentially


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its good to have you here mate I wouldn't been able to explain it like that







. Im just a modest truck driver







. We have a couple of aerospace engineers floating around here as well good stuff I rekon


----------



## Wookieelover

Question...

Is DeltaT the difference between water temp and cpu idle temp or load temp?

Asking as my difference between water temp and my cpu idle temp is only 5-7c
Is that good?
Room ambient temp is only 3-5c lower than water temp.

Thanks

Edit.. Ok think i have it figured out.
Delta t is the difference between ambient temp and water temp.
In which case my delta t is about 6c, which from what i have read is pretty decent.


----------



## Michalius

Delta is the difference between ambient and whatever the temperature is of the thing you are measuring.


----------



## Roadkill95

in general, delta anything is final value-initial value. In this case your final would be the temps you're seeing after stress testing and initial would be your idle temps.


----------



## Wookieelover

Would i get lower temps from using offset voltage instead of set voltage?


----------



## kizwan

If CPU power management is enabled (C3 & C6), there shouldn't be any difference in power consumption when idle with either offset or manual voltage. When there's no difference in power consumption, there's shouldn't be any difference in temps too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Thats awesome mate.
It is a lot more voltage than i would be comftable running for 5ghz though.
Also you should turn HT off... More stability and less heat.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Thats awesome mate.
> It is a lot more voltage than i would be comftable running for 5ghz though.
> Also you should turn HT off... More stability and less heat.


4.9Ghz dude 1.45vcore for p95 , but it will boot in at 1.435vcore and be stable for Hyper Pi







It needs 1.48vcore for 5Ghz Prime 95 stable .But with this clock the secondary voltages are much much lower and for me the whole idea running a i7 is to utilize H/T in the first place other wise I would be running 3570k or a 2500k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Fixed, don't worry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show me those mad skills OCD girl


Sooo hows that block and clocks going LayerCakes girl


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sooo hows that block and clocks going LayerCakes girl


I postes a screen a few pages back!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I postes a screen a few pages back!


@3.6Ghz sore that want MORE







I like how you stuck it to the dweebs in the water cooling thread about the ol' 3820







Keepin it real








Sooo hjgher clocks and lower temps next eh ? Show us boys ow its done


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @3.6Ghz sore that want MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you stuck it to the dweebs in the water cooling thread about the ol' 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo hjgher clocks and lower temps next eh ? Show us boys ow its done


I posted a shot at 4.9!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I posted a shot at 4.9!


Did not







maybe on another thread you posting butterfly you


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Did not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe on another thread you posting butterfly you


Fine, I'll get out of bed to turn on the pc and post it again..


----------



## LayerCakes

I think this is the right one?

EDIT: Nope, that's stock. Here's the OC temps










Will putting in a better thermal compound make much difference? I'm using some cheap Akasa stuff..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the right one?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, that's stock. Here's the OC temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will putting in a better thermal compound make much difference? I'm using some cheap Akasa stuff..


it should







Very niiice vcore by the way







You didn't 'ave to get out of bed for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


4.9Ghz 1.45vcore P95 Much much lower Secondary voltages Good temps xcept that rotten Core 0 very similar temp spread to yours







That's costa rica for ya







Im using Antec 7 paste very thick not runny







Keep up the MAD SKILLZ







ps ; Friday tomorrow







Gonna work on this clock some more especially temp wise looking to shave another 10c - 15c off it







Mums the word eh


----------



## Wookieelover

So is my i7 3820 considered a "Golden" chip with 5ghz @ 1.425v ?
Or just a average Malay chip?

When i get some Coollab Ultra I will try for 5.2ghz as i have already hit 5.1ghz.

Oh and I am seriously considering lapping cpu ihs and 380i.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> EDIT: Nope, that's stock. Here's the OC temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will putting in a better thermal compound make much difference? I'm using some cheap Akasa stuff..


Nice temps. Some cheap TIMs works great than known branded one. Not much difference, at most 3 - 4C difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> So is my i7 3820 considered a "Golden" chip with 5ghz @ 1.425v ?
> Or just a average Malay chip?
> 
> When i get some Coollab Ultra I will try for 5.2ghz as i have already hit 5.1ghz.
> 
> Oh and I am seriously considering lapping cpu ihs and 380i.


That considered low voltage @ 5GHz. 380i pretty famous. I like the design of the block.


----------



## LayerCakes

Just realized that screen was from the old block.

Here's the new temps!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Just realized that screen was from the old block.
> 
> Here's the new temps!


Much much better


----------



## anubis1127

Ordered a MIVF based on HOMECINEMA-PC's recommendation. Thanks! +rep


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> So is my i7 3820 considered a "Golden" chip with 5ghz @ 1.425v ?
> Or just a average Malay chip?
> 
> When i get some Coollab Ultra I will try for 5.2ghz as i have already hit 5.1ghz.
> 
> Oh and I am seriously considering lapping cpu ihs and 380i.


Have you Prime 95 blend it yet for a couple of hours to test it for stability ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ordered a MIVF based on HOMECINEMA-PC's recommendation. Thanks! +rep


Any time







Im glad my advise was paid attention too...makes me feel warm and fuzzy on the inside


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have you Prime 95 blend it yet for a couple of hours to test it for stability ?


I second this. Like I can get my chip to run 5.2GHz at 1.45V.. little stability though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I second this. Like I can get my chip to run 5.2GHz at 1.45V.. little stability though.


Good morning







In all honesty my first malay L202 batch pulled those numbers but for P95 needed 1.435 - 1.45 vcore to be stable blend 12hrs


----------



## Wookieelover

Ran prime95 for 8+ hours @ those volts.
And multiple runs of [email protected] setting. Also IBT while also running prime95 :-D at same time.
It is prettt damn stable for everything i will be doing.
Had a 9 hour online gaming marathon the other night and it didnt break a sweat.
80-90fps in [email protected] detail.

3dmark11 scored 10,650 points @ performance setting.


----------



## Wookieelover

Stupid phone... Double post.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey guys my CPU voltage isn't dropping when it's idle. Is it because I set it to Fixed in the BIOS?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys my CPU voltage isn't dropping when it's idle. Is it because I set it to Fixed in the BIOS?


Most probably, yes.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys my CPU voltage isn't dropping when it's idle. Is it because I set it to Fixed in the BIOS?


Yes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Ran prime95 for 8+ hours @ those volts.
> And multiple runs of [email protected] setting. Also IBT while also running prime95 :-D at same time.
> It is prettt damn stable for everything i will be doing.
> Had a 9 hour online gaming marathon the other night and it didnt break a sweat.
> 80-90fps in [email protected] detail.
> 
> 3dmark11 scored 10,650 points @ performance setting.


AWESOME







I want a L204 batch malay too so I can bench for 5480








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys my CPU voltage isn't dropping when it's idle. Is it because I set it to Fixed in the BIOS?


Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Most probably, yes.


What she said








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes.


What he said


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Probably not the right thread to ask this, but i'm curious... is there any advantage of running higher bus strap on x79 vs higher multi?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Probably not the right thread to ask this, but i'm curious... is there any advantage of running higher bus strap on x79 vs higher multi?


It's the only way to get past 4.3GHz on a 3820. (besides manually changing the bclk)


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> It's the only way to get past 4.3GHz on a 3820.


I apologize let me re-phrase the question a little better.

Is there any advantage besides highr clock speed to use a higher strap vs multi as in say benchmarking or system performance.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I apologize let me re-phrase the question a little better.
> 
> Is there any advantage besides highr clock speed to use a higher strap vs multi as in say benchmarking or system performance.


Definitely . cause im pretty certain in bechmarking a QPI of over 5000mhz scores higher in memory


----------



## Wookieelover

Im wondering if my g-skill 1333mhz ram is holding back the overclock and performance.
Atm it is running @ 1640mhz with 1.55v

Would using faster ram improve overclock and stability?


----------



## Aphid

Hey all, I've just been messing around with my oc today and I've noticed a few things I want to ask you guys about...
I've settled on a 38 x 126.5 (4800) oc @1.34V (manual set), everything is stable and lovely.

Here's what I discovered: If I have that oc running with no speedstep or c1e enabled it's stable at 1.30V, and in hwmonitor my cpu powers package reads around 90W on idle.
When I keep the same clock settings and enable speedstep AND c1e it is unstable at that 1.30V and I need to go up to 1.34V. With these settings hwmonitor gives a powers package reading of around 40W.

Does this mean that despite there not being any Vcore throttling (like you would have with a 100mhz bclk) or cpu speed throttling (in cpuz) that I am in fact using around half the power at idle having speedstep and c1e enabled?

I fiddled with some other things and with a 100mhz bclk x 43 @ +.03V offset voltage (gives around 1.335V at peak) with speedstep and c1e enabled the reported Wattage sits at around 30W idle. Does this mean that the power saving you can get by having the voltage throttle back under idle accounts for around 10W (proportionately)?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I apologize let me re-phrase the question a little better.
> 
> Is there any advantage besides highr clock speed to use a higher strap vs multi as in say benchmarking or system performance.


This what ASUS OC guide at benchmarkreviews.com says about them:-
_"The Strap will allow for a wide range of default operating dividers/frequencies.

In addition when potentially higher multipliers have weaker load tolerances a combination of strap with multiplier *may* yield superior stability."_

Emphasize the word "may" there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey all, I've just been messing around with my oc today and I've noticed a few things I want to ask you guys about...
> I've settled on a 38 x 126.5 (4800) oc @1.34V (manual set), everything is stable and lovely.
> 
> Here's what I discovered: If I have that oc running with no speedstep or c1e enabled it's stable at 1.30V, and in hwmonitor my cpu powers package reads around 90W on idle.
> When I keep the same clock settings and enable speedstep AND c1e it is unstable at that 1.30V and I need to go up to 1.34V. With these settings hwmonitor gives a powers package reading of around 40W.
> 
> Does this mean that despite there not being any Vcore throttling (like you would have with a 100mhz bclk) or cpu speed throttling (in cpuz) that I am in fact using around half the power at idle having speedstep and c1e enabled?
> 
> I fiddled with some other things and with a 100mhz bclk x 43 @ +.03V offset voltage (gives around 1.335V at peak) with speedstep and c1e the reported Wattage sits at around 30W idle. Does this mean that the power saving you can get by having the voltage throttle back under idle accounts for around 10W (proportionately)?
> 
> Thanks Guys!


The lower power consumption when idle is because C1E is enabled, even when using manual voltage. CPU cores will rapidly transition back & forth between C0 & C1E states. When there's task to be process, CPU can quickly enter C0 state & when task is done it will enter C1E state.

If you enabled C3/C6 states too, especially C6 state, it will helps lower power consumption when idle. When C6 enabled, just like what happen with C1E, CPU will rapidly transition back & forth between C0 and C6 states. In C6 state, the voltage drops down to nearly zero. When using C6, majority of the time individual cores enter C6 states. So, when using C6, there shouldn't be any difference in power consumption with either offset voltage or manual voltage. Therefore, you can continue using manual voltage.

I don't monitor my idle power consumption before but while I'm writing this post, CPU power consumption is ~25 - 26W with lowest is ~23W. C1E, C3 & C6 are enabled (not Auto). You can monitor C States using RealTemp T|I version.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you enabled C3/C6 states too, especially C6 state, it will helps lower power consumption when idle. When C6 enabled, just like what happen with C1E, CPU will rapidly transition back & forth between C0 and C6 states. In C6 state, the voltage drops down to nearly zero. When using C6, majority of the time individual cores enter C6 states. So, when using C6, there shouldn't be any difference in power consumption with either offset voltage or manual voltage. Therefore, you can continue using manual voltage.
> 
> I don't monitor my idle power consumption before but while I'm writing this post, CPU power consumption is ~25 - 26W with lowest is ~23W. C1E, C3 & C6 are enabled (not Auto). You can monitor C States using RealTemp T|I version.


You are The Man! That is fantastic info thankyou so much. I've now enabled C3 6 and 7 and i'm 10W reported lower than with just c1e. I was under the impression power saving features weren't really doable with this chip on a strap. But this is awesome news.
Also, RealTemp T|I edition is amazing. It is reporting that the cpu is actually throttling down a bit, to 4300ish from 4800.








Stoked.


----------



## kizwan

I know about C3 / C6 & their benefit but for manual voltage vs. offset voltage & idle power consumption with C6 enabled, I learned that a couple days ago from unclewebb, the ThrottleStop author.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Im wondering if my g-skill 1333mhz ram is holding back the overclock and performance.
> Atm it is running @ 1640mhz with 1.55v
> 
> Would using faster ram improve overclock and stability?


You should be able to oc your cpu fine with that mem, it will become unstable as you push the ram speed out of spec. Try and set the ram speed to something closer to the 1333mhz default and there should be no instability caused by ram.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I know about C3 / C6 & their benefit but for manual voltage vs. offset voltage & idle power consumption with C6 enabled, I learned that a couple days ago from unclewebb, the ThrottleStop author.


Thankyou unclewebb!


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey all, I've just been messing around with my oc today and I've noticed a few things I want to ask you guys about...
> I've settled on a 38 x 126.5 (4800) oc @1.34V (manual set), everything is stable and lovely.
> 
> Here's what I discovered: If I have that oc running with no speedstep or c1e enabled it's stable at 1.30V, and in hwmonitor my cpu powers package reads around 90W on idle.
> When I keep the same clock settings and enable speedstep AND c1e it is unstable at that 1.30V and I need to go up to 1.34V. With these settings hwmonitor gives a powers package reading of around 40W.
> 
> Does this mean that despite there not being any Vcore throttling (like you would have with a 100mhz bclk) or cpu speed throttling (in cpuz) that I am in fact using around half the power at idle having speedstep and c1e enabled?
> 
> I fiddled with some other things and with a 100mhz bclk x 43 @ +.03V offset voltage (gives around 1.335V at peak) with speedstep and c1e enabled the reported Wattage sits at around 30W idle. Does this mean that the power saving you can get by having the voltage throttle back under idle accounts for around 10W (proportionately)?
> 
> Thanks Guys!


That voltage seems really really low for that overclock. What stress tests have you done for stability? IBT and Prime95 are a must.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay 9/2/13 ' s 4.9........










4.9 I am P95'n on blend as I post.......










Okay that's a 10c -14c drop in temps at 100% load , not a bad effort me thinks









After 3hrs P95 blend.......55c core 0 100% load









After bench temps.........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay 3.8Ghz stock nearly auto everything XMP 2133............









After bench temps..........


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This what ASUS OC guide at benchmarkreviews.com says about them:-
> _"The Strap will allow for a wide range of default operating dividers/frequencies.
> 
> In addition when potentially higher multipliers have weaker load tolerances a combination of strap with multiplier *may* yield superior stability."_
> 
> Emphasize the word "may" there.
> The lower power consumption when idle is because C1E is enabled, even when using manual voltage. CPU cores will rapidly transition back & forth between C0 & C1E states. When there's task to be process, CPU can quickly enter C0 state & when task is done it will enter C1E state.
> 
> If you enabled C3/C6 states too, especially C6 state, it will helps lower power consumption when idle. When C6 enabled, just like what happen with C1E, CPU will rapidly transition back & forth between C0 and C6 states. In C6 state, the voltage drops down to nearly zero. When using C6, majority of the time individual cores enter C6 states. So, when using C6, there shouldn't be any difference in power consumption with either offset voltage or manual voltage. Therefore, you can continue using manual voltage.
> 
> I don't monitor my idle power consumption before but while I'm writing this post, CPU power consumption is ~25 - 26W with lowest is ~23W. C1E, C3 & C6 are enabled (not Auto). You can monitor C States using RealTemp T|I version.


gotcha, so it sounds like an alternative to higher multiplier simply for sake of overclocking and stability. "MAY" i know, Thanks for the info ... i was trying to find any reason i should try upping my bclk more or just be happy with what i have


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And a final run @ 5130 Between 60c - 72c


----------



## Wookieelover

Can you please upload those pics at a higher res ?
Atm its impossible to read on a mobile device.
Thanks.

Power cut here atm so my pc can take this time to cool down 

And what voltage you need for that clockspeed?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

In his notes on that pic it shows 1.555v in bios


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Im wondering if my g-skill 1333mhz ram is holding back the overclock and performance.
> Atm it is running @ 1640mhz with 1.55v
> 
> Would using faster ram improve overclock and stability?


you would defiantly see performance boost


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> you would defiantly see performance boost


Hey man how are ya









Heres [email protected]@2112 between 50c and 60c

















After bench temps.........


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man how are ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres [email protected]@2112 between 50c and 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After bench temps.........


Thank you for your posts, your really making me feel good about pushing more through my cpu when i finish my watercool setup. +Rep!









Has anyone encountered an i7 3820 that won't do Gear ratio/Cpu base clock ratio of 1.25strap?


----------



## drek

http://valid.canardpc.com/2696409

any tips?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Thank you for your posts, your really making me feel good about pushing more through my cpu when i finish my watercool setup. +Rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone encountered an i7 3820 that won't do Gear ratio/Cpu base clock ratio of 1.25strap?


Thank very much







I personally haven't come across a one that has had prob








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696409
> 
> any tips?


The vcore for that clock looks niiice







Have you tried Stress testing that on P95 for a few hours yet


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> That voltage seems really really low for that overclock. What stress tests have you done for stability? IBT and Prime95 are a must.


P95 30mins + IBT on very high for 30 passes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> P95 30mins + IBT on very high for 30 passes.


If you want to , try 2hrs P95 blend see what happens







Post a screener if you can


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you want to , try 2hrs P95 blend see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a screener if you can


I did 7 hours on Friday


----------



## drek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thank very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally haven't come across a one that has had prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vcore for that clock looks niiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried Stress testing that on P95 for a few hours yet


No but ive been gaming nonstop since i oc'd it lol, bf3, arma 2 all on ultra.


----------



## drek

EDIT, fixed.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I did 7 hours on Friday


Good







at what clock ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> No but ive been gaming nonstop since i oc'd it lol, bf3, arma 2 all on ultra.


Yeah that's what I do after ive primed it


----------



## drek

woooo 5ghz, time to run prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> woooo 5ghz, time to run prime95
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829


Niiice vcore dude







You should post that on the 5ghz club 2011 socket


----------



## Wookieelover

30 mins of Prime95 is not enough to test a stable overclock.
IBT will show if a overclock is semi stable.
Then you gonna need atleast 5-8 hours of prime95 blend.

If you dont stress it like above you are gonna definately have a unstable overclock and given time you will bsod and or corrupt stuff.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at what clock ?


4.875


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 4.875


So the new w/block is a improvement temp wise


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 30 mins of Prime95 is not enough to test a stable overclock.
> IBT will show if a overclock is semi stable.
> Then you gonna need atleast 5-8 hours of prime95 blend.
> 
> If you dont stress it like above you are gonna definately have a unstable overclock and given time you will bsod and or corrupt stuff.


I've been overclocking AMD and Intel since 2003. Pretty sure I know what I'm doing. Thanks.


----------



## Aphid

****ty phone double post edit.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you want to , try 2hrs P95 blend see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a screener if you can


I shall tonight ^_^


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you want to , try 2hrs P95 blend see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a screener if you can


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> I shall tonight ^_^


Sweet


----------



## LayerCakes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151

Hi.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151
> 
> Hi.


^ ^ ^
Well hello there







5250 Gigahurtles eh







Woo Woo


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151
> 
> Hi.


Nice!!
What bios are peeps using, is one better than another?? Only had my rive for a couple of weeks and went straight on the latest.
I can run benchmarks such as 3dmark @5180mhz and just boot into windows over 5.2 but it wont run anything no matter what i do.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Nice!!
> What bios are peeps using, is one better than another?? Only had my rive for a couple of weeks and went straight on the latest.
> I can run benchmarks such as 3dmark @5180mhz and just boot into windows over 5.2 but it wont run anything no matter what i do.


2105 dude


----------



## LayerCakes

Cinebench @ 5.25GHz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench @ 5.25GHz


I dare you to prime it and post a screenie








EDIT ;


----------



## nickolp1974

how do i flash RIVE to an older bios????


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I dare you to prime it and post a screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ;


It's got no chance considering it BSOD'd on the next Cinebench run


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I dare you to prime it and post a screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> It's got no chance considering it BSOD'd on the next Cinebench run


So your telling me that's all she wrote and that you gave up







1.565vcore maybe


----------



## roberta507

Had to post 1 tenth higher


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> how do i flash RIVE to an older bios????


USB key dude Q-flash on the back panel


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> 
> Had to post 1 tenth higher


Show us a cinebench run at those speeds?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Here is mine;


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Here is mine;











Its about time you posted something good that's recent o stealthy one.......


----------



## roberta507

OK Guys let me work on it


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Here is mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time you posted something good that's recent o stealthy one.......
Click to expand...

Yeah I havent done any tests lately...but i will..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Yeah I havent done any tests lately...but i will..


Good hurry up and be snappy about it


----------



## arfanarf

Guys I have a quick question about the temps I'm getting, wondering if I could get some help?
I'm using a i7 3820 with a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, inside a Coolermaster HAF XM.

I'm pretty sure about what to do with the slight overclock I want to put on but I'm not sure if these temps are weird or not.
I've got one of my cores hovering at consistently 15-16 degrees above the lowest, which seemed like a lot for me, I don't really know what to do with that.

At idle I get 25 on once core but the hottest goes anywhere from 38 to 42. I've reapplied the thermal paste incase that was the problem seemed to just shift the temps by exactly 1 degree hotter on average.
from core 0 -> 3
So at idle: 29,25,29,41
And at load: 49,46,49,58
all at stock clocks and voltages too
Should I bother applying thermal paste again playing with fans or am i good?


----------



## Aphid

2hrs priming @ 1.350V (did have to come up a little)
Over 4hrs is not stable, testing at 1.360V now.
All C-states & SpeedStep on, CPU LLC = High
30 - 35*C ambient room temp.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfanarf*
> 
> Should I bother applying thermal paste again playing with fans or am i good?


So far as I know you're fine. Mine fluctuate by about 5 - 10*C. I wouldn't worry about it. The chip is how the chip is in this case. I believe even the IHS is soldered down so you can't easily reseat the spreader even if it might be worth it.


----------



## arfanarf

Thanks for the quick response, appreciated.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arfanarf*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question about the temps I'm getting, wondering if I could get some help?
> I'm using a i7 3820 with a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, inside a Coolermaster HAF XM.
> 
> I'm pretty sure about what to do with the slight overclock I want to put on but I'm not sure if these temps are weird or not.
> I've got one of my cores hovering at consistently 15-16 degrees above the lowest, which seemed like a lot for me, I don't really know what to do with that.
> 
> At idle I get 25 on once core but the hottest goes anywhere from 38 to 42. I've reapplied the thermal paste incase that was the problem seemed to just shift the temps by exactly 1 degree hotter on average.
> from core 0 -> 3
> So at idle: 29,25,29,41
> And at load: 49,46,49,58
> all at stock clocks and voltages too
> Should I bother applying thermal paste again playing with fans or am i good?


There is a way to balance the temps with difference about 1~3C between cores under load, however in your case there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> There is a way to balance the temps with difference about 1~3C between cores under load, however in your case there is nothing to worry about.


My costa has 0ne core that runs up to 10c warmer







howsit goin geezer


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> There is a way to balance the temps with difference about 1~3C between cores under load, however in your case there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> My costa has 0ne core that runs up to 10c warmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> howsit goin geezer
Click to expand...

Hey mate







that costa is being a pain







how come one core is still 10C warmer ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that costa is being a pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come one core is still 10C warmer ?


Under 100% Load and core 2 upto 10c cooler go figure ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that costa is being a pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come one core is still 10C warmer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Under 100% Load and core 2 upto 10c cooler go figure ?
Click to expand...

After reseating the block with top right corner first?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After reseating the block with top right corner first?


Cant remember







last time I took the block off was when I changed it over to a EK HF Supreme full nickel 4 weeks ago

Maybe I should do that again......


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> After reseating the block with top right corner first?
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time I took the block off was when I changed it over to a EK HF Supreme full nickel 4 weeks ago
> 
> Maybe I should do that again......
Click to expand...

Yeah core 0 and core 3 again...bottom left and right corners first..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Yeah core 0 and core 3 again...bottom left and right corners first..


No gigs tonite geezer


----------



## zerokool_3211

putting in some new parts









http://imgur.com/a/Du2ZG

and wondering if i can run a raid and a single ssd with the setting in the bios set to raid? and will i still need to install the f6 raid driver in windows install if it will be on a single ssd?


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> 
> 
> 2hrs priming @ 1.350V (did have to come up a little)
> Over 4hrs is not stable, testing at 1.360V now.
> All C-states & SpeedStep on, CPU LLC = High
> 30 - 35*C ambient room temp.


Told you so.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Yeah core 0 and core 3 again...bottom left and right corners first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gigs tonite geezer
Click to expand...

gig tomoz nite mate








just did a quick temp test for you; (after re-adjusting the block the way I explained







)


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> putting in some new parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Du2ZG
> 
> and wondering if i can run a raid and a single ssd with the setting in the bios set to raid? and will i still need to install the f6 raid driver in windows install if it will be on a single ssd?


anyone?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> gig tomoz nite mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just did a quick temp test for you; (after re-adjusting the block the way I explained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


AWESOME 5Gigahurtles @ 1.376vcore









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone?


That is okay to do you shouldn't have any probs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Now lets see if I can Prime it








Edit : nup not today


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Told you so.


Haha you did.
I'll still be running it at 1.34 as an everyday. Prime stable isn't something I need.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> gig tomoz nite mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just did a quick temp test for you; (after re-adjusting the block the way I explained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME 5Gigahurtles @ 1.376vcore
Click to expand...

Thanks







Actually it is 1.352v @ 5000Mhz...took screenshot towards the end of rendering to show Vcore under stress....


----------



## Rmerwede

Hey All,

Wanted to get some opinions on some OC observations during Valley 1.0 benchmarking...

- I ran the test at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0 GHz. I got an 1998 with 4.5, a 1992 with 4.8, and a 1787 with 5.0. This did not seem right to me. I did reach 4.8 during the 1992 run, but it seems I only hit 4.5 ghz during the 5.0/1787 run. After the run I also noticed that my CPU would not clock above 1.4 ghz even when I ran Prime95 to check.
Temperatures did not reach close to TJMax.

During the 5.0 run I had the following settings:

Ratio: Auto
Turbo Ratio: 40
BCLK and strap: 125
Manual VCore: 1.45v

Was there something keeping the CPU from reaching 5.0ghz? Is there a way to force 5.0ghz?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nitrogannex

I got the Chip yesterday and did a quick overclock, but honestly I have No Idea what I'm doing, Help?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is 1.352v @ 5000Mhz...took screenshot towards the end of rendering to show Vcore under stress....


Well I thinks that's the LOWEST vcore for 5 Gigahurtles on a 3820 around here















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hey All,
> Wanted to get some opinions on some OC observations during Valley 1.0 benchmarking...
> - I ran the test at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0 GHz. I got an 1998 with 4.5, a 1992 with 4.8, and a 1787 with 5.0. This did not seem right to me. I did reach 4.8 during the 1992 run, but it seems I only hit 4.5 ghz during the 5.0/1787 run. After the run I also noticed that my CPU would not clock above 1.4 ghz even when I ran Prime95 to check.
> Temperatures did not reach close to TJMax.
> During the 5.0 run I had the following settings:
> Ratio: Auto
> Turbo Ratio: 40
> BCLK and strap: 125
> Manual VCore: 1.45v
> Was there something keeping the CPU from reaching 5.0ghz? Is there a way to force 5.0ghz?
> Thanks in advance!


Try dialling in your multi manually and set your turbo ratio to auto or turn it off









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I got the Chip yesterday and did a quick overclock, but honestly I have No Idea what I'm doing, Help?


4.2 Ghz for your first go is AOK to me







What clock are you trying to achieve


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4.2 Ghz for your first go is AOK to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clock are you trying to achieve


The higher the better, I was hoping for maybe 4.8


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> The higher the better, I was hoping for maybe 4.8


Something like this maybe


----------



## Nitrogannex

Yes exactly that, although my ram is garbage so I have to work around that, any tips?

I have an X79-UD7 btw


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Yes exactly that, although my ram is garbage so I have to work around that, any tips?
> 
> I have an X79-UD7 btw


Well you can set the ram speed separately to the clock speed so that's a easy work around and the giga boards have been known to have vdroop issues but lets be positive and see what we can squeeze outta that set up you have







I will get back to you shortly with some settings for you to try


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well you can set the ram speed separately to the clock speed so that's a easy work around and the giga boards have been known to have vdroop issues but lets be positive and see what we can squeeze outta that set up you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get back to you shortly with some settings for you to try


Ok, thanks, It's under an H100 so temps shouldn't be an issue, and it's a C2 Stepping


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, thanks, It's under an H100 so temps shouldn't be an issue, and it's a C2 Stepping


maylay chip?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, thanks, It's under an H100 so temps shouldn't be an issue, and it's a C2 Stepping


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> maylay chip?


Hey dude







forgot to ask that


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to ask that


Made in Malaysia? Yes it was


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Made in Malaysia? Yes it was


Don't happen to know the batch no. for it L202.... , L203....... , L204........


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't happen to know the batch no. for it L202.... , L203....... , L204........


L204, why are those better?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> L204, why are those better?


Yes from what ive seen lately this batch seem to do low vcore clocks







I run a costa rica . Got bios screeners too this should boot you in





















Now this might not be stable for you yet but see how you go


----------



## zerokool_3211

madman....i dont use any bclk skew at all...what is the purpose? just curious

any i am good you? this new ram and ssd are great too

mushkin redline 2133 @ 9-11-10-28 and a Samsung 840 250GB SSD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> madman....i dont use any bclk skew at all...what is the purpose? just curious
> 
> any i am good you? this new ram and ssd are great too
> 
> mushkin redline 2133 @ 9-11-10-28 and a Samsung 840 250GB SSD


Alright man sunday arvo kicking back......that gear should improve things







BCLK skew......reduce the value to improve BCLK margin im certain it helps BLCK overclocking







or the margin between the strap and the BCLK


----------



## LayerCakes

Great SSD. I recently bought one with some GSkill TridentX 2400 MHz.

Is there any way I can get my ram to run at 2400MHz with my clock speeds at 125 x 39? Right now it runs at 2333MHz. Is the only solution go for 40 x 125?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Great SSD. I recently bought one with some GSkill TridentX 2400 MHz.
> 
> Is there any way I can get my ram to run at 2400MHz with my clock speeds at 125 x 39? Right now it runs at 2333MHz. Is the only solution go for 40 x 125?


39x128.5


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 39x128.5


So my options are: clock to 5GHz or clock to 5GHz..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> So my options are: clock to 5GHz or clock to 5GHz..


Just Do IT Already


----------



## stl drifter

hey guys do you think this is a good board to pair with the 3820
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130681


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> So my options are: clock to 5GHz or clock to 5GHz..


could do 38x128.5 = 4883mhz


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> could do 38x128.5 = 4883mhz


Would that get me 2400MHz RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Just Do IT Already


I want my CPU to last me a long time.. unless I sell it later this year for a hex core.

Also, what do you think the chances are of an ivy-E 4850K or something?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Would that get me 2400MHz RAM?
> I want my CPU to last me a long time.. unless I sell it later this year for a hex core.
> 
> Also, what do you think the chances are of an ivy-E 4850K or something?


2398mhz


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I want my CPU to last me a long time.. unless I sell it later this year for a hex core.


Unless you clock the volts really high like 1.6V or above then it should last a long time.

To be on the safe side though I would not recommend running extended length stress tests above 1.55V


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Unless you clock the volts really high like 1.6V or above then it should last a long time.
> 
> To be on the safe side though I would not recommend running extended length stress tests above 1.55V


Right now i'm at 1.45V - 4.875 GHz and it's really hot. But I think that's because my serial GPU blocks restrict the flow to the CPU.


----------



## t4ngent

30 days uptime @ 5.0GHz =)

The core temp instance has been open the whole time so it reflects real usage temps.

No synthetic stress tests but lots of program compilations, some image editing/rendering and a bit of gaming.



Very glad I decided to go with 3820+64GB RAM instead of 3930K with less RAM.. RAMDISK and RAMCache with 64GB is amazing


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Right now i'm at 1.45V - 4.875 GHz and it's really hot. But I think that's because my serial GPU blocks restrict the flow to the CPU.


How hot?

In your last screenshot it looked like the max was about 70C.. thats not a bad load temp

I wouldn't worry unless your pushing into the high 80's or 90C range.


----------



## USlatin

Has anyone OC'ed the 3820 with a *GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4*? I am not looking to find the limit, more hoping to get to about 4.3Ghz or thereabouts, but on air, and for it to be rock-solid stable.

LayerC, have u thought about throwing in an additional very small and very low drag rad in between the GPU and CPU blocks to give it a little lower temps going in?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> How hot?
> 
> In your last screenshot it looked like the max was about 70C.. thats not a bad load temp
> 
> I wouldn't worry unless your pushing into the high 80's or 90C range.


When I've got the system under full load im hitting 90. That's gpu's + cpu


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Has anyone OC'ed the 3820 with a *GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4*? I am not looking to find the limit, more hoping to get to about 4.3Ghz or thereabouts, but on air, and for it to be rock-solid stable.


You could run 4.3 on stock voltage, just raise the multi.


----------



## USlatin

Thanks Tsm, I thought I read that on some other thread, so I am glad to hear that again on this thread. That is what I think I might clock it at for a while (unless higher is safe and easy... is that a possibility?), just till I upgrade my cooling at least a bit. And what would you say is the ceiling in terms of clock for air cooling?

And what is the chip's temperature threshold? What are we looking to stay under? *edit: I mean, as I am sure all of you know a 66.8C Tcase spec given by intel, which is is pretty low, could I expect to stay under this on air at 4.3Ghz*

(just looking for rough estimates thus far so hope u guys don't mind the basic and general questions)


----------



## tsm106

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-overclock/840_40#post_17331065

This is an early cpu overclock test. For longterm stability add around .03v to each step. Over 4.8ghz things start to get toasty outpacing a DH14.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> After going through the RIVE with a fine tooth comb, I settled on these outcomes. I didn't bother to take pics, just the raw info. Maybe it will help some of you. These voltages were consistent with the two 3820's that I had tested.
> 
> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v


Great info for where I'm at in terms of very preliminary research. Thanks!

So with Intel themselves specin' their VID up to 1.350V, it seems it really becomes a matter of cooling alone for a long stretch before getting to the top end where you guys are pushing them... From the sounds of it I guess I should be able to set it to about 4.3Ghz or so without even needing to think about getting anything new for cooling at all......

And it sounds like I could get it much higher with something as simple as one of those plug-and-play water rad systems while still retaining rock-solid stability... I mean, cause with those numbers you guys are throwing around right now it sounds like I could set it to rock-stable 4.75Ghz with something as simple as that Corsair plug-n-play H80i.... (which is very decently priced, and not so bad and toy-like anymore, I mean it would be nothing to be proud of, but that should be way better than an air even with a good air-flow case)... giving me 10% more speed and at the same time adding to temp safety, which I want

Am I way off?


----------



## USlatin

OC and cooling asumptions aside, does anyone know of a good OCer MoBo that will let you run 8x 8x 8x 8x?

I was looking at the Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 till I saw this review on the egg...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> OC and cooling asumptions aside, does anyone know of a good OCer MoBo that will let you run 8x 8x 8x 8x?
> 
> I was looking at the Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 till I saw this review on the egg...


the only board ( i think ) asrock extreme 11

edit: i thought you said 16x the extreme 11 does 16x 16x 16x 16x


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the only board ( i think ) asrock extreme 11
> 
> edit: i thought you said 16x the extreme 11 does 16x 16x 16x 16x


No, UD7 and Assassin2 also do quad x16


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> OC and cooling asumptions aside, does anyone know of a good OCer MoBo that will let you run 8x 8x 8x 8x?
> 
> I was looking at the Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 till I saw this review on the egg...


The RIVE, and RIVF will do x16/x8/x8/x8. The ASUS WS will do Quad 8's


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> How hot?
> 
> In your last screenshot it looked like the max was about 70C.. thats not a bad load temp
> 
> I wouldn't worry unless your pushing into the high 80's or 90C range.
> 
> 
> 
> When I've got the system under full load im hitting 90. That's gpu's + cpu
Click to expand...

4875Mhz @ 1.45v hitting 90s under load is really too high for custom liquid cooling even tho there is GPU in the system. How is your loop setup and what is your ambient?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Thanks Tsm, I thought I read that on some other thread, so I am glad to hear that again on this thread. That is what I think I might clock it at for a while (unless higher is safe and easy... is that a possibility?), just till I upgrade my cooling at least a bit. And what would you say is the ceiling in terms of clock for air cooling?
> 
> And what is the chip's temperature threshold? What are we looking to stay under? *edit: I mean, as I am sure all of you know a 66.8C Tcase spec given by intel, which is is pretty low, could I expect to stay under this on air at 4.3Ghz*
> 
> (just looking for rough estimates thus far so hope u guys don't mind the basic and general questions)


TJmax for 3820 is 100C. This is when CPU will start thermal throttling if it work according to Intel specification. If your CPU start throttling at lower temp, then your motherboard is "overriding" it.

Tcase is not referring to core temperature but TJmax is. As far as I know we can't monitor Tcase, so it's hard to make sure it doesn't reached Tcase. We can monitor TJmax though. Anyway, you shouldn't worry about temperature threshold because CPU will thermal throttling when core temperature reached 100C (TJmax). It happen automatically. There also another signal called THERMTRIP signal built in the CPU where it will shutdown your CPU to prevent catastrophic overheating. You will not kill your CPU because running near or reached TJmax. What could kill your CPU if you feed too much voltage to it. IMO vcore shouldn't exceeds 1.6V.


----------



## DialTo11

I'm a little new at this but I managed to get my 3820 up to 4.3 GHz. I've been having trouble going above that. I have my multiplier at 43 and my BLCK at 100 MHz at 1.4v. Is the voltage too high? Sorry I'm a noob to overclocking. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> I'm a little new at this but I managed to get my 3820 up to 4.3 GHz. I've been having trouble going above that. I have my multiplier at 43 and my BLCK at 100 MHz at 1.4v. Is the voltage too high? Sorry I'm a noob to overclocking. Any advice would be appreciated.


Way too much voltage. Bring it down to 1.3v or under. Read the rive uefi guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 4875Mhz @ 1.45v hitting 90s under load is really too high for custom liquid cooling even tho there is GPU in the system. How is your loop setup and what is your ambient?


Agreed. And even with 2 GPU, the restriction on those EK blocks is not *that* bad. A single DDC pump should be able to handle that loop with only a modest increase in temp vs dual loops or series pumps with the same radiator setup.

I've looked at your build pics and the loop looked ok to me, so I would say the issue is most likely either poor contact (too much or not enough thermal paste, or not enough mounting pressure) or severely restricted flow due to defective or failing pump

Probably more likely a bad pump if you are seeing 90C on all 3 devices.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Has anyone OC'ed the 3820 with a *GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4*? I am not looking to find the limit, more hoping to get to about 4.3Ghz or thereabouts, but on air, and for it to be rock-solid stable.
> LayerC, have u thought about throwing in an additional very small and very low drag rad in between the GPU and CPU blocks to give it a little lower temps going in?


Ive got one . The best i could do was [email protected]







No overvolt crappy vdroop this was on the first bios for it though . R4F does it for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> When I've got the system under full load im hitting 90. That's gpu's + cpu










There is something not quite right there......

Heres my 4.9Ghz 3hrs P95 blend









But I don't have gpu's watercooled either








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> No, UD7 and Assassin2 also do quad x16


How did you go with those bios screeners








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 4875Mhz @ 1.45v hitting 90s under load is really too high for custom liquid cooling even tho there is GPU in the system. How is your loop setup and what is your ambient?


Gidday Geezer








Might need a fan on the M/Board I pull 90c when benching with 1.65 + vcore


----------



## USlatin

Wow, lots of boards to look at thanks everyone. And thanks for all the other answers too.

I noticed a few posted can handle 8x 8x 8x 8x or better but only have 4 DIMMs. What would you guys say would be the best OCer out of all boards that can manage both four 8x and also have 8 DIMMS?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> I'm a little new at this but I managed to get my 3820 up to 4.3 GHz. I've been having trouble going above that. I have my multiplier at 43 and my BLCK at 100 MHz at 1.4v. Is the voltage too high? Sorry I'm a noob to overclocking. Any advice would be appreciated.


Yea w tf I'm running 4.3GHz at 1.22V. . .


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 4875Mhz @ 1.45v hitting 90s under load is really too high for custom liquid cooling even tho there is GPU in the system. How is your loop setup and what is your ambient?


Res > pump > 200mm rad > gpu > gpu > cpu > 360mm rad > res

The two gpu's are in series.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Res > pump > 200mm rad > gpu > gpu > cpu > 360mm rad > res
> 
> The two gpu's are in series.


Should have went CPU first as gpus are better with heat than CPUs


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the only board ( i think ) asrock extreme 11
> 
> edit: i thought you said 16x the extreme 11 does 16x 16x 16x 16x


There is no need at all for going 16x 16x 16x 16x over say 16x 8x 8x 8x, as pci-e 3 has more than enough bandwidth at 8x for even the fastest cards available.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> There is no need at all for going 16x 16x 16x 16x over say 16x 8x 8x 8x, as pci-e 3 has more than enough bandwidth at 8x for even the fastest cards available.


I know, I was just awnsering him


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Way too much voltage. Bring it down to 1.3v or under. Read the rive uefi guide.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


Thanks I'll try that. Any tips for getting it higher? Like what multiplier and BLCK should I use at around what voltage? Also why raise multiplier or BLCK? Do I raise both? What are the limits (besides the 3820's 43 multiplier limit)? Why raise one over the other? Does one effect temps or voltage required more? Sorry to barrage you with all these questions, I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 4875Mhz @ 1.45v hitting 90s under load is really too high for custom liquid cooling even tho there is GPU in the system. How is your loop setup and what is your ambient?
> 
> 
> 
> Res > pump > 200mm rad > gpu > gpu > cpu > 360mm rad > res
> 
> The two gpu's are in series.
Click to expand...

Ok, try this..... Res > pump > 360mm rad > cpu > 200m rad > gpu > gpu > res
Also place a 120mm fan over VRM area


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Ok, try this..... Res > pump > 360mm rad > cpu > 200m rad > gpu > gpu > res
> Also place a 120mm fan over VRM area


I don't think I even have enough pipe as my 360 rad is in the roof and my pump is on the floor of the case..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> When I've got the system under full load im hitting 90. That's gpu's + cpu


Do you monitor water temp? How high is it? I just wondering what is the water temp when CPU is 90C. Should I put sensor to monitor water temp?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you monitor water temp? How high is it? I just wondering what is the water temp when CPU is 90C. Should I put sensor to monitor water temp?


My water temp is like 28C under max load..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> My water temp is like 28C under max load..


That really low temp. I guess changing your loop configuration will not give much difference in CPU temp. This is my plan though:-
pump/res >> 360mm rad >> CPU >> GPU >> 240mm rad >> pump/res

^^ Does that look good?


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That really low temp. I guess changing your loop configuration will not give much difference in CPU temp. This is my plan though:-
> pump/res >> 360mm rad >> CPU >> GPU >> 240mm rad >> pump/res
> 
> ^^ Does that look good?


That is an option if I get a bay res / pump combo. Right now my loop is layed out like this.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> That is an option if I get a bay res / pump combo. Right now my loop is layed out like this.


Ruby Rig by OCD Girl


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Res > pump > 200mm rad > gpu > gpu > cpu > 360mm rad > res
> 
> The two gpu's are in series.


i would put a rad in between the cards and the cpu either way you do it.....

this would give you the best results....so the the heat generated in the water by (i.e. the gpu's or cpu's) can be dissipated before getting to the other component


----------



## Rbby258

Rad order is irrelevant unless you have a 100l per hour pump go CPU then gpus the gpus won't break at 90c unlike your CPU and as there are 2 of them that get equally if not hotter than your CPU put them after the CPU


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> How did you go with those bios screeners


you tell me 

By the way This was what my motherboard gave me, I tried 4.9 on 1.4, it didn't boot so it automatically found what was stable and gave me this

I love my UD7


----------



## DialTo11

I can't push my bus speed past a little over 100 MHz. Wonder why.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Rad order is irrelevant unless you have a 100l per hour pump go CPU then gpus the gpus won't break at 90c unlike your CPU and as there are 2 of them that get equally if not hotter than your CPU put them after the CPU


Well when running Furmark + Prime my 670's (both at 1.2GHz) max at little over 50C.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> That is an option if I get a bay res / pump combo. Right now my loop is layed out like this.


I like it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> I can't push my bus speed past a little over 100 MHz. Wonder why.


Did you set CPU Strap to 125? Are you using auto or manual voltage? If offset voltage, it will failed to post if (offset) vcore is too low.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Well when running Furmark + Prime my 670's (both at 1.2GHz) max at little over 50C.


cause cooling gpu's are easier than cpu's

i would definatly do - pump, rad, cpu, rad, gpu

that is just imo


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you set CPU Strap to 125? Are you using auto or manual voltage? If offset voltage, it will failed to post if (offset) vcore is too low.


Yes I tried to set it at 125 and I'm using manual voltage. I set it to 1.4v and it failed to post. Is that not high enough? By the way, I'm using a RIVE and Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Yes I tried to set it at 125 and I'm using manual voltage. I set it to 1.4v and it failed to post. Is that not high enough? By the way, I'm using a RIVE and Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM.


1.4V, depend on your target GHz. Please take a screenshot of the BIOS settings & post it here. There is a built in screenshot tool in the BIOS, just need to plug in USB flash drive (FAT32) & press F12 to take screenshot.

Note: If I'm not mistaken it is F12.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> you tell me
> 
> By the way This was what my motherboard gave me, I tried 4.9 on 1.4, it didn't boot so it automatically found what was stable and gave me this
> 
> I love my UD7


WELL DONE







good vcore to very niiiice







I am glad I could help you


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Well when running Furmark + Prime my 670's (both at 1.2GHz) max at little over 50C.


I thought before you meant your GPUs were hitting 90C also, but if they aren't getting that hot then the pump must be working ok.

If your water temp is 28C and your GPUs are maxing at 50C but your CPU is hitting 90C, then the only possible explanation is poor contact.. either due to insufficient mounting pressure or improper paste application

I wouldn't bother with reordering your loop, loop order doesn't make that much of a difference. Water cooling loop is a steady-state system, everything will approach equilibrium over time regardless of the component ordering.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> I thought before you meant your GPUs were hitting 90C also, but if they aren't getting that hot then the pump must be working ok.
> 
> If your water temp is 28C and your GPUs are maxing at 50C but your CPU is hitting 90C, then the only possible explanation is poor contact.. either due to insufficient mounting pressure or improper paste application
> 
> I wouldn't bother with reordering your loop, loop order doesn't make that much of a difference. Water cooling loop is a steady-state system, everything will approach equilibrium over time regardless of the component ordering.


I've already reseated like three times and tried different CPU blocks.


----------



## Andi64

Hi,

I'm having a hard time overclocking my i7 3820. For stability testing I'm running LinX, at least for an hour. Right not It's stable at 4.5Ghz 1.38V Load, 4x4GB DDR3 2333Mhz 10-12-12-30 1T 1.665V, with VTT and VSA at 1.2V, and CPU PLL at 1.81V

I guess I have a pretty bad clocker, I've tried 1.35V for 4.5Ghz and it fails within 5 minutes with 0x09c BSOD. My target was at least 4750Mhz, and I really don't fear using high voltages if the temps are in check. (I have an H100i)

I've tried to make it stable at 4625Mhz (37x125), with 1.44, 1.45, 1.46, 1.47V, and it always fails. Sometimes it freezes, sometimes a 0x09c BSOD. I can't believe that I need more than 0.1V to gain only 125Mhz at those low clocks. It's rock stable right now at 4.5Ghz 1.38V, how can it fail so miserably at 4.6Ghz 1.47V??

Could you guys give me some advice? I'm not sure if I need more VTT, VSA, PLL, or which voltages are safe for those settings. Or maybe I'm just missing something...

Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andi64*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a hard time overclocking my i7 3820. For stability testing I'm running LinX, at least for an hour. Right not It's stable at 4.5Ghz 1.38V Load, 4x4GB DDR3 2333Mhz 10-12-12-30 1T 1.665V, with VTT and VSA at 1.2V, and CPU PLL at 1.81V
> 
> I guess I have a pretty bad clocker, I've tried 1.35V for 4.5Ghz and it fails within 5 minutes with 0x09c BSOD. My target was at least 4750Mhz, and I really don't fear using high voltages if the temps are in check. (I have an H100i)
> 
> I've tried to make it stable at 4625Mhz (37x125), with 1.44, 1.45, 1.46, 1.47V, and it always fails. Sometimes it freezes, sometimes a 0x09c BSOD. I can't believe that I need more than 0.1V to gain only 125Mhz at those low clocks. It's rock stable right now at 4.5Ghz 1.38V, how can it fail so miserably at 4.6Ghz 1.47V??
> 
> Could you guys give me some advice? I'm not sure if I need more VTT, VSA, PLL, or which voltages are safe for those settings. Or maybe I'm just missing something...
> 
> Thanks!


Try dropping your ram speed down a notch , that might help you out


----------



## Andi64

I was running 2000Mhz actually (the memory is GSkill Sniper 2133), just to be sure. Because I couldn't hit 4625Mhz I started overclocking the RAM. 2333Mhz is fully stable, memtest86 and LinX with 15GB work unit.

I've already tried with 1666Mhz and 4625Mhz on CPU, but it does not work.


----------



## t4ngent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I've already reseated like three times and tried different CPU blocks.


Dd the paste contact patch look good when you reseated?

If its not bad contact, the only other thing I can think of is air pockets stuck in the CPU block hindering thermal transfer.. low flow rate due to multiple restrictive blocks does make it hard to get all the air out of your system


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ngent*
> 
> Dd the paste contact patch look good when you reseated?
> 
> If its not bad contact, the only other thing I can think of is air pockets stuck in the CPU block hindering thermal transfer.. low flow rate due to multiple restrictive blocks does make it hard to get all the air out of your system


I've tried changing the cpu block.. and the paste is normally good


----------



## Nitrogannex

This chip is killing me, Windows stable at 1.39 but I'm as high as 1.47 now and it STILL WON'T FOLD


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> This chip is killing me, Windows stable at 1.39 but I'm as high as 1.47 now and it STILL WON'T FOLD


At what speed?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> At what speed?


4.875


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 4.875


Well mine took 1.45v to become fully stable


----------



## zerokool_3211

yeah mine takes about 1.445 to fold @ that clock

mine is a costa chip


----------



## zerokool_3211

running this new redline at some good timings @ 2333 at very low voltages...really good chips


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> running this new redline at some good timings @ 2333 at very low voltages...really good chips


I really do like those sticks







makes me







about getting some









Heres a [email protected]@1.39vcore . A Little bit more to work on with it me thinks
 Just primed it 1.5 hrs blend 100% load temps between 44c & 50c








After P95 Temps and vcore


----------



## zerokool_3211

why does my rig do this sometimes....this is no c-states or anythign and it thinks it is throttling but is isnt that hot


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why does my rig do this sometimes....this is no c-states or anythign and it thinks it is throttling but is isnt that hot


Maybe sidestep , but I noticed that on the middle temp prog has 124.5c vrm temp is that accurate ? im hoping it isn't


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> why does my rig do this sometimes....this is no c-states or anythign and it thinks it is throttling but is isnt that hot


I see your CPU not under load. So it will throttle back to 1500MHz (125 x 12) because SpeedStep or C1E is enabled. It will throttle down to LFM mode. Standard LFM frequency for 3820 is 1200MHz (100 x 12).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Maybe sidestep , but I noticed that on the middle temp prog has 124.5c vrm temp is that accurate ? im hoping it isn't


Mine does this too. It happen when using sleep function. If cold/warm boot it will show correct reading.

BTW, mine is labelled as CPU but do you think this is VRM temp? Since the value is the same with zerokool's VRM temp, I guess so?!!

EDIT: I don't think so because I remember when under load that temp is decrease. So, that is useless sensor on my motherboard. I remember someone said it is not being use anyway, didn't connect to anything.


----------



## zerokool_3211

there are no c states or sidestep enabled....that was throttling cause it said the cpu package was 100C and ai suite said it was like 44 so idk....but now i am having overclock issues...hard to get stable....i hope my chip is ok

see how open hardware monitor doesnt show core temps but says cpu package is 100c?

that was with no load though


----------



## kizwan

Yeah, in your screenshot open hardware monitor failed to read core temp. I completely missed that. Does Core Temp or Real Temp also failed to read core temp?


----------



## zerokool_3211

it only happens every once and a while...i though it was a heat and oc issue but my temps are pretty good...and now i seem to need a bi more voltage...idk....could be ram i guess


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I see your CPU not under load. So it will throttle back to 1500MHz (125 x 12) because SpeedStep or C1E is enabled. It will throttle down to LFM mode. Standard LFM frequency for 3820 is 1200MHz (100 x 12).
> Mine does this too. It happen when using sleep function. If cold/warm boot it will show correct reading.
> 
> BTW, mine is labelled as CPU but do you think this is VRM temp? Since the value is the same with zerokool's VRM temp, I guess so?!!
> 
> EDIT: I don't think so because I remember when under load that temp is decrease. So, that is useless sensor on my motherboard. I remember someone said it is not being use anyway, didn't connect to anything.


Heres a pic of mine different voltage readings to yours


----------



## zerokool_3211

i labeled mine that because i am pretty sure that is what it is

clean my rad out...it was pretty dirty...rofl

i really need to find a way to do push pull setup again...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres a pic of mine different voltage readings to yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Because you're using strap 125. I only add 5MHz to bclk, strap remain 100 & multi to max.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i labeled mine that because i am pretty sure that is what it is


On mine it decrease when under load. Kinda weird. I set CPU power phase to optimized. If I understand ASUS OC guide correctly, Optimized means the phase switching is increment according to frequency, i.e. 1, 2 , 4, 6 , 8. Probably that's why the temp decreased when under load because more phase means lower operating temperature. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Never o/clocked my ram from 2133 to 2400 B4


----------



## zerokool_3211

this new redline will do 2333 @ 10-12-11-30


----------



## Nitrogannex

This has been folding stable for 3 days, I guess I could live with it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Never o/clocked my ram from 2133 to 2400 B4


Late bloomers.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> This has been folding stable for 3 days, I guess I could live with it


Glad to hear it







Why no fold on 4.8Ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Anyways heres a [email protected]@ 10-12-11-28 1t @1.45vcore 2.5hrs P95 stable









I might make this one my 24/7







100% load temps between 62c & 71c Ambient 25c










After P95 temps.......

Gonna overclock my cards next


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> This has been folding stable for 3 days, I guess I could live with it


is this your at load voltage?

at 4.6 i think i need 1.410 in bios with is about [email protected] load

my chips sucks though...rofl


----------



## Wookieelover

Wow people really are needing a lot of voltage for 4.6ghz.
Was playing around with my 24/7 overclock and have gotten a rock solid [email protected] in bios and 1.344v under load.
Thats with HT on and all C states enabled and energy saving features on.

Still have one weird core that is -10c cooler that all others. At idle it is even getting cooler than ambient and water temps. Which doesnt make any sense at all.


----------



## nickolp1974

here's mine what i'm running 24/7, still got a bit of tweaking to do, LLC is on medium and when under load it droops to 1.440v, can get her upto 5.184GHz with 1.56v, but just cant seem to get to 5.2











and a pic of the inside


----------



## Wookieelover

Cool rig bro. I likey a lot


----------



## nickolp1974

thx wookie

any idea of max vrm temps before they start throttling??? tempted to watercool


----------



## Wookieelover

I cant honestly say as I have never had any throttling myself. I have 8 140mm fans pushing air into my case and a small 60mm fan cooling the back of the motherboad vrm location. Even under 5.1ghz load my vrms heatsinks have stayed only mildly warm to the touch and have never seen vrm temps higher than 60c.
I would guess they would throttle around 90-100c. Others here will know for sure.


----------



## nickolp1974

was gonna cut a couple of holes in the side panel and mount some 40mm fans, but gonna hold off as i may get the 900d
i do have a scythe gt5400 blasting the front when benching but nothing on the rear


----------



## silly88

hey guys.
i am wondering if any of you can help me push this cpu over 5 ghz, i am trying, but i have little success. it is air-cooled, lapped prolimatech super mega, lapped cpu too, on a rIVe. 4x4 mushkin redline 997007, with an enermax revolution psu.
what bios settings are you using for over 5ghz? 5125 and 5250? plz help. thanks in advance.
these are my current settings:


----------



## Wookieelover

For 24/7 5ghz I am using 1.415v in bios. 1.435v under load.
I would start at 1.450v and see if its stable then work up or down voltage as needed.


----------



## silly88

linx stability with me asks more voltage. over 5ghz, with 41 multi and 125 strap, it just comes to the windows loading screen and stops, nothing happens. i am interested in going over 5, 'cause the thermals allow me to...


----------



## Wookieelover

@ 1.464v and 5ghz still is not stable I would just live with a lower overclock on less volts personally. The chips are said to degrade at 1.4+ and i would hesitate to run more volts than you are currently.


----------



## silly88

^it is stable at this point, asks two steps less to linx with ht on. thermals looking good.
i want over 5ghz, but i am probably doing something wrong in bios, it should at least boot win at 1.5v.
this is not a 24/7 setup, i do not really need these high clocks, just want to test the limits of the chip, so, it's a one-time-only burning


----------



## Wookieelover

What LLC are you using?


----------



## silly88

at the upper shot, llc setting high. ram is a bit tightened, at 2ghz, 9-10-9-24-cr1.


----------



## Wookieelover

Using High llc is your problem. Lower your voltage and set llc too very high. Extreme is well just too extreme.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no fold on 4.8Ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> is this your at load voltage?
> 
> at 4.6 i think i need 1.410 in bios with is about [email protected] load
> 
> my chips sucks though...rofl


No Idea, It was stable doing everything but folding

and yes this is load, once I find a stable point I fold 24/7


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Using High llc is your problem. Lower your voltage and set llc too very high. Extreme is well just too extreme.


There's nothing wrong with high llc. It's a matter of preference in how you want the voltage treating your chip. I use high llc all the way up to 5.1. And above which I switch to very high llc for obvious reasons.


----------



## Difunto

Hey noob question here, why does everyone overclocks with a 37-38 multiplier? is it bad doing it with a 43xmulti?
this is my 24/7 overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/2715915


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Using High llc is your problem. Lower your voltage and set llc too very high. Extreme is well just too extreme.


Pfffffft extreme is too high eh ? How do you think I get my clocks stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> No Idea, It was stable doing everything but folding
> 
> and yes this is load, once I find a stable point I fold 24/7


That is very weird








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with high llc. It's a matter of preference in how you want the voltage treating your chip. I use high llc all the way up to 5.1. And above which I switch to very high llc for obvious reasons.


This Late Bloomer uses LLC Extreme on most of my clocks







cause overvolting my crap is what I do







BTW I am always up for a new way of doing things







Ive never been able to get stable clocks above 4.6 that don't require LLC Extreme ! Suggestions









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey noob question here, why does everyone overclocks with a 37-38 multiplier? is it bad doing it with a 43xmulti?
> this is my 24/7 overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/2715915


Nothing wrong with higher multis . Just these ones seem to get good results


----------



## zerokool_3211

yeah i pretty much run extreme llc on everything as well...i think it is because madman does it...rofl


----------



## silly88

made it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> yeah i pretty much run extreme llc on everything as well...i think it is because madman does it...rofl


Well, we can't all be madmen though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Well, we can't all be madmen though.


That's right there can only be ONE


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silly88*
> 
> made it


Well Done







on air too Rep + for u


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's right there can only be ONE


http://www.sherv.net/praising.lord-emoticon-2907.html HOMECINEMA-PC, King of Madman.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/praising.lord-emoticon-2907.html HOMECINEMA-PC, King of Madman.










Thanks mate







But it should be like this : HOMECINEMA-PC 3820 Overclock







King Madman


----------



## Wookieelover

Think my RIVF is dead.

00 error code and wont boot.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Think my RIVF is dead.
> 
> 00 error code and wont boot.
> 
> Any ideas?


cpus dead, happend on my maximus v extreme


----------



## Wookieelover

How the Frak does my chip die? Have hardly overvolted it. Most i ever went was 1.48v and that was to see if I could get 5.1 stable.
It has been a goldish chip up until now...
I dont understand what happened to it...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> How the Frak does my chip die? Have hardly overvolted it. Most i ever went was 1.48v and that was to see if I could get 5.1 stable.
> It has been a goldish chip up until now...
> I dont understand what happened to it...


Pretty sure it was 00 code I had and my CPU had only seen power for 2 hours. Doesn't have to be volts may have been a power surge or if you recently removed it static shock. Still don't really know what killed my 3570k but 2 different boards and it does the same


----------



## Wookieelover

Oh this gets better and better...
I can find all the packaging for the 3820 but not the flipping receipt.


----------



## Wookieelover

How does intel handle rma chips?
Do i contact the seller?
Oh wait i dont have my receipt... DERP.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> How does intel handle rma chips?
> Do i contact the seller?
> Oh wait i dont have my receipt... DERP.


where did you get it from


----------



## Wookieelover

Paid cash at a local computer shop.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Think my RIVF is dead.
> 
> 00 error code and wont boot.
> 
> Any ideas?


Are you absolutely sure? I had that happen shortly after my initial installation. I was "Farting" around, and was new to OC'ing x79. I thought I blew the chip. Might be a silly question, but did you wipe the CMOS and everything? I think I had to wait like a hour and wipe the CMOS twice ( not some arbitrary number, just didnt work the first time







), then BAM. Working fine ever since.


----------



## silly88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on air too Rep + for u


thanks

just wanted to share something interesting... for a while, i thought that something was wrong with my mobo, because it just wouldn't get multi over 36 in windows. i set everything in bios, strap was working, but multi in win... no-no.
i thought that i damaged it somehow, because i had an earlier oc to 4750.
i've only managed to crack this thing a few days ago... when i start realtemp, which i was using for monitoring, the multi instantly goes to 36. it stays there even after i kill the process, and stays the same until i reboot.

anyhow... interesting ghost. if anyone else has the same problem, perhaps it could help


----------



## cputech

does anyone have any good cmo they want to put up so i can download would like to see what other people are doing for stable overclocks


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Are you absolutely sure? I had that happen shortly after my initial installation. I was "Farting" around, and was new to OC'ing x79. I thought I blew the chip. Might be a silly question, but did you wipe the CMOS and everything? I think I had to wait like a hour and wipe the CMOS twice ( not some arbitrary number, just didnt work the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), then BAM. Working fine ever since.


As others have said, it looks like a dead chip not board. I have already tried re-flashing the bios again. I will take out the cmos battery when i get home from work. But i doubt its that simple.

Looks like it is back to my trusty Phenom x4 955 BE for the time being.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> As others have said, it looks like a dead chip not board. I have already tried re-flashing the bios again. I will take out the cmos battery when i get home from work. But i doubt its that simple.
> 
> Looks like it is back to my trusty Phenom x4 955 BE for the time being.


Well either way... Good Luck! and let us know how it goes.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cputech*
> 
> does anyone have any good cmo they want to put up so i can download would like to see what other people are doing for stable overclocks


Post No : 2636 , Page 132


----------



## Wookieelover

Chip is being tested today at the retailer.
Should hear back from them tommorrow.
Fingers crossed its dead.
Replacement on the spot then.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Chip is being tested today at the retailer.
> Should hear back from them tommorrow.
> Fingers crossed its dead.
> Replacement on the spot then.


and if it is the board ? got receipt ?


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah I got no worries on board replacement.
Bought online with credit card from PCCG.
So only have to send board back to them.

Before i removed the cpu i noticed that the cpu fault led was on. Really gotta love that feature on the RIVF.

Also it could totally unrelated but for while I had been noticing that two of my cores where as much as +10c hotter than the other two. And that was during idle and load at any voltage.
Possible poor IHS soldering?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Yeah I got no worries on board replacement.
> Bought online with credit card from PCCG.
> So only have to send board back to them.
> 
> Before i removed the cpu i noticed that the cpu fault led was on. Really gotta love that feature on the RIVF.
> 
> Also it could totally unrelated but for while I had been noticing that two of my cores where as much as +10c hotter than the other two. And that was during idle and load at any voltage.
> Possible poor IHS soldering?


Def poor factory soldering under 100% load on my chippy core 0 runs 10c higher than core 2


----------



## wolvers

Woop! Got a 3820 coming next week so I'll be back then to annoy you lot looking for OCing advice.


----------



## cputech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Post No : 2636 , Page 132


Well, i changed all the things that there were there but no luck i also tried to adjust it to what i thought would work with my configuration, but sadly nothing thank i think there must be to big of difference in hardware

send me your hardware specs. i would send you mine but im to depressed now.


----------



## kizwan

@cputech,

You can add your rig with complete spec in your signature. Just go to your profile, at the bottom click "Create a new rig" & fill out the form. Then in your profile page, click "Edit Signature" & select your rig in "Show off stuff in your signature" drop-down menu.


----------



## Wookieelover

Good news

Retailer called and just that the chip was infact dead. My replacement is waiting for me to pick up.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Good news
> 
> Retailer called and just that the chip was infact dead. My replacement is waiting for me to pick up.


Good stuff dude but will you win the silicon lottery with this one


----------



## Wookieelover

The force is strong in this one.

Only worried that the cpu died from something wrong with the RIVF. Cause I know I did not kill it myself.


----------



## wolvers

OK, finally decided on an RIVF for the 3820. Looking forward to having a play it looks like a nice OCing board. Might even get my DVM out!!









Edit; if I post the batch code from the 3820, will anyone here be able to tell if it's from a decent batch?


----------



## x2ezx

Hi, just finish my new rig, Rampage IV Formula and a I7 3820. Easy to overclock with 37x125 with 1.37v. But I dont know why , im unable to set a multi below 37. I entering 35 and change for 37, I'm stock with multi between 37 and 44. i flash to the last BIOS.

Any idea??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> The force is strong in this one.
> 
> Only worried that the cpu died from something wrong with the RIVF. Cause I know I did not kill it myself.


Be positive dude post a screener when your ready








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> OK, finally decided on an RIVF for the 3820. Looking forward to having a play it looks like a nice OCing board. Might even get my DVM out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; if I post the batch code from the 3820, will anyone here be able to tell if it's from a decent batch?


Yep post it


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Be positive dude post a screener when your ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep post it


first overclock with new Costa Rica cpu.
Did not even break a sweat.
Same settings as the Malay chip.



Oh and this chip has more even temps than the last. All cores are within 1-2c of each other. Not like the dead one that had two cores +10 hotter than the rest.

Atm the TIM is curing so I cant say for sure, BUT this chip does look hotter than the last one.
Was getting better idle with old chip Malay compared to the current Costa.


----------



## Wookieelover

Does anyone know the correct amount of preasure I should use on my Koolance 380i?
How far should i screw down the mounts?
Till they bottom out or a happy medium?

Can not find anything anywhere about correct mounting of that 380i block.


----------



## kizwan

What is your delta temps, idle & load? Mine is 7C for idle & ~30C for load (4.5GHz) (43 - 44C when stress).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Does anyone know the correct amount of preasure I should use on my Koolance 380i?
> How far should i screw down the mounts?
> Till they bottom out or a happy medium?
> 
> Can not find anything anywhere about correct mounting of that 380i block.


I think "standard" procedure apply; until you can't screw down anymore using your bare hand & before the mounting bracket start to bend.


----------



## x2ezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think "standard" procedure apply; until you can't screw down anymore using your bare hand & before the mounting bracket start to bend.


----------



## x2ezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Hi, just finish my new rig, Rampage IV Formula and a I7 3820. Easy to overclock with 37x125 with 1.37v. But I dont know why , im unable to set a multi below 37. I entering 35 and change for 37, I'm stock with multi between 37 and 44. i flash to the last BIOS.
> 
> Any idea??


That's bc 36 is the stock non-turbo speed. Anything below 37 doesn't make sense, and 35 would be downclocking. I think I got my answer!!


----------



## kizwan

Glad you've figured it out.







I've never put multi below 37, so no idea how it will behave when inputting lower than 37.


----------



## Wookieelover

Have figured out why idle temps are so high on this chip.
Seems I had all C-states set to auto not enabled. With enabled my idle temps dropped 3c-4c. Power usage at idle went to 25w from 60w.

This chip is handling lower voltage than my last one did.
I have a stable 4.6ghz @ 1.325v and no signs of instability yet.
Going to keep lowering it till it crashes.

Will go for a 5+ ghz overclocked tomorrow sometime. Be good if this chip continues its current trend of needing less volts. Might be able to get 5ghz @ 1.4v or less.


----------



## Wookieelover

How low can it go....



4.6ghz @ 1.3v

And now 4.6ghz @ 1.26v in bios








My last Malay 3820 would not even boot into windows at this clock & voltage.
Going to run Prime95 over night while at work and see if it holds its stability.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's not bad at all dude ive got a costa as well


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep post it


Batch#: 3213B853
S-spec: SR0LD
Costa Rica


----------



## Zilart

trying to figure out what I need to do to stablize at 5.0ghz because I can boot at 5.0 ghz and run simple tasks but as soon as I run any bench programs to test it's stability it either locks up or bsod's. usually get error 0x9c or 0x101.

i7 3820
asus RIVE
1600mhz ram

I know this is to post where your at so here's my stable O.C

http://valid.canardpc.com/2723587


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> trying to figure out what I need to do to stablize at 5.0ghz because I can boot at 5.0 ghz and run simple tasks but as soon as I run any bench programs to test it's stability it either locks up or bsod's. usually get error 0x9c or 0x101.
> 
> i7 3820
> asus RIVE
> 1600mhz ram
> 
> I know this is to post where your at so here's my stable O.C
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2723587


MOOOAAARRR VOLTAAAAGEEEEE


----------



## Zilart

using an H80 w/c

Vcore 1.448
when I go up to 1.5-1.550
is when I bsod....

oh and run into temp issue 72c is a little to high under load for my tastes... It's been a long time since I tinkered with OC.Idles at 34c


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> trying to figure out what I need to do to stablize at 5.0ghz because I can boot at 5.0 ghz and run simple tasks but as soon as I run any bench programs to test it's stability it either locks up or bsod's. usually get error 0x9c or 0x101.
> 
> i7 3820
> asus RIVE
> 1600mhz ram
> 
> I know this is to post where your at so here's my stable O.C
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2723587


Yep this what you do with that here







Shooting things + Fly choppers = COOL JOB









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> MOOOAAARRR VOLTAAAAGEEEEE










Where you been at OCD girl


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you been at OCD girl


.

I've just had nothing to post really :/ I'm going to be posting a rig update this week though! Then if the update is good I'll be doing a 5GHz 24/7 clock


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> .
> 
> I've just had nothing to post really :/ I'm going to be posting a rig update this week though! Then if the update is good I'll be doing a 5GHz 24/7 clock


Well I hope you achieve your goal


----------



## Wookieelover

I had to up voltage slightly but I have a 12+ hour prime95 overclock.
4.6 ghz @ 1.270v

My old chip needed 1.330v to be as stable at same speed.
Have not yet tried 5 ghz as ambient temps have been rediculous for overclocking in Adelaide.
Old chip needed 1.415v in bios with very high llc. Which was 1.435v in windows and 1.444 under load.

Ultimate goal is to get 5 ghz stable with under 1.4v.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I had to up voltage slightly but I have a 12+ hour prime95 overclock.
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.270v
> 
> My old chip needed 1.330v to be as stable at same speed.
> Have not yet tried 5 ghz as ambient temps have been rediculous for overclocking in Adelaide.
> Old chip needed 1.415v in bios with very high llc. Which was 1.435v in windows and 1.444 under load.
> 
> Ultimate goal is to get 5 ghz stable with under 1.4v.


So far so good then by the sound of it


----------



## Zilart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2724617








stable 5.0ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2724617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable 5.0ghz


Good Stuff







1.48vcore in the bios by any chance








What are your secondary voltages like vtt , vscca , ram speed ,ect , ect if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.48vcore in the bios by any chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your secondary voltages like vtt , vscca , ram speed ,ect , ect if you don't mind me asking


Hope that helps








bclk 128.375
vore 1.470
Vtt 1.246
vccsa same as vscca? 1.209
ram Vlt 1.670
[email protected]

temps sitting around 31 idle / 51 load w/H80

I'm pretty sure she's got more in her as well.


----------



## Wookieelover

What are your ambient temps like with that idle & load ?


----------



## Zilart

that's a good question... I'm in a tent about 6.2k msl







... Being serious couldn't tell you.. I did that at noonish my time when the a/c was on and they don't have a temp. just cold warm hot... subzero sense on the Rive says 32c though if that helps... It's just taking temp inside the case.

update







5.1ghz 28c idle now.. and I remembered to see what the temp was in the tent when it's cool it's 71F.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> that's a good question... I'm in a tent about 6.2k msl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Being serious couldn't tell you.. I did that at noonish my time when the a/c was on and they don't have a temp. just cold warm hot... subzero sense on the Rive says 32c though if that helps... It's just taking temp inside the case.
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1ghz 28c idle now.. and I remembered to see what the temp was in the tent when it's cool it's 71F.


Dude you pulled 5Ghz in a tent in the desert ? That's Legendary


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude you pulled 5Ghz in a tent in the desert ? That's Legendary


Thanks







I'll be your way in June haha. Trying to break 5.3 but looking at other folks tweeks, along with my attempts. I'm gonna have to turn off 2 cores.. Being that I'm a new turning off to cores to achieve a higher mark will only get more a faster process on the task at hand and will limit multi-tasking correct?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726133 working this atm... I think if I can get 5.2 ghz out of it out here I'll be satisfied until I get home and install my new cooling. Did in my trials figure out why some don't like the 3820 with out the internet. multiplier stops at 44..


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your way in June haha. Trying to break 5.3 but looking at other folks tweeks, along with my attempts. I'm gonna have to turn off 2 cores.. Being that I'm a new turning off to cores to achieve a higher mark will only get more a faster process on the task at hand and will limit multi-tasking correct?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726133 working this atm... I think if I can get 5.2 ghz out of it out here I'll be satisfied until I get home and install my new cooling. Did in my trials figure out why some don't like the 3820 with out the internet. multiplier stops at 44..


That is correct indeed! I used to disable cores when clocking my Bulldozer on my CHV. All you're old settings will be completely irrelevant when you start disabling cores though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your way in June haha. Trying to break 5.3 but looking at other folks tweeks, along with my attempts. I'm gonna have to turn off 2 cores.. Being that I'm a new turning off to cores to achieve a higher mark will only get more a faster process on the task at hand and will limit multi-tasking correct?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726133 working this atm... I think if I can get 5.2 ghz out of it out here I'll be satisfied until I get home and install my new cooling. Did in my trials figure out why some don't like the 3820 with out the internet. multiplier stops at 44..


That's looking really good







Have you tried to bench with Prime 95 ? on your 5Gigahurtle clocks yet








Heres my 2nd best one .......


----------



## Nitrogannex

Meh, It's folding stable and temps aren't bad

this still an easier OCer than my old X6, Very fickle with voltage and if it got too hot it would just crash, no throttleing


----------



## kizwan

Woo, she look hot! This is me referring to your profile picture & your 3820. What is the temperature when folding?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Woo, she look hot! This is me referring to your profile picture & your 3820. What is the temperature when folding?


Not as good as I thought, 84-89c, time to downclock


----------



## Nitrogannex

Yeah, I like this better


----------



## kizwan

That's more like it. Did you try 4.5GHz? I'm guessing your ambient is 24 - 26C.


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's looking really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to bench with Prime 95 ? on your 5Gigahurtle clocks yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my 2nd best one .......


p95 crashed at 1hr... nova bench/super pi fine... tried 2 cores couldn't get it stable. brought it down to 5.08 runs fine...


----------



## nickolp1974

Interested to know what vtt and sa folks are running, keep hearing you shouldn't go over 1.2v and also reading intel spec about being 0.3 from vdim, hows that work when a lot of ram is rated 1.65v, whats your thoughts??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Woo, she look hot! This is me referring to your profile picture & your 3820. What is the temperature when folding?











@ Nicklop I used to run 1.4 vtt and vscca on my first and best 3820 till I overvolted too much on 1.7 + vcore







but 1.2 - 1.25 is the go or lower if you can with your second vtt on auto . I believe too that the on hexys you have to watch those voltages more closely they are much more sensitive to early degredation.......apparently


----------



## nickolp1974

so on a custom watercooled 3820 i should be ok upto 1.25v??? and thx


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> so on a custom watercooled 3820 i should be ok upto 1.25v??? and thx


Up to and over as well


----------



## nickolp1974

Keep getting cpu overvoltage at post?? 1.575v bios 3404(best for me with win8)


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Keep getting cpu overvoltage at post?? 1.575v bios 3404(best for me with win8)


That voltage is WAY to high.
What ghz are you try to run?


----------



## nickolp1974

5250mhz, can bench 3d mark firestike extreme @5185, 1.55v with temps not exceeding 68c, i guess i should perhaps call that my limit.


----------



## Wookieelover

WOW just WOW...









5ghz @ 1.36v with high llc

This chip is a Winner.









Last 3820 needed 1.416v with very high llc to pass IBT


----------



## Aphid

You sure that's not running at 1500mhz? cpuz says you're only on a 12x multi


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> You sure that's not running at 1500mhz? cpuz says you're only on a 12x multi


Lmao.. that is cause I have all c-states enabled and the clocks throttled down at idle

The QPI link speed should be a give away to the correct speed.


there ya go








It needed a bit more voltage to be prime95 stable.
Have been running prime95+IBT+web browsing for stability testing. works great










With a bit more voltage my g-flops shot up heaps.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 
> 
> WOW just WOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz @ 1.36v with high llc
> 
> This chip is a Winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last 3820 needed 1.416v with very high llc to pass IBT


Nice vcore as you wear it in that vcore will go up if it does need more just bump up the LLC to extreme or ultra








No sorry but my first malay L202 batch will always be the winner.....RIP








 2nd best clock









This is what a P95 screener looks like........
 Done with 760i thermaltake , cpu360 koolance block and 2nd 120mm rad


----------



## wolvers

80degC core temps is Ok on these?

Got my RIVF now, so will be building at the weekend. Anyone had a look at my batch codes a page or two back?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> 80degC core temps is Ok on these?


Depends on what gigahertz you're running at. Basically, 80C still OK. 3820 TJmax is 100C. In 31C ambient, running @4.8GHz, I can easily reached 80C when stressing.


----------



## Bridges71

Is anyone using a 166 strap speed? I'd rather not go over 290 post to try to decipher what's what. I'm currently using 4.6 at 1.38 volts for 24/7 use and going to 5.0 at 1.445 when I play planetside 2 ( yes it helps frame rate in this). I am wondering how much people have pushed past this.

I'm not sure about what is too many volts, and what to start the mulitplier at the 166 strap to try something over 5.0ghz. Is anyone doing this? My temps are Very managable at 5.0 at 55 to 58 under gaming load.

TY in advance


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> 80degC core temps is Ok on these?
> 
> Got my RIVF now, so will be building at the weekend. Anyone had a look at my batch codes a page or two back?


Yep you should get 5gigs easy and if you look at screener you will see that core 0 is a rouge core hotter than the rest under load







like the costarica im running now









@Bridges71 I don't know or heard of anyone running 166 strap







I have run 140 or so at lower multipliers and 5gigs @ 1.445vcore is vgood as long as its stable P95 that is


----------



## wolvers

5 gigabums as a 24/7 OC? I'd be well pleased with that.

Still, I've got the board and the cooling for it I reckon.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Lmao.. that is cause I have all c-states enabled and the clocks throttled down at idle
> 
> The QPI link speed should be a give away to the correct speed.


Hmm that's interesting, why does cpuz not show my clocks throttling down? I have all c-states and speedstep on, but the multi doesn't change... Could it be that cpuz doesn't read my board correctly? I'm using a P9X79 pro.
RealTemp T|I shows a down multi of about 5x but nowhere near how much yours is coming down by.
I'd love it if it was really throttling properly, or cpuz could report properly


----------



## kizwan

What version of CPU-Z are you using? I'm using 1.61 & it does show CPU is throttling down when idle.



Even with 1.63 also show CPU is throttling down when idle.



BTW, lowest multi is x12. How do you get x5 multi? Anyway, somewhere between 1.62.x & (before) 1.63, CPU-Z will show max frequency even though it actually throttle down when idle. You should use Real Temp or Core Temp to monitor the correct CPU frequency. I only have CPU-Z v1.61.3 & 1.63. Didn't use any of the 1.62.x release, so I never experience the issue.


----------



## Aphid

Oh I meant that it would come down from 38x to 33x so a 5x difference. I'll check out a new version of cpuz


----------



## Aphid

Actually, I think it might be a windows 8 bug.... 1.62 and 1.63 are the same not showing throttle speed. meh.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Actually, I think it might be a windows 8 bug.... 1.62 and 1.63 are the same not showing throttle speed. meh.


I am not a fan of Windows bugs







especially on my trucks windscreen


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am not a fan of Windows bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially on my trucks windscreen


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


All is good yes


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Possibly no IVY-E afterall;









http://wccftech.com/intel-reportedly-preparing-x99-chipset-power-future-hedt-platform/


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All is good yes


hi, nice avatar you got there man, feeling hard stiffy thing stuck deep down there. LOL!







Peace


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> hi, nice avatar you got there man, feeling hard stiffy thing stuck deep down there. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


----------



## Bridges71

Thanks. As far as I know I don't have options between 125 and 166. My 5.0 Is stable and effective. guess I should be happy.


----------



## Zilart

Guess I'm stuck at 5.1GHZ out here in the desert. HOMECINEMA I'm re-rolling my build in a few weeks. Some new toys at my house It looks like christmas 2 titans SC / xspc dual loop /cosmos 2/ i7 3930k and 3 24in 144mhz monitors >.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Possibly no IVY-E afterall;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-reportedly-preparing-x99-chipset-power-future-hedt-platform/


I hope not


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:
Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK* 

Possibly no IVY-E afterall;








http://wccftech.com/intel-reportedly-preparing-x99-chipset-power-future-hedt-platform/

That is not good news









Quote:
Originally Posted by *Zilart* 

Guess I'm stuck at 5.1GHZ out here in the desert. HOMECINEMA I'm re-rolling my build in a few weeks. Some new toys at my house It looks like christmas 2 titans SC / xspc dual loop /cosmos 2/ i7 3930k and 3 24in 144mhz monitors >.
Your making me envious







Flyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I hope not


The last thing I need is a cpu soldered into the m/board









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> Thanks. As far as I know I don't have options between 125 and 166. My 5.0 Is stable and effective. guess I should be happy.


Yes you should be


----------



## LayerCakes

How do these temps look?


----------



## kizwan

Temps look ok to me. Nice temps for 4.8GHz IMO.


----------



## Zilart

So I have a question kinda off topic but not really. From a reboot when I win7 loads it always has basic low res. And I have to reset it every time to my previous setting any idea why?


----------



## kizwan

If it is resolution problem, to get better help post in Rampage IV x79 motherboard thread or GTX690 thread. You might want post detail explanation of the problem such as what is the resolution (and also what colors? 16bit? 32bit?) after boot & what you do to reset back to your previous setting.


----------



## Zilart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If it is resolution problem, to get better help post in Rampage IV x79 motherboard thread or GTX690 thread. You might want post detail explanation of the problem such as what is the resolution (and also what colors? 16bit? 32bit?) after boot & what you do to reset back to your previous setting.


Thanks


----------



## Wookieelover

My final voltage was 1.27v in bios, high llc for 4.6ghz


And I got bored...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> 
> How do these temps look?


Looks sweet to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 
> 
> My final voltage was 1.27v in bios, high llc for 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> And I got bored...


VGood vcore and temps Good stuff ^^^^^^^^^^









Anyways I got bored and did these.....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6153170









[email protected] 1.445vcore 1124 / 3636

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4622557
















[email protected] 1.535vcore 1124 / 3683

And this one as well









[email protected] GTX 660ti SLI 1124 / 3636 69fps 2886pts


----------



## muhd86

i have an intel 3820 cpu with asrock xtreme 6 x79 mobo - i cant seem to know the setings to do 5ghz , can some one pls post on how to achieve 5ghz , i like benchmarking hence i would appreciate if some one help out .

what block setings and voltage and multi to apply , i dont wana over clock the ram i have value gskill ram which over clocks well to 1600mhz on stock voltage 1.5 volts .


----------



## corbyj

I just received my 3280 and just about everything else yesterday...waiting on my mobo and psu. A friend told me to run the computer at stock settings for a few weeks to let the tim set. Is that an accurate statement? Super excited about getting it going as it's my first build! I am only half way through reading this entire thread.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> I just received my 3280 and just about everything else yesterday...waiting on my mobo and psu. A friend told me to run the computer at stock settings for a few weeks to let the tim set. Is that an accurate statement? Super excited about getting it going as it's my first build! I am only half way through reading this entire thread.


I don't think that is necessary but if you use a TIM that requires curing time then it's good idea to wait it to cured to get optimized performance from the TIM. Still, not necessary.


----------



## oelkanne

Soooo...Good maorning Ladys









Im reading this since i got my rig put together...right now i´m asking myself....du u want to burn youre CPU to Heaven???...YES

Reading all the Posts make think like this:
Reach 5,0 GhZ with 3820 isn´t impossible
fisrt LLC high (or higher)
Vcore 1,45 minimum
C-States on or off?
Strap @ 125 ?
Multi between 35-38

So sorry 4 bad english ..hope anybody could understand my ?oppnion? to rech that 5 GhZ...fk this chip i want to get that









THX 4 help and hopefully not to geeting anyoune mad because i think that is a never ending story


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Soooo...Good maorning Ladys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im reading this since i got my rig put together...right now i´m asking myself....du u want to burn youre CPU to Heaven???...YES
> 
> Reading all the Posts make think like this:
> Reach 5,0 GhZ with 3820 isn´t impossible
> fisrt LLC high (or higher)
> Vcore 1,45 minimum
> C-States on or off?
> Strap @ 125 ?
> Multi between 35-38
> 
> So sorry 4 bad english ..hope anybody could understand my ?oppnion? to rech that 5 GhZ...fk this chip i want to get that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX 4 help and hopefully not to geeting anyoune mad because i think that is a never ending story


Strap: 125
Multi: 40
Vcore: use 1.45 as a base then go up in small increments until stable









Good luck!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Soooo...Good maorning Ladys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im reading this since i got my rig put together...right now i´m asking myself....du u want to burn youre CPU to Heaven???...YES
> 
> Reading all the Posts make think like this:
> Reach 5,0 GhZ with 3820 isn´t impossible
> fisrt LLC high (or higher)
> Vcore 1,45 minimum
> C-States on or off?
> Strap @ 125 ?
> Multi between 35-38
> 
> So sorry 4 bad english ..hope anybody could understand my ?oppnion? to rech that 5 GhZ...fk this chip i want to get that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX 4 help and hopefully not to geeting anyoune mad because i think that is a never ending story



C states enabled , s/step enabled , LLC Ultra or extreme







Look at my i7 3820 photos lots to see in there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Strap: 125
> Multi: 40
> Vcore: use 1.45 as a base then go up in small increments until stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Those cards of yours are fully sick


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Those cards of yours are fully sick




What, these ones?


----------



## oelkanne

Big Thanks:thumb:

this is gonna be an Interresting Sunday

@HomeCinema...

Yeah i´ve seen youre Sreens but ou scared me the first time when u texted liked ... CPU is dead..RIP...








I´m so scraed to do that but...no risk no fun...no 5,0 GhZ

so gota work now...see ya all...hopefully bootstable at the gaming rig


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Big Thanks:thumb:
> 
> this is gonna be an Interresting Sunday
> 
> @HomeCinema...
> 
> Yeah i´ve seen youre Sreens but ou scared me the first time when u texted liked ... CPU is dead..RIP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m so scraed to do that but...no risk no fun...no 5,0 GhZ
> 
> so gota work now...see ya all...hopefully bootstable at the gaming rig


Yeah I did that to my first and best 3820 . Shoving 1.7vcore + to get 5480 will do that







But im much more refined these days


----------



## Rbby258

my 3570k died after 2 hours used 1.7v -62c not got round to getting another one yet, a lot of money just for benching, nice having both rampage 4 extreme and maximus v extreme though. Also after many hours over the year at 5300mhz 1.6v my 3820 now needs 1.5v for 4875mh, when i first got it 1.4v 5ghz


----------



## Difunto

Does any1 know why my gtx titan doesn't post when i go over 4.6ghz am at 4.5 but when i go at like 4.8ghz or 4.6ghz it just doesn't make the monitor turn on... i can hear that the computer went into windows but then i hear like if driver crashed since the monitor doesnt turn on..."it used to work with my old gtx 680 at 4.8ghz or 4.6ghz"


----------



## oelkanne

first goal reached









4,8 GhZ IBT 5 Rounds max temp

58,52,50,56°C

BCLK 126,5
Vcore 1,375
multi 38
llc xtreme
vccsa high

it tickles when the system boots









now playing BF3 lets see how this run´s

THX


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> first goal reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,8 GhZ IBT 5 Rounds max temp
> 
> 58,52,50,56°C
> 
> BCLK 126,5
> Vcore 1,375
> multi 38
> llc xtreme
> vccsa high
> 
> it tickles when the system boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now playing BF3 lets see how this run´s
> 
> THX


Are you on water? Even if you are those temps are a big ask!


----------



## oelkanne

yepp..custom water Loop...

try to get lower Vcore now...Bios 1,32..stable test..

Core Temp...thought this is beautifullclose to 60° per core...hmmm

So 1,32 Vcor in Bios give me a instant blue..now 1,34Vcore....same temps?...

Is this so bad??...Prime running now an max CPU Package 50°C

what should be done 4 better temps???

BCLK 126,5
Vcore 1,36
multi 38
llc high
vccsa regular

prime not stable under 1,39Vc...but why?...bad chip huh


----------



## wolvers

Opening gambit, a quick and dirty OC (CPU only, RAM is stockish still) to bed in the TIM.









4.625Ghz, 1.3vcore, 1.2v VTT, 1.16v VCCSA. 52degC max core temp.



Pleased so far.


----------



## zerokool_3211

idk why i am not able to get clocks at anywhere close to any of your vcores.....rofl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> yepp..custom water Loop...
> 
> try to get lower Vcore now...Bios 1,32..stable test..
> 
> Core Temp...thought this is beautifullclose to 60° per core...hmmm
> 
> So 1,32 Vcor in Bios give me a instant blue..now 1,34Vcore....same temps?...
> 
> Is this so bad??...Prime running now an max CPU Package 50°C
> 
> what should be done 4 better temps???
> 
> BCLK 126,5
> Vcore 1,36
> multi 38
> llc high
> vccsa regular
> 
> prime not stable under 1,39Vc...but why?...bad chip huh


A dog chip is when you need 1.5vcore + for that clock
try for a start 1.43vcore and LLC on Xtreme









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Opening gambit, a quick and dirty OC (CPU only, RAM is stockish still) to bed in the TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.625Ghz, 1.3vcore, 1.2v VTT, 1.16v VCCSA. 52degC max core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased so far.


Nothing wrong with this action


----------



## wolvers

Same voltages, 4.8Ghz. Feels like I might of gotten lucky with this one.


----------



## LayerCakes

Makes me wonder what actually makes a good chip. And how common they are. Like someone I know has a god-tier 2500K. Is stable for about 5 minutes on prime 5GHz stock Vcore.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Makes me wonder what actually makes a good chip. And how common they are. Like someone I know has a god-tier 2500K. Is stable for about 5 minutes on prime 5GHz stock Vcore.


I rekon a good chip is one with a very good IMC 2400+ and vcore at about from 1.35 - 1.45 for 5 Gigs and can get 5.4 Gigahurltes









Gonna have to get some w/blocked vid cards real soon me thinks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> my 3570k died after 2 hours used 1.7v -62c not got round to getting another one yet, a lot of money just for benching, nice having both rampage 4 extreme and maximus v extreme though. Also after many hours over the year at 5300mhz 1.6v my 3820 now needs 1.5v for 4875mh, when i first got it 1.4v 5ghz


[email protected] how high did you run the dram







At least you got a year out of that one with good clocks too


----------



## wolvers

Five point O gigabums, 1.4vcore (high LLC maintains 1.4v perfectly), max core temp 64degC.











I've been OCing since it was done with jumpers, and I think this is the best chip I've ever had. That probably says more about my luck than anything else though!









Now for some memory OCs. What sort of IMC volts (VCCSA?) will I need for ~2400Mhz?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Five point O gigabums, 1.4vcore (high LLC maintains 1.4v perfectly), max core temp 64degC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been OCing since it was done with jumpers, and I think this is the best chip I've ever had. That probably says more about my luck than anything else though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for some memory OCs. What sort of IMC volts (VCCSA?) will I need for ~2400Mhz?


Well Done man







Yours is a costarica too








[email protected]@1.45vcore









Better temps and vcore at this clock for me for 24/7 use







vscca 1.225v . Been thinkin to get a L204.... batch malay or a 320.... batch costa , they seem to be a low vcore / good imc all rounder . Would love to gets 5gigs @ 1.37 - 1.415 vcore @ 2400 without using LLC xtreme


----------



## wolvers

I can't get 2400mhz on the IMC, unless it's my Sammy greens that won't do it. Been up to 1.25v on VCCSA and VTT but no dice on IBT max.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I can't get 2400mhz on the IMC, unless it's my Sammy greens that won't do it. Been up to 1.25v on VCCSA and VTT but no dice on IBT max.


Can someone please explain what you mean about OC'ing the IMC? Are you actually overclcoking the controller or is that just the RAM speed?


----------



## kizwan

The RAM speed to be exact.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The RAM speed to be exact.


So is mu IMC okay if my RAM can easily do 2400MHz no problems?


----------



## wolvers

Yeah. What VCCSA and VTT volts are you using?

Is your RAM rated to run at 2400? Edit; I see from your list that it is.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> So is mu IMC okay if my RAM can easily do 2400MHz no problems?


Yes in term of quality.


----------



## LayerCakes

Has anyone ever experienced this before?

When I'm doing high clocks in BIOS, after booting in to windows not all my drivers load? Mainly my Intel LAN driver?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I can't get 2400mhz on the IMC, unless it's my Sammy greens that won't do it. Been up to 1.25v on VCCSA and VTT but no dice on IBT max.


Try moar volts on your vcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Yeah. What VCCSA and VTT volts are you using?
> 
> Is your RAM rated to run at 2400? Edit; I see from your list that it is.


My board is rated to run 2400 but my ram isn't








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes in term of quality.


Yes ive got some form of quality









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this before?
> 
> When I'm doing high clocks in BIOS, after booting in to windows not all my drivers load? Mainly my Intel LAN driver?


Mine does that too does my head in , some times it loads up quick , then other times not so







Makes it hard to pull a quick CPU-Z


----------



## Bridges71

I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try moar volts on your vcore
> My board is rated to run 2400 but my ram isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ive got some form of quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does that too does my head in , some times it loads up quick , then other times not so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it hard to pull a quick CPU-Z


Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## Paidassassin62

I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Looks like another case of the phantom LAN driver..


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try moar volts on your vcore


I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.

In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.


those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Any ideas for a fix?


Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Hmmm I thinks you need to drop that very high vcore for that clock down heaps first dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


Gskill ripjaws ( 4 1155 skt whatever ! ) 2133 @ 2408 10-12-11-28 @ 1.71v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Any ideas for a fix?


Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Hmmm I thinks you need to drop that very high vcore for that clock down heaps first dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


Gskill ripjaws ( 4 1155 skt whatever ! ) 2133 @ 2408 10-12-11-28 @ 1.71v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Any ideas for a fix?


Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Hmmm I thinks you need to drop that very high vcore for that clock down heaps first dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


Gskill ripjaws ( 4 1155 skt whatever ! ) 2133 @ 2408 10-12-11-28 @ 1.71v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Any ideas for a fix?


Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Hmmm I thinks you need to drop that very high vcore for that clock down heaps first dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


Gskill ripjaws ( 4 1155 skt whatever ! ) 2133 @ 2408 10-12-11-28 @ 1.71v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridges71*
> 
> I did one O/C way back then...Maybe 1997-99 or so.


That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Any ideas for a fix?


Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paidassassin62*
> 
> I managed to get mine to around 5 but for some reason my LAN driver would not function properly drivers


Hmmm I thinks you need to drop that very high vcore for that clock down heaps first dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm glad you said that, I was wondering that earlier. Stress testing it now.
> 
> In the interim I've been tweaking my RAM at 2050mhz. Pretty pleased with 8-10-10-24-96.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


Gskill ripjaws ( 4 1155 skt whatever ! ) 2133 @ 2408 10-12-11-28 @ 1.71v








Damn you murphy 3rd time ive done this


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That means to me that you need to get those skills up to date........get crackin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in my mitts a Sammy pro 840 256Gb SSD maybe its time to flash the newest bios and a clean re-install of win8 !


I did a clean W8 install yesterday on my 840 pro, made no difference


----------



## wolvers

Holy duplicate posts Batman!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> those are very nice speeds and timings....i am running my mushkin redline 2133 @ 2333 10-11-12-28


I'm going to stick with it for now. The best I could get yesterday @2400mhz was 11-12-12-31-2T, although I think I can still improve that slightly.

I'm pretty sure that 2050mhz 8-10-10-24-1T is faster than 2400mhz CL11, possibly even faster than 2400mhz CL10.


----------



## Nitrogannex

What would you guys suggest as decent temps for 24/7 folding. I'm in the TC with my 3820 and as far as PPD 4.3 isn't cutting it. I've been able to hit 4.8 folding stable, but my temps were hitting 90c. is that too high. Currently my 4.3 draws 1.27 vcore and 90watts, and them temps are around 60c at 100% load


----------



## LayerCakes

6 hours on Prime at the magic 5!


----------



## wolvers

Nice work.









1.35v is really high for VTT and VCCSA though. Mine are both at 1.15v.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v is really high for VTT and VCCSA though. Mine are both at 1.15v.


I'll work on trimming tomorrow


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> I'll work on trimming tomorrow


I thought that 1.2 was the safe max for those voltages. 1.35 sounds a little high...
My 5ghz oc has both at 1.1850v i believe.


----------



## wolvers

That's as I understand it too. Over 1.2v and chip degredation is higher.

Another thing I learned last night is that this platform prefers a slightly higher BCLK, 128-131. This enables a reduced PLL voltage to ~1.65v and higher clocks at lower vcores. Certainly works for me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> That's as I understand it too. Over 1.2v and chip degredation is higher.
> 
> Another thing I learned last night is that this platform prefers a slightly higher BCLK, 128-131. This enables a reduced PLL voltage to ~1.65v and higher clocks at lower vcores. Certainly works for me.


Mainly for hexcores they are much more sensitive to secondary voltages compared to the 3820 depends on how strong your chippie is too








Check my idle temps.....


----------



## wolvers

Core #02 is a liar!!


----------



## Wookieelover

It might not be.
My last 3820 had two cores that would report as much as 10c lower than the others.

Nice idle temps bro... But what is your ambient at for temps that low?
And what is your idle water temp delta T ?


----------



## wolvers

If ambient is >10degC then core#2 is definitely a liar!









For idle temps that low either the AC is on flat out and the ambient is 10-15degC, or he's using a chiller for the cooling loop.

These thermocouples aren't accurate at anything under 40degC anyway IMO.


----------



## LayerCakes




----------



## Matt-Matt

Thread is *owners lounge*ish.
290 pages off a single user with a great OC, that is an effort in itself


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*


Nice work.







My aim was to break 10pts with 5ghz but I've fallen just short with 9.75pts. I reckon I can do it with 5.1ghz though. That's this weekend's challenge sorted.









My other aim was to break 2pts in single core and I've managed that so one out of two aint bad.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aim was to break 10pts with 5ghz but I've fallen just short with 9.75pts. I reckon I can do it with 5.1ghz though. That's this weekend's challenge sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other aim was to break 2pts in single core and I've managed that so one out of two aint bad.


My 5 only get's me 9.53








5.1 wouldn't do it either which kinda sucks.


----------



## Bridges71

I have a noob question. How long should I let prime 95 torture test run? or does it already self stop? Just DL it and not sure.

But for short periods I'm good with my 24/7 4.6 settings and same for 5.0 " planetside" settings.

Even though prime 95 says I'm at 4.5 for both settings...help there too please?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Core #02 is a liar!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> If ambient is >10degC then core#2 is definitely a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For idle temps that low either the AC is on flat out and the ambient is 10-15degC, or he's using a chiller for the cooling loop.
> 
> These thermocouples aren't accurate at anything under 40degC anyway IMO.


We have a WINNER







Spins me out those readings somethings not quite accurate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Thread is *owners lounge*ish.
> 290 pages off a single user with a great OC, that is an effort in itself


What and who are you on about ? Fellow aussie


----------



## wolvers

Reached my Cinebench goals.











40x needs quite a bit more vcore but I reckon I can get a 5.1Ghz 24/7 OC with 130.75x39 and under 1.45vcore.









Also, been working on my Samsung RAM @2400mhz. Now stable with 10-12-12-24-1T-96 (ignore that it's 114 in the screenie!).











So my next aim is to combine the two for 5.1Ghz, 2400mhz 10-12-12-24-1T-96 fully stable. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Zilart

Trying to figure out how to bring the QPI down... getting a 0x0124 bsod?


----------



## wolvers

My new 24/7 OC. 5.1ghz, 4x4gb DDR2443 10-12-12-24-1T-96.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> My new 24/7 OC. 5.1ghz, 4x4gb DDR2443 10-12-12-24-1T-96.


That is really cool man WELL DONE


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi all!

Quick question. Im trying to run fire strike and cinebench @5.0, and it seems stable in prime95, but the speed stays locked at 1500mhz during the benches. Im sure its just something im missing, but I cant the figure it out. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Trying to figure out how to bring the QPI down... getting a 0x0124 bsod?


I believe its based on your bclk. So, lower your bclk and raise your multi if you can.


----------



## Snuckie7

Finally took my first crack at BCLK overclocking (just left the multi at 43 previously)

So far I've passed 25 runs of IBT Maximum stress level, and I'm testing Prime95 now.

The only settings I've changed are: x36 multi, 1.25 BCLK ratio, 1.25V vCore, and 50% vDroop.

Do you guys have recommendations for the other settings like PLL, PCH etc. . .those settings are all foreign to me.

Also, here is a pic of my CPU if you can read the batch number off. (not sure where to look for this. all i know is that it's a Malay chip)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Finally took my first crack at BCLK overclocking (just left the multi at 43 previously)
> 
> So far I've passed 25 runs of IBT Maximum stress level, and I'm testing Prime95 now.
> 
> The only settings I've changed are: x36 multi, 1.25 BCLK ratio, 1.25V vCore, and 50% vDroop.
> 
> Do you guys have recommendations for the other settings like PLL, PCH etc. . .those settings are all foreign to me.
> 
> Also, here is a pic of my CPU if you can read the batch number off. (not sure where to look for this. all i know is that it's a Malay chip)


You've got yourself there a L203 batch malay . Ive got one as well . Mine is a dog chip needing 1.51vcore for 5Gigahurtles







I use a costarica which needs 1.48vcore for 5Gigahurtles


----------



## Snuckie7

Oh that's unfortunate









I'm not looking for a 5GHz overclock though. A simple 4.6-4.7 GHz 24/7 OC is all need. So far, the chip seems to scale decently at the lower clocks. I only needed 1.25V to achieve 4.5GHz, so that looks promising for now.

The 30mV offset from my previous 4.3GHz OC did increase my temperatures a whopping 7C though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Oh that's unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for a 5GHz overclock though. A simple 4.6-4.7 GHz 24/7 OC is all need. So far, the chip seems to scale decently at the lower clocks. I only needed 1.25V to achieve 4.5GHz, so that looks promising for now.
> 
> The 30mV offset from my previous 4.3GHz OC did increase my temperatures a whopping 7C though.










bummer ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## wolvers

Increases in core speed will increase temps too, in addition to the extra vcore added.

What cooling are you using?


----------



## Snuckie7

Oh snap! One of my P95 workers stopped after 12 hours and 53 minutes with "-1 errors, 0 warnings"

I assume this means I failed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Increases in core speed will increase temps too, in addition to the extra vcore added.
> 
> What cooling are you using?


Just a wimpy H70 CORE. I won't be able to hit the higher overclocks without the temps getting out of control.


----------



## wolvers

Try a 128-131 BCLK and lower multi, this enabled me to get stable with less vcore and reduced PLL to 1.65v. Something I picked up from another forum.


----------



## Carlitos714

What is PPD with this CPU. Thinking of upgrading my i7-920


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay its a tad quiet here.......
Flashed my bios on Friday from 2105 to 3602 Run [email protected]@1.485vcore P95'd 3 and a bit hours









Temps between 52c - 63c







I put the vcore up 0.005 and secondary volts up a bit . NO ERRORS








I probably didn't need to up the volts a little but she's stable and that's the main thing


----------



## Bushmaster03

Good morning all! I've been following this forum / thread for a while and thought I'd contribute. Here's what I am running after finishing my loop and conducting initial stability tests. Though I am running 4.75Ghz now, I was able to get 5ghz pretty easy with this chip, but have not validated stability at that speed. Here's where I'm at now (been running P95 Small FFTs for about 7 hours):

How's it look? I'm pretty new to x79 overclocking. Rig is listed below









Edit: That screen shot is hard to read







its running at 1.448v full load, 125 BCLK * 38 multi (HT enabled). Core temps are 73, 68, 67, 73.


----------



## kizwan

Don't worry. We can right-click the picture & open it in new tab. It will open the full size picture.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hey guys, how would one stabilize a BCLK overclock?

I'm pretty sure bumping this up to 125 MHz has made my GPU unstable. Too many megahertz through the PCI bus!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys, how would one stabilize a BCLK overclock?
> 
> I'm pretty sure bumping this up to 125 MHz has made my GPU unstable. Too many megahertz through the PCI bus!


Try upping your cpu vcssa volts to 1.25 and cpu vtt volts 1.25 as well 2nd vtt volts on auto give it a go post back with your results


----------



## Snuckie7

Hmm my BIOS seems to be lacking those options (or has them under a different name)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What clock are you running first ?


----------



## Snuckie7

36 multi x 125 MHz BLCK, so 4.5 GHz. Core voltage is 1.252V right now (the settings above aren't mine)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> 36 multi x 125 MHz BLCK, so 4.5 GHz. Core voltage is 1.252V right now (the settings above aren't mine)


Vscca = Vccio and Cpu vsa = Cpu Vtt but on that clock I doubt you will need to . Knock up the vcore a tad first


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Vscca = Vccio and Cpu vsa = Cpu Vtt but on that clock I doubt you will need to . Knock up the vcore a tad first


Ok nice that's what I thought (bumped VCCSA to 1.25 and VCCIO to 1.20)

My CPU is stable (passed 13 hours of P95), but I think the increased BCLK frequency made my GPU unstable.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

With the gpu are you running the lataest drivers and stuff ?


----------



## Snuckie7

7950 with the latest 13.3 beta drivers.

The crashing didn't happen until I bumped my CPU up to 4.5GHz so I'm pretty sure it's that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey guys, how would one stabilize a BCLK overclock?
> 
> I'm pretty sure bumping this up to 125 MHz has made my GPU unstable. Too many megahertz through the PCI bus!


If you use CPU/BCLK Strap 125, the PCIe bus remain 100MHz. CPU has 4 straps; 100, *125*, 167, 250 where ratio are 1:1, *1:1.25*, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively.

If you set 125 BCLK Strap & 125 BCLK, 125MHz is given to CPU. PCIE = 125 / 1.25 = 100MHz.

If you set 125 BCLK Strap & 127 BCLK, 127MHz is given to CPU. PCIE = 127 / 1.25 = 101.6MHz

Make sure you set CPU/BCLK Strap & BCLK accordingly.


----------



## Bushmaster03

Sadly, other than a few voltage tweaks, I think this is where I am stuck :



I can get 5+GHz, but not without crazy volts (1.55+ VCORE) under load. I've tried everything between 125-130 BCLK to see if it will run on lower volts, but my req'd VCORE seems tightly tied to the frequency...

It probably depends on the sample, but how quickly can I expect my chip to degrade over 1.5Vcore with my loop (which at 1.55 kept temps in the mid 70's)?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushmaster03*
> 
> Sadly, other than a few voltage tweaks, I think this is where I am stuck :
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 5+GHz, but not without crazy volts (1.55+ VCORE) under load. I've tried everything between 125-130 BCLK to see if it will run on lower volts, but my req'd VCORE seems tightly tied to the frequency...
> 
> It probably depends on the sample, but how quickly can I expect my chip to degrade over 1.5Vcore with my loop (which at 1.55 kept temps in the mid 70's)?


I run mine at [email protected]@1.48vcore Under load it runs at 1.544 - 1.512vcore . Ive had this one over 7mths now no probs







So I would say years







Just don't go too crazy on your secondary volts


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I run mine at [email protected]@1.48vcore Under load it runs at 1.544 - 1.512vcore . Ive had this one over 7mths now no probs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I would say years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't go too crazy on your secondary volts


Damn...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Damn...


What I meant was like 1.4v + on your vtt and vscca for extended periods ....... but when I first started o/c'n this socket there are factory high current power settings on the rampage 4 formula board







that are set at those levels with 1.5v on 2nd vtt







but my first malay 3820 on those kinda volts ran effortlessly and cool @5Ghz







....til I shoved 1.7 + vcore down its throat for extended periods trying to pull cpu-z vals @ 5.45 Ghz +...........


----------



## LayerCakes

Do you have any form of cooling on your VRM? Mine gets pretty damn toasty and it's not good :/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Do you have any form of cooling on your VRM? Mine gets pretty damn toasty and it's not good :/


Hello there stranger







Yes I have a 80mm case fan sitting above it and heatsinks on the back of the vrms on the backplate and on the back of the socket too








Ive put a few more on the backplate since this was taken










I told you a few of about this ages ago


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Do you have any form of cooling on your VRM? Mine gets pretty damn toasty and it's not good :/


think this will fit on the formula?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/ek-fb-kit-re4-le-csq-acetal.html

if so i have a new one on ebay at the min


----------



## corbyj

I cant seem to get 4.8 Stable, but 4.75 has no problems keeping cool temps. Is 109 GFlops about normal for this cpu? Thanks, first overclock!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try 126.5x38 =4807 @ 1.38 - 1.39vcore







or look in my i73820 overclock photos , bios photos in there too


----------



## LayerCakes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2763239

New 24/7 OC now the chips had a couple of months to settle in.


----------



## Heidi

Costa Rica, a week old, on air...



Thoughts about voltage?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763239
> 
> New 24/7 OC now the chips had a couple of months to settle in.


That's nearly the same settings for mine [email protected]@1.48vcore but my multi is at 38 and differences in the amount of dram + timings









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Costa Rica, a week old, on air...
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts about voltage?


That is looking good and on AIR too







vcore average for week old costa . Keep workin on it you'll get there........


----------



## tsm106

I thought I'd share this. My sister asked me to build her an triple screen rig on a budget. I agreed cuz I'm sucker for family even though I know better lol.

Anywyays, I was browsing MC when I found an Asus P9X79 for 160 open box. I call them up to reserve it and it just got marked down to 120! My sister got a smoking deal on a 3820 combo, best price I've ever come across.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I thought I'd share this. My sister asked me to build her an triple screen rig on a budget. I agreed cuz I'm sucker for family even though I know better lol.
> 
> Anywyays, I was browsing MC when I found an Asus P9X79 for 160 open box. I call them up to reserve it and it just got marked down to 120! My sister got a smoking deal on a 3820 combo, best price I've ever come across.


Damn it







The good 2011 deals are always somewhere else , far , far away








How much for the square ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I thought I'd share this. My sister asked me to build her an triple screen rig on a budget. I agreed cuz I'm sucker for family even though I know better lol.
> 
> Anywyays, I was browsing MC when I found an Asus P9X79 for 160 open box. I call them up to reserve it and it just got marked down to 120! My sister got a smoking deal on a 3820 combo, best price I've ever come across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good 2011 deals are always somewhere else , far , far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the square ?
Click to expand...

It was the regular MC price of 230, so chip and board = 230+120=350 lolzers. That's AMD bundle territory.


----------



## Snuckie7

MC is amazing. I picked my chip up there for $199, and then my motherboard for $99. I don't think you can find a deal much better than that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It was the regular MC price of 230, so chip and board = 230+120=350 lolzers. That's AMD bundle territory.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> MC is amazing. I picked my chip up there for $199, and then my motherboard for $99. I don't think you can find a deal much better than that.
Click to expand...









that's the east coast stateside you guys get these deals from


----------



## Newb Builder

Hi people, I've had my 3820 for a couple of months now and very happy with it, but like many, i still want to see how far i can take it
but unfortunately I've got no experience OC'ing things, so was wandering If I could get some help

My 3820 is currently running @ 4.2Ghz and stressing testing was 100% perfect, not one problem under Prime95, temps got to 63-64
I hear these are still safe temps so my H100 seems to be doing ok, was wandering how I can take my OC further as I've only used presets thus far.

also will i need to upgrade my cooling before going further as i don't not what is safe when OC'ing, I know Intel say 66 is safe, but surely it can go further then that ?

Thanks in advance for any help, and My system specs are as follows :-

CoolerMaster Cosmos II Case
i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz ( BCLK - 100) w/ H100 Cooling
ASRock Extreme9 Mobo
32GB G.Skill TridentX 2400mhz RAM (4 x 8GB)
2GB XFX 7850 Black/Ghost Edition
OCZ ZT750 PSU


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newb Builder*
> 
> Hi people, I've had my 3820 for a couple of months now and very happy with it, but like many, i still want to see how far i can take it
> but unfortunately I've got no experience OC'ing things, so was wandering If I could get some help
> 
> My 3820 is currently running @ 4.2Ghz and stressing testing was 100% perfect, not one problem under Prime95, temps got to 63-64
> I hear these are still safe temps so my H100 seems to be doing ok, was wandering how I can take my OC further as I've only used presets thus far.
> 
> also will i need to upgrade my cooling before going further as i don't not what is safe when OC'ing, I know Intel say 66 is safe, but surely it can go further then that ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, and My system specs are as follows :-
> 
> CoolerMaster Cosmos II Case
> i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz ( BCLK - 100) w/ H100 Cooling
> ASRock Extreme9 Mobo
> 32GB G.Skill TridentX 2400mhz RAM (4 x 8GB)
> 2GB XFX 7850 Black/Ghost Edition
> OCZ ZT750 PSU


You can try it first by using BIOS pre-set overclocking options. I think Asrock Extreme9 has 4.6, 4.8, 5.0 options in bios. You can try those. In general, try NOT to go over 1.5Vcore. (In BIOS for 5.0 Ghz Vcore might be set to 1.520, but I wouldn't suggest using that for long periods) Also, watch for VTT and VCCSA and try not to go over 1.2v for those and for PLL around 1.8v should be ok. I would also try not to go over 70C temps under stress. Depending on your Vcore and ambient temps H100 should be ok, however; if you want 5.0Ghz+, I would strongly recommend Custom Water Cooling.

When you try pre-set values, Vcore will be set a lot higher than average. So, you can gradually reduce your Vcore till it stays stable under stress. In other words, pre-set Vcore is not a must and it can be lowered which will help you with temps and prolong your chip's life.

Asrock Extreme9 is a very powerful board and if your chip has good features, you can push it to its limits with that board. Try these first and see how it goes....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Costa Rica, a week old, on air...
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts about voltage?


My answer to your question...You decide;


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Old mate GEEZER How are u mate ? Long time no hear ! All is good I hope


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Old mate GEEZER How are u mate ? Long time no hear ! All is good I hope


Hey my old mate







yeah everything is good, thanks ...been a bit away from virtual reality







but I am back


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey my old mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah everything is good, thanks ...been a bit away from virtual reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am back


Yeah man its good to unplug from the matrix now and then








Ive been busy .......

TRI SLI 660ti










3D Mark P scores










Valley benchie......



Revealed to the world why my temps are so **** hot







I did cause Mr Salty was quotin the laws of physics at me










....and this screenie Mr salt likes this one cause now when I post a benchie he posts this one to blow my cover on my "Special Cooling"









and you ? Still runnin that frankenputer


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey my old mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah everything is good, thanks ...been a bit away from virtual reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am back


Since you're back, would you mind explaining how you get your voltage so low?!?!?







MY 3820 gags on anything below 1.256V.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Since you're back, would you mind explaining how you get your voltage so low?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 3820 gags on anything below 1.256V.


Well you probably need to clock it to 5Gigahurtles first.......LOL


----------



## Bart

He's only at 4.5 in that pic.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> He's only at 4.5 in that pic.


You should be able to get that one....


----------



## Bart

LOL! I'm at 4.3, but haven't tried serious OCing yet. Heck, I haven't gone beyond simple multiplier upping.







I BSOD all over the place at anything less than 1.256v even with this barely-OCed chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! I'm at 4.3, but haven't tried serious OCing yet. Heck, I haven't gone beyond simple multiplier upping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BSOD all over the place at anything less than 1.256v even with this barely-OCed chip.


You need to get out of your safety zone and start punch'n vcore into that socket it is the only way







Good Luck with that


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey my old mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah everything is good, thanks ...been a bit away from virtual reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man its good to unplug from the matrix now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been busy .....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]
> TRI SLI 660ti :wubsmi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
> 3D Mark P scores :guit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0[/IMG]
> Valley benchie..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00[/IMG]
> 
> Revealed to the world why my temps are so **** hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did cause Mr Salty was quotin the laws of physics at me :la
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 000[/IMG]
> 
> ....and this screenie Mr salt likes this one cause now when I post a benchie he posts this one to blow my cover on my "Special Cooling"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /1000[/IMG]
> and you ? Still runnin that frankenputer
Click to expand...

Wohhaaaaaa thats some serious Aconditioning..welldone mate







...
Yeah still the same Frankenputer @ 5250 Mhz


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey my old mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah everything is good, thanks ...been a bit away from virtual reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're back, would you mind explaining how you get your voltage so low?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 3820 gags on anything below 1.256V.
Click to expand...

Hey Bart.....It is all to do with how lucky you get with your hardware. Motherboard, CPU, Ram interaction and especially how good your chip is. Mine can run every clock a lot below than average. For example; I can run 5000 around 1.384v, 5125 around 1.418v, 5200 around 1.464v and 5250 around 1.480v. Never tried 4.5Ghz. Only ran that clock as an answer to that question. So, it is all to do with how good the silicon is. I reckon this chip is not bad


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Since you're back, would you mind explaining how you get your voltage so low?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 3820 gags on anything below 1.256V.


Looks like he got a pretty damn good chip.

It took 1.252V to stabilize 4.5GHz for me. 1.250V failed Prime95 after 13 hours


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Bart.....It is all to do with how lucky you get with your hardware. Motherboard, CPU, Ram interaction and especially how good your chip is. Mine can run every clock a lot below than average. For example; I can run 5000 around 1.384v, 5125 around 1.418v, 5200 around 1.464v and 5250 around 1.480v. Never tried 4.5Ghz. Only ran that clock as an answer to that question. So, it is all to do with how good the silicon is. I reckon this chip is not bad


Lucky lucky dog!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Looks like he got a pretty damn good chip.
> 
> It took 1.252V to stabilize 4.5GHz for me. 1.250V failed Prime95 after 13 hours


If I set mine to ANYTHING less than 1.256v, I can fail Prime95 in 10 seconds or less.







And that's at a measly 4.3Ghz!


----------



## Newb Builder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> You can try it first by using BIOS pre-set overclocking options. I think Asrock Extreme9 has 4.6, 4.8, 5.0 options in bios. You can try those. In general, try NOT to go over 1.5Vcore. (In BIOS for 5.0 Ghz Vcore might be set to 1.520, but I wouldn't suggest using that for long periods) Also, watch for VTT and VCCSA and try not to go over 1.2v for those and for PLL around 1.8v should be ok. I would also try not to go over 70C temps under stress. Depending on your Vcore and ambient temps H100 should be ok, however; if you want 5.0Ghz+, I would strongly recommend Custom Water Cooling.
> 
> When you try pre-set values, Vcore will be set a lot higher than average. So, you can gradually reduce your Vcore till it stays stable under stress. In other words, pre-set Vcore is not a must and it can be lowered which will help you with temps and prolong your chip's life.
> 
> Asrock Extreme9 is a very powerful board and if your chip has good features, you can push it to its limits with that board. Try these first and see how it goes....


Thanks for your help, got to 5.0Ghz thought My idles are at 40 atm :S little bit high I think
What makes the most difference in temperature in the OC menu ? so I know what to lower
don't think shes ready yet for a stress test as the idle seems to high compared to the 27 it was on at 4.4Ghz


----------



## Snuckie7

If you aren't using offset voltage, use that. It should lower your idle temps back to stock.

Also, make sure to set "minimum processor state" in Windows power options to something a lot lower than 100%.


----------



## Echosilence

Hi everyone! Great thread and big thanks to criminal for starting this (Y).

Been reading this thread a lot to correctly OC my 3820. Currently it's set to 4.625 GHz (125x37) and Vcore is

offset(+) @ auto. With these settings I pass easily Intel Burn Test (Standard) but with very poor GFlops (~60).
PS! WIth IBT temps are maxed out at 70 C

I know that I should hit much higher with 4.625 GHz but I don't know what holds me back. I also tried to set VCore to

manual and alter it to anything below default (~1.380) but it wouldn't pass IBT anymore (system BSODs)









Can anyone help me to figure out which settings could be wrong?

Here are my system specs:

Intel i7 3820 + Xigmatex Dark Knight (120 mm Night Hawk edition)
Asus P9X79
Corsair Vengeance CL10 16 gb 1600Mhz
MSi GTX 660Ti

BIOS settings:

AI overclock tuner: MANUAL
BCLK: 125
Strap: 125
Multiplier: 37

CPU VCORE: ~1.372 OFFSET, SIGN: +, @ AUTO
VCCSA VOLTAGE: ~1.100 MANUAL, SIGN: +, @ AUTO
CPU LLC: MEDIUM
CPU CURRENT CAPACITY: 120%

VCCSA LLC: REGULAR
VCCSA CURRENT CAPACITY: 120%

CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
CPU Power Phase Control: OPTIMIZED

DRAM CURRENT CAPACITY: 120%
DRAM Power Phase Control: OPTIMIZED

Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: DISABLED

All C's are enabled

Everything else is on default (AUTO).

Two questions: Why can't I score higher than 60 GFlops in IBT and why can't I alter VCore below default

(appr. 1.380). I know that some users here are running similar OC's with much lower VCores.

What am I doing wrong guys :/

I'm really digging this OC stuff and OCN (Y) since I got new rig and I've already found great threads and useful information!

Any help is welcome!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try manual voltages 1.35 - 1.38vcore , 1.2 on vtt and vscca , 2nd vtt on auto . It all depends on silicon lottery and what you are after as a 24 / 7 o/clock


----------



## Echosilence

Thank you HOMECINEMA-PC!!

I'm going to try these ones out.

I'm looking to get 4.625 under load and with SpeedStep enabled it should drop itself down when idling to preserve power?


----------



## Echosilence

Applied those settings and BSOD in 5 seconds :/

What else I could try?
Does rest of the settings look normal? What about LLC's?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Thanks for your help, got to 5.0Ghz thought My idles are at 40 atm :S little bit high I think
> What makes the most difference in temperature in the OC menu ? so I know what to lower
> don't think shes ready yet for a stress test as the idle seems to high compared to the 27 it was on at 4.4Ghz


CPU Voltage is in direct relation with the temps. Drop your Vcore and temps will drop a bit. How much you can drop your CPU voltage depends on the quality of the chip. 40C idle at 5.0 Ghz is not that bad but if you can drop Vcore more, temps will drop more.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Thank you HOMECINEMA-PC!!
> 
> I'm going to try these ones out.
> 
> I'm looking to get 4.625 under load and with SpeedStep enabled it should drop itself down when idling to preserve power?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Applied those settings and BSOD in 5 seconds :/
> 
> What else I could try?
> Does rest of the settings look normal? What about LLC's?
Click to expand...

LLc ultra or LLC extreme they will work cause that's what I do for my clocks
Yes s/step and c1e . Disable c3 , c6 , c7 and dropvcore to 1.335 - 1.345 with LLC extreme and work your way up on vcore till she boots / stable .Then run P95 on blend for 1 hr . No crashes or failed workers after this time is a good indicator about your stability and load temps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> CPU Voltage is in direct relation with the temps. Drop your Vcore and temps will drop a bit. How much you can drop your CPU voltage depends on the quality of the chip. 40C idle at 5.0 Ghz is not that bad but if you can drop Vcore more, temps will drop more.


Yo


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LLc ultra or LLC extreme they will work cause that's what I do for my clocks
> Yes s/step and c1e . Disable c3 , c6 , c7 and dropvcore to 1.335 - 1.345 with LLC extreme and work your way up on vcore till she boots / stable .Then run P95 on blend for 1 hr . No crashes or failed workers after this time is a good indicator about your stability and load temps
> Yo


Thanks!









Gonna try out!

But what about VCCSA LLC? Should I tweak that one too? And tweak Vcore in manual state?

Sorry, I'm kind of new in OC'ing but willing to learn


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try out!
> 
> But what about VCCSA LLC? Should I tweak that one too? And tweak Vcore in manual state?
> 
> Sorry, I'm kind of new in OC'ing but willing to learn


Run that one on high and vcore manual







I can run this clock at 1.335vcore


----------



## Echosilence

Yes! Honour goes to HOMECINEMA-PC!!!









Finally passed IBT (Standard) again with altered vcore.

Currently used settings:

Vcore manual @ 1.340
VTT: 1.20000
VCCSA: 1.200
C3, C6, C7: DISABLED
LLC VCore: ULTRA HIGH
LLC VCCSA: HIGH

Temps were 65-70C while testing with IBT. I know, quite high but I'm running on air atm ( Xigmatex Dark Knight 120mm). Planning to buy H100i or H80. Currently using Corsair 300r so fitting a H100i would be difficult. Once I manage to go on water (GPU too) and buy some extra fans for chassis I will run IBT again and see what happens with temps.

But why is that my GFlops are so poor?







Around 60. What could possibly affect that?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What version of widows are you running 7 or 8? If 7 have you updated to service pack one yet ? I believe this could be the reason for low Gflops on IBT








and you need to put your rig specs in to your sig so I /us out there can see you specs to help you a bit more








70c is good for air cooling too







if it was running at 85+c that would concern me


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What version of widows are you running 7 or 8? If 7 have you updated to service pack one yet ? I believe this could be the reason for low Gflops on IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you need to put your rig specs in to your sig so I /us out there can see you specs to help you a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70c is good for air cooling too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it was running at 85+c that would concern me


You were right! I hadn't installed SP1 yet.

100 GFlops









But no pros without cons. IBT would pass only 5 or 4 tests and my temps are little higher (74C max). Can changes in OS (freshly installed SP1?) affect settings in BIOS? Do I need to go over BIOS settings and change something?
I'm working on putting my rig here.

Thanks again!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> You were right! I hadn't installed SP1 yet.
> 
> 100 GFlops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no pros without cons. IBT would pass only 5 or 4 tests and my temps are little higher (74C max). Can changes in OS (freshly installed SP1?) affect settings in BIOS? Do I need to go over BIOS settings and change something?
> I'm working on putting my rig here.
> 
> Thanks again!


I would assume that more gflops = more load = higher temps . But now try LLC on extreme 1st same vcore , if no luck put up vcore to 1.35 leave LLC as is give that a go . NO more than 82c max . Gaming should come in at about 50c - 60c


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I would assume that more gflops = more load = higher temps . But now try LLC on extreme 1st same vcore , if no luck put up vcore to 1.35 leave LLC as is give that a go . NO more than 82c max . Gaming should come in at about 50c - 60c


I set Vcore LLC to Extreme and Vcore to 1.350 and temps maxed out at 78C but passed IBT with GFlops at ~100.

Is this kind on setup safe to run for 24/7? I got speedstep still enabled.


----------



## Echosilence

I noticed watching CPU-Z that my core speed won't drop even if I'm idling. Doesn't speedstep mean that when I'm idling the core speed it lowers itself to preserve power and to also alter temps? What am I missing here? I mean I would gladly let cpu to "calm down" when it's idle and to pump it up when I'm gaming/mixing in pro tools/etc.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> I set Vcore LLC to Extreme and Vcore to 1.350 and temps maxed out at 78C but passed IBT with GFlops at ~100.
> 
> Is this kind on setup safe to run for 24/7? I got speedstep still enabled.


Well Done







Temps sound good to me







Now do some gameing for a hour and see how she goes . No crashes and your well on your way to a stable overclock








I do recommend Prime 95 on blend for a hour as well . Leave s/step and c1e on this will help a lot with your idle temps as well . Glad I could help you get started . Welcome to the OCN









Don't let that worry you what cpu-z is saying not saying , Core temp monitoring prog shows your temps and how many watts your cpu is pulling that's what I look at to guage what s/step and c1e are doing at idle and load


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps sound good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do some gameing for a hour and see how she goes . No crashes and your well on your way to a stable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do recommend Prime 95 on blend for a hour as well . Leave s/step and c1e on this will help a lot with your idle temps as well . Glad I could help you get started . Welcome to the OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let that worry you what cpu-z is saying not saying , Core temp monitoring prog shows your temps and how many watts your cpu is pulling that's what I look at to guage what s/step and c1e are doing at idle and load


Just finished two hours of playing BF3. Everything went smoothly!









Thanks again!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Just finished two hours of playing BF3. Everything went smoothly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!


No probs . Glad u are well on your way with that







. Next stop water cooling and 5Gigahurtles


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No probs . Glad u are well on your way with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Next stop water cooling and 5Gigahurtles


Yes, definately water cooling and also for GPU cause my MSi 660 Ti with twinfrozr cooling makes a lot of sound when reaching to higher fan speeds.

PS. As you predicted I was gaming with temps around 60C


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Madman is very good at OCing and CPU cooling.......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Yes, definately water cooling and also for GPU cause my MSi 660 Ti with twinfrozr cooling makes a lot of sound when reaching to higher fan speeds.
> 
> PS. As you predicted I was gaming with temps around 60C


I run TRI SLI 660ti







Honestly don't bother with water on that . You have the power edition so all you need to do is unlock the Bios you'll get 100% on fan and 150% on power limit and good stable clocks better than stock . Take your time and do bulk research first









P.S Keep your PE temps below 70c to avoid core and voltage throttling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Madman is very good at OCing and CPU cooling.......


Aww shucks thanks mate







You are much better at it than I especially cooling







and low vcore clocks and


----------



## Bushmaster03

Quote:


> I noticed watching CPU-Z that my core speed won't drop even if I'm idling. Doesn't speedstep mean that when I'm idling the core speed it lowers itself to preserve power and to also alter temps? What am I missing here? I mean I would gladly let cpu to "calm down" when it's idle and to pump it up when I'm gaming/mixing in pro tools/etc.


I'm not sure if you resolved this issue yet, but check your power settings in your Windows>Control Panel>System and Security>Power Options. Once there, select "Change advanced power settings." Under "Processor power management" ensure the "minimum processor state" is 5% (which is the default for the "balanced" and "power saver" plans) and "Maximum processor state" is 100%. I found that when my pc was set to the default "High Performance" state it did not down-clock, but once I adjusted the minimum processor state to 5%, it did.


----------



## Heidi

My friends, I am having hard time playing up with MSI X79A-GD45 8D and my Costa as well as 32Gb of Patriot IEM 2133...in few words, no go...RAM at 2133 is unheard...at 1866, no way...1600 if I say please...overclocking wise, max multi is 42X no way to get it full 44 or at least 43...and base clock, I mean whether 125MHz is achievable...well it is but almost non functional...BIOS is pure c*** full of bugs, and only good point is, is sips power, idles at mere 50W...so whether that was the design focus or performance I've no idea, fact is, the thing isn't performing very well...
Any clues?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushmaster03*
> 
> I'm not sure if you resolved this issue yet, but check your power settings in your Windows>Control Panel>System and Security>Power Options. Once there, select "Change advanced power settings." Under "Processor power management" ensure the "minimum processor state" is 5% (which is the default for the "balanced" and "power saver" plans) and "Maximum processor state" is 100%. I found that when my pc was set to the default "High Performance" state it did not down-clock, but once I adjusted the minimum processor state to 5%, it did.


You learn something new everyday









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> My friends, I am having hard time playing up with MSI X79A-GD45 8D and my Costa as well as 32Gb of Patriot IEM 2133...in few words, no go...RAM at 2133 is unheard...at 1866, no way...1600 if I say please...overclocking wise, max multi is 42X no way to get it full 44 or at least 43...and base clock, I mean whether 125MHz is achievable...well it is but almost non functional...BIOS is pure c*** full of bugs, and only good point is, is sips power, idles at mere 50W...so whether that was the design focus or performance I've no idea, fact is, the thing isn't performing very well...
> Any clues?


Try 16gb of ram instead...........








Update the mobo bios








Try 125 multi


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushmaster03*
> 
> I'm not sure if you resolved this issue yet, but check your power settings in your Windows>Control Panel>System and Security>Power Options. Once there, select "Change advanced power settings." Under "Processor power management" ensure the "minimum processor state" is 5% (which is the default for the "balanced" and "power saver" plans) and "Maximum processor state" is 100%. I found that when my pc was set to the default "High Performance" state it did not down-clock, but once I adjusted the minimum processor state to 5%, it did.


Thank you!









That did the trick!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That did the trick!!


It certainly did


----------



## Heidi

I did tried everything already...this is actually third set of RAM, first one being my trusty XMS3 2000...no go...16Gb, no way to do it anything above 1600...then I decided to go with 16Gb of Vengeance, 1600 line is the last one to cross, 1 mm over it and then crash...then Patriot IEM, supposedly Intel specified RAM...Intel Extreme Masters Limited Edition...I've two of those...neither separately will do, and no way to squeeze them together at all...therefore I am in the wonder and dark....
Yes I did apply new BIOS, latest one, what a strange flash that was...you got to put it on USB stick then execute, part of which is done under Win then it reboots and you got no idea what is happening for about and 3-5 min...then it start to flash, then just die front of your eyes finally after few minutes it comes to life...so, whatever happened it's new to me.
125 has no chance in this world to work out...it'll just reboot countless times then finally spit out message lie press F1 if you want into BIOS or F2 if you want it to load safe setting...basically I have no idea what it might be wrong. I tested that CPU on X79-UP4 and P9X79 vanilla and it does wonders, but on this one no go...
Which is even worse, mobo is alright, at stock everything runs pretty much sweet...but raise the bar a lil bit...no go...
Out of few reviews I've read...all of them point out this mobo as one good overclocker...so, either I should take this with few shovels of salt I don't really know, but I am somehow challenged....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its time to RMA that board or get refund and get Rampage formula 4 . Ive got a up4 too but I couldnt get no more that 4.5Ghz on me costa . 1st bios though







Stupid vdroop and no overvolt


----------



## Heidi

So, what are you thinking about Asrock X79 Extreme6? Would love to keep the cost under control...lool!


----------



## f1lter

i had my 3820 at 4.6ghz ftwiw.

upgraded to a 3930k for 100bucks and a 580gtx.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> So, what are you thinking about Asrock X79 Extreme6? Would love to keep the cost under control...lool!


All AsRock X79 boards are good. Extreme4 is a very good overclocking board if you want to keep cost down. Extreme6 is surely better.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

The extreme 4 works well I got my first 5Gigahurtles outta that mobo . Try to get the latest revision if you can








Old mate knows his stuff about asrock boards ....trust me


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The extreme 4 works well I got my first 5Gigahurtles outta that mobo . Try to get the latest revision if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old mate knows his stuff about asrock boards ....trust me











Hey MadMan, thanks....
I wrote a long story about boards hundred pages ago (can't really remember which page). To cut the long story short, there is no need to be a fanboy. Whichever make has good official and forum reviews, just go for it. I would definitely try AsRock Extreme4 or Extreme6 (depending on your economy). They both have very good reviews, also Sabertooth X79 is a very good board which is more or less same price range.


----------



## nikopop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I did tried everything already...this is actually third set of RAM, first one being my trusty XMS3 2000...no go...16Gb, no way to do it anything above 1600...then I decided to go with 16Gb of Vengeance, 1600 line is the last one to cross, 1 mm over it and then crash...then Patriot IEM, supposedly Intel specified RAM...Intel Extreme Masters Limited Edition...I've two of those...neither separately will do, and no way to squeeze them together at all...therefore I am in the wonder and dark....
> Yes I did apply new BIOS, latest one, what a strange flash that was...you got to put it on USB stick then execute, part of which is done under Win then it reboots and you got no idea what is happening for about and 3-5 min...then it start to flash, then just die front of your eyes finally after few minutes it comes to life...so, whatever happened it's new to me.
> 125 has no chance in this world to work out...it'll just reboot countless times then finally spit out message lie press F1 if you want into BIOS or F2 if you want it to load safe setting...basically I have no idea what it might be wrong. I tested that CPU on X79-UP4 and P9X79 vanilla and it does wonders, but on this one no go...
> Which is even worse, mobo is alright, at stock everything runs pretty much sweet...but raise the bar a lil bit...no go...
> Out of few reviews I've read...all of them point out this mobo as one good overclocker...so, either I should take this with few shovels of salt I don't really know, but I am somehow challenged....


I have the same problem with this CPU and this motherboard. 125 doesn't work and the max multi is 42...
I am thinking about downgrading the bios but I don't know if we can do that on this mobo...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MadMan, thanks....
> I wrote a long story about boards hundred pages ago (can't really remember which page). To cut the long story short, there is no need to be a fanboy. Whichever make has good official and forum reviews, just go for it. I would definitely try AsRock Extreme4 or Extreme6 (depending on your economy). They both have very good reviews, also Sabertooth X79 is a very good board which is more or less same price range.


P9X79 PRO also capable board & the performance also on par with ROG & Sabertooth boards but cheaper. The Asrock X79 Extreme 6 is cheaper than P9X79 PRO though.


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> So, what are you thinking about Asrock X79 Extreme6? Would love to keep the cost under control...lool!


Well over here the Extreme 6 is £10 more than a Rampage IV Formula..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MadMan, thanks....
> I wrote a long story about boards hundred pages ago (can't really remember which page). To cut the long story short, there is no need to be a fanboy. Whichever make has good official and forum reviews, just go for it. I would definitely try AsRock Extreme4 or Extreme6 (depending on your economy). They both have very good reviews, also Sabertooth X79 is a very good board which is more or less same price range.


No probs Geezer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopop*
> 
> I have the same problem with this CPU and this motherboard. 125 doesn't work and the max multi is 42...
> I am thinking about downgrading the bios but I don't know if we can do that on this mobo...


A few of you have some weird issues with your gear........Welcome to the thread and the ocn








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> P9X79 PRO also capable board & the performance also on par with ROG & Sabertooth boards but cheaper. The Asrock X79 Extreme 6 is cheaper than P9X79 PRO though.


Hey there kizzy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> Well over here the Extreme 6 is £10 more than a Rampage IV Formula..


Gidday OCD girl







Extreme 6 here is $235 and the Extreme 9 is $352 . $7 more than the sabretooth









Heres a [email protected] cool eh or what







Of course with some help from my air bending skillz


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys,

Been a long time admirer of this site and the advice/help you all give out so thought I better join up! Tomorrow will be overclocking my system so just a pre-warning for when I drive you nuts with questions etc







. So far it is pre OC (by means of the turbo boost) to 4200 and so far all is perfect with it!!, this was done by the guys who built it for me while I was away! Looking to get about 4.5, which is enough for me!









My system is below:

I7 3820
Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom cooler
Asus p9x79 Pro
Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
KFA2 670

Thank you!!!


----------



## nikopop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> A few of you have some weird issues with your gear........Welcome to the thread and the ocn




Thanks









Tada... With the 10.7 BIOS. I am not crazy, 43 is here... Now, I have to try the 1.25









EDIT : 2nd try, 44 is here too... 1.25 I am coming









EDIT2 : 44 left... This motherboard is a joke... 1.25 doesn't work


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopop*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tada... With the 10.7 BIOS. I am not crazy, 43 is here... Now, I have to try the 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : 2nd try, 44 is here too... 1.25 I am coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2 : 44 left... This motherboard is a joke... 1.25 doesn't work


No worries mate







Me thinks its time to RMA that crap board . If that was happening to me I would be LIVID


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopop*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tada... With the 10.7 BIOS. I am not crazy, 43 is here... Now, I have to try the 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : 2nd try, 44 is here too... 1.25 I am coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2 : 44 left... This motherboard is a joke... 1.25 doesn't work


Can you post the screenshot of the overclock settings screen? "CPU Base Clock Strap" is grey out & the value only changed when you set "CPU Base Clock" (e.g. when BCLK is 116 or above, Strap change to 1.25), right?


----------



## nikopop

I have tried in automatic with 126 and in manuel with 101-1.25. Same results, no boot.

For the moment, my CPU runs at 43*105 with a vcore at 1.29v. It is not really exceptionnal


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopop*
> 
> I have tried in automatic with 126 and in manuel with 101-1.25. Same results, no boot.
> 
> For the moment, my CPU runs at 43*105 with a vcore at 1.29v. It is not really exceptionnal


What multi are you running at 125 strap


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> P9X79 PRO also capable board & the performance also on par with ROG & Sabertooth boards but cheaper. The Asrock X79 Extreme 6 is cheaper than P9X79 PRO though.


P9X79 Pro is surely a very good board, I didn't mention about that becoz she says she's already tried it and got good results.


----------



## stratos2004




----------



## nikopop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What multi are you running at 125 strap


A lot... 12, 18, 20, 30, 33, 35, 37...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopop*
> 
> A lot... 12, 18, 20, 30, 33, 35, 37...


I thought you might have been tryin to get it to boot @ 43x125 which would explain why it wont boot







but your not


----------



## Carlitos714

Here is my overclock. The gflops seem low to what I see here. Im running windows 8 (all updates current)

Love the temps. Don't have a very good chip or maybe is my POS board. It only has one dimm slot working so all I have is 4 gb of ram. Awaiting some parts to do an RMA on this mofo


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

4875 on 1 stick of ram ! That's good


----------



## tsm106

I just picked up a MSI X79MA-GD45 for 85 bucks at frys, and theres a $40 rebate lol. I have a new prodigy collecting dust in the attic... maybe a matx mod is in order with another 3820?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I just picked up a MSI X79MA-GD45 for 85 bucks at frys, and theres a $40 rebate lol. I have a new prodigy collecting dust in the attic... maybe a matx mod is in order with another 3820?


I think you should GO HARD


----------



## tsm106

I have two new unused sticks of samsung wonder ram and am trading some parts for another two. I have to decide how serious of a build it will be, go CLC or full loop. Hmmm...?


----------



## zerokool_3211

whats going on madman, and everyone else....havent really had time to post lately....my pc business is getting really busy....but wanted to show off my new card at least...more upgrades to come soon...including full custom loop







and a seasonic 850W 80 GOLD is on the way right now(my pc has been just randomly turning off...and this ocz isnt really that good so i figured it was the power supply)

but enjoy http://imgur.com/a/SFIpS


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You have been busy haven't you








I went TRI SLI









Air bending ...... Ducted Air Con









and I scored a 3930k a very warm square indeed


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You have been busy haven't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went TRI SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air bending ...... Ducted Air Con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I scored a 3930k a very warm square indeed


wow that looks really good man...wanna sella good clocking 3820 you got?


----------



## zerokool_3211

anyone know why my proc would do this...all temp reporting programs say this for the temp and the clocks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Probably got the power plan on to energy saver or balanced plan or / as well got Sidestep C1E on in your bios


----------



## zerokool_3211

that isnt side step...that is throttling...just all of a sudden with no load cause look at temp


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Idle states dude . Put some load on . It should ramp up to the frequency your running


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know why my proc would do this...all temp reporting programs say this for the temp and the clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got the same thing but only a couple of time a couple months ago I think. Didn't happen anymore since then. The difference between yours & mine is mine happen at cold/warm boot while yours happen after wake from sleep. Mine go away by re-launching the software, in my case re-launch Open Hardware Monitor.

EDIT: When I look closely to the picture, I remember someone at Rampage x79 thread also experiencing the same issue. I don't remember what happen after that whether it goes away or not.


----------



## zerokool_3211

my c states are turned off though....and restarting the program doesnt fix it either.

btw it could be related to my breaker going out at my house


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> my c states are turned off though....and restarting the program doesnt fix it either.
> 
> btw it could be related to my breaker going out at my house


I don't remember whether I got the same thing too or not but the only thing I remember it's not throttling & it was happen when cold/warm boot (when the Open Hardware Monitor launch at startup). I only remember the "-" on the fields where the CPU cores temperature should appear. I don't remember whether the CPU package show 100C or not. Re-launching the Open Hardware Monitor fixed the problem though.

I don't remember whether it was happen while C-states are set to Auto (which actually disabled if you checked with Real Temp TI edition) or Enabled though. Currently I set them to Enabled, including the C7. I don't have kill-a-watt to check whether it does consume less power when idle or not.


----------



## zerokool_3211

it hasnt done it again and i think i have only see it do it like 2 other times....so idk.....might be the pump on my h100 going.....


----------



## Shogon

Anyone here have a Asus P9X79? I'm wondering how well it overclocks with a 3820, I might start putting my folding pc together. If I can get around 4.5 that would be awesome, higher would be good to!


----------



## nikopop

Tadaa ! Some news.



I think I can stabilize it with an higher vcore but I prefer to stay at [email protected] That's enough powerfull for my HTPC usage.

For the BCLK, I found the solution :
- Let everything in auto,
- Set the FSB at 125 or 126MHz
- Set the vcore as you need
- Set the cpu multiplier as you want
- Set the RAM at 800MHz or 1333MHz only. If you try with 1066 or 1600, the motherboard doesn't boot !

This motherboard will be my last MSI


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone here have a Asus P9X79? I'm wondering how well it overclocks with a 3820, I might start putting my folding pc together. If I can get around 4.5 that would be awesome, higher would be good to!


I might get another one lol which would make 3 cuz I already built two with that board. All the Asus x79 are top line boards because they are all the top tier line. You won't find a dud in the Asus line up. That's not the same for other brands. I just bought a MSI X79MA-GD45. It was defective and the bios is crap. Omg, the more I use boards from other brands the more I realize how much I love the Asus bios!! Freaking aye man, I can't stress this opinion enough.

Oh as for your question re: overclocks on the P9X79, it overclocks just as good as the rest of the Asus line up because they all essentially are the same. Only the ROG line has better vrm design.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I might get another one lol which would make 3 cuz I already built two with that board. All the Asus x79 are top line boards because they are all the top tier line. You won't find a dud in the Asus line up. That's not the same for other brands. I just bought a MSI X79MA-GD45. It was defective and the bios is crap. Omg, the more I use boards from other brands the more I realize how much I love the Asus bios!! Freaking aye man, I can't stress this opinion enough.
> 
> Oh as for your question re: overclocks on the P9X79, it overclocks just as good as the rest of the Asus line up because they all essentially are the same. Only the ROG line has better vrm design.


Oh that's awesome, thanks so much for that! This is my first time using Asus boards, I've been comfy with EVGA and AsRock for overclocking. Though for x79 I decided both boards should be Asus. I think I'll put the 3820 on the REIV (gaming) and the 3930k in the p9x79(folding). Can't wait for UPS to get here lol


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone here have a Asus P9X79? I'm wondering how well it overclocks with a 3820, I might start putting my folding pc together. If I can get around 4.5 that would be awesome, higher would be good to!


You cant go wrong with an X79 ASUS board. I personally have AsRock Extreme7 and I love it. I preferred it over my other option Sabertooth X79 for some weird reasons. Anyhow; I have seen some great results with P9X79. It is a great top end board. Obviously, most of the success depends on how lucky you get in silicon lottery. But if you are comfortable with 4.5 Ghz with 3820, it will easily do that even if it has the worst sand


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone here have a Asus P9X79? I'm wondering how well it overclocks with a 3820, I might start putting my folding pc together. If I can get around 4.5 that would be awesome, higher would be good to!


Im using the P9X79 Pro and it is fantastic. I'm running 4.8ghz (126.5x38 @ 1.355V) and have been all through summer. Rock solid and the colour scheme is awesome haha.


----------



## zerokool_3211

hey madman...looking to order my parts for my custom kit.....what would be your recommendation.

thinking about getting these parts

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_150_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_red/ 47.99

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/1_2_id_tubing_-_barb_-_matt_black 3.29 x 5

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/1_2_id_tubing_90_degree_barb_-_matt_black 8.99

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dazmode_storm_d5_vario_8-24v_pump 74.99

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/performance_dual_120mm_radiator_xspc_rx240 73.99

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/heatkiller_cpu_rev3_0_1366_2011/ 74.99

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/aluminum-reusable-34-od-liquid-tubing-clamp-red 3.99 x 8

http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/thermochill_flex_1_2_od_-3_4_id_tube_-white 2.50 x 10


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

How much room do you have in your case for starters ?
personally I would go for a pump / res combo for your first custom loop of the dual bay veriety with one or two pumps . But the rest looks solid w/block and rad . More surface area the better for your rad and a bigger res is the go

Fitted this last night....


For this result . 9c less on core 5 than previous run on old w/block


----------



## zerokool_3211

i really dont want a bay res but are you saying that cause it is easier?


----------



## zerokool_3211

i have lots of room btw....look at my new setup as is now....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah its easier for me any way , but you've got tonnes of room so it all should fit in nicely. But I recommend koolance QDC'
s for easy additions to the loop or to pull components out of the loop without having to drain the whole thing


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey madman...looking to order my parts for my custom kit.....what would be your recommendation.
> 
> thinking about getting these parts
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_150_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_red/ 47.99
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/1_2_id_tubing_-_barb_-_matt_black 3.29 x 5
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/1_2_id_tubing_90_degree_barb_-_matt_black 8.99
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dazmode_storm_d5_vario_8-24v_pump 74.99
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/performance_dual_120mm_radiator_xspc_rx240 73.99
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/heatkiller_cpu_rev3_0_1366_2011/ 74.99
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/aluminum-reusable-34-od-liquid-tubing-clamp-red 3.99 x 8
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/thermochill_flex_1_2_od_-3_4_id_tube_-white 2.50 x 10


For CPU water block, Koolance CPU-380 water block is the best at the moment.

I just setup my water cooling yesterday.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah its easier for me any way , but you've got tonnes of room so it all should fit in nicely. But I recommend koolance QDC'
> s for easy additions to the loop or to pull components out of the loop without having to drain the whole thing


Is this figure look ok to you? I got 5C delta when idle & 27C delta when playing BF3. Ambient 32 - 34C. I don't have water temp probe, I don't know the water temp.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For CPU water block, Koolance CPU-380 water block is the best at the moment.
> 
> I just setup my water cooling yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this figure look ok to you? I got 5C delta when idle & 27C delta when playing BF3. Ambient 32 - 34C. I don't have water temp probe, I don't know the water temp.


Well Done man that looks really good








That's close to what mine runs at for a 360 , 240 set up


----------



## zerokool_3211

this seems to be the only koolance i can find

sorry forgot to add the link

http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> this seems to be the only koolance i can find
> 
> sorry forgot to add the link
> 
> http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block


Apparently best mount for 2011 CPUs is Swiftech Apogee HD.....

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/4/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Apparently best mount for 2011 CPUs is Swiftech Apogee HD.....
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/4/


Hey Geezer howsitgoin ?







I couldn't get one of those so I settled for this one instead........


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey mate... yea thats a good block. I got an XSPC Full Copper, a very heavy block and really doing wonders with this loop (as u know i have one different loop







)

Thing is; physical mount is not actually enough, proper contact still remains an issue for these hig wattage CPUs. All these blocks are giving good coverage for 1155 or 1156 CPUs. As 2011 CPUs are pretty big, mounting sometimes can be somehow problematic but could still be solved. According to tests, Apogee Swift HD seems to work best for 2011.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey mate... yea thats a good block. I got an XSPC Full Copper, a very heavy block and really doing wonders with this loop (as u know i have one different loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thing is; physical mount is not actually enough, proper contact still remains an issue for these hig wattage CPUs. All these blocks are giving good coverage for 1155 or 1156 CPUs. As 2011 CPUs are pretty big, mounting sometimes can be somehow problematic but could still be solved. According to tests, Apogee Swift HD seems to work best for 2011.


When I got this one I refitted it with the 2011 jet plate that comes with the block , got a good improvement of about 5c -9c with the gelid TIM


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done man that looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's close to what mine runs at for a 360 , 240 set up


Forgot to mention that I'm running @4.5GHz. My loop is like this:-
pump/res >> CPU >> 360mm rad >> GPU >> 240mm rad >> pump/ress

With H100 (delta T): 7C idle & 32C BF3
With Raystorm (delta T): 5C idle & 27C BF3

^^ Is these figure look ok to you? I think I see little difference because the water still being cooled by 240mm rad before it reached CPU. I have this crazy idea to put 360mm or 480mm rad (the latter if enough space) at the bottom & put the PSU at the front, where the removable HDD cages located.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Apparently best mount for 2011 CPUs is Swiftech Apogee HD.....
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/i7-3930k-cpu-swiftech-apogee-hd/4/


It seems most water block performed closely with each other. You might interested with this review:-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285753-CPU-water-blocks-roundup

However the review was using 3930k which is known to have mild bow. Our 3820 doesn't have bow though by looking to the thermal paste impression left on the CPU. BTW, I have to use "+" method for the thermal paste to spread properly because of huge heat spreader surface on 2011.

(Pictures taken from the review)


----------



## zerokool_3211

what about that res i linked back there.....that should be big enough right


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

They are a good block. My first block was a 360i performed well too. and about $15 cheaper than my EK . The heavier the better (more copper)


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok looks like i am set on the

Koolance 380i or the Raystorm....both are $75

XSPC RX240

this reservoir http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_150_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_red

^ if you guys think it is big enough

and really dont know what to get as far as pump........looking at 2 right now

this http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dazmode_storm_d5_vario_8-24v_pump/ (the one i think i am going with cause price and rating)

and this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18221/ex-pmp-230/Swiftech_MCP655-PWM-DRIVE_12v_Water_Pump_-_PWM_Enabled_Full_Version.html?tl=g30c107s1802

lol @ all the choices


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I know too much choice







You want a pump that does at least 1000 - 1200 liters per hour good for when you decide to w/block your cards more flow the better . Also if you can get a 250 long res more capacity of course
I have 2 res's one in the drive bay and one outside my case . I can add/remove it from my loop any time thanks to Koolance and their QDC's All up nearly 2 liters of coolant


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> ok looks like i am set on the
> 
> Koolance 380i or the Raystorm....both are $75
> 
> XSPC RX240
> 
> this reservoir http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_water_tank_z-multi_150_-_60mm_tube_reservoir_-_red
> 
> ^ if you guys think it is big enough
> 
> and really dont know what to get as far as pump........looking at 2 right now
> 
> this http://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dazmode_storm_d5_vario_8-24v_pump/ (the one i think i am going with cause price and rating)
> 
> and this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18221/ex-pmp-230/Swiftech_MCP655-PWM-DRIVE_12v_Water_Pump_-_PWM_Enabled_Full_Version.html?tl=g30c107s1802
> 
> lol @ all the choices


That reservoir with 274ml capacity look big enough I think. I'm using the XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo with 300ml capacity. My whole loop actually take about 800ml of liquid. Do you want pump & res mounting like this? (the picture is just an example, disregard the dual pump in it) Then you need D5 top upgrade kit too. Actually this & Koolance 380i are next in my upgrade list.










I agree with madman, I'd go with 250 res too.

I have the D5 vario pump from XSPC & running at highest speed (5). It completely silent & I only hear "hmmmm" sound when I put my ears near it. If you want pump silent that then PWM one is your choice I think.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kizwan

madman, what do you think about this figure?

(pump/res >> CPU >> 360mm rad >> GPU >> 240mm rad >> pump/ress)
4.5GHz OC
With H100 (delta T): 7C idle & 32C BF3
With Raystorm (delta T): 5C idle & 27C BF3

Do you think I can get better number with 2 x 360mm rads?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> madman, what do you think about this figure?
> 
> (pump/res >> CPU >> 360mm rad >> GPU >> 240mm rad >> pump/ress)
> 4.5GHz OC
> With H100 (delta T): 7C idle & 32C BF3
> With Raystorm (delta T): 5C idle & 27C BF3
> 
> Do you think I can get better number with 2 x 360mm rads?


That looks alright to me and you could chuck another 360 in but if your ambient temps are high wont make much difference cause the temps would in your loop would equalise weather you go to a 360 or not . So crank up the A/C


----------



## zerokool_3211

I was gonna do the pump mounted on the bottom toward the front of the case hidden a little...and then mount the res more toward the 7970 under the 5 1/4 bays...but really of that is better then I would rather do like that...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That looks alright to me and you could chuck another 360 in but if your ambient temps are high wont make much difference cause the temps would in your loop would equalise weather you go to a 360 or not . So crank up the A/C


Thanks! I can sleep tonight. Haha. I thought I might need to re-seat the CPU block because when setting up my water cooling I overly cautious where I checked the thermal paste spread two times. I almost run out Shin-Etsu G751. I'll need to get more, probably X23 this time. When using A/C, the BF3 temp (the hotest core) still the same which is 27C above ambient.

BTW, I put a temp probe on the VRM's heatsink at the back of the motherboard, when playing BF3, it only goes up to 49C max which is 17C above ambient (@4.5GHz). I'll run p95 later & see how much it would increase.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks! I can sleep tonight. Haha. I thought I might need to re-seat the CPU block because when setting up my water cooling I overly cautious where I checked the thermal paste spread two times. I almost run out Shin-Etsu G751. I'll need to get more, probably X23 this time. When using A/C, the BF3 temp (the hotest core) still the same which is 27C above ambient.
> 
> BTW, I put a temp probe on the VRM's heatsink at the back of the motherboard, when playing BF3, it only goes up to 49C max which is 17C above ambient (@4.5GHz). I'll run p95 later & see how much it would increase.


A touch OCD are we







Your efforts have come up very solid , Good stuff man








So now lets see how zerocool-3211 goes with his modifications looking forward to your results


----------



## kizwan

OC: 4.5GHz
Ambient: 31C
Prime95: Small FFTs
Duration: 1 hour

The hottest core stabilized at 66C - 68C all the time & 69C max which means 37C - 38C above ambient. VRM max at 56C.



For comparison at ambient 31C too with Corsair H100. Hottest core max at 77C which means 46C above ambient. Somehow I don't have Prime95 screenshot but the temps almost the same though.


----------



## kizwan

Turn out I was using older version of Prime95 that doesn't support AVX instruction. These are with Prime95 v27.9.

OC: 4.5GHz
Ambient: 33C
Stress test: Prime95 Blend
Vcore: 1.384V (offset +0.04)
Duration: 1 hour

The hottest core max at 73C where average 68C - 70C. 40C above ambient. VRM temperature 61C - 63C.


Somehow Vcore is higher than it should be. So I reduced it & run p95 again.
OC: 4.5GHz
Ambient: 32C
Stress test: Prime95 Blend
Vcore: 1.368V (offset +0.02)
Duration: 1 hour

The hottest core max at 71C where average 66C - 70C. 39C above ambient. VRM temperature 58C - 60C.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That is lookin the part that's fer sure


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is lookin the part that's fer sure


running prime95 back-to-back causing one of the cuircut breaker heat up & failed. Lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> anyone know why my proc would do this...all temp reporting programs say this for the temp and the clocks


I got a chance to take a screenshot. Mine more like software glitch (when cold/warm boot) than anything else though.

CPU Package is shown "-". Other than that computer behave like usual, no indication it's throttling & CPU-Z confirmed this. Exit & re-launch the OHM fixed the "problem".


Somehow, CPU-Z show Core VID not Core Voltage like it usually do. Don't know why.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I got a chance to take a screenshot. Mine more like software glitch (when cold/warm boot) than anything else though.
> 
> CPU Package is shown "-". Other than that computer behave like usual, no indication it's throttling & CPU-Z confirmed this. Exit & re-launch the OHM fixed the "problem".
> 
> 
> Somehow, CPU-Z show Core VID not Core Voltage like it usually do. Don't know why.


thanks for the info....good to know....i have some breaker issues my self as well....older house


----------



## kizwan

Does my voltage (PLL, VTT, VCCSA, etc) look good?



OC: 4.6GHz (x37, Strap 125)
Ambient: 29C
Stress test: Prime95 Blend
Vcore: 1.352V - 1.368V
Duration: 30 minutes


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I have a final verdict, are these good clockers by average, or not?

4.9GHz @ >1.45 possible?


----------



## kizwan

Yes, I would think so.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I have a final verdict, are these good clockers by average, or not?
> 
> 4.9GHz @ >1.45 possible?


You betcha







ive gotten many good clocks outta this buggar both costa and malay . Just don't get L203 batch malay quad or hex they need much higher vcore to get stable 4.8Ghz + clocks and some wont even do 4.9 - 5.0Ghz . I know of 6 that are like this


----------



## zerokool_3211

just switched my AS5 for MX-4 and wow...10C difference...that is crazy...i did apply more than i normally do this time...i did an + on the cpu this time


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You betcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive gotten many good clocks outta this buggar both costa and malay . Just don't get L203 batch malay quad or hex they need much higher vcore to get stable 4.8Ghz + clocks and some wont even do 4.9 - 5.0Ghz . I know of 6 that are like this


Im in the Uk, have I got more chances of getting Malay or Costa?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> just switched my AS5 for MX-4 and wow...10C difference...that is crazy...i did apply more than i normally do this time...i did an + on the cpu this time


3 or 4 years ago I bought 4 x MX4 but don't like the result. I still have them but a bit skeptical to use them in my current computer though. Anyway, I use star method but "+" method already enough to cover the 2011 surface.









What is the temperature when under load (prime or any stress test)? Ambient?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im in the Uk, have I got more chances of getting Malay or Costa?


I guess 50/50. Just make sure on the box it say "Made in Malaysia" or something similar, unless you buy online...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I guess 50/50. Just make sure on the box it say "Made in Malaysia" or something similar, unless you buy online...


I will HAVE to buy online, so i guess its a matter of luck


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im in the Uk, have I got more chances of getting Malay or Costa?


My 3820 from Amazon is a costa


----------



## AtomskRenewal

My 3820 is made in costa rica, batch 3203C077, and I'm a total noob, but here is what I achieved so far:



I can't get my memory past 1666 with 125 bclk (I cant get it to 1866 with 100 bclk)

I have little to no idea of what I'm doing, I only changed the Vcore, multi, bclk, memory voltage and frequency, and deactivated cpu virtualization and HT.
Advices?


----------



## tsm106

I've run 2400mhz or whatever the number was with 125 strap on all my 3820s.

Keys to high mem speeds are feeding enough volts to VTT and giving ample power to the memory slots. You should read the RIVE guide for a better understanding of what it takes even though it covers the Asus boards, the concepts remain the same.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking


----------



## kizwan

I need help overclocking Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9 to DDR3-2000. These are my voltages at the moment running @DDR3-1666.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I guess 50/50. Just make sure on the box it say "Made in Malaysia" or something similar, unless you buy online...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will HAVE to buy online, so i guess its a matter of luck
Click to expand...

If i was you, I would wait a bit more. 4770k is coming out very soon and AsRock Z87 motherboards have been announced to be "waterproof". Z87 Extreme9 looks epic. Info has been leaked that 4770k is hitting near 8Ghz with that board and looks like one hell of a chip. With such a waterproof board, you can use non-traditional cooling methods without having to worry about condensation and hit crazy clocks.







Just dont rush into anything for a few more weeks.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

5Ghz with 0.904v..............very unbelievable









http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/i7_5ghz,0101-384222-0-2-3-1-png-.html


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 5Ghz with 0.904v..............very unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/i7_5ghz,0101-384222-0-2-3-1-png-.html


I guess that's an overnight improvement over the other screens that showed 1.6v. At this point I'd chalk itup to inaccurate readings with cpuz.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 5Ghz with 0.904v..............very unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/i7_5ghz,0101-384222-0-2-3-1-png-.html
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's an overnight improvement over the other screens that showed 1.6v. At this point I'd chalk itup to inaccurate readings with cpuz.
Click to expand...

agreed..or maybe motherboard is sending out wrong voltage as it used to happen with asrock p67 fatality boards..and apparently cpu will cost around £ 220 - $ 330 .......gigabyte has built some nice boards too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bujxzjnDTcw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7_2sneLIMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyYDxBiihPg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ars068xapWc

AND some ASUS boards......gold one looks mouthwatering









http://techreport.com/review/24818/asus-shows-off-z87-based-haswell-motherboards


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomskRenewal*
> 
> My 3820 is made in costa rica, batch 3203C077, and I'm a total noob, but here is what I achieved so far:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get my memory past 1666 with 125 bclk (I cant get it to 1866 with 100 bclk)
> 
> I have little to no idea of what I'm doing, I only changed the Vcore, multi, bclk, memory voltage and frequency, and deactivated cpu virtualization and HT.
> Advices?


That's good for a n00b!









If your RAM is rated for 1866, it will be really difficult to reach 1866 on the 125 strap. I have to turn mine down to 1666 as well. You may be able to tighten the timings to 8 (if your CL is 9). That will provide similar performance to 1866 CL9. There are really good OC guides here based on board manufacturer. What board do you have?

Nevermind, if I squint I can see it lol... try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224285/official-asrock-x79-discussion-owners-club


----------



## Lailainoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> C states enabled , s/step enabled , LLC Ultra or extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my i7 3820 photos lots to see in there


I managed to get to 4.826GHz with those settings, sorta had to tone down the BCLK freq and the multiplier. Temps seem to be in the acceptable range, will move to a custom watercooling loop in the near future.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lailainoob*
> 
> I managed to get to 4.826GHz with those settings, sorta had to tone down the BCLK freq and the multiplier. Temps seem to be in the acceptable range, will move to a custom watercooling loop in the near future.


Dude im really pleased to hear it








What vcore did you settle on ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Taking CPU water block suggestions

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kizwan

You can choose between Koolance CPU-380i or EK Supremacy J3 or XSPC Raystorm or Swiftech Apogee HD. There are other choices but these are the one I read provide good thermal performance for SB-E.


----------



## zerokool_3211

what about metal choices......copper, nickel...does it really matter

and what are the different things in the titles of the blocks....like EN or EN + Nickel and the CSQ designation aslo?....sorry i am a noob when it comes to custom loops


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> what about metal choices......copper, nickel...does it really matter
> 
> and what are the different things in the titles of the blocks....like EN or EN + Nickel and the CSQ designation aslo?....sorry i am a noob when it comes to custom loops


If your future rads are gonna be copper id get a full copper w/block ek , xspc or something like that . Its a good idea not to mix metals . Nickel plated copper blocks are good too but I would run it with ali rads . I use a pre mixed coolant and its got a silver coil in the res that I cant get out cause its stuck under the pump and im lazy as well LoL


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> what about metal choices......copper, nickel...does it really matter
> 
> and what are the different things in the titles of the blocks....like EN or EN + Nickel and the CSQ designation aslo?....sorry i am a noob when it comes to custom loops


Copper is the best of course. Nickel plating is basically act as protection against copper corrosion. EN or Electroless nickel plating is the name of the Nickel plating process which one of the advantage is to create even coating on the surface. EK use this process after their famous Nickel flaking issues on their older water block.

CSQ stand for "Circle SQuare design" which is EKWB design for their water block. You can read more about it here.

For the CPU water block, you might interested with this CPU water block roundup review:-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285753-CPU-water-blocks-roundup

According to the review, Koolance CPU-380i score highest performance score for SB-E. The XSPC Raystorm & Swiftech Apogee HD are neck and neck.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

As always to the point and informative nice one Kizzy


----------



## kizwan

Thanks madman!


----------



## zerokool_3211

thanks for all the help...i am gonna go with these 2 blocks

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16688/ex-blc-1180/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Copper_EK-Supremacy_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c323s828

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16692/ex-blc-1183/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FC7970_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1590

was wondering also what everyone thinks about this rad

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14315/ex-rad-311/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_240_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_240.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank

over this one

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> thanks for all the help...i am gonna go with these 2 blocks
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16688/ex-blc-1180/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Copper_EK-Supremacy_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c323s828
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16692/ex-blc-1183/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FC7970_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1590
> 
> was wondering also what everyone thinks about this rad
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14315/ex-rad-311/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_240_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_240.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank
> 
> over this one
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


Good choice of water blocks.

The performance of both radiators should be similar. Both thick & low FPI radiators, so you should get great thermal performance at all RPMs range. You could run push-pull on the front which I would recommend.

Just a reminder, the screws come with the EK radiators sometime longer than most application need. So just be careful not to puncture the radiator while mounting fans to radiator or mounting the radiator to your case. The screws that come with XSPC radiators usually in proper length but just be careful anyway. A friend just punctured his brand new EK radiator a couple days ago.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> thanks for all the help...i am gonna go with these 2 blocks
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16688/ex-blc-1180/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Full_Copper_EK-Supremacy_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c323s828
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16692/ex-blc-1183/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FC7970_-_Acetal_CSQ.html?tl=g30c309s1590
> 
> was wondering also what everyone thinks about this rad
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14315/ex-rad-311/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_240_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_240.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank
> 
> over this one
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice of water blocks.
> 
> The performance of both radiators should be similar. Both thick & low FPI radiators, so you should get great thermal performance at all RPMs range. You could run push-pull on the front which I would recommend.
Click to expand...

I'm going to differ...

The cpu block is decent. I would go for the Alpacool XP3 though personally. There are slightly better blocks, we're talking fractions over the XP3 but I like it's looks, cuz those circles kill me.

Rad wise, I would get neither of the ones you picked, instead I would choose the UT60 and pair it with some strong fans like teh GTs.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm going to differ...
> 
> The cpu block is decent. I would go for the Alpacool XP3 though personally. There are slightly better blocks, we're talking fractions over the XP3 but I like it's looks, cuz those circles kill me.
> 
> Rad wise, I would get neither of the ones you picked, instead I would choose the UT60 and pair it with some strong fans like teh GTs.


i actually like the EK look...and like you said probably talking about like 1-2C here right?

i am not set on rads yet...just thought i would get everything EK you know, as long as it was all about the same performance...this is my first real loop though so i am open to help....rofl

the UT60 is the same price though so that isnt an issue

also do 1/2 inch barbs sound ok?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i actually like the EK look...and like you said probably talking about like 1-2C here right?
> 
> i am not set on rads yet...just thought i would get everything EK you know, as long as it was all about the same performance...this is my first real loop though so i am open to help....rofl
> 
> the UT60 is the same price though so that isnt an issue
> 
> also do 1/2 inch barbs sound ok?


Yes, just a couple of degrees. I also like the look of EK Supremacy water block especially the circles but I'm not fan of the square design. For performance+look, for me the first one will be Koolance CPU-3x0, then XSPC Raystorm & finally EK Supremacy.

I have EK GPU block & I love it. It was between Koolance, EK & Heatkiller. For first two, in term of look, they look cool. In term of performance all three on par or just a couple degrees difference between them.


----------



## PedroC1999

With all the info in this thread, im asking what the average voltage for a average chip at 4.8GHz, I assume about 1.35v?

Also, would anyone be interested in me forming a club for this CPU? As mine will come in a few eeks I will be happy to update it often etc


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> With all the info in this thread, im asking what the average voltage for a average chip at 4.8GHz, I assume about 1.35v?
> 
> Also, would anyone be interested in me forming a club for this CPU? As mine will come in a few eeks I will be happy to update it often etc


i think i have a bad chip anyway but i need like 1.45 in bios for 4.8ghz stable

what about 1/2 inch tubing and barbs....is that too much for a single rad, pump, and res with a cpu and a gpu?


----------



## kizwan

The size of the barbs are depends on what tubing size you want to use. If you want to use 1/2" ID tubing then 1/2" barbs are your choice.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The size of the barbs are depends on what tubing size you want to use. If you want to use 1/2" ID tubing then 1/2" barbs are your choice.


really what i meant is the size gonna effect performance much...like if 1/2 inch is to big for the setup i am gonna run


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> really what i meant is the size gonna effect performance much...like if 1/2 inch is to big for the setup i am gonna run


No, very little difference in flow rates. Tube size is purely aesthetic.


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, very little difference in flow rates. Tube size is purely aesthetic.


thank you for all you help...everyone else that gave advice as well


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> With all the info in this thread, im asking what the average voltage for a average chip at 4.8GHz, I assume about 1.35v?
> 
> Also, would anyone be interested in me forming a club for this CPU? As mine will come in a few eeks I will be happy to update it often etc


Not really my costa does a nice [email protected] P95 stable and 5Gigahurtles @1.48. The malay needs [email protected] but there are chips out there will most likely do those clocks at less.....silicon lottery dude and this thread is like a club a overclock club plus smalltalk


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey everyone ive decided to takeover the thread and turn it into a club







So to me its really all about the 2011 socket which will include IB-E when it gets here and I get one too








Also I don't know everything but there are people out there who do so don't be afraid to ask that includes watercooling , Graphics cards , m/boards ect , ect and small talk







3820 is what started it for me that o/c bug so go hard








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569605


----------



## kizwan

Congrats madman!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey everyone ive decided to takeover the thread and turn it into a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to me its really all about the 2011 socket which will include IB-E when it gets here and I get one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't know everything but there are people out there who do so don't be afraid to ask that includes watercooling , Graphics cards , m/boards ect , ect and small talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3820 is what started it for me that o/c bug so go hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569605


Yeeee, madman has taken over the thread and we have an i7 3820 club.....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey everyone ive decided to takeover the thread and turn it into a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to me its really all about the 2011 socket which will include IB-E when it gets here and I get one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't know everything but there are people out there who do so don't be afraid to ask that includes watercooling , Graphics cards , m/boards ect , ect and small talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3820 is what started it for me that o/c bug so go hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569605


Enjoy my friend. Never knew a simple thread about my overclock would take off like it did. Glad it was so easy for you take over!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Enjoy my friend. Never knew a simple thread about my overclock would take off like it did. Glad it was so easy for you take over!


Hey Criminal, thanks for starting this thread, it has helped a lot of people and still helping....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Congrats madman!


No problem ive been thinking about it for quite awhile









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Enjoy my friend. Never knew a simple thread about my overclock would take off like it did. Glad it was so easy for you take over!


Yeah no worries







That was easier than getting 5gigs outta my malay








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Yeeee, madman has taken over the thread and we have an i7 3820 club.....


Glad you approve geezer but I mainly did it for when IB-E gets here or 4820k or whatever they will call it
There is no prerequisite to join just post away.....for now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Yeeee, madman has taken over the thread and we have an i7 3820 club.....


Yeah all I did was to get Mr Salt to put CLUB on the end


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No problem ive been thinking about it for quite awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was easier than getting 5gigs outta my malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you approve geezer but I mainly did it for when IB-E gets here or 4820k or whatever they will call it
> There is no prerequisite to join just post away.....for now


Could you answer my PM HomeCinema?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Answered


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Wassup guys my name is Bruno and i have seen this topic when i bought my 3820 and i loved it, i decided to overclock it and got my hands on a h80i and a Cooler Master HAF X Case.
So i need some advice and i would like to share what i started before running an 8 hour prime stress test.
Motherboard is a asus p9x79 pro and I have my cpu overclocked with turbo off @ 4.6 ghz .
My 1866mhz memory (16gb) vengeance is now set at 1705mhz to get 4.6 ghz cause i would get about 4.8 ghz cpu overclock at the normal 1866.
Is there a problem to run a 1866 mhz memory at 1705?
my voltage is set to 1.304 what you think? it gets me 69 cº max is it too much voltage?

Anyway i just did an intel burntest at very high before going to stress it for 8 hours at prime.
HOME-CINEMA you are a master







tell me if my 1 try looks nice or i should change something.



if you cant read the temps and results here is with better resolution: http://s7.postimg.org/kdlynkqiz/overclock_results_and_temps_burntest_very_high.png

http://postimg.org/image/g4h8len9j/full/


----------



## kizwan

Welcome to the club!







Temperature look very reasonable. For comparison, running in 32 - 34C ambient, mine max to 76 - 78C (44C above ambient) with H100. What is your ambient?


----------



## brunojosesimoes

hello kizwan , i live in europe portugal so now its 24 degrees Celsius but it will go up to 30-33 in summer, i am running a prime test since now i am in the 2 hour of the torture test , i have a max temp of 65 but still 6 hours to go...
About the memory do you know if its ok to have it running at 1710? its a 1866 mhz stock...
The aircase made a diference to the temps , it has two big fans , one in top and one in left.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> hello kizwan , i live in europe portugal so now its 24 degrees Celsius but it will go up to 30-33 in summer, i am running a prime test since now i am in the 2 hour of the torture test , i have a max temp of 65 but still 6 hours to go...
> About the memory do you know if its ok to have it running at 1710? its a 1866 mhz stock...
> The aircase made a diference to the temps , it has two big fans , one in top and one in left.


(69C - 24C) 45C above ambient which is the same with mine. So, the temp does look very reasonable. H100i supposed to be slightly better than H100, so H80i performance should be on par with H100.

Yeah, you're fine running at lower than rated speed. Don't worry.


----------



## PedroC1999

What is the Tj Max of the 3820, and what are the safe operating temps on water?


----------



## brunojosesimoes

100C , but i wont go over 70 C that is my self limit lol


----------



## MerkageTurk

I can overclock my 3820 to 4.625 with 1.35v and bus speed 125.00

Max temps with Swiftech H220 stock fans is 55c


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> (69C - 24C) 45C above ambient which is the same with mine. So, the temp does look very reasonable. H100i supposed to be slightly better than H100, so H80i performance should be on par with H100.
> 
> Yeah, you're fine running at lower than rated speed. Don't worry.


Thanks i will do the 8 hours prime test then feedback.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Thanks i will do the 8 hours prime test then feedback.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I can overclock my 3820 to 4.625 with 1.35v and bus speed 125.00
> 
> Max temps with Swiftech H220 stock fans is 55c


i am using a 36 multiplier, so i have 127.88 mhz bus speed, think i should raise the multiplier? and/or drop the bus speed?

ups i double posted..how do i delete? lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> i am using a 36 multiplier, so i have 127.88 mhz bus speed, think i should raise the multiplier? and/or drop the bus speed?
> 
> ups i double posted..how do i delete? lol


You could achieve 4.6GHz OC with x37 multiplier & CPU STRAP 125 though. When you set BCLK to 127.88MHz, the PCIe/DMI controller was running at 102.304MHz (127.88 / 1.25). Nothing wrong there since you can run it without any problem. If you set CPU STRAP to 125, PCIe/DMI controller will running at default speed which is 100MHz (125 / 1.25).

When you set CPU STRAP to 125, BCLK Frequency will automatically set to 125 for you. If you set CPU STRAP to AUTO, it will use appropriate CPU STRAP for you according to the BCLK Frequency.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

kizwan , thanks for your support, you have a asus motherboard too? very nice i can see my own bios in your ss .








So everyting looks good , i should just do the prime test for some 8 hours and if no error appears i can stick with the setting i have now.
I am glad i am getting my first overclock with you guys helping me to tune it.


----------



## kizwan

Yes, I have P9X79 PRO motherboard too.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

I turned turbo off, to run it always @4.6 any disadvantages or advantages? i am @36 multiplier


----------



## Snuckie7

Turbo off means you can't overclock…


----------



## brunojosesimoes

its @ 4.6 last time i checked they come at 3.6 ... having turbo off i believe it makes it run always at 4.6 without dropping frequency when not needed, what i would like to know is if its better to leave it on or off it terms of performance.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Wassup guys my name is Bruno and i have seen this topic when i bought my 3820 and i loved it, i decided to overclock it and got my hands on a h80i and a Cooler Master HAF X Case.
> So i need some advice and i would like to share what i started before running an 8 hour prime stress test.
> Motherboard is a asus p9x79 pro and I have my cpu overclocked with turbo off @ 4.6 ghz .
> My 1866mhz memory (16gb) vengeance is now set at 1705mhz to get 4.6 ghz cause i would get about 4.8 ghz cpu overclock at the normal 1866.
> Is there a problem to run a 1866 mhz memory at 1705?
> my voltage is set to 1.304 what you think? it gets me 69 cº max is it too much voltage?
> 
> Anyway i just did an intel burntest at very high before going to stress it for 8 hours at prime.
> HOME-CINEMA you are a master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me if my 1 try looks nice or i should change something.
> 
> 
> 
> if you cant read the temps and results here is with better resolution: http://s7.postimg.org/kdlynkqiz/overclock_results_and_temps_burntest_very_high.png
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/g4h8len9j/full/


DUDE VERY WELL DONE








Looks tidy ( OCD )
What cards are you running ?


----------



## brunojosesimoes

thanks, well its my 1 overclock but i read all your posts before doing it and realized what i would go for goal...still dont get if there are any advantages running turbo off , some people use it on others off..can u help me understand what is better?
I have 2x evga gtx670 ftw 2gb. overclocked with extra +75 mhz clock and +390 memory.-cant push more cause evga did a beast overclock with them using the 680 board.
If it was now i would buy 2x evga 680 but now i will just wait to see the new upcoming gpu gen and their performance to buy them,


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> thanks, well its my 1 overclock but i read all your posts before doing it and realized what i would go for goal...still dont get if there are any advantages running turbo off , some people use it on others off..can u help me understand what is better?
> I have 2x evga gtx670 ftw 2gb. overclocked with extra +75 mhz clock and +390 memory.-cant push more cause evga did a beast overclock with them using the 680 board.
> If it was now i would buy 2x evga 680 but now i will just wait to see the new upcoming gpu gen and their performance to buy them,


Its really up to you what setting to run that at I suppose so it comes down to how stable your P95 run is gonna be . Turn it back on and re-do your settings if it you get BSOD and or up your vcore slightly and maybe raise the LLC setting








Yeah wait and see . Make sure if you do go 7xx series get two or more of them cause one card only is a downgrade . Or maybe get another 670 FTW and go TRI SLI








BTW could you possibly fill in your sig rig builder so we can see the details of your rig
Heres a pic of my TRI SLI rig


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> its @ 4.6 last time i checked they come at 3.6 ... having turbo off i believe it makes it run always at 4.6 without dropping frequency when not needed, what i would like to know is if its better to leave it on or off it terms of performance.


The CPU is actually overclocked. However, your CPU might not run at 4.6GHz all the time. Real Temp or Core Temp will be able to report accurate reading of the CPU frequency. I just tested your overclock settings & Real Remp show the CPU actually doesn't stay at 4.6GHz.



CPU-z show the CPU frequency is 4.6GHz because you set the non-turbo CPU multiplier (_"CPU Ratio"_) to 36. Regarding the Turbo mode, when you set _"CPU Ratio"_ to 36 multiplier or less, the ASUS BIOS will automatically disabled the Turbo mode because _"CPU Ratio"_ is actually for setting the maximum _non-turbo_ CPU multiplier. When only the CPU is fully loaded, it will run at 4.6GHz.



BTW, when you set _"CPU Ratio"_ to 37 or higher multiplier, the ASUS BIOS will automatically enabled Turbo mode. Also whenever Turbo mode is disabled, the multiplier will max at 36 (_"CPU Ratio" = Auto_) because this is the maximum non-turbo multiplier for 3820. The only reason we can overclock even when Turbo mode is disabled is because we can use CPU STRAP, just like you did when you set _"BCLK Frequency"_ to 128 (36 x 128 = 4608 MHz).

When overclocking, instead of using the _"CPU Ratio"_, use _"Turbo Ratio"_ (_"By All Cores"_) to set the multiplier (remember to set _"CPU Ratio" = Auto_). You can easily get 4.6GHz like this.



To let your CPU to run at fixed frequency, you need to disabled CPU power management; C1E, C3, C6 & C7 and also disabled _"Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology"_). Leave the Turbo mode enabled. This is an example the CPU run at fixed frequency even when the CPU is not under load.



I can't think of any negative effect when running CPU at fixed frequency except power consumption when idle will be slightly higher. I also can't think of any advantages either but this might be useful for audio/video mixing/rendering.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

alright guys i am gonna re-make the overclock and aim a litle higher... nice pics home , and i guess i will just keep the 2 gpu i have for a litle longer untill the 690 drops to a bit..i love the 690 benchmarks :S
i will post back the results and kizwan that was a very good lesson u gave me







thank u bro i will feedback what did in bios too in a few moments.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Home-cinema i still have to search how to put my sig with the computer i did in rigbuilder , i am still a noob in foruns







but i will search it later ,tks.
This is my new overclock settings, i will run now the prime , i added some bios pics kizwan , what do u thing?







EDIT: i just manage to attach my rig in my signature..its not very complete like the memory clocks..but i will complete it later

had a BSOD in prime , gonna raise voltage a bit and changed the multiplier from auto to 37.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Home-cinema i still have to search how to put my sig with the computer i did in rigbuilder , i am still a noob in foruns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will search it later ,tks.
> This is my new overclock settings, i will run now the prime , i added some bios pics kizwan , what do u thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i just manage to attach my rig in my signature..its not very complete like the memory clocks..but i will complete it later
> 
> had a BSOD in prime , gonna raise voltage a bit and changed the multiplier from auto to 37.


Look ok to me.







Good idea to change the multiplier (in _"By All Cores"_) from Auto to 37. Also don't forget to make sure the _"CPU Ratio"_ is set to _Auto_.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Home-cinema i still have to search how to put my sig with the computer i did in rigbuilder , i am still a noob in foruns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will search it later ,tks.
> This is my new overclock settings, i will run now the prime , i added some bios pics kizwan , what do u thing?
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> EDIT: i just manage to attach my rig in my signature..its not very complete like the memory clocks..but i will complete it later
> had a BSOD in prime , gonna raise voltage a bit and changed the multiplier from auto to 37.


Good stuff man BTW you can just call me ' MADMAN ' if u want









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Look ok to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea to change the multiplier (in _"By All Cores"_) from Auto to 37. Also don't forget to make sure the _"CPU Ratio"_ is set to _Auto_.


Thanks Kizwan for sorting out bruno








I only recently I did a overclock on that PRO board for a fellow member a bit different to me R4F


----------



## PedroC1999

Max suicide vCore for a 3820, im already thinking, Lets hope I get a good chip!

Anyone?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394381/few-questions-about-my-upcoming-build/0_100#post_20042052


----------



## BIGTom

Created account to thank everyone for the great information found in this thread and the Sandy Bridge-E OC guide which helped me to OC my i7-3820 to 43x100 at 1.26v under load and .98v idle using offset. She's stable for 24 hours of Prime95 and now plowing through H.264 encoding at 4300mhz x 4 with temps of ~50c.

This is my first rig that I've built intending to OC since 2.4ghz Northwood @ 3.3ghz and I forgot how much fun it was.

Thanks again!


----------



## zerokool_3211

madman you got any WC'ing stuff that would be of any use to me you wanna sell? LOL


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Did IBT and few hours prime ,looks stable gonna do 8 hours later and post my bios settings.. i think voltage is quite good right? thanks guys for helping me again.
76 Cº is a bit hot right? well anyway has long has it lasts 1 more year its ok.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Did IBT and few hours prime ,looks stable gonna do 8 hours later and post my bios settings.. i think voltage is quite good right? thanks guys for helping me again.
> 76 Cº is a bit hot right? well anyway has long has it lasts 1 more year its ok.


What version of Prime are you running ? It needs to be version 27.7 AVX instructions I believe . Also after about 30 mins you should have a good idea what your full load temps are gonna be . It looks alright to me







But with that good vcore you should have no probs getting 5 Gigahurtles . No more than 82c full load temps if you can but the 3820 TJ max is 100c . I used to run a H80i @ 5gigs very warm and noisy those fans at full tilt will suck everything in......even light









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> madman you got any WC'ing stuff that would be of any use to me you wanna sell? LOL


No sorry mate







Your better off getting your gear locally but if you were livin locally to me I would









@ BIGtom You are welcome here anytime


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey HOMECINEMA-PC...

Congratulations on taking over the 3820 club, I know you'll take good care of her!


----------



## Wookieelover

Hey guys/gals

Thought I'd post a update since I was last here.


Cpu still going strong, it still loves 5ghz @ 1.416v
watercooling system has had zero issues.
No clouding or leaching of the tubing.
watertemps are around 27c with cpu idle @ 32c
IBT temps are high 60's, water temps only go up a degree or two
Prime95 ran for 16hrs without issue.

Lian Li Armoursuit "Red Centre" PC-P50RSE
i7 3820 @ 5ghz @ 1.416v
ASUS Rampage IV Formula
8gb 1600mhz G-skill ram (need better ram)
120gb Intel SSD / 2TB 7500rpm hdd
Gigabyte WF 7950 @ 1150mhz/1700mhz (second card coming soon)

Koolance 380i
2 x 280mm 60mm rads
1 140mm 60mm rad
10 x 140mm Bitfenix Red Sprectre Pros in Push/pull
1/2 Primochill Advanced LRT Bloodred tubing
Swiftech Maelstrom MCP35X pump/res
Bitspower 240mm all Acrylic res
Bitspower 1/2 barb fittings (upgrade to compression when I put 7950's into loop)


The naked case with out any panels on it. It is a lot more "Red" irl.


During the build.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Did IBT and few hours prime ,looks stable gonna do 8 hours later and post my bios settings.. i think voltage is quite good right? thanks guys for helping me again.
> 76 Cº is a bit hot right? well anyway has long has it lasts 1 more year its ok.


Actually the temp look reasonable for 4.8GHz. Can you run again with Prime95 v2.79?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hey HOMECINEMA-PC...
> 
> Congratulations on taking over the 3820 club, I know you'll take good care of her!


Thank you Shorty







There is too much valuable info here for me too let go so it was my b/day last week so I gave myself a nice prezzy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Hey guys/gals
> 
> Thought I'd post a update since I was last here.
> 
> 
> Cpu still going strong, it still loves 5ghz @ 1.416v
> watercooling system has had zero issues.
> No clouding or leaching of the tubing.
> watertemps are around 27c with cpu idle @ 32c
> IBT temps are high 60's, water temps only go up a degree or two
> Prime95 ran for 16hrs without issue.
> 
> Lian Li Armoursuit "Red Centre" PC-P50RSE
> i7 3820 @ 5ghz @ 1.416v
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> 8gb 1600mhz G-skill ram (need better ram)
> 120gb Intel SSD / 2TB 7500rpm hdd
> Gigabyte WF 7950 @ 1150mhz/1700mhz (second card coming soon)
> 
> Koolance 380i
> 2 x 280mm 60mm rads
> 1 140mm 60mm rad
> 10 x 140mm Bitfenix Red Sprectre Pros in Push/pull
> 1/2 Primochill Advanced LRT Bloodred tubing
> Swiftech Maelstrom MCP35X pump/res
> Bitspower 240mm all Acrylic res
> Bitspower 1/2 barb fittings (upgrade to compression when I put 7950's into loop)
> 
> 
> The naked case with out any panels on it. It is a lot more "Red" irl.
> 
> 
> During the build.


Gidday mate , I was wondering where you've been , good to hear from you again








Mate that beasty rig of yours is fully sick ! That case.........








Also glad the ol' 3820 of yours is performing well too and no melts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Actually the temp look reasonable for 4.8GHz. Can you run again with Prime95 v2.79?


Hey bloke







Thanks for the updated link . I didn't realise there was a new version


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There is too much valuable info here for me too let go so it was my b/day last week so I gave myself a nice prezzy


Happy b-day! May you be blessed with







CPUs!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updated link . I didn't realise there was a new version


You're welcome!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Happy b-day! May you be blessed with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!











Thanks man


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Sure thing guys i will do the test of prime 2.79 now and post the result in a few hours







i would go to 5GHZ but i would have to go higher on the volts , lol who cares! step by step ,lets get to 5 Ghz,

Happy birthday madman! hope u enjoyed

Btw nice case Wookieelover.. i have to pimp mine!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Sure thing guys i will do the test of prime 2.79 now and post the result in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would go to 5GHZ but i would have to go higher on the volts , lol who cares! step by step ,lets get to 5 Ghz,
> 
> Happy birthday madman! hope u enjoyed
> 
> Btw nice case Wookieelover.. i have to pimp mine!


At least try to snag a cpu-z val @ 5 then go back to your stable o/c . Just remember that your o/cing to suit your h80i.....









And I did thanks mate lots to


----------



## brunojosesimoes

after 1 h +- , latest prime version is a litle more demanding has my max temp is now higher...
think 1.4 V is enough for 5 ghz stable?







i am gonna try it..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If it wont go to 1.42vcore and or / try upping Your LLC on da cpu to ultra or max . Cant remember what it is on your board......Kizwan will know he has got one . But give it a go . Fingers crossed


----------



## brunojosesimoes

alright i tried 1.4 , did not work after 10 min prime







, i raised to very high LLC and i am now on 1.44

Edit: manage to get it without blue screen but its going to 90ºc after 10min prime :S so i have to lower the voltage and maybe need to tweek it somewhere..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> alright i tried 1.4 , did not work after 10 min prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i raised to very high LLC and i am now on 1.44
> 
> Edit: manage to get it without blue screen but its going to 90ºc after 10min prime :S so i have to lower the voltage and maybe need to tweek it somewhere..


Awesome man







Now go and join 5ghz , 4ghz , 1ghz clubs and post your val pronto


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> alright i tried 1.4 , did not work after 10 min prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i raised to very high LLC and i am now on 1.44
> 
> Edit: manage to get it without blue screen but its going to 90ºc after 10min prime :S so i have to lower the voltage and maybe need to tweek it somewhere..


Nice work!









You might want to consider going







with custom water cooling.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Sorry guys i was not home till now, yeah sure i will join , and for 5ghz i will need a custom water cooling system that is for sure









i am back to 4.78 ghz till then


----------



## PedroC1999

HomeCinema, can I put the club in my sig?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> HomeCinema, can I put the club in my sig?


Of cause you can dude







that reminds me I need to change my sig too


----------



## PedroC1999

CPU just got dispatched, im ever so closer to finding out the BATCH#


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

L202 + L204 malay and cant remember the costa number (just got up 5.30am here)


----------



## PedroC1999

Oh, thanks though, im hoping here.

If there's a Golden batch, If I search on google someone must have mentioned it right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Silicon lottery mate plain and simple


----------



## alancsalt

Put a little present into the first post. just so ya don't hafta go look, here it is.

*SIG*







*i7-3820 Overclock Club*








Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1221208][B]i7-3820 Overclock Club[/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Anyways heres my first 12hr P95 run @ 5gigs on my first and best Sandybe L202 batch malay on very basic watercooling








 Oct 2012


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Put a little present into the first post. just so ya don't hafta go look, here it is.
> 
> *SIG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i7-3820 Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1221208][B]i7-3820 Overclock Club[/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]










You are a friggin legend Mr Salt


----------



## kizwan

Anyone using Raystorm block & rotated it 90 degrees? I would like to compare delta temperature (difference between load temp & ambient) @4.5/4.6GHz.


----------



## PedroC1999

i7 3820 - Batch# 3250B036 - Costa Rica

Tell me anything?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Better solder job at factory on IHS and slightly better temps best I could do on 4c / 8t was 5200 - 5280 Gigahurltes
Just the luck of the silicon lottery....fingers crossed


----------



## PedroC1999

Does the fact it is a Costa Rica decrease my chances of good overclocking?


----------



## Continus

Hey guys is my CPU broken? I got my clock at 4.1Ghz with the voltage at 1.16, I ask because I have seen people with the same clock speed but their voltage is somewhere like 1.2 or 1.4? I know it says 1.15 but I did make it 1.16 for stability reasons.
Just curious.


----------



## PedroC1999

It just means you got a good clocker, whats the batch# ?

Written on box or IHS


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Does the fact it is a Costa Rica decrease my chances of good overclocking?


Yes and no







It really comes down to this now for you , its the operator and or the equipment shall dictate how well you go / get

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys is my CPU broken? I got my clock at 4.1Ghz with the voltage at 1.16, I ask because I have seen people with the same clock speed but their voltage is somewhere like 1.2 or 1.4? I know it says 1.15 but I did make it 1.16 for stability reasons.
> Just curious.


Broken cpu ?







Naa mate you've got a chip that does 4Giggles @ 1.16vcore







Of cause you should test that for stability


----------



## PedroC1999

I really want my nrig to be complete, really want some info on how good this CPU is , best way is to get it myselff


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I really want my nrig to be complete, really want some info on how good this CPU is , best way is to get it myselff


Get that sucker up and running I wanna see some good results from you


----------



## PedroC1999

Yup, case is on RMA< back on Monday, and the rest of the wtarecooling should arrive soemtime next week, so soon enough there will be results. Keep tuned into my build log, theres lots of progress there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Whats this ? !

Is this the 4820k
No its Haswell 1150 socket


----------



## yanks8981

This may be a dumb question, but whats the difference between BLCK and Strap? When I change the strap in my BIOS (asus x79 pro), it automatically changes the BLCK to 125 as well. I am using Corsair Platinum 1866 memory (4x4GB). What else should I change besides vcore, multiplier, blck/strap and LLC? I don't want to mess with settings I don't know what they do if I dont need to. Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but whats the difference between BLCK and Strap? When I change the strap in my BIOS (asus x79 pro), it automatically changes the BLCK to 125 as well. I am using Corsair Platinum 1866 memory (4x4GB). What else should I change besides vcore, multiplier, blck/strap and LLC? I don't want to mess with settings I don't know what they do if I dont need to. Thanks!


What clock are you after ? I see you are on air . 100 strap means you can run up to 43 multi with offset volts . 125 strap means manual voltage and run a high rated fsb of 5ghz with higher multi . Does that help ?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What clock are you after ? I see you are on air . 100 strap means you can run up to 43 multi with offset volts . 125 strap means manual voltage and run a high rated fsb of 5ghz with higher multi . Does that help ?


When I change the strap, it changes the BLCK to 125 as well. Is that normal? When I set my ram to 1866, then i change the strap/blck to 125, it changes the RAM speed to something faster (I dont remember the exact number), is that something I need to do? I'd be happy with a 4.6ish overclock, doesnt have to be anything tremendous. I am curious as to which settings I would need to change. I am not an expert overclocker, but I am familiar with most of the common settings (multiplier, vcore, llc, etc).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes that's correct and normal







If those settings run stable that's a good thing yeah ?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes that's correct and normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those settings run stable that's a good thing yeah ?


I suppose







I haven't overclocked much and thought I would get back into it so I thought I'd ask. Is it better to run offset or manual voltage? It looks like running manual uses that voltage all of the time, where offset will bump it up to the max voltage you allow when required?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes that's right . 43 multi 100 strap you can run offset volts , 125 strap manual / fixed vcore . If you wanna run 4.6gighurtles 125 strap , you can change the power plan settings to balanced or power saver to achieve idle states multi should drop to 12


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes that's right . 43 multi 100 strap you can run offset volts , 125 strap manual / fixed vcore . If you wanna run 4.6gighurtles 125 strap , you can change the power plan settings to balanced or power saver to achieve idle states multi should drop to 12


Is it true you cannot use offset voltage if you change the BLCK from 100?


----------



## DarkSamus

@HOMECINEMA-PC
Just wanted to say that the OC you set up on my PC a month ago is still running sweetly.


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It just means you got a good clocker, whats the batch# ?
> 
> Written on box or IHS


Unfortunately I tossed the box back in December of 2012, But I do have the invoice and that doesn't say much

Intel Core i7-3820 Quad-Core Processor 3.6 GHz 10 MB Cache LGA 2011 - BX80619I73820 (from Amazon)

Screenshot from CPU-Z


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but whats the difference between BLCK and Strap? When I change the strap in my BIOS (asus x79 pro), it automatically changes the BLCK to 125 as well. I am using Corsair Platinum 1866 memory (4x4GB). What else should I change besides vcore, multiplier, blck/strap and LLC? I don't want to mess with settings I don't know what they do if I dont need to. Thanks!


Strap just affects the cpu and helps you obtain certain combinations for multis of the cpu and memory. Going over 100 bclk will overclock the whole system, like the pci-E for example.

125MHz strap and 125MHz bclk is the same as 100MHz bclk.

125MHz strap and 126MHz bclk is the same as 101MHz bclk.

125MHz strap and 124MHz bclk is the same as 99MHz bclk.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> Just wanted to say that the OC you set up on my PC a month ago is still running sweetly.


I luv it when my crap keeps working








Behaving yourself ?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I luv it when my crap keeps working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behaving yourself ?


Yeah, always mate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> Unfortunately I tossed the box back in December of 2012, But I do have the invoice and that doesn't say much
> 
> Intel Core i7-3820 Quad-Core Processor 3.6 GHz 10 MB Cache LGA 2011 - BX80619I73820 (from Amazon)
> 
> Screenshot from CPU-Z


The batch no and where it was made is on top of the chip


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Yeah, always mate.


You should put the club sig in your sig








Page 158







Graciously donated by our favourite mod ALANCSALT a.k.a . Saltydog


----------



## DarkSamus

Yeah, been a bit slack. I've got a few clubs you got me into to add in there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Do this one first........the rest can wait


----------



## novemberzzz

Recently my PC has been starting to blue screen every 2-3 days, tends to go away if I up volts by .5. Not sure if it's something to be worried about, but 4.5 is taking like 1.37 to be stable.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Recently my PC has been starting to blue screen every 2-3 days, tends to go away if I up volts by .5. Not sure if it's something to be worried about, but 4.5 is taking like 1.37 to be stable.


If you got your cpu a month or so ago, then it's just working itself in.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Recently my PC has been starting to blue screen every 2-3 days, tends to go away if I up volts by .5. Not sure if it's something to be worried about, but 4.5 is taking like 1.37 to be stable.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you got your cpu a month or so ago, then it's just working itself in.
Click to expand...

Just like running in a car engine
Glad to have you on the thread Mr Tooshort


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do this one first........the rest can wait


Done!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Better late than never


----------



## Aphid

Hey everyone, I just wanted to ask what the overriding consensus on vcore is with these puppies? I've been keeping under 1.4V to be safe as that I think is the Vabsolute on the Intel datasheets... Have any of you had noticeable degradation running between 1.45 and 1.5V as an everyday clock?
There are too many conflicting bits of info and as far as I can tell none of them are based on anything haha.
Some people saying they've been running 1.5V on SB-E for years is a bit suss seeing as they've been out for at most a year and a half, and less for the 3820.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hey everyone, I just wanted to ask what the overriding consensus on vcore is with these puppies? I've been keeping under 1.4V to be safe as that I think is the Vabsolute on the Intel datasheets... Have any of you had noticeable degradation running between 1.45 and 1.5V as an everyday clock?
> There are too many conflicting bits of info and as far as I can tell none of them are based on anything haha.
> Some people saying they've been running 1.5V on SB-E for years is a bit suss seeing as they've been out for at most a year and a half, and less for the 3820.


I personally try to keep it at max load no more than 1.55 - 1.565vcore on good w/cooled loop . So if you can get your bios vcore around about 1.43 - 1.45vcore you'll be right mate
I'm running my hexy at [email protected]@1.53vcore she gets hot but a bit of a/c helps keep case temps down . But for quaddies ive never noticed it . Only when repeatedly booting in at 1.7vcore + will degrade it in a short time couple of months . So I think you will be okay


----------



## Aphid

Yeah that all sounds pretty reasonable, the official x79 overclock guide by Sin0822 says keep between 1.4 and 1.5V on custom water, 1.5+ on peltier and l2n... Seems like it might be more of a temperature degradation thing than a straight up voltage thing?
I need to make a pedestal for my case and get a pair of 340 rads to exhaust outside the case







78 - 83*C prime load seems too high to me.


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It just means you got a good clocker, whats the batch# ?
> 
> Written on box or IHS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The batch no and where it was made is on top of the chip


Here it is: Costa Rica #3211B780

I also gave me a bit of a scare getting that number. I pulled out the processor and set aside (while connected) my CPU water block only for it to slide back into position while the pins were exposed. It bent a few pins a bit smaller than the cap of a pen.







I spent a good hour bending those back... seems I got lucky as I'm typing on my PC again. I just hope nothing happens later down the road when I move to my corsair 350D. Bent pins are no laughing matter.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> Bent pins are no laughing matter.


Especially not with 2011 of them!


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Especially not with 2011 of them!


No kidding, I thought for a second I actually broke one. I saw a pin flake off as I was straightening and freaked out! Thank fully, so far so good. I'll do some test, if temps are bad, I get glitches, or blue screen, I'm ordering a new motherboard (same model).


----------



## novemberzzz

I've actually had it for almost 8 months now, although only started overclocking it a few months ago. Probably windows being finnicky, something something clock wasn't received on another blah blah blah.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Is it true you cannot use offset voltage if you change the BLCK from 100?


[EDIT] I was assuming you're referring to STRAP when you said _"change the BLCK from 100"_, hence the reply below. However, let say you keep the STRAP to 100/Auto & change BCLK to 102 or 105 for example, offset voltage will still allow Vcore to drop down when idle.

[Original reply]
Actually you can but it will be pointless because Vcore voltage (reported by software) doesn't drop down when idle. So, better use manual voltage instead. When I said "better", I means you don't have to go through the trouble calculating the required offset you need to use. If you set CPU power saving (C1E/C3/C6/C7) to enabled, even if you running fixed voltage, CPU power consumption when idle actually lowered, just like you use STRAP 100 & offset voltage.

This is my experiment with offset voltage & STRAP 125.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> SavantStrike,
> 
> I will check for Turbo offset on next reboot. I experimented with offset VCORE again. Long story short, I set offset VCORE to +0.33. This result VCORE 1.352V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Running Prime95 to see the max VCORE the CPU get (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-
> 
> 
> Running IBT "Very High" for 10 passes (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-


This is my experiment to see whether "dynamic" VID is working or not when using STRAP 125.
(STRAP 100 - idle) VID 1.0258


(STRAP 125 - idle) VID 1.0258


(STRAP 125 - load) VID 1.2610


----------



## kizwan

Trying to increased my overclock despite it's hot season right now, ambient during daytime can go up to 37C







. Vcore needed quite high for 4.75GHz on my chip. With CPU LLC to Medium, I need to set quite high Vcore in BIOS to compensate Vdroop. I just set CPU LLC to High, much easier. Interestingly if I use offset voltage, it's much easier to get correct Vcore but I just use manual anyway. VCCSA and VTT are set to 1.2V & this solved BSOD 0x124. My RAM sticks was rated with VCCSA 1.2V.

4.75GHz @Vcore 1.382V - 1.386V, IBT Very High: VRM 66C, ambient 32C.

The "C State" window is for monitoring whether CPU cores did enter C3/C6/C7 between tasks which they did briefly (not shown in the screenshot) & it did not causing instability with my chip.


----------



## Wookieelover

I'm curious if anybody else has a rock stable 5ghz @ 1.416v idle -- 1.424v maxload

It is set to 1.4v in bios with high llc
3+ months of IBT, Prime95, Cinebench and 3dmark11, plus constant gaming, and not a single bluescreen or error.
All C-states enabled. At idle cpu uses 28.8W and 161W maxload.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I'm curious if anybody else has a rock stable 5ghz @ 1.416v idle -- 1.424v maxload
> 
> It is set to 1.4v in bios with high llc
> 3+ months of IBT, Prime95, Cinebench and 3dmark11, plus constant gaming, and not a single bluescreen or error.
> All C-states enabled. At idle cpu uses 28.8W and 161W maxload.


Mine probably need 1.5++V for 5GHz. BTW, when I set Vcore voltage to 1.355V with high LLC, Vcore is actually 1.376V according to CPU-Z. Did I mess with my settings or anything??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I'm curious if anybody else has a rock stable 5ghz @ 1.416v idle -- 1.424v maxload
> 
> It is set to 1.4v in bios with high llc
> 3+ months of IBT, Prime95, Cinebench and 3dmark11, plus constant gaming, and not a single bluescreen or error.
> All C-states enabled. At idle cpu uses 28.8W and 161W maxload.


It just so happens ive come across a L204 batch malay 3820 VERY similar to your chip . Its hopefully " run in " by now just gotta go get it


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It just so happens ive come across a L204 batch malay 3820 VERY similar to your chip . Its hopefully " run in " by now just gotta go get it


I think that was the same batch as my last Malay... but it died a sudden death without ever getting "run in"
This chip is a Costa.

And to think I was gonna buy a FX-8350... herpa derp.

BTW is there any reason Cinbench 11 reads my 5ghz overclock as 4.51ghz ?

AND a quick watercooling question...
My water temp @ idle is 25c.
My Core temp @ idle is 30c
My water temp @ load is 28c
My Core temp @ load is 60c

My cpu is seated properly and I have great TIM spread.
Should my CPU under load be cooler ?
or are those temps expected for my WC setup.

140.5 of 60mm rad
10x140mm fan push pull
380i
355x pump/res

For some reason I feel like my temps should be lower under full load.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine probably need 1.5++V for 5GHz. BTW, when I set Vcore voltage to 1.355V with high LLC, Vcore is actually 1.376V according to CPU-Z. Did I mess with my settings or anything??


Nope that seems about right. My voltage is set at 1.400v with high LLC and under load it gets up to 1.424v. So i'm guessing that High LLC adds about 20-25v ontop of your settings under load conditions.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I think that was the same batch as my last Malay... but it died a sudden death without ever getting "run in"
> This chip is a Costa.
> 
> And to think I was gonna buy a FX-8350... herpa derp.
> 
> BTW is there any reason Cinbench 11 reads my 5ghz overclock as 4.51ghz ?
> 
> AND a quick watercooling question...
> My water temp @ idle is 25c.
> My Core temp @ idle is 30c
> My water temp @ load is 28c
> My Core temp @ load is 60c
> 
> My cpu is seated properly and I have great TIM spread.
> Should my CPU under load be cooler ?
> or are those temps expected for my WC setup.
> 
> 140.5 of 60mm rad
> 10x140mm fan push pull
> 380i
> 355x pump/res
> 
> For some reason I feel like my temps should be lower under full load.


Are you kidding or what ? 5Gigahurtles with load topping at 60c







That's friggin awesome









That's right you borked that 3820.....anyways this one im getting did on a rough o/clock for a val [email protected] so im interested to see what I can get outta it . Now that I can force aircon thru the case I can get 15c less temp so this one im gonna treat real nice with 5ghz low voltages all round and 2400 ram speed . And I just might have a crack at 5.4 when and if wanna get nasty


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you kidding or what ? 5Gigahurtles with load topping at 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's friggin awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right you borked that 3820.....anyways this one im getting did on a rough o/clock for a val [email protected] so im interested to see what I can get outta it . Now that I can force aircon thru the case I can get 15c less temp so this one im gonna treat real nice with 5ghz low voltages all round and 2400 ram speed . And I just might have a crack at 5.4 when and if wanna get nasty


No i was being serious... Lol
Have no basis for comparison so was not sure if the load temps are good.
I realise the idle delta is in the sweet spot.

Hope you have good luck with that new chip.
Try to resist doing any silly suicide runs with it.. Lol


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> This chip "breaks in" after 1-2 weeks and it requires more voltage at the maximum OC. You can either go down a bit and use your lower voltage or you need to raise it. For example, I was able to do 4.625 at my prior voltage of 1.34v after it breaking in but I had to raise the voltage to 1.4v from 1.355v for 4.75. That was until I later discovered I could lower CPU PLL to 1.466v and use 1.36v for 4.75. So if you can lower your CPU PLL with your board you might get it stable at your current settings.


For those trying to OC their chip and suffering from high vCore I suggest you look at this.

Lowering my CPU PLL from 1.8v to 1.65v has allowed me to drop my vCore from 1.38v to 1.36v keeping LLC to high on my RIVF.

I know not all boards allow this.

FYI I can get 4.75 with these settings. idle @ 30-35 and load @ 70c.

I have had 4.875 stable with 1.39v vCore, CPU PLL at 1.8v and LLC high, but that pushes vCore to 1.4-1.408v under load, which i'm a bit worried about. Temps aver 72c. This was before I realised about the CPU PLL trick...so I might try for 4.875 at 1.37v with LLC on High.

I run an Antec 920. and VCCSA and VTT are both set to 1.15.


----------



## Wookieelover

1.400v - 1.450v would be perfectly safe voltages so long as temps are under vmax.
Intel says chips can degrade over 1.400v but as of yet no one knows exactly what that means. Degrade how much? in how much time? If it was drastic degredation Im sure they would make the warning more common knowledge and people would already have degraded chips.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Damm MADMAN! you are getting sick temps , i am struggling to keep it below 85Cº on max load after an hour anyway i will post my latest overclock so you guys can feedback,,i really need a fix for my temps lol cause its now in portugal(Lisbon) the ambient temperature is 30cº -35 cº here now and it will go to 40 soon cause its summer.



and



PS: Kizwan you wont rest till u have a 5ghz running 24/7







let me see a solution to my temps and i will be going there too


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> 1.400v - 1.450v would be perfectly safe voltages so long as temps are under vmax.
> Intel says chips can degrade over 1.400v but as of yet no one knows exactly what that means. Degrade how much? in how much time? If it was drastic degredation Im sure they would make the warning more common knowledge and people would already have degraded chips.


What's vmax? 100c? When viewing in realtemp?

This is good to know, but always good to keep volts low in general.

I'm annoyed that in the first few days I left vcore to auto and it was giving it 1.5v... I love my RivF, and I know it's aimed at overclockers but still...auto should have a ceiling of 1.45v...otherwise some default options are chip killers if not changed along with others.


----------



## Wookieelover

I wouldnt be happy with any temps over 80c.
But i think vmax is 100c.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

well i am getting 85cº after an hour in blend test in prime 95 latest version ..in other benchmarks like this one ,http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/734748, i get 70 max i need to see after a long render in 3dsmax how the temps go, i am also going to change my 80i for a 110..maybe this will fix my temps


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> well i am getting 85cº after an hour in blend test in prime 95 latest version ..in other benchmarks like this one ,http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/734748, i get 70 max i need to see after a long render in 3dsmax how the temps go, i am also going to change my 80i for a 110..maybe this will fix my 85cº @summer in blend.


I think your volts are probably needed for that.

Have you tried 39x125? Might give you less heat. What's your llc? I'd try and drop your PLL and see if you can get down to 1.38-1.39.


----------



## PedroC1999

I would consider a Swiftech H220, its better, quieter and lets you expand.


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> I wouldnt be happy with any temps over 80c.
> But i think vmax is 100c.


Yes that's already my mental limit.


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> I think your volts are probably needed for that.
> 
> Have you tried 39x125? Might give you less heat. What's your llc? I'd try and drop your PLL and see if you can get down to 1.38-1.39.


i will try it out ,thanks and i will feed back later. The llc is the load line calibration? i dont know how to find the nr exactly ,about the pll my px79 pro does not let me go bellow 1.8 wich is now set.
Quote:


> I would consider a Swiftech H220, its better, quieter and lets you expand.


Yeah but if i cant get it the 110 would be reasonable?
I have the 80i , would it be a nice improvement?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Damm MADMAN! you are getting sick temps , i am struggling to keep it below 85Cº on max load after an hour anyway i will post my latest overclock so you guys can feedback,,i really need a fix for my temps lol cause its now in portugal(Lisbon) the ambient temperature is 30cº -35 cº here now and it will go to 40 soon cause its summer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Kizwan you wont rest till u have a 5ghz running 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me see a solution to my temps and i will be going there too


1.4V for 4.9GHz. Not bad.







My chip not good like yours. Mine need 1.4V for 4.75GHz.









Prime95 Blend, 2 hours, Vcore 1.4V, @4.75GHz, VRM 61 - 63C, ambient 28C.


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> i will try it out ,thanks and i will feed back later.
> Yeah but if i cant get it the 110 would be reasonable?
> I have the 80i , would it be a nice improvement?


I don't think you'd see that bigger change...a couple of degrees maybe...is that worth it? Probably not for me. I heard nothing but problems with corsair...having said that I had a h50 up until recently on my i7 920 and was pretty impressed.


----------



## lnoton

Lo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 1.4V for 4.9GHz. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip not good like yours. Mine need 1.4V for 4.75GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 Blend, 2 hours, Vcore 1.4V, @4.75GHz, VRM 61 - 63C, ambient 28C.


lower your CPU pll and then try a lower vcore. Sb-e likes lower pll...~ 1.65v


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Lo
> lower your CPU pll and then try a lower vcore. Sb-e likes lower pll...~ 1.65v


Will try that tomorrow. Need to rest after a couple of hours battling BSOD 124 & 101.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Yeah but if i cant get it the 110 would be reasonable?
> I have the 80i , would it be a nice improvement?


H110 has bigger surface radiator. It will definitely reduced temps a couple degrees.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Havent you been a busy little buggar lately


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> VCCSA and VTT are both set to 1.15.


I'm going to try a lower PPL tonight, see if that does anything good for mine. I was reading the official sbe oc guide and it seems to make out that the closer you can keep VTT and VCCSA to vcore (max 1.4) the more stable it will run. Have you noticed this at all?

EDIT: Actually, on the P9X79 Pro bios ver 3305 you can't get lower than 1.8V PPL. However, apparently PPL isn't a voltage the cpu actually uses, it's a basline value that the cpu then cuts down to an appropriate voltage. Not 100% on how this works...


----------



## brunojosesimoes

In the 79 pro you cant lower that PPL i have that board too.
Btw i jus manage to get lower temps (from 85 to 81 cº) but i lost the 4.9 to go to 4.8 Ghz, dont know if its a good idea to have my multiplier at 41 but i believe that it gives me better temps though i loose qpi link(does this have a performance impact the qpi link getting lower by raising the multiplier and lowering the blck frequency)
... i will post a pic os you guys can see it and help me out by telling me if this looks ok.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> I'm going to try a lower PPL tonight, see if that does anything good for mine. I was reading the official sbe oc guide and it seems to make out that the closer you can keep VTT and VCCSA to vcore (max 1.4) the more stable it will run. Have you noticed this at all?
> 
> EDIT: Actually, on the P9X79 Pro bios ver 3305 you can't get lower than 1.8V PPL. However, apparently PPL isn't a voltage the cpu actually uses, it's a basline value that the cpu then cuts down to an appropriate voltage. Not 100% on how this works...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> In the 79 pro you cant lower that PPL i have that board too.
> Btw i jus manage to get lower temps (from 85 to 81 cº) but i lost the 4.9 to go to 4.8 Ghz, dont know if its a good idea to have my multiplier at 41 but i believe that it gives me better temps though i loose qpi link(does this have a performance impact the qpi link getting lower by raising the multiplier and lowering the blck frequency)
> ... i will post a pic os you guys can see it and help me out by telling me if this looks ok.
Click to expand...

Don't you two mean PLL voltage


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't you two mean PLL voltage


yes i do..mean the voltage, madman ( they said lower the CPU pll ) so its the voltage right that i have to lower?
what you think 41 multiplier or raising the blck frquency to get the same 4.8 with lower multiplier like 39 or 40?
i have 2 sli gpu so idk if this should be taken in consideration when choosing the blck frquency to oc or the multiplier.


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't you two mean PLL voltage


Haha hells yeah!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I run mine at 1.55 but this one is a hexy . Gonna slap a good malay 3820 back in very shortly


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Havent you been a busy little buggar lately











Having some fun until 4820k released. Going to try 4.8GHz later. If I can get 4.8GHz @ 1.4xxV, it will be my 24/7 OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> In the 79 pro you cant lower that PPL i have that board too.
> Btw i jus manage to get lower temps (from 85 to 81 cº) but i lost the 4.9 to go to 4.8 Ghz, dont know if its a good idea to have my multiplier at 41 but i believe that it gives me better temps though i loose qpi link(does this have a performance impact the qpi link getting lower by raising the multiplier and lowering the blck frequency)
> ... i will post a pic os you guys can see it and help me out by telling me if this looks ok.


85C is ok actually. When doing regular work, temp will be lower than that. I would run 4.9GHz @1.4V 24/7.

118 / 1.25 = 94.4 >> PCIe/DMI controller is running at 94.4MHz. If it's stable than that is good overclock. I don't know the impact on performance though. If any, impact should be minimal.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah agreed the 4.9 looks very solid with low LLC


----------



## Carniflex

My fresh 3820 at stock settings is 55C under full load. Is that a bit on the high side ? Or is it normal ? Have been on AMD for the past some years so have no recent experience with Intel CPU's.

That "full load" is not Linx or Burn test or anything specifically designed to stress the CPU. Just a Python script crunching some numbers (mostly FFT and some light data manipulation).

Just wondering here if my cooler is making a proper contact with the CPU, if theres perhaps too much or too little thermal paste, etc (as 3820 is a bit larger than your average AMD CPU then might have picked a wrong doze of paste first time around).


----------



## brunojosesimoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having some fun until 4820k released. Going to try 4.8GHz later. If I can get 4.8GHz @ 1.4xxV, it will be my 24/7 OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85C is ok actually. When doing regular work, temp will be lower than that. I would run 4.9GHz @1.4V 24/7.
> 
> 118 / 1.25 = 94.4 >> PCIe/DMI controller is running at 94.4MHz. If it's stable than that is good overclock. I don't know the impact on performance though. If any, impact should be minimal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah agreed the 4.9 looks very solid with low LLC


Guys i am back to 4.9 , once again thanks for your support , i love this club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> My fresh 3820 at stock settings is 55C under full load. Is that a bit on the high side ? Or is it normal ? Have been on AMD for the past some years so have no recent experience with Intel CPU's.
> 
> That "full load" is not Linx or Burn test or anything specifically designed to stress the CPU. Just a Python script crunching some numbers (mostly FFT and some light data manipulation).
> 
> Just wondering here if my cooler is making a proper contact with the CPU, if theres perhaps too much or too little thermal paste, etc (as 3820 is a bit larger than your average AMD CPU then might have picked a wrong doze of paste first time around).


I think its usual at full load what is ur ambient temp?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> I think its usual at full load what is ur ambient temp?


Around 25 C atm. Water delta should be about 5 C or so. 9x120mm rad but weak pumps (2x DC-LT at about 9 V) and low rpm fans.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> My fresh 3820 at stock settings is 55C under full load. Is that a bit on the high side ? Or is it normal ? Have been on AMD for the past some years so have no recent experience with Intel CPU's.
> 
> That "full load" is not Linx or Burn test or anything specifically designed to stress the CPU. Just a Python script crunching some numbers (mostly FFT and some light data manipulation).
> 
> Just wondering here if my cooler is making a proper contact with the CPU, if theres perhaps too much or too little thermal paste, etc (as 3820 is a bit larger than your average AMD CPU then might have picked a wrong doze of paste first time around).


Firstly what is the clockspeed you are running and secondly you don't have what type of cpu cooling in rig sig so I have no idea whats going on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunojosesimoes*
> 
> Guys i am back to 4.9 , once again thanks for your support , i love this club


Your Welcome


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sorry about that I asked a question after you answered


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Firstly what is the clockspeed you are running and secondly you don't have what type of cpu cooling in rig sig so I have no idea whats going on


Custom loop, although the details are indeed a bit hard to spot at first glance. The description is in the cooling component comments so would take some digging to spot. Should have listed them as it makes stuff easier.

Anyway. It's Nova 1080 radiator (9x120 mm) with 1200 rpm fans running at ~9 V (~800 rpm), 2x Alphacool DC-LT pumps (pretty weak pumps), EK Supreme HF with jet plate #6 CPU block. Ambient is approx 25 C. CPU is at stock settings so it kinda hovers around 3.7 GHz atm. For all practical purposes I would say that my cooling is with the current settings roughly comparable to high end air cooling, just a bit more quiet. The pumps and radiator fans are connected to the CPU fan socket so if it heats up it can increase the cooling on its own a bit.

And no problem. It's always best to list relevant info explicitly instead of making people to dig around for it.

Anyway, taking the above into consideration would 55C at stock settings seem a bit on the high side under 100% load ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I think its a little high after I found a recent ( xmas last year ) screener at stock under IBT..........


----------



## Aphid

What say y'all?

I should say, Vcore goes from 1.424 - 1.432 idle, 1.448 - 1.456 under load.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think its a little high after I found a recent ( xmas last year ) screener at stock under IBT..........


Your gonna love my 3820 soooooo much.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You just had to open your moosh didn't ya ............
Na , your gonna







me more cause I gotta sort it out for ya


----------



## PedroC1999

Im going to start building after school, will hopefully start overclocking tomorrow or Sunday. Any good 3820 guides?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im going to start building after school, will hopefully start overclocking tomorrow or Sunday. Any good 3820 guides?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers that seems pretty decent guide.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im going to start building after school, will hopefully start overclocking tomorrow or Sunday. Any good 3820 guides?


Go back a couple of hundred pages and read from there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers that seems pretty decent guide.


Hey man can you post some pics of your rig please I like to see them rads


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man can you post some pics of your rig please I like to see them rads


Sure. Dont have DSLR with me atm but I'll throw up some phone and tablet camera pictures for now.



Couple of pictures at home with DSLR



And couple of phone picks as well, including the shot of the amount of paste I dropped on that i7





If you would like to see any of the pieces in particular let me know and I'll see about taking the shot at it. Overall I was on so tight chedule this build that I did not properly document it for the build log, but in general its very similar to that AMD rig "soliton dispenser". For that the buildlog can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad - the radiator and other parts (but not the tube res) are the same (that rig is atm disassembled and waiting a rebuild) and the chassis is a bit larger one as in that AMD build cable management was not possible at all. My current chassis can take up to EATX and EEB mobos so its not as clasutrophopic. Just a bit on the heavy side to carry around with me. Previous case was 4.5 kg and this one is close to 12 kg so I think I have crossed the 30 kg line in here. Its a mobile system, I carry it with me between work and home. I like to have all my files with me all the time and net is not fast enough for that just yet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That is definitely a bit of a weapon you got there








That rad set up is awesome


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Sure. Dont have DSLR with me atm but I'll throw up some phone and tablet camera pictures for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pictures at home with DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And couple of phone picks as well, including the shot of the amount of paste I dropped on that i7
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to see any of the pieces in particular let me know and I'll see about taking the shot at it. Overall I was on so tight chedule this build that I did not properly document it for the build log, but in general its very similar to that AMD rig "soliton dispenser". For that the buildlog can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad - the radiator and other parts (but not the tube res) are the same (that rig is atm disassembled and waiting a rebuild) and the chassis is a bit larger one as in that AMD build cable management was not possible at all. My current chassis can take up to EATX and EEB mobos so its not as clasutrophopic. Just a bit on the heavy side to carry around with me. Previous case was 4.5 kg and this one is close to 12 kg so I think I have crossed the 30 kg line in here. Its a mobile system, I carry it with me between work and home. I like to have all my files with me all the time and net is not fast enough for that just yet.


I use "star" method.







This is your mobile computer? Nice!







What water block you have in there?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I use "star" method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your mobile computer? Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What water block you have in there?


I usually just use the "Rice grain" in the middle but the LGA 2011 looked a bit too large for that to work well so I went for "X". Dunno, perhaps I overdozed a bit as I'm not familiar with LGA2011 - I'm using paste, which while not the best, is supposed to work very consistenly across wide range of contact pressures.

The block is EK Supreme HF, probably second revision as it came already with LGA2011 mounting stuff in separate smaller zip bag and jet plate #6. GPU's are atm under air - have two heatlikker X3 core blocks ready for them, but I found that I did not have the additional copper plates you need to use core only blocks on 7950 and 7970 cards bcos of the protective rim around core on these. My 7870 is atm in warranty anyway so assuming they do fix it eventually would need to redo the loop later on.

And yeah thats my "mobile" computer. I need access to all my data to be able to deal with some stuff that can creep up in unexpected times and as the datasets I use are pretty large then regardless of the bulk its more convinient and reliable than net/cloud based stuff. And I dont need to deal with security issues which creep up if I'm needing access to some moderately sensitive data across net. Ofc carrying it all with me introduces some different security risks







Carrying it is not too bad, I'm still getting used to the increased weight tho. Previous one was ~25 kg which is pretty ok. This is about 33 kg which is getting a bit uncomfortable. Even if I just need to carry it to my car trunk and have a shoulder strap to help me in that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I usually just use the "Rice grain" in the middle but the LGA 2011 looked a bit too large for that to work well so I went for "X". Dunno, perhaps I overdozed a bit as I'm not familiar with LGA2011 - I'm using paste, which while not the best, is supposed to work very consistenly across wide range of contact pressures.
> 
> The block is EK Supreme HF, probably second revision as it came already with LGA2011 mounting stuff in separate smaller zip bag and jet plate #6. GPU's are atm under air - have two heatlikker X3 core blocks ready for them, but I found that I did not have the additional copper plates you need to use core only blocks on 7950 and 7970 cards bcos of the protective rim around core on these. My 7870 is atm in warranty anyway so assuming they do fix it eventually would need to redo the loop later on.
> 
> And yeah thats my "mobile" computer. I need access to all my data to be able to deal with some stuff that can creep up in unexpected times and as the datasets I use are pretty large then regardless of the bulk its more convinient and reliable than net/cloud based stuff. And I dont need to deal with security issues which creep up if I'm needing access to some moderately sensitive data across net. Ofc carrying it all with me introduces some different security risks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying it is not too bad, I'm still getting used to the increased weight tho. Previous one was ~25 kg which is pretty ok. This is about 33 kg which is getting a bit uncomfortable. Even if I just need to carry it to my car trunk and have a shoulder strap to help me in that.


You're right, "rice grain" is not enough for LGA2011. The "X" should be enough but I found "stars" (combination of "X" and "+") spreads little bit better.

You have one of this to transport your rig to/from your car right?


----------



## lnoton

For overclockers that want to see what's going on while gaming (and don't have two screens):
http://www.trigonesoft.com/index.php/download

I neither know, nor guarantee this software...but it is awesome.

The sensor data is the same as cpu-z, not checked evga precision...but I'm sure it is.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You're right, "rice grain" is not enough for LGA2011. The "X" should be enough but I found "stars" (combination of "X" and "+") spreads little bit better.
> 
> You have one of this to transport your rig to/from your car right?


Man they even have those trolleys with a hydraulic scissor lift as well ( hand operated )

I use the "+" method with a dab in each quadrant


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Pulled out the 3930k and chucked in a very nice L206 Malay 3820 and this what I got.......









Okay done a couple of rounds of IBT passed so far . Will need more vcore for P95 me thinks . Really happy with that first go with dram at 2400
Thanks Darksemus for the chip


----------



## anubis1127

Very nice HOMECINEMA-PC


----------



## kizwan

Nice!







Is that prime stable?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very nice HOMECINEMA-PC


Thanks mate







Much less heat better clocks / vcore than my 3930k . That did [email protected]@1.535vcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that prime stable?


It will be Moar vcore I think maybe 1.385 - 1.395 v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This one is @1.345vcore in bios








http://valid.canardpc.com/2826191


----------



## DarkSamus

Glad you like the chip mate.
Nice to see such a nice one go to someone that will actually bother to OC it above the 4.3Ghz I run mine at.

Your old L203 3820 is good enough for my needs.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I can get it to boot in lower isn't that awesome


----------



## DarkSamus

My partner said that she could see when you left here you would enjoy it.
She said you were like an excited kid with a new toy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's right this 3820 has potential to beat my personal best








Gotta keep the club alive with some new efforts


----------



## DarkSamus

Indeed mate. Indeed.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

The lowest vcore to boot in was 1.335 outstanding


----------



## revro

so if i understand it correctly the 40pcie lanes of 2011 mean that 3820 for example wont have to overclock unlike 3770k or 2600k to not bottleneck a 680 or 770 sli? or does it mean that it needs much lower overclock than the z77 cpus?
tough i saw that 3820 has lower max temp 66,8 instead of 72,6 of 3770k. lol 4770k has in ark intel no max temp listed








http://ark.intel.com/compare/52214,63698,63697,75123

thank you
revro


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so if i understand it correctly the 40pcie lanes of 2011 mean that 3820 for example wont have to overclock unlike 3770k or 2600k to not bottleneck a 680 or 770 sli? or does it mean that it needs much lower overclock than the z77 cpus?
> tough i saw that 3820 has lower max temp 66,8 instead of 72,6 of 3770k. lol 4770k has in ark intel no max temp listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/compare/52214,63698,63697,75123
> 
> thank you
> revro


With 2 GFX cards that means that you can run both cards at x16 while in "non-enthusiast" boards you will be limited to x8 with two GFX cards. For all practical purposes you will not see the difference. LGA2011 becomes more relevant if you are looking to run 3 to 7 GFX cards in the same system.

I also have a question of my own. What's QPI and is there any benefit from pushing it to 5 GHz from 3.2 GHz where it sits by default ? I remember that with AMD there was actually some performance penalty when you went too far from the 2 GHz default speed - so thats why I'm asking. Googling tells me its supposed to be the link speed between L3 cache, CPU cores and chip-set - is this the same for LGA2011 CPU's ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay started for the first hour @ 1.395vcore dropped it down to 1.385v run it on P95 blend for another hour . Temps under 60c


----------



## revro

isnt maximum voltage 1.35?







risktaker

best
revro


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> isnt maximum voltage 1.35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> risktaker
> 
> best
> revro


limits are made to break, 1.5v is fine


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> limits are made to break, 1.5v is fine


I set my own limits











http://valid.canardpc.com/2826382


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have ram @ 2000 at CPU at 4.625 with voltage of 1.36 is this okay it's fully stable


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I set my own limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826382


yup me to 1.4v gpu, 1.6v cpu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> isnt maximum voltage 1.35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> risktaker
> 
> best
> revro


Not on my planet...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not on my planet...


Are we on the same planet ? ....... must be


----------



## alancsalt

My planet has more volts..than 1.35v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My planet has more volts..than 1.35v


Very lucky I must say







Needs MOAR vcore to be P95 stable though......


http://valid.canardpc.com/2826232









And this one as well..........










http://valid.canardpc.com/2827203


----------



## DarkSamus

Doing well mate. Hopefully you will be able to breal your record at some point


----------



## mam72

Is it normal for the rampage IV extreme to turn its self off (when you start the PC) briefly, then turn its self back on to continue booting when using a 125 strap on a 3820?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Is it normal for the rampage IV extreme to turn its self off (when you start the PC) briefly, then turn its self back on to continue booting when using a 125 strap on a 3820?


Dunno, but my mobo does the same when I apply the 125 BLCK in UEFI. I have not booted with that strap multiple times tho. I have Gigabyte UP4.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Is it normal for the rampage IV extreme to turn its self off (when you start the PC) briefly, then turn its self back on to continue booting when using a 125 strap on a 3820?


I have P9X79 PRO & it behave like that too only if previously power is turned off. If power is not cut off after shutdown the computer, when turn on the computer, it will continue booting like normal without shutting itself off. Not just strap 125 but also with bclk 105 & strap 100 too.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Dunno, but my mobo does the same when I apply the 125 BLCK in UEFI. I have not booted with that strap multiple times tho. I have Gigabyte UP4.


Well I am not the only one so it must be a feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have P9X79 PRO & it behave like that too only if previously power is turned off. If power is not cut off after shutdown the computer, when turn on the computer, it will continue booting like normal without shutting itself off. Not just strap 125 but also with bclk 105 & strap 100 too.


This is exactly what happens to my one, not tested it with the 105 bclk I just pass on that.

It looks like it is suppose to do that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thought id give ADIA64 Extreme stability test a go , after 1hr........ not as much watts draw as P95 , still 1.392vcore is really niiiccce


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thought id give ADIA64 Extreme stability test a go , after 1hr........ not as much watts draw as P95 , still 1.392vcore is really niiiccce


Have you tried using 1.4v and high llc and high vccsa llca ? You still end up with 1.424v.
Great chip you have there btw.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^ Thanks mate its a really good one








Also P95'd for 1.5hrs @ 1792 fft's [email protected]@1.4vcore in bios . A bit more vcore than ADIA64 . Temps under 60c . No air bending . Makes a very good 24/7


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2828295


----------



## Echosilence

Really happy for you man! You are the real captain of "3820 OC" fleet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Really happy for you man! You are the real captain of "3820 OC" fleet.


Hey dude your back








That's why its a club now








I see you have the club sig happening . Nice one


----------



## alancsalt

Would that be "Captain Quirk"?









Ah, to boldly go where no man has gone before......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Would that be "Captain Quirk"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, to boldly go where no man has gone before......


Ahh good evening Mr Salt , glad you could join me / us . So whats been the highlight of your day / evening so far..........


----------



## alancsalt

YOU have!

Dismal rainy day here today, and the in-between upgrades gruel was poor and thin, and not being one of the bonus days ("an onion twice a week, and half a roll on Sundays") I was quite afraid I'd be tempted to eat the dog...







.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Cant let a good bloke starve , heres a feed for ya , hope you like Yorkshire pud...........


----------



## alancsalt

Aw, now I hafta clean the drool off my KB!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Aw, now I hafta clean the drool off my KB!


Heres dessert if you crave for more......


and how rude of me ....... a nice beer to wash it all down


----------



## alancsalt

A Darwin Stubby!









You are a very cruel man! Enjoy that i7-3820


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A Darwin Stubby!


Designed for thirsty persons ere in ozstralia








I intend on looking after this one wont go for 5.4 till someone with 2011 on water beats my personal best








I can get 5.2 gigs stable as well but low vcore / heat is what im after







( compared to what ive been using anyways 3930k draws extra 100w + and a extra .135mv @ 5Gigs + 25c higher temps at 100% load )
Gonna save it for future DICE / LN2 escapades


----------



## revro

i am so so scared of homecinemas avatar








what max temps do you guys use at your OC?

best
revro


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Designed for thirsty persons ere in ozstralia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend on looking after this one wont go for 5.4 till someone with 2011 on water beats my personal best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 5.2 gigs stable as well but low vcore / heat is what im after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( compared to what ive been using anyways 3930k draws extra 100w + and a extra .135mv @ 5Gigs + 25c higher temps at 100% load )
> Gonna save it for future DICE / LN2 escapades


Im comin' at ya HOMECINEMA, just need the flamin' GPU blocks


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

So we are going for low Vcore @ 5Ghz...ok







......I got this










I will try for anything lower for this chip later...
Btw; ambient was 29~30 C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> So we are going for low Vcore @ 5Ghz...ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try for anything lower for this chip later...
> Btw; ambient was 29~30 C


I gots one of those as well
http://valid.canardpc.com/2826232
How are ya Geezer ? All is good I hope ? As you can tell I gots me a another nice 3820


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey Madman








Glad u got yourself another 3820...its specs look very similar to mine...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u got yourself another 3820...its specs look very similar to mine...


I know ! L206 batch Malay swapped my spare L203 Malay for it with DarkSamus a local member to me








It will do 5.2 Stable @ 1.48vcore in bios . But I don't need that , just the lowest vcore stable into 5Gigahurtles will do me gonna treat this one real good......








Crap , gotta go to work cya........


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> So we are going for low Vcore @ 5Ghz...ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try for anything lower for this chip later...
> Btw; ambient was 29~30 C


Now run that voltage through IBT & Prime95.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Now run that voltage through IBT & Prime95.


He can and he will trust me dude


----------



## lnoton

Some advice please.

I have core LLC set to medium, which gives me some vdroop (High always increases vcore under load, so figure that isn't the point of it) I have vtt and vcssa set to 1.15v. CPU PLL set to 1.65.

Running on a RIVF I can get 4.75GHz with 1.37v on the core.

However, to get to 4.875GHz I have to set the vCore to 1.41v. So that is +0.04v extra to get IBT to run 30times on High. Underload it vdroops down to about 1.392-1.400v

Does that sound like I've hit the wall of the processor when it needs so much more vcore?

Temps with an Antec 920 are 78-71-70-74


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Some advice please.
> 
> I have core LLC set to medium, which gives me some vdroop (High always increases vcore under load, so figure that isn't the point of it) I have vtt and vcssa set to 1.15v. CPU PLL set to 1.65.
> 
> Running on a RIVF I can get 4.75GHz with 1.37v on the core.
> 
> However, to get to 4.875GHz I have to set the vCore to 1.41v. So that is +0.04v extra to get IBT to run 30times on High. Underload it vdroops down to about 1.392-1.400v
> 
> Does that sound like I've hit the wall of the processor when it needs so much more vcore?
> 
> Temps with an Antec 920 are 78-71-70-74


Up your LLC's to high or ultra or extreme You really don't want any vdroop








Up to 1.22 on vtt and 2nd auto ( you don't have to you can run it with same volts as vtt )
vscca no high than 1.2v .Don't forget about the level of LLC you use this will add to vtt and vscca volts
Change multi or try 4.9 up vcore to 1.42 - 1.45 . But really you can only go so far with temps / clocks with that cooler
Are you running a costarica 3820 ? on that chip I got P95 stable [email protected]@1.45vcore in bios

Heres what vcore I get at that clock right now .....
http://valid.canardpc.com/2829320








Havent primed it yet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i am so so scared of homecinemas avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what max temps do you guys use at your OC?
> 
> best
> revro


My avatar..........an accurate depiction of meh








On this chip its between 53c - 59c on core 0 @ 5 [email protected] room temp ( winter here )


----------



## lnoton

Thanks.

It's a malay.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It's a malay.


----------



## lnoton

is that not good?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> is that not good?


I guessed wrong that's all man . Malay seems to have a better solder job on IHS better temp spread


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Decided to get new pump / res . Exsisting one cuts out on boot in every now and then . X20 750 has done a good job . But with 1.8m head pressure compared to 7.7m with this one should be a significant temp drop / improvement .... I hope.....


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Decided to get new pump / res . Exsisting one cuts out on boot in every now and then . X20 750 has done a good job . But with 1.8m head pressure compared to 7.7m with this one should be a significant temp drop / improvement .... I hope.....


Dont forget that those pumps will dump heat back into the loop. Not sure how much heat but just factor that fact in.

And my Costa chip seems to have a lot better soldering than my last Malay. Which if you remember was all over the place with some cores 10c cooler/hotter than others. Current Costa has only 2-3c variance at most.


----------



## stratos2004

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2387644_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2387644_


Interesting !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325









I did it for the LOL's


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the LOL's


Airbending?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the LOL's


So you gunna' run Cinebench for the Bot? Can u better 10.11 CPU points?
For the site, the HOME-team...


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys,

Posted on here a while back but now reader to OC further...my rig is below and so far just have it OC to 4.3 by upping the turbo multiplier to 43 - a few months ago all tested an Its all stable and temps at all cool (mid/low 30s at idle and gaming between 50-60). So I'd like to achieve roughly 4.5 I'm happy with that.......I know it's been asked loads  but any rough settings (looks towards direction of the legendary HOMECINEMA-PC lol) would be more then greatly appreciated...

CPU: 3820
Mobo: P9x79 Pro
Ram: TeamGroup Elite 16GB (4x4GB) 1600MHz C11 DDR3 Quad Channel Kit
PSU: TX 850
Graphics: KFA2 670
Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom

Thanks guys!


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Posted on here a while back but now reader to OC further...my rig is below and so far just have it OC to 4.3 by upping the turbo multiplier to 43 - a few months ago all tested an Its all stable and temps at all cool (mid/low 30s at idle and gaming between 50-60). So I'd like to achieve roughly 4.5 I'm happy with that.......I know it's been asked loads, but any rough settings (looks towards direction of the legendary HOMECINEMA-PC lol) would be more then greatly appreciated...
> 
> CPU: 3820
> Mobo: P9x79 Pro
> Ram: TeamGroup Elite 16GB (4x4GB) 1600MHz C11 DDR3 Quad Channel Kit
> PSU: TX 850
> Graphics: KFA2 670
> Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom
> 
> Thanks guys!


Your PC is extremely close to the same as mine (although I have a Corsair H100i for my CPU cooling) and HOMECINEMA-PC came to my house himself and he could only get stability by doing exactly what you have.
Going for a higher clock just caused my P9X79 pro MB to want to melt.


----------



## Adam101

Hey!!

He is good aint he! oh my oh my, lol. I have read online some guys able to get to 4.5 even 4.6 with a similar set
up be it the noctua cooler instead so just wondered.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey!!
> 
> He is good aint he! oh my oh my, lol. I have read online some guys able to get to 4.5 even 4.6 with a similar set
> up be it the noctua cooler instead so just wondered.


Never hurts to ask


----------



## Adam101

very true!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Airbending?


Hell yes








That's why I gots that chippie of ya . So I could do MADDER 3820 / 2011 skillz even BETTER









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So you gunna' run Cinebench for the Bot? Can u better 10.11 CPU points?
> For the site, the HOME-team...


Yep I did it ! and for the team









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Posted on here a while back but now reader to OC further...my rig is below and so far just have it OC to 4.3 by upping the turbo multiplier to 43 - a few months ago all tested an Its all stable and temps at all cool (mid/low 30s at idle and gaming between 50-60). So I'd like to achieve roughly 4.5 I'm happy with that.......I know it's been asked loads  but any rough settings (looks towards direction of the legendary HOMECINEMA-PC lol) would be more then greatly appreciated...
> 
> CPU: 3820
> Mobo: P9x79 Pro
> Ram: TeamGroup Elite 16GB (4x4GB) 1600MHz C11 DDR3 Quad Channel Kit
> PSU: TX 850
> Graphics: KFA2 670
> Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom
> 
> Thanks guys!


Legendary I like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratos2004*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2387644_


----------



## alancsalt

Golden!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Golden!


Im stoked ! Now if I can 10.14 or 10.15 that gets me into top 5 quaddies and more points for me and team








Just gotta get 5.3ghz more stable and get another cinebench screener happening


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, the gauntlet is thrown... will stratos2004 come back with a better score? It's hard to stay on top of the heap. (Keep screenshots...of those high moments..







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Posted on here a while back but now reader to OC further...my rig is below and so far just have it OC to 4.3 by upping the turbo multiplier to 43 - a few months ago all tested an Its all stable and temps at all cool (mid/low 30s at idle and gaming between 50-60). So I'd like to achieve roughly 4.5 I'm happy with that.......I know it's been asked loads  but any rough settings (looks towards direction of the legendary HOMECINEMA-PC lol) would be more then greatly appreciated...
> 
> CPU: 3820
> Mobo: P9x79 Pro
> Ram: TeamGroup Elite 16GB (4x4GB) 1600MHz C11 DDR3 Quad Channel Kit
> PSU: TX 850
> Graphics: KFA2 670
> Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom
> 
> Thanks guys!


If you want _quick & dirty_ 4.5/4.6GHz OC, you can refer to my settings here & here. That cooler should be able to cool your CPU at 4.5GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Your PC is extremely close to the same as mine (although I have a Corsair H100i for my CPU cooling) and HOMECINEMA-PC came to my house himself and he could only get stability by doing exactly what you have.
> Going for a higher clock just caused my P9X79 pro MB to want to melt.


Anything above 4.3GHz, it overheat? My CPU running at 4.5GHz for almost a year using Corsair H100. In ambient 31C, highest temp when fully loaded around low to high 70C. Back VRM temp around high 50C to low 60C.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you want _quick & dirty_ 4.5/4.6GHz OC, you can refer to my settings here & here. That cooler should be able to cool your CPU at 4.5GHz.
> Anything above 4.3GHz, it overheat? My CPU running at 4.5GHz for almost a year using Corsair H100. In ambient 31C, highest temp when fully loaded around low to high 70C. Back VRM temp around high 50C to low 60C.


Thank you for those links Kizwan, I shall give those a try and report back to the station!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Thank you for those links Kizwan, I shall give those a try and report back to the station!


He is very handy to have around the station








If all else fails you know who to call........ cya


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> He is very handy to have around the station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all else fails you know who to call........ cya










sure is....better make sure he doesnt try and take your crown!







jk!!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Golden!


I got this one from me if that's any help;


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Golden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from me if that's any help;
Click to expand...

The Gold was the HWBot "Cup" for being number one.. are you a HWbot member? (and doing it for the OCN Team?)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> He is very handy to have around the station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all else fails you know who to call........ cya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is....better make sure he doesnt try and take your crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk!!


Madman is sleeping.











[EDIT #1]
Hmmm...need to improved my air bending...









5.125GHz, LLC Exteme, Vcore 1.480 - 1.544V (1.45V in BIOS), ambient 26C. This is not IBT or Prime95 stable yet. While editing this post earlier, I got BSOD 124. Now upping Vcore to 1.48V in BIOS & still not IBT or Prime95 stable yet. BSOD 124 probably because I have CPU power saving (C1E/C3/C6/C7) enabled.


[EDIT #2]
Vcore 1.512 - 1.584V (1.48V in BIOS), Prime95 Blend throw one error at the beginning of stress test. I don't know if I'm comfortable running Vcore > 1.6V.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is....better make sure he doesnt try and take your crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk!!


Naa . Kizwan has his own crown









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I got this one from me if that's any help;


It dosent help me none








Holy high cinebench score batman , Nice one geezer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Madman is sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...need to improved my air bending...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.125GHz, LLC Exteme, Vcore 1.480 - 1.544V (1.45V in BIOS), ambient 26C. This is not IBT or Prime95 stable yet. While editing this post earlier, I got BSOD 124. Now upping Vcore to 1.48V in BIOS & still not IBT or Prime95 stable yet. BSOD 124 probably because I have CPU power saving (C1E/C3/C6/C7) enabled.


I think thats the highest clock outta that thing ive seen from you so far........ Well done


----------



## kizwan

I upped Vcore in BIOS to 1.5V & I get CPU over voltage message. LLC extreme though. I already disabled Anti Surge Support, so ovp should already disabled.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I upped Vcore in BIOS to 1.5V & I get CPU over voltage message. LLC extreme though. I already disabled Anti Surge Support, so ovp should already disabled.


Try this , monitor > voltage monitor > CPU voltage > ignore y/n


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try this , monitor > voltage monitor > CPU voltage > ignore y/n


Thanks. Forgot that is user configurable.







Will try again tonight which is perfect time to utilized my air bending.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. Forgot that is user configurable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again tonight which is perfect time to utilized my air bending.


This will be interesting , but is your







strong enough


----------



## Carniflex

Thats a bit odd one. When I switch BLCK to 125 my system no longer detects a Crucial m4 plugged into port 0 of the two Intel chipset powered SATA 6 ports. Thing is its my system disk. Other SSD's and HDD's are detected fine apparently.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This will be interesting , but is your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strong enough


I can boot at 5.125GHz & 5.250GHz but I'm unable to get them Prime95 stable at below 1.6V Vcore. I'm able to run Cinebench & got 9.7 and 9.9 points respectively. Also, the back VRMs is running toasty when overclocked at 4.8GHz & higher. I definitely need to put a fan pointing directly to VRMs heatsink if I want it to run cooler. 4.7GHz OC is the best so far in term of heat where the back VRMs only goes up to 63C max after 2 hours Prime95 Blend in 28C ambient.

4.8GHz, LLC High, Prime95 Blend 10 minutes, Vcore 1.464 - 1.480V, VRM 72C, Ambient 27C.


4.8GHz, LLC Medium, Prime95 Blend 18 minutes, Vcore 1.440 - 1.464V, VRM 70C, Ambient 26C.


----------



## PedroC1999

Are the rear VRM's a problem on the R$F, is it worth modding my case to put a fan in?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Im guessing this is a really stupid question, but why does my BIOS and ASUS AI Suite allow me to set multi to 44x but it never seems to hit it?



Aside from that, is there any reason for someone running on air cooling to use multi&bclk versus just setting the strap to 125&multi?

I mean, I was just trying it to see what I could hit, and because I wanted the voltage to drop when speedstep kicks in [which it apparently cant with a strap other than 100] but this seems to limit my OC to ~4580? I was running 4750.


----------



## xzeroracer

Same here, but the limit to use is x43.

-

Want post here my results on this bench.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Are the rear VRM's a problem on the R4F, is it worth modding my case to put a fan in?


It seems case dependant.
I run a 5ghz overclock on a RIVF and have zero issues with my vrms. They always stay mildly warm to the touch. I do have pretty decent case airflow though, and 8x140mm fans of air flowing right over the vrm heatsinks.
Actually really glad i never spent all the extra cash to watercool my RIVF, as atm it seems to handle it all nicely.


----------



## Wookieelover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzeroracer*
> 
> Same here, but the limit to use is x43.
> 
> -
> 
> Want post here my results on this bench.


Whoa bro... Back that voltage off. 1.560v for only 5ghz is just silly.


----------



## xzeroracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Whoa bro... Back that voltage off. 1.560v for only 5ghz is just silly.


Yep fixed, this thing with low multi and high bclk suck much wattage.
Its better find a high multi with less bclk


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Are the rear VRM's a problem on the R$F, is it worth modding my case to put a fan in?


It will be a problem if it overheat & throttling the CPU. Mine goes up to 72C @4.8GHz OC fully loaded & no sign of CPU throttling. So, no problem there. The max temp for VRM is 90C. You want to make sure it doesn't exceeds that. It all depends on the ambient, mine pretty high though. Also depends on how high Vcore you need to run at certain frequency. If you aim for 5GHz OC, it's good idea to put a 30CFM - 45CFM fan minimum for direct air flow to primary VRM heatsink assembly. This is ASUS recommendation for their X79 motherboard. And you can also put a passive heatsink on the back VRM backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Im guessing this is a really stupid question, but why does my BIOS and ASUS AI Suite allow me to set multi to 44x but it never seems to hit it?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, is there any reason for someone running on air cooling to use multi&bclk versus just setting the strap to 125&multi?
> 
> I mean, I was just trying it to see what I could hit, and because I wanted the voltage to drop when speedstep kicks in [which it apparently cant with a strap other than 100] but this seems to limit my OC to ~4580? I was running 4750.


I think you can get x44 multiplier with _per-core_ configuration. If all cores active (_"by all cores"_), the max multiplier will be x43.

Don't worry when voltage don't drop down when using STRAP 125 if you have C3/C6/C7 enabled. These are C-states. CPU cores when idle, they will enter these states & the deeper the state they in, the voltage for that core also decrease. In C6, the voltage for that core is or near zero. Vcore reported by any monitoring software is not _accurate_ when idle. It doesn't reflect the actual CPU power consumption when idle.


----------



## rv8000

How does imc (vccsa) voltage effect stability. I currently have my ram @ 1666, while trying to use 125 strap with a 36 multi and im getting random crashes 15 minutes into ibt or randomly at startup. Stock setting is 0.9v for vccsa, I've tried 1.0v as the SB-e oc guide says keep the vcore and vccsa withing .4-.3 v within one another but nothing seems to be helping.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Im guessing this is a really stupid question, but why does my BIOS and ASUS AI Suite allow me to set multi to 44x but it never seems to hit it?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, is there any reason for someone running on air cooling to use multi&bclk versus just setting the strap to 125&multi?
> 
> I mean, I was just trying it to see what I could hit, and because I wanted the voltage to drop when speedstep kicks in [which it apparently cant with a strap other than 100] but this seems to limit my OC to ~4580? I was running 4750.


x43 max but at 100 strap you can go 44 it will hit that but not under load . Use per core setting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> How does imc (vccsa) voltage effect stability. I currently have my ram @ 1666, while trying to use 125 strap with a 36 multi and im getting random crashes 15 minutes into ibt or randomly at startup. Stock setting is 0.9v for vccsa, I've tried 1.0v as the SB-e oc guide says keep the vcore and vccsa withing .4-.3 v within one another but nothing seems to be helping.


On mine I run these...........

VSCCA 1.2 max . Remember Allow for running vscca LLC at extreme eg: 1.185 plus llc extreme = nearly 1.2v
Vtt and 2nd vtt max 1.25 or vtt 1.185v 2nd vtt auto depends on what you are trying to achieve


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey all you dudes out there *CLUB SIG IS ON PAGE ONE and PUT DETAILS OF YOUR RIG IN RIG BUILDER* please


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> x43 max but at 100 strap you can go 44 it will hit that but not under load . Use per core setting
> On mine I run these...........
> 
> VSCCA 1.2 max . Remember Allow for running vscca LLC at extreme eg: 1.185 plus llc extreme = nearly 1.2v
> Vtt and 2nd vtt max 1.25 or vtt 1.185v 2nd vtt auto depends on what you are trying to achieve


I'm just trying to get 36x125 stable with no memory oc right now. Under load cpuz is reading 1.37v (1.385 with level 2 llc) while running ibt and im still crashing, highest ive had vtt and vccsa @ are 1.125. After looking at dozens of threads post and sites it seems most people are getting that clock or 37x125 with ~1.34v. It just feels like im not getting the right setting. 43x100 passes no sweat @ 1.26v. *hits head on desk* 6 hours at it now and nothing to show for it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try 43 x 104 or drop ram speed down on 36 x 125 maybe ?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try 43 x 104 or drop ram speed down on 36 x 125 maybe ?


Ram is at stock settings currently, i've even given it 1.5 just to make sure that wasnt an issue (i've got sammies). Does the VTT have to be ~ 1.2v to stabilize the high qpi link (uncore?) with the 125 strap?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Ram is at stock settings currently, i've even given it 1.5 just to make sure that wasnt an issue (i've got sammies). Does the VTT have to be ~ 1.2v to stabilize the high qpi link (uncore?) with the 125 strap?


Up to 1.25 max allow for LLC , up dram volts to 1.6 maybe ?
Personally for me its usually uppin da vcore


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Up to 1.25 max allow for LLC , up dram volts to 1.6 maybe ?
> Personally for me its usually uppin da vcore


I think there's something wrong with this motherboard, everything at stock only scoring 8400 physics score in 3dmark 11, at 4.3 barely getting 9500. My 3570k scored better ffs. Something be fishy here, that and all of a sudden I'm hearing coil whine during graphics tests when it wasn't there before... Givin up tonight, thanks for the help though.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I think there's something wrong with this motherboard, everything at stock only scoring 8400 physics score in 3dmark 11, at 4.3 barely getting 9500. My 3570k scored better ffs. Something be fishy here, that and all of a sudden I'm hearing coil whine during graphics tests when it wasn't there before... Givin up tonight, thanks for the help though.


Yeah, the score does look a bit low than it should be. Mine running at stock clock (3.8GHz) physics score is 9444. What speed your RAM is running at right now? 1333 or 1600? If not set yet, try enable XMP, at least 1600 & re-run the benchmark. At 4.5GHz, mine only increased to 10987.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I think there's something wrong with this motherboard, everything at stock only scoring 8400 physics score in 3dmark 11, at 4.3 barely getting 9500. My 3570k scored better ffs. Something be fishy here, that and all of a sudden I'm hearing coil whine during graphics tests when it wasn't there before... Givin up tonight, thanks for the help though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, the score does look a bit low than it should be. Mine running at stock clock (3.8GHz) physics score is 9444. What speed your RAM is running at right now? 1333 or 1600? If not set yet, try enable XMP, at least 1600 & re-run the benchmark. At 4.5GHz, mine only increased to10987.


Coil whine from m/board , psu , card ?
@ Kizwan , any ideas ?


----------



## kizwan

For the low score, I have no idea, unfortunately.







Running RAM at 1333 than 1600 does effect score but not that much though. It's a long shot but try disabled C1E/C3/C6/C7. @madman, how much you get (3dmark 11 physic score) at stock?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Don't know never did that bench at stock


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For the low score, I have no idea, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running RAM at 1333 than 1600 does effect score but not that much though. It's a long shot but try disabled C1E/C3/C6/C7. @madman, how much you get (3dmark 11 physic score) at stock?


Here is an old one of mine if it helps...


The 920 was at 2.8Ghz (not stock) but my 3820 was at stock speed of 3.6Ghz


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys,

So I went in and have just changed the following - If you see anything wrong let me know









I have ONLY changed the following everything else was Auto:

BCLK to 125
Multi to 36 (to its 4.5, this disabled my turbo mode automatically to i think)
vCore to 1.330
Enabled C1E and EIST

Also checked my ram timings and voltage on the ram which is 1.5 and its all normal, it only OC my 1600 ram to 1666. Im about to run Intel burn test and Prime 95 for stability.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Adam101

Just stopped the test as in Intel burn test on High level saw me temps to upto 80s, I have this cooler: Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom. Thinking maybe 4.3 is my limit in terms of temps and stuff.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Here is an old one of mine if it helps...
> 
> 
> The 920 was at 2.8Ghz (not stock) but my 3820 was at stock speed of 3.6Ghz


Thanks DarkSamus.







I think this is my CPU physic score when everything in UEFI are default: 9035. I bookmarked three 3dmark 11 scores; stock UEFI (3.6 - 3.7GHz), Turbo Ratio=By All Cores & XMP 1600 (3.8GHz), and 4.5GHz OC.

I googled 3570k 3dmark11 physic score is around 8XXX. So, *rv8000*'s physic score is not that bad I think.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Just stopped the test as in Intel burn test on High level saw me temps to upto 80s, I have this cooler: Cooler: Alpenfohn K2 Mount Doom. Thinking maybe 4.3 is my limit in terms of temps and stuff.


What is your ambient temp? Are you using manual or offset voltage? If manual, you can try LLC at Medium, might help temp a bit.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your ambient temp? Are you using manual or offset voltage? If manual, you can try LLC at Medium, might help temp a bit.


Hey Kizwan. My ambient temp is in the mid 30s so thats fine i think







. I used manual voltage of 1.33. I just set llc at medium as you said and running prime95 and my temps on core 2 reached 81, other cores reached 76, 74, and 79 and was on blend test.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Kizwan. My ambient temp is in the mid 30s so thats fine i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used manual voltage of 1.33. I just set llc at medium as you said and running prime95 and my temps on core 2 reached 81, other cores reached 76, 74, and 79 and was on blend test.


Run P95 on blend for half a hour that will give you a really good reference for 100% load temps


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Kizwan. My ambient temp is in the mid 30s so thats fine i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used manual voltage of 1.33. I just set llc at medium as you said and running prime95 and my temps on core 2 reached 81, other cores reached 76, 74, and 79 and was on blend test.


Your CPU temps look ok to me in mid 30s Celsius ambient.







I got 77C on the hottest core when running IBT Very High @4.5GHz in 31C ambient. At that time I'm using Corsair H100 cooler.

^^ I agree with madman. If you worried with temp, 80s actually safe but you can always wait when ambient lower a bit or turn A/C on when running Prime95. For 4.5GHz, I found delta T around 40s Celsius when CPU fully loaded. I think this is true for AIO cooler & big massive air cooler like yours.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Run P95 on blend for half a hour that will give you a really good reference for 100% load temps


Just worry that itll burn my chip! OK no problem, just running it now shall leave it on as u said see if the BSOBD blue screen of bloody death lol appears too, and shall check my temps and repoty back to you both...thank you Mr HomeCinema and Kizwan!!


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your CPU temps look ok to me in mid 30s Celsius ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 77C on the hottest core when running IBT Very High @4.5GHz in 31C ambient. At that time I'm using Corsair H100 cooler.


Yeh its cold over here lol







thats what i thought I think if all else fails I'll stick with 4.3 and then get the newer 2011 sockets when/if they appear and then stick a h100 on.

Quick question, I game on all the usual crysis 3 bf3 etc etc and do some 3d work/photoshop whats the likely hood ill reach 77/78/79 when doing these?

Thank you guys!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Yeh its cold over here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought I think if all else fails I'll stick with 4.3 and then get the newer 2011 sockets when/if they appear and then stick a h100 on.
> 
> Quick question, I game on all the usual crysis 3 bf3 etc etc and do some 3d work/photoshop whats the likely hood ill reach 77/78/79 when doing these?
> 
> Thank you guys!!


BF3 @4.5GHz with H100 in 31 - 32C ambient, hottest core around 61 - 62C. You should be able to get similar temp. Also, I'm pretty sure your VRMs temperature should be fine too @4.5GHz.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your CPU temps look ok to me in mid 30s Celsius ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 77C on the hottest core when running IBT Very High @4.5GHz in 31C ambient. At that time I'm using Corsair H100 cooler.
> 
> ^^ I agree with madman. If you worried with temp, 80s actually safe but you can always wait when ambient lower a bit or turn A/C on when running Prime95. For 4.5GHz, I found delta T around 40s Celsius when CPU fully loaded. I think this is true for AIO cooler & big massive air cooler like yours.


Thats true!







Thank you!!


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BF3 @4.5GHz with H100 in 31 - 32C ambient, hottest core around 61 - 62C. You should be able to get similar temp. Also, I'm pretty sure your VRMs temperature should be fine too @4.5GHz.


Cool!







thats excellent temps!


----------



## Adam101

also guys whats the best program for monitoring these temps, hwmonitor, core temp lol theres loadsss!


----------



## Adam101

So guys about 35 mins (not 3 lol) in and judging by hwmonitor im on the following MAX temps, 81, 79, 85, 84. Judging by core temp its 81, 78, 84, 84 so about the same....this is on blend test in prime 95 and my vcore at 1.33. Kinda worried I'll fry my cpu with those high temps!


----------



## alancsalt

Only in P95 will you hit those temps. (Well, Linpack can do it too) But nothing else.

Peak temp is about 10 to 15 minutes in...iirc


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only in P95 will you hit those temps. (Well, Linpack can do it too) But nothing else.


thought as much







, Thank you list keeper!! You guys rock! I'll try and get back with info/updates soon time for some food before the hallucations start.


----------



## novemberzzz

Can't even get 4.875 to boot at 1.5v, guess we're not hitting that any time soon


----------



## Adam101

Right guys so I had Prime95 running for about an hour on the same settings (see below), and appears to be stable, the highest MAX temps in hw monitor were 89, 84, 91, 90?

BCLK - 125
Multi - 36 (so 4.5 total)
VCore - 1.34
EIST - ENABLED
C1E - Enabled
LLC - Medium

does this look ok guys or should I run prime 95 like all night lol.

Thank youuuuu!!!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Coil whine from m/board , psu , card ?
> @ Kizwan , any ideas ?


Haven't isolated the whine yet i tested and went to sleep basically (i just know its not the psu so far). Stock im scoring 8600-8700 right now, everything is stable at stock. Ram @ 1600 1.4v cas 11. I noticed another user in the 780 club whose getting an abysmal score on his 3570k with an extreme 6 (around 4000~5000), which leads me to believe theres something wrong the motherboard. Going to run cinebench and a few other things. Even though it doesn't mean much WEI is also scoring lower than my 3570k.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Right guys so I had Prime95 running for about an hour on the same settings (see below), and appears to be stable, the highest MAX temps in hw monitor were 89, 84, 91, 90?
> 
> BCLK - 125
> Multi - 36 (so 4.5 total)
> VCore - 1.34
> EIST - ENABLED
> C1E - Enabled
> LLC - Medium
> 
> does this look ok guys or should I run prime 95 like all night lol.
> 
> Thank youuuuu!!!


One hour is enough to get max temp when 100% loaded. Core temps a little bit high but when gaming & regular work, temp is nowhere near that high. You can try render some 3d work & monitor the temperature.


----------



## Adam101

Thats what I thought with it being abit on the high side. But I shall do some 3d work and gaming and report back. Thank you for ur help guys u guys are the best!!!


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Good sirs and madams of the 3820 OC club,

I'm happy to say this is my first post and am glad to make it in this awesome thread.

I've got a 3820 on the way, which I'll be dropping into:
Asus Sabertooth X79
Corsair H110 cooler (Corsair 900D case, it'll fit.)
Corsair 850watt psu
G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
2X GTX 680 SLI

Now to my questions! (I apologize as this has been covered ad nauseum, better safe than sorry imo)

I'm new to overclocking (only dabbled, my previous system's cooling couldn't really handle anything worthwhile), and all these posts have definitely helped educate me. However, one thing I'm not really sure on is what to set all the various BIOS settings at that aren't Blck, multiplier, and vcore voltage. With my previous i7 920 bloomfield I had to go through the BIOS and enable/disable a whole slew of settings. Does the 3820 require this as well? I've read that most people are disabling speedstep to get stable readings on their OC's. But besides that, are there any other settings I should know about that need to be changed?

What BLCK / Multiplier / VCore settings should I use if I'm gunning for a stable 4.8ghz OC? Any particular BIOS settings I need to enable/disbale/change the value of besides these 3 to ensure I get a stable OC?

Do I need to monitor anything regarding my RAM other than just setting the XMP profile?

I've read that the temp jump from 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz can be substantial. Is it worth the extra speed it provides? I would hope my H110 can handle the cooling job well enough to where I don't need to worry about this.

Any information provided would be greatly appreciated. In the mean time I'll continue to peruse this thread and hopefully soak up some more info before all the parts show up on my doorstep.


----------



## novemberzzz

Depends on the chip, but 39x125 is what you'll want, closer to 4.9 than 4.8 obviously. Vcore can be anywhere between 1.4v-1.5v, I'm very unlucky and can't even boot into windows with 1.52.


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys just to let you know I decided to try priume 95 for another an hour an a half just to be sure and upon returning from the shop my pc was off, so can only guess a bsod resulted in it turning itself off or the temps caused it to. So I have returned to the 4.,3 oc and it seems ok will stick to this for now!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning fellas , we have been very busy here overnite haven't we ?
*CLUB SIG IS ON PAGE ONE and please fill out the rig builder so I / we can see what you've got and maybe help youse more







*
Okay then here is some 4.8 bios screeners I did ages ago I thought I would repost them again as a basic ' where to start ' [email protected]@1.38vcore........













Damn they are back to front








Oh yeah forgot to post this.........

10.28 pts @ [email protected]


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Thanks HCPC! Jesus... nice 5.2ghz! What do you estimate the lifespan of that cpu to be @ those speeds?

So if I match up all the settings I should be good to go? Does it matter what my ram speed is rated for? It looks like yours was for 1600 that got slightly increased in the OC. Mine is DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900). Would I need to do anything differently to maintain that? Also does the rampage BIOS differ greatly from mine? Anything I need to look out for? (Sorry for the onslaught of questions).

edit: Added the rig in rigbuilder!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Thanks HTPC! Jesus... nice 5.2ghz! What do you estimate the lifespan of that cpu to be @ those speeds?
> 
> So if I match up all the settings I should be good to go? Does it matter what my ram speed is rated for? It looks like yours was for 1600 that got slightly increased in the OC. Mine is DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900). Would I need to do anything differently to maintain that?
> 
> edit: Added the rig in rigbuilder!


Quite awhile I would think but that's for benchmarking that 5270mhz I run [email protected]@1.4vcore for my 24/7








Glad you put your details in it just gives us a idea what you have.........
You might have to raise the vcore a bit if it wont boot and ram speed is up to you . When you put the settings in make sure you save it . See how you go


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Thanks man, you're a great help!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Thanks man, you're a great help!


No problem


----------



## kizwan

@madman,

I want to try 5 gigahurtless again. I realized I only tried 5.1 & 5.2 gigahurtless but not 5.0 gigahurtless. Anyway, my vcore most likely around 1.6XX V to get it stable. So, should I be prepared for possibility of sudden death of my chip? I just want to run Prime95 blend for 30 minutes & running benchmark (3dmark11 or PCmark 05).


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @madman,
> 
> I want to try 5 gigahurtless again. I realized I only tried 5.1 & 5.2 gigahurtless but not 5.0 gigahurtless. Anyway, my vcore most likely around 1.6XX V to get it stable. So, should I be prepared for possibility of sudden death of my chip? I just want to run Prime95 blend for 30 minutes & running benchmark (3dmark11 or PCmark 05).


1.6v for 5ghz?


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys.

So after some more tinkering have it stable at 4.5 on the settings and temps below:

Settings (I have ONLY changed the following):

BCLK: 125
Multi: 36
VCore: 1.355
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
Llc: medium

Prime 95 for 4 hours and highest temps where: 86,82,89,89

IBT: highest temps where 86, 80, 89, 89

What you think guys? does this look OK or should I change anything.

Cheers as always!!


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Off topic but, what do you think of windows8 mm?


----------



## trevorwilliaM

What cooling are you using? Those temps look kinda high for only 4.5 no? Granted nothing will stress the cpu that much in actual use but still. ;


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> What cooling are you using? Those temps look kinda high for only 4.5 no? Granted nothing will stress the cpu that much in actual use but still. ;


Alphenfohn similar to the noctua so thats cool. But been reassured those temps are due to it pushing the cpu beyond reason testing stability. While gaming the temps are normal and when rendering etc its normal (62 highest).


----------



## trevorwilliaM

That looks much more reasonable.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> That looks much more reasonable.


haha much more reasonable!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> 
> So after some more tinkering have it stable at 4.5 on the settings and temps below:
> 
> Settings (I have ONLY changed the following):
> 
> BCLK: 125
> Multi: 36
> VCore: 1.355
> EIST: Enabled
> C1E: Enabled
> Llc: medium
> 
> Prime 95 for 4 hours and highest temps where: 86,82,89,89
> 
> IBT: highest temps where 86, 80, 89, 89
> 
> What you think guys? does this look OK or should I change anything.
> 
> Cheers as always!!


Its okay as long as those load temps aren't 24/7 .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Off topic but, what do you think of windows8 mm?


There is no off topic here








Win 8 compared to win 7 in benchmarking win 8 scores much less 500 -700 pts in some cases


----------



## Wookieelover

Been loving the cold days/nights in Adelaide this last week. Came home last night from work and the outside ambient was 6c and inside was 15c. Cranked up the 5ghz 3820 to find water temps of 16c and idle temps of 21-22c.

Oh how i love winter.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> Been loving the cold days/nights in Adelaide this last week. Came home last night from work and the outside ambient was 6c and inside was 15c. Cranked up the 5ghz 3820 to find water temps of 16c and idle temps of 21-22c.
> 
> Oh how i love winter.


Yeah me too








Dropped to 8c here this morn and ambient / room temps were 14c . That's why I grabbed this L206 , good time of year to bench without air bending


----------



## Wookieelover

Yeah Im tempted to bust open the bios and crank the voltage and clock speed up for some mad benching. But can not bring myself to do it, this 5ghz chip is so stable I just don't want to fudge with it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Agreed


----------



## novemberzzz

Meanwhile my ambients are approaching 40c,







.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Meanwhile my ambients are approaching 40c,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sweatsville dude








Arizona desert perhaps ?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Off topic but, what do you think of windows8 mm?


Its a nice tablet OS. Not particularly fond of it on the desktop. Used it for about 6 months but went back to Win 7 about a week ago. There is ofc some improvements, like Win + X shortcut, for example, but in general the annoyances are not worth it the little improvements here and there in desktop environment. Things like getting slapped in face with metro stuff from time to time even with third party start screen / straigth to desktop booting programs and specifically setting default program for auto opening of stuff into desktop variants. In general its just Win 7 SP 2 with UI wihich is specifically optimized for touch. Magic corners and "tap to continue" put be in real "sweet" mood when I'm running keyboard/mouse on desktop at resolution 5400x1920 (5x1 Eyefinity)


----------



## Wookieelover

Am considering building myself another i7 3820 system. Looking at the Rampage IV GENE. Want to build something in the smallest case I can find and sqeeze a custom loop into it. I think Silverstone make a good m-atx case, can anyone suggest any other cases?

Modding a Bitfenix Prodigy for m-atx is a possibility I have considered also


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its okay as long as those load temps aren't 24/7 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo would never do that lol. Thank u guys for ur help!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Wookielover , Carniflex and Adam101 please install the club sig thanks








adam101 could you also please put your rig specs into the rig builder please as well ?
Thanks dudes


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Wookielover , Carniflex and Adam101 please install the club sig thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam101 could you also please put your rig specs into the rig builder please as well ?
> Thanks dudes


Sure thing! Also apologise for my odd requoting, trying to get use to this phone lol.


----------



## novemberzzz

I've got a slight feeling that either my mobo or chip suck. 1.44v isn't entirely awful for 4.75, but I still can't get 4.9 to boot with anything.


----------



## novemberzzz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2834917

It's so frustrating to be pushing 1.55v into the thing and have "starting windows" appear without the icon moving.


----------



## PedroC1999

Sometimes, when I restart my server, the Windows thing doesn't move, but it still boots, so leave it there for 1-2mins


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sometimes, when I restart my server, the Windows thing doesn't move, but it still boots, so leave it there for 1-2mins


Might have to try that, honestly trying to see what voltages are perfectly stable for 4.75 currently, assuming 1.38 is it would be a wonderful drop from the previous 1.44v.


----------



## PedroC1999

My 6300 does that too when the last restart was interrupted


----------



## novemberzzz

5 minutes of waiting and nothing happened, added in my other 8 sticks of ram and it happened on 4.75 too. I probably have a dead dimm slot, suppose it's 8 until IB-E ;D


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, it was worth a try, I have blamed my server for instability because of that for like 2 hours this morning, until I actually left it lol.

BTW, my Server is a mini PC with a P8600 ES


----------



## trevorwilliaM

@Wookieelover Go huge and try a corsair 900D. More space than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning fellas , we have been very busy here overnite haven't we ?
> *CLUB SIG IS ON PAGE ONE and please fill out the rig builder so I / we can see what you've got and maybe help youse more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Okay then here is some 4.8 bios screeners I did ages ago I thought I would repost them again as a basic ' where to start ' [email protected]@1.38vcore........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they are back to front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to post this.........
> 
> 10.28 pts @ [email protected]


May I suggest posting these screenshots at first post? Might be easier if someone like to copy/learn your settings.









I managed to run Prime95 Blend for 1 hour @4.8GHz without VRMs running toasty. Putting a 120mm fan for direct air flow to main VRMs heatsink assembly dropped VRMs temp more than 10C when CPU fully loaded.

Prime95 Blend 1 hour, 4.8GHz, LLC Extreme, Vcore 1.456 - 1.472V, VRM 53 - 57C, ambient 27C.





It does ruined the look of my rig but it keep VRMs temp in check.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice one Kizwan







Good to see you found a happy medium for your overclock


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning fellas , we have been very busy here overnite haven't we ?
> *CLUB SIG IS ON PAGE ONE and please fill out the rig builder so I / we can see what you've got and maybe help youse more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Okay then here is some 4.8 bios screeners I did ages ago I thought I would repost them again as a basic ' where to start ' [email protected]@1.38vcore........
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they are back to front


Madman,

I have a question on these two images. I see a lot of editing to voltage controls regarding ram and cpu VCCSA (all the yellow values). Should I be copying these even though I would be using 1833 ram as opposed to 1600? Does it even make a difference here? Obviously my timings will differ, and I will set those. I think my confusion is stemming from the fact that besides the CPU voltage, I don't really know what these settings do, let a lone what effect changing their voltage will have. I've been educating myself daily and have learned the majority of the basics (hyperthreading, speedstep, LLC etcetc); but some of the bios settings still escape me as to their purpose. Some of the less idealistic settings when googled only lead to jargon filled explanations that leave me more confused than when I started.

I have all my parts but my case is still sitting in NEW JERSEY (I'm in California). Damn you Fedex.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I've got a slight feeling that either my mobo or chip suck. 1.44v isn't entirely awful for 4.75, but I still can't get 4.9 to boot with anything.


Thats the OC limit of your chip. No matter how much you raise the voltage it will not move beyond that limit.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

a must mobo for watercooling;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxAPRgwlT0


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Madman,
> 
> I have a question on these two images. I see a lot of editing to voltage controls regarding ram and cpu VCCSA (all the yellow values). Should I be copying these even though I would be using 1833 ram as opposed to 1600? Does it even make a difference here? Obviously my timings will differ, and I will set those. I think my confusion is stemming from the fact that besides the CPU voltage, I don't really know what these settings do, let a lone what effect changing their voltage will have. I've been educating myself daily and have learned the majority of the basics (hyperthreading, speedstep, LLC etcetc); but some of the bios settings still escape me as to their purpose. Some of the less idealistic settings when googled only lead to jargon filled explanations that leave me more confused than when I started.
> 
> I have all my parts but my case is still sitting in NEW JERSEY (I'm in California). Damn you Fedex.


Yeah I get your drift . What I will do is redo those settings again and repost them . Maybe i'll do a 4.3G @ 100 strap first with offset voltage screeners , then 4.8 @ 125 strap with screeners . Gotta swap chips over first. Got the hexy in at the moment been doin benchies .
Get that rig up and running first dude


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> a must mobo for watercooling;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxAPRgwlT0


Gidday geezer howsit goin ?








That would have to be the coolest thing that asrock has ever done.........


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Case comes today, finally. Already got the BIOS flashed and ready to go.









That would be great mm! =) <3<3<3

ps- Also would like everyone to weigh in: What's your preferred method of applying TIM? Dot -> Heatsink spread method, or spatula spread?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Case comes today, finally. Already got the BIOS flashed and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great mm! =) <3<3<3
> 
> ps- Also would like everyone to weigh in: What's your preferred method of applying TIM? Dot -> Heatsink spread method, or spatula spread?


Good morning everyone.....
I use the 'cross' method with a little dot in each quadrant


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning everyone.....
> I use the 'cross' method with a little dot in each quadrant


#

+1 Thats the method I use for 2011, I use a dot in every quarter and 1 in the middle for AMD


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Cool. I'm assuming you're making the cross from near edge to edge, as thin as possible - with the dots the size of small bb's if not smaller yes?


----------



## PedroC1999

I make a thin + about 2-3mm from the edge, then a BB bullet blob in the middle, then in each quarter, a tiny bit smaller than the BB bullet


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> a must mobo for watercooling;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxAPRgwlT0
> 
> 
> 
> Gidday geezer howsit goin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have to be the coolest thing that asrock has ever done.........
Click to expand...

Hey MadMan







going good m8.....I cant get online as often as before but still keeping an eye on things. Yea thats a very innovative and helpful approach to water and extreme cooling. Waiting for their X99 series, looks like they are gonna be some real







motherboards...


----------



## -silencer-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning fellas , we have been very busy here overnite haven't we ?
> *CLUB SIG IS ON PAGE ONE and please fill out the rig builder so I / we can see what you've got and maybe help youse more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Okay then here is some 4.8 bios screeners I did ages ago I thought I would repost them again as a basic ' where to start ' [email protected]@1.38vcore........
> 
> Damn they are back to front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to post this.........
> 
> 10.28 pts @ [email protected]


hey mate,

i registered specifically for this







would you mind posting the settings you used to achieve 5.2Ghz? Right now i have the standard gamers OC profile set which overclocks it to a maximum of 4.3Ghz

also im using the stock bios which came with my board (1404), would i need to update it to 4004 to achieve a 5Ghz stable overclock?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-silencer-*
> 
> hey mate,
> 
> i registered specifically for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind posting the settings you used to achieve 5.2Ghz? Right now i have the standard gamers OC profile set which overclocks it to a maximum of 4.3Ghz
> 
> also im using the stock bios which came with my board (1404), would i need to update it to 4004 to achieve a 5Ghz stable overclock?


Normally if it aint broke don't fix it attitude with bios's for me . But in your case I would flash it to 3602 .This is the last bios before 4004 / onwards has IB-E support . 2105 , 3602 work nicely for me and 3820 . But you should get the clocks your after on that bios , try it out before you flash








At some stage soonish I will post 5.2 settings , ive gotta post other settings first








P.S if you flash to 4004 you cant go back to 3602


----------



## Ghollghost

Hello everyone!

I'm new to overclocking and just been looking at other people and then making a few minor changes myself (learning by doing







).

My speccs are following: ASUS GeForce GTX 670 2048MB DirectCUII, Corsair CX 600W V2 80+, G.Skill 8GB (2x4096MB) 2133Mhz Ripjaws Gaming, Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Intel X79, Intel Core i7 3820 and cooled with a H100.

My CPU-Z thing: http://valid.canardpc.com/2838099

So my question is: How can I get to ~4.5ghz stable?

Been running on this for a while now, without errors or high temps. Tested with prime and so on without errors aswell.

(In writing moment I'm very tired so if I forgot anything just ask and I'll add it)

Another thing that I've been thinking about is changing the fans of the H100, you guys have any tips? They are pretty loud when I increase the speed..

Also, why didn't I find this Club when I tried to overclock my 3820 the first time?!


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Glad to report that everything went off w/o a hitch.

Idle temps look good. I'm having trouble trying to get the fans going as fast as possible in the bios. Only options I'm seeing are to put their speeds to "Turbo" which isn't 24/7 anyway. Any insight? Using asus sabertooth x79.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Glad to report that everything went off w/o a hitch.
> 
> Idle temps look good. I'm having trouble trying to get the fans going as fast as possible in the bios. Only options I'm seeing are to put their speeds to "Turbo" which isn't 24/7 anyway. Any insight? Using asus sabertooth x79.


Try set to "Manual". Then you can set fan duty cycle for both max & min.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres my 4.5ghz I primed it for 30 mins looks good








43x104.7 with offset cpu vcore . This will give you low vcore idle states and better idle temps






















Change your power setting once in windows


----------



## Ghollghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres my 4.5ghz I primed it for 30 mins looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43x104.7 with offset cpu vcore . This will give you low vcore idle states and better idle temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your power setting once in windows


Thanks







Will try this later today. Two questions: Is it only to follow step by step I guess or is there anything more I need to do? The last step to change power settings once, why?


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay heres my 4.5ghz I primed it for 30 mins looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43x104.7 with offset cpu vcore . This will give you low vcore idle states and better idle temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your power setting once in windows


Ooooo. I like the sight of all that 'Auto' in there, haha. Looks easy! I'll try this later. Any chance we can get screens for something close to 4.8?

Last night was the first time I didn't need to troubleshoot a build. Booted right up. All the research paid off for sure.









Question for anyone familiar: I have an Asus Sabertooth X79, and when installing win7 I had to set my Bios SATA to RAID so that the windows prompt would request the iRST enterprise drivers. I guess this was mandatory as people who were using SSD's were setting their mode to AHCI like normal and installing windows, but then experiencing crashes on the following boot up.

Does it matter if I leave SATA on RAID or will my SSD speeds suffer? Wondering if I should I change it back to AHCI? I would think the SSD would run quicker in AHCI than RAID as there's no array setup. I just have a Samsung 840 Pro and a Velociraptor 500mb slave drive.


----------



## kizwan

I don't think SSD performance will suffer if setting to raid. The iRSTe driver will take care of it. BTW, when you said crashes on the following boot up if using AHCI, do you means crashes while booting up windows or random BSOD when already in windows? I don't have SSD but going to order 2 x 128GB Plextor SSD after I posted this. LOL.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think SSD performance will suffer if setting to raid. The iRSTe driver will take care of it. BTW, when you said crashes on the following boot up if using AHCI, do you means crashes while booting up windows or random BSOD when already in windows? I don't have SSD but going to order 2 x 128GB Plextor SSD after I posted this. LOL.


My concern was that TRIM only works in AHCI, making ssd degradation inevitable in raid (I think?).

Kiz: I think people were saying that their machine would fail to boot after installing windows in AHCI on the Asus Sabertooth X79 if you hadn't changed SATA -> RAID and got that iRSTe driver prompt on the windows install. But that was a motherboard specific problem. My advice would be to read your motherboard's reviews on newegg and try searching keywords to try to find if anyone has had similar issues.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I don't think SSD performance will suffer if setting to raid. The iRSTe driver will take care of it. BTW, when you said crashes on the following boot up if using AHCI, do you means crashes while booting up windows or random BSOD when already in windows? I don't have SSD but going to order 2 x 128GB Plextor SSD after I posted this. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> *My concern was that TRIM only works in AHCI, making ssd degradation inevitable in raid (I think?)*.
> 
> Kiz: I think people were saying that their machine would fail to boot after installing windows in AHCI on the Asus Sabertooth X79 if you hadn't changed SATA -> RAID and got that iRSTe driver prompt on the windows install. But that was a motherboard specific problem. My advice would be to read your motherboard's reviews on newegg and try searching keywords to try to find if anyone has had similar issues.
Click to expand...

But you can get trim with ssd raid, and most definitely on asus boards.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> My concern was that TRIM only works in AHCI, making ssd degradation inevitable in raid (I think?).
> 
> Kiz: I think people were saying that their machine would fail to boot after installing windows in AHCI on the Asus Sabertooth X79 if you hadn't changed SATA -> RAID and got that iRSTe driver prompt on the windows install. But that was a motherboard specific problem. My advice would be to read your motherboard's reviews on newegg and try searching keywords to try to find if anyone has had similar issues.


As far as I know, TRIM is supported in both AHCI & RAID mode. They only not supported if the drive in RAID volume except RAID 0.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> My concern was that TRIM only works in AHCI, making ssd degradation inevitable in raid (I think?).
> 
> Kiz: I think people were saying that their machine would fail to boot after installing windows in AHCI on the Asus Sabertooth X79 if you hadn't changed SATA -> RAID and got that iRSTe driver prompt on the windows install. But that was a motherboard specific problem. My advice would be to read your motherboard's reviews on newegg and try searching keywords to try to find if anyone has had similar issues.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, TRIM is supported in both AHCI & RAID mode. They only not supported if the drive in RAID volume.
Click to expand...

Yall are behind the times.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yall are behind the times.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26501-RIVE-3301-Patched-for-TRIM-in-RAID


This is what I get for getting my info from blogs with screencaps running win XP.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghollghost*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this later today. Two questions: Is it only to follow step by step I guess or is there anything more I need to do? The last step to change power settings once, why?


You should be able to change the ram speed to whatever you want . But this one I started at 43x100 with ram set at 1866 . wound up blck to 104.7 which gave me 1954 on the ram .
If she wont boot up the OFFSET POSITIVE voltage to .020 . This should get you up and running . Change the power setting when you get into windows to balanced so you get the reduced idle speed and multi and temps at IDLE








Working on a 4754 @1.335 vcore . 128.5 x37 @ 2398


----------



## PedroC1999

Why do people bash the 3820 so much, gets on my nerves >


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why do people bash the 3820 so much, gets on my nerves >


One of the things I like about the 3820 is that it is a native 4 core chip. I'm not a fan of computer equipment that have disabled parts like my cpu and gpu, but what can you do?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why do people bash the 3820 so much, gets on my nerves >


If you are coppin some gobbin off Pedro , send em here I will sort it out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> One of the things I like about the 3820 is that it is a native 4 core chip. I'm not a fan of computer equipment that have disabled parts like my cpu and gpu, but what can you do?


Agree on that








Plus if I nuke a 3820 I don't feel so guilty...........compared to me nuking me hexy







( which I haven't yet )


----------



## PedroC1999

The 3820 is the only SB-E chip that is native, all the others are XEONs, sop I dont know why they even bash :/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3820 is the only SB-E chip that is native, all the others are XEONs, sop I dont know why they even bash :/


They are just jealous..............cause you won yours and they had to buy theirs








Gotta go to work........ cya


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha yeah, still no news with this CPU, now my pump is dead, and this build hasnt even been turned on yet


----------



## Golo255

So guys, im now building a new pc, and i want to know if i should go with a 3820 or a 4770K.

If i overclock and 3820 while using an h100i how much can i get?

Im a gamer and video editor.

Thanks and sorry for my awfull english.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Hrmm... now I'm thinking my idle temps are higher than they should be. Granted the space under my desk is a crammed one for this corsair 900d behemoth of a case, but when I installed the Corsair H110 I felt like the cross + dots in between the spaces was a lot of grease. Thinking I may have applied too much.


----------



## Heidi

Quick question...will 1.332V on VTT long term degrade CPU as my mobo sets this regardless of my manual push...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Golo255*
> 
> So guys, im now building a new pc, and i want to know if i should go with a 3820 or a 4770K.
> 
> If i overclock and 3820 while using an h100i how much can i get?
> 
> Im a gamer and video editor.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my awfull english.


Depending on your ambient temperature, you can overclock up to 4.5/4.6/4.7GHz. In >30C ambient, 4.5GHz should be suitable.


----------



## Panther Al

While I won't be OCing for another month or so - waiting on my OS and OS/Application SSD to show - I am curious about how things are looking. So I went ahead and posted a ROG Gene just to make sure that I don't have any obvious issues with the hardware (Still, won't know for 100% certain till I get into the OS I admit) running the 3820 and a H100, and since the last machine I built was a then brand spanking new 486DX100, I'm a little careful (read nervous) about it all. What sort of Idle Temps should I expect whilst in the BIOS? Getting about 41 degrees with the H100 set to medium, and I want to be sure I didn't muck things up too much by over or underdoing the TIM and the fixation of the sink/pump unit.


----------



## kizwan

41C pretty high unless your ambient is high too. Did you use "X" method when applying TIM?


----------



## Panther Al

No, Did the Pea size ball in the centre. Room temp is 24C, both panels off.


----------



## kizwan

Pea size not enough. LGA2011 processor have large surface. Better use "X" method.


----------



## Panther Al

Cool beans. Thanks for the assist!

+rep


----------



## kizwan

Delta temp for idle should be ~7C (+/-).

I used H100 before. Running @4.5GHz (105MHz x 43) in 30s Celsius ambient. Very good cooler to be honest.


----------



## Panther Al

I am going to assume for the moment it will take some time for the TIM to set and cure before I see that sort of Delta, correct? Figure, what, a week of full up operation?


----------



## kizwan

I'm not familiar with TIMs that need curing but I read when it cured, the difference just a couple of degrees. If you get in 30s Celsius now, then you did it right this time I think. What TIM you use?


----------



## Panther Al

MX-2. While I figure there are better ones, I went with this one because its non-conductive. Figure first time out, wouldn't hurt.

Of course, careful and paranoid will tossed out the window soon: I am aiming for 4.5 at the least once I have everything I want: and come winter, I'll be going to IB-E on this board, so at that point I'll use this chip to see how far I can go, and learn along the way till I feel comfortable or I kill the chip.


----------



## kizwan

That is good TIM. BTW, the ~7C delta temp is actually for the actual CPU cores temperature. Sorry about that but you should see somewhere at 30s Celsius in BIOS, in 24C room temp. Better wait for the HDD/SSD to arrived & check the actual CPU cores temperature in windows.


----------



## Panther Al

Indeed, I'll do just that at this point since I now know that the basic hardware appears to be functioning ok. And you was right: Pulled the block off, and yep, bare spot over the lower left corner, about 8, maybe 9mm up and over from the corner of the CPU.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

This is during a blend test in P95. Relatively happy with my load temps. The min temps are my idle temps at 3.6ghz no Turbo boost. These look ok? My idle temp in the bios reads around 30-33C. Quite a bit higher in core temp. My ambient is around 75-77 F.

Was kinda hoping for lower temps. =\


----------



## kizwan

Load temps look good. Does the minimum temp lowered when you let it idle for 10 minutes?

IMO, don't worry about idle temps. It's not too high. Probably there is background process running when you record the idle temp. You can try re-seat CPU block if you want.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Load temps look good. Does the minimum temp lowered when you let it idle for 10 minutes?
> 
> IMO, don't worry about idle temps. It's not too high. Probably there is background process running when you record the idle temp. You can try re-seat CPU block if you want.


No they stay around there, lowest core usually around 30-33, highest 38-40. When it starts to get hot and the fans kick in fully the temps don't really go over mid 50's, which is nice. It leads me to believe my hot ambient + not having the fans blasting all the time is leading to higher idles. Was really hoping for sub30 idles though. =(


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> 
> 
> This is during a blend test in P95. Relatively happy with my load temps. The min temps are my idle temps at 3.6ghz no Turbo boost. These look ok? My idle temp in the bios reads around 30-33C. Quite a bit higher in core temp. My ambient is around 75-77 F.
> 
> Was kinda hoping for lower temps. =\


g 'afternoon dudes








Heres my core temp screener...........LOL


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> No they stay around there, lowest core usually around 30-33, highest 38-40. When it starts to get hot and the fans kick in fully the temps don't really go over mid 50's, which is nice. It leads me to believe my hot ambient + not having the fans blasting all the time is leading to higher idles. Was really hoping for sub30 idles though. =(


Two out of four cores show reasonable temps in 25C ambient. 38 - 40C does a bit high. This is mine in 35C ambient which show my delta temperature is ~5C. When using H100, delta temperature was ~7C.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay [email protected]@1.34vcore 1/2 hr P95 Blend lookin good again



















Bios screeners




Set the ram speed to suit your specifcations


----------



## kizwan

Nice madman!







Always up to







I'm somewhat under the weather.







Will try 5GHz again later.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice madman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try 5GHz again later.


Cheers bro








Do you want some 5Ghz screeners to help you .........


----------



## kizwan

Yes, that will help a lot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, that will help a lot.


I will post later.......doin a couple of benchies


----------



## -silencer-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay [email protected]@1.34vcore 1/2 hr P95 Blend lookin good again


waiting with great anticipation for your 5Ghz+ OC









the only difference with my setup is i have 32GB (21333MHz) of memory


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-silencer-*
> 
> waiting with great anticipation for your 5Ghz+ OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only difference with my setup is i have 32GB (21333MHz) of memory


You shouldn't have any probs getting 2400 out of your ram , Set it to what suits you


----------



## alancsalt

Homecinema-PC, are you running your 2133 RAM at 2400? What timings? I think mine quits at 2180.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Homecinema-PC, are you running your 2133 RAM at 2400? What timings? I think mine quits at 2180.....


Certainly are Mr Salt....... 10-11-12- 28 0r 31-2t


----------



## alancsalt

Ah-so....had not occurred to Salty-san that it could be so....

Just ordered TridentX 2400 F3-2400C10Q-16GTX 16GB ....

Not just when "air-bending"?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Don't need airbending to run these at this MHz especially when ambient is 18c








Sorry salty its 10-12-11 it is set at my bad........


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, not a real goer for me. it boots into it, but freezes in 3DMark11, even at 11-12-12-31-2T... with no oc on gfx too....might be the IMC on my hexy...dunno...might play some more in the morning.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, not a real goer for me. it boots into it, but freezes in 3DMark11, even at 11-12-12-31-2T... with no oc on gfx too....might be the IMC on my hexy...dunno...might play some more in the morning.


I think these sticks r gooduns ive been able to get 2400 on three chips







Not rated as ' Quad channel ' sticks either . Must be a random convergence of technologies event








Been doing a little editing on the front page...........


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, well, got some real 2400 coming....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, well, got some real 2400 coming....


Im kinda lookin down that avenue too....not sure whats the best for me yet


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't need airbending to run these at this MHz especially when ambient is 18c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry salty its 10-12-11 it is set at my bad........


18c ambient?

That's cheating mm. My ambient under my desk is definitely over 25C.

Going to try moving the case somewhere where my airflow isn't so stifled. Definitely could use some more fans. I don't think I'm getting a whole lot of air flowing through my behemoth case. It's comically big, I think you guys will get a laugh out of it. I'll post a picture later.

ps- Thanks for the screens! You da best. <3


----------



## PedroC1999

Could someone with a 3820 and R4F post a screenshot of Open Hardware Monitor, I need to start developing my RainMeter skin, and would be very grateful..

Extra point if you have a 7950


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Two out of four cores show reasonable temps in 25C ambient. 38 - 40C does a bit high. This is mine in 35C ambient which show my delta temperature is ~5C. When using H100, delta temperature was ~7C.


I guess there's no escaping your ambient temp, eh?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> I guess there's no escaping your ambient temp, eh?


No.







Hot & dry weather since May. This will go on until September. Even when this over ambient will always at low 30s anyway but it will feels much better.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> 18c ambient?
> 
> That's cheating mm. My ambient under my desk is definitely over 25C.
> 
> Going to try moving the case somewhere where my airflow isn't so stifled. Definitely could use some more fans. I don't think I'm getting a whole lot of air flowing through my behemoth case. It's comically big, I think you guys will get a laugh out of it. I'll post a picture later.
> 
> ps- Thanks for the screens! You da best. <3


Am not cheating








W-I-N-T-E-R T-I-M-E

This is a bit........but not really








Air Bending


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Am not cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W-I-N-T-E-R T-I-M-E
> 
> This is a bit........but not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Bending


I suddenly don't feel so bad about my temps not being lower.

You're nuts bro.


----------



## DarkSamus

^^That's why we call him the MADMAN









Its been really cold here lately.
1PM here right now and my idle temps are at 26c with a 4.3Ghz overclock


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> I suddenly don't feel so bad about my temps not being lower.
> You're nuts bro.


Nah just whacked it together with stuff I had lying around








I work in the aircon industry over here so it was the easiest way to get good results............especially in the summer............it gets very hot and humid









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> ^^That's why we call him the MADMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been really cold here lately.
> 1PM here right now and my idle temps are at 26c with a 4.3Ghz overclock


Howdy neighbour








Heres mine


----------



## lnoton

Hi. I have a Rampage formula, Im on bios 3404. Any reason to upgrade..my syste is stable, just wondering if I might get anything. If not I wont.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Hi. I have a Rampage formula, Im on bios 3404. Any reason to upgrade..my syste is stable, just wondering if I might get anything. If not I wont.


If its workin good hold off for awhile , IB-E comes out in sept if you geta 4820k upgade to bios 4004 onwards they have support for that chip already
or change over to the 2nd bios chip and put 4004 bios onwards on that


----------



## lnoton

Cheers bud.

Ill be upgrading but probably not will next summer at the earliest.


----------



## KipH

I think I shal have to return later. to read all this.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I think I shal have to return later. to read all this.


It will all be still here when you get back...........


----------



## Derpinheimer

Hi again, I was just hoping somebody could confirm the settings I'm running are safe. I read a whole lot of the guides and I think everything is in line, but just for good measure..

125MHz Strap & 37 Multi - 4625MHz
vCore - 1.35V
[w/ LLC @ High, load = 1.368v] Current Capability 130%

vCCSA- 1.05V
[No LLC, 120% Current Capability]

PLL - 1.825v
VTT - 1.0875v

DRAM 1.65v
2400MHz @ 10-12-11-30

Thanks!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hello to the 3820 crew. I'm trying to understand just how viable a 3820 is for an application I'm using. I understand all of the benefits of 2011 upgrade paths, etc. I'm interested in the quad-channel controller in the 3820 for its benefits in certain apps. But I'm not seeing very high Gigaflop numbers with 5 GHZ 3820's. I would think that the quad-channel RAM would up the output considerably. Are there any more recent Gigaflop numbers out there for the 3820 higher than say 117 Gflops? I've got a 3570k @ 4.6 Ghz running 124 Gflops for reference.

Thanks.


----------



## -silencer-

hey HOMECINEMA-PC,

is the 5Ghz+ OC guide still on your to do list?, no rush.. im just worried that its been forgotten


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Hi again, I was just hoping somebody could confirm the settings I'm running are safe. I read a whole lot of the guides and I think everything is in line, but just for good measure..
> 
> 125MHz Strap & 37 Multi - 4625MHz
> vCore - 1.35V
> [w/ LLC @ High, load = 1.368v] Current Capability 130%
> 
> vCCSA- 1.05V
> [No LLC, 120% Current Capability]
> 
> PLL - 1.825v
> VTT - 1.0875v
> 
> DRAM 1.65v
> 2400MHz @ 10-12-11-30
> 
> Thanks!


That's lookin real niiiicce no LLC either that's pretty good








but I rekon that should be running at 4.8 with some LLC and a tad more vcore.....but that's just my thought process........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hello to the 3820 crew. I'm trying to understand just how viable a 3820 is for an application I'm using. I understand all of the benefits of 2011 upgrade paths, etc. I'm interested in the quad-channel controller in the 3820 for its benefits in certain apps. But I'm not seeing very high Gigaflop numbers with 5 GHZ 3820's. I would think that the quad-channel RAM would up the output considerably. Are there any more recent Gigaflop numbers out there for the 3820 higher than say 117 Gflops? I've got a 3570k @ 4.6 Ghz running 124 Gflops for reference.
> 
> Thanks.


Ive done 122gflop a while a go on my first 3820 on ibt with over 5 gig o/c cant remember if that was with all threads on or not . Price wise its half the coin a 3930k is . But I do believe 3930k might be pullin the numbers your after........sorry I cant be of more help to you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-silencer-*
> 
> hey HOMECINEMA-PC,
> 
> is the 5Ghz+ OC guide still on your to do list?, no rush.. im just worried that its been forgotten


No , me not forget







Priming on blend as I type [email protected]@ ( 9-11-9-27-147-1t ) @1.435vcore 100% load peak about 1.48 - 1.488vcore
With temps at 65c ........ For me anyways
















P.S please install the club sig pls . Its on the front page


----------



## prescotter

#SynchronicBoost,

Hyperthreading Lowers GFLOPS allot, so if you run the 3820 without HT it will be closer to your 3570k, or even surpassing it with the quad channel ram


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> #SynchronicBoost,
> 
> Hyperthreading Lowers GFLOPS allot, so if you run the 3820 without HT it will be closer to your 3570k, or even surpassing it with the quad channel ram


Thanks for the help


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys,

got a quick question and when in doubt - ASK lol. so when overclocking the 3820, I overclock using manual voltage (as many have here) of 1.355 for 4.5 (I think 1.350 will work but have yet to test it fully)...my question is should I have used offset to oc?

Thanks as always!


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's lookin real niiiicce no LLC either that's pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I rekon that should be running at 4.8 with some LLC and a tad more vcore.....but that's just my thought process........


Thanks









Am I confused in thinking that LLC is a fancy way of saying "vDroop compensation"? Does it do more than adjust vCore under load? [Or, VCCSA?]

For whatever reason my VCCSA voltage seems to matter not at all in my overclock. I actually pushed it up just so it was closer to vCore as I read thats a good thing to do.

I'd try higher but it hits over 80c on things like Prime/IBT already, so I'm stuck with 4625







- unfortunately it takes a bit over 1.4v for stability at 4.75.

Mostly I was worried about memory voltage.. this is a 1.5v 1600MHz kit. Since 1.65v is in their supported memory, I figure whether or not its stock or not is irrelevant, right?

---

Also, out of curiosity.. I tried running a bclk > 100 and 44 multi again, so that I could use offset voltage and have working speedstep... all worked well, could hit the same CPU overclocks... got to 4750 no problem.

However I changed some things around and I found that now no matter what I underclock the memory to or whatever voltage/timings, it wont boot with a bclk other than 100? I turned back to my other settings [4625/2333] and it boots fine...

I cant understand why that happened suddenly - am I crazy?


----------



## alancsalt

LLC - Load Line Calibration, yeah, "vdroop compensation, you could say that.

VTT and VCCSA should not exceed 1.2v AFAIK.

Did you drop your memory down for >100 overclock? Just wondering if it's your mem that didn't like it..should be ok to a point though..

Or is it that offset only works for 100? What if u use manual voltage?


----------



## trevorwilliaM

MM:

I tried the 4.5ghz OC settings and when it went to boot it black screened. Had to clear the CMOS to get it back. Do I raise the CPU voltage incrementally til it sticks? The boot_device LED was solid red after my initial try. Everything was spinning, just no video.







What does the boot_device LED have to do with changing those OC settings? Pretty weird.

Also:

Does anyone have a good 2011 socket picture of the cross method being used for heatsink thermal paste? I felt like I was applying too much when I did it the first time applying it in a cross fashion w/ 4 dots in between the quadrants. I want to reseat and reapply the paste but want to make sure I'm applying the correct amount.

I installed 2 Noctua 140mm's on the backside of my Corsair H110 Radiator in a pull fashion to complete my push/pull intake with the corsair stock fans, and my temps dropped a little bit, but not as much as I'd like. Right now they read:

(Ambient around 20-23C)
28C
25C
32C
33C

Kinda driving me nuts that I can't get the 3rd and 4th core under 30C.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Thanks for the help Alancsalt; I just tinkered with it some more and all seems to be well on the bclk/multi adjustments this time around. I must have changed a number by accident.

However, 44 multi is rarely hit. If I run prime95, it sits at 43. Under normal usage, however, it hits 44 for short periods of time. This isnt normal, is it? I have max non-turbo multi set to 44.

Im happy to have working speedstep voltage/clockspeed adjustments though









Here is an image to demonstrate the issue. The main top is 43x multi, the few short spikes are 44.


----------



## alancsalt

Where's that HOMECINEMA-PC fellow when you need him?








I'm sure he knows..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where's that HOMECINEMA-PC fellow when you need him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he knows..


Im here







Just doin a bit of P95 blend action on this................










@ Derpinhiemer I believe we have answered this question before dude.........Post no 3346 and 3348 Page 168


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> got a quick question and when in doubt - ASK lol. so when overclocking the 3820, I overclock using manual voltage (as many have here) of 1.355 for 4.5 (I think 1.350 will work but have yet to test it fully)...my question is should I have used offset to oc?
> 
> Thanks as always!


If you are running 100 strap yes . Put in desired vcore in on manual setting then set to offset vcore then set to + positive vcore an add .010 - 030 .
So that would work out like this.......... 1.3vcore + LLC + 0.020 pos offset vcore = 1.34 - 1.35 vcore









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> MM:
> 
> I tried the 4.5ghz OC settings and when it went to boot it black screened. Had to clear the CMOS to get it back. Do I raise the CPU voltage incrementally til it sticks? The boot_device LED was solid red after my initial try. Everything was spinning, just no video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the boot_device LED have to do with changing those OC settings? Pretty weird.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Does anyone have a good 2011 socket picture of the cross method being used for heatsink thermal paste? I felt like I was applying too much when I did it the first time applying it in a cross fashion w/ 4 dots in between the quadrants. I want to reseat and reapply the paste but want to make sure I'm applying the correct amount.
> 
> I installed 2 Noctua 140mm's on the backside of my Corsair H110 Radiator in a pull fashion to complete my push/pull intake with the corsair stock fans, and my temps dropped a little bit, but not as much as I'd like. Right now they read:
> 
> (Ambient around 20-23C)
> 28C
> 25C
> 32C
> 33C
> 
> Kinda driving me nuts that I can't get the 3rd and 4th core under 30C.


Hey man havin fun or what eh ?

1. raise the vcore in manual mode first to say 0.020 then set to offset v and add say another 0.020 pos and try that

2. No idea whats goin on there









3. Your rig specs are impressive







SLI 680's what do you get on say 3D mark 11 or 13 or Valley benchmarks with yours ?

4. I will take pic and post tim app .Too much = pouring out sides









5. Core 0 is my nemesis


----------



## PedroC1999

For my chip to last a good while, what would you guys say max 24/7 vCore is? About 1.435?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For my chip to last a good while, what would you guys say max 24/7 vCore is? About 1.435?


Gidday young fella








is that full load or in windows vcore ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday young fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that full load or in windows vcore ?


Gooood Morning









I mean, load in Windows. I am hoping for a solid 4.9Ghz hopefully, but 5GHz wouldnt be bad either xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Gooood Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, load in Windows. I am hoping for a solid 4.9Ghz hopefully, but 5GHz wouldnt be bad either xD


You mean something like this..............

[email protected]@1.440vcore in win 1.425 bios...........


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You mean something like this..............
> 
> [email protected]@1.440vcore in win 1.425 bios...........


Yh! How long do you think the chip would last at that vCore?


----------



## alancsalt

As long as most people bother to keep a chip, at the least....


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Alan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yh! How long do you think the chip would last at that vCore?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As long as most people bother to keep a chip, at the least....
Click to expand...

Ages , just stay away from 1.7vcore
My 'style' of o/clockin is this.....If i want 5ghz or whatever , whatever vcore is needed for that clock is what it gets . end of line


----------



## PedroC1999

So even 1.48vish would be Ok? for a healthy 24/7? If temps are good, BTW, whats max 24/7 temps


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So even 1.48vish would be Ok? for a healthy 24/7? If temps are good, BTW, whats max 24/7 temps


Yep








P95 on blend no more than 80c-83c .That should be 60c - 68c when gaming


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok thanks, how well does this bugga do in GTA IV?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok thanks, how well does this bugga do in GTA IV?


When you get it going with those 7950's it should carve it to pieces


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, hope so,


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doin a bit of P95 blend action on this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Derpinhiemer I believe we have answered this question before dude.........Post no 3346 and 3348 Page 168


Page 335, if with default forum settings.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Thanks for the help Alancsalt; I just tinkered with it some more and all seems to be well on the bclk/multi adjustments this time around. I must have changed a number by accident.
> 
> However, 44 multi is rarely hit. If I run prime95, it sits at 43. Under normal usage, however, it hits 44 for short periods of time. This isnt normal, is it? I have max non-turbo multi set to 44.
> 
> Im happy to have working speedstep voltage/clockspeed adjustments though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image to demonstrate the issue. The main top is 43x multi, the few short spikes are 44.


Are you using _"per-core"_ or _"by all cores"_ when overclock?

To answer the question why multi doesn't always stay at 44 because 43 is the max multi when all cores active while 44 is the max multi when two or one core(s) active. For the latter scenario, the remaining cores (two at least) must go to "sleep" which is called C-States (C3/C6) & this will allow the other cores to Turbo Boost to 44 multi. However, other (background) processes can any time "wake up" these "sleep" cores which explains why you see the multi is rapidly changing between 43 & 44 multi.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you are running 100 strap yes . Put in desired vcore in on manual setting then set to offset vcore then set to + positive vcore an add .010 - 030 .
> So that would work out like this.......... 1.3vcore + LLC + 0.020 pos offset vcore = 1.34 - 1.35 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man havin fun or what eh ?
> 
> 1. raise the vcore in manual mode first to say 0.020 then set to offset v and add say another 0.020 pos and try that
> 
> 2. No idea whats goin on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Your rig specs are impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI 680's what do you get on say 3D mark 11 or 13 or Valley benchmarks with yours ?
> 
> 4. I will take pic and post tim app .Too much = pouring out sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Core 0 is my nemesis


I'm at work but I'll be trying this when I get home. *Anyone have a clue as to why my boot_device LED would be the light that indicates after a failed OC attempt?* Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm not sure if when I changed my cpu profile from XMP to Manual, if that also changes my altered Boot Priority list settings.... Which, if that were the case, I don't understand why I wouldn't get the error msg BOOTMGR or Insert boot media msg. Completely black screened. ANNOYANCE.









About the 680's, I'll do some benchies later for ya. SLI is a special kind of beast for sure. It's like having two majestic roaring lions pulling your chariot. If the game terrain is made of mud (SLI Profile isn't optimized), it's like having one regular horse and you're sitting there wondering why in the hell anyone would invest in such a thing. You get to troubleshoot 75% of the games you play. But when it IS optimized, nothing can touch the kind of frames you pull.

Yes! TIM picture please!









Core 3&4 are like two misbehaving twins that won't shut up and sit down for one second.


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Also, MM:

What are these two VTTDDR voltages? What do they do? Is this a universal setting for 4.5ghz or is it subjective in regards to what hardware you're running? #Educate!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> *Anyone have a clue as to why my boot_device LED would be the light that indicates after a failed OC attempt?*


If this happen right after entering overclock settings in UEFI, then it just black screen & failed to boot windows, it just means overclock failed. The BOOT_DEVICE_LED will always light up because it's the last _routine_ check before booting into windows (it will turn off after it successfully find the boot device, e.g. _Windows Boot Manager_). So, ignore it. If you wait for a while, less than a minute, your computer should reset itself & you'll get overclock failed message. I think Vcore is too low. Try increasing it until you can boot.


----------



## t00sl0w

Have a question about modifying the BCLK.
I know the strap is the preferred method, but I want to keep the ability to use offset and I really don't care to go over 4.5 anyway.
If I was to attempt to shoot for a 105 BCLK, what do I need to know before doing so?
What speeds will be modified between the hosts or whatever, how will ram be affected, etc?
Also, I understand there is a variance in how the BCLK is applied or something, that it may fluctuate up or down a mhz or so. If I set on 105, will this be yet another stability problem with using the BCLK? If so, would 104 be safer?

Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> Have a question about modifying the BCLK.
> I know the strap is the preferred method, but I want to keep the ability to use offset and I really don't care to go over 4.5 anyway.
> If I was to attempt to shoot for a 105 BCLK, what do I need to know before doing so?
> What speeds will be modified between the hosts or whatever, how will ram be affected, etc?
> Also, I understand there is a variance in how the BCLK is applied or something, that it may fluctuate up or down a mhz or so. If I set on 105, will this be yet another stability problem with using the BCLK? If so, would 104 be safer?
> 
> Any advice would be awesome.


It pretty simple actually. If it stable with BCLK 105, then your overclock is stable. In this example PCIe/DMI Controller will be running at 105MHz.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It pretty simple actually. If it stable with BCLK 105, then your overclock is stable. In this example PCIe/DMI Controller will be running at 105MHz.


ok, so i dont have to nanny anything by touching the BCLK?
ram speeds, etc shouldnt have to be changed?


----------



## trevorwilliaM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If this happen right after entering overclock settings in UEFI, then it just black screen & failed to boot windows, it just means overclock failed. The BOOT_DEVICE_LED will always light up because it's the last _routine_ check before booting into windows (it will turn off after it successfully find the boot device, e.g. _Windows Boot Manager_). So, ignore it. If you wait for a while, less than a minute, your computer should reset itself & you'll get overclock failed message. I think Vcore is too low. Try increasing it until you can boot.


Thanks for that kizwan. I waited for quite a while and it seemed pretty intent on staying like that indefinitely. Eventually got fed up waiting and cleared the CMOS w/ the jumper pin. I'll retry with more juice.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ok, so i dont have to nanny anything by touching the BCLK?
> ram speeds, etc shouldnt have to be changed?


It will produced new range of memory frequency. With BCLK 105, you will be able to select DDR3-1680. I think you shouldn't have any problem running any 1600 RAM kit at 1680, at stock voltage (VCCSA/VTT/DRAM).


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Derpinhiemer I believe we have answered this question before dude.........Post no 3346 and 3348 Page 168


Thank you, I missed the part about idle voltages being inaccurate - but I am using a per core config, so I still dont understand why it hits 44 very sporadically [while on "all cores" it never hits it, as expected]


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Thank you, I missed the part about idle voltages being inaccurate - but I am using a per core config, so I still dont understand why it hits 44 very sporadically [while on "all cores" it never hits it, as expected]


You missed my reply at previous page.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Price wise its half the coin a 3930k is . But I do believe 3930k might be pullin the numbers your after........sorry I cant be of more help to you


3930k are in the 160 Glop range, an OC'd 3930k posted a 203 at one point. Pretty stellar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> #SynchronicBoost,
> 
> Hyperthreading Lowers GFLOPS allot, so if you run the 3820 without HT it will be closer to your 3570k, or even surpassing it with the quad channel ram


God, forgot about that. With HT on, it can take anything usually in the 100 Gflop and brings it down to like 60

A different benchmark is probably needed to compare HT and non HT performance.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You missed my reply at previous page.


Great, thank you for the explanation. Cant believe I'm skipping over so many posts by accident, sorry.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I went in and have just changed the following - If you see anything wrong let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ONLY changed the following everything else was Auto:
> 
> BCLK to 125
> Multi to 36 (to its 4.5, this disabled my turbo mode automatically to i think)
> vCore to 1.330
> Enabled C1E and EIST
> 
> Also checked my ram timings and voltage on the ram which is 1.5 and its all normal, it only OC my 1600 ram to 1666. Im about to run Intel burn test and Prime 95 for stability.
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It pretty simple actually. If it stable with BCLK 105, then your overclock is stable. In this example PCIe/DMI Controller will be running at 105MHz.


I read it OCs just about everything, SATA included? Is this false or am I misinterpreting it.


----------



## PedroC1999

It OC's everything that runs off the PLL (Frequency controller)

That includes NB, SB, RAM, CPU, PCIe, QPI, EVERYTHING! (Not sure about HDD's)

But all these have independent multipliers, some of which cannot be accessed due to the way things work on Intel


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It pretty simple actually. If it stable with BCLK 105, then your overclock is stable. In this example PCIe/DMI Controller will be running at 105MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it OCs just about everything, SATA included? Is this false or am I misinterpreting it.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure but I don't think so because the link remain 3Gbps or 6Gbps. If you worried it will fried your drives, don't because it's not true. Worst case scenario it will cause corruption & data lost. Similar to graphic card, if you push BCLK too much & CPU can't handle it, you'll get graphics tearing (data corruption). It's all about whether CPU can handle it or not.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Page 335, if with default forum settings.










that's right you guys don't have a overclocked account yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorwilliaM*
> 
> Also, MM:
> What are these two VTTDDR voltages? What do they do? Is this a universal setting for 4.5ghz or is it subjective in regards to what hardware you're running? #Educate!


They need to be at least half or a tad more of your dram volts . So for example 1.65v divde by 2 = .8250v . Does that help you ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> 3930k are in the 160 Glop range, an OC'd 3930k posted a 203 at one point. Pretty stellar. 'SNIP'


That's interesting never bothered to IBT my 3930k....probably cause when I primed my first 5gigs o/c on that chippy seeing 250w +







and temps to suit put me off running IBT on my hexy









Okay [email protected]@1.425vcore in bios . P95 Blend 2 and a bit hours.............



Spoiler: 5 Gigahurtles BIOS SCREENERS



h ttp://[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1532390/width/500/height/1000%5B/IMG]www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1532390/width/500/height/1000[/IMG[/URL]]
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1532391/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1532391/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## PedroC1999

You can still change the posts per page without being OCed, I can


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey dudes what do you rekon to my new purchase......

GTX 680 SOC same price as GTX760 .... $ 335 Aussie dollars..... shipped


----------



## PedroC1999

Nice, but from 660ti SLi, to single 680.. Mhmmmm...

Only if SLi scaling is bad









And how often do these things (3820's) reach 4.9+ on a reasonable 24/7 voltage?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey dudes what do you rekon to my new purchase......
> 
> GTX 680 SOC same price as GTX760 .... $ 335 Aussie dollars..... shipped


New toy!







Why don't you go for GTX760? 760 is slightly supercharged version of 680, right?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Nice, but from 660ti SLi, to single 680.. Mhmmmm...
> 
> Only if SLi scaling is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how often do these things (3820's) reach 4.9+ on a reasonable 24/7 voltage?


Who said I was downgrading ? eh ? I got it cause im gonna mod the bios and *BENNNNCCCCHHHH*
All of my 2011 chips will do that clock no problem my costa 3820 did [email protected]@1.45vcore in windows







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New toy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go for GTX760? 760 is slightly supercharged version of 680, right?


Yes new toy







Not from what ive read and its the same chip........w/blocks are really cheap here at the moment I could do that but that cooler system It has is perfect for Airbending








*BTW I posted those 5gig bios screeners......*
Two weeks time I might get one but ive got a project goin on at the moment and it might go in that . I have lots of cards to bench in different configurations with dfferent sockets 2011 / 1366 / 775


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, fair enough!

And you can install a new BIOS and make it into a 770, if I remember right









And how often do these things (3820's) reach 4.9+ on a reasonable 24/7 voltage?


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Who said I was downgrading ? eh ? I got it cause im gonna mod the bios and *BENNNNCCCCHHHH*
> All of my 2011 chips will do that clock no problem my costa 3820 did [email protected]@1.45vcore in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from what ive read and its the same chip........w/blocks are really cheap here at the moment I could do that but that cooler system It has is perfect for Airbending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW I posted those 5gig bios screeners......*
> Two weeks time I might get one but ive got a project goin on at the moment and it might go in that . I have lots of cards to bench in different configurations with dfferent sockets 2011 / 1366 / 775


Whats the best stepping this time around? I remember with the Q6600 G0 or C0 was the best? I have C0, is that a good one?


----------



## SonyHD

Batch#: 3301A995 Costa Rica
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/xm44.jpg/


----------



## -silencer-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *BTW I posted those 5gig bios screeners......*


thanks dude, ill give it a try on the weekend... here's hoping my pc doesnt blow up with using these settings

+rep


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from what ive read and its the same chip........w/blocks are really cheap here at the moment I could do that but that cooler system It has is perfect for Airbending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW I posted those 5gig bios screeners......*
> Two weeks time I might get one but ive got a project goin on at the moment and it might go in that . I have lots of cards to bench in different configurations with dfferent sockets 2011 / 1366 / 775


Thanks. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Whats the best stepping this time around? I remember with the Q6600 G0 or C0 was the best? I have C0, is that a good one?


Pretty sure they (3820) are all C0 step , I go by batch no , L202 and L206 malay will do 5ghz on much lower vcore than others ive run









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonyHD*
> 
> Batch#: 3301A995 Costa Rica
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/xm44.jpg/


Very niiice








Heres mine...... L206 malay 3820


3930k L245 Malay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-silencer-*
> 
> thanks dude, ill give it a try on the weekend... here's hoping my pc doesnt blow up with using these settings
> 
> +rep


Thanking YOU







Up da vcore if she wont boot......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. I'll try it this weekend.


I hope you get somewhere with this mate........


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey dudes what do you rekon to my new purchase......
> 
> GTX 680 SOC same price as GTX760 .... $ 335 Aussie dollars..... shipped


That's a pretty awesome cooler. Now let's see some benches!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> That's a pretty awesome cooler. Now let's see some benches!


One of the main reasons I got this over a GTX 760 is this little button..........

Dual Bios switch.......... 1.3v should be no problem


----------



## PedroC1999

Just posted this in the 'Rate Above User's Rig' I just had the last drop of people rateing me lower because it is a crippled XEON
Quote:


> And for those that say a i7 3820 is bad compared to 1155 SB, please look at this review,,,
> 
> http://hardware-review24.com/load/cpu/intel_core_i7_3820_vs_core_i7_2700k_and_core_i7_3930k/1-1-0-73
> 
> A 4.9GHz i7 2700k MATCHES a 4.7GHz i7 3820
> 
> Even though people say the 3820 is a waste, its opponent needs an extra 200MHz to come near/match it, hope this knocks some sense into some people
> 
> [/rant]


And now they've gone back to rateing and not commenting, lesson learned I hope


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Haha, fair enough!
> 
> And you can install a new BIOS and make it into a 770, if I remember right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how often do these things (3820's) reach 4.9+ on a reasonable 24/7 voltage?


Anyone? HomeCinema


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone? HomeCinema


Depends on your cooling, and what "reasonable" is to you. I think that most chips can hit 4.9GHz with 1.4-1.45V.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone? HomeCinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Depends on your cooling, and what "reasonable" is to you. I think that most chips can hit 4.9GHz with 1.4-1.45V.
Click to expand...

That pretty well sums it up right there


----------



## -silencer-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanking YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up da vcore if she wont boot......


assuming that i run into this, whats the highest i can take the vcore to with it still being in the "safe zone" without knowing it wont fry the chip?

i realize cooling would also play a big factor in this... im using the thermaltake water 2.0 extreme and temps never seem to go over 40degrees when gaming (currently OCd at 4.3Ghz)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-silencer-*
> 
> assuming that i run into this, whats the highest i can take the vcore to with it still being in the "safe zone" without knowing it wont fry the chip?
> 
> i realize cooling would also play a big factor in this... im using the thermaltake water 2.0 extreme and temps never seem to go over 40degrees when gaming (currently OCd at 4.3Ghz)


You wont fry it.....
Up to about 1.51vcore for your set up .


----------



## stubass

hey dude, just check out your HWBot stats, your kicking it man


----------



## Carniflex

About pushing it with FSB instead of BLCK - it can be done but as pointed out previously it basically overclocks everything (indeed, including SATA links, as far as I'm aware) that runs out of that reference clock. Up to ~105 MHz FSB I would still consider safe(ish) as it should be at the edge of the usual tolerance allowance as long as you have reasonably stable FSB clock and with the price of X79 boards all of them should be pretty solid in this regard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848013

Thats actually what I used to reach 4.5 GHz stable. "Stock" volts, but relatively aggressive LLC on that board I have. Under 4.5 GHz it hits up to 1.285 V (thats how it came out of the box) but the second you hit 4.5 GHz it gets more aggressive and jumps up to 1.32 V (that's +60% LLC setting on that particular board). My RAM set really does not like BLCK at 125. It's full 64 GB so kinda puts some pressure on memory controller and the sticks themselves are also not top of the line ones but also not quite outright no-name. I can get it to work by going very manual and doing RAM timings by hand but the memory latency number kinda creeps up to around ~75 ns (although I do get slightly higher max bandwidth out of it also) - but with 105 MHz FSB I can get latency down to ~65 ns and don't lose that much bandwidth wise. Granted, 65 ns is not particularly impressive, but still better than 75 ns.

Anyway, in my particular case I have had no problems so far with the disks, they seem to handle 105 MHz FSB well. Thats 2x Crucial M4 SSD's (256 and 64 GB), 2x different 3 TB HDD's and 2x similar 750 GB HDD's. Ram runs also pretty nice at 700 MHz (13.33 multi) without having to do excessive heart massage to anything in my case.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey dude, just check out your HWBot stats, your kicking it man


Yeah man startin to get somewhere , Did some more benchies last nite but the cruel hand of MURPHY gave me a case of not very nice food poisoining , (damn salmon) just started to kinda come good now , but very ordinary









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> About pushing it with FSB instead of BLCK - it can be done but as pointed out previously it basically overclocks everything (indeed, including SATA links, as far as I'm aware) that runs out of that reference clock. Up to ~105 MHz FSB I would still consider safe(ish) as it should be at the edge of the usual tolerance allowance as long as you have reasonably stable FSB clock and with the price of X79 boards all of them should be pretty solid in this regard.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2848013
> 
> Thats actually what I used to reach 4.5 GHz stable. "Stock" volts, but relatively aggressive LLC on that board I have. Under 4.5 GHz it hits up to 1.285 V (thats how it came out of the box) but the second you hit 4.5 GHz it gets more aggressive and jumps up to 1.32 V (that's +60% LLC setting on that particular board). My RAM set really does not like BLCK at 125. It's full 64 GB so kinda puts some pressure on memory controller and the sticks themselves are also not top of the line ones but also not quite outright no-name. I can get it to work by going very manual and doing RAM timings by hand but the memory latency number kinda creeps up to around ~75 ns (although I do get slightly higher max bandwidth out of it also) - but with 105 MHz FSB I can get latency down to ~65 ns and don't lose that much bandwidth wise. Granted, 65 ns is not particularly impressive, but still better than 75 ns.
> 
> Anyway, in my particular case I have had no problems so far with the disks, they seem to handle 105 MHz FSB well. Thats 2x Crucial M4 SSD's (256 and 64 GB), 2x different 3 TB HDD's and 2x similar 750 GB HDD's. Ram runs also pretty nice at 700 MHz (13.33 multi) without having to do excessive heart massage to anything in my case.


That looks really , really good dude KUDOS to you.........


----------



## PedroC1999

Damn, my CPU is leaking, need to RMA AAAANNNNOOOTTTHHHEEERRR thing, there is someone or something on this Earth that doesn't want me to know if this unknown batch overclocks well


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Damn, my CPU is leaking, need to RMA AAAANNNNOOOTTTHHHEEERRR thing, there is someone or something on this Earth that doesn't want me to know if this unknown batch overclocks well


Leaking CPU?

Watch batch is it? I didn't see


----------



## PedroC1999

I mean leaking CPu Block, my bad.

Its batch 3250B036 IIRC, search on the internet and all you see jus my posts about it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Damn, my CPU is leaking, need to RMA AAAANNNNOOOTTTHHHEEERRR thing, there is someone or something on this Earth that doesn't want me to know if this unknown batch overclocks well


Yes the entity known as MURPHY








Have you thought that maybe your build is CURSED


----------



## PedroC1999

I bet its because I plotted StormX2's death in the Winner thread, and I got the win, hmmmmm.

Still nothing on google about this batch, here is the break down...

3 = Costa Rica
2 = 2012
50 = Week 50 (December 10th)
B = Stepping
036 = Lot Number

Can you find anything?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Not a thing dude........ but if we were running 1366 I know there are tonnes of batch nos on the interweb


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, so I assume I need to wait another week to actually see if this overclocks well, if at all


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I bet its because I plotted StormX2's death in the Winner thread, and I got the win, hmmmmm.
> 
> Still nothing on google about this batch, here is the break down...
> 
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 2 = 2012
> 50 = Week 50 (December 10th)
> B = Stepping
> 036 = Lot Number
> 
> Can you find anything?


i was going to look at my box but i got mine when the cpu was released


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, but If anyone recognises this batch from anywhere, please say, Im beating myself up over it xD


----------



## PedroC1999

Anyone?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1405558/i7-3820-users-whats-your-overclock/0_40


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405558/i7-3820-users-whats-your-overclock/0_40


Better than yours by the sounds of it LOL


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Better than yours by the sounds of it LOL


Mine hasnt even been turned on yet, so, for all I know I have a [email protected] batch in there xD


----------



## Amurtigress

Hello,

I only just found this thread. I've been overclocking my 3820 since they were released in february of 2012 on a GA-X79-UD5 board. Batch no. is 3201B130 , Costa Rica

My CPU is currently running at 1.36V at 4375 MHz... 35x125.

Out of curiosity, I have found some people beyond my friends who thought their S2011 CPU was stable, so I told them to run OCCT, and I told them their CPU would BSOD within minutes at their current voltage. And exactly that happened. 3820s and 3930s. Tho they were sure they had their systems stable.

Anyway... what are you people using for stability testing? Prime 95 with AVX support seems to be insufficient if OCCT still manages to BSOD a system at the same settings...

BTW, for 4.5 GHz I need roughly 1.41V for OCCT stability? Considering my tests I am seeing some terribly low voltages here for those clockspeeds. I wonder if OCCT would bring your systems down too?

I just have trouble believing anybody can run 4.3 GHz at 1.26V. Even considering that ASUS X79 boards are clearly more mature than the Gigabyte x79s, 0.1V is a bit much.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I only just found this thread. I've been overclocking my 3820 since they were released in february of 2012 on a GA-X79-UD5 board. Batch no. is 3201B130 , Costa Rica
> 
> My CPU is currently running at 1.36V at 4375 MHz... 35x125.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I have found some people beyond my friends who thought their S2011 CPU was stable, so I told them to run OCCT, and I told them their CPU would BSOD within minutes at their current voltage. And exactly that happened. 3820s and 3930s. Tho they were sure they had their systems stable.
> 
> Anyway... what are you people using for stability testing? Prime 95 with AVX support seems to be insufficient if OCCT still manages to BSOD a system at the same settings...
> 
> BTW, for 4.5 GHz I need roughly 1.41V for OCCT stability? Considering my tests I am seeing some terribly low voltages here for those clockspeeds. I wonder if OCCT would bring your systems down too?
> 
> I just have trouble believing anybody can run 4.3 GHz at 1.26V. Even considering that ASUS X79 boards are clearly more mature than the Gigabyte x79s, 0.1V is a bit much.


Out of curioicity I downloaded OCCT and ran it for 5 mins to see if it causes crash for me as well as I'm also in Gibabyte board (UP4 tho).

Seems like it did not, there is my vcore reading. This is actually "Stock" volts but please note that LLC on that board is very aggressive. With +60% (thats how it ships) it hikes the stock volts up to 1.28 and the second you cross 4.5 GHz it gets even more aggressive and hits the CPU with 1.32V at idle at "stock" volts. I'm at basically everything stock settings, just upped the multi to 43 and increased the FSB to 105.03 MHz and .. umm .. I might have upped the volts on RAM also a bit to 1.525V as I'm on relatively cheap sticks and have full 64 GB so they dont take increased frequencies well. The BLCK strap OC did not work out for me that well bcos of my RAM, it really does not like the 125 strap - I can sort of get it work if I get down to iron and do most timings manually but going at it through FSB increase kinda gives a bit better results in my case. Also note that if you just increase strap to x1.25 and leave the CPU at default multiplier it will still try to turbo up as far as 4.75 GHz occasionally even though it reads as 4.5 GHz in UEFI.

Take these readings with grain of salt. According to my voltage sensors my +12 V line is +8.9 V atm so there is something fishy going on. I suspect my PSU is about to go and has way too much ripple. I checked with multimeter and the reading on PCIe connectors is actually +12.16 V so the reading of that sensor is wrong. If that one is wrong who knows how realistic is the vcore reading. Have new PSU ordered, should get it tomorrow or day after hopefully.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848013 - settings I'm using for 4.5 GHz as well
Please note that going at it through FSB overclocks everything, PCIe lanes, SATA and so on. So I would not push it past ~105 MHz light handed.


----------



## oelkanne

ups totally forgot this..

Stable [email protected],[email protected],4V


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> ups totally forgot this..
> 
> Stable [email protected],[email protected],4V


Havent seen you here in a while








How long for has it been running at that for now ?


----------



## oelkanne

Running since if got the nuts to hit the system but my 3820 wont get stable @ 5Ghz...some Kind of mad...he needs more than 1,45V to get the OS bootet stable...

at least 3 months or so...









This Setting is my Sweet Spot for that Voltage...i wont Burn the Hole thing cause right now i becomming at total costs about 5K€...Watercooling etc.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Running since if got the nuts to hit the system but my 3820 wont get stable @ 5Ghz...some Kind of mad...he needs more than 1,45V to get the OS bootet stable...
> 
> at least 3 months or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Setting is my Sweet Spot for that Voltage...i wont Burn the Hole thing cause right now i becomming at total costs about 5K€...Watercooling etc.


Sounds good to me mate , but that is SERIOUS money your chuckin at it ....... cool man








Scored a really good 3820 again and a hex core as well


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Running since if got the nuts to hit the system but my 3820 wont get stable @ 5Ghz...some Kind of mad...he needs more than 1,45V to get the OS bootet stable...
> 
> at least 3 months or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Setting is my Sweet Spot for that Voltage...i wont Burn the Hole thing cause right now i becomming at total costs about 5K€...Watercooling etc.


Mine need the same voltage to boot at 5.1GHz. I can get mine 4.75GHz stable at 1.386V. Look like mine 0.02V better than yours.


----------



## oelkanne

The only Problem ive got to hit the magic 5 is my ?consirn? that the Board gets on fire and the chips still alive...replacing the CPU is no big Deal but the Borad itself...oh boy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> The only Problem ive got to hit the magic 5 is my ?consirn? that the Board gets on fire and the chips still alive...replacing the CPU is no big Deal but the Borad itself...oh boy


Have you had a look at the 1st page yet ? I changed it a bit.......


----------



## oelkanne

hmmm...lets see...first sides gets almost over readed


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> The only Problem ive got to hit the magic 5 is my ?consirn? that the Board gets on fire and the chips still alive...replacing the CPU is no big Deal but the Borad itself...oh boy


My ambient is higher than yours. So far my board didn't _catches fire_ booting @5.2GHz. I'm sure your board will be fine but I understand your concern.


----------



## oelkanne

On Air...no Problem to change Board bot everythings getting nearly touched by some liquid









and that makes it sooooo....."uneasy"









BTW: First Page Results...Dude youre some kind of an BAD MAN....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> On Air...no Problem to change Board bot everythings getting nearly touched by some liquid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes it sooooo....."uneasy"


I agree.


----------



## Amurtigress

Carniflex: The 1.36V at 4300 sounds very feasible to me and would support my experience with this platform. However, your testing time with OCCT was pretty short. I'd give it up to an hour. Instabilities are highly random. FOr real stability testing 2h should be run successfully once.

Overall: If you want to see this problem you'd have to try say 1.3V-1.32, without LLC (Set to 100%). On the UD5 I don't see percentages if I am not wrong but levels like "extreme". The percentages were removed around BIOS F6 for me...so 60% would be the third step from the highest now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> BTW: First Page Results...Dude youre some kind of an BAD MAN....


No , some kind of MADMAN


----------



## PedroC1999

Only 9 rep to go until 250!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Only 9 rep to go until 250!


How long till you get that CURSED rig operational ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> How long till you get that CURSED rig operational ?


CPU Block went back today, hopefully starting it Monday or Tuesday...

*RUNS MADLY TOUCHING EVERY BIT OF WOOD HE CAN FIND*


----------



## DialTo11

http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512
Here's my CPU-Z. I got 5GHz on liquid cooling using an Asus RIVE.


----------



## magicase

What is the recommended max voltage if I am to use it 24/7? 1.35? 1.4? 1.45?


----------



## Amurtigress

@magicase: 1.45V I'd say, on simple watercooling. Maybe more on higher end setups, less on air. I'd personally not go beyond 1.45. The needed voltage rises exponentially beyond ~4.5 GHz and a few MHz more really don't make a difference on normal tasks.

The rest is benching.


----------



## magicase

Thanks for that.

I know with 115x they don't recommend beyond 1.35v for 24/7 use so i wasn't sure if 2011 was the same.

Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro should be fine to do the job then.


----------



## Amurtigress

D14? Noctua air cooler? Water is always better for S2011, also, S2011 has a generally higher TDP than 115x. Other than that I did not have the chance to test water coolers. I've got a H100 and the H100 is beyond the weaker ones. Also Intel sells a water cooler themselves, a rebranded Antec as far as I know. Specifically for S2011.

OIthers might be more helpful there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Carniflex: The 1.36V at 4300 sounds very feasible to me and would support my experience with this platform. However, your testing time with OCCT was pretty short. I'd give it up to an hour. Instabilities are highly random. FOr real stability testing 2h should be run successfully once.
> 
> Overall: If you want to see this problem you'd have to try say 1.3V-1.32, without LLC (Set to 100%). On the UD5 I don't see percentages if I am not wrong but levels like "extreme". The percentages were removed around BIOS F6 for me...so 60% would be the third step from the highest now.


Gidday mate...









Any chance you could put your rig details in the rig builder and install the club sig as well ? Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> CPU Block went back today, hopefully starting it Monday or Tuesday...
> 
> *RUNS MADLY TOUCHING EVERY BIT OF WOOD HE CAN FIND*


...... while trying not to break or RMA anything else .......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512
> Here's my CPU-Z. I got 5GHz on liquid cooling using an Asus RIVE.


Well Done








Any chance you could put in your details in your rig builder and the club sig as well ( page 1 ) looks bare needs something in there......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> What is the recommended max voltage if I am to use it 24/7? 1.35? 1.4? 1.45?


I would be looking at between 1.45 - 1.488 boot in and max under load vcore no more than 1.56v on water
Its good to have another aussie here








Club sig for you too pls looks bare as well


----------



## magicase

1.56v for 24/7 use? WOW!!!!

Gives me a good reason to throw my 2500k away and get 3820


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> 1.56v for 24/7 use? WOW!!!!
> 
> Gives me a good reason to throw my 2500k away and get 3820


If you use LLC, you need to take into account too. LLC can increased voltage when under load. So, the max voltage you want to set in BIOS for 24/7 is around 1.3xx - 1.4xxV, depends on the LLC level you use. For an example, 4.8GHz overclock, LLC Extreme & Vcore is set to 1.38V in BIOS, the voltage can go up to 1.464 - 1.472V when CPU fully loaded (Prime95). This is just an example, other chips may need less or more voltage. Just make sure voltage doesn't exceeds 1.5V when CPU fully loaded for 24/7 use.


----------



## oelkanne

damn u guys....more to read...more it tickles me to hit that 5....lets give this a try on the weekend...

BTW: who cares to burn a chip....NOBODY


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> damn u guys....more to read...more it tickles me to hit that 5....lets give this a try on the weekend...
> 
> BTW: who cares to burn a chip....NOBODY


Help others to help you.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## oelkanne

done...hmm...right so??


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could put in your details in your rig builder and the club sig as well ( page 1 ) looks bare needs something in there......


Sure, I'll add to my Rig and to my Sig. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Sure, I'll add to my Rig and to my Sig. Thanks for the reply!


Not a problem mate








Just helps us help you


----------



## novemberzzz

I think my h100i just died, cpu suddenly hitting 90c on boot and shutting down. :/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I think my h100i just died, cpu suddenly hitting 90c on boot and shutting down. :/


Pump has died eh ? Time to RMA that sucker


----------



## PedroC1999

Going to take some beauty shots of my mod today, will post here, but theres no CPU block in the picture


----------



## lnoton

Got my signature sorted!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Got my signature sorted!


Add this as well rig builder








http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## novemberzzz

Hit about 72c max on stock clocks/volts with IBT, pump noise is non existant, that's a problem.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Can someone running near 4.6-5.0 GHZ run Passmark for me?

Here's an i5 3570k @ 5.0 Ghz.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Can someone running near 4.6-5.0 GHZ run Passmark for me?
> 
> Here's an i5 3570k @ 5.0 Ghz.


Your after something like this........


















December last year........


----------



## Carniflex

Added third pump today. It did not do anything meaningful to my temperatures so I guess I was already at optimal flow rate. I'm using DC-LT pumps . these are really really small ones (~2 ..4 W or so). I'm still at ~33 .. 35 C idle (Ambient ~25 C) and after a little while it creeps up to ~62..65 C when stress testing. Thats at 4.5 GHz at 1.32 V (just FSB increased to 105 MHz and x43 multi).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Added third pump today. It did not do anything meaningful to my temperatures so I guess I was already at optimal flow rate. I'm using DC-LT pumps . these are really really small ones (~2 ..4 W or so). I'm still at ~33 .. 35 C idle (Ambient ~25 C) and after a little while it creeps up to ~62..65 C when stress testing. Thats at 4.5 GHz at 1.32 V (just FSB increased to 105 MHz and x43 multi).


Nice temps for that vcore . Whats the head pressure on those pumps ?
I chucked this in a while ago......


----------



## Carniflex

2.2 m supposedly, so pretty good for such a small pump. It's designed specifically for small-from factor water cooling supposedly.

It's basically a "mini D5". But as its relatively fresh there is still some quirks - mostly in the tops/res parts as the pumps themselves seem to be pretty solid for the size and price. Things like getting wrong O-rings shipped, bay res having not enough clearance to mount the pump with proper O-ring (it grinds against the plexi top part, etc). Some of these issues are supposedly already fixed with second revision but I'm having several of these parts with the v1 issues as I was early adopter. For example my first two pumps are only with 2 wires, while the second revision pump which I ordered later has added also rpm wire.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 2.2 m supposedly, so pretty good for such a small pump. It's designed specifically for small-from factor water cooling supposedly.
> 
> It's basically a "mini D5". But as its relatively fresh there is still some quirks - mostly in the tops/res parts as the pumps themselves seem to be pretty solid for the size and price. Things like getting wrong O-rings shipped, bay res having not enough clearance to mount the pump with proper O-ring (it grinds against the plexi top part, etc). Some of these issues are supposedly already fixed with second revision but I'm having several of these parts with the v1 issues as I was early adopter. For example my first two pumps are only with 2 wires, while the second revision pump which I ordered later has added also rpm wire.


Im glad my o rings are right hate to have to scratch my copper block
Mine has taco wires as well but ive got no headers left to hook em up
But im happy with my loop....til I decide to w/block me cards


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your after something like this........


That CPU Mark number is pretty awesome and blows the 3570k numbers out of the water. I wonder if that is all IPC and Quad Channel RAM working together. Gigaflops number via IBT doesn't tell it all apparently. Thanks.


----------



## kizwan

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10516616714


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10516616714


Lookin good dude









Only 11 more than your score . Not much in it eh ?


----------



## Echosilence

Hi everyone!

I ran passmark 8 just out of the curiosity and result is pretty neat to me. I have quite average rig (putting my rig to the sig right now) and didn't hope from it to be that high. Actually i'm running on 4.625 but passmark's link reports 4.50. Weird

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10520508132

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10516616714

Btw if I look at kizwan's results I see that we are using same RAM (vengeance) and the same amount but kizwan's score is much better? Is that because we are using diffrent clocks on ram? Does that make so much diffrence? I'm using defaults but kizwan has 9-9-9-24 2T?










??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I ran passmark 8 just out of the curiosity and result is pretty neat to me. I have quite average rig (putting my rig to the sig right now) and didn't hope from it to be that high. Actually i'm running on 4.625 but passmark's link reports 4.50. Weird
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10520508132
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10516616714
> 
> Btw if I look at kizwan's results I see that we are using same RAM (vengeance) and the same amount but kizwan's score is much better? Is that because we are using diffrent clocks on ram? Does that make so much diffrence? I'm using defaults but kizwan has 9-9-9-24 2T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


I'm running at 4.8GHz but Passmark only report 4.5GHz.

Both of us have the same amount of RAM & running at the same speed, 1666MHz. However, yours appeared to be running in dual-channel mode. 2 x 8GB of RAM? Mine is running in quad-channel mode (4 x 4GB, CL 9 modules) & mine has lower timing than yours which explains why there is score difference. The timings represent time it takes (clock cycle) to complete each operations. Lower timings mean less time it takes.

BTW, did you upload your baseline? What is your baseline ID?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Both of us have the same amount of RAM & running at the same speed, 1666MHz. However, yours appeared to be running in dual-channel mode. 2 x 8GB of RAM? Mine is running in quad-channel mode (4 x 4GB, CL 9 modules) & mine has lower timing than yours which explains why there is score difference. The timings represent time it takes (clock cycle) to complete each operations. Lower timings mean less time it takes.
> 
> BTW, did you upload your baseline? What is your baseline ID?


You've been quite the 'answer man" lately







, You've shown this old dog some new tricks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've been quite the 'answer man" lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , You've shown this old dog some new tricks












Your raid0 SSDs scored lower than mine. Time to upgrade to







SSDs?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your raid0 SSDs scored lower than mine. Time to upgrade to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSDs?


Definately not runnin anywhere near the potential they should








Gotta 256gb 840 pro im running origin and steam on it . Maybe should get another one and do reinstall of windows . That should make a *BIG* difference









That giga 680 SOC should turn up tomorrow . Cant wait to modd bios and gets a stable 1360 MHz +









The blue button is the dual bios switch


1137 / 1202 kboost stock . I know it clocks good I hope the memory does too


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Definately not runnin anywhere near the potential they should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta 256gb 840 pro im running origin and steam on it . Maybe should get another one and do reinstall of windows . That should make a *BIG* difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That giga 680 SOC should turn up tomorrow . Cant wait to modd bios and gets a stable 1360 MHz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue button is the dual bios switch
> 
> 
> 1137 / 1202 kboost stock . I know it clocks good I hope the memory does too


My Plextor M5S in raid0 already loosing to 840 (non-pro).







Even with single 840 pro, your disk mark score will be higher than mine though.


----------



## Carniflex

I'm getting only ~4700 in that thing.
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10538150453


Then again I'm only at 4.5 GHz as well and have, in a nutshell "valueram" equivalent 8x 8 GB sticks so timings leave something to be desired.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I'm getting only ~4700 in that thing.
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10538150453
> 
> 
> Then again I'm only at 4.5 GHz as well and have, in a nutshell "valueram" equivalent 8x 8 GB sticks so timings leave something to be desired.


Why not try and remove four of em and rebench ?
ps: up your ram speed to 1600 as well if you can


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good evening Mr Tooshort


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Why not try and remove four of em and rebench ?
> ps: up your ram speed to 1600 as well if you can


Interesting idea. However, is suspect that which I lose in performance marks I more than make up with the score awarded for the "available amount". Altogether my memory score is about 2900 so this does not seem particularly bad at first glance.


Edit: With 4 stick I could probably push it to 1600 MHz, I know that the ceiling for the first 4 sticks I have is about 1500 MHz (spent few weeks pushing them to their very limit when they were in my AMD rig) - but for me latency number is more important than the bandwidth. So when I get around to do proper manual settings for my set I will find the sweet spot in that regard between running frequency and the tightest timings I can get away with.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Interesting idea. However, is suspect that which I lose in performance marks I more than make up with the score awarded for the "available amount". Altogether my memory score is about 2900 so this does not seem particularly bad at first glance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: With 4 stick I could probably push it to 1600 MHz, I know that the ceiling for the first 4 sticks I have is about 1500 MHz (spent few weeks pushing them to their very limit when they were in my AMD rig) - but for me latency number is more important than the bandwidth. So when I get around to do proper manual settings for my set I will find the sweet spot in that regard between running frequency and the tightest timings I can get away with.


'
Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Good morning HOMECINEMA-PC!









Did you get a GTX 680?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Good morning HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a GTX 680?


Yes I did








Giga 680 SOC and from what ive read you are one of the 'experts' at o/c'n the 680 no hard wire mod on this one but dual bios makes it so much more efficient








Still got lots more to learn about the gk 104 gpu . I posted before earlier how much they've come down in price here . I might get another one see how this works out first . Need more hwbot points for me and the team


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giga 680 SOC and from what ive read you are one of the 'experts' at o/c'n the 680 no hard wire mod on this one but dual bios makes it so much more efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got lots more to learn about the gk 104 gpu . I posted before earlier how much they've come down in price here . I might get another one see how this works out first . Need more hwbot points for me and the team


Oh, the HWBot!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh, the HWBot!


Yes the Boast Bot








I will be pickin your brain about it soonish........... Sleep time for me catchya ronski


----------



## Echosilence

@kizwan

Yes, I have 2 X 8 sticks and sorry I accidentally uploaded your link when I compared our results.

Here's mine: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10520508132


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Yes, I have 2 X 8 sticks and sorry I accidentally uploaded your link when I compared our results.
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=10520508132


5209 not a bad score at 4.6GHz.


----------



## Echosilence

Yes, thank you.









Btw, what should I do with my ram? Change timings or leave it just as it is? Is there any benefit using 4x4 modules instead 2x8?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what should I do with my ram? Change timings or leave it just as it is? Is there any benefit using 4x4 modules instead 2x8?


You could try tighten (lower) the timings, see whether it's stable. You also could get another set of 2 x 8GB & run them in quad-channel, instead of dual-channel now.


----------



## Echosilence

That has been on my mind for several weeks now









OT: What about Corsair Dominator Platinum? Are they really that awesome? Corsair vs G.Skill?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> That has been on my mind for several weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: What about Corsair Dominator Platinum? Are they really that awesome? Corsair vs G.Skill?


I read Corsair Dominator RAM overclocked well. Both Corsair & G.Skill produced very good RAM though. Do you want change the RAM? I think G.Skill RipjawsX or RipjawsZ will overclocked well.

*@madman*, what do you think?


----------



## Echosilence

And there's Vengeance Pro also







But I think I'll stick with regular vengeance and try to clock them.


----------



## Snuckie7

Samsung wonder RAM


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, what are typical 3820 overclocks? This is assuming you have a decent cooler such as Noctua D14 and Corsair H100i. Would you say 4.8ghz is pretty common as long as you have a decent cooler and a decent chip sample?

I know I might get flamed for this next one....but what about turning off hyper threading? Does it improve cooling headroom by alot? I'm primarily a gamer and I'm not too interested in using the extra threads if my game doesn't support it (as of now, most don't). I hear turning off HT can really improve the thermals?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Echosilence

@Snuckie7

I see you own some. How are they? Have you clocked them?


----------



## Snuckie7

I haven't spent the time to seriously tweak them, but I'm running 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T on stock volts of 1.35V. I'm planning to pick up another 2x4GB kit this week for quad channel, and then I'll tweak them to run at 2000MHz.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, what are typical 3820 overclocks? This is assuming you have a decent cooler such as Noctua D14 and Corsair H100i. Would you say 4.8ghz is pretty common as long as you have a decent cooler and a decent chip sample?
> 
> I know I might get flamed for this next one....but what about turning off hyper threading? Does it improve cooling headroom by alot? I'm primarily a gamer and I'm not too interested in using the extra threads if my game doesn't support it (as of now, most don't). I hear turning off HT can really improve the thermals?
> 
> Thanks in advanced


If your ambient at 25C max, you might be able to run at 4.8GHz with comfortable temperature. If ambient higher than 25C, 4.7GHz should be better target. This is my opinion if using AIO cooler such as Corsair H100/H100i. I found that at 4.8GHz, VRMs start to run hotter on my Asus P9X79 PRO motherboard. To keep it cool, put a 45CFM or higher CFM fan for direct air flow to primary VRMs heatsink assembly.

I didn't test with HT off on 3820 but I did a quick test on first gen Intel Core processor. Temp only reduced a couple of degrees with HT off. Not worth it in my opinion but again I didn't run extensive test, just a quick test. Also with C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7) enabled, when you run non-multi-threaded apps/games or just utilized two or four cores/threads, the other cores will enter these states & will help a lot in CPU power saving, thus helping lower the temp too. So, no, don't disabled HT unless the apps/games really don't like HT. Yes, you got flame







.... jk!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I read Corsair Dominator RAM overclocked well. Both Corsair & G.Skill produced very good RAM though. Do you want change the RAM? I think G.Skill RipjawsX or RipjawsZ will overclocked well.
> 
> *@madman*, what do you think?


Mornin peeps








I run Ripjaws X for sandybee not quad channel rated or matching pairs either







Best timings I got were 10-12-11-2t-147 @ 2410 or 9-11-9-27-2t [email protected] 2336 which is not bad for $135 worth of ram







Only had corsair vengence @ 1600 9-9-9-27 on my old 1366 sabertooth . So I do recommend the gskill cheap and very effective for the paper (dosh, moola)


----------



## novemberzzz

Alright, can't hear the pump on this one but temps are sub 40c, skype was also using 15% of my cpu preventing any actual idle temps, and jumping them up to 50 randomly.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If your ambient at 25C max, you might be able to run at 4.8GHz with comfortable temperature. If ambient higher than 25C, 4.7GHz should be better target. This is my opinion if using AIO cooler such as Corsair H100/H100i. I found that at 4.8GHz, VRMs start to run hotter on my Asus P9X79 PRO motherboard. To keep it cool, put a 45CFM or higher CFM fan for direct air flow to primary VRMs heatsink assembly.
> 
> I didn't test with HT off on 3820 but I did a quick test on first gen Intel Core processor. Temp only reduced a couple of degrees with HT off. Not worth it in my opinion but again I didn't run extensive test, just a quick test. Also with C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7) enabled, when you run non-multi-threaded apps/games or just utilized two or four cores/threads, the other cores will enter these states & will help a lot in CPU power saving, thus helping lower the temp too. So, no, don't disabled HT unless the apps/games really don't like HT. Yes, you got flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... jk!


Do you HAVE to put a fan directly over the VRMs? I plan to run a Noctua D14 and that won't be possible. Is there any other solution while retaining my Noctua?

So you would say 4.8ghz is relatively attainable for most 3820's? And 4.6ghz would be a pretty sure bet, even if you have a bad sample?


----------



## SonyHD

@HOMECINEMA-PC
it's me who deprived of a gold
http://hwbot.org/submission/2399314_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you HAVE to put a fan directly over the VRMs? I plan to run a Noctua D14 and that won't be possible. Is there any other solution while retaining my Noctua?
> 
> So you would say 4.8ghz is relatively attainable for most 3820's? And 4.6ghz would be a pretty sure bet, even if you have a bad sample?


Yep I would try to do something about it . We don't say these things if it doesn't work.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonyHD*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> it's me who deprived of a gold
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2399314_


Enjoy your gold ive gota few of them







........ all I have to do is slap the malay back in and run clockspeed HIGHER and it will be mine again


----------



## Echosilence

Hi everyone!

Just tweaked my ram clocks a bit and ran passmark again. I formerly had default clocks ( 10-10-10-27-1T) but tightened them to 9-9-9-24-2T as I read from Vengeance OC thread. No volts increased.

Score is now 5251 wich is better by 42 points than my previous run (on page 363). I don't now if that's much but the more the merrier


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you HAVE to put a fan directly over the VRMs? I plan to run a Noctua D14 and that won't be possible. Is there any other solution while retaining my Noctua?


For 4.8GHz OC and higher, yes. The fan over the VRMs will keep them running cool. In my case reduced almost ~15C. Only the primary VRMs heatsink assembly need direct air flow. It will make the back VRMs on the back of the motherboard will running cool too. Other solution is using water block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So you would say 4.8ghz is relatively attainable for most 3820's? And 4.6ghz would be a pretty sure bet, even if you have a bad sample?


*madman* has few 3820s which all of them can do 5.XXGHz easy. I can boot with 5.2GHz but not Prime95 stable. I didn't try to get it stable mainly because of high ambient here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just tweaked my ram clocks a bit and ran passmark again. I formerly had default clocks ( 10-10-10-27-1T) but tightened them to 9-9-9-24-2T as I read from Vengeance OC thread. No volts increased.
> 
> Score is now 5251 wich is better by 42 points than my previous run (on page 363). I don't now if that's much but the more the merrier


That is good score. You can try change 2T to 1T, see if it's stable. Get one more vertex 4 for raid0. You definitely will get higher score.


----------



## steven88

What would you guys recommend for cooling the VRM?

I currently have two 140mm exhaust fans on top, rear 140mm exhaust, and Noctua NH-D14 blowing exhaust out towards the back. I could flip the two top 140mm as intake, but that would completely choke out my rear 140mm, which will be my only exhaust. I have other intakes in the front and side panel as well.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just tweaked my ram clocks a bit and ran passmark again. I formerly had default clocks ( 10-10-10-27-1T) but tightened them to 9-9-9-24-2T as I read from Vengeance OC thread. No volts increased.
> 
> Score is now 5251 wich is better by 42 points than my previous run (on page 363). I don't now if that's much but the more the merrier


Now that's friggin sweet


----------



## TAURUS77

Hi guys! I just finished my workstation with Core i7 processor 3820 and I'm monitoring the temperature of the CPU. The ambient temperature is 29 ° C.
What do you think of the temperatures detected with AIDA64 and RealTemp.
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> Hi guys! I just finished my workstation with Core i7 processor 3820 and I'm monitoring the temperature of the CPU. The ambient temperature is 29 ° C.
> What do you think of the temperatures detected with AIDA64 and RealTemp.
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


Use either one to monitor temperature. CPU core temperature change rapidly. When you run two monitoring software side by side, you'll definitely will see 1 - 2C difference. It's normal. Your idle temp look ok to me, delta 8 - 10C. What cooling system you use for cooling the CPU?


----------



## TAURUS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Use either one to monitor temperature. CPU core temperature change rapidly. When you run two monitoring software side by side, you'll definitely will see 1 - 2C difference. It's normal. Your idle temp look ok to me, delta 8 - 10C. What cooling system you use for cooling the CPU?


I use Noctua NH-D14 SE2011, no overclock CPU.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I'm running at 4.8GHz but Passmark only report 4.5GHz.
> 
> Both of us have the same amount of RAM & running at the same speed, 1666MHz. However, yours appeared to be running in dual-channel mode. 2 x 8GB of RAM? Mine is running in quad-channel mode (4 x 4GB, CL 9 modules) & mine has lower timing than yours which explains why there is score difference. The timings represent time it takes (clock cycle) to complete each operations. Lower timings mean less time it takes.
> 
> BTW, did you upload your baseline? What is your baseline ID?


Hi!

I discovered that I have Turbo setting ON and my none turbo clock is 4.50. Just as passmark reports. While stressing cpu it shows 4.625 in CPU-Z. Should I turn off Turbo?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I discovered that I have Turbo setting ON and my none turbo clock is 4.50. Just as passmark reports. While stressing cpu it shows 4.625 in CPU-Z. Should I turn off Turbo?


No need to turn off turbo. You will not be able to overclock if turbo is off. Max non-turbo frequency for 3820 is 3.6GHz, not 4.5GHz. Don't worry about passmark detect your processor running at 4.5GHz instead of 4.6GHz. It just error in detection of the CPU frequency. It doesn't effect the result.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yo , whats a happenen kizzowan


----------



## ZgunnerZ

Just wondering, what do the people here consider to be a safe Vcore for a 24/7 OC?

I currently have mine @ 4.75 but it needs 1.410 Vcore to be stable. Do I have room to push further or have i basically hit my limit?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZgunnerZ*
> 
> Just wondering, what do the people here consider to be a safe Vcore for a 24/7 OC?
> 
> I currently have mine @ 4.75 but it needs 1.410 Vcore to be stable. Do I have room to push further or have i basically hit my limit?


I rekon that you can go more say [email protected] + LLC on ultra to get you started









@ everyone else
And that bloody 680 hasn't turned up yet it had better be here when I gets home tomorrow


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I rekon that you can go more say [email protected] + LLC on ultra to get you started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else
> And that bloody 680 hasn't turned up yet it had better be here when I gets home tomorrow


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Not sure if there is a certain section for this but I'm gonna throw it out here anyway.

Today Jake arrived into the family...


Between us my partner and I now have 4 kids.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Not sure if there is a certain section for this but I'm gonna throw it out here anyway.
> 
> Today Jake arrived into the family...
> 
> 
> Between us my partner and I now have 4 kids.


Congratulations DAD again








BTW no such thing as off topic around here mate . If you hadn't asked for help with 3820 o/clockin i wouldn't have met you and your family .You wouldn't have got your first 5Ghz overclock and I wouldn't have got the L206 malay off you that does 5ghz @1.41vcore LLC ultra P95 stable







That enabled me to do this on hwbot


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yo , whats a happenen kizzowan


Yo madman! What's cookin'?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Not sure if there is a certain section for this but I'm gonna throw it out here anyway.
> 
> Today Jake arrived into the family...
> 
> 
> Between us my partner and I now have 4 kids.


Congratulations!


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For 4.8GHz OC and higher, yes. The fan over the VRMs will keep them running cool. In my case reduced almost ~15C. Only the primary VRMs heatsink assembly need direct air flow. It will make the back VRMs on the back of the motherboard will running cool too. Other solution is using water block.
> *madman* has few 3820s which all of them can do 5.XXGHz easy. I can boot with 5.2GHz but not Prime95 stable. I didn't try to get it stable mainly because of high ambient here.
> That is good score. You can try change 2T to 1T, see if it's stable. Get one more vertex 4 for raid0. You definitely will get higher score.


Hi!

Changed com rate to 1T and no probs so far. What's next? Increase some volts and change timings OR get additional two sticks and go for the quad-channel??


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Changed com rate to 1T and no probs so far. What's next? Increase some volts and change timings OR get additional two sticks and go for the quad-channel??


Nice!







Your dual-channel should be ok. If you get two sticks more for quad-channel, I don't think you'll noticed any difference in performance, unless you really need 32GB of RAM. Score increase in Passmark also not much though.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dual-channel should be ok. If you get two sticks more for quad-channel, I don't think you'll noticed any difference in performance, unless you really need 32GB of RAM. Score increase in Passmark also not much though.


I'm using Pro Tools quite often so maybe I'll see some improvement there with 32gb of RAM but I doubt it. Pro Tools needs rather good and fast CPU but fortunately I've got one


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> I'm using Pro Tools quite often so maybe I'll see some improvement there with 32gb of RAM but I doubt it. Pro Tools needs rather good and fast CPU but fortunately I've got one


What you should look into with ProTools is to see if you can assign the scratch disk or cache to any drive. Then you setup a RAM drive with the RAM. You do that, and it is 10x faster than any SSD. That's how some Photoshop guys get massive performance gains using a RAM drive.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What you should look into with ProTools is to see if you can assign the scratch disk or cache to any drive. Then you setup a RAM drive with the RAM. You do that, and it is 10x faster than any SSD. That's how some Photoshop guys get massive performance gains using a RAM drive.


Oh man, great idea!!

I'll certainly try to do that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for cooling the VRM?
> 
> I currently have two 140mm exhaust fans on top, rear 140mm exhaust, and Noctua NH-D14 blowing exhaust out towards the back. I could flip the two top 140mm as intake, but that would completely choke out my rear 140mm, which will be my only exhaust. I have other intakes in the front and side panel as well.


bump?


----------



## KipH

I get 4.0 with a button push. Try for 4.2 and it BSOD on me. I think I may need to update the bios and perhaps learn to OC a bit in bios. I miss my AMD 939....


----------



## PedroC1999

EMERGENCY HELP PLEASE!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408994/asus-r4f-cant-get-into-uefi-any-more/0_40


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for cooling the VRM?
> 
> I currently have two 140mm exhaust fans on top, rear 140mm exhaust, and Noctua NH-D14 blowing exhaust out towards the back. I could flip the two top 140mm as intake, but that would completely choke out my rear 140mm, which will be my only exhaust. I have other intakes in the front and side panel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> bump?
Click to expand...

This has been answered before. Either use 30CFM fan (higher CFM is better) pointed directly to primary VRMs heatsink assembly or using water block (custom water cooling). For example:-


I use 120mm fan. You could use smaller fan. In my case, the VRM fan get fresh air from front fans. Rear exhaust fan & top radiator fans will responsible in removing hot air from the casing. You don't need to flip any fans. Just need to add another fan for VRM.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This has been answered before. Either use 30CFM fan (higher CFM is better) pointed directly to primary VRMs heatsink assembly or using water block (custom water cooling). For example:-
> 
> 
> I use 120mm fan. You could use smaller fan. In my case, the VRM fan get fresh air from front fans. Rear exhaust fan & top radiator fans will responsible in removing hot air from the casing. You don't need to flip any fans. Just need to add another fan for VRM.


Thanks for the pics kizwan

So how would I go about putting a fan near the VRMs, if I run a Noctua NH-D14? I'm guessing VRM cooling is almost impossible with the D14 in place, right? I would like to stick with the D14, but it may seem like I have to go Corsair H100i at this point









Also when you say primary VRMs, thats only consists of the top heatsink area right? Nothing else?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thanks for the pics kizwan
> 
> So how would I go about putting a fan near the VRMs, if I run a Noctua NH-D14? I'm guessing VRM cooling is almost impossible with the D14 in place, right? I would like to stick with the D14, but it may seem like I have to go Corsair H100i at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you say primary VRMs, thats only consists of the top heatsink area right? Nothing else?


I completely missed you have Noctua NH-D14 in there. Sorry about that.







I think the best way is to flip fans on top to work as intake. At least one of the fan is directly above VRM heatsink right? I don't think it will choke the exhaust fan at the back. I would run exhaust fan at the back at full speed.

Yes, primary VRM heatsink is referring to the top heatsink on the motherboard.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

80mm fan if you can and heatsinks out on the back


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I get 4.0 with a button push. Try for 4.2 and it BSOD on me. I think I may need to update the bios and perhaps learn to OC a bit in bios. I miss my AMD 939....


Ive got some bios screeners on the front page to give you a idea have a look








I don't miss AMD one bit


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I completely missed you have Noctua NH-D14 in there. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best way is to flip fans on top to work as intake. At least one of the fan is directly above VRM heatsink right? I don't think it will choke the exhaust fan at the back. I would run exhaust fan at the back at full speed.
> 
> Yes, primary VRM heatsink is referring to the top heatsink on the motherboard.


Really? You honestly don't think my rear fan will get completely choked out? Because if I flip my top two fans as intake, and cool the VRMs....that means the rear 140mm will be the ONLY exhaust in my whole case. My front sides, my side fans, my top fans, pretty much everything will all be intake.

Homecinema, I don't think I can add VRM heatsinks on the back of the mobo. My Haf X doesn't have a huge cut out like yours to allow heatsinks like that


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Really? You honestly don't think my rear fan will get completely choked out? Because if I flip my top two fans as intake, and cool the VRMs....that means the rear 140mm will be the ONLY exhaust in my whole case. My front sides, my side fans, my top fans, pretty much everything will all be intake.


Yes, it will not choke. Choke happen when there is obstruction. I don't see obstruction in that setup. BTW, when majority fans are intake, you have positive pressure.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, it will not choke. Choke happen when there is obstruction. I don't see obstruction in that setup. BTW, when majority fans are intake, you have positive pressure.


Yes I know its positive pressure. But this is overly done. My past setups, I've always had positive pressure....but not to THIS degree. I will basically have 6 intakes and 1 exhaust.

I've never heard anybody advocating 6-7 intake fans but only 1 exhaust. Thats just a huge difference.


----------



## Echosilence

If I were you I would trust these guys.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> If I were you I would trust these guys.


Oh I do trust them....but they aren't running air coolers. They are running water cooling loops with fans exhausting out the top. How come they didn't put their top radiators to "intake" cold air while cooling the VRMs at the same time? It would make more sense, won't it? Instead of running a ghetto 120mm sticking out like a sore thumb.


----------



## PedroC1999

5Ghz @ 1.472v

Any good? Temps peaking at 73*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> Homecinema, I don't think I can add VRM heatsinks on the back of the mobo. My Haf X doesn't have a huge cut out like yours to allow heatsinks like that


I got the dremmel to it that's why its so large . Need to take more off the top to get the 80mm fan to slide underneath









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 5Ghz @ 1.472v
> 
> Any good? Temps peaking at 73*


Sounds good junior how about you post some snapshots so we all can have a looksy


----------



## PedroC1999

Would it be safe to run 24/7 though?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Oh I do trust them....but they aren't running air coolers. They are running water cooling loops with fans exhausting out the top. How come they didn't put their top radiators to "intake" cold air while cooling the VRMs at the same time? It would make more sense, won't it? Instead of running a ghetto 120mm sticking out like a sore thumb.


Do you know the fresh air passthrough the radiator will turn to a warm/hot air? Warm air for cooling VRMs?! Does that make sense to you?


----------



## oelkanne

quick message from my 5 tryal...damn...wont get stable or i need more than 1.5V für 24/7 and thats to much for me personally....got to think about now...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> quick message from my 5 tryal...damn...wont get stable or i need more than 1.5V für 24/7 and thats to much for me personally....got to think about now...


Same here, 5 needs 1.48ish which is toi mich personally for a nice lasting chip, so [email protected] is 40 minutes stablr so far


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> quick message from my 5 tryal...damn...wont get stable or i need more than 1.5V für 24/7 and thats to much for me personally....got to think about now...


Mine @5.1GHz with 1.568V still not Prime95 stable. At least Prime95 throw an error, not BSOD though. I did run at that frequency for a day & it doesn't crash.


----------



## PedroC1999

Possibly my new 24/7 overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862680

What do you guys think? Temperatures max out at 74* with IBT, and this is the summer and a intense heat wave, so never will be like this


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Possibly my new 24/7 overclock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862680
> 
> What do you guys think? Temperatures max out at 74* with IBT, and this is the summer and a intense heat wave, so never will be like this


That's more like it mate . My costa does the same settings as well except I run the dram @ 2400


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's more like it mate . My costa does the same settings as well except I run the dram @ 2400


The RMA AM will be at 2xxx, havnt got around to OCing it yet xD

Would you call this a goodish clocker? Mr.MADMAN?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The RMA AM will be at 2xxx, havnt got around to OCing it yet xD
> 
> Would you call this a goodish clocker? Mr.MADMAN?


Average clocker . Be prepared for higher vcore if you want higher clocks . Post a screener so I can see your secondary voltages and other settings


----------



## PedroC1999

Screenshot of what?

vCore 1.455 with Very High LLC
CPU PLL is at 1.55v because I heard it makes a difference at higher clocks.

With this baby at 4.9, I wont have any issues with not enough power etc?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Screenshot of what?
> 
> vCore 1.455 with Very High LLC
> CPU PLL is at 1.55v because I heard it makes a difference at higher clocks.
> 
> With this baby at 4.9, I wont have any issues with not enough power etc?


Screenshot that looks like this you silly









You should be right with that one


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Screenshot of what?
> 
> vCore 1.455 with Very High LLC
> CPU PLL is at 1.55v because I heard it makes a difference at higher clocks.
> 
> With this baby at 4.9, I wont have any issues with not enough power etc?


He means post screen shots of your bios settings, if not just post the numbers here. Yeah lowering the PLL will make higher clocks more stable, kinda the opposite of what you would think


----------



## PedroC1999

Ahh Ok

MadMan, If I wanted to keep the stock within the stock multi (37) What BCLK would I need for 4900MHz?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ahh Ok
> 
> MadMan, If I wanted to keep the stock within the stock multi (37) What BCLK would I need for 4900MHz?


132.5 x 37= 4902


----------



## kizwan

5.0GHz OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863057

LLC *Extreme*
CPU Voltage Frequency *500KHz*
CPU Power Duty Control *Extreme*
CPU Power Phase Control *Extreme*
Vcore (set in BIOS) *1.455V*
VCCSA *1.2V*
VTT *1.15V*
DDR3 16GB 1711MHz 9-9-9-24-2T

Prime95 Custom 90% physical memory, 1 hour, Vcore 1.544 - 1.560V, VRM 64 - 70C, ambient 29C.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice one kizwan


----------



## Kenny3011

Hey guys, I recently changed my motherboard and was having a bit of trouble overclocking on it. Im using a GB X79-UP4 and can boot into Windows fine at 43x on stock volts, but as soon as I increase the bus to 101mhz it won't boot and forces me to reset the CMOS before booting again

Before I could get this chip to 4.8Ghz on about 1.36v, so would this be a motherboard problem?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenny3011*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently changed my motherboard and was having a bit of trouble overclocking on it. Im using a GB X79-UP4 and can boot into Windows fine at 43x on stock volts, but as soon as I increase the bus to 101mhz it won't boot and forces me to reset the CMOS before booting again
> 
> Before I could get this chip to 4.8Ghz on about 1.36v, so would this be a motherboard problem?


Hello there Kenny








I happen to have that giga board stopped using it 10 mths ago you see its got the first bios on it and I couldn't get it past 4.5 due to giga not allowing bios to overvolt cpu so it would crash every now and again at that blck 104.7 . Try flashing the latest bios and see how you . With the giga bios utility you can flash the bios in windows . Thinking its time to resurrect that mobo flash it to latest bios and do some benching , and go for 5gigahurtles


----------



## Kenny3011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there Kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to have that giga board stopped using it 10 mths ago you see its got the first bios on it and I couldn't get it past 4.5 due to giga not allowing bios to overvolt cpu so it would crash every now and again at that blck 104.7 . Try flashing the latest bios and see how you . With the giga bios utility you can flash the bios in windows . Thinking its time to resurrect that mobo flash it to latest bios and do some benching , and go for 5gigahurtles


Hey mate, thanks for the reply







Yeh I just flashed it to the most recent bios (f3t) and still the same problem unfortunately. Ive also noticed something very weird, when I reset the cmos, it will boot and allow me to restore the default settings before shutting off. But then it wont turn on at all, even if I short the power pins using a screwdriver







I have to switch power cables on the PSU before it would turn on again..

This board has just been very frustrating, might have to start looking at alternatives lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenny3011*
> 
> Hey mate, thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh I just flashed it to the most recent bios (f3t) and still the same problem unfortunately. Ive also noticed something very weird, when I reset the cmos, it will boot and allow me to restore the default settings before shutting off. But then it wont turn on at all, even if I short the power pins using a screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to switch power cables on the PSU before it would turn on again..
> 
> This board has just been very frustrating, might have to start looking at alternatives lol


What strap or blck are you using for 4.5 ? Maybe try the 125 strap . A bit more stable o/c in some cases at 1.25 over 1.00


----------



## Kenny3011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What strap or blck are you using for 4.5 ? Maybe try the 125 strap . A bit more stable o/c in some cases at 1.25 over 1.00


Yeh I had it 100, and just tried using 125 just then but no success unfortunately. It seems like it will only boot when I overclock by changing the CPU clock ratio

Also incase I was just doing something completely stupid, I would just be changing the Gear Ratio and CPU Clock ration in here to OC right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenny3011*
> 
> Yeh I had it 100, and just tried using 125 just then but no success unfortunately. It seems like it will only boot when I overclock by changing the CPU clock ratio
> 
> Also incase I was just doing something completely stupid, I would just be changing the Gear Ratio and CPU Clock ration in here to OC right?


Yes. Set Gear Ratio to 1.25. Then set the multiplier to 36 for 4.5GHz OC, for example.


----------



## Amurtigress

@Kenny3011:

In addition you should set the PCH voltage to 1.2V and make sure to have a look at your memory clock. THe 1.25 strap also changes the memory clock speed. Most likely it hangs because your memory is WAY overclocked now and needs to be taken down one or two steps.

Folks DO NOT FORGET that there are still clock dependencies across the system. That hasn't gone away!

My 2133 RAM can only run at 2000 with strap enabled. 2133 isn't available and 2333 is too much, as an example.

Also 4.8 GHz at 1.36V seems very low on the VCore to me, most likely OCCT will crash your system within minutes. For absolute stability take 1.36V as a guideline for ~4.4 GHz


----------



## Kenny3011

Yeh seems like a hardware problem for me then, it wont boot at 36*125 on 1.4v but could do 4.8ghz on 1.37 on another motherboard


----------



## Kenny3011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> @Kenny3011:
> 
> In addition you should set the PCH voltage to 1.2V and make sure to have a look at your memory clock. THe 1.25 strap also changes the memory clock speed. Most likely it hangs because your memory is WAY overclocked now and needs to be taken down one or two steps.
> 
> Folks DO NOT FORGET that there are still clock dependencies across the system. That hasn't gone away!
> 
> My 2133 RAM can only run at 2000 with strap enabled. 2133 isn't available and 2333 is too much, as an example.
> 
> Also 4.8 GHz at 1.36V seems very low on the VCore to me, most likely OCCT will crash your system within minutes. For absolute stability take 1.36V as a guideline for ~4.4 GHz


Thanks, I had my ram overclocked to 1666 from 1600, so Ill try to down clock it to 1333 now

I could run 20 runs on High in IBT at that voltage but didnt do 24 hr runs of Prime so Im not 100% sure it was stable, but it could boot fine etc where as now the motherboard will just repeatedly cycle until I reset the CMOS


----------



## Maximization

please add me to this fine club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863732



Does anyone know any good overtclocking guides for windows 8 pro 64 bit?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> please add me to this fine club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863732
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know any good overtclocking guides for windows 8 pro 64 bit?


Your Vcore is similar with mine. You have almost 1 to 1 voltage configuration (1.550V set in BIOS, 1.552V when fully loaded). Are you set LLC to Extreme? BTW, is there any reason you set PLL voltage to 1.9V?

I recommend overclock in the UEFI BIOS instead of in windows. I do find AI Suite very useful when I need to increase Vcore whenever CPU cores(s) throw an error in Prime95. Basically, you can follow any Sandy Bridge-E overclocking guide.


----------



## Maximization

load line calibration is extreme,

i do oc in bios, i use ai suite more for monitoring along with the oc key don't really change settings in them.


----------



## mam72

Hi what do you think of my overclock underclock


----------



## Maximization

.729 vcore, nice


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> load line calibration is extreme,
> 
> i do oc in bios, i use ai suite more for monitoring along with the oc key don't really change settings in them.


I saw you set PLL voltage to 1.9V. Any reason for that? Does Vcore is 1.552V when running Prime95?


----------



## Maximization

I have not run prime95 or IBT, (I can't really leave my pc on for days non stop) I run short term stress tests like Rog realbench, 3D mark advanced fire extreme, asus pc diagnostic cpu stress test. Any test that can show a weakness quickly. PLL I have never touch manually, it is never something I mess with. When the session ends I go back to 24/7 settings.

My 24/7 settings are just a maxed out multiplier 44 and xmp for memory.

After messing with allot of settings and combimations for weeks I have found for me at least, it was the BLCK and multipler and shuting off intel speed step, with everything else left on auto.

the 2 settings of BLCK of 125 and multipler of 40 for all cores will get you to 5.0 GHz. I leave strap on auto.

With voltages and offsets, I found that when you mess with the BLCK, adjusting voltages other then auto gave me instability. I have always kept the thermal armour on along with all safetys incase I had a thermal event. My limitations are with my cooling.

my dream cooling set up is a rad the area of my entire wall of my room, I don't think I would even need fans on a rad that size.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> please add me to this fine club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863732
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know any good overtclocking guides for windows 8 pro 64 bit?


Gidday bloke







YOU MAY PASS
Club sig is on page 1
Good question , haven't seen one . didn't realise that one is needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi what do you think of my overclock underclock


How low can you go ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I have not run prime95 or IBT, (I can't really leave my pc on for days non stop) I run short term stress tests like Rog realbench, 3D mark advanced fire extreme, asus pc diagnostic cpu stress test. Any test that can show a weakness quickly. PLL I have never touch manually, it is never something I mess with. When the session ends I go back to 24/7 settings.


You actually just need to run them for a minute or two to see how high the Vcore can go. To check max temperature, you just need to run Prime95 Blend for 30 minutes to 1 hour. ROG realbench should be enough I think to get the max Vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> My 24/7 settings are just a maxed out multiplier 44 and xmp for memory.


Currently, I'm running at 5.0GHz since I'm able to get it stable. Ambient temp here can go up to 37C but none of my applications are CPU demanding though. I usually run benchmarks or stress test at night when ambient much cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> After messing with allot of settings and combimations for weeks I have found for me at least, it was the BLCK and multipler and shuting off intel speed step, with everything else left on auto.
> 
> the 2 settings of BLCK of 125 and multipler of 40 for all cores will get you to 5.0 GHz. I leave strap on auto.
> 
> With voltages and offsets, I found that when you mess with the BLCK, adjusting voltages other then auto gave me instability. I have always kept the thermal armour on along with all safetys incase I had a thermal event. My limitations are with my cooling.


You should set the voltage manually. I agree it does take time to get the right Vcore to run stable. I would try decrease the voltage by 0.005V. Meaning auto voltage gave you 1.550V, then try lower it to 1.545V. Run IBT Very High for 10 pass. If it stable decrease the voltage more. Until it no longer stable, then go back to the last stable Vcore. If your ambient below 25C, your cooler should be sufficient but you will need a fan for direct air flow to the primary VRMs heatsink because they will running toasty. I ran Prime95 Custom setting, 90% physical memory for 1 hour in 29C ambient with a high CFM fan pointing directly to primary VRMs heatsink, VRMs temp go up to 70 - 71C. They're fine if below 90C though.

This is my validation for 5.0GHz with EIST & C-states disabled. Vcore is 1.496V (set to 1.455V in BIOS).
http://valid.canardpc.com/2864372

The previous validation was taken while CPU fully loaded (Prime95).

BTW, if you leave C-States (C3/C6/C7) to auto, they actually disabled especially when overclock. Set them to enabled for cooler operation when CPU is not fully loaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> my dream cooling set up is a rad the area of my entire wall of my room, I don't think I would even need fans on a rad that size.


You will need a lot of pump for rad with that size.


----------



## duganator

So the 3820 is running for 229 @microcenter near me. Is this cpu couple with a good motherboard worth getting over a current gen 4770k? The 4770k is about 60 bucks more just for the cpu and my target is around 500 dollars for the cpu and motherboard together.

edited because I'm an idiot


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So the 8320 is running for 229 @microcenter near me. Is this cpu couple with a good motherboard worth getting over a current gen 4770k? The 4770k is about 60 bucks more just for the cpu and my target is around 500 dollars for the cpu and motherboard together.


Neither of them cpus are to do with the thread, sorry post elsewhere.


----------



## duganator

I can't type, sorry


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I can't type, sorry


id get the 3820 cause theres a good chance of 4.8ghz+


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So the 3820 is running for 229 @microcenter near me. Is this cpu couple with a good motherboard worth getting over a current gen 4770k? The 4770k is about 60 bucks more just for the cpu and my target is around 500 dollars for the cpu and motherboard together.
> 
> edited because I'm an idiot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Neither of them cpus are to do with the thread, sorry post elsewhere.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as *OFF TOPIC* here mate









I would go 3820 / 2011 at least you know Ivybee is coming out soon it will give you another upgrade path down the track


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There is no such thing as *OFF TOPIC* here mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go 3820 / 2011 at least you know Ivybee is coming out soon it will give you another upgrade path down the track


8320 vs 4770k in a completely different fan club? yeah that's off topic


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No worries mate


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So the 3820 is running for 229 @microcenter near me. Is this cpu couple with a good motherboard worth getting over a current gen 4770k? The 4770k is about 60 bucks more just for the cpu and my target is around 500 dollars for the cpu and motherboard together.
> 
> edited because I'm an idiot


I would get 3820. 4770k run hot without deliding the IHS which would limit overclock. Even though it's fine to run near TJmax but anyone would like some headroom. With 3820, using high-end air cooling or A.I.O. (all in one) water cooling, you can overclock up to 4.6 - 4.7GHz with comfortable temperature. Depending on the ambient, 4.8GHz also achievable. So far, most 3820 I found can do 5GHz easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I can't type, sorry


Someone wrote "8320" in "3820" thread, I would have guess 50-50 chances it was typo.


----------



## duganator

I was also looking at getting a decent clc for the build. Any suggestions? Fry's has the h100 for 40 bucks after 10 MIR, that seems like a pretty crazy deal. Any suggestions on mobos?


----------



## PedroC1999

A 4.9GHz 3820 will eat through everything at 1080p right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I was also looking at getting a decent clc for the build. Any suggestions? Fry's has the h100 for 40 bucks after 10 MIR, that seems like a pretty crazy deal. Any suggestions on mobos?


If you think that is good deal, go for it. I was using H100 to cool my 3820. Even in high ambient, 30 - 32C, H100 does deliver good thermal performance at 4.5 - 4.7GHz OC. That at medium settings. The stock thermal was very good. Corsair H100i, H110 & Swiftech H220 also very good cooler.

Regarding the mobo, Asrock & Asus X79 motherboards are good & overclock well too. Just choose which one fit in your budget.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I was also looking at getting a decent clc for the build. Any suggestions? Fry's has the h100 for 40 bucks after 10 MIR, that seems like a pretty crazy deal. Any suggestions on mobos?


gotta read reviews,

Switftech just released a 3 x120 rad clc, also silverstone just released a new prodcuts the TD02 and TD03 with special rad all built inhouse.

I have been using the Antech 920 Kuluer on extreem setting it kepps the 3820 under 60c in winter summer but is loud. on silent mode you can't really hear it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I gotta start reading reviews as well........
Off to work we go


----------



## diggiddi

Is the evga X79 Sli or the MSI X79MA-GD45 S2011 a good mobo? I happened to get a 3820 by accident

EVGA --http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188121
MSI

http://www.frys.com/product/6911387?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Is the evga X79 Sli or the MSI X79MA-GD45 S2011 a good mobo? I happened to get a 3820 by accident
> 
> EVGA --http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188121
> MSI
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6911387?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


From what I have heard the EVGA board isn't good. I dunno about the MSI one. When it comes to x79 Asus is very strong


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> From what I have heard the EVGA board isn't good. I dunno about the MSI one. When it comes to x79 *Asus is very strong*


And pricey too. Maybe the asrock extreme 3 or 4 is in my future


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> A 4.9GHz 3820 will eat through everything at 1080p right?


ANNNNNNNNY One?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> A 4.9GHz 3820 will eat through everything at 1080p right?
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNY One?
Click to expand...

Definitely, even if running at stock clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> From what I have heard the EVGA board isn't good. I dunno about the MSI one. When it comes to x79 Asus is very strong
> 
> 
> 
> And pricey too. Maybe the asrock extreme 3 or 4 is in my future
Click to expand...

Asrock motherboards are good too. I usually picked Asus board. If I'm in the market, Asus & Asrock would be top in the list.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> A 4.9GHz 3820 will eat through everything at 1080p right?


Of cause it will you silly








Those cards of yours should have no problem either








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Is the evga X79 Sli or the MSI X79MA-GD45 S2011 a good mobo? I happened to get a 3820 by accident
> 
> EVGA --http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188121
> MSI
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6911387?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> And pricey too. Maybe the asrock extreme 3 or 4 is in my future
Click to expand...

Asrock can be just as good too . Pretty certain they were a part of asus at one stage early on


----------



## darivo

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4770k_review,24.html

thoughts?


----------



## Maximization

i like it
40 lanes , bandwidth baby


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, my OC is stable now obviously, but all I did was change the multi, strap and voltage, what about this so called VCSSA and all that? Can I optimize my system more etc?

Any guides?


----------



## kizwan

VCCSA is useful for memory overclocking. As far as I know, usually you only need 1.2V to run at 2400MHz but this depends on the quality of the CPU too. I read Rampage X79 motherboard tend to overvolt both VCCSA & VTT voltage if left on Auto. This is not the case with P9X79 motherboards. ([EDIT] Can't really say for sure because I didn't overclock my RAM much. So far I only run it up to 1711MHz.) You can monitor the voltage for VCCSA & VTT using HWiNFO software. Make sure VTT not exceeds 1.2V for obvious reason. My Vengeance RAM when set to XMP profile, it will automatically set VCCSA to 1.2V. I could can run it at lower voltage by either set it to Auto or set manually the voltage. Currently I set it to 1.2V because I was benching in 5GHz which need 1.488V - 1.56V to run stable (trying to keep the difference within 0.3V between them). VCCSA has SVID. So, the voltage is actually at 1.228 - 1.238V on mine. VTT is set to 1.15V. It seems solved BSOD 124 that intermittently occurred when running Prime95. I didn't set VTT to 1.2V too (it was advised to set VTT & VCCSA to same value if possible) because it tend to increase or slightly overvolt. With VTT set to 1.15V, it actually can go up to 1.175V.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im having trouble with RAM stability, should I increase VCSSA and VTT?


----------



## kizwan

Yes. You probably need to loosen the timings too if it still unstable even with VCCSA at 1.2V. I would set VCCSA to 1.2V & see whether it's stable. Then lower the voltage if it stable. Make sure VTT not exceeds 1.2V.


----------



## PedroC1999

Really want to stay at 9-9-9-24 on my Dominators @ 2012MHz, but sometimes I crash, so increase VTT up to 1.2v and increase VCSSA upto 1.2v yes? ANYTHING ELSE?


----------



## kizwan

For VTT, based on the madman's settings, try set it to 1.18 - 1.19V. Taking into account it will slightly overvolt. Yes, for VCCSA I would set to 1.2V. Then if it's stable, lower the VCCSA voltage.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For VTT, based on the madman's settings, try set it to 1.18 - 1.19V. Taking into account it will slightly overvolt. Yes, for VCCSA I would set to 1.2V. Then if it's stable, lower the VCCSA voltage.


Im glad my guides are being well referenced


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello MadMan, hows it going?









Just working on my RainMeter skins, bearing in mind I do take request, so feel free to shoot a PM


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

http://teamtechsquad.com/640/haswell-e-x99-ddr4-is-revealed/


----------



## abombthecoder

I can't decide on getting a lga 2011 now or later when the other processors are released, my main question is, will a new lga2011 board be required for the processors coming in 2013 q3, and if not, will a new motherboards be released with them? Right now the 2011 mobo offerings is pretty limited at 4-5 I think. If more lga-2011s are coming out in the 3rd quarter, then I'll definitely wait.


----------



## BlueOreo

Hey guys,

Brand new overclocker here, doing my first attempt. By the way, great thread and guides for this. Some really great resources--thank you very much for the help already. However, I've been at it for a few hours now, and I've got some questions.

I have been trying 125 BCLK x 37 for a 4.6 overclock for some time now, and I have been unsuccessful. I think this is all due to too low of Vcore voltage. I started at Vcore 1.3 and that was stable, then I activated IES (Intelligent Energy Saver) power savings to see what would happen, and it slowly reduced over time all the way to 1.288 while idling. So, I cranked up the load again to see what would happen to the Vcore voltage. This is where things get interesting. According to my CPUZ/ASRock Tuning Utility, the Vcore voltage remained at 1.288. What exactly is going on here?

So I tried some stress tests, using BurnInTest, and they all passed, so I tried my current favorite game (Planetside 2), and I started having graphical issues. Not artifacting or anything like that, but first the game thought I didn't have drivers, then the once I got it to launch the game would randomly crash. I remembered the guide says that Sin0822's guide said that modifying BLCK can also effect your GPU, so I figured maybe this was my problem. Was my diagnosis correct here?

So I started playing with Vcore more from here, turning it down to see if it could run without IES and set at a certain amount (instead of auto). I tried everything from 1.265-1.295 in 0.010 increments, and none of them were stable for more than a few seconds under full load.

So I scrapped the BCLK 125 with x37 cpu ratio plan, as it seemed like it was the root issue.

Now I'm working on a BCLK 102.4 x 43 cpu ratio plan to produce 4.4 GHz, and 30 minutes into the stress test it's going very well. I'm curious about how my numbers measure up though, and to see if I could tweak anything for superior performance. Once again, this one was running higher at the beginning, but after enabling IES it turned the Vcore down nicely. (I'm still not sure why this works even while under load?) Ideally I'd like to search out the lowest stable Vcore so that I can try and preserve as long of a life in these components as possible.

If anyone can, I'd be very curious to see what I'm doing wrong/how I can improve.

i7-3820, ASRock Extreme 6, H100i Cooler


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello MadMan, hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just working on my RainMeter skins, bearing in mind I do take request, so feel free to shoot a PM


Im good thanks junior








Don't know what u r on about rainmeter ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> http://teamtechsquad.com/640/haswell-e-x99-ddr4-is-revealed/


Gidday Geezer







Sounds like areal goer DDR4 mem........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> I can't decide on getting a lga 2011 now or later when the other processors are released, my main question is, will a new lga2011 board be required for the processors coming in 2013 q3, and if not, will a new motherboards be released with them? Right now the 2011 mobo offerings is pretty limited at 4-5 I think. If more lga-2011s are coming out in the 3rd quarter, then I'll definitely wait.


IB-E is the new one coming up and you don't need a different m/board for it but when Haswell-E turns up next year







you will need to . DDR4 mem too ive read..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueOreo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Brand new overclocker here, doing my first attempt. By the way, great thread and guides for this. Some really great resources--thank you very much for the help already. However, I've been at it for a few hours now, and I've got some questions.
> 
> I have been trying 125 BCLK x 37 for a 4.6 overclock for some time now, and I have been unsuccessful. I think this is all due to too low of Vcore voltage. I started at Vcore 1.3 and that was stable, then I activated IES (Intelligent Energy Saver) power savings to see what would happen, and it slowly reduced over time all the way to 1.288 while idling. So, I cranked up the load again to see what would happen to the Vcore voltage. This is where things get interesting. According to my CPUZ/ASRock Tuning Utility, the Vcore voltage remained at 1.288. What exactly is going on here?
> 
> So I tried some stress tests, using BurnInTest, and they all passed, so I tried my current favorite game (Planetside 2), and I started having graphical issues. Not artifacting or anything like that, but first the game thought I didn't have drivers, then the once I got it to launch the game would randomly crash. I remembered the guide says that Sin0822's guide said that modifying BLCK can also effect your GPU, so I figured maybe this was my problem. Was my diagnosis correct here?
> 
> So I started playing with Vcore more from here, turning it down to see if it could run without IES and set at a certain amount (instead of auto). I tried everything from 1.265-1.295 in 0.010 increments, and none of them were stable for more than a few seconds under full load.
> 
> So I scrapped the BCLK 125 with x37 cpu ratio plan, as it seemed like it was the root issue.
> 
> Now I'm working on a BCLK 102.4 x 43 cpu ratio plan to produce 4.4 GHz, and 30 minutes into the stress test it's going very well. I'm curious about how my numbers measure up though, and to see if I could tweak anything for superior performance. Once again, this one was running higher at the beginning, but after enabling IES it turned the Vcore down nicely. (I'm still not sure why this works even while under load?) Ideally I'd like to search out the lowest stable Vcore so that I can try and preserve as long of a life in these components as possible.
> 
> If anyone can, I'd be very curious to see what I'm doing wrong/how I can improve.
> 
> i7-3820, ASRock Extreme 6, H100i Cooler


Looks okay too me with very little info to see
How about you put your rig details into rig builder so we can see what your running


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueOreo*
> 
> So I tried some stress tests, using BurnInTest, and they all passed, so I tried my current favorite game (Planetside 2), and I started having graphical issues. Not artifacting or anything like that, but first the game thought I didn't have drivers, then the once I got it to launch the game would randomly crash. I remembered the guide says that Sin0822's guide said that modifying BLCK can also effect your GPU, so I figured maybe this was my problem. Was my diagnosis correct here?


If you maintain BCLK Strap to 100, 125, 167 or 250 (1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively), it won't overclock PCIe/DMI Controller. So, it won't effect GPU. Most CPUs can only do up to Strap 125 though. I don't know about Asrock motherboard but on Asus motherboard, when you set BCLK to 125, it will automatically select Strap 125. Also, if you even set BCLK to 130 for example, it will automatically select Strap 125. Basically, the BIOS will automatically select the _nearest_ Strap for that BCLK, unless you manually set Strap yourself.

*Sin0822* was actually referring to BCLK overclock which will effect everything else, including GPU. On LGA2011/SB-E processors, when you use BCLK to overclock, the BIOS will also use Strap to overclock. Like I said, on Asus motherboard, if you only set BCLK to 100 or 125, BIOS will automatically set Strap to 100 to 125 respectively, unless you set the Strap manually. I don't know how Asrock BIOS will behave if you only set BCLK & leave Strap untouched. Reading your explanation, look like Asrock BIOS will automatically set Strap for you.

125 BCLK x 37
125MHz is given to CPU & the PCIe/DMI Controller will get, 125 / 1.25 = 100MHz

BCLK 102.4 x 43 (Strap 100)
102.4MHz is given to CPU & the PCIe/DMI Controller will get, 102.4 / 1.00 = 102.4MHz

The second one will overclock PCIe/DMI Controller by +2.4MHz. Most CPUs can only support 5 - 10% variation for the PCIe/DMI Controller. So, if you set BCLK 102.4 & Strap 125, likely it will failed to boot.

Regarding the GPU, it was because unstable overclock. Try disabled Intelligent Energy Saver & probably need to increase voltage. I don't know Intelligent Energy Saver but from the sound of it, it does make sense it locked the Vcore to lowest voltage.


----------



## BlueOreo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Looks okay too me with very little info to see
> How about you put your rig details into rig builder so we can see what your running


Rig in signature and validation picture below! I've settled on 4.4 GHz for my 24/7 OC, as I'd like this machine to last for a while. I use it primarily for gaming and video editing at the moment. I just finished the long and painful process of feeling out the proper Vcore voltage, and I got it down to a 1.230v (1 hour of test done so far).. Am I doing something crazy or does this seem pretty damn good? The VCCSA Voltage Offset is at -0.050v which I guess is what's doing this? I'm not sure.. like I said.. still a total newbie.

I would love any suggestions











http://valid.canardpc.com/2868941
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you maintain BCLK Strap to 100, 125, 167 or 250 (1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively), it won't overclock PCIe/DMI Controller. So, it won't effect GPU. Most CPUs can only do up to Strap 125 though. I don't know about Asrock motherboard but on Asus motherboard, when you set BCLK to 125, it will automatically select Strap 125. Also, if you even set BCLK to 130 for example, it will automatically select Strap 125. Basically, the BIOS will automatically select the _nearest_ Strap for that BCLK, unless you manually set Strap yourself.


All right, so I think I understand how Strap works, but maybe you can confirm my thinking here.

So the ASRock Bios info under BLCK reads:
Quote:


> Set the Host frequency.
> Range: 90MHz - 300MHz
> BCLK Strap follows the rules below:
> BLCK Strap to 100MHz when
> BCLK <= 112 MHz
> BCLK Strap to 133MHz when
> 113MHz <= BCLK <= 149 MHz
> BCLK Strap to 166MHz when
> 150MHz<=BCLK


To me, this means that if I had chosen BCLK of 125 (as I did for my 4.6 attempt), then the Strap will be put to 133.

Does it then follow that my PCIe/DMI Controller were getting 125 / 1.33 = ~94MHz?

And apparently (I just read) there's a BIOS update that allows for the 125 strap setting. Looks like I may need to flash ye olde BIOS.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueOreo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you maintain BCLK Strap to 100, 125, 167 or 250 (1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.67, 1:2.5 respectively) *([Correction] The third Strap is 166 not 167)*, it won't overclock PCIe/DMI Controller. So, it won't effect GPU. Most CPUs can only do up to Strap 125 though. I don't know about Asrock motherboard but on Asus motherboard, when you set BCLK to 125, it will automatically select Strap 125. Also, if you even set BCLK to 130 for example, it will automatically select Strap 125. Basically, the BIOS will automatically select the _nearest_ Strap for that BCLK, unless you manually set Strap yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> All right, so I think I understand how Strap works, but maybe you can confirm my thinking here.
> 
> So the ASRock Bios info under BLCK reads:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Set the Host frequency.
> Range: 90MHz - 300MHz
> BCLK Strap follows the rules below:
> BLCK Strap to 100MHz when
> BCLK <= 112 MHz
> BCLK Strap to 133MHz when
> 113MHz <= BCLK <= 149 MHz
> BCLK Strap to 166MHz when
> 150MHz<=BCLK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me, this means that if I had chosen BCLK of 125 (as I did for my 4.6 attempt), then the Strap will be put to 133.
> 
> Does it then follow that my PCIe/DMI Controller were getting 125 / 1.33 = ~94MHz?
> 
> And apparently (I just read) there's a BIOS update that allows for the 125 strap setting. Looks like I may need to flash ye olde BIOS.
Click to expand...

When you set BCLK to 125, Strap will be 125. SB-E come with Strap 100, 125, 166 or 250 (ratio 1:1, 1:1.25, 1:1.66, 1:2.5 respectively). There is no Strap 133.

If the BIOS does list Strap 133, this means it doesn't follow Intel specification. I wonder how they able to make it work though. Look like they corrected it in newer BIOS.


----------



## DarkSamus

Only 2 days now before my 3820 gets partnered with 2 new GTX 770 4GBs.
I am hyped as hell right now.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Only 2 days now before my 3820 gets partnered with 2 new GTX 770 4GBs.
> I am hyped as hell right now.












Can you run ROG Realbench after you get the 770s? I wonder how high you'll get in ROG Realbench with 3820 & two 770s.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run ROG Realbench after you get the 770s? I wonder how high you'll get in ROG Realbench with 3820 & two 770s.


No problem at all.
I'll run any tests you guys request of me


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> No problem at all.
> I'll run any tests you guys request of me


Can I take em home and bench them before you ?


----------



## Maximization

amazing this was just relased
think of the cooling power and empty wallet, all you need are fitting blocks and tubes, and liquid

http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> amazing this was just relased
> think of the cooling power and empty wallet, all you need are fitting blocks and tubes, and liquid
> 
> http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


Awesome looking device , nice temp range too but , 'Airbending' costs less than 1/3 of chiller price and $100 a quarter for electricity


----------



## Maximization

i know it is a good method but my wife will leave me if i put those ducts in our bedroom .


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Can I take em home and bench them before you ?


I would have been more then happy to do that but a spanner was thrown into the works that prevents me from allowing that to happen.

Basically my GTX 580 3Gb has been sold and will be picked up tomorrow evening by the new owner so I will need at least one of my 770s to have a usable system.

As an added bonus though I also have 3 other things coming tomorrow as well...
I'm also getting a windowed panel for my case (so I will finally be able to see the awesomeness inside without opening it up),
a Corsair K95 Cherry red Keyboard and
a Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T7 Mouse

Tomorrow can't come fast enough right now.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I would have been more then happy to do that but a spanner was thrown into the works that prevents me from allowing that to happen.
> 
> Basically my GTX 580 3Gb has been sold and will be picked up tomorrow evening by the new owner so I will need at least one of my 770s to have a usable system.
> 
> As an added bonus though I also have 3 other things coming tomorrow as well...
> I'm also getting a windowed panel for my case (so I will finally be able to see the awesomeness inside without opening it up),
> a Corsair K95 Cherry red Keyboard and
> a Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T7 Mouse
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough right now.


Having a RAT7 and a K95, I think you will be quite pleased with what you have there. Between the profiles that can be set fairly endlessly for the RAT, and the macro keys of the K95, you got a lot of customization you can do to make things really easy for you in games. ARMA in my case is much smoother with the multi-key macros set to either one of the buttons on my mouse or the macro keypad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I would have been more then happy to do that but a spanner was thrown into the works that prevents me from allowing that to happen.
> 
> Basically my GTX 580 3Gb has been sold and will be picked up tomorrow evening by the new owner so I will need at least one of my 770s to have a usable system.
> 
> As an added bonus though I also have 3 other things coming tomorrow as well...
> I'm also getting a windowed panel for my case (so I will finally be able to see the awesomeness inside without opening it up),
> a Corsair K95 Cherry red Keyboard and
> a Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T7 Mouse
> 
> Tomorrow can't come fast enough right now.


I got a giga 760 and a 680 SOC sitting here but we will chat about that ronski








Heres a pic......


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I got a giga 760 and a 680 SOC sitting here but we will chat about that ronski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic......


Nice!
Give me a couple of days to enjoy my new toys and we'll talk









If you loan me the 680 soc to use while you have my 2 cards I'll likely go with it (for a few days at most) so you can run the tests you want/need


----------



## Adam101

Hello All.

Got a few questions....Thanks to HC and a few others got my 3820 oc to 4.5 using 1.355 vcore (sure 1.35 will work also just need to just it some more with 1.35).

However, I would like the vcore to drop when idle as the multiplier does, and I know I need to use Offset to do this. Can anything give me a few tips or settings. Different guides etc I read just confuse me more!

Thank you all!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hello All.
> 
> Got a few questions....Thanks to HC and a few others got my 3820 oc to 4.5 using 1.355 vcore (sure 1.35 will work also just need to just it some more with 1.35).
> 
> However, I would like the vcore to drop when idle as the multiplier does, and I know I need to use Offset to do this. Can anything give me a few tips or settings. Different guides etc I read just confuse me more!
> 
> Thank you all!


BCLK 105 x 43 for 4.5GHz? Set Vcore to *Offset Mode* & "Offset Mode Sign" to "*+*". In the field below ("CPU VCORE Offset Voltage"), put 0.05. If it is stable, try reduced the offset by 0.005 until it unstable, then go back to the last stable offset.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> BCLK 105 x 43 for 4.5GHz? Set Vcore to *Offset Mode* & "Offset Mode Sign" to "*+*". In the field below ("CPU VCORE Offset Voltage"), put 0.05. If it is stable, try reduced the offset by 0.005 until it unstable, then go back to the last stable offset.


Hey Kizwan, Thank you for that...I shall give that a try when i get back and update you.

It was 125 * 36 - 4.5.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Kizwan, Thank you for that...I shall give that a try when i get back and update you.
> 
> It was 125 * 36 - 4.5.


You're welcome!









Voltage don't downvolt when using Strap other than 100. Set Strap to Auto/100, then set BCLK to 105 & multi to 43 for 4.5GHz.

BTW, if you set C3/C6/C7 enabled, even if you use manual voltage, when idle or lightly loaded, CPU power saving is working, just like when you use offset voltage. You're using manual voltage with C3/C6/C7 enabled? If yes, record the idle temp & compare it with idle temp when using offset voltage. You'll see they're exactly same.

My idle temp when using offset & manual voltage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Min temp = idle temp

What I did is leave computer to idle for 10 - 15 minutes, then reset min/max temp to record current idle temp in min temp box/field.

Temp when CPU lightly loaded (checking emails, internet browsing) also pretty much the same too in both case but I don't have screenshots for them though.

4.5GHz, offset voltage +0.04: Vcore 1.064 - 1.368V, ambient 32C


5.0GHz, manual voltage: Vcore 1.488 - 1.560V, ambient 30C


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage don't downvolt when using Strap other than 100. Set Strap to Auto/100, then set BCLK to 105 & multi to 43 for 4.5GHz.
> 
> BTW, if you set C3/C6/C7 enabled, even if you use manual voltage, when idle or lightly loaded, CPU power saving is working, just like when you use offset voltage. You're using manual voltage with C3/C6/C7 enabled? If yes, record the idle temp & compare it with idle temp when using offset voltage. You'll see they're exactly same.
> 
> My idle temp when using offset & manual voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Min temp = idle temp
> 
> What I did is leave computer to idle for 10 - 15 minutes, then reset min/max temp to record current idle temp in min temp box/field.
> 
> Temp when CPU lightly loaded (checking emails, internet browsing) also pretty much the same too in both case but I don't have screenshots for them though.
> 
> 4.5GHz, offset voltage +0.04: Vcore 1.064 - 1.368V, ambient 32C
> 
> 
> 5.0GHz, manual voltage: Vcore 1.488 - 1.560V, ambient 30C


oooo OK. I was always told and read that if voltage is manual then even with C3/C6/C& etc enabled it will never throttle down and will always stays at the voltage I entered - sorry if I'm confusing myself this heat makes you hallucinate lol !







. When I OC it didnt even touch those C states, I used Mr Homecinemas settings/help but I shall double check when I get back







and report back to the station.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> oooo OK. I was always told and read that if voltage is manual then even with C3/C6/C& etc enabled it will never throttle down and will always stays at the voltage I entered - sorry if I'm confusing myself this heat makes you hallucinate lol !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I OC it didnt even touch those C states, I used Mr Homecinemas settings/help but I shall double check when I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and report back to the station.


The voltage is not throttle down when using manual voltage is a correct statement. However, even when using manual voltage, with C3/C6/C7 enabled, whenever CPU cores enter these states, voltage for that cores are decreased which helps reduced CPU power consumption when idle & lightly loaded. Low power consumption = low (idle) temp. This is why I show you idle temps comparison between manual & offset voltage. If you look at the idle temps, they're pretty much the same.

If you didn't touch C-States (default Auto), then they're automatically disabled, except C1E.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The voltage is not throttle down when using manual voltage is a correct statement. However, even when using manual voltage, with C3/C6/C7 enabled, whenever CPU cores enter these states, voltage for that cores are decreased which helps reduced CPU power consumption when idle & lightly loaded. Low power consumption = low (idle) temp. This is why I show you idle temps comparison between manual & offset voltage. If you look at the idle temps, they're pretty much the same.
> 
> If you didn't touch C-States (default Auto), then they're automatically disabled, except C1E.


Ooo ok makes sense now!. You sure know alot, cor blimey lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes we sure do know our stuff eh Kizwan


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes we sure do know our stuff eh Kizwan










Good morning, madman!


----------



## DarkSamus

And lookie what we have here...
My 3820 paired with my 2 new GTX770 4GB cards


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i know it is a good method but my wife will leave me if i put those ducts in our bedroom .


LOL








Yeah I understand how that would go down.......
Happy wife , happy life







( In theory







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Nice!
> Give me a couple of days to enjoy my new toys and we'll talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you loan me the 680 soc to use while you have my 2 cards I'll likely go with it (for a few days at most) so you can run the tests you want/need


HELL YES




























Im doin the moonwalk bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> oooo OK. I was always told and read that if voltage is manual then even with C3/C6/C& etc enabled it will never throttle down and will always stays at the voltage I entered - sorry if I'm confusing myself this heat makes you hallucinate lol !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I OC it didnt even touch those C states, *I used Mr Homecinemas settings/help* but I shall double check when I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and report back to the station.


Yes report back to the station ASAP bud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, madman!


Likewise to you good sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> And lookie what we have here...
> My 3820 paired with my 2 new GTX770 4GB cards


HELL YES . 4Gb of vid ram per card does the trick








That's [email protected] and cards at stock core and mem too , yes








I canna wait to bench that goodness with me hexy @5gigahurtles








BTW are they twin 8 pin power cab les or 6 n 8 pin ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello MadMan









Jw, what did your Costa 3820 need for 4.5GHz?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello MadMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jw, what did your Costa 3820 need for 4.5GHz?


Gidday pedro








Good question , I never ran that chip @4.5Gigs !







probably between 1.28 and 1.35vcore depending on what strap I ran that clock I suppose


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I understand how that would go down.......
> Happy wife , happy life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( In theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> HELL YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im doin the moonwalk bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes report back to the station ASAP bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise to you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES . 4Gb of vid ram per card does the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's [email protected] and cards at stock core and mem too , yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I canna wait to bench that goodness with me hexy @5gigahurtles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW are they twin 8 pin power cab les or 6 n 8 pin ?


That's the cards both at stock speed.
And they are both 6 n 8 pin


----------



## mam72

Well here is my OC, I don't see anyone taking advantage of the other straps.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well here is my OC, I don't see anyone taking advantage of the other straps.


What did you do? No matter what I do I cant boot it at that strap, but under it hmmmm, might try it later

Do you use less voltage than the 125 strap for the same speed?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well here is my OC, I don't see anyone taking advantage of the other straps.


Mine @4750MHz with Strap 125, I need 1.4 - 1.416V. I might try Strap 166 later.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What did you do? No matter what I do I cant boot it at that strap, but under it hmmmm, might try it later
> 
> Do you use less voltage than the 125 strap for the same speed?


Here is what I did:

1) You have to disable "CPU clock gen filter" (it will be normally set to auto, 10uf or 20uf), it is in the extreme tweaker section. This is the thing that causes the problems

2) I also set the the ram to "rampage tweak II" the at is in the ram timing section. (optional)

3) Turn off turbo mode and adjust the multiplier , you can still have speed step and C1E enabled and they seem stable enough

4) Set the strap to 166MHz, then underclock the BCLK down to around 155MHz, around 160 is where I get unstable, I will see if I can get it up









The good thing is for these running RAM rated at 2133 you can now run that, it allows you to tweak the RAM a bit more too so you can get to the highest frequency. I am still testing it, I just got a 124 so I need to tweak things







, the voltage seems to remain the same so far , I am testing to see if my VTT needed a bump


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Here is what I did:
> 
> 1) You have to disable "CPU clock gen filter" (it will be normally set to auto, 10uf or 20uf), it is in the extreme tweaker section. This is the thing that causes the problems
> 
> 2) I also set the the ram to "rampage tweak II" the at is in the ram timing section. (optional)
> 
> 3) Turn off turbo mode and adjust the multiplier , you can still have speed step and C1E enabled and they seem stable enough
> 
> 4) Set the strap to 166MHz, then underclock the BCLK down to around 155MHz, around 160 is where I get unstable, I will see if I can get it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is for these running RAM rated at 2133 you can now run that, it allows you to tweak the RAM a bit more too so you can get to the highest frequency. I am still testing it, I just got a 124 so I need to tweak things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the voltage seems to remain the same so far , I am testing to see if my VTT needed a bump


Sounds good, will give it another try later.

But does the strap add any performance? Or just for EPEEN etc?


----------



## mam72

It added 0.01 to my cinebench score but that could be down to the ram speed increase from 2000 to 2110.


----------



## signalpuke

What settings in Prime are you guys using for testing?
I have seen multiple threads with different settings, but I would like to mimic one of the pro's settings in this thread so I know where I stand with my OC.

Been trying to dial in the OC with LinX. I am new to OC'ing, so it took a while to learn what everything was in the Bios, hence multiple 3-run tests.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well here is my OC, I don't see anyone taking advantage of the other straps.


My CPU can't initialize Strap 166 unfortunately.


----------



## mam72

post your settings and I will see if I can get it there, did you remember to lower the BLCK down to around 155 to 158?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im gonna have to have a crack at that too have to swap out the hexy first.......... Nice one mam72 .







Me thinks that is the first time ive seen that on a 3820 . Rep + for you


----------



## PedroC1999

Also got mine to boot at 156MHz, but this would totally mess up my Memory speed and timings, so im back to 'Ol Trust 125.75


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> post your settings and I will see if I can get it there, did you remember to lower the BLCK down to around 155 to 158?


I followed your procedure & also even tried different multi and bclk. I always get 00 code on the motherboard.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im gonna have to have a crack at that too have to swap out the hexy first.......... Nice one mam72 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that is the first time ive seen that on a 3820 . Rep + for you


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I followed your procedure & also even tried different multi and bclk. I always get 00 code on the motherboard.


I don't think this works on your setup then. For anyone else who wants to do this make sure to disable CPU clockgen filter it won't boot otherwise
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Also got mine to boot at 156MHz, but this would totally mess up my Memory speed and timings, so im back to 'Ol Trust 125.75


funny that you should be fine with the timings, and with a 158 bclk you should get 2110 on the ram,

If anyone can get 166 or 250 stable I need to know, I tried a combination of things and could not get it going.


----------



## signalpuke

What settings in prime are you using? I am running 160 on LinX right now, no problem.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What settings in prime are you using? I am running 160 on LinX right now, no problem.


Dude post a screenie if you can


----------



## PedroC1999

My RAM is rated at 1600 Mate


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What settings in Prime are you guys using for testing?
> I have seen multiple threads with different settings, but I would like to mimic one of the pro's settings in this thread so I know where I stand with my OC.
> 
> Been trying to dial in the OC with LinX. I am new to OC'ing, so it took a while to learn what everything was in the Bios, hence multiple 3-run tests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Custom with 90% physical memory (set in *"Memory to use"* field). Get available memory from Task Manager & use 90% of it. There are two Advanced settings you need to select; 1) SUM(INPUTS) error checking & 2) Round off checking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> I don't think this works on your setup then.


Yup, I figured as much. Honestly, I don't see any benefit going higher than Strap 125 though. BTW, nice work!







If you can run BCLK 166 & Strap 166, you have a _golden_ chip.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Custom with 90% physical memory (set in *"Memory to use"* field). Get available memory from Task Manager & use 90% of it. There are two Advanced settings you need to select; 1) SUM(INPUTS) error checking & 2) Round off checking.
> Yup, I figured as much. Honestly, I don't see any benefit going higher than Strap 125 though. BTW, nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can run BCLK 166 & Strap 166, you have a _golden_ chip.


I can run Strap 166 with 155 BCLK, haven't tried to go higher, but may as well go for a joke around and stabilize 4.5 with it or sumin'

I assume the chip would sell for more, as it can obviously boot at much higher frequencies than a 125 strap can ever think about


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I can run Strap 166 with 155 BCLK, haven't tried to go higher, but may as well go for a joke around and stabilize 4.5 with it or sumin'
> 
> I assume the chip would sell for more, as it can obviously boot at much higher frequencies than a 125 strap can ever think about


If you can get it stable with Strap 166 then you have a very good chip. As far as I know not many CPU can initialize Strap 166 & higher. This means Strap 166 makes the CPU to work a lot harder. Interested to see screenshot of Prime95 with 90% physical memory for 1 hour at least. Try play games or run Furmark to see whether the GPU stable because PCIe is running at 93MHz with BCLK 155.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im currently downstairs on my 6300, Google Sketchup seems to like it more.

But would it be a selling factor?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im currently downstairs on my 6300, Google Sketchup seems to like it more.
> 
> But would it be a selling factor?


Maybe if you can get it stable at 5GHz++ with lower Vcore.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Maybe if you can get it stable at 5GHz++ with lower Vcore.


I mean, for LN2 benchers, they have obviously got a higher range to go through if they have another usable strap


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I mean, for LN2 benchers, they have obviously got a higher range to go through if they have another usable strap


Yeah, definitely I think.


----------



## PedroC1999

As long as its bootable. Which it is









The HWBOT record is only about 5600MHz, with 132Mhz, which is probably the limit of that strap, If I were to sell this to someone with LN2, they could probably break 6Ghz


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude post a screenie if you can


I was trying 250 for a while, but I could never get it to boot. All I was doing is beating the piss out of the CPU with all of the reboots lol.
I am trying a new config with the 160 strap, and will see if I can get it further up. Two pics, one of the 160, and a comparable GFlop bench with different settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Custom with 90% physical memory (set in *"Memory to use"* field). Get available memory from Task Manager & use 90% of it. There are two Advanced settings you need to select; 1) SUM(INPUTS) error checking & 2) Round off checking.
> Yup, I figured as much. Honestly, I don't see any benefit going higher than Strap 125 though. BTW, nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can run BCLK 166 & Strap 166, you have a _golden_ chip.


Thanks, I will run my different configs through Prime, and see which is best. I am still learning (this is my first build, and first OC), but if I am correct, a higher BCLK and Strap will be more beneficial for the throughput of the chipset, correct?


----------



## signalpuke

Tried a 30 multiplier, but the OS didn't load, so I am trying again with 29. Wish me luck!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As long as its bootable. Which it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HWBOT record is only about 5600MHz, with 132Mhz, which is probably the limit of that strap, If I were to sell this to someone with LN2, they could probably break 6Ghz


6GHz would be nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Thanks, I will run my different configs through Prime, and see which is best. I am still learning (this is my first build, and first OC), but if I am correct, a higher BCLK and Strap will be more beneficial for the throughput of the chipset, correct?


If you're referring to the QPI link, yes, it will be overclocked too, 5GHz (40GB/s).

Using formula from wiki:-
5 GHz
× 2 bits/Hz (double data rate)
× 20 (QPI link width)
× (64/80) (data bits/flit bits)
× 2 (unidirectional send and receive operating simultaneously)
÷ 8 (bits/byte)
= 40 GB/s

I have not thoroughly tested the effect of overclocked QPI link though, whether it does boost performance or not.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Tried a 30 multiplier, but the OS didn't load, so I am trying again with 29. Wish me luck!


160 might be pushing it try 158 with a 30 multi, also disable CPU clock gen filter, that will be causing the problems.

Little update: my system is so far still stable at 158, I cannot get BCLK 166 or strap 250 to boot. . . . yet


----------



## signalpuke

Got it take the 30 multiplier, ended up having to take the ram down a notch in clocking to 1709MHz.
Passed LinX, but Prime bsod'd in about 5 mins lmao. Running Prime again, with a 28 multiplier, has been running smooth for about an hour now.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Tried a 30 multiplier, but the OS didn't load, so I am trying again with 29. Wish me luck!


The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


http://valid.canardpc.com/2873018


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873018
Click to expand...


----------



## PedroC1999

I can boot 157, and can tune it to 159, but after that it freezes on me.

Unless someone can fairly prove that the 166Strap increases performance, and or reduces the required voltage, I aint going through the effort to tune it


----------



## signalpuke

Have you tried clocking your ram down?
The higher strap/blck seems to require less (0.05) voltage according to the readout I get in CoreTemp.


----------



## PedroC1999

That for me, is a reason to try.

And yes, i am trying to downclock


----------



## lagur

Hi guys, Just wondering why my CPU-Z showing up Bus Speed in <100.00 value (eg. 9.62 - 99.2) but never reached 100 MHz like I'm seeing mostly cpu-z screenshots here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873165

Any ideas?

edit: added link


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Hi guys, Just wondering why my CPU-Z showing up Bus Speed in <100.00 value (eg. 9.62 - 99.2) but never reached 100 MHz like I'm seeing mostly cpu-z screenshots here.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873165
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> edit: added link


Try just setting the BCLk to 100.75 or something, its normal, just do that if you think the 0.07 will affect performance


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Tried a 30 multiplier, but the OS didn't load, so I am trying again with 29. Wish me luck!


WOW Awesome dude


----------



## PedroC1999

I can stabilize 156, that's all, but its something!

Also, got a score of P15603 in 3DMARK 11 with 4.9Ghz on the CPU, and 1125/1250 on the GPUs


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I can boot 157, and can tune it to 159, but after that it freezes on me.
> 
> Unless someone can fairly prove that the 166Strap increases performance, and or reduces the required voltage, I aint going through the effort to tune it


Give the VTT and/ or the VCCSA a little bump, you won't need much of a bump. What is your RAM speed rated for?

signalpuke nice BCLK


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Give the VTT and/ or the VCCSA a little bump, you won't need much of a bump. What is your RAM speed rated for?
> 
> signalpuke mice BCLK


Not worth it, as for 4.9, I will need 1.63Mhz, which is rather impossible lol


----------



## signalpuke

Just noticed that screenshot of the Bios didn't have the updated Hz's in it.
I need to tweak it more, can't get it stable in Prime with the 4.8GHz clock (only using the H80i). Passed LinX though.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2873018



Dropped the multiplier down to 28 and ran it for a while in Prime, but after a couple hours it BSOD'd again.
I figure it is the VRM/mosfets which were causing instability, but this was something I had planned for









Before:


After:


Been running stable since. Pic is kinda large, so I am just gonna link it:
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/9368467888_4be524271d_o.jpg
Tomorrow I will bump the multiplier up and see how it does at 4.6ish

What are some good benchmarks I should use for the full system (proc/ram/gpu)? I have tried downloading 3DMark06 twice now, but I get an error when trying to install.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

New 3DMark firestrike , mark 11 , vantage and allbenchmark a.k.a catzilla to name a few.........


----------



## signalpuke

Cool, I will try those. Got 3DMark11 to download, running that right now.
Edit: Found the edit button finally lmao!
All I need to run on 3DMark is the 'Benchmark tests only' portion, correct?
Edit2: Ran it on the 4.5 and 4.8 setups.
4.5 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6921579
4.8 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6921640


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*


What is that on the CPU back plate?


----------



## PedroC1999

Hey MadMan, whats you Graphics score with 660ti TriSLi in 3DMARK 11 Performance Setting?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> What is that on the CPU back plate?


Dynatron R16. It is a 1RU server cooler. It is PWM, so I don't have to listen to it when I am just browsing/working.
edited my previous post with my 3DMark scores.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Dynatron R16. It is a 1RU server cooler. It is PWM, so I don't have to listen to it when I am just browsing/working.
> edited my previous post with my 3DMark scores.


So how big was the temp drop on the CPU? And how exactly did you mount it?

I like the VRM cooling, I think I might use that.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> So how big was the temp drop on the CPU? And how exactly did you mount it?
> 
> I like the VRM cooling, I think I might use that.


I put a build thread up on this forum today, link is in my signature.
No drop in temps, but I wasn't getting over 70C previously. The system is much more stable though.
Using just the H80i, prime would BSOD after about 1.5 hours with my 28x166x160 settings.
I have been running prime with 29x166x160 clocks today no problem. Gonna see if I can get it to run the 30x166x160 settings later, but I don't really have high hopes for that lol.
Maybe if I boot in safemode or something


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I put a build thread up on this forum today, link is in my signature.
> No drop in temps, but I wasn't getting over 70C previously. The system is much more stable though.
> Using just the H80i, prime would BSOD after about 1.5 hours with my 28x166x160 settings.
> I have been running prime with 29x166x160 clocks today no problem. Gonna see if I can get it to run the 30x166x160 settings later, but I don't really have high hopes for that lol.
> Maybe if I boot in safemode or something


Was they system more stable with the VRM heatsink mod and/or the server fans mod? Try 157x30 before the 160x30, to be honest most of these processors get around 4.7-4.8GHz on 1.42v so I am confident that 4.7GHz should work.

I really want to see what HOMECINEMA-PC can get out of it, I had to find this out just before I would not be around my PC for a few days







.


----------



## signalpuke

I applied them at the same time, so I don't know for sure. Both of the backplates were very hot though...I would take the server fan off, but I am out of thermal paste.
The only bench I can't get the 4.8GHz clock to pass is Prime. I see in CPU-z that the corespeed is fluctuating approx 0.3MHz, whereas on the other settings it is rock solid. What should I look at changing in the bios to prevent this drift?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I applied them at the same time, so I don't know for sure. Both of the backplates were very hot though...I would take the server fan off, but I am out of thermal paste.
> The only bench I can't get the 4.8GHz clock to pass is Prime. I see in CPU-z that the corespeed is fluctuating approx 0.3MHz, whereas on the other settings it is rock solid. What should I look at changing in the bios to prevent this drift?


There is nothing you can do about it really, anyway it is normal to see a changes in the BCLK, so I would not worry about it, worry about getting to 4.7 or 4.8 that is more important


----------



## PedroC1999

SO it is a proven fact that the 125 STRAP reduces vCore compared to the 100 STRAP?


----------



## signalpuke

Lowering the BCLK to 157 killed my performance...maybe I can tick it up to 31 :>
31 booted...


----------



## kizwan

On mine, VID is reduced with Strap 125. Strap 100, VID is 1.3010V while Strap 125, VID is 1.2610V. So, yeah Strap 125 should/may reduces Vcore.


----------



## signalpuke

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874038
If I can clip another 100MHz I think I might be satisfied...maybe


----------



## kizwan

Looks like I didn't try hard enough. Vcore is high because I set it high in BIOS though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874048


----------



## signalpuke

What is the largest temp delta you guys are seeing on the cores?
Core #1 is always a little lower for me, max delta is generally 7C, with Core #0 and #3 the hottest.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> On mine, VID is reduced with Strap 125. Strap 100, VID is 1.3010V while Strap 125, VID is 1.2610V. So, yeah Strap 125 should/may reduces Vcore.


With Strap 166, VID is 1.2009V. However, after quick test, Vcore requirement for me pretty much the same for 4.8GHz with Strap 125 & 166. I managed to run at BCLK 156. BCLK 157 is unstable while booting, 50% of the time it would stuck at memory or GPU error. BCLK 158 is unbootable at all, with code 00 on the motherboard. Multi higher than 31 & BCLK 156 also unbootable with most of the time it stuck at GPU error.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874072

*[EDIT]*
I managed to get the voltage down to 1.44V. With Strap 125 for 4.875GHz, Vcore is 1.464 - 1.472V when CPU fully loaded. 0.024 to 0.032V less.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2874095
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What is the largest temp delta you guys are seeing on the cores?
> Core #1 is always a little lower for me, max delta is generally 7C, with Core #0 and #3 the hottest.


On mine, difference between hottest & coldest cores are between 3 - 5C.


----------



## signalpuke

This is the highest stable clock I could achieve for Prime.
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/9369486303_f64f515262_o.jpg
The 4.8 clock will BSOD on prime about 8mins in, but it will pass LinX, Unigen 4.0, and 3DMark11. This is the clock I really want to work on, as it is producing the highest GFlops in LinX.

Will work on getting the 4.9 clock to pass those tests tomorrow. The highest vcore I have tried is 1.39, and that was with the 4.9 clock. Temps finally passed 70C, but I couldn't pass LinX.

Tried a couple different strap/BCLK settings to get to 5.0, but the OS won't load, it freezes part way through. That give me hope, because I was having similar issues just running 4.3 yesterday until I tweaked some of the settings.

To do list for tomorrow:
Get 4.8 to pass Prime
Get 4.9 to pass LinX, Unigen 4.0, and 3DMark11
Get 5.0 to fully boot the OS.


----------



## kizwan

LLC Extreme?

30 minutes of Prime95 90% physical memory.


----------



## signalpuke

I started with the 4754 settings in the first post, and worked my way from there. Lowered voltages as I increased the BCLK. I am using the 'Raw Ram' mode. Not really sure what all of the ram stuff is, guess I should start reading up on it before I kill my sticks -_-


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Just joined the club today and I haven't pulled the triggy on the Mobo yet. I'm actually thinking matx since I have a nice case for one of those floating around. How's the OC tools on the Asrocks? Very familiar w/ MSI, but need to familiarize myself elsewhere too.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Just joined the club today and I haven't pulled the triggy on the Mobo yet. I'm actually thinking matx since I have a nice case for one of those floating around. How's the OC tools on the Asrocks? Very familiar w/ MSI, but need to familiarize myself elsewhere too.


It's a nice weather in the picture.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Just joined the club today and I haven't pulled the triggy on the Mobo yet. I'm actually thinking matx since I have a nice case for one of those floating around. How's the OC tools on the Asrocks? Very familiar w/ MSI, but need to familiarize myself elsewhere too.


mATX?

Go Rampage iv gene! Great board, and can be had for about $270.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hey MadMan, whats you Graphics score with 660ti TriSLi in 3DMARK 11 Performance Setting?


15152 SLI with [email protected]


19249 TRI SLI with [email protected] Unlocked Bios 1.21v


21016 TRI SLI [email protected] Unlocked Bios 1.21v


I am very impressed at everyones efforts with taming the 166 strap WELL DONE EVERYONE


----------



## DarkSamus

WOW! Its amazing how much my 4.3Ghz oc is holding back my 770s.


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, I doubt a 4.9GHz 3820 will hold ANY Graphics Configurations down,?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> WOW! Its amazing how much my 4.3Ghz oc is holding back my 770s.


Here are some more more benchies I did with your cards........








































Ive got more so ask if you want a specific bench posted


----------



## kizwan

ROG Realbench please.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, I doubt a 4.9GHz 3820 will hold ANY Graphics Configurations down,?


Got caught up in work today, so I didn't get a chance to tinker with it.
What voltages (vcore, vtt, vcc) are you guys using for your 4.8~5.0 clocks?
I am just worried about frying my proc before IB-E is released lol. After that, I won't mind pushing it till it smells funny.


----------



## PedroC1999

4.9 GHz

BCLK - 125.750
Multiplier - 39
Voltage In BIOS - 1.42v
LLC - Extreme
Voltage In Windows - 1.472v @ Gaming Load
CPU PLL - 1.56125
VCCSA - 1.17v
CPU VTT - 1.19375v


----------



## PedroC1999

And MadMan, whats your SLi (2 cards) daily clock 3DMARK 11 run? (Performance score)


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And MadMan, whats your SLi (2 cards) daily clock 3DMARK 11 run? (Performance score)


I doubt he will set up a 24/7 clock for himself seems he only has the cards for a few more hours before they go back to there owner.

@Madman
Valley and Heaven benches please.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I doubt he will set up a 24/7 clock for himself seems he only has the cards for a few more hours before they go back to there owner.
> 
> @Madman
> Valley and Heaven benches please.


I was talking about MadMans' 660TIs


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I was talking about MadMans' 660TIs


ah ok.
I didn't realize that


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> @Madman
> Valley and Heaven benches please.


Interested in your Heaven 4.0 scores as well. 1920x1080 all settings maxed, and 2560x1440 if you can. Mine are 1550ish and 950ish.
I haven't ran Valley, but I will look for it and give it a try.
edit: What I am looking to see is how SLI configs scale on x79 vs other platforms.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres a valley I did on fri in SLI 770 and [email protected]@2400


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And MadMan, whats your SLi (2 cards) daily clock 3DMARK 11 run? (Performance score)


 1150 / 3600 odd [email protected]


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 4.9 GHz
> 
> BCLK - 125.750
> Multiplier - 39
> Voltage In BIOS - 1.42v
> LLC - Extreme
> Voltage In Windows - 1.472v @ Gaming Load
> CPU PLL - 1.56125
> VCCSA - 1.17v
> CPU VTT - 1.19375v


Guys- why aren't you guys going all the way to 44 for the multi and having lower BCLK? Is there something with the BCLK combo that doesn't let you do that? BTW, I haven't set mine up yet, so newbie q's.

Also- I've been playing around with plenty of MSI boards and there's a few cheap deals on MSI MATX boards right now that are tempting. They've been very stable with clocking. Any suggestions, like stay away from Asrock or EVGA?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Asus


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Guys- why aren't you guys going all the way to 44 for the multi and having lower BCLK? Is there something with the BCLK combo that doesn't let you do that? BTW, I haven't set mine up yet, so newbie q's.
> 
> Also- I've been playing around with plenty of MSI boards and there's a few cheap deals on MSI MATX boards right now that are tempting. They've been very stable with clocking. Any suggestions, like stay away from Asrock or EVGA?


With the 3830 to get 4.4+ you need to increase the BCLK by using straps, theses increase the the BCLK frequency and avoid the crashing associated with the BCLK increases.

You are right to avoid EVGA, but a Asrock should be fine. If you can you should try to get a Asus board, they are the best ones for x79 but they are pricey. If you are more comfortable playing with MSI get a MSI board.


----------



## signalpuke

Got a little work done today...
1)161 BLCK
2)higher Ram Hz
3)lower core voltage
http://valid.canardpc.com/2875718


Now I need to work on this one








http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Dude you are really impressing me with your 166 strap action WELL DONE


----------



## signalpuke

The guides in the first post helped me a lot with getting started


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Got a little work done today...
> 1)161 BLCK
> 2)higher Ram Hz
> 3)lower core voltage
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875718
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601


not bad, that is as high as I can go on my board. I was trying to get the 250 strap to boot using the same method. So far no luck with that


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601 - I updated you in the BCLK thread signalpuke


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> The guides in the first post helped me a lot with getting started


I really am stoked that 'taking over' and posting the guides is one of best things I could have done here and its workin really good .......... I must be doing something right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> not bad, that is as high as I can go on my board. I was trying to get the 250 strap to boot using the same method. So far no luck with that


Validating a 250 strap will earn you LEGENDARY status.........keep it up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601 - I updated you in the BCLK thread signalpuke


I haven't seen a 3930k do that yet.........


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> not bad, that is as high as I can go on my board. I was trying to get the 250 strap to boot using the same method. So far no luck with that


I am still trying. I think, if I can get 166 BCLK working, then I might be able to get 250 strap to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601 - I updated you in the BCLK thread signalpuke


hahah, thanks, but I'm not done yet







Just finished up a run of Valley with 164x29, tried 164.5, but no dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2876171
Downloaded a new bios for the GPU yesterday, so I have been playing with that as well.
Running Valley back-to-back as I change settings.


----------



## alancsalt

If the bot would load for me I could show you the records..but:
Quote:


> The server at www.hwbot.org is taking too long to respond.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Validating a 250 strap will earn you LEGENDARY status.........keep it up


I am thinking it is impossible to get it to work at 250 or around 250, Any tips or advice would help, I tried a little overvolting on the VTT, PCH and the VCCSA and non of that worked


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I had some dramas with that too........ and huddler not loading up properly eg: not uploading my screeners properly so I gave up . Tomorrow is another day.......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ MAM 72
I have never tried to go beyond 125 well I mean 133.4 . Ive got a good 3820 I should give it a try......... once ive got the bench bug delt with








Gnite all


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I haven't seen a 3930k do that yet.........


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2631661 179.16MHz
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2339853_tiltevros_reference_clock_rampage_iv_extreme_179.16_mhz - NO 1 3930K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2273118 163.67MHz
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2260399_dumo_reference_clock_rampage_iv_extreme_163.67_mhz - No 1 3820 (Pity they go by mobo ....)

So signalpuke, join the bot for OCN and put your record breaking 164MHz up?


----------



## signalpuke

Where is it that I need to join on that site? I registered, but don't know what team to use or what the bot is.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Where is it that I need to join on that site? I registered, but don't know what team to use or what the bot is.


It's a site dedicated to overclocking/benchmarking that lists scores and has a couple of points systems that contribute to a member's score. Members can elect to be members of teams. OCN has a team. You can select *Overclock.net* from the list if you wish and thus contribute to our future world overclocking domination..









Benchmarks used by hwbot are listed here http://www.hwbot.org/benchmarks The ones you can get points for have x in the column on the same line. You can see the rules for each there too, and always check the requirements for screenshots so your result will be accepted.

Register here hwbot.org/profile/register/

If joining the Overclock.net team it's convenient to use the same user-name you have here.

If you have already registered you can select a team on your profile page http://hwbot.org/profile/


----------



## signalpuke

Think I got it this time.
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2408074_signalpuke_reference_clock_rampage_iv_gene_164_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Ok, now you entered that as 164, but probably should have put 163.99MHz, because that can make a difference on the bot...say like someone gets 164.0 they can report your result...it can be that tight.
There is an edit button on results page if you want.

Great result though:thumb:


----------



## SynchronicBoost

What is the consensus on RAM specs for the 3820? Since it is Sandy, is 1.6v a necessity, or do 1.5v sticks work fine for OC purposes? Is anyone spending money on 1866 vs 1600 mhz?


----------



## Panther Al

Finally got an OC to stick:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795

Which to be fair I cheated a bit by using the built in ROG utility. I think from here I will tweak it to see if I can go up to 4.5.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ok, now you entered that as 164, but probably should have put 163.99MHz, because that can make a difference on the bot...say like someone gets 164.0 they can report your result...it can be that tight.
> There is an edit button on results page if you want.
> 
> Great result though:thumb:


I am not too worried about, If someone wants to take it down they can. That is the most recent one, got the ram back up to where I wanted it, but BCLK was shifting in CPU-Z between 163.99~164.01. Will work on making it more stable today, I don't like seeing things moving around, that isn't ever a good thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What is the consensus on RAM specs for the 3820? Since it is Sandy, is 1.6v a necessity, or do 1.5v sticks work fine for OC purposes? Is anyone spending money on 1866 vs 1600 mhz?


I use 1.65, but will likely need to go to 1.7 today.
When you change the ram voltage, there are other things you will need to adjust as well.
I am using 2133MHz ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Finally got an OC to stick:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795
> 
> Which to be fair I cheated a bit by using the built in ROG utility. I think from here I will tweak it to see if I can go up to 4.5.


If you are having problems, use the guide in the first post. Some boards will have slightly different names for the settings, but the key is to look at the default voltages, and try not to increase them too much. Increase voltages as a last resort.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What is the consensus on RAM specs for the 3820? Since it is Sandy, is 1.6v a necessity, or do 1.5v sticks work fine for OC purposes? Is anyone spending money on 1866 vs 1600 mhz?


Id be going 2133 at least . Here in ozstralia a set of 4 x 4Gb Ripjaws X for sandy bridge is about $130 - $ 145 and will clock to 2400+ if you've got m/board support for it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Finally got an OC to stick:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876795
> Which to be fair I cheated a bit by using the built in ROG utility. I think from here I will tweak it to see if I can go up to 4.5.


1st post will def get you there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Think I got it this time.
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2408074_signalpuke_reference_clock_rampage_iv_gene_164_mhz


SG-10 Build . Very smart and very tidy . You've got mad skillz


----------



## signalpuke

Probably just beginner's luck.
Trying to sort out the graphics card. Seems to be scoring lower on the benches than everyone else, at comparable settings.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You know ive been pretty lucky , so maybe . But you have a background in the field so that def helps


----------



## Komis

Hi all,
Just joined the club and all aI can say is WOW! So much info in here








+Rep to MadMan just for first post. Helped me overclock to 4.3 and 4.5 in just minutes, stable overclocks as well. I'm at work at the moment but will post screeners when I get home.
Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## kizwan

5.2 Gigahurtless OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290

Cinebench R11.5 10.10 pts. Got first cup at *HWBot*.


----------



## signalpuke

Damn, that voltage!


----------



## Maximization

amazing


----------



## PedroC1999

Anyone tell me why I get a OverVoltage Error everytime I boot with 1.6v+? getting annoying now, and i'm sure all the settings like Extreme Overvoltage are on


----------



## signalpuke

Set *CPU Current Capability* to 180%, and set *CPU Power Duty Control* to extreme. See if that helps.


----------



## Komis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 5.2 Gigahurtless OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 10.10 pts. Got first cup at *HWBot*.


REALLY NICE man









http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348

Too bad I can't stress my 5Ghz oc because of really high ambient temps around 35. What can a H100 do? Not much really.
Have to wait till temps drop a lot.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone tell me why I get a OverVoltage Error everytime I boot with 1.6v+? getting annoying now, and i'm sure all the settings like Extreme Overvoltage are on


aisuite i think, its a good warning, 1.6,, danger, danger


----------



## PedroC1999

Its in the BIOS, its says overvoltage error, and doesnt let me even boot


----------



## signalpuke

Play with the settings in DIGI power control. Maybe this one?
*CPU Vcore Boot Up Voltage*


----------



## PedroC1999

Its on auto, and I had booted before, not anymore though


----------



## signalpuke

BINGO:
*Extreme OV* set to ENABLE


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> BINGO:
> *Extreme OV* set to ENABLE


BINGO - It already is :/


----------



## signalpuke

Those are the only ones I could see from descriptions that would limit CPU power
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> REALLY NICE man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348
> 
> Too bad I can't stress my 5Ghz oc because of really high ambient temps around 35. What can a H100 do? Not much really.
> Have to wait till temps drop a lot.


Thanks.







To be honest, that's not 100% stable. Only ran a quick IBT Very High setting stress test. As long as it doesn't crash while benching.







Set LLC to medium to prevent too much over voltage (it allow almost 1 to 1 voltage configuration on P9X79 motherboards).

You don't stress test in that ambient temp, unless you're using extreme/sub-zero cooling.







Nice overclock by the way. Your vcore lower than mine. If it's stable, you have headroom to go higher, if you have good cooling system, custom loop at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Its in the BIOS, its says overvoltage error, and doesnt let me even boot


Did you set vcore to ignore in monitor section in bios?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 5.2 Gigahurtless OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 10.10 pts. Got first cup at *HWBot*.


Good stuff mate , awesome but don't forget im N0 1............


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> BINGO:
> *Extreme OV* set to ENABLE
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO - It already is :/
Click to expand...

How you gonna do this from Portugal? Did you take yr PC with ya on holiday?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

He's probably will be rebuilding it on the way there.............









Geezer are you out there ????


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414355/tpu-ivy-bridge-e-pricing

Core i7-4820K is expected to be priced at US $310, a whole $40 cheaper than a Core i7-4770K.


----------



## signalpuke

I was really hoping that they would have an 8core version...regardless, I would like to upgrade, if for no other reason, then to push the 3820 until it dies.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I was really hoping that they would have an 8core version...regardless, I would like to upgrade, if for no other reason, then to push the 3820 until it dies.


I hope you can afford that OC fever...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414355/tpu-ivy-bridge-e-pricing
> 
> Core i7-4820K is expected to be priced at US $310, a whole $40 cheaper than a Core i7-4770K
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I was really hoping that they would have an 8core version...regardless, I would like to upgrade, if for no other reason, then to push the 3820 until it dies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I hope you can afford that OC fever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Awesome I canna wait t get one and wind her out and bench the living daylights outta it and chase down those 'Canadians' on HWBOT








RRP here in AU$ , the exchange rate will influence final pricing here........


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I hope you can afford that OC fever...


This is cheap compared to my other hobbies


----------



## alancsalt

Uh oh!









And HC-PC, the important bit is "$40 cheaper than a Core i7-4770K", which is $389 here, so around $350?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> This is cheap compared to my other hobbies


Like ?
And any chance at some stage you could put in the club sig ( 1st post ) in your sig and maybe put your SG10 details into the rig builder so we all can see what you have


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And HC-PC, the important bit is "$40 cheaper than a Core i7-4770K", which is $389 here, so around $350?


Yep im gonna go for new personal best and get 4930k to bench with TRI SLI 660ti possibly w/blocked







and 760 TRI SLI more points for the team and for ME








Also have buyer lined up fpr my spare costa 3820 and giga x79 UP-4 board


----------



## DarkSamus

Finally got a desk for my PC so no more round dinning table as a desk for me...


Also finally got around to getting a mouse mat










This thing is seriously HUGE, here it is with a 360 sitting on top of it...


Dimensions of the mat are.
440mmx350mm


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What is the consensus on RAM specs for the 3820? Since it is Sandy, is 1.6v a necessity, or do 1.5v sticks work fine for OC purposes? Is anyone spending money on 1866 vs 1600 mhz?


Let me ask this a different way. How is the 1.5v DDR3 varieties of RAM going to respond to a Sandy Bridge chip, specifically the 3820? Are the newer sticks 1.5V to be able to adapt to the low voltage requirements of Ivy Bridge's IMC? If you run RAM at 1.5V does the 3820 become unstable? Are you forced to run 1.65v and does that push the limit of the 1.5v DDR3? Or has the top limit always been the same, they've just now been able to bring it down lower to 1.5V?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good stuff mate , awesome but don't forget im N0 1............


Yes you're. Maybe not for long. Since yesterday, the saddest day of my life







, I have this urge to sacrifice my CPU life for no. 1.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Finally got a desk for my PC so no more round dinning table as a desk for me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finally got around to getting a mouse mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is seriously HUGE, here it is with a 360 sitting on top of it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions of the mat are.
> 440mmx350mm


That is huge mouse mat. I also need to get a mouse mat too.....new GPU(s)....speaker....and....a proper desk. Currently I'm using a modded coffee table & currently located in the living room.







Also not to forget to replace my broken chair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Let me ask this a different way. How is the 1.5v DDR3 varieties of RAM going to respond to a Sandy Bridge chip, specifically the 3820? Are the newer sticks 1.5V to be able to adapt to the low voltage requirements of Ivy Bridge's IMC? If you run RAM at 1.5V does the 3820 become unstable? Are you forced to run 1.65v and does that push the limit of the 1.5v DDR3? Or has the top limit always been the same, they've just now been able to bring it down lower to 1.5V?


I'll try to answer your questions with my limited knowledge on DDR3 RAM.

_How is the 1.5v DDR3 varieties of RAM going to respond to a Sandy Bridge chip, specifically the 3820?_
3820 is designed to work with 1.5V DDR3. It's in the Sandy Bridge-E datasheet.
_Are the newer sticks 1.5V to be able to adapt to the low voltage requirements of Ivy Bridge's IMC?_
Ivy Bridge also is designed to work with 1.5V DDR3. So, 1.5V DDR3 should works without any problem with Ivy Bridge.
_If you run RAM at 1.5V does the 3820 become unstable?_
No.
_Are you forced to run 1.65v and does that push the limit of the 1.5v DDR3?_
They are rated for 1.5V. Feeding 1.65V may push/stress the chips a bit. I don't know whether it's push the limit.
_Or has the top limit always been the same, they've just now been able to bring it down lower to 1.5V?_
1.5V DDR3 is always has been standard specification. I think 1.65V is the max safe limit. Basically, just set the voltage according to the DDR3 modules rating/specification. If it's 1.5V, set to 1.5V, if it's 1.65V, set it to 1.65V, etc, etc.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Like ?
> And any chance at some stage you could put in the club sig ( 1st post ) in your sig and maybe put your SG10 details into the rig builder so we all can see what you have


I had the link to my build thread there previously, but it wasn't very noticeable. I put it front/center now.
The rigbuilder thing is cool if you want to replicate a build and see the cost, but with the cost of things always changing, I don't really see the point in it. Besides, I had already linked the components to where I bought them in the first post of my build thread (was originally posted on another forum).


----------



## Komis

So this is my 24/7 overclock H100 on LOW setting with Quite High ambients



http://valid.canardpc.com/2876599

Offset Vcore @ -0.010
LLC @ Medium
CPU current Capability 120%
DRAM current capability 110% on all channels
C-States ON
Spread Spectrum Off
Everything else on AUTO

XMP makes my Ram quite unstable causing random Bsods with code 1E, same thing when I put stock timings manually. I probably have a faulty stick or something (any thoughts or suggestions are wellcome). So I left on auto and my system is rock solid stable again.


----------



## signalpuke

First thing I did with my computer is run memtest86 for 6 hours. If you have bad ram, it will find it.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> First thing I did with my computer is run memtest86 for 6 hours. If you have bad ram, it will find it.


This,

Or you can also use prime 95 or OCCT, just make sure you use almost all the RAM when running the tests using these. In some cases it can be quicker at sniffing out the problems.

Now for something else, I have found a way to reduce the idle voltage on the CPU when you are not using straps. My CPU was idling around 1.05v now it is idling around 0.88v (with 104.7 BCLK, with a 100 BCLK you can go lower around 0.75v). I am doing some testing first before I tell people how to do it.


----------



## signalpuke

Enabling turbo and using offsets?


----------



## lnoton

Any folks on Windows 8? Just ordered it and wondering about my OC.

Anyone moved over to Windows 8 and had issues with their OC?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Enabling turbo and using offsets?


Sort of, you will need to use both turbo mode and offset for this to work..

First go into the CPU preference settings, and set power limit control to manual, you will then see additional turbo voltage (this changes the maximum voltage the CPU will go to). I set it to 0.24 (with the LLC on regular). Be careful with this if you are using a higher LLC it can cause it to have a much higher voltage

Now change the CPU voltage offset, this will affect the lowest voltage the CPU can run at (I found -0.14 to work fine on my PC). If you want it lower, you can adjust it until windows cannot load to desktop anymore.

With these settings I got the voltage down to 0.89v on idle and 1.32v on load. not bad







, better than the 1.05v on idle


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Any folks on Windows 8? Just ordered it and wondering about my OC.
> 
> Anyone moved over to Windows 8 and had issues with their OC?


cpu oc is the same, graphics oc work better in 8


----------



## lnoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> cpu oc is the same, graphics oc work better in 8


What OC you running?

I'm 4.75 at the moment with 1.38

Just wondering if I should remove OC before install, I can't see any reason to though.


----------



## Maximization

my mobo had a bios update and i lost all profles,
my 24/7 overclock is just xmp and maxed mulitpler of 44
1.3 or 1.4 v i think

maxed oc is like 5.02 at 1.54 or 1.55

i have to get to it this weekend to redo profiles


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ DarkSamus
Its about time you did something about it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes you're. Maybe not for long. Since yesterday, the saddest day of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have this urge to sacrifice my CPU life for no. 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'SNIP'


Is that right ?







If you nuke it what then ?







. But good luck to ya anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I had the link to my build thread there previously, but it wasn't very noticeable. I put it front/center now.
> The rigbuilder thing is cool if you want to replicate a build and see the cost, but with the cost of things always changing, I don't really see the point in it. Besides, I had already linked the components to where I bought them in the first post of my build thread (was originally posted on another forum).


Yeah I know fellow its so everyone including noobs can see your efforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnoton*
> 
> Any folks on Windows 8? Just ordered it and wondering about my OC.
> 
> Anyone moved over to Windows 8 and had issues with their OC?


Win 8 is good wont effect o/c but has been proven to score less points in most benchmarks


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Sort of, you will need to use both turbo mode and offset for this to work..
> 
> First go into the CPU preference settings, and set power limit control to manual, you will then see additional turbo voltage (this changes the maximum voltage the CPU will go to). I set it to 0.24 (with the LLC on regular). Be careful with this if you are using a higher LLC it can cause it to have a much higher voltage
> 
> Now change the CPU voltage offset, this will affect the lowest voltage the CPU can run at (I found -0.14 to work fine on my PC). If you want it lower, you can adjust it until windows cannot load to desktop anymore.
> 
> With these settings I got the voltage down to 0.89v on idle and 1.32v on load. not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , better than the 1.05v on idle


Cool beans, I will be doing this once I settle on a BCLK I like. Still need to test down, from 160 to 100, pretty sure the 164 is my limit until I have the urge to push the core voltage to and through 1.4


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Cool beans, I will be doing this once I settle on a BCLK I like. Still need to test down, from 160 to 100, pretty sure the 164 is my limit until I have the urge to push the core voltage to and through 1.4


Well since you can get 164 you may be able to get 107 on the BCLK so you can have 4.6GHz with the energy saving stuff. You should be able to get 104.7 on the BCLK


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> So this is my 24/7 overclock H100 on LOW setting with Quite High ambients
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2876599
> 
> Offset Vcore @ -0.010
> LLC @ Medium
> CPU current Capability 120%
> DRAM current capability 110% on all channels
> C-States ON
> Spread Spectrum Off
> Everything else on AUTO
> 
> XMP makes my Ram quite unstable causing random Bsods with code 1E, same thing when I put stock timings manually. I probably have a faulty stick or something (any thoughts or suggestions are wellcome). So I left on auto and my system is rock solid stable again.


Interesting, thanks for posting. It is too bad that IBT can't capture the impact of quad channel RAM. At 4.4 Ghz, my i5-3570k have been consistently pulling 110 Gflops. We'll see what this 3820 can do.

I know that cooling is not a major issue with the 3820's, but what is the limiting factor for you guys for getting max clocks. Is it the cooling?


----------



## Komis

I think Bus speed and QPI link affect GFlops. I will run IBT @ 4.5 with 125 strap and post results later tonight


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for posting. It is too bad that IBT can't capture the impact of quad channel RAM. At 4.4 Ghz, my i5-3570k have been consistently pulling 110 Gflops. We'll see what this 3820 can do.
> 
> I know that cooling is not a major issue with the 3820's, but what is the limiting factor for you guys for getting max clocks. Is it the cooling?


For me I hit the voltage limit (1.42v) before the temp limit (90°C), if you are using something like a H80, Noctua D14 or similar you will be fine, the temps will be around the 70 - 80°C for 1.42v


----------



## lagur

I tried 4.5ghz vcore offset from madman's tip on 1st page but couldn't get it stable until I had to set LLC to High. So far no sign of instability for the past few hours. Awesome!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2879654

Tried 4.8-4.9 but my core temps are not happy.. Do guys you think replacing my CM Hyper 212 fans to Corsair SP one would suffice? or should I grab H80i instead.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for posting. It is too bad that IBT can't capture the impact of quad channel RAM. At 4.4 Ghz, my i5-3570k have been consistently pulling 110 Gflops. We'll see what this 3820 can do.
> 
> I know that cooling is not a major issue with the 3820's, but what is the limiting factor for you guys for getting max clocks. Is it the cooling?


Cooling is a issue with sb-e , VRM temp as well . So a custom loop with a active cooling solution for vrm's and if possible h'sinks on vrm backplate and a large fan on the back of mobo helps me get high stable overclocks and airbending too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> I tried 4.5ghz vcore offset from madman's tip on 1st page but couldn't get it stable until I had to set LLC to High. So far no sign of instability for the past few hours. Awesome!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2879654
> 
> Tried 4.8-4.9 but my core temps are not happy.. Do guys you think replacing my CM Hyper 212 fans to Corsair SP one would suffice? or should I grab H80i instead.?


im glad I could save you a lot of time there......








Start saving your paper towards a custom loop and try hsinks the vrm backplate and a 80mm fan over vrm heatsink front of mobo


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Has everyone fried their 3820's or something ?


----------



## Maximization

i actually had a thermal shutdown, not fried though, sandra is tough first time using it, occurs during crytopgraphy test @ 5.0 Ghz. the heat cannot be disapated on my antec Kulher on extreme setting asusite suite warning at 80 C then a little later BOSD

madman
what your opinion on this? I need better cooling for my air case lolol
http://koolance.com/ex2-1055-exos-2.5-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum

i am thinking i could get a pumpless water chiller later and add to loop like this one
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500--HC300395-Watt-cooling-capacity-pid-12108.html


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1. Its a ALI rad so you shouldn't run bare copper or bare brass or nickel with silver in the loop . Not a good idea to mix metals . I recommend a full copper rad and copper block with a twin D5 laning pump combo good for 1200ltrs p/hour .
2 . The chiller looks and sounds excellent on paper but very expensive


----------



## signalpuke

Still tweaking. Learned what VID was in Core Temp, shooting for as large a delta I can between that and Vcore.










Gonna start playing with the BCLK now


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. Its a ALI rad so you shouldn't run bare copper or bare brass or nickel with silver in the loop . Not a good idea to mix metals . I recommend a full copper rad and copper block with a twin D5 laning pump combo good for 1200ltrs p/hour .
> 2 . The chiller looks and sounds excellent on paper but very expensive


with cooper do i have to worry about, rust? i was actually purposly avoiding it.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> with cooper do i have to worry about, rust? i was actually purposly avoiding it.


Copper doesn't rust it oxidises or corrodes, rust is used to describe iron oxide. Don't let the chemistry nazis get you with that









You will have to add an additive to the fluid, cars use mixed metals so you may get let off with using a little bit of car cooling fluid. I think ethylene glycol works too I am sure there are additive watercooling shops sell but I don't know them. the best way to deal with this is not to do it, corrosion is a pain to clean off and the downtime of the rig will be longer too.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> with cooper do i have to worry about, rust? i was actually purposly avoiding it.


People usually avoid aluminium, not copper. Copper oxidation doesn't effect thermal performance as far as I know. You don't want to mixed aluminium with copper/brass/nickel in the loop because it can cause corrosion.


----------



## Maximization

good point guys , elements don't rust they oxidize


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> good point guys , elements don't rust they oxidize


rust = iron oxide


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cooling is a issue with sb-e , VRM temp as well . So a custom loop with a active cooling solution for vrm's and if possible h'sinks on vrm backplate and a large fan on the back of mobo helps me get high stable overclocks and airbending too
> im glad I could save you a lot of time there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start saving your paper towards a custom loop and try hsinks the vrm backplate and a 80mm fan over vrm heatsink front of mobo


Thanks for the input on this. Do you also find that the X79 chipset needs good cooling to get it done?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. Its a ALI rad so you shouldn't run bare copper or bare brass or nickel with silver in the loop . Not a good idea to mix metals . I recommend a full copper rad and copper block with a twin D5 laning pump combo good for 1200ltrs p/hour .
> 2 . The chiller looks and sounds excellent on paper but very expensive


I don't know why you guys are so afraid of this. I work with automotive apps in the minimum 240c and up to 1200c. At these temps, corrosion is not likely and Aluminum is great. What you have to worry about is the grade of the Aluminum, so the porous cheap China stuff that looks like a cheap casting, probably is a cheap casting. But with water as an insulator ions for corrosion aren't getting moved around the loop. The galvanic conditions that impact the metallurgical properties require direct contact between dissimilar metals and then there needs to be an oxidizing catalyst like air and heat.

Personally, I've found that one of the best things I've done has been to use all Aluminum cases, like the Lian Li. It brings the temp in the case much closer to ambient and much faster. Steel is an insulator, Aluminum is a conductor (relative to steel). Don't get confused by cases that are Aluminum-trimmed. You need to get something ALL Aluminum.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i actually had a thermal shutdown, not fried though, sandra is tough first time using it, occurs during crytopgraphy test @ 5.0 Ghz. the heat cannot be disapated on my antec Kulher on extreme setting asusite suite warning at 80 C then a little later BOSD
> 
> madman
> what your opinion on this? I need better cooling for my air case lolol
> http://koolance.com/ex2-1055-exos-2.5-liquid-cooling-system-aluminum
> 
> i am thinking i could get a pumpless water chiller later and add to loop like this one
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500--HC300395-Watt-cooling-capacity-pid-12108.html


Max- stay away from using that garbage software for turning the fans on for your Kuhler. It is absolutely not fast enough to react to what is actually going on in the MOBO. For me, by the time that the water temp was high enough to warrant the software to up the fan speed it was too late. What we aren't seeing on screen is the immediate peak temps that happen as transients. It only takes milliseconds of peak temps to make circuitry unstable.

I, instead put the pump on one of the system fan headers and use the CPU fan header for the fans to the radiator. And in the BIOS, I use something very low to targe temp, say 50c. That way the MOBO brings the fans on almost 30c before you get to any throttling temps and that keeps the peak temps in check. In fact, this works so good, that I'm actually seeing throttling at 105c instead of thermal shutdown. But then again, I've also upped the thermal limit in BIOS.

Like the Intel guys says in this video Voltage kills, not heat. So letting it get to thermal throttling is not great, but ok.


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> im glad I could save you a lot of time there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start saving your paper towards a custom loop and try hsinks the vrm backplate and a 80mm fan over vrm heatsink front of mobo


Hi madman! Thanks for your tip and I think I'll go with the loop. Though putting a heatsink at the back of VRM is a problem to me because of my 6yrs old casing. Maybe I'll add a new casing on my wishlist too.

Btw, do you think VRM cooling is required for 4.5ghz offset stability? Is there any tool that I could monitor the VRM temperature?

Thanks!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Btw, do you think VRM cooling is required for 4.5ghz offset stability? Is there any tool that I could monitor the VRM temperature?
> 
> Thanks!


Not necessary on P9X79 PRO with 3820 @4.5GHz. The (stock) heatsink should be enough for VRMs cooling at that frequency. For 4.8GHz & above, you will need put a fan for direct air flow to the primary VRM heatsink assembly. Heatsink on the back VRMs will help a lot too. I didn't put heatsink on mine, just a fan for the primary VRM heatsink which also improved the back VRMs temps around ~15C minimum.

You can monitor if you attached a temp sensor/probe on the VRMs heatsink & monitor it using fan controller for example. In the picture below, you can see one temp sensor/probe on the back VRM stock heatsink, attached using yellow thermal tape.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Thanks for the input on this. Do you also find that the X79 chipset needs good cooling to get it done?
> 
> I don't know why you guys are so afraid of this. I work with automotive apps in the minimum 240c and up to 1200c. At these temps, corrosion is not likely and Aluminum is great. What you have to worry about is the grade of the Aluminum, so the porous cheap China stuff that looks like a cheap casting, probably is a cheap casting. But with water as an insulator ions for corrosion aren't getting moved around the loop. The galvanic conditions that impact the metallurgical properties require direct contact between dissimilar metals and then there needs to be an oxidizing catalyst like air and heat.
> 
> Personally, I've found that one of the best things I've done has been to use all Aluminum cases, like the Lian Li. It brings the temp in the case much closer to ambient and much faster. Steel is an insulator, Aluminum is a conductor (relative to steel). Don't get confused by cases that are Aluminum-trimmed. You need to get something ALL Aluminum.


Yes most def







Like a 80mm fan over that area . Especially if your running a custom loop keeps the air circulating around the block too .But might be a bit difficult if your running a large air cooler . You can fit a vrm w/block as well if one is available for your mobo .

Perfect explanation about metallurgy









My favorite aluminium case is the Silverstone TJ07..........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Hi madman! Thanks for your tip and I think I'll go with the loop. Though putting a heatsink at the back of VRM is a problem to me because of my 6yrs old casing. Maybe I'll add a new casing on my wishlist too.
> 
> Btw, do you think VRM cooling is required for 4.5ghz offset stability? Is there any tool that I could monitor the VRM temperature?
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I could point you in the right direction









If your case has a cooler cut out you could dremmel more off the top of the cut out ............. or buy new big case









Id be doing it regardless


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Try just setting the BCLk to 100.75 or something, its normal, just do that if you think the 0.07 will affect performance


Sorry for late response but I'm still bothered with this issue.

When I put BCKL = 104.7, in CPU-Z I'm only seeing 102.3 - 103.7 so in actual result I'm only seeing 4.4ghz or maybe less. Though in Coretemp shows steady 104.7.

Is this has something to do with XMP? settings? lack of power?


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Glad I could point you in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your case has a cooler cut out you could dremmel more off the top of the cut out ............. or buy new big case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id be doing it regardless


Yep! I'll do something about it.

Though I'm still loving my all alloy Lian-Li case, but I think it's time to let go =)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagur*
> 
> Sorry for late response but I'm still bothered with this issue.
> 
> When I put BCKL = 104.7, in CPU-Z I'm only seeing 102.3 - 103.7 so in actual result I'm only seeing 4.4ghz or maybe less. Though in Coretemp shows steady 104.7.
> 
> Is this has something to do with XMP? settings? lack of power?


Is this happening at idle ? If so its the c-states doing their job throttling down when no load
Put some load on it it . post back or am I missing something ?
Junior or Pedro is on hols


----------



## kizwan

On mine, CPU-Z always reported accurate reading of the Bus Speed. If I set BCLK to 105, CPU-Z will reported 105. If I set BCLK to 125, CPU-Z will reported 125. I don't know whether updating BIOS can solved the issue but I have use BIOS 1104, 2002 & 4005, and I don't experience similar issue with these BIOS.


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Is this happening at idle ? If so its the c-states doing their job throttling down when no load
> Put some load on it it . post back or am I missing something ?
> Junior or Pedro is on hols


Idle


Load


@kizwan

I'm using BIOS 4005 =(


----------



## lagur

Ok, it looks like it has something to do with Windows 8 as I've check from the google & bing images.

Also Windows8 task manager is not reporting cpu speed properly.

_Update:_

I knew it! I disabled the virtualization in bios settings and it looks ok now. Yes, I use a lot of hyper-vm.



Sorry for hijacking the thread =/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

There is nothing to be sorry about man
Good luck with that


----------



## lagur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There is nothing to be sorry about man
> Good luck with that


Yeah for now I've settled back with 4.3ghz -0.065v offset for my 24/7 settings... maybe until I get hold of my new cooling system.

Cheers!


----------



## signalpuke

I think that the temp sensors on my proc are bad. I had problems with the bios reporting incorrect temps, but that has gone away since I flashed the latest bios.
Now the problem is, in coretemp, or corsairlink, my proc temp fluctuates about 10c every 5 seconds or so.
Currently performing Windows Backup (win7) and the cpu usage % is going between 0-12%, oscillating at the same frequency as the temp (5sec intervals of 12%, down to 0 for 1sec, then back to 12%).

Is there something in Performance Monitor I should log?


----------



## signalpuke

Added my Bios settings to the 'Build Thread' link in my signature, second post


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Added my Bios settings to the 'Build Thread' link in my signature, second post


You are running the latest bios right? I see the PCI skew has been moved. Also you can run the BLCK with the 125 strap at 114MHz, that will help the energy saver settings you have. l found that changing the core clocks individually did nothing, they would run at the highest settings.


----------



## signalpuke

The total clock will throttle down to the multiplier of the corresponding number of cores in use. If you tick all of the multi's up one in my energy saver preset, it will be close to 5GHz single core speed, and I think 4.6 for four core speed, while retaining a very low idle voltage.


----------



## DarkSamus

Great work HomeCinema-PC



I bow to your awesomeness


----------



## oelkanne

Finally I know waht Batch my Chip had...









It´s a Malay and underneath stands some like this
L203B116


----------



## Adam101

Hey Mr Kizwan and HC,

Hope alls well guys! Just to let you guys know I know I was suppose to check my C states but have been away and shall return on friday when I'll check for ya







and report back!

Thanks!!

A


----------



## Adam101

Quick question guys, is it OK to use BCLK of 105 as I've heard going above 103 is not recommended...







?


----------



## signalpuke

I run 161 daily.
Every setup is different. Depends how you configure your system.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I run 161 daily.
> Every setup is different. Depends how you configure your system.


oo ok. just wondering as I know HCs guide used a 105 i believe but read somewhere else 103 was the max.

one of the things I love about this forum can drive you all mad with questions and you all just rock! lol


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> oo ok. just wondering as I know HCs guide used a 105 i believe but read somewhere else 103 was the max.
> 
> one of the things I love about this forum can drive you all mad with questions and you all just rock! lol


The max BCLK is the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows (in my opinion







)

No harm in asking questions, that is a good way to get a better understanding in the subject.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> The max BCLK is the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows (in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> No harm in asking questions, that is a good way to get a better understanding in the subject.


Exactly, I tend to think of tons of quqesion Kiz and HC have been great!







. ok cool I have it at 4.5, and was gonna go to 4.6 do you think there's any point though?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Exactly, I tend to think of tons of quqesion Kiz and HC have been great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ok cool I have it at 4.5, and was gonna go to 4.6 do you think there's any point though?


You can try but you would really be pushing the BCLK, you would need 107MHz on the BCLK that could be too high. So I would say you would have to apply the 1.25 strap (or a 1.66 strap with a BCLK of 158MHz+ if you feel like it)


----------



## alancsalt

The max BCLK is the one just below the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows, surely?


----------



## Adam101

Sorry guys what I should have written was...is there any point in going from 4.5 to say 4.6? From a performance point of view.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The max BCLK is the one just below the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows, surely?


I think so, but I am not 100%. My PC is set to 104.7 so we will find out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Sorry guys what I should have written was...is there any point in going from 4.5 to say 4.6? From a performance point of view.


In games nope, CPU intensive applications maybe a little. 100MHz bump in general isn't much anyway

In benchmarks yes, but they are kinda pointless.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> I think so, but I am not 100%. My PC is set to 104.7 so we will find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games nope, CPU intensive applications maybe a little. 100MHz bump in general isn't much anyway
> 
> In benchmarks yes, but they are kinda pointless.


Thats what I thought.So what point (4.7, 4.8) etc wud u begin to notice a difference from 4.5 if any? Just Wondering


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Thats what I thought.So what point (4.7, 4.8) etc wud u begin to notice a difference from 4.5 if any? Just Wondering


Well it is faster and well because you can, are you worried about running it past 4.5GHz?


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well it is faster and well because you can, are you worried about running it past 4.5GHz?


No not worried at all. Just wondering like if theres no difference in gaming for example between 4.5 and 4.6...at what overclock would u begin to notice a difference. Lol I know odd question.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Great work HomeCinema-PC
> 
> 
> 
> I bow to your awesomeness


One down and yours to go ......... again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Finally I know waht Batch my Chip had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s a Malay and underneath stands some like this
> L203B116


Same batch as DarkSamus's 3820









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Mr Kizwan and HC,
> 
> Hope alls well guys! Just to let you guys know I know I was suppose to check my C states but have been away and shall return on friday when I'll check for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and report back!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> A
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Quick question guys, is it OK to use BCLK of 105 as I've heard going above 103 is not recommended...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Report back to the station.........
I set my own limits ..........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I run 161 daily.
> Every setup is different. Depends how you configure your system.


161 daily .... I like that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> The max BCLK is the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows (in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> No harm in asking questions, that is a good way to get a better understanding in the subject.


Yes its good to be enlightened









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The max BCLK is the one just below the one that fails to boot the PC or crashes windows, surely?


Hey Salty dog that sounds right to me


----------



## signalpuke

I have been making it progressively faster...








Trying to get the 3820 in the top 10 on all of the single GPU benchmark lists lol


----------



## alancsalt

Be a real battle if HOMECINEMA-PC had a Titan, or even a 780.... and fun to watch for the rest of us


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Be a real battle if HOMECINEMA-PC had a Titan, or even a 780.... and fun to watch for the rest of us


If only I could borrow one








You'll know when im serious out goes hexy in with the L206 . But im telling ya when I do im gonna make the job look real good







LOL


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If only I could borrow one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll know when im serious out goes hexy in with the L206 . But im telling ya when I do im gonna make the job look real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Dude, how much thermal paste do you use per week


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys I need some help,just installed my cpu and even at idle of just browsing the web it keeps jumping to 3.8 then back to 1.6 and the back up tp 3.8,is there I setting in bios I can change to keep it lowered when idle or browsing....


----------



## PedroC1999

Need a very honest answer right now, if the temperatures are kept in control, so under 70 at IBT load, what would you limit yourself to in terms of voltage, I mean as in under load, so 1.4v set in BIOS, and 1.43 under load


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Dude, how much thermal paste do you use per week


I haven't since middle of june and hows things goin on your hols ?
Your the one that is







5600 odd posts since janurary . I thought I didn't have a life ...................








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help,just installed my cpu and even at idle of just browsing the web it keeps jumping to 3.8 then back to 1.6 and the back up tp 3.8,is there I setting in bios I can change to keep it lowered when idle or browsing....


That's what its does when you have manual vcore and power saving ( C-states , S/step ) enabled . This occurs when cpu is idleing / low load . When there is medium to full load cpu will throttle up to set clock speed . Nothing is wrong with cpu


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Need a very honest answer right now, if the temperatures are kept in control, so under 70 at IBT load, what would you limit yourself to in terms of voltage, I mean as in under load, so 1.4v set in BIOS, and 1.43 under load


Anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I haven't since middle of june and hows things goin on your hols ?
> Your the one that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5600 odd posts since janurary . I thought I didn't have a life ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what it does when you have power saving ( C-states , S/step ) enabled . This occurs when cpu is idleing / low load . When there is medium to full load cpu will throttle up to set clock speed . Nothing is wrong with cpu


Going great thanks, and yes 5600 odd posts, lawl


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hi!

Got an i7 3820 and a Gigabyte X79-UD3 yesterday...was a killer deal, and a great way to get into ivy-e later on, couldn't resist a 5ghz capable 3820 + board for 380usd shipped (to Argentina cough)
Gonna have to learn how to oc it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Need a very honest answer right now, if the temperatures are kept in control, so under 70 at IBT load, what would you limit yourself to in terms of voltage, I mean as in under load, so 1.4v set in BIOS, and 1.43 under load


4.6 to 4.8 gigs for that temp and vcore
and for me what clock im after will dictate vcore settings cause I know that temps aren't a really a issue for my setup


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Got an i7 3820 and a Gigabyte X79-UD3 yesterday...was a killer deal, and a great way to get into ivy-e later on, couldn't resist a 5ghz capable 3820 + board for 380usd shipped (to Argentina cough)
> Gonna have to learn how to oc it


You have come to the right place
Damn that's a really good deal that's $550+ aussie dollars here


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4.6 to 4.8 gigs for that temp and vcore
> and for me what clock im after will dictate vcore settings cause I know that temps aren't a really a issue for my setup


Ahh, so its whatever it needs, doesnt apply to me, I want it safe, so I can fold on it too


----------



## kizwan

Anyone have any thought of the scenario I'm having here:-

4.8GHz, Vcore in BIOS 1.380V, Vcore load 1.464 - 1.472V, LLC Extreme, DDR3-1666, VCCSA & VTT 1.2V, Prime95 90% memory: BSOD 101
4.8GHz, Vcore in BIOS 1.385V, Vcore load 1.464 - 1.472V, LLC Extreme, DDR3-1666, VCCSA & VTT 1.2V, Prime95 90% memory: BSOD 124
Long story short, I already tried lower VTT to 1.15, 1.10 & 1.05V but still get BSOD 124. Keeping VTT 1.2V & Vcore set to 1.390V (Vcore load 1.488V), prime95 stable (1 hour). Before this, it was stable with VTT 1.15V & Vcore 1.380V. BTW, with XMP is set, VCCSA is automatically set to 1.2V.

I already figured the need more Vcore because my CPU already degrade but why first it was BSOD 101 & then with additional 0.005V for Vcore, I got BSOD 124? What did I missed?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ahh, so its whatever it needs, doesnt apply to me, I want it safe, so I can fold on it too










Logic would dictate that to be safe and fold would require giving it what it needs to accomplish set goals







Don't ya think









@ Kizwan









http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @ Kizwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


I know what BSOD 101 & 124 means but....see my edited previous post.


----------



## kizwan

@madman









Let me try again.







First I got BSOD 101 but when I increased Vcore by 0.005, I got BSOD 124. This is either VTT or Vcore right. Since VTT already 1.2V, I tried lowering it to 1.15, 1.10 & 1.05 but still got BSOD 124. Does this means it wants me to increase VTT too? (Assume VTT >1.2V doesn't degrade the CPU in this scenario.)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't wanna go bananas with vtt or vdimm with these chips, right? I'm being extra cautious since I can't afford to replace another chip till Ivy-e is out and I'd have to sell the 3820 to get a 4930k.

The former owner said it runs 5ghz on water with lowish vcore, but with my Silver Arrow I may have to dial that down to 4.7-4.9 (not a big deal for a placeholder cpu







)

How are your chips imc's guys?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I got BSOD 101 but when I increased Vcore by 0.005, I got BSOD 124. This is either VTT or Vcore right. Since VTT already 1.2V, I tried lowering it to 1.15, 1.10 & 1.05 but still got BSOD 124. Does this means it wants me to increase VTT too? (Assume VTT >1.2V doesn't degrade the CPU in this scenario.)


What are you doing when it BSOD?
To narrow out if it is the ram, I do this in order:
Try raising your DRAM voltage, and set the VTTDDR voltage to half that value.
Step the DRAM timings up one clock.
Try these settings http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9449361817_df832d1231_b.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't wanna go bananas with vtt or vdimm with these chips, right? I'm being extra cautious since I can't afford to replace another chip till Ivy-e is out and I'd have to sell the 3820 to get a 4930k.
> 
> The former owner said it runs 5ghz on water with lowish vcore, but with my Silver Arrow I may have to dial that down to 4.7-4.9 (not a big deal for a placeholder cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> How are your chips imc's guys?


IMC heat? Mine get kinda hot, the heatsinks are warm to the touch.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Hey fellow 3820 boss's.

Note: There's an issue/question buried at the bottom of my rambling









I've been lurking for about a month and working my way through the Gigabyte X79-UP4 board and i7 3820. Home Cinema, thank you so much for the information you contribute. And for all the other members who've been so helpful, I really appreciate it.

This is my work rig so I don't get to play with it at home, but I stay a couple hours each evening after work to tinker. I've been out of the PC OC scene a while, I've been focused on Android development and top tier flagship HTC smartphones, and learning about building kernels.

My Rig: (Also in Rig Builder if I saved it right)
Motherboard: Gigabyte X79-UP4 (BIOS f3u)
CPU: Intel i7-3820
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill PC17000 CL11S (8x4 GB DIMMS)
Cooling: Asetek 510cl CPU cooler, Single fan pulling from rad exhausting through back of case and cooler master intake fan in front of case
PSU: XTreme 800 (Came in a Cyber Power bundle that my company bought)
GPU: MSI 2GD5/OC PE (Nvidia GTX 660 Ti Oc/ PE)
SSD: Kingston Hyperx 240 GB (Model
Case: Cooler Master HAF 912

Immediate plans are to get some more case fans to get air moving across the motherboard VRM and RAM especially. In a few hours I'm going to try and pick up a couple of fans. If I had been allowed to build the rig to my standards it would have better liquid cooling and fan controller and fans. And I definitely would have started with a better power supply. But this is work supplied, although I'm trying to make a deal to get them to buy another similar setup and sell it to me for WAY less than cost or some similar arrangement.

Here's some of my CPU-Z validation shots on some overclocks that showed stable in many IBT tests at 10 tests each, and stable in Prime 95 for about 30 minutes to an hour. I know I've got some problems in my settings, constructive criticism is always useful. I'm used to being the forum tech support and remote tech support guru with Android, and now I'm a total noob with PC's

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883650
http://valid.canardpc.com/2883675

The problem is when I get a really stable overclock, my machine has trouble booting, and will power cycle several times before it boots. I think it's related to ram timings or IMC something like that. I have turbo mode and power saving settings disabled, PLL enabled, and my RAM timings when I let the board choose are 11-11-11-28 and that's what I've been using manually, using 1.5 or 1.6 volts.

Could you guys point a total noob in the right direction for getting stable/consistent boots?

PS- I've read a lot of the thread and will eventually have the entire thing read, so feel free to link me to any articles, posts, or guides that are important. I printed the one guide that's so popular that starts out saying "Overclock is an art, a science and a way of life" and it's in a binder on my lap the whole time I'm overclocking or tweaking settings.


----------



## signalpuke

Usually it is a voltage problem. Try raising PLL 0.1V, as that will raise power across the board.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What are you doing when it BSOD?
> To narrow out if it is the ram, I do this in order:
> Try raising your DRAM voltage, and set the VTTDDR voltage to half that value.
> Step the DRAM timings up one clock.
> Try these settings http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9449361817_df832d1231_b.jpg


I was running Prime95 with 90% memory when that happen.

I'll try what you suggest later & get back to you. I'll raise DRAM voltage to 1.65 & VTTDDR to 1.65/2. I'll increase timings up one clock. I assume if I still get BSOD124, it will means I need to raise Vcore.

Thanks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Haven't fired my rig up yet...need to mod my case first.

I meant cpu's imc capabilities, was wondering how everyone's chips fared, ram freq and timing wise.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What are you doing when it BSOD?
> To narrow out if it is the ram, I do this in order:
> Try raising your DRAM voltage, and set the VTTDDR voltage to half that value.
> Step the DRAM timings up one clock.
> Try these settings http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9449361817_df832d1231_b.jpg
> IMC heat? Mine get kinda hot, the heatsinks are warm to the touch.


Hes on about the internal memory controller in the 3820 and the sinks I think your mentioning are the VRM sink


----------



## signalpuke

Thought he was talking about DRAM as well lol.

Which freqs are you looking for, those reported in CPU-z, or the others in the bios?


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Thanks man you were right just bumping up the PLL helped booting quite a bit. So on my lunch break I went and bought two fans from Best Buy, they were cheap and will work for now. I have matching 120 mm cooler fans push/pull on the radiator and a new 120 mm 2000 rpm fan intaking air up front and another 120mm exhausting out of the top of the case.

It made a huge difference in idle temps so I'm about to try and pull some more juice through it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Thought he was talking about DRAM as well lol.
> 
> Which freqs are you looking for, those reported in CPU-z, or the others in the bios?


I'm asking, how good are your ram overclocks in layman's terms...









Thought it was clear enough, sorry if I didn't make perfect sense.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Having trouble getting mine stable over 4750.

Settings:

BCLK: 125MHz
VCORE: 1.400v
DRAM: 1.650v
VCCSA: 1.1v
PLL: 1.83125v
VTT: 1.1000v
PCH 1.1: 1.11250v
PCB 1.5: 1.52500v

LLC: High
Current: 130%
VCCSA LLC: Regular
VVCSA Current: 120%

CPU Voltage Freq: Auto [SS OFF]

Temps ~50c. Get BSOD on Prime95 In Place FFTs

Any ideas?


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys - Madman/Kizwan,

So just a recap I tried overclocking my 3820 by ONLY changing the below:

BCLK: 125
Multi: 36 (So 4.5)
VCore: 1.35
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
Llc: medium

Also, my other cstates are all on AUTO. The highest temp i saw was 86c in IBT. temps were 85, 80, 83, 86. Can you guys let me know what u think







? or if anything needs changing etc.

Thank you!


----------



## PedroC1999

If its stable, try 1.34v, then 1.33 etc


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Thanks man you were right just bumping up the PLL helped booting quite a bit. So on my lunch break I went and bought two fans from Best Buy, they were cheap and will work for now. I have matching 120 mm cooler fans push/pull on the radiator and a new 120 mm 2000 rpm fan intaking air up front and another 120mm exhausting out of the top of the case.
> 
> It made a huge difference in idle temps so I'm about to try and pull some more juice through it.


Glad it worked out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm asking, how good are your ram overclocks in layman's terms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was clear enough, sorry if I didn't make perfect sense.


Yeah, thought you were talking about the DRAM, but wasn't sure what you were referencing (thought you meant the temps).
Which are you looking for, the timings, or the bandwidth?
I am using some Mushkin 996997 ram, and it seems to be doing well.
If I lower my BCLK to about 160, I can push 9-9-9-24-114-1T @860MHz. With 161 I run 10-11-10-28-114-1T @1066MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Having trouble getting mine stable over 4750.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> BCLK: 125MHz
> VCORE: 1.400v
> DRAM: 1.650v
> VCCSA: 1.1v
> PLL: 1.83125v
> VTT: 1.1000v
> PCH 1.1: 1.11250v
> PCB 1.5: 1.52500v
> 
> LLC: High
> Current: 130%
> VCCSA LLC: Regular
> VVCSA Current: 120%
> 
> CPU Voltage Freq: Auto [SS OFF]
> 
> Temps ~50c. Get BSOD on Prime95 In Place FFTs
> 
> Any ideas?


What is the BSOD code?


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If its stable, try 1.34v, then 1.33 etc


I had tried 1.33 but think that failed BSOD on me, so dont know if it was due to my voltage or something else that needed changing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thought you were talking about the DRAM, but wasn't sure what you were referencing (thought you meant the temps).
> Which are you looking for, the timings, or the bandwidth?
> I am using some Mushkin 996997 ram, and it seems to be doing well.
> If I lower my BCLK to about 160, I can push 9-9-9-24-114-1T @860MHz. With 161 I run 10-11-10-28-114-1T @1066MHz.
> What is the BSOD code?


Nice, I haven't fired it up yet...really excited, it's been ages since I've had a high end pc (had bad experiences with z77 platform, I still have to rma an MVG and sell it)









I have some high end psc and bbse ram by G.skill, I know it's capable of 2600mhz cl9-12-9-28-1t on Ivy bridge, but not sure how far my x79 rig will push them.
Best I've done is 2600mhz cl8-11-8-27-1t and tight subs with 1.8v but I don't wanna push vdimm over 1.65v with this cpu.
Thoughts?


----------



## signalpuke

Mine is rated for 1.65V, so a 5% increase would be 1.7325. I am running 1.71 at the moment, but might bump it up some to see if I can get tighter timings, or more stable BCLK w/lower voltages for the rest of the chipset.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Mine is rated for 1.65V, so a 5% increase would be 1.7325. I am running 1.71 at the moment, but might bump it up some to see if I can get tighter timings, or more stable BCLK w/lower voltages for the rest of the chipset.


Yeah, I wouldn't go over 1.75v personally, since SB arch is weak to vdimm and imc/vtt volts induced death AFAIK.


----------



## signalpuke

I have been keeping a 0.6~0.65V delta between DRAM and VTT voltages. I kept running Super Pi and LinX, lowering VTT, run again, lower VTT, etc. The stock value is pretty good for a wide range of timing.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What is the BSOD code?


Hmm, I wasnt smart enough to check. But I think I got it stable.

Do these voltages seem safe? If so, how much higher can I go?

I tried putting them all up a bit more for 5GHz but it froze. I was too dumb to wait for BSOD, sorry.

\

EDIT: Pushed voltage so that its 1.5v flat under load / LLC. So far so good at 5GHz. I actually didnt touch other voltages from my 4625MHz settings, so its only 1.05VCCSA, the rest like 1% above stock.
EDIT2: Almost IBT stable.. it seems, at least. I think I got BSOD 124?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning peeps







Another beautiful winters day in Brissy...........
If you guys are having stability problems try bumping up the LLC to the next level.........


----------



## Maximization

i pushed it a little further
http://valid.canardpc.com/2885393


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful winters day in Brissy...........
> If you guys are having stability problems try bumping up the LLC to the next level.........


I think I've asked this before, but I forgot.

Is LLC any different than raising vcore under load? So, if I have 1.45v and High LLC for a 1.50v load voltage, its the same as 1.50v and medium LLC for 1.50v under load?

AKA net effect is allows you for lower idle voltages?


----------



## kizwan

I have not try overclock lower than 4.5GHz before. Overclocked to 4.3GHz just for fun.

@4.3GHz, LLC Regular, Offset +0.01, Vcore 1.304V, CPU Voltage Frequency 300kHz
1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 2T, LLC Regular, VCCSA 1.18V, VTT 1.18V (under load both 1.2V)
Prime95 with ~90% memory, 1 hour



Something interesting happen when Vcore is not enough for it to run stable. Instead of BSOD, motherboard turn off & a couple seconds later turn back on again. Does anyone have experienced similar thing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Anyone have any thought of the scenario I'm having here:-
> 
> 4.8GHz, Vcore in BIOS 1.380V, Vcore load 1.464 - 1.472V, LLC Extreme, DDR3-1666, VCCSA & VTT 1.2V, Prime95 90% memory: BSOD 101
> 4.8GHz, Vcore in BIOS 1.385V, Vcore load 1.464 - 1.472V, LLC Extreme, DDR3-1666, VCCSA & VTT 1.2V, Prime95 90% memory: BSOD 124
> Long story short, I already tried lower VTT to 1.15, 1.10 & 1.05V but still get BSOD 124. Keeping VTT 1.2V & Vcore set to 1.390V (Vcore load 1.488V), prime95 stable (1 hour). Before this, it was stable with VTT 1.15V & Vcore 1.380V. BTW, with XMP is set, VCCSA is automatically set to 1.2V.
> 
> I already figured the need more Vcore because my CPU already degrade but why first it was BSOD 101 & then with additional 0.005V for Vcore, I got BSOD 124? What did I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> @madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I got BSOD 101 but when I increased Vcore by 0.005, I got BSOD 124. This is either VTT or Vcore right. Since VTT already 1.2V, I tried lowering it to 1.15, 1.10 & 1.05 but still got BSOD 124. Does this means it wants me to increase VTT too? (Assume VTT >1.2V doesn't degrade the CPU in this scenario.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you doing when it BSOD?
> To narrow out if it is the ram, I do this in order:
> Try raising your DRAM voltage, and set the VTTDDR voltage to half that value.
> Step the DRAM timings up one clock.
> Try these settings http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9449361817_df832d1231_b.jpg
Click to expand...

I was going to try your suggestion but I remember I changed CR to 1T. I changed it back to 2T, I got BSOD 101. So, basically I really need to increased Vcore 1.390V in BIOS.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have not try overclock lower than 4.5GHz before. Overclocked to 4.3GHz just for fun.
> 
> @4.3GHz, LLC Regular, Offset +0.01, Vcore 1.304V, CPU Voltage Frequency 300kHz
> 1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 2T, LLC Regular, VCCSA 1.18V, VTT 1.18V (under load both 1.2V)
> Prime95 with ~90% memory, 1 hour
> 
> 
> 
> Something interesting happen when Vcore is not enough for it to run stable. Instead of BSOD, motherboard turn off & a couple seconds later turn back on again. Does anyone have experienced similar thing?


Its normal (I think), it happens to me sometimes, what are the idle voltages with your offset OC? Are they around 0.85v?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Its normal (I think), it happens to me sometimes, what are the idle voltages with your offset OC? Are they around 0.85v?


No, my CPU require more voltage than yours. It's not stable with negative offset voltage. It's 1.048V when idle. Doesn't matter for me because I have C-States enabled.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, my CPU require more voltage than yours. It's not stable with negative offset voltage. It's 1.048V when idle. Doesn't matter for me because I have C-States enabled.


You can get it lower







, have you tried this?

1)Go to the CPU Vcore voltage in the bios change it to offset. This will control the idle voltage of the CPU, set the value from + to -, it will be below the setting you just changed. if you increase the number that appears below the +/- option box you will lower the vcore on the CPU on idle, keep lowering the value until you cannot boot into windows, when you hit that point lower the value 2 increments.

2)Once that is done, go to CPU performance settings, then set power limit control to manual or enable (can't remember off the top of my head) some more settings should appear. Look for the setting with the word voltage in it set it to 0.25v to start with, (this now controls the max load voltage on the CPU, so if you find it too high or too low adjust accordingly).


----------



## Komis

Try something along those lines:



Before messing with these settings I had multi 43 and vcore offset -0.010
So it's about the same with vcore -0.035 and turbo voltage +0.025. The difference is still -0.010v.
Kizwan you are at about 0 offset so the amount you subtract from vcore you will have to add to turbo voltage in order to have the same vcore under load thus a stable oc.
Kizwan what is your VID under load?

EDIT: Just noticed you have +0.010v offset so your + turbo voltage should be 0.010 greater than your - offset voltage (as long as you can boot at that - offset)
Assuming I am right, that is!!!


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> Try something along those lines:


Can the value for the CPU Vcore offset voltage lower, if you have not tried try something like 0.1 maybe?


----------



## Komis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Can the value for the CPU Vcore offset voltage lower, if you have not tried try something like 0.1 maybe?


I will definitely try at least -0.065 and lower if possible.
Also keep in mind that this tweak directly affects VID, it actually broadens the gap between idle VID and load VID, so idle VID decreases but load VID increases even though Vcore remains about the same @ load.
So I have a question: Is VID just a reference voltage that offsets derive from it or does this voltage actually goes in the CPU?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have not try overclock lower than 4.5GHz before. Overclocked to 4.3GHz just for fun.
> 
> @4.3GHz, LLC Regular, Offset +0.01, Vcore 1.304V, CPU Voltage Frequency 300kHz
> 1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 2T, LLC Regular, VCCSA 1.18V, VTT 1.18V (under load both 1.2V)
> Prime95 with ~90% memory, 1 hour
> 
> 
> 
> Something interesting happen when Vcore is not enough for it to run stable. Instead of BSOD, motherboard turn off & a couple seconds later turn back on again. Does anyone have experienced similar thing?
> I was going to try your suggestion but I remember I changed CR to 1T. I changed it back to 2T, I got BSOD 101. So, basically I really need to increased Vcore 1.390V in BIOS.


Glad that you are all over that one








Sunday morning in good ol Brissy
Hello there peeps


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> I will definitely try at least -0.065 and lower if possible.
> Also keep in mind that this tweak directly affects VID, it actually broadens the gap between idle VID and load VID, so idle VID decreases but load VID increases even though Vcore remains about the same @ load.
> So I have a question: Is VID just a reference voltage that offsets derive from it or does this voltage actually goes in the CPU?


I have to ask what is VID again?







Can it be monitored?


----------



## Derpinheimer

My computer refuses to boot when cold it seems. Since its AC cooled, if I boot after letting it sit for awhile, it will keep saying ,"OC Unstable, F1 for settings" [ASUS], and I have to lower it to around 3500MHz at 1.4v for it to boot, then it works and I can up it back to 5GHz? I tried setting a higher boot voltage and higher stock voltage, VCCSA, etc. Temps were probably a bit <10c, so nothing crazy.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> My computer refuses to boot when cold it seems. Since its AC cooled, if I boot after letting it sit for awhile, it will keep saying ,"OC Unstable, F1 for settings" [ASUS], and I have to lower it to around 3500MHz at 1.4v for it to boot, then it works and I can up it back to 5GHz? I tried setting a higher boot voltage and higher stock voltage, VCCSA, etc. Temps were probably a bit <10c, so nothing crazy.


LLC on ultra or extreme ?


----------



## Komis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> I have to ask what is VID again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be monitored?


VID if I am not mistaken is Voltage Identification and every CPU carries its own with it. It basicaly tells the motherboard the required voltage for the CPU to run properly (before mobo offsets are applied). Usually chips from the same batch have the same VID but with silicon you can never be sure that's why VID changes slightly from chip to chip. It can be monitored with the latest HW monitor and core temp. What I don't know is whether a higher VID is harmful to a CPU just like V-core or is it just a reference voltege not related to degradation.
When setting Manual V-core you override VID as I think it is only used by the mobo for offset voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> My computer refuses to boot when cold it seems. Since its AC cooled, if I boot after letting it sit for awhile, it will keep saying ,"OC Unstable, F1 for settings" [ASUS], and I have to lower it to around 3500MHz at 1.4v for it to boot, then it works and I can up it back to 5GHz? I tried setting a higher boot voltage and higher stock voltage, VCCSA, etc. Temps were probably a bit <10c, so nothing crazy.


Does the mobo POST?
Some time ago while reading a 3820 review I came across an Asus X79 (ROG X79 also) bios bug for people with extreme cooling. The bug was that the system would not boot if CPU temp during POST was <5 degrees. If I find the article again I will post the link.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> VID if I am not mistaken is Voltage Identification and every CPU carries its own with it. It basicaly tells the motherboard the required voltage for the CPU to run properly (before mobo offsets are applied). Usually chips from the same batch have the same VID but with silicon you can never be sure that's why VID changes slightly from chip to chip. It can be monitored with the latest HW monitor and core temp. What I don't know is whether a higher VID is harmful to a CPU just like V-core or is it just a reference voltege not related to degradation.
> When setting Manual V-core you override VID as I think it is only used by the mobo for offset voltages.


Thanks for that +Rep (Your first rep







)

It seems you can lower the VID by increasing the LLC and reduce additional turbo voltage, I got it down from 1.5 to 1.42 (using the low idle voltage method I talked about before and I changed the INI in CPU-Z to get the VID). As for the degradation I dunno, I would play it safe and and try to keep it low, let others find out if it causes problems


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> Does the mobo POST?
> Some time ago while reading a 3820 review I came across an Asus X79 (ROG X79 also) bios bug for people with extreme cooling. The bug was that the system would not boot if CPU temp during POST was <5 degrees. If I find the article again I will post the link.


Umm, I think so. I mean, it goes to the screen where all of the hardware info comes up, but it gives an error at the bottom about instability.

Much like this [/quote]

Thanks for that info though, maybe that is being interpreted as a failed overclock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LLC on ultra or extreme ?


Ultra


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> VID if I am not mistaken is Voltage Identification and every CPU carries its own with it. It basicaly tells the motherboard the required voltage for the CPU to run properly (before mobo offsets are applied). Usually chips from the same batch have the same VID but with silicon you can never be sure that's why VID changes slightly from chip to chip. It can be monitored with the latest HW monitor and core temp. What I don't know is whether a higher VID is harmful to a CPU just like V-core or is it just a reference voltege not related to degradation.
> When setting Manual V-core you override VID as I think it is only used by the mobo for offset voltages.
> Does the mobo POST?
> Some time ago while reading a 3820 review I came across an Asus X79 (ROG X79 also) bios bug for people with extreme cooling. The bug was that the system would not boot if CPU temp during POST was <5 degrees. If I find the article again I will post the link.


Thought it had to do with the Hz the proc is running, and what the manufacture figures the voltage would need to be to run that clock.
If your VCore is less than the VID, then you are essentially running a higher clock at lower voltage than what the manufacturer states the CPU can be run at.
If that is the case, then to me, the best procs have a high VID and low VCore for a specific BCLK/Strap/Multi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Umm, I think so. I mean, it goes to the screen where all of the hardware info comes up, but it gives an error at the bottom about instability.
> 
> Much like this


Thanks for that info though, maybe that is being interpreted as a failed overclock!
Ultra[/quote]
Bump it up to Extreme, and if that doesn't help, bump up your DRAM voltage a bit or loosen the timings. I usually get that fault due to RAM not being up to snuff.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys currently running my 3820 @ 4.5/1.3v,is that too much voltage to be running the cpu at 4.5....Also when the guys overclocked your cpu's did you overclock with HT on or off....


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys currently running my 3820 @ 4.5/1.3v,is that too much voltage to be running the cpu at 4.5....Also when the guys overclocked your cpu's did you overclock with HT on or off....


1.3v sounds fine to me, you should get to 4.7-4.8 if you want to go that far. l use HT, but if you turn it off you may get higher clocks if you do which would be good for current games


----------



## Kuat

Could someone please give me complete settings for a 4.5Ghz overclock?

There is nothing in the first post and it would take ages for me to read through 135 pages.

Thank you.


----------



## Maximization

every system is unique, with the 3820 multiplier is locked at 44, what you can do is increase BLCK a little to make it to 4.5 with muliplier staying at 44. disable intel speedstep leave everyhting else on auito, it should be no problem for that speed, there are probably a few different methods.


----------



## alancsalt

Couldn't let this page 404 pass....without


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Could someone please give me complete settings for a 4.5Ghz overclock?
> 
> There is nothing in the first post and it would take ages for me to read through 135 pages.
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20483440
Just drop the multiplier to hit your desired freq.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Could someone please give me complete settings for a 4.5Ghz overclock?
> 
> There is nothing in the first post and it would take ages for me to read through 135 pages.
> 
> Thank you.










Yes there is








 Click to show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Couldn't let this page 404 pass....without


That's very ancient LOL


----------



## CharliesTheMan

SignalPuke and HomeCinema-PC thank you so much for the time you've put into answering my questions/my questions other people asked and I found without asking.

My computer is folding stable overnight at 4.5 and I know there's a lot left to get out of her. She's not prime95 stable @ 4.5 for more than an hour yet, but I'm more than happy with folding overnight on "full" power. I've been making tweaks today and got my folding max temps down about 5 degrees so I know as I learn these settings better and get dialed in that it's going to be prime95 stable with at least 4.5. The best part is, from what I've seen so far my chip is average, but not the golden egg. Which makes me more proud to be pulling these numbers as a noob.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2888577



It probably seems like slow going but I'm only getting to play with things in my downtime at work and when I stay a little while after I clock out. It's been different from my usual all night geek sessions.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys currently running my 3820 @ 4.5/1.3v,is that too much voltage to be running the cpu at 4.5....Also when the guys overclocked your cpu's did you overclock with HT on or off....


I always use H/T or I would be running 3570k . More threads the better for me anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> SignalPuke and HomeCinema-PC thank you so much for the time you've put into answering my questions/my questions other people asked and I found without asking.
> 
> My computer is folding stable overnight at 4.5 and I know there's a lot left to get out of her. She's not prime95 stable @ 4.5 for more than an hour yet, but I'm more than happy with folding overnight on "full" power. I've been making tweaks today and got my folding max temps down about 5 degrees so I know as I learn these settings better and get dialed in that it's going to be prime95 stable with at least 4.5. The best part is, from what I've seen so far my chip is average, but not the golden egg. Which makes me more proud to be pulling these numbers as a noob.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2888577
> 
> 
> 
> It probably seems like slow going but I'm only getting to play with things in my downtime at work and when I stay a little while after I clock out. It's been different from my usual all night geek sessions.


I am quite pleased that you got what you were after


----------



## glnn_23

Hi all first post for me.
Ran my 3820 for a couple of hours prime95 small FFT at 5.1ghz at 1.445v set in bios and LLC ultra high. Voltage in cpuz showed 1.456v.
Pretty happy with temps 71C max.

5.1.png 251k .png file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all first post for me.
> Ran my 3820 for a couple of hours prime95 small FFT at 5.1ghz at 1.445v set in bios and LLC ultra high. Voltage in cpuz showed 1.456v.
> Pretty happy with temps 71C max.
> 
> 5.1.png 251k .png file


Nice one for your first time


----------



## glnn_23

Retested at 5.2ghz with 1.47v in bios , prime95 small FFT just over 2 hours no problem.
Max temp 73C.
Pretty happy with this and don't think I'll push much further.

5.2.png 254k .png file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Retested at 5.2ghz with 1.47v in bios , prime95 small FFT just over 2 hours no problem.
> Max temp 73C.
> Pretty happy with this and don't think I'll push much further.
> 
> 5.2.png 254k .png file


Sounds about right to me , very good vcore as well . What are your 2ndary volts set at ?


----------



## glnn_23

Here's a couple of shots of the settings.

1st.png 419k .png file


2nd.png 420k .png file


5.2 validation.png 357k .png file


----------



## Cubeman

Got my 3820 to 4.8 after updating the rampage IV bios to the latest one, otherwise the highest i was able to push was 4.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/2889767


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Here's a couple of shots of the settings.
> 
> 1st.png 419k .png file
> 
> 
> 2nd.png 420k .png file
> 
> 
> 5.2 validation.png 357k .png file


Looks alright to me but try knocking down the VTT and VSCCA to 1.15 but as long as you stay under 1.2v for both of them you will be fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubeman*
> 
> Got my 3820 to 4.8 after updating the rampage IV bios to the latest one, otherwise the highest i was able to push was 4.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2889767


Good stuff fella , Which bios number is this one you just flashed to ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubeman*
> 
> Got my 3820 to 4.8 after updating the rampage IV bios to the latest one, otherwise the highest i was able to push was 4.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2889767


Nice bclk overclock.







What was the problem with previous BIOS? Failed to boot above 4.5?


----------



## glnn_23

Thanks for the advice Madman, much appreciated. Ran 5.0ghz at 1.385v in bios, LLC extreme 2Hrs prime today. Then I thought I'd see how high I could go.

Got to 5.375ghz








Ran Cinebench and got 10.41 but couldn't upload image for some reason. Didn't bother running Prime.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2889851


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Thanks for the advice Madman, much appreciated. Ran 5.0ghz at 1.385v in bios, LLC extreme 2Hrs prime today. Then I thought I'd see how high I could go.
> 
> Got to 5.375ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran Cinebench and got 10.41 but couldn't upload image for some reason. Didn't bother running Prime.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2889851


Nice!







You might want to join *[5GHz Overclock Club]* too.

Do you have account at HWBot? You might want to upload result there too.


----------



## Kuat

Guys, I can't pass IBT even on these mild settings. Any idea what is wrong?









i-7 3820
R4E
Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1612280/


----------



## Maximization

best guess might have to relax memory


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Thanks for the advice Madman, much appreciated. Ran 5.0ghz at 1.385v in bios, LLC extreme 2Hrs prime today. Then I thought I'd see how high I could go.
> 
> Got to 5.375ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran Cinebench and got 10.41 but couldn't upload image for some reason. Didn't bother running Prime.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2889851


Very NIIICCCE









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, I can't pass IBT even on these mild settings. Any idea what is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i-7 3820
> R4E
> Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1612280/


How are we supposed to help you if you have no details in your rig sig or any bios voltage settings screeners







......... best guess up LLC to ultra or extreme


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very NIIICCCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to help you if you have no details in your rig sig or any bios voltage settings screeners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... best guess up LLC to ultra or extreme


there is a zillion different bios settigns that I have no clue about

:/


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> there is a zillion different bios settigns that I have no clue about
> 
> :/


Still trying to use mine?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6640_40#post_20615691
Copy all of the settings, from DRAM Timing Control to PCH 1.1v Switching Freq, from the Extreme RIVG setup.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very NIIICCCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to help you if you have no details in your rig sig or any bios voltage settings screeners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... best guess up LLC to ultra or extreme
> 
> 
> 
> there is a zillion different bios settigns that I have no clue about
> 
> :/
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Cubeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice bclk overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the problem with previous BIOS? Failed to boot above 4.5?


Yeah, Just refused to boot past 4.5.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Thanks to you guys I'm headed in the right direction with my BIOS settings, case fans, and all the other tidbits.

I'm going to pick up some good thermal compound today since I'll be shopping near the stores that sell it, and I know that my thermal compound needs to be redone correctly, it seems the most common complaints about cyber power computers (by the owners I mean) about assembly is that people are surprised how much temperatures dropped after they correctly seated the heatsink.

What's the consensus in here on the application of thermal compound/paste. It seems every time I find a good answer in a search my next result is telling my why the previous method recommended is crap. I've used the center dot and a diagonal stripe method on other computers in the past, but I've never done one on an i7 or with this nice of a rig.


----------



## kizwan

SB-E CPUs has large IHS surface, so use "X" method when applying thermal paste. Little dot won't be enough.


----------



## signalpuke

Got a good 5.0GHz setup now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Thanks to you guys I'm headed in the right direction with my BIOS settings, case fans, and all the other tidbits.
> 
> I'm going to pick up some good thermal compound today since I'll be shopping near the stores that sell it, and I know that my thermal compound needs to be redone correctly, it seems the most common complaints about cyber power computers (by the owners I mean) about assembly is that people are surprised how much temperatures dropped after they correctly seated the heatsink.
> 
> What's the consensus in here on the application of thermal compound/paste. It seems every time I find a good answer in a search my next result is telling my why the previous method recommended is crap. I've used the center dot and a diagonal stripe method on other computers in the past, but I've never done one on an i7 or with this nice of a rig.


Something like this perhaps ?


----------



## DarkSamus

Nice to see you have 2x 760s now Madman


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Nice to see you have 2x 760s now Madman


Hell yeah and they hum along quite nicely too . My latest trick is to go up to 770 club and throw down the gauntlet knowing full well how its gonna go down and as trump card I pull a high firestrike 770 sli screener of your cards I benched and shut em down








Hey man is all good ? Im still yet to finish wat I started


----------



## glnn_23

CharliesTheMan

Not sure what the correct method is but I use credit card and spread the compound over the entire area.

I also spent a lot of effort in cooling the VRMs. I have a 120mm fan blowing on heat sinks attached to the back plate. The standard koolance thermal pads I replaced with thicker pads with much higher thermal conductivity.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Not sure what the correct method is but I use credit card and spread the compound over the entire area.
> 
> I also spent a lot of effort in cooling the VRMs. I have a 120mm fan blowing on heat sinks attached to the back plate. The standard koolance thermal pads I replaced with thicker pads with much higher thermal conductivity.


It def helps out in relaxing the vrms a bit
Noticed you have a Antec 1200 , heres a pic of mine........


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hell yeah and they hum along quite nicely too . My latest trick is to go up to 770 club and throw down the gauntlet knowing full well how its gonna go down and as trump card I pull a high firestrike 770 sli screener of your cards I benched and shut em down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man is all good ? Im still yet to finish wat I started


hehehe, if you ever need a loan of my 770s again so you can teach some people a lesson you know where I am









All is good mate and there is no mad rush for you to finish


----------



## glnn_23

Here's a pic of my case its a Cubitek. Had to modify it a bit.

IMG_1372.JPG 59k .JPG file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> hehehe, if you ever need a loan of my 770s again so you can teach some people a lesson you know where I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is good mate and there is no mad rush for you to finish


Yes please at some stage soon , I really didn't push em too hard last time
Cool bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Here's a pic of my case its a Cubitek. Had to modify it a bit.
> 
> IMG_1372.JPG 59k .JPG file


Hmm I likes that yes very modded . How much did you score the Phobia 400 for did you get it in Melbourne ?


----------



## glnn_23

I got the phobya 400 from the Koolroom in Melbourne. I can't remember the price unfortunately.


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys,

Its me! So my 3820 Oc to 4.5 with 1.35v (seems to like this) below are the temps I was getting in IBT and prime 95, these looks ok?

IBT (High): 78, 71, 70 74 - I've noticed this first core is the one that runs hotter.

Prime 95: 77, 71, 70, 71

Room is hot too so perhaps take off a degree or too to compensate for that...in gaming tho its in high 50s, maybe 61 thats it.

what you think guys...thank you!


----------



## Adam101

Also for what it's worth. Yesterday in ibt was in the high 60s (give you an idea of temp in my room)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Its me! So my 3820 Oc to 4.5 with 1.35v (seems to like this) below are the temps I was getting in IBT and prime 95, these looks ok?
> 
> IBT (High): 78, 71, 70 74 - I've noticed this first core is the one that runs hotter.
> 
> Prime 95: 77, 71, 70, 71
> 
> Room is hot too so perhaps take off a degree or too to compensate for that...in gaming tho its in high 50s, maybe 61 thats it.
> 
> what you think guys...thank you!


What is your ambient temp? My temps @4.5GHz with IBT Very High in 31C ambient, hottest core is 77C with Corsair H100.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your ambient temp? My temps @4.5GHz with IBT Very High in 31C ambient, hottest core is 77C with Corsair H100.


hey mr kizwan!! Thank u for ur help so far.







. Ambient is around the same 31c. But yesturday was much much cooler and was in high 60s with one core on 72.


----------



## Adam101

Also best to mention idle temps are low to mid 30s. Get about 101 gflops in ibt but have Hyperthreading on which I know lowers it.

But do these temps look ok though...averaging 65 - 72 (with yesterday's ibt results).


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Also best to mention idle temps are low to mid 30s. Get about 101 gflops in ibt but have Hyperthreading on which I know lowers it.
> 
> But do these temps look ok though...averaging 65 - 72 (with yesterday's ibt results).


You temperatures are a little high but this will be due to the high temperature in your room, yes they are fine just a little warm. When you hit around 80°C then start thinking about stopping the OC, reducing multipliers or voltage


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Also best to mention idle temps are low to mid 30s. Get about 101 gflops in ibt but have Hyperthreading on which I know lowers it.
> 
> But do these temps look ok though...averaging 65 - 72 (with yesterday's ibt results).


Your temps are ok & expected in that ambient. It's safe too. Anything below TJmax (100C) are fine. Intel CPUs has built-in protection to prevent catastrophic overheating (a.k.a. thermal throttling & thermal shutdown). No way you're going be able to bypass this protection. What could kill your chip is voltage (1.7V or higher), not heat.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> You temperatures are a little high but this will be due to the high temperature in your room, yes they are fine just a little warm. When you hit around 80°C then start thinking about stopping the OC, reducing multipliers or voltage


Thanks guys much appreciated as always! Very true when put like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your temps are ok & expected in that ambient. It's safe too. Anything below TJmax (100C) are fine. Intel CPUs has built-in protection to prevent catastrophic overheating (a.k.a. thermal throttling & thermal shutdown). No way you're going be able to bypass this protection. What could kill your chip is voltage (1.7V or higher), not heat.


----------



## glnn_23

Hi Adam101
Are your 1.35v set manually and are you using 125 multi? The coolest I have run 4.5ghz is with 43 X 105 and use offset voltage. Best way to keep power saving too I think


----------



## kizwan

Either you use manual or offset voltage, CPU power saving is handle by C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7). Make sure they're Enabled.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Are these idle temperatures normal?

IDLE(AVG)/LOAD(MAX)
Core 1: 21.5 : 48
Core 2: 14.1 : 39
Core 3: 22.9 : 43
Core 4: 17.5 : 47

Nearly 10c difference in average temp on core 2/3??

Also, im really not sure what kind of idle temps to be expecting. Since I have this on AC, I figured maybe a 15c average? Would I need to get a water temp sensor to know if my temps are in line? Also, what does it mean to have a water in and water out temp? I thought loops were supposed to be the same throughout [well, I know it cant be the exact same, but I thought maybe 1c difference between rad out and rad in?] Average load across cores for the past hour or so is 1%.

The minimum temp I've ever hit is 8c, so that would be the air temp, optimally.


----------



## kizwan

The accuracy of the core temperature depend on the location of the DTS sensors (in the CPU). This could explain the large variance. How about load temp, does they have large difference too? Mine only 2 - 3 degrees difference. I've seen similar result with yours in this forum. You can try re-seat the CPU block. Idle temp should be between 3 to 10 degrees above ambient temp.

It's good idea to have water temp sensor. Once water temp reaches a balance, an equilibrium, the difference between in & out temperature (radiator) should be only 2 - 3 degrees.


----------



## Derpinheimer

I updated that post with load temps. Difference of 9c still - but between core 1 and 2 this time. The hottest core became the second coolest?

Once my VGA blocks ill have to reseat it, so hopefully it will improve then.

BTW, when I drained my loop to swap reservoir & pumps, I noticed some buildup of.. something along the few spots I could see. I didnt remove the CPU waterblock or anything, but in the 4 fittings I checked, I used a Q-tip and some stuff came off. Is it just algae? I used 1 drop of IandH Deadwater. This time when I filled it I used 2.

I cant see it being corrosion? I've got a Koolance 380i [Nickel/Copper] Alphacool 3x1800mm mostly copper rad, and a Koolance 452X2 reservoir. All fittings are bitspower compression.

Oh, also, the only way to get the reading from a water temp sensor is with a fan controller, right? I've been looking at the Aquacomputer Aquaero but im not sure yet. Will a regular water temp sensor [plug type] reach from one end of an FT-02 to the bays where the thing will be?


----------



## kizwan

Load temps overall look ok. Hopefully re-seating the CPU block will fixed the large variance. When applying thermal paste use "+" or "X" method. You can refer to madman's picture two pages back *[here]*. You might want to rotate the CPU water block 90 degrees for better performance.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/thermal-results-part-1-regular-tim/

Hard to tell. It either algae or plasticizer. If it's white, then it's plasticizer leaching in the tube. Did you take pictures?

You can get temp sensor with display like this:-


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Load temps overall look ok. Hopefully re-seating the CPU block will fixed the large variance. When applying thermal paste use "+" or "X" method. You can refer to madman's picture two pages back *[here]*. You might want to rotate the CPU water block 90 degrees for better performance.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/thermal-results-part-1-regular-tim/
> 
> Hard to tell. It either algae or plasticizer. If it's white, then it's plasticizer leaching in the tube. Did you take pictures?
> 
> You can get temp sensor with display like this:-


Cool, thanks for your help man.

I thiiiink I've got the block in the right direction. It is in a FT02 so vertical mount, but I think the optimal mount has little do with case orientation, right? Its just about matching the chip as well as possible?

As for paste, I did the credit card flattening thing, so I'll try not doing that next. It was koolance included thermal paste, too, so not sure if thats any good.

I didnt take any pictures :/

Sure hope it wasnt plasticizers.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Cool, thanks for your help man.
> 
> I thiiiink I've got the block in the right direction. It is in a FT02 so vertical mount, but I think the optimal mount has little do with case orientation, right? Its just about matching the chip as well as possible?
> 
> As for paste, I did the credit card flattening thing, so I'll try not doing that next. It was koolance included thermal paste, too, so not sure if thats any good.
> 
> I didnt take any pictures :/
> 
> Sure hope it wasnt plasticizers.


With FT02, the I/O panel is at the top right? So, if you turn the CPU water block 90 degrees when you re-seat it next time, the in/out ports on the Koolance 380i water block will line-up horizontally.

If you use IC Diamond thermal paste, then you need to spread it yourself. Any other thermal pastes, you can use the pressure of the block to spread it. Better this way to prevent air bubbles which will have negative effect to thermal conductivity.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Adam101
> Are your 1.35v set manually and are you using 125 multi? The coolest I have run 4.5ghz is with 43 X 105 and use offset voltage. Best way to keep power saving too I think


Hey! Yes thats right 1.35 manually with 125 multi. Ive gamed for on it for a lonnnng time inc my 3d work and it never went over 61 at the most. If I remember it sat in n the 50s with idles in the 30s. Thats what kizwan said. Will leave it like this I think then maybe give that a go at upto 105 when I get closed loop cooler.









you guys rock man!!!

P.S. dont know if I mentioned it before, but before i resat my cooler temps were in mid to high 80s (in IBT only).. now they hover between 65 - 72 (in IBT with 4.5 at 1.35v) with the cooler/paste resat. I think also although these temps looks ok I need another intake fan as only have two direct intake fans, with another two blowing over drive cages (Storm Trooper Case) so will rotate one cage and pop another fan on the bottom of case.


----------



## glnn_23

Well with a bit more tweaking this is the best I can get my cpu to do.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2893150


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Are these idle temperatures normal?
> 
> IDLE(AVG)/LOAD(MAX)
> Core 1: 21.5 : 48
> Core 2: 14.1 : 39
> Core 3: 22.9 : 43
> Core 4: 17.5 : 47
> 
> Nearly 10c difference in average temp on core 2/3??
> 
> Also, im really not sure what kind of idle temps to be expecting. Since I have this on AC, I figured maybe a 15c average? Would I need to get a water temp sensor to know if my temps are in line? Also, what does it mean to have a water in and water out temp? I thought loops were supposed to be the same throughout [well, I know it cant be the exact same, but I thought maybe 1c difference between rad out and rad in?] Average load across cores for the past hour or so is 1%.
> 
> The minimum temp I've ever hit is 8c, so that would be the air temp, optimally.


Aircon is the go for priming / ibt overclocks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Well with a bit more tweaking this is the best I can get my cpu to do.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2893150


Holy 3820 o/clock batman [email protected] 1.5vcore !!!!!!! Well Done fellow ozzy Rep + for you

and also go post that val in da 5Ghz club tell em MADMAN sent ya


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm running a 3820 and Gigabyte X79-UP4. Most of the recent BIOS settings you guys have posted have been with Asus boards. Most of the settings I matched up but there's a few I'm not sure about.

Should I post a few BIOS screenies or is that frowned upon ? Didn't want it to look like I was just being lazy.

Also, anyone have a link or know what I might search to find a good thread explaining RAM timings and how to go about changing them to see how tight they can get?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm running a 3820 and Gigabyte X79-UP4. Most of the recent BIOS settings you guys have posted have been with Asus boards. Most of the settings I matched up but there's a few I'm not sure about.
> 
> Should I post a few BIOS screenies or is that frowned upon ? Didn't want it to look like I was just being lazy.


There is no harm in posting some BIOS shots.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm running a 3820 and Gigabyte X79-UP4. Most of the recent BIOS settings you guys have posted have been with Asus boards. Most of the settings I matched up but there's a few I'm not sure about.
> 
> Should I post a few BIOS screenies or is that frowned upon ? Didn't want it to look like I was just being lazy.
> 
> Also, anyone have a link or know what I might search to find a good thread explaining RAM timings and how to go about changing them to see how tight they can get?


You can post whatever you like







I just happen to have the same board here somewhere among the other boards and debris


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You can post whatever you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to have the same board here somewhere among the other boards and debris


Actually that's why I'm here, it's all your fault. I ran across some of your old posts from when you were seeing what you could push with that board, and started reading the thread from that post I found via google









Actually this afternoon's project is digging through your old posts to see what I can find. I've turned in all my projects over the weekend so I can overclock at work all day today lol.

I wonder when they're going to notice my neon blue LED's emitting from the case fan vents that I've added (built into the high cfm fans I needed to OC this thing) or the humming from the extra fans at night as I'm folding lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Have fun going thru all that








There are some very amusing moments


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Actually that's why I'm here, it's all your fault. I ran across some of your old posts from when you were seeing what you could push with that board, and started reading the thread from that post I found via google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this afternoon's project is digging through your old posts to see what I can find. I've turned in all my projects over the weekend so I can overclock at work all day today lol.
> 
> I wonder when they're going to notice my neon blue LED's emitting from the case fan vents that I've added (built into the high cfm fans I needed to OC this thing) or the humming from the extra fans at night as I'm folding lol.


You watch out for that HOMESINNER-PC, he'll lead you astray!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You watch out for that HOMESINNER-PC, he'll lead you astray!


You must be the salty dog home cinema warned people about a few hundred pages back


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Whew I read from the beginning of the thread to around 390. Tomorrow I'll be back to the office with thermal paste, and about 14 feet of duct work, as we have high ceilings but BIG A/C vents.

Oh and somewhere in the middle I saw a youtube video that it's ok to hose down my motherboard if it gets warm







Later fellas


----------



## alancsalt

Well it's ok to wash motherboards when there's no current going through them, but don't light them up again until you are sure they are thoroughly dry....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You watch out for that HOMESINNER-PC, he'll lead you astray!

















































































You watch out for that HOMESPINNER-PC, he'll lead you to the ashtray








AC Salt HWBOT score







My HWBOT score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> You must be the salty dog home cinema warned people about a few hundred pages back


Yes beware of the funny moderator man and watch your posts he'll edit your asp LoooL


----------



## skitz9417

hi im wondering will the nh-d14 handle the i7 3820 at stock


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi im wondering will the nh-d14 handle the i7 3820 at stock


I would think so definitely. I'm running an Asetek 510lc closed loop cooling system because that's what my work provided and it handles cooling at 4.5 to 4.75 GHz, supposedly it's identical spec wise to the Corsair H50 closed loop system, so in other words it's bottom of the line liquid, and I know that someone with the right setup on air who knows what they're doing could build a cooler running rig than I have at the moment. I've been folding stable at 4.5 ghz and run several days in a row folding while keeping temps well within recommended spec.

Also I read almost the whole thread yesterday, and there's a user benching at 5 ghz on air that used to post in this thread pretty often. I think in the right rig you could push some pretty solid overclocks that are quite stable.

If you don't already have the Noctua setup I would probably consider something like the H100 system but if you already have it, I saw rock on my friend.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I would think so definitely. I'm running an Asetek 510lc closed loop cooling system because that's what my work provided and it handles cooling at 4.5 to 4.75 GHz, supposedly it's identical spec wise to the Corsair H50 closed loop system, so in other words it's bottom of the line liquid, and I know that someone with the right setup on air who knows what they're doing could build a cooler running rig than I have at the moment. I've been folding stable at 4.5 ghz and run several days in a row folding while keeping temps well within recommended spec.
> 
> Also I read almost the whole thread yesterday, and there's a user benching at 5 ghz on air that used to post in this thread pretty often. I think in the right rig you could push some pretty solid overclocks that are quite stable.
> 
> If you don't already have the Noctua setup I would probably consider something like the H100 system but if you already have it, I saw rock on my friend.


yea i already have the nh-d14


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You watch out for that HOMESINNER-PC, he'll lead you astray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You watch out for that HOMESPINNER-PC, he'll lead you to the ashtray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC Salt HWBOT score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HWBOT score
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> You must be the salty dog home cinema warned people about a few hundred pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes beware of the funny moderator man and watch your posts he'll edit your asp LoooL
Click to expand...

Can't see your HWbot postbit...









And yet...
Top 5 Most Active Members In The Past Month.
Member Points
Joa3d43 46 submissions worth 238.3 points
8 Pack 5 submissions worth 217.9 points
FtW 11 submissions worth 185.3 points
Schmuckley 23 submissions worth 144.0 points
HOMECINEMA-PC 81 submissions worth 138.3 points

Team position:
27. 257,02pts flag HOMECINEMA-PC
35. 190,67pts flag alancsalt


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> yea i already have the nh-d14


If I had one nearby I would definitely run it just to see what I could pull off with air.

Sidenote: I'm priming my 4572 OC for my 24/7 Daily Driver right now, looks like it will definitely get to the point of being stable and running decent temps based on what I'm seeing so far. I'm very content with that (for now) for a 24/7 folding stable speed. My chip is vcore hungry a tad, but I know the thermal paste needs to be redone and I'm still doing pretty good, so I'm sure it's a better chip than a lot of people got. Or motherboard, whichever is the weaker link. It's hard to tell because apparently I'm the only person overclocking with this board as their main daily. Everyone else in the entire world has an asus lol, or at least that's what it feels like.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> If I had one nearby I would definitely run it just to see what I could pull off with air.


im just asking i got told u cant oc the i7 3820 and ok cool will be running 2xhd 7950 hopefully when i have the money


----------



## skitz9417

is the Gigabyte X79-UP4 any good ? for ocing


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fired up my new rig yesterday and I'm getting high idle and lead temps.
Stock clocks, 22c ambient, 45c idle and 75c load!
Cooling: h60 (missing one block screw lol, forgot it at a friend's house)
Paste: ic diamond

reading this thread it seems to be time spread related (apart from the missing screw)


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm running it, the downside is that all the guides and most of the posts are written around the Asus BIOS. I've enjoyed it, if I had an Asus I know I wouldn't have learned as much about BIOS settings because I could just copy the settings posted and go from there.

The gigabyte has encouraged me to really research and learn about motherboard settings so I'm familiar enough with most of them to look at an Asus or MSI BIOS or OEM screenshot, and know what settings from one company translate to which settings from another company. For example, signal puke posted a link to the RIVE settings repository thread where he has power saver and performance settings profiles listed in a spreadsheet format, I researched every term that I wasn't familiar with so I could experiment with the gigabyte and his settings.

Also, the Sandy Bridge E guide to overclocking, which is done on the 6 core cousin of our chip, is written and illustrated using a Gigabyte X79 board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> is the Gigabyte X79-UP4 any good ? for ocing


TL;DR version - The gigabyte works fine especially with the updated BIOS versions (the first update besides the shipped one I believe it was, opened up a lot of compatibility and features it seemed, although I was new to OC and it may have been coincidental.) I'm currently running f3u and working on getting the new beta that brings IBe compatibility hopefully in a day or two, hoping it resolves some small problems like mouse compatibility in BIOS.

OK Experts (and also home cinema, don't want the lil fella feelin left out) here's my quick and dirty overclock, I didn't expect this to be stable and the darn thing worked. I've spent days on configs and come up with crap, and I just scrambled this together and it's solid. I'm working on getting the vcore down now. I would like your input on how to adjust the RAM timings or if I should roll with RAM as it is.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Pulled out the 3930k and chucked in a very nice L206 Malay 3820 and this what I got.......
> 
> 
> Okay done a couple of rounds of IBT passed so far . Will need more vcore for P95 me thinks . Really happy with that first go with dram at 2400
> Thanks Darksemus for the chip tongue.gif
> Edited by HOMECINEMA-PC - 6/8/13 at 12:10am


my cpu likes VTT CPU at 1.25. high llc gets it to 1.262
i tried your setting of VTT CPU 1.181, if i was reading right, and crashed prime95 in 10 min
by raising only my VTT CPU back to 1.25 in bios i immediately ran prime95 for over 2 hours
do you have any thoughts on VTT CPU voltages and achieving 5ghz in general?

Stable settings:
4750mhz
1.44 vcore high LLC and 1.464 vcore (in cpu-z)
VTT 1.25
CPU PLL 1.65 (best trick ever. THANK YOU OCN! took 1.49 vcore to achieve same overclock before
CPU VCCSA 1.25 (2nd AUTO)
max temps are 72 during this 2 hour run


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

VTT and VSCCA no more than 1.2v respectively auto volts are always higher so set those manually . LLC on extreme
That screener was the first of many more on that chip it was a bit of a roughie


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fired up my new rig yesterday and I'm getting high idle and lead temps.
> Stock clocks, 22c ambient, 45c idle and 75c load!
> Cooling: h60 (missing one block screw lol, forgot it at a friend's house)
> Paste: ic diamond
> 
> reading this thread it seems to be time spread related (apart from the missing screw)


For IC Diamond, you need spread it yourself to a thin layer. Don't forget to put back the missing screw.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Can't see your HWbot postbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...
> Top 5 Most Active Members In The Past Month.
> Member Points
> Joa3d43 46 submissions worth 238.3 points
> 8 Pack 5 submissions worth 217.9 points
> FtW 11 submissions worth 185.3 points
> Schmuckley 23 submissions worth 144.0 points
> HOMECINEMA-PC 81 submissions worth 138.3 points
> 
> Team position:
> 27. 257,02pts flag HOMECINEMA-PC
> 35. 190,67pts flag alancsalt


No kidding I cant either........
Geeze I have been a busy bencher !
My profile shows ive got 190 pts so the overall points havent been allocated to me yet ?
And I didn't realise I was 27 overall in the team ! That's awesome !
Not bad for a lowley truck driver eh ;--- )


----------



## alancsalt

Dunno how they work that out...right now you are listed 27. - 254,34pts contribution - HOMECINEMA-PC - Enthusiast - 229,40 tpp - 249,40 up (http://www.hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/#Members)

and in http://www.hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/ you're listed
Quote:


> League Points
> League points: 190 in Enthusiast League
> top 15 (global+wr) + top 20 hardware
> Team Power Points: 229,4 earned for the team (GTPP and: HTPP)
> Total Points:
> Worldrecord: 0 earned with world records
> Global: 150,7 earned in benchmark rankings
> Hardware: 98,7 earned in hardware rankings
> competition: 0 earned in competitions
> Total Points: 249,4 points in total


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LMAO ive been







a lot and my eyes are borked up a bit








81 subs in a month .......... its official I don't have a life of any kind outside of work


----------



## alancsalt

Just don't spill any, or cry, on the keyboard....OK?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just don't spill any, or cry, on the keyboard....OK?


I was raised to not waste ANY beer or premixed beverages.........








I was born without tear ducts so I cant...............


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I was raised to not waste ANY beer or premixed beverages.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born without tear ducts so I cant...............


OMG That's It! The tear ducts explain the facial expression in your avatar. All this time I thought it was too much ethylene glycol, but the poor guy just needs some Visene.


----------



## alancsalt

You have indeed been blessed.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> OMG That's It! The tear ducts explain the facial expression in your avatar. All this time I thought it was too much ethylene glycol, but the poor guy just needs some Visene.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You have indeed been blessed.....
Click to expand...


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Well I feel like I'm starting to be less dumb with this chip and BIOS and OC in general. Last night I ran my first prime95 run that didn't crash within 30 minutes, it ran at least three hours.

However I've made changes and now it's even better, temps are MUCH better as vcore is lower


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Well I feel like I'm starting to be less dumb with this chip and BIOS and OC in general. Last night I ran my first prime95 run that didn't crash within 30 minutes, it ran at least three hours.
> 
> However I've made changes and now it's even better, temps are MUCH better as vcore is lower


The Vcore seems a little high for 4.5GHz, you could drop it to around 1.35v, that should help with the temps too. What cooling you using again?


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> VTT and VSCCA no more than 1.2v respectively auto volts are always higher so set those manually . LLC on extreme
> That screener was the first of many more on that chip it was a bit of a roughie


i get VSCCA 1.250 from the SPD tab in bios. looks like my ram wants that voltage ??
so maybe try VTT CPU at 1.2 and work up
I've only tried 1.184 and 1.25. nothing in between.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm currently at 1.385 vcore, I would LOVE to get it lower, but I'm having the problem like this morning prime95 blend ran in the background about 15 minutes fine while I was doing some other things I even ran autocad a few minutes but eventually when it froze and I got the BSOD, the error code was 101.

So I feel like I should be able to change some other BIOS settings to increase stability with a lower vcore, I just haven't nailed that down quite yet.

For cooling I'm running an Asetek 510lc closed liquid cpu system which is widely said to be a rebranded equivalent to the Corsair H50 which I know is nothing great. I'm running two fans push/pull across the radiator, one fan in the case's side intake vent that blows on the MB and GPU's, and a 1700 RPM 120 mm intake fan up front.

I know my cooling is lacking, and also I have a feeling that the TIM is inadequate, I plan on getting some thermal paste this week and redoing it, I didn't build the computer, its a work computer. All I've done so far is purchase and add 2 fans and change up their configuration a little.

Update: Trying a BCLK 30 and 34 multiplier at 1.36 at the moment. Cycled a few times before booting but so far its folding stable for about 15 minutes and temps are better.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

make sure CPU PLL is 1.65. should help you lower vcore...
oh and 0x101 and 0x01E are vcore related
i cannot shake the 0x101 when im trying 4875mhz. gotten vcore up to 1.52 temps hitting 80c after 20 min of prime95.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

My Vcore and temps are nice, I'm just having trouble booting. It attempts and power cycles a few times before it finally goes on and boots.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Last time it was bumping up the PLL that stabilized boot, but I know what that does to vcore. hmmmmm


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm currently at 1.385 vcore, I would LOVE to get it lower, but I'm having the problem like this morning prime95 blend ran in the background about 15 minutes fine while I was doing some other things I even ran autocad a few minutes but eventually when it froze and I got the BSOD, the error code was 101.
> 
> So I feel like I should be able to change some other BIOS settings to increase stability with a lower vcore, I just haven't nailed that down quite yet.
> 
> For cooling I'm running an Asetek 510lc closed liquid cpu system which is widely said to be a rebranded equivalent to the Corsair H50 which I know is nothing great. I'm running two fans push/pull across the radiator, one fan in the case's side intake vent that blows on the MB and GPU's, and a 1700 RPM 120 mm intake fan up front.
> 
> I know my cooling is lacking, and also I have a feeling that the TIM is inadequate, I plan on getting some thermal paste this week and redoing it, I didn't build the computer, its a work computer. All I've done so far is purchase and add 2 fans and change up their configuration a little.
> 
> Update: Trying a BCLK 30 and 34 multiplier at 1.36 at the moment. Cycled a few times before booting but so far its folding stable for about 15 minutes and temps are better.


Can you post bios screen shots (don't worry if it is a few pictures)? If not can you tell me the VCCSA, VTT, 2nd VTT Vcore, BCLK, the strap you are using, the multiplier and any energy saving things you have on please?


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Yeap I was actually working on this OC so I'd have a direction to go in to post BIOS screenshots














Here they are, the only thing that I know that I chaged after taking the screenshots is the turbo power and current (500 and 300) that look way out of place are both back at 140, in case just an FYI in case it jumps off the page.

I had my RAM at 1.5, its rated 1.5 to 1.6, but I noticed when I left it in auto BIOS was showing the RAM running at 1.65 while i was in the BIOS, so I tried changing it back to auto in my attempt to get it to boot.


----------



## glnn_23

Hi CharliesTheMan

If you are looking for 4.5 ghz try 43 X 105 baseclock. On my rig my volts are under 1.3 v in cpuz using offset voltage. I cannot go more than 105 but you might be able to. Using this ,with C states enabled will let your volts idle down.

I found I made great progress with an updated bios.

Having cool air blowing down from the roof of your case will help cool VRMs. I like all fans on intake and open as much of the rear of the case to expel heat.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi CharliesTheMan
> 
> If you are looking for 4.5 ghz try 43 X 105 baseclock. On my rig my volts are under 1.3 v in cpuz using offset voltage. I cannot go more than 105 but you might be able to. Using this ,with C states enabled will let your volts idle down.
> 
> I found I made great progress with an updated bios.
> 
> Having cool air blowing down from the roof of your case will help cool VRMs. I like all fans on intake and open as much of the rear of the case to expel heat.


I'm actually looking for about 5 ghz, but I'm wanting to get a really solid 4.5 ghz base profile. This is my computer for work, so I need to be able to put a hell of a load on it when I'm running CAD stuff in my office and showing off, and know its stable, but probably 70 percent of the time I'm wanting to run somewhere in the 4.6 to 4.75 range if I can get it there.

I'll keep that in mind with the case fans. I may try my top fan both ways. I'm planning to build a pretty close sibling to this rig for the house too so all the tips like that you can share I'll take.

I just started tweaking that base clock last night, besides pure strap and multiplier. My shipped BIOS killed the LAN connection when I moved from 100% and once I got away from trying that I didn't try to push it to 1.5 again until I had spent a few days and read this entire thread. The new BIOS works fine though and is more flexible.

Unlock my usual toys, this rig is different because it's for work so it actually has to work sometimes for someone besides me if it ever comes up, so my fans and case mods and things will remain subtle, but I'm collecting parts for the "black sheep" build which is the non working stay at home badass rebel sibling to the work rig.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> VTT and VSCCA no more than 1.2v respectively auto volts are always higher so set those manually . LLC on extreme
> That screener was the first of many more on that chip it was a bit of a roughie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get VSCCA 1.250 from the SPD tab in bios. looks like my ram wants that voltage ??
> so maybe try VTT CPU at 1.2 and work up
> I've only tried 1.184 and 1.25. nothing in between.
Click to expand...

Weird one, because both too much and too little can give issues. You have to find the goldilocks position ("just right") AFAIK.

It has been posted before by a reputable overclocker (who though escapes me right now) that volts in excess of 1.2v can hasten degradation. We all know auto goes in excess of requirements just so that "worst case" chips will still OC. I don't know that going by the "spd" figure is such a good idea.

I too used to run over 1.2, and thought I needed it, but have since found settings that work with it below.


----------



## glnn_23

CharliesTheMan
Have you tried dropping the clock from 130 to 125 or host clock freq from 105 to 100 and up the multiplier. Mine seems to work really well around 122


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Yeap I was actually working on this OC so I'd have a direction to go in to post BIOS screenshots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the only thing that I know that I chaged after taking the screenshots is the turbo power and current (500 and 300) that look way out of place are both back at 140, in case just an FYI in case it jumps off the page.
> 
> I had my RAM at 1.5, its rated 1.5 to 1.6, but I noticed when I left it in auto BIOS was showing the RAM running at 1.65 while i was in the BIOS, so I tried changing it back to auto in my attempt to get it to boot.


OK Set the:
VTT to 1.15v
IMC to 1.1v
CPU PLL to 1.8v
DRAM Voltage to 1.5v

Set the CPU clock ratio to 36
Host Clock frequency to 100
Processor base clock(gear ratio) leave it at 1.25
Lower the system memory multiplier to around 1333MHz (or as close as you can get)
Keep the memory timings the same.

We will see how this works before we try any fancy stuff, like using a 104.7 BCLK and getting you good energy efficiency with the rig.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Weird one, because both too much and too little can give issues. You have to find the goldilocks position ("just right") AFAIK.
> 
> It has been posted before by a reputable overclocker (who though escapes me right now) that volts in excess of 1.2v can hasten degradation. We all know auto goes in excess of requirements just so that "worst case" chips will still OC. I don't know that going by the "spd" figure is such a good idea.
> 
> I too used to run over 1.2, and thought I needed it, but have since found settings that work with it below.


Im hearin ya , I find that 1.1v is the sweet spot on my set up on both 3930k & 3820 . But my first 3820 I ran those 2ndary volts at 1.4 !


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> OK Set the:
> VTT to 1.15v
> IMC to 1.1v
> CPU PLL to 1.8v
> DRAM Voltage to 1.5v
> 
> Set the CPU clock ratio to 36
> Host Clock frequency to 100
> Processor base clock(gear ratio) leave it at 1.25
> Lower the system memory multiplier to around 1333MHz (or as close as you can get)
> Keep the memory timings the same.
> 
> We will see how this works before we try any fancy stuff, like using a 104.7 BCLK and getting you good energy efficiency with the rig.


Thanks I'll print these and try it out now. I think a couple of the settings I ran across and changed while I was going through every menu might have helped the boot problem. I had a manual VTT and IMC load line calibration (I think thats what its called i double checked) and I set it back to auto.

I'll be back once I change these settings and get things up and running.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Thanks I'll print these and try it out now. I think a couple of the settings I ran across and changed while I was going through every menu might have helped the boot problem. I had a manual VTT and IMC load line calibration (I think thats what its called i double checked) and I set it back to auto.
> 
> I'll be back once I change these settings and get things up and running.


I am assuming IMC is VSSCA so keep the LLC on auto, as for the CPU put it at the highest and adjust the CPU volts down until you get the voltage you want when you measure it in the OS.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

You're correct, IMC = VSSCA=System Agent


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> I am assuming IMC is VSSCA so keep the LLC on auto, as for the CPU put it at the highest and adjust the CPU volts down until you get the voltage you want when you measure it in the OS.


So far so good, I initially had left the vcore high just to make sure I could boot in order to send my results. It ran prime95 solid, so I rebooted and bumped vcore down to 1.34 and it's running good so far, I'm about to prime it.

How should I go about reducing PLL? Is it kind of a 1.8 or 1.65 one or the other type thing, or can I try reducing it incrementally like 1.76, 1.74, 1.70, then 1.65?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> So far so good, I initially had left the vcore high just to make sure I could boot in order to send my results. It ran prime95 solid, so I rebooted and bumped vcore down to 1.34 and it's running good so far, I'm about to prime it.
> 
> How should I go about reducing PLL? Is it kind of a 1.8 or 1.65 one or the other type thing, or can I try reducing it incrementally like 1.76, 1.74, 1.70, then 1.65?


Reducing PLL is more for when you have high clocks so 4.7+. Keep it at 1.8 for just now.

1.34v for 4.5GHz is higher than some others I have seen but not to bad, just keep an eye on the temperatures. I also noticed you have hyper-threading turned off you might want to turn that back on and the same for CPU EIST.

You may even get away with changing the CPU multiplier from 36 to 37 to get to 4.6GHz.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

will def try 1.1 and 1.2 on the VSSCA... i used to run 1.2 on my old ram. if anyone cares to look under tools>SPD in bios. See VSSCA voltage. mine says 1.25 so i've been rocking that for a few days.
I'll try lowering only VSSCA and report any stability changes...
the idea of lowering PLL is to hopefully be stable with lower vcore where as before, you were'nt.
I used to need 1.49 @ 4750 and lowering my PLL to 1.65 allowed me to lower vcore to 1.46.
So you could def wait til you have a stable OC where you want it and give it a shot then...
my ram is running @ 2333mhz. It has been said ram over 2000mhz or so may need +.1 to PLL. As in 1.9 when compared to the 1.8 stock setting.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Yeap I've seen it just like you said, reducing the PLL when I was running my 4.75 to 4.8 BIOS config made a huge difference, it allowed me to reduce vcore enough to bring my temps down. But that setup wasn't a daily driver stable configuration.

I ran prime 95 about an hour just now after using you guys' input, with 4.5 and 1.325, I think I can get the vcore down a little lower. PLL will have to stay for now, at these lower freq and vcore the ghosts in my machine seem to not like 1.65 or 1.76 at all.

Now that my vcore is headed in a reasonable direction I'm going to try bumping my ram speed up to around 1700-1900, it's at the multiplier for 10 that ends up at 1333 or real close to that when it figures up the OC settings, usually this setup likes that 1600 setting that actually runs around 1850-2000 depending on the other settings.

Thanks guys, when I ran prime 95 for over an hour, I was running AutoCAD and doing a good bit of drawing and dimensioning and it still ran stable with no prime95 errors or freezes, and my temps were excellent in my opinion considering the load I was putting on it with prime95 and AutoCAD.

Update: 1.32 with hyperthreading enabled would give me a 101 BSOD, bumped it up to 132.5 for the time being, i'll try some of the other power saving options in just a little bit.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

New question for you guys.

Everything boots perfect with a multiplier of 36 and turbo mode set to 36 on all cores. When i change the turbo settings for all cores at 37 instead of 36, the computer posts and acts like its booted but Windows doesn't boot.

It seems to do it even if I increase the vcore some, One time after the black screen was on for a while I got a BSOD 009X, but I bumped up vcore and the number 9x references and I didn't get a BSOD but no windows boot either, and then as soon as I changed the turbo multiplier to 36 Windows fired right up.

Anyone ever seen that? I'm thinking maybe it's because I changed the turbo speed but not the main clock (my power saving is currently disabled), but I had to boot back up and get some work done.


----------



## TechXero

Hey guys...

I have the i7 3820 which just arrived yesterday along with the GA-X79-UP4 mobo. Now I know that this mobo is only partially unlocked so OC is limited. Plus fact that at this moment I only got the Intel Stock CPU Fan, as well as 4GB 2x2gb Kingston regular RAM. But all that will soon change, and I will have GSkill RipjawZ Z 32gb 4x8GB and Corsair H60 (Cannot afford better for now) ...

That said, I have had so many issues getting this motherboard to run, either not powering on out of the box or giving me Corrupt Bios messages. It's all good now on latest F3p version. What I want to know is, on my current setup can I OC without corrupting anything ? And how far can I go ? I have never OC'ed before so be kind and specific please.

I have read a few posts here but found most of it hard to understand. I noticed that EZTune6 has 3 OC buttons can it be used ? It is said that it was made for n00bs like me. But I tried option 2 and that resulted in a corrupt Bios. Thank goodness for backup Bios...



Please help a fellow n00b...

Thanks...


----------



## Maximization

using the easy tune you should be fine, this is actually hinting at how to push it further


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> New question for you guys.
> 
> Everything boots perfect with a multiplier of 36 and turbo mode set to 36 on all cores. When i change the turbo settings for all cores at 37 instead of 36, the computer posts and acts like its booted but Windows doesn't boot.
> 
> It seems to do it even if I increase the vcore some, One time after the black screen was on for a while I got a BSOD 009X, but I bumped up vcore and the number 9x references and I didn't get a BSOD but no windows boot either, and then as soon as I changed the turbo multiplier to 36 Windows fired right up.
> 
> Anyone ever seen that? I'm thinking maybe it's because I changed the turbo speed but not the main clock (my power saving is currently disabled), but I had to boot back up and get some work done.


It should take around 1.35v for 4.6, you may want to bump the VTT a little just don't go over 1.2v on the VTT. Make sure all the c-states are disabled, C1E is fine to have on. What is your IMC voltage?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> using the easy tune you should be fine, this is actually hinting at how to push it further


Like I said in my post I did try option 2 it resulted in a corrupt Bios ... So I am not sure anymore xD


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've been enjoying my rig and haven't bothered going past 4.1ghz so far...I'll experiment this weekend and report with results.
I have my h60 set as exhaust at the top (rotated ft02 style cm 690 II







) and have front intake 140mm pointing at the ram and vrm and temps are decent at 61c max while mining primecoin (similar load to prime95).

Used to be at 75c max at those clocks and 1.24v so it improved drastically after re doing the tim application and working on airflow. There's still room for improvement since I'm still missing one of the 4 block screws (forgot it at a friend's house lol)

I had lots of trouble with a mixed ram set I tried running with quad channel, so I reverted back to two equal 2gb 2000mhz cl9 sticks, using xmp profile (1866mhz without touching anything and 1.6v)
So, 1.1v for imc is good then? I reduced pll to 1.65v btw.

Here's a pic of my rig: (case mod not finished)



EDIT: those two nidec 120x38mm fans are gone now...I have a single ty-140 there, which will change to a pair of gelid silent 12 pwm fans eventually. And I still need to finish the case custom floor, which will be geared for 480 rad support. The front already takes a 360 rad and the rear fits a 240.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hmmmm , turkey shanks , veg and apple sauce for dinner


----------



## TechXero

I guess no one can help me xD

And I thought that this was the place to get help with OC issues...

Ok then... Thanks anyway guys


----------



## alancsalt

Hey, it's not easy to know what's going to help....

Me, wouldn't touch Easy Tune or AISuite or any software OC. You don't have your rig in your sig so reading back, a GA-X79-UP4.

I see a few ppls have had fun with these already. http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=GA-X79-UP4

If you r worried about data corruption get something like Paragon Drive Copy and make an image so you can restore instead of reinstall. I don't bork my installs that often, but that's one way.

Since you have a Gigabyte, I'd suggest this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers.

If it is stable at stock, then you should be able to overclock. The sort of things that can mess you up are faulty ram or PSUs. Doesn't hurt to memtest your ram to make sure it's up to it. Generally though your BSODs can tell you roughly whats wrong with an OC - http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

No magic answer though...generally takes a bit of time, patience and experimentation to find what works for your particular hardware combination. Remember, even if someone has exactly the same parts as you they won't overclock the same. There are quality variations, hence you can get "golden" bits and "lemons". Hopefully you are closer to gold than lemon.


----------



## TechXero

Yeah i read those guides. Since am new to all this, for one am scared since i already got corrupted Bios 3 times, most the time Board wouldn't turn on as if no power was being delivered. For 2 all this seems so darn complicated.

I have no idea how to get it back from coma, so far all 3 times it came back alone giving me corrupted Bios message then restoring itself from backup. I guess i call that lucky.

Anyways my RAM are regular Kingston 1333 ones.

What do you think of them corruptions?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That would do my head in ive got one of those UP4's as well havent used it since i gots the RF4 thats nearly 12mths . Never flashed the bios cause at the time there wasnt on to flash







Couldnt get any more than 4.5G and lots of voltage droop








Can you rma by any chance ?
It could be a faulty bios chip


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> That would do my head in ive got one of those UP4's as well havent used it since i gots the RF4 thats nearly 12mths . Never flashed the bios cause at the time there wasnt on to flash mad.gif Couldnt get any more than 4.5G and lots of voltage droop madsmiley.png
> Can you rma by any chance ?
> It could be a faulty bios chip


I do not live in a country where RMA is possible plus Warranty is only valid for a week... I am in Tech Hell... So I gotta do with what I got. That being said, what I get from what you said is, screw that board, better not attempt an OC due to it being unstable... It runs great stock though. no issues so far. Only had issues when I hit the 4.1 OC option in Easy Tuner.

BTW ANY stable OC would be great... I am not a Hardcore OC guy. I don't want to break records here. My system is running fine on 3.8Ghz OC right now, it came like that out of the box so I dunno !

Ok then... No OC for me xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I do not live in a country where RMA is possible plus Warranty is only valid for a week... I am in Tech Hell... So I gotta do with what I got. That being said, what I get from what you said is, screw that board, better not attempt an OC due to it being unstable... It runs great stock though. no issues so far. Only had issues when I hit the 4.1 OC option in Easy Tuner.
> 
> BTW ANY stable OC would be great... I am not a Hardcore OC guy. I don't want to break records here. My system is running fine on 3.8Ghz OC right now, it came like that out of the box so I dunno !
> 
> Ok then... No OC for me xD


Have a look at post #4129 and #4130


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Have a look at post #4129 and #4130


I have, but my RAM is 1333 not 1600 xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I have, but my RAM is 1333 not 1600 xD


You know that you can drop the ram speed down to 1333 separate from your clock speed


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> You know that you can drop the ram speed down to 1333 separate from your clock speed


My RAM stock speed is 1333 I don't have my GSkill yet... Just some crappy Kingston ones xD


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> My RAM stock speed is 1333 I don't have my GSkill yet... Just some crappy Kingston ones xD


Can you access the BIOS at all?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Can you access the BIOS at all?


Yes now I can but all is stock... Well not really Stock clock is 3.6 but for some reason by default it was OC'ed to 3.8 outta da box !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yep thats the stock intel turbo boost


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Yep thats the stock intel turbo boost


Ok so now what ? I want to get to 4.1 that's all am asking for .... How ?

It seems this CPU/Motherboard combo are a match made in Hell so i will quit OC attempt before i fry them both seeing i got no idea what am doing. Will leave the OCing to the pros. I got no $ to squander on new parts barely managed to scrap some for them parts xD

Thanks anyways guys....

A sad almost OC'er


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> OK Set the:
> VTT to 1.15v
> IMC to 1.1v
> CPU PLL to 1.8v
> DRAM Voltage to 1.5v
> 
> Set the CPU clock ratio to 36
> Host Clock frequency to 100
> Processor base clock(gear ratio) leave it at 1.25
> Lower the system memory multiplier to around 1333MHz (or as close as you can get)
> Keep the memory timings the same.
> 
> We will see how this works before we try any fancy stuff, like using a 104.7 BCLK and getting you good energy efficiency with the rig.


Try this, if you want to keep the energy efficient settings use 1.00 processor base clock (gear ratio) and set the CPU turbo clock to 43. You may want to lower the ram clock lower than 1333MHz. This is a sort of s starter you may be able to get some of the settings to run lower voltages.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Ok so now what ? I want to get to 4.1 that's all am asking for .... How ?
> 
> It seems this CPU/Motherboard combo are a match made in Hell so i will quit OC attempt before i fry them both seeing i got no idea what am doing. Will leave the OCing to the pros. I got no $ to squander on new parts barely managed to scrap some for them parts xD
> 
> Thanks anyways guys....
> 
> A sad almost OC'er


It aint the chip that's the issue its the giga board and your lack of understanding that's is hindering you . If you really don't know what you are doing , don't


----------



## CharliesTheMan

TechXHero what is your BIOS version?

I think you can get this thing straightened out. I went through similar issues as you did early on using easy tune. I learned that's just part of using such a utility on a component where no two specs will be identical between the boards.

Don't stress over the corrupted BIOS of the past that's why you spent the money on a board with dual BIOS.

I've read your posts twice and I'm going to read again, but I didn't see your BIOS version posted. I think that's a lot of your problem. You can't overclock the shipped BIOS or f3p using some of the methods you've mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> TechXHero what is your BIOS version?
> 
> I think you can get this thing straightened out. I went through similar issues as you did early on using easy tune. I learned that's just part of using such a utility on a component where no two specs will be identical between the boards.
> 
> Don't stress over the corrupted BIOS of the past that's why you spent the money on a board with dual BIOS.
> 
> I've read your posts twice and I'm going to read again, but I didn't see your BIOS version posted. I think that's a lot of your problem. You can't overclock the shipped BIOS or f3p using some of the methods you've mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Im glad you piped up mate the only way (for me ) to help would be to install up4 in my rig and start again , not prepared to do that atm


----------



## Difunto

Hey MADMAN! i followed ur advice a while ago and reached 4.87GHZ and i also decided to go water! so i got a Swiftech H20 Edge HD kit and got pressure fittings my temps are nice.


Thank you Madman!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> TechXHero what is your BIOS version?
> 
> I think you can get this thing straightened out. I went through similar issues as you did early on using easy tune. I learned that's just part of using such a utility on a component where no two specs will be identical between the boards.
> 
> Don't stress over the corrupted BIOS of the past that's why you spent the money on a board with dual BIOS.
> 
> I've read your posts twice and I'm going to read again, but I didn't see your BIOS version posted. I think that's a lot of your problem. You can't overclock the shipped BIOS or f3p using some of the methods you've mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad you piped up mate the only way (for me ) to help would be to install up4 in my rig and start again , not prepared to do that atm
Click to expand...

I'm more than glad to use the knowledge I have to help someone. I'm into Android development with custom roms and kernels, and support just happened to be my niche.

I won't assist or instruct on topics I don't consider myself qualified to teach yet, but I'll gladly help any user with a gigabyte board and issues I've dealt with, and then they can take their setup from there and listen to the advice from you guys.

I'll keep an eye on the thread and if the user pops in have him PM me if it's needed.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Hey MADMAN! i followed ur advice a while ago and reached 4.87GHZ and i also decided to go water! so i got a Swiftech H20 Edge HD kit and got pressure fittings my temps are nice.
> 
> 
> Thank you Madman!


Glad I could help ......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm more than glad to use the knowledge I have to help someone. I'm into Android development with custom roms and kernels, and support just happened to be my niche.
> 
> I won't assist or instruct on topics I don't consider myself qualified to teach yet, but I'll gladly help any user with a gigabyte board and issues I've dealt with, and then they can take their setup from there and listen to the advice from you guys.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the thread and if the user pops in have him PM me if it's needed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


And that's why your CharliesTheMan








Good to know dude mucho gracias


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> TechXHero what is your BIOS version?
> 
> I think you can get this thing straightened out. I went through similar issues as you did early on using easy tune. I learned that's just part of using such a utility on a component where no two specs will be identical between the boards.
> 
> Don't stress over the corrupted BIOS of the past that's why you spent the money on a board with dual BIOS.
> 
> I've read your posts twice and I'm going to read again, but I didn't see your BIOS version posted. I think that's a lot of your problem. You can't overclock the shipped BIOS or f3p using some of the methods you've mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks buddy, my Bios is F3p so I can't do anything ? I have come to think my crappy RAM might be the one hindering my OC attempts since they got no XMP ....So what can I do ? AM such a n00b that all I know how to do is follow guides. I need to know what values to use... I cannot guess...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Thanks buddy, my Bios is F3p so I can't do anything ? I have come to think my crappy RAM might be the one hindering my OC attempts since they got no XMP ....So what can I do ? AM such a n00b that all I know how to do is follow guides. I need to know what values to use... I cannot guess...


You don't need to use XMP to overclock , but new ram would def help
PM CharliesTheMan with your probs he's keen to help .

Nite all


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Thanks buddy, my Bios is F3p so I can't do anything ? I have come to think my crappy RAM might be the one hindering my OC attempts since they got no XMP ....So what can I do ? AM such a n00b that all I know how to do is follow guides. I need to know what values to use... I cannot guess...


Have you seen sin0822's guide on x79? It may be a place to start to learn about OCing x79 and as well he is using a gigabyte board.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_20

Also do what the madman said.


----------



## kizwan

Have anyone actually degraded (unintentionally) their chip with VTT >1.2V?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Have anyone actually degraded (unintentionally) their chip with VTT >1.2V?


Funny you mention that the Asus OC guide for the Rampage IV states that 1.35v was fine to use
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> VTT CPU Voltage & 2 VTTCPU Voltage: To let users over-volt part of the CPU VTT that affects OC without over-volting the part of VTT that does not affect OC, we split up VTT rails to VTT and Secondary VTT.
> 
> VTT over-volting helps with DRAM and BCLK Overclocking. Secondary VTT does not. However, try to maintain at most a 300mv delta between both voltages for stability. 1.40v is fine on these CPUs. 1.35v is sufficient most of the time.


----------



## alancsalt

Wasn't that for C1 stepping? I think it's to C2 stepping chips that the 1.2v vtt limit applies?


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Funny you mention that the Asus OC guide for the Rampage IV states that 1.35v was fine to use


I was a little scared when he said that lol no worries though.
reading over the Asus oc guide again last night and noticed he even says 1.4 is fine but 1.35 is usually enough. My ram is [email protected] with [email protected] 4750. Pretty sure my vccsa likes to be at least 1.2. The Asus guide confirms this mostly as it states 1.8 as a starting point and ram above 2000 MHz may need a slight bump. Weird x01E and 019 stop codes when it's too low from what I can tell...
Just trying to get 4875 stable on my cpu as I continue to 5ghz.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Thanks buddy, my Bios is F3p so I can't do anything ? I have come to think my crappy RAM might be the one hindering my OC attempts since they got no XMP ....So what can I do ? AM such a n00b that all I know how to do is follow guides. I need to know what values to use... I cannot guess...


I'm helping him via PM but I wanted to post this for others who run across it. I actually don't think any of your components are a problem. I'm going to help upgrade the BIOS to f3u which is the best starter BIOS and has all the features working. I couldn't get XMP working at first with f3p the older BIOS but I was trying profile one, and f3p BIOS version, when you change the BCLK from 100 to like 104, it breaks the ethernet adapter, at least for me it did. After updating the BIOS to f3t and f3u, I tried XMP profile 2 and it worked right off the bat, and the glitch where changing BCLK disabled things was also fixed. Profile 2 may have worked on the older BIOS, but that other bug was a party crasher for OC so I didn't test thoroughly after finding it.

I actually thought my RAM might be a problem and then learned that some of my mentors who are overclocking the snot out of their chips are using almost the same G.Skill ram. And it turned out that my "budget" RAM compared to the really expensive stuff is running as well as some people's that costs twice as much, and I don't even know a lot about RAM timings yet.

tldr version; I'm glad I didn't get discouraged after a few rough attempts, and kept reading and experimenting, because my rig is actually doing great with the parts I thought were a problem until I found the right BIOS version and learned what my components like.


----------



## TechXero

Yep i can't wait to get things going.... I am up n about ready to go... OC time!

EDIT :

Thanks to CharliesTheMan, I have successfully managed to get my rig safely to 4.1Ghz with no issues whatsoever. We started off with a solid base, then slowly modified voltage. I kept getting 38 Degrees C in idle and 65 C under Prime95 stress test. So from what Charlie told me, it seems I can easily get to 4.3/4.5Ghz. But first will have to run current config for a few days, make sure all is fine before attempting to any higher...

So, if you got any doubts about this Mobo/CPU, please don't, if you know what you are doing all will be great... Anyway below I will link you to settings we used. Screenshots by Charlie not me... Use them as a reference.

Reference settings














































Proof of stability



















Hope this helps...

And thanks again to CharliesTheMan ... He definitely IS the Man









*~ Sent Via My Nexus 4 ~*
| *Twitter / Blog : @TechXero / TechXeroBlog* |


----------



## TAURUS77

hello guys!
I would like to make a soft overclock of my i7 3820 only by increasing the multiplier to about 43 but I have no idea on how to set the bios.
I do not want to change any other parameters because for my job I need a total stability of my workstation.
My MB is MSI Big Bang XPower II
Thanks in advance for the help that you give me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> hello guys!
> I would like to make a soft overclock of my i7 3820 only by increasing the multiplier to about 43 but I have no idea on how to set the bios.
> I do not want to change any other parameters because for my job I need a total stability of my workstation.
> My MB is MSI Big Bang XPower II
> Thanks in advance for the help that you give me.


!st page will get you there use the 4.5 settings and drop the blck to 100 and multi to 43 pretty much


----------



## ivanlabrie

Played around a bit and found my max oc for 24/7 using an H60...pull fan only.

4.3ghz with 1.25x strap, and 98.51mhz bclk, nets me 1970mhz ram with xpm timings (9-9-9-24-2t, ripjaws x, psc, black heatsink, 2x2gb).
The imc can go up to 2300mhz with 1.13v for imc and vtt, didn't try more volts...
I'm using 1.1v for imc and vtt, and 1.65v for pll, as well as 1.285v vcore and 1.6v for ram.
Thanks for the insight posted here, learned a great deal about this platform here.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

What are your prime95 temps? I'm running very similar rig config, I'm using an h50 but fans are push/pull. I'm working on a very similar overclock, going to try tweaking a few settings since I know what you're running with 1.285, I haven't been able to get my vcore that low and stay prime95/max folding stable.

I'm interested in your temps because I'm getting ready to replace my TIM, my system was assembled by someone else and I'm thinking they didn't do the greatest job of applying thermal paste. I'd like to have some comparison temps though before I tear my rig apart.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## Adam101

Hey guys/girls,

quick question...figured Id ask rather then wonder!

So when I overclocked my 3820, by 125 x 36. I did not change my ram timings or ram voltage but it overclocks to 1666 from 1600, and ram voltage is auto and shows as 1.5. I tested my system and it its all stable...

But my question is - is this OK or should I manually enter ram voltage at 1.5 what it is listed as in its specs?

Also my timings are all auto I believe but show up in bios and windows as what they should be in its specs. is this ok too or should i enter these timings as manual also.

Thank you as always!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> What are your prime95 temps? I'm running very similar rig config, I'm using an h50 but fans are push/pull. I'm working on a very similar overclock, going to try tweaking a few settings since I know what you're running with 1.285, I haven't been able to get my vcore that low and stay prime95/max folding stable.
> 
> I'm interested in your temps because I'm getting ready to replace my TIM, my system was assembled by someone else and I'm thinking they didn't do the greatest job of applying thermal paste. I'd like to have some comparison temps though before I tear my rig apart.


I-m at 77c-81c under max load, but mainly because I'm missing one of the 4 block screws (I should get it this weekend, forgot it at a friend's house) and maybe because I'm only running a pull fan.
I need this to run 24/7 so I backed down to 4.1ghz/1.24v till I get that screw and add a second fan.
This chip is capable if 5ghz on air, maybe some more on cold, it was owned by a fellow bench team member (overclockers.com team) so I know what it can do. Got it super cheap too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Exactly what I did after seeing that pic...dropped temps by 10c.


----------



## TAURUS77

These are the images from my bios. What should I set in order to change the multiplier.
I try to click on the item ADJUST CPU RATIO but nothing happens, seems to be not settable.







can someone help me step by step to overclock this cpu??


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

were talking about vtt over here too... http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/official-sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1920#post_20680201


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Interesting. Are we actually preferring this over the pea sized method?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> Interesting. Are we actually preferring this over the pea sized method?


For sb-e I think so, ihs is friggen huge man.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

I use a rather large pea sized amount. Think 1.5x.
But the reasoning for this is the talked about larger chip area, correct? Any other reasons?
Will have to try this soon. I'm gonna add a MOSFET block to my loop in a few days so I'll be able to then...
My cpu idles at 30-31c pretty consistently. And never seen it over 74c stress testing. I will let you know my new temps and be sure to take a pic of my thermal paste application.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys/girls,
> 
> quick question...figured Id ask rather then wonder!
> 
> So when I overclocked my 3820, by 125 x 36. I did not change my ram timings or ram voltage but it overclocks to 1666 from 1600, and ram voltage is auto and shows as 1.5. I tested my system and it its all stable...
> 
> But my question is - is this OK or should I manually enter ram voltage at 1.5 what it is listed as in its specs?
> 
> Also my timings are all auto I believe but show up in bios and windows as what they should be in its specs. is this ok too or should i enter these timings as manual also.
> 
> Thank you as always!!!


Lol . just wondering if the above is ok or if I should have entered it manually.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Lol . just wondering if the above is ok or if I should have entered it manually.


no need to enter timings (most of them) manually. just double check the spd tab in cpu-z and see if it matches (sounds like you did that)
I generally set ram voltage to 1.65 manually. with intel you have to pick an xmp profile to set it. but if its stable at 1.5 then i guess that's even better.
whats your vcore at 4500mhz just out of curiosity.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> no need to enter timings (most of them) manually. just double check the spd tab in cpu-z and see if it matches (sounds like you did that)
> I generally set ram voltage to 1.65 manually. with intel you have to pick an xmp profile to set it. but if its stable at 1.5 then i guess that's even better.
> whats your vcore at 4500mhz just out of curiosity.


Cool. Just worried my ram voltage and the other ram settings vtt is it I thinkkk etc will like overheat as its on auto. But the ram voltage and timings in the spd tab do look the same at 1.5 and its spec timings.

I read that I/people should always enter these manually so worries me lol. Vcore is 1.34. Havent tested it lower yet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Exactly what I did after seeing that pic...dropped temps by 10c.
Click to expand...

There is a method to my madness....... I just don't do these things for the sake of it............ my crap works









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Cool. Just worried my ram voltage and the other ram settings vtt is it I thinkkk etc will like overheat as its on auto. But the ram voltage and timings in the spd tab do look the same at 1.5 and its spec timings.
> 
> I read that I/people should always enter these manually so worries me lol. Vcore is 1.34. Havent tested it lower yet


You have nothing to stress about


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> There is a method to my madness....... I just don't do these things for the sake of it............ my crap works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to stress about


Thank you HC! You guys rock man.







. I just got worried as my Dram voltages/timing is Auto i'll be working/gaming and pop blow my ram lol.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> These are the images from my bios. What should I set in order to change the multiplier.
> I try to click on the item ADJUST CPU RATIO but nothing happens, seems to be not settable.
> 
> can someone help me step by step to overclock this cpu??


no love over @ [OFFICIAL] MSI Big Bang XPower II owners club & overclocking thread?
change adjust cpu ratio to manual. (anybody know why its not working for him? bios update?)
raise bclk (cpu strap) to 125.
set multi to 36
up the voltage to 1.325 - 1.35 (you'll def end up lowering this alot if you just want to stay @ 4500mhz)
make sure dram is where you left it. (might have to lower dram frequency by 1x)
look up some appropriate settings for you llc (load line calibration). let us see the "vdroop offset control" options.
save and restart. (you should post)
if you want to go higher, raise multi by 1 and see if you post again.
if you don't post, raise voltage to 1.375 - 1.4
if (when) you do post, run prime 95, and monitor cpu temps. try and stay under 85c in prime.
rinse and repeat. i would shoot for 1.41 volts and see how high you can get. probably 4625 (multi @ 37), or maybe even 4750mhz. (multi @ 38)
suppose you could raise volts as high as 1.45 on air and 1.5 on water. permitting your temps are in order... it may take closer to 1.475 to achieve 4750. hopefully not though.
sorry if i didn't help at all


----------



## CharliesTheMan

We need some action in here! Guess I better get off my butt and replace the TIM in my prebuilt system and get to posting some benchmark screenies.

On a different note, the new Gigabyte beta BIOS with IB support has a lot of the same features you Asus guys use to make us envy you. That should make things easier as far as Gigabyte users converting your Asus settings to their Gigabyte settings.


----------



## Scorpion667

SO who has the highest 24/7 overclock? Why don't you put OC statistics in OP?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> We need some action in here! Guess I better get off my butt and replace the TIM in my prebuilt system and get to posting some benchmark screenies.
> 
> On a different note, the new Gigabyte beta BIOS with IB support has a lot of the same features you Asus guys use to make us envy you. That should make things easier as far as Gigabyte users converting your Asus settings to their Gigabyte settings.


What bios is that? Is there a good bios for the ud3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> SO who has the highest 24/7 overclock? Why don't you put OC statistics in OP?


Good call...


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> SO who has the highest 24/7 overclock? Why don't you put OC statistics in OP?


i think allot of 3820 owners don't overclock or don't need too


----------



## whitie63

This is my 24/7 over clock I just like to maximize gaming I know i'm a little over the top but as they say if you got it use it....


----------



## CharliesTheMan

My rig was assembled by someone else, I pulled the heat sync last night to replace the thermal paste and there was a lot of crap everywhere with a bare spot in the middle.

Not sure if its due to poor application or a high spot in the heat sync. I need some input from someone who removes heat syncs more often than me. How abnormal is this?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> My rig was assembled by someone else, I pulled the heat sync last night to replace the thermal paste and there was a lot of crap everywhere with a bare spot in the middle.
> 
> Not sure if its due to poor application or a high spot in the heat sync. I need some input from someone who removes heat syncs more often than me. How abnormal is this?


Holy crap that is a Iot, who made this for you? They could have damaged the system doing that.

The bare spot is due to the pressure of the waterbIock, the CPU IHS is not totally flat from what l remember, it has a little convex.

Redo it, use madman's method, it works. I haven't tried it at first l thought he was joking


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> My rig was assembled by someone else, I pulled the heat sync last night to replace the thermal paste and there was a lot of crap everywhere with a bare spot in the middle.
> 
> Not sure if its due to poor application or a high spot in the heat sync. I need some input from someone who removes heat syncs more often than me. How abnormal is this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1) Too much TIM
2) Looking at the TIM impression left on the chip, I can tell poor mount.


----------



## Eufawria

I usually do pea size for Ivy and Hassy while line for Sandy E, I should try this is see if temps are changed.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Holy crap that is a Iot, who made this for you? They could have damaged the system doing that.
> 
> The bare spot is due to the pressure of the waterbIock, the CPU IHS is not totally flat from what l remember, it has a little convex.
> 
> Redo it, use madman's method, it works. I haven't tried it at first l thought he was joking


^^^^ This....My first and second installation of my 3820 was done with madman's method and it works great....There is some method to his madness....


----------



## Echosilence

My 24/7 OC:





VCORE in BIOS (manual) is set to 1.360
VCCSA is set to 1.200
PLL: 1.8
VTTCPU is 1.2
CPU LLC: Extreme
VCCSA LLC: High
C1E: Enabled
C3,C6,C7: Disabled

At full load (IBT Very High) it kicks VCORE up to 1.408 and temps are maxed out at 81 C.
Idling at low 30s

CPU is running on air (push/pull)

I'd really like to lower my temps but is there a way doing this without lowering speed/going on water?

Any help is welcome!!


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

which CPU cooler do you have?


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


UPDATE I was going to try this but im out of any thermal paste i'd want to use : ( I only have the standard Cooler Master TIM and some Cooler Master Eiscreme which i assume is better (for water blocks at least.
Think it would be worth it to wipe off the arctic silver and try the MadMan Method with what i have?
I would have to anyway but i ordered the wrong tubing (rigid, lol) for my mosfet block. So I'm starring at everything to expand my loop except the tubing.
As a side note Did upgrade [rad] fans to corsair sp 120/ and [top rear, exaust] fan to an af 140. Idle temps are the same but whisper quite. Yet to stress max temps...


----------



## Echosilence

If you meant me then Xigmatek dark knight + 2Xcorsair sp120. Push / pull.

@shushine..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> My rig was assembled by someone else, I pulled the heat sync last night to replace the thermal paste and there was a lot of crap everywhere with a bare spot in the middle.
> 
> Not sure if its due to poor application or a high spot in the heat sync. I need some input from someone who removes heat syncs more often than me. How abnormal is this?


HOLY OVERDOSE OF TIM ON MY CPU BATMAN








LOOOL








Whoever did that should have this done to them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ^^^^ This....My first and second installation of my 3820 was done with madman's method and it works great....There is some method to his madness....


Im not just a 'pretty face'









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> If you meant me then Xigmatek dark knight + 2Xcorsair sp120. Push / pull.
> 
> @shushine..


If you wanna drop temps re-seat your cooler or go water


----------



## alancsalt

Shouldn't you be off doing another twelve hour day to pay for more HWbot?


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Here's my before and after shots


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Here's my before and after shots


PS - I wish I could say I overdosed my rig or a negligent friend but that's out of a Cyberpower rig. Luckily there was none in the socket but it was everywhere else. I spent about two hours cleaning things up very carefully.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm tribute to the mad man I present my method with a photo of my other significant other


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Shouldn't you be off doing another twelve hour day to pay for more HWbot?


Har Har Har good morning funny moderator man








How art thou ?
Just about to beat my 3D Mk 11 Perfomance score , had to re-install win 7 to get it to work . Fingers crossed


----------



## alancsalt

Should keep an image of it....expecting more gold, or is that already.....??


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> My 24/7 OC:
> 
> VCORE in BIOS (manual) is set to 1.360
> VCCSA is set to 1.200
> PLL: 1.8
> VTTCPU is 1.2
> CPU LLC: Extreme
> VCCSA LLC: High
> C1E: Enabled
> C3,C6,C7: Disabled
> 
> At full load (IBT Very High) it kicks VCORE up to 1.408 and temps are maxed out at 81 C.
> Idling at low 30s
> 
> CPU is running on air (push/pull)
> 
> I'd really like to lower my temps but is there a way doing this without lowering speed/going on water?
> 
> Any help is welcome!!


i think you can get away with cpu llc on high. that would help a lot...
try PLL @ 1.65. if you find your stable try and lower vcore some more.
and if you only reach 81c while stress testing don't worry about it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Should keep an image of it.... expecting more gold , or is that already.....??


I will cause its going on HWBOT








Its ONLY one more gold


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got a few 2 pointer 1# with my rig lol









Need to get back into benching...getting dual ref 7970s soonish.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> i think you can get away with cpu llc on high. that would help a lot...
> try PLL @ 1.65. if you find your stable try and lower vcore some more.
> and if you only reach 81c while stress testing don't worry about it


I have asus p9x79 board with minimum PLL of 1.800. also I have corsair 300r case so fitting a custom loop would be a pain in the ass and AIO w/c isn't exactly the "thing"


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Holy crap that is a Iot, who made this for you? They could have damaged the system doing that.
> 
> The bare spot is due to the pressure of the waterbIock, the CPU IHS is not totally flat from what l remember, it has a little convex.
> 
> Redo it, use madman's method, it works. I haven't tried it at first l thought he was joking


Sorry I missed your post yesterday.

This is my work rig, I downsized my own business a lot and went to work for another company, they knew I was a bit of a computer nerd and it was waiting for me when I got to work my first day.

It was purchased from/assembled by Cyber Power. I pulled the heat sync specifically to replace the TIM, I just felt like after watching my core temps all day everyday for weeks that I could improve on what was there. Then I got into it that night and it was a mess, literally. It was on the mounting plate, too close to the socket for comfort. I've included pics of the before, during and after since your post. Thanks for the info on the IHS.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hey guys I'm settling in on getting an Asus board for my 3820.

I pulled the trigger on a Sabertooth to start.

I wanted to get the thoughts of the guys w/ Asus boards. What's the difference in clockability between say a Rampage, Sabertooth and P9X79? The Sabertooth is pricy vs a P9X79, and it seems like an older board since the ST doesn't have a powered E-SATA, but the P9X79 does.

Which one is clocking well for you guys?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hey guys I'm settling in on getting an Asus board for my 3820.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Sabertooth to start.
> 
> I wanted to get the thoughts of the guys w/ Asus boards. What's the difference in clockability between say a Rampage, Sabertooth and P9X79? The Sabertooth is pricy vs a P9X79, and it seems like an older board since the ST doesn't have a powered E-SATA, but the P9X79 does.
> 
> Which one is clocking well for you guys?


Personally l would go for a asus x79 deluxe, it has a lot of things and no fan on the PCH. AIthough you can unplug the fan on the PCH to shut it up, if you get the sabertooth take the thermal armor off, it does exactly as it says it protects the case airflow from cooling the VRM correctly.

They will all clock roughly, the rampage you may be able to squeeze some more out compared to others


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Personally l would go for a asus x79 deluxe, it has a lot of things and no fan on the PCH. AIthough you can unplug the fan on the PCH to shut it up, if you get the sabertooth take the thermal armor off, it does exactly as it says it protects the case airflow from cooling the VRM correctly.
> 
> They will all clock roughly, the rampage you may be able to squeeze some more out compared to others


RF4 will let you o/volt everything


----------



## Shogon

Between the Rampage 4 Extreme and P9x79 the Rampage 4 let me overclock a bit higher and also gave me more options for volts and limits. But honestly even with the p9x79 being the cheapest from them it overclocked my 3930k to 4.6 nicely with 1.4V. I say my 3930k wasn't that good of a chip, at least compared to this 3820










http://valid.canardpc.com/2rlv43
1.18v - vtt
1.17v - vccsa
1.66v - PLL

I haven't tried a higher memory overclock yet but I may go for 2000 MHz. I'm just surprised by this CPU, I thought it would be worse compared to my 3930k that topped around 4.7 Ghz with 1.44V. Could not get anything higher no matter how much voltage I used. Who needs an unlocked multiplier anyways







Ivy-E was considered but now with 5.0 in my grasp, I'd rather shoot for 5.1 or higher then bother with Ivy-E.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hey guys I'm settling in on getting an Asus board for my 3820.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Sabertooth to start.
> 
> I wanted to get the thoughts of the guys w/ Asus boards. What's the difference in clockability between say a Rampage, Sabertooth and P9X79? The Sabertooth is pricy vs a P9X79, and it seems like an older board since the ST doesn't have a powered E-SATA, but the P9X79 does.
> 
> Which one is clocking well for you guys?


Any Asus X79 motherboard will be able to overclock well. I can overclocked up to 5.2GHz on PRO board. This depends on the quality of the CPU of course. The Deluxe & ROG boards used much better mosfets. This & coupled with true phases on ROG boards, allow better voltage configuration.


----------



## Echosilence

Does plain p9x79 have minimum PLL only 1.800 or am I missing something?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Anyone know how the Sabertooth is for phases and MOSFET quality? I liked the number of fans and controllers on the Sabertooth which is why I'm giving it a first shot.

Processor quality is definitely #1 for clockability. But with all the thermal requirements, being able to have those tools to control temps is going to be important.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Does plain p9x79 have minimum PLL only 1.800 or am I missing something?


I am wondering the same thing. While my RIVF's stock pll is 1.8, it can definitely go lower.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Between the Rampage 4 Extreme and P9x79 the Rampage 4 let me overclock a bit higher and also gave me more options for volts and limits. But honestly even with the p9x79 being the cheapest from them it overclocked my 3930k to 4.6 nicely with 1.4V. I say my 3930k wasn't that good of a chip, at least compared to this 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2rlv43
> 1.18v - vtt
> 1.17v - vccsa
> 1.66v - PLL
> 
> I haven't tried a higher memory overclock yet but I may go for 2000 MHz. I'm just surprised by this CPU, I thought it would be worse compared to my 3930k that topped around 4.7 Ghz with 1.44V. Could not get anything higher no matter how much voltage I used. Who needs an unlocked multiplier anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy-E was considered but now with 5.0 in my grasp, I'd rather shoot for 5.1 or higher then bother with Ivy-E.


set your dram to 2000 real quick and let us know what happens. if you crash prime95 blend test almost instantly then its safe to say its memory related. So raise vccsa as high as 1.25 and see if that helps with stability/ crashes. I'm just curious how much of a role vccsa plays in higher clocked memory atm... I've never ran into problems running mine @ 2333 with cpu @ 4750. But lowering vccsa to your range always causes instability/ crashes.
I'm sure 1.2 would be enough or maybe just leave it and adjust llc to its highest setting if you can.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Between the Rampage 4 Extreme and P9x79 the Rampage 4 let me overclock a bit higher and also gave me more options for volts and limits. But honestly even with the p9x79 being the cheapest from them it overclocked my 3930k to 4.6 nicely with 1.4V. I say my 3930k wasn't that good of a chip, at least compared to this 3820


Thanks, I'm coming from playing w/ MSI's full range and it was easy to tell which boards didn't have as much OC features, G41>GD65. I was able to clock an i5-3570k to 5.0 but felt like I was hitting a thermal limit on the PCH, which is why I'm giving the Sabertooth a first shot.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Anyone know how the Sabertooth is for phases and MOSFET quality? I liked the number of fans and controllers on the Sabertooth which is why I'm giving it a first shot.


Pretty much similar with p9x79 pro. Same phases count & same mosfets. Both boards use doubler (true phase is 4+1, doubled to 8+2). The phases are doubled correctly but lack the advantages of the true phases. The ROGs have true phases & much better mosfets. This allow better voltage configuration. However, either the Asus boards are doubled or true phases, the overclock capability pretty much the same. In other word, if you able to overclock up to 5.2GHz on RIVE, you should be able to overclock the same chip to 5.2GHz on p9x79 pro board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Anyone know how the Sabertooth is for phases and MOSFET quality? I liked the number of fans and Processor quality is definitely #1 for clockability. But with all the thermal requirements, being able to have those tools to control temps is going to be important.


If you're water cooling or at least using AIO water cooling, the VRMs temperature may limit your overclock. To overcome this, you can either use water block or direct air flow (using a fan) to primary VRM heatsink assembly for VRM cooling. With p9x79 pro, in high ambient (high 20s to low 30s Celsius), @4.8GHz the VRM temperature exceeds 70C. I could push up to 5.0GHz with passive cooling on VRMs without experiencing frequency throttling but I don't like VRMs run that high (guestimate 80++ Celsius). With direct air flow alone for VRM cooling, I'm able to reduced VRM temperature to almost 20C.

The Sabertooth have active VRM cooling but the primary VRMs, above the CPU socket, are actually separated. The VRM cooler near the I/O panel should be the one responsible in providing direct air flow to the primary VRM heatsink assembly.


----------



## mam72

So the 4820k is out, who is getting it?

I like the fact you can up the BCLK to 140MHz using no starps







, I am thinking 2.5 strap maybe stable.


----------



## Echosilence

Hi, I'm back again.

So I "THOUGHT" I was at stable clock but the truth seems to be diffrent. Weird is the fact that sometimes I'm passing IBT "very high" and sometimes I don't.




VCORE in BIOS is 1.365
VCCSA 1.2
PLL 1.8
VTT 1.2
CPU LLC Extreme
VCCSA LLC High
C1E enabled
C3, C6, C7 are disabled

Sometimes when I'm not passing IBT the temps are okay ~70ish but something else halts me. I've tried to increase Vcore up to 1.380 but without any luck.

So what are my options?


----------



## mam72

Well if you keep getting errors then a voltage needs to be increased, we won't know what one until it BSODs and we get the code.

If l were to guess l would bump the voltage up to 1.4v on the CPU, the VTT voltage is fine but could be lower try 1.15v, l find l get stability problems if l run a high VCCSA drop it down to 1.1v and see how that runs after all the other options have been tried.


----------



## duganator

So the 3820 is 199 at microcenter right now. Seems like a great deal.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> So the 4820k is out, who is getting it?
> 
> I like the fact you can up the BCLK to 140MHz using no starps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I am thinking 2.5 strap maybe stable.


Im gonna get one








When they are for sale here


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im gonna get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they are for sale here


Well you would







you're not going to be able to OC tho


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well you would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not going to be able to OC tho


Not untill i gets one anyway


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well you would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not going to be able to OC tho


Won't take to long for bios updates to fix that issue.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Won't take to long for bios updates to fix that issue.


True, its a bit weird that all the manufactures kinda failed to deliver a good BIOS. I don't remember any launch being this bad.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So the 3820 is 199 at microcenter right now. Seems like a great deal.


This is how much I got mine for back in December.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> True, its a bit weird that all the manufactures kinda failed to deliver a good BIOS. I don't remember any launch being this bad.


I noticed that ASUS has an updated bios for the P9X79 pro (bios rev 4302) on there site to add support for IVY-E chips.
I wonder if its OC ready or just basic support until they release a better bios.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

For those of you who are hardcore 3820 OC Club thread readers like me and don't usually check anything else, I thought I'd help this guy out. Anyone have the die shot he's looking for? http://www.overclock.net/t/1423908/cant-find-i7-3820-die-shot


----------



## kizwan

Max temps when playing BF3 in 35C ambient @4.8GHz.







Fans at medium speed.


I found this picture. I don't know accurate or not though. *[ Source ]*. Doesn't seems right though because there are two version of die exist, four & eight cores. For 3820, I can guess both sides only have two. Picture below show 8 cores with two on each sides disabled which is not true for 3820 because 3820 is native quad core chip.
_( http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/131457/4/intel_core_i7_3820.jpg )_


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Max temps when playing BF3 in 35C ambient @4.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans at medium speed.
> 
> 
> I found this picture. I don't know accurate or not though. *[ Source ]*. Doesn't seems right though because there are two version of die exist, four & eight cores. For 3820, I can guess both sides only have two. Picture below show 8 cores with two on each sides disabled which is not true for 3820 because 3820 is native quad core chip.
> _( http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/131457/4/intel_core_i7_3820.jpg )_


Nice..what fan is your #2 fan???







 4821 RPM


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> set your dram to 2000 real quick and let us know what happens. if you crash prime95 blend test almost instantly then its safe to say its memory related. So raise vccsa as high as 1.25 and see if that helps with stability/ crashes. I'm just curious how much of a role vccsa plays in higher clocked memory atm... I've never ran into problems running mine @ 2333 with cpu @ 4750. But lowering vccsa to your range always causes instability/ crashes.
> I'm sure 1.2 would be enough or maybe just leave it and adjust llc to its highest setting if you can.


Sorry for the late reply, when I redo the Tim with pk3 I'll also test the memory at 2000. I did have to set the vcore higher, to 1.465 in the bios. I haven't don't too much stability testing, maybe an hour of custom blend 90% memory but after an hour of doing conversions with MCEbuddy I got a 3B blue screen. Think that is vcore related yeah?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, when I redo the Tim with pk3 I'll also test the memory at 2000. I did have to set the vcore higher, to 1.465 in the bios. I haven't don't too much stability testing, maybe an hour of custom blend 90% memory but after an hour of doing conversions with MCEbuddy I got a 3B blue screen. Think that is vcore related yeah?


Sounds like it

BSOD codes for overclocking
BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage

I took this off another thread , im not the original author


----------



## Shogon

That's what I've been going by as far as BSOD codes go, that's why I upped the vcore a notch so I'll see if it helps or not for now.

When I up the memory speeds I get nothing but 124s. I probably do need over 1.2v for the vccsa for that. Probably higher vtt as well. I may want this chip to last a bit, least till an updated version of haswell-E unless they won't have issues or differences like we see with C1 or C2 chips.

I need to stop eyeing Ivy-e







spent too $$ much as is..and I feel Intel doesn't deserve it as much as with my experience Ivy hasn't been that good. Then again I could of had worse Ivy than Sandy chips and Ivy-E can be a totally different beast. I've only just begun overclocking this 3820 so I think I'll have to stick with this till Haswell-E, or even beyond that.


----------



## TechXero

Ok I am gonna post my question here since I keep getting Spam error on Tweaktown forums and cannot register.

I do not know why CharliesTheMan, you not replying to my chats or emails but anyways, no biggie. My question is, now that we got me to 4.1GHz and my 32GB Kingston HyperX Beast series RAM in place, what values shall I play with to how high I can go ?

Furthermore, a new *GA-X79-UP4 - F4b* Bios is out. What about it ? Has anyone tried it ? Is it any good ? What is latest "Stable" beta bios ? Is it still the F3u that am on ?

Sorry but am still learning...


----------



## CharliesTheMan

F3u is the only BIOS you want to run currently.

I'll let some of the other guys comment on how to step up your RAM timings and find stability.

I've been off for the holiday (labor day in the US) and I'm just getting caught back up at work, haven't checked my email lately.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Nice..what fan is your #2 fan???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4821 RPM


That is not a fan. It's Laing D5 pump.


----------



## airisom2

Hey guys. I think I posted in this thread a while ago, but I finally got my 3820 up to 4.825 on my Phanteks (with Silverstone FHP141 fans).

Room Temp: 24C/75F
FHP141 Fans on high
Using OCCT LinPack 64-bit w/AVX and 90% mem usage.
Prime95 Small FFT
BCLK=127mHz
Ratio= 38
BIOS VCORE= 1.49V
CPU-Z VCORE= 1.46V
Asrock X79 Champion






Got rubber bands holding them to the heatsinks









I think those are pretty good temps for air, especially on a Lian-Li case that is pretty mediocre for air performance. I have to unplug my exhaust fan when the FHP141s are on full blast because it'll make the rear fan rotate more than it's supposed to (1,500rpm-> ~1,800rpm). I would post the temp difference between the FHP141s and the stock Phanteks fans, but one of them broke, and I gave the other one away...


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I finally got the 3820 fired up and it is pretty encouraging on the first try out. This is with HT turned of, so 4C/4T. It is about on par with an Ivy 3570k, and maybe even better with tinkering and tweaking. At least there aren't the temp headaches and ceilings to contend with.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I finally got the 3820 fired up and it is pretty encouraging on the first try out. This is with HT turned of, so 4C/4T. It is about on par with an Ivy 3570k, and maybe even better with tinkering and tweaking. At least there aren't the temp headaches and ceilings to contend with.


Try IBT very high







.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is not a fan. It's Laing D5 pump.


Yeah..sorry. Didn't think about that way


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys im getting my i7 3820 tomorrow


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Try IBT very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you look closely it failed on low settings mid-pass, so quite a bit of tweaking to go still


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> If you look closely it failed on low settings mid-pass, so quite a bit of tweaking to go still


Oh..yes but good luck with stabilizing her


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Oh..yes but good luck with stabilizing her


Not too bad at all guys, with a little core voltage and it is pretty stable.


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys I got my i7 3820 and im getting really high temps with it at stock speed is 56 59 54 50


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys I got my i7 3820 and im getting really high temps with it at stock speed is 56 59 54 50


If thats idle temps you need to re-apply your tim,I used madmens method to apply my paste and it worked perfectly....But if thats load temps you are fine....


----------



## skitz9417

that's load and one core hits 60c

and is a stock voltage for a i7 3820 1.224v is that the stock v


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Not too bad at all guys, with a little core voltage and it is pretty stable.


Really nice!









I'm running on similar setup. 4.625 though and Vcore 1.380 but LLC Extreme which kicks vcore up to 1.408 and my temps are quite similar but little bit lower because of lower clock I'm using.

What's your other specs in BIOS @ 4.8ghz? VTT, VCCSA, PLL etc


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys I got my i7 3820 and im getting really high temps with it at stock speed is 56 59 54 50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> that's load and one core hits 60c


Temps look normal to me. Depends on the cooling system, ambient temp & what (stress test) software are you running at that time.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Temps look normal to me. Depends on the cooling system, ambient temp & what (stress test) software are you running at that time.


nh-d14 and its like 17c here and im running at 4,2ghz is like 52 55 61 60

http://valid.canardpc.com/3ugrxy


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> nh-d14 and its like 17c here and im running at 4,2ghz is like 52 55 61 60
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3ugrxy


I think nh-d14 performance is equivalent to AIO water cooler, e.g. Corsair H100. The delta temp look ok to me in 17C ambient, if you're running IBT or Prime95 when recording that temps.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think nh-d14 performance is equivalent to AIO water cooler, e.g. Corsair H100. The delta temp look ok to me in 17C ambient, if you're running IBT or Prime95 when recording that temps.


prime95


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running on similar setup. 4.625 though and Vcore 1.380 but LLC Extreme which kicks vcore up to 1.408 and my temps are quite similar but little bit lower because of lower clock I'm using.
> 
> What's your other specs in BIOS @ 4.8ghz? VTT, VCCSA, PLL etc


I honestly haven't been able to dig into this CPU and system much yet. I simply let the OC utility do the work, it went straight to a relatively stable 4.6 ghz, I put more vcore to stabilize, then upped the multi and upped vcore again to stabilize. We'll see how far it can go, I have some mediocre cooling on the system right now.

I found these to be good guides:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx2z07sFM2I (Asus)
Sandy Bridge OC guide


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running on similar setup. 4.625 though and Vcore 1.380 but LLC Extreme which kicks vcore up to 1.408 and my temps are quite similar but little bit lower because of lower clock I'm using.
> 
> What's your other specs in BIOS @ 4.8ghz? VTT, VCCSA, PLL etc


Hi Echosilence

You might be able to drop the Vcore down a little bit. At the moment I'm running my rig at 123.125 X 39 for [email protected] in Bios (CPUZ 1.328-1.336). CPU LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15, VCCSA 1.15, PLL 1.85.
This seems to work well and max temps were 55 49 53 52 on custom water cooling running P95 small fft 1 hour on a cool day.

4.8.png 587k .png file


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Echosilence
> 
> You might be able to drop the Vcore down a little bit. At the moment I'm running my rig at 123.125 X 39 for [email protected] in Bios (CPUZ 1.328-1.336). CPU LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15, VCCSA 1.15, PLL 1.85.
> This seems to work well and max temps were 55 49 53 52 on custom water cooling running P95 small fft 1 hour on a cool day.
> 
> 4.8.png 587k .png file


wow..really nice vcore @ 4.8


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Echosilence
> 
> You might be able to drop the Vcore down a little bit. At the moment I'm running my rig at 123.125 X 39 for [email protected] in Bios (CPUZ 1.328-1.336). CPU LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15, VCCSA 1.15, PLL 1.85.
> This seems to work well and max temps were 55 49 53 52 on custom water cooling running P95 small fft 1 hour on a cool day.


Wow that's an impressive chip and component combination to run that high of a clock with such a low vcore. My vcore to clock speed ratio has gotten better with some BIOS updates combined with me learning my way around, but it's no where near that. I can run quite a low vcore up to a certain point around 4.4 or 4.5 and then its like it falls off a cliff and vcore needed to be stable skyrockets.

Nice job on the OC Gln, I'm going to borrow your settings for my little black overclock book and add it to my knowledge bank. I know my setup has more to offer, not sure that it will be higher clock speeds but it can be a lot more efficient and cooler with lower vcore.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Wow that's an impressive chip and component combination to run that high of a clock with such a low vcore. My vcore to clock speed ratio has gotten better with some BIOS updates combined with me learning my way around, but it's no where near that. I can run quite a low vcore up to a certain point around 4.4 or 4.5 and then its like it falls off a cliff and vcore needed to be stable skyrockets.
> 
> Nice job on the OC Gln, I'm going to borrow your settings for my little black overclock book and add it to my knowledge bank. I know my setup has more to offer, not sure that it will be higher clock speeds but it can be a lot more efficient and cooler with lower vcore.


Yeah, definately a very good chip!! Tried to copy your settings but no luck for me. Got it stable [email protected]@LLC extreme (think I can get away with ultra high or even high). But in the end there's no much more I can achieve if I'm running on air


----------



## ivanlabrie

And doesn't voltage over shoot a little with extreme llc?


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> And doesn't voltage over shoot a little with extreme llc?


It does. At full load it kicks up to 1.4


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Yeah, definately a very good chip!! Tried to copy your settings but no luck for me. Got it stable [email protected]@LLC extreme (think I can get away with ultra high or even high). But in the end there's no much more I can achieve if I'm running on air


You aren't going going to go far without at least an AIO. Cheap AIO can be had for $39 these days, cheaper than an expensive air unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> It does. At full load it kicks up to 1.4


Yup


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Echosilence
> 
> You might be able to drop the Vcore down a little bit. At the moment I'm running my rig at 123.125 X 39 for [email protected] in Bios (CPUZ 1.328-1.336). CPU LLC Ultra High, VTT 1.15, VCCSA 1.15, PLL 1.85.
> This seems to work well and max temps were 55 49 53 52 on custom water cooling running P95 small fft 1 hour on a cool day.


Those are great temps, can you IBT that guy for me. Im on AIO water and my temps are insane compared to you.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Those are great temps, can you IBT that guy for me. Im on AIO water and my temps are insane compared to you.


I was having high temps (compared to these guys in the thread) and I'm running an AIO cooler, the Asetek 510lc which is what Corsair bought and used under the name H50. I dropped my temps A LOT, like 20 degrees sometimes more, but I've been constantly tweaking and improving and experimenting. I changed up my fan configurations, several times actually. And I pulled the heat sync and removed the old TIM (pics a few pages back of my before during and after shots and applied new TIM.

How many fans are on your radiators, and where is it intaking and exhausting?


----------



## ivanlabrie

My pull only H60 runs a bit hot, but I'm missing one of the four screws though...gotta find a replacement, I somehow lost it.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Since we're already at 429 pages, a few more won't hurt.

Should we post rig pics, fans and load temps so we can all see what arrangements tend to work?


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Since we're already at 429 pages, a few more won't hurt.
> 
> Should we post rig pics, fans and load temps so we can all see what arrangements tend to work?


Sure!

I definately want to see how people are managing their fan configurations/speeds. Since I have Corsair 300R I have a potential for good airflow and I'm currently trying out very diffrent setups.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, added my Gelid Silent 12 pwm as a pull fan to my H60 and surprisingly it lowered temps considerably.
I was at 4.1ghz with 1.24v and touching close to 81c at full load, with push/pull I'm now at 1.3v and 4.3ghz without going over 75c.








I'm still missing one of the H60 screws, so two cores run hotter than the rest.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Those are great temps, can you IBT that guy for me. Im on AIO water and my temps are insane compared to you.


Hi SynchronicBoost

Ran IBT @4.8ghz, max temps 54 47 52 51. I have all fans on 2 rads on intake. 5x140 and 2x180. No need for an exhaust fan at all just open up the rear as much as possible. Also heat sinks on VRM back plate and 120 fan intake.

IBT 4.8.jpg 376k .jpg file


IMG_1393.JPG 82k .JPG file


IMG_1211.JPG 86k .JPG file


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 6/32nd by 1-1/4 of an inch... for the fans, hardware store should have them.
> 
> you may have to find the metric conversion lol
> 
> (*nut*)
> 
> 
> 
> (*bolt*)
> 
> 
> 
> (*screw*)
> 
> 
> 
> you may need a capped hold down nut for the cpu though? the thread pitch is still 6/32nd's


Thanks a lot...yeah gonna be hard to find a nut like that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 6/32nd by 1-1/4 of an inch... for the fans, hardware store should have them.
> 
> you may have to find the metric conversion lol
> 
> edit;
> 
> you may need a 'acorn nut' for the cpu though? the thread pitch is still 6/32nd's


PCs are a mixture of threads, some metric, some not. Those screws are 6 gauge 32 threads per inch (TPI), properly written as 6-32... and different to 6/32nds of an inch. Fortunately, if you give a sample at a nut and bolt place, they work it out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_case_screws


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## alancsalt

Not a prob. Mostly ppls don't care, and keep saying 6/32nds...









Only an engineering type would care I guess....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Since we're already at 429 pages, a few more won't hurt.
> 
> Should we post rig pics, fans and load temps so we can all see what arrangements tend to work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> I definately want to see how people are managing their fan configurations/speeds. Since I have Corsair 300R I have a potential for good airflow and I'm currently trying out very diffrent setups.


Perhaps you guys can fill out *Rigbuilder >> Create Rig* form so that everyone know what kind of cooling you guys have.

I have 360mm & 240mm rads with SP120s running at 70% speed. This is the only info my nzxt fan controller can report. I don't know at what speed they're running. I can tell you the difference between running the SP120s at 70% & 100% are just a couple of degrees. I have 3 intake fans on the front which 2 of them sandwiching the HDD cage (push/pull), one exhaust fan at the back & one fan for VRM cooling.

@4.8GHz, 100% fan speed, 30C ambient
VRM (delta): 58C - 30C = 28C
CPU (delta): 78C - 30C = 48C


@4.8GHz, 70% fan speed, 36C ambient
VRM (delta): 67C - 36C = 31C
CPU (delta): 87C - 36C = 51C


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey everyone I chucked a couple of pics on the first page not so bland now


----------



## Maximization

i like the tipped over beer glass, hahahahahaha


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like em too









Ok, was fooling around with higher clocks but I couldn't boot at 5ghz with my h60...I know this chip can handle 5ghz and maybe a bit more with proper wc but well, 4.5ghz is plenty.

Gotta bench it some more at 4.5, 13.10 sucks for 3dm11 it seems. I can't get the same oc's stable with it. Back to 12.8









Quick question guys: Did any of you fool around with the x79 giga boards? I know Charliestheman did...I can't get my mixed 4x2gb set to work at all now.
It's made of two ripjaws x kits: one is bbse and the other psc. Wanted to use 8gb of system ram for mining (4 is barely enough if you use high thread concurrency values) but I can't get it to boot, even at ridiculously low timings/clocks.

Thoughts?

(I need new ram, but I also need a 4930k, two 7970s, a new psu and a monitor!)

/rant


----------



## kizwan

You want to try loosen or higher timings first. See whether you can get it to work.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You want to try loosen or higher timings first. See whether you can get it to work.


Yeah, seems like the imc can't handle them like my Ivy i7 could. I used to run 4x2gb at 2400mhz or 2000mhz for 24/7.


----------



## skitz9417

i have the i7 3820 and its oc http://valid.canardpc.com/jdrub3


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> i have the i7 3820 and its oc http://valid.canardpc.com/jdrub3


Why that bclk? Didn't the 125mhz strap work for you?
I have the same rig basically, except for the ram and gpu, and psu ofc.









http://valid.canardpc.com/f6au1g


----------



## kizwan

Nothing wrong with that bclk. I used to run 4.5GHz with 43 x 105 bclk.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why that bclk? Didn't the 125mhz strap work for you?
> I have the same rig basically, except for the ram and gpu, and psu ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f6au1g


well i have tested it and its stable but i dont know were the power saving opintons are in the bios for my mobo


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> PCs are a mixture of threads, some metric, some not. Those screws are 6 gauge 32 threads per inch (TPI), properly written as 6-32... and different to 6/32nds of an inch. Fortunately, if you give a sample at a nut and bolt place, they work it out.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_case_screws


I was pretty amazed that the AIOs from Asetek, a European company, were all wacky SAE threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well i have tested it and its stable but i dont know were the power saving opintons are in the bios for my mobo


Are your load temps better with that lower bclk? Don't forget to put Windows on balanced or power saver to downclock if that's what your trying to do at idle.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I was pretty amazed that the AIOs from Asetek, a European company, were all wacky SAE threads.
> Are your load temps better with that lower bclk? Don't forget to put Windows on balanced or power saver to downclock if that's what your trying to do at idle.


little bit and thanks for the tip


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> little bit and thanks for the tip


and i just asking is it safe to have my vdroop on 60%


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well i have tested it and its stable but i dont know were the power saving opintons are in the bios for my mobo


If it's stable then it's good OC.







You can't find C3/C6/C7 setting in BIOS? Set them to enabled for power saving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> and i just asking is it safe to have my vdroop on 60%


Yes, pretty safe.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If it's stable then it's good OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't find C3/C6/C7 setting in BIOS? Set them to enabled for power saving.
> Yes, pretty safe.


so would it be ok to lower it im new to vdroop


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> so would it be ok to lower it im new to vdroop


The lower the percentage means less Vdroop which also means stronger LLC. I read for Gigabyte, the highest recommended setting is 30% but if your OC stable at 60%, I'd say stick at that value. The higher the LLC, the more heat is produced. So, your current setting look ok to me.


----------



## skitz9417

well i did a 1hour test of intel burn test and a cinebench run and hasnt crashed yet whats the safe temps for the cpu and i have a nh-d14


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well i did a 1hour test of intel burn test and a cinebench run and hasnt crashed yet whats the safe temps for the cpu and i have a nh-d14


TJmax for 3820 is 100C. So, anything below 100C is safe. If you keep temp within Intel specification, your CPU will live long & healthy life. What could kill your CPU is not temp but voltage. You can't exceeds 100C anyway because CPU will thermal throttling or shutdown when it happen. nh-d14 should perform well @4.5GHz.


----------



## skitz9417

well the higher temp one of my cores hit 70c but that for one core


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well the higher temp one of my cores hit 70c but that for one core


That's good. Mine @4.5GHz with Corsair H100 max at 77C in 31C ambient.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's good. Mine @4.5GHz with Corsair H100 max at 77C in 31C ambient.


ok cool


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys put the L206 Malay back in .........










http://valid.canardpc.com/bukljc

Looks like im up for some 3820 Action









Okay then Primed this suker for 2hrs at blend setting

[email protected] 9-11-9-27-147 2T
1.44vcore in bios
Vtt and Vscca 1.175v ,
2nd Vtt Auto
PLL 1.65v ,
Idle 1.456vcore ,
100% load @ 1.504 - 1.512vcore .
Ambient 25c no airbending......... yet








Core 0 peaked at 76c settled down to 73c



Its been awhile haven't done any 3820 action since april gonna sell the hexy.... maybe
IVB-E so far does not seem worthwhile upgrading YET . See what the next mobo bios does for overclocking .Plus 4820k will be for sale here at $395 AU


----------



## kizwan

Nice vcore.









Mine need 0.1V higher.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2863057


http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290


Strap 166 attempted.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2874095


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys put the L206 Malay back in .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bukljc
> 
> Looks like im up for some 3820 Action


nice oc


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys put the L206 Malay back in .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bukljc
> 
> Looks like im up for some 3820 Action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then Primed this suker for 2hrs at blend setting
> 
> [email protected] 9-11-9-27-147 2T
> 1.44vcore in bios
> Vtt and Vscca 1.175v ,
> 2nd Vtt Auto
> PLL 1.65v ,
> Idle 1.456vcore ,
> 100% load @ 1.504 - 1.512vcore .
> Ambient 25c no airbending......... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core 0 peaked at 76c settled down to 73c
> 
> 
> 
> Its been awhile haven't done any 3820 action since april gonna sell the hexy.... maybe
> IVB-E so far does not seem worthwhile upgrading YET . See what the next mobo bios does for overclocking .Plus 4820k will be for sale here at $395 AU


Added some P95 screener


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Added some P95 screener


yea the i7 4820k will 392 dollars and i got a killer deal for my i7 3820 190 dollars


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That's good. Mine @4.5GHz with Corsair H100 max at 77C in 31C ambient.


Mine maxes at 75c at 4.5ghz using an H60 at 25c ambients. Might need an upgrade me thinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Added some P95 screener


Really sweet bro...can't boot 5ghz with my h60 but well, will get there eventually.

Got this so far: http://hwbot.org/submission/2423668_ivanlabrie_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_12635_marks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> yea the i7 4820k will 392 dollars and i got a killer deal for my i7 3820 190 dollars


That's bloody good deal








Some sellers up ere want $350 for 3820 so they can ask $400 4820k and $700 for 4930k








I can get 780 for 4930k price








But till I see better results from updated bios and the like , im gonna stick with Sandybee


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's bloody good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sellers up ere want $350 for 3820 so they can ask $400 4820k and $700 for 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 780 for 4930k price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But till I see better results from updated bios and the like , im gonna stick with Sandybee


yea me too there not much of a improvent over the i7 3820 - a i7 4820

and i have mine oc to 4.5ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine maxes at 75c at 4.5ghz using an H60 at 25c ambients. Might need an upgrade me thinks.
> Really sweet bro...can't boot 5ghz with my h60 but well, will get there eventually.
> 
> Got this so far: http://hwbot.org/submission/2423668_ivanlabrie_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_12635_marks


Thanks man
Been neglecting the club lately wrapped up in HWBOT / benching

http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/

Got lots of GOLD been very mad keen bencher









Nice screeners Kizwan









Gonna have to give this 166 strap a strap









Anyways sleep time CYA


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's bloody good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sellers up ere want $350 for 3820 so they can ask $400 4820k and $700 for 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 780 for 4930k price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But till I see better results from updated bios and the like , im gonna stick with Sandybee


Saved some money for 4820k.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Saved some money for 4820k.


nice


----------



## bond32

Could you guys give some insight on this bad boy vs 4770k? I have been reading reviews all weekend, very close to getting the gigabyte z87 OC and 4770k. My other option is the 3820 and asus maximus 4 gene.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 3820 goes on the x79 Rampage 4 Gene, it is a socket (LGA 2011)
> 
> the 4770k (LGA 1150) will work on the Giga z87 board but not the Maximus 4 Gene which is an (LGA1155)
> 
> i'd go for the 2011 pins


Yes, I narrowed down my research to the two options of the x79 asus board with the 3820 or the z87 giga with 4770k. Price wise between those two are fairly close with the x79 being about $40 more.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

That board is nice but too expensive. I'm pretty set on the gigabyte if I decide to go with Haswell. Just can't decide between Haswell and this 3820.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

Noted, thanks. I'm pretty set on this board for x79: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006L6ZIU4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Has all the features I would want for overclocking. I already know from the crosshair v formula z its a great board, my only concern I suppose is really the 3820 overclocked vs 4770k overclocked.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> nice board...
> 
> are you going to be running a full time overclock?
> 
> coming from an AMD you may realize you don't have to...
> 
> you can see at page 1 of this thread users with a partially unlocked 3820 are hitting 5Ghz at 1.4 volts.
> 
> nothing I have achieved with my first attempt but I only changed two settings in the bios and I was ridiculously over volted (1.58v I believe)
> 
> you'd probably have to check the 4770k overclock club is there if one here to draw comparisons? an iGPU is just a big turnoff imo though.


Yes, planning on doing a full time overclock. Have a 3 rad setup currently with a d5 pump. And yes I am a complete noob when it comes to intel but I am trying to learn.

One thing to note, with the z87 boards the gigabyte is the only one I have found that is priced good and does clock well. The high end asus boards like the ROG series which we can all agree are the best for overclocking are too expensive right now in my opinion. Since I use my pc for gaming and overclocking only, I am leaning towards the 2011 as it is priced almost the same with the 3820 and a good board.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'd go with an Asus board, I'm running a nice gigabyte board, X79-UP4, and for everyday stuff like pushing the power button, screen comes on and run a program it's fine. But if you enjoy overclocking and changing settings, the asus currently has by far the best BIOS and best support with BIOS updates, gigabytes headed in the right direction, I expect in about 30 days the X79 BIOS will be really badass (because it's looking more and more like the Asus BIOS now that there's IB support) but to me either of those CPU's will rock, I would definitely without a doubt buy an Asus board. I could switch boards and run a lower vcore and be stable at higher overclocks.


----------



## bond32

Here's another board I am considering: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BGXX9K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

I have 2 7950's at the moment.

Dangit, still haven't rolled out ivy bridge either. 3770k overclocks easier than Haswell? There's a $100 rebate on the top end gigabyte up7 board right now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> something sitting unused on the processor just gets my goat I suppose... that's why I opted for the 2011, that quad channel memory just makes more sense.
> 
> all these reviews you hear about the x79 and 2011's not being ideal for gaming rigs is a bit misleading because they are actually talking to a certain market group or users whose parents will be buying or helping them build a computer for Christmas or something.
> 
> the x79 is not just for gaming... it does that very well, specially if you have more than one graphics card... you get a minimum of (2) X16 PCIe lanes without a PLX chip. So you can run two cards at x16 speeds being controlled by the cpu, not run thru a PLX.
> 
> this is another reason I bought the x79 Gene... I don't think I'll need more than two cards now and as time goes on...
> 
> it's not really about price or aesthetics to me, it's about what is logical or makes sense in design. I could have got the cheapest X79 board but I went one step up... fearing a straying away from Asus and the bigger more expensive boards just had too much stuff I would never personally use unless I was building a rig for impressions with bench marks and pictures.
> 
> I don't need to be the biggest or the baddest, I am getting a little old for that now... but I still want a part of what they got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you have an X79... then 4 GTX Titans kind of look silly hanging in anything else...


This ^^^^^^^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'd go with an Asus board, I'm running a nice gigabyte board, X79-UP4, and for everyday stuff like pushing the power button, screen comes on and run a program it's fine. But if you enjoy overclocking and changing settings, the asus currently has by far the best BIOS and best support with BIOS updates, gigabytes headed in the right direction, I expect in about 30 days the X79 BIOS will be really badass (because it's looking more and more like the Asus BIOS now that there's IB support) but to me either of those CPU's will rock, I would definitely without a doubt buy an Asus board. I could switch boards and run a lower vcore and be stable at higher overclocks.


and this ^^^^^^^

4770k has TIM on heatspreader / die . 2011 has heatspreader soldered on die better temps !


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bond32

Thanks, what was frustrating about them though is on my amd rog board, it does a hash check of the via bios therefore only the stock bios works.

Thanks for all the input guys, think I am actually going to go with the 3770k and gigabyte board. Think the 2011 is just too much for me, especially considering I know I would buy the 4820k which I shouldn't be spending that much money.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Homecinema, you think you can nail the 167 strap man? I know I failed miserably cooled by an h60.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Homecinema, you think you can nail the 167 strap man? I know I failed miserably cooled by an h60.


+1


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Homecinema, you think you can nail the 167 strap man? I know I failed miserably cooled by an h60.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

I will endevour to find at least 160 , my 3820's IMC is strong......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will endevour to find at least 160 , my 3820's IMC is strong......


Good luck!









I'm gonna try again tonight...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will endevour to find at least 160 , my 3820's IMC is strong......


Pfffftt









1st attempt............



http://valid.canardpc.com/6kh3rk

took 3mins to get it running FLMAO









P95 Blend 30mins


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pfffftt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st attempt............
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6kh3rk
> 
> took 3mins to get it running FLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95 Blend 30mins


Can you get a higher clock speed out of it using the 1.66 strap compared to the 1.25?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Can you get a higher clock speed out of it using the 1.66 strap compared to the 1.25?


I should be able to multi is only 30

Attempt no2.........

http://valid.canardpc.com/uhw4ki

WOW !

Attempt no3.........

http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2

Needs touch more vcore for P95 dropped a worker after 40 mins









Tried 30+31 multi didn't like it ....... YET









These vals boot and will prime just need more time to tweak some more









Catchyas ronski


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, what was frustrating about them though is on my amd rog board, it does a hash check of the via bios therefore only the stock bios works.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, think I am actually going to go with the 3770k and gigabyte board. Think the 2011 is just too much for me, especially considering I know I would buy the 4820k which I shouldn't be spending that much money.


Just look at all the people who got great deals on their 3820's. One guy said he paid $199. That's insane. I got mine at microcenter for $230. Still way cheaper than a 3770k. They are $320 right now.
Of course people will say the X79 platform will cost more.
But I guess the Gigabyte UD3 (maybe the one your looking at) is about $216 which is only about15 less than the x79 version.
So Z77 will run you 320 + 216.
Or 298 + $229 for the ud3 for x79. And imagine if you only paid 199 or even 230 for the chip. Cheaper than Z77 at that point.
I got my RIVF for 250 flat. Used/ like new on amazon. So keep your eyes peeled.
I think you would be very happy with X79 : )


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys, so everything was good with my overclock. Then all of a sudden started up my PC and got BSOD with code *7E* I believe. This happens with PC is first turned on - PC restarts then starts normally.

Any Ideas?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> is that a windows stop error or a motherboard led QCode?
> 
> couldn't find that code looking at the manual... page 42 thru 45
> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/415071/Asus-P9x79-Pro.html?page=43#manual
> 
> are you running an IB-E bios version?


Sorry yes its the stop error Stop error Ox0000007E. Also for the 3B code too. I think the 3B could be vcore but as far as I remember 7E and 3B on same day is RAM problems but not sure lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Can you get a higher clock speed out of it using the 1.66 strap compared to the 1.25?
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to multi is only 30
> 
> Attempt no2.........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uhw4ki
> 
> WOW !
> 
> Attempt no3.........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2
> 
> Needs touch more vcore for P95 dropped a worker after 40 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 30+31 multi didn't like it ....... YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These vals boot and will prime just need more time to tweak some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catchyas ronski
Click to expand...

*Hoi! http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome*


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> paid $199 for mine also at Microcenter... at the NoVa location when I purchased it I looked online and it was $229, when I got to the store they were in-store only sale price of $199 plus tax and no mail in rebate.
> 
> the in store sale price lasted 5 or 7 days... guess I was right on time, I wasn't waiting on a sale, it just happened to be when I got there which was cool.


WOW. I used to brag about getting mine for $230. LOL. Apparently no one buys these chips so they are always on sale. Good for us. : )
I mean if you can find one (at either price) you've pretty much negated the price of the platform. Plus things like 4820k, 4930k, and maybe an eight core processor with hyper-threading in the future sounds pretty sweet to me.
Everybody else can trade their socket 1155 boards for socket 1150 ones i guess. We can just sit on our 3820's and such if Haswell turns out to be nothing more than a 'tock'.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I come up with this from google lol
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/56394-bsod-stop-0x0000007e.html
> 
> the comment about overclocking gave me a giggle...
> 
> also according to microsoft it could be antivirus
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-performance/windows-7-error-stop0x0000007e-0xffffffffc000001d/0897959a-cf43-43b1-9cb4-0a3c5743434e
> 
> definitely note them next time it happens...


I did scan Pc and nothing was found using MSE. will note it down next time it happens. Very odd though, everything stable for a long while now and the BSOD! lol.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Guys, so everything was good with my overclock. Then all of a sudden started up my PC and got BSOD with code *7E* I believe. This happens with PC is first turned on - PC restarts then starts normally.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Vdroop or up boot vcore


----------



## Butter Chicken

have you always been running mse?

the microsoft site links to a few removal tools...

also further down in the response it suggests,

"Check the System Log in Event Viewer for additional error messages that might help identify the
device or driver that is causing bug check 0x7E"


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Hoi! http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome*


Wow


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Vdroop or up boot vcore


I will give this a go and up my vcore abit when I get back and run the tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> have you always been running mse?
> 
> the microsoft site links to a few removal tools...
> 
> also further down in the response it suggests,
> 
> "Check the System Log in Event Viewer for additional error messages that might help identify the
> device or driver that is causing bug check 0x7E"


Yes MSE on this PC. As I thought it would be less problematic then others which have caused BSOD on mates systems. Perhaps a clean install of MSE would also help. But I shall up the vcore abit and see if this helps and report back. thanks guys!!


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Sorry yes its the stop error Stop error Ox0000007E. Also for the 3B code too. I think the 3B could be vcore but as far as I remember 7E and 3B on same day is RAM problems but not sure lol.


i think madman posted this a bit ago too, but
*0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r*
This is listed under oc'ing stop codes and not under sandy bridge but i think they are just more "universal" codes than SB specific...
I was talking to a guy on here that said he used to get these stop codes (0x07E) and figured out that it was the nightmare that is intel rapid storage technology..
I have indeed received this error myself. Before i had IRST though. Lasted only a few days. I assumed it was something in the bios since it stopped on its own and I know I was constantly changing bios settings back then. I believe my VCCSA voltage may have been too low and was the problem.. An optimal VCCSA voltage is dictated by your RAM somewhat. Maybe yours doesn't like your current VCCSA so much. It seems your suspecting RAM issues already so i would agree you may be on the right track..
Are you using a Raid array in your system?
Do you have IRST installed?
Are you running xp? {probably a dumb question, as I'm sure your not, but some say you will get errors after upgrading to SP3.
And lastly. Low disk space is another reported cause though I'm not really buying that one much either...
If you wanna give us a summary of your bios settings related to your overclock we could give them a once over...


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Vdroop or up boot vcore


Wouldn't boot vcore only help you post when using too low of an offset voltage?
Not flaming you but just curious. I've never tried upping boot vcore really...


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> i think madman posted this a bit ago too, but
> *0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r*
> This is listed under oc'ing stop codes and not under sandy bridge but i think they are just more "universal" codes than SB specific...
> I was talking to a guy on here that said he used to get these stop codes (0x07E) and figured out that it was the nightmare that is intel rapid storage technology..
> I have indeed received this error myself. Before i had IRST though. Lasted only a few days. I assumed it was something in the bios since it stopped on its own and I know I was constantly changing bios settings back then. I believe my VCCSA voltage may have been too low and was the problem.. An optimal VCCSA voltage is dictated by your RAM somewhat. Maybe yours doesn't like your current VCCSA so much. It seems your suspecting RAM issues already so i would agree you may be on the right track..
> Are you using a Raid array in your system?
> Do you have IRST installed?
> Are you running xp? {probably a dumb question, as I'm sure your not, but some say you will get errors after upgrading to SP3.
> And lastly. Low disk space is another reported cause though I'm not really buying that one much either...
> If you wanna give us a summary of your bios settings related to your overclock we could give them a once over...


Thank for the reply!







. Running windows 7. Dont think its low disk space. No not using Raid arrary, have ssd 120gb, and 1000gb and seperate 500gb HD. I ran the chkdsk yesturday i think it was and came back fine i believe. dont think I have IRST as I didnt install it and if its there I didnt even realise but will check when i get back tonight though.

Overclock setting I believe are below - (at work atm but these are what other guys on here gave me before and said were ok for me...

BCLK: 125
Multi: 36
VCore: 1.34 (I think this needs upping as I had it as 1.35 and was fine I believe lowered to 1.34 tested it and was fine but then BSOD yesturday)
EIST: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
Llc: medium (was also told to up this to High/ultra High not sure about ultra high though? dont wana blow my chip lol haha).

Howeverr....I got the 7E BSOD with above, I then simply reverted back to my 4.3 overclock which was just 100 * 43 with 1.30vcore , ram timings and ram voltage at AUTO, then I got the 3B BSOD. so last night put in my ram timings and voltage manually and so far no BSOD so very odd.


----------



## Adam101

About to head off now...but will update you in the morning up my findings with this overclock/bsod.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> Wouldn't boot vcore only help you post when using too low of an offset voltage?
> Not flaming you but just curious. I've never tried upping boot vcore really...


I frankly don't have tons of experience with it myself. I'm new to it as I'm new to relatively new to Asus boards and that feature was there. I was getting that problem yesterday from a machine in the office that would BSOD booting into Win7 and adding Vdroop also fixed that. But that was an IVY machine.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Homecinema, you think you can nail the 167 strap man? I know I failed miserably cooled by an h60.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will endevour to find at least 160 , my 3820's IMC is strong......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I should be able to multi is only 30
> 
> Attempt no2.........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uhw4ki
> 
> WOW !
> 
> Attempt no3.........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2
> 
> Needs touch more vcore for P95 dropped a worker after 40 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 30+31 multi didn't like it ....... YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These vals boot and will prime just need more time to tweak some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catchyas ronski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did it , so where is it eh?


----------



## Shogon

Well...no more 3820 for me..the 4930k is on the way. Overclocking with this chip was more fun then I have had in a while, I wish more CPUs were like this vs being unlocked.

Now with Fry's selling them new for around $200, I wonder what I could get for mine







wish I didn't use IC Diamond so much back then though, most of the letting is almost gone x.x. Maybe I'll make a Matx x79..


----------



## SynchronicBoost

If anyone has a Fry's nearby:

http://www.frys.com/product/6995737?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Maximization

good price for a good chip, i am still debating to upgrade my 3820 cpu or build my first custom watercooling setup


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> If anyone has a Fry's nearby:
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6995737?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


LoL!!

I'm living in Estonia and here you can get 3820 for 259 - 274 €. Makes no sense :/
3770's are over 300 € and 3930K are about 530 €


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> good price for a good chip, i am still debating to upgrade my 3820 cpu or build my first custom watercooling setup


If you don't need anything that uses more then 4 cores, reach for the stars and hit 5.0 with a custom loop!


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I did it , so where is it eh?


Not bad at all, where is what? A pint maybe







?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I love my 3820









Didn't get along so well with Ivy bridge before...Had terrible luck with Asus boards, but never a problem with Gigabyte (except with their bioses that are kinda lame)

I'm saving for a 4930k for benching though.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm trying to make the very tough decision of if I should swap CPU's this evening with a twin computer sitting in the office next to me (well it was a twin, before I made into an evil demon with my own lil tweaks here and there like the gale force air flow through my radiator and new TIM. I'd hate to do that and get worse OC ability than I've got now, currently 4.4 to 4.5 stable is about the most this card will do, for a 24/7 overclock, the vcore needed above 4.35 starts climbing steeply.

I've also got a MSI GTX 660 Ti Pe that's stable at 1306, considering maybe a swap test or some SLI trials


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> LoL!!
> 
> I'm living in Estonia and here you can get 3820 for 259 - 274 €. Makes no sense :/
> 3770's are over 300 € and 3930K are about 530 €


Half of those Euros is probably tax. That price USD is before tax, so add 8% here in California


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Aw man I opened up the PC and saw shiny blue aluminum. It has an Asus board! I couldn't pull the heat sync, no way I'd go that far and not be able to pull the whole freaking board instead of just the chip. And I kinda feel loyal to this one, so time to flash back to the old faithful BIOS and get back to my overclocking after a good night's sleep.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Homecinema, you got me man... I can't do it. Chirped my bios and still couldn't get 167mhz strap to work.


----------



## Heidi

Lol..I can't get even 1.25 strap working lol, let alone 1.66...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well...no more 3820 for me..the 4930k is on the way. Overclocking with this chip was more fun then I have had in a while, I wish more CPUs were like this vs being unlocked.
> Now with Fry's selling them new for around $200, I wonder what I could get for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I didn't use IC Diamond so much back then though, most of the letting is almost gone x.x. Maybe I'll make a Matx x79..


Be prepped for high vcore and watts and temps







Plus more 'mature' bios's to be released should show ivybees potential








Hexys are really only good for benching if you can get stable @ 5 Gigahurtles ( fingers crossed)
Your welcome here anytime no matter what socket / chip your runnin








That goes for EVERYBODY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> good price for a good chip, i am still debating to upgrade my 3820 cpu or build my first custom watercooling setup


Custom water loop dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Not bad at all, where is what? A pint maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


If you were local yes but your not so push da button goddamn it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I love my 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get along so well with Ivy bridge before...Had terrible luck with Asus boards, but never a problem with Gigabyte (except with their bioses that are kinda lame)
> 
> I'm saving for a 4930k for benching though.


Anything with a IGP is trouble
Hexys are only good for benching , unless its a extreme maybe









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm trying to make the very tough decision of if I should swap CPU's this evening with a twin computer sitting in the office next to me (well it was a twin, before I made into an evil demon with my own lil tweaks here and there like the gale force air flow through my radiator and new TIM. I'd hate to do that and get worse OC ability than I've got now, currently 4.4 to 4.5 stable is about the most this card will do, for a 24/7 overclock, the vcore needed above 4.35 starts climbing steeply.
> 
> I've also got a MSI GTX 660 Ti Pe that's stable at 1306, considering maybe a swap test or some SLI trials


Power edition 660ti's are the best of em







Find a unlocked bios for it and watch it go








I was runnin TRI SLI 660ti now im runnin 760 TRI SLI








The best 660ti clocks I got with unlocked bios was 1179 / 3600 . So 1300Mhz is damn awesome
760's I can get 200mhz morer than previous setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Homecinema, you got me man... I can't do it. Chirped my bios and still couldn't get 167mhz strap to work.


I was hoping for some competition from you .... maybe not eh ? LoooL









Heres my latest effort......



http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies

1.48vcore in bios

I gots 31 multi to work


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too








Done this







Is it any good?
Ambient ~29C


http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4










Well , well , well if it isn't me old mate geezer








Yes im good sarcastic as ever . Have you been on a European tour perhaps ? I was beginning to ponder that we weren't good enough anymore for your skillz and insight of the 3820 ( yours in particular )
BTW that screener is it ant good ?







Hell Yes


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my latest effort......
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies
> 
> 1.48vcore in bios
> 
> I gots 31 multi to work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4


Challenge accepted!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I know this question is hard to answer because it's vague, but I don't need specifics and fully understand that it's not a concrete answer. I also understand that offset will vary it.

If temperatures are good, what's the highest vcore you guys would recommend for a 24/7 overclock rig in the 4.4 - 4.6 ranges. For example if you were looking at your own BIOS, would you think to yourself "No way I'm going above x.xx" I'm running an AIO liquid cooled rig. If I'm testing for stability and had to increase vcore would 1.4 be higher than you'd go on your own rig is the kind of thing I'm thinking in my head and trying to put into words.

Thanks guys,
Charlie


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well , well , well if it isn't me old mate geezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes im good sarcastic as ever . Have you been on a European tour perhaps ? I was beginning to ponder that we weren't good enough anymore for your skillz and insight of the 3820 ( yours in particular )
> BTW that screener is it ant good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Yes
Click to expand...

Yes mate, we were on a kinda tour but I'm back now finally and back to computer world


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my latest effort......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies
> 
> 1.48vcore in bios
> 
> I gots 31 multi to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted!
Click to expand...

Hey Kizwan, I'm sure you can come back with something to challenge us all with your knowledge....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I know this question is hard to answer because it's vague, but I don't need specifics and fully understand that it's not a concrete answer. I also understand that offset will vary it.
> 
> If temperatures are good, what's the highest vcore you guys would recommend for a 24/7 overclock rig in the 4.4 - 4.6 ranges. For example if you were looking at your own BIOS, would you think to yourself "No way I'm going above x.xx" I'm running an AIO liquid cooled rig. If I'm testing for stability and had to increase vcore would 1.4 be higher than you'd go on your own rig is the kind of thing I'm thinking in my head and trying to put into words.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Charlie


Depending on your chip 4.4-4.6 will require about 1.300~1.375v. I personally don't like going over 1.5v. I only did it once when i overclocked it to 5375Mhz. Other than that, for all my tests highest i did was 1.464v for 5200 when priming (you can find a screen shot of it in earlier pages, i really dont know which page tho). So in general, around 1.4v is ok as long as temps are good for 24/7 and AIO liquid coolers can easily handle the heat generated by 1.3~1.4v (depending on the ambient of course).
One thing to be careful is the VTT. Try not to go over 1.2v for that or else it might cause very rapid degredation, apparently.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Depending on your chip 4.4-4.6 will require about 1.300~1.375v. I personally don't like going over 1.5v. I only did it once when i overclocked it to 5375Mhz. Other than that, for all my tests highest i did was 1.464v for 5200 when priming (you can find a screen shot of it in earlier pages, i really dont know which page tho). So in general, around 1.4v is ok as long as temps are good for 24/7 and AIO liquid coolers can easily handle the heat generated by 1.3~1.4v (depending on the ambient of course).
> One thing to be careful is the VTT. Try not to go over 1.2v for that or else it might cause very rapid degredation, apparently.


1.4 sounds right to me . I believe that the 3820 is tougher than the hexy when it comes to VTT and VSCCA 1.2v degredation thingy








But keep it near to 1.2 so the 'voltage inspectors' don't hassel you either


----------



## Butter Chicken

just put this in a few mins ago... am I kicked out the club?


















now what do I do...?


----------



## alancsalt

Hey madman, you want the thread title changed to "i7 3820 - 4820 Overclock Club", X79 Four Core Club, or ....??


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm running 8 x 4GB DIMMS, GSkill 2133 mhz CL11 ram modules, it's underclocked though to around 1800. Would pulling 4 DIMM's offer any noticable overclock stability for when I'm pushing the overclock?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

http://www.microcenter.com/site/brands/intel-processor-bundles.aspx

Microcenter is adding 4820k to their bundles.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey madman, you want the thread title changed to "i7 3820 - 4820 Overclock Club", X79 Four Core Club, or ....??


I think "i7 3820 - 4820 Overclock Club", should do for now and maybe a spreadsheet for a members honor role and their best cpu-z vals or something maybe?
Ive got nearly 2 weeks off as of today so I think we could mull over it a bit and find something that works and I can update as well . also ive been here for a year now its time to take it to the next level










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> just put this in a few mins ago... am I kicked out the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now what do I do...?


Your in








There is no form to fill in as of yet but that will be remedied shortly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm running 8 x 4GB DIMMS, GSkill 2133 mhz CL11 ram modules, it's underclocked though to around 1800. Would pulling 4 DIMM's offer any noticable overclock stability for when I'm pushing the overclock?


I would be going down that road for sure . Overclock the ram manually , and see if 2133 XMP works


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay latest tricks.........

[email protected] *2616* on my non X79 Ripjaws X @1.385vcore 163.49 x 30











[email protected]@1.475vcore *169.16 x 30*











Try beating those fellas


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dat imc!









Need water...dammit, stupid budget, stupid rent, stupid dual 7970s I'm getting soon


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay latest tricks.........
> 
> Try beating those fellas


Hey Mad Man, I remember when reading through the thread, at one time you had a 3820 chip that wasn't nearly as great an overclocker as what you're running now. Did you ever stabilize that chip at 166?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Hey Mad Man, I remember when reading through the thread, at one time you had a 3820 chip that wasn't nearly as great an overclocker as what you're running now. Did you ever stabilize that chip at 166?


Never tried it till now









L206 Malay [email protected] *2670 166x30* The vcore can drop down a tad











I don't believe it


----------



## Maximization

i alwsy thought anything over 125 BLCK was dangerous, i am going to try this


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i alwsy thought anything over 125 BLCK was dangerous, i am going to try this


Nope as long as its stable and all the typical parameters like voltage and temps are fine, if our chips could handle it 250 strap would be fine


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Nope as long as its stable and all the typical parameters like voltage and temps are fine, if our chips could handle it 250 strap would be fine


I'm guessing it also depends on the board/bios, can't do it on my x79-ud3.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my latest effort......
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies
> 
> 1.48vcore in bios
> 
> I gots 31 multi to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted!
Click to expand...

Challenge Forfeited!









My CPU can only do bclk 157 multi 31 with Strap 166. Any higher, either bclk or multi or both, CPU failed to initialized (debug code 00).

BTW, VTT was set to 1.25V & run at that value for hours. So far my CPU not degraded. It still Prime95 stable at the same voltage.


----------



## Scorpion667

Looking for a 5Ghz capable 4820 FYI
Let me know.


----------



## alancsalt

HOMECINEMA...you should have invite to edit spreadsheet...you'll need to install Google Drive....I've never had much luck with Google forms...suppose you want something that updates itself?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Hey Mad Man, I remember when reading through the thread, at one time you had a 3820 chip that wasn't nearly as great an overclocker as what you're running now. Did you ever stabilize that chip at 166?
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried it till now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L206 Malay [email protected] *2670 166x30* The vcore can drop down a tad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it
Click to expand...

Hey Madman, that memory speed is a bloody hurricane m8.....







...welldone to you, cpu, motherboard and memory modules


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my latest effort......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies
> 
> 1.48vcore in bios
> 
> I gots 31 multi to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, hows things? long time i been away but been watching here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good?
> Ambient ~29C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lwbqs4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge Forfeited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU can only do bclk 157 multi 31 with Strap 166. Any higher, either bclk or multi or both, CPU failed to initialized (debug code 00).
> 
> BTW, VTT was set to 1.25V & run at that value for hours. So far my CPU not degraded. It still Prime95 stable at the same voltage.
Click to expand...

Nm Kizwan, u got a great cpu that can achieve 5200 (as far as i can remember) prime stable...Thats something








On a sidenote, i remember talking to Madman about that VTT issue longtime back (probably november or december sometime). As far as I know, it might be true for 3930k. Some people conducted certain tests regarding VTT and found out that it was causing degredation, however; this might not be true for 3820s at all. Noone has an irrefutable proof on it as of yet. Another interesting thing to mention is; on my motherboard if i apply preset values for 5Ghz overclock it sets VTT to 1.241v, if it was going to cause some sort of problem, i dont think they would set it to that level. So far this issue sounds like a myth to me concerning 3820s and your results support my thoughts as well.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Looking for a 5Ghz capable 4820 FYI
> Let me know.


i updated to the latest ROG bios 4403 then installed the 4820k, entered the bios and reset defaults... then I chose air cooled oc profile and booted to desktop...

it was 4.9GHZ at 1.46 volts according to cpuz... and I am quite sure the memory went from 2133 to 1600.

I am having some bios issues at the moment though, I installed a fresh copy of win7X64 on a physical drive and the first time all was well in my device manager.

I wanted to make some changes so I decided to install win7 again resetting the bios to default but no matter what drivers or changes in my bios I make I get this in device manager...










I installed win8x64 to see if it would remedy the problem but to no avail

SPD is not registering in cpuz nor cpu temp sensor in Corsair Link software.

it's probably some setting in the bios lol who knows...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay guys big changes have happened .Ive changed the name of the club and the front page and add a ( Mr Salt did ) members honour roll so post your best 3820 / 4820 clock with CPU-Z and post link as well in your OCN user name and I will add it to the list .

Bear with me this is the first time ive done this so I still need to iron out the kinks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Looking for a 5Ghz capable 4820 FYI
> Let me know.


When you get one post it here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA...you should have invite to edit spreadsheet...you'll need to install Google Drive....I've never had much luck with Google forms...suppose you want something that updates itself?


I have very little clue what to do but I will work it out








Thanks again Salty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, that memory speed is a bloody hurricane m8.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...welldone to you, cpu, motherboard and memory modules


Thanks maaate








I cant get over the fact it is doing 2670 @ 11-13-12-2t on CL11 2133 non quad channel dram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> i updated to the latest ROG bios 4403 then installed the 4820k, entered the bios and reset defaults... then I chose air cooled oc profile and booted to desktop...
> 
> it was 4.9GHZ at 1.46 volts according to cpuz... and I am quite sure the memory went from 2133 to 1600.
> 
> I am having some bios issues at the moment though, I installed a fresh copy of win7X64 on a physical drive and the first time all was well in my device manager.
> 
> I wanted to make some changes so I decided to install win7 again resetting the bios to default but no matter what drivers or changes in my bios I make I get this in device manager...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed win8x64 to see if it would remedy the problem but to no avail
> 
> SPD is not registering in cpuz nor cpu temp sensor in Corsair Link software.
> 
> it's probably some setting in the bios lol who knows...


Post a val and link for that 4820k and ill add it to the list


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

New club sig as well . Its on the front page install it with pride
















*i7 3820 - 4820 Overclock Club*









Or just modify the one you already have


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm too sexy for my signature


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm too sexy for my signature


Post your best CPU-Z Val and link and ill add you to the list


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Post a val and link for that 4820k and ill add it to the list


soon as I fix that sys interrupt controller, that's the main thing which has me concerned...

I want to hit 5Ghz under 1.3v before I do post that though... I can do it!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> soon as I fix that sys interrupt controller, that's the main thing which has me concerned...
> 
> I want to hit 5Ghz under 1.3v before I do post that though... I can do it!


I don't like error messages like that one









I hope you do cause at the moment your our 4820k beta tester


----------



## DarkSamus

Sig updated.
Thanx for adding me to the list on the front page HOMECINEMA-PC as well


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Post your best CPU-Z Val and link and ill add you to the list


I was embarassed to show that ole thing so I've been busting my butt since that post because I couldn't say no. I'm tired, around 18 hours here at the office now but I'm too tired to do the math, around 16 hours maybe. I dunno how many metric hours you guys have in Australia









http://valid.canardpc.com/xeqn69

I'm so closed to booting I can taste it, but can also faintly smell components thinking about burning lmao. Gotta get outta here before the voltage inspectors raid the place.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I was embarassed to show that ole thing so I've been busting my butt since that post because I couldn't say no. I'm tired, around 18 hours here at the office now but I'm too tired to do the math, around 16 hours maybe. I dunno how many metric hours you guys have in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xeqn69
> 
> I'm so closed to booting I can taste it, but can also faintly smell components thinking about burning lmao. Gotta get outta here before the voltage inspectors raid the place.


Lots of voltage for 4.8Ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Sig updated.
> Thanx for adding me to the list on the front page HOMECINEMA-PC as well


Gidday mate I thought you would appreciate









CharliesTheMan your upated ! http://valid.canardpc.com/xeqn69











Heres my latest effort..........











http://valid.canardpc.com/7z9u5v

That's 5 gigs @ *2672 125.24x40*


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> [quote name="CharliesTheMan" url="/t/1221208/i7-3820-4820-overclock-club/4410#post_20791998"]I was embarassed to show that ole thing so I've been busting my butt since that post because I couldn't say no. I'm tired, around 18 hours here at the office now but I'm too tired to do the math, around 16 hours maybe. I dunno how many metric hours you guys have in Australia http://valid.canardpc.com/xeqn69I'm so closed to booting I can taste it, but can also faintly smell components thinking about burning lmao. Gotta get outta here before the voltage inspectors raid the place.


Lots of voltage for 4.8Ghz[/QUOTE]

Yeap it was just an all out crazy attempt at getting a boot before calling it a night, and the darn thing booted lol. Voltage isn't my issue I think it's VTT either VTT Load line calibration, or some kinda offset or something that needs to be tweaked a tad.

Ill have a better BIOS to work with shortly. This one is a test build I only tried so I could send madman something. After tonight though my chips not as weak as I thought and it took a beating.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Latest effort......



















[email protected] *2701.2 126.62x40* This is so cool









http://valid.canardpc.com/6x6e6m


----------



## alancsalt

And of course you are submitting those on the bot?

Memory as *Memory benchmarks: Memory Clock*
BCLK as *Motherboard benchmarks: Reference Clock*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And of course you are submitting those on the bot?
> 
> Memory as *Memory benchmarks: Memory Clock*
> BCLK as *Motherboard benchmarks: Reference Clock*


Yes I will be 2700mhz is a achievement


----------



## alancsalt

So is 168MHz on the BCLK....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So is 168MHz on the BCLK....


This ones better but I don't have url I don't think











*169*


----------



## alancsalt

Why no URL??

You crash bro?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah right in the middle of doing my screener should of saved val first









I will get one shortly , wont take long to get


----------



## alancsalt

Sounds like you are reaching the limit....?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sounds like you are reaching the limit....?


I will find that out shortly









Its time for some airbending


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

There you go *169.33*











http://valid.canardpc.com/9hup6q


----------



## DarkSamus

lol
Love the attitude.
Go hard or go home.

One question though.
Are you secretly wanting to kill this chips as an excuse to go get a 4820k?
They are in stock here locally now after-all


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> lol
> Love the attitude.
> Go hard or go home.
> 
> One question though.
> Are you secretly wanting to kill this chips as an excuse to go get a 4820k?
> They are in stock here locally now after-all


Aint gonna kill it you silly









I will when I start to see good IVB-E clocks and a new bios

Greatest ever .........



[email protected] *2719.1*









and priming for nearly a hour now as I post awesome









http://valid.canardpc.com/29inkf









And 2hrs of P95 on blend hooray for me


----------



## zerokool_3211

hey madman, whats going on...i been out of the forum for a bit with business and whatnot....whats the word on the 4820K?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane stuff homecinema, and you even run prime at those clocks xD you nutjob!








Love it...gonna push mine harder, can't leave you with all the glory.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will find that out shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time for some airbending


I am building a custom loop,, hope too top ya once i see i have no leaks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Nm Kizwan, u got a great cpu that can achieve 5200 (as far as i can remember) prime stable...Thats something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, i remember talking to Madman about that VTT issue longtime back (probably november or december sometime). As far as I know, it might be true for 3930k. Some people conducted certain tests regarding VTT and found out that it was causing degredation, however; this might not be true for 3820s at all. Noone has an irrefutable proof on it as of yet. Another interesting thing to mention is; on my motherboard if i apply preset values for 5Ghz overclock it sets VTT to 1.241v, if it was going to cause some sort of problem, i dont think they would set it to that level. So far this issue sounds like a myth to me concerning 3820s and your results support my thoughts as well.


So far so good. Going to run VTT @1.25V little longer.











Only 5.0GHz is prime stable. I didn't run prime @5.2GHz because voltage already pretty high, 1.632V. LLC Extreme, when fully loaded with prime, voltage will be way too high. It stable enough for benching & validation.

5.0GHz (ambient 29C)


5.2GHz


----------



## Butter Chicken

well being that I am learning with the 4820k and was also with the 3820 I had less than a month... I have noticed the 4820k is very touchy.

I have a good what I guess you call offset going currently where the cpu is throttling between 1.501 and 4.650Ghz and the fans on the H100i are totally silent.

the system feels very stable and solid, there is quite a noticeable difference in responsiveness over the 3820 to me which I haven't been able to figure out just what it is yet...

I had some chipset driver issues which I got behind me but I a still having problems getting SPD out of cpuz 1.65 and my temp sensor in the CorsairLink2 software is not reporting, although I can see the temps in HWMonitor and AISuite.

I am currently sitting here with very minor adjustments in the bios and my memory set to 2000mhz... these are the settings the bios came up with after I set the strap to 125 and auto something lol










I've been to 4.9Ghz at 1.56v from auto air cooled profile in the bios and it run the Aida benchmark tests fine... albeit my fan rpm were increased.


----------



## kizwan

Can I see it overclock using multiplier alone (Strap 100)?


----------



## Butter Chicken

who... me?

heck man if I knew even what I was doing... I am such a total noob with the overclock settings.

do you mean just set the defaults in the bios and select XMP?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Aint gonna kill it you silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will when I start to see good IVB-E clocks and a new bios
> 
> Greatest ever .........
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] *2719.1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and priming for nearly a hour now as I post awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/29inkf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2hrs of P95 on blend hooray for me


You can get a 250 strap right with a 225-250 BCLK? From TTL's review of the 4960x can have a 140 BCLK with a 100 strap, can't see why this cannot pass down to the 4820k.


----------



## Butter Chicken

I didn't have my graphic drivers nor the audio drivers installed not that it may have mattered lol... I fixed that real quick.

I saved the last profile, rebooted and reset the bios to defaults... I then enabled XMP and booted to desktop. I used the CPU level up button on AISuite and get this...










fans are still quiet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> hey madman, whats going on...i been out of the forum for a bit with business and whatnot....whats the word on the 4820K?


Crap high vcore clocks so far








Post your best cpu-z val link and ill add you to the honor role on the first page









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Insane stuff homecinema, and you even run prime at those clocks xD you nutjob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it...gonna push mine harder, can't leave you with all the glory.


Bring it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I am building a custom loop,, hope too top ya once i see i have no leaks


Hurry up and get it done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> who... me?
> 
> heck man if I knew even what I was doing... I am such a total noob with the overclock settings.
> 
> do you mean just set the defaults in the bios and select XMP?


Have u tried my settings on that sucker ?








Can you post a val link on that soonish please









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> You can get a 250 strap right with a 225-250 BCLK? From TTL's review of the 4960x can have a 140 BCLK with a 100 strap, can't see why this cannot pass down to the 4820k.


Good luck with 250
Ive had no joy with that setting ............ to be continued








I hope so as well 140 with strap or multi means a lot of tuning time ....... excellent









I settled on this.......

[email protected]@1.465vcore 166.9 x 30



This 'Don't go over 1.2 on your secondary voltages' is well a myth to me now








For 3820 that is


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning DarkSamus


----------



## DarkSamus

Morning mate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Morning mate.


Hows that rig of yours running ?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey Madman, thanks for putting my val on front page....







cheers m8








Btw, great memory speeds.....


----------



## Maximization

KICKS ASS


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have u tried my settings on that sucker ?


sorry man I had to step away for a bit... but you'll have to do better than that = *LINK*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey Madman, thanks for putting my val on front page....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, great memory speeds.....


No problem geezer









I wanna see some low temp and vcore clocks from you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> KICKS ASS


I guess if you don't try you don't know









Post your best CPU-Z validation and ill put it up in the Honor Role on the first page









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> sorry man I had to step away for a bit... but you'll have to do better than that = *LINK*


You know a CPU-Z validation .........



Look for 'tools' menu open it up and hit 'validation' it should look like this...........



At the top enter your OCN user name and email and hit submit and then this should appear



At the top left corner cut and paste the address into your post and your good to go


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, what was frustrating about them though is on my amd rog board, it does a hash check of the via bios therefore only the stock bios works.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, think I am actually going to go with the 3770k and gigabyte board. Think the 2011 is just too much for me, especially considering I know I would buy the 4820k which I shouldn't be spending that much money.


Hey, before you pull the trigger, let me just give you my experience as a guy coming from Ivy-B. I've had 3 x 3570k, it was lots of work to get them to clock to a stable 4.4-4.6, the golden one did 4.6 being beaten to death by IBT. With HT on, the 3770k is even harder to deal with and requires better cooling from the get go. I went with a 3820, turned on Auto OC on my Sabertooth board, and it went to 4.6 Ghz, DEAD stable, went 4.8 and a little vcore and DEAD stable in like 10 minutes of work. You can always save the money and go with just dual channel 2 sticks of ram and go quad later. But the temps with something like a 3820 vs a 3770k, unreal. Under medium load on the Ivy-B the fans were always throttling around since temp was at around 60c on load. 45-50c with the same loads on the 3820 and much quieter. Just food for thought. And nothing says you can't get a 3930k or 4930k later . . .


----------



## ivanlabrie

After having SB, Ivy and then SB-E, I can say I prefer SB-E and am really looking forward to Ivy-e. I'll get the 4930k and an r9-280x or two in a month or two.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> After having SB, Ivy and then SB-E, I can say I prefer SB-E and am really looking forward to Ivy-e. I'll get the 4930k and an r9-280x or two in a month or two.












r9-280x, that name really rolls off the tongue, doesn't it? Haha.


----------



## Butter Chicken

cool... but you mean a validate... I don't want to val an amateur oc or a basic level up lol.

I did set my TurboEVO settings just like you did in the last photo where you settled on something or other... I reset the bios, booted to desktop, then changed the cpu strap to 166 and adjusted the other slider just to where you had them... but I must have missed something as my cpu speed never changed from mid 4.1ghz where it was just from changing the strap at the beginning.

where's the "Extreme Beginners Guide"


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> After having SB, Ivy and then SB-E, I can say I prefer SB-E and am really looking forward to Ivy-e. I'll get the 4930k and an r9-280x or two in a month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r9-280x, that name really rolls off the tongue, doesn't it? Haha.
Click to expand...

What I'm excited for is Haswell-E. based on Haswell AVX2 benchmarks, it will be exciting. Now, if they put EDRAM in Haswell-E, that will be a killer proc. take a look at the 4960HQ.


----------



## Butter Chicken

here we go... http://valid.canardpc.com/2899818










yeah... I'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> cool... but you mean a validate... I don't want to val an amateur oc or a basic level up lol.
> 
> I did set my TurboEVO settings just like you did in the last photo where you settled on something or other... I reset the bios, booted to desktop, then changed the cpu strap to 166 and adjusted the other slider just to where you had them... but I must have missed something as my cpu speed never changed from mid 4.1ghz where it was just from changing the strap at the beginning.
> 
> where's the "Extreme Beginners Guide"


Try the 100 strap settings and up the multi..... but I see your onto that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> here we go... http://valid.canardpc.com/2899818
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... I'll be a pro in no time!


*Our first 4820k validation







*

*ACCEPTED







*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just beat my TRI SLI 760 valley score that I did with 3930k........

[email protected]@2661 TRI Giga 760 OC 1320 / 1267 / 1320 mem 3571 125.3fps

















http://valid.canardpc.com/eea3l9


----------



## alancsalt

Valley is more GPU bound, once you get past as much CPU as is needed.....does that make sense?


----------



## Butter Chicken

CPU-Z 1.66 needed for IB-E processor...








Aida Beta 2594 also needed ...








[URL=https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=816&DwnldID=20775&ProductFamily=Software+Products&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility&lang=eng[/URL]https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=816&DwnldID=20775&ProductFamily=Software+Products&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility&lang=eng[/URL]


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hows that rig of yours running ?


My 3820 is running very well at default settings.
Nicole's 3820 hasn't missed a beat since you OC'ed it to 4.6Ghz.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Valley is more GPU bound, once you get past as much CPU as is needed.....does that make sense?


Yes it does believe it or not









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> My 3820 is running very well at default settings.
> Nicole's 3820 hasn't missed a beat since you OC'ed it to 4.6Ghz.


Gonna have to get over there and redo your o/c settings . On hols but no wheels , bummer








Im glad hers is all good pretty much bullet proof o/c settings for that setup









Did this as well last nite..........

http://valid.canardpc.com/u22ipg


----------



## ivanlabrie

Love these chips...I'm gonna try to bench my new gpu: Ati HD 4350









Waiting for my new dual 7970 setup.

EDIT: you truly are a madman sire...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Love these chips...I'm gonna try to bench my new gpu: Ati HD 4350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my new dual 7970 setup.
> 
> EDIT: you truly are a madman sire...


Ati HD 4350 ? Do a vantage run on it , post results


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ati HD 4350 ? Do a vantage run on it , post results


I'm working on my drivers right now, and have yet to figure which is best.
Also I'm limited to 4.5 / 2333mhz ram


----------



## whitie63

*Will this get me in the 5ghz club*


----------



## alancsalt

Only if you post it in the 5GHz Club with the URL for the validation..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> *Will this get me in the 5ghz club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only if you post it in the 5GHz Club with the URL for the validation..
Click to expand...

Get a URL and I will add you to the club honor roll on the front page


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Get a URL and I will add you to the club honor roll on the front page


Cooooool Man here you go http://valid.canardpc.com/2899988


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Cooooool Man here you go http://valid.canardpc.com/2899988



*ACCEPTED







*


----------



## whitie63

Up date please







http://valid.canardpc.com/2900012


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Up date please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900012


Wow nice overclock, it's fun to watch when a member posts a CPUz Val, then posts updates as the progress continues and the clock speed climbs. And we all get tired of madman taking all the glory









I have a question for the guys that run Intel and have been into them long enough to see the trends and patterns. Do you guys (or girls if any of you are reading this) think based on what Intel's chips have done in the past, that there will be any significant price changes in either the next 2 to 3 months, or maybe 6 months down the road?

I'm getting ready to start building some custom PC's with our kids, a teenage girl and 8 year old boy both. I think we may do a triple rig build as far as the CPU and motherboard, which means I'll be buying three sets and monies tight. I may have to go to a cheaper combo, the main thing I want is for there to be a nice BIOS, with nice overclocking ability, and the X79 (but with an Asus board) and 3820 appeal to me because of what mines been capable of even though it's lacking a solid BIOS and is on the weaker end of the silicon lottery spectrum.

Mostly my interest is in the 3 to 4 months from now purchasing range, but it's going to take a little while to collect parts. Do you guys think if I take the Intel route, I'd be better off buying an older generation i7 chip, or the 3820/X79 route might work out well for my needs? Are the first and second gen chips and motherboards worth the prices they are getting for them both used and the occasional new old stock?


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Wow nice overclock, it's fun to watch when a member posts a CPUz Val, then posts updates as the progress continues and the clock speed climbs. And we all get tired of madman taking all the glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the guys that run Intel and have been into them long enough to see the trends and patterns. Do you guys (or girls if any of you are reading this) think based on what Intel's chips have done in the past, that there will be any significant price changes in either the next 2 to 3 months, or maybe 6 months down the road?
> 
> I'm getting ready to start building some custom PC's with our kids, a teenage girl and 8 year old boy both. I think we may do a triple rig build as far as the CPU and motherboard, which means I'll be buying three sets and monies tight. I may have to go to a cheaper combo, the main thing I want is for there to be a nice BIOS, with nice overclocking ability, and the X79 (but with an Asus board) and 3820 appeal to me because of what mines been capable of even though it's lacking a solid BIOS and is on the weaker end of the silicon lottery spectrum.
> 
> Mostly my interest is in the 3 to 4 months from now purchasing range, but it's going to take a little while to collect parts. Do you guys think if I take the Intel route, I'd be better off buying an older generation i7 chip, or the 3820/X79 route might work out well for my needs? Are the first and second gen chips and motherboards worth the prices they are getting for them both used and the occasional new old stock?


I think if i was going to do a budget build for my kids giving their age i would go with something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131983 very clock able and upgrade able and will leave you a little cash to get a good graphics cards to go with them .
But no doubt about it i love my 3820 and P9X79 it's probably the best 600 i have spent but once you start spending it's hard to stop



I have spent more then i started out to and i'm not done yet it truly becomes a sickness








It can always get FASTER


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I have a question for the guys that run Intel and have been into them long enough to see the trends and patterns. Do you guys (or girls if any of you are reading this) think based on what Intel's chips have done in the past, that there will be any significant price changes in either the next 2 to 3 months, or maybe 6 months down the road?


with no competition I guesstimate that as Intel has always done will remain true to form... no reason to increase prices but they will probably ever only go down 50 bucks before they leave the shelves... Intel always seems to have done that but of course it is at the retailers discretion.

the X's will probably see a $150 decrease in increments over its shelf life and the 3820 is around $199 currently... I think it was $329 at introduction? but the $199 is retailer discretion... Intel still has a different suggested msrp.

-Nice overclock there ******







but in order madman to update your val it's gonna require a prime95 or in the least a asus realbench stress test screener







j/k j/k


----------



## whitie63

[quote-Nice overclock there ******







but in order madman to update your val it's gonna require a prime95 or in the least a asus realbench stress test screener







j/k j/k[/quote]

Ok do you mean like this http://valid.canardpc.com/2900090


----------



## Butter Chicken

nice rig too man... well I was just attempting to be persuasive because I just wanted to see your settings if you were under AISuite... being a noob and all I backwards engineer









I can get to 52 on the multiplier in this 4820k but my memory takes a serious hit and the vcore is high 1.5's, We don't know how much these things can handle yet so I backed off quick being it is a lower voltage chip.

I have been switching back and forth between 41 and 42 multiplier with 2400mhz set on the mushkin and a 100mhz strap... seems to be a sweet spot and usable full time @ 1.2v


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Wow nice overclock, it's fun to watch when a member posts a CPUz Val, then posts updates as the progress continues and the clock speed climbs. And we all get tired of madman taking all the glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the guys that run Intel and have been into them long enough to see the trends and patterns. Do you guys (or girls if any of you are reading this) think based on what Intel's chips have done in the past, that there will be any significant price changes in either the next 2 to 3 months, or maybe 6 months down the road?
> 
> I'm getting ready to start building some custom PC's with our kids, a teenage girl and 8 year old boy both. I think we may do a triple rig build as far as the CPU and motherboard, which means I'll be buying three sets and monies tight. I may have to go to a cheaper combo, the main thing I want is for there to be a nice BIOS, with nice overclocking ability, and the X79 (but with an Asus board) and 3820 appeal to me because of what mines been capable of even though it's lacking a solid BIOS and is on the weaker end of the silicon lottery spectrum.
> 
> Mostly my interest is in the 3 to 4 months from now purchasing range, but it's going to take a little while to collect parts. Do you guys think if I take the Intel route, I'd be better off buying an older generation i7 chip, or the 3820/X79 route might work out well for my needs? Are the first and second gen chips and motherboards worth the prices they are getting for them both used and the occasional new old stock?
> 
> 
> 
> I think if i was going to do a budget build for my kids giving their age i would go with something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131983 very clock able and upgrade able and will leave you a little cash to get a good graphics cards to go with them .
> But no doubt about it i love my 3820 and P9X79 it's probably the best 600 i have spent but once you start spending it's hard to stop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent more then i started out to and i'm not done yet it truly becomes a sickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can always get FASTER
Click to expand...

Checksum mismatch error! You can't use IVY CPU on Z87 motherboard. Either change to Haswell CPU, e.g. 4670k or change to Z77 motherboard.

BTW, nice rig.









Mine...


Can you run Prime95 with ~90% memory @4.8GHz (125 x 39)? I want to compare temps with you. Don't forget to record ambient/room temp as well.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Checksum mismatch error! You can't use IVY CPU on Z87 motherboard. Either change to Haswell CPU, e.g. 4670k or change to Z77 motherboard..


My bad SEE that's what happens when you get in a hurry







try this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-Intel-_-19116504








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131823


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Can you run Prime95 with ~90% memory @4.8GHz (125 x 39)? I want to compare temps with you. Don't forget to record ambient/room temp as well.


sure give me some time

BTW, nice rig to you to


----------



## Butter Chicken

when you run that prime95 is it the default settings and do I use the x64 version? I see everyone opting for prime95 but I just found the simple 1 selection stress test on realbench to be convenient.

all's good and well here too with a 45 multi, no change in fan speeds the desktop now, I just rather run it at 41 breaking it in











kinda stumped too if it is HWmonitor or CPU-z giving the correct voltage?


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> nice rig too man... well I was just attempting to be persuasive because I just wanted to see your settings if you were under AISuite... being a noob and all I backwards engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to 52 on the multiplier in this 4820k but my memory takes a serious hit and the vcore is high 1.5's, We don't know how much these things can handle yet so I backed off quick being it is a lower voltage chip.
> 
> I have been switching back and forth between 41 and 42 multiplier with 2400mhz set on the mushkin and a 100mhz strap... seems to be a sweet spot and usable full time @ 1.2v


noob i may be







but no my friend I only do it in the bios







: AISuitehas trouble controlling fans so it's not going to control my system...


----------



## Butter Chicken

you're not the only noob... there is only 2 fans on my system and they are controlled by corsairlink according to temp... I don't even have the corsairlink software installed anymore and just the fan sens rpm on the cpu socket (which is actually a pump) is enough to keep my temps in check and pwm the fans. The cpu block itself plugs into a ubs2.0 header on my mobo. and its running it all fine somehow with the fan controllers disabled in the bios.

nice and quiet till 42c and above then they start ramping up slowly to compensate.

I've been as high as 53 on the multiplier that vcore doesn't move from 1.56... memory is still good @ 1201mhz (2400) there with a 100mhz bus (it's a 2133 kit) if I change the bus to 103 the memory speed falls away.

I've been using the bios more, but AISuite has helped me figure out what alot of those settings do...

ps... I didn't install fan expert either


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Checksum mismatch error! You can't use IVY CPU on Z87 motherboard. Either change to Haswell CPU, e.g. 4670k or change to Z77 motherboard.
> 
> BTW, nice rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine...
> 
> 
> Can you run Prime95 with ~90% memory @4.8GHz (125 x 39)? I want to compare temps with you. Don't forget to record ambient/room temp as well.


here you go let me know how this works for you





and 4.8GHz (125 x 39) = 4.875 on mine ???


----------



## Butter Chicken

-correction

the memory speed does take a hit at synced 49 multi with a 100mhz bus... may just be I need a faster kit?

I've made so many changes my eyes are spinning and I must have had ram speed at auto above this point here...



HELP! madman... need to get vcore down, wake up you down under there


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> here you go let me know how this works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 4.8GHz (125 x 39) = 4.875 on mine ???


Thanks but you should run at least 30 minutes to 1 hour. You'll get max temp in first 30 minutes to 1 hour. The small ffts test will produced more heat than larger ones.

4.875GHz is correct.

This is mine in 32C ambient. Max temp is 84C. Delta is 84 - 32 = 52C. I have run Prime95 a couple of times in various ambient temps, the delta pretty consistent each time & the range is between high 40s to low 50s Celsius with the difference between them just 3 to 4 degrees.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> " SNIP "
> 
> -Nice overclock there ******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in order madman to update your val it's gonna require a prime95 or in the least a asus realbench stress test screener
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k j/k
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Ok do you mean like this http://valid.canardpc.com/2900090
Click to expand...


*ACCEPTED







*
As you can tell I cleaned your submission up a bit


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> when you run that prime95 is it the default settings and do I use the x64 version? I see everyone opting for prime95 but I just found the simple 1 selection stress test on realbench to be convenient.
> 
> all's good and well here too with a 45 multi, no change in fan speeds the desktop now, I just rather run it at 41 breaking it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda stumped too if it is HWmonitor or CPU-z giving the correct voltage?


I use the 32bit one, it's v27.9.
Run it using the "blend" setting.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ACCEPTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As you can tell I cleaned your submission up a bit


I think it much better to sort the list by frequency. This can lead to (un)healthy OC competition.







Also mixed both 3820 & 4820k in one list.


----------



## Echosilence

Here's my effort:

http://valid.canardpc.com/9itgsy

Hope to get H80i soon to lower temps and vcore.


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I noticed that ASUS has an updated bios for the P9X79 pro (bios rev 4302) on there site to add support for IVY-E chips.
> I wonder if its OC ready or just basic support until they release a better bios.


I have same question


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I use the 32bit one, it's v27.9.
> Run it using the "blend" setting.


cool... I've been messing with both versions and the cpu wants more juice for sure. At 49x100 I drop threads like two if I am at mid 1.4vcor.

at 48x100 I can run awhile... went and took a shower, got some chips and dip from the fridge and when I came back the damn thing was still running???

how long does it take to complete a test? or how long do I need to run it? I don't like the idea of just sitting there baking my cpu crispy...

that's why I like the realbench stress test, it seems to max out at an nice 98% cpu usage and the test actually does stop lol

is this P95 for video cards or something?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> cool... I've been messing with both versions and the cpu wants more juice for sure. At 49x100 I drop threads like two if I am at mid 1.4vcor.
> 
> at 48x100 I can run awhile... went and took a shower, got some chips and dip from the fridge and when I came back the damn thing was still running???
> 
> how long does it take to complete a test? or how long do I need to run it? I don't like the idea of just sitting there baking my cpu crispy...
> 
> that's why I like the realbench stress test, it seems to max out at an nice 98% cpu usage and the test actually does stop lol
> 
> is this P95 for video cards or something?


It will run for eternity (as far as I know)
When testing for stability longer is better.

2 hours is good indicator of stability, but a good 24 hours should be done to be 100% certain.

P95 is for CPU's only.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> It will run for eternity (as far as I know)
> When testing for stability longer is better.
> 
> 2 hours is good indicator of stability, but a good 24 hours should be done to be 100% certain.
> 
> P95 is for CPU's only.


screw that man! I'm selling all this stuff and buying a tablet









nah... I just got wPrime, IBT, and LinX...

IBT and LinX seem cool... are they valid? I figure 15mins should be enough... I am definitely not running prime on my machine even at the stock mobo settings for 2 or 24 hrs... I may give it 15min, if no threads drop then that's all I'll have to offer for screener verifications in P95.

I remember now why I didn't like it... and it's not now because I can't get past 48x100 without threads dropping either... it's obviously just too heavy duty for the noob lol


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I wonder how long P95 has been run continuously. I know 24 hours is the norm but I'm wondering more about 6 months, five years etc lol. There's gotta be someone to prime95 as madman is to vcore and airbending, just wanting to see what they can pull off for the heck of it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I wonder how long P95 has been run continuously. I know 24 hours is the norm but I'm wondering more about 6 months, five years etc lol. There's gotta be someone to prime95 as madman is to vcore and airbending, just wanting to see what they can pull off for the heck of it.


I don't know of any real-world applications or games that most users will be running for 2 or even 24 hrs up to 6 months and a year on a daily basis which will use the resources that P95 does...

it's overkill imo... sure it uses 110% of cpu resources, but what else besides itself does?

this was an interesting note at wiki...
Quote:


> Use for stress testing
> 
> Over the years, Prime95 has become extremely popular among PC enthusiasts and overclockers as a stability testing utility. It includes a "Torture Test" mode designed specifically for testing PC subsystems for errors in order to help ensure the correct operation of Prime95 on that system. This is important because each iteration of the Lucas-Lehmer depends on the previous one; if one iteration is incorrect, so will be the entire primality test.


lots of ram tested (1.6Gb) ? in the torture test I can crank it to 15.5gb saving a little for system resources...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I wonder how long P95 has been run continuously. I know 24 hours is the norm but I'm wondering more about 6 months, five years etc lol. There's gotta be someone to prime95 as madman is to vcore and airbending, just wanting to see what they can pull off for the heck of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I don't know of any real-world applications or games that most users will be running for 2 or even 24 hrs up to 6 months and a year on a daily basis which will use the resources that P95 does...
> 
> it's overkill imo... sure it uses 110% of everything but what else besides itself does?
> 
> this was an interesting note at wiki...
> lots of ram tested (1.6Gb) ? in the torture test I can crank it to 15.5gb saving a little for system resources...


I mine primecoins with my cpu 24/7, at 4.3ghz with 1.3v and 65-75c core temps (depends on ambients)
Been doing it for a week now. xD


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I mine primecoins with my cpu 24/7, at 4.3ghz with 1.3v and 65-75c core temps (depends on ambients)
> Been doing it for a week now. xD


dude... I'm not searching for primes or curing cancer, if I was I'd build a machine just for it sitting inside a freezer.
Quote:


> By selecting Custom, the user can gain further control of the configuration. For example, by selecting 8-8 kB as the FFT size, the program stresses primarily the CPU. By selecting 2048-4096 kB and unchecking the "Run FFTs in-place" checkbox, providing the maximum amount of RAM free in the system, the program tests the memory and the chipset. If the amount of memory to use option is set too high, then the system will start using the paging file and the test will not stress the memory.
> 
> On an absolutely stable system, Prime95 would run indefinitely. If an error occurs, at which point the stress test would terminate, this would indicate that the system may be unstable. *There is an ongoing debate about terms "stable" and "Prime-stable", as Prime95 often fails before the system becomes unstable or crashes in any other application*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Didn't say you should...I like helping to find new prime number chains, and I also get paid for it, so can't complain. It helps find new RSA encryption keys, and math guys epeen lol


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Didn't say you should...I like helping to find new prime number chains, and I also get paid for it, so can't complain. It helps find new RSA encryption keys, and math guys epeen lol


haha true, sorry man... P95 got me bent with it wanting more vcore


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> dude... I'm not searching for primes or curing cancer, if I was I'd build a machine just for it sitting inside a freezer.


Butter Chicken Bro you have a sick Rig how is Ivy E ? how long does it take to video encode I bet it takes under 15 min


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Here's my effort:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9itgsy
> 
> Hope to get H80i soon to lower temps and vcore.



*ACCEPTED







*


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Butter Chicken Bro you have a sick Rig how is Ivy E ? how long does it take to video encode I bet it takes under 15 min


my system is sick lol you got that right... I am running a first version PCIe 8600GT graphics card at the moment, but come the beginning of the week I'll be ordering a GTX770... got my mind set on it but it could always change at the last second before I go to my checkout cart.

1080i TS mpeg2 streams I can take down to dvd resolution at just a little over 250fps on the chip using the software encoding method as it is right now.. after I throw it to the hardware I'm sure I'll be cooking with gas then.

I can convert 720p h264 1.4gb sized files into 1gb dvd format, two videos at the same time... at about 175fps each simultaneously. (software method with no overclock)

a single dvd after it is on the harddrive probably 4 to 7 mins to 700mb or 1.4gb avi... I like taking 1080i down to dvd though, they always look better than the dvd you'd buy and I pass them out to a few friends... mostly documentaries.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I need to get me a good quad ram kit...I need more ram







(using 2x2gb, great benching sticks though)


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

2 new motherboards from Asus with Ivy-E release;

X79 Deluxe


RIVE Black Edition


Enjoy.....


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> my system is sick lol you got that right... I am running a first version PCIe 8600GT graphics card at the moment, but come the beginning of the week I'll be ordering a GTX770... got my mind set on it but it could always change at the last second before I go to my checkout cart.
> 
> 1080i TS mpeg2 streams I can take down to dvd resolution at just a little over 250fps on the chip using the software encoding method as it is right now.. after I throw it to the hardware I'm sure I'll be cooking with gas then.
> 
> I can convert 720p h264 1.4gb sized files into 1gb dvd format, two videos at the same time... at about 175fps each simultaneously. (software method with no overclock)
> 
> a single dvd after it is on the harddrive probably 4 to 7 mins to 700mb or 1.4gb avi... I like taking 1080i down to dvd though, they always look better than the dvd you'd buy and I pass them out to a few friends... mostly documentaries.


Holly Mind F**** Batman we have a Winner

I seriously would like a 780 but it's not worth the price if the HD9970 is going to roll over it ,I think really my set up is enough I opted for Ivy 3770k instead of the 4770k I don't regret it but damn you have such a nice beauty it's hard not to be jealous


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I need to get me a good quad ram kit...I need more ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (using 2x2gb, great benching sticks though)


You should try Trident Black 2400Mhz you will not be disappointed


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> *ACCEPTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you sir!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> You should try Trident Black 2400Mhz you will not be disappointed


I'm saving for them...First thing is getting my dual 7970 setup, which I'll order this week.
Then saving for a 4930k and then memory.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm saving for them...First thing is getting my dual 7970 setup, which I'll order this week.
> Then saving for a 4930k and then memory.


If I had the money I would rip my system down and go Ivy E


----------



## Swolern

Anyone break 5ghz on the 4820k yet? *Microcenter* has the chip on sale for $249. Very tasty at that price!


----------



## Maximization

thats a good price, i was holding on to my sandy spending coin on a custom cooling system, but that price is nice.


----------



## Swolern

Yes it is. The sale price is in-store only though. Also from the reviews i have seen, the 4820k is OCing 200-300mhz (on average) higher than the 4930k .


----------



## MrfingerIII

MicroCenter IMHO is better then the Egg and Frys


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone break 5ghz on the 4820k yet? *Microcenter* has the chip on sale for $249. Very tasty at that price!


4820k $395 here in oztralia and $695 for the 4930k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> thats a good price, i was holding on to my sandy spending coin on a custom cooling system, but that price is nice.


That is good but get that custom loop you NEED


----------



## RSharpe

Soo.... How does 4820k overclock on a custom water loop? Rumour is that these things overclock a lot better. With overclocks, are 4820k likely to beat 4770k?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is good but get that custom loop you NEED


well i dont know

ordered a custom pedistal so far
attaching to current case seems like the difficult part

balsa foam is amazing i hope


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Soo.... How does 4820k overclock on a custom water loop? Rumour is that these things overclock a lot better. With overclocks, are 4820k likely to beat 4770k?


Well i havent seen a val yet on here for 4820k thats done a 5gigs at 1.45vcore yet
But im pretty sure o/clocking is the same as 3820 'cept 4820k can apparently use a BLCK of 140 tie that in with 100, ,125 and 166 strap should be a interesting overclocker .
Wait for the next round of m/board bios updates we should see a big improvement


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4820k $395 here in oztralia and $695 for the 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good but get that custom loop you NEED


Find you a good friend in the US to purchase and ship to you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Soo.... How does 4820k overclock on a custom water loop? Rumour is that these things overclock a lot better. With overclocks, are 4820k likely to beat 4770k?


Most reviews i have seen have been ablt to get the 4820k to 4.85ghz. Thats more than the 4770k (non-delided) OC with average has been about 4.4ghz. But the 4770 has about 5-10% more performance per clock, depending on application.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Find you a good friend in the US to purchase and ship to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most reviews i have seen have been ablt to get the 4820k to 4.85ghz. Thats more than the 4770k (non-delided) OC with average has been about 4.4ghz. But the 4770 has about 5-10% more performance per clock, depending on application.


I swear, I think at times OCN needs to set up a Hardware Cartel: Folks in the States picking up and shipping parts to our members overseas.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I swear, I think at times OCN needs to set up a Hardware Cartel: Folks in the States picking up and shipping parts to our members overseas.


I know a bunch of guys who send me the stuff I need...so it pretty much is. It's unfair that we get ripped off so badly in other parts.
It's just ridiculous to overcharge so much, I'm pretty sure it's not justified and it just means retailers here inflate prices to death cause they are greedy. Taxes are not so expensive as to inflate price three fold.


----------



## Butter Chicken

madman... can I get a re-val plz... this is looking better at 100 auto strap, 47 multi and a medium LLC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/q7cakr



this was during the test...



the HyperPi was run right after... I am struggling to keep my 2133 XMP above 47x

sorry no P95 at this freq with an aio cooler









how much vcore can I pump into this thing... more or less or equal to SB-E?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Find you a good friend in the US to purchase and ship to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most reviews i have seen have been ablt to get the 4820k to 4.85ghz. Thats more than the 4770k (non-delided) OC with average has been about 4.4ghz. But the 4770 has about 5-10% more performance per clock, depending on application.











I rekon if i got one i could do better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> madman... can I get a re-val plz... this is looking better at 100 auto strap, 47 multi and a medium LLC.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q7cakr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was during the test...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the HyperPi was run right after... I am struggling to keep my 2133 XMP above 47x
> 
> sorry no P95 at this freq with an aio cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much vcore can I pump into this thing... more or less or equal to SB-E?


You dont need a re-val till you beat your first one which is http://valid.canardpc.com/2899818
Your getting there keep it up


----------



## Butter Chicken

ok cool... I just didn't like the version of cpu-z I was using... no mem showing or SPD.

time to throw some more juice to the memory , try and make it keep up... or I could just get some faster sticks.

GTX770 first!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ok cool... I just didn't like the version of cpu-z I was using... no mem showing or SPD.
> 
> time to throw some more juice to the memory , try and make it keep up... or I could just get some faster sticks.
> 
> GTX770 first!


Ive tested 770 they are good but if you get a msi or one with the right voltage control chip you can volt 'em up to 1.3v or more but id get ram first and then go a 780 more Cuda cores and memory


----------



## Butter Chicken

I have this crazy idea of running two of these in an Arc MiniR2 to be released in a week or two.

Galaxy GTX770 HOF...


I have exhausted all searches trying to find a 780 with all the video output on one side. I wanted two of these with those fans and sinks stripped off and replaced with waterblocks... I can then use my other slots which I have my eye mainly on the Asus RaidR and the Mushkin equivelent which is 8X unlike the RaidR and could utilize the bottom slot in my Gene.

decisions decisions... I just got this memory too lol. If you know of a GTX with DP 1.2's and everything on one side let me know about it... I need a to order one of these monday, I can't game or anything worth a hoot on this antique I'm running. It is surely not giving me the fuller experience of this board and proc.

http://www.galaxytechus.com/__US__/Product6/ProductDetail?proID=138


----------



## v1ral

Off Topic:
Any word on a rampage I've formula refresh, or is it the same affair with just updating bios?
Great clocks guys, but is has well still faster when its said and done.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Off Topic:
> Any word on a rampage I've formula refresh, or is it the same affair with just updating bios?
> Great clocks guys, but is haswell still faster when its said and done.


No refresh but a average bios update instead








But they are gonna realese a Black Edition RIVE instead .

*http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*



I want one with a new updated IVB-E bios


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No refresh but a average bios update instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are gonna realese a Black Edition RIVE instead .
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/*
> 
> 
> 
> I want one with a new updated IVB-E bios


It looks really awesome..I bet it costs a fortune


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Off Topic:
> Any word on a rampage I've formula refresh, or is it the same affair with just updating bios?
> Great clocks guys, but is has well still faster when its said and done.


Rampage formula is completely fine as is. It just needs few BIOS updates. Honestly a new board with ONLY 4 slots for RAM? I hope Asus isn't that stupid.


----------



## Butter Chicken

4 slots quad chan is all you need and probably more ideal on a Republic of "Gamers" motherboard...

rog's are not server boards lol... 64Gb is unnecessary for people buying rog boards imo









1 chip for each channel...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive been messing around with the Giga UP4 with the F4 IB-E bios for the last 3 days and the UEFI is a pain in the azz









Now I tried strap 125 getting to run on that for me is nearly impossible ! ?








4 hrs and no 125 strap ? Enough of that .

The best I could get was 43x105 = [email protected]@1.245vcore +30 using Dynamic Vcore .... offset voltage

Did a few P95 Blend runs for a hour or so on blend.....

[email protected] 43x104.7


[email protected] 43x105

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900558 100% Load









[email protected] 43x105.8

Had troubles booting after reset


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like usual Gigabyte...it's a pain to oc ram or change fsb straps. :/

I'm gonna do some more tweaking this weekend...still sore after failing at 166mhz bclk. xD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like usual Gigabyte...it's a pain to oc ram or change fsb straps. :/

I'm gonna do some more tweaking this weekend...still sore after failing at 166mhz bclk. xD


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Added the EK mosfet block
top pic's config doesn't work btw. right angle fitting is too much.
i'll have to get an extender fitting to raise the 90 degree further away from the mosfet block before it turns so it doesn't run into my ram. may remove the heat spreaders if i have to...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great stuff man...you'll be able to get some monster oc's on that 3820, or even a 4930k or 4820k eventually.


----------



## Heidi

Now...guys, understand my pain! CPU is great, but mobo...nothing is seriously wrong with the hardware alone, it's the BIOS that hold it back...
I desperately needed the features and options offered by X79S-UP5, but I would like to be able to use that famous 125MHz bracket if possible, but so far...no luck!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

BCLK 173

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900571



Ambient 29C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Now...guys, understand my pain! CPU is great, but mobo...nothing is seriously wrong with the hardware alone, it's the BIOS that hold it back...
> I desperately needed the features and options offered by X79S-UP5, but I would like to be able to use that famous 125MHz bracket if possible, but so far...no luck!


Yep the bios sux









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> BCLK 173
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900571
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient 29C


173 BLCK that's a first REP + for you
Nice effort geezer








But can you prime it ?

Now I will definitely put the r4f back in and try to beat it


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> BCLK 173
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900571
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient 29C
> 173 BLCK that's a first REP + for you
> Nice effort geezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can you prime it ?
> 
> Now I will definitely put the r4f back in and try to beat it


Hey madman thanks







, ambient is still a bit high here (around 30s C) but i will try to prime it and will be back with some results...


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Great stuff man...you'll be able to get some monster oc's on that 3820, or even a 4930k or 4820k eventually.


hopefully your talking to me. or im gonna feel stupid lol
but yea, the mosfets are going to be a the thing you want to keep cool on haswell, right? Hot VRM's = throttling.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> hopefully your talking to me. or im gonna feel stupid lol
> but yea, the mosfets are going to be a the thing you want to keep cool on haswell, right? Hot VRM's = throttling.


On haswell not so much, but extreme platform tends to be limited by it afaik.
I'm planning on adding a fan intaking air at the back side of my socket. As well as having plenty of fans pointing at the vrm from the front.


----------



## Butter Chicken

I'm throttling on the 4820k at any inkling 4905mhz (49x100.1) @ 1.56vcore...

I can't get the core down from there at this freq, even trying the 002 Shamino bios... but that's where I am at now. With the above settings I can run LinX for a quick 3min which I have been doing over and over to see if I throttle.

I am picking up the throttle in the XTU graph... removed AISuite, it was messing with my bootup o/c and somehow left a .5 (50mhz) shift in my bus after I was on the desktop even after uninstalling it... ran the cleaner twice!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I'm throttling on the 4820k at any inkling 4905mhz (49x100.1) @ 1.56vcore...
> 
> I can't get the core down from there at this freq, even trying the 002 Shamino bios... but that's where I am at now. With the above settings I can run LinX for a quick 3min which I have been doing over and over to see if I throttle.
> 
> I am picking up the throttle in the XTU graph... removed AISuite, it was messing with my bootup o/c and somehow left a .5 (50mhz) shift in my bus after I was on the desktop even after uninstalling it... ran the cleaner twice!


Please post screenshots. I would like to see the temperature when CPU start throttling. Can you monitor VRM temp? In addition to XTU, please run Core Temp & Real Temp too. Please make sure all are visible when taking the screenshots.


----------



## skitz9417

add me in plz http://valid.canardpc.com/iy2dn3


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'd like some input from my fellow club brothers, even though this isn't CPU specific. You guys are my buddies and I trust you, so I'm asking an off topic question.

I am treating myself to a new mouse. Actually purchased one last night. I don't game, I'm going to be using a gaming mouse because of the programming buttons and ability to run custom macros, command line commands with the push of a button. I bought a RAT 7 yesterday after a decent amount of research. It came down to the RAT 7 or the Logitech G700s. The RAT 9 wasn't available from the local retailer and I wanted the ability to exchange it since I couldn't unbox them until after purchase.

Have any of you guys used either mouse? I LOVE the logitech dual mode scroll wheel and it's free spin ability. But I decided since I have a Logitech MK 700 mouse (similar to the Logitech MX) and know how it feels in my hand, buying the RAT 7 was the best option so I can compare them side by side. I have 15 days to return the RAT 7 and get the logitech or get a refund and order the RAT 9.

Any of you use a mouse for command line type macros for anything besides gaming?

I'm a steel detailer so I do a lot of 2D and some 3D CAD design and engineering work. I'm on AutoCAD most of the day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'd like some input from my fellow club brothers, even though this isn't CPU specific. You guys are my buddies and I trust you, so I'm asking an off topic question.
> 
> I am treating myself to a new mouse. Actually purchased one last night. I don't game, I'm going to be using a gaming mouse because of the programming buttons and ability to run custom macros, command line commands with the push of a button. I bought a RAT 7 yesterday after a decent amount of research. It came down to the RAT 7 or the Logitech G700s. The RAT 9 wasn't available from the local retailer and I wanted the ability to exchange it since I couldn't unbox them until after purchase.
> 
> Have any of you guys used either mouse? I LOVE the logitech dual mode scroll wheel and it's free spin ability. But I decided since I have a Logitech MK 700 mouse (similar to the Logitech MX) and know how it feels in my hand, buying the RAT 7 was the best option so I can compare them side by side. I have 15 days to return the RAT 7 and get the logitech or get a refund and order the RAT 9.
> 
> Any of you use a mouse for command line type macros for anything besides gaming?
> 
> I'm a steel detailer so I do a lot of 2D and some 3D CAD design and engineering work. I'm on AutoCAD most of the day.


I did use my Razer Deathadder like that for browsing and general usage, apart from mmo/rpg and fps gaming.
I think it's pretty useful but don't have any experience with those mice, I picked the deathadder cause of its flawless sensor mainly (and price)


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I just got myself a shiny new 4820 CPU and a Rampage IV Extreme motherboard (due to infuriating circumstances). I've already got it to 4600 at an offset of +.050 and medium LLC with temps at around 62c max.

This however got me wondering, do we know how IVY-E responds to voltage and heat? Does anyone know of any Intel dox regarding maximums? The chip seems similar to its Sandy-E counterpart, but may have completely different limits.

*edit* TjMax is 100c, so I'm guessing 80c is around the max safe temp, but this is just a guess.


----------



## Butter Chicken

we're testing those limits right here on OCN









the junction is right around 99 to 100c, and with it comes a 20 to 30% throttle...


----------



## ivanlabrie

My cpu started throttling like that at 4.5ghz...and 1.45v (I probably need more but wanted a quick stable oc for benching)
I think I need to clean my H60 since it didn't throttle when I first tested that oc.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I just got myself a shiny new 4820 CPU and a Rampage IV Extreme motherboard (due to infuriating circumstances). I've already got it to 4600 at an offset of +.050 and medium LLC with temps at around 62c max.
> 
> This however got me wondering, do we know how IVY-E responds to voltage and heat? Does anyone know of any Intel dox regarding maximums? The chip seems similar to its Sandy-E counterpart, but may have completely different limits.
> 
> *edit* TjMax is 100c, so I'm guessing 80c is around the max safe temp, but this is just a guess.


If TJMax is 100C then safe temp is anything below 100C. Don't worry about temp because CPU will throttling when it exceeds 100C. You just need to watch voltage.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Please post screenshots. I would like to see the temperature when CPU start throttling. Can you monitor VRM temp? In addition to XTU, please run Core Temp & Real Temp too. Please make sure all are visible when taking the screenshots.


man I am just not rolling good numbers today... I was doing much better yesterday when my distance to Tj was a few c increased, I was between 71c and 73c distance to max then but I was fiddling around with XTU more and some different bios settings like a med LLC.

Bios 002, auto vcore, auto llc each screen.

todays... [email protected] default/auto


at that point I dropped the memory down to 1600mhz and added a little turbo time in XTU... here I got no throttle but I put that 1/tenth on in the bios. The Linx completed all tests but ended in a stop, so I probably could have found better bios settings for the ram here.

[email protected], XTU turbo increase... no throttle


here is [email protected] auto everything


I'll find it again







I was just touching 120 flops last night at the 4905, but I was much more into the bios. I'll get back on it later.


----------



## kizwan

Temps are high but expected at high OC with AIO water cooling. You need custom water cooling if you want go higher than 4.7GHz. You can reduced around ~10C at least with custom water cooling. Ambient around ~25C? Leave the side panel opened & put a 120mm fan pointing toward the CPU. See if this help you stress testing without throttling.


----------



## Butter Chicken

yeah it's the aio cooler... I have the side off the case but we have the ac off today because it is pretty nice day and the windows are open.. my ambient now is about 74 to 75f with no humidity, a nice day indeed on the east coast.

I think I am going to stick the whole system in a giant plastic lawn bag and vac the air out of it then set it inside the deep freezer in the garage lol...

I've seen some people set their radiators inside a deep freezer inside some antifreeze and get low temps on a custom loop on youtube. That is probably my next step after the GTX next week... I know my Ram is holding me back to a point but this kit did really well up against other kits so I'll hang with it awhile.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quad-channel-ddr3-memory-review,3100-10.html it was an interesting read which pretty much lent me towards the Mushkin kit.

and I think Core Temp is not liking the IB-E yet... just as the last version of CPUZ... here is a screen still at 47x100.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> add me in plz http://valid.canardpc.com/iy2dn3



*UPDATED







*


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If TJMax is 100C then safe temp is anything below 100C. Don't worry about temp because CPU will throttling when it exceeds 100C. You just need to watch voltage.


I'm pretty sure that the TjMax is just the temp at which the safety mechanisms kick in and throttle the CPU back to avoid serious damage, which is why we try to stay around 20% below that number, I don't think it's in any way the "Safe" temp. And Temps will cause electro migration just as much as voltage.

Intel released a white paper for a lot of their other CPUs with some guideline limits, but I'm not able to find anything of the sort for Sandy-E.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> yeah it's the aio cooler... I have the side off the case but we have the ac off today because it is pretty nice day and the windows are open.. my ambient now is about 74 to 75f with no humidity, a nice day indeed on the east coast.
> 
> I think I am going to stick the whole system in a giant plastic lawn bag and vac the air out of it then set it inside the deep freezer in the garage lol...
> 
> I've seen some people set their radiators inside a deep freezer inside some antifreeze and get low temps on a custom loop on youtube. That is probably my next step after the GTX next week... I know my Ram is holding me back to a point but this kit did really well up against other kits so I'll hang with it awhile.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quad-channel-ddr3-memory-review,3100-10.html it was an interesting read which pretty much lent me towards the Mushkin kit.
> 
> and I think Core Temp is not liking the IB-E yet... just as the last version of CPUZ... here is a screen still at 47x100.


If you're thinking of going some sort of route like the rad in a freezer, you should look into an aquarium chiller. When I decide to drop the almost $2k for water cooling gear, that's the route I'm going to go. Sub ambient temps without that much hassle from the sounds of it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

ouch! that's expensive but I'll check out the chiller surely... I have seen people do total submersion in fish tanks on youtube which was rather erm...

but Novec 7100 seems sweet compared to mineral oil... I know a gallon of fluorinert would be too pricey to even consider.
Quote:


> This is the first published video of our Immersion server cluster demo. It's a 4 node, 8 socket server chassis,with 48AMD Opteron cores. Thanks to AMD, Harddata and Hardware Labs for collaboration.It was built to demonstrate the ability to "hot swap" nodes without disruption to the other nodes. It will also be used to study fluid loss mechanisms, junction-to-water performance, etc. In this video, the nodes are idling immersed in Novec 7100 which boils at ~60C. The power draw is 600W. The fluid is being condensed by water that is pumped through a radiator.Soon this machine will be on the network and we can put it through its paces. More data to come.







I do like the idea fluid presents by cooling the whole board and all components, I already have a deep freezer chest that gets -20c which I may even be able to take lower but medical freezers get from -40c to -80c. and below.

wouldn't chilling all the components down to -20c or -40c be more beneficial than just chilling the proc down to there?

I think I may try the lawn bag idea on an old system just for laughs... if I get all the air out of the bag then there should be no moisture concerns.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ouch! that's expensive but I'll check out the chiller surely... I have seen people do total submersion in fish tanks on youtube which was rather erm...
> 
> but Novec 7100 seems sweet compared to mineral oil... I know a gallon of fluorinert would be too pricey to even consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the idea fluid presents by cooling the whole board and all components, I already have a deep freezer chest that gets -20c which I may even be able to take lower but medical freezers get from -40c to -80c. and below.
> 
> wouldn't chilling all the components down to -20c or -40c be more beneficial than just chilling the proc down to there?
> 
> I think I may try the lawn bag idea on an old system just for laughs... if I get all the air out of the bag then there should be no moisture concerns.


If you do the lawn bag, you'll have to put it up on youtube









The aquarium chiller itself is $800 - $1200 depending on how hardcore you want to go. I was factoring in all the blocks etc. I'd want to go with at the same time. I think it will be great to go 5 or 6 degrees below ambient, and if it's powerful enough and in combination with a big reservoir (think ice chest) the water should never really go above the temp you set, even under the heaviest load.


----------



## Butter Chicken

by the time I get to the video I would have to use a clear bag and a plexiglass case. What I am thinking right now is using a small tupperware tote which will hold one of my old boards with a plastic contractor bag wrapped around it... then I could hook up my vac compressor to pull a vac on it









the processor is still of concern though... I will need a cheap open loop system so I can set a large res (thinking 5 gallons) in the ice chest with the board.

one guy on youtube has his chest filled about a quarter way with antifreeze and he is using the chest itself as the res and chiller... why not stick the whole board in there on stilts ha! but he'd still need an air free environment.

this would be a couple hundred at most, considering I have two chests and plenty of totes...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> by the time I get to the video I would have to use a clear bag and a plexiglass case. What I am thinking right now is using a small tupperware tote which will hold one of my old boards with a plastic contractor bag wrapped around it... then I could hook up my vac compressor to pull a vac on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the processor is still of concern though... I will need a cheap open loop system so I can set a large res (thinking 5 gallons) in the ice chest with the board.
> 
> one guy on youtube has his chest filled about a quarter way with antifreeze and he is using the chest itself as the res and chiller... why not stick the whole board in there on stilts ha! but he'd still need an air free environment.
> 
> this would be a couple hundred at most, considering I have two chests and plenty of totes...


If you do that you should change your name to CRYOVAC-PC LooooL


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> *UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheers mate


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Imma just leave this here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80


----------



## glnn_23

Hi All
Does anybody else find the latest bios updates make things run worse. I have as Asus X79 Sabertooth and have been using Bios 2104. I updated to 4104 then finally to the latest 4302. I did this to see if there could be any improvements.
When overclocking with the latest bios I could not even get into windows with voltages I have run Prime95 at on the other bios. I have since returned to the older 2104 for my 3820.
This makes me believe the new Ivy E are being held back by the Bios.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you do that you should change your name to CRYOVAC-PC LooooL


hahaha! that's excellent









for the upcoming experiments I will use a new CRYOVAC account.... I am scoping medical freezers atm.

-36c KEVLINATOR! lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Imma just leave this here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80


SWEET! what you tuning with? or is that direct bios...?

how bout a 3min run on LinX with a screener.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi All
> Does anybody else find the latest bios updates make things run worse. I have as Asus X79 Sabertooth and have been using Bios 2104. I updated to 4104 then finally to the latest 4302. I did this to see if there could be any improvements.
> When overclocking with the latest bios I could not even get into windows with voltages I have run Prime95 at on the other bios. I have since returned to the older 2104 for my 3820.
> This makes me believe the new Ivy E are being held back by the Bios.


you should use the last SB-E bios for the 3820.

if you put a 4820k on there you may find the latest bios may work out better for the IB-E.

---

for your board I think the last SB-E 3820 bios was 3501


----------



## glnn_23

Thanks for the info Butter Chicken, I'll give 3501 a go. With 4104 which is the 'second latest' bios,voltage needs to be just slightly higher than older 2104 bios


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the TjMax is just the temp at which the safety mechanisms kick in and throttle the CPU back to avoid serious damage, which is why we try to stay around 20% below that number, I don't think it's in any way the "Safe" temp. And Temps will cause electro migration just as much as voltage.
> 
> Intel released a white paper for a lot of their other CPUs with some guideline limits, but I'm not able to find anything of the sort for Sandy-E.


TJmax is when CPU start throttling & it was set by Intel way below the limit. The limit I'm referring to is when permanent silicon damage may occur. If CPU temp continue to exceeds TJMax & reaches the limit when permanent silicon damage may occur, a signal called THERMTRIP (Thermal Trip) is triggered where CPU will automatically shutdown & this only happen in the event of a catastrophic cooling failure. Intel doesn't specify at what temp the THERMTRIP is set to on SB-E but for SB & IB, THERMTRIP is set to approximately 130C. It was set way above the TJMax, e.g. 3770k TJMax is 105C. I have not yet push this CPU to TJMax but I have, most of the time actually, running my first gen Intel Core processor up to TJMax. CPU will throttling & even if I forced Clock Modulation to run always at 100% (preventing the CPU from throttling properly) computer will shutdown few seconds after temp reached TJMax. Since monitoring software doesn't report temperature above TJMax, I don't know at what temp the shutdown occur. If I want to guess, shutdown happen after CPU temp stay at TJMax after a predefined extended period of time. Manufacturer can design BIOS with aggressive thermal protection, for example triggering thermal shutdown when CPU continue to run at TJMax for a predefined extended period of time. Usually thermal throttling is more than enough to make sure CPU temp doesn't exceeds TJMax. Unless you have a way to prevent CPU from throttling when temp reached TJMax, no way CPU temp can reached dangerous temperature where permanent damage may occur. This show TJMax is the maximum safe temp any Intel CPU should be able to handle. Any Intel CPU should work well within Intel specification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Imma just leave this here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80


Nice OC!







At what temp it running at that frequency & what is the ambient temp? Not when running Prime95 but when benching or gaming.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Imma just leave this here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdc80


I cant put you in the list cause the val isnt in your OCN name
But now we are starting to see some results for 4820k like that's the 1st 50 multi ive seen so far

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Thanks for the info Butter Chicken, I'll give 3501 a go. With 4104 which is the 'second latest' bios,voltage needs to be just slightly higher than older 2104 bios


3602 is the last one I use for 3820 and 4004 the bios after I use with 3930k


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

How about this one:

http://valid.canardpc.com/ug59m1

http://valid.canardpc.com/ug59m1

It's not entirely stable. Fails linpack after a few min. Temps get up to the mid 80s. I spent a bunch of time last night trying to get into Windows at 54 and 53, but to no avail. I think it had enough voltage, but the temps were too much to get stable. With sub-ambient cooling I'm almost positive I could get this thing up to 5.5, and maybe even beyond.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 3602 is the last one I use for 3820 and 4004 the bios after I use with 3930k


I don't think they had 3602 for his board over at the site... the final 3820k bios I ended with too on the SB-E was 3602... Rampage IV boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> How about this one:
> It's not entirely stable. Fails linpack after a few min. Temps get up to the mid 80s. I spent a bunch of time last night trying to get into Windows at 54 and 53, but to no avail. I think it had enough voltage, but the temps were too much to get stable. With sub-ambient cooling I'm almost positive I could get this thing up to 5.5, and maybe even beyond.


nice one! but a total bummer considering SB-E can do 5ghz on an aio... but it is to my understanding now that doing 4.7 solid on an IB-E is the same as going 5ghz on a SB-E























I think I got that from TechPowerUp? not sure of the truth in it but they were talking benchies...

---

anyone with a 3820 on a rampage board mind hitting a 4.7ghz with auto volts and LLC, then running a 3min LinX run for some stockish flop readouts?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I don't think they had 3602 for his board over at the site... the final 3820k bios I ended with too on the SB-E was 3602... Rampage IV boards.
> nice one! but a total bummer considering SB-E can do 5ghz on an aio... but it is to my understanding now that doing 4.7 solid on an IB-E is the same as going 5ghz on a SB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got that from TechPowerUp? not sure of the truth in it but they were talking benchies...
> 
> ---
> 
> anyone with a 3820 on a rampage board mind hitting a 4.7ghz with auto volts and LLC, then running a 3min LinX run for some stockish flop readouts?


I don't want to do auto volts (auto will always be way too much). This screen was done at 47*100 with a + offset voltage, I forget the exact offset, but it was the last yellow one (R4E) and LLC of high.



*edit* I missed the part about 3820.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> *edit* I missed the part about 3820.


auto volts 47X IB-E should keep it at 1.39v and below,... the multi goes to 43 on 3820 SB-E so there would be some BCLK skewing going on.

maybe a better comparison would be a 43x multi on an IB-E 4820k, auto or atleast matched bios settings?

_...i'll be back_









edit; are you sure that VID is right? compare it with HWMonitor and your bios and atleast 1 more app I say.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> nice one! but a total bummer considering SB-E can do 5ghz on an aio... but it is to my understanding now that doing 4.7 solid on an IB-E is the same as going 5ghz on a SB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got that from TechPowerUp? not sure of the truth in it but they were talking benchies...
> 
> ---
> 
> anyone with a 3820 on a rampage board mind hitting a 4.7ghz with auto volts and LLC, then running a 3min LinX run for some stockish flop readouts?


Why must rampage boards?







We can use Cinebench to compare. This is my 3820 Cinebench @5GHz.


Overclock your 4820k to 4.7GHz & run Cinebench.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Here's my Cinebench at 4.7. Bit slower than your 5 Kizwan.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Overclock your 4820k to 4.7GHz & run Cinebench.


I don't have the hardware for Cinebench right now I don't think... it requires a good graphics card?

here is a bios f5 default on the Gene, XMP enabled, K Skew (PLL enabled) and Extreme Tweaking enabled... nothing else modified or tweaked. I think this will be a better comparison with the 3820's 43x multi?



edit... the VID did not move in CoreTemp the whole time, the vcore in CPUZ and HWMonitor is in line with each other and the VID varied.

And I failed to mention that is the 002 Shamino bios, shouldn't matter though on an auto tune?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Here's my Cinebench at 4.7. Bit slower than your 5 Kizwan.


3820 @4.875GHz. It seems, 4820k @4.7GHz = 3820 @4.875GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I don't have the hardware for Cinebench right now I don't think... it requires a good graphics card?


You don't need good graphic card. You just need to run CPU benchmark.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> here is a bios f5 default on the Gene, XMP enabled, K Skew (PLL enabled) and Extreme Tweaking enabled... nothing else modified or tweaked. I think this will be a better comparison with the 3820's 43x multi?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit... the VID did not move in CoreTemp the whole time, the vcore in CPUZ and HWMonitor is in line with each other and the VID varied.*
> 
> And I failed to mention that is the 002 Shamino bios, shouldn't matter though on an auto tune?


Most likely Core Temp not able to read correct VID. Does VID reported by Real Temp varied according to load?


----------



## Butter Chicken

yes the VID did vary slightly with load, picked up in HWMonitor.

I think I am going to do a bios flash back to the Asus 4403 and compare vcore and VID if there is any variance between the two running alot of the same multi's and bios settings...

I want to try to tighten my timings on this kit to 27-1T also...

well that was easy







this board gets cooler daily...


auto multi, bios 002, max vcore during test 1.17v - 9/11/10/27/1T


----------



## Clockster

Still messing around









http://valid.canardpc.com/vzwce7


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @4.875GHz. It seems, 4820k @4.7GHz = 3820 @4.875GHz.
> 
> You don't need good graphic card. You just need to run CPU benchmark.


here's my Cinebench at [email protected], stock auto bios







back to 4403, not much change here. I did do three different runs with 3 different bios settings and a strap change on one try, I hit 9.51 on one of the runs but forgot the screener before I rebooted to make changes.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Why must rampage boards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can use Cinebench to compare. This is my 3820 Cinebench @5GHz.
> 
> 
> Overclock your 4820k to 4.7GHz & run Cinebench.


I think I'll bag that 5Ghz 3820 with...

[email protected] (4.84Ghz)



_boom boom tis_


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I think I'll bag that 5Ghz 3820 with...
> 
> [email protected] (4.84Ghz)
> 
> 
> 
> _boom boom tis_


Look like 4820k is roughly ~175MHz faster than 3820.

*SneakyBushNinja*'s 4820k @4.7GHz (47 x 100) = 3820 @4.875GHz
4820k @4.848GHz (48 x 101) = 3820 @5.006GHz


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Look like 4820k is roughly ~175MHz faster than 3820.












let's not forget that IMC... wish I could have a gander at the 3820's total W draw (min/max) as can be seen in HWMonitor.

I should have held on to my 3820, now Microcenter doesn't have them anymore and they are more expensive than Microcenter's $249-4820k, elsewhere on the net.

bummer...


----------



## OptimusSwine

hello everyone,

heres my little 4820k at 4.5ghz 1.16v , went from a 2600k at 4.5ghz

Asrock x79 xtreme6 , with custom waterloop, ram kept at 1600mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/fg2qgn


Still testing, but anything above 4.5ghz needs 1.2v+

Anyone know whats intels recommended VTT and VCCSA voltage?

Happy overclocking to all, Cheers.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I've settled on a 4.7 (47*100) for a 24/7. I've tweaked it around a bit, and got that Cinebench number a bit higher:


----------



## Maximization

interesting results guys


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> heres my little 4820k at 4.5ghz 1.16v , went from a 2600k at 4.5ghz
> 
> Asrock x79 xtreme6 , with custom waterloop, ram kept at 1600mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fg2qgn
> 
> 
> Still testing, but anything above 4.5ghz needs 1.2v+
> 
> Anyone know whats intels recommended VTT and VCCSA voltage?
> 
> Happy overclocking to all, Cheers.


Welcome... I've seen folks overclock those 2600k's upto and over 4.4Ghz and still only pull 53 to 55 GFlops in LinX, the benchies were one of the main attractions helping me decide on an lga2011.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've settled on a 4.7 (47*100) for a 24/7. I've tweaked it around a bit, and got that Cinebench number a bit higher:


seems that is my sweet spot right now too, 47x100, I can take the core down a little there but not much, she's picky...

digging that max package draw and the IA draw numbers using that HWMonitor... very similar to mine at the 47x


----------



## OptimusSwine

Some more tweaking

VTT 1.2
VCCSA 1.175
Vcore 1.168 underload
LLC 3




Its abit warm here, waiting for it to cool down before i push further, tried 4.8ghz 1.325v works fine with NS2, BF3, but temps under linxs are 70 - 75c, big difference compared to 59 - 64c at 4.5v, and the water loop has not been changed for about 3 years now (distilled and silver coil), really dont know if thats impacting temps.

Happy overclocking to all.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've settled on a 4.7 (47*100) for a 24/7. I've tweaked it around a bit, and got that Cinebench number a bit higher:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's not forget that IMC... wish I could have a gander at the 3820's total W draw (min/max) as can be seen in HWMonitor.
> 
> I should have held on to my 3820, now Microcenter doesn't have them anymore and they are more expensive than Microcenter's $249-4820k, elsewhere on the net.
> 
> bummer...


It's time for wPrime v1.55. Try run your 4820k @4.7GHz & @4.8GHz.

4.875GHz (39 x 125)


5.006GHz (39 x 128.37)


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's time for wPrime v1.55. Try run your 4820k @4.7GHz & @4.8GHz.
> 
> 4.875GHz (39 x 125)
> 
> 
> 5.006GHz (39 x 128.37)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Welcome... I've seen folks overclock those 2600k's upto and over 4.4Ghz and still only pull 53 to 55 GFlops in LinX, the benchies were one of the main attractions helping me decide on an lga2011.
> 
> seems that is my sweet spot right now too, 47x100, I can take the core down a little there but not much, she's picky...
> 
> digging that max package draw and the IA draw numbers using that HWMonitor... very similar to mine at the 47x


Hello Butter Chicken, Hello Kizwan, have you noticed any difference in gaming?

Everything here is the same, except the mobo and cpu, went from a gene-z 2600k to asrock extreme6, 4820k, seems there is less FPS drop in intense gun fight situations, maybe its the new windows installation, but all games have way less FPS drop.

Really happy with the new toy anyway, its the joys of upgrading.

Kizwan, if you dont mind me asking, whats your Vcssa and VTT at those speeds, Cheers man, much appreciated for any info.

Happy overclocking to all.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Kizwan, if you dont mind me asking, whats your Vcssa and VTT at those speeds, Cheers man, much appreciated for any info.
> 
> Happy overclocking to all.


Hello OptimusSwine,

I'm actually running 3820. I don't have 4820k yet. I don't know whether I'm going to upgrade or not though.







VCCSA is 1.2V & VTT is 1.25V. I intentionally over-volt these two to see if my CPU degrade (a couple of weeks now). So far 3820 is safe from "SB-E VTT >1.20V degradation" issue.

As for IVY-E (e.g. 4820k), Intel target max voltage for VCCSA is 1.25V. I'm not sure about VTT though. Keep in mind this is Intel target voltage. Intel usually set them to safe range where all silicone can handle. CPU usually can handle more than that without degrading the CPU. I think just need wait an expert like Sin0822 to tell us the safe range.

BTW, nice OC!







That is pretty low vcore. Nice!


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hello OptimusSwine,
> 
> I'm actually running 3820. I don't have 4820k yet. I don't know whether I'm going to upgrade or not though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCCSA is 1.2V & VTT is 1.25V. I intentionally over-volt these two to see if my CPU degrade (a couple of weeks now). So far 3820 is safe from "SB-E VTT >1.20V degradation" issue.
> 
> As for IVY-E (e.g. 4820k), Intel target max voltage for VCCSA is 1.25V. I'm not sure about VTT though. Keep in mind this is Intel target voltage. Intel usually set them to safe range where all silicone can handle. CPU usually can handle more than that without degrading the CPU. I think just need wait an expert like Sin0822 to tell us the safe range.
> 
> BTW, nice OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty low vcore. Nice!


And how about LLC's @ 4.8 & 5.0 ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

4820K
3327A808

http://valid.canardpc.com/s32c5u

http://imgur.com/64CbJ9Z

Cinebench R11.5 all @ cold air

c7
http://imgur.com/FC1d0dt

c8
http://imgur.com/TaLWhdi

IMC seems decent, 3000+ with Samsung, will post more shortly.


----------



## Butter Chicken

^^^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's time for wPrime v1.55. Try run your 4820k @4.7GHz & @4.8GHz.
> 
> 4.875GHz (39 x 125)


here is my [email protected], I attempted to dial in your same memory timings manually...



and this is the memory on auto timings @ 2333mhz



memory speeds are definitely affecting the test, I also have to keep dialing in 8 threads with this version of wPrime.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Anyone know whats intels recommended VTT and VCCSA voltage?


Yes, as low as possible. I'm still bit feeling being screwed up by Asus when they didn't release X79 gold edition, but I know even maximum recommended voltages, and maximum never exceed voltages.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> And how about LLC's @ 4.8 & 5.0 ?


For 4.8, I have two OC profiles; LLC High & Extreme. For 5.0GHz, LLC Extreme.


----------



## OptimusSwine

wprime and cine at 4.9ghz, will post screenshot at 4.7ghz as well.


----------



## kizwan

Everyone, please join HWBot - overclock.net team.









I got 1027 with Intel XTU benchmark @5.0GHz.









http://hwbot.org/submission/2429495_kizwan_xtu_core_i7_3820_1027_marks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Xtu is fun...got me a lot of points with my 3820...I'm in another team, but I'd reccomend it to anyone, pick whatever team you want but give it a shot


----------



## Raghar

OptimusSwine do you still need that VTT and VSA voltages before I'd forgot them?


----------



## Butter Chicken

Buttery Chicken joined Overclock.net team... no brainer since I'm learning form the team









gotta figure out how to validate there... I think they want a pic?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> gotta figure out how to validate there... I think they want a pic?


Go http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor & read the rules for the benchmark(s) you want to submit. It will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Everyone, please join HWBot - overclock.net team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 1027 with Intel XTU benchmark @5.0GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2429495_kizwan_xtu_core_i7_3820_1027_marks


Nice one kizwan








I haven't done XTU yet









http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#My_wall


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> OptimusSwine do you still need that VTT and VSA voltages before I'd forgot them?


Please if you dont mind, much appreciated,

Right now im at 1.2v for both, dont want to go above that for now. Thankyou for any info

Sorry for the n00b question, How does one join the overclock.net team? I've downloaded XTU, read the rules on Hwbot, is it when i submit just put overclock.net?

Cheers everyone, Happy overclocking to all


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Please if you dont mind, much appreciated,
> 
> Right now im at 1.2v for both, dont want to go above that for now. Thankyou for any info
> 
> Sorry for the n00b question, How does one join the overclock.net team? I've downloaded XTU, read the rules on Hwbot, is it when i submit just put overclock.net?
> 
> Cheers everyone, Happy overclocking to all


In your account (my account button) at hwbot there is the option to choose a team to join overclock.net


----------



## ProjectZero

Heyo!

I'll join the club~ 4820k @ 4.5Ghz Stable (20hr P95)

http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl

And wasting no time, anyone have tips for OC'ing on the Asrock X79 Extreme6 mobo? I'm having trouble with booting with multipliers higher then 46... perhaps my BIOS configs are out of whack but i can't seem to find guides with the Asrock BIOS in mind.

Cheers,

ProjectZero


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Here's a Cinebench at 5.0


----------



## Butter Chicken

^^^









I'm on your team


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Hey Guys, I've got a MSI GTX 660 Ti PE/OC that runs solid folding around 1340 mhz. 1306 is the default clock speed with the unlocked BIOS. There's an EVGA GTX 760 I can get my paws on and swap them out. Is there any compelling reason to do so, for someone who doesn't game, just overclocks and folds. The folding PPD look to be about the same, but I'm wondering if there's something the 760 has to offer with X79/3820 that the GTX 660 Ti PE doesn't have.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Please if you dont mind, much appreciated,
> 
> Right now im at 1.2v for both, dont want to go above that for now. Thankyou for any info
> 
> Sorry for the n00b question, How does one join the overclock.net team? I've downloaded XTU, read the rules on Hwbot, is it when i submit just put overclock.net?
> 
> Cheers everyone, Happy overclocking to all


There is what I was able to dig out.

VCC < 1.35 V (never exceed value is 1.4 V)
VCCPLL 1.7 V (never exceed value is 2 V)
VTT 1 V +- 0.043 V
VSA within tolerance of VSAVID (tolerance is +- 0.057 V) (never exceed value is 1.4 V, the same applies for VTTA/VTTD)
VSAVID 0.6 V to 1.25 V


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Testing the GPU's madman style


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Hey Guys, I've got a MSI GTX 660 Ti PE/OC that runs solid folding around 1340 mhz. 1306 is the default clock speed with the unlocked BIOS. There's an EVGA GTX 760 I can get my paws on and swap them out. Is there any compelling reason to do so, for someone who doesn't game, just overclocks and folds. The folding PPD look to be about the same, but I'm wondering if there's something the 760 has to offer with X79/3820 that the GTX 660 Ti PE doesn't have.


Id be going MSI 760 Hawk , factory overvolt via Afterburner 1.25vcore ! Got my best single card Valley..........

[email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 1385 / 3780 mem *51.9fps 2171*


P.S there are 3 versions of the Giga 760 oc Rev1 blue pcb , rev 2 black pcb 1.212v known over here as the 760 OC AE and rev 2 1.2v max . This one will not go past for me [email protected]@1.2vcore . Now the packaging is slightly different for the latter of the three , GIGABYTE is white and the other two GIGABYTE is in reflective silver


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> There is what I was able to dig out.
> 
> VCC < 1.35 V (never exceed value is 1.4 V)
> VCCPLL 1.7 V (never exceed value is 2 V)
> VTT 1 V +- 0.043 V
> VSA within tolerance of VSAVID (tolerance is +- 0.057 V) (never exceed value is 1.4 V, the same applies for VTTA/VTTD)
> VSAVID 0.6 V to 1.25 V


thanks rep+

Default voltage in bios for vtt is 1.085 when set on auto? does that sound right.


----------



## PedroC1999

Heeey guys,

The voice of reason has talked to me, and i have decided to limit my voltage to a nice and eazy 1.4v, so far got 4.75 stable, and starting to adjust BCLK to get as much out of it


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Dunno if anyone has posted / read this before, but I came across an excellent article on offset voltages while troubleshooting some stuff.

http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/

Worth a read if you have any interest in going offset (my preferred method).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Offsets are kinda boring for me, but maybe a good idea for people who intend to keep their chips for a long time.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I dunno, there's something special about running a 4.7ghz chip that drops below 1v on idle.


----------



## Butter Chicken

hey man thanks for the link... been playing around for a bit now, and I think it's a great idea.

is the freq supposed to sale here too? what I am trying to do is get a [email protected] and have it scale back from there as the cpu isn't under load... so far it just stays at 43x or 47x, but I do have a lower idle voltage with the -5 to 10 I've been putting in there.

should I disable these settings to get the freq to scale with the voltage from 39x to 47x?
Quote:


> At stock, Intel's power saving features such and SpeedStep, EIST and C-States are active. Under light loading conditions, SpeedStep reduces the CPU multiplier thus lowering the operating frequency. EIST dynamically lowers the VID while various C-States sends parts of the processor into low power or off state to help save power consumption.


I am trying to get it to scale the vcore at my normal 0.8xxv @ 3900mhz to 1.3v @ 4700mhz.

Would this be possible? considering I don't think I can idle that low vcore with the 47 multi...


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey mate,

I have the same chip and the idle multiplier should be way lower then 39 (mine idles at 12)... perhaps theres something that you changed in your BIOS. If i remember correctly there was a min multiplier as well as the max multiplier in the ASUS BIOS (i could be wrong), but perhaps you set that to 39 which is why it is so high when idling.

Regarding the C-States though, I know from reading some of the X79 OC threads that C3 and C6 should be disabled with C1E being dependent on your board (or something like that... not really an expert).

Hope that helped.

ProjectZero


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

The voltage should move up and down with the VID (what the processor is requesting for voltage).

I've only had to disable C-States once on my 3820, and that was to hit 5.1 (I also had to kill HT). I haven't touched them yet on the 4820, and I just did 14hrs stable today.

I believe the offset I'm running is +.135 with extreme LLC. Here's a screen of my 14 hour run with these settings:


----------



## ProjectZero

Just wondering, did you have to manually set the VTT and SA to get it to boot into Windows with a multi of 47? Mine just wont boot into Windows when the multi is 47+...


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In your account (my account button) at hwbot there is the option to choose a team to join overclock.net


Thankyou man, cheers, will join as soon as i get some more time to bench mark.

If anyone is using different sets of ram, E.g G.skill eco 2x2gb with say g.skill trident, VTT voltage will change and force its self to another voltage chosen by the motherboard, use identical sets of ram if you want utmost stability.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> At stock, Intel's power saving features such and SpeedStep, EIST and C-States are active. Under light loading conditions, SpeedStep reduces the CPU multiplier thus lowering the operating frequency. EIST dynamically lowers the VID while various C-States sends parts of the processor into low power or off state to help save power consumption.
Click to expand...

Intel power saving feature will also work & active even if you're overclocking as long as EIST & C-States are enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I am trying to get it to scale the vcore at my normal 0.8xxv @ 3900mhz to 1.3v @ 4700mhz.
> 
> Would this be possible? considering I don't think I can idle that low vcore with the 47 multi...


If I'm not mistaken, you're using auto voltage, right? This means you're already using offset voltage but automatically set by BIOS. To get lower idle voltage, you need to set offset voltage yourself. You might want to try negative offset (-), see if your CPU can boot & run stable with it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

actually I am going down to the 12x, CPUZ just isn't picking it up as fast as Aida and RealTemp are... it's heart beating back and forth but I have something accessing my drive now when idle, I think the Corsair Link software is coming off about right now... it's accessing my net framework a little too much using an old version where the temp sensor works 2.2.0.

been watching it in resource monitor and it's not even fired up! man Corsair needs to get it together with that link software... but I'll be moving this h100i to another system come custom loop time.

Quote:


> Just wondering, did you have to manually set the VTT and SA to get it to boot into Windows with a multi of 47? Mine just wont boot into Windows when the multi is 47+...


I can boot into windows fine up to 48x100, at 49x I have trouble but have been on the desktop briefly... figured I needed some vcore tweak or just more of it. At that time in the bios I was manually setting the bios not to pass 1.480v and trying to find settings that would boot. If I take the bus down to 98mhz I am sure I was able to boot at 49x, but I changed the strap to 125 at that point... I was in the middle of that when we were doing the wPrime and Cinebench.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hmm... thats the thing, i went all out and set the vcore to 1.4 just to test 50x and 47x... both of them didn't boot into windows... so at this point i'm assuming its the VTT... i did get a 9C BSOD with 4.6 and 1.232v, if its the same as the SB or IB then it means thats its most likely VTT.

Have anyone else had this problem before? If so, how did you fix it?

Cheers


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hmm... thats the thing, i went all out and set the vcore to 1.4 just to test 50x and 47x... both of them didn't boot into windows... so at this point i'm assuming its the VTT... i did get a 9C BSOD with 4.6 and 1.232v, if its the same as the SB or IB then it means thats its most likely VTT.
> 
> Have anyone else had this problem before? If so, how did you fix it?
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list

It could be the vcore. Try upping one and test, if fails revert and try the other voltage, if that fails revert back and up both the vcore and vtt. If that doesn't work welcome to Ivy-E overclocking


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list
> 
> It could be the vcore. Try upping one and test, if fails revert and try the other voltage, if that fails revert back and up both the vcore and vtt. If that doesn't work welcome to Ivy-E overclocking


Thanks, was going to try this weekend. I'll probably start with VTT and then move to vcore... also i forgot to mention that when i got the BSOD, the physical mem dump always gets stuck at 35%. Would this be relevant to anything?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> actually I am going down to the 12x, CPUZ just isn't picking it up as fast as Aida and RealTemp are... it's heart beating back and forth but I have something accessing my drive now when idle, I think the Corsair Link software is coming off about right now... it's accessing my net framework a little too much using an old version where the temp sensor works 2.2.0.
> 
> been watching it in resource monitor and it's not even fired up! man Corsair needs to get it together with that link software... but I'll be moving this h100i to another system come custom loop time.


By any chance you set/leave SpeedStep & C-States (C1E/C3/C6/C7) to Auto?

Currently running 5GHz since benching two days ago. When idle (including lightly loaded such as browsing, checking emails, etc) CPU enters C-States. It helps reduced CPU power consumption.

The percentages are the amount of time CPU spends in the C-states at any given time. C6 is 0% because C7 is enabled.


----------



## Butter Chicken

I just cleared the cmos via back button after I did some uninstalling unnecessary software's and shutting down some unused services...

I am currently back at what the cmos clear handed me, I did an XMP defaulted to 2133 and then a 47x multi... I am sitting at 47x @ 1.36v and it's not idling down to 12x... going to start all over with it.

that is definitely how I want the proc to respond... sometimes my first steps after a default set, I turn the red lighting off and disable VT-d, I don't believe disabling this at the beginning will have any effects on benching or where I go with the bios setting eh?

update;

ok I got it... the beginnings anyway









took the multi to a 43x
offset vcore -005
LLC to "Ultra High"
Phase to "Optimal"
from auto to "enabled" C-states
from auto to "enabled" Speedstep

and got the TI version of RealTemp so I can view the C-states... the change in the multi and vcore are very responsive.



thanks guys for the article and the help... I'm gonna take this and run with it!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I just cleared the cmos via back button after I did some uninstalling unnecessary software's and shutting down some unused services...
> 
> I am currently back at what the cmos clear handed me, I did an XMP defaulted to 2133 and then a 47x multi... I am sitting at 47x @ 1.36v and it's not idling down to 12x... going to start all over with it.
> 
> that is definitely how I want the proc to respond... sometimes my first steps after a default set, I turn the red lighting off and disable VT-d, I don't believe disabling this at the beginning will have any effects on benching or where I go with the bios setting eh?


Just a quick question, what is VT-d anyway? I believe it is only on the 2011 sockets, so i've never had to deal with it before...

Also regarding XMP, i don't really trust it... just set it to the specs manually... when i used XMP my 4.5 OC would be unstable, i.e. workers in p95 get errors but as soon as i set it manually, its fine and passed a 20hr p95... but i think it just might be me though...


----------



## Butter Chicken

VT-d - Intel Virtualization Technology

its supposed to provide better compatibility and performance when running virtual machines like VMWare and VirtualBox... emulating another operating system while under windows.

useful for playing around in VMWare and trying other operating systems out before you install them... lot of Linux run in virtual machines, but hell most of them run on usb sticks now in live mode to test out before an install.

virtual machines have their place... not here much though I suspect.

-- the XMP is a base starting point for me, as I do not like default 1600 and I know xmp is a compatible mode... I will be tweaking my timings as well as my cpu multiplier next.


----------



## slothiraptor

So I got a Rampage IV Formula and debating whether to get a 3820 or 4820k, Would you guys rather get a used 3820 for $230 or a new 4820k for $315


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Just a quick question, what is VT-d anyway? I believe it is only on the 2011 sockets, so i've never had to deal with it before...
> 
> Also regarding XMP, i don't really trust it... just set it to the specs manually... when i used XMP my 4.5 OC would be unstable, i.e. workers in p95 get errors but as soon as i set it manually, its fine and passed a 20hr p95... but i think it just might be me though...


You may have some bad ram if that's the case. Those XMP timings should be read from your memory sticks. I know in XMP I have to loosen the timings of my RAM, but they've been like that since I ran 1.8v through them 6 or 8 months ago









I don't believe I've touched my VTT at all, and I've bumped my VCCSA to high LLC. but left the voltage at the default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> So I got a Rampage IV Formula and debating whether to get a 3820 or 4820k, Would you guys rather get a used 3820 for $230 or a new 4820k for $315


I've had both, and I much prefer the 4820k, due to its unlocked multiplier and lower vcore, but the 3820 is also a helluva chip (especially at that price). You'll be happy with either.


----------



## kizwan

Running @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore for a couple of days have degraded my CPU further. Now I need additional 0.04V for the same frequency. Previous run @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore, I need additional 0.01V, so total is 0.05V.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Just a quick question, what is VT-d anyway? I believe it is only on the 2011 sockets, so i've never had to deal with it before...


VT-d stands for Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O.

VT-d allow you to use physical hardware in virtual machines. You can use operating system like VMware ESX & Xen Server to utilized VT-d.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> So I got a Rampage IV Formula and debating whether to get a 3820 or 4820k, Would you guys rather get a used 3820 for $230 or a new 4820k for $315


used for $230? the 3820 was selling for $199 new last I seen them state side...

try to find a new chip I'd say, http://www.microcenter.com/product/418180/Core_i7_4820K_LGA_2011_Boxed_Processor


----------



## Butter Chicken

getting there...

+125 offset / 47x multi / ram to manual and known working timings / c-states to "no limit" but left the default settings.

0.85v swing to 1.36v smooth, rapid and responsive... and quiet. A quick LinX run to ensure its ready for Prime...


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> used for $230? the 3820 was selling for $199 new last I seen them state side...
> 
> try to find a new chip I'd say, http://www.microcenter.com/product/418180/Core_i7_4820K_LGA_2011_Boxed_Processor


The cheapest I could get it new is like $280 and I don't have a microcenter near me


----------



## Echosilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Running @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore for a couple of days have degraded my CPU further. Now I need additional 0.04V for the same frequency. Previous run @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore, I need additional 0.01V, so total is 0.05V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT-d stands for Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O.
> 
> VT-d allow you to use physical hardware in virtual machines. You can use operating system like VMware ESX & Xen Server to utilized VT-d.


Oh lord..it's happening so fast? And you had VTT at 1.25 or smth to see it's degrading affect?


----------



## Raghar

You might like to reduce VTT for few days to see if the degrading effect would stop. Then you might try again. Just to see if the main culprit is VTT or VCC.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echosilence*
> 
> Oh lord..it's happening so fast? And you had VTT at 1.25 or smth to see it's degrading affect?


I had VTT at 1.25V for a couple of weeks without any sign of degradation. Still be able to prime at the same voltage. Vcore is above 1.4V (1.416 - 1.488V). I did run at least one Prime run after one week but I didn't take a screenshot though. Running for few weeks should suffice right? Since SB-E C2 degradation can happen from few days to instantly. I think I'm going to do this again @4.7GHz (max Vcore when fully loaded is 1.448V). This is Prime95 I ran today. I'll run again next week & post the screenshot here.

LLC Medium, 33C ambient, Prime95 ~90% memory 1 hour 25 minutes.


This is the second time my CPU degrade because running at 1.5XX Vcore. Other than benching, I played BF3 for a couple of hours. SB-E does degrade quickly when Vcore above 1.5V.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> The cheapest I could get it new is like $280 and I don't have a microcenter near me


oh I see... available for in-store pick up only









that's stupid! cause they would be selling the lot of them... you don't have any friend close to a location who would pick it up and ship it for you?

MicroCenter has a stock warranty you can't beat which you can extend to a year for $15 bucks, that's what I did in store.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> You may have some bad ram if that's the case. Those XMP timings should be read from your memory sticks. I know in XMP I have to loosen the timings of my RAM, but they've been like that since I ran 1.8v through them 6 or 8 months ago


I actually just input manually the XMP settings, as everything was set to auto in the timing section, perhaps some of the timing went abit off? I don't know, either way i'm just going to set my timings manually from now on lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> VT-d - Intel Virtualization Technology
> 
> its supposed to provide better compatibility and performance when running virtual machines like VMWare and VirtualBox... emulating another operating system while under windows.
> 
> useful for playing around in VMWare and trying other operating systems out before you install them... lot of Linux run in virtual machines, but hell most of them run on usb sticks now in live mode to test out before an install.
> 
> virtual machines have their place... not here much though I suspect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Running @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore for a couple of days have degraded my CPU further. Now I need additional 0.04V for the same frequency. Previous run @5GHz with 1.5XX Vcore, I need additional 0.01V, so total is 0.05V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT-d stands for Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O.
> 
> VT-d allow you to use physical hardware in virtual machines. You can use operating system like VMware ESX & Xen Server to utilized VT-d.


Cheers for clearing that up for me... guess i can turn it off


----------



## Butter Chicken

...halt @ 37min mark









things we going silently well, I'd swear those rad fans never ramped up above mid 1600rpm, and the PSU never left hybrid mode...

increase offset (+).160 and fiddled around with the memory timings a little. At .125 positive offset I would get freezes, as I got closer to the voltage it wanted I got a blue screen or two, bumped it up to .160 and I'm stable in prime for close to 40min.

either she wants more juice at the core or my timings are screwed at the 1T?



workin' it... don't mind prime so much now as the offset method is enabling me to find my min required vcore for stability... and while running prime it's just not screaming like a banshee with this method.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> either she wants more juice at the core or my timings are screwed at the 1T?


If your memory timings are in question, you should leave them at stock until you're certain that the processor is stable. Otherwise you're never sure if it's the processor, memory, or IMC. I personally do the proc first, then work on memory if I'm feeling ballsy.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Heyo!
> 
> I'll join the club~ 4820k @ 4.5Ghz Stable (20hr P95)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/62exzl
> 
> And wasting no time, anyone have tips for OC'ing on the Asrock X79 Extreme6 mobo? I'm having trouble with booting with multipliers higher then 46... perhaps my BIOS configs are out of whack but i can't seem to find guides with the Asrock BIOS in mind.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ProjectZero
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 4820K
> 3327A808
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s32c5u
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/64CbJ9Z
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 all @ cold air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> c7
> http://imgur.com/FC1d0dt
> 
> c8
> http://imgur.com/TaLWhdi
> 
> IMC seems decent, 3000+ with Samsung, will post more shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ug59m1
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ug59m1
> 
> It's not entirely stable. Fails linpack after a few min. Temps get up to the mid 80s. I spent a bunch of time last night trying to get into Windows at 54 and 53, but to no avail. I think it had enough voltage, but the temps were too much to get stable. With sub-ambient cooling I'm almost positive I could get this thing up to 5.5, and maybe even beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*ACCEPTED







*


----------



## Adam101

Hello Guys,

Got a quick question regarding the bios 4302 (supporting new Ivy-e cpus) - the latest bios on the website for the p9x79 pro. Just want to make sure before anything else, is it OK to upgrade to this bios using my 3820 installed?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes it is, and it is the only way for the IB to boot, I run that BIOS even though I run SB


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes it is, and it is the only way for the IB to boot, I run that BIOS even though I run SB


Cool I thought was def the answer but always best to double check everything I believe







(I am currently on 3501 I believe).

Thank you!!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Nps, Its better to research a lot the first time round, than research later about how to fix it


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> If your memory timings are in question, you should leave them at stock until you're certain that the processor is stable. Otherwise you're never sure if it's the processor, memory, or IMC. I personally do the proc first, then work on memory if I'm feeling ballsy.


I figured I would start just like this too..

I took the memory back down to standard XMP profile and let the bios decide the timings which it always gives and what these sticks are rated for - (9.11.10.28.2T) I ran prime again for awhile with the same offset settings and happened across a stopped worker right about the same time into it.

I figured it was vcore... so I increased the offset increment at a time and tried again. I ended up at a (+).180 right where the digits turned from purple to red









I can run Primex64 for a few hours, that's all I gave it last night, close to 3hrs and no errors.. my vcore from idle to load is 0.89v / 1.432v with it swinging back and forth from 1.424v - (VID is 0.83v to 1.23v idle to load)

I am going to play with my memory timings here a bit but I am not too sure if that vcore at load is acceptable? I was thinking about knocking it down to a 46x multi and seeing what I can achieve there...

Edit;

almost forgot the screener... my idea was to take a snapshot as it passed each test but ended up passing out. Package maxed out at 84c, when I shut it down it was at 83c


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I figured it was vcore... so I increased the offset increment at a time and tried again. I ended up at a (+).180 right where the digits turned from purple to red


What are you running for LLC?


----------



## Butter Chicken

that is another thing I am trying to determine what effect it has... I am set to Ultra High (75%) as per that article, and my Phase Control is set to Optimal.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got a quick question regarding the bios 4302 (supporting new Ivy-e cpus) - the latest bios on the website for the p9x79 pro. Just want to make sure before anything else, is it OK to upgrade to this bios using my 3820 installed?
> 
> Thanks Guys!


Hi Adam101
I would not recommend 4302 to run a 3820. I have tried 2104, 3501,4104 and 4302.
4302 was wrong for the 3820 and was the worst by far for overclocking
3501 was good but 2104 I found the best. It would OC the highest and use slightly less volts so I went back to this older bios.
This was on a Sabertooth


----------



## Maximization

i agree , i cant brake 5.0 ghz on bios 4403 on asus R4E with my 3820 now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i agree , i cant brake 5.0 ghz on bios 4403 on asus R4E with my 3820 now


I use 3602 for 3820 (R4E) and 4404 for 3930k


----------



## Maximization

after many gins ,, that simplifies allot!!!

hahahahahaah


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> after many gins ,, that simplifies allot!!!
> 
> hahahahahaah


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Just wondering, did you have to manually set the VTT and SA to get it to boot into Windows with a multi of 47? Mine just wont boot into Windows when the multi is 47+...


I seemed to have solved the issue with booting into windows with 47 multi... i just had to lower my PLL (currently on 1.523) and increase my vcore (was +.06 to +.09) and it started booting into windows... I just wanted to ask if changing the PLL would have any negative effects?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Adam101
> I would not recommend 4302 to run a 3820. I have tried 2104, 3501,4104 and 4302.
> 4302 was wrong for the 3820 and was the worst by far for overclocking
> 3501 was good but 2104 I found the best. It would OC the highest and use slightly less volts so I went back to this older bios.
> This was on a Sabertooth


What your telling me is, that with a early BIOS revision, you actually managed to overclock further and with a bit less voltage than with a more recent one?!?!?!

Very interesting, can anyone vouch for this?


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What your telling me is, that with a early BIOS revision, you actually managed to overclock further and with a bit less voltage than with a more recent one?!?!?!
> 
> Very interesting, can anyone vouch for this?


Hi PedroC1999

I found it takes .015-.02 less volts on my unit with 2104 than 3501 at very high clock speed ie. 5.375ghz on same day. With 4302 big struggle even to get into windows over 5ghz.


----------



## Raghar

You can try it yourself. Downgrade to BIOS 2xxx, test. Then upgrade to BIOS 3xxx test. Then compare all 3 results and post it here. Every CPU is unique, thus these BIOSes could simply be optimal for his CPU, but if multiple 3820 users would show the same result... Well I guess there would be time for BIOS moders.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Adam101
> I would not recommend 4302 to run a 3820. I have tried 2104, 3501,4104 and 4302.
> 4302 was wrong for the 3820 and was the worst by far for overclocking
> 3501 was good but 2104 I found the best. It would OC the highest and use slightly less volts so I went back to this older bios.
> This was on a Sabertooth


Thanks for the reply







. I see what you mean. I had heard some other ppl had managed to update to that latest bios on a 3820. To be honest I had heard that the new iv e cpus are only like 5% increase in performance not warranting an update over the sbe range. I guess I just wanted to kinda have that option. But if I get the 4930 or higher I shall update the bios.







.

Thank you guys love your advice!!


----------



## PedroC1999

I guess, what is the difference between 2xxx and 4104?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Pedro back from hols yet ?








4004 onward has early ivybee support
I thought that for me best early bios was 2105 and the last is 3602 which I think is a R4E bios


----------



## Clockster

http://valid.canardpc.com/txdqqg

Please Add me









Waiting for a new bios before doing any real clocking


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Pedro back from hols yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4004 onward has early ivybee support
> I thought that for me best early bios was 2105 and the last is 3602 which I think is a R4E bios


And could you get more out of 2105 than 3602???


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi Adam101
> I would not recommend 4302 to run a 3820. I have tried 2104, 3501,4104 and 4302.
> 4302 was wrong for the 3820 and was the worst by far for overclocking
> 3501 was good but 2104 I found the best. It would OC the highest and use slightly less volts so I went back to this older bios.
> This was on a Sabertooth


glnn - I'm on a Sabertooth 3820 setup and I upgraded the bios and just started to OC it and couldn't figure out why I couldn't even boot Windows at a 4.7 Ghz multi, when the previous bios was dead stable at 4.8ghz. I tried everything, additional boot voltage and all. It just didn't make sense, no matter how much voltage I would throw at it, ti just wouldn't get it to boot Windows. I finally got 5.0 Ghz to post, but never into Windows, no matter how much Vcore I threw at it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I seemed to have solved the issue with booting into windows with 47 multi... i just had to lower my PLL (currently on 1.523) and increase my vcore (was +.06 to +.09) and it started booting into windows... I just wanted to ask if changing the PLL would have any negative effects?


I'm gonna have to give it a try at this IBE bios. I think the IBE support is killing the 3820 performance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi PedroC1999
> 
> I found it takes .015-.02 less volts on my unit with 2104 than 3501 at very high clock speed ie. 5.375ghz on same day. With 4302 big struggle even to get into windows over 5ghz.


There are lots of people hating on IBE, but I think that there are succinct differences between SBE and IBE. Generational differences in fact. If glnn can pull an easy 5.375 with one BIOS rev that doesn't support IBE and he and I can't even boot 5 Ghz w/ IBE support, they must be trying to accomodate for architectural differences.

IBE released a new feature that allows for in OS application based OC, so that using Intel XTU, you can say "program X is single threaded, so run one core just for that prog at high multi." They talk about it on this video at 9:40 and later in the video JJ points out that the new X79 Deluxe actually has firmware support updated specifically for IBE, so there is an architecture difference for sure, minor or big, it does exist.


----------



## PedroC1999

0.02 IS LOADS!

I will try later, can I ask how much BCLK adjustment these things like? I'm at 107*43, still on 100 strap, but now pulling reasonable clockspeed, what are the chances im gonna get to 109.1 so I can get 4.7?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 0.02 IS LOADS!
> 
> I will try later, can I ask how much BCLK adjustment these things like? I'm at 107*43, still on 100 strap, but now pulling reasonable clockspeed, what are the chances im gonna get to 109.1 so I can get 4.7?


Don't touch BCLK. Use straps and 35x and then try to get up by multiplier. BCLK should stay at 100.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Don't touch BCLK. Use straps and 35x and then try to get up by multiplier. BCLK should stay at 100.


Why not? lol

And it seems stable now (43*107)=4600, so should I switch over?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why not? lol
> 
> And it seems stable now (43*107)=4600, so should I switch over?


It's hard on the other components on the bus (memory and gpu). 7mhz is a pretty aggressive bclk overclock to begin with.


----------



## PedroC1999

In my case, my 7950's are rock solid, RAM, just tested it, is fine and my CPU has got to 25 runs of memory intensive IBT and counting, I wont go further, but is it safe, (Also my temps are sub 60 on CPU, and sub 40 on GPU) to stay as is, the memory speed is optimale see


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Decided to play a little, disabled hyperthreading, couldn't quite hit 5.2.

http://valid.canardpc.com/f5kmr4

http://valid.canardpc.com/f5kmr4


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I downgraded the BIOS on the Sabertooth to 3501 and it boots Windows now at 4.8 ghz. Time to tune and tweak it to go higher.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I guess, what is the difference between 2xxx and 4104?


Trim on raid


----------



## Butter Chicken

damn NINJA's sneaky bastids









all hope is not lost... and IB-E users all running the same bios I'm sure?

did anyone try out Shammy's 0023 bios? supposed to provide improvements over 4.7Ghz... verification failed on the Gene, it's for the IV Extreme.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> damn NINJA's sneaky bastids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all hope is not lost... and IB-E users all running the same bios I'm sure?
> 
> did anyone try out Shammy's 0023 bios? supposed to provide improvements over 4.7Ghz... verification failed on the Gene, it's for the IV Extreme.


Watched that video... interesting board needs a debug led








Damn bios's


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 0.02 IS LOADS!
> 
> I will try later, can I ask how much BCLK adjustment these things like? I'm at 107*43, still on 100 strap, but now pulling reasonable clockspeed, what are the chances im gonna get to 109.1 so I can get 4.7?


What is the Vcore when fully loaded? Mine 106*43 when fully loaded max to 1.4V but not all the time. Most of the time 1.392V. Regarding 109*43, you won't know until you try it.

Prime95 ~90% memory 1 hour, LLC High, offset +0.05, 32C ambient, SP120 x 5 @60% speed, VRM 59C


The lowest Vcore is not 0.816V. That AISuite messing with the reading. Lowest Vcore is 1.088V.


----------



## TAURUS77

hello guys!
here is an image of ibt.
What do you think? is a good result?
I use the computer only to work with 3D CAD and FEM analysis.
I can be sure that the PC does not explode


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It wont explode mate , it will last forever at that clock and vcore


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> hello guys!here is an image of ibt.What do you think? is a good result?I use the computer only to work with 3D CAD and FEM analysis.I can be sure that the PC does not explode [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1678351/width/350/height/700%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1678351/width/350/height/700[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> You must have HyperThreading off to be getting those Gflops.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I'm having a tough time w/ the IMC on this particular 3820 I have.

I can't get it stable enough to post at 1600. This is RAM that is rated for 1600 and I've taken it to [email protected] on Ivy. I'm stuck at 1333. I've tried 1.64v for RAM and worked on VCSA w/ no help. Does more RAM V put more VCORE requirements on the 3820.

What are the tricks you guys are running?


----------



## TAURUS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> You must have HyperThreading off to be getting those Gflops.


You're right. What should I do? I enable HyperThreading or not.
Without HyperThreading get 117 Gflops.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> .


You're right. What should I do? I enable HyperThreading or not.Without HyperThreading get 117 Gflops.[/QUOTE]

You're a CAD guy like me. HT helps w/ rendering mostly, video or images. Most CAD stuff only really benefit from physical processors, so HT off won't hurt the CAD apps, neither does having it on.

Don't bother w/ what IBT says about HT and Gflops it doesn't interpret HT correctly.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I'm having a tough time w/ the IMC on this particular 3820 I have.
> 
> I can't get it stable enough to post at 1600. This is RAM that is rated for 1600 and I've taken it to [email protected] on Ivy. I'm stuck at 1333. I've tried 1.64v for RAM and worked on VCSA w/ no help. Does more RAM V put more VCORE requirements on the 3820.
> 
> What are the tricks you guys are running?


What is the level of LLC for the VCCSA? I've found setting that to high is good for getting the ram stable (I don't think you should need to to run at the rated speeds though). You could try loosening the timings a bit, or giving it 1.67v .. .


----------



## Butter Chicken

I am under the impression that HT is to leave enabled...

117Gflops with HT enabled @ 4200Mhz that's amazing! but we're going to have to send out the inspectors to verify that Big Bang or the CPU


----------



## Clockster

HOMECINEMA-PC Can you please add me when you have some free time









Posted my cpuz validation 2 pages back







Thanx in advance


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC Can you please add me when you have some free time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted my cpuz validation 2 pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance


I will add you when I gets home this arvo








Havent forgotten you man


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181

You know the drill...


----------



## TAURUS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I am under the impression that HT is to leave enabled...
> 
> 117Gflops with HT enabled @ 4200Mhz that's amazing! but we're going to have to send out the inspectors to verify that Big Bang or the CPU




this motherboard is fantastic and the cpu was born under a lucky star but perhaps also the rams are essential to achieve this result.
These Crucial Ballistix Tactical are good ram, stable and with low latency 8-8-8-24 at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*


Is this with HT enabled?


----------



## TAURUS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Is this with HT enabled?


Yes! the result is obtained with HT enabled


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAURUS77*
> 
> this motherboard is fantastic and the cpu was born under a lucky star but perhaps also the rams are essential to achieve this result.
> These Crucial Ballistix Tactical are good ram, stable and with low latency 8-8-8-24 at 1600Mhz.


I am sure ram is in play here... earlier I tried to dial in your multi and bus speed without knowing where your rams is speed and timing wise and I did a quick HT Enabled and HT Disabled.

I think LinX 0.6.5 would be better to gauge your flops? on my system IBT give more so conflicting results... even with the same bios settings and tests run after closing and opening another session of IBT.

HT Enabled


HT Disabled


there's something weird going on here with IBT and the IB-E... LinX 0.6.5 is inline showing a 2 flop difference, where IBT is reporting nearly and sometime over a 20 flop difference.

try the latest LinX... and let's pump that MSI up to 4.8Ghz


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Is this with HT enabled?


CPUz is reporting 4 Cores 4 Threads in that particular run... HT Disabled










as this is also an HT Disabled run...










IBT







the VID is borderline scary for 4200Mhz, so the ram is either overclocked a good margin or they may also need to try HWMonitor for a more accurate readout and swing?


----------



## ProjectZero

Hi,

For those with a 4820k, is anyone having any issues with OC'ing the chip? i can do 20 hrs stable of p95 with 45x, 100Mhz with 1.24v but as soon as i try for 47x... i need close to 1.4v and i'm still getting 101. I know the vcore is a diminishing returns but this is just ridiculous...

I have lowered my PLL (which helps me boot into windows... =/) currently running 1.528v or ~1.6 (need to figure out which is more stable)... perhaps thats the cause? I'm trying to hit 5Ghz with multi only, im kind of a novice so i don't wanna change my bclk as i help that can cause instability if you don't know what your doing.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Butter Chicken

not really ridiculous, it's the tri-gate... at 47x100 my proc needs 1.392v with my memory timings lowered and not much else done... if I recall that I set my memory to default XMP here I can drop the vcore slightly.

you're bent on the 5Ghz because that is what SB-E needs to put out to bench the same results as the IB-E will do at 4.8Ghz... I wouldn't so much be looking at Ghz as I would be results, a 4770K Haswell @ 5Ghz and 2800+ memory speed puts out 74 Gflops. Yeah they hit 5Ghz and run a bench which in my opinion would have been better had they not...

I'd aim for 4.8Ghz with a 1.35vcore or lower... but all our mobo's are different so.

it's about how you can use it... not how big it is

native PCIe 3.0 - for x16 3.0 GPU's - saturation issues only mean a larger headroom, put a Tesla in there and see if we still have a saturation problem.
1866 IMC - ram speeds have been seen at 3000mhz.
200Mhz faster - without a funky bus.
K-unlocked

a fine trade indeed... wanna break 5Ghz? you need a little extreme cooling or a really nice chiller for your loop


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> not really ridiculous, it's the tri-gate... at 47x100 my proc needs 1.392v with my memory timings lowered and not much else done... if I recall that I set my memory to default XMP here I can drop the vcore slightly.
> 
> you're bent on the 5Ghz because that is what SB-E needs to put out to bench the same results as the IB-E will do at 4.8Ghz... I wouldn't so much be looking at Ghz as I would be results, a 4770K Haswell @ 5Ghz and 2800+ memory speed puts out 74 Gflops. Yeah they hit 5Ghz and run a bench which in my opinion would have been better had they not...
> 
> I'd aim for 4.8Ghz with a 1.35vcore or lower... but all our mobo's are different so.
> 
> it's about how you can use it... not how big it is
> 
> native PCIe 3.0 - for x16 3.0 GPU's - saturation issues only mean a larger headroom, put a Tesla in there and see if we still have a saturation problem.
> 1866 IMC - ram speeds have been seen at 3000mhz.
> 200Mhz faster - without a funky bus.
> K-unlocked
> 
> a fine trade indeed... wanna break 5Ghz? you need a little extreme cooling or a really nice chiller for your loop


haha nah i just wanted to see some big numbers for my chip for 24/7, guess thats not happening lol. Highest vcore i'm willing to use for 24/7 would be about 1.44 or less... so i guess if i can stablise 47x thats where i'm staying.

Also i have a custom W/C loop so in terms of temps i should be fine... i just didn't expect such a low vcore for 4.5Ghz and a massive jump for 4.7Ghz... thought i did something wrong lol.

RE: the 3Ghz Ram, i saw one for 4Ghz... Gskill Trident i believe.Link


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> the 3Ghz Ram, i saw one for 4Ghz... Gskill Trident i believe


JESUS! that's insane! I need to get me some fast monster memory, but I am finding I am liking the lower latency stuff for daily use so it's a trade off again it seems?

with my particular chip I found that a 46x100 gives me a pretty fine 24/7 overclock with an offset and manageably safe vcore swing 0.88v to 1.30v, spending most of it's time at 1.1v spikes from idle as I brows around and work a bit on other drives. CPUz reports a solid 1.280v all thru Prime and the IBT.

the VID is good here too, and I have a little room to play around with memory timings with a lower overclock... I have run Primex64 here for about 50 mins so far and I make it past the point where I pick up the dropped worker with a 47x multi.

this is a [email protected] slightly lowered latencies, (+) offset of .055 and an "optimized" phase with a "ultra high" LLC.



better here than even my +.180 offset at 47x100, I'll run this all day long with CPUz reporting it under 1.3v


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will add you when I gets home this arvo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent forgotten you man


Thanx for adding me


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/txdqqg
> Please Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for a new bios before doing any real clocking


Good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Decided to play a little, disabled hyperthreading, couldn't quite hit 5.2.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f5kmr4
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f5kmr4


Nice one dude








Wont it work with all the threads ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181
> You know the drill...


1.688vcore for 5155Mhz ?








Good grief junior









*ACCEPTED*
Could Charlies the man and whitie63 repost your vals please I accidently deleted them


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Thanx for adding me


No dramas







Well a little
Still getting used to google docs , its very easy to delete it by accident than it is to enter it


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Wont it work with all the threads ?


It will, but the heat gets out of control fast. The h100 really starts to get overwhelmed above 4.7.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> It will, but the heat gets out of control fast. The h100 really starts to get overwhelmed above 4.7.


Hey you gots over 5.1Ghz man








I heard that the tri gate thingy heats up really good








Imagine if you had a custom loop what that chip could really do


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> JESUS! that's insane! I need to get me some fast monster memory, but I am finding I am liking the lower latency stuff for daily use so it's a trade off again it seems?
> 
> with my particular chip I found that a 46x100 gives me a pretty fine 24/7 overclock with an offset and manageably safe vcore swing 0.88v to 1.30v, spending most of it's time at 1.1v spikes from idle as I brows around and work a bit on other drives. CPUz reports a solid 1.280v all thru Prime and the IBT.
> 
> the VID is good here too, and I have a little room to play around with memory timings with a lower overclock... I have run Primex64 here for about 50 mins so far and I make it past the point where I pick up the dropped worker with a 47x multi.
> 
> this is a [email protected] slightly lowered latencies, (+) offset of .055 and an "optimized" phase with a "ultra high" LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> better here than even my +.180 offset at 47x100, I'll run this all day long with CPUz reporting it under 1.3v


Yeah i think i'm going to try for a 4.6 for a 24/7 OC... but my mobo just got a new BIOS, perhaps i can try it out as well.

Cheers


----------



## TAURUS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> CPUz is reporting 4 Cores 4 Threads in that particular run... HT Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this is also an HT Disabled run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the VID is borderline scary for 4200Mhz, so the ram is either overclocked a good margin or they may also need to try HWMonitor for a more accurate readout and swing?


Butter Chicken! you're right I did not notice the error I apologize.








I'll do the other tests.
4.8 Ghz?? Noooooooooooo! I'm afraid to fry everything.
for my work stability is everything


----------



## ivanlabrie

I need to get an Eisberg 240L...you guys think it'll be good for my 3820? Using an H60 atm, it'll obviously be better but is it a good deal at current egg pricing?


----------



## Butter Chicken

come on man! PUMP IT UP!!! give us a 47x100 at least... the web page you are visiting is "Overclock.net"









then we can see how your vcore compares on auto and with an offset... but you're safe on the vcore with auto settings up to 46x multiplier on that board I'm sure.

with these IB-E chips we're not so much comparing chips right now as we are motherboards...


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> come on man! PUMP IT UP!!! give us a 47x100 at least... the web page you are visiting is "Overclock.net"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we can see how your vcore compares on auto and with an offset... but you're safe on the vcore with auto settings up to 46x multiplier on that board I'm sure.
> 
> *with these IB-E chips we're not so much comparing chips right now as we are motherboards...*


The man speaks the truth..I am contemplating about swapping my rampage gene out soon if we don't get a bios update in the next 2 weeks.
Possibly going for the new deluxe but man I can't stand the color scheme...lol


----------



## Butter Chicken

exactly... we're comparing manufacturers bios updates and any 3rd party bios which people may have put on their boards...

if I was in your positioning I would just wait on the Rampage IV Black... but there's not much difference there except the T-Topology, the Gene's only have 4 DIMMs so I am not too concerned with that...

you've checked yourself and it was spoken we'd see those updated bios during or slightly after the RIVBlack edition is released... this makes perfect sense from a marketing and manufacturing perspective.

they're all X79 across every manufacturer they have their own methods to design, when it comes to T-Topology if that is the switch-up for our manufacturer and those people having 8 DIMM slots so be it. I have done some research before I bought in this generation of architecture and I came to the conclusion that 4 dimm slots on an X79 with a max of 32GB would be more kosher for compatibility reasons... this turned out to be true... if I felt the need for more memory on a gaming marketed motherboard then I would have went with the C206 chipset, those guys are not having any problems running 8 dimm slots and above. The upcoming X99 chipset by Intel's design specifications is to utilize 1 diimm per channel, if manufacturers stray from that don't blame the chipset...

the 8 dimm slots on the RIVE to me is just facepalm personally, if I had it... I'd be running some fast as I could find 8x2GB kit, or not utilizing all 8 of the slots and only running 4 of them like so many are. There's no reason for them to be there in this case except "marketing"


----------



## runn

new system


----------



## Raghar

I like that color scheme. Add 10K capacitors and alloy chokes and I'd be all set. Of course for that I'd need RIVE BE.


----------



## Kitten

Before I start off this post I'd like to say that I'm a complete noob to overclocking. I have the i7 3820 running at 4ghz after changing the multiplier to 40. My current voltages are around 1.334mV (which I believe are a little high). My motherboard has something called "OC genie" which is supposed to automatically overclock and optimize your system. I have this option turned on but I manually lowered the voltages because I believe 1.334mV is too high for 4ghz.(Is this accurate?) I read something about EIST and how it can control your overclock and only scale up to it when needed. Some people seem to like it and others don't. Should I use EIST or is it better to just have a 24/7 overclock? How would I go about getting it to work in the first place? It seems like my processor is always at 4ghz regardless of what I'm doing. I have the option enabled but it doesn't seem to be working. Does this feature also scale down your voltages accordingly, depending on the frequency of the cpu? I mean if the voltages are low then the multiplier can be higher without overheating, right? So do I really need this EIST feature? Also, should I turn off Turbo Boost and Enhanced Turbo? Thanks!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Before I start off this post I'd like to say that I'm a complete noob to overclocking. I have the i7 3820 running at 4ghz after changing the multiplier to 40. My current voltages are around 1.334mV (which I believe are a little high). My motherboard has something called "OC genie" which is supposed to automatically overclock and optimize your system. I have this option turned on but I manually lowered the voltages because I believe 1.334mV is too high for 4ghz.(Is this accurate?) I read something about EIST and how it can control your overclock and only scale up to it when needed. Some people seem to like it and others don't. Should I use EIST or is it better to just have a 24/7 overclock? How would I go about getting it to work in the first place? It seems like my processor is always at 4ghz regardless of what I'm doing. I have the option enabled but it doesn't seem to be working. Does this feature also scale down your voltages accordingly, depending on the frequency of the cpu? I mean if the voltages are low then the multiplier can be higher without overheating, right? So do I really need this EIST feature? Also, should I turn off Turbo Boost and Enhanced Turbo? Thanks!


What kind of motherboard do you have?


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> What kind of motherboard do you have?


X79A-GD45 Plus


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Before I start off this post I'd like to say that I'm a complete noob to overclocking. I have the i7 3820 running at 4ghz after changing the multiplier to 40. My current voltages are around 1.334mV (which I believe are a little high). My motherboard has something called "OC genie" which is supposed to automatically overclock and optimize your system. I have this option turned on but I manually lowered the voltages because I believe 1.334mV is too high for 4ghz.(Is this accurate?) I read something about EIST and how it can control your overclock and only scale up to it when needed. Some people seem to like it and others don't. Should I use EIST or is it better to just have a 24/7 overclock? How would I go about getting it to work in the first place? It seems like my processor is always at 4ghz regardless of what I'm doing. I have the option enabled but it doesn't seem to be working. Does this feature also scale down your voltages accordingly, depending on the frequency of the cpu? I mean if the voltages are low then the multiplier can be higher without overheating, right? So do I really need this EIST feature? Also, should I turn off Turbo Boost and Enhanced Turbo? Thanks!


Lowering voltage is good idea. Use the lowest voltage you can get (& still running stable @4GHz).

For normal usage, you do want EIST (SpeedStep) enabled. Regarding the CPU frequency, try Core Temp or Real Temp. These two software will be able to report correct frequency.

If you (or OC Genie) use offset voltage, the Vcore will change according to CPU frequency.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

I'm not familiar with the MSI boards, but I personally recommend against any kind of automatic overclocking. My suggestions would be to reset the bios to default to shake off the OC Genie settings. Turn on XMP to configure your memory. Put the CPU multiplier to 43. Set the LLC (I think MSI might call it vdroop offset) to 75%, and set your CPU voltage to an offset of -.020 or 0.010. If -0.010 isn't enough, you might have to go up to +0.010 etc. If there is no offset options for CPU voltage, I believe my 3820 needed around 1.26-1.28v for 4.3ghz.

Also, you'll want to leave your EIST enabled. It brings a lot to the table in terms of heat reduction and power efficiency.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the MSI boards, but I personally recommend against any kind of automatic overclocking. My suggestions would be to reset the bios to default to shake off the OC Genie settings. Turn on XMP to configure your memory. Put the CPU multiplier to 43. Set the LLC (I think MSI might call it vdroop offset) to 75%, and set your CPU voltage to an offset of -.020 or 0.010. If -0.010 isn't enough, you might have to go up to +0.010 etc. If there is no offset options for CPU voltage, I believe my 3820 needed around 1.26-1.28v for 4.3ghz.
> 
> Also, you'll want to leave your EIST enabled. It brings a lot to the table in terms of heat reduction and power efficiency.


Thank you! I'll try these settings a little later. Should I turn off turbo boost and enhanced turbo also?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Thank you! I'll try these settings a little later. Should I turn off turbo boost and enhanced turbo also?


I don't think so. I believe that's in reference to the Intel turbo boost instructions on the processor.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I don't think so. I believe that's in reference to the Intel turbo boost instructions on the processor.


Ah ok. I didn't see anything about vdroop in my bios. So I should just set the vcore manually and leave it at that 24/7? (I'll try 1.26-1.28) Is there any downside to leaving a 4-4.3ghz overclock with customized vcore on 24/7? I don't really need 4.3ghz when browsing a webpage or doing work, but will it hurt to have it set to 4-4.3ghz all the time?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Ah ok. I didn't see anything about vdroop in my bios. So I should just set the vcore manually and leave it at that 24/7? (I'll try 1.26-1.28) Is there any downside to leaving a 4-4.3ghz overclock with customized vcore on 24/7? I don't really need 4.3ghz when browsing a webpage or doing work, but will it hurt to have it set to 4-4.3ghz all the time?


Should be fine, just watch the temps, get concerned if they go above 80ish. EIST will scale your processor multiplier based on demand, so most of the time you'll be running around 1200mhz, and it will jump up when needed thanks to those turbo instructions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Ah ok. I didn't see anything about vdroop in my bios. So I should just set the vcore manually and leave it at that 24/7? (I'll try 1.26-1.28) Is there any downside to leaving a 4-4.3ghz overclock with customized vcore on 24/7? I don't really need 4.3ghz when browsing a webpage or doing work, but will it hurt to have it set to 4-4.3ghz all the time?


I run at 4.3ghz 24/7, 1.24v fixed vcore.
I've never used offset oc for more than a few days, it gets old fast since I experiment with settings a lot.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I run at 4.3ghz 24/7, 1.24v fixed vcore.
> I've never used offset oc for more than a few days, it gets old fast since I experiment with settings a lot.


Ah ok cool. Is there really anything I have to watch out for when over clocking? Being a noob and all, I know that I have to watch my temperatures and Stress test with p95. Do most BIOS's have some sort of safety limit so you wont overvolt your cpu too high and fry it?


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Should be fine, just watch the temps, get concerned if they go above 80ish. EIST will scale your processor multiplier based on demand, so most of the time you'll be running around 1200mhz, and it will jump up when needed thanks to those turbo instructions.


Awesome! Thanks for the info! The only last question I have is if this is normal? I turned on my PC last night and it made a bit more noise than usual (may have been chord stuck in fan). However right after the computer booted into Windows 7, I opened up RealTemp to check the temperatures. Realtemp said my core were all in the high 70s!(one may have hit 80c) They quickly dropped down after like 5-6 seconds of the PC being on, but it was kind of weird... Any ideas on what was up? It did this twice after the computer had been shut off for a bit of time and then turned back on. I was a little scared lol.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info! The only last question I have is if this is normal? I turned on my PC last night and it made a bit more noise than usual (may have been chord stuck in fan). However right after the computer booted into Windows 7, I opened up RealTemp to check the temperatures. Realtemp said my core were all in the high 70s!(one may have hit 80c) They quickly dropped down after like 5-6 seconds of the PC being on, but it was kind of weird... Any ideas on what was up? It did this twice after the computer had been shut off for a bit of time and then turned back on. I was a little scared lol.


lol if it sounds like something is stuck in one of the fans, you should certainly open it up and verify it is not. What kind of cpu cooler are you using? You should use the rig builder to put together a rig and make it easier for people to help you


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> lol if it sounds like something is stuck in one of the fans, you should certainly open it up and verify it is not. What kind of cpu cooler are you using? You should use the rig builder to put together a rig and make it easier for people to help you


Lol Im using the h100i. My case is the Azza Genesis 9000. It sound more like a buzzing kind of noise, it just did it again when I turned on my pc..

Specs:
cpu:i7 3820
graphics:gtx 680(sli)
case:Azza Genesis 9000
cooler:h100i

(Ill make rig builder here soon)


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Lol Im using the h100i. My case is the Azza Genesis 9000. It sound more like a buzzing kind of noise, it just did it again when I turned on my pc..
> 
> Specs:
> cpu:i7 3820
> graphics:gtx 680(sli)
> case:Azza Genesis 9000
> cooler:h100i
> 
> (Ill make rig builder here soon)


It's not a big deal or anything, it only happens for a few seconds. No chords are in the fans. I believe its just the fan bearings.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> come on man! PUMP IT UP!!! give us a 47x100 at least... the web page you are visiting is "Overclock.net"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we can see how your vcore compares on auto and with an offset... but you're safe on the vcore with auto settings up to 46x multiplier on that board I'm sure.
> 
> with these IB-E chips we're not so much comparing chips right now as we are motherboards...


Haha, I'm assuming that might be directed at me... don't worry i haven't given up on high OC... just giving up on the current BIOS 2.40... 2.50 came out for my mobo so i think i'll give that a try next Monday when i have a day off.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> I've never used offset oc for more than a few days, it gets old fast since I experiment with settings a lot.


it is probably best that you attempt an offset and try to find the vcore it want's using the (+/-) method... my understanding about what's going on with my particular processor increased 10 fold since using the offset method Ninja posted a link to a few pages back for Asus motherboards. I wish I had started with an offset and EIST when I had my 3820, it would have decreased my learning curve...

does MSI have any offset overclocking tutorials for the X79 boards on their website?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Haha, I'm assuming that might be directed at me... don't worry i haven't given up on high OC... just giving up on the current BIOS 2.40... 2.50 came out for my mobo so i think i'll give that a try next Monday when i have a day off.


cool... we're waiting on you then


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Ah ok. I didn't see anything about vdroop in my bios. So I should just set the vcore manually and leave it at that 24/7? (I'll try 1.26-1.28) Is there any downside to leaving a 4-4.3ghz overclock with customized vcore on 24/7? I don't really need 4.3ghz when browsing a webpage or doing work, but will it hurt to have it set to 4-4.3ghz all the time?


Manual Vcore is fine for 24/7 as long as Vcore is below 1.4V. 1.4 - 1.5V are safe-ish range. CPU will start to degrade but much slower rate. On my CPU, I monitored it for few months & my CPU still doesn't degrade yet. Don't push over 1.5V because CPU will start degrade quickly & it can happen in a couple of days. As long as EIST/SpeedStep is enabled, CPU will downclock to LFM mode (1200MHz). To maximize CPU power saving/efficiency, enabled C-States too (C1E/C3/C6/C7).

When browsing or checking email, CPU will run at LFM mode frequency most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the info! The only last question I have is if this is normal? I turned on my PC last night and it made a bit more noise than usual (may have been chord stuck in fan). However right after the computer booted into Windows 7, I opened up RealTemp to check the temperatures. Realtemp said my core were all in the high 70s!(one may have hit 80c) They quickly dropped down after like 5-6 seconds of the PC being on, but it was kind of weird... Any ideas on what was up? It did this twice after the computer had been shut off for a bit of time and then turned back on. I was a little scared lol.


70C/80C is fine for the CPU. TJmax is 100C. Coupled with voltage within the safe limit & temp below TJmax, your CPU will live long, healthy life. Intel CPUs are designed to work according to Intel specification.

When CPU cores have job to do, it will Turbo Boost to max frequency & when it's done, it will throttle down to LFM mode (1200MHz). This is why you see temp changing quickly. However, in your case, temp go up to high 70s after booted into windows, look too high though. Once it settle down, what is the temperature? Do you know your ambient/room temperature? When I'm using H100, right after booted into windows, temps are between 40s to 50s Celsius in 32 - 36C ambient & it will go down to 5 - 7C above ambient after few seconds. Depending on your load temp, you may need to re-seat your cooler. Try run IBT with Very High setting. If the delta temp (for 4.3GHz) is around ~30s Celsius above ambient (e.g. if ambient is 30C, load temp should be around high 60s Celsius max), then your cooler is working properly.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Lol Im using the h100i. My case is the Azza Genesis 9000. It sound more like a buzzing kind of noise, it just did it again when I turned on my pc..
> 
> Specs:
> cpu:i7 3820
> graphics:gtx 680(sli)
> case:Azza Genesis 9000
> cooler:h100i
> 
> (Ill make rig builder here soon)


You've got a h100 in this case
http://azzatek.com/csaz-9000.html
Ive been looking at the same one ! How does it go ? It will fit all of my crap inside







All of my rads will fit in it too


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got a h100 in this case
> http://azzatek.com/csaz-9000.html
> Ive been looking at the same one ! How does it go ? It will fit all of my crap inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my rads will fit in it too


Nice case! 480 at the top & 240 at the bottom. I wonder if 360 can fit at the bottom too??


----------



## DarkSamus

After about 4+ weeks of messing around with the bios I can't get my 3820 over 3.9Ghz again.

Still don't get why changing from 1600Mhz ram to 2133Mhz ram made my 4.2Ghz OC unstable to begin with.

Real pity seems my SLI 770s are being held back badly by my CPU now.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

Just looking for some opinion... my VCCSA on my BIOS is set to auto... however, the volt pumping through is around 1.2... should i lower it? According to the datasheet for 2011 the SA should not exceed ~0.997 (unless i interpreted wrongly...

Cheers


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> After about 4+ weeks of messing around with the bios I can't get my 3820 over 3.9Ghz again.Still don't get why changing from 1600Mhz ram to 2133Mhz ram made my 4.2Ghz OC unstable to begin with.Real pity seems my SLI 770s are being held back badly by my CPU now.


What speed is your ram set too?


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got a h100 in this case
> http://azzatek.com/csaz-9000.html
> Ive been looking at the same one ! How does it go ? It will fit all of my crap inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my rads will fit in it too


Yeah it's a pretty good case. It has a lot of fans which provide adequate cooling. I wouldn't say it's the best case ever but it sure is BIG. lol My h100i is installed in the top of the case which is able to hold a 480mm radiator. It fits perfectly, however it was a bit of a pain to install.







It seems like you do some serious overclocking/overvolting so this case would probably be good for you. There's so much space


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Manual Vcore is fine for 24/7 as long as Vcore is below 1.4V. 1.4 - 1.5V are safe-ish range. CPU will start to degrade but much slower rate. On my CPU, I monitored it for few months & my CPU still doesn't degrade yet. Don't push over 1.5V because CPU will start degrade quickly & it can happen in a couple of days. As long as EIST/SpeedStep is enabled, CPU will downclock to LFM mode (1200MHz). To maximize CPU power saving/efficiency, enabled C-States too (C1E/C3/C6/C7).
> 
> When browsing or checking email, CPU will run at LFM mode frequency most of the time.
> 70C/80C is fine for the CPU. TJmax is 100C. Coupled with voltage within the safe limit & temp below TJmax, your CPU will live long, healthy life. Intel CPUs are designed to work according to Intel specification.
> 
> When CPU cores have job to do, it will Turbo Boost to max frequency & when it's done, it will throttle down to LFM mode (1200MHz). This is why you see temp changing quickly. However, in your case, temp go up to high 70s after booted into windows, look too high though. Once it settle down, what is the temperature? Do you know your ambient/room temperature? When I'm using H100, right after booted into windows, temps are between 40s to 50s Celsius in 32 - 36C ambient & it will go down to 5 - 7C above ambient after few seconds. Depending on your load temp, you may need to re-seat your cooler. Try run IBT with Very High setting. If the delta temp (for 4.3GHz) is around ~30s Celsius above ambient (e.g. if ambient is 30C, load temp should be around high 60s Celsius max), then your cooler is working properly.


My computers cpu sometimes heats up to around the high 70s, and then quickly drops to the low forties/high thirties. This really only happens when I turn on my PC and immediately open RealTemp after windows boots up. Also you mentioned something about not setting the voltages too high. The other night I manually set the voltages to around 1.300-1.344(somewhere in there) thinking I was overclocked. It turns out I forgot to overclock(set the multiplier) and I giving my processor with stock speeds way to much voltage. I ran prime 95 and realized it, and quickly went and overclocked. Can having too much voltage like 1.3+ volts on stock frequency hurt your cpu? I only had it on for a few, but I didn't know if that could damage anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll post some pics when I'm done with my case...I'm modding my cm 690 II, rotated it so it works like an FT-02 but cheaper xD


----------



## PedroC1999

Its fine haha!
No harm there dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> My computers cpu sometimes heats up to around the high 70s, and then quickly drops to the low forties/high thirties. This really only happens when I turn on my PC and immediately open RealTemp after windows boots up. Also you mentioned something about not setting the voltages too high. The other night I manually set the voltages to around 1.300-1.344(somewhere in there) thinking I was overclocked. It turns out I forgot to overclock(set the multiplier) and I giving my processor with stock speeds way to much voltage. I ran prime 95 and realized it, and quickly went and overclocked. Can having too much voltage like 1.3+ volts on stock frequency hurt your cpu? I only had it on for a few, but I didn't know if that could damage anything.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> My computers cpu sometimes heats up to around the high 70s, and then quickly drops to the low forties/high thirties. This really only happens when I turn on my PC and immediately open RealTemp after windows boots up. Also you mentioned something about not setting the voltages too high. The other night I manually set the voltages to around 1.300-1.344(somewhere in there) thinking I was overclocked. It turns out I forgot to overclock(set the multiplier) and I giving my processor with stock speeds way to much voltage. I ran prime 95 and realized it, and quickly went and overclocked. Can having too much voltage like 1.3+ volts on stock frequency hurt your cpu? I only had it on for a few, but I didn't know if that could damage anything.


Shouldn't be an issue. 1.5 is kinda the "don't exceed this unless you're willing to not have a computer afterwards" setting. 1.4-1.44 seems to be where most people have set their "limit". Anything below 1.3v should be "Safe". You can set the multiplier you want and a vcore of1.3v and keep rebooting and lowering it a notch until you find that it's getting unstable.

The frequency of the CPU is more or less irrelevant to the damaged caused. You just require more vcore voltage to boot at higher frequencies, which can cause damage. They're related, but it's the voltage and heat you need to worry about, not the frequency (but the higher the frequency the more voltage and heat).

As soon as you start messing around in the BIOS, there are risks associated, but if you manage those risks properly, you can reduce the risk substantially.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Its fine haha!
> No harm there dude


Haha thanks!







I didn't think it was anything to be worried about considering some people go over 1.5v, but I'm new to all of this


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> My computers cpu sometimes heats up to around the high 70s, and then quickly drops to the low forties/high thirties. This really only happens when I turn on my PC and immediately open RealTemp after windows boots up. Also you mentioned something about not setting the voltages too high. The other night I manually set the voltages to around 1.300-1.344(somewhere in there) thinking I was overclocked. It turns out I forgot to overclock(set the multiplier) and I giving my processor with stock speeds way to much voltage. I ran prime 95 and realized it, and quickly went and overclocked. Can having too much voltage like 1.3+ volts on stock frequency hurt your cpu? I only had it on for a few, but I didn't know if that could damage anything.


Your temp quite high (unless your ambient temp pretty high, at high 30s Celsius) because I got high 70s with H100 when stress testing @4.5GHz in 31C ambient. Can you run IBT with "Very High" setting or Prime95 blend (30 minutes) @4.3GHz? From the temps you get when stress testing, we'll know whether your cooler cooling the CPU as it should be or not. Also, what is your ambient/room temp?

No, it won't damage your CPU because the voltage you set way below 1.4V, whether you're running at stock or overclock. Don't worry.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue. 1.5 is kinda the "don't exceed this unless you're willing to not have a computer afterwards" setting. 1.4-1.44 seems to be where most people have set their "limit". Anything below 1.3v should be "Safe". You can set the multiplier you want and a vcore of1.3v and keep rebooting and lowering it a notch until you find that it's getting unstable.
> 
> The frequency of the CPU is more or less irrelevant to the damaged caused. You just require more vcore voltage to boot at higher frequencies, which can cause damage. They're related, but it's the voltage and heat you need to worry about, not the frequency (but the higher the frequency the more voltage and heat).
> 
> As soon as you start messing around in the BIOS, there are risks associated, but if you manage those risks properly, you can reduce the risk substantially.


Ok. Thanks for explaining that in detail.







I didn't know that the frequency of the CPU and the voltage weren't closely connected. I thought that since my processor was running at stock/idle frequency's that having a voltage of voltage of 1.3+ like I did could hurt something. So is going above 1.3 volts still safe? You said anything below 1.3 is safe, do you mean 1.4?


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Your temp quite high because I got high 70s with H100 when stress testing @4.5GHz in 31C ambient. Can you run IBT with "Very High" setting or Prime95 blend (30 minutes) @4.3GHz?
> 
> No, it won't damage your CPU because the voltage you set way below 1.4V, whether you're running at stock or overclock. Don't worry.


It only heats up that hot when the computer is initially turned on. I believe when overclocked to 4ghz and running p95 for a few minutes I only hit low 70's. Maybe it's just real temp not calculating the temps right within the first five seconds of the pc being on? I'll do more OC testing when I get the time.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> It only heats up that hot when the computer is initially turned on. I believe when overclocked to 4ghz and running p95 for a few minutes I only hit low 70's. *Maybe it's just real temp not calculating the temps right within the first five seconds of the pc being on?* I'll do more OC testing when I get the time.


It is very unlikely. No problem, whenever you have time. Don't forget to record ambient/room temp too because it's important data.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Ok. Thanks for explaining that in detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that the frequency of the CPU and the voltage weren't closely connected. I thought that since my processor was running at stock/idle frequency's that having a voltage of voltage of 1.3+ like I did could hurt something. So is going above 1.3 volts still safe? You said anything below 1.3 is safe, do you mean 1.4?


My 3820 did 4.3 at around 1.288v ... you shouldn't need more than 1.3v unless you're trying to push to the 125 strap (I'm guessing from our conversation that you won't do that).

Kizwan is right though, your temps seem pretty high for an h100 at those settings. At 4.3 I believe I was doing around 64c under full load, didn't start getting near 80c until I was moving past 4.7ghz in the 1.46v range. If the tests that Kizwan mentioned bring up the high temps again, you may want to make sure all the fans on your h100 are pointing in the right direction and re-mount the water block to ensure your TIM is applied properly.


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> My 3820 did 4.3 at around 1.288v ... you shouldn't need more than 1.3v unless you're trying to push to the 125 strap (I'm guessing from our conversation that you won't do that).
> 
> Kizwan is right though, your temps seem pretty high for an h100 at those settings. At 4.3 I believe I was doing around 64c under full load, didn't start getting near 80c until I was moving past 4.7ghz in the 1.46v range. If the tests that Kizwan mentioned bring up the high temps again, you may want to make sure all the fans on your h100 are pointing in the right direction and re-mount the water block to ensure your TIM is applied properly.


Awesome! Thank you for your help. I'll look into the whole temperature thing. The only thing I've done different is flipped two of the inner case fans, so that they're blowing air out rather than sucking it in. The other night while I was trying to overclock I turned off both turbo and enhanced turbo. I know you said I should leave them on. Are there any disadvantages to turning those two settings off? Next time I overclock I'll try for 4.3 and leave the turbo stuff enabled.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> What speed is your ram set too?


ram is set at 2133Mhz.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you for your help. I'll look into the whole temperature thing. The only thing I've done different is flipped two of the inner case fans, so that they're blowing air out rather than sucking it in. The other night while I was trying to overclock I turned off both turbo and enhanced turbo. I know you said I should leave them on. Are there any disadvantages to turning those two settings off? Next time I overclock I'll try for 4.3 and leave the turbo stuff enabled.


I honestly don't know what enhanced turbo is .... I'd be lying if I said I did









You do want to leave turbo enabled though. However, whenever I'm in doubt, I look it up in the motherboard manual







The entire back half of that is typically dedicated to defining the terminology used in the bios. I built my first computer more than 20 years ago, and I still give my motherboard manual a cover to cover read every time I get a new one (even if it's only to laugh at the grasp of English that the guy writing manuals at Asus has).


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I honestly don't know what enhanced turbo is .... I'd be lying if I said I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do want to leave turbo enabled though. However, whenever I'm in doubt, I look it up in the motherboard manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire back half of that is typically dedicated to defining the terminology used in the bios. I built my first computer more than 20 years ago, and I still give my motherboard manual a cover to cover read every time I get a new one (even if it's only to laugh at the grasp of English that the guy writing manuals at Asus has).


Lol. I'll give that a read later tonight. I'll see what the whole "Enhanced Turbo" thing is about







I'll make sure to check my bios to ensure that both of them are enabled for now. What would happen if you disable the turbo boost feature? Upon doing so the other night I didn't see any difference. I thought that feature was just to clock your frequency's even higher when under demand. Is it unsafe to have it disabled? Hopefully not, since I had it disabled while doing some minor OC and stress testing


----------



## Butter Chicken

Ninja's not invited to the quad core-E Gflop/Cinebench showdown!

it's gonna happen... I can feel it comin' on jack!


----------



## ProjectZero

So i flashed the BIOS to 2.50 last night, reason being with 2.40 BIOS, i couldnt change the VTT... hoping the new one will be better... just wanted some advice on whether i should lower the VCCSA though... its at 1.2v on auto...

*EDIT*
gotta restablise my 4.5 before going further... but should be fine, currently running p95 with 90% memory... gonna try for 12 hours or so...


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> Ninja's not invited to the quad core-E Gflop/Cinebench showdown!
> 
> it's gonna happen... I can feel it comin' on jack!


awwwww maaaaaan. I just bought new RAM and everything.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> awwwww maaaaaan. I just bought new RAM and everything.


...madman will let you moderate the Battle Royale, You have an advantage just because you live in the land of ice and snow!

but hell if it's teams you can join...

dad always said bet on the winning team


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> you're bent on the 5Ghz because that is what SB-E needs to put out to bench the same results as the IB-E will do at 4.8Ghz... I wouldn't so much be looking at Ghz as I would be results, a 4770K Haswell @ 5Ghz and 2800+ memory speed puts out 74 Gflops. Yeah they hit 5Ghz and run a bench which in my opinion would have been better had they not...
> 
> I'd aim for 4.8Ghz with a 1.35vcore or lower... but all our mobo's are different so.


You must have bad info or old IBT Linpack files. Haswell does an easy 220 gflops due to the AVX2 instruction sets. Once we have software out that uses AVX2 anything older than Haswell will pretty much be obsolete.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Butter chicken, been ages since I listen to Zepp








Good stuff


----------



## Clockster

So kinda excited right now









Asus's Download section is down at the moment, So hoping they add a new bios now









Doubtful though lol xD

I did get a offer from someone to trade my board and chip for their 4770K + Z87 OC Formula...


----------



## Pierre3400

Hey guys,

I have been looking at this thread over the past few weeks with big interest.

I hope its ok if I ask a few questions.

I recently sold my 3770K system, and i am looking at getting X79. I have been trying to get a hold of used 3820, but seems like its not as easy as i first hoped.

Therefor I am now looking at 4820K, does anyone here have any experience of 4770K vs 4820K when it comes to overclocking. I would be running a custom water loop, im looking at daily use. I know that 4770K i would be in the 4,3 to 4,7ghz area depending on how good the chip is, but how are the 4820K? For daily use, what area of OC would i be looking at?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been looking at this thread over the past few weeks with big interest.
> 
> I hope its ok if I ask a few questions.
> 
> I recently sold my 3770K system, and i am looking at getting X79. I have been trying to get a hold of used 3820, but seems like its not as easy as i first hoped.
> 
> Therefor I am now looking at 4820K, does anyone here have any experience of 4770K vs 4820K when it comes to overclocking. I would be running a custom water loop, im looking at daily use. I know that 4770K i would be in the 4,3 to 4,7ghz area depending on how good the chip is, but how are the 4820K? For daily use, what area of OC would i be looking at?


Hi and welcome to the forum









I came from pretty much the exact same situation.
Sold 2 of my rigs and wanted something fast and new, So I ended up with the 4820K and Rampage Gene IV.
The cpu's seem fine for 4.6-4.7 Ghz, I have managed to boot at 5Ghz but it wasn't anything close to being stable.

So far its actually pretty hard to tell how Ivy E will perform overclocked for any length of time, the weak link here is that the motherboards need new bios updates (Badly), especially on the Asus boards. Friend of mine is running a ASRock Extreme 9 and his machine is sitting pretty at 4.8Ghz under a custom loop. Personally I am now on 4.6GHz with a H100i in push pull config and it seems to max out at 60c that's from gaming as I don't really benchmark. Also its rock solid stable haven't had one crash.

If you have no budget constraints then I would say grab a i7 4930K and a ASRock board (For now) although the 4820K is a fantastic cpu its still pretty much on par with a 4770K performance wise at least in my opinion.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came from pretty much the exact same situation.
> Sold 2 of my rigs and wanted something fast and new, So I ended up with the 4820K and Rampage Gene IV.
> The cpu's seem fine for 4.6-4.7 Ghz, I have managed to boot at 5Ghz but it wasn't anything close to being stable.
> 
> So far its actually pretty hard to tell how Ivy E will perform overclocked for any length of time, the weak link here is that the motherboards need new bios updates (Badly), especially on the Asus boards. Friend of mine is running a ASRock Extreme 9 and his machine is sitting pretty at 4.8Ghz under a custom loop. Personally I am now on 4.6GHz with a H100i in push pull config and it seems to max out at 60c that's from gaming as I don't really benchmark. Also its rock solid stable haven't had one crash.
> 
> If you have no budget constraints then I would say grab a i7 4930K and a ASRock board (For now) although the 4820K is a fantastic cpu its still pretty much on par with a 4770K performance wise at least in my opinion.


Thank you very much for your reply!

The reason I left Ivy Bridge behind was due to bad service from AsRock on my Z77 WS board. I ended up getting a brand new one, but the road was taking in complete darkness, i didnt know where i stod until the day it was sent back to me.

For this reason i am leaving AsRock behind, i was happy with them, and their bios are among the best.

Since i personally see an end to X79, i have a hard time buying into it, but I really want to. But thank you for the reply, I will keep reading, until i make my decision on 4820K or 4770K.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> The reason I left Ivy Bridge behind was due to bad service from AsRock on my Z77 WS board. I ended up getting a brand new one, but the road was taking in complete darkness, i didnt know where i stod until the day it was sent back to me.
> 
> For this reason i am leaving AsRock behind, i was happy with them, and their bios are among the best.
> 
> Since i personally see an end to X79, i have a hard time buying into it, but I really want to. But thank you for the reply, I will keep reading, until i make my decision on 4820K or 4770K.


Your welcome









Well yeah there will be a end to X79 (X99) but I think that is still a good 8 -12 months away.
Actually sad that ASRock was like that, I've only ever had pleasant experiences with them.

Honestly I don't see Intel releasing anything else for socket 1150 either so technically speak that socket is dead as well (Help me if I am wrong here) When it comes to tech especially these last 3 years or so, things change on a monthly basis.

There is nothing wrong with either choice, so you can't go wrong with whatever you choose


----------



## karateca

Hi, sorry for my bad english, but i need help with 3820 in x79s-up5; right noe take the bios f4 official but dont let me oc to 4.5ghz with strap 125x36 multi, this happen to in bios f4y and f5a, but 3 weeks ago, take it f4x and dont problem to put stats in 4.5ghz, what happen to the new bios is bugged?.thx all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> You must have bad info or old IBT Linpack files. Haswell does an easy 220 gflops due to the AVX2 instruction sets. Once we have software out that uses AVX2 anything older than Haswell will pretty much be obsolete.


you mean F16C ISA? its "Half-precision Floating-point Conversion" yeah I been reading all about it on the scientific sites which are way over my head... but I can pick up by just "what's in a name" why scientist by their own words, can not use it.

It's cheating eh? but does make sense why it would score better on futuremark and games. I am a bit ashamed with Intel over this, it seems like something AMD would do









the 5Ghz overclock Haswell 4770k I seen on an Asus Maximus VI board pulled 73 Gflops with 2800mhz memory... this makes sense to me doing a linpack or prime95 run, half the precision -- half the results.

I have my doubts now too, instilled by the computer scientists







so let's hope Haswell-E and Skylake-E doesn't include it...

i7 4770K @ 5Ghz + 2800mhz ram, taken from the internet.


discredit Linpack all ya want and Prime95 for that matter... Haswell guys just don't seem to like to run either of them for some reason, but yes.. once we have software "tailored" to Haswell's half precision then numbers will look better I agree









I think my 386SX25mhz was doing 16bit floating point?
Quote:


> Introduction
> 
> In today's world, many applications, in one way or another, involve graphics. High resolution graphical and game applications may require a huge amount of disk space and memory to store graphics data. *Half precision floating format can specifically reduce the amount of graphics data and the memory bandwidth required for an application. however... half precision floating point format can only be used to store data, not to operate on the data. In order to perform operations with such data, a half precision floating point value needs to be converted back a single precision floating point value.
> 
> Note: that half-precision floating-point format is useful with applications that are tolerable with some amount of data precision loss due to the conversion between half precision and single precision*


http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2013/09/30/intel-half-precision-floating-point-format-conversion-instructions

Quote:


> How can I convert int to 16bit float (half precision floating point) in c++ ? :asked Oct 10 '12 at 10:39
> 
> A: It's a very straightforward thing, all the info you need is in Wikipedia. :answered Oct 10 '12 at 12:15
> 
> straightforward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... - :UmNyobe Oct 10 '12 at 12:24
> 
> @UmNyobe straightforward if you know enough school math. - :Alexey Frunze Oct 10 '12 at 12:38
> 
> *It should be noted that this code has abnormal rounding behavior. Largely, it truncates rather than rounds to nearest* (which is more common) but is anomalous at the upper end. Inputs greater than the maximum representable finite value are converted to infinity, rather than being truncated like other inputs, even if they are only slightly greater than the maximum. For example 0xfff (4095) is converted to 0x6bff (4094), but 0xfff0 (65520) or 0xffe1 (65505) is converted to 0x7c00 (infinity) rather than 0x7bff (65504). - :Eric Postpischil Oct 10 '12 at 13:58
> 
> @EricPostpischil *You're right. But that was my interpretation, Precision is really not a concern*. - :Alexey Frunze Oct 10 '12 at 14:01


http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12817410/convert-int-to-16bit-float-half-precision-floating-point-in-c


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys got a quick question for the P9x79 Pro Mobo. Rolling back a bios from say the latest to a previous version, is that possible? I mean is it the same process as updating? As I have read that it is possible and then an Asus mentioned it is not possible (read this somewhere else)









Thanks as always guys!!!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys got a quick question for the P9x79 Pro Mobo. Rolling back a bios from say the latest to a previous version, is that possible? I mean is it the same process as updating? As I have read that it is possible and then an Asus mentioned it is not possible (read this somewhere else)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks as always guys!!!!


I did downgrade from 4005 to 3009 before & it was successful. What is current version you're using & to what version you want downgrade to?


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I did downgrade from 4005 to 3009 before & it was successful. What is current version you're using & to what version you want downgrade to?


Hey Kizwan!

Thanks for the super duper fast response. At the moment I'm on 3501, but was thinking if I get the 4930k -If- lol will need the 4301 I believe. However If I change my mind and stick with 3820 for now or get a cheaper 3930k and find that 4301 sucks (heard some bad things about it) would I be able too







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Kizwan!
> 
> Thanks for the super duper fast response. At the moment I'm on 3501, but was thinking if I get the 4930k -If- lol will need the 4301 I believe. However If I change my mind and stick with 3820 for now or get a cheaper 3930k and find that 4301 sucks (heard some bad things about it) would I be able too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Based on the success downgrading from 4005 to 3009, I think you shouldn't have any problem downgrading from 4302 to 3501.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Based on the success downgrading from 4005 to 3009, I think you shouldn't have any problem downgrading from 4302 to 3501.


Thank you!! Just want to make sure


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karateca*
> 
> Hi, sorry for my bad english, but i need help with 3820 in x79s-up5; right noe take the bios f4 official but dont let me oc to 4.5ghz with strap 125x36 multi, this happen to in bios f4y and f5a, but 3 weeks ago, take it f4x and dont problem to put stats in 4.5ghz, what happen to the new bios is bugged?.thx all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giga UP series boards are well known for their very poor bios's F4 official is for IB-E on my UP4 and 3820 the best I could get was 43x105 = 4.5Ghz @1.255vcore + Dynamic vcore +10








And no luck either with o/clocking 125 strap either


----------



## Kitten

Well I tried to set my i7 3820 to 4.3ghz by putting 43 in the multiplier. For some reason it only clocked to 4.2ghz. ? Any ideas? I mean for now it's all good, I may just stay with stock values. I've actually never had my cpu on stock before so it's nice to have some cool temps.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hahaha, and for the R4F, is it normal for 44x to be selectable, yet it only be 43x in OS? (Like above but +1 Multiplier)


----------



## mtbiker033

just got back from microcenter and picked up a 4820k & an asrock fatality professional. I had read a review by anand on the board and it seemed ok, with a $50 off bundle with the cpu I couldn't pass it up.

I should be able to set it up tomorrow and see what I can do with it! I will definitely be reading through this thread for some pointers!!


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys,

Quick question, I have my 3820 oc to 4.5 using 1.355v temps and all that are fine and have been for a few months but I have eist and c1 enabled and c3 c6 c7 on auto what difference would it make turning these all to disabled?

Thanks guys


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> just got back from microcenter and picked up a 4820k & an asrock fatality professional. I had read a review by anand on the board and it seemed ok, with a $50 off bundle with the cpu I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I should be able to set it up tomorrow and see what I can do with it! I will definitely be reading through this thread for some pointers!!


And when you do post a cpu-z and I will add it to the front page









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, I have my 3820 oc to 4.5 using 1.355v temps and all that are fine and have been for a few months but I have eist and c1 enabled and c3 c6 c7 on auto what difference would it make turning these all to disabled?
> 
> Thanks guys


If your running 100 strap I would enable those it will help with lower vcore in idle states.
But if you get instability just leave eist and c1 enabled


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, I have my 3820 oc to 4.5 using 1.355v temps and all that are fine and have been for a few months but I have eist and c1 enabled and c3 c6 c7 on auto what difference would it make turning these all to disabled?
> 
> Thanks guys


C1E/C3/C6/C7 helps CPU power saving when CPU cores don't have job to do (individual cores will enter these states). If you have them disabled, there will be no power saving when computer idle or lightly loaded & power consumption when idle will be slightly higher. If you leave C3/C6/C7 to default (Auto), they actually automatically disabled when OC.

FYI, in C6 state, voltage for that core will reduced to 0 volt & therefore the power consumption will be zero watt. You can't monitor this with software like CPU-Z because it happens internally (in the CPU). If you have 12V power meter, you can connect it to the EATX12V CPU power connector & will be able to measure the CPU power consumption. Contrary to what many people believe, CPU power saving (C1E/C3/C6/C7) will work as it supposed to, whether you use offset or manual voltage & whether you use Strap 100 or 125 or 166.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And when you do post a cpu-z and I will add it to the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your running 100 strap I would enable those it will help with lower vcore in idle states.
> But if you get instability just leave eist and c1 enabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> C1E/C3/C6/C7 helps CPU power saving when CPU cores don't have job to do (individual cores will enter these states). If you have them disabled, there will be no power saving when computer idle or lightly loaded & power consumption when idle will be slightly higher. If you leave C3/C6/C7 to default (Auto), they actually automatically disabled when OC.
> 
> FYI, in C6 state, voltage for that core will reduced to 0 volt & therefore the power consumption will be zero watt. You can't monitor this with software like CPU-Z because it happens internally (in the CPU). If you have 12V power meter, you can connect it to the EATX12V CPU power connector & will be able to measure the CPU power consumption. Contrary to what many people believe, CPU power saving (C1E/C3/C6/C7) will work as it supposed to, whether you use offset or manual voltage & whether you use Strap 100 or 125 or 166.


Thank you both!







. I am running it at 125 (100*1.25). So if C3/C6/C7 when at default (atuo) are automatically disabled, for these three it wouldnt matter if they are left as Auto or are disabled - (While EIST and C1 are left enabled)?

Reason I ask is I had noticed something (not a problem at all, read up many people on corsair psu had/have it) when i move my mouse or scroll _*sometimes*_ i hear a buzzing sound-very very faint, I found out by disabling only c3/c6/c7 it went away, so just wondering lol.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Thank you both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am running it at 125 (100*1.25). So if C3/C6/C7 when at default (atuo) are automatically disabled, for these three it wouldnt matter if they are left as Auto or are disabled - (While EIST and C1 are left enabled)?
> 
> Reason I ask is I had noticed something (not a problem at all, read up many people on corsair psu had/have it) when i move my mouse or scroll _*sometimes*_ i hear a buzzing sound-very very faint, I found out by disabling only c3/c6/c7 it went away, so just wondering lol.


You can leave C3/C6/C7 to default value (Auto). They automatically disabled when OC anyway. No problem whatsoever having them Auto/Disabled when EIST & C1E are enabled.

I have same motherboard & also Corsair PSU, I don't have the problem you described. Did you hear it from speaker or from the motherboard or from the PSU?


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can leave C3/C6/C7 to default value (Auto). They automatically disabled when OC anyway. No problem whatsoever having them Auto/Disabled when EIST & C1E are enabled.
> 
> I have same motherboard & also Corsair PSU, I don't have the problem you described. Did you hear it from speaker or from the motherboard or from the PSU?


Thanks Kizwan, super quick reply as always from you guys. Sorry I know this is not the right thread for these types of things but...No that noise was def from my PSU, tbh it is so faint though and doesnt happen often at all, then I read up yesterday (few ppl also on the tx850, also said it was usb interference from mouse) that trying a few things one of which was disabling c3/c6/c7 may help tried it yesterday and seemed to make it go away either that or it was so quiet i couldn't hear it.

At first I thought I was hearing things then realized what it was. Doesn't really bother me at all though.


----------



## Adam101

Got another question. so as i use 1.35/1.355 v on my OC, is there any point have EIST and C1 enabled also as the v stays the same? - Ignore lol found the answer


----------



## kizwan

My Corsair PSU doesn't produced any weird sound, _knock on wood_.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My Corsair PSU doesn't produced any weird sound, _knock on wood_.


Turned out to by my mouse actually! Just using my mates now and all good!


----------



## mtbiker033

Put my 4820k and asrock fatality pro together this morning, it booted right up and I'm installing windows. The asrock bios was pretty slick and easy to navigate with my mouse.

Once I get Windows all set up and updated it will be time to start tinkering! I :-D


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ...


You might interested with this. The software use MSR register _MSR_PKG_ENERGY_STATUS_ to report the actual energy use for the package domain (the processor die).

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-power-gadget-20

HWMonitor also using the same register I think. You might want to compare the reading between the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Turned out to by my mouse actually! Just using my mates now and all good!


I'm glad you sorted that one out.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My Corsair PSU doesn't produced any weird sound, _knock on wood_.


All I can hear is 14 case fans from my rig


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hahaha, and for the R4F, is it normal for 44x to be selectable, yet it only be 43x in OS? (Like above but +1 Multiplier)


Bumpy


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You might interested with this. The software use MSR register _MSR_PKG_ENERGY_STATUS_ to report the actual energy use for the package domain (the processor die).
> 
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-power-gadget-20
> 
> HWMonitor also using the same register I think. You might want to compare the reading between the two.
> I'm glad you sorted that one out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All I can hear is 14 case fans from my rig


Yeh all sorted lol!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All I can hear is 14 case fans from my rig










I have a total of 10 fans & they are the only thing I can hear from my rig too. The noise coming from my rig is around 38 - 40dB.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You might interested with this. The software use MSR register _MSR_PKG_ENERGY_STATUS_ to report the actual energy use for the package domain (the processor die).
> 
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-power-gadget-20
> 
> HWMonitor also using the same register I think. You might want to compare the reading between the two.


excellent... thanks. HWMon is reporting exactly the same draws across three O/C schemes I have which I like, it's also reporting the same at default 200mhz o/c @ xmp on my board.

no Kill A Watt in stock at the home depot today, the guy said I may have to order it but he thinks they stock them, there was some wireless doodad there made by the same company but I'll check sears and the other outlets tomorrow... I am very curious if there is a match between the apps and the killa a watt... I don't have much hot rod equipment in my case right now, hell the case isn't even a hot rod so it should be a good time to see a match up between the two.

I am trying to run two different model video cards now, but if it entails a new PSU I may just forgo it and do the dual 770's


----------



## kizwan

Kill-A-Watt measure total power your rig pulled from the wall. So, the number will not match. If you can find DC power meter for +12V, you can connect it to the CPU 8-pin power connector (EATX12V). CPU draw most of the power from this connector. It will give you better estimate of the CPU power consumption. Zalman made 12V power meter but they can only measure up to 240 - 250W. See *[ here ]* for more information.


----------



## mtbiker033

allrighty got this system all set-up and ready, I must say it performs really well at stock. I'm getting great temps with the H100.

do any of you know of a guide specific to asrock x79 bios for overclocking?

is it possible to use offset voltage and use the power saving features, similar to how I had my 2500k set up?

thanks in advance for all assistance!


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Kill-A-Watt measure total power your rig pulled from the wall. So, the number will not match. If you can find DC power meter for +12V, you can connect it to the CPU 8-pin power connector (EATX12V). CPU draw most of the power from this connector. It will give you better estimate of the CPU power consumption. Zalman made 12V power meter but they can only measure up to 240 - 250W. See *[ here ]* for more information.


cool... I doubt this proc is going to pull over 130w on its own though... it is working alot different than the 3820 I had in here, I hardly ever hear the fans on my cooler anymore even at higher multipliers, and the PSU lives happily in the hybrid mode. I don't think the PSU has run the fan since I switched it to hybrid.

there has to be a way I can do the Zalman method with a multimeter... of which I do have a nice auto ranging Fluke, being an auto technician and all







I'll look it up along with the diagram of my connector...

I'm sure I'll be able to find a Kill A Watt tomorrow, being in civilization and all has it perks except for Christmas time when so much stuff moves off the shelves or looking for small niche items like the Kill A Watt.

there's alot of places around here, I just have to time it all right so I'm not sitting in traffic AM or PM versions of it lol

I have two backup PSU's also a 450 and a 550 CM older model but they both have a single 4 pin connector on them for motherboards LGA775 era... I think I'll know what I have to do if need be... I am totally bent on those Galaxy HOF'ers








Quote:


> A separate external power supply module also ships with the GeForce GTX 780 HOF which can be bought offering an 8 Phase PWM with its own set of voltage adjustment and tuning points powered via three 8 Pin connectors. A must have for LN2 overclocking.


Read more: http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-hof-edition-gpu/#ixzz2ghnSLhpb


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> cool... I doubt this proc is going to pull over 130w on its own though... it is working alot different than the 3820 I had in here, I hardly ever hear the fans on my cooler anymore even at higher multipliers, and the PSU lives happily in the hybrid mode. I don't think the PSU has run the fan since I switched it to hybrid.
> 
> there has to be a way I can do the Zalman method with a multimeter... of which I do have a nice auto ranging Fluke, being an auto technician and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look it up along with the diagram of my connector...
> 
> I'm sure I'll be able to find a Kill A Watt tomorrow, being in civilization and all has it perks except for Christmas time when so much stuff moves off the shelves or looking for small niche items like the Kill A Watt.
> 
> there's alot of places around here, I just have to time it all right so I'm not sitting in traffic AM or PM versions of it lol
> 
> I have two backup PSU's also a 450 and a 550 CM older model but they both have a single 4 pin connector on them for motherboards LGA775 era... I think I'll know what I have to do if need be... I am totally bent on those Galaxy HOF'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-hof-edition-gpu/#ixzz2ghnSLhpb


If you OC the cpu, it is possible to pull more than 130W for sure, just depends on the overclock.

The Galaxy 780 HOF don't ship with the the external power board, I've asked a couple people who bought the card & no one got that with it.
I thought it would be a great idea to include it when I first saw the wccftech link.


----------



## Raghar

Of course 4820K desn't draw 130 W, it draws 88W. When you overvolt it and overclock it it draws 150W, it's just 130 W class CPU.


----------



## Butter Chicken

yeah I don't think my current PSU will handle two of them... so if I order the PWM external boards with each of them the big question now will be...

can I get (6) 8 pin connectors out of a 550W CM PSU that has a bunch of molex and sata power cables on the harness and only (1) 4 pin for the cpu ?

that would be great because I don't mind running both cards off their own PSU and I'll be able to use the 760 Platinum for what it is with my other devices and drives along with the custom loop I'll be into later. It still may be a waste of the SS760? but I will find some more uses for it.

I am only ordering one card to start and it'll be a month or two before I see a second one so the SS760 will deal fine with the one card...


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys, I got my rig all set up today with the 4820k and asrock fatal1ty pro and am trying to get into bios, spamming delete key as I reboot but I keep getting to windows? Anyone have this problem before?

(FIXED)

I had turned on fast boot in bios, it's too fast! lol

clearing cmos got me back into it!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> allrighty got this system all set-up and ready, I must say it performs really well at stock. I'm getting great temps with the H100.
> 
> do any of you know of a guide specific to asrock x79 bios for overclocking?
> 
> is it possible to use offset voltage and use the power saving features, similar to how I had my 2500k set up?
> 
> thanks in advance for all assistance!


Don't know of an Asrock one personally, but most of what's in here should transfer: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19186-ASUS-ROG-Maximus-V-Formula-UEFI-OC-Tuning-Guide&country=&status=

As for your offset question, yep, works like a charm until around 4.8ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> excellent... thanks. HWMon is reporting exactly the same draws across three O/C schemes I have which I like, it's also reporting the same at default 200mhz o/c @ xmp on my board.
> 
> no Kill A Watt in stock at the home depot today, the guy said I may have to order it but he thinks they stock them, there was some wireless doodad there made by the same company but I'll check sears and the other outlets tomorrow... I am very curious if there is a match between the apps and the killa a watt... I don't have much hot rod equipment in my case right now, hell the case isn't even a hot rod so it should be a good time to see a match up between the two.
> 
> I am trying to run two different model video cards now, but if it entails a new PSU I may just forgo it and do the dual 770's


I'm not sure about the gene, but I know with my extreme I can monitor my voltages and most temps using a laptop and a USB cable (according to the manual "just like a race car engineer!"). All seems pretty accurate and you get hardware access to a lot of the bios settings as well. ROG connect I think they call it. Also there are points on the MB that I can connect a meter to for read outs on various voltages, gene might have something like that as well.

Or, you could follow my formula: Figure out how bit a power supply you need, throw that number out the window and buy the biggest one that reviews well, tell wife to quit complaining about the power bill. Works great.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> yeah I don't think my current PSU will handle two of them... so if I order the PWM external boards with each of them the big question now will be...
> 
> can I get (6) 8 pin connectors out of a 550W CM PSU that has a bunch of molex and sata power cables on the harness and only (1) 4 pin for the cpu ?
> 
> that would be great because I don't mind running both cards off their own PSU and I'll be able to use the 760 Platinum for what it is with my other devices and drives along with the custom loop I'll be into later. It still may be a waste of the SS760? but I will find some more uses for it.
> 
> I am only ordering one card to start and it'll be a month or two before I see a second one so the SS760 will deal fine with the one card...


I think the main reason they didn't ship with the extra board is that it isn't something just anyone can install, you have to void warranty & pretty much kill the card to use it.
The inductors have to be desoldered & removed to swap in the new board, it isn't a mod for the faint of heart, once done it can be harder to go back.

But if it did come with the extra board & you blow VRMs on the stock card, it could be fixed at home. Or used to beef up a reference card.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Don't know of an Asrock one personally, but most of what's in here should transfer: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19186-ASUS-ROG-Maximus-V-Formula-UEFI-OC-Tuning-Guide&country=&status=
> 
> As for your offset question, yep, works like a charm until around 4.8ghz.
> I'm not sure about the gene, but I know with my extreme I can monitor my voltages and most temps using a laptop and a USB cable (according to the manual "just like a race car engineer!"). All seems pretty accurate and you get hardware access to a lot of the bios settings as well. ROG connect I think they call it. Also there are points on the MB that I can connect a meter to for read outs on various voltages, gene might have something like that as well.
> 
> Or, you could follow my formula: Figure out how bit a power supply you need, throw that number out the window and buy the biggest one that reviews well, tell wife to quit complaining about the power bill. Works great.


I never though about the ROG connect! I haven't hooked it in since I first got the board... I'll have to throw the software back on there, I have a laptop sitting in the drawer here... The Gene board also has the points to solder in meters or possibly VGA hotwire? it's just above the main 24pin power connector.

the pool and game room down here is on it's own leg, the laundry room and water heaters and softners and all that jazz are coming off their own dual leg... I swear to God that washer and dryer never stops as it is around here! but my little electronics and junk room here along with the guest room and bathroom it is attached to are all tapped into that dual leg, it's a power box nightmare down here in the utility room but it's all been done to spec... I just had two new air handlers installed an inspecter came before they could wire them in and was quite impressed... (with the money he got for just looking around I'm sure







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I think the main reason they didn't ship with the extra board is that it isn't something just anyone can install, you have to void warranty & pretty much kill the card to use it.
> The inductors have to be desoldered & removed to swap in the new board, it isn't a mod for the faint of heart, once done it can be harder to go back.
> 
> But if it did come with the extra board & you blow VRMs on the stock card, it could be fixed at home. Or used to beef up a reference card.


maybe I should forget about those boards then haha, but I am sure there is some way I can get (4) 8 pin connectors out of those molex and sata adapter coming off that 550 CM? of course I won't use adapters I'll go all proper like with solder and sleeves...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> I never though about the ROG connect! I haven't hooked it in since I first got the board... I'll have to throw the software back on there, I have a laptop sitting in the drawer here... The Gene board also has the points to solder in meters or possibly VGA hotwire? it's just above the main 24pin power connector.
> 
> the pool and game room down here is on it's own leg, the laundry room and water heaters and softners and all that jazz are coming off their own dual leg... I swear to God that washer and dryer never stops as it is around here! but my little electronics and junk room here along with the guest room and bathroom it is attached to are all tapped into that dual leg, it's a power box nightmare down here in the utility room but it's all been done to spec... I just had two new air handlers installed an inspecter came before they could wire them in and was quite impressed... (with the money he got for just looking around I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> maybe I should forget about those boards then haha, but I am sure there is some way I can get (4) 8 pin connectors out of those molex and sata adapter coming off that 550 CM? of course I won't use adapters I'll go all proper like with solder and sleeves...


Looking at pics of the rampage 4 gene, it has the voltage read points but the multimeter probes have to be held while reading (r4e has 2 pin connectors for it as well), & I don't see any hotwire connectors on the gene.

A 550W psu will be enough for a single 780 with limited overclocking, one of the advantages of the HOF is that beefed up power section for overvolting & depending on how far it gets pushed, the 550w can get overpowered. Overclock enough & the 760W PSU might get too small, 1.45V into a gtx780 put me pretty close to that, 850W pulled from the wall on a gold rated PSU.


----------



## Butter Chicken

yeah heavy man... when comes time for the second card it may come time for a 1200w or atleast a solid 1050?

I have some leads out in the shop which are already stripped bare of the alligator clips, I guess those will work fine to touch on the pads... they been dipped in solder so I can alligator clip them to the board with a small piece of thin cardboard on the bottom... since the mobo is mounted I don't know what's on the backside there (probably more solder)

I have my own transformer here right at the bend in the driveway, there are 4 dual leg connections coming out of it, with three of those running the house and the 4th running the shop for my compressor and arc&mig welders... my little 1000w+ system whenit is all said and done will be like a little fly on my monthly draw... on the shop leg I get a bi monthly cycle which beats the house and I use some serious power out there.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

Just a quick question, i did 50 runs of IBT and a 12 hour of p95 for my 4820k @ 4.5Ghz on the new BIOS... does the GFlops of 105 - 106 sound correct to you?

Cheers


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, i did 50 runs of IBT and a 12 hour of p95 for my 4820k @ 4.5Ghz on the new BIOS... does the GFlops of 105 - 106 sound correct to you?
> 
> Cheers


on my board I am sitting at a 45x100 currently last day or two fooling around with my memory at 2133 and 2400mhz, of which I get better efficiency ratings at 2133 with lowered timing for some reason? When I though frequency nullifies latency...

I am pulling 1.23v on a (+).045 offset and I get consistent high 110 Gflops and have hit 111 on a run or two without changing anything memory wise or o/c wise... just the problem size.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> on my board I am sitting at a 45x100 currently last day or two fooling around with my memory at 2133 and 2400mhz, of which I get better efficiency ratings at 2133 with lowered timing for some reason? When I though frequency nullifies latency...
> 
> I am pulling 1.23v on a (+).045 offset and I get consistent high 110 Gflops and have hit 111 on a run or two without changing anything memory wise or o/c wise... just the problem size.


Hmm... i'm running with similar volts to you, could possibly be a timing difference i suppose...

my rig is running with
4.5Ghz with 1.232v (max is 1.24v)
2133Mhz with 9-11-10-28-2N

the IBT was done with a 13.5Gb of ram... (maximum stress... i think i had some junk processes running)

Would that have made the difference?

Cheers


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hmm... i'm running with similar volts to you, could possibly be a timing difference i suppose...
> 
> my rig is running with
> 4.5Ghz with 1.232v (max is 1.24v)
> 2133Mhz with 9-11-10-28-2N
> 
> the IBT was done with a 13.5Gb of ram... (maximum stress... i think i had some junk processes running)
> 
> Would that have made the difference?
> 
> Cheers


where I left off I was finding the difference between 1T and 2T on my memory... currently my timings are a little weird but stable... 2133 / 9.10.9.27.2T at the moment.

I get this efficiency up to a low 44200 something or other but there is an effect on Gflops... small but none the less...

I haven't got into tertiaries yet.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> where I left off I was finding the difference between 1T and 2T on my memory... currently my timings are a little weird but stable... 2133 / 9.10.9.27.2T at the moment.
> 
> I get this efficiency up to a low 44200 something or other but there is an effect on Gflops... small but none the less...
> 
> I haven't got into tertiaries yet.


Hmm the timing could be causing the difference i suppose... at least i know mines within range of other peoples chip lol. Man i really miss the ASUS BIOS and utilities... though the only one i used was the fan Xpert 2 lol

Cheers


----------



## Yurimonster

Hiya

I've recently OCed my I7 3820 to a stable 4.5 Mhz and was just wondering if i could push it any farther. I am using A Noctua NHD-14 on it. The case is gigantic, has 7 fans and kept clean. Air flow is nice. Under a full load the cpu runs at about 63C to be exact. I achieved that by increasing the BCLK to 125.0 and did not touch the multiplier at all. Using the EVGA X79 Classified board.

Mostly want some insight whether it would be safe or not. I know enough that my RAM will be fine during the OC, and how to handle it if it doesn't, mostly just CPU being able to handle it with my setup. Weighing the risks and rewards









Thanks!


----------



## Butter Chicken

my default [email protected] kit is the same timings you are running now 9.11.10.28.2T default from the mushkin kit... it was closest I could find to a more ideal default kit of 9.11.10.27.1T but I don't think I could find a quad kit dialed in at that... mine goes the 27.1T easily and there is a difference in Aida and most Linpack runs lowering just those two final timings.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> my default [email protected] kit is the same timings you are running now 9.11.10.28.2T default from the mushkin kit... it was closest I could find to a more ideal default kit of 9.11.10.27.1T but I don't think I could find a quad kit dialed in at that... mine goes the 27.1T easily and there is a difference in Aida and most Linpack runs lowering just those two final timings.


Hmm... i went with the G.Skill Ares 16G kit so my XMP is actually 2133Mhz 9-12-10-30-2 (something round there...) but the ram was stated to run at 9-11-10-28-2 so i just went with that lol... i'm new to OC and can barely do a decent CPU OC so i think RAM is just a little too much for me to handle right now... at least i know i might be able to improve me GFlops abit with a bit of RAm tweak

Cheers


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yurimonster*
> 
> Hiya
> 
> I've recently OCed my I7 3820 to a stable 4.5 Mhz and was just wondering if i could push it any farther. I am using A Noctua NHD-14 on it. The case is gigantic, has 7 fans and kept clean. Air flow is nice. Under a full load the cpu runs at about 63C to be exact. I achieved that by increasing the BCLK to 125.0 and did not touch the multiplier at all. Using the EVGA X79 Classified board.
> 
> Mostly want some insight whether it would be safe or not. I know enough that my RAM will be fine during the OC, and how to handle it if it doesn't, mostly just CPU being able to handle it with my setup. Weighing the risks and rewards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


what's your vcore and VID ?

I am idling pretty low c on a 4.5ghz using an H100i 28 to 29c and pulling it up to 42 and 43c according to realtemp and various monitoring apps... that's after a few 6gb memory runs on LinX and IBT.

my bus is at 100 and my strap is unchanged so that may have something to do with it?


----------



## slothiraptor

What would be the max safe temperature and voltage for a 4820K?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> What would be the max safe temperature and voltage for a 4820K?


We don't know yet, but if the 3820 is an indicator it would be about 1.5 and around 90c.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hmm... i went with the G.Skill Ares 16G kit so my XMP is actually 2133Mhz 9-12-10-30-2 (something round there...) but the ram was stated to run at 9-11-10-28-2 so i just went with that lol... i'm new to OC and can barely do a decent CPU OC so i think RAM is just a little too much for me to handle right now... at least i know i might be able to improve me GFlops abit with a bit of RAm tweak
> 
> Cheers


hell man I'm a new too, I'm watching these guys like a hawk around here... deciphering their code. I've got a somewhat narrow cure and a little past experience in terminology but not O/Cing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> What would be the max safe temperature and voltage for a 4820K?


early on I hit the junction a few times on this 4820 right at about 100c... in my guesstimation depending on your cooling you probably wouldn't want to take it past 90c and that is more than likely hi for running a strong bench.

most folks seem to be running 80c and below strong benching and those folks have custom loops, or better equipment than an AIO watercooler at any rate.


----------



## slothiraptor

Alright, thanks guys


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> hell man I'm a new too, I'm watching these guys like a hawk around here... deciphering their code. I've got a somewhat narrow cure and a little past experience in terminology but not O/Cing.


Yeah i'm just going around picking the brains of others atm... but i still think i should leave RAM OC for later...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah i'm just going around picking the brains of others atm... but i still think i should leave RAM OC for later...


Ram oc and 2d benching are fun things to do...takes its toll, and is harder to learn than regular cpu or gpu oc.

Download maxxmem to compare your results, and also fire superpi 32m to test your efficiency.


----------



## slothiraptor

So I have 4.8ghz 1.37v and a max temp of 76c on my 4820k. Does that seem good to you guys?


----------



## Butter Chicken

sounds good to me... that's what I am aiming for with a 1.36v stable... -before I started messing around with this memory anyway lol

my situ is hard not leaving the 100 strap though.

prime it and throw up some screeners!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> sounds good to me... that's what I am aiming for with a 1.36v stable... -before I started messing around with this memory anyway lol
> 
> my situ is hard not leaving the 100 strap though.
> 
> prime it and throw up some screeners!


Im possibly gonna stick with 4.7 with 43*107 @ 1.305v(BIOS) and 1.356v(Load)

May tinker with BCLK to get 4.75 and use another step in vCore, for stability reasons


----------



## Butter Chicken

at the higher multiplier on the 4820, 46 and 48 I am quite certain I can't push the bclk past a 105 while trimming the vcore... that was in AISuite too.

I have done a 103 on it but then read that something or others isn't much useful past a 103 skew before you switch to the next strap at 125?

I'll find the article I was reading later when I get a little time to fool around on the box again, I am going to go back and try a couple more things down in the bios too that I have been contemplating on while playing with timings on my particular ram kit.


----------



## Raghar

I actually don't understant why someone would use BCLK at all. If you wana fine tune it, it's fine +- 1.03*BCLK, however the main grunt is done by multiplier and straps, and considering it allows straps there is quite a lot of combinations that allows great overclock even without touching BCLK.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I actually don't understant why someone would use BCLK at all. If you wana fine tune it, it's fine +- 1.03*BCLK, however the main grunt is done by multiplier and straps, and considering it allows straps there is quite a lot of combinations that allows great overclock even without touching BCLK.


Tack that extra couple hundred mhz on the top when you don't want to provide enough voltage to go up a multiplier. I wouldn't run a BCLK overclock for a 24/7, you're just screwing yourself over for overclocking the devices on the PCI-E bus (my videocard won't even work at PCI-E gen 3 with a 105 BCLK, it reverts to gen 2) which will score more FPS than you'll ever get with a BCLK. It's handy when you want to see your name first on a leader board though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Tack that extra couple hundred mhz on the top when you don't want to provide enough voltage to go up a multiplier. I wouldn't run a BCLK overclock for a 24/7, you're just screwing yourself over for overclocking the devices on the PCI-E bus (my videocard won't even work at PCI-E gen 3 with a 105 BCLK, it reverts to gen 2) which will score more FPS than you'll ever get with a BCLK. It's handy when you want to see your name first on a leader board though.


My system runs 100% the same with 107 or 100, just quicker obviously, all is still stable and was just gaming a few mins ago


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I actually don't understant why someone would use BCLK at all. If you wana fine tune it, it's fine +- 1.03*BCLK, however the main grunt is done by multiplier and straps, and considering it allows straps there is quite a lot of combinations that allows great overclock even without touching BCLK.


That doesn't make sense to me.. 125 strap is for using 125 BCLK or thereabouts - to me using straps is for changing BCLK...by big chunks...


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me.. 125 strap is for using 125 BCLK or thereabouts - to me using straps is for changing BCLK...by big chunks...


But the straps are decoupled (for lack of a better word) from the other buses. The processor is getting 125, but the PCI-E is still getting 100. Just moving the BCLK on a 100 strap will overclock everything on the bus.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> But the straps are decoupled (for lack of a better word) from the other buses. The processor is getting 125, but the PCI-E is still getting 100. Just moving the BCLK on a 100 strap will overclock everything on the bus.


But if you use the STRAP and extra BCLK (Ie 126) It will overclock BCLK too


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I actually don't understant why someone would use BCLK at all. If you wana fine tune it, it's fine +- 1.03*BCLK, however the main grunt is done by multiplier and straps, and considering it allows straps there is quite a lot of combinations that allows great overclock even without touching BCLK.


I have been doing BCLK overclocking for years now on multiple system, so far nothing happen to any devices attached to PCI-E bus. Everything peachy. Just like OC using multiplier, if it's unstable, system will crash. BCLK overclocking (how far you can overclock) depends on the quality of the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me.. 125 strap is for using 125 BCLK or thereabouts - to me using straps is for changing BCLK...by big chunks...


Yes, that is correct. For example when using Strap 125 (ratio 1.25), BCLK is 125. The difference with Strap is that it doesn't effect PCI-E bus. It will remain at 100MHz (125 / 1.25). When you fine tune the BCLK, for example 169MHz (Strap 166), it will start to overclock PCI-E/DMI controller to 101.8MHz (169 / 1.66).


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I have been doing BCLK overclocking for years now on multiple system, so far nothing happen to any devices attached to PCI-E bus. Everything peachy. Just like OC using multiplier, if it's unstable, system will crash. BCLK overclocking (how far you can overclock) depends on the quality of the CPU.


Ramsey had a videocard die from a BCLK overclock in this very thread. BCLK overclocking depends on the CPU quality, but also all of your other components quality. As I said, my 7970s won't run at PCI-E Gen 3 with a 105 BCLK, but will run gen 3 at 104. You may never have any issues, but you still need to be aware of the increased risk.

That said, I was doing BCLK adjustments on my P120 (of course it was called FSB speed back then).


----------



## mtbiker033

Working on overclocking the 4820k, using offset voltage +0.005 and am bumping up the multi and running some p95 small FFT's rinse repeat. LLC level 3, C states, C3, C6, disabled, all other power saving features enabled.

Right now 4.2 at 1.20v, max core temp 52 after about 30min.

One thing that's strange is I can't find spread sprectrum in my bios settings as i want to disable it, I see my bus speed fluctuating a little (100-99.9). I did this on my sandy bridge system but can't find it in my bios, anyone?

Update

now at 4.4ghz @ 1.2v in windows, temps about the same, so far so good!

http://valid.canardpc.com/rlrc3j

had a freeze in windows at that setting, now I'm raising vcore.


----------



## alancsalt

Used to be you could push PCIe as far as 115MHz max ... and there used to be performance benefits in 775 days from high fsb, but the kind of throughput increase we used to get then doesn't seem to be there anymore. Limit used to be tied to sata and agp/PCIe cards. As I remember you could push a little further using IDE and a PCI graphics card?


----------



## Raghar

My current MB allows rise of PCI-E bus speed up to 150. While I could compensate for PCI-E 1.1 speed this way, I never thought risking my GFX card would be worthy. Thought I mostly play strategy games.


----------



## RSharpe

What MB are you guys using for your 4820k? I've been thinking of the Asus X79 Deluxe, but I'm also holding out or what the Asus Rampage IV Black Edition has to offer. I'm really not sure if the RIVE Black will be overkill for a 4820k. In terms of overclocking performance, has there been any difference between the X79 Deluxe and the regular RIVE?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> What MB are you guys using for your 4820k? I've been thinking of the Asus X79 Deluxe, but I'm also holding out or what the Asus Rampage IV Black Edition has to offer. I'm really not sure if the RIVE Black will be overkill for a 4820k. In terms of overclocking performance, has there been any difference between the X79 Deluxe and the regular RIVE?


I'm using an asrock fatal1ty professional, was the best board they had at microcenter when I got my cpu with a $50 off bundle so I couldn't pass it up!

can anyone recommend what average vcores for the 4820k at 4.5 would be?

I'm currently testing at 4.5ghz with an offset voltage of +.090, LLC level 3, which is coming out to 1.288v in cpuz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/ikt9hx

max core temp is 64 so far p95 small fft

well that tested out well, need to push it to 4.6


----------



## Butter Chicken

she gets vcore happy at 4.8ghz....


----------



## slothiraptor

I want to go to 5ghz but Im thinking it will take around 1.5v. Would leaving it at a voltage like that 24/7 cause the cpu to degrade pretty quick?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> she gets vcore happy at 4.8ghz....


nice!! I <3 Ren & Stimpy, I had the Jerry the Bellybutton Elf song stuck in my head for a week, oh damn it's coming back!

I am still working on 4.6ghz, I had to up my offset voltage to +0.110 (pretty sure) with a windows vcore of 1.336v priming it now. What are your settings at 4.8? I have some of them on auto and will fix them once I am set. I would really also like to get a 24/7 4.8!

my temps are max 67 so far.

Also see your from VA! me too!

Update:

4.6ghz @ 1.336v

http://valid.canardpc.com/cyhhyk

screenshot with prime95 running small FFT's ~ 1 hr. mark:


----------



## Yurimonster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> what's your vcore and VID ?


Vcore - 1.38

VID - about 1.25

Would I be wanting a higher or lower VID for this? I Confess I did not spend to much time trying to get the lowest Voltage I needed.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> I want to go to 5ghz but Im thinking it will take around 1.5v. Would leaving it at a voltage like that 24/7 cause the cpu to degrade pretty quick?


Difficult to say for sure, but it's at least possible, if not very probable, that it would. It's tempting to want to maintain that sky high oc for 24/7 use (5ghz 24/7 just sounds sexy, don't it?), but even the pros will tell you they find the point of vcore diminishing returns and use that as their 24/7 oc, leaving the 5ghz clock just for short term benching.

Personally, I feel like for 24/7 voltage you're good up to 1.4v. Above that, you take your chances.


----------



## Butter Chicken

No, no, no, no, no, this sucker's electrical! you need a nuclear reaction to generate 1.21 jiggawatts!!!



what's happenin' Spotsy?


----------



## kizwan

Loved that movie!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Loved that movie!


Im only 13, and it is my favourite Movie/Trilogy


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> What are your settings at 4.8?


I left off here a few days ago before I started messing around with mem tweakit! I think I posted this somewhere already?



ignore those memory timings there









this is a 47x multi with a (+).125 offset... no strap or bclk tampering. I like it here... I have got this particular setting down to a solid 1.280v in cpuz but hwmon reports it at 1.29v or 1.30v, I saved those settings to a quick bios file on a usb along with some other bios.

at 4.875ghz to 4.9ghz I pull a solid 1.45v to 1.47v respectively... that's with a 125 strap though which for some reason I just don't like much because this multiplier is unlocked... I may mess around with the 125 a little more tonight and see where I can go with it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yurimonster*
> 
> Vcore - 1.38
> 
> VID - about 1.25
> 
> Would I be wanting a higher or lower VID for this? I Confess I did not spend to much time trying to get the lowest Voltage I needed.


mine is usually at less than or equal to 1.21, I have never seen it go higher than 1.22 and that was pulling something sick like 1.576v above 4.9ghz on a 100 strap... you may want to ask around about that or someone may chime in on it? you can see from the image my VID here has a min of 0.821

if my VCCSA goes up to 1.1 playing around with memory or taking it to 2400mhz on my kit, my VID always ends up at 1.21 without a swing down.


----------



## mtbiker033

thanks for the reply! I am going to see about getting to 4.7 now!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> So I have 4.8ghz 1.37v and a max temp of 76c on my 4820k. Does that seem good to you guys?


Id be pleased with myself man .Average clocks so far for IB-E is 4.5 - 4.7Ghz , so that's good


----------



## slothiraptor

Here's my results with my first ever intel cpu. http://valid.canardpc.com/gw9mbf I haven't really done any fine tuning, just changed the multiplier and voltage basically but I'm satisfied with it for now.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Here's my results with my first ever intel cpu. http://valid.canardpc.com/gw9mbf I haven't really done any fine tuning, just changed the multiplier and voltage basically but I'm satisfied with it for now.


Welcome to the Intel family. People say we're snobs but I just know I'm better than lots of people


----------



## Butter Chicken

yeah I feel a reval coming on, sooner than a show down that is! that 4.7 something or other the night I brought it home just isn't gonna work









nice 4.8ghz on that Formula btw... can you stress it a that vcore?


----------



## Yurimonster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> mine is usually at less than or equal to 1.21, I have never seen it go higher than 1.22 and that was pulling something sick like 1.576v above 4.9ghz on a 100 strap... you may want to ask around about that or someone may chime in on it? you can see from the image my VID here has a min of 0.821
> 
> if my VCCSA goes up to 1.1 playing around with memory or taking it to 2400mhz on my kit, my VID always ends up at 1.21 without a swing down.


Double Checked with Coretemp And CPUID for the VID

Both hover around 1.25



So what does this mean for my poor lil' processor?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Here's my results with my first ever intel cpu. http://valid.canardpc.com/gw9mbf I haven't really done any fine tuning, just changed the multiplier and voltage basically but I'm satisfied with it for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nice!! I <3 Ren & Stimpy, I had the Jerry the Bellybutton Elf song stuck in my head for a week, oh damn it's coming back!
> 
> I am still working on 4.6ghz, I had to up my offset voltage to +0.110 (pretty sure) with a windows vcore of 1.336v priming it now. What are your settings at 4.8? I have some of them on auto and will fix them once I am set. I would really also like to get a 24/7 4.8!
> 
> my temps are max 67 so far.
> 
> Also see your from VA! me too!
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 4.6ghz @ 1.336v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cyhhyk
> 
> screenshot with prime95 running small FFT's ~ 1 hr. mark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*ACCEPTED







*


----------



## ivanlabrie

I need to hop onboard, I'll post a decent submission in a while.


----------



## skitz9417

my new oc http://valid.canardpc.com/v7e8cj and yea i had to disable hyperthearding because of the heat


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fooling around with my 4350 xD


http://hwbot.org/submission/2425903_ivanlabrie_3dmark2001_se_radeon_hd_4350_18160_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2423668_ivanlabrie_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_12635_marks

I'm waiting for my new ref msi 7970...hopefully it beats my former card and mines faster too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> my new oc http://valid.canardpc.com/v7e8cj and yea i had to disable hyperthearding because of the heat



*UPDATED







*


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> *UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cheers mate


----------



## skitz9417

just for laughs http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/1fd1.png/


----------



## Butter Chicken

damn! check this out... over at Shamino's Lair ! 6.9 jiggahertz !!



reduced to a dual core but hey... that's 0.36v on a 4820!

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2413&page=4


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane!!!!









I wants


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yurimonster*
> 
> Double Checked with Coretemp And CPUID for the VID
> 
> Both hover around 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> So what does this mean for my poor lil' processor?


I'm sure that's ok for the 3820? madman may know that... it was the Ivy Bridge-E chips that if it has over what you are looking at while it was on default settings I think those people with the 4930k were binning them?

I'll probably bin this sucker just for laughs... depends if that 4.8ghz @ 1.36v I seen on the formula is solid on a heavy6 bench like P95


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fooling around with my 4350 xD
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2425903_ivanlabrie_3dmark2001_se_radeon_hd_4350_18160_marks
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2423668_ivanlabrie_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_12635_marks
> 
> I'm waiting for my new ref msi 7970...hopefully it beats my former card and mines faster too.


hey man what memory kit is that again? are you manually bringing that row refresh cycle down?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I had VTT at 1.25V for a couple of weeks without any sign of degradation. Still be able to prime at the same voltage. Vcore is above 1.4V (1.416 - 1.488V). I did run at least one Prime run after one week but I didn't take a screenshot though. Running for few weeks should suffice right? Since SB-E C2 degradation can happen from few days to instantly. I think I'm going to do this again @4.7GHz (max Vcore when fully loaded is 1.448V). This is Prime95 I ran today. I'll run again next week & post the screenshot here.
> 
> LLC Medium, 33C ambient, Prime95 ~90% memory 1 hour 25 minutes.
> 
> 
> This is the second time my CPU degrade because running at 1.5XX Vcore. Other than benching, I played BF3 for a couple of hours. SB-E does degrade quickly when Vcore above 1.5V.


A week later, after running with VTT 1.25V for a week, no sign of degradation.







If the Intel Power Gadget to be believe, max CPU power consumption is 128W. Less than Package Power reported by Open Hardware Monitor which is 158W.

Prime95 ~90% memory 1 hour 25 minutes, LLC Medium, Vcore 1.448 - 1.464, VRM 63C, Ambient 32C, Fans 80% speed with LNA (LNA: 1700RPM, 80%: 1360 RPM)


----------



## Petter-S

So managed to do a stresstest @ 4,5 ghz, still need to lower the voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687212/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petter-S*
> 
> So managed to do a stresstest @ 4,5 ghz, still need to lower the voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687212/


Pic too small. I can only tell from the picture, you have 4820k & you have the HT disabled.

[EDIT] Somehow the pic got bigger once I quote it.







You're in the wrong thread though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> hey man what memory kit is that again? are you manually bringing that row refresh cycle down?


Mix of PSC and BBSE 2gb sticks...

cl7-7-7-21 1600mhz ripjaws 2x2gb and cl9-9-9-24 2000mhz ripjaws 2x2gb.
I can bench them up to 2600mhz (at least with my former 3770k I could...). I'll need a 4930k to really make them shine, and maybe a new board. (hope not)


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> reduced to a dual core but hey... that's 0.36v on a 4820!
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2413&page=4


No that's 1.8V on i7-4820K.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> No that's 1.8V on i7-4820K.


ha! I thought the same, but it's actually 1.44 right? if it was 4 cores 8 threads...

so it's 0.18 x 4 = 1.44 @ 4 core


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> ha! I thought the same, but it's actually 1.44 right? if it was 4 cores 8 threads...
> 
> so it's 0.18 x 4 = 1.44 @ 4 core


Not sure if he was changing vcore with the different clocks & HT disable/enable & all that, but the one screen that showed the vcore that was set was at 1.805v. He was probably right around that for all the various bench runs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure if he was changing vcore with the different clocks & HT disable/enable & all that, but the one screen that showed the vcore that was set was at 1.805v. He was probably right around that for all the various bench runs.


You got your ivy-e yet?

I wanna grab a 4930k...


----------



## skitz9417

would 1.52v dregrade my chip quickly (i mean 5ghz) at 1.52v


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> would 1.52v dregrade my chip quickly (i mean 5ghz) at 1.52v


Yes, no questions asked


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> would 1.52v dregrade my chip quickly (i mean 5ghz) at 1.52v


Well yes if the PC was underload all the time say like P95 and the temperatures were high too like 70-80°C.

On a related note:
Well I got to 5GHz but i need 1.5v for it and it isn't stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/u20qpa


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You got your ivy-e yet?
> 
> I wanna grab a 4930k...


I want one too, just bad timing for all these new toys when I'm broke right now...








By the time i have $ for the 4930k the 290x will be out, dilemma!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well yes if the PC was underload all the time say like P95 and the temperatures were high too like 70-80°C.
> 
> On a related note:
> Well I got to 5GHz but i need 1.5v for it and it isn't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u20qpa



*ACCEPTED







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I want one too, just bad timing for all these new toys when I'm broke right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time i have $ for the 4930k the 290x will be out, dilemma!


Kinda in the same boat as you fellow '69er








'Cept im gonna get another hawk first








BTW do you know where I would get a TRI SLI flexible bridge from at all ? I need it if I wann a run more than two hawks . The pcb bridge fouls the cooler bracket


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> *ACCEPTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Kinda in the same boat as you fellow '69er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cept im gonna get another hawk first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW do you know where I would get a TRI SLI flexible bridge from at all ? I need it if I wann a run more than two hawks . The pcb bridge fouls the cooler bracket


I haven't see a tri sli flexible single bridge, but 3 x flexible bridges will work for tri sli.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I want one too, just bad timing for all these new toys when I'm broke right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time i have $ for the 4930k the 290x will be out, dilemma!


Yup, agreed...I can resell my 7970 and grab one of those but I'd prefer to get a monitor first, mine for a while and save. Then get both, 4930k and 290x.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I want one too, just bad timing for all these new toys when I'm broke right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time i have $ for the 4930k the 290x will be out, dilemma!


so will the Maxwell 800 series from nVidia... the first graphics card with it's own ARM processor on it.


----------



## mtbiker033

I really am enjoying my Ivy-E set-up with the 4820k. I haven't pushed further than 4.6 but it has been performing really well and I have great temps. Overall I am really glad I decided to go with this build. My asrock board was very easy to set-up (nice bios) and works well.

I already had an 8gb set of corsair vengeance 1600mhz so I just added 8gb more of the same, I am thinking I could try running it faster (1866 maybe?) has anyone done this previously?


----------



## Maximization

running memory out of spec can usally cause instability


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> running memory out of spec can usally cause instability


thanks for the reply


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> so will the Maxwell 800 series from nVidia... the first graphics card with it's own ARM processor on it.


Still have a fair bit of time before this one drops at least, then it will depend if haswell -e launches around the same time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the reply


Memory is like overclocking the cpu, you might be able to bump up the speed or tighten timings a bit without changing voltage, but will likely need to get the settings & voltage tuned in to stabilize it.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> running memory out of spec can usally cause instability


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the reply


that was pretty good... needed a cheer up on such a gloomy rainy day.

raising your CPU clock by 100mhz from default can cause instability... but people do it









taking your memory up to 1866 shouldn't be a problem, leave the system auto time them at first, and if you find you can prime them there then try tightening the timings and prime again.

a higher cpu frequency combined with running memory at higher increases the chance of a failed worker... so Ive found.

set your cpu to 4.2 or 4.3Ghz and try raising your mem freq to 1866 and run a prime for a little while... if there are no errors, tighten the timings down a notch... leaving your first digit (CL - CAS Latency) at what the bios auto times it as, if you change that you're most likely screwed.

during benching I have found that if you can not tighten the timings above your rated frequency (in your case above 1600mhz) that even though you a running a higher freq like at 1866mhz you will actually see less of an improvement in thruput.

getting the tightest timings without altering that CAS at 1866 will be what you are aiming for if you want better performance than your stock timed and rated speed.

-if you find a good combo, then begin raising your cpu freq 100mhz intervals until you are at your sweet spot O/C


----------



## Butter Chicken

I've been reading that nVidia too is planning a pre-Christmas surprise... what it will be remains to be seen or known.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> running memory out of spec can usally cause instability


But if you do some tweeking you can iron out instability


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still have a fair bit of time before this one drops at least, then it will depend if haswell -e launches around the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory is like overclocking the cpu, you might be able to bump up the speed or tighten timings a bit without changing voltage, but will likely need to get the settings & voltage tuned in to stabilize it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> that was pretty good... needed a cheer up on such a gloomy rainy day.
> 
> raising your CPU clock by 100mhz from default can cause instability... but people do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking your memory up to 1866 shouldn't be a problem, leave the system auto time them at first, and if you find you can prime them there then try tightening the timings and prime again.
> 
> a higher cpu frequency combined with running memory at higher increases the chance of a failed worker... so Ive found.
> 
> set your cpu to 4.2 or 4.3Ghz and try raising your mem freq to 1866 and run a prime for a little while... if there are no errors, tighten the timings down a notch... leaving your first digit (CL - CAS Latency) at what the bios auto times it as, if you change that you're most likely screwed.
> 
> during benching I have found that if you can not tighten the timings above your rated frequency (in your case above 1600mhz) that even though you a running a higher freq like at 1866mhz you will actually see less of an improvement in thruput.
> 
> getting the tightest timings without altering that CAS at 1866 will be what you are aiming for if you want better performance than your stock timed and rated speed.
> 
> -if you find a good combo, then begin raising your cpu freq 100mhz intervals until you are at your sweet spot O/C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> But if you do some tweeking you can iron out instability


thanks guys I understand!! I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the reply


I lol'd









I've heard you can get some nice gains going from 1600 to 2400, not sure how much you'll gain from the jump to 1866 though. It's been my experience every time that the gains aren't worth the headaches (doesn't stop me from trying though). Just make sure you backup your bios settings to a USB stick before trying.

I posted a guide from an ROG site a couple pages back with some EXCELLENT information regarding memory overclocking in specific to x79 if you're interested as well. It was based on an Asus bios, but should be more or less the same.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard you can get some nice gains going from 1600 to 2400, not sure how much you'll gain from the jump to 1866 though. It's been my experience every time that the gains aren't worth the headaches (doesn't stop me from trying though). Just make sure you backup your bios settings to a USB stick before trying.
> 
> I posted a guide from an ROG site a couple pages back with some EXCELLENT information regarding memory overclocking in specific to x79 if you're interested as well. It was based on an Asus bios, but should be more or less the same.


It should, but if you use a Gigabyte board the headaches multiply by 3x.


----------



## Imprezzion

Building my set when I get home from school









i7 3820 tray
Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2
4x4GB Vengeance Black 1866CL9 which runs at 2133CL10 on my 2600K so the 3820 probably runs it as well or maybe even better









Cooled by a push pull Swiftech H320.

I'm curious what she can do







I hope at least 4.8Ghz and i really really hope it'll even do 5Ghz even though that chance is pretty slim to none on a 3820 AFAIK,

One little question, I hear conflicting story's about PCI-E 3.0 support... Does the 3820 support PCI-E 3.0 or not? Intel says it does, other sources say it doesn't...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Building my set when I get home from school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 tray
> Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2
> 4x4GB Vengeance Black 1866CL9 which runs at 2133CL10 on my 2600K so the 3820 probably runs it as well or maybe even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooled by a push pull Swiftech H320.
> 
> I'm curious what she can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope at least 4.8Ghz and i really really hope it'll even do 5Ghz even though that chance is pretty slim to none on a 3820 AFAIK,
> 
> One little question, I hear conflicting story's about PCI-E 3.0 support... Does the 3820 support PCI-E 3.0 or not? Intel says it does, other sources say it doesn't...


enable it in your bios and then there is a patch you can run that should enable it:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s=


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks! +rep.

So, what's the best option for me if I want to try to get 4.8-5Ghz on a G1 Assassin 2?

I mean, which strap / multi combination would be the best choice and how much vcore can I expect to be needing on average?
Also, are there more voltages I should be playing with besides vcore / vccio for optimal performance?
Just try to get 125 x 40 stable? Or should I use 133 x 37 maybe.

133Mhz would do better wth my RAM as on the 1600Mhz divider it wil run 2127Mhz whch is perfect for the RAM kit i'm using. (Max performance of the kit is at about 2133 10-11-10-30-1T)


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Thanks! +rep.
> 
> So, what's the best option for me if I want to try to get 4.8-5Ghz on a G1 Assassin 2?
> 
> I mean, which strap / multi combination would be the best choice and how much vcore can I expect to be needing on average?
> Also, are there more voltages I should be playing with besides vcore / vccio for optimal performance?
> Just try to get 125 x 40 stable? Or should I use 133 x 37 maybe.
> 
> 133Mhz would do better wth my RAM as on the 1600Mhz divider it wil run 2127Mhz whch is perfect for the RAM kit i'm using. (Max performance of the kit is at about 2133 10-11-10-30-1T)


125 x 40, my guess is you'll need somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.48 to do 5ghz with high LLC (50%, not sure what gigabyte calls it). You'll also want to bump the current capacity to around 140%. If you're not tweaking your memory, you should be able to get away with not messing with the other voltages, and just run the default memory profile for your divider.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> enable it in your bios and then there is a patch you can run that should enable it:
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s=


How would you go about enabling pci-e 3.0 if using a 7970?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 125 x 40, my guess is you'll need somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.48 to do 5ghz with high LLC (50%, not sure what gigabyte calls it). You'll also want to bump the current capacity to around 140%. If you're not tweaking your memory, you should be able to get away with not messing with the other voltages, and just run the default memory profile for your divider.


Mine takes like 1.5v and 60% llc...but my cooling isn't up to par. HT enabled and all it gets toasty with an H60


----------



## Imprezzion

I think, if the chip isn't a really bad one in terms of heat, I can get away with it.

My 2600K stays < 80c in LinX / IBT at anything under 1.52v with both pump and all 6 NB XL-P fans at full blast so I hope that when taken the 1.48v as average, i can just about manage it









Stock memory would be 1600 divider as well. 1866 divider on 125Mhz bus is 2300+Mhz and the DIMM's won't pull that much. They're just cheap CFR chips.

1600 divider gives exactly 2000Mhz RAM and I miiiiiight just get away wth CL9-10-9-28-1T on 2000Mhz IF these CPU's can take a high DRAM voltage (needs about 1.73 ish volts).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Building my set when I get home from school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 tray
> Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2
> 4x4GB Vengeance Black 1866CL9 which runs at 2133CL10 on my 2600K so the 3820 probably runs it as well or maybe even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooled by a push pull Swiftech H320.
> 
> I'm curious what she can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope at least 4.8Ghz and i really really hope it'll even do 5Ghz even though that *chance is pretty slim to none on a 3820* AFAIK,
> 
> One little question, I hear conflicting story's about PCI-E 3.0 support... Does the 3820 support PCI-E 3.0 or not? Intel says it does, other sources say it doesn't...


Not true. The chances to get 5GHz pretty high.

It does support PCI-E 3.0. _PCI Express 3.0 would carry a bit rate of 8 gigatransfers per second (GT/s)._ With NVIDIA graphic card, you'll need a patch to enabled PCI-E 3.0 because NVIDIA driver doesn't enabled PCI-E 3.0 support on x79 platform.

Intel official answer is Sandy Bridge-E only support PCI-E 2.0 but their own datasheet clearly stated _"capable of up to PCI Express 8.0 GT/s (gigatransfers per second)"_. All you need is capable motherboard, electrically support PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How would you go about enabling pci-e 3.0 if using a 7970?


I run 2 7970s, and they both run at PCI-E 3.0, with no modification.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I run 2 7970s, and they both run at PCI-E 3.0, with no modification.


Thanks, didn't check when I had mine up and running...I'll be getting a replacement in a couple of days (will do some quadfire benching with an h100i...and dual psus before giving the extra cards back







)


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, the G1 Assassin 2 is dead so it's going back to the store







.

Now, some local guy offered me a ECS X79R-AX Deluxe.

Is that any good? Neoseeker loved it, Tom's didn't dislike it either, however i'm a bit suprized by it not having a VRM heatsink even though it's supposed to be 14 phase.

Do you guys think that board has potential?


----------



## ProjectZero

ahahaha... i think i lost the silicone lotto pretty badly... my 4820k runs fine @4.5Ghz with 1.232v but as soon as i jack it to 4.6Ghz... i started getting 9C, which i have fixed with a PLL tweaking, but now i'm getting 101 and i'm at 1.312v+ lol...

Anyone else having the same issue?

Also, has anyone finished a 50run Max stress IBT but failed a p95 within the first 10 mins? lol

Cheers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> ahahaha... i think i lost the silicone lotto pretty badly... my 4820k runs fine @4.5Ghz with 1.232v but as soon as i jack it to 4.6Ghz... i started getting 9C, which i have fixed with a PLL tweaking, but now i'm getting 101 and i'm at 1.312v+ lol...
> 
> Anyone else having the same issue?
> 
> Also, has anyone finished a 50run Max stress IBT but failed a p95 within the first 10 mins? lol
> 
> Cheers


Silicone:

Silicon:


IBT stresses different parts of the chip, and specially stresses ram. That's why you get different results with both programs.
I prefer to use cinebench, XTU and then a few IBT runs.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Silicone:
> 
> Silicon:
> 
> 
> IBT stresses different parts of the chip, and specially stresses ram. That's why you get different results with both programs.
> I prefer to use cinebench, XTU and then a few IBT runs.


To each their own, I prefer p95 and IBT.

I know that p95 and IBT tests different things, i just didn't expect it to have such a drastic difference was all... I always thought p95 tests RAM and IBT tests CPU calculations... but if IBT test ram, what does p95 test then? maybe i can narrow down what is unstable in my system and go on from there.

Cheers


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> To each their own, I prefer p95 and IBT.
> 
> I know that p95 and IBT tests different things, i just didn't expect it to have such a drastic difference was all... I always thought p95 tests RAM and IBT tests CPU calculations... but if IBT test ram, what does p95 test then? maybe i can narrow down what is unstable in my system and go on from there.
> 
> Cheers


They both test both. In my experience prime has been better at eeking out subtle memory issues, and IBT will let you know usually within a couple seconds if you have enough voltage. I'm really liking XTU since reading about it earlier in this thread.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> To each their own, I prefer p95 and IBT.
> 
> I know that p95 and IBT tests different things, i just didn't expect it to have such a drastic difference was all... I always thought p95 tests RAM and IBT tests CPU calculations... but if IBT test ram, what does p95 test then? maybe i can narrow down what is unstable in my system and go on from there.
> 
> Cheers


P95 stresses the FPU and caches when using in-place or small FFTs, and Blend adds more memory stress too.
IBT on the other hand stresses the IMC much more.
Cinebench is really intensive and way faster, I find it more convenient than hours of P95 blend.


----------



## kizwan

I prefer Prime95 with 90% memory. In most situation I can pass IBT, XTU benchmark, Cinebench but failed Prime95 (90% memory) within minutes.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I prefer Prime95 with 90% memory. In most situation I can pass IBT, XTU benchmark, Cinebench but failed Prime95 (90% memory) within minutes.


Yeah thats the one i use... i usually have about 95% of memory filled up when running the custom blend test

Suppose i'll give cinebench a try, i only just heard of it from here lol


----------



## Butter Chicken

a patch is a patch... a registry modification to tell programs to lie is a lie









only the Xeon and Ivy Bridge-E on LGA2011 is native PCIe 3.0









I went thru this same dilemma and the reason I swapped my 3820 for a 4820


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> a patch is a patch... a registry modification to tell programs to lie is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the Xeon and Ivy Bridge-E on LGA2011 is native PCIe 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thru this same dilemma and the reason I swapped my 3820 for a 4820


I've never had any problems running my 7970s at 3rd gen with my 3820 (provided I was on the same bclk as strap).


----------



## Butter Chicken

cool... I just figured being that the cpu is PCIe 2.0 and all... like I said it was my dilemma being the the cpu wasn't capable.

oh well now I can't get to 5Ghz so... lol!

--

but I just ordered a P4-660 LGA775 for one of my old boards I intend to turn into a wifi server... not before I rock that baby out and see what she can do first!

I'll be putting it on an Asus board of which I have more than a few from days gone by... $23 bucks for an extreme edition


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> a patch is a patch... a registry modification to tell programs to lie is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the Xeon and Ivy Bridge-E on LGA2011 is native PCIe 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thru this same dilemma and the reason I swapped my 3820 for a 4820


No, it's not a lie. All SB-E CPUs including 3820 support PCI-E 3.0 speed/bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not true. The chances to get 5GHz pretty high.
> 
> It does support PCI-E 3.0. _PCI Express 3.0 would carry a bit rate of 8 gigatransfers per second (GT/s)._ With NVIDIA graphic card, you'll need a patch to enabled PCI-E 3.0 because NVIDIA driver doesn't enabled PCI-E 3.0 support on x79 platform.
> 
> Intel official answer is Sandy Bridge-E only support PCI-E 2.0 but their own datasheet clearly stated _"capable of up to PCI Express 8.0 GT/s (gigatransfers per second)"_. All you need is capable motherboard, electrically support PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## Butter Chicken

hey man.. I'm just talkin' jive and trying to get people rowdy for a show down...

-except Ninja of course









http://ark.intel.com/products/63698


----------



## kizwan

You should download & read Intel datasheet for SB-E.







SB-E officially support PCI-E 2.0 & capable of up to PCI-E 8.0 GT/s (PCI-E 3.0).

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/datasheet/core-i7-lga-2011-datasheet-vol-1.pdf

To run at PCI-E 3.0, registry modification alone not enough. The CPU & the motherboard must electrically support PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## Imprezzion

Anyone got some knowledge on this board?

ECS X79R-AX Deluxe.

I can get that as a replacement for the dead G1 Assassin 2 from a local guy. Gettin' ma money back for the G1.

I noticed it has no VRM sink but still, Neoseeker and Tom's didn't dislike the board nor did it clock really bad..


----------



## dmanstasiu

#1 tip when it comes to buying an ECS board: Don't


----------



## Imprezzion

Allrighty. Noted









They don't usually sell ECS here in Holland so I don't know much about the brand


----------



## kizwan

Go for Asrock if you want to stay away from Asus.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well yeah the cheapest option here would be either of these 3 boards.

AsRock X79 Extreme3 / Extreme4 (Only €10 apart at €160/€170)
MSI X79A GD45 (8D) or Plus (Also €10 apart at €160/€170)
Gigabyte X79 UD3 (at €120 open box or €160 new)

Or spend a bit more at €210 for a Gigabyte X79 UP4 which was not my planning









I'd prefer to buy secondhand but there's like, 5 boards for sale in my entire country right now and the prices are ridiculous...


----------



## kizwan

I don't recommend Gigabyte X79 UP motherboards because the BIOS is buggy & you may have problem getting Strap 125 to work. I don't know about UD3 though. Latest news from X79 UP5 thread, it seems you need to flash BIOS twice to get it working properly but I don't know whether this fixed the Strap 125 issue though.


----------



## Imprezzion

Is the Extreme4 or even the Extreme6 (€180) worth it's money? In terms of CPU phases and such?

I don't intend to go subzero on this board and I only intent to run a i7 3820 and later on a hexa @ max OC under water (Probably like ~1.50v max)

EDIT: In Tom's review both the Extreme4 and the GD45 (8D) do VERY well only the Extreme4 has more features.

I however like the look of the G45 better. But i'm afraid the G45 doesn't support offset voltages just like pretty much every MSI board out today so I think i'll get either the Extreme4 or the Extreme6.


----------



## kizwan

Good choice. Beside Asus, I would go with Asrock boards. Good info, I don't know MSI x79 doesn't support offset.


----------



## Imprezzion

The voltage controller they use on their Z lineup (even the MPower) does not support offset voltages. Only fixed.
That's the only reason I swapped my Z68A GD80 for the P8Z68-V Pro but the P9X79 (Pro or non Pro) is waaay to expensive here in Holland coming in at €210 and €260.

I'll order the Extreme4


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Is the Extreme4 or even the Extreme6 (€180) worth it's money? In terms of CPU phases and such?
> 
> I don't intend to go subzero on this board and I only intent to run a i7 3820 and later on a hexa @ max OC under water (Probably like ~1.50v max)
> 
> EDIT: In Tom's review both the Extreme4 and the GD45 (8D) do VERY well only the Extreme4 has more features.
> 
> I however like the look of the G45 better. But i'm afraid the G45 doesn't support offset voltages just like pretty much every MSI board out today so I think i'll get either the Extreme4 or the Extreme6.


Hey mate,

I'm currently using the asrock extreme 6. If you're choosing between the extreme4 and the extreme6 go extreme6... Coz the price difference was minor for me and the features on the extreme6 (I.e. the power phases etc.) is worth the extra money...

Although I would personally prefer an Asus mono coz the BIOS looks and feels better...

Just my 2 centscents

BTW can anyone tell me their stress test method with cinebench and xtu? I'm testing them ATM and my system (which failed p95 with same volt) seems really stable on these two tests...

Cheers


----------



## Imprezzion

I don't know guys.. I can't justify spending €190 on a Extreme6 just to sidegrade to my 3820. The G1 Assassin 2 I got was so dirtcheap it was worth the cash but with my 4.9Ghz 2600K and P8Z68-V Pro I just cannot justify keeping the 3820 and getting a €190 mobo for it..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Building my set when I get home from school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3820 tray
> Gigabyte G1 Assassin 2
> 4x4GB Vengeance Black 1866CL9 which runs at 2133CL10 on my 2600K so the 3820 probably runs it as well or maybe even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooled by a push pull Swiftech H320.
> 
> I'm curious what she can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope at least 4.8Ghz and i really really hope it'll even do 5Ghz even though that chance is pretty slim to none on a 3820 AFAIK,
> 
> 
> 
> One little question, I hear conflicting story's about PCI-E 3.0 support... Does the 3820 support PCI-E 3.0 or not? Intel says it does, other sources say it doesn't...


The patch is no big deal man when you do get it run It as admin







and every time you change out cards you must re-enable the patch ........
..... and get it going and post a cpu-z and a url and I will add you to the honour roll


----------



## Imprezzion

Read my post above mate. It just isn't justifiable to sidegrade from a 2600K to a 3820 if the board has to cost over €150...

I already have the CPU but k.. The cost for the board is just too much unless I can get a very cheap one but I doubt it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Maybe its not meant to be for now so , keep a eye out for one on ebay or something








Anyways good luck with that


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Read my post above mate. It just isn't justifiable to sidegrade from a 2600K to a 3820 if the board has to cost over €150...
> 
> I already have the CPU but k.. The cost for the board is just too much unless I can get a very cheap one but I doubt it.


Extreme 4 then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Maybe its not meant to be for now so , keep a eye out for one on ebay or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways good luck with that


Hey there madman!







No crazy benching/overclock to show to us?







No plan getting 4820k?


----------



## Imprezzion

Extreme4 is €170 here. That's my point. It's all so ridiculously expensive here. The x79 boards.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Extreme 4 then?
> Hey there madman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No crazy benching/overclock to show to us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No plan getting 4820k?


Well I did nearly max out my 760 Hawk on valley..........
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL









I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/

and

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 LN2 Vbios 1.256v 1372 3902 P10391









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7270906









and sli 1359/1346 3698 P17296

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214346

TRI 1333/1333/1333 3558 P22397


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7227544

No 4820k till I see BETTER results / bios's
I got more cya


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Extreme4 is €170 here. That's my point. It's all so ridiculously expensive here. The x79 boards.


A couple posts back, you seems fine with Extreme 4 price... €170 look reasonable to me though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well I did nearly max out my 760 Hawk on valley..........
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/
> 
> and
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 LN2 Vbios 1.256v 1372 3902 P10391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7270906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sli 1359/1346 3698 P17296
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214346
> 
> TRI 1333/1333/1333 3558 P22397
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7227544
> 
> 
> 
> No 4820k till I see BETTER results / bios's
> I got more cya


Nice!









Well, we won't get any better results for 4820k until you join in.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No 4820k till I see BETTER results / bios's
> I got more cya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


If I had better cooling, my 4820k would be a contender. I'm not sure why people are having so many bios related issues. I flashed my R4E with the latest when I got it, and I haven't had a single issue bios wise.


----------



## Imprezzion

How about a Intel DX79TO? I can get that pretty cheap as well so my 3820 build might still have a chance.

Is it any good in terms of OC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How about a Intel DX79TO? I can get that pretty cheap as well so my 3820 build might still have a chance.
> 
> Is it any good in terms of OC?


Intel boards are yucky...terrible bioses and sub par vrm in general.
I wouldn't get it personally.


----------



## slothiraptor

There's no heatsinks on those vrms and if youre overclocking wont the vrms get really hot?


----------



## Butter Chicken

these are Intel's last motherboards... if you're feeling nostalgic?


----------



## Imprezzion

I got a box full of those copper enzotech VRM sinks but yeah. I don't wanna take a chance at blowing it up lol.

I just can't believe that there are just no secondhand X79 boards here. Hell not even OCN marketplace has one..

I can get a MSI G45 (gen 1 so not the 8D or Plus) for a whopping €120 but i doubt that's worth it is it..


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I got a box full of those copper enzotech VRM sinks but yeah. I don't wanna take a chance at blowing it up lol.
> 
> I just can't believe that there are just no secondhand X79 boards here. Hell not even OCN marketplace has one..
> 
> I can get a MSI G45 (gen 1 so not the 8D or Plus) for a whopping €120 but i doubt that's worth it is it..


I am not too sure on MSI they have been a mixed bag in the past with low end boards. Avoid the Intel ones they are pants. Get an ECS if you like to have a housefire







.

What can you get from Gigabyte, Asrock, Asus and may be MSI if they are fine on x79? What is your budget?


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I got a box full of those copper enzotech VRM sinks but yeah. I don't wanna take a chance at blowing it up lol.
> 
> I just can't believe that there are just no secondhand X79 boards here. Hell not even OCN marketplace has one..
> 
> I can get a MSI G45 (gen 1 so not the 8D or Plus) for a whopping €120 but i doubt that's worth it is it..


Well, I had MSI X79-GD45 8D and as an stock mobo it's alrite, but any overclocking is not impossible but very close to that. Not hat I had unstable system, the only option to have it overclocked was multi which is limited to 43 of course. Problem with that mobo was in keeping settings...for some reason, if it doesn't like the date, it would just reboot at default settings or anything in between...and, it was very moody about RAM inserted.
Also, I had two Giga mobo's...UD3 and still have UP5...while UD3 sounds OK, it was limited to only 4 RAM slots...and hot VRM. UP5...huh...where to start from....lol...BIOS...chipset..CMOS battery...you name it...I mean, great mobo on paper, and especially whaen you hold one in your hands, but, one after another problem pops up as soon as you start thinking of. Also, impossible to overclock, but at stock, or 43*100 it is rock, stone, mountain solid mobo working flawlessly. So, if you are after multi OC, maybe, this isn't bad idea...but any intention to strap it on 125 or 166...don't even think of it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I got a box full of those copper enzotech VRM sinks but yeah. I don't wanna take a chance at blowing it up lol.
> 
> I just can't believe that there are just no secondhand X79 boards here. Hell not even OCN marketplace has one..
> 
> I can get a MSI G45 (gen 1 so not the 8D or Plus) for a whopping €120 but i doubt that's worth it is it..


A friend of mine has one paired with a 4930k and it oced it like a beast...it's a newer board, and supports proper ram ocing too. (he has some really high ram clocks on air) I'd grab that and call it a day.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2430341_woomack_xtu_core_i7_4930k_1679_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2430552_woomack_wprime___32m_core_i7_4930k_3sec_133ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2433068_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2432242_

See? Solid board all around, and real cheep.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A friend of mine has one paired with a 4930k and it oced it like a beast...it's a newer board, and supports proper ram ocing too. (he has some really high ram clocks on air) I'd grab that and call it a day.


You friend has the PLUS version, not the version he can get.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I wanted to say under €200, less is better.

List of boards I can get new:

Gigabyte X79 UD3 at €165 incl shipping. (Or €140 open box)
MSI X79A GD45 (Plus) at €174 incl shipping.
Asrock X79 Extreme4 at €174 incl shipping.
Asrock X79 Extreme6 at €200 incl shipping.

Secondhand I got no options at all besides a GD45 (1st gen) for €120 which is not all that great either according to you








Yeah and the ECS and Intel but they are crap, I got that much









EDIT: A ASUS P9X79 Pro for €175 secondhand.
It aint close to my place at all and I don't trust random people on random marketplace sites but still, it's worth a guess to have someone pick it up. It can be seen working according to the ad so..

EDIT2: Just got a email from some dude. Wants to offer a 6 month old AsRock X79 Extreme*9* for €200.. Interesting..


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I wanted to say under €200, less is better.
> 
> List of boards I can get new:
> 
> Gigabyte X79 UD3 at €165 incl shipping. (Or €140 open box)
> MSI X79A GD45 (Plus) at €174 incl shipping.
> Asrock X79 Extreme4 at €174 incl shipping.
> Asrock X79 Extreme6 at €200 incl shipping.
> 
> Secondhand I got no options at all besides a GD45 (1st gen) for €120 which is not all that great either according to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the ECS and Intel but they are crap, I got that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: A ASUS P9X79 Pro for €175 secondhand.
> It aint close to my place at all and I don't trust random people on random marketplace sites but still, it's worth a guess to have someone pick it up. It can be seen working according to the ad so..
> 
> EDIT2: Just got a email from some dude. Wants to offer a 6 month old AsRock X79 Extreme*9* for €200.. Interesting..


Just be careful don't want you gettting scammed. Of all the boards the P9X79 Pro is the best, followed by the Extreme 9 then teh X79A GD45+ or the Extreme 6.


----------



## Imprezzion

I really dig that P9X79 Pro myself as well.. It's the exact brother to the board I got now (P8Z68-V Pro) and I love ASUS so far









I'll check if I got a clanmate livin' close to the guy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You friend has the PLUS version, not the version he can get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I wanted to say under €200, less is better.
> 
> List of boards I can get new:
> 
> Gigabyte X79 UD3 at €165 incl shipping. (Or €140 open box)
> MSI X79A GD45 (Plus) at €174 incl shipping.
> Asrock X79 Extreme4 at €174 incl shipping.
> Asrock X79 Extreme6 at €200 incl shipping.
> 
> Secondhand I got no options at all besides a GD45 (1st gen) for €120 which is not all that great either according to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the ECS and Intel but they are crap, I got that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: A ASUS P9X79 Pro for €175 secondhand.
> It aint close to my place at all and I don't trust random people on random marketplace sites but still, it's worth a guess to have someone pick it up. It can be seen working according to the ad so..
> 
> EDIT2: Just got a email from some dude. Wants to offer a 6 month old AsRock X79 Extreme*9* for €200.. Interesting..


I'd go for either the P9X79 or the GD45 Plus...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I really dig that P9X79 Pro myself as well.. It's the exact brother to the board I got now (P8Z68-V Pro) and I love ASUS so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check if I got a clanmate livin' close to the guy.


Good luck!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Just be careful don't want you gettting scammed. Of all the boards the P9X79 Pro is the best, followed by the Extreme 9 then teh X79A GD45+ or the Extreme 6.


I'd actually say that the extreme9 and extreme6 is on par actually... only difference is the power phases and the onboard sound card if i remember correctly... i was in a similar situation where i was contemplating which of those boards and i chose extreme6 because of two reasons.

1) there wasn't much difference in the features like i mentioned
2) i needed a PCI slot for a soundcard my friend gave me

Of course i could be wrong in saying theres not much difference, but after researching power phase numbers and already having access to a sound card extreme6 won out for me


----------



## Eliaskil

Waiting on my wife to come home with a usb flash drive to install windows 7







(dvd drive won't arrive till tomorrow) but just booting into the bios I am idling 25-27*C. Can't wait to see how well it does under load


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I went ahead and got the Extreme4. I also use a seperate soundcard, a PCI-E X1 Xonar DX, and according to Tom's and a couple of other sites the Extreme4 easily outclocks the other sub 200 boards and has the most phases of them all (8+2). The only comparable board is the GD45 however as it lacks offset voltage I don't want it.

I'll recieve the Extreme4 monday or tuesday and we'll see what she can do.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Does anyone know if MSI/Gigabyte/ASROCK/Biostar boards are shipping with IB-E compatible BIOSes now? ASUS boards are the only ones Newegg is advertising as being "IB-E ready". I don't want to order a board only to find out I need a SB-E chip to flash the BIOS. Nor do I want to pay an arm and a leg for an ASUS board.


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Does anyone know if MSI/Gigabyte/ASROCK/Biostar boards are shipping with IB-E compatible BIOSes now? ASUS boards are the only ones Newegg is advertising as being "IB-E ready". I don't want to order a board only to find out I need a SB-E chip to flash the BIOS. Nor do I want to pay an arm and a leg for an ASUS board.


You can always buy pre flashed bios chips on ebay for around $15


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> You can always buy pre flashed bios chips on ebay for around $15


I actually got my local store to flash it when i bought it from them... it was free too...

Anyway guys, i'm looking for help with my OC... so i seem to have gotten rid of all my 9c (changed my PLL) and 101 (BIOS wasn't configured properly i think... ) issues... but now i got one that is worst... the 7E BSOD... what do you guys recommend to fix that?

I have tried to use the sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r commands in CMD and they turn out to be fine... no errors at all... but whenever i stress my comp with p95 it gets that after a while...

Should i add more vcore? is there something i didn't config proper (BIOS here)?


----------



## Imprezzion

I have bloody done it. The G1 Assassin 2 is ALIVE.

That broken pin appearantly wasn't needed...

Problem got solved by the original shop.

Problem was a incompatibility with GeForce GTX780/Titan carda and the EFI PCI-E ROM.
They used a older 9500GT 1GB DDR3 and it worked fine with it.
They then set PCI-E ROM to Legacy and boom. System POSTs and works just fine with the GTX780.

Overclocking the 3820 right now.

She has some amazing temps.. 10c cooler then my 2600K at comparable voltages and speeds.

LinX AVx is now running at 4.5Ghz 1.392v load (1.410v BIOS w Extreme LLC) and it's running fine at load temps barely hitting 60c.

There's only one issue with the whole system.

She won't even POST when I use DVID. (Dynamic vCore aka Offset voltage).

Use manual and everythings fine, but use DVID and the system just bootloops till it reboots with the overclocking failed screen.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I have bloody done it. The G1 Assassin 2 is ALIVE.
> 
> That broken pin appearantly wasn't needed...
> 
> Problem got solved by the original shop.
> 
> Problem was a incompatibility with GeForce GTX780/Titan carda and the EFI PCI-E ROM.
> They used a older 9500GT 1GB DDR3 and it worked fine with it.
> They then set PCI-E ROM to Legacy and boom. System POSTs and works just fine with the GTX780.
> 
> Overclocking the 3820 right now.
> 
> She has some amazing temps.. 10c cooler then my 2600K at comparable voltages and speeds.
> 
> LinX AVx is now running at 4.5Ghz 1.392v load (1.410v BIOS w Extreme LLC) and it's running fine at load temps barely hitting 60c.
> 
> There's only one issue with the whole system.
> 
> She won't even POST when I use DVID. (Dynamic vCore aka Offset voltage).
> 
> Use manual and everythings fine, but use DVID and the system just bootloops till it reboots with the overclocking failed screen.


This might happen using 125 strap and vcore offset together. I think on my Sabertooth, offset is for 100 only.


----------



## Imprezzion

That explains a lot. But I have to use the 1.25x strap as I got a 3820 which is multi locked at 40 for all cores









I do however have a issue with clocking her.

She can do 4.5Ghz easily using 1.25x36 and 1.384v loaded. No problems whatsoever in LinX AVX.

But then...

For 4.625Ghz it needs 1.476v to not give an ''Stopped upon error'' straight away the first run, and everything over that so 4.75Ghz, 4.875Ghz, 5Ghz, does exactly the same.. No BSOD's, no sign of being unstable, just any frequency over 4.625Ghz gives the LinX error the first run I run it..

I pushed as high as 1.488v loaded for 4.75Ghz and it still errors straight away...

Am I having the worst 3820 ever or am I missing a volt / setting whatever..
Here's the most important settings I used:

Clock settings:
125 Baseclock divider.
x39 multi for 4.875Ghz which is the speed I want to run.
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1866C9 (Hynix chips) RAM on XMP and Quad Channel with manual DRAM speed set to 2000Mhz using the 1866 XMP timings at 9-11-10-27-2T timings. I know the DIMM's can do it on my 2600K on 2133Mhz so 2000Mhz here shouldn't really be a issue (and it's stable with 4.5Ghz)

Voltages and LLC settings:
Internal PLL Overvolt Enabled.
LLC Extreme.
Phase mode Extreme.
vCore response Fast.
125% current limits on al settings.
250W/250A limits on the CPU. (According to CoreTemp she's using about 148-154w in LinX)
1.520v CPU (1.500v idle, 1.488v load).
1.700v DRAM.
1.15v VTT.
1.00v IMC.
Rest Auto.

Temps in LinX AVX:
72-68-68-69 max.
PWM / VRM's are at about 55-60c load.
ICH/PCH or whatever the rest of the temps are they are all <40c.
Fans & pump running at about 85% with PWM = 1.25x degrees C.
So, if I wanted to I could push to 1.52-1.54v loaded but that's getting a little out of hand









Am I missing something?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^
I noticed that under load vcore droops considerably . Try LLC on highest setting , give that a go


----------



## Imprezzion

I already had LLC at Extreme and I posted actual load voltages. They still drop by about 0.03v but come on, 1.476v for 4.75Ghz and it errors instantly?
Can't be the CPU. It just can't be.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That explains a lot. But I have to use the 1.25x strap as I got a 3820 which is multi locked at 40 for all cores


3820 when all cores are active, max multi is 43 & when only one or two cores active, max multi will be 44. If you can't set above 40, then the problem is the BIOS. Yes, dynamic Vcore doesn't work with Strap 125 & above. Even if you able to get offset voltage to work, Vcore will not downvolt. I did this experiment not long time ago (4.625GHz, 125 x 37).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> SavantStrike,
> 
> I will check for Turbo offset on next reboot. I experimented with offset VCORE again. Long story short, I set offset VCORE to +0.33. This result VCORE 1.352V.
> 
> 
> 
> Running Prime95 to see the max VCORE the CPU get (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-
> 
> 
> Running IBT "Very High" for 10 passes (VCORE 1.352V - 1.360V):-
> 
> 
> 
> I did tried +0.30. This result VCORE 1.32V. However, while running IBT, I got BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First BSOD ever since I build this computer.
> 
> Several things I noticed when using CPU Strap 125:-
> 
> When idle, CPU no longer enter 1.2GHz (LFM mode) but now 1.5GHz
> Even when using offset +0.33, the lowest VCORE is 1.352V when idle. Is this expected? Because on 4.5GHz overclock (x43, CPU Strap = Auto, BCLK = 105), VCORE can go as low as 1.0xxV when idle.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Get a darwin stubby into ya Salty ,


----------



## alancsalt

Father dying of kidney failure. He's 90. Gotta go to Meblin. Won't be much communication going on because he's become a bit delirious, reminiscing, regretting, but more than a bit unaware of who's there. Older brother already at bedside. *I will be gone two days. May or may not have access to net.*

I will board plane in 8 hours, and be on the way back in another 48. No luck needed, it's just that time....

I'll probably be drinking some sort of German beer with my brother tomorrow..

EDIT: Well, messed that up.. booked the wrong week, no "compassionate" refund without a medical cert for Dad.. Just buying new tickets as it is cheaper than changing..yoiks!

Delayed for 15 hours... Yeah, I'm not rattled, no way, no, not at all....


----------



## glnn_23

Try using a different bios. With my 3820 the early bios would not overclock well at all. The updates along the way helped heaps, then the last one was useless for overclocking. Have at go at using different ones and see if that helps.


----------



## Imprezzion

I run the latest non-BETA (F11).
So, your suggesting I flash one of my 2 BIOS's (dual BIOS FTW) with a older one?

That is, if back flashing is even supported...


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I run the latest non-BETA (F11).
> So, your suggesting I flash one of my 2 BIOS's (dual BIOS FTW) with a older one?
> 
> That is, if back flashing is even supported...


Not sure on other brands but I found latest bios update for asus sabertooth was really bad for 3820. Try a bios for pre Ivy-e.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*@ Salty*
Sorry to hear that mate . Yeah my g/father WW2 vet passed at 92 a few years back . Towards the end he'd go on patrol at 2am escaping the vets home and punching on with the orderlies when they came to get him . Broke one guys nose and the other two ribs at 89 . Tough ol buggar but lived with bad PTSD for over 60 years . I'll have a beer too for him


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Not sure on other brands but I found latest bios update for asus sabertooth was really bad for 3820. Try a bios for pre Ivy-e.


That's the funny thing.
The G1 Assassin doesn't support Ivy-E to begin with







Not even with the latest BETA.

I bought another 3820 for a very ncie price and the AsRock Extreme4 is coming in tomorrow. I'll just play around with various combinations of board and CPU.

I almost know for sure the AsRock clocks much better as the G1 Assassin has been riddled with problems and the Extreme4 was the best clocking board in Tom's review but k.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Does anyone know if MSI/Gigabyte/ASROCK/Biostar boards are shipping with IB-E compatible BIOSes now? ASUS boards are the only ones Newegg is advertising as being "IB-E ready". I don't want to order a board only to find out I need a SB-E chip to flash the BIOS. Nor do I want to pay an arm and a leg for an ASUS board.


my asrock x79 fatal1ty pro came ready for ivy-e


----------



## Imprezzion

The AsRock Extreme4 at least has a update available so I think boards with a reasonably new build date have it installed.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Father dying of kidney failure. He's 90. Gotta go to Meblin. Won't be much communication going on because he's become a bit delirious, reminiscing, regretting, but more than a bit unaware of who's there. Older brother already at bedside. *I will be gone two days. May or may not have access to net.*
> 
> I will board plane in 8 hours, and be on the way back in another 48. No luck needed, it's just that time....
> 
> I'll probably be drinking some sort of German beer with my brother tomorrow..


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Father dying of kidney failure. He's 90. Gotta go to Meblin. Won't be much communication going on because he's become a bit delirious, reminiscing, regretting, but more than a bit unaware of who's there. Older brother already at bedside. *I will be gone two days. May or may not have access to net.*
> 
> I will board plane in 8 hours, and be on the way back in another 48. No luck needed, it's just that time....
> 
> I'll probably be drinking some sort of German beer with my brother tomorrow..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I am sorry to hear that.


Same here man...it's important to be there by his side and the rest of your family.

I'll drink mead and clock my 3820 in their honor, both your father and homecinema's.


----------



## Amurtigress

Hello folks,

I've been overclocking my rig since february of 2012, and I am facing a problem now that my X79-UD5 has gotten the new IBE BIOS revisions F13u/v/x.

So far I was overclocking with strap 125 enabled. 35x125, 1.35VCore, self-patched BIOS F13t and older, with microcode 710. 70b was definetly unstable in certain situations.

Recently I began exploring some options with strap 125 disabled.

I found that when running everything at default my G.Skill Ares 2133 Quad kit is running stable with 2133 MHz enforced and XMP profiles 1 or 2 enabled.

I ran tests at 102.33*43 and 105*43 and found that I can't get my RAM stable at 2180 MHz, but 1909 Mhz isn't a problem. Those lousy 50 MHz extra shouldn't be the problem however.

Previously 2000 MHz with strap enabled (125x35) were very stable.

I am using OCCT for testing, in CPU 64 bit mode with AVX.

Vtt: 1.05V default
VCCSA/IMC: 1.00V (default)
VCore: AUTO (1.305V), offset +0.04V
PCH: 1.1V (Strap disabled), 1.2V (strap enabled. Needed for stability)
VCore loadline calibration: extreme (100%)
C1E/C3/C6/EIST: Disabled in strap 125, enabled in strap 100

One last note, Vtt and IMC have never had a noticable impact on stability here. I was occasionally trying more than 1.2 on both too. With strap 125 on I was usually having both VTT and IMC at 1.12V.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> I've been overclocking my rig since february of 2012, and I am facing a problem now that my X79-UD5 has gotten the new IBE BIOS revisions F13u/v/x.
> 
> So far I was overclocking with strap 125 enabled. 35x125, 1.35VCore, self-patched BIOS F13t and older, with microcode 710. 70b was definetly unstable in certain situations.
> 
> Recently I began exploring some options with strap 125 disabled.
> 
> I found that when running everything at default my G.Skill Ares 2133 Quad kit is running stable with 2133 MHz enforced and XMP profiles 1 or 2 enabled.
> 
> I ran tests at 102.33*43 and 105*43 and found that I can't get my RAM stable at 2180 MHz, but 1909 Mhz isn't a problem. Those lousy 50 MHz extra shouldn't be the problem however.
> 
> Previously 2000 MHz with strap enabled (125x35) were very stable.
> 
> I am using OCCT for testing, in CPU 64 bit mode with AVX.
> 
> Vtt: 1.05V default
> VCCSA/IMC: 1.00V (default)
> VCore: AUTO (1.305V), offset +0.04V
> PCH: 1.1V (Strap disabled), 1.2V (strap enabled. Needed for stability)
> VCore loadline calibration: extreme (100%)
> C1E/C3/C6/EIST: Disabled in strap 125, enabled in strap 100
> 
> One last note, Vtt and IMC have never had a noticable impact on stability here. I was occasionally trying more than 1.2 on both too. With strap 125 on I was usually having both VTT and IMC at 1.12V.
> 
> Ideas anyone?


Set the:

Vtt to 1.15
IMC to 1.1
Vcore to 1.35

That is a little bit rough but it will work


----------



## alancsalt

Thanks heaps you guys..

I messed my plane booking up.. booked the wrong week, no "compassionate" refund without a medical cert for Dad.. Just buying new tickets as it is cheaper than changing..yoiks!

Delayed for 15 hours... Yeah, I'm not rattled, no way, no, not at all....


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Thanks heaps you guys..
> 
> I messed my plane booking up.. booked the wrong week, no "compassionate" refund without a medical cert for Dad.. Just buying new tickets as it is cheaper than changing..yoiks!
> 
> Delayed for 15 hours... Yeah, I'm not rattled, no way, no, not at all....


Keep strong brother. You'll make it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Godspeed Alan!


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Set the:
> 
> Vtt to 1.15
> IMC to 1.1
> Vcore to 1.35
> 
> That is a little bit rough but it will work


Unfortunately it's not stable. OCCT bails out with an error after 27-38 minutes. As I said, Vtt and IMC never made a real difference for my system as long as it's not chronically undervolted.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Unfortunately it's not stable. OCCT bails out with an error after 27-38 minutes. As I said, Vtt and IMC never made a real difference for my system as long as it's not chronically undervolted.


Roll back the BIOS to the pervious one before the ivy-e compatibility was avalable. Then try that, I found the Ivy-e BIOS for Asus to be a mess when using a 3820


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Roll back the BIOS to the pervious one before the ivy-e compatibility was avalable. Then try that, I found the Ivy-e BIOS for Asus to be a mess when using a 3820


You think that applies to the Giga x79-ud3 as well? I know Giga x79 boards are a mess in general...same as their z77 line honestly but maybe a bit buggier. :/ It was darn cheep though, 380 for cpu and mobo, so I can't complain.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

The Gigabyte X79-UP4 definitely had the best BIOS beta build right before ivy bridge was incorporated, if you're talking stability and performance. However it's about to catch back up, and when things level out and stabilize, the new BIOS builds with ivy bridge support seem as though they will be closer to the performance of ASUS BIOS than they were before ivy bridge.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> The Gigabyte X79-UP4 definitely had the best BIOS beta build right before ivy bridge was incorporated, if you're talking stability and performance. However it's about to catch back up, and when things level out and stabilize, the new BIOS builds with ivy bridge support seem as though they will be closer to the performance of ASUS BIOS than they were before ivy bridge.


I hope so mate...wonder if they'll work on my good ole ud3 further. :/


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Roll back the BIOS to the pervious one before the ivy-e compatibility was avalable. Then try that, I found the Ivy-e BIOS for Asus to be a mess when using a 3820


If all went right I would still have F13t as secondary BIOS with my old overclock settings. F13u however, the first IBE BIOS, required using @BIOS to flash and that bastard of a piece of software overwrote both BIOSses. Primary and secondary. I still don't know how it could do that with the secondary disabled.

Good that I got everything memorized.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

If you wanna do your head in with bios settings ....... get a Giga UP4 / UP5








Oh nearly forgot , I heard on the grapevine that to get 125 strap to work on above mentioned boards flash the bios twice








Havent tried myself cause im used to bitter disappointment


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you wanna do your head in with bios settings ....... get a Giga UP4 / UP5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nearly forgot , I heard on the grapevine that to get 125 strap to work on above mentioned boards flash the bios twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent tried myself cause im used to bitter disappointment


I'll try flashing it again...just in case. Mine works, but it's rather buggy.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, after a day of tweaking and clocking yesterday I learned 2 things.

1. The G1 Assassin 2 is quite useless and clocks really bad.
2. The IMC of the SB-E CPU's is MUCH better and I can finally run 2400Mhz with 4 DIMM's at reasonable timings for cheap Corsair stuff with Hynix MFR.

EDIT:

My current stable clocks which are the max this board'l do:

CPU: 4.625Ghz (125x37) @ 1.368v load (1.392v set with LLC Extreme).
VTT @ 1.15v. VCCSA / IMC @ 1.04v.
RAM: 2333Mhz @ 1.750v @ 11-12-11-30-208-1T.

Survived 5 hours of LinX AVX at 62c for the hottest core wth my pump and fans running at 0.75 PWM / C. (So about 40%).
Survived 1000% passes with memtest86+

Survived a evening of BF4 BETA


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*GEEZER







*


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *GEEZER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not elderly man but ...


















BTW, if I'm having instant BSOD (BSOD & restart right away, can't even see the bug code), do you think I need to increase VCCSA or VDIMM? VCCSA is 1.2V & VDIMM is 1.6V. Trying to overclock my ram to 2000 or 2133.


----------



## Imprezzion

Since your also using Vengeance chips which most likely have low binned Hynix MFR as well, use a timing of at least C9 or even C10 at 2133 as they don't do low CAS latency's well.

Could ya check what revision your DIMMs are? There should be a little version number on the sticker (mine is v5.12, which is Hynix MFR).
Second timing has to be at least 1 higher then the CAS, and the 3rd can be equal to CAS. (10-11-10-30-1T for example).

Use at least 1,6500v VDIMM. More is fine, these chips handle 1.8v just fine.

If I was you i'd try 2133 10-11-10-30-1T 1.650v first.

Where's your VTT / VCCIO at?


----------



## kizwan

Mine have Epilda chips (ver 2.12). So far I can do 1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 2T, VDIMM 1.5V. I don't think I can do CL10 with 2000 or 2133. I could be wrong though. I tried 2000MHz, 12-12-12-35-2T, VDIMM 1.6V but got instant reboot while booting (I can see in split seconds it was BSOD). I don't remember whether I did try 1.65V though.

VTT is 1.25V
VCCSA is 1.2V


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Mine have Epilda chips (ver 2.12). So far I can do 1866MHz, 10-10-9-24 2T, VDIMM 1.5V. I don't think I can do CL10 with 2000 or 2133. I could be wrong though. I tried 2000MHz, 12-12-12-35-2T, VDIMM 1.6V but got instant reboot while booting (I can see in split seconds it was BSOD). I don't remember whether I did try 1.65V though.
> 
> VTT is 1.25V
> VCCSA is 1.2V


Sometimes the secondary or tertiary timings are too tightly adjusted by default by your board's bios (stupid gigabyte bios does this) and prevent you from booting.
You will most likely have problem clocking those random elpida 4gbit ic's (4gb single sided mem sticks, right?), so don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Imprezzion

Aah that's a bummer. Those Elpidas are a grade below MFR and will probably not do 2000/2133 at useful latency's. 1866 C10 is quite poor already.. You can try if more VDIMM will at least boot on 2000 11-11-11-30. Try 1.65 to max 1.70, if not it's either the secondary or tertiary timings indeed or the chips hit the MHz limit.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *GEEZER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heeyyy MadMan and Kizwan


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Heeyyy MadMan and Kizwan


Hey Extreme


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, after a day of tweaking and clocking yesterday I learned 2 things.
> 
> 1. The G1 Assassin 2 is quite useless and clocks really bad.
> 2. The IMC of the SB-E CPU's is MUCH better and I can finally run 2400Mhz with 4 DIMM's at reasonable timings for cheap Corsair stuff with Hynix MFR.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My current stable clocks which are the max this board'l do:
> 
> CPU: 4.625Ghz (125x37) @ 1.368v load (1.392v set with LLC Extreme).
> VTT @ 1.15v. VCCSA / IMC @ 1.04v.
> RAM: 2333Mhz @ 1.750v @ 11-12-11-30-208-1T.
> 
> Survived 5 hours of LinX AVX at 62c for the hottest core wth my pump and fans running at 0.75 PWM / C. (So about 40%).
> Survived 1000% passes with memtest86+
> 
> Survived a evening of BF4 BETA


Ivan, Imprezzio:

I can only confirm the timing issue, tho in my case they seem about right. However the lower block of timings has them much tighter on AUTO than the SPD profile 1 and 2 on my G.Skill Ares sticks.

AUTO: 11-11-11-28 -- 5-6-12-24-8-128-6-24-1
XMP1: 9-11-10-28 -- 7-9-18-29-7-171-9-27-2
XMP2: 9-11-10-28 -- 7-8-16-27-7-171-8-27-2

What seriously irks me is the two last timings. tFAW and the Command Rate. 24-1 is way too tight for clocks above ~1900 MHz on my sticks, it usually takes 30-2 to be good. Also mine seems to default to "Turbo" mode, which isn't entirely stable either, but rather "Normal"


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I just got my AsRock X79 Extreme4 and maaaaaaaan what a HUGE improvement ove the G1 Assassin 2!

Looks better, boots 5x faster, BIOS / UEFI works MUCH smoother and better, actually works with GTX7xx cards out of the box and last but not least:
This board has _the_ best LLC i've ever seen in a board so far. Not even my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro can get close to this...

Level 1 LLC on this beast is *no* drop at all...

My setpoint in the BIOS is fixed voltage 1.440v. Measures with CPU-Z:
Idle is 1.440v.
Light / changing load is 1.440v.
Full load is.. surprise.. 1.440v.

When I use a DMM to measure it on the back of the output caps its:
Idle: 1.449v
Light / changing load: 1.442-1.446v.
Full load: 1.445-1.447v.

Bloody hell that is the tightest LLC i've ever seen and the response is instant..

Now to see what she can do in terms of overclocking my 3820.. I got a second 3820 underway in case this ones a total trainwreck









The G1 could not go a Mhz over 4.625Ghz with 2333 CL11 RAM. Let's see what this beast can do!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I just got my AsRock X79 Extreme4 and maaaaaaaan what a HUGE improvement ove the G1 Assassin 2!
> 
> Looks better, boots 5x faster, BIOS / UEFI works MUCH smoother and better, actually works with GTX7xx cards out of the box and last but not least:
> This board has _the_ best LLC i've ever seen in a board so far. Not even my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro can get close to this...
> 
> Level 1 LLC on this beast is *no* drop at all...
> 
> My setpoint in the BIOS is fixed voltage 1.440v. Measures with CPU-Z:
> Idle is 1.440v.
> Light / changing load is 1.440v.
> Full load is.. surprise.. 1.440v.
> 
> When I use a DMM to measure it on the back of the output caps its:
> Idle: 1.449v
> Light / changing load: 1.442-1.446v.
> Full load: 1.445-1.447v.
> 
> Bloody hell that is the tightest LLC i've ever seen and the response is instant..
> 
> Now to see what she can do in terms of overclocking my 3820.. I got a second 3820 underway in case this ones a total trainwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G1 could not go a Mhz over 4.625Ghz with 2333 CL11 RAM. Let's see what this beast can do!


the x79 fatal1ty pro is my second asrock board (had a P67 extreme4 gen3) and I am also very impressed and happy with the asrock products!


----------



## Imprezzion

You know what REALLY impresses me? This board costs roughly half the G1's price (not that I paid that for the G1 but k) and the G1 wouldn't run anything over 4.625Ghz.

I just ran like, 1.5 hours of LinX AVX with 4.875Ghz and 2333CL11 RAM and there's no hint of it being unstable yet.
The G1 wouldn't even complete ONE run of LinX at 4.75Ghz.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Very good choice to be honest







. AsRock X79 Extreme4 is a very very good and solid board with an incredible price for what it offers. AsRock X79 line-up has been very impressive.







I' ve achieved some good results with mine.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Ivan, Imprezzio:
> 
> I can only confirm the timing issue, tho in my case they seem about right. However the lower block of timings has them much tighter on AUTO than the SPD profile 1 and 2 on my G.Skill Ares sticks.
> 
> AUTO: 11-11-11-28 -- 5-6-12-24-8-128-6-24-1
> XMP1: 9-11-10-28 -- 7-9-18-29-7-171-9-27-2
> XMP2: 9-11-10-28 -- 7-8-16-27-7-171-8-27-2
> 
> What seriously irks me is the two last timings. tFAW and the Command Rate. 24-1 is way too tight for clocks above ~1900 MHz on my sticks, it usually takes 30-2 to be good. Also mine seems to default to "Turbo" mode, which isn't entirely stable either, but rather "Normal"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I just got my AsRock X79 Extreme4 and maaaaaaaan what a HUGE improvement ove the G1 Assassin 2!
> 
> Looks better, boots 5x faster, BIOS / UEFI works MUCH smoother and better, actually works with GTX7xx cards out of the box and last but not least:
> This board has _the_ best LLC i've ever seen in a board so far. Not even my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro can get close to this...
> 
> Level 1 LLC on this beast is *no* drop at all...
> 
> My setpoint in the BIOS is fixed voltage 1.440v. Measures with CPU-Z:
> Idle is 1.440v.
> Light / changing load is 1.440v.
> Full load is.. surprise.. 1.440v.
> 
> When I use a DMM to measure it on the back of the output caps its:
> Idle: 1.449v
> Light / changing load: 1.442-1.446v.
> Full load: 1.445-1.447v.
> 
> Bloody hell that is the tightest LLC i've ever seen and the response is instant..
> 
> Now to see what she can do in terms of overclocking my 3820.. I got a second 3820 underway in case this ones a total trainwreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G1 could not go a Mhz over 4.625Ghz with 2333 CL11 RAM. Let's see what this beast can do!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> You know what REALLY impresses me? This board costs roughly half the G1's price (not that I paid that for the G1 but k) and the G1 wouldn't run anything over 4.625Ghz.
> 
> I just ran like, 1.5 hours of LinX AVX with 4.875Ghz and 2333CL11 RAM and there's no hint of it being unstable yet.
> The G1 wouldn't even complete ONE run of LinX at 4.75Ghz.


Sounds good man, congrats! Can you clock ram further or does your imc limit you?


----------



## Imprezzion

The next step, 2666Mhz, is limited by the RAM IC's. Those Hynix's don't wanna run 2600+ at CL12.. So I'd have to run CL13 on 2666Mhz and whether that's worth it.. Nah 2333C11 is good enough for me









Might just get away dropping the second timing to 11 as well though. I'll try to tighten them as we go.

CPU has hit the max of what my H320 can handle appearantly. It's max temps: 78-69-72-75 after 2.5 hours. CPU speed was 4.875Ghz at 1.480v so.. Not gunna push any higher.
I sure hope the 3820 I get tomorrow is capable of 5Ghz <1.50v


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The next step, 2666Mhz, is limited by the RAM IC's. Those Hynix's don't wanna run 2600+ at CL12.. So I'd have to run CL13 on 2666Mhz and whether that's worth it.. Nah 2333C11 is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just get away dropping the second timing to 11 as well though. I'll try to tighten them as we go.
> 
> CPU has hit the max of what my H320 can handle appearantly. It's max temps: 78-69-72-75 after 2.5 hours. CPU speed was 4.875Ghz at 1.480v so.. Not gunna push any higher.
> I sure hope the 3820 I get tomorrow is capable of 5Ghz <1.50v


Looks great, I wanted an H320 so bad...when I could afford it they went OOS everywhere cause of patent trolls (hate asetek!)
I have to live with my H60 till I can afford an Eisberg now...but well.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Heeyyy MadMan and Kizwan


Hey there found some time to say giidday eh ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey Extreme


Extreme's Geezers first avatar was of him recently and to me looked like Gezzer Butler from Black Sabbath








But now His avatar is a pic of his younger self which to me looks like the artist formerly known as Prince LoooL


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Extreme's Geezers first avatar was of him recently and to me looked like Gezzer Butler from Black Sabbath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now His avatar is a pic of his younger self which to me looks like the artist formerly known as Prince LoooL


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Extreme's Geezers first avatar was of him recently and to me looked like Gezzer Butler from Black Sabbath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now His avatar is a pic of his younger self which to me looks like the artist formerly known as Prince LoooL


Heheh, ok then here we go....







(Sorry mate, not been on much just quickly reading some posts and i saw your post second time i logged in....)


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The next step, 2666Mhz, is limited by the RAM IC's. Those Hynix's don't wanna run 2600+ at CL12.. So I'd have to run CL13 on 2666Mhz and whether that's worth it.. Nah 2333C11 is good enough for me


At what voltages are you running your RAM?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> At what voltages are you running your RAM?


1.754v for 2333C11. I did get the timings a tad sharper going from 11-12-11-30-208-2T to 11-12-11-27-128-1T.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 1.754v for 2333C11. I did get the timings a tad sharper going from 11-12-11-30-208-2T to 11-12-11-27-128-1T.


i7 3820's are for brave people, more old school ocers like you or madman...Nice vdimm, I'm a bit sick of people whining cause of high voltages lol
1.65v is stock for me, so 1.75v is perfectly fine for 24/7 (stupid 1.5v max myth)


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> i7 3820's are for brave people, more old school ocers like you or madman...Nice vdimm, I'm a bit sick of people whining cause of high voltages lol
> 1.65v is stock for me, so 1.75v is perfectly fine for 24/7 (stupid 1.5v max myth)


Well considering companies like Gskill sold quad channel kits running at 1.65v, so yeah its safe, dunno if it is safe for the samsung 30nm ram.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well considering companies like Gskill sold quad channel kits running at 1.65v, so yeah its safe, dunno if it is safe for the samsung 30nm ram.


Those use chips rated at either 1.35 or 1.5v...and support up to 1.9v, so yeah, you can push them as high as you want.
Personally, I've found those types of Samsung ic's seem to stop scaling at 1.8v on air at least, they need cold air for more. (10c and up to 1.9v-2v)
24/7 I wouldn't run anything over 1.75v, without a phase change setup.


----------



## Imprezzion

No, the Samsungs are safe uncooled to about 1.6-1.62v. With cooling fins / fans max 1.65ish volts.

However, these xFR hynix' on chips are good to go to 1.8v orso.

And yeah oldskool.. Hehe wouldn't classify myself as that just yet but I did start and learned to love OC with 775, AM2/3 and 1366. I do prefer the old way of tweaking.

My favorite platform is still AM3 Phenom II generation.

My second 3820 is even more useless then my current one. Neither the extreme4 nor the G1 managed to push it past 4.75Ghz. Since my current one does 4.875Ghz with a lot of volts (about which i really don't care as it's <1.5v) it's the better one.


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
Just picked up a 3820 so looking foward to playing with this chip
Just need to sort out water loop .


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> No, the Samsungs are safe uncooled to about 1.6-1.62v. With cooling fins / fans max 1.65ish volts.
> 
> However, these xFR hynix' on chips are good to go to 1.8v orso.
> 
> And yeah oldskool.. Hehe wouldn't classify myself as that just yet but I did start and learned to love OC with 775, AM2/3 and 1366. I do prefer the old way of tweaking.
> 
> My favorite platform is still AM3 Phenom II generation.
> 
> My second 3820 is even more useless then my current one. Neither the extreme4 nor the G1 managed to push it past 4.75Ghz. Since my current one does 4.875Ghz with a lot of volts (about which i really don't care as it's <1.5v) it's the better one.


Interesting...my chip is not bad, but my cooling sucks...need to step up my game before buying anything else.
And yeah, all those platforms are fun stuff, Phenom is tricky!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi All
> Just picked up a 3820 so looking foward to playing with this chip
> Just need to sort out water loop .


You'll have tons of fun! Welcome







(I came from a boring Ivy...and Sandy before)


----------



## Amurtigress

Oh yes, good old times. I started serious overclocking back in the times of a Pentium MMX. I remember overvolting my P2-350 from 2V to 2.2V by manipulating the Slot 1 voltage ID pins to run it at 466...Gods was I loving the 440BX chipset. The most reliable ever....and so on, and so on.

I just find annoying that it is so hard to determine on socket 2011 that you are actually getting towards the right voltages, since this platform tries so hard to avoid instabilities. Socket 775 and it's GTL reference line settings gave you a pretty immediate idea whether the system was feeling better or worse about a change you made. I really LOVED socket 1366. It felt a lot less cranky and *****y than 775 at say FSB 433.

On a side note. My memory stability issue at 2180 MHz is solved. The problem was, setting XMP1/2 profile led to the first four timings to be too tight. AUTO had the lower block of timings WAY too tight. So the solution was to enable XMP profile 1 and set the first four timings to 11-11-11-28 manually. Pretty obvious I ahve tos ay now.

Also I have started running a test today on how stable the voltage of my X79-UD5 is in relation to the LLC levels. And I have to say, it's not far away from the AsRock board that was mentioned here just the other day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Oh yes, good old times. I started serious overclocking back in the times of a Pentium MMX. I remember overvolting my P2-350 from 2V to 2.2V by manipulating the Slot 1 voltage ID pins to run it at 466...Gods was I loving the 440BX chipset. The most reliable ever....and so on, and so on.
> 
> I just find annoying that it is so hard to determine on socket 2011 that you are actually getting towards the right voltages, since this platform tries so hard to avoid instabilities. Socket 775 and it's GTL reference line settings gave you a pretty immediate idea whether the system was feeling better or worse about a change you made. I really LOVED socket 1366. It felt a lot less cranky and *****y than 775 at say FSB 433.
> 
> On a side note. My memory stability issue at 2180 MHz is solved. The problem was, setting XMP1/2 profile led to the first four timings to be too tight. AUTO had the lower block of timings WAY too tight. So the solution was to enable XMP profile 1 and set the first four timings to 11-11-11-28 manually. Pretty obvious I ahve tos ay now.
> 
> Also I have started running a test today on how stable the voltage of my X79-UD5 is in relation to the LLC levels. And I have to say, it's not far away from the AsRock board that was mentioned here just the other day.


The gigabyte boards have awesome vrm's...problem is the software is buggy, specially with ram clocking.


----------



## Amurtigress

Another thing, maybe partially off topic but definetly related to OCing since it only becomes a bother when you got to reboot frequently, like in stability testing:

Intel RSTe drivers starting at 3.2 18 months ago and now all of a sudden also the RST 12.8 drivers are stopping the HD motors on every windows reboot or shutdown. This is pointlessly increasing wear on the ball bearings and slows down the BIOS' drive detection. It takes about 15 seconds everytime until the BIOS option ROM can find the devices...

I'd assume that this can be disabled somehow. Registry? Intel tool?

Ideas anybody?


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
ok got it all up and running
its overclocked on Auto 4.4 but just wanted to check what sort of v core is good and bad for this overclock as don't like auto anything .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/rfbv.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2011 Newb


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi All
> ok got it all up and running
> its overclocked on Auto 4.4 but just wanted to check what sort of v core is good and bad for this overclock as don't like auto anything .
> 
> 2011 Newb


For a 3820
The max vcore is around 1.4v for me
the max 1stVTT is 1.15 and the 2nd VTT will be fine with 1.05 on most systems
I have seen that 1.1v VCCSA is fine for normal use, but you can use 1.2v

keep the temps below or around 80C


----------



## motokill36

Ok Thats Great gives me some guide line great stuff .

Only at 1.298 at mo and that's on Auto so may be able to drop that down a bit temps are only 49c so all good there









Plus Rep


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> For a 3820
> The max vcore is around 1.4v for me
> the max 1stVTT is 1.15 and the 2nd VTT will be fine with 1.05 on most systems
> I have seen that 1.1v VCCSA is fine for normal use, but you can use 1.2v
> 
> keep the temps below or around 80C


Meh, i'm running 1.480v vcore, 1.15v VCCIO 1.05v VCCSA and temps are way below 80c on water atm. Don't fear for my CPU even a second at 1.48v..

If your coolings good <1.5v will do. It'll probably degrade faster but then how long do you intent to keep the CPU anyways..

I've run normal Sandy's (2500K/2600K) at ~1.48-1.5v for years and nothing happened to them either.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ok Thats Great gives me some guide line great stuff .
> 
> Only at 1.298 at mo and that's on Auto so may be able to drop that down a bit temps are only 49c so all good there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Rep


Front page has bios settings if your interested


----------



## motokill36

Great stuff ill take a look many thanks

Really like this chip


----------



## Maximization

do you guys disable hyperthreading?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> do you guys disable hyperthreading?


Why would you?
Only time I disable it is when disabling cores for 2d benching with max clocks, or for certain benchmarking scenarios.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> do you guys disable hyperthreading?


I do sometimes for thermal considerations, or to try and squeeze a few more mzh out of a voltage.


----------



## Maximization

got it


----------



## nukedukem86

Add me to the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e

http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedukem86*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e


very nice!

I was wondering how it would work with a higher strap oc. I just left mine at bclk 100 and multi 46.


----------



## nukedukem86

It boots at 5ghz with higher voltage but gives errors in prime95. 4.8 seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## slothiraptor

4.8 is the sweet spot for mine as well


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedukem86*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e


I will update you when I get home this arvo


----------



## bacon555

Hey I'm new to this forum, would usually be bacon55 but f'd up the email address on my first try...

Just put together a rig:

Intel 4820
Asus p9x79 LE
16gb corsair blue vengeance 1600 4gb
Asus gtx 780 direct cuII
Plextor 250 GB M5S SSD
WD 1 TB Sata 3 6gb
Seagate 500gb Sata II

Installed latest 4407 bios with flashback, tried XMP profile for the ram, tried auto optimize, and it still resets itself every 5 - 120 seconds.

Any ideas on how to get this thing stable?

Thank you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

IMC isn't strong enough for quad channel at 1600mhz? Not likely...Asus auto settings tend to be good, ram wise, so ram might be defective.
Try them in pairs and run memtest86+ and intel burn test at stock. They should pass without errors or bsods. If they do it in quad channel the problem is somewhere else.


----------



## bacon555

I'll have to test it on my old x58 build but that's not a problem.

Can find out if it's bad ram at least.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ordered the new Glacer 240L...I hope I can get to 5ghz with it, my chip is perfectly capable on water, or so I heard. (previous owner ran 5ghz with it, and 2400mhz ram)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sorry I haven't had much time lately I will update things later


----------



## skitz9417

i happy with a 5.1ghz oc on my cpu but not stable i will have bump the volts up to 1.6v hahahahha


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> i happy with a 5.1ghz oc on my cpu but not stable i will have bump the volts up to 1.6v hahahahha


Noooo!


----------



## Imprezzion

How in the name of god are you cooling that with a NH-D14...
I can't even go over 1.50v without breaking 80c loaded with full watercooling..

Ok given fact that my pump is half dead and can't go any faster then 40% PWM or it will make a noise straight from hell..

I did get my new RAM in today. A quad-channel kit of 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 CL9 1.5v aka Samsung HCH9 chips.
They easily do 2333Mhz 9-12-11-28-1T at just 1.55v. I'll see if I can squeeze CL8 out of it but I doubt it. Or at least 9-11-10-28 or even 9-10-9-27 or something.. These things'll take quite some voltage so..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How in the name of god are you cooling that with a NH-D14...
> I can't even go over 1.50v without breaking 80c loaded with full watercooling..
> 
> Ok given fact that my pump is half dead and can't go any faster then 40% PWM or it will make a noise straight from hell..
> 
> I did get my new RAM in today. A quad-channel kit of 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 CL9 1.5v aka Samsung HCH9 chips.
> They easily do 2333Mhz 9-12-11-28-1T at just 1.55v. I'll see if I can squeeze CL8 out of it but I doubt it. Or at least 9-11-10-28 or even 9-10-9-27 or something.. These things'll take quite some voltage so..


No cl8 on those over 2000mhz...go for higher mhz with cl9-12-12-26-1t or 2t. And up to 1.7v-1.75v


----------



## bacon555

Tested all 4 sticks. All fine. Still getting a reset chain.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No cl8 on those over 2000mhz...go for higher mhz with cl9-12-12-26-1t or 2t. And up to 1.7v-1.75v


I would try higher Mhz if it weren't for the useless IMC on my 3820 which wont even POST on 2666Mhz...

Dailed it down to 9-11-11-27-1T 1.65v memtest86+ 400% passes, tryin' 9-10-11-27 next.


----------



## bacon555

Was a bad power supply. Swapped them, completely stable.

Now to oc this thing...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I would try higher Mhz if it weren't for the useless IMC on my 3820 which wont even POST on 2666Mhz...
> 
> Dailed it down to 9-11-11-27-1T 1.65v memtest86+ 400% passes, tryin' 9-10-11-27 next.


You can try 9-10-10-21-1t with 1.7v









There's also room to tweak the secondary and tertiary timings...I reccomend trying something like memtweakit to experiment with better timing configs.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can try 9-10-10-21-1t with 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also room to tweak the secondary and tertiary timings...I reccomend trying something like memtweakit to experiment with better timing configs.


Memtweakit, never heard of it. Thanks! Now i'm actually learning something







.

And it won't do 10 on the tRP at 1.70v







Endless errors in memtest.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No cl8 on those over 2000mhz...go for higher mhz with cl9-12-12-26-1t or 2t. And up to 1.7v-1.75v


Good HCH9 should be able to do c8 up to 2200 - 2300Mhz area, even great ones run into a brick wall somewhere in the 2300s though.
2400 - 2600Mhz 9-11-11 or 9-12-12 should be doable though. Higher mhz does do better than lower frequency with slightly tighter timings most of the time.


----------



## Adam101

Hey Guys,

Its me hope all is well. I have a question, I have the 4820K (will update my sig) and have it ovverclocked to 4.3 on the below settings but for some reason when gaming it never reaches above 3.7?

-BCKL - 100
-Sync all cores - 4.3 (also tried per core)
-Turbo mode - On (turned off but puts core ratio to auto)
-Vcore at - 1.3
-EIST - Enabled

Is there anything that could be causing this. have bios 4302. It ONLY shows 4300 in cpu-z when i run IBT. when gaming it shows as 3700 in cpu z

Any help would be great!

Thank you.

Update: from what I just discovered it is something to do with the turbo function I think. Can anyone give me a set of setting a base for 4.3-4.5 please?.

Thank you.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Read the first page bios's are there


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Read the first page bios's are there


Hi Homecinema,

Thanks for replying. I had my 3820 on the same board fine at 4.5. but with this i tihnk its my overclcok settings are wrong for this 4820K. do you have any basic settings for this before i get into it?


----------



## Imprezzion

I might have just ruined my 3820. I am at a LAN party now and I played a couple of rounds of BF3 on my stable OC.. And suddenly it froze. Oh well, stuff happens..

Reboot, froze again within 15 seconds of BF3.

Reboot, BSOD with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT whatever the heck that means.

Lower RAM OC, no effect. Dropped CPU to 4.5 @ 1.400v, runs just fine.

Tried my stable settings again, instant BSOD...

I ran for 2 weeks at 4.875Ghz 1.480v load under water. Stresstemps ~75c, game temps high 50s low 60s (celsius).

Might just be something with transportation as in bad connection of something but... I really fear for degradation...

VCCSA was at 1.11v, VTT at 1.129v.

So, what do you guys think. Did I ruin this POS of a 3820 or??

I know 1.480v is a lot but then again, i've seen and had regular Sandy's on 1155 survive 1+ year with equal volts..


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Have you tried resetting the BIOS to stock?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I might have just ruined my 3820. I am at a LAN party now and I played a couple of rounds of BF3 on my stable OC.. And suddenly it froze. Oh well, stuff happens..
> 
> Reboot, froze again within 15 seconds of BF3.
> 
> Reboot, BSOD with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT whatever the heck that means.
> 
> Lower RAM OC, no effect. Dropped CPU to 4.5 @ 1.400v, runs just fine.
> 
> Tried my stable settings again, instant BSOD...
> 
> I ran for 2 weeks at 4.875Ghz 1.480v load under water. Stresstemps ~75c, game temps high 50s low 60s (celsius).
> 
> Might just be something with transportation as in bad connection of something but... I really fear for degradation...
> 
> VCCSA was at 1.11v, VTT at 1.129v.
> 
> So, what do you guys think. Did I ruin this POS of a 3820 or??
> 
> I know 1.480v is a lot but then again, i've seen and had regular Sandy's on 1155 survive 1+ year with equal volts..


2 weeks? I don't think so. I ran at 4.875GHz for a couple of months but with ~1mV lower than yours, I didn't experienced any problem. Temp higher than yours, from low to mid 80s Celsius when stress test & between low to high 60s Celsius when gaming (because of high ambient temp, 32 - 34C). VCCSA 1.2V & VTT 1.15 - 1.2V.


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
Just got it to boot at mem 2333 with 1.75 v
Is this a safe volts on mem or Mem killer


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedukem86*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gl4z5e



*ACCEPTED







*
Nice vcore man


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good morning salty dog


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all
> Just got it to boot at mem 2333 with 1.75 v
> Is this a safe volts on mem or Mem killer


Mostly safe, but depends on the ram chip...I'd say go for it, but don't push it higher than that for 24/7 use.


----------



## DarkSamus

Just forget it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You should of sent me a pm first before or called me . I have a life too you know
Whats wrong with that ram anyways , its bran new ?


----------



## DarkSamus

Just forget it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You should of PM'd me . I tried calling you just before and home no no answer . Calling now


----------



## alancsalt

2133 puts more strain on the IMC than 1600..

also, even new ram can be faulty so worth testing with the cd version of memtest....just to be sure...


----------



## Imprezzion

HCI Memtest for in Windows itself has comparable results in terms of stability and finds errors just as fast if you don't wanna make a boot CD.


----------



## Maximization

stupid question, do any of you notice the 3820 running hotter after a year of overclocking?


----------



## motokill36

Ok many thanks
Im using Mushkin 2133 Ram .
Got it running at 2400 now but cant make it stable showes error on occt after 20 mins think 126.7 is just to high for my chip.it .runs at 100 fine with ram at 2400 12.13.12.33
is there a voltage i can tweak to help front side ?

Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> stupid question, do any of you notice the 3820 running hotter after a year of overclocking?


No. Did you regularly remove the dust from radiator?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dust probably...+1

I found the ideal 24/7 oc setup for my chip...

125 strap, 1.15v imc/vtt, 1.65v pll, internal pll overvoltage enabled, turbo, 36x multi and 1.3v vcore with 60%/turbo llc for everything.
I thought I needed way more vcore than I actually did.









Max temps are 65c running XTU with an H60 and push/pull fans, 25c ambient temp.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Dust probably...+1
> 
> I found the ideal 24/7 oc setup for my chip...
> 
> 125 strap, 1.15v imc/vtt, 1.65v pll, internal pll overvoltage enabled, turbo, 36x multi and 1.3v vcore with 60%/turbo llc for everything.
> I thought I needed way more vcore than I actually did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temps are 65c running XTU with an H60 and push/pull fans, 25c ambient temp.


Very Nice

New to this socket but way more fun than old 1155









Got mem higher than ever seen lol

2500Mhz 12.13.12.33

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/96y5.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've had both sandy and ivy 1155 rigs and I prefer X79 personally...way more fun to tweak with.
I'm gonna get a 4930k as soon as possible, gotta get some sales going.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No. Did you regularly remove the dust from radiator?


don't see any but will get dust can


----------



## mtbiker033

ordered 16gb (4x4) of gskill trident 2400mhz today, can't wait to try them out


----------



## Clos

So I have finally started overclocking my new 4820. I swapped from a Sabertooth/3820, to ROG iv Gene/4820. Read the ivy bridge over clockers guide. But, still wanted to ask a few questions/my progress so far, if ya'll don't mind.

So i started with everything stock, and set the x.m.p memory profile. Everything ran great. Next step, i left the bclk at 100, and upped the multiplier. To my surprise it would boot up to 5+ ghz but the auto voltage would spike to 1.51 on prime so... i started the voltage and temp game... so far my current sweet spo is 4.7 ghz (47×100). I found to stabilize 4.8 i needed quite a bit more voltage than i was comfortable with. So i left it at 4.7.
Next i kept dropping the vcore down and running p95 kn small fft's u til it was unstable, running them in 30 min sessions each time fkr quick stability checks. I got it down to 1.355 in bios, cpuz showed 1.371 ish.. (is this normal?)
Next, i started using the blend option... would drop workers (primarily #5,then #2 and randomly #4 (i think). So, first i tried upping the memory voltage, (since the probably happened when more ram testing aas done... pushed up to 1.625, no improvement. So, instead i dropped it to 1.5v stock, and pushed vcore up. Could not get it to last longer than 3 min until i bumped it to 1.370-1.380 (i forgot atm) with cpuz reading 1.416-1.424v. Ran for 30 min no problems. So, it's currently running at that voltage, custom blend 14,400mb memory used (90%) actual is about 95%.
I'm letting it run overnight, so far it hasn't gotten higher than 75-73-74-75 deg c. (45min into the test.) Am i doing this right so far? should there have been that much voltage raise between small fft test and full stress blen test? Or should i have adjusted something else?

Sig rig IS up-to-date. Pretty much all other settings are stock except vcore and x.m.p profile. I appreciate any future advice. Thanks.


----------



## nukedukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ordered 16gb (4x4) of gskill trident 2400mhz today, can't wait to try them out


Let me know how they turn out, was thinking about ordering some of those.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ordered 16gb (4x4) of gskill trident 2400mhz today, can't wait to try them out


be interested to see how that goes
been looking at that ram


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> So I have finally started overclocking my new 4820. I swapped from a Sabertooth/3820, to ROG iv Gene/4820. Read the ivy bridge over clockers guide. But, still wanted to ask a few questions/my progress so far, if ya'll don't mind.
> 
> So i started with everything stock, and set the x.m.p memory profile. Everything ran great. Next step, i left the bclk at 100, and upped the multiplier. To my surprise it would boot up to 5+ ghz but the auto voltage would spike to 1.51 on prime so... i started the voltage and temp game... so far my current sweet spo is 4.7 ghz (47×100). I found to stabilize 4.8 i needed quite a bit more voltage than i was comfortable with. So i left it at 4.7.
> Next i kept dropping the vcore down and running p95 kn small fft's u til it was unstable, running them in 30 min sessions each time fkr quick stability checks. I got it down to 1.355 in bios, cpuz showed 1.371 ish.. (is this normal?)
> Next, i started using the blend option... would drop workers (primarily #5,then #2 and randomly #4 (i think). So, first i tried upping the memory voltage, (since the probably happened when more ram testing aas done... pushed up to 1.625, no improvement. So, instead i dropped it to 1.5v stock, and pushed vcore up. Could not get it to last longer than 3 min until i bumped it to 1.370-1.380 (i forgot atm) with cpuz reading 1.416-1.424v. Ran for 30 min no problems. So, it's currently running at that voltage, custom blend 14,400mb memory used (90%) actual is about 95%.
> I'm letting it run overnight, so far it hasn't gotten higher than 75-73-74-75 deg c. (45min into the test.) Am i doing this right so far? should there have been that much voltage raise between small fft test and full stress blen test? Or should i have adjusted something else?
> 
> Sig rig IS up-to-date. Pretty much all other settings are stock except vcore and x.m.p profile. I appreciate any future advice. Thanks.


Sound like you're on the right track to me. The voltage differences you're seeing are likely due to the LLC settings you've specified, it's not a bad thing, you just need to keep it in mind when you're figuring out what your max voltage will be.


----------



## Clos

Well, Worker #3 was the ONLY one to crash so far.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> So I have finally started overclocking my new 4820. I swapped from a Sabertooth/3820, to ROG iv Gene/4820. Read the ivy bridge over clockers guide. But, still wanted to ask a few questions/my progress so far, if ya'll don't mind.
> 
> So i started with everything stock, and set the x.m.p memory profile. Everything ran great. Next step, i left the bclk at 100, and upped the multiplier. To my surprise it would boot up to 5+ ghz but the auto voltage would spike to 1.51 on prime so... i started the voltage and temp game... so far my current sweet spo is 4.7 ghz (47×100). I found to stabilize 4.8 i needed quite a bit more voltage than i was comfortable with. So i left it at 4.7.
> Next i kept dropping the vcore down and running p95 kn small fft's u til it was unstable, running them in 30 min sessions each time fkr quick stability checks. I got it down to 1.355 in bios, cpuz showed 1.371 ish.. (is this normal?)
> Next, i started using the blend option... would drop workers (primarily #5,then #2 and randomly #4 (i think). So, first i tried upping the memory voltage, (since the probably happened when more ram testing aas done... pushed up to 1.625, no improvement. So, instead i dropped it to 1.5v stock, and pushed vcore up. Could not get it to last longer than 3 min until i bumped it to 1.370-1.380 (i forgot atm) with cpuz reading 1.416-1.424v. Ran for 30 min no problems. So, it's currently running at that voltage, custom blend 14,400mb memory used (90%) actual is about 95%.
> I'm letting it run overnight, so far it hasn't gotten higher than 75-73-74-75 deg c. (45min into the test.) Am i doing this right so far? should there have been that much voltage raise between small fft test and full stress blen test? Or should i have adjusted something else?
> 
> Sig rig IS up-to-date. Pretty much all other settings are stock except vcore and x.m.p profile. I appreciate any future advice. Thanks.


that looks about normal to me, I'm using offset volts and my vcore in windows under load is 1.336v - 1.344v for 4.6ghz. I haven't tried to go higher yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedukem86*
> 
> Let me know how they turn out, was thinking about ordering some of those.


Definitely will!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> be interested to see how that goes
> been looking at that ram


Definitely, they have shipped, probably will have them tomorrow and will report how they work out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Sound like you're on the right track to me. The voltage differences you're seeing are likely due to the LLC settings you've specified, it's not a bad thing, you just need to keep it in mind when you're figuring out what your max voltage will be.


I agree!


----------



## rubicsphere

Is this Vcore low for the clocks? Did I get a winner?!?!


----------



## motokill36

thats a good vcore i think for clock


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Is this Vcore low for the clocks? Did I get a winner?!?!


If you can load that processor up in prime or IBT and it doesn't crash, I'd say you found yourself a winner.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice! Mine takes 1.35v...so yeah.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice! Mine takes 1.35v...so yeah.


same here with my 4820k 1.35-1.36 for that oc. Lol


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that looks about normal to me, I'm using offset volts and my vcore in windows under load is 1.336v - 1.344v for 4.6ghz. I haven't tried to go higher yet.


I have seen the 'offset' option for vcore. And i wanted to also ask... i noticed that when my cpu is not being stressed, (i.e. idling and no p95 running...) The voltage and freq does NOT drop down. Do i have to use offset voltage to fix this, or is there an option(s) that I am forgetting to check?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> I have seen the 'offset' option for vcore. And i wanted to also ask... i noticed that when my cpu is not being stressed, (i.e. idling and no p95 running...) The voltage and freq does NOT drop down. Do i have to use offset voltage to fix this, or is there an option(s) that I am forgetting to check?


You need to run 100 strap for offset vcore to work


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> I have seen the 'offset' option for vcore. And i wanted to also ask... i noticed that when my cpu is not being stressed, (i.e. idling and no p95 running...) The voltage and freq does NOT drop down. Do i have to use offset voltage to fix this, or is there an option(s) that I am forgetting to check?


You need to use offset voltage for the voltage to drop down when idling. For frequency, you only need at least SpeedStep enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You need to run 100 strap for offset vcore to work


Hey madman! Have a nice day!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Offset is for the weak


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Offset is for the weak


I don't quite put it that way









I have nothing against offset, but saving a few bucks a month on the power bill or making my cpu last 10 years instead of 9 1/2 just doesn't mean much to me.
There are guys out there who unplug everything that isn't in use though, for the true energy savers out there it is a good thing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't quite put it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against offset, but saving a few bucks a month on the power bill or making my cpu last 10 years instead of 9 1/2 just doesn't mean much to me.
> There are guys out there who unplug everything that isn't in use though, for the true energy savers out there it is a good thing.


I'm talking 3820 owners mate...no 125 strap = no fun.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking 3820 owners mate...no 125 strap = no fun.


Ah, offset doesn't work with the 125 strap & 3820 is limited multi...

I don't use offset anyway so had no idea, your original comment makes sense now & I would have to agree


----------



## Clos

So Speed step controls frequency drop, and Off set controls voltage drop. But VD ONLY works with 100strap and NOT 125 strap correct?

How would i go about setting my FD? not really for power saving, i would just prefer to allow the voltage to drop to give the cpu a break when i'm not playing it. (i have this think of things working like factory, even after modifications, i know it sounds weird, but i do the same with my cars.) I want to OC my proc, while still maintaining the frequency flux and VD at idle.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> So Speed step controls frequency drop, and Off set controls voltage drop. But VD ONLY works with 100strap and NOT 125 strap correct?
> 
> How would i go about setting my FD? not really for power saving, i would just prefer to allow the voltage to drop to give the cpu a break when i'm not playing it. (i have this think of things working like factory, even after modifications, i know it sounds weird, but i do the same with my cars.) I want to OC my proc, while still maintaining the frequency flux and VD at idle.


reqs for voltage drop at idle:
C1E
offset voltage
I think EIST

reqs for frequency drop at idle:
EIST

EIST = Speedstep


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

Just a quick question... did i get kicked out of the club or something?

Cheers


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> reqs for voltage drop at idle:
> C1E
> offset voltage
> I think EIST
> 
> reqs for frequency drop at idle:
> EIST
> 
> EIST = Speedstep


Not true. You don't need C1E for voltage drop. You only need offset & EIST (and Strap 100).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm talking 3820 owners mate...no 125 strap = no fun.












Anyone that know what C-States can do for power saving will find Strap 125, 166, etc are fun.


----------



## ivanlabrie

My cpu runs 100% 24/7 since I mine primecoins with it...there's no EIST nor offsets for me, they wouldn't save me $ on power


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My cpu runs 100% 24/7 since I mine primecoins with it...there's no EIST nor offsets for me, they wouldn't save me $ on power


Of course when you're running them at 100% 24/7. If you use EIST & offset, they will be useless in your case.










BTW, at what GHz & Vcore you're running for 24/7?


----------



## ivanlabrie

4.4ghz and 1.32v atm.








I was at 1.24v and 4.3ghz with 100mhz strap, but felt like trying some benching at higher clocks and switching straps is problematic with my Gigabyte X79-UD3







so I just leave it be.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4.4ghz and 1.32v atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at 1.24v and 4.3ghz with 100mhz strap, but felt like trying some benching at higher clocks and switching straps is problematic with my Gigabyte X79-UD3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I just leave it be.


Mine @4.5GHz 1.368V 24/7. Strap 100, bclk 105 & multi 43. Previously @4.875GHz 1.464V 24/7. After a couple of 5GHz run with high voltage, my chip degraded & I had to dropped to 4.7GHz for 24/7. Settled @4.5GHz just for giggles.









[EDIT] I forgot the real reason why I'm @4.5GHz. I was experimenting degradation effect on 3820 with VTT > 1.2V. I set to 4.5 because I want to make sure Vcore always below 1.4V. I already got the result & I could go back up to 4.7GHz now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've been running 1.15v/1.15v on imc and vtt and it seemed to increase stability vs higher volts...maybe it was temp related since my H60 kinda sucks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've been running 1.15v/1.15v on imc and vtt and it seemed to increase stability vs higher volts...maybe it was temp related since my H60 kinda sucks.


I'm pretty sure it's chips (CPU & RAM) related. I can get Prime95 Blend stable with lowest VTT/VCCSA (IMC) the BIOS allowed but I'll need to increase it to at least 1.15V for VCCSA (IMC) when running Prime95 with 90% memory. When going for higher frequency with higher Vcore, I'll need to increased this too. I settled at 1.2V for VCCSA since this what XMP (for my RAM) set to & proven to be stable 100% of the time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question... did i get kicked out of the club or something?
> 
> Cheers



*ACCEPTED







*
*Your in , sorry if I missed you







*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You need to use offset voltage for the voltage to drop down when idling. For frequency, you only need at least SpeedStep enabled.
> Hey madman! Have a nice day!


Thanks mate







but it wasn't a nice day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Offset is for the weak


When you do get your hexcore







offset voltage and 100 strap with high multi will keep the beastys idle temps down trust me hexys can get very toasty


----------



## Clos

curious to ask why some are saying 125/166 straps are 'funner' that just 100 strap? Is it because you get more options to tweak and tune? my 3820 i used to have to use 125 strap and 120bclk to be stable 4.56ghz.

If that's the case, i'm not too far into it, and can restart at 125 strap







and go from there. How is the C1E and etc different from the offset/speed step? does it do the same thing but in a different manner?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> curious to ask why some are saying 125/166 straps are 'funner' that just 100 strap? Is it because you get more options to tweak and tune? my 3820 i used to have to use 125 strap and 120bclk to be stable 4.56ghz.


The comment is strictly for 3820s because it's partially unlocked but since Strap 125, 166, etc are available why not use/test it even if you have fully unlocked CPU like 4820k. So far I can tell Strap 125 & 166 may allow you to use slightly less Vcore than Strap 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> If that's the case, i'm not too far into it, and can restart at 125 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and go from there. How is the C1E and etc different from the offset/speed step? does it do the same thing but in a different manner?


C1E, C3, C6 & C7 are called C-States. They are for CPU power saving. They handle the CPU threads/cores individually. To help CPU power saving, when CPU threads/cores enter these states, voltage for that core(s) is/are reduced. This is not something you can monitor with software like CPU-Z but it will reflect the total power consumption of the CPU when idle or lightly loaded.

As for the CPU drop down (voltage & frequency) when idle which you can monitor using software like CPU-Z, that is EIST (SpeedStep) function (& offset voltage). See, both EIST & C-States functions are for CPU power saving. With C-States, you still be able to utilized CPU power saving when offset voltage is not possible.


----------



## Clos

Hrmmm... So i guess the higher strap allows for lower multipliers? causing less stress on the cpu? or am i just shooting in the dark here? I'll gladly swap to a higher strap if it allows for better OC. Like i said, i haven't gotten very far other than voltage set. so... I have no Problem starting over at this point... haha

On a side note:

Do you guys recommend i Fully clear my Bios if i start over?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hrmmm... So i guess the higher strap allows for lower multipliers? causing less stress on the cpu? or am i just shooting in the dark here? I'll gladly swap to a higher strap if it allows for better OC. Like i said, i haven't gotten very far other than voltage set. so... I have no Problem starting over at this point... haha
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> Do you guys recommend i Fully clear my Bios if i start over?


IMO, one is not necessarily better than the other. I'm not saying Strap 125 is better than Strap 100. When going for higher multiplier & unable to get it stable, you might want to try combination of Strap & multiplier. Combination of these two may lead to superior stability. You may experiment if you want & settle at which setting you like the most. Since you like to have offset voltage, I think you're going to settle with Strap 100 (& there is nothing wrong with that).

Load Optimized Default should be enough.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got a lower vcore at 4.4ghz with 125 strap vs 100.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hrmmm... So i guess the higher strap allows for lower multipliers? causing less stress on the cpu? or am i just shooting in the dark here? I'll gladly swap to a higher strap if it allows for better OC. Like i said, i haven't gotten very far other than voltage set. so... I have no Problem starting over at this point... haha
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> Do you guys recommend i Fully clear my Bios if i start over?


Depends on what you're trying to achieve. If you want 5.0GHZ, you'll need to go 125 strap on a 3820 in order to get there due to the 43x multiplier cap. The 125 strap doesn't bring anything to the table except allowing you to use your multipliers against a 125 strap instead of 100, giving 25 more mhz per multi. If you're happy with 4.3, stick with the 100, I personally don't feel it's worth dealing with the uneven RAM multipliers for any less that 4.7GHZ.

You however have a 4820. There is no good reason for you to jump on a 125 strap. I've had my 4820 almost to 5.2GHZ, and I haven't felt the need to set a 125 strap at any point. I also personally recommend the offset voltages, but of course my epeen isn't quite as big as a lot of the 125 strappers on here









If you feel you need to start over, and you're happy with your BIOS, loading the optimized defaults should be just as good as a reflash.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I got a lower vcore at 4.4ghz with 125 strap vs 100.


Lower vcore... that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lower vcore... that.


Yup, I used to run over 1.4v for 4.5 and 1.38v for 4.4, whereas 125 strap 4405mhz takes 1.32v or so.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I got a lower vcore at 4.4ghz with 125 strap vs 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Lower vcore... that.
Click to expand...

True... that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> True... that.


What do you mean?

I can't lower vcore more or I'll get lots of crashes and bsods.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> True... that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> I can't lower vcore more or I'll get lots of crashes and bsods.
Click to expand...

It's "true that" meaning "I agree" or "I concur".









Using Strap 125 does lower Vcore a little bit & I can get it lower more with Strap 166.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lower vcore... that.


When I ran my 3820 at 4.5 on 125 vs 100 it took the same amount of vcore, and I had to bump the RAM I had down a divider because it wasn't stable with my timings at 125. On the 100 strap my offset plus c-states certainly outweighed any potential vcore savings, that I personally didn't see. However, it was worth figuring out some new timings for my memory for 4.7, but I didn't like the 24/7 voltage I'd have to run for that clock, so I ran that chip at 4.3 undervolted.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lower vcore... that.
> 
> 
> 
> When I ran my 3820 at 4.5 on 125 vs 100 it took the same amount of vcore, and I had to bump the RAM I had down a divider because it wasn't stable with my timings at 125. On the 100 strap my offset plus c-states certainly outweighed any potential vcore savings, that I personally didn't see. However, it was worth figuring out some new timings for my memory for 4.7, but I didn't like the 24/7 voltage I'd have to run for that clock, so I ran that chip at 4.3 undervolted.
Click to expand...

MMV, but a lot of ppls have reported that they were able to lower vcore a tad. Luck of the draw though...


----------



## ivanlabrie

In my case it's worth it, but depends on your preferences...when cpu mining is no longer profitable I'll revert to folding.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's "true that" meaning "I agree" or "I concur".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Strap 125 does lower Vcore a little bit & I can get it lower more with Strap 166.


Yeah I like 166 strap







It makes IMC run faster


----------



## runn

Test Run on Water @ 4500 Mhz


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> *ACCEPTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Your in , sorry if I missed you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheers mate!


----------



## Clos

So i decided to stay wifh 100 strap, some reason, i am an unlucky one that needed more voltage to stabilize. But i do have another question.
I changed my load line cal to high (%50). And now even at 100strap, i noticed less difference between bios volt and actual voltage, (per cpu-z), but it seems i had to up vcore up a notch or two. From a average range of 1.416-1.424... now it's 1.432 solid. Which is fine, just curious if it's because of the change in llc, or maybe my cpu breaking in from all the prime95









Thanks


----------



## Imprezzion

Dafuq? My board just went all wonky on me...

I had this AsRock Extreme4 for a couple of weeks now and suddenly out of nowhere my 4.8Ghz OC lost all stability.
Then my 4.75Ghz OC did as well..

So, I went on a hunt why.

And I found it.

My board h as decided to forget some BIOS settings even ever existed.

I've been up and downgrading BIOS's al morning and so far none of them made a difference so not even a BIOS flash fixes it.

Problem is, my BIOS seems to have forgotten the existence of:
Internal PLL Overvoltage (Likely the cause why my >4.5Ghz OC fails)
Real-Time OS Ratio changes

And probably more but those 2 I noticed since I know Int. PLL has a big effect above 4.5Ghz.

So, let's get a straight answer, did my board just go all wonky on me and should I RMA it?


----------



## Clos

Well, i made it to 18 h, 17 min until 1 single core crashed at 1.432 volts. P95 custom. 95% total ram used. What do yall suggest? Up the voltage to 1.40? I have llc at high (50%). Should i do 75%? Or is 18 stable enough? Temps maxed at 79,76,77,80.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I prefer 60% llc...imho. What kind of ram settings are you running? Always isolate ram and cpu oc for proper testing, then oc both when you are ready.


----------



## Clos

Well, my rampage only gives me high 50, ultra at 75 ans extreme at 100/ llc. Im only curre tly overclocking my cpu. Memory in sig rig, running x.m.p 7-8-8-24 @ 1600 havent touched it other than x.m.p setting.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Well, i made it to 18 h, 17 min until 1 single core crashed at 1.432 volts. P95 custom. 95% total ram used. What do yall suggest? Up the voltage to 1.40? I have llc at high (50%). Should i do 75%? Or is 18 stable enough? Temps maxed at 79,76,77,80.


I think that's enough torture for that poor 4820k









Longest I did was 12hr runs on blend , 2hrs or less is enough for me anyways


----------



## Clos

Ah, i always hear so many different lengths of time. So i've stuck with 24 hours normally. Hah. Now i gotta convert to offset mode, adjust pll for lower temps, then, off to memory overclock. Yay...


----------



## pompss

Hello guys
I looking for some help to overclocking my i7 3820 with my asus rampage gene 4 with ddr3 ram 16 gb g.skill f3 2400c10d 16 gtx (8x2)
the max i reach is 4300 mhz but i see other people hit 5.0 ghz.
i read the thread but seems doesnt work becuase mine is asus gene and some setting are not available .
Someone know some overclock setting for my configuration ?
i will be fine with 4.6 and 4.8 ghz


----------



## motokill36

they have the qpi at 125 instead of 100 then they just back down multiplier


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> they have the qpi at 125 instead of 100 then they just back down multiplier


thanks i was able to reach 4.75 ghz with 125 mhz and ratio at 38

any suggestion how to reach the 5ghz??


----------



## Raghar

At what votage?


----------



## pompss

cpu vcore voltage was at 1.500
i try to reach 5.0 ghz but the pc doesnt boot


----------



## Raghar

1.5 is quite large. At what voltage could you do 4.75 GHz?


----------



## pompss

i try to stay 1.410 with 4.8 ghz
try some settings now
i know that 1.410 is the safe voltage to go for 24/7 right??


----------



## pompss

i get 1.400 voltage stable at 4.75 ghz
problem is i cant increase the memory which is at mhz 1333.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay put the 3820 back in and got this .....

[email protected] *2666*


http://valid.canardpc.com/rq8qb1 This ones got a very good IMC


----------



## alancsalt

So what sort of 3dmark physics score do you get with that?


----------



## pompss

well mine reach 5.0 ghz too at 1.540 voltage
the problem is reach 5.0 ghz at 1.425 voltage to save cpu lifespawn.
another thing is that i cant get the memory at 2333 mhz
someone knows some memory ram setting??


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> well mine reach 5.0 ghz too at 1.540 voltage
> the problem is reach 5.0 ghz at 1.425 voltage to save cpu lifespawn.
> another thing is that i cant get the memory at 2333 mhz
> someone knows some memory ram setting??


Every cpu and ram stick is different, but there are some basic guidelines for every type of ram available. We can't tell what type of sticks you got unless you post more info.
Got any pics, stock timing and size info?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Every cpu and ram stick is different, but there are some basic guidelines for every type of ram available. We can't tell what type of sticks you got unless you post more info.
> Got any pics, stock timing and size info?


thanks i figure out
now its running at 2333 mhz /cpu 5.0 ghz 1.560 voltage

wanna try to get down with voltage at 1.425


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> thanks i figure out
> now its running at 2333 mhz /cpu 5.0 ghz 1.560 voltage
> 
> wanna try to get down with voltage at 1.425


Sometimes it's not possible...you'll degrade the hell out of your cpu if you run over 1.45v for extended periods of time.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sometimes it's not possible...you'll degrade the hell out of your cpu if you run over 1.45v for extended periods of time.


as i know 1.410 will be the best for 24/7 right???


----------



## pompss

running i7 3820 4.8 ghz at 1.380 vcore voltage
Iam really Satisfied with my 3820


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> running i7 3820 4.8 ghz at 1.380 vcore voltage
> Iam really Satisfied with my 3820


You can edit previous posts, instead of posting new ones so fast.
I think it's a great vcore for 4.8ghz. Test stability and double check temps, if it's stable like that it's very nice.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So what sort of 3dmark physics score do you get with that?


Much less than the hexy








4C 8T Tri Sli
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420856









6C 12T Tri Sli
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7381533


----------



## alancsalt

Not much different to a good 3770K score?

10scramz - i7-3770K - R9 290X P15912 - Graphics Score 18958 - Physics Score 11135 - Combined Score 10193 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419550
11coolhandluke41 - i7-3770K - GTX 780 P15857 - Graphics Score 18106 - Physics Score 11980 - Combined Score 10968 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068
15opt33 - i7-3770K - GTX Titan P15678 - Graphics Score 17494 - Physics Score 12279 - Combined Score - 11501 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6235532


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

3930k SLI 760 [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7337534

3820 SLI 760 [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7158627
Could get more on this bench


----------



## motokill36

try 11.12.11.33.t2
1.7volts on mem


----------



## motokill36

sorry bit late


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, since my AsRock Extreme4 died I was going to sell my S2011 kit and bought a i5 4670K and Z87X-UD3H to play with but it just can't deliver enough performance.

Now, I managed to buy a 3930k for just €300 and a Rampage IV Extreme (Yes, Extreme, not Formula) for next to nothing so i'm happy









Only, this does mean my 3820 is now sold to someone else along with the back-from-RMA Extreme4 so i'm out gents


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, since my AsRock Extreme4 died I was going to sell my S2011 kit and bought a i5 4670K and Z87X-UD3H to play with but it just can't deliver enough performance.
> 
> Now, I managed to buy a 3930k for just €300 and a Rampage IV Extreme (Yes, Extreme, not Formula) for next to nothing so i'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only, this does mean my 3820 is now sold to someone else along with the back-from-RMA Extreme4 so i'm out gents


Shame about the xtreme 4 , Had one of those sata 3 ports kept dropping out








If you get stuck with 3930k I happen to know a little about them . Let us know how you go with that


----------



## t4ct1c47

Not sure if this is still being updated but please add my i7 4820K at 4860Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/kyngt5


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Shame about the xtreme 4 , Had one of those sata 3 ports kept dropping out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get stuck with 3930k I happen to know a little about them . Let us know how you go with that


Well, I think i'm going to hit a cooling wall pretty quick even with a H320 w/ push-pull Noiseblocker XLP's.

I am obviously hoping for somehting like 4.8Ghz but that'll have to be one hell of a chip as the H320 aint going to cool any more then roughly ~1.35v.


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
will i be able to drop 2400 mem straight in with no volts added other that 1.65 on mem
Its asrock board Ex 4


----------



## Imprezzion

Most likely no.

The memory controller on SB-E isn't near powerful enough to run 2400Mhz without changing a single voltage.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*
> 
> Not sure if this is still being updated but please add my i7 4820K at 4860Mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kyngt5



*ACCEPTED







*
*WELCOME







*


----------



## pompss

is there anyone who runs i7 3820 at 5 ghz with 1.410 or 1.425 voltage???
If yes please post the complete settings i give a try.
I am able to run it at 4.8 ghz at 1.4 stable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> is there anyone who runs i7 3820 at 5 ghz with 1.410 or 1.425 voltage???
> If yes please post the complete settings i give a try.
> I am able to run it at 4.8 ghz at 1.4 stable


First page has 5ghz bios screener


----------



## motokill36

4820 orded


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> First page has 5ghz bios screener


You think that 5.0ghz at 1.425 volts is safe for 24/7 ??
degradation may occur ???


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> You think that 5.0ghz at 1.425 volts is safe for 24/7 ??
> degradation may occur ???


If it runs cool enough it's a great vcore for 5ghz!








I'd go up to 1.45v, more than that and it might degrade faster.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it runs cool enough it's a great vcore for 5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go up to 1.45v, more than that and it might degrade faster.


right know iam at 4.7ghz 1.39v and i think i keep it in this way.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems optimal...you can go higher for benching too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> You think that 5.0ghz at 1.425 volts is safe for 24/7 ??
> degradation may occur ???


That's good vcore








Sin082 SB-E guide says upto 1.56vcore on water . ( That's 1.56vcore full load )
1.42-1.48vc is fine for 24/7
Depends how keen you are for 5gigs of cause









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it runs cool enough it's a great vcore for 5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go up to 1.45v, more than that and it might degrade faster.


No , degeredation CAN POSSIBLY occur from very high VTT & VSCCA volts compared to "high" Vcore
1.45-1.48 is good 5gigs vcore


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's good vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin082 SB-E guide says upto 1.56vcore on water . ( That's 1.56vcore full load )
> 1.42-1.48vc is fine for 24/7
> Depends how keen you are for 5gigs of cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , degeredation CAN POSSIBLY occur from very high VTT & VSCCA volts compared to "high" Vcore
> 1.45-1.48 is good 5gigs vcore


I'm aware of the vtt/vccsa issue with SB, didn't know SB-E had higher tolerance...interesting. Means I can push 5ghz on water probably, for 24/7 operation.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Every 3820 (4 so far 2 ive still got







) ive had will do 5gigs between 1.41 - 1.51vc
Comes down to good w/cooling and the chip in question .

Like this one ( malay ) will do 5gigs @166 strap @ 2666 @1.46vcore
and my spare costa will do 4.9 @ 1.44 @ 2400 @ 125 strap


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yours are way better than mine, but I can't know for certain since my board kinda sucks. (x79-ud3)
I'm happy since it works and whatnot, had a lot of headaches with ivy bridge...lost a lot of $ with failed rma's and stuff. x79 has been solid since day one


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's good vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin082 SB-E guide says upto 1.56vcore on water . ( That's 1.56vcore full load )
> 1.42-1.48vc is fine for 24/7
> Depends how keen you are for 5gigs of cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No , degeredation CAN POSSIBLY occur from very high VTT & VSCCA volts compared to "high" Vcore
> 1.45-1.48 is good 5gigs vcore


As i understand i can push it up it up to 1.48 vcore on water for 27/4. temperature should be no more then 80c right???.
After reading some thread i know that VVT & VSCCA should be no more then 1.2V to avoid degeredation


----------



## ChestySpankers

Thanks to @homecinema-pc









I'm running at 5006 now with my i7-3820 at a max of 55 degrees.








http://valid.canardpc.com/225b2u

Running Aida64 cpu stress test now for 30 minutes, recommendations on duration I need to run it? This is only used for gaming, not 24/7. Max sessions are probably 4 hours or so.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yours are way better than mine, but I can't know for certain since my board kinda sucks. (x79-ud3)
> I'm happy since it works and whatnot, had a lot of headaches with ivy bridge...lost a lot of $ with failed rma's and stuff. x79 has been solid since day one


Yeah I avoided anything with on board gpu








I tried 4 x79 mainboards that failed in some way till I gots a Asus Rampage 4 Formula and that's when the magic started ..........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> As i understand i can push it up it up to 1.48 vcore on water for 27/4. temperature should be no more then 80c right???.
> After reading some thread i know that VVT & VSCCA should be no more then 1.2V to avoid degeredation


That's apparently what they say , bear in mind how high your VSCCA LLC is too . So VSCCA LLC on extreme + *1.185v* should = 1.2v
P.S post a cpu-z validation in your OCN name and I will add you to the Honor Role








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChestySpankers*
> 
> Thanks to @homecinema-pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running at 5006 now with my i7-3820 at a max of 55 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/225b2u
> 
> Running Aida64 cpu stress test now for 30 minutes, recommendations on duration I need to run it? This is only used for gaming, not 24/7. Max sessions are probably 4 hours or so.



*ACCEPTED







*
*WELCOME







*
So cool that my crap still works








Try 2hrs of P95 v27.7 or higher on blend . Is that Avatar for real ?!


----------



## ChestySpankers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try 2hrs of P95 v27.7 or higher on blend . Is that Avatar for real ?!


Unfortunately yes. True story, I have to own that now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChestySpankers*
> 
> Unfortunately yes. True story, I have to own that now.


LOL









Hey I think that this is FULLY SICK



















I brought the A/C to my rig instead its called 'airbending'.......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think that this is FULLY SICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the A/C to my rig instead its called 'airbending'.......


Nice madman, wish I even had AC to begin with...I'm really scared of getting an Asus board, their customer service sucks badly here and I've been burned before. But their bios is truly top notch.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice madman, wish I even had AC to begin with...I'm really scared of getting an Asus board, their customer service sucks badly here and I've been burned before. But their bios is truly top notch.


Thanks maaate







Depending on ambient temps I can have at least 15c case temps , makes a big difference









Asus bios is da bomb very straight forward ( if you have looked at it as many times as I have ! )


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on ambient temps I can have at least 15c case temps , makes a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus bios is da bomb very straight forward ( if you have looked at it as many times as I have ! )


Had tons of fun with my dead MVG...till it died, TWICE.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Case temp 17c



















Gonna prime it for awhile post another pic later


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay 5.1 wanted different ram timings and extra vcore so couldn't be hacked messin with it . Did this instead....

18c case temp [email protected] 3Hrs of P95







Had to up da vcore a little and 2ndary volts


after p95 temps


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing chip!








Can't wait to get my Glacer 240l...how much raddage you think I need for my 3820+r9 290 with mods?


----------



## Clockster

^^

Your aircon setup is bad ass dude lol

Need some advice quickly.

My chip is currently sitting at 4.5Ghz @ 1.26 VCore...That's relatively good right? and its perfectly stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/jj8d5k


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amazing chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my Glacer 240l...how much raddage you think I need for my 3820+r9 290 with mods?


Is there any reason you don't wanna go with Swiftech instead? 360mm rad would be the minimum for your setup. Go with the thickest radiator you can fit in your case. Additional 120/240mm radiator will be good too, especially when going for high overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Your aircon setup is bad ass dude lol
> 
> Need some advice quickly.
> 
> My chip is currently sitting at 4.5Ghz @ 1.26 VCore...That's relatively good right? and its perfectly stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jj8d5k


That is good Vcore. You have nice chip. Average chips can do @4.5GHz with 1.3XX volt.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That is good Vcore. You have nice chip. Average chips can do @4.5GHz with 1.3XX volt.


Thank you

Yeah a certain someone on the forum already pm'd me and told me to push and see what I can get out of it lol
He also reckons its a nice chip.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amazing chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my Glacer 240l...how much raddage you think I need for my 3820+r9 290 with mods?


360/240 and pump / res 1200 liters p/hour with good head pressure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Your aircon setup is bad ass dude lol
> 
> Need some advice quickly.
> 
> My chip is currently sitting at 4.5Ghz @ 1.26 VCore...That's relatively good right? and its perfectly stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jj8d5k


Yeah I put it together with what I could find lying around

Yes I am badass







lol

Ib-e looks really good at these clocks , but will it pull 5 gigahurtles ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> " SNIP "
> That is good Vcore. You have nice chip. Average chips can do @4.5GHz with 1.3XX volt.


Yeah that is sweet vcore 45x100


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is there any reason you don't wanna go with Swiftech instead? 360mm rad would be the minimum for your setup. Go with the thickest radiator you can fit in your case. Additional 120/240mm radiator will be good too, especially when going for high overclock.
> That is good Vcore. You have nice chip. Average chips can do @4.5GHz with 1.3XX volt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 360/240 and pump / res 1200 liters p/hour with good head pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I put it together with what I could find lying around
> 
> Yes I am badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Ib-e looks really good at these clocks , but will it pull 5 gigahurtles ?
> Yeah that is sweet vcore 45x100


Thanks!

And, I already ordered the CM Glacer 240l which is basically a rebranded Swiftech H220 with faster pump and fans. Main factor was price ($130 deal), and availability. You can't buy the h220 or h320 in the States so easily and locally those things don't exist (I'm in Argentina). Didn't go for a full custom loop cause it would've cost way more money, and would be more complicated warranty wise.
The Glacer has a 3500rpm pump and pwm fans that spin up to 2400rpm, I think it was a great deal.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And, I already ordered the CM Glacer 240l which is basically a rebranded Swiftech H220 with faster pump and fans. Main factor was price ($130 deal), and availability. You can't buy the h220 or h320 in the States so easily and locally those things don't exist (I'm in Argentina). Didn't go for a full custom loop cause it would've cost way more money, and would be more complicated warranty wise.
> The Glacer has a 3500rpm pump and pwm fans that spin up to 2400rpm, I think it was a great deal.


I just noticed the Glacer 240L also expandable. 240mm is bare minimum IMO. You can add another 240mm rad to the Glacer 240L for better thermal performance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's made by Swiftech, rebranded by CM and with their own design tweaks like faster pump and fans. And it looks a bit nicer too








I'll see if I can add a second rad once I get the gpu block, gonna run air for a while to save (and meanwhile I'll mine with my 290)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected]@1.45vcore in bios 1hr P95 Case ambient 28c


















Might try 43x100 @ 2666 see how that goes down eh


----------



## ivanlabrie

My CM Glacer is at customs...dammit. Gotta wait till they release it and they will charge me.


----------



## alancsalt

I had customs hold a pair of waterblocks.. I had to ring them up and explain what they were to get them released, but I was charged $50 for the privilege of having them inspected...


----------



## kizwan

Customs is an evil organization...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

But a very needed one ......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Madman, we can live without them


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> But a very needed one ......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Madman, we can live without them


Just replace the customs guys with dogs to sniff for the drugs & bombs. Only need someone to feed them.

Willing to work for food, they would be more productive, will not stare at a chunk of copper for 2 weeks in confusion.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LoooL









Heres about all I can get out of the ram.......











http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man, I really can't wait...Monday can't come fast enough! (I'll go pick my Glacer up and fire it by then)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, I really can't wait...Monday can't come fast enough! (I'll go pick my Glacer up and fire it by then)


Its Tuesday arvo here . so did you get your new cooling config is it up and running yet


----------



## ivanlabrie

I only got a piece of paper with the tracking no. and an internal postal code thingie...gotta go pick it up at customs. Kinda sucks since I expected to pick it up from my local post office, gotta go downtown and pay tax, yikes. Wish me luck! I'll install it in a couple of hours.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## motokill36

hi all
just done
9 hours stable occt
4.5 stable 1.17 vcore
any good ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> hi all
> just done
> 9 hours stable occt
> 4.5 stable 1.17 vcore
> any good ?


Yep 1.17vcore is excellent







4820k ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Finally installed the Glacer...man, I can't believe how I never bothered with wc before. It's amazing










A pic:



If I max out the fans I get 56c under load at 4.4ghz with 1.36v and 125mhz strap. Used to be at 80-85c with my H60 at the same ambient temps (22c).


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep 1.17vcore is excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4820k ?


Yes its a 4820 on water
maybe be good 5ghz chip ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Maybe but not 24/7 from what ive seen . Got another hexy check it

2nd 3930k Costarica Batch no: 3149D093 3602 bios running on 3820 malay settings straight in and turned on









http://valid.canardpc.com/33t6ta











Hmmm not to shabby









I wonder how high the multi can go ?

Try that another time . Did this instead









HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend











http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice, can you help me with my oc madman?
My 3820 does 4.4ghz with 1.36v using 125mhz bclk strap and an underclocked bclk cause of ram (leaves my bclk at 122.37mhz in cpu-z).
I'm having a hard time going to 5ghz, maybe I'm applying too much voltage or some of the other settings are not optimal.
LLC turbo, 60% llc for the other voltages, not sure if I should change the protection temps and percentages in the 3d power section (vrm stuff), but my vrm are set to Exm performance and the turbo amperage and wattage are at 500 each.
Voltages atm: 1.36v for vcore, 1.15v vtt and imc, 1.65 pll and internal pll overvoltage enabled.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I will but I need to sleep first

http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Insane chip! Go sleep...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, can you help me with my oc madman?
> My 3820 does 4.4ghz with 1.36v using 125mhz bclk strap and an underclocked bclk cause of ram (leaves my bclk at 122.37mhz in cpu-z).
> I'm having a hard time going to 5ghz, maybe I'm applying too much voltage or some of the other settings are not optimal.
> LLC turbo, 60% llc for the other voltages, not sure if I should change the protection temps and percentages in the 3d power section (vrm stuff), but my vrm are set to Exm performance and the turbo amperage and wattage are at 500 each.
> Voltages atm: 1.36v for vcore, 1.15v vtt and imc, 1.65 pll and internal pll overvoltage enabled.


Can you do 4.5GHz & run IBT with Very High setting (or Prime95 with ~90% memory for 30 minutes)? I would like to see what temp you get with Glacer.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, can you help me with my oc madman?
> My 3820 does 4.4ghz with 1.36v using 125mhz bclk strap and an underclocked bclk cause of ram (leaves my bclk at 122.37mhz in cpu-z).
> I'm having a hard time going to 5ghz, maybe I'm applying too much voltage or some of the other settings are not optimal.
> LLC turbo, 60% llc for the other voltages, not sure if I should change the protection temps and percentages in the 3d power section (vrm stuff), but my vrm are set to Exm performance and the turbo amperage and wattage are at 500 each.
> Voltages atm: 1.36v for vcore, 1.15v vtt and imc, 1.65 pll and internal pll overvoltage enabled.


iam able to do 4.7 ghz with 1.4100v also 4.8 ghz
my advise is to keep the cpu at 4.6 which offer the almost the same performance of 4.8 ghz.
5.0 ghz you can reach with 1.565v try 131.00 bclk and cpu ratio at 38. leave the voltage in auto and after that try to go down with the core voltage to see the optimal voltage.









for the ram you need to know the timing and spd speed
also u have to enable turbo mode

what MB are you using??


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Can you do 4.5GHz & run IBT with Very High setting (or Prime95 with ~90% memory for 30 minutes)? I would like to see what temp you get with Glacer.


I'll try tonight, 10 hours to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> iam able to do 4.7 ghz with 1.4100v also 4.8 ghz
> my advise is to keep the cpu at 4.6 which offer the almost the same performance of 4.8 ghz.
> 5.0 ghz you can reach with 1.565v try 131.00 bclk and cpu ratio at 38. leave the voltage in auto and after that try to go down with the core voltage to see the optimal voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the ram you need to know the timing and spd speed
> also u have to enable turbo mode
> 
> what MB are you using??


X79-UD3, I'm leaving my ram in XMP settings to test the cpu by itself (2000mhz cl9-9-9-24-2t with 1.6v). Not sure if it's too strenous for the IMC. Might that hurt cpu clocks?


----------



## Difunto

Sup guys! i finally decided to push it to 5ghz! here is my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/jqd2yn



my voltage shoots up to 4.5 when in load


----------



## pompss

here is mine 5.0 ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/trsaz5


----------



## ivanlabrie

Jelly...

I think I was feeding my chip too much vcore...I backed down to 4.65ghz and only takes 1.38v with extreme llc for 100% stable operation. Max temp 67c with 28c ambient.

I'll leave it be for a while, don't have time to test further till tonight.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Jelly...
> 
> I think I was feeding my chip too much vcore...I backed down to 4.65ghz and only takes 1.38v with extreme llc for 100% stable operation. Max temp 67c with 28c ambient.
> 
> I'll leave it be for a while, don't have time to test further till tonight.


Is that max temp when running IBT or Prime95? Your Glacer way better than H100. No surprise there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is that max temp when running IBT or Prime95? Your Glacer way better than H100. No surprise there.


That's primecoin mining...let me run IBT now.

EDIT:

Can't run very high, only 4gb of system ram.
Ambient: 28c
1.38v extreme llc
4.65ghz
122.37mhz bclk
1.15v vtt
1.15v imc
1.65v pll


----------



## kizwan

This with H100 in 32C ambient.



This with custom wc in 28C ambient.


----------



## ivanlabrie

How many rads and loop specs? I only have the 240 rad and no other fans in the case...not near the rad at least.
I'm doing 4.65ghz with 1.38v btw...122.37mhz bclk (underclocked base clock slightly) Factoring vdroop we're pretty close though.


----------



## kizwan

360 + 240 for the loop.

My temps with wc seems a bit (read a lot) high because someone in this forum can get a lot lower temps. YMMV.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, indeed...pump speed/flow and fan rpm/cfm?
A lot of raddage for such temps, same ambient as me pretty much and I can almost match it with a single 240 and my fans at 1500rpm.
If I max everything out I'm sure I can do better. Love the Glacer so far, although I need to get a reservoir to mount it the way I want to.


----------



## kizwan

Try max the fan speed & run IBT again. On second thought, since you can't run IBT with Very High settings, maybe use Prime95 Blend for 30 minutes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try max the fan speed & run IBT again. On second thought, since you can't run IBT with Very High settings, maybe use Prime95 Blend for 30 minutes.


Memory usage changes when using higher intensity, so I'm not sure if it'll affect temps that much.
I'll try prime95 and a cinebench run for you.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Memory usage changes when using higher intensity, so I'm not sure if it'll affect temps that much.
> I'll try prime95 and a cinebench run for you.


More memory means longer run. Temps can be a couple of degrees higher than lower setting. Better use Prime95 Blend (30 minutes run) to compare.

Don't forget setting fan speed to max.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> More memory means longer run. Temps can be a couple of degrees higher than lower setting. Better use Prime95 Blend (30 minutes run) to compare.
> 
> Don't forget setting fan speed to max.


Max fan speed with Glacer 240L and a single exhaust in the rear. Fans in intake and push mode, against a filter.

Ambient temp: 29c
i7 3820 with 123mhz bclk and 4918mhz qpi link
4.8ghz with 1.51v
vtt/imc: 1.24v
pll: 1.75v
extreme llc
30% droop for vtt and imc
Max temp after 10 min of P95 small ffts: 83c (had some throttling apparently, CPU touched 154w under load and it did some 12x multi bursts to keep it down...I changed vrm settings and increased current protection to the max of 124% so maybe 4.8ghz is too much for this board?)
Max temp after IBT high 1 run: 83c



What do you think of its cooling prowess?

I gotta find a more efficient max oc for daily usage...4.65 at 1.38v was nice, but I want moar!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys check this val out I did on my Costarica 3930k

http://valid.canardpc.com/gufjtj


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys check this val out I did on my Costarica 3930k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gufjtj


Insane, I hate you xD

Mine takes 1.53v for single core valid at 5.2ghz, and I couldn't nail it yet. It dies off before I manage to validate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Insane, I hate you xD
> 
> Mine takes 1.53v for single core valid at 5.2ghz, and I couldn't nail it yet. It dies off before I manage to validate.


That would disappoint me immensely ...........

Its still got more in it too







I can even run that that clock @ 2369 dram !

Benching only on this chip at those sorts of clocks with airbending , stock for everything else or I can pull it out and run either 3820 or 3930k









Crazy Cinebench scores.............











and


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Max fan speed with Glacer 240L and a single exhaust in the rear. Fans in intake and push mode, against a filter.
> 
> Ambient temp: 29c
> i7 3820 with 123mhz bclk and 4918mhz qpi link
> 4.8ghz with 1.51v
> vtt/imc: 1.24v
> pll: 1.75v
> extreme llc
> 30% droop for vtt and imc
> Max temp after 10 min of P95 small ffts: 83c (had some throttling apparently, CPU touched 154w under load and it did some 12x multi bursts to keep it down...I changed vrm settings and increased current protection to the max of 124% so maybe 4.8ghz is too much for this board?)
> Max temp after IBT high 1 run: 83c
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of its cooling prowess?
> 
> I gotta find a more efficient max oc for daily usage...4.65 at 1.38v was nice, but I want moar!


Thanks but I prefer we stay at 4.6GHz because I have screenshots for both H100 & custom WC.

Regarding Prime95, better run it at least 30 minutes because you didn't hit max temp yet in just 10 minutes. For IBT, two run should be enough. Also, I just ran High vs. Very High, temps with Very High is between 2 - 4C higher than High.

Based on the 4.6GHz run, Glacer is slightly better than H100. I don't recommend running stress test @1.5V & above but 1.51 - 1.53V should be fine for short stress test run.

Your board should do fine at 4.8GHz. You just need to increase current capability/protection. Mine have it at 120 or 130%. No throttling whatsoever even when @5GHz. You might want to check max TDP your board set to if you still get throttling. Mine by default set to 1000 watts.

5GHz, Prime95 ~90% memory 1 hour, LLC Extreme, 29C ambient. This before my CPU degraded.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I have to admit its been over three years since I've done any overclocking, my last experience being on the i7 920. Getting the 4820K up to 4.86Ghz was laughably easy but getting anywhere past that is a very difficult task, to me at least. I'm currently playing around with voltages as I don't expect to be able to raise the bus much more without some tweaks to the power flow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, x58 was a rather tricky platform to oc, I guess you'd feel right at home with X79.









@kizwan I'll run P95 blend for 30 min and post my results with max fan at 4.65ghz, was too sleepy to do more last night.


----------



## kizwan

Thanks.

Oh yeah, you're asking about pump & fan speed right? Pump is at full speed (D5 pump set at 5) & for fans, they're 5 x SP120s, I don't remember either 3 x SP120 @2350RPM + 2 x SP120 @1700RPM or all @80% speed. I think the former. I keep changing fan speed all the time & forgot to write down the settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No biggie...sounds pretty good, those are excellent fans. On par with Blademasters and I think maybe quieter at certain lower rpm ranges, whilst having good cfm accross fins.

I'm happy with my Glacer, but not loving my cpu, definitely no the best ocer







I'm saving for a 4930k or a used 3930k (whatever comes at or below 400 first) but first I need an R9 290









EDIT: here it is...look at the time it started and the current time in my taskbar.

28c ambient, 4.65ghz 1.38v HT on, max fans


----------



## kizwan

Temps look good. Your Glacer perform very well.







I noticed the CPU frequency...still having throttling issue? Strangely it reported 4.4GHz.

Shame that my custom water cooling doesn't perform well. I can only get a couple of degrees better than yours. Time to re-seat & rotate the CPU block 90 degrees.









29C ambient, hottest core (66C - 29C) 37C above ambient (vs. your 40C above ambient).


Based on the voltage you need for 4.8GHz, I assume there is no way I can persuade you to run @5 Gigahurtless?








(29C ambient, 3 x SP120 on 360mm @1700RPM + 2 x SP120 on 240mm @2350RPM)


----------



## ivanlabrie

I can't run 5ghz at all...4.89 wasn't stable enough to validate and more than that needed two cores and no HT to even run a bench or validate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Check it .......

http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm











At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Check it .......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know what its highest multi is


Nice one!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing! Can I get you to pick a 4930k for me Madman?








Or at least a used 3930k like those...









EDIT: Madman, can you update my CPU-Z valid?

http://valid.canardpc.com/42fmzk


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I will update everyone shortly ive been a bit sidetracked . Just did a rebuild on my rig with a new case







now all the rads are on the inside . Its a 10 slot case .........
http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=2&lv1=22&no=179





Sorry its a bit fuzzy

Had to dremmel




Up and running and needs mor red maybe ?


----------



## kizwan

Top radiator is intake or exhaust? If intake, does that have negative effect on the VRMs cooling in hotter day?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a similar setup, top rad as intake...fans at max speed help cool vrm's.

New valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/2kalaf

May be able to get a big higher. (I'm gonna try to beat my previous XTU and Cinebench scores now!)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Exhaust Kizzo exhaust . XSPC 360 60mm thick and the one up the front is XSPC 2x140 45mm thick . I removed the 2 large fans that were on the side cause I wanna dremmel some more and add clear Perspex and on a hot day I hook up the airbending








P.S I swapped my 680 SOC for ithe case and rads box all accessories . So now all my w/cooling gear is XSPC pump as well 2x D5 @1200lph / res

With bending



 15c case temp


----------



## dorian101

Hi,

been having a weird problem since i bought this new pc:

i have a [email protected]@1.328-1.336 vcore
rog rampage iv formula bios 4601 (problem also happen'd with 4403)
2x8 1600 dominator platinum
x2 7970 xf
seasonic 80+ gold 1050
ocz vector 128
x4 2tb seagate barracuda
corsair h100i
7 64

The problem is with intel speedstep
it doesn't work in some applications, just leaves the cpu 'stuck'@3.7 and not letting it climb
it works well enough with battelfield 4 and metro last light
but no luck with nfs most wanted, a-c black flag or valley benchmark (and ALOT of other stuff too)

it seems the more cpu heavy the application is, the higher the chances of the overclock 'kicking in'
is there a way to make it more aggressive? or is it a bug of some sort?
as i wrote in the specs, i used 2 different bios versions with no luck,
its only if i turn speedstep off completely that i get to use my rated speed of 4.6 but that's just not practical.

My bios overclock settings are pretty simple:
xmp
multi 46
llc 130%/very high
voltage is offset +100
(if i'll remember anything else i'll edit it in)

Did any of you guys have a similar problem with this line of cpu or mobo? if so what did you do to fix it?
ask anything you'd like and i'll get the information in as quick as posssible,
any tip will be very much appreciated!
thanks for reading!


----------



## motokill36

what's power management set to ?


----------



## dmoney1980

Hello everyone!

I have limited experience with overclocking, and was wondering if I can get some expert advice here to stabilize my OC. The settings below will result in 1 core error during prime, yet temps and stability seem fine.

Please take a look and let me know which settings I need to adjust.

The rig
4820k
Asus x79 Pro http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P9X79_PRO/
16GB gskill 1866 RAM (8-9-9-24) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231539
Noctua NH D-14 cooler
Windows 8.1 pro

Here are the BIOS screenshots









































































Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorian101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> what's power management set to ?


completely stock, why?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Sup guys! i finally decided to push it to 5ghz! here is my validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jqd2yn
> 
> 
> 
> my voltage shoots up to 4.5 when in load
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> here is mine 5.0 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/trsaz5
Click to expand...

*NOT ACCEPTED*

Sorry guys but your nice vals are not in your OCN user name . Read first post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amazing! Can I get you to pick a 4930k for me Madman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least a used 3930k like those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Madman, can you update my CPU-Z valid?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/42fmzk


You get the chip and I will bench it for you and tell you if its any good ?








*ACCEPTED*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Madman, you're in Australia...prices there are kinda high :/ Although you get lucky chips xD


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Hey fellas, sorry for going a bit off-topic, but I'm considering joining the club and what's holding me back is finalizing my motherboard choice.
I was going for a Gigabyte X79-UD3, however I had a rather frustrating experience trying to OC my FX-6350 through Gigabyte's BIOS (I had to resort to using AMD's OverDrive) plus I was getting a lot of VRM-throttling (probably because they get too hot).
So, here I am, wondering if people here had a more positive experience OCing with the X79-UD3 and if the VRMs on it are good enough for non-extreme overclocks (<=4.5Ghz).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Madman, you're in Australia...prices there are kinda high :/ Although you get lucky chips xD


Australia doesn't get any more "lucky chips" than anywhere else, just Madman gets lucky.. (Why is there no quivering jelly icon?)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Hey fellas, sorry for going a bit off-topic, but I'm considering joining the club and what's holding me back is finalizing my motherboard choice.
> I was going for a Gigabyte X79-UD3, however I had a rather frustrating experience trying to OC my FX-6350 through Gigabyte's BIOS (I had to resort to using AMD's OverDrive) plus I was getting a lot of VRM-throttling (probably because they get too hot).
> So, here I am, wondering if people here had a more positive experience OCing with the X79-UD3 and if the VRMs on it are good enough for non-extreme overclocks (<=4.5Ghz).


My ud3 has good VRM but the problem is the Bios software, which is rather finnicky with ram.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Alright, thank you very much. I can live with not tweaking my RAM that much, as long as I can actually do proper CPU OC through the BIOS and the VRMs are up to the task.


----------



## Clos

Hey everyone, i have a question. I'd paused my max OC for the meantime... So i'm trying to do a simple 4.5ghz OC with the updated R4G Bios. All i've done is X.M.P memory profile, and everythign works great. But for some reason, when i set the multiplier to 45, it no longer down clocks nor under volt the cpu when Idle. Am i missing something here? I tried Manual cpu voltage (like stock) and Offset, still nothing. Is there something i'm missing?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Hey fellas, sorry for going a bit off-topic, but I'm considering joining the club and what's holding me back is finalizing my motherboard choice.
> I was going for a Gigabyte X79-UD3, however I had a rather frustrating experience trying to OC my FX-6350 through Gigabyte's BIOS (I had to resort to using AMD's OverDrive) plus I was getting a lot of VRM-throttling (probably because they get too hot).
> So, here I am, wondering if people here had a more positive experience OCing with the X79-UD3 and if the VRMs on it are good enough for non-extreme overclocks (<=4.5Ghz).


With X79 Asus is king. Asrock also seems to hold its own. Heard some really mixed things about Gigabyte, and nothing good about MSI.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey everyone, i have a question. I'd paused my max OC for the meantime... So i'm trying to do a simple 4.5ghz OC with the updated R4G Bios. All i've done is X.M.P memory profile, and everythign works great. But for some reason, when i set the multiplier to 45, it no longer down clocks nor under volt the cpu when Idle. Am i missing something here? I tried Manual cpu voltage (like stock) and Offset, still nothing. Is there something i'm missing?


I've had this problem before in win 7

go to start / control panel / hardware and sound /under power options - change power saving settings /change plan settings (the one you are using) /change advanced power settings / scroll down list to processor power management / minimum processor state /settings mine is set for 20% click apply and exit if thats not it then it is a setting in your bios


----------



## Maximization

i am seeing some nice sales for 4820...should i do it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

From 3820 to 4820k? I wouldn't do it...I'd go used 3930k or 4930k and water


----------



## Maximization

i am still working on my custom loop, getting industrial velco and my drill bit this week. but it is taking soo long. according to cpuboss the 4930k has less l3 cache per core then the 3820. really as of today the only upgrades are 4820 or 4960. that upgrade itch is killing me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Does cache make such a big difference? The 4930k has faster IPC and also 50% more cores...








Also, super awesome memory controller, way better for benching imho.


----------



## Maximization

I guess it's a mental thing with me and cache


----------



## motokill36

it is snappier just done 3820 to 4820k


----------



## Maximization

cooler?


----------



## motokill36

yes s bit but it needs very low vcore compared to my 3820 so not that easy to compare
never go's over 51c max load
4.5 at 1.75 vcore
and it has a 360\240 Rads all to its self


----------



## Maximization

i never went over 1.6 on the 3820, 1.75 seems high, got it on your cooling, my plan is a coolgate 140 x 3 rad for just processesor.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think he meant 1.175


----------



## Maximization

thanks , i might have tried 1.7


----------



## motokill36

yes sorry 1.17vcore
yep would have been a fire


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay been searching for the best 24 /7 o/clock on me 3930k with as much settings on auto as possible . Got [email protected]@7-8-7-21-88-1t with + offset volts at .010 and got between 1.336 - 1.36v full load ( intel spec







) and LLC on regular with cpu volts on auto








and P95 1hr on a blend . Awesome chip this one .........


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice! congrats


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

maaate


----------



## arieldeboca

hi guys.
I have a i7 4820k and I have no doubt if normal or high temperatures.
My team is: i7 4820k, 16gb GSkill 2400MHz, asus rampage iv formula, ezcool 750w psu, corsair h100i (so quiet in the screenshot)
Leave the links to screenshots of temperatures in idle and under load (no overclock)
I and change the thermal paste 2 times ( artic silver 5 and zalman ) and always idle temperature is about 40 degrees (Aida 64) and 35 (with cpuid HWMonitor)
These temperatures are normal or not?
Ideas?

room temperature= 24º


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> i never went over 1.6 on the 3820, 1.75 seems high, got it on your cooling, my plan is a coolgate 140 x 3 rad for just processesor.


LooL . I nuked my 1st 3820 going for 5480Mhz @ 1.76vcore









Stay away from those volts if you want to make your 2011 chip have a long life


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LooL . I nuked my 1st 3820 going for 5480Mhz @ 1.76vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from those volts if you want to make your 2011 chip have a long life


you told me 1.6 max a long time ago, i am listening to ya...









i am actully sticking with the 3820 for now, my custom loop has allready cost 641.00 usd and i am not even finished yet, still getting parts, i thank you for giving longevity advise for my cpu.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, I was gonna go for a 4930k but I'm finding it hard to justify the expense...I've found a used 3970x locally for less than the cost of an imported new chip, but can't afford it right now. Hopefully it'll still be available by the end of the year







(or maybe grab a similar deal)
My sucky 3820 does just fine, even with its modest 4.65ghz 24/7 oc.








Oh, and custom loop, a must imho


----------



## Maximization

next year maybe for me a new cpu, really it is not needed for me my ati video cards already work in pci 3 checked last night


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Well, I was gonna go for a 4930k but I'm finding it hard to justify the expense...I've found a used 3970x locally for less than the cost of an imported new chip, but can't afford it right now. Hopefully it'll still be available by the end of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or maybe grab a similar deal)
> My sucky 3820 does just fine, even with its modest 4.65ghz 24/7 oc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and custom loop, a must imho


IB-E is for now not really a viable option . Extra bucks and less clocks = Intel let down









Grab that X chip man if and when you can . 3970x here is about $800 AU here at some retail chain stores .Where 4960X is $1200 AU


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> IB-E is for now not really a viable option . Extra bucks and less clocks = Intel let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab that X chip man if and when you can . 3970x here is about $800 AU here at some retail chain stores .Where 4960X is $1200 AU


It's only 2800 pesos, which equals 378usd. What do you think? I really need to get it...xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's only 2800 pesos, which equals 378usd. What do you think? I really need to get it...xD


378usd














*GET IT YOU SILLY*


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's only 2800 pesos, which equals 378usd. What do you think? I really need to get it...xD
> 
> 
> 
> 378usd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GET IT YOU SILLY*
Click to expand...

*Yeah you SILLY!* It's so cheap, get two, one for me. LMAO.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I couldn't get it!!! Nooooooooooo!









Missed an epic deal.

I'll try to find a better 3820. Or a nice 4820k, is there such thing? I want a better imc but 4930k is too expensive.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I couldn't get it!!! Nooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed an epic deal.
> 
> I'll try to find a better 3820. Or a nice 4820k, is there such thing? I want a better imc but 4930k is too expensive.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Tell me about it, I'm feeling suicidal...but couldn't get enough $ in time.









So, no good ocing 4820k's out there?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*LooooL ^^^^^^^^^^^







*

Damn this was supposed to be underneath kizzo's post


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Tell me about it, I'm feeling suicidal...but couldn't get enough $ in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no good ocing 4820k's out there?


I had no idea you had a 3820! I was seriously contemplating a 4820k as well, but figured if I get a new chip it should be a 4930k or 3930k.

So, you folding for MLP in the Folding Forum War this year?


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Tell me about it, I'm feeling suicidal...but couldn't get enough $ in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no good ocing 4820k's out there?


Mine does 5150 on an h100. I guess I'm not sure what you would consider a "good ocing 4820". IMC doesn't want to hold the RAM higher than 2666 though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> I had no idea you had a 3820! I was seriously contemplating a 4820k as well, but figured if I get a new chip it should be a 4930k or 3930k.
> 
> So, you folding for MLP in the Folding Forum War this year?


I've been going through some tough times so I reverted from folding to mining coins on both gpu and cpu.
As soon as I save enough for a pair of 5850s or a 290X (used) or a 290 I may go back to folding.
Been a while btw, hi there mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Mine does 5150 on an h100. I guess I'm not sure what you would consider a "good ocing 4820". IMC doesn't want to hold the RAM higher than 2666 though.


That sounds decent, what vcore?
If I can sell mine and get a 4820k for free I'm doing it...local prices are nuts, so that is a possibility.


----------



## ikdilsli

I tried 4 x79 mainboards that failed in some way till I gots a Asus Rampage 4 Formula and that's when the magic started


----------



## MerkageTurk

Love my formula


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've been going through some tough times so I reverted from folding to mining coins on both gpu and cpu.
> As soon as I save enough for a pair of 5850s or a 290X (used) or a 290 I may go back to folding.
> Been a while btw, hi there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds decent, what vcore?
> If I can sell mine and get a 4820k for free I'm doing it...local prices are nuts, so that is a possibility.


1.514 v Felt like it could have gone higher, but the H100 was very much at its limit. Also wasn't stable. Runs 4.7 like a champ though. Good temps, I think the vcore is ~1.4 (I'm at work and can't check). Having access to the full set of multipliers is pretty handy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Indeed...knowing the ivy bridge chips, ivy-e should be really voltage resilient...more than our loyal 3820 even was. (I hope so)
Now, to find a buyer for this chip


----------



## waterwawe

I think i get a really good 3820, i'm running it on 4.7GHz with 1.36V.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice, mine does 1.39v at 4.65ghz but starts to get nasty over 4.7ghz (vcore wise). Did you try higher and/or memory overclocks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikdilsli*
> 
> I tried 4 x79 mainboards that failed in some way till I gots a Asus Rampage 4 Formula and that's when the magic started


Same here







ECS bran new DOA , Asrock Sata 3 ports kept dropping out , Gigabyte totally useless / crap bio's . And my formula when I first got it died from dodgey bios chips rma'd it hasnt missed a beat since









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Love my formula


Yup has all the setting options I need

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterwawe*
> 
> I think i get a really good 3820, i'm running it on 4.7GHz with 1.36V.


Not bad at all but mine is of cause much better



















and


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> 1.514 v Felt like it could have gone higher, but the H100 was very much at its limit. Also wasn't stable. Runs 4.7 like a champ though. Good temps, I think the vcore is ~1.4 (I'm at work and can't check). Having access to the full set of multipliers is pretty handy.


I lied. Just loaded it up in IBT and it's 1.296v at 4.7.


----------



## Maximization

As soon as my custom loop is set up I am back in game


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> As soon as my custom loop is set up I am back in game


Post pics here when you done.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1









Love my 3820, it's making me 5 bucks per day mining coins...yeah!


----------



## kizwan

Love my 3820 too. Even though already degraded after a couple of 5.0 - 5.2 Gigahurtless run @1.54 - 1.63V, it still running strong @4.7GHz 24/7.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mine degraded slightly as well, from 1.38v to 1.395v at 4.65ghz...Still decent for all around usage.









I'm saving for a 3930k or 4930k.


----------



## spacin9

22 hrs prime 95 90 percent RAM usage stable.http://valid.canardpc.com/ecw4y1


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> 22 hrs prime 95 90 percent RAM usage
> 
> stable.http://valid.canardpc.com/ecw4y1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*ACCEPTED*










Okay a P95 screener looks like this .......



Snip it while running to see time started and the time in windows , voltages , temps ect . So everone can appreciate that epic p95 run....
Is your P95 version 27.7 or above ? Its got AVX instructions for 2011 / Sandybee and Ivybee


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Snip it while running to see time started and the time in windows , voltages , temps ect . So everone can appreciate that epic p95 run....
> Is your P95 version 27.7 or above ? Its got AVX instructions for 2011 / Sandybee and Ivybee


Yeah.. I'll do that. I have Prime 95 27.9 build one now. Core 4 is killing me. Averages 5-10c higher than the others.

*updated* 24 hrs. prime 95 27.9 Never got over 80c with a Corsair H80i. Very nice cooler.


----------



## younkster11

I would like to be added to the list if I could.
http://valid.canardpc.com/bln1ma


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *younkster11*
> 
> I would like to be added to the list if I could.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bln1ma


*ACCEPTED*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Is there anyone out there ........ ?


----------



## alancsalt

The world was destroyed yesterday.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The world was destroyed yesterday.....


Your tellin me ! Ive been doin B4F


----------



## alancsalt

That's probably where everyone is.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's probably where everyone is.....


Yep sounds about right


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your tellin me ! Ive been doin B4F


Now I want to buy BF4.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I want to buy BF4.


BF4 has some issues like the stage im at now mouse wont respond after certain cut scene on Valkarie flight deck

COD Ghosts is better . Diff storyline 10 years after end of word and I can use Xbox 360 controller . Paid $69 AU each for em but not at once


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> BF4 has some issues like the stage im at now mouse wont respond after certain cut scene on Valkarie flight deck
> 
> COD Ghosts is better . Diff storyline 10 years after end of word and I can use Xbox 360 controller . Paid $69 AU each for em but not at once


Now I don't want to buy BF4.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I don't want to buy BF4.


COD Ghosts = 33gig hd space !


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Alright so i finally put my 3820 under water. Whats a safe max vcore for the 3820? I would like to push it to the limits to get better performance out of my gpus

I mean max i should go and keep it stable as possible also.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Alright so i finally put my 3820 under water. Whats a safe max vcore for the 3820? I would like to push it to the limits to get better performance out of my gpus
> 
> I mean max i should go and keep it stable as possible also.


Try to keep it below 1.5, DO NOT exceed 1.6 as mad man can attest. 1.52 is the limit I set for myself when I'm doing bench runs.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Alright so i finally put my 3820 under water. Whats a safe max vcore for the 3820? I would like to push it to the limits to get better performance out of my gpus
> 
> I mean max i should go and keep it stable as possible also.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Try to keep it below 1.5, DO NOT exceed 1.6 as mad man can attest. 1.52 is the limit I set for myself when I'm doing bench runs.
Click to expand...

Max somewhere around 1.56 -1.58v full load , but like da sneaky said set your own limits . Comes down to the silicon lottery . Try going for 5 gigs first around 1.45vc in bios or lower , don't for get to compensate for LLC


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Try to keep it below 1.5, DO NOT exceed 1.6 as mad man can attest. 1.52 is the limit I set for myself when I'm doing bench runs.


Thanks maaaaate


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna experiment with my X79-UD3 soon...I might land a few Xeon chips, mostly ES stuff so no hwbot with them but will be fun to play with them.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive been goin nutsa with my new bench card........... 3D Mk11 P



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7610631


----------



## ivanlabrie

You gotta push that sucker harder man!









Nice grab btw, I might land a few of those soon...in a month or two.


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys i have a asus rampage gene i got my cpu up 2 4.5ghz but i can get 4,6ghz to work i could use some plz


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna experiment with my X79-UD3 soon...I might land a few Xeon chips, mostly ES stuff so no hwbot with them but will be fun to play with them.


If you land that, you should fire up for team BBQ in the FFW to ummmmm make sure it's stable







(Please excuse the SPAM, we need more cooks).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Say what you wanna say here doesnt bother me at all ......









http://hwbot.org/submission/2461443_


----------



## mtbiker033

so I noticed there was a new bios for my board, 2.90 and in its description it said "Correct memory speed under OS task manager" which I never noticed I had a problem with anyway but what the heck I updated. I was hoping for a disable spread spectrum feature but nope.

so I am using offset voltage and bclk of 100, in windows it used to fluctuate a little but now it's 99.98 constantly.







disable spread spectrum should be in the bios but it isn't. I emailed asrock asking if they would be adding it to the bios but never got a response. oh well.

so some of the settings changed a little and I put back my same settings that have been stable and started up prime95 to test a little on the new bios and I am getting a clock_watchdog_timeout blue screen. I can't seem to find out what this means, anyone have experience with that error?

Update

So I have been working on a new oc since the new bios is demanding it, went back to fixed mode and tested out for 3 runs of LinX max memory at:http://valid.canardpc.com/ydybys

max temps were 68, going to roll with this and see how it goes!


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Say what you wanna say here doesnt bother me at all ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2461443_


I've got two of those waiting for me to pick up at the depot right now. Have you tried re-flashing them to 290x's?


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys i have a asus rampage gene i got my cpu up 2 4.5ghz but i can get 4,6ghz to work i could use some plz


You have to post your settings so people could know how to assist you, or you could read few pages back what others (madman) posted and try settings yourself.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> If you land that, you should fire up for team BBQ in the FFW to ummmmm make sure it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse the SPAM, we need more cooks).


I might grab a couple of 2670v2's from a local ocn'er...no folding on them though. They are for cpu mining duties.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I might grab a couple of 2670v2's from a local ocn'er...no folding on them though. They are for cpu mining duties.


Isn't Primecoin the only thing you can still mine on a CPU (profitably)?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Isn't Primecoin the only thing you can still mine on a CPU (profitably)?


XPM and Protoshares too...also, you can do some speculation and mine to hold coins.
I'm assisting a gpu mining farm owner to include cpu miners, so we're gonna do some testing to find the ideal cpu for the job. So far 2670v2 in pairs, using a cheap z9pe board seems to be the way to go, while still supporting 4 gpus per rig.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> You have to post your settings so people could know how to assist you, or you could read few pages back what others (madman) posted and try settings yourself.


well all i changed was the cpu muti and cpu vcore and loadline cab and the blck 107mhz cpumutl 43 cpu vcore 1.320v loadline calb was on high


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I noticed there was a new bios for my board, 2.90 and in its description it said "Correct memory speed under OS task manager" which I never noticed I had a problem with anyway but what the heck I updated. I was hoping for a disable spread spectrum feature but nope.
> 
> so I am using offset voltage and bclk of 100, in windows it used to fluctuate a little but now it's 99.98 constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disable spread spectrum should be in the bios but it isn't. I emailed asrock asking if they would be adding it to the bios but never got a response. oh well.
> 
> so some of the settings changed a little and I put back my same settings that have been stable and started up prime95 to test a little on the new bios and I am getting a clock_watchdog_timeout blue screen. I can't seem to find out what this means, anyone have experience with that error?
> 
> Update
> 
> So I have been working on a new oc since the new bios is demanding it, went back to fixed mode and tested out for 3 runs of LinX max memory at:http://valid.canardpc.com/ydybys
> 
> max temps were 68, going to roll with this and see how it goes!


You seem to be all over that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> I've got two of those waiting for me to pick up at the depot right now. Have you tried re-flashing them to 290x's?


No i havent never flashed a Radeon card before cause this is my first one . Got voltage controll last nite 1175 / 1445 on mem @ 1.313v but its got huge vdroop to 1.265v .
Its a beast of a card my single card scores are enormus like my ..... LooooL











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> You have to post your settings so people could know how to assist you, or you could read few pages back what others (madman) posted and try settings yourself.


Yeah what he said ......... my mind is strong but not strong enough to read yours dude


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No i havent never flashed a Radeon card before cause this is my first one . Got voltage controll last nite 1175 / 1445 on mem @ 1.313v but its got huge vdroop to 1.265v .
> Its a beast of a card my single card scores are enormus like my ..... LooooL


Have a look at this thread if you get time: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread

You could be one of the lucky ones. I'm about to take mine out of their boxes now


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been goin nutsa with my new bench card........... 3D Mk11 P
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7610631


congrats mad, my custom loop will be set up in a few weeks, see how far i can go


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneakyBushNinja*
> 
> Have a look at this thread if you get time: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread
> 
> You could be one of the lucky ones. I'm about to take mine out of their boxes now


I rekon i could be but i have little clue on how to get it to tell me . Read the info , deer with no eyes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> congrats mad, my custom loop will be set up in a few weeks, see how far i can go


Thanks maaaaate









Heres my best yet........... Sapphy R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620088


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Will a 4820k overclocked do well with 3 x 290 gpus? I just got my Rampage iv extreme in and not sure if I should dish out for the 4930k or rock out a 4820. All I do is game lol. I aplogize if this has been gone over in here, I am starting from the beginning now and will attempt to read it all tonight


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Will a 4820k overclocked do well with 3 x 290 gpus? I just got my Rampage iv extreme in and not sure if I should dish out for the 4930k or rock out a 4820. All I do is game lol. I aplogize if this has been gone over in here, I am starting from the beginning now and will attempt to read it all tonight


I wouldnt bother with IB-E go a 3930k it should clock to 5 gigs no problem but if your gaming a quaddie will stiil have the goods . Ive got a 3820 that will run 2666 on da mem at 5 gigs . 4820k wont clock stable at 5 gigs but allegedly has a better imc . A good p/s is essential . A single 290 will pull 750w at da wall


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm running two PSU's, I've been as high as quad 7970's for a brief moment







That was on an FX8350 that just couldn't push it. It did well don't get me wrong but was seriously not where it should have been, Not even close. My 2600k pushed 3 7970's to the same in game fps as 4 of them on the FX cpu LOL!

I am going x79 because I want real pcie 3.0 and the bandwidth. I am seeing the 3930k's go for only like 40 bucks less than the 4930k even used :/ But 4820k is only 300 bones but if its' a big difference I have no problem forking up for the 4930k but if the 4820 can push them then I see no reason. I don't really benchmark, I want smooth high fps in games.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sounds like youve made your mind up . Yeah if you can save some paper go da quaddie


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I rekon i could be but i have little clue on how to get it to tell me . Read the info , deer with no eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks maaaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my best yet........... Sapphy R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620088


You just download and run that "hawaiinfo12.exe" program, and if you get F800XXXX you can unlock the extra shaders the 290 is missing from the x, by flashing a 290x bios. I got 801XXXX ... No dice.


----------



## alancsalt

Aussies! Is PCCaseGear all screwed up after the front page for you too??? If so they'll be losing sales all weekend. (As you can guess, site is not working for me.)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

i will ave a looksy for ya


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Seems fine to me must be murphy in those quad 'green things' heres the page you SHOULD be looking at LooooL









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1575


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sounds like youve made your mind up . Yeah if you can save some paper go da quaddie


Just ordered me a 4820k









Now if these retailers would get more 290's back in stock!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Just ordered me a 4820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if these retailers would get more 290's back in stock!!!!


When its up and running do a cpu-z val and i will add you to the list


----------



## alancsalt

Not working for me.. I'll try clearing cache..

EDIT: Gee, guess what's working fine now....after clearing cache..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres that link again

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1575


----------



## alancsalt

If I was gonna look at red stuff, wouldn't I be looking at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1555

As it is I'm looking at http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1577 wishing that KingPin Classified would magically appear before Chrissy......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good grief salty thats a weeks hol at da gold coast !
Good but expensive 'green things'


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Any suggestion for good overclocking quad channel ram? I'm currently using the Trident X series and they have been superb at overclocking but not sure how different that is with quad channel. Thanks









I'm stoked to be joining the x79 crew!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Any suggestion for good overclocking quad channel ram? I'm currently using the Trident X series and they have been superb at overclocking but not sure how different that is with quad channel. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stoked to be joining the x79 crew!!!


Glad to have ya








especially since we are running 'red things ' in our rigs too









Much the same to o/c . I have bios screeners on da first page to get you started . They should work on your soon to be 4820k


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Glad to have ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since we are running 'red things ' in our rigs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much the same to o/c . I have bios screeners on da first page to get you started . They should work on your soon to be 4820k


Thanks! My apologies, in my excitement I have forgotten to do the most basic of things.... read the OP all the way through









Should have validation by Monday or Tuesday!

I plan to have at least 3 red things in my system, might go 4


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Thanks! My apologies, in my excitement I have forgotten to do the most basic of things.... read the OP all the way through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have validation by Monday or Tuesday!
> 
> I plan to have at least 3 red things in my system, might go 4


4? Nice!









Going to get one 290X myself end of this month.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 4? Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get one 290X myself end of this month.


Definitely 3 but I am a lover of quad setups so we'll see







Now if these places would just get these 290's back in stock and bring the price back to 400 where it should be I can make this happen


----------



## skitz9417

i may get a r9 290x or a 280x if the there some good coolers coming out


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm running an overclocked single 290 at the moment and even on 1440p resolution it pushes very nice fps. It's definitely the absolute best buy. Easy to OC, faster than 780 and only $400.00


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm running an overclocked single 290 at the moment and even on 1440p resolution it pushes very nice fps. It's definitely the absolute best buy. Easy to OC, faster than 780 and only $400.00


doesnt it sound like a hair dyer ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

At 100% fan speed absolutely LOL! Mine is set to not really go over 60% which is not bad at all, it's of course not silent but it's quieter at that speed than my old reference 6990







With headphones on I don't even know it's running at that speed and I'm overclocked to 1150/1500 on that fan speed with no downclocking or other issues.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> At 100% fan speed absolutely LOL! Mine is set to not really go over 60% which is not bad at all, it's of course not silent but it's quieter at that speed than my old reference 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With headphones on I don't even know it's running at that speed and I'm overclocked to 1150/1500 on that fan speed with no downclocking or other issues.


nice what res do u game at ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> nice what res do u game at ?


2560x1440


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 2560x1440


u think a r9 290x could handle 3 screen gaming and sry for being off topic


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yes and No, it depends on how much eye candy filters you want to use in the games haha. I'd suggest at least two for a nice smooth playable frame rate with settings turned up.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yes and No, it depends on how much eye candy filters you want to use in the games haha. I'd suggest at least two for a nice smooth playable frame rate with settings turned up.


well when gamimg i dont use aa or fxaa/msaa


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well when gamimg i dont use aa or fxaa/msaa


At the resolution you have with 3 screens you absolutely don't need those filters!









A single overclocked 290x will absolutely be playable but if you want 60+ fps or reach that of a 120hz monitor you'll definitely need to add more. There are a few people in the 290 club thread that are on eyefinity with single card.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Homecinema!

I feel so noob asking this, but I've never had to look in to it before LOL.... getting the rig in to quad channel is just using 4 dimms right? So I can just order another trident x kit ( I already have 2 x 4g) and I'll be set correct?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> At the resolution you have with 3 screens you absolutely don't need those filters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single overclocked 290x will absolutely be playable but if you want 60+ fps or reach that of a 120hz monitor you'll definitely need to add more. There are a few people in the 290 club thread that are on eyefinity with single card.


nah i dont mind being below 60 fps and i will never need 120mhz screens


----------



## skitz9417

hey im just wondering is this a troll http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-XFX-AMD-Radeon-R9-290X-4GB-GDDR5-2DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort-pci-e-Video-/141135605671?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20dc566fa7&_uhb=1


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

LOL no, he states in the description that once you paid he will bill you for 600.00 + shipping. But it's very misleading yes.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> LOL no, he states in the description that once you paid he will bill you for 600.00 + shipping. But it's very misleading yes.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hey im just wondering is this a troll http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-XFX-AMD-Radeon-R9-290X-4GB-GDDR5-2DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort-pci-e-Video-/141135605671?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20dc566fa7&_uhb=1


A stated price is what matters. In this case the organization is what should move and intervene by removing it from listing and sending seller a warning. In fact the stated price can be viewed as final and the organization has right to ENFORCE the listed price when the listed price isn't a honest mistake, or a proof of complete incompetency (in which the organization has full right to forbid the person to participate in any further activity which concerns the organization).

Saying 600$ in description is felony when the listed price is 1$. Are people from Louisiana like that or is he 15?


----------



## Maximization

they do that allot, 4960x was 650, but shipping was 700, experianced ebayer can see them a mile away.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> u think a r9 290x could handle 3 screen gaming and sry for being off topic


No off topic here man , dont be sorry . All questions are relevent and will try to answer accurately and consistantly about whatever








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Homecinema!
> 
> I feel so noob asking this, but I've never had to look in to it before LOL.... getting the rig in to quad channel is just using 4 dimms right? So I can just order another trident x kit ( I already have 2 x 4g) and I'll be set correct?


As long as they are the same eg: CL 11 , PC 17000 ( 2133 ) , same brand . But i run GSkill Ripjaws X CL 11 for sandy bridge not even the same batch no's and they clock real good man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> A stated price is what matters. In this case the organization is what should move and intervene by removing it from listing and sending seller a warning. In fact the stated price can be viewed as final and the organization has right to ENFORCE the listed price when the listed price isn't a honest mistake, or a proof of complete incompetency (in which the organization has full right to forbid the person to participate in any further activity which concerns the organization).
> 
> Saying 600$ in description is felony when the listed price is 1$. Are people from Louisiana like that or is he 15?


Or slightly inbred perhaps







LooL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Homecinema!
> 
> I feel so noob asking this, but I've never had to look in to it before LOL.... getting the rig in to quad channel is just using 4 dimms right? So I can just order another trident x kit ( I already have 2 x 4g) and I'll be set correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are the same eg: CL 11 , PC 17000 ( 2133 ) , same brand . But i run GSkill Ripjaws X CL 11 for sandy bridge not even the same batch no's and they clock real good man
Click to expand...

P67 is dual channel no matter how many sticks you put in AFAIK. (or is yr sig rig out of date?)

If a mobo is dual channel, that's it. X79 is quad channel.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've seen folks claiming 4 sticks vs 2 sticks at same clocks were better for 2d benching, in SB, Ivy and Haswell platforms.


----------



## skitz9417

new mobo and 5ghz oc http://valid.canardpc.com/ysq2d2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> new mobo and 5ghz oc http://valid.canardpc.com/ysq2d2


Beat your 5030mhz and i will update you


----------



## skitz9417

ok i will try later i have work right now


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Beat your 5030mhz and i will update you


hey im just asking when u oc ur cpu under water did ur temps go down much ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P67 is dual channel no matter how many sticks you put in AFAIK. (or is yr sig rig out of date?)
> 
> If a mobo is dual channel, that's it. X79 is quad channel.....


Yea I have the R4E board and am waiting on my 4820k to arrive


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hey im just asking when u oc ur cpu under water did ur temps go down much ?


Yerp it did about 3c-5c but it comes down to the solder job done on the IHS at factory and how well you seated the block


----------



## skitz9417

well i will watercooling my cpu in a week or two so


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hey im just asking when u oc ur cpu under water did ur temps go down much ?


*H100 vs. custom watercooling*

*H100*
ambient 31C, hottest core 78C, delta (78C - 31C) 47C


*Watercooling*
ambient 28C, hottest core 66C, delta (66C - 28C) 38C


Temp reduced around ~9C. This is what I got @5GHz in 29C ambient.


I'm using two slim radiator; HL Black Ice GTS 360 & XSPC EX240 radiators with Corsair SP120 high performance fans. SP120 x five of them at full speed are indeed loud but they're nice loud, not annoying loud, to my ears at least. I'm running them at 50% speed (~1175 RPM) 24/7. This is comparison between running them at 50% & 100% speed (water temp only approximate because of technical reason). The difference only ~3 to 4 Celsius on the hottest core.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ambient 32C, water temp 39C, 50%, delta (84C - 32C) 52C


ambient 31C, water temp 35C, 100%, delta (80C - 31C) 49C


ambient 29C, water temp 36C, 50%, delta (79C - 29C) 50C


ambient 32C, water temp 37C, 100%, delta (78C - 32C) 46C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And thats how you do a proper comparison . Thanks kizzy


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And thats how you do a proper comparison . Thanks kizzy


Thanks madman. I'm glad you approve.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks madman. I'm glad you approve.


will im using the xspc rx360 rad with sp120 or sliverstones a122 fans


----------



## thethat

I would like to be validated, and also get some help/feedback.
http://valid.canardpc.com/it0hbv

I feel like I am using way too many volts.



1.36v in bios, LLC set to extreme.

Any feed back would be appreciated.

(I get crashes at lower voltage)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> I would like to be validated, and also get some help/feedback.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bln1ma
> 
> I feel like I am using way too many volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.36v in bios, LLC set to extreme.
> 
> Any feed back would be appreciated.
> 
> (I get crashes at lower voltage)


3820 validation but 4820k screenshot?


----------



## thethat

Wrong link. I'll fix it once I am done work. Sorry.


----------



## thethat

The IBT on high passed, then I ran the OCCT, because something that crashes later on.

Sorry about the confusion earlier. Here is a 4.5ghz with a way better voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/s9b2ha


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks madman. I'm glad you approve.










Looks like i have a new avatar








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> Wrong link. I'll fix it once I am done work. Sorry.


I will add you to the list when i gets home this arvo


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> Wrong link. I'll fix it once I am done work. Sorry.


Silicon lottery. Too bad you got a chip that need more voltage but it's not too bad. Just checked with the entry at first post. Your chip voltage requirement is pretty much similar with anyone else. IMO, silicon lottery with IVY-E is pretty bad. Do you know whether your chip is Malay or Costa Rica?


----------



## thethat

Yeah, I felt that my first post was using too much voltage... I had my 3820 at 1.35v for 4.625ghz..

I believe that it is Costa Rica. I'll have to double check later, but I don't have a picture of it before i placed it inside.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> Yeah, I felt that my first post was using too much voltage... I had my 3820 at 1.35v for 4.625ghz..
> 
> I believe that it is Costa Rica. I'll have to double check later, but I don't have a picture of it before i placed it inside.


You can see the origin of the chip on the box.


----------



## thethat

Costa Rica then.


----------



## motokill36

Had any one else her unparked there cores ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Do you need to do that at all?

Any bench numbers?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Sad face... cpu and ram just now shipped out today. Ah well I'm off Friday! Can't wait!!!


----------



## specopsFI

I want in!

I used to have a rather nice 3820 that did 4.9GHz 3DMark runs with very little effort, but I ran it at 4.3GHz since I like my idle states. Still, it left me with a soft spot for 2011 quads so of course the 4820 with its k and all was something I had to try.

Happy I did.



http://valid.canardpc.com/bt7h4q

The temps could allow aiming for 4.7GHz (NH-D14 SE2011 with dual NF-P14 fans) but I'm thinking diminishing returns and also the fact that it's freezing cold here now but there will be summer, someday...

Whereas the CPU seems solid, my memory is giving me slight headaches. I knew this Team Group stuff wasn't the greatest, but I got it dirt cheap (the cheapest 4x4GB kit I could find, no matter the specs). I'm not exactly disappointed in it since it's doing the rated speed and timings at 1.575V (rated at 1.65V) but it seems to be the first kit ever for me that doesn't like 1T command rate. It runs it fine in both memtest86+ and Prime blend, but only until I reboot. On reboot, the computer won't even POST! It keeps trying and finally recovers with "Overclocking failed! Run SETUP" message. Each and every time. From cold boot I go to BIOS and change it to 1T, save changes and exit: no errors in testing. I reboot and no POST. I change it back to 2T and it reboots fine every time.

Does that make sense in regards to command rate setting? Is it normal for it to always fail on reboot but run fine from cold boot? Could it be the mobo BIOS, haven't updated my P9X79 from 4302 to 4502.


----------



## ino8

Sounds like the motherboard is failing to train the memory at those settings (assuming XMP?). Will probably need to run manual timings to find what works with 1T command rate.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Sounds like the motherboard is failing to train the memory at those settings (assuming XMP?). Will probably need to run manual timings to find what works with 1T command rate.


The timings are from XMP, yes. So loosening some of the main four could be the key to 1T? I suppose losing a CAS cycle to gain 1T wouldn't be a great tradeoff but perhaps TRCD, TRP, TRAS? Or would it require to go deeper and trying different sub timings? I haven't bothered myself with RAM timings that much, not sure if I want to shuffle it up too much just to get 1T. It's just that I'm used to run 1T


----------



## ino8

I'd bump the voltage to 1.65 and try again. If that doesn't work and memory training is failing then that means you'd need to set sub-timings manually, yes.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> I'd bump the voltage to 1.65 and try again. If that doesn't work and memory training is failing then that means you'd need to set sub-timings manually, yes.


This. I would run them at their rated voltage for a while and see how that goes. If it works then slowly start to undervolt again and see what happens.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i have a new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add you to the list when i gets home this arvo


Hey guys i will update youse..... got side tracked.......

Homecinema -Pc [email protected]@2428 CF 290,s [email protected] *P25169*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7638360


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dat graphics score


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

glad you approve man ......im just gettin started


----------



## Kurio

Hello. Having a UD4 board and 4820K.

Got dem custom loop with alot of cooling.

Was thinking about trying to hit 4.8GHz or higher, is this even possible with the 4820K easily with a pretty normal chip?


----------



## Kurio

Into BIOS now. Setting XMP and 48x4.

Setting voltage to 1.4V.

Are there really some more settings I need to do, or is this is? Coming from Z77, so X79 isn't my mainfield.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> glad you approve man ......im just gettin started


Fedex dropped off my cpu and ram today... can't wait to get home!!!! Going to do some bench tests with my 2600k first then have something to compare to.









Not even gonna look at my FX8350 scores LOL


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Still waiting on the ram ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Into BIOS now. Setting XMP and 48x4.
> 
> Setting voltage to 1.4V.
> 
> Are there really some more settings I need to do, or is this is? Coming from Z77, so X79 isn't my mainfield.


Have a gander at the bios screeners on the first page it will help you . 3820 has locked multi , yours doesnt


----------



## MrWhiteRX7




----------



## Eeyore888

Just got my 4820k yesterday. So far I've got her at a dirty OC 4.7ghz 1.35V.

While seeing some others scores from IntelBurnTest, I've noticed my CPU is scoring WAYYYYYYYYYYYY low...



What am I doing wrong here? Pretty sure I've grabbed all the chipset drivers and such...

Specs:
4820k 4.7g 1.35V
2x8gb G.Skill Trident X 1866 XMP#2
Asus Sabertooth


----------



## Heidi

So guys..will it pays to get the 4820 instead of 3820 which cannot OC? I mean, no more than 4.3GHz coz I can't use straps on my system! What is the experiences, and does it pass any less heat than 3820 due to 22nm and lower voltages?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> So guys..will it pays to get the 4820 instead of 3820 which cannot OC? I mean, no more than 4.3GHz coz I can't use straps on my system! What is the experiences, and does it pass any less heat than 3820 due to 22nm and lower voltages?


4820k = 22nm hotter ( above 4.5 - 4.6Ghz ) cause its smaller die . Depends on silicon lottery . But alegedley have better imc than 3820 eg: 2600 + . But i have 3820 that will do 166 strap and 2666+ dram speed so go figure









Giga board eh ? Id spend da moola on a board that can run and o/clock on all straps first before gettin another chip . Besides 4820k you can get anytime


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Just got my 4820k yesterday. So far I've got her at a dirty OC 4.7ghz 1.35V.
> 
> While seeing some others scores from IntelBurnTest, I've noticed my CPU is scoring WAYYYYYYYYYYYY low...
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Pretty sure I've grabbed all the chipset drivers and such...
> 
> Specs:
> 4820k 4.7g 1.35V
> 2x8gb G.Skill Trident X 1866 XMP#2
> Asus Sabertooth


Try windows update and get service pack 1


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> So guys..will it pays to get the 4820 instead of 3820 which cannot OC? I mean, no more than 4.3GHz coz I can't use straps on my system! What is the experiences, and does it pass any less heat than 3820 due to 22nm and lower voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 4820k = 22nm hotter ( above 4.5 - 4.6Ghz ) cause its smaller die . Depends on silicon lottery . But alegedley have better imc than 3820 eg: 2600 + . But i have 3820 that will do 166 strap and 2666+ dram speed so go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giga board eh ? Id spend da moola on a board that can run and o/clock on all straps first before gettin another chip . Besides 4820k you can get anytime
Click to expand...

^^ This. Better get new (or used) & better motherboard.

BTW, I just bought two copies of BF4. Well guess what I got for free







2 x Sapphire R9 290. No surprise there for the amount of money I spent for the game


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ^^ This. Better get new (or used) & better motherboard.
> 
> BTW, I just bought two copies of BF4. Well guess what I got for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x Sapphire R9 290. No surprise there for the amount of money I spent for the game


Oooohhhhh you gots 290's smart man youve ovbiously seen my bench scores eh ?

Does this mean i have a padawan leaner









Or is this the beggining of Overclock Wars


----------



## ivanlabrie

I haven't gotten a 290 yet...








I do have a 280X now though, but meh.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oooohhhhh you gots 290's smart man youve ovbiously seen my bench scores eh ?
> 
> Does this mean i have a padawan leaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this the beggining of Overclock Wars


I prefer BF4 wars.







I won't overclock until I get water blocks for them. BTW, what do you think of my 3dmark 11 score @stock clock?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656003


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I prefer BF4 wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't overclock until I get water blocks for them. BTW, what do you think of my 3dmark 11 score @stock clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656003


Thats really good start Kizzy









Heres mine ........



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7652664


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try windows update and get service pack 1


AWESOME!!! Runs like a champ now!!!

Kinda wishing it didn't work lol... then I'd have the excuse to return it and get the 4930k or 3930k









Another question: What is the max safe voltage for a 24/7 system? So far I'm running 1.35V 4.7ghz... But I really want that 5.0ghz lol
Max temp with IBT on 4gig was 73 package and everything else was mid 60's. I'm also running a top tier water loop with a 360mm rad, MCP655 and EK Supremacy CSQ nickel block.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I haven't gotten a 290 yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 280X now though, but meh.


Well heres a 280x val from a Mod called CYGNUS.......

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656094


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> AWESOME!!! Runs like a champ now!!!
> 
> Kinda wishing it didn't work lol... then I'd have the excuse to return it and get the 4930k or 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: What is the max safe voltage for a 24/7 system? So far I'm running 1.35V 4.7ghz... But I really want that 5.0ghz lol
> Max temp with IBT on 4gig was 73 package and everything else was mid 60's. I'm also running a top tier water loop with a 360mm rad, MCP655 and EK Supremacy CSQ nickel block.


[email protected] ....stop right there


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well heres a 280x val from a Mod called CYGNUS.......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656094


Nice, but I can't get mine to boot...stupid vapor x and its two 8 pin connectors. It's really odd, won't show any picture no matter what. It was working in another pc. :/


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Are the Costa Rica chips better clockers?


----------



## Maximization

Well got the custom loop set up, I am amazed Running IBT on max i always had a thermal event , now its temp curving nice and slow , 21 degrees room temp, cpu temp 41 , and liquid temp is 25 degrees. a few mistakes on build , i need longer usb cables now and my balsa form cuts were a little off so i had to run power cable through front flap, miner fixes big stuff works fine. my 3820 is chillen like a villin, some pics without the minor fixes, can't wait to push it hard when the TIM sets


----------



## motokill36

just got my 4820k running occt at 4.840 1.38v
was really fussy about multiplier ubove 47 so running 112.6 x 43


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> just got my 4820k running occt at 4.840 1.38v
> was really fussy about multiplier ubove 47 so running 112.6 x 43


Nice! What is your ram speed?


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Nice! What is your ram speed?


Ram is running at 2402mhz


----------



## motokill36

think once it finished testing and if stable 100% ill try pushing ram up


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Ram is running at 2402mhz


Thank you, I'm running trident x 2400 sticks and they did 2600 on my amd rig hoping to at least hit 2400 on this 4820k once I get it setup


----------



## motokill36

was that speed with xmp timming ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

No, it was on my 8350 rig with FSB set to 320 forcing ram up, i think it was actually right around 2597 right under 2600mhz. I've never test xmp timing. Still was at 1.65v which is what these are rated for.

I'll try to push my 4820k with 2600 but as long as I see 2400 I'll be happy lol.


----------



## 15goudreau

Hey guys, now that finals are done I'm working on my 24/7 (hopefully folding rig) It's really warm here in my room though so my temps aren't doing well till I update my entire rig. BUT Here is my validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/t5uuee

edit picture:


----------



## motokill36

hi what temps are people her getting on 4820k with 1.47 vcore around 5ghz


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> hi what temps are people her getting on 4820k with 1.47 vcore around 5ghz


Well, had around 80C with 2x GTX 670 no OC with 2x 280mm 45mm thick with 2 fans on each rad.

Well, there is like NO performance gain from 4.9GHz to 5.1GHz tho... Insane, it's like only 70 CPU score in 3D Mark 11..


----------



## motokill36

ok thanks
have it solid at 4.840
just trying 4.950 and needs quit a bit more vcore temps are hitting 84c
just seen my first 10 on cinbench so im happy


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Hey guys, now that finals are done I'm working on my 24/7 (hopefully folding rig) It's really warm here in my room though so my temps aren't doing well till I update my entire rig. BUT Here is my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t5uuee
> 
> Hey 15goudreau
> 
> Nice overclock.
> 
> Do you have a fan on your VRM block. Seeing as you have a sabertooth try putting heat sinks on your VRM back plate as well and then hold a fan over them.
> With your thermal radar you can watch the VRM temps drop heaps. Might help if it's warm there.
> 
> I had mine like this and even with VRM waterblock made quite a difference.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Hey guys, now that finals are done I'm working on my 24/7 (hopefully folding rig) It's really warm here in my room though so my temps aren't doing well till I update my entire rig. BUT Here is my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t5uuee
> 
> Hey 15goudreau
> 
> Nice overclock.
> 
> Do you have a fan on your VRM block. Seeing as you have a sabertooth try putting heat sinks on your VRM back plate as well and then hold a fan over them.
> With your thermal radar you can watch the VRM temps drop heaps. Might help if it's warm there.
> 
> I had mine like this and even with VRM waterblock made quite a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am using the stock fan that came with it on top. What exactly did you put on the back of your plate? It is kinda hard to see from the image you linked. It's winter out here where I am so I'm just going to keep my window open and use my pc as a furnace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also getting a 360 rad in like a month so I'm hoping to have these temps drop even more
Click to expand...


----------



## glnn_23

The heat sinks were just some I picked up at electronics store. Any kind will pretty much do and they need to have thermal adhesive back on them

I also used much higher rated thermal transfer pads on block and back plate I got from Dazmode.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IBT on high passed, then I ran the OCCT, because something that crashes later on.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion earlier. Here is a 4.5ghz with a way better voltage.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s9b2ha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I want in!
> 
> I used to have a rather nice 3820 that did 4.9GHz 3DMark runs with very little effort, but I ran it at 4.3GHz since I like my idle states. Still, it left me with a soft spot for 2011 quads so of course the 4820 with its k and all was something I had to try.
> Happy I did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bt7h4q
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The temps could allow aiming for 4.7GHz (NH-D14 SE2011 with dual NF-P14 fans) but I'm thinking diminishing returns and also the fact that it's freezing cold here now but there will be summer, someday...
> 
> Whereas the CPU seems solid, my memory is giving me slight headaches. I knew this Team Group stuff wasn't the greatest, but I got it dirt cheap (the cheapest 4x4GB kit I could find, no matter the specs). I'm not exactly disappointed in it since it's doing the rated speed and timings at 1.575V (rated at 1.65V) but it seems to be the first kit ever for me that doesn't like 1T command rate. It runs it fine in both memtest86+ and Prime blend, but only until I reboot. On reboot, the computer won't even POST! It keeps trying and finally recovers with "Overclocking failed! Run SETUP" message. Each and every time. From cold boot I go to BIOS and change it to 1T, save changes and exit: no errors in testing. I reboot and no POST. I change it back to 2T and it reboots fine every time.
> 
> Does that make sense in regards to command rate setting? Is it normal for it to always fail on reboot but run fine from cold boot? Could it be the mobo BIOS, haven't updated my P9X79 from 4302 to 4502.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Hey guys, now that finals are done I'm working on my 24/7 (hopefully folding rig) It's really warm here in my room though so my temps aren't doing well till I update my entire rig. BUT Here is my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [http://valid.canardpc.com/t5uuee
> 
> edit picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> AWESOME!!! Runs like a champ now!!!
> Kinda wishing it didn't work lol... then I'd have the excuse to return it and get the 4930k or 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: What is the max safe voltage for a 24/7 system? So far I'm running 1.35V 4.7ghz... But I really want that 5.0ghz lol
> Max temp with IBT on 4gig was 73 package and everything else was mid 60's. I'm also running a top tier water loop with a 360mm rad, MCP655 and EK Supremacy CSQ nickel block.


Post a CPU-Z val and i will add you to the honor roll









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> Well got the custom loop set up, I am amazed Running IBT on max i always had a thermal event , now its temp curving nice and slow , 21 degrees room temp, cpu temp 41 , and liquid temp is 25 degrees. a few mistakes on build , i need longer usb cables now and my balsa form cuts were a little off so i had to run power cable through front flap, miner fixes big stuff works fine. my 3820 is chillen like a villin, some pics without the minor fixes, can't wait to push it hard when the TIM sets
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is this creation you have birthed ?


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> The heat sinks were just some I picked up at electronics store. Any kind will pretty much do and they need to have thermal adhesive back on them
> 
> I also used much higher rated thermal transfer pads on block and back plate I got from Dazmode.


Got it, I have a microcenter right around the courner from me so I will check it out. Although I'm not sure in my current case if it has a cutout for my backplate =( Upgrading to a 750D so that def will








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


Hey Thanks!

So guys, I have been at this for a few hours and I can't seem to break 1.4 Vcore for like 4.7 GHz...this seems really high for prime. Also my idle temps are 40s and load like ~79. I am water cooled so I'm thinking something may be up. Thoughts on the matter?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Can you post your bios screeners at all ? Or go to the first page and look at bios screeners there . They just might get what your after


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Can you post your bios screeners at all ? Or go to the first page and look at bios screeners there . They just might get what your after


ask and you shall receive!!

Screenshots of important stuff


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Upgraded my RAM to G Skill sniper series 8gbs (2x4) 1866


----------



## glnn_23

What bios are you running. On my sabertooth this made a huge difference in overclocking.
Best for mine was 2104 and 3501.
4302 was a shocker.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> What bios are you running. On my sabertooth this made a huge difference in overclocking.
> Best for mine was 2104 and 3501.
> 4302 was a shocker.


Shocker good yes?







That's really a great question I'm going to go find out because well....It's been a few years









Edit Seems to be 1023...heheh


----------



## glnn_23

No. Shocker as in terrible.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Shocker as in terrible.


Well there is 4502 now... give it a whirl? or just go with 3501?


----------



## glnn_23

3501 and I think this was last bios pre ivy e.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

2501 , 3501 and 3602

But you will have to go to .cap . Yours is very early bios









Stay away from 4xxx bios's till you have perfected your overclock


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 2501 , 3501 and 3602
> 
> But you will have to go to .cap . Yours is very early bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from 4xxx bios's till you have perfected your overclock


This would explain why I am failing to update my BIOS


----------



## 15goudreau

That did the trick for sure..... my temps aren't even breaking 70 degrees on IBT with 1.36 Vcore....I should probably redo that 5.0 ghz clock now









Edit: and then it failed prime 95 immediately
back to the drawing board....


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What is this creation you have birthed ?


heheh, my project started back in august is finally complete, i was running cool all day at 5.40 GHZ then when i get to the Intel burn test, crashed right away...hahahah, at least now i know it is not a temp thing.

::edit::
yeah for some reason my chip was doing over 17 Ghz,hehe it would have melted through the floor, must be something with win 8.1 causing the crash; trying now at 44 x 100 with xmp on memory


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> heheh, my project started back in august is finally complete, i was running cool all day at 5.40 GHZ then when i get to the Intel burn test, crashed right away...hahahah, at least now i know it is not a temp thing.
> 
> ::edit::
> yeah for some reason my chip was doing over 17 Ghz,hehe it would have melted through the floor, must be something with win 8.1 causing the crash; trying now at 44 x 100 with xmp on memory


LooooooooL


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Are the Costa Rica chips better clockers?


I would like to know the answer to this question as well...so, any1? Thnx


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Are the Costa Rica chips better clockers?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know the answer to this question as well...so, any1? Thnx
Click to expand...

On air or water or LN2/DICE? If for the first two, I can tell both Malay & Costa Rica can overclock well. All depends on silicon lottery though. You may get better chance having lower Vcore requirement with Costa Rica.


----------



## Raghar

BTW my chip number starts with four 3. It's few weeks I bought it.
So when I would get RIVE BE, you can add me on the list.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> BTW my chip number starts with four 3. It's few weeks I bought it.
> So when I would get RIVE BE, you can add me on the list.


Rodger that


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> On air or water or LN2/DICE? If for the first two, I can tell both Malay & Costa Rica can overclock well. All depends on silicon lottery though. You may get better chance having lower Vcore requirement with Costa Rica.


Thanks! I'll be on water


----------



## Maximization

i have read and practicing now the best stress test is furmark and intel burn test at the same time for just an hour to see any weaknesses


----------



## ino8

Have a 3331B(995) (if i rememeber the last 3 numbers right) costa rica 4930k and it needs quite a few volts to get to 4.5, 1.37 or so to be stable and not sure it's 100% stable at that point. 4.3 needs 1.275 to be stable. Still playing with it, will try to lower vcore requirement a bit but not too hopeful at this point


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> heheh, my project started back in august is finally complete, i was running cool all day at 5.40 GHZ then when i get to the Intel burn test, crashed right away...hahahah, at least now i know it is not a temp thing.
> 
> ::edit::
> yeah for some reason my chip was doing over 17 Ghz,hehe it would have melted through the floor, must be something with win 8.1 causing the crash; trying now at 44 x 100 with xmp on memory


With that much RAM there is a good chance your IMC can't initialize it all at that speed under full use. Try it with 16GB, and the same settings, see if you can load it in IBT like that.


----------



## Maximization

yeah the ram was always a limiter, i will try slowing it down


----------



## KamChancellor

Hey guys I have a 3820 and am at 4.3 just using the multiplier obviously. I have got to 4.4/4.5 using the BCLK but it would freeze after a while during demanding games like Far Cry 3/Battlefield 3... I also tried the Strap of 125x 36 to get 4.5 and it wouldn't even boot then. Basically I just want to know the best/easiest way to get 4.5/4.6 while running stably. My voltage is on auto right now but is usually at 1.41v... should I raise that or lower it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamChancellor*
> 
> Hey guys I have a 3820 and am at 4.3 just using the multiplier obviously. I have got to 4.4/4.5 using the BCLK but it would freeze after a while during demanding games like Far Cry 3/Battlefield 3... I also tried the Strap of 125x 36 to get 4.5 and it wouldn't even boot then. Basically I just want to know the best/easiest way to get 4.5/4.6 while running stably. My voltage is on auto right now but is usually at 1.41v... should I raise that or lower it?


The first page has bios screeners , take a LOOK


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamChancellor*
> 
> Hey guys I have a 3820 and am at 4.3 just using the multiplier obviously. I have got to 4.4/4.5 using the BCLK but it would freeze after a while during demanding games like Far Cry 3/Battlefield 3... I also tried the Strap of 125x 36 to get 4.5 and it wouldn't even boot then. Basically I just want to know the best/easiest way to get 4.5/4.6 while running stably. My voltage is on auto right now but is usually at 1.41v... should I raise that or lower it?


Are you reajusting mem speed sfter upping to 125


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Are you reajusting mem speed sfter upping to 125


No because I'm not sure how. I mean I see the option, I just don't want to do anything wrong. But I can tell you the options it gives me in the BIOS. My RAM is 16 GB @ 1600Mhz.

DRAM Frequency- Auto, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (This is the most confusing one to me, I don't know which to pick when changing the CPU Gear Ratio)
DRAM Timing Mode- Auto, Manual
CPU Gear Ratio- 1.00, 1.25, 1.67 (Whenever I changed this to 1.25 it wouldn't boot with Multiplier at 36 for the cores)
DMI Base clock- 91, 92, 93.... etc to 106 (I had this at 101 and 102 and it would run fine for a while but crash during BF3 Sometimes)

Right now I'm just running with everything default besides the Core Multiplier which is 43x100 for 4.3Ghz. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## motokill36

ok so i would try 125 again but with multi set to 30 giving you 3.7 just to get it up and running .
look in bios and find mem speed and manualy set this to as close as you can get to 1600 .but not high than 1600 for now .


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> ok so i would try 125 again but with multi set to 30 giving you 3.7 just to get it up and running .
> look in bios and find mem speed and manualy set this to as close as you can get to 1600 .but not high than 1600 for now .


Yeah with my BIOS it doesn't tell me my actual RAM/CPU Speed if I overclock, it just shows the default/stock speed no matter what. But I'm guessing I should set the RAM Frequency to 6. 6x1.25x2= 1500mhz?


----------



## motokill36

sounds like good start
down load Cpu-z it comes in handy to check speeds


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamChancellor*
> 
> Yeah with my BIOS it doesn't tell me my actual RAM/CPU Speed if I overclock, it just shows the default/stock speed no matter what. But I'm guessing I should set the RAM Frequency to 6. 6x1.25x2= 1500mhz?


You should try to put your rig in da sig . That will give us your rig details , so we dont have to guess what specs you have . Like what m/board your using


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should try to put your rig in da sig . That will give us your rig details , so we dont have to guess what specs you have . Like what m/board your using


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> sounds like good start
> down load Cpu-z it comes in handy to check speeds


Froze when booting, it never boots when using the 125xanything.


----------



## motokill36

what motherboard you using ?


----------



## KamChancellor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> what motherboard you using ?


Alienware Aurora R4 motherboard, I bought this system about 7 months ago refurbished then just sold the GPU it had and put a new one in a few months ago.


----------



## Maximization

check the bios @ alienware


----------



## Eeyore888

I've decided that 16mV is justified to add another 100mhz








4.8ghz 1.384V

http://valid.canardpc.com/9vlvqe

5ghz 1.45V

http://valid.canardpc.com/9vlvqe





Still have some painting to do on the RAM. The picture makes the tray look more blue than green. In person, it's VERY green!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice!









Tasty oc too


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I've decided that 16mV is justified to add another 100mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.384V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9vlvqe
> 
> 5ghz 1.45V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9vlvqe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some painting to do on the RAM. The picture makes the tray look more blue than green. In person, it's VERY green!


Delicious! Those temps are amazing!


----------



## Eeyore888

Thanks xD

I hope those temps are good! I've only spent about $500 on cooling alone!

EK Supremacy Clean CSQ block
Primochill UV Pearl Green 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tube
Swiftech MCP655 Variable with EK X-Res Acetal Top
Enzo compression fittings (split both my thumbs open while tightening them!)
XSPC Crossflow EX360 Rad
6x Cougar V12HP fans

Ran out of my good thermal paste and had to use AS5 lol stuff still works like a charm!

EDIT: Oops! I linked the 5.0ghz twice! Here is the 4.8ghz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/dewr4t


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> I've decided that 16mV is justified to add another 100mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz 1.45V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9vlvqe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some painting to do on the RAM. The picture makes the tray look more blue than green. In person, it's VERY green!


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*









Nice bench dude , i could go for one of those


----------



## AtomskRenewal

I'm now using the 4502 setting in the first page, but with manual voltage and slower ram because apparently my ram is under par and anything over 1866 is too much for it. Well, they are F3-1600C9D-16GXM so maybe I'm lucky I usually have them at 1866?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anyone got any experience overclocking xeons on X79 using the bclk straps a la 3820?


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Anyone got any experience overclocking xeons on X79 using the bclk straps a la 3820?


Perhaps the question should sound like, whether we might even think(coz they're hard locked) of OC-ing Xeons...using straps! I am very interested into the subject! For many apparent as well as not so apparent reasons...LOL!
Anyone tried that?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Perhaps the question should sound like, whether we might even think(coz they're hard locked) of OC-ing Xeons...using straps! I am very interested into the subject! For many apparent as well as not so apparent reasons...LOL!
> Anyone tried that?


Kingpin did...

But his is a super expensive Xeon...you can find way cheaper ones at fleabay


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hey guys, don't think I am not around....
I am watching you all.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Hey guys, don't think I am not around....
> I am watching you all.....


You should be paying attention . Ive been killing benchmarks with me hexy and watercooled my 290 Radeon











Merry Christmas everyone

Your freindly neighbourhood MADMAN


----------



## alancsalt

Merry Xmas MadMan-PC


----------



## Maximization

Quick Disconnects are amazing!!

Merry Xmas Madman and 3820/4820 owners!!!!


----------



## kdawgmaster

Working on my 4820K overclock right now. Just launched prime 95 at 4.7gh/z. The only question i have for you all is what would be a safe temp for the CPU?


----------



## Eeyore888

From my experiences in school (computer electronics engineer) so far, I feel like the mid 80's would be max for me. Individual cores I would say to keep no higher than 80. My personal preference is to stop around 75C on the package and 70 on the cores. I lucked out and mine sits just at that with 4.8ghz 1.384V.


----------



## Difunto

Hey wassup madman i got an i7 3930k yesterday and so far so good! 15 mins on occt and counting! yesterday it passed 2hrs but now i added a 120mm fan on the back of the cpu and man temps don't even reach 60! i got a quick question.. does QPI link matters? like if i overclock using multiplier or using bclk? lets say i use bclk and lower multiplier to reach to 4.8ghz will it be faster because the qpi link will increase since am using bclk not just multiplier? here is a quick picture


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Merry Xmas









Makes the imc run faster

So for 24 /7 use 100 strap and multi with + offset voltage mem @ 1600

Gaming or benchmarking use higher 125 strap / blck and mem speed @2400 if yours can


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Merry Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the imc run faster
> 
> So for 24 /7 use 100 strap and multi with + offset voltage mem @ 1600
> 
> Gaming or benchmarking use higher 125 strap / blck and mem speed @2400 if yours can


Merry Xmas !!
oh my ram is running @2400 right now with 48 multi and blck at 100
i do benchmarks and gaming only so i should use 125 stap and blck or just leave it at what i got? sorry am confused lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Merry Xmas !!
> oh my ram is running @2400 right now with 48 multi and blck at 100
> i do benchmarks and gaming only so i should use 125 stap and blck or just leave it at what i got? sorry am confused lol


Find the highest multi it will boot in 50 , 52

Then find stable clock 5Gigs min 39x 128.35 or so @2400 with tight ram timings say 10-12-11-13-104-1t you will be adjusting for a while to you get right . Ultimate is 5.2Ghz @[email protected]


----------



## JFAmill

Another one to the club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/mf9hq8

Have a nice day!


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Find the highest multi it will boot in 50 , 52
> 
> Then find stable clock 5Gigs min 39x 128.35 or so @2400 with tight ram timings say 10-12-11-13-104-1t you will be adjusting for a while to you get right . Ultimate is 5.2Ghz @[email protected]


Ok! so far so good i only need 1 more ram timming changed but idk where to change it the "quoted one" 10-12-11-13-104-"1t" <



and here is my status i will start occt and priming!


ohh look i do have it running at 1T... its just that asrock shows it in bios as "1N" are those ram timings good?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Ok! so far so good i only need 1 more ram timming changed but idk where to change it the "quoted one" 10-12-11-13-104-"1t" <
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my status i will start occt and priming!
> 
> 
> ohh look i do have it running at 1T... its just that asrock shows it in bios as "1N" are those ram timings good?


Thats looking really good dude 1N is awesome good luck . You should get a decent improvement in bench physics scores


----------



## Difunto

Yea man! this chip is really great! i lowered it to 4.6 for 2/4 when watching movies and surfing only thing i changed was the multiplier! and the ram voltage is always running at 1.611 volts i guess i still dont need 1.65! and check the voltage for 4.6!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Yea man! this chip is really great! i lowered it to 4.6 for 2/4 when watching movies and surfing only thing i changed was the multiplier! and the ram voltage is always running at 1.611 volts i guess i still dont need 1.65! and check the voltage for 4.6!


Well done with your first hexy


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well done with your first hexy


LOL is just finished a lil mod today adding air from the outside with filters for no fust and crap "its winter" and the usual one from my ac and i got even crazier temps lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> LOL is just finished a lil mod today adding air from the outside with filters for no fust and crap "its winter" and the usual one from my ac and i got even crazier temps lol


LoooL 15c idle temp on twin titans and 1.32v for 4.8? excellent









Managed this last nite .....

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18643*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7720973

That gets me 3rd place on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20


----------



## ivanlabrie

woohoo! amazing madman


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Woooooooooo madman!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> woohoo! amazing madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Woooooooooo madman!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys









TBH i was very







last nite do my best work in AC and resonably







with a little


----------



## Difunto

Dammm nice score!! i wanna do something like that too! but am a lil grasshopper for now and you are the master!


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> From my experiences in school (computer electronics engineer) so far, I feel like the mid 80's would be max for me. Individual cores I would say to keep no higher than 80. My personal preference is to stop around 75C on the package and 70 on the cores. I lucked out and mine sits just at that with 4.8ghz 1.384V.


I had to rly pump the voltage for mine to be stable at 4.7. Its at 1.43 right now. I did 20 runs with Linx tho with no errors and temps got to 75C maxed out at 79C but thats under an extreme load that no game will get it to. A game like Bf4 only gets it go 65C maybe even 70C at best. Do u think thats ok with a 4820K?


----------



## Shogon

New toys to test in the 2nd rig, hope the quad core overclocks better then the hexa


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> New toys to test in the 2nd rig, hope the quad core overclocks better then the hexa


Got mine at 4.7GH/z but i think because of my motherboard i had to go a little high on the voltages.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios Tess off *19306*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Got mine at 4.7GH/z but i think because of my motherboard i had to go a little high on the voltages.


What board do you have for your chip? I have the Asus x79 Deluxe, I'm just hoping for 4.7 or higher with the chip, or at least something above the 4.5 1.45v I needed for the 4930k.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFAmill*
> 
> Another one to the club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mf9hq8
> 
> Have a nice day!


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## Eeyore888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> I had to rly pump the voltage for mine to be stable at 4.7. Its at 1.43 right now. I did 20 runs with Linx tho with no errors and temps got to 75C maxed out at 79C but thats under an extreme load that no game will get it to. A game like Bf4 only gets it go 65C maybe even 70C at best. Do u think thats ok with a 4820K?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> I had to rly pump the voltage for mine to be stable at 4.7. Its at 1.43 right now. I did 20 runs with Linx tho with no errors and temps got to 75C maxed out at 79C but thats under an extreme load that no game will get it to. A game like Bf4 only gets it go 65C maybe even 70C at best. Do u think thats ok with a 4820K?


Although it only hits 79C max, you're still pumping 1.43V through the processor 24/7. This allows the transistors full access to the entire voltage whenever it wants. Think of voltage as the potential and current is the amount of electrons actually flowing through. You have created a huge highway for not so many cars (idle) and that same highway is just barely large enough to handle the maximum amount of traffic between points A-B. You are always giving the processor access to that very large highway.

Those aren't bad temps at all. I think you will be fine. Intel has done a tremendous job with stability and longevity through the harshest of conditions.
Just remember that processors are like snowflakes. No two are the same. While yours may handle high voltage and live long, others could possibly fail under extremely low voltage. You can't really tell what is safe for 24/7 use without tearing the chip apart and looking at the molecular compounds at the atomic level








Main part of being an overclocker is voiding warranties and doing what you think is justifiable for a performance gain


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Although it only hits 79C max, you're still pumping 1.43V through the processor 24/7. This allows the transistors full access to the entire voltage whenever it wants. Think of voltage as the potential and current is the amount of electrons actually flowing through. You have created a huge highway for not so many cars (idle) and that same highway is just barely large enough to handle the maximum amount of traffic between points A-B. You are always giving the processor access to that very large highway.
> 
> Those aren't bad temps at all. I think you will be fine. Intel has done a tremendous job with stability and longevity through the harshest of conditions.
> Just remember that processors are like snowflakes. No two are the same. While yours may handle high voltage and live long, others could possibly fail under extremely low voltage. You can't really tell what is safe for 24/7 use without tearing the chip apart and looking at the molecular compounds at the atomic level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main part of being an overclocker is voiding warranties and doing what you think is justifiable for a performance gain


I work at a comp store and while they do void the warranty if u overclock if we cant tell them theres nothing we can do. Its mostly the same with intel, while they state they void the warranty if they found out u have overclocked they will. But if the CPU is truely dead then they cant prove it meaning they cant void their warranty









I have my instore coverage where i work and all i have to do is reset the Bios and then im in the clear.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What board do you have for your chip? I have the Asus x79 Deluxe, I'm just hoping for 4.7 or higher with the chip, or at least something above the 4.5 1.45v I needed for the 4930k.


I hav the gigabyte x79-up4 as I have a trifire r9 290x set up


----------



## Eeyore888

You don't even need to clear the BIOS, nothing is stored on the chip


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios Tess off *19306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420

Im up there with the 780ti / Titan boys









Pretty cool eh


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420
> 
> Im up there with the 780ti / Titan boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool eh


Can't wait to get my water blocks!!!!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Okay so how safe is vcore 1.525 for 3820, cpuid says 1.520~ idle- 1.528~ load will it last a while say maybe 3-4 hours a day or is it bad? Also underwater


----------



## Eeyore888

Quite a bit of voltage... I wouldn't run that high except for benchmarks only.


----------



## Reptile

Why did I get taken off the list? Haven't been here in a while but I just picked up a 780ti and wanted to check my subscribed threads 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432522


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Why did I get taken off the list? Haven't been here in a while but I just picked up a 780ti and wanted to check my subscribed threads
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432522


Sorry if i missed you









*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*










HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## ivanlabrie

Happy new year to you too madman and all the x79 users


----------



## ChironX

Count me in too









http://valid.canardpc.com/q0kzd1

But my CPU refuses to go beyond 4.75 GHz. Changed BCLK strap and other settings as mentioned in this thread, but the max I get is up to the Windows boot logo - and then it freezes and restarts after a while and says 'overclocking failed'









I tried volts upto 1.55 but didn't want to go higher.

Can it be the RAM holding me back? I am using a R4E with a 1600MHz GSKILL Ripjaws Z 16 GB DDR3 kit (Part Number F3-12800CL9-4GBZL)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Count me in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q0kzd1
> 
> But my CPU refuses to go beyond 4.75 GHz. Changed BCLK strap and other settings as mentioned in this thread, but the max I get is up to the Windows boot logo - and then it freezes and restarts after a while and says 'overclocking failed'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried volts upto 1.55 but didn't want to go higher.
> 
> Can it be the RAM holding me back? I am using a R4E with a 1600MHz GSKILL Ripjaws Z 16 GB DDR3 kit (Part Number F3-12800CL9-4GBZL)


Doesnt sound like it's the case, but you definitely can try fiddling with other volts other than core voltage...you can maybe go down to 2x4gb only to see if it alters stability. If it does go back to 16gb and add some more vtt. (be careful with extra juice, SB-E chips are a bit sensitive and too much might lead to degradation)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Count me in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q0kzd1
> 
> But my CPU refuses to go beyond 4.75 GHz. Changed BCLK strap and other settings as mentioned in this thread, but the max I get is up to the Windows boot logo - and then it freezes and restarts after a while and says 'overclocking failed'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried volts up to 1.55 but didn't want to go higher.
> 
> Can it be the RAM holding me back? I am using a R4E with a 1600MHz GSKILL Ripjaws Z 16 GB DDR3 kit (Part Number F3-12800CL9-4GBZL)


Sorry mate cant add you because ............

*If you would like to be listed here, post saying so and please include in your post a CPU-Z validation URL in your Overclock.net UserName.
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*


----------



## ChironX

Oops, let me revalidate and send you the validation link..

any advices on the 5 GHz OC part?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Oops, let me revalidate and send you the validation link..
> 
> any advices on the 5 GHz OC part?


First page has bios screeners


----------



## alancsalt

Madman, new avatar nowhere near freaky enough...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Madman, new avatar nowhere near freaky enough...


I thought it is appropriate , seeing as i lost psu and mobo and maybe 290 in one visit from murphy this morning








Running pathetic Giga UP4 on stock clocks








Dont have a RIVE or a R4F laying around at all ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I thought it is appropriate , seeing as i lost psu and mobo and maybe 290 in one visit from murphy this morning


What happen? Leak?


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> First page has bios screeners


http://valid.canardpc.com/dlqsqp

Managed to get it past 4.8







and fixed the username issue too!

I tried the 5 GHz bios settings in the first page but they didn't work. What RAM did you use? I guess my RAM can't run at 2000 MHz+


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I thought it is appropriate , seeing as i lost psu and mobo and maybe 290 in one visit from murphy this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running pathetic Giga UP4 on stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a RIVE or a R4F laying around at all ?


add mine too thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/xuvxld


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dlqsqp
> 
> Managed to get it past 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fixed the username issue too!
> 
> I tried the 5 GHz bios settings in the first page but they didn't work. What RAM did you use? I guess my RAM can't run at 2000 MHz+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> add mine too thanks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xuvxld


Before i update you two i must ask you to do this first..........

*PLEASE PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG AND FILL OUT RIG BUILDER . WE ARE NOT MIND READERS . IF YOU NEED HELP WE NEED TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE*


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Before i update you two i must ask you to do this first..........
> 
> *PLEASE PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG AND FILL OUT RIG BUILDER . WE ARE NOT MIND READERS . IF YOU NEED HELP WE NEED TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE
> *


i did


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Before i update you two i must ask you to do this first..........
> 
> *PLEASE PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG AND FILL OUT RIG BUILDER . WE ARE NOT MIND READERS . IF YOU NEED HELP WE NEED TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE*


Done Capt'n!!


----------



## alancsalt

lol!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dlqsqp
> 
> Managed to get it past 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fixed the username issue too!
> 
> I tried the 5 GHz bios settings in the first page but they didn't work. What RAM did you use? I guess my RAM can't run at 2000 MHz+


They do work you need to spend all of your spare time fine tuning








I use Ripjaws X CL 11's 2133 . I can wind these babys out to 2700+ on L206 3820








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> add mine too thanks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xuvxld


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

Thank you for filling in rig builder









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What happen? Leak?


I think so man








To be sure i modded a few hoses and added some 120 deg angles so hose has good angles and not so tight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> lol!


I should be more *BOLD* more often eh ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think so man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure i modded a few hoses and added some 120 deg angles so hose has good angles and not so tight




Confirmed motherboard + 290 gone?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed motherboard + 290 gone?


Thanks maaaaate









So at the ol fork in the road , what mobo do i get while RF4 gets fixed and if it is fixable , Do i block the other 290 or sell it and gets 290x or 780 ti hydro copper ?
Do i wanna do asus again ? MSI big bang 2 looks and sounds like what im after but for $30 more i can gets RIVE








*NOT HAPPY AT ALL*


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at the ol fork in the road , what mobo do i get while RF4 gets fixed and if it is fixable , Do i block the other 290 or sell it and gets 290x or 780 ti hydro copper ?
> Do i wanna do asus again ? MSI big bang 2 looks and sounds like what im after but for $30 more i can gets RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT HAPPY AT ALL*


I say block the other 290 & get a RIVE. Listen to your inner-cat.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at the ol fork in the road , what mobo do i get while RF4 gets fixed and if it is fixable , Do i block the other 290 or sell it and gets 290x or 780 ti hydro copper ?
> Do i wanna do asus again ? MSI big bang 2 looks and sounds like what im after but for $30 more i can gets RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT HAPPY AT ALL*


How 'bout a RIVE-BE sire?







*Nudge*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at the ol fork in the road , what mobo do i get while RF4 gets fixed and if it is fixable , Do i block the other 290 or sell it and gets 290x or 780 ti hydro copper ?
> Do i wanna do asus again ? MSI big bang 2 looks and sounds like what im after but for $30 more i can gets RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT HAPPY AT ALL*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> How 'bout a RIVE-BE sire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nudge*


RIVE BE and 780ti classy on water I say!









You can relegate the 290s to mining duty, to pay for upgrades.









Estimated profit: 13usd per day.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I say block the other 290 & get a RIVE. Listen to your inner-cat.


Thats what my inner Madman is saying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> How 'bout a RIVE-BE sire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nudge*


My inner Madman said the same thing . But $650 AU









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> RIVE BE and 780ti classy on water I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can relegate the 290s to mining duty, to pay for upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated profit: 13usd per day.


My inner Madman said that too . The 290's must be blocked for mining to occur and still need board for o/clockin rig . But i do have 5 760's i could do sumthin with


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thats what my inner Madman is saying
> My inner Madman said the same thing . But $650 AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My inner Madman said that too . The 290's must be blocked for mining to occur and still need board for o/clockin rig . But i do have 5 760's i could do sumthin with


760s can pull 300kh/s each...300x5=1500kh/s which isn't half bad!

It's almost the same as dual 290s mining, but drawing slightly more power.


----------



## ChironX

The 290 is kaput totally?

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> The 290 is kaput totally?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


Well i had no signal on this gig up4 but i think its somethin to do with the PT1 290x bios i flashed to it . PT1T 290x ASUS bios has been modded to trick some m/boards into thinking its a 290 . Would explain power but no sig . If i remember right







It booted i heard win7 startup music but no sig so i reset hoping for signal and zero .
So thats what i think is going on here .









And successfully got rma on my R4F








Two weeks and i will have it back









But im gonna get a RIVE tues or wed for my bench / gaming rig , so im betting that i will get sig from 290 on asus board









So if it plays out the way should i will block the 2nd 290 get CF running , get more points / cups on HWBOT.

Also i must rebench my 660ti's and 760's now ive nearly sussed out ram / timing side of things but this is ongoing . Always learning something new everytime i bench / game


----------



## ChironX

Okay, so I pretty much think I have hit the wall with this chip.

Tried some more today.

BCLK 125 and 40x multi, 1.5v to 1.55v in increments - stuck/frozen on Windows logo/screen
BCLK 125 and 39x multi 1.45 to 1.48v in increments -
BCLK 126 and 38/39/40 - restarts, doesn't go past boot screen ROG logo
BCLK 127 and 38x seems stable. The most I've gotten is 4.849 GHz with 1.456v at BCLK 127.6 but any higher multiplier does not work. I get either boot freeze or machine restarts until I hit CMOS clear.
Higher BCLKs don't seem to work (127+).

Here is the most I got out of it http://valid.canardpc.com/r0ezx0

Anything I'm missing here? I tried the settings given in the front page but same, machine reboots a couple of times and then says OC failed.


----------



## kizwan

Maybe your CPU need more voltage. Look like at x39, your CPU maybe need 1.5V or more Vcore.


----------



## Heidi

Guys...does the 4930k worth the double the money over 4820? No gaming, only photo/video CAD and programming...but nothing to write the book about! Need advice ASAP...thnx!
Forgot to mention..no serious OC will ever happen...so I am looking at modest one, at around 4.5 or even less due to my rack case specifics!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Guys...does the 4930k worth the double the money over 4820? No gaming, only photo/video CAD and programming...but nothing to write the book about! Need advice ASAP...thnx!
> Forgot to mention..no serious OC will ever happen...so I am looking at modest one, at around 4.5 or even less due to my rack case specifics!


What kind of programming? The 6-core/12-thread may be useful for you. CAD doesn't utilize multi-threaded CPU as far as I know.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Guys...does the 4930k worth the double the money over 4820? No gaming, only photo/video CAD and programming...but nothing to write the book about! Need advice ASAP...thnx!
> Forgot to mention..no serious OC will ever happen...so I am looking at modest one, at around 4.5 or even less due to my rack case specifics!


From what ive seen IB-E is about using a smaller die and running higher mem speeds and thats about it oh really anything above 4.5 / 4.6 it gets toasty but below that they run cool and on low volts . Hex core sounds the go so 3930k or 4930k ? Hmmm 3930k will do the same job for much less cash but hex core draw much more watts and create much more heat than quaddie so watercooling is essential . Comes down to once again silicon lottery


----------



## Heidi

Not really much, VStudio bit of SQL, Dreamweaver, so little bit of Java as well as PHP...CAD isn't critical at all I know, but I do a lots of photography as well as some video editing. There's also HyperV and VMWare stuff, essentially this is why I have bought this mobo due to lots of storage provision. But, none of this is mission critical and time based...so, I am looking after power consumption as well as performance. I repeat, not even one game will ever see this machine, therefore graphics option is purely for accelerating my Photoshop and Premiere...now, whether I should turn to Nvidia instead of AMD it's another question.
Basically my intention was to create multifunction workstation, which will run few VM's for server purpose and, horror, horror...media center software which will be viewed on Xbox 360. So power consumption is kind of slight concern but not immediate. It was the main reason why I stay away from Sandy 6 core...
My question is based purely on, shall I see any real world improvement which will represent pay off for that 300 bucks extra or not! If performance gain is not to be seen, I'll rather stay with 4820 as this will idle at lower wattage and as I have sold my Sandy it's almost inevitable to purchase next CPU.
Thanks
Hmm...Madman, you're right, I've 4U rack case with no proviso for WC...so I am either Silverstone NT06-Pro or Zalman CNPS12X/9900Max limited, plus some Noctua all low profile...how much more heat hex will produce at stock? 64GB is next installation on it....but I am waiting for RAM price to settle down a bit if ever...


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Maybe your CPU need more voltage. Look like at x39, your CPU maybe need 1.5V or more Vcore.


Well when the freeze occurs, the post code says AA. That should be fine right? I let the windows logo sit for a while, it does not pulsate (Windows 7), just freezes, and at a couple of occasions I get a BSOD (very rare).

Don't understand if I am hitting the wall with this chip or this is any limitation in the BIOS. I heard it takes a while to post in 125 BCLK but I am getting a freeze/reboot with higher VCore.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Not really much, VStudio bit of SQL, Dreamweaver, so little bit of Java as well as PHP...CAD isn't critical at all I know, but I do a lots of photography as well as some video editing. There's also HyperV and VMWare stuff, essentially this is why I have bought this mobo due to lots of storage provision. But, none of this is mission critical and time based...so, I am looking after power consumption as well as performance. I repeat, not even one game will ever see this machine, therefore graphics option is purely for accelerating my Photoshop and Premiere...now, whether I should turn to Nvidia instead of AMD it's another question.
> Basically my intention was to create multifunction workstation, which will run few VM's for server purpose and, horror, horror...media center software which will be viewed on Xbox 360. So power consumption is kind of slight concern but not immediate. It was the main reason why I stay away from Sandy 6 core...
> My question is based purely on, shall I see any real world improvement which will represent pay off for that 300 bucks extra or not! If performance gain is not to be seen, I'll rather stay with 4820 as this will idle at lower wattage and as I have sold my Sandy it's almost inevitable to purchase next CPU.
> Thanks
> Hmm...Madman, you're right, I've 4U rack case with no proviso for WC...so I am either Silverstone NT06-Pro or Zalman CNPS12X/9900Max limited, plus some Noctua all low profile...how much more heat hex will produce at stock?


Since you're doing little bit here & there, 4820K should be more than enough. If you doing video encoding a lot then 6-core/12-thread CPU will be useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Well when the freeze occurs, the post code says AA. That should be fine right? I let the windows logo sit for a while, it does not pulsate (Windows 7), just freezes, and at a couple of occasions I get a BSOD (very rare).
> 
> Don't understand if I am hitting the wall with this chip or this is any limitation in the BIOS. I heard it takes a while to post in 125 BCLK but I am getting a freeze/reboot with higher VCore.


Code AA means everything OK.


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Code AA means everything OK.


But it freezes on the windows screen/logo. What might that indicate?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> But it freezes on the windows screen/logo. What might that indicate?


When that happen to me, usually means not enough Vcore. For other settings such as Load Line Calibration (LLC), you did follow the picture guide at first post right?


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When that happen to me, usually means not enough Vcore. For other settings such as Load Line Calibration (LLC), you did follow the picture guide at first post right?


Yes..pretty much what's in there..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> Yes..pretty much what's in there..


Sorry, I don't know what wrong there. Strange you can't use Strap 125 & x39 multiplier but no problem with BCLK 127 x 38. Basically, it pretty much consistent you can't use multiplier higher than x38, whether BLCK STRAP is 125 or 127, right? I think better RMA that chip. Something wrong with that chip I think.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> But it freezes on the windows screen/logo. What might that indicate?


Try a higher 'Boot Up volts' in Digi and power control


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Not really much, VStudio bit of SQL, Dreamweaver, so little bit of Java as well as PHP...CAD isn't critical at all I know, but I do a lots of photography as well as some video editing. There's also HyperV and VMWare stuff, essentially this is why I have bought this mobo due to lots of storage provision. But, none of this is mission critical and time based...so, I am looking after power consumption as well as performance. I repeat, not even one game will ever see this machine, therefore graphics option is purely for accelerating my Photoshop and Premiere...now, whether I should turn to Nvidia instead of AMD it's another question.
> Basically my intention was to create multifunction workstation, which will run few VM's for server purpose and, horror, horror...media center software which will be viewed on Xbox 360. So power consumption is kind of slight concern but not immediate. It was the main reason why I stay away from Sandy 6 core...
> My question is based purely on, shall I see any real world improvement which will represent pay off for that 300 bucks extra or not! If performance gain is not to be seen, I'll rather stay with 4820 as this will idle at lower wattage and as I have sold my Sandy it's almost inevitable to purchase next CPU.
> Thanks
> Hmm...Madman, you're right, I've 4U rack case with no proviso for WC...so I am either Silverstone NT06-Pro or Zalman CNPS12X/9900Max limited, plus some Noctua all low profile...how much more heat hex will produce at stock? 64GB is next installation on it....but I am waiting for RAM price to settle down a bit if ever...


28c - 35c

Watch what ram u get . z87 tridents have super loose timings and dont perform as well on 2011 compared 2 to my Ripjaws X CL 11 2133's @ 2400 . Tried 3 differnt Gskills .
All said 2011 compatable but didnt run on ANY of my ram timings had to slacken em right off big time to get one set to run @2133 C9








AMD reference cards are very load and hot . Youve gotta blockem to get good temps . For a rack low profile or not id go green


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I say block the other 290 & get a RIVE. Listen to your inner-cat.


Get RIVE tommorow afternoon . 2 left in brissy and no RIVE BE either all shops here are waiting on their consignments








I ll get it up and running and test 290 and order block for other 290 next week


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Get RIVE tommorow afternoon . 2 left in brissy and no RIVE BE either all shops here are waiting on their consignments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll get it up and running and test 290 and order block for other 290 next week


Nice. I just ordered waterblocks + backplates + parallel terminal for my cards from EKWB today. Funny story; waiting for a couple of days to confirmed my card at Paypal then I pay without login to my Paypal account. Epic failed.









I just noticed that my motherboard doesn't set secondary timings properly. Some timing was set correctly but some are not. Does this ever happen to you? Found out when comparing secondary timing in memtweakit & AIDA64 (Extreme Memory Profile v1.3). Maybe this is the reason I can't get to DDR3-2000 & above?


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry, I don't know what wrong there. Strange you can't use Strap 125 & x39 multiplier but no problem with BCLK 127 x 38. Basically, it pretty much consistent you can't use multiplier higher than x38, whether BLCK STRAP is 125 or 127, right? I think better RMA that chip. Something wrong with that chip I think.


I am trying to get a 3930K from a friend to see how far I can push that chip. Thinking of RMAing this chip, but those RMA guys are getting sneakier every day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try a higher 'Boot Up volts' in Digi and power control


I will try it tonight and share the results.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update

Got RIVE yesterday up and running







. So the hexy i had in it when she nuked is working aok







and the 290 is back in operation ,
like i thought the giga up4 board did not recognise the 290's modded bios so would give no signal .









Back in the game im gonna bench my azz of this weekend and catch up on the HWBOT


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update
> 
> Got RIVE yesterday up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So the hexy i had in it when she nuked is working aok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 290 is back in operation ,
> like i thought the giga up4 board did not recognise the 290's modded bios so would give no signal .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the game im gonna bench my azz of this weekend and catch up on the HWBOT


Awesome! So in the end, nothing got hurt? Or is this a new RIVE board?


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Sooooo I am at 1.350v trying to get my BCLK above 103.5 with a x43 multi. but it seems to just go unstable even if i push my voltage.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Sooooo I am at 1.350v trying to get my BCLK above 103.5 with a x43 multi. but it seems to just go unstable even if i push my voltage.


That means 103.5 is the max for that chip. Most CPUs can do 5 - 10% range of variation for PCIe/DMI controller. Your CPU can only do 3.5% adjustment. It's time to use STRAP 125/166.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Awesome! So in the end, nothing got hurt? Or is this a new RIVE board?


I built a puter for my lil sis . She gave me half of the loot to get it . But it was a 'new' board with 4206 but it was in a ratty box with cables missing so i got $40 off it as well









Got [email protected] dialled in as we speak 290 is @[email protected] about to bench









RMA'd the formula get that back in two weeks . Now all i need now is a cpu pot and a LN2 dewar and im gonna freeze puters very soonish


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That means 103.5 is the max for that chip. Most CPUs can do 5 - 10% range of variation for PCIe/DMI controller. Your CPU can only do 3.5% adjustment. It's time to use STRAP 125/166.


I'm pretty new to this. What will my CPU strap do for my bclk


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> I'm pretty new to this. What will my CPU strap do for my bclk


STRAP 125 allow you to overclock higher. When you're running BCLK 103.5MHz, you also overclock PCIE/DMI controller. This is why you can't go higher. With STRAP 125, you can overclock using BCLK 125MHz but at the same time allow PCIE/DMI controller running at stock (100MHz). For example, with multi x37 & STRAP 125, you'll get 4.6GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That means 103.5 is the max for that chip. Most CPUs can do 5 - 10% range of variation for PCIe/DMI controller. Your CPU can only do 3.5% adjustment. It's time to use STRAP 125/166.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty new to this. What will my CPU strap do for my bclk
Click to expand...

Maintain a stable relationship between your bclk and all other board bus speeds...PCIe, SATA, etc... You set your strap nearest the bclk you're using...


----------



## Sgtdarkness

I am at 1.350v 105.00bclk 43xM @4515mhz. Blending for the night. If all goes well I am going to play around with the strap in the morning.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I built a puter for my lil sis . Now all i need now is a cpu pot and a LN2 dewar and im gonna freeze puters very soonish


You doing sub zero I can see you in taken all the top spots


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> You doing sub zero I can see you in taken all the top spots


You see what he does on air? Wait till he gets some LN2!


----------



## Kuat

Can anyone please direct me to a 3820 OC guide? Something easy, like 4500Mhz.
Here's what I currently have:



Anything lower than this voltage and I get blue screen. Also, for some reason I have 5000 QPI Link. Not sure what it is, because when I check other peoples screenshots, that area is completely blank.

My Specs:

CPU: i-7 3820
Motherboard: ASUS R4E
Memory: corsair dominator 2133


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1st page is bios screeners and SINS SB-E guide is here just do a search for that topic and 5k QPI is normal when using 125 strap / blck









UPDATE

I have achieved something i never thought possible........... In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE









In shock about how ordinary those boards are









first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up









2nd one DOA no power up









No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400







Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....









DAMN YOU murphy and the stupid apprentice yesterday at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel









I had a feelling this was a omen


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> You doing sub zero I can see you in taken all the top spots
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You see what he does on air? Wait till he gets some LN2!
Click to expand...

I cant wait to do that action









But its pretty useles if i keep getting charged top dollar for borked ROG mobos . But i know now that its really the only choise if you wanna overvolt your hexy to 5gigs @2400 at very least


----------



## icebrain1

Hello all, I recently picked up my new pc (Only half built lol).

Mobo- Rampage iv black edition
CPU-4820k
hdd- 2x 4tb wd black
ssd- 500gb Samsung evo
case Corsair 900d
Cooling- h100I push pull
Ram- currently running some random old 1333 mhz ram 4gb (Picking up 32gb 2400 Trident X in a day or 2)
GPU- got a Wind force gtx 660 which ill give to my brother when they release the custom r9 290s I may end up with 2 or 3.

Back on topic.
i have been testing the Overclocks i can get on my 4820k. (I'm a beginner overclocker BTW First time i tried was about 3 days ago but been reading for awhile).

I was wandering if these were good specs on my OC-

Vcore 1.38v
4.7 GHZ on all cores (100x47 multiplier)
the temps at 100% loads reach about 47-50 C
The CPU seems stable even 100% load after about an hour stressing.
In CineBench i have a score of 823 (Base is 653).

When i reduce the votage to about 1.30V I cant get through Cine-bench it gives me a bug report every time.

I was also wandering If having bad ram could limit my CPU overclock.
Any one got tips on how i could get more of an overclock without spiking my temps (Or are there any good guides out there for overclocking 4820k's)

Thanks .


----------



## tsm106

I just finished installing a 4820K into the phantom rig. I haven't had time to take it all the way to 5ghz, but so far its pretty insane. This is actually the 2nd chip as the first one had a bad imc. It could not run 1T CAS at all. A quick swap at Mircocenter, and all is good. This is my first ivy-e chip and I'm liking what I see.









4.2 (2133) at 1.144v
4.5 (2133) at 1.176v


----------



## Sonic_AFB

is my 4820k a bad overclocker? it need 1.284v for 4.4 Ghz tested with prime95 custom 1792 about 20 min, for 4.5 Ghz with 1.34v before 1 min on prime BSOD 101 or 9C, for 4.6 Ghz with less of 1.39v don't go in to windows, and with 1.44v crash in cinebench.. i do something wrong or my cpu is bad?

My actual PC is a 4820k+Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3+8Gb DDR3-1600 (4x2)+HD 7970+Aerocool HorsePower 650W

This is the setup to 4.5 Ghz

BLCK 100 Mhz
K OC: Enabled
PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
Turbo Multiplier x45
Hyper-Threading: Enabled
C1E: Disabled
C3/C6: Disabled
Thermal Monitor: Enabled
EIST: Enabled

CPU Vcore 1.250v
Dinamic Vcore +0.080 (in idle 1.352v \ in full load 1.344v)
PLL: 1.810v
IMC: 0.940v
LLC: Turbo
Power Limit Turbo:300
Power Limit amps:300

Curiously for 4.2 Ghz it need only about 1.15-1.17v

Any idea?

Cheers

PD: Sorry if some word is wrong write, i'm spanish


----------



## MeeMoo220

Hi, I was having an issue where my 4820K doesn't boot with the OC I had dialed in, and it took me a while (OC won't load unles I'm on BCLK 125+ ), but I'm finally here!

4.7GHz on 1.38 Vcore.

Post me up please!
http://valid.canardpc.com/esq3v2


----------



## Sonic_AFB

I decided to start from zero, Update bios from F16 to F18, i'm running prime 95 custom 1792

@ 4.2 Ghz with 1.164v Done
@ 4.3 Ghz With 1.212v Done

To be continued..


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> I decided to start from zero, Update bios from F16 to F18, i'm running prime 95 custom 1792
> 
> @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.164v Done
> @ 4.3 Ghz With 1.212v Done
> 
> To be continued..


That's a good improvement.

I was messing around some more cuz sugarhell said he got to 4ghz at 1.050v on a 3770K. Hmm I thought...

4.2ghz (2133) @1.040v and its still going. I'm not sure, is this normal? I knew it took less volts but this is unreal. Btw, it's oc thru a vnc session.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a good improvement.
> 
> I was messing around some more cuz sugarhell said he got to 4ghz at 1.050v on a 3770K. Hmm I thought...
> 
> 4.2ghz (2133) @1.040v and its still going. I'm not sure, is this normal? I knew it took less volts but this is unreal. Btw, it's oc thru a vnc session.


NICE!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Hello all, I recently picked up my new pc (Only half built lol).
> 
> Mobo- Rampage iv black edition
> CPU-4820k
> hdd- 2x 4tb wd black
> ssd- 500gb Samsung evo
> case Corsair 900d
> Cooling- h100I push pull
> Ram- currently running some random old 1333 mhz ram 4gb (Picking up 32gb 2400 Trident X in a day or 2)
> GPU- got a Wind force gtx 660 which ill give to my brother when they release the custom r9 290s I may end up with 2 or 3.
> 
> Back on topic.
> i have been testing the Overclocks i can get on my 4820k. (I'm a beginner overclocker BTW First time i tried was about 3 days ago but been reading for awhile).
> 
> I was wandering if these were good specs on my OC-
> 
> Vcore 1.38v
> 4.7 GHZ on all cores (100x47 multiplier)
> the temps at 100% loads reach about 47-50 C
> The CPU seems stable even 100% load after about an hour stressing.
> In CineBench i have a score of 823 (Base is 653).
> 
> When i reduce the votage to about 1.30V I cant get through Cine-bench it gives me a bug report every time.
> 
> I was also wandering If having bad ram could limit my CPU overclock.
> Any one got tips on how i could get more of an overclock without spiking my temps (Or are there any good guides out there for overclocking 4820k's)
> 
> Thanks .


1.38 for 4.7 is really good thats my







for either 2011 quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I just finished installing a 4820K into the phantom rig. I haven't had time to take it all the way to 5ghz, but so far its pretty insane. This is actually the 2nd chip as the first one had a bad imc. It could not run 1T CAS at all. A quick swap at Mircocenter, and all is good. This is my first ivy-e chip and I'm liking what I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 (2133) at 1.144v
> 4.5 (2133) at 1.176v
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a good improvement.
> 
> I was messing around some more cuz sugarhell said he got to 4ghz at 1.050v on a 3770K. Hmm I thought...
> 
> 4.2ghz (2133) @1.040v and its still going. I'm not sure, is this normal? I knew it took less volts but this is unreal. Btw, it's oc thru a vnc session.
Click to expand...

Unbeleivable vcore for the clocks mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> is my 4820k a bad overclocker? it need 1.284v for 4.4 Ghz tested with prime95 custom 1792 about 20 min, for 4.5 Ghz with 1.34v before 1 min on prime BSOD 101 or 9C, for 4.6 Ghz with less of 1.39v don't go in to windows, and with 1.44v crash in cinebench.. i do something wrong or my cpu is bad?
> 
> My actual PC is a 4820k+Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3+8Gb DDR3-1600 (4x2)+HD 7970+Aerocool HorsePower 650W
> 
> This is the setup to 4.5 Ghz
> 
> BLCK 100 Mhz
> K OC: Enabled
> PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
> Turbo Multiplier x45
> Hyper-Threading: Enabled
> C1E: Disabled
> C3/C6: Disabled
> Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> EIST: Enabled
> 
> CPU Vcore 1.250v
> Dinamic Vcore +0.080 (in idle 1.352v \ in full load 1.344v)
> PLL: 1.810v
> IMC: 0.940v
> LLC: Turbo
> Power Limit Turbo:300
> Power Limit amps:300
> 
> Curiously for 4.2 Ghz it need only about 1.15-1.17v
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PD: Sorry if some word is wrong write, i'm spanish


Try raising your Power limit to say 500 ?

Yours is a average one so dont sweat it and or raising you vscca and vtt to 1.18v or the safe limit for ivb-e


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeeMoo220*
> 
> Hi, I was having an issue where my 4820K doesn't boot with the OC I had dialed in, and it took me a while (OC won't load unles I'm on BCLK 125+ ), but I'm finally here!
> 
> 4.7GHz on 1.38 Vcore.
> 
> Post me up please!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/esq3v2


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.38 for 4.7 is really good thats my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for either 2011 quad
> 
> Unbeleivable vcore for the clocks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try raising your Power limit to say 500 ?
> 
> Yours is a average one so dont sweat it and or raising you vscca and vtt to 1.18v or the safe limit for ivb-e


Another option more to change? for example the most of these i don't know who is his function


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1st page is bios screeners and SINS SB-E guide is here just do a search for that topic and 5k QPI is normal when using 125 strap / blck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> I have achieved something i never thought possible........... In the last 48hrs i have managed to kill 2 RIVES in two days . UNBELIEVEABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In shock about how ordinary those boards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 lasted six hrs and no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one DOA no power up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stock in brisbane ............ and bought a sabertooth ........... that wont do 5gigs @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the useless Giga UP4 what a piece of crap .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU murphy and the stupid apprentice yesterday at lunch time is with me in the van and need some juice from the servo ....so the idiot puts unleaded in instead of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feelling this was a omen




Hang in there buddy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Another option more to change? for example the most of these i don't know who is his function
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This guide will help you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unbeleivable vcore for the clocks mate


I know right, I still am somewhat skeptical myself lol. I got 4.2ghz down to 1.032v and 4.5ghz down to 1.140v and stopped it there.

*Oh so far 4.7 needs about 1.240v. Now's that quite a jump from the volts at 4.5ghz doh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Another option more to change? for example the most of these i don't know who is his function
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guide will help you.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers
Click to expand...

I don't use sin's oc guides much because there's just tmi and it gets convoluted, especially since that guide you linked is for sandy. Though it's good for reference even for non-giga board users.

I like Raja's for Ivy-e. It's simple and straight to the point. And he shares their deep binning experience so you don't spend forever chasing ghosts.

Quote:


> Overclocking Ivy-E for the masses is centered on two voltages: Vcore and VCCSA (more on VCCSA later).


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?38018-Guide-Easy-Overclocking-with-Ivy-Bridge-E-%96-The-Listy-Wordy-Edition


----------



## Sonic_AFB

nothing.. 4.5 Ghz with 1.364v prime crash in 2-3 min, i will stay in 4.4 Ghz @ 1.284v how is the max safe voltage for VCCSA/IMC?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It should be about no more than 1.2v

Not many 4820's can do much more than that on those volts .
Like i said yours is a average chip


----------



## Sgtdarkness

So I have just finished overclocking my 3820 to 4.625ghz @ 1.375v. I ran a 16 hour blend test on prime with no issues and temps stayed under 75 with my CPU cooler running on silent. I do not have my ram in XMP as I was noticing some instability. Although my prior tests did not involve me changing my CPU Strap. Now that I am using CPU strap maybe XMP will work better. At the end of the day I am pretty happy with my results so far. Along with my overclocked Titan at 1250mhz on air









Would anyone be able to give me some input as to how I can get closer to 5.0ghz? My rig is in my sig if anyone wants to check out what im running. Any input would be greatly appreciated as I don't really understand the other in depth options available in my bios and I dont want to go changing things that could potentially ruin my CPU

Always appreciated

* As a figure in the distance shape shifts into ghost wolf form you hear a way cry "FOR THE HORDE" then he vanishes *


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It should be about no more than 1.2v
> 
> Not many 4820's can do much more than that on those volts .
> Like i said yours is a average chip


Thanks! now i will try to oc a little the ram, with my old i5 2500k i had the ram from 1600 mhz to 2133 mhz

Bye!


----------



## ChironX

So I made one last try with my 3820. Got it upto 131 BCLK with 37x Multi, resulting in around 4.81 GHz @ 1.472v Vcore, but that was about it. Won't go in at a smidgen more. Jacked up the voltage to 1.5v - nothing.

I think it's either the new ivy-e BIOS or my chip hitting the wall.


----------



## Heidi

I upd my 3820 for 4820, and...woow...results will emerge soon...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hi folks! Been a while...still with a broken cm glacer pump, and a 1.2ghz single core HT enabled i7 3820 lol
And nothing less than a 4350 under the hood xD

Tsm, nice guide, thanks for sharing! Made me want to get a new pump and a 4930k


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Another option more to change? for example the most of these i don't know who is his function


Thanks,
Sorry for the late thanks missed the replies.

Thank you very much.
+1


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.38 for 4.7 is really good thats my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for either 2011 quad
> 
> Unbeleivable vcore for the clocks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try raising your Power limit to say 500 ?
> 
> Yours is a average one so dont sweat it and or raising you vscca and vtt to 1.18v or the safe limit for ivb-e


Thank you very much.
+1


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Ooooooookey dokey here we go. I just clocked my 3820 to 125strap / 38x / 1.4v = 4750mhz. I do NOT have XMP enabled as I find instability comes along with it at higher clock speeds.


----------



## AtomskRenewal

I was running cool and stable at 4.5 GHz 1.245v (104.7 x 43) 67°C max

Edit: I keep forgetting that these threads are for several cpus lol, mine is 3820.

But then I upgraded the BIOS of my asrock extreme 9 and my OC is FUBAR ;_;

Back to square one.

Welp, at least now I can manually control the strap

EDIT 2: It's strange, I underclocked the ram till 1395 and it looks like it's working now. That ram usually runs at 1866 with no problem, and gave stability issues at around 1675? is that even possible?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> So I have just finished overclocking my 3820 to 4.625ghz @ 1.375v. I ran a 16 hour blend test on prime with no issues and temps stayed under 75 with my CPU cooler running on silent. I do not have my ram in XMP as I was noticing some instability. Although my prior tests did not involve me changing my CPU Strap. Now that I am using CPU strap maybe XMP will work better. At the end of the day I am pretty happy with my results so far. Along with my overclocked Titan at 1250mhz on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to give me some input as to how I can get closer to 5.0ghz? My rig is in my sig if anyone wants to check out what im running. Any input would be greatly appreciated as I don't really understand the other in depth options available in my bios and I dont want to go changing things that could potentially ruin my CPU
> 
> Always appreciated
> 
> * As a figure in the distance shape shifts into ghost wolf form you hear a way cry "FOR THE HORDE" then he vanishes *


Bios screenrers on first page









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Thanks! now i will try to oc a little the ram, with my old i5 2500k i had the ram from 1600 mhz to 2133 mhz
> 
> Bye!


Get back with your results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChironX*
> 
> So I made one last try with my 3820. Got it upto 131 BCLK with 37x Multi, resulting in around 4.81 GHz @ 1.472v Vcore, but that was about it. Won't go in at a smidgen more. Jacked up the voltage to 1.5v - nothing.
> 
> I think it's either the new ivy-e BIOS or my chip hitting the wall.


Try upping CPU current capability in digi + power control to 800 and LLC to extreme and up multi to 38 or 39 and use same vcore as a starting point towards 5 gigahurtles








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> I upd my 3820 for 4820, and...woow...results will emerge soon...


We'll be here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hi folks! Been a while...still with a broken cm glacer pump, and a 1.2ghz single core HT enabled i7 3820 lol
> And nothing less than a 4350 under the hood xD
> 
> Tsm, nice guide, thanks for sharing! Made me want to get a new pump and a 4930k


You should run 3D Mk 11 performance and post the P score LoL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> +1


Anytime man you know where to come for advices

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomskRenewal*
> 
> I was running cool and stable at 4.5 GHz 1.245v (104.7 x 43) 67°C max
> 
> Edit: I keep forgetting that these threads are for several cpus lol, mine is 3820.
> But then I upgraded the BIOS of my asrock extreme 9 and my OC is FUBAR ;_;
> Back to square one.
> 
> Welp, at least now I can manually control the strap
> 
> EDIT 2: It's strange, I underclocked the ram till 1395 and it looks like it's working now. That ram usually runs at 1866 with no problem, and gave stability issues at around 1675? is that even possible?


Go back to the bios you were on . Sounds like IB-E bios is messin with your O/Clock and maybe ram as well try not to use xmp as the setting but use the timings it sets


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Get back with your results


Speed: 2133 Mhz








Ram Voltage: 1.55v
IMC: 1.05v

the circle in red is normal?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Possibitity of something running in the background on 2nd test

You have faster copy speed in 2nd test

Ive never run this bench before


----------



## ChironX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try upping CPU current capability in digi + power control to 800 and LLC to extreme and up multi to 38 or 39 and use same vcore as a starting point towards 5 gigahurtles


No luck. Doesn't boot/gets stuck at Windows logo past 4.85 GHz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well ive managed to turn a gene into a RIVE







. The last NEW one in mint condition Southeast Queensland









Thank you UMART MILTON


----------



## Shogon

My 4820k is poop







nothing but code 50 errors (think VTT related) going past 4.6, and the vtt loves to auto volt itself to 1.26v o.0. Setting it lower just increases the frequency of these bsod'd on boot. I'll still try messing with it, I want 4.7 or higher on this Ivy-E arch for once!


----------



## Maximization

why have i been foresaken madman? i am no longer on list ?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?
please re verify me



http://valid.canardpc.com/afmmcy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> why have i been foresaken madman? i am no longer on list ?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?
> please re verify me
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/afmmcy


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









Oh dude I the MADMAN hast not forsaken thou.... yea verily i sayeth unto thee , i shall edit listith and correcteth my slackfulness LoooooooL








*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> My 4820k is poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but code 50 errors (think VTT related) going past 4.6, and the vtt loves to auto volt itself to 1.26v o.0. Setting it lower just increases the frequency of these bsod'd on boot. I'll still try messing with it, I want 4.7 or higher on this Ivy-E arch for once!


bummer about da poop


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Too bloody quiet


----------



## oelkanne

I managed 4,85 but BF4 keeps BS me...and I dont know why...so im back on "stock" 4,3 .. just to scared to get 5+ It hurts him when i push him so far...some starnge noises from the MB coming through if he gets what he wants


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> My 4820k is poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but code 50 errors (think VTT related) going past 4.6, and the vtt loves to auto volt itself to 1.26v o.0. Setting it lower just increases the frequency of these bsod'd on boot. I'll still try messing with it, I want 4.7 or higher on this Ivy-E arch for once!


If your trying for more then 4.2gh/z =on that CPU auto wont work for voltage. I have mine at 4.8gh/z at 1.49 voltage.


----------



## Kuat

Guys, i'm having weird issue with my i7-3820

In windows 7 when I run LinX i get 102Gflops but in freshly installed Windows 8.1 i get only 88Gflops.

Any idea why the drop happens in Win 8 ?


----------



## i73820-FX4170

ID: 3130305 [ktd9vs] - Intel Core i7 3930K @ 3713 MHz
Submitted by PPZPC | 2014-01-22 13:05:24

System Specifications
Processor (CPU)

Name
Intel Core i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz

Threading
1 CPU - 6 Cores - 12 Threads

Frequency
3712.56 MHz (36 * 103.13 MHz)

Architecture
Sandy Bridge-E (32 nm)

CPUID / Stepping
6.D.7 / 6.2D (C2)

CPU Extensions
MMX, SSE, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX

Caches
L1 : 192 KB / L2 : 1536 KB / L3 : 12288 KB

Microcode
0x00000710

Max. TDP
130 Watts

Temperature
54°C

Voltage
0.87 Volts

Type
Stock

Motherboard
http://valid.canardpc.com/ktd9vs

Model
Intel DX79TO

BIOS
Intel Corp. - SIX7910J.86A.0590.2013.0717.2343 - 07/17/2013

CPU Socket
Socket 2011 LGA

North Bridge
Intel Sandy Bridge-E rev 07

South Bridge
Intel X79 rev 05

Memory (RAM)

Size
16384 MB

Type
DDR3-0 - Quad Channel

Frequency
Unknown (Unknown)

Timings
N/A

Slot #1 Module
GEIL - 4096 MB (12800)

Slot #2 Module
GEIL - 4096 MB (12800)

Slot #3 Module
GEIL - 4096 MB (12800)

Slot #4 Module
GEIL - 4096 MB (12800)

Graphic Card (GPU)

GPU Type
Radeon HD 7970 (1000 MHz)

VRAM Size
3072 MB (1425 MHz)
Miscellaneous

Windows Version
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit

Windows Subver
SP1 (Build 7601)

CPU-Z Version
1.68

CPU-Z Screenshot
cpuz
Forum/Sign. Banner
cpuz

Change Banner Style :

CPU-Z Validator (c) 2006-2014 - Samuel D. / Franck D. - All rights reserved - Query Time : 16 ms


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> If your trying for more then 4.2gh/z =on that CPU auto wont work for voltage. I have mine at 4.8gh/z at 1.49 voltage.


That voltage I mentioned was for the VTT, not the Vcore. That was set to 1.38v for 4.7 I think with offsets, maybe a tad less. I haven't given much to overclocking it lately, as it's mainly going to be turned into a [email protected] pc for GPU's and nothing more. Plus I have to do some pipe bending and I'd rather do that before more time on overclocking.

I think I tried one of Home's recommendations, I think it was you I apologize if not, that using extreme llc would help and it sort of does. I just have to spend more time with it, but I might try undervolting it for stock speeds if anything. It runs really cool though, and haven't had a single hiccup with the 2400 MHz memory. Just wish I could apply overclocks to it like my 3820 did.


----------



## Grizzlah

Here she is, was idling during the time of the screenshot, but hopefully it means I can be added to the club!









http://valid.canardpc.com/m86riv


----------



## Shogon

Well, I didn't necessarily give up on overclocking my chip, I just tried something I've always heard about but never really tried, undervolting. Well, so far I'm at 4 GHz, 1.084v or so under full 100% prime load. Max temp has been 43c on 1 core, the rest are under 40C so far after 10 hours of prime, so looking for a bit more hours of testing and I think this thing is ready to go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1qsiyy

Lowered the VTT, VCCSA, and changed it from offset to manual voltage. Manual voltage is set to 1.095v, I think medium lcc, or regular can't recall. It's pretty cool though, to think my old E5620 needed around 1.28v for 4.0, and this chip can do it with not even 1.1v. Crazy how architectures can be so different.


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, i'm having weird issue with my i7-3820
> 
> In windows 7 when I run LinX i get 102Gflops but in freshly installed Windows 8.1 i get only 88Gflops.
> 
> Any idea why the drop happens in Win 8 ?


Please help.

Any idea why this is happening? I'm about to go back to Win7


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Any idea why this is happening? I'm about to go back to Win7


Overclocked or not overclocked? how much ram you got?


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Overclocked or not overclocked? how much ram you got?


It is overclocked, to about 4400Mhz

16Gb of RAM

I don't understand why I get completely different results in Win 8 and Win 7


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Any idea why this is happening? I'm about to go back to Win7


Win7 scores more this is normal
Normally low gflops indicates on win 7 that all windows updates to be installed ( service pack 1 )
Maybe you need to do the same for win 8


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well, I didn't necessarily give up on overclocking my chip, I just tried something I've always heard about but never really tried, undervolting. Well, so far I'm at 4 GHz, 1.084v or so under full 100% prime load. Max temp has been 43c on 1 core, the rest are under 40C so far after 10 hours of prime, so looking for a bit more hours of testing and I think this thing is ready to go.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1qsiyy
> 
> Lowered the VTT, VCCSA, and changed it from offset to manual voltage. Manual voltage is set to 1.095v, I think medium lcc, or regular can't recall. It's pretty cool though, to think my old E5620 needed around 1.28v for 4.0, and this chip can do it with not even 1.1v. Crazy how architectures can be so different.


I bet you can go lower and with offset voltage. Manual volts and undervolting seems an odd pairing personally.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I was messing around some more cuz sugarhell said he got to 4ghz at 1.050v on a 3770K. Hmm I thought...
> 
> 4.2ghz (2133) @1.040v and its still going. I'm not sure, is this normal? I knew it took less volts but this is unreal. Btw, it's oc thru a vnc session.






The new chips are nice but they have a limitation as well, they hit voltage walls. That is at some point the clock to voltage scaling drops off the map and often it is really difficult to get them to oc higher than 4.8ghz. For ex. my 4820K is awesome under 4.7ghz but at 4.7ghz and up it demands a crazy amount of voltage compared to what voltage was scaling like at 4ghz to 4.5ghz.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I bet you can go lower and with offset voltage. Manual volts and undervolting seems an odd pairing personally.
> 
> The new chips are nice but they have a limitation as well, they hit voltage walls. That is at some point the clock to voltage scaling drops off the map and often it is really difficult to get them to oc higher than 4.8ghz. For ex. my 4820K is awesome under 4.7ghz but at 4.7ghz and up it demands a crazy amount of voltage compared to what voltage was scaling like at 4ghz to 4.5ghz.


I haven't tried offset so I'll give it a go later on, I have that PC folding right now so can't go about changing volt settings just yet. I'm thinking of even lowering the speed a little bit to complete stock, I don't fold on it, but I do with the GPUs in that system (which for Nvidia core 17 uses something like 10%+ CPU usage) so the lower the better on the CPU. This thing produces no heat, granted I do have water on it but after 24 hours of prime95 the max core was 46C, I was happy.

Yeah I was shocked to put it simply, to think the chip auto volts itself to around 1.23v or so in my board for 3.7 (or is it 3.9 boost speed?) and now I'm running less then 1.1v for 4 GHz on all cores. I'll give offset a try, least I can undervolt this chip







cause overclocking with Ivy-E has been a bummer to put it lightly.


----------



## Adam101

Hey guys,

Hope alls wells. Had an odd problem...when I tried to overclock my 4820k using bclk of 100 and multi of say 45 for 4500 oc in windows in cpuz it would only show 3700 not 4500 (when gaming amd stressed). Company I got pc from said try strap of 125 and multi of 36 which worked and is fine.

But have you guys had this problem before as I have come across loads of ppl with same problem. Inc a few in this thread and seemed to be something to do with the turbo fuction (how the 4820k turbos), FWIT performance was set to high in windows with c states disabled and bios is 4302.

Thank you.

Adam


----------



## Maximization

disable intel speed step


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> disable intel speed step


Hey Maximization,

sorry was that at me







lol.


----------



## Adam101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam101*
> 
> Hey Maximization,
> 
> sorry was that at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Think problem is solved now!

Also discovered to go from 4.5 to 4.6 is a jump in vcore to i think 1.37.


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, 4.75 @ 1.4v (1.395v) with temps topping 65*C, yes or no?


----------



## Grizzlah

After hammering it for a little while I believe it's stable so far, however my concern is my power is too low, but only the tests will tell me in time.

Here's what I've done: x45 multi with a +0.10 offset & 54c & a 75% LLC

Any advice would be appreciated, CPU-Z results below:

Update: Okay I've not adjusted my offset to 0.15 and I'm a lot happier with the results, I tend to like to go a little over, rather than balance to the edge on stability



CPU-Z Result: http://valid.canardpc.com/vib42m


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, 4.75 @ 1.4v (1.395v) with temps topping 65*C, yes or no?


Yes lookin good to me
Is everything aok in your part of the world ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlah*
> 
> After hammering it for a little while I believe it's stable so far, however my concern is my power is too low, but only the tests will tell me in time.
> 
> Here's what I've done: x45 multi with a +0.10 offset & 54c & a 75% LLC
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, CPU-Z results below:
> 
> Update: Okay I've not adjusted my offset to 0.15 and I'm a lot happier with the results, I tend to like to go a little over, rather than balance to the edge on stability
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Result: http://valid.canardpc.com/vib42m


Your getting there

I will add you to the list when i get home later ;- v


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, 4.75 @ 1.4v (1.395v) with temps topping 65*C, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lookin good to me
> Is everything aok in your part of the world ?
Click to expand...

How about you, madman? Everything ok?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about you, madman? Everything ok?


Hell Yes man









Janurary 2014 has been a real cracker for me . 'Puter dramas , sick family member and the game changer..... i will PM ya da rest


----------



## PedroC1999

Everything okay here to, got a new res, and within the next few weeks, will get a 3D monitor


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Everything okay here to, got a new res, and within the next few weeks, will get a 3D monitor


Glad that your still around lost you there for awhile


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Glad that your still around lost you there for awhile


Everything okay here to, got a new res, and within the next few weeks, will get a 3D monitor

Yeh haha, Ive been around for the last few days, it was all because of m,y burst res that kept draining my loop


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Everything okay here to, got a new res, and within the next few weeks, will get a 3D monitor
> 
> Yeh haha, Ive been around for the last few days, it was all because of my burst res that kept draining my loop


Yeah you had nuthin but dramas with that rig of the month prize , Murphy got you good man


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah you had nuthin but dramas with that rig of the month prize , Murphy got you good man


Just the fall weakened the reservoir, and as the pump pressurized it, it kept breaking one bit at a time

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464122/what-are-your-opinions-on-the-monitor-d2343p-bn/0_40
Anyone?


----------



## cgull

I'd like to be added to the list please

http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hell Yes man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janurary 2014 has been a real cracker for me . 'Puter dramas , sick family member *and the game changer*..... i will PM ya da rest


----------



## oelkanne

Im thinking about getting a 3960 but wich brand should i choose?? Costa Rica or Malay? My 3820 does a quit good job for that price level. 4.75 on 1.45 @ 65 max core Temp while playing. Not prime Tested but still solid.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlah*
> 
> After hammering it for a little while I believe it's stable so far, however my concern is my power is too low, but only the tests will tell me in time.
> 
> Here's what I've done: x45 multi with a +0.10 offset & 54c & a 75% LLC
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, CPU-Z results below:
> 
> Update: Okay I've not adjusted my offset to 0.15 and I'm a lot happier with the results, I tend to like to go a little over, rather than balance to the edge on stability
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Result: http://valid.canardpc.com/vib42m
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0
Click to expand...

*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME








@cgull Gidday mate/fellow team member . You know that there are only 3 of us mob in the top 50 on da 'bot


----------



## cgull

tru dat brudder homecinema, nice 4th place..









r u an original dreamtime or a blow in like me?


----------



## PedroC1999

4.75 @ 1.384

Lowest I can go, pretty happy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> tru dat brudder homecinema, nice 4th place..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r u an original dreamtime or a blow in like me?


Na mate me no rainbow serpent . Oldies emigrated here in da 60's on the famous 10 pound boats . Queenslander born and bred thru and thru


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oelkanne*
> 
> Im thinking about getting a 3960 but wich brand should i choose?? Costa Rica or Malay? My 3820 does a quit good job for that price level. 4.75 on 1.45 @ 65 max core Temp while playing. Not prime Tested but still solid.


Ive got 2 hexys . Malay seems to have a better ihs solder job , with lower idle temps but not clock anywhere as good as the costarica . Costa seems to run hotter at idle , but mine will clock past 5.2Ghz @ 2400 . So go a costrica









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 4.75 @ 1.384
> 
> Lowest I can go, pretty happy


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive got 2 hexys . Malay seems to have a better ihs solder job , with lower idle temps but not clock anywhere as good as the costarica . Costa seems to run hotter at idle , but mine will clock past 5.2Ghz @ 2400 . So go a costrica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that


And with 2 7950s at 1200/1450 (IIRC) I should be set


----------



## oelkanne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive got 2 hexys . Malay seems to have a better ihs solder job , with lower idle temps but not clock anywhere as good as the costarica . Costa seems to run hotter at idle , but mine will clock past 5.2Ghz @ 2400 . So go a costrica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that


Thanks







and the same is for Ivy? After some other Forum´s they sey with the Rampage BE i shold get an 4930k:thinking:


----------



## motokill36

Hi All
Any one running a 4820K on H60 ?

Just after knowing Temps

Thanks


----------



## Raghar

I probably shouldn't do prime and RAM bandwidth benchmark simultaneously.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No you shouldn't ...... ^^^^^^^^^^^^

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1265 @1500 *27175* Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off .....











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7942448









Broke that 27k a little more......

Heres a couple of pics of my rig 2011 MK 5 V2


----------



## Raghar

I should probably post validator.

http://valid.canardpc.com/wg82cz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I should probably post validator.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wg82cz


I will update you when i gets home this arvo


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Add me finally!







4820k

Costa Rica chip
4.5ghz @ 1.24v
2400mhz ram (still need to fine tune this)
4802 bios

10 passes of IBT Very high at very nice temps









WOOOOOOOOO!

I seem to have hit a wall though.. to get 4.7ghz it was wanting almost 1.4v







Then again I haven't gone in and really dialed it all in yet. I'll keep playing with it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I should probably post validator.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wg82cz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will update you when i gets home this arvo
Click to expand...

Need the URL for that before I can add it to the roll


----------



## Heidi

Hmm..just for a testing sake, I stick my CPU and RAM onto el-cheapo Asrock X79 Extreme3...which I got on special for just 69 bucks...I am able to OC the beast up to about 4.4 on it, probably limited by steam generating under mosfet heatsink...I can run my RAM into 2133 at 10-11-10-31 1T...but for the love of God I cannot enable 125MHz strap to run that RAM at designated speed of 2000!!!!
No matter what I try, the mobo just simply refuse to do it...now whether Intel instructed boys to disable that option for future use or something else...I am in wonder...
Not only that I cannot run the RAM at 2000 as it supposed to be...mean, 1.25*1600 of course, but even if I underclock the RAM to 1066 which gives me 1333 on the end still, 125MHz strap wont go through!
What in hell am I doing wrong....I tried to setup 20*125 with 1066 mutli on me RAM...no go..any possible combination wont cut. No way to do it on my UP5 in no any way...no chance in hell to do it on MSI X79-GD45/65...no way to do it on that el cheapo extreme...no way to do it any way!!!
I increase voltages, here, there, everywhere...even ask my mobo if it would like a coffee or a beer...talk sweet to it...even undress front of it...no go! Nothing works!
I am giving up!
Just add on top of everything...I am a long time oveclocker, and ever since P4 2400 was released I haven't found such a nut...lately I exclusively OC the AMD machines, with beautiful results. I had a 8120 on UD3 on full 5.2 24/7...8350 on Saber 5.2 with 1.475V 24/7 no problems at all...ever since I moved to X79 my problems became very evident. The very first mobo I had was P9X79, and it worked somehow...not so bad...after that Saber X79 didn't even want to hear about 125 strap, nor UD3, UD5...UD7...UP4...UP5...MSI X79-GD65...GD45...up including the last acquisition in form of cheap s*** of Extreme3...which I bought for a reason of cost and just to check that I am not insane...
So, to cut long story short...does anyone, but anyone seriously succeeded to run strap 125 or not...I don't like to hear stories, oh..yess, yeahh..PS that CPUid...no, I would like to hear does anyone for REAL running that strap or not! As far as I am concerned, 10 mobos down the road and 6 CPU's...no way! No way to turn this on!!!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

To reach 4.5ghz not sure if this is a bad thing or not all I did was set voltage and change multi









This is with my ram at 2400mhz as well...

@HOMECINEMA-PC did you add me? LOL


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Hmm..just for a testing sake, I stick my CPU and RAM onto el-cheapo Asrock X79 Extreme3...which I got on special for just 69 bucks...I am able to OC the beast up to about 4.4 on it, probably limited by steam generating under mosfet heatsink...I can run my RAM into 2133 at 10-11-10-31 1T...but for the love of God I cannot enable 125MHz strap to run that RAM at designated speed of 2000!!!!
> No matter what I try, the mobo just simply refuse to do it...now whether Intel instructed boys to disable that option for future use or something else...I am in wonder...
> Not only that I cannot run the RAM at 2000 as it supposed to be...mean, 1.25*1600 of course, but even if I underclock the RAM to 1066 which gives me 1333 on the end still, 125MHz strap wont go through!
> What in hell am I doing wrong....I tried to setup 20*125 with 1066 mutli on me RAM...no go..any possible combination wont cut. No way to do it on my UP5 in no any way...no chance in hell to do it on MSI X79-GD45/65...no way to do it on that el cheapo extreme...no way to do it any way!!!
> I increase voltages, here, there, everywhere...even ask my mobo if it would like a coffee or a beer...talk sweet to it...even undress front of it...no go! Nothing works!
> I am giving up!
> Just add on top of everything...I am a long time oveclocker, and ever since P4 2400 was released I haven't found such a nut...lately I exclusively OC the AMD machines, with beautiful results. I had a 8120 on UD3 on full 5.2 24/7...8350 on Saber 5.2 with 1.475V 24/7 no problems at all...ever since I moved to X79 my problems became very evident. The very first mobo I had was P9X79, and it worked somehow...not so bad...after that Saber X79 didn't even want to hear about 125 strap, nor UD3, UD5...UD7...UP4...UP5...MSI X79-GD65...GD45...up including the last acquisition in form of cheap s*** of Extreme3...which I bought for a reason of cost and just to check that I am not insane...
> So, to cut long story short...does anyone, but anyone seriously succeeded to run strap 125 or not...I don't like to hear stories, oh..yess, yeahh..PS that CPUid...no, I would like to hear does anyone for REAL running that strap or not! As far as I am concerned, 10 mobos down the road and 6 CPU's...no way! No way to turn this on!!!


You should have stick with P9X79 mobo. There is probably issue with 125 strap in the earlier BIOS version on ASUS mobo but newer BIOS after that support strap very well.

I imagine you already tried latest BIOS update. I can tell you this, most CPU can do 125 strap. Yours probably in the small percentage that can't. I think I remember reading in this thread about a 3820 that can't do even 125 strap. So it's not impossible with 4820k. I say RMA that CPU.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Need the URL for that before I can add it to the roll


valid.canardpc.com/wg82cz
There is the link.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

http://valid.canardpc.com/cg936i

http://valid.canardpc.com/cg936i


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cg936i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cg936i


Must have your Username instead of 'BEAST'


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Must have your Username instead of 'BEAST'


LULZ I didn't even realize it had that gimme a sec


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7

http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Hmm..just for a testing sake, I stick my CPU and RAM onto el-cheapo Asrock X79 Extreme3...which I got on special for just 69 bucks...I am able to OC the beast up to about 4.4 on it, probably limited by steam generating under mosfet heatsink...I can run my RAM into 2133 at 10-11-10-31 1T...but for the love of God I cannot enable 125MHz strap to run that RAM at designated speed of 2000!!!!
> No matter what I try, the mobo just simply refuse to do it...now whether Intel instructed boys to disable that option for future use or something else...I am in wonder...
> Not only that I cannot run the RAM at 2000 as it supposed to be...mean, 1.25*1600 of course, but even if I underclock the RAM to 1066 which gives me 1333 on the end still, 125MHz strap wont go through!
> What in hell am I doing wrong....I tried to setup 20*125 with 1066 mutli on me RAM...no go..any possible combination wont cut. No way to do it on my UP5 in no any way...no chance in hell to do it on MSI X79-GD45/65...no way to do it on that el cheapo extreme...no way to do it any way!!!
> I increase voltages, here, there, everywhere...even ask my mobo if it would like a coffee or a beer...talk sweet to it...even undress front of it...no go! Nothing works!
> I am giving up!
> Just add on top of everything...I am a long time oveclocker, and ever since P4 2400 was released I haven't found such a nut...lately I exclusively OC the AMD machines, with beautiful results. I had a 8120 on UD3 on full 5.2 24/7...8350 on Saber 5.2 with 1.475V 24/7 no problems at all...ever since I moved to X79 my problems became very evident. The very first mobo I had was P9X79, and it worked somehow...not so bad...after that Saber X79 didn't even want to hear about 125 strap, nor UD3, UD5...UD7...UP4...UP5...MSI X79-GD65...GD45...up including the last acquisition in form of cheap s*** of Extreme3...which I bought for a reason of cost and just to check that I am not insane...
> So, to cut long story short...does anyone, but anyone seriously succeeded to run strap 125 or not...I don't like to hear stories, oh..yess, yeahh..PS that CPUid...no, I would like to hear does anyone for REAL running that strap or not! As far as I am concerned, 10 mobos down the road and 6 CPU's...no way! No way to turn this on!!!


Your not losing it man . For a start trying to get 125 strap on any 2011 Gigabyte board is a big joke not even I could get 125 strap with 3820 or 3930k . I had no probs with asrock getting 125 and 5gigs but sata ports kept dropping out







Sabertooth did 125 for me but that's about it . So its either a 2011 ROG board or rma that Ivebee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You should have stick with P9X79 mobo. There is probably issue with 125 strap in the earlier BIOS version on ASUS mobo but newer BIOS after that support strap very well.
> 
> I imagine you already tried latest BIOS update. I can tell you this, most CPU can do 125 strap. Yours probably in the small percentage that can't. I think I remember reading in this thread about a 3820 that can't do even 125 strap. So it's not impossible with 4820k. I say RMA that CPU.


Agreed on that !
I had a prob yesterday when I was re-installing AMD driver for 290 after a hard vga crash and driver disappeared . While re installing had a bsod and couldn't get back into windows kept throwing a 50 code . Went to bed . This morning couldn't get back in or get safe mode . Changed cpu . Still error 50 . After a hour of this finally got safe mode removed driver with ddu and reset and back in finally


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

^^^^ The struggle we go through sometimes just to be PC Master Race


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/wg82cz
> There is the link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/axhmb7


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## MrWhiteRX7




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

When these AMD CCC Drivers bork up , they really crash hard









Re-install and make sure xfire is working in CCC , or do it again and again









Had the costa 3820 in today







No 166 strap or 2666 dram on that 3820 so I chucked in my L206 malay 3820 and it will still do it Yay











http://valid.canardpc.com/umzdpz



LooooooL









This is what it would look like if my 3820 did 6 gigahurtles


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC L206 Malay [email protected]@1.43v 1.5hrs of p95 ..........


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC L206 Malay [email protected]@1.43v 1.5hrs of p95 ..........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!







You lucky madman I don't have faster RAM. If not we can have some fun.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky madman I don't have faster RAM. If not we can have some fun.


Must sleep now ...... shut down initiate


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC L206 Malay [email protected]@1.43v 1.5hrs of p95 ..........


NICE! I am going to shoot for around the 5ghz range here soon enough









Is that Internet Explorer I see opened?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> NICE! I am going to shoot for around the 5ghz range here soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Internet Explorer I see opened?


Yeah that's what I use


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

lol awesome! So many people hate on it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> lol awesome! So many people hate on it


Its the only one I will use..... as long as the other ones dont try to take over.......


----------



## sledge

Hey guys, hoping someone can help me out.

The rig in my sig was built a couple of years ago, and I had overclocked the 3820 to 4.62 GHz.

Last year, I sold the rig to someone else, and I wiped the computer clean, reset all overclocks, deleted all BIOS profiles etc.

Due to some extenuating circumstances, I had to take back the rig from its new owner about a week ago.

I have been trying to OC the 3820 again, but I keep getting failures at 4.62, and lowering it to 4.5 is also causing failures. Still not sure what is wrong.

My BCLK is set to 100 MHz @1.25 with 36 or 37 multi. I've tried vcore from 1.34 to 1.4, ram frequency from 1666Mhz to 2333Mhz.

if anymore specifics are needed, I will provide them.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Hey guys, hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> The rig in my sig was built a couple of years ago, and I had overclocked the 3820 to 4.62 GHz.
> 
> Last year, I sold the rig to someone else, and I wiped the computer clean, reset all overclocks, deleted all BIOS profiles etc.
> 
> Due to some extenuating circumstances, I had to take back the rig from its new owner about a week ago.
> 
> I have been trying to OC the 3820 again, but I keep getting failures at 4.62, and lowering it to 4.5 is also causing failures. Still not sure what is wrong.
> 
> My BCLK is set to 100 MHz @1.25 with 36 or 37 multi. I've tried vcore from 1.34 to 1.4, ram frequency from 1666Mhz to 2333Mhz.
> 
> if anymore specifics are needed, I will provide them.


Cooling?

Has bios been updated to latest ? This can cause dramas due to IVB-E updates , eg lower performance and moar vcore

Ram timings ?

Try LLC on ULTRA or highest setting ?


----------



## sledge

have a Noctua NH-D14

I've checked Gigabyte's website, and there doesn't seem to be a BIOS update. IIRC, these boards were only available for a limited period of time.

RAM timings are listed as 11-11-13-28. I haven't messed with them, or voltage, which is set to its default at 1.5.

I've already tried LLC on High and Ultra High, didn't have an effect.

I was using the XMP profile for my memory for a few tests. Had BCLK at 100, multi at 37 @ 1.25. XMP switched ram frequency to 2333 MHz. Used a vcore of 1.37, 1.38, 1.39, and 1.4. This caused an endless boot loop, where the system would just reboot soon after startup.

I decided to lower ram frequency to 1666, and vcore was at 1.36. I left everything else at default, including LLC, turbo boost, hyperthreading etc. BCLK 100, multi 37 @1.25. The computer booted up, and it either got as far as the windows load screen, after which the screen just goes black and nothing loads, or the system would get as far as the windows start screen, at which point it would freeze, and BSOD. This occured even at 4.5 Ghz.

Is it a dud? Why was I able to get to 4.62 before?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Now I know that you have a giga board but have a gander at the first page of this thread there are some bios screeners that you could use as a reference....


----------



## sledge

OK, I'll try those.

One question though, what's the difference between BCLK and the multiplier? Suppose I get 4.62 with BCLK 125 and strap @ 100. How is that different from BCLK at 100 and strap @ 125? Multiplier being 37, of course. On that note, how does multiplier play into it all?


----------



## alancsalt

Strap sets the relationship/ratios between busses, like PCIe in relation to BCLK.

BCLK is the actual chip speed (if compared to a car - revs.)
Multiplier (if compared to a car - which gear you are in)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> OK, I'll try those.
> 
> One question though, what's the difference between BCLK and the multiplier? Suppose I get 4.62 with BCLK 125 and strap @ 100. How is that different from BCLK at 100 and strap @ 125? Multiplier being 37, of course. On that note, how does multiplier play into it all?


Those should actually end up the same, setting 125 bclk will normally auto reset the strap, so it is 125 bclk at 1.25 strap.


----------



## sledge

Ok, cool, thanks.

I've read on a few other forums that the 3820 doesn't react well to the BCLK being tinkered with, is that true? That's the only reason I haven't tried changing it, and instead focused on the strap. Would changing the BCLK perhaps work better than, say, changing the strap?

Thanks for the replies, has been a huge help already. I am still in the dark on most of this stuff.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Those should actually end up the same, setting 125 bclk will normally auto reset the strap, so it is 125 bclk at 1.25 strap.


Looking at the BIOS screens from the first page of this thread, the two are different, why is that?


----------



## alancsalt

you can set strap to 100, but can have bclk higher. 100 strap is good for bclk 100 to 125. At some point a bclk will probably fail. Change gears, set bclk to 125 but multiplier lower so that final chip clock is just below what you had at 100 strap/bclk. Now edge that bclk up and see what OC you can get in that strap's bclk range (125 up to 133 [?] ).

HOMECINEMA-PC has taken bclk for 3820 up past 160.
My hexy, only 134MHz

Might get u a slightly higher OC
Might result in slightly lower vcore


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And if your really lucky like me you could even get to 166 strap and 2666 Dram speed










and over 2666 Dram speed

http://valid.canardpc.com/tr7px4


----------



## sledge

Ok, so I got around to tinkering with some of these settings. After a few failures again, I finally lucked upon a setting that has gotten me into windows at least.

Keep in mind that I haven't run any stress tests yet.

Here are the settings:

4.63 GHz @ BCLK 115.77 @ 40x multi

The memory frequency was bumped up to 1852 MHz @11-11-13-28 @ 1.5 volts (default voltage)

Vcore 1.365 (too high?)
CPU VTT 1.115
PWM Phase Control set to High Performance
Vcore voltage response set to Fast
LLC set to Hight
C1E disabled
C3/C6 disabled
CPU EIST disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor disabled

Turbo Boost enabled and Hyper Threading enabled. Some say to disable these. Why?

Keeping those settings in mind, I started CPU-Z, and here's what it shows:


BIOS has multipliers at 40, CPU-Z shows 37 (12-38). Why is that? And what does 12-38 indicate? Core speed is also only 4281 MHz, as opposed to 4629 in BIOS. Vcore varies from 1.344 in CPU-Z to 1.356. I set it to 1.365 in BIOS.

Does Turbo Boost play into that? Does that mean Turbo Boost also lowers the multipliers when the CPU isn't stressed? But if that's the case, before the OC, Turbo Boost would lower clock speeds from 3.6 to 1.1 at times, yet it hasn't gone lower than 4281 after the OC.

I will be running p95 at night, so I will post my findings regarding that tomorrow.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Ok, so I got around to tinkering with some of these settings. After a few failures again, I finally lucked upon a setting that has gotten me into windows at least.
> 
> Keep in mind that I haven't run any stress tests yet.
> 
> Here are the settings:
> 
> 4.63 GHz @ BCLK 115.77 @ 40x multi
> 
> The memory frequency was bumped up to 1852 MHz @11-11-13-28 @ 1.5 volts (default voltage)
> 
> Vcore 1.365 (too high?)
> CPU VTT 1.115
> PWM Phase Control set to High Performance
> Vcore voltage response set to Fast
> LLC set to Hight
> C1E disabled
> C3/C6 disabled
> CPU EIST disabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor disabled
> 
> Turbo Boost enabled and Hyper Threading enabled. Some say to disable these. Why?
> 
> Keeping those settings in mind, I started CPU-Z, and here's what it shows:
> 
> 
> BIOS has multipliers at 40, CPU-Z shows 37 (12-38). Why is that? And what does 12-38 indicate? Core speed is also only 4281 MHz, as opposed to 4629 in BIOS. Vcore varies from 1.344 in CPU-Z to 1.356. I set it to 1.365 in BIOS.
> 
> Does Turbo Boost play into that? Does that mean Turbo Boost also lowers the multipliers when the CPU isn't stressed? But if that's the case, before the OC, Turbo Boost would lower clock speeds from 3.6 to 1.1 at times, yet it hasn't gone lower than 4281 after the OC.
> 
> I will be running p95 at night, so I will post my findings regarding that tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


That's not bad. I have mine at 4.8gh/z with a voltage of 1.39. I could probably go higher but my system doesn't like when I touch the Blck so im all multiplier.

Also take a look at your questions make sure the core multipliers and make sure they aren't set to auto and they are set to the multiplier u need.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> That's not bad. I have mine at 4.8gh/z with a voltage of 1.39. I could probably go higher but my system doesn't like when I touch the Blck so im all multiplier.
> 
> Also take a look at your questions make sure the core multipliers and make sure they aren't set to auto and they are set to the multiplier u need.


They were set to 40 manually.

On a related note, what are ideal temps I should be seeing? I'm getting 38-42 on any given core on idle. Running p95 right now:

Core 1 is fluctuating between 70-73
Core 2 is around 66-68
Core 3 is around 68-71
Core 4 is around 74-76

Is that a bit high?


----------



## sledge

2 of the cores hit 82 intermittently after about 20 minutes. is this normal? I will probably shut p95 down if they hit 90.


----------



## sledge

Ran p95 for approx 3 and a half hours. No errors, so I decided to see if I could achieve a higher clock, and then run another longer test...

However, I seemed to have hit a brick wall again.

I bumped up the frequency to 4.72 GHz, and after saving settings in BIOS, the system rebooted by itself, and it promptly crashed after reaching the Windows load screen. I went back to my original settings, and the same problem presented itself.

After looking around my settings, I realized I had disabled Turbo Boost because CPU-Z was showing a lower clock than the one I had set. I guess that it was down to Turbo Boost; which is why I disabled it.

It seems as if I can't overclock my CPU unless Turbo Boost is enabled. However, I don't think is good because from what I can tell, my previous p95 was basically running with a lower clock due to Turbo Boost.

Any ideas? Is Turbo Boost required to be on?

Also, something weird that I have noticed is that when I do manage to OC with Turbo Boost on, my network becomes "limited", and so I can't use the internet. I've tried 3 or 4 clocks, and this has happened every time, all with Turbo Boost on.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Ok, so I got around to tinkering with some of these settings. After a few failures again, I finally lucked upon a setting that has gotten me into windows at least.
> 
> Keep in mind that I haven't run any stress tests yet.
> 
> Here are the settings:
> 
> 4.63 GHz @ BCLK 115.77 @ 40x multi
> 
> The memory frequency was bumped up to 1852 MHz @11-11-13-28 @ 1.5 volts (default voltage)
> 
> Vcore 1.365 (too high?)
> CPU VTT 1.115
> PWM Phase Control set to High Performance
> Vcore voltage response set to Fast
> LLC set to Hight
> *C1E disabled
> C3/C6 disabled
> CPU EIST disabled*
> CPU Thermal Monitor disabled
> 
> Turbo Boost enabled and Hyper Threading enabled. Some say to disable these. Why?
> 
> Keeping those settings in mind, I started CPU-Z, and here's what it shows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS has multipliers at 40, CPU-Z shows 37 (12-38). Why is that? And what does 12-38 indicate? Core speed is also only 4281 MHz, as opposed to 4629 in BIOS. Vcore varies from 1.344 in CPU-Z to 1.356. I set it to 1.365 in BIOS.
> 
> Does Turbo Boost play into that? Does that mean Turbo Boost also lowers the multipliers when the CPU isn't stressed? But if that's the case, before the OC, Turbo Boost would lower clock speeds from 3.6 to 1.1 at times, yet it hasn't gone lower than 4281 after the OC.
> 
> I will be running p95 at night, so I will post my findings regarding that tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


With those settings, CPU frequency shouldn't down clock & it should always running at 4.63GHz. I don't know what is going on there.

You don't need to disabled Turbo Boost & Hyper Threading. Some people disabled HT if they going for extreme overclock, for benching.

(12 - 38) is the range of stock multiplier. Vcore will always fluctuating, depends on the load.

Did you try run P95 for a minute, see whether the CPU is running @4.63GHz? If it does run @4.63GHz, then you don't need to worry.


----------



## sledge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> With those settings, CPU frequency shouldn't down clock & it should always running at 4.63GHz. I don't know what is going on there.
> 
> You don't need to disabled Turbo Boost & Hyper Threading. Some people disabled HT if they going for extreme overclock, for benching.
> 
> (12 - 38) is the range of stock multiplier. Vcore will always fluctuating, depends on the load.
> 
> Did you try run P95 for a minute, see whether the CPU is running @4.63GHz? If it does run @4.63GHz, then you don't need to worry.


Just tried that. Normal clock was at 4720, CPU-Z shows 4347MHz during the test. I have no idea what is happening.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Just tried that. Normal clock was at 4720, CPU-Z shows 4347MHz during the test. I have no idea what is happening.


Try this; Multi x43, BCLK 105, STRAP 1.0x


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .

Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071


I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


----------



## Maximization

do you have a psu tester?


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp

Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
-Not going any further


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> do you have a psu tester?


No I don't so I took it to get tested and it was borked . Took out the power on the techies work bench LoooL








Took it back for rma . Had to buy another one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp
> 
> Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
> -Not going any further


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry
http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

That's your best yet


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*
> 
> That's your best yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*
> 
> That's your best yet


Im going to single core it later, dya think I can get to 5.375 with the same vCore?


----------



## PedroC1999

Didn't happen xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It does 5.3 and that's good enough


----------



## PedroC1999

Yeh haha! No point pushing it more.

I'm going to drop my daily OC, after actually playing some games and actually having gaming sessions, I find me getting way too much FPS (Yeh, lol) so I'm gonna drop it to 4.4 for a bit (Só It can downvolt) but going to drastically increase the RAM from 1600 to 2133


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470744/i7-3820-help-down-volting-when-idle/0_40


----------



## psyclum

a friend of mine recently got a 4820 on a rampage vi gene and NH-D14 and i'm trying to help him out with OCing. what's a safe set of numbers to start tweaking with? last time he tried he got 4.9ghz @ 1.52v ... i thought 1.52 was a really high number so told him to cut back till i can get some answers here... thx all in advance for your help.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> a friend of mine recently got a 4820 on a rampage vi gene and NH-D14 and i'm trying to help him out with OCing. what's a safe set of numbers to start tweaking with? last time he tried he got 4.9ghz @ 1.52v ... i thought 1.52 was a really high number so told him to cut back till i can get some answers here... thx all in advance for your help.


What are temps under full load?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> What are temps under full load?


he hasn't done any kind of benching and has only been gaming on it. he set his temp warning at 70C and it has not been triggered under gaming loads. i'm just worried since i thought 1.52 was a pretty high number. especially considering he's only at 4.8/4.9 ghz.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I would have him definitely run at least 10 passes of IBT @ very high or an hour of Prime95 maybe? But hell if he's gaming on it without issue power to him









As far as voltage, HOMECINEMA can chime in more on that whether it's safe there or not long term. I believe he's around 1.5x.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I would have him definitely run at least 10 passes of IBT @ very high or an hour of Prime95 maybe? But hell if he's gaming on it without issue power to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as voltage, HOMECINEMA can chime in more on that whether it's safe there or not long term. I believe he's around 1.5x.


I run 2 hours of IBT on maximum (About 14-16gb) for CPU testing, and 10 minutes of Prime on 14gb Custom for RAM, then bo0th at the same time for overall


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I would have him definitely run at least 10 passes of IBT @ very high or an hour of Prime95 maybe? But hell if he's gaming on it without issue power to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as voltage, HOMECINEMA can chime in more on that whether it's safe there or not long term. I believe he's around 1.5x.


well, he's been playing diablo3 for 8hr straight w/o any issues and that's really all the stability/validation he cares about







i tried to tell him to run prime for 24hrs just to validate his build and he said if it works... don't fix it









so unless he's running into thermal issues, i shouldn't worry about him using such high voltage? i was under the impression that you should keep your voltage in the 1.4x range when OCing on air cooling? he's not harming his 4820 in any way by running it at 1.52v?


----------



## corbyj

Hi, I've been using a stable OC of 4.8GHz on my 3820 for a while now and decided to play with it a little. I bumped it up to a little over 5GHz but after it gets to load it crashes. I included a pic, thanks for any input!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> Hi, I've been using a stable OC of 4.8GHz on my 3820 for a while now and decided to play with it a little. I bumped it up to a little over 5GHz but after it gets to load it crashes. I included a pic, thanks for any input!


Voltage looks pretty low for 5ghz


----------



## corbyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Voltage looks pretty low for 5ghz


Ok, thanks. Where do you think a good starting point would be? about 1.5V?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea start there and if all goes well start working your way down if you won the silicon lottery. On the original post in this thread there are good screen shots of 5ghz bios settings too you might want to check out. ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, he's been playing diablo3 for 8hr straight w/o any issues and that's really all the stability/validation he cares about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to tell him to run prime for 24hrs just to validate his build and he said if it works... don't fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so unless he's running into thermal issues, i shouldn't worry about him using such high voltage? i was under the impression that you should keep your voltage in the 1.4x range when OCing on air cooling? he's not harming his 4820 in any way by running it at 1.52v?


I like how your friends attitude is ' if it aint broke don't fix it '








Ivybee don't like high volts for 24/7 without custom water so drop it to 4.7 - 4.8 ghz @ 1.45v full load or less . But if hes happy leave it be







. What ram speed is he running ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> Hi, I've been using a stable OC of 4.8GHz on my 3820 for a while now and decided to play with it a little. I bumped it up to a little over 5GHz but after it gets to load it crashes. I included a pic, thanks for any input!


That's looking really good mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Voltage looks pretty low for 5ghz


And that is what you want







. My best 5 gig val came in at 1.36v on L206 malay 3820


----------



## corbyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's looking really good mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My best 5 gig val came in at 1.36v on L206 malay 3820


Yea, mine's a malay, i have a new psu on the way. I'll wait till then to try again.


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I advise you all to upgrade to the latest FW, after upgrading from 3.2xx, Iv managed to shave roughly 0.040v off my 4.5GHz overclock.

Old = 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
New=4.45GHz @ 1.288v


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like how your friends attitude is ' if it aint broke don't fix it '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivybee don't like high volts for 24/7 without custom water so drop it to 4.7 - 4.8 ghz @ 1.45v full load or less . But if hes happy leave it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What ram speed is he running ?


he's running a matched set of Gskill Ares 2400's on RAM. seems to be stable so didn't really pay much attention to the RAM. i was mainly worried about the voltage going beyond 1.4x on air. but apparently the system is fine with it since his temps seems fine in the last few days. so I guess the NH-D14 is performing beyond my expectations since his system is still relatively quiet while gaming on a 1600P monitor.


----------



## corbyj

You mean bios update Pedroc1999?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> You mean bios update Pedroc1999?


Yeh, got me 0.025v-0.04v less on my speeds (4.4-5.0)

It also gives loads more features etc, worth it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> You mean bios update Pedroc1999?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yeh, got me 0.025v-0.04v less on my speeds (4.4-5.0)
> 
> It also gives loads more features etc, worth it
Click to expand...

The thing about bios updates :
if your running IVB-E go for it . Updates ram speed settings and other stuff
SB-E I would go no higher than 4102
If it aint broke don't flash it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> he's running a matched set of Gskill Ares 2400's on RAM. seems to be stable so didn't really pay much attention to the RAM. i was mainly worried about the voltage going beyond 1.4x on air. but apparently the system is fine with it since his temps seems fine in the last few days. so I guess the NH-D14 is performing beyond my expectations since his system is still relatively quiet while gaming on a 1600P monitor.


Is it running 2666 dram speed or just 2400 ?

Finally gots me 2nd blue flamer


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The thing about bios updates :
> if your running IVB-E go for it . Updates ram speed settings and other stuff
> SB-E I would go no higher than 4102
> If it aint broke don't flash it
> Is it running 2666 dram speed or just 2400 ?
> 
> Finally gots me 2nd blue flamer


I was just trying on the second BIOS, and for me anyway, it seriously dropped my voltage.

And congrats:wheee:


----------



## corbyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The thing about bios updates :
> if your running IVB-E go for it . Updates ram speed settings and other stuff
> SB-E I would go no higher than 4102
> If it aint broke don't flash it
> 
> Finally gots me 2nd blue flamer


I have SB-E and new bios, should I go back to 4102?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I was just trying on the second BIOS, and for me anyway, it seriously dropped my voltage.
> 
> And congrats:wheee:


Cool , individual silicon will respond better / worse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> I have SB-E and new bios, should I go back to 4102?


My understanding is that once you flash forward you cant flash back . So do what you can with what you got


----------



## PedroC1999

Btw Home, seriously proud of myself, got my first proper RAM OC, what do you think....

Stock 1866 @ 9,9,9 24
Now 2208 @ 10,10,11,24


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Btw Home, seriously proud of myself, got my first proper RAM OC, what do you think....
> 
> Stock 1866 @ 9,9,9 24
> Now 2208 @ 10,10,11,24


That's really good but what about 2ndary and 3rd timings ? and some mem tweek ?


----------



## PedroC1999

I couldn't seam to boot with Rampage Tweak Mode 2, and if you could tell via pm what 2nd/3rd timings mean,that be great, but if your busy, don't worry


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I couldn't seam to boot with Rampage Tweak Mode 2, and if you could tell via pm what 2nd/3rd timings mean,that be great, but if your busy, don't worry


Enjoy the brain strain man


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey everybody

Im moving house this arvo so you might not here from me til Thursday or Friday when the internets is up and running again .

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I advise you all to upgrade to the latest FW, after upgrading from 3.2xx, Iv managed to shave roughly 0.040v off my 4.5GHz overclock.
> 
> Old = 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
> New=4.45GHz @ 1.288v


Mine is doing 4.5 @ 1.24v with 2400mhz ram, I don't want to risk changing anything lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Is it running 2666 dram speed or just 2400 ?
> 
> Finally gots me 2nd blue flamer


he's just running 2400. told him since it's a low profile ram he shouldn't try to push it too far







he didn't buy the faster RAM because at the time he was already stretching his budget pretty far beyond his original intent so somethings gotta give









and GRATZ on getting the flames


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I couldn't seam to boot with Rampage Tweak Mode 2, and if you could tell via pm what 2nd/3rd timings mean,that be great, but if your busy, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the brain strain man
Click to expand...

Seconday and Tertiary ram timings. I think the GO button is meant to set them if you use it... that's how the "Go" buttonturns "no-go" into "go" ram.... AFAIK

Anyway, you can use Mem Tweakit's efficiency score to see if you're improving or slipping back.....


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Seconday and Tertiary ram timings. I think the GO button is meant to set them if you use it... that's how the "Go" buttonturns "no-go" into "go" ram.... AFAIK
> 
> Anyway, you can use Mem Tweakit's efficiency score to see if you're improving or slipping back.....


I was using Aida 64, thanks Alan


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, been away for a while...busy with the whole mining thing.

Is it illegal to bench with win 8 at the bot still?









(dammit massman...we need clearer rules)

Using an h60 to cool my 3820, for now, stupid water pump broke down (thanks Swiftech) and can't get a replacement (thanks customs office dudes, hope you all live a long happy life...yeah, right).

Anyway, my 3820 is still alive and kicking, wonder if there are any new 4820k or 4930k special batches, or some cool new trick you guys found out about. I'm going for the most power efficiency with my x79-ud3 since I can't oc heavily with the h60 for now. Fun stuff, undervolting that is.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, been away for a while...busy with the whole mining thing.
> 
> Is it illegal to bench with win 8 at the bot still?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dammit massman...we need clearer rules)
> 
> Using an h60 to cool my 3820, for now, stupid water pump broke down (thanks Swiftech) and can't get a replacement (thanks customs office dudes, hope you all live a long happy life...yeah, right).
> 
> Anyway, my 3820 is still alive and kicking, wonder if there are any new 4820k or 4930k special batches, or some cool new trick you guys found out about. I'm going for the most power efficiency with my x79-ud3 since I can't oc heavily with the h60 for now. Fun stuff, undervolting that is.


Futuremark benches (the 3dmarks & pcmarks) are OK to sub win8 results with systeminfo 4.20 & later as long as there is a validation link.
Other 3d & all 2d benchies are still banned for win 8 based OSes, gotta go win 7 for those (win 7 is faster in all but Firestrike anyway).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, thanks for the heads up mate...

Gonna try some 3d mark and vantage runs with the 780 before giving it back then.
Couldn't get heaven to run without crashing, somehow (?) Even at stock...smells like my os is fried, right?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, thanks for the heads up mate...
> 
> Gonna try some 3d mark and vantage runs with the 780 before giving it back then.
> Couldn't get heaven to run without crashing, somehow (?) Even at stock...smells like my os is fried, right?


Heaven can have issues sometimes, I haven't seen it for a while but a few people had an issue before where things would just freeze right at the cut between 2 scenes, think round the end of scene 7.
Hwbot heaven is a pretty tough one, Heaven 4.0 is easier to pass, but at stock it shouldn't be a problem unless it is the scene 7 thing. I'd have to look that up again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Heaven can have issues sometimes, I haven't seen it for a while but a few people had an issue before where things would just freeze right at the cut between 2 scenes, think round the end of scene 7.
> Hwbot heaven is a pretty tough one, Heaven 4.0 is easier to pass, but at stock it shouldn't be a problem unless it is the scene 7 thing. I'd have to look that up again.


Exactly, scene 7-8 thing...pissed me off so bad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> he's just running 2400. told him since it's a low profile ram he shouldn't try to push it too far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't buy the faster RAM because at the time he was already stretching his budget pretty far beyond his original intent so somethings gotta give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and GRATZ on getting the flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks man


----------



## steadly2004

Just finally got my rig up past 4.3, up to 4.5 but it took a good bit more volts. From like 1.32 up to 1.44 or so. I don't think I got the best clocking chip, but hey it's better than the 4.2 i7 920 I had before. I may trade up to a 6 core eventually, but pusihng this thing is what I got for now. Was able to boot with 5ghz using the ASUS "high voltage" preset setting, but then realize it put way way too much voltage into the whole board. So I quickly shut it down. Can't get the next step above 4.5 stable, not even 4.6 I tried adding more voltage here and there, but no go. I'm happy I am past the 4.3 barrier I was stuck at since purchase anyway.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that's a lot of volts for 4.5









But hey, as long as your temps are good who cares


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Just finally got my rig up past 4.3, up to 4.5 but it took a good bit more volts. From like 1.32 up to 1.44 or so. I don't think I got the best clocking chip, but hey it's better than the 4.2 i7 920 I had before. I may trade up to a 6 core eventually, but pusihng this thing is what I got for now. Was able to boot with 5ghz using the ASUS "high voltage" preset setting, but then realize it put way way too much voltage into the whole board. So I quickly shut it down. Can't get the next step above 4.5 stable, not even 4.6 I tried adding more voltage here and there, but no go. I'm happy I am past the 4.3 barrier I was stuck at since purchase anyway.


Don't be scared and voltup dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that's a lot of volts for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, as long as your temps are good who cares


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its very very quiet









Some Pics


----------



## PedroC1999

Heres Mine

The panels need respraying, just ignore them


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Heres Mine
> 
> The panels need respraying, just ignore them


Is that a copper cover over the psu ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Is that a copper cover over the psu ?


No, 1.5mm aluminium, with Bright Copper spray paint.

And no, its doesn't warm up, very cool acttually


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Nice rigs fellas!


----------



## offthewall

http://valid.canardpc.com/9d7wmz

Hi Guys!

Can I be included in this club? I've been lurking here for about a week and decided to give my new rig a shot at a stable overclock. I didn't have to do much mucking around in the bios I just set memory to XMP, all cores to 46 at 100 MHz, the Vcore to 1.20V prime stable (7 hours) and game stable (2 hours) last night. Today I just bumped it up to 47 at 1.29 Vcore and has been prime stable for the last 2 hours. I'm going to give BF4 a shot now. I'll let you know how that goes.

Thanks!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Just post the validations and you should be good


----------



## offthewall

Click on my post. Somehow the link got imbedded in it. Different but that's how it goes for me lol.


----------



## offthewall

Not sure how but it got fixed.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm baaaaaaack

and with a new toy. I'll have to start working on some validation shots


----------



## offthewall

http://valid.canardpc.com/t5iqds

Seems to be going strong!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

My quick and dirty overclock I did just to show HC what I got (hint I used to fight a gigabyte)

http://valid.canardpc.com/np6uyq


----------



## offthewall

http://valid.canardpc.com/wxj21t

Squeezing the juice out of it.! Help me out with this guys I might be golden. I've only upped the multi and vcore.


----------



## offthewall

http://valid.canardpc.com/mbkpep

Closing the gap!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> No, 1.5mm aluminium, with Bright Copper spray paint.
> 
> And no, its doesn't warm up, very cool acttually


Hmmm I like the idea of covers for the inside of the case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Nice rigs fellas!


Thanks Maaaaaaaate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> My quick and dirty overclock I did just to show HC what I got (hint I used to fight a gigabyte)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/np6uyq


Glad your back dude








Luvin the low vcore for those ivybees
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offthewall*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mbkpep
> 
> Closing the gap!


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offthewall*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mbkpep
> 
> Closing the gap!


Whats temps do you get with this v core


----------



## Raghar

Does anyone know what are reasonable minimum PLL voltage, PLL termination voltage, and VTTDDR voltages?

You know gaming in summer 37 C heats requires some precautions. (And I also wanna do some stuff that's about the same CPU intensive as Prime, and the more CPU nice settings I'd use the better for CPU durability.)


----------



## offthewall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Whats temps do you get with this v core


I'm on water and I was getting around 70 degrees max at 4.9 Ghz /1.48v prime stable (20 mins). Game stable (2 hours) around 63 degrees.

At 5.1 Ghz I was not prime stable less than 2 mins temps were in the mid 30's. I still need to do some tweaking and add a couple of fans to my 240 rad in push/pull in the hope of going higher.


----------



## motokill36

ok thanks I hit 70c at 4.88 1.44v in bios
not gettong it stable at mpmont tho .
its on water with 240 and 360 rad cpu loop only
thought I would be able to keep temps lower


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Still no internet at my new house ......not impressed


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I'm priming the new rig to see what she's got. I've gone from my other rig with a gigavyte to this one with an Asus board. The difference is unbelievable. I'm more stable in the first hour than six months of tweaking the Gigabyte X79-UP4. I knew ibwas disadvantaged with the GB, but didn't realize how much.

These two rigs are for work and I'm about to start on my play toy. It's strictly for things like this thread really, I like to tinker and I'm a hot rodder at heart.

Should I go Rive or P9X79?

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Here's the first one for a 30 minute prime quickie

http://valid.canardpc.com/e85ljn


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I'm priming the new rig to see what she's got. I've gone from my other rig with a gigavyte to this one with an Asus board. The difference is unbelievable. I'm more stable in the first hour than six months of tweaking the Gigabyte X79-UP4. I knew ibwas disadvantaged with the GB, but didn't realize how much.
> 
> These two rigs are for work and I'm about to start on my play toy. It's strictly for things like this thread really, I like to tinker and I'm a hot rodder at heart.
> 
> Should I go Rive or P9X79?
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Here's the first one for a 30 minute prime quickie
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e85ljn
Click to expand...

RIVE more stuff to adjust voltages and your doin fine so far man !


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1









I'd love to get one...and a nice 4930k, if they even exist







(dat imc)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get one...and a nice 4930k, if they even exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat imc)


I would rather bin 3930k's and X chips......
and still no internet ( cable ) looks like im a gonna have to go 4G mobile broadband ......... 4gigs = $40 @#$%^&@!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get one...and a nice 4930k, if they even exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat imc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather bin 3930k's and X chips......
> and still no internet ( cable ) looks like im a gonna have to go 4G mobile broadband ......... 4gigs = $40 @#$%^&@!
Click to expand...

Same here in Malaysia. Extremely pricey mobile broadband data plan & ridiculously low data cap. 4 gigs is like for 4 days to a week.

I have used my mobile data plan from 2008 & it was unlimited, no data cap. Suddenly, this year they change it to 10GB data cap. It still unlimited but once data usage exceeds 10GB, connection is severely throttled. We consumer don't have rights unfortunately.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Same here in Malaysia. Extremely pricey mobile broadband data plan & ridiculously low data cap. 4 gigs is like for 4 days to a week.
> 
> I have used my mobile data plan from 2008 & it was unlimited, no data cap. Suddenly, this year they change it to 10GB data cap. It still unlimited but once data usage exceeds 10GB, connection is severely throttled. We consumer don't have rights unfortunately.


Ouch !









I got it . But 5Gigs and 4G modem = $99AU







Better than NUTHIN









Gonna bench real soon


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Same here in Malaysia. Extremely pricey mobile broadband data plan & ridiculously low data cap. 4 gigs is like for 4 days to a week.
> 
> I have used my mobile data plan from 2008 & it was unlimited, no data cap. Suddenly, this year they change it to 10GB data cap. It still unlimited but once data usage exceeds 10GB, connection is severely throttled. We consumer don't have rights unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it . But 5Gigs and 4G modem = $99AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than NUTHIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna bench real soon
Click to expand...

New goodies!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> New goodies!!!


Ohhhh looks like someone is gonna real soon empty da loop and redo blocks and add a rad....... nice one kizzo


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Holy 4G download speed Batman ........ 2.4 Mb p/sec WOW







Mk 11 update 250mb in naff all time


----------



## ivanlabrie

My 3mb isp cries...lol

Got me a GTX 780 WF to play with now. Stuck with an H60 for cooling though :/

I should grab win 7 64 soon...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy 4G download speed Batman ........ 2.4 Mb p/sec WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 update 250mb in naff all time


Pffffffttttttt Even faster







Not bad for wireless but bloody expensive


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy 4G download speed Batman ........ 2.4 Mb p/sec WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 update 250mb in naff all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffffffttttttt Even faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for wireless but bloody expensive
Click to expand...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea 4g is fast dude!!!! Be careful not to hit that cap too soon though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yea 4g is fast dude!!!! Be careful not to hit that cap too soon though
Click to expand...

Problem is this its all to easy to wipe out that giggige real quick








And peeps in Indonesia and Russia are trying to hack my emails


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Problem is this its all to easy to wipe out that giggige real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And peeps in Indonesia and Russia are trying to hack my emails


U No Know Launch Codes?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> U No Know Launch Codes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Only the ones I need to launch myself into spaaaaaace LoooooooL















Just purchased my first really comfy office chair ...... looks like recaro leather racing seat


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just downloaded the latest AMD 14.3 beta driver . 292mb in .......... 90 seconds


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing!

Now, let's hope they work and don't score worse than older ones. (cough 13.11 beta)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> Now, let's hope they work and don't score worse than older ones. (cough 13.11 beta)


Im interested if mantle is gonna work the way it should with this beta








and 4G is really


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Mantle is definitely doing something, seeing as (supposedly as of now) dx12 is dx11 with integrated mantle


----------



## mattshotcha

Hey guys! I'm new here and new to overclocking. I recently jumped in to attempt a 4.5 with my 4820k on my EVGA X79 Dark board. I have it really stable at the current settings and the voltage is (what seems to be) really low. Any thoughts? Criticism?

I have the Multi at 45 - BCLK at 100 - Voltage is fixed - Vdroop on - All power savings off.

http://valid.x86.fr/c898fb

http://valid.x86.fr/c898fb


----------



## snapping

Matt did you pass any stress tests? I cant seem to get my 4820k on a RIVEBE to the same settings LLC on 25% even with voltage set to 1.265 (idk if that's low or normal or what). It fails around the 6th pass of IBT (freeze or screen just freezes). Temperatures are not passing 65 usually hovering around 63 on hottest core under tests. Any advice would be appreciated.

http://valid.canardpc.com/np1f4n

For parts list wasn't stable on that save.


----------



## yttocstfarc

This is what I posted on the Rampage IV Black Edition Forums on what I found out overclocking my 4820k in the few couple of hours what do you guys think?

Keep in mind guys this is my first jump into the enthusiast line of computers so I have Limited knowledge. I was able to get my 3570k Stable to 4.4 and have been running that overclock for over a year with no problems so I understand some of the basics

Anybody in the club with a 4820k? If not here is what I've learned in the past week overclocking the new rig. I will tell my steps for overclocking and what results I found. Each time I upped the multiplier x1 I went back into the bios loaded optimized defaults, restarted then changed values and saved and exited.

I started overclocking first by setting XMP 2133 and just upping the multiplier and letting the bios adjust all other adjustments on auto. I started with 4.4 and booted into windows. I did short stability test runs of 15 mins in AIDA64 it passed.
From there I went
4.5 Passed
4.6 Passed
4.7 Passed
4.8 When I booted into windows I noticed that the core voltage was set at 1.536 and that didn't set well with me so I changed it to 1.4v and booted into windows and stability test for 30 mins and it passed. Temps stayed in the mid 60's never even thought about touching 70c. I left it there for a few days just running normal programs, watching YouTube, Netflix, Star Trek Online, Assassin's Creed 4 and during that time I had 1 game crash of AC4. So I bumped the Voltage to 1.405 and left it there. Stability tested that voltage the other night for almost 3 hours then AIDA64 reported a failure.
So here are my questions and maybe you guys can give me some clarity.

1. I was under the impression that I would probably hit a temperature wall with the H100i and that it couldn't keep up with the added frequency and voltage. At full load Aida 64 still mid 60c. What gives?

2. How much higher on the core voltage can I go? In the Asus guide on ROG forum 1.4 was suggested not to go over for non extreme watercooling. I seem to be fine on temps.

3. I haven't had ANY blue screens lock ups freezes etc. Only application crashes, Aida 64, Prime 95 listing errors, The new real bench V2 crashing. Normal or no?

4. By the Ivy-e overclock guide 4.8ghz at 1.4v is only achievable in 2% of the CPU's tested. Did I really get that good of a chip?

5. So far 3 hours in a stress test (AIDA64) is the longest time I've been able to get the system to pass 4.8ghz @ 1.405 bios volts 1.424 under load voltage. It dosen't like Prime95 AT ALL. Only goes a few mins before showing an error.

My Rig is in my signature, as well as a 3dmark11 my best run so far. I am quite happy with the performance that I am getting. I guess I just need some questions answered and maybe some directions on how I should proceed from here. Looking foward to working with you guys and to see if I can learn some more about this system. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> Matt did you pass any stress tests? I cant seem to get my 4820k on a RIVEBE to the same settings LLC on 25% even with voltage set to 1.265 (idk if that's low or normal or what). It fails around the 6th pass of IBT (freeze or screen just freezes). Temperatures are not passing 65 usually hovering around 63 on hottest core under tests. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/np1f4n
> 
> For parts list wasn't stable on that save.


Yeah I ran IBT on standard and on very high 10x runs, both passed fine. I also did about 2 hours of prime95 with no failures (Blend).

This sounds like a simple answer, but I'm new as well so bear with me, but could it be as simple as the second CPU power port that my X79 Dark has? The Dark has two 8 pin power sockets and I'm using both on clean lines. You would think the numbers in Bios are the numbers regardless how many wires are hooked up but who knows. My voltages are surprisingly low and I haven't found an answer why yet.

I would say try 1.3 but if you are already at 60's temp I don't think that would be a great idea. Maybe some more knowledgeable members here can clear some of this up.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Yeah I ran IBT on standard and on very high 10x runs, both passed fine. I also did about 2 hours of prime95 with no failures (Blend).
> 
> This sounds like a simple answer, but I'm new as well so bear with me, but could it be as simple as the second CPU power port that my X79 Dark has? The Dark has two 8 pin power sockets and I'm using both on clean lines. You would think the numbers in Bios are the numbers regardless how many wires are hooked up but who knows. My voltages are surprisingly low and I haven't found an answer why yet.
> 
> I would say try 1.3 but if you are already at 60's temp I don't think that would be a great idea. Maybe some more knowledgeable members here can clear some of this up.


Your volts are low cause it likes low voltage........ lucky devils


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> This is what I posted on the Rampage IV Black Edition Forums on what I found out overclocking my 4820k in the few couple of hours what do you guys think?
> 
> Keep in mind guys this is my first jump into the enthusiast line of computers so I have Limited knowledge. I was able to get my 3570k Stable to 4.4 and have been running that overclock for over a year with no problems so I understand some of the basics
> 
> Anybody in the club with a 4820k? If not here is what I've learned in the past week overclocking the new rig. I will tell my steps for overclocking and what results I found. Each time I upped the multiplier x1 I went back into the bios loaded optimized defaults, restarted then changed values and saved and exited.
> 
> I started overclocking first by setting XMP 2133 and just upping the multiplier and letting the bios adjust all other adjustments on auto. I started with 4.4 and booted into windows. I did short stability test runs of 15 mins in AIDA64 it passed.
> From there I went
> 4.5 Passed
> 4.6 Passed
> 4.7 Passed
> 4.8 When I booted into windows I noticed that the core voltage was set at 1.536 and that didn't set well with me so I changed it to 1.4v and booted into windows and stability test for 30 mins and it passed. Temps stayed in the mid 60's never even thought about touching 70c. I left it there for a few days just running normal programs, watching YouTube, Netflix, Star Trek Online, Assassin's Creed 4 and during that time I had 1 game crash of AC4. So I bumped the Voltage to 1.405 and left it there. Stability tested that voltage the other night for almost 3 hours then AIDA64 reported a failure.
> So here are my questions and maybe you guys can give me some clarity.
> 
> 1. I was under the impression that I would probably hit a temperature wall with the H100i and that it couldn't keep up with the added frequency and voltage. At full load Aida 64 still mid 60c. What gives?
> 
> 2. How much higher on the core voltage can I go? In the Asus guide on ROG forum 1.4 was suggested not to go over for non extreme watercooling. I seem to be fine on temps.
> 
> 3. I haven't had ANY blue screens lock ups freezes etc. Only application crashes, Aida 64, Prime 95 listing errors, The new real bench V2 crashing. Normal or no?
> 
> 4. By the Ivy-e overclock guide 4.8ghz at 1.4v is only achievable in 2% of the CPU's tested. Did I really get that good of a chip?
> 
> 5. So far 3 hours in a stress test (AIDA64) is the longest time I've been able to get the system to pass 4.8ghz @ 1.405 bios volts 1.424 under load voltage. It dosen't like Prime95 AT ALL. Only goes a few mins before showing an error.
> 
> My Rig is in my signature, as well as a 3dmark11 my best run so far. I am quite happy with the performance that I am getting. I guess I just need some questions answered and maybe some directions on how I should proceed from here. Looking foward to working with you guys and to see if I can learn some more about this system. Thanks in advance!


You've gotta good one there mate........
and your avatar ( Data chuckin a mental ) is GOLD


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've gotta good one there mate........
> and your avatar ( Data chuckin a mental ) is GOLD


Thanks. Yeah I got that avatar from another member since Im a Star Trek Fan...lol

So what Do you think about some of the questions I have asked? I'm kinda dumfounded on where to go from here with the overclock. Everybody talks oh prime stable, aida64 stabe for 24 hours etc etc etc... my 1.4v is to much, and others say you can go higher. Way too much misinformation or is it too many opinions i don't know which...lol


----------



## snapping

What do you all recommend as the LLC for 4.5 or higher? I have it on 25% right now...should I go to 50%?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah I got that avatar from another member since Im a Star Trek Fan...lol
> 
> So what Do you think about some of the questions I have asked? I'm kinda dumfounded on where to go from here with the overclock. Everybody talks oh prime stable, aida64 stabe for 24 hours etc etc etc... my 1.4v is to much, and others say you can go higher. Way too much misinformation or is it too many opinions i don't know which...lol


Straight up if you can P95 on blend for two hours at the volts you have on the clock your happy with leave it at that . or go a higher LLC level to get 2 hrs stable . Also your cooling will also effect stability as well . When you have that sorted start setting your ram speed higher and aim for [email protected] or a 2666 + with diff ram timings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> What do you all recommend as the LLC for 4.5 or higher? I have it on 25% right now...should I go to 50%?


Id go the highest LLC setting and work your way down till stable 2hrs P95 on blend on the vcore you are running at the moment


----------



## Raghar

Hi boys I found this equation might work for my CPU.

39*(-0.00091575092+0.02809523809)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Hi boys I found this equation might work for my CPU.
> 
> 39*(-0.00091575092+0.02809523809)




Is that the equation to fold space







.............


----------



## yttocstfarc

1.05999999963? So rounded 1.06v sounds good to me! At what 5.1ghz?


----------



## Raghar

Naw it's just an equation for stable voltage on a frequency for my CPU. This is for max turbo (Dear Intel, I didn't overclock my CPU on overclockers optimized board). And according to this equation if 4.7 GHz would be doable it would require 1.44959706995 V. LLC at 0.
Alternatively 3.7 GHz would require. 0.97175824125 V with LLC at 0.


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your volts are low cause it likes low voltage........ lucky devils


Awesome! Ok. So I feel somewhat confident now that I have some room to push it if I want. Being at about 1.2 with 45x and 100% load only hits 45-50c I figure I have room. I'm really only just getting to understand the whole OC process though so I might just enjoy gaming at this speed for a while. I posted a score of 18788 in Fire Strike which is higher than I had hoped so I figure it's more than a capable PC for what I do with it.

Thanks guys and I'll be around to bug you more with my learning process.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Awesome! Ok. So I feel somewhat confident now that I have some room to push it if I want. Being at about 1.2 with 45x and 100% load only hits 45-50c I figure I have room. I'm really only just getting to understand the whole OC process though so I might just enjoy gaming at this speed for a while. I posted a score of 18788 in Fire Strike which is higher than I had hoped so I figure it's more than a capable PC for what I do with it.
> 
> Thanks guys and I'll be around to bug you more with my learning process.


Good stuff







Other chips vcore goes to the dogs after 4.8


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

They say that silence is golden ..............


----------



## PedroC1999

Hahahahaha -

Hows things going down there in the AU?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hot and humid man . Really need some rain . 80% of Queensland is drought declared . But I purchased my first 27" 1440p monitor today


----------



## yttocstfarc

Got my 4820k 4.6ghz @ 1.265v 2133 ram. 1 hour stable in Aida 64. Still need to test longer times but so far no problems.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got my 4820k 4.6ghz @ 1.265v 2133 ram. 1 hour stable in Aida 64 2133. Still need to test longer times but so far no problems.


That's very nice vcore for the clock speed








What dram speed are you running ? 2400 or 2666 ?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's very nice vcore for the clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dram speed are you running ? 2400 or 2666 ?


Thanks! I am running XMP 2133.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You should try 2400 @ 1.8v @ 10-12-11-33-1t-128 or 2666 @ 1.8 @ 12-13-13-33-2t-147 . Using say a tight Hynix profile in dram settings and plug in primary timings I just mentioned or a profile to suit the ram you have . If my ram had a xmp dram speed of 2400 I would use that but it doesent . Its just Ripjaws X 16 gb @ 2133 CL 11's


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hot and humid man . Really need some rain . 80% of Queensland is drought declared . But I purchased my first 27" 1440p monitor today


It's the same here too, drought since Jan at least. It's very hot & humid here too. Ambient temp 35C but it feels like 38C for example.

Used RIVE is nowhere to be found & RIVBE still out of stock. I'm contemplating just forget about it & continue using my current motherboard while it still want to boot, then upgrade to x99 when released later this year. I may just get my self 120Hz monitor. I'm eyeing either BenQ XL2720T or XL2411T. They're 1080p though. What brand 1440p monitor did you purchased?

An update on my problem. I think I can rule out PSU because when my computer refused to turn on, I manages to get it turn on when I plugged USB device that draw power from the USB port, like phone or USB speaker for example. So I can rule out PSU here. A couple of times when I pressed the power button, there is a delay around a couple of seconds before the computer is turn on. Quite annoying but I grow accustomed to it by now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's the same here too, drought since Jan at least. It's very hot & humid here too. Ambient temp 35C but it feels like 38C for example.
> 
> Used RIVE is nowhere to be found & RIVBE still out of stock. I'm contemplating just forget about it & continue using my current motherboard while it still want to boot, then upgrade to x99 when released later this year. I may just get my self 120Hz monitor. I'm eyeing either BenQ XL2720T or XL2411T. They're 1080p though. What brand 1440p monitor did you purchased?
> 
> An update on my problem. I think I can rule out PSU because when my computer refused to turn on, I manages to get it turn on when I plugged USB device that draw power from the USB port, like phone or USB speaker for example. So I can rule out PSU here. A couple of times when I pressed the power button, there is a delay around a couple of seconds before the computer is turn on. Quite annoying but I grow accustomed to it by now.


Got some rain overnight 45mm which is good for the water tank but heaviest falls went inland . Feels like 30 - 32c + 23c overnight . Sumthin up with case power switch maybe or 24 pin socket ?
Its a 27" kogan ( ozzie online brand ) LG sourced ips panel 2560x1440p $306 2nd hand of ebay . If I was gonna spend $600 odd it would be on a 4930k


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It's the same here too, drought since Jan at least. It's very hot & humid here too. Ambient temp 35C but it feels like 38C for example.
> 
> Used RIVE is nowhere to be found & RIVBE still out of stock. I'm contemplating just forget about it & continue using my current motherboard while it still want to boot, then upgrade to x99 when released later this year. I may just get my self 120Hz monitor. I'm eyeing either BenQ XL2720T or XL2411T. They're 1080p though. What brand 1440p monitor did you purchased?
> 
> An update on my problem. I think I can rule out PSU because when my computer refused to turn on, I manages to get it turn on when I plugged USB device that draw power from the USB port, like phone or USB speaker for example. So I can rule out PSU here. A couple of times when I pressed the power button, there is a delay around a couple of seconds before the computer is turn on. Quite annoying but I grow accustomed to it by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some rain overnight 45mm which is good for the water tank but heaviest falls went inland . Feels like 30 - 32c + 23c overnight . *Sumthin up with case power switch maybe or 24 pin socket ?*
> Its a 27" kogan ( ozzie online brand ) LG sourced ips panel 2560x1440p $306 2nd hand of ebay . If I was gonna spend $600 odd it would be on a 4930k
Click to expand...

Not likely because it's intermittent. It resumed to works flawlessly without I'm doing anything or touch anything inside the case. This make me to believe it's motherboard problem. It just a matter of time before it won't turn on for good.

If I decided not to get RIVE or RIVBE (& just go ahead upgrade to x99 later this year), I'm considering either 4930k or 120Hz/1440p monitor. I'm leaning towards the latter though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not likely because it's intermittent. It resumed to works flawlessly without I'm doing anything or touch anything inside the case. This make me to believe it's motherboard problem. It just a matter of time before it won't turn on for good.
> 
> If I decided not to get RIVE or RIVBE (& just go ahead upgrade to x99 later this year), I'm considering either 4930k or 120Hz/1440p monitor. I'm leaning towards the latter though.


You might as well run that Pro into the ground and if she lasts till x99 you might as well do it . Lets hope the reviews are promising








If im not pleased with 1440p .144hz might be the next port of call after all . Or maybe something of the 4K flavour . Its a mood / OCD thing for most of my tech purchases . CYA later time for bed


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not likely because it's intermittent. It resumed to works flawlessly without I'm doing anything or touch anything inside the case. This make me to believe it's motherboard problem. It just a matter of time before it won't turn on for good.
> 
> If I decided not to get RIVE or RIVBE (& just go ahead upgrade to x99 later this year), I'm considering either 4930k or 120Hz/1440p monitor. I'm leaning towards the latter though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well run that Pro into the ground and if she lasts till x99 you might as well do it . Lets hope the reviews are promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If im not pleased with 1440p .144hz might be the next port of call after all . Or maybe something of the 4K flavour . *Its a mood / OCD thing for most of my tech purchases .* CYA later time for bed
Click to expand...

Pretty much this.







My purchases usually because I want it. I don't need it but I want it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Pretty much this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My purchases usually because I want it. *I don't need it but I want it.*


You've got some funny photos there mate








And yes this


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Finally getting a severe weather / rain event ....... and its pouring down hard









Havent had rain like this in 12mths . 100mm of it forecasted tonight


----------



## alancsalt

It's headed my way too.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@alancsalt aka 'Saltydog'
You sure will down the northern rivers districts and the run off from up o'er the border , Gods country LoooL


----------



## criminal

Any advice on overclocking memory with a 4820k? I was able to get 2000 MHz with my ram when I had my 3820, but now I can barely get above 1600 MHz.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Any advice on overclocking memory with a 4820k? I was able to get 2000 MHz with my ram when I had my 3820, but now I can barely get above 1600 MHz.


Surley you've tried harder than that mate ?
You should be getting 2400 / 2666 .







Yours might have a weak IMC and doesn't like your ram and or timings .
Board might need a bios update ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Surley you've tried harder than that mate ?
> You should be getting 2400 / 2666 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours might have a weak IMC and doesn't like your ram and or timings .
> Board might need a bios update ?


Oh I tried... lol

My motherboard has the newest bios. So if I do have a week IMC, am I out of luck getting higher memory clocks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh I tried... lol
> 
> My motherboard has the newest bios. So if I do have a week IMC, am I out of luck getting higher memory clocks?


Get some SB cl 11 ripjaws x 11-11-11-30 and work it from there ?
and yes weak imc = buggar


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @alancsalt aka 'Saltydog'
> You sure will down the northern rivers districts and the run off from up o'er the border , Gods country LoooL


This what we got in the last 24hrs


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Any advice on overclocking memory with a 4820k? I was able to get 2000 MHz with my ram when I had my 3820, but now I can barely get above 1600 MHz.


I have my 1600 memory at 2133 mhz with 1.070v in the IMC in a 4820k


----------



## ivanlabrie

WTH more than 50c ambient???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> I have my 1600 memory at 2133 mhz with 1.070v in the IMC in a 4820k


That is what I like to hear. I guess that is more of what I was asking. What voltage do I need to adjust on the cpu to obtain the best overclock on the IMC?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is what I like to hear. I guess that is more of what I was asking. What voltage do I need to adjust on the cpu to obtain the best overclock on the IMC?


I found my answer here even though I don't have that board.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking

VCCSA is what I was looking for. 1866MHz now with 9-9-9-24 timings.


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Pretty much this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My purchases usually because I want it. I don't need it but I want it.


This is the reasoning behind 99% of my purchases as well. *****.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I found my answer here even though I don't have that board.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking
> 
> VCCSA is what I was looking for. 1866MHz now with 9-9-9-24 timings.


sorry I didn't realise that's what your looking for









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> This is the reasoning behind 99% of my purchases as well. *****.


Yerp pretty much


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

If I haven't disabled the C states am I holding the chip back in any way? It stays at 4.5ghz all the time from the logging I've done. Just wondering.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> If I haven't disabled the C states am I holding the chip back in any way? It stays at 4.5ghz all the time from the logging I've done. Just wondering.


R u running 100 strap and c1 , sidestep ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

@HOMECINEMA-PC

All I did was set multi to 45 on all cores and up vcore to 1.24v lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> All I did was set multi to 45 on all cores and up vcore to 1.24v lol


Not much skill involved in that eh !


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Not much skill involved in that eh !


Yea I didn't expect it to be that straight forward... getting my old 8350 to a stable 4.9ghz was quite a task so I'm not angry this wasn't a chore









I've gotten it up to 5ghz and IBT passing but I don't like the amount of volts it needs so I'm just leaving it at 4.5ghz. Just wanted to see if I should shut any of the c states off or anything.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yea I didn't expect it to be that straight forward... getting my old 8350 to a stable 4.9ghz was quite a task so I'm not angry this wasn't a chore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten it up to 5ghz and IBT passing but I don't like the amount of volts it needs so I'm just leaving it at 4.5ghz. Just wanted to see if I should shut any of the c states off or anything.


Don't you want low idle speeds / temps ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't you want low idle speeds / temps ?


I'm happy with it as is, I'm definitely not complaining









Just wasn't sure if I was possibly missing out on anything performance related.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm happy with it as is, I'm definitely not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wasn't sure if I was possibly missing out on anything performance related.


That will happen when its under full load , performance wise . Low idle speeds and temps helps with overall performance


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That will happen when its under full load , performance wise . Low idle speeds and temps helps with overall performance


Cool then I'm just gonna keep on keepin on with it









Haven't touched it since I got it all up and running pretty much. Been rock solid and crushing games







Thanks for the help!


----------



## ivanlabrie

No such thing as idle for my pc...it's either: mining, gaming or benching all day!







(or off)


----------



## ars0n

just got a 4820k on asus p9x79 with gskill X 2400 9,11,11,31

4820k overclocked to 4.6 with 129 bclk and 125 cpu strap.

tested with prime 95 (blend) for 6+ hours

Cooling is noctua 2011 fan.

Hope thats a decent outcome =D

is this jazz about overclocking blck still true with affecting PCI-E timings, etc? Should i turn it down for 24/7 use? If not, this thing is pretty solid.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ars0n*
> 
> just got a 4820k on asus p9x79 with gskill X 2400 9,11,11,31
> 
> 4820k overclocked to 4.6 with 129 bclk and 125 cpu strap.
> 
> tested with prime 95 (blend) for 6+ hours
> 
> Cooling is noctua 2011 fan.
> 
> Hope thats a decent outcome =D
> 
> is this jazz about overclocking blck still true with affecting PCI-E timings, etc? Should i turn it down for 24/7 use? If not, this thing is pretty solid.


Sounds and looks solid to me and as long your happy


----------



## icebrain1

Anyone mind giving me some info.
I got my CPU OC to 4.7 using 1.35V on a 4820k
and my ram just running at the XMP profile 2400mhz 32gb 4x8 (Did Not touch the ram timing or anything yet other than the XMP)
running on an Asus rampage IV black edition. and a corsair h100i in push pull.
Btw is this a good or bad OC. my temps (in real temp) are about 55-60c under load.

Anyways my questions are,
when at stock clocks CPU-Z shows my cpu voltages and multipliers adjusting based on usage (So at idle it says something like 1 volt and 1.6ghz at load it says 3.9ghz and 1.23v).
but when i do my overclock the cpu voltage changes very little and the ghz is stuck at 4.7 and the only thing that changes at idle and under load is the temperature.
Is there any way i can have the high overclock and keep it adjusting based on load so i can have the OC running 24/7.

Off topic sorry, but i am wandering about temperature monitoring.
My OC panel states that my OCed temp is 44c but Real temp states my temp to be between 50-63.
I read somewhere that there is a way to get more accurate readings using small fft,s and stuff in prime 95 (I don't have a temperature probe so i mean using software).
Could anyone tell me how to do this or post a link to a guide?

Thanks OC,ers.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Anyone mind giving me some info.
> I got my CPU OC to 4.7 using 1.35V on a 4820k
> and my ram just running at the XMP profile 2400mhz 32gb 4x8 (Did Not touch the ram timing or anything yet other than the XMP)
> running on an Asus rampage IV black edition. and a corsair h100i in push pull.
> Btw is this a good or bad OC. my temps (in real temp) are about 55-60c under load.
> 
> Anyways my questions are,
> when at stock clocks CPU-Z shows my cpu voltages and multipliers adjusting based on usage (So at idle it says something like 1 volt and 1.6ghz at load it says 3.9ghz and 1.23v).
> but when i do my overclock the cpu voltage changes very little and the ghz is stuck at 4.7 and the only thing that changes at idle and under load is the temperature.
> Is there any way i can have the high overclock and keep it adjusting based on load so i can have the OC running 24/7.
> 
> Off topic sorry, but i am wandering about temperature monitoring.
> My OC panel states that my OCed temp is 44c but Real temp states my temp to be between 50-63.
> I read somewhere that there is a way to get more accurate readings using small fft,s and stuff in prime 95 (I don't have a temperature probe so i mean using software).
> Could anyone tell me how to do this or post a link to a guide?
> 
> Thanks OC,ers.


You need 100 strap 100x47 C1e and sidestep on the rest of em C3 , C7 disabled and run your vcore voltage as a Positive + offset . Page 1 has some bios screeners on it you can use as a guide


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You need 100 strap 100x47 C1e and sidestep on the rest of em C3 , C7 disabled and run your vcore voltage as a Positive + offset . Page 1 has some bios screeners on it you can use as a guide


Thanks for the info.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


how did it work out for you?

I'm running a similar set-up with 46 x 100 with offset voltage, I think my vcore comes out to 1.36v under load.


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> how did it work out for you?
> 
> I'm running a similar set-up with 46 x 100 with offset voltage, I think my vcore comes out to 1.36v under load.


I'm a bit busy didn't get a chance to try it yet.
Good luck.


----------



## scyf3r

Been having my i7-3820 since october 2014. Did some preliminary overclocking then and will up it further when I'm done with my current build and have transferred the parts over.









It's a really simple overclock for now and will aim for a 5.0 since the antec kuhler 920 is pretty good for cooling it..


----------



## Maximization

i had the antec 920 for about a year for my 3820, i started having loss of cooling ability after a while, the fins were cleaned, i assumed the fluid inside started to not work as good. I still kept it as a back up though, its a great little unit. It influenced me when i built the custom loop. The usb control is a must for liquid cooling.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyf3r*
> 
> Been having my i7-3820 since october 2014. Did some preliminary overclocking then and will up it further when I'm done with my current build and have transferred the parts over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really simple overclock for now and will aim for a 5.0 since the antec kuhler 920 is pretty good for cooling it..


Gidday there , There is bios screeners on the first page you should have a look at


----------



## mattshotcha

Looking stable so far. Any thoughts or input?

http://valid.canardpc.com/4eifcd


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Looking stable so far. Any thoughts or input?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4eifcd


looks right impressive, it takes me 1.36 for 4.6ghz


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> looks right impressive, it takes me 1.36 for 4.6ghz


Excellent. I have been having good luck with low voltages for a while (knock on wood) but I don't think I'll do much more at this point. I'm still new to the OC thing so I'm a bit gun shy.

EDIT: How is it that you have QPI off and also do I need to worry about the QPI? I've read up on it a bit and it seems like something that if it isn't broke don't try and fix it. Am I wrong?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Looking stable so far. Any thoughts or input?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4eifcd


Nice one








Do you want to be added to the list ?
If you were to overclock using 125 strap your 'QPI' would be at 5ghz ..... and yes if it aint broke don't fix it ........... but you could try it might lower vcore a tad at same clocks your running now


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to be added to the list ?
> If you were to overclock using 125 strap your 'QPI' would be at 5ghz ..... and yes if it aint broke don't fix it ........... but you could try it might lower vcore a tad at same clocks your running now


Yeah definitely add me to the list. Thanks man!

And yeah I figure when I get back from PAX I'll mess around a bit more but I think this setting is my daily driver if you know what I mean. Saved it as a profile and I know it's stable so I can always roll back to it.


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.canardpc.com/dj2tnx
I want in o.o


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Looking stable so far. Any thoughts or input?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4eifcd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dj2tnx I want in o.o


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Excellent. I have been having good luck with low voltages for a while (knock on wood) but I don't think I'll do much more at this point. I'm still new to the OC thing so I'm a bit gun shy.
> 
> EDIT: How is it that you have QPI off and also do I need to worry about the QPI? I've read up on it a bit and it seems like something that if it isn't broke don't try and fix it. Am I wrong?


I just noticed what you mean, not sure why that wasn't showing up but I did update my version of cpuid and now it's showing, new link in sig!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Added a Phobia 360 65mm to the loop 4 QDC's and a little rough plumbing and a good blast of AC


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> New OC validated.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f9pke1


To be added to the list you need to have your cpu vals in your overclock.net username


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> To be added to the list you need to have your cpu vals in your overclock.net username


Done, sorry, forgot that.

http://valid.x86.fr/cxvip6


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Done, sorry, forgot that.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cxvip6


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## Braggon

Hello all, just another noob here. I've been reading the posts while I was waiting for my CPU and MB to arrive. Asrock doesn't seem to be very popular here but I went with an Asrock x79 Extreme4 and 4820k, Costa Rican version. I'm going for a stable OC for a 24/7 gaming/normal duty machine.

I started out by turning off speed stepping and the C's. After that I tried letting the bios doing the rest by using the EZ Overclock feature. 4.2ghz was smooth, 1.1xx vcore and 54c max running Prime95. 4.4ghz was harsher, 1.336 vcore and 75c running prime95, 4.6ghz was worse, 1.416 vcore, and 81c running prime, although they were all stable.

My first question is this, is CPU-Z reading my ram right or is it a glitch?



I didn't adjust the ram in the bios, set to xmp 1.2 showing G. skill Ripjaws @ 9-9-9-24 in the bios. I've since went to a manual OC @
4.4ghz - 44x100 with a vcore of 1.16. runs stable but I want to solve the ram issue before going further. I just used the EZ OC feature to get an idea of what would be stable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Braggon

That screenshot looks pretty small, I'll try the larger setting, if you can't read it cpu-z shows 799.9mhz, fsbdram 1:12, CL 31.0 clocks, RCD 31 clocks, RP 15 clocks, Cycle time 63 clocks?


----------



## Braggon

Not sure if I'm posting this right but if so sign me up.

http://valid.x86.fr/9svkqd


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*
> 
> WELCOME


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> That screenshot looks pretty small, I'll try the larger setting, if you can't read it cpu-z shows 799.9mhz, fsbdram 1:12, CL 31.0 clocks, RCD 31 clocks, RP 15 clocks, Cycle time 63 clocks?


You will have to enter the timing manually mate cause 31-31-15-63 is the loosest goose ive ever seen LoooL








I will add you when I gets home this arvo


----------



## alancsalt

DDR - double data rate - CPUZ shows what you'd call half speed, so that's indicating 1600MHz..


----------



## Braggon

Thanks, Ill try that in the morning. First I think I'll set it to stock and see if it shows right there. Do you usually have to manually set the ram or is something set wrong to cause that, if so what might it be?


----------



## Braggon

Sorry for the multiple posts, I'm just posting as I'm thinking. I looked up my ram to make sure it's compatible with my build/OC. They are RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D. Listed on g.skills site as: 9-9-9-24 , SPD- speed 1600,Intel XMP Ready. I'm pretty sure they were running @ 9-9-9-24,1600mhz on the amd rig I'm upgrading from.

Anyone else have ram specs doffer between bios and cpu-z?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You should fill out rig builder so me / we can see what gear your running m/board and the like


----------



## Braggon

Problem solved, it looks like I had a bad copy or install of CPU-Z that I downloaded from CNET. I had 1.66 running beside the 1.69 and the 1.66 was showing 11-11-11-24. So I started from scratch going for 4.5.



http://valid.canardpc.com/0pjvax

If you haven't added me yet please use this bench, it may be 100mhz slower but it looks a lot better. Hopefully I'll have an update later in the 4.7-4.8 range.

Thanks again.


----------



## Braggon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should fill out rig builder so me / we can see what gear your running m/board and the like


Thanks, I'll try to do that this weekend when I'll have some free time. I was back up to 4.6 but it crashed about 40 minutes into a BF4 session. Guess I shouldn't be so stingy with the juice.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try to do that this weekend when I'll have some free time. I was back up to 4.6 but it crashed about 40 minutes into a BF4 session. Guess I shouldn't be so stingy with the juice.


I'm Rock stable at 4.6 @ 1.270 I might be able to get it a little lower but I'm pretty satisfied with this. Been as high as 4.8 @ 1.410.


----------



## Braggon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I'm Rock stable at 4.6 @ 1.270 I might be able to get it a little lower but I'm pretty satisfied with this. Been as high as 4.8 @ 1.410.


Thanks for the input, I think I was at 1.22. My goal is to get all I can under 1.30 or 1.32 max for longevity sake


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So the weirdest stuff started happening on my PC. I started crashing frequently and didn't immediately assume it was my OC because I've done hours of testing and full on IBT at very high and even maximum with perfect stability. Well after a week of random crashes and failed OC statements I finally added voltage and it cleared up for a week then happened again. So just to see what would happen I went in to bios and hit F5 putting it all back to factory. Fired it up and IBT tested it, sure enough it failed.

After some reading I found a lot of people in Win 8/ 8.1 were having unstable clock issues.

I did a fresh install and now I'm back down to 4.5 @ 1.2v again without issue... tested for an hour in IBT so far.

Anyone ever seen this happen before??? I'm confused. I know a lot of people hate on win 8 but after setting it up I love it way more than windows 7 so hoping to not have to revert back lol.


----------



## Maximization

sometimes you have to do a bios button reset, especially if your changing settings all the time getting the right values


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> sometimes you have to do a bios button reset, especially if your changing settings all the time getting the right values


I'll keep that in mind, so far so good lol







thanks!


----------



## Braggon

http://valid.canardpc.com/l1irg5



The screenie is at the end of a 1/2 run of prime95, that's all I had time for. I haven't found the rig builder yet but here are most of my specs.

Sentey Full size case, 2x 120mm on top, 140mm fan in front, 220mm side fan
Asrock x79 Extreme4, p3.70 bios
I7-4820k, Costa Rican cpu
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 4x4gig
Adata 256g SSD for OS and Games
WD 500g for storage
CoolerMaster Seidon 120XL puxh/pull water cooler
XFX Ghz edition HD 7970
AZZA 850 watt power supply

I'll see if the temps/stability is similar running BF4 tomorrow.

If it passes the BF4 8 hour stress test this weekend and ya'll think it will last a few years @ 8hrs a day on these settings I think I'll stop there.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So the weirdest stuff started happening on my PC. I started crashing frequently and didn't immediately assume it was my OC because I've done hours of testing and full on IBT at very high and even maximum with perfect stability. Well after a week of random crashes and failed OC statements I finally added voltage and it cleared up for a week then happened again. So just to see what would happen I went in to bios and hit F5 putting it all back to factory. Fired it up and IBT tested it, sure enough it failed.
> 
> After some reading I found a lot of people in Win 8/ 8.1 were having unstable clock issues.
> 
> I did a fresh install and now I'm back down to 4.5 @ 1.2v again without issue... tested for an hour in IBT so far.
> 
> Anyone ever seen this happen before??? I'm confused. I know a lot of people hate on win 8 but after setting it up I love it way more than windows 7 so hoping to not have to revert back lol.


P95 it for 2hrs to begin with
I went back to win 7 cause majority of win 8 subs are banned on HWBOT . Real time clock is a bit borked when o/clocking thru windows or something like that......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try to do that this weekend when I'll have some free time. I was back up to 4.6 but it crashed about 40 minutes into a BF4 session. Guess I shouldn't be so stingy with the juice.


My profile > scroll to bottom of page you will see your sig and below it is rig builder fill both in and your there


----------



## Purostaff

Just finished my WC build and I'm at 4.3 Ghz on my 4820k with 1.250 vcore.. 1 hour stable on blended prime95.. was 3 hour stable at 4.2Ghz after I took a nap.

Are my eyes playing tricks on me? I'm coming from i7 920 years ago, but the OC capability on this thing is insane...

Temp is around 55C max... (30C ambient)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> DDR - double data rate - CPUZ shows what you'd call half speed, so that's indicating 1600MHz..


Done any TRI k'pin benchmarks yet ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Just finished my WC build and I'm at 4.3 Ghz on my 4820k with 1.250 vcore.. 1 hour stable on blended prime95.. was 3 hour stable at 4.2Ghz after I took a nap.
> 
> Are my eyes playing tricks on me? I'm coming from i7 920 years ago, but the OC capability on this thing is insane...
> 
> Temp is around 55C max... (30C ambient)


That's what really got me interested with 2011








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> Problem solved, it looks like I had a bad copy or install of CPU-Z that I downloaded from CNET. I had 1.66 running beside the 1.69 and the 1.66 was showing 11-11-11-24. So I started from scratch going for 4.5.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0pjvax
> 
> If you haven't added me yet please use this bench, it may be 100mhz slower but it looks a lot better. Hopefully I'll have an update later in the 4.7-4.8 range.
> 
> Thanks again.


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To me, this is strange.
> 
> I tried to put my KPE's in and one of the swivel fittings had a dag on the thread I didn't see, so it wasn't properly bottomed out and water went everywhere ......
> 
> Put the 580s back in. Water everywhere again. Spotted the fitting. Tried to tighten it..then tried needle nose pliers. Supertight, and then gave suddenly. I thought I might have cracked the clear on the waterblock, but no.
> 
> Got it all dried out, but now if I put a psu powered card in slot 1 I get error 43 and card disabled. If I put a slot powered card in like a gt430, it works. Only slot 1.
> 
> Don't think I've heard of that before......
> 
> Regardless, think I have to put the spare RIVE in. At least I have one.


I was wrong. The slot wasn't dead. I'd killed more than one GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's together and running....
> 
> in the end I hadn't blown up a KingPin or a RIVE. The destroyed unbooting hardware is currently two out of 4 GTX 580 cards........and I've yet to test the other two... it has been a succession of fatal errors.....
> 
> BUT I've got three KingPins running at last..


Right, and wrong.......!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And after 15 minutes of BF3 one kingpin (lane1) starts artifacting, badly. Had the KPE-BD bios in. Same problem after reflash to 3888KPTi. Changes of bios and fresh driver reinstalls aren't making a difference. That one card might have to have a reflash to stock and a return sea voyage the way it's going. Never got overclocked....
> 
> Yes, that leak, probably, though this is days after.... I hope no more damage surfaces.


Ahhhrrrrrrr... all went from bad to worse...


----------



## Purostaff

My 4820k is finally unstable at 4.5 Ghz on 1.225v

up to 1.240v now

temp is the same as before ~55C

Also, at what point do I start messing with other voltages other than vcore? (ie. PLL, VCCIO, etc..)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was wrong. The slot wasn't dead. I'd killed more than one GPU.
> Right, and wrong.......!
> Ahhhrrrrrrr... all went from bad to worse...


You killed a kingpin and various other gpu's ............. that's absolutely terrible luck . Damn you Murphy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> My 4820k is finally unstable at 4.5 Ghz on 1.225v
> 
> up to 1.240v now
> 
> temp is the same as before ~55C
> 
> Also, at what point do I start messing with other voltages other than vcore? (ie. PLL, VCCIO, etc..)


1.2 for vtt and vscca or vccio , 1.65 for PLL and of cause uppa da vcore








and pls update your sig rig so I / we can see what you've got


----------



## Purostaff

I'll get around to updating my sig, but here's the build:







CPU: i7 4820K
MOBO: EVGA X79 FTW (Not Shown)
GPU: XFX Radeon R9 290
RAM: 4 x 4GB AVEXIR Core Series (White LED)
PSU: NZXT 850W Hale90 V2
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
HDD: 2 x 2GB WD Red

WC Parts:
CPU Block: Koolance 380I
GPU Block: EK R9-290 Acetal + Nickel + EK Backplate
Pump: Swiftech MCP655-PWM
Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two Premium D5
Top Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30
Bot Rad: Alphacool NeXxoS UT60
Fitting: Bitspower Compression Fittting Matte Black
Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 2/8" ID x 5/8" OD
Fans: 2x Swiftech Helix + 2x Corsair SP120 QE

*Full gallery with details here*: *http://imgur.com/a/QpfQl*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very tidy mate








Nice and large snapps

I happen to be a bit of a R9 290 man myself








Third card on the way should be able to bench Tri this easter weekend


----------



## Purostaff

no black screen problem for you 290's?

I have hynix mem on mine and I only get it during when opening random stuff on desktop... haven't really tried 3D stuff yet but did all the 3Dmark and benchmarks just fine

I'll try to fix it after I'm done OC'ing the CPU


----------



## Braggon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Done any TRI k'pin benchmarks yet ?
> That's what really got me interested with 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*
> 
> WELCOME


Thanks for Adding me!









Thanks for pointing out the sig/rig for me, I'll do that and the 2hr prime test by the weekend, I love that it drops down to 32c when just browsing.

I think the sig / rig only shows on a pc as I dont see it browsing on my tablet.

This is my first successful OC, thanks to all the stats, specs, and advice here I've only had one BSOD!

Many thanks to all!


----------



## Purostaff

nvm found answer


----------



## Purostaff

Gonna settle with 4.6Ghz unless someone can convince me to mess with bus speed









Here's the validation

http://valid.x86.fr/cgahmp

Here's how my OC played out.

3.7Ghz - 4.4 Ghz = 1.211v - (3+ hours table)

4.5Ghz = 1.247v - (1+ hour stable)

4.6Ghz = 1.305 (1+ hour stable)

Can't get 4.7Ghz to get past Welcome Screen without going over 1.400v


----------



## snapping

[quote name="HOMECINEMA-PC" url="/t/1221208/i7-3820-4820-overclock-club/5850#post_22121400"
1.2 for vtt and vscca or vccio , 1.65 for PLL and of cause uppa da vcore








and pls update your sig rig so I / we can see what you've got[/quote]

So 1.2 vtt and vscca is safe for 24/7 use? Is 1.424 vcore to much for a 24/7 use chip read most should be 1.4.

Uh guess I broke the quote? Haha


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> no black screen problem for you 290's?
> 
> I have hynix mem on mine and I only get it during when opening random stuff on desktop... haven't really tried 3D stuff yet but did all the 3Dmark and benchmarks just fine
> 
> I'll try to fix it after I'm done OC'ing the CPU


Yes with earlier drivers and stock bios . Since I blocked those cards and flashed the PT1T bios it now happens from unstable overclock and DPort cable cuts in and out but finishes benchies . I run 13.12 driver









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Gonna settle with 4.6Ghz unless someone can convince me to mess with bus speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cgahmp
> 
> Here's how my OC played out.
> 
> 3.7Ghz - 4.4 Ghz = 1.211v - (3+ hours table)
> 
> 4.5Ghz = 1.247v - (1+ hour stable)
> 
> 4.6Ghz = 1.305 (1+ hour stable)
> 
> Can't get 4.7Ghz to get past Welcome Screen without going over 1.400v


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.2 for vtt and vscca or vccio , 1.65 for PLL and of cause uppa da vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pls update your sig rig so I / we can see what you've got
> 
> 
> 
> So 1.2 vtt and vscca is safe for 24/7 use? Is 1.424 vcore to much for a 24/7 use chip read most should be 1.4.
> 
> Uh guess I broke the quote? Haha
Click to expand...

I believe auto settings are higher than that .
How good is your cooling ? I would be using custom water set up . SB-E will do 5gigs at those volts 24/7 no problem .


----------



## snapping

Ah I I have a 4820k on a h100i till next month when I get a custom loop. Most I seem to be able to get under 1.4vcore is 4.7 at 1.376 pll of 1.65 haven't touch vccsa or vtt though


----------



## Braggon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> Gonna settle with 4.6Ghz unless someone can convince me to mess with bus speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cgahmp
> 
> Here's how my OC played out.
> 
> 3.7Ghz - 4.4 Ghz = 1.211v - (3+ hours table)
> 
> 4.5Ghz = 1.247v - (1+ hour stable)
> 
> 4.6Ghz = 1.305 (1+ hour stable)
> 
> Can't get 4.7Ghz to get past Welcome Screen without going over 1.400v


My 4.7ghz @1.310v passed the 2hr prime stress test with a max temp of 75c. An hour of BF4 gets it up around 65c. Thats a bit warmer than I like on a daily basis so I think I'll go back to [email protected] 1.205, that runs steady as a rock and stays below 60c after 2 hours of gaming.


----------



## snapping

So I'm curious I'm working on a stable 4.7 oc on an IB-E and I can pass 1 hour on OCCT and IBT very high for 10 passes but fail prime blend at 30 min on the 512k FFT. Im working on offset mode and vcore under load was 1.360 other VCCSA and VTT are on auto. Could it be one of those 2 need to be adjusted manually vs auto or will auto always put those to safe amounts making them a non factor? VTT was reading 1.05 in bios and VSCCA was like .8 if i remember correctly but not 100% sure on that one and don't know how to find that in windows.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> Ah I I have a 4820k on a h100i till next month when I get a custom loop. Most I seem to be able to get under 1.4vcore is 4.7 at 1.376 pll of 1.65 haven't touch vccsa or vtt though
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> So I'm curious I'm working on a stable 4.7 oc on an IB-E and I can pass 1 hour on OCCT and IBT very high for 10 passes but fail prime blend at 30 min on the 512k FFT. Im working on offset mode and vcore under load was 1.360 other VCCSA and VTT are on auto. Could it be one of those 2 need to be adjusted manually vs auto or will auto always put those to safe amounts making them a non factor? VTT was reading 1.05 in bios and VSCCA was like .8 if i remember correctly but not 100% sure on that one and don't know how to find that in windows.
Click to expand...

Have a look next time in the bios .
If your running well and happy with load and idle temps , I would be satisfied with that on ivb-e 24/7 as long as you have good cooling and running 2400 / 2600 on da ram









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> My 4.7ghz @1.310v passed the 2hr prime stress test with a max temp of 75c. An hour of BF4 gets it up around 65c. Thats a bit warmer than I like on a daily basis so I think I'll go back to [email protected] 1.205, that runs steady as a rock and stays below 60c after 2 hours of gaming.


Sound solid to me


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> I'll get around to updating my sig, but here's the build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i7 4820K
> MOBO: EVGA X79 FTW (Not Shown)
> GPU: XFX Radeon R9 290
> RAM: 4 x 4GB AVEXIR Core Series (White LED)
> PSU: NZXT 850W Hale90 V2
> SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
> HDD: 2 x 2GB WD Red
> 
> WC Parts:
> CPU Block: Koolance 380I
> GPU Block: EK R9-290 Acetal + Nickel + EK Backplate
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655-PWM
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two Premium D5
> Top Rad: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30
> Bot Rad: Alphacool NeXxoS UT60
> Fitting: Bitspower Compression Fittting Matte Black
> Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 2/8" ID x 5/8" OD
> Fans: 2x Swiftech Helix + 2x Corsair SP120 QE
> 
> *Full gallery with details here*: *http://imgur.com/a/QpfQl*


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very tidy mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and large snapps
> 
> I happen to be a bit of a R9 290 man myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third card on the way should be able to bench Tri this easter weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Trying out my new camera.













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purostaff*
> 
> no black screen problem for you 290's?
> 
> I have hynix mem on mine and I only get it during when opening random stuff on desktop... haven't really tried 3D stuff yet but did all the 3Dmark and benchmarks just fine
> 
> I'll try to fix it after I'm done OC'ing the CPU


No black screen problem. I think you'll get black screen when memory overclock is unstable, i.e. voltage too low.


----------



## motokill36

Just testing 4.810 at 1.4vcore
Fingers crossed


----------



## DeadlyDNA

i am getting random crashes on my i7 3820 and i'm trying to find a stable spot. My biggest issue first i think is base clock ratio i seem to be only able to post around 115 with ratio 1.25.
I am not using an asus board but MSI . I am definitely trying to push the cpu as much as possible because im trying to keep it from bottle necking my quad r9 290s.

Most stable i've found so far
4,830mhz
vcore 1.47
SA voltage 1.33v
CPU i/o 1.25v
PLL 1.9

I can boot to 5 ghz using lesser voltages but its not stable of course. I have tried up to 1.525vcore with not success. Is this CPU a dud, or my main board? I am pretty sure its just me setting not this up right to blame. any suggestions?

If i cant get any lead way i may just look for a 3930k or so. I really want to keep this cpu until the next high end platform comes out though.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So just to make sure my ram is all good I decided to run Memtest86, I started it this morning before I went out for the day. Came back 8 hours later and this is where it was. Can someone explain to me what's going on? I see 2 errors but no clue what they are. Is this OK? Or do I need to change settings.

1.65v - 2400mhz - 9/11/11/31 Trident X 16gb quad channel


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So just to make sure my ram is all good I decided to run Memtest86, I started it this morning before I went out for the day. Came back 8 hours later and this is where it was. Can someone explain to me what's going on? I see 2 errors but no clue what they are. Is this OK? Or do I need to change settings.
> 
> 1.65v - 2400mhz - 9/11/11/31 Trident X 16gb quad channel


Whoa i have not seen that screen in years! I thought memtest was no longer reliable, and i thought that was year and years ago. Guess that's what i get for thinking.
Maybe i should get this tool and check mine out. I just made changes because i think my issue was ram related now. And i've been blaming the cpu, ignoring my ram.
I thought i would just set it to it's settings and keep it clocked close to its rated speed. turns out i had to drop mine a strap and things got a lot better for me. Hmmm. Memtest...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

lol I haven't used it in forever, but I keep getting kicked out of my games lately. They just crash to desktop usually without an error. I'm on a fresh install of windows now and still same thing no matter the driver. I'll try whatever test is known for properly checking ram.









IBT max and prime both pass without issue, but this 8 hour memtest shows two errors of which I don't know how to read. lol


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Well found some info, looks like I may have a dying stick. Time to go through the process of elimination


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.x86.fr/td6z8n

Update my clockspeed please







Felt lonely by still being in the 3GHz area.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/td6z8n
> 
> Update my clockspeed please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt lonely by still being in the 3GHz area.


Update you when I gets home this arvo


----------



## Sonic_AFB

looking at all of 4820k in first post it seems the worst is the mine









http://valid.canardpc.com/mtim2p


----------



## Braggon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> looking at all of 4820k in first post it seems the worst is the mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mtim2p


Do you know if yours is costa rican or malaysian? I was running 4.7 around the vcore that your using, is that the lowest vcore that your stable at that speed? Looking at the chart shows that each cpu is different.

Mine is batch # 3330B010


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braggon*
> 
> Do you know if yours is costa rican or malaysian? I was running 4.7 around the vcore that your using, is that the lowest vcore that your stable at that speed? Looking at the chart shows that each cpu is different.


It's costa rica Batch 3330B413 and yes, this is the lowest vcore for that frequency, with 1.286v works fine in games etc, but using sony vegas bsod 9c so +0.10v an now 100% stable, 4.5 Ghz with 1.38v give me bsod in prime in few minutes, and 4.6 Ghz it's unknown territory for me with this cpu

Is strange that I can not find any information about this batch, nothing on any site


----------



## sparks199

My very stable 4.2 overclock .. this is my very sweet spot .. because the temps are low plus very low Voltage ..

http://valid.x86.fr/jpsz5e


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> lol I haven't used it in forever, but I keep getting kicked out of my games lately. They just crash to desktop usually without an error. I'm on a fresh install of windows now and still same thing no matter the driver. I'll try whatever test is known for properly checking ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT max and prime both pass without issue, but this 8 hour memtest shows two errors of which I don't know how to read. lol


You'll need to test the memory stick one by one. Which means only one stick plugged in when running the memtest. Then you'll know which memory stick is faulty.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALOwner97*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/td6z8n
> 
> Update my clockspeed please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt lonely by still being in the 3GHz area.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> looking at all of 4820k in first post it seems the worst is the mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mtim2p
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> My very stable 4.2 overclock .. this is my very sweet spot .. because the temps are low plus very low Voltage ..
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jpsz5e
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Fitted a a 3rd w/blocked 290 and re-plumbed Alphacool UT45 360 rad and ghetto modded it


Check it my highest 3D MK 11 Pscore .......









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Fitted a a 3rd w/blocked 290 and re-plumbed Alphacool UT45 360 rad and ghetto modded it
> 
> 
> Check it my highest 3D MK 11 Pscore .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154


48k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 48k


Hey man ...is 48k your best ????


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man ...is 48k your best ????


Honestly speaking, Ive never run any 3DMARk software, which is rather sad of me


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Honestly speaking, Ive never run any 3DMARk software, which is rather sad of me


*MOTHER OF GAWD*


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *MOTHER OF GAWD*


My score is probably utter rubbish anyway, lawl


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My score is probably utter rubbish anyway, lawl


You should run it and find out you might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Stuff ive been benching

Valley
*1080p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *155.5fps 6505*


*1440p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *115.9fps 4847*


FS
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 [email protected] *24545*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2068285

3D MK 11 Performance
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 WB [email protected] *31005*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154
Cracked 31k ..........









Catzilla *576p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 [email protected]

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=251423|*|Result
http://hwbot.org/submission/2538430_ NO1 W/R

Catzilla *720p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 [email protected]

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=251411|*|Result

Catzilla *1440p*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 [email protected]

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=251414








My best TRI'S and scores


----------



## sparks199

got my core voltage even lower still over clocked at 4203.53 MHz Voltage 0.696 Volts

i am happy http://valid.x86.fr/92bp5u


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> got my core voltage even lower still over clocked at 4203.53 MHz Voltage 0.696 Volts
> 
> i am happy http://valid.x86.fr/92bp5u


That is a very , very low idle vcore


----------



## sparks199

so by spending less on a cpu then overclocking using much more voltage will infact cost you more in the long run on your electric bill

got my core voltage even lower still over clocked at 4203.53 MHz Voltage 0.696 Volts

i am happy http://valid.x86.fr/92bp5u


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> so by spending less on a cpu then overclocking using much more voltage will infact cost you more in the long run on your electric bill
> 
> got my core voltage even lower still over clocked at 4203.53 MHz Voltage 0.696 Volts
> 
> i am happy http://valid.x86.fr/92bp5u


Just to let you know , your OCN username and your cpu-z name are different . Can you update please


----------



## sparks199

o dam .. i see it .. was just left as sparks ..

I have change it now http://valid.x86.fr/yqaxtq


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> o dam .. i see it .. was just left as sparks ..
> 
> I have change it now http://valid.x86.fr/yqaxtq


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## sparks199

O no i am at it again with low core voltage but yet high clock speed this time 4403.7 MHz low core voltage 0.828 Volts WOW

dam i am loving 4820k http://valid.x86.fr/f6blek


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> O no i am at it again with low core voltage but yet high clock speed this time 4403.7 MHz low core voltage 0.828 Volts WOW
> 
> dam i am loving 4820k http://valid.x86.fr/f6blek


That's crazy low vcore. What's your temps under load at that speed with such a low vcore?

I'm just getting my CPU up to 4.7ghz. It seems not to clock well with lower volts. But I figure since I'm watercooled I can have a little leeway with volts as long as temps are under control.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparks199

low temps 28 min 55 max .. , i did have to up it a little to +0.0050 from +0.0030 but my ram is still at 2133 at 1..65 volts


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks199*
> 
> low temps 28 min 55 max .. , i did have to up it a little to +0.0050 from +0.0030 but my ram is still at 2133 at 1..65 volts


Here's my best OC, no low voltage here... lol


----------



## novemberzzz

Hey, not sure if this is the correct place to put this. Besides the seemingly abnormally high voltage required to hit 4.625ghz (1.45v), I had a problem earlier today during an intelburntest run at Maximum settings. When I wasn't watching the temps the computer shut itself off, and after that on ANY setting the CPU would reach 90c in around 10 seconds. Obviously this is a problem and I'm not sure how to deal with it. I really doubt an open loop would change much as opposed to my current cooler (h100i).

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/v3bbzs


I've been considering going full water for a while and haven't had a reason, hopefully that would be enough to "fix" this problem.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html#blank
I'm thinking about getting that kit and a 750D along with it. Money isn't the largest problem (obviously the heat is







) but I would really prefer to stay at or under $250.

That's my planned layout assuming it would be the optimal one.

Thanks for any help.
Seems like I lost my top 10 position though.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here's my best OC, no low voltage here... lol


LoL Looks like a stable o/c to me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Hey, not sure if this is the correct place to put this. Besides the seemingly abnormally high voltage required to hit 4.625ghz (1.45v), I had a problem earlier today during an intelburntest run at Maximum settings. When I wasn't watching the temps the computer shut itself off, and after that on ANY setting the CPU would reach 90c in around 10 seconds. Obviously this is a problem and I'm not sure how to deal with it. I really doubt an open loop would change much as opposed to my current cooler (h100i).
> 
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/v3bbzs
> 
> 
> I've been considering going full water for a while and haven't had a reason, hopefully that would be enough to "fix" this problem.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html#blank
> I'm thinking about getting that kit and a 750D along with it. Money isn't the largest problem (obviously the heat is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I would really prefer to stay at or under $250.
> 
> That's my planned layout assuming it would be the optimal one.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Seems like I lost my top 10 position though.


Sounds like your H100 pump is playing up for temps to hit 90c
And this is the right place to post








*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## novemberzzz

I hope it's not the pump







that'd be the second one that's gone bad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> I hope it's not the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that'd be the second one that's gone bad.


Its either , power to the pump or the pump itself . Your layout is correct as well


----------



## novemberzzz

http://valid.x86.fr/2dc0pz Suddenly, the problem is fixed! I wonder if I forgot to change voltage 6 months ago when I was trying to hit 4.75.
That.. would be unfortunate. At least it's stable at 1.4, now I feel like I can go farther when the kit gets here


----------



## snapping

So I got my ram to run at 2400 10-12-12-31-2t but I don't know where to go after that I tried bumping it to 2666 at both 11-13-13-35 and 12-13-13-35 neither booted so would should I try tightening timings at 2400 and which timings should be tightened first? Dram voltage is 1.65 vtt is 1.1.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2dc0pz Suddenly, the problem is fixed! I wonder if I forgot to change voltage 6 months ago when I was trying to hit 4.75.
> That.. would be unfortunate. At least it's stable at 1.4, now I feel like I can go farther when the kit gets here


When on water you should be able to go futher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> So I got my ram to run at 2400 10-12-12-31-2t but I don't know where to go after that I tried bumping it to 2666 at both 11-13-13-35 and 12-13-13-35 neither booted so would should I try tightening timings at 2400 and which timings should be tightened first? Dram voltage is 1.65 vtt is 1.1.


10-12-11-28-1t 108 and tighten 2ndary timings . I will post a example when I gets home this arvo


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snapping*
> 
> So I got my ram to run at 2400 10-12-12-31-2t but I don't know where to go after that I tried bumping it to 2666 at both 11-13-13-35 and 12-13-13-35 neither booted so would should I try tightening timings at 2400 and which timings should be tightened first? Dram voltage is 1.65 vtt is 1.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 10-12-11-28-1t 108 and tighten 2ndary timings . I will post a example when I gets home this arvo
Click to expand...

It already past 12 am.


















I want to try higher than 1666MHz. Can you advice what should I do with the 2ndary timings?


----------



## Jenova69

Hey guys i've had my 4820k for about a month now and i have just got around to messing with ocing it. Right now i'm sitting at 1.232v @ 4.6ghz with the rest of the voltages on auto. Temps are right at 60C with an H100i w/ cougar fans.

I've been running running prime blend for almost 7 hours now and everything is going good so far. Is this a good oc for this chip? Two of my cores also run 10C hotter than the others, is this normal with these chips? I've had 2 coolers mounted multiple times and the difference is always there so i'm assuming it is.

I've been thinking of pushing my ram from 1866mhz to 2133mhz maybe faster? Any help advice on this as i'm a noob at ocing ram.


----------



## Jenova69

Oh and add me please.
http://valid.canardpc.com/dcm95c


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Hey guys i've had my 4820k for about a month now and i have just got around to messing with ocing it. Right now i'm sitting at 1.232v @ 4.6ghz with the rest of the voltages on auto. Temps are right at 60C with an H100i w/ cougar fans.
> 
> I've been running running prime blend for almost 7 hours now and everything is going good so far. Is this a good oc for this chip? Two off my cores also run 10C hotter than the others, is this normal with these chips? I've had 2 coolers mounted multiple times and the difference is always there so i'm assuming it is.
> 
> I've been thinking of pushing my ram from 1866mhz to 2133mhz maybe faster? Any help advice on this as i'm a noob at ocing ram.


That's a good chip you have there mate your doing well and yes you should be able to run your ram @ 2400 and / or 2666 with timing to suit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Oh and add me please.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dcm95c


At base having smoko I will add you to the roll when I gets home this arvo


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Oh and add me please.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dcm95c


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Been re-running 3D Mk 11









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI [email protected]@1454 *31215* Tess off









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335447
One more push and I rekon P31300


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Been re-running 3D Mk 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI [email protected]@1454 *31215* Tess off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335447
> One more push and I rekon P31300


C'mon! You beat that over 50 minutes ago.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> C'mon! You beat that over 50 minutes ago.


So i did









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI 290 @ [email protected] *31505







*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335781
I smashed it real good
http://hwbot.org/submission/2548517_

Wheres yours ????????


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> C'mon! You beat that over 50 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI 290 @ [email protected] *31505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335781
> I smashed it real good
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2548517_
> 
> Wheres yours ????????
Click to expand...

Sorry dude, still un-fluing and waiting for pccasegear's slowest delivery yet...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah that fluey buggar is hanging around longer this year and it hasnt gotten cold yet
Quickest del ive had from them was 2 and a half days


----------



## PedroC1999

well im happy.

I can max out BT4 on 200% with over 50FPS and Crysis with over 60









And guess what? CPU at 3.8GHz and GPU at 880MHz, no OC


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> well im happy.
> 
> I can max out BT4 on 200% with over 50FPS and Crysis with over 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what? CPU at 3.8GHz and GPU at 880MHz, no OC


Check it out man !!

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 WB 290 [email protected] *21595* Tess off











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159 CL 9 on the ram as well


----------



## motokill36

Hi all

Is VCCSA ok at 1.25 V
Cant get mem stable at 2400 on XMP

Pass all bench marks ok but crashes BF4 after 5 mins
Set it ti 2133 and all is fine


----------



## alancsalt

I think most of us won't go over 1.2v for vccsa.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think most of us won't go over 1.2v for vccsa.


Certain you can go more with Ivybee


----------



## alancsalt

I never graduated to the Ivy league.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I never graduated to the Ivy league.


That's the next chip I will be getting


----------



## jon6113

Put me in the club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Put me in the club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


nice mate!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Put me in the club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l










*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Put me in the club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


Mind if I ask how high your temps go when you run IBT or Prime95?

I recently bumped voltage to 1.335 and multi to 48 and I'm at 71c while at 100% in IBT.


----------



## jon6113

Put me in the club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Mind if I ask how high your temps go when you run IBT or Prime95?
> 
> I recently bumped voltage to 1.335 and multi to 48 and I'm at 71c while at 100% in IBT.


At 5GHz my temps hit between 75c and 82c max. But, I don't run that 24/7, only to bench.

For 24/7, I run at 4.85GHz and about 1.39v, and my temps max 72c/73c or so. I am using an H80i for CPU cooling.


----------



## Maximization

I ordered a 4820k, so I I can be a ivy leaguer. My 3820 was fine though, but the upgrade itch was unbearable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Deskputer









3820 and R4F
http://valid.canardpc.com/wc12ie


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Deskputer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3820 and R4F
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wc12ie


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Put me in the club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l
> At 5GHz my temps hit between 75c and 82c max. But, I don't run that 24/7, only to bench.
> 
> For 24/7, I run at 4.85GHz and about 1.39v, and my temps max 72c/73c or so. I am using an H80i for CPU cooling.


Ok so for a daily use, my 48x100 topping out at 71c at 100% load is fine then. 47x100 I was able to keep at 1.300 voltage and never broke 55c. Maybe I should just stick with that.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> Ok so for a daily use, my 48x100 topping out at 71c at 100% load is fine then. 47x100 I was able to keep at 1.300 voltage and never broke 55c. Maybe I should just stick with that.


71c is totally fine, but 55c at 4.7GHz is great!


----------



## mtbiker033

well I figured i have the tuning plan, what the hell

4804 @ 1.42vcore, fixed

http://valid.x86.fr/6qz26h

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Note to self.

Never trust any memory clocking profile named "hi cookie" on a motherboard with no clear Cmos button.


----------



## mattshotcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> 71c is totally fine, but 55c at 4.7GHz is great!


Yeah, put it back to 47 at 1.300 for daily duty. Thanks for the info and insight!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I ordered a 4820k, so I I can be a ivy leaguer. My 3820 was fine though, but the upgrade itch was unbearable


Hope you get a 5 giga one on 1.35v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattshotcha*
> 
> LOVE IT!!!


Thanks








My first deskputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I figured i have the tuning plan, what the hell
> 
> 4804 @ 1.42vcore, fixed
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6qz26h
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


Why not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Note to self.
> 
> Never trust any memory clocking profile named "hi cookie" on a motherboard with no clear Cmos button.


LoooL you must have a gigabyte up4 or sumthin


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hope you get a 5 giga one on 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first deskputer
> Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoooL you must have a gigabyte up4 or sumthin


How did ya know?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hope you get a 5 giga one on 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I don't think i am that lucky, but having all my 64GB memory run at 1600 speed with a 4.5Ghz clock would be nice


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> How did ya know?


I got one as well .
The box tells the biggest lies as well








Crap bios flash Ivybee bios even WORSE , crap o/clocker and could not get 125 strap on 3820 or 3930k .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> I don't think i am that lucky, but having all my 64GB memory run at 1600 speed with a 4.5Ghz clock would be nice


They have a good imc most if them anyways .... good luck with that !


----------



## piratenrebel

Hello guys I,m new with overclocking on a formula and a 3820.
There are so much posts in this tread, its a lot of reading.
So I have a few questions for you and I hope I can get some help here..

1 - What are safe temps for the cores during stress test.
2 - What is the best program to monitor the temps.
3 - What is the vcore range for 4.5ghz 24/7 overclock.

don't forget I,m on air.
the cooler master 412s with a enermax fan.

is this looking oke????

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/Naamloos_zps13116f25.png.html


----------



## Maximization

well the 4820k works, but i cannot get above 4400mhz CPU speed with the memory going at 800 mhz speed, definetly cooler and faster, keeping 3820 for backup. 64GB is just too much, but fast enough and stable. madman i guess add me to 4820k owners too



http://valid.canardpc.com/41tezq

best video score i ever did get was now with 4820k

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2218929


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piratenrebel*
> 
> Hello guys I,m new with overclocking on a formula and a 3820.
> There are so much posts in this tread, its a lot of reading.
> So I have a few questions for you and I hope I can get some help here..
> 
> 1 - What are safe temps for the cores during stress test.
> 2 - What is the best program to monitor the temps.
> 3 - What is the vcore range for 4.5ghz 24/7 overclock.
> 
> don't forget I,m on air.
> the cooler master 412s with a enermax fan.
> 
> is this looking ok ????
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/Naamloos_zps13116f25.png.html


1. If your running Win 7 have you installed SP 1 yet ?
2. Under 84c
3. Open Hardware Monitor
4. 1.4vcore under load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> well the 4820k works, but i cannot get above 4400mhz CPU speed with the memory going at 800 mhz speed, definetly cooler and faster, keeping 3820 for backup. 64GB is just too much, but fast enough and stable. madman i guess add me to 4820k owners too
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/41tezq
> best video score i ever did get was now with 4820k
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2218929


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I figured i have the tuning plan, what the hell
> 4804 @ 1.42vcore, fixed
> http://valid.x86.fr/6qz26h
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


----------



## piratenrebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. If your running Win 7 have you installed SP 1 yet ?
> 2. Under 84c
> 3. Open Hardware Monitor
> 4. 1.4vcore under load
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*


Oke then I leave it at that, I,m running at 4.5ghz now for 24/7 use, and its all stable.
Overclocked my corsair vengeance from 1600 till 1900mhz, and that's also stable, so for the moment its good, will wait for water.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piratenrebel*
> 
> Hello guys I,m new with overclocking on a formula and a 3820.
> There are so much posts in this tread, its a lot of reading.
> So I have a few questions for you and I hope I can get some help here..
> 
> 1 - What are safe temps for the cores during stress test.
> 2 - What is the best program to monitor the temps.
> 3 - What is the vcore range for 4.5ghz 24/7 overclock.
> 
> don't forget I,m on air.
> the cooler master 412s with a enermax fan.
> 
> is this looking oke????
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/Naamloos_zps13116f25.png.html


Look ok to me. Temps also nice & cool.

1 - Anything below TJmax (100C) is safe. I would keep mine below 80C.
2 - Core Temp, Real Temp, Open Hardware Monitor, etc. There are many monitoring software you can use. Even though most hardware monitoring software was written to work well side by side with other hardware monitoring software, it's always good idea to run only one monitoring software at a time.
3 - I reckon 1.3XXV Vcore.


----------



## Maximization

quick question, is 1.4 max vcore for 4820k? @ 1.418 i can get to 4.6 stable but will chip melt in a few months?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> quick question, is 1.4 max vcore for 4820k? @ 1.418 i can get to 4.6 stable but will chip melt in a few months?


You've got a chiller in your loop haven't you ? So your temps wont melt it .


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got a chiller in your loop haven't you ? So your temps wont melt it .


. Never got the chiller, chip gives no heat problems, 5 degrees above room temp with no load, about 25 degrees above room temp running prime, heat not an issue since building loop with 3820 or 4820. This summer maybe, but ivy is running allot cooler. I didn't run prime for days though just a 1/2 hour

edit,
one thing i did notice i lost performance at 4600 and 4700. it seems 4500 is sweet spot


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Hi guys! I have a little problem with my overclock stability, i bought my 4820k and X79-UD3 in January, since that day i have overclocked to 4.4 Ghz without a problem but since two weeks (recently watercooled the gpu) i got BSOD 9 Totally random, i can play 2h on BF4 and work perfect and in 15 min playing sniper elite V2 BSOD 9C, i do some test and all is a little strange i will explain a little of the tests

Test nº1: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.07v In Prime = BSOD in 3 Min (i have this settings since january without any BSOD max temp in prime 58º in january and few next months, today in june is 66-67º but playing BF4 around 50-55º)
Test nº2: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 1600 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 0.94v In Prime = BSOD in 2-3 Min (max temp 66º)
*Test nº3: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.10v In Prime = BSOD in 10 Min (max temp 66º)*
*Test nº4: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.308v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.10v In Prime = BSOD in 3 Min (max temp 67º)*
Test nº5: 4.2 Ghz @ 1.188v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.00v In Prime = Stopped for my at 40 min working perfectly (max temp 58º)

The increase of temperature can break the overclock even with adding more vcore? My Aerocool 650w 80+ PSU has seven or eight years old, is possible that this a little broken? or can the increase of ambient temp the psu will less efficient and crash all the system? i am a little lost with all this.. someone can help me?


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> Hi guys! I have a little problem with my overclock stability, i bought my 4820k and X79-UD3 in January, since that day i have overclocked to 4.4 Ghz without a problem but since two weeks (recently watercooled the gpu) i got BSOD 9 Totally random, i can play 2h on BF4 and work perfect and in 15 min playing sniper elite V2 BSOD 9C, i do some test and all is a little strange i will explain a little of the tests
> 
> Test nº1: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.07v In Prime = BSOD in 3 Min (i have this settings since january without any BSOD max temp in prime 58º in january and few next months, today in june is 66-67º but playing BF4 around 50-55º)
> Test nº2: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 1600 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 0.94v In Prime = BSOD in 2-3 Min (max temp 66º)
> *Test nº3: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.296v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.10v In Prime = BSOD in 10 Min (max temp 66º)*
> *Test nº4: 4.4 Ghz @ 1.308v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.10v In Prime = BSOD in 3 Min (max temp 67º)*
> Test nº5: 4.2 Ghz @ 1.188v Ram 2133 Mhz @ 1.575v IMC @ 1.00v In Prime = Stopped for my at 40 min working perfectly (max temp 58º)
> 
> The increase of temperature can break the overclock even with adding more vcore? My Aerocool 650w 80+ PSU has seven or eight years old, is possible that this a little broken? or can the increase of ambient temp the psu will less efficient and crash all the system? i am a little lost with all this.. someone can help me?


if your overclocking the GPU now your PSU might be pooping


----------



## Xclock

if you can try other PSU but doubt it. your ocer clock is not stable. it got nothing to do with heat. try your ram at default setting first. you have to make sure your ram is fully stable. then start with cpu.good luck


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> if your overclocking the GPU now your PSU might be pooping


i have the gpu with de same oc as air, but the fist days i have watercooled i try with 1200 Mhz and BSOD was more quickly at 1200 Mhz than 1050 Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclock*
> 
> if you can try other PSU but doubt it. your ocer clock is not stable. it got nothing to do with heat. try your ram at default setting first. you have to make sure your ram is fully stable. then start with cpu.good luck


I will talk with my brother, has a 1300W Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid to try in my pc, i will try with ram totally stock

Thanks!


----------



## tps3443

Hey guys. I got a i7 3820 up and running. This really seems like the best CPU I have ever had so far. My last CPU was a 3570K.

I am limited with a OEM MSI GD45 x79 board. It is like a alienware motherboard. So, my CPU is limited to 4.3GHz. The BLck controls are locked in the bios.

Any suggestions? how can I get mine higher? IS there software Blck control?

Thanks


----------



## piratenrebel

I think that there is no way to do that.
I had a alienware bord with a i7 2600k and also was locked.
And yes there is software bclk control, normally in a uttlility on the cd from the motherboard.
But I think you will have no luck.


----------



## tps3443

I can control the multiplier in the bios. And I can control advance memory settings, and even voltage! lol.
It just makes no sense why, I even can control voltage to! And cannot, control my blck or fsb.
I really want to try for 4.8GHz.

The CPU runs at 4.3GHz on all 4 cores 24/7 stock voltage right now.

What is the absolute best overclocking motherboard around?

P9X79 E -WS? Or regular WS

I really like the feature set on the WS boards.

Plus ability to run 4 cards is nice.


----------



## BanishedAngel

Hey everyone, I just got my new rig put together with a core i7 4820k, MSI X79A-GD45 Plus Motherboard, r9 290X video card, and 16GB DDR3 1600 RAM. I'd like to try to overclock my CPU to 4 - 4.3 GHz, but i'm really not sure what to do in the BIOS. Obviously I'm capable of raising the multiplier, but I know there are more settings to tweak than that. Any help would be appreciated. I'm new to overclocking.


----------



## Heidi

Alrite guys...I've not too bad news after a long time re my Ivy-E!
So far, not much changed on hardware level except I took extensive dive into the experimenting with BIOS-es, alpha, beta, gamma and guess what, I am back to old crappy F4 with inclussion of the new modules.
Results...positive!
So far I am able to OC to the 4.8 using about 1.37V...too much for my taste so I settled back to the 4.5/2133/1.26V!
Interesting, since I flashed it back, it did not skipped a beat, no crashes, no BSOD's nothing! Yet, the main issue booting any other OS except WIndows is kind of, huh, PITA, probably the lowest descrition I had on my mind!
Anyway, the reason why I am poking this here is doubt!
Whether shall I stay with Ivy-E or downgrade to the Z97/4770k for time being, namely Asus Z97-Pro[Wi-Fi ac]...
Honestly, 4.5GHz Ivy-E gives me roughly 810 on Cine 15...same as Hassy at 4 straight!
However, I did found that fiddling with Hassy is even more of an affair than straight business...however, the platform is kinda more modern, true...but, not that I do care about being modern or what! I do prefer fan regulations as well as layout, but missing virtualization thingies which is kinda importan for me. Obviously, power consumption is way lower, about 35-40% of my Ivy-E...yet it is not very convincing in regard to losing functionality.
So guys...I made it somehow to 4.5, lol, and then..well, not sure should I...
Huh, I also went back to air from AIO 920...took Tt Frio Extreme for a trial...and got some interestingly low temps...fair bit lower than with 920...which is very interesting!
Now...shall I go for that deal or not...honest opinion would be nice to hear!
Thanks!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I took the plunge with a 4930k ............ wasted my dosh there should of got a 3960 / 70 or another 3930k . Max [email protected]@1.32v . Runs cooler and 2400 on the mem was easy to lock in but couldn't get 4.8 stable or anything else for that matter . So im looking for a x chip . Need at least [email protected] + to bench with


----------



## Heidi

I was looking into 4930k, still do, but i ran few days that 4770k and can't say that I am not impressed by overall sweetness of that setup. However, OC-ing is another ball of fire...hell yes!! Whoever invented this, had a short circuit in his head...but, I assume that thing is only about how to adopt to terminology, nothing else. I do however feel sorry for losing Vt-d...


----------



## tps3443

But, isn't 4.8Ghz really good for a 4930K? lol

You seem like a Overclocking guru with the Sandy-E chips, and IVY-e. And quite a few other guys on here as well!

I really want to run my i7 3820 at 5Ghz. Can I do this with just a good custom loop?

I know it is really based on the chip. But, mine may be a lottery chip. I am limited with the motherboard being locked to x43.

Do you think most of the i7 3820's have a good chance for 5GHz?

5GHz just sounds like such a well rounded number lol. And it just sounds fast!

Most of my overclocking experience is within the Z77 platforms. Until I recently moved to X79.

I have booted a 3570K at 5GHZ a couple times. The highest stable clock I ever got was around 4.9GHZ

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## tps3443

I want a 5GHz i7 3820. That would be a ultimate beast. Time for a new motherboard.

Which X79 board would you guys buy? I am about to get a Titan as well. about another week. And super rig will be complete.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> But, isn't 4.8Ghz really good for a 4930K? lol
> 
> You seem like a *Overclocking guru* with the Sandy-E chips, and IVY-e. And quite a few other guys on here as well!
> 
> I really want to run my i7 3820 at 5Ghz. Can I do this with just a good custom loop?
> 
> I know it is really based on the chip. But, mine may be a lottery chip. I am limited with the motherboard being locked to x43.
> 
> Do you think most of the i7 3820's have a good chance for 5GHz?
> 
> 5GHz just sounds like such a well rounded number lol. And it just sounds fast!
> 
> Most of my overclocking experience is within the Z77 platforms. Until I recently moved to X79.
> 
> I have booted a 3570K at 5GHZ a couple times. The highest stable clock I ever got was around 4.9GHZ
> 
> What motherboard are you using?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I want a 5GHz i7 3820. That would be a ultimate beast. Time for a new motherboard.
> 
> Which X79 board would you guys buy? I am about to get a Titan as well. about another week. And super rig will be complete.
Click to expand...

I know a little bit about overclocking and know a lot about the moolah your gonna need .
I would be running a RIVE or a R4F to get the best from 3820 . Using 4206 bios . All the bios's after that are really for IVBEE . All sandybees are capable of 5ghz @ 2400 running 125 strap .
Its a gun feeling when you conquer the 5gigs threshold for the first time on a new setup .
Why titan ? 780ti classifieds / 290 290x cards are better value and bang for buck








Watercooling is the way to go to keep these beasts under temp control


----------



## alancsalt

You may not sell outside OCN Marketplace guys...


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I know a little bit about overclocking and know a lot about the moolah your gonna need .
> I would be running a RIVE or a R4F to get the best from 3820 . Using 4206 bios . All the bios's after that are really for IVBEE . All sandybees are capable of 5ghz @ 2400 running 125 strap .
> Its a gun feeling when you conquer the 5gigs threshold for the first time on a new setup .
> Why titan ? 780ti classifieds / 290 290x cards are better value and bang for buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling is the way to go to keep these beasts under temp control


Excellent! That is what I was thinking. Im looking to go 4K, and I play watchdogs to. And the game at 4K is going over 5.5GB of vram usage.

Ive been looking around. I have found a few NIB Titan "original's" for $650 to $700. So, Im going to grab one when the Check comes in the mail.









I am going to flash its bios with a custom one, and water cool it. Going to try and get it up to 1300 to 1350

As for my i7 3820, I have a 360mm SR1 rad. But, it is will not fit in my case.

Do you think If I ran (Three) 120mm Blackice SR1 rads in my case, on a D5 and a koolance 380l
I could get to 5ghz with ok temps?


----------



## BanishedAngel

My peak temperature during a 10 run Intel Burn Test was 71C on High stress level at 4GHz. I'm good as long as it doesn't go above 80C, right?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanishedAngel*
> 
> My peak temperature during a 10 run Intel Burn Test was 71C on High stress level at 4GHz. I'm good as long as it doesn't go above 80C, right?


Hey, what cooling are you running? And what are your idle temperatures? Just curious.

My idle temps seems a little high. For example, my CPU is idling at 45C-51C @4.3Ghz with my i7 3820.

Although, my load temps are only 62C running OCCT for about a hour, and this is at 4.3GHz as well.

I am using a OEM Asetek AIO 120mm rad, with single pull 120mm

I figured my idle temps would be in the 30's. But, I guess not..

Does a X79 platform just idle higher than a Z77 or Z87? My last 3570K would idle around 32C and load to 80 something C


----------



## BanishedAngel

I'm ready to join the club!

http://valid.x86.fr/x5wgkk


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanishedAngel*
> 
> I'm ready to join the club!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x5wgkk


ME TO!

http://valid.x86.fr/4gu0lu

keep going! You can get to 4.85Ghz

X79 FTW!


----------



## BanishedAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> keep going! You can get to 4.85Ghz


Not with my cooling, but on water sure! lol, i'm perfectly happy with 4.3GHz and my r9 290X. I can max any game on the market @ 1080p.


----------



## tps3443

Hey you guys think the original Asus P9X79 WS is a decent overclocking board? It is just so much cheaper than the E-WS model. And all of the others. Newegg sales a refurbished one for $290


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I know a little bit about overclocking and know a lot about the moolah your gonna need .
> I would be running a RIVE or a R4F to get the best from 3820 . Using 4206 bios . All the bios's after that are really for IVBEE . All sandybees are capable of 5ghz @ 2400 running 125 strap .
> Its a gun feeling when you conquer the 5gigs threshold for the first time on a new setup .
> Why titan ? 780ti classifieds / 290 290x cards are better value and bang for buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling is the way to go to keep these beasts under temp control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! That is what I was thinking. Im looking to go 4K, and I play watchdogs to. And the game at 4K is going over 5.5GB of vram usage.
> 
> Ive been looking around. I have found a few NIB Titan "original's" for $650 to $700. So, Im going to grab one when the Check comes in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to flash its bios with a custom one, and water cool it. Going to try and get it up to 1300 to 1350
> 
> As for my i7 3820, I have a 360mm SR1 rad. But, it is will not fit in my case.
> 
> *Do you think If I ran (Three) 120mm Blackice SR1 rads in my case, on a D5 and a koolance 380l
> I could get to 5ghz with ok temps?*
Click to expand...

Should be enough & depends on the ambient (indoor) temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanishedAngel*
> 
> My peak temperature during a 10 run Intel Burn Test was 71C on High stress level at 4GHz. I'm good as long as it doesn't go above 80C, right?


You should be good even above 80C. Your CPU will thermal throttling once it reached TJmax (100C). If you're overclocked & make sure voltage is within specification, your CPU will be fine. If I'm not mistaken Vcore 1.4V & lower are within specification. When you go above 1.4V, this is when you need to keep your CPU cool as possible. I think IVY-E is similar to SB-E where you should be fine without any issue of degradation if Vcore is between 1.4 to 1.5V max. 1.5XXV & above it will start to degrade unless you use sub-zero or at least sub-ambient cooling.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanishedAngel*
> 
> I'm ready to join the club!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x5wgkk


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> ME TO!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4gu0lu
> 
> keep going! You can get to 4.85Ghz
> 
> X79 FTW!


And as for you I cant add you cause your ocn user name and your submission name are not the same


----------



## BanishedAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You should be good even above 80C. Your CPU will thermal throttling once it reached TJmax (100C). If you're overclocked & make sure voltage is within specification, your CPU will be fine. If I'm not mistaken Vcore 1.4V & lower are within specification. When you go above 1.4V, this is when you need to keep your CPU cool as possible. I think IVY-E is similar to SB-E where you should be fine without any issue of degradation if Vcore is between 1.4 to 1.5V max. 1.5XXV & above it will start to degrade unless you use sub-zero or at least sub-ambient cooling.


So temps in the 70's are perfectly fine during stress testing? My idle temps are in the mid 30's. While gaming my peak temps are usually only in the 50's maybe hitting 60's during an extending session in an intensive game. I just want this computer to last me for a few years and don't want to worry about the CPU burning out early on me. Right now i'm at 4.3GHz with 1.15 voltage and it's rock solid. I survived Prime 95 for an hour and 10 runs of Intel Burn Test peaking at temps in the 70's.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BanishedAngel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You should be good even above 80C. Your CPU will thermal throttling once it reached TJmax (100C). If you're overclocked & make sure voltage is within specification, your CPU will be fine. If I'm not mistaken Vcore 1.4V & lower are within specification. When you go above 1.4V, this is when you need to keep your CPU cool as possible. I think IVY-E is similar to SB-E where you should be fine without any issue of degradation if Vcore is between 1.4 to 1.5V max. 1.5XXV & above it will start to degrade unless you use sub-zero or at least sub-ambient cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So temps in the 70's are perfectly fine during stress testing?* My idle temps are in the mid 30's. While gaming my peak temps are usually only in the 50's maybe hitting 60's during an extending session in an intensive game. I just want this computer to last me for a few years and don't want to worry about the CPU burning out early on me. Right now i'm at 4.3GHz with 1.15 voltage and it's rock solid. I survived Prime 95 for an hour and 10 runs of Intel Burn Test peaking at temps in the 70's.
Click to expand...

Yes, perfectly fine. Burning out? Unless you're pushing a lot of voltage, it's not going to happen.


----------



## tps3443

I want to join the club! tps3443

"Liquid Cooled"

http://valid.x86.fr/uyp0f1


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*
> 
> WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for you I cant add you cause your ocn user name and your submission name are not the same


Sorry. I fixed it! The name was overclockedintel because, that is the name of my computer. lol So, I guess it showed up like that in CPU-Z Here is the new one!

http://valid.x86.fr/0sxzl8

Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Sorry. I fixed it! The name was overclockedintel because, that is the name of my computer. lol So, I guess it showed up like that in CPU-Z Here is the new one!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0sxzl8
> 
> Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC


I will add you when I get home this arvo . Good luck


----------



## tps3443

I was wondering. If a i7 3820 is at 5Ghz. Doesn't this put it in a comparable performance segment as a (Stock 4960X)

If not, What does a 5GHZ 3820 compare to like 4770k overclocked wise? a 4.6Ghz 4770k? Or is a 3820 at 5Ghz faster?

I'm glad I did get a LGA 2011 platform, upgradability is excellent! We can all simply pop in a 3960X or 3970X or a 4930K or a 4960X

What a awesome platform. "banished Angel" you just built your 4820K x79 rig right? What made you go with a 4820K instead of a 4790K?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will add you when I get home this arvo . Good luck


Thanks!


----------



## Maximization

you just got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I was wondering. If a i7 3820 is at 5Ghz. Doesn't this put it in a comparable performance segment as a (Stock 4960X)
> 
> If not, What does a 5GHZ 3820 compare to like 4770k overclocked wise? a 4.6Ghz 4770k? Or is a 3820 at 5Ghz faster?
> 
> I'm glad I did get a LGA 2011 platform, upgradability is excellent! We can all simply pop in a 3960X or 3970X or a 4930K or a 4960X
> 
> What a awesome platform. "banished Angel" you just built your 4820K x79 rig right? What made you go with a 4820K instead of a 4790K?


you can run ROG bench test and see where it stacks. I was able to run over 5GHZ but i had to slow the memory down allot do to the BLCK overclock. The 12 threads of the 4960x or 3970x were always better then the 3820 8 threads, But gaming wise it kicked arse. I will never sell my 3820, it is a amazing chip. I went with the 4820k because i was getting an ati driver error on my vista OS during bootup, it had something to do with the Pci-e 3.0 and something else.


----------



## tps3443

Yes, I am going to try and get to 5GHz. I believe I can do it! Should be a pretty fast little chip at those kind of speeds. Motherboard is getting switched out in a couple days. I am either going to get a P9X79 - E -WS. Or a Rampage IV BE, I noticed the Asrock Extreme "11", it has 14 SATA PORTS!


----------



## glnn_23

Hi tps3443

If you are going to stick with Sandy B e then I think you probably might cross the Rampage IV BE off your list. The older Asus boards I've used work well though as the earlier bios will suit better.

I have had a 3820, 2 x 3930k and a 4930k. The 3820 on a Sabertooth OC'd way over 5ghz easy and would run P95 at 5.2ghz on water.

The 2 3930ks both hit 5.1ghz with 1 of them benching just over 5.1 on a Rampage 4 Gene. All these overclocks on a pre Ivy e bios. They all went much worse with Ivy e bios.

The 4930k would only do 4.8 at high volts with questionable stability.

So I'd recommend Sandy Bridge e on an older Asus board


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi tps3443
> 
> If you are going to stick with Sandy B e then I think you probably might cross the Rampage IV BE off your list. The older Asus boards I've used work well though as the earlier bios will suit better.
> 
> I have had a 3820, 2 x 3930k and a 4930k. The 3820 on a Sabertooth OC'd way over 5ghz easy and would run P95 at 5.2ghz on water.
> 
> The 2 3930ks both hit 5.1ghz with 1 of them benching just over 5.1 on a Rampage 4 Gene. All these overclocks on a pre Ivy e bios. They all went much worse with Ivy e bios.
> 
> The 4930k would only do 4.8 at high volts with questionable stability.
> 
> So I'd recommend Sandy Bridge e on an older Asus board


So, is the P9X79-E-WS Geared towards IVY-E?

And the P9X79-WS is geared toward Sandy-E?

Im squeezing a Tight budget! my budget is $1,560. And I have to get a used GTX Titan, a good deal on a 4K monitor, and a X79 motherboard! LOL

So I would like to be around $650 for a used GTX Titan on Fleabay. Which can be done. And 500-600 on a 4K monitor. And the rest is for a motherboard off of newegg lol.

I plan to seriously overclock the GTX Titan, and use a Skyn3t bios on it, piece together a water-cooling system to fit in my case with a D5 I have. And Overclock my i7 3820 to 5Ghz on the new motherboard!

So, this is where I am limited. Is my left over budget for the motherboard.

I am pretty set on the GTX Titan as well. I am going to be using AutoCAD, and Blender. And a game I play uses over 5gb of vram at 4k. So, I really need it. I think a GTX Titan is smart for a 4K gaming card. Plus, a lot of guys are squeezing SLI GTX 780 performance out of a single GTX Titan. overclocking it to death with a 600Watt power limiter lol

my biggest problem is I am trying to get a good motherboard for no more than about 325. I will buy refurbished from newegg. In the past. They have always worked before for me


----------



## tps3443

You guys know much about fitting SSI CEB motherboards in to a regular atx case?

From the measurements of my case I have plenty of room for it to fit. But, I am wondering if most of the holes would still line up correctly?
Wouldn't a SSI CEB board bolt right in to a ATX case?

I got a 8.33 cinebench 11.5 score. IS this on par for a 4.3Ghz 3820?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi tps3443
> 
> If you are going to stick with Sandy B e then I think you probably might cross the Rampage IV BE off your list. The older Asus boards I've used work well though as the earlier bios will suit better.
> 
> I have had a 3820, 2 x 3930k and a 4930k. The 3820 on a Sabertooth OC'd way over 5ghz easy and would run P95 at 5.2ghz on water.
> 
> The 2 3930ks both hit 5.1ghz with 1 of them benching just over 5.1 on a Rampage 4 Gene. All these overclocks on a pre Ivy e bios. They all went much worse with Ivy e bios.
> 
> The 4930k would only do 4.8 at high volts with questionable stability.
> 
> So I'd recommend Sandy Bridge e on an older Asus board
> 
> 
> 
> So, is the P9X79-E-WS Geared towards IVY-E?
> 
> And the P9X79-WS is geared toward Sandy-E?
> 
> Im squeezing a Tight budget! my budget is $1,560. And I have to get a used GTX Titan, a good deal on a 4K monitor, and a X79 motherboard! LOL
> 
> So I would like to be around $650 for a used GTX Titan on Fleabay. Which can be done. And 500-600 on a 4K monitor. And the rest is for a motherboard off of newegg lol.
> 
> I plan to seriously overclock the GTX Titan, and use a Skyn3t bios on it, piece together a water-cooling system to fit in my case with a D5 I have. And Overclock my i7 3820 to 5Ghz on the new motherboard!
> 
> So, this is where I am limited. Is my left over budget for the motherboard.
> 
> I am pretty set on the GTX Titan as well. I am going to be using AutoCAD, and Blender. And a game I play uses over 5gb of vram at 4k. So, I really need it. I think a GTX Titan is smart for a 4K gaming card. Plus, a lot of guys are squeezing SLI GTX 780 performance out of a single GTX Titan. overclocking it to death with a 600Watt power limiter lol
> 
> my biggest problem is I am trying to get a good motherboard for no more than about 325. I will buy refurbished from newegg. In the past. They have always worked before for me
Click to expand...

My two favourites; p9x79 pro/deluxe & rampage iv extreme. Do you want me to post my 5ghz screenie? The only reason I do not run 5ghz 24/7 because it need more than 1.5v.







Also if the motherboard is new stock, it will come with latest bios. So you may want to downgrade the bios if you having trouble oc'ing your cpu.


----------



## tps3443

Wow. Anything over a 10 in cinebench is 6 core territory. So, 1.5v is deadly to a 3820? I see that some 3820's can run at 5Ghz with 1.45v core or lower to? Anybody want to test my 3820? I have two of them. I can mail one of them over. You have to send it back when your done burning her in though lol.

I hope mine can do 5GHz with only 1.45volts. I would love to run 5Ghz 24/7

5Ghz turns a 3820 in to a monster. It seems that the baby haswells are just not capable of this?

These intel chips are so dang fast. Imagine a 8350 at only 3.6GHz. lol it would be a joke. Especially considering it is 8 cores?

The last Amd's I had were Athlon XP 3200 at OCed to 2.5Ghz (GO AGP!) back in "2003"-"2004", and I got a AMD 64 venice after that, overclocked to 2.6Ghz "2005"- '2006', Socket 939! W/ the big move to PCI-E. Then a AMD 64 X2 3800 overclocked to. 2.8Ghz "2007-2008" and a GTX 260 core 216 lol

Any of you guys remember these days?

After that, AMD kinda went down hill. And I finally bought a 3570k "2011-2012". And got in to Intel.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Any of you guys remember these days?


yeah, i upgraded from a opteron 185, socket 939 to socket 2011, it was mind blowing


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> yeah, i upgraded from a opteron 185, socket 939 to socket 2011, it was mind blowing


That is a huge upgrade. Some guys are sticking with the old CPU's though. For example I know quite a few on here running old 2005 to 2007 CPU's and with GTX 780's lol

I remember the days, when people would refuse the death of AGP! lol. Let me spend 2 times the money just to get this video card in a AGP. Just so I don't have to upgrade my motherboard lol. to a PCI-E capable motherboard

a 7800 AGP card costed $450 and a 7800 PCI express card costed $250. new motherboard was $125


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Sorry. I fixed it! The name was overclockedintel because, that is the name of my computer. lol So, I guess it showed up like that in CPU-Z Here is the new one!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0sxzl8
> 
> Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC


*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi tps3443
> 
> If you are going to stick with Sandy B e then I think you probably might cross the Rampage IV BE off your list. The older Asus boards I've used work well though as the earlier bios will suit better.
> 
> I have had a 3820, 2 x 3930k and a 4930k. The 3820 on a Sabertooth OC'd way over 5ghz easy and would run P95 at 5.2ghz on water.
> 
> The 2 3930ks both hit 5.1ghz with 1 of them benching just over 5.1 on a Rampage 4 Gene. All these overclocks on a pre Ivy e bios. They all went much worse with Ivy e bios.
> 
> The 4930k would only do 4.8 at high volts with questionable stability.
> 
> So I'd recommend Sandy Bridge e on an older Asus board


Yerp this ^^^^^^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> yeah, i upgraded from a opteron 185, socket 939 to socket 2011, it was mind blowing


The win load up times would have blown you away fer sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My two favourites; p9x79 pro/deluxe & rampage iv extreme. Do you want me to post my 5ghz screenie? The only reason I do not run 5ghz 24/7 because it need more than 1.5v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if the motherboard is new stock, it will come with latest bios. So you may want to downgrade the bios if you having trouble oc'ing your cpu.


If you get bios after 4206 you cant roll back BUT you can get bios burnt chips with bios that your after
Im gonna get a X chip this week or early next week hopefully hopefully


----------



## tps3443

How did you burn out he 3930k Home Cinema PC? To much voltage? How much did you give it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> How did you burn out he 3930k Home Cinema PC? To much voltage? How much did you give it?


Running CL9 @2400 + timings at 1.85vc damaged the IMC


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Running CL9 @2400 + timings at 1.85vc damaged the IMC


1.85 Vcore? Or 1.85 memory voltage? That is some serious voltage! I was looking at some of your screen shots of 5.4Ghz and what not. But, your temps remain cool! lol
What water cooling setup are you running?

I am going to run a 120mm radiator in the front, one 120mm radiator in the back, and a 120mm radiator up top. lol. It is a lot of 120's but it is all I can fit. They will be very good 120mm rads of course. And in push pull. With a D5 in a dual 5.25 bay reservoir. Im thinking of running them like this. But all help is appreciated. Because, this is my first custom loop. Already got the D5 and the reservoir. Waiting on rads, and tubing, and compressions.

Will run from the reservoir pumping by the D5, Through the first 120MM Radiator cooled by two 120mm fans in the front. And then go through the Koolance 380 CPU block. Then it will go through the top 120mm rad 2 fans, and then go through the back 120mm rad 2 fans. Then run through the GTX Titan. And go back to the reservoir and through the front rad, and through the CPU 380 koolance again.

I may be able to fit x4 120MM radiators. But, so far ive got mounting holes for 3

How does this sound?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1.85v mem +
and benching 1.7vc +
I benched the living daylights outta it


----------



## tps3443

That is a lot of voltage! Don't send all that to your 4930k. You going to move over to a Rampage IV BE for the 4930K for optimal overclocks? Or stick with the board you got?

You had 1.7 something volts to the 3820 to lol. 5.4ghz. Is it still kicking?

Just curious. Did it just die? Anykind of smoke? Curious of what it looks like under the lid. Ive never fried CPU. I burned up a X1800 I had years ago. It was overclocked to death to. And the fan stopped with a game left on, shut off protection never came on I woke up to the X1800 smoking it self to death.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No dude that 3820 was just like Marylin Munroe








But I have another 3820 that will do 166strap and 2666 on da mem


----------



## tps3443

Are just about all 3820's really good overclockers? What is the worst?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Are just about all 3820's really good overclockers? What is the worst?


Silicon lottery dude








The malay seems to be the better clocker and better IMC but not as good solder job with the IHS as the costa rica has . But the costa don't clock nearly as well


----------



## tps3443

ohhh, so there is a Malaysian built i7 3820. And there is a i7 3820 built in Costa Rica?

I didn't know that. Let me check and see which models mine are.

Which would you prefer? The Malaysian models?


----------



## andom

My 4820k seems to be stable at 4.5 GHz @ 1.285V. Temperatures seems to be at around 36C - 40C delta (61C absolute). I'm having a hard time deciding whether or not I should push this chip further or be satisfied with this 24/7 overclock.

What do you guys think? I'm running a custom water loo pas well.


----------



## Maximization

its fine, i run mine at 1.4v @ 4.5 and 4.6 GHz, i think it is do to all my memory slots filled. my benchmarks went down over 4.6Ghz, i am not going over 1.4v


----------



## PedroC1999

Yo guys!

My 3820 continues to impress, this time, not on the same end of the scale as im used to.

4Ghz @ 1.144v (0.110v under stock) stable for 3 Hours (still going)
http://valid.canardpc.com/eeylje

Im mega impressed, the temperature shown is load temperatures, thinking of going passive maybe


----------



## tps3443

My i7 3820 at 4.3Ghz bench's consecutively faster than a stock 4770K in everything! So, I am very happy about that!

And I didn't even touch the voltage. 11,000 Physics score in "Firestrike"


----------



## Freakn

I'll be in this please, had it for a little while but haven't had a chance to really do much yet.

http://valid.x86.fr/sq54kw

Have all the gear for a full custom loop which will include my 290 but need to finish modding a HUGE old IBM Server case I picked up, will be able to but a triple 180 rad in the top with room to spare.

Once that's sorted I'll start seeing what this combo can do.

Surprisingly been able to run some old 2000mhz doms from X58 days at 2400mhz without issue so far so should be fun


----------



## Maximization

triple 180's...nice


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys is it worth going from a i7-4770 to a i7-4820K


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys is it worth going from a i7-4770 to a i7-4820K


If you want to run 3 to 4 GPUs I would say yes. Otherwise probably not.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you want to run 3 to 4 GPUs I would say yes. Otherwise probably not.


Yes i was thinking of getting 2 more 290s as not my 4770 is a non K variant


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes i was thinking of getting 2 more 290s as not my 4770 is a non K variant


I would say go for it then. If you don't mind buying x79 at this stage in the game that is. I mean x99 is still months away so if you want something now, go for it.

The 4820k is Ivy based, so IPC is slightly lower than your haswell i7, but you should be able to hit 4.5-4.6ghz pretty easily.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would say go for it then. If you don't mind buying x79 at this stage in the game that is. I mean x99 is still months away so if you want something now, go for it.
> 
> The 4820k is Ivy based, so IPC is slightly lower than your haswell i7, but you should be able to hit 4.5-4.6ghz pretty easily.


i don't mind as X99 is taking to long for me lol also note i'm running a custom loop with 3x240MM Rads


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes i was thinking of getting 2 more 290s as not my 4770 is a non K variant


290's are grunty beasts .








and triple 240's will run good on ya loop but expect a slight idle temp increase if all is running in one loop ( 3 290's )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would say go for it then. If you don't mind buying x79 at this stage in the game that is. I mean x99 is still months away so if you want something now, go for it.
> 
> The 4820k is Ivy based, so IPC is slightly lower than your haswell i7, but you should be able to hit 4.5-4.6ghz pretty easily.


Hello you








all is good yes ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> 
> I'll be in this please, had it for a little while but haven't had a chance to really do much yet.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sq54kw
> 
> Have all the gear for a full custom loop which will include my 290 but need to finish modding a HUGE old IBM Server case I picked up, will be able to but a triple 180 rad in the top with room to spare.
> 
> Once that's sorted I'll start seeing what this combo can do.
> 
> Surprisingly been able to run some old 2000mhz doms from X58 days at 2400mhz without issue so far so should be fun


Ive gotten good clocks from ddr3 sticks used on older chipsets
I would like to add you but I need your CPU-Z url please mate


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all is good yes ?


Hey bud, yeah man, doing great, still rocking my 4930k. How are things "down under"?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 290's are grunty beasts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and triple 240's will run good on ya loop but expect a slight idle temp increase if all is running in one loop ( 3 290's )
> Hello you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all is good yes ?


Currently it is a single loop


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive gotten good clocks from ddr3 sticks used on older chipsets
> I would like to add you but I need your CPU-Z url please mate


No worries, I'll fix that tomorrow. On Note 8 at the moment but will update tomorrow.

Had a few issues getting the dom's all working to start but when I brought the 6 x 2Gb set 1stick always played up, but now running 4 sticks with 1.75v from memory. They are the old school style that where 2000mhz 8 8 8 1n, now seem happy with 2400mhz 10 11 10 2n
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> triple 180's...nice


I'm hoping so, got it for $50 AUD with some other gear


----------



## Freakn

http://valid.x86.fr/9zfge7


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys is it worth going from a i7-4770 to a i7-4820K


I vote i7 4820K! Even over a 4770k, and a 4790K.

I was pretty upset when I bought a 3570K, top of the line motherboard. And I turn around and a new socket, and CPU is out.. Now my chip is old news..

X79 has a very long lifecycle! And after overclocking your CPU "4820K" will be performing on top with all the other high end i7 CPU's

Then once X99 comes out, sell your CPU/motherboard/MEM as a combo, and get a I7 5820K 6 Core, a Asus X99 Rampage 2011-E, and 16GB of DDR4

And then your rocking and rolling, On a new X99 setup that will last you 4-5 years before it is replaced. And 6-8 years before you even need something faster.

I highly recommend a X79 setup, even now!

Also, take a peek at some used 3930k's over at Amazon, and Ive seen a few 4930K's goinf for $435 brand new! Which is a very good price.

Used 3970X 150Watt 3.5Ghz CPU $600 bucks used Amazon, stock it performs about 5%-10% slower than a 4960X but, it is also clocked 100mhz slower to.

The good thing about it all! You really cannot go wrong with any Sandy-E or Ivy -E CPU! Because they are all fast! Especially after they are overclocked. There is no wrong choice.


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.x86.fr/tpwxhq

Pretty happy about this


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tpwxhq
> 
> Pretty happy about this


Go, in the bios, crank the voltage up! And get that bad boy to 5Ghz. You realize most all of these 3820's will run at 5ghz right? Which is really stupid fast. There are 24 people in the club with i7 3820's, and 17 of these 3820's are at 5Ghz or higher lol. What does that tell you? And the rest of them are high overclocks as well.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 290's are grunty beasts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and triple 240's will run good on ya loop but expect a slight idle temp increase if all is running in one loop ( 3 290's )
> Hello you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all is good yes ?


You grabbed a 3970X? What did you do with the 4930K u just got? Not cutting it I guess?

Im about to grab one my self! Ive found some brandnew ones for cheap on Amazon.

I would rather have a 3970X than the 4930K my self. It is a true beast!

What do you have it running at? Running a little faster than the 4930K?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Go, in the bios, crank the voltage up! And get that bad boy to 5Ghz. You realize most all of these 3820's will run at 5ghz right? Which is really stupid fast. There are 24 people in the club with i7 3820's, and 17 of these 3820's are at 5Ghz or higher lol. What does that tell you? And the rest of them are high overclocks as well.


Dude, I was experimenting with low voltages, this thing does 5.3Ghz lol


----------



## tps3443

I saw the very low voltage in the CPUz link, Just thought you were only overclocking to 4ghz. oops.

What were load temps at that voltage?

DANG! I want a 3970X. I got $550 for one.

How is 1.288V at 4.3Ghz? This is my default. This is low right? OR default?

I am very Curious to what HomeCinemas 3970X hit overclocking to. I want to see a CPUz


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I saw the very low voltage in the CPUz link, Just thought you were only overclocking to 4ghz. oops.
> 
> What were load temps at that voltage?


40*C, due a clean though.

I usually run 4.5 @ 1.29 or 4.7 @ 1.35

5.1 for benching @ 1.51v

http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## tps3443

Can you run the 3820 at 5Ghz for everyday use, with stability?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Can you run the 3820 at 5Ghz for everyday use, with stability?


Mine was only bench stable past 4.4ghz, of course it varies for everyone. I'd be real skeptical if someone runs it game stable or stable @ 5ghz. I actually dumped mine got tired of trying to get it stable at a reasonable clock 4.8ish. I think its better to hunt for a K version or X intel cpu but even then i don't think 5ghz is achievable stable. Maybe 4.6-4.9ish? Of course this is my opinion and well everyone has one.
So take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## kizwan

I did play BF3 or BF4 (can't remember which) a couple round @5GHz without crashing (and continue running @5GHz for 48 hours) but that left me with degraded chip because of the high voltage I need to use (1.5xxV vcore).


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Can you run the 3820 at 5Ghz for everyday use, with stability?


Technically yes, but thats insanity because it will degrade like crazy.


----------



## tps3443

That is what I was thinking. There is really no point in even upgrading to a newer CPU.

Intel I7 Haswell Refresh Z97 4790K @ 4.6Ghz SuperPI 32MB 7.07Minutes.

Intel I7 Sandy Bridge-E X79 3820 @ 4.3Ghz SuperPI 32MB 7.56 minutes.

Needless to say, I was pretty impressed as to what my 3820 does, at only 4.3GHz. My system is currently only running triple channel 3x4gb because a mem stick died, 1600mhz cas 11

I am looking to sell this 3820, and grab a 3970X 6 Core. I cannot imagine the destruction one can do in heavy apps. Maybe because they are binned aren't they? Maybe it will do 5ghz lol.

I think a 3970X at only 4.6 is enough!


----------



## glnn_23

Hey tps3443

I think you can go close to 5ghz stable if you get lucky.
Here's a couple of shots of my old 3820 that was quite good on custom water.


----------



## zerokool_3211

hey guys, have not been on here in a while, been really busy with business stuff, but i just recently had my PC lock up while have a few windows of chrome open with youtube going on like 2 of them....and then every time i restarted it and opened chrome up it seem to lock up again. so then i went into the bios and got rid of all the OC settingsand tried to reboot, and then it started just stop screening right at the windows logo screen for windows 7...and now even with the bios reset to all defaults when i try to install windows at all it will go though the install process and then restart and then it will blue screen again even on the first boot, but it is always so fast you cant see the stop error code...i then tried to install windows with each stick of ram also to test that, and even tried a different video card, all which had the same outcome....i am starting to guess that the mobo is the issue....just wanted to post up on here and see if anyone else has had a similar issue at all...thanks in advance


----------



## zerokool_3211

btw this is the error code i am getting

0x0000009c

from what i see on searches i have done is that it means the CPU has gone out, but i was leaning towards the MB....should i try to RMA my board first to see if it fixes it....i dont have another proc to through in it or i would have already...lol


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> btw this is the error code i am getting
> 
> 0x0000009c
> 
> from what i see on searches i have done is that it means the CPU has gone out, but i was leaning towards the MB....should i try to RMA my board first to see if it fixes it....i dont have another proc to through in it or i would have already...lol


I got BSOD 9C once, exactly on 9/24/2013 3:46:19 PM 









Did you get the same stop code repeatedly? Try check your motherboard if there is any physical damage like bloated capacitor. Did you try your GPU at different PCIe slot? You might want to check the RAMs too. I recommend setup your computer outside the case with only necessary hardware connected.


----------



## zerokool_3211

i dont have another cpu to test, i tested a different HD and GPU with the same results....also when i try to boot into parted magic to mess with some partitions i was getting this



and it would not boot into it, thats what made me think for sure it was the proc,

then i reseated it as you guys suggested and i got something a little different but still did not boot, there is that



also i tested the ram with memtest


----------



## kizwan

It's hard for the CPU to get bad though. I'd try rule out motherboard or RAMs if possible. Did you try boot with only one stick of RAM? and try different slot?


----------



## zerokool_3211

yeah i tried that ram in different slots, like i said i ram memtest on the one piece i was trying to test different things on....i am gonna try to warranty the MB and the CPU...i know the MB can be RMA'd i am not sure if they will warranty the CPU, it says i have a 3 year on it but we will see

also what makes you say it hard for the CPU to go bad, i am pretty sure HOMECINEMA has killed a few in his day pretty easy, and i did a lot of folding on this back in the day @ 5GHz like 24/7, but that was years ago, and i pretty much always ran @ 4.75 for the last few years, @ about 1.44 vcore on an H100


----------



## kizwan

I meant try boot parted magic with one ram & try different slot too. Did you try this?

If I'm not mistaken madman killed his CPU when running @1.7V. Did you run your CPU anywhere near that?


----------



## zerokool_3211

i am trying in a different slot with a linux live cd right not....and no i think the highest i ever took mine was 1.5 and not for any length of time either


----------



## zerokool_3211

ok i get close to the same thing when trying to do the newest live linux install, with a different stick of ram in a different slot...i am pretty sure it is either MB or CPU at this point, and i figure if it was the MB it would not even get as far as it does, but idk


----------



## FromWhitin

4.9ghz on my 4820k, im posting this atm at this freq!

http://valid.x86.fr/avql7y


----------



## PedroC1999

Calm your horses, that voltage is rather high for IB-E


----------



## FromWhitin

i won't use this as my daily overclock, my normal settings is 4.8ghz at 1.4v volts.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> i won't use this as my daily overclock, my normal settings is 4.8ghz at 1.4v volts.


Why do you run such a high oc daily??

It's a waste of cpu life imo. For daily I run 4.2ghz on everything, from my 3930k to 3820 to 4820. Here's a daily 4820 setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why do you run such a high oc daily??
> 
> It's a waste of cpu life imo. For daily I run 4.2ghz on everything, from my 3930k to 3820 to 4820. Here's a daily 4820 setup.


yeah i changed my oc already to 4.6 at 1.3v


----------



## Maximization

4.5 GHz at 1.4v here


----------



## BanishedAngel

4.3 GHz at 1.15v for daily use.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I have killed a few sandy bee chips . Cause they clocked too good


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have killed a few sandy bee chips . Cause they clocked too good


Yeah i know this problem haha, but with ivy bridge, luckily i got new ones from warranty hehe... Suckers believed me it broke by themselves haha.


----------



## PedroC1999

4Ghz @ 1.16v here, dont need the extra grunt hehehe


----------



## 8ax

[email protected], pretty bad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> yeah i tried that ram in different slots, like i said i ram memtest on the one piece i was trying to test different things on....i am gonna try to warranty the MB and the CPU...i know the MB can be RMA'd i am not sure if they will warranty the CPU, it says i have a 3 year on it but we will see
> 
> also what makes you say it hard for the CPU to go bad, i am pretty sure HOMECINEMA has killed a few in his day pretty easy, and i did a lot of folding on this back in the day @ 5GHz like 24/7, but that was years ago, and i pretty much always ran @ 4.75 for the last few years, @ about 1.44 vcore on an H100
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I meant try boot parted magic with one ram & try different slot too. Did you try this?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken madman killed his CPU when running @1.7V. Did you run your CPU anywhere near that?
Click to expand...

FYI.....
Ive killed 2 Sandybee chips my first and best 3820 using a thermaltake pump / rad / res and lately my best 3930k from overzealous mem overclocking EG: I killed the IMC and that's all I will write on that !!!!! LooooooL









Okay ive been busy........
Okay deskputer with 1HP chiller no rads....



to the left is a 1/8th HP chiller good for haswell / z97


Tri 1440p monitor setup


and my new mistress Lexy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> You grabbed a 3970X? What did you do with the 4930K u just got? Not cutting it I guess?
> 
> Im about to grab one my self! Ive found some brandnew ones for cheap on Amazon.
> 
> I would rather have a 3970X than the 4930K my self. It is a true beast!
> 
> What do you have it running at? Running a little faster than the 4930K?


Look straight up if you wanna clock go SB-E . I gets 5.3 outta my X chip . But I bench between 5gigs and [email protected]
Ivebee is a real mutha to get a clock above 4.5ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> btw this is the error code i am getting
> 
> 0x0000009c
> 
> from what i see on searches i have done is that it means the CPU has gone out, but i was leaning towards the MB....should i try to RMA my board first to see if it fixes it....i dont have another proc to through in it or i would have already...lol


Upped the vcore ?? or cant you get in ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9zfge7


Hey man sorry for the massive delay......
*ACCEPTED AND UPDATED*

WELCOME


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> yeah i tried that ram in different slots, like i said i ram memtest on the one piece i was trying to test different things on....i am gonna try to warranty the MB and the CPU...i know the MB can be RMA'd i am not sure if they will warranty the CPU, it says i have a 3 year on it but we will see
> 
> also what makes you say it hard for the CPU to go bad, i am pretty sure HOMECINEMA has killed a few in his day pretty easy, and i did a lot of folding on this back in the day @ 5GHz like 24/7, but that was years ago, and i pretty much always ran @ 4.75 for the last few years, @ about 1.44 vcore on an H100
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I meant try boot parted magic with one ram & try different slot too. Did you try this?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken madman killed his CPU when running @1.7V. Did you run your CPU anywhere near that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI.....
> Ive killed 2 Sandybee chips my first and best 3820 using a thermaltake pump / rad / res and lately my best 3930k from overzealous mem overclocking EG: I killed the IMC and that's all I will write on that !!!!! LooooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ive been busy........
> Okay deskputer with 1HP chiller no rads....
> 
> 
> 
> to the left is a 1/8th HP chiller good for haswell / z97
> 
> 
> Tri 1440p monitor setup
> 
> 
> 
> and my new mistress Lexy
Click to expand...

Nice car!

Check out my new car...4WD...











I wish I have water chiller. Too bad I'll end up have to pay super expensive shipping to get one.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice car!
> 
> Check out my new car...4WD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I have water chiller. Too bad I'll end up have to pay super expensive shipping to get one.


LoooooooL Funny guy eh !!
Im lucky I just went to the local pet shop and picked it up








Chiller that is BTW !!
Moar lexy pics


----------



## g4orcee

Hey with my current build bellow would how would i got about overclocking could i be able to get it to the 4.502Mhz without it over heating? and do i just following the exact settings used in the pictures ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4orcee*
> 
> Hey with my current build bellow would how would i got about overclocking could i be able to get it to the 4.502Mhz without it over heating? and do i just following the exact settings used in the pictures ?


First page bios screeners will help you on your way but you might need to tweek cpu volts a little more or less than I have .


----------



## g4orcee

Sorry man bit new to overclocking, when you mean the cpu volts you mean the "CPU Vcore Voltage"? and how will i know weather to raise it or lower it


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, and if you're unstable, it more often than not means raise it, or lower it if your temps are too high


----------



## g4orcee

ok thank you ! and what is the best test to use on prime95 to test weather or not it is stable ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4orcee*
> 
> ok thank you ! and what is the best test to use on prime95 to test weather or not it is stable ?


On a Blend setting for at least 2hrs . But the first 30 mins or so you will know what roughly your load temps are gonna be . 101 / 124 BSOD up vcore a bit till it don't crash if that issue occurs


----------



## yttocstfarc

Is anyone else in the club running a 4820k in a Rampage IV Black Edition?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Is anyone else in the club running a 4820k in a Rampage IV Black Edition?


4930k and 4960x here runs on same settings


----------



## yttocstfarc

Nice what have you got out of your 4820k OC wise?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Nice what have you got out of your 4820k OC wise?


I have been running a 4820k @ 4.8ghz w/ 1.42vcore for a couple months now


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have been running a 4820k @ 4.8ghz w/ 1.42vcore for a couple months now


Nice I've been sitting at 4.6 @1.275v. I've had it as high as 4.9 and it was semi stable 1.45v but I'm getting ready to start overclocking again and see if I can get that 4.9 stable. What kind of temps are you getting on the 4.8 What you have cooling the CPU?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Nice I've been sitting at 4.6 @1.275v. I've had it as high as 4.9 and it was semi stable 1.45v but I'm getting ready to start overclocking again and see if I can get that 4.9 stable. What kind of temps are you getting on the 4.8 What you have cooling the CPU?
> Nice I've been sitting at 4.6 @1.275v. I've had it as high as 4.9 and it was semi stable 1.45v but I'm getting ready to start overclocking again and see if I can get that 4.9 stable. What kind of temps are you getting on the 4.8 What you have cooling the CPU?


H110 and LinX maxed out at 70C on the highest core


----------



## erso44

Hello everybody,

I´m new here









I have OC my i7 3820 to 4,6 Ghz with *1,29 V* (Vcore). I stressed the CPU for 30 min with LinX and it passed all tests. Temperatures were at 70-77°C with a Scythe Mugen 3000 Rev.B.

Pls tell me that I have a good Processor


----------



## darivo

you have a good CPU!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I´m new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have OC my i7 3820 to 4,6 Ghz with *1,29 V* (Vcore). I stressed the CPU for 30 min with LinX and it passed all tests. Temperatures were at 70-77°C with a Scythe Mugen 3000 Rev.B.
> 
> Pls tell me that I have a good Processor


Sounds like you could get 5 gigs @ 1.37 - 1.4vc with that chippy


----------



## erso44

Yesterday I read some articles about the new Intel i7-59XX k/x which were oc up to 7,138 Ghz (!). This inspired me too to oc my CPU again








Okey, first of all I want to share with you my results playing around with the Vcore Voltage and Vcore LLC (Load Line Calibration...)

My setup is an Asus Sabertooth X79 and I have some cheap Corsair and Samsung DDR3 modules









*This test particularly shows the connection between Vcore and the Load Line Calibration.*

My first step was to get the BIOS oc the CPU automatically: 4602 Mhz @ 1,36 V. Than I started LinX and got temperatures above 80°C. I knew this was to much (max case temperature should be 76,2°C ?). I had also deactivated the "turbo mode" and LLC was configured on "Auto". My Rams run with 1363 Mhz.
-->Stresstest pass? Yes!

(I will now write important information - no long sentence)

Frequency in Mhz / Core Voltage in V, Peak Core Voltage in V (When I say peak I mean voltage drops down under full load...) / Temperature in °C / VID Voltage in V; VID under full load / GFlops / Additional Info / Pass?

4602 / Set *1,3* ; Peak 1,28-1,29 / 58- 62 ; 69-75 / 1,2109 ; 1,2209 / 114,2874 / no turbo, VLLC: Auto, [email protected] / *yes*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,27-1,28 / - / - / - / - / no Turbo, VLLC: *Auto* / *crash*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,3-1,33 (WHY?) / 59-65 ; 73-81 ; 71-79 / 1,2109 ; 1,2209 / - / no turbo, VLLC: *Extreme* / *yes*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,24-1,27 / - / 1,2109 ; 1,2109 / - / no turbo, VLLC: *Regular* / *crash*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,26-1,28 / - / - / - / no turbo, VLLC: *Medium* / *crash*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,27-1,29 / - / - / - / no turbo; VLLC: *High* / *crash*

4602 / Set *1,29* ; Peak 1,3....and again 1,3 / 59-62 ; 69-76; 71-78 / 1,2109 ; 1,2209 / 113,1202 ; 114,.... / no turbo, VLLC: *Ultra High* / *yes*

I also tried Vcore: 1,285 V and 1,280 V but it was not stable. I realized that I need to set VLLC at Extrem but it always droped the voltage to 1,29....1,3 Volts.
This was for me the answere that my CPU need for 4,6 Ghz 1,29-1,3 Volts and thats why I choose the last setup as my daily use....( VLLC: Ultra High and Vcore at 1,29







)

I hope I could help you with my little test and results.

( And I´m sorry for my bad english skills. If you want you can correct me







. I want to improve my english skills














)


----------



## kizwan

Are you sure Turbo Mode is disabled? The "Turbo Mode" option not grey out & "Enabled" instead?


----------



## erso44

Yes, I disabled it. My multi was at 36 but I had more than 125Mhz on BCLK....I can take a screenshot if you want!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Yes, I disabled it. My multi was at 36 but I had more than 125Mhz....I can take a screenshot if you want!


Yeah, that sounds about right. With 36 multi, turbo will remained disabled. Only if you set multi higher than 36, the turbo mode will be forced enabled. No need to take screenshot. I'm guessing BCLK at 127.8MHz, right?


----------



## erso44

correct, Sir









I have a question.

What are your temperatures at idle and full load (pls share it with ghz...) ?


----------



## slothiraptor

What would you guys say is the highest safe voltage for a 4820k for daily use?


----------



## erso44

Hello,

I just looked at the Intel webside









http://ark.intel.com/de/products/77781/Intel-Core-i7-4820K-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

Intel says, max *TCASE 66,8°C* and you know that every chip is different. Therefore I would recommend you to pay more attention to your *temperatures* than voltage (!) because you can overclock your CPU with low or high voltage and use it daily.
Of course it depends on your cooling system (!)

So tell me more, what frequency, Vcore and temperatures do you currently have?


----------



## slothiraptor

Im at 4.7ghz at 1.37v and I get up around 68 degrees when stress testing with prime 95


----------



## erso44

Yeah, I think I said it wrong...I expected that









The more the cpu is getting little the more intel drops down voltage. (Ok this sentence was stupid but I think you guys understand me)
If you got a 28nm chip and it's running with 1,4v and another 22nm chip with 1,4v which chip would first die?
The small one!
So the problem is. If you're cpu is running with 1,37v at 4,7ghz and you (for example) add a better cooling solution than you'll get cooler, better temps. Than you'll raise voltage again (for example to 1,42v) and you cpu runs with 4,9ghz and your temps are again at 70 degree...
everything seems okey because of the good temps but you're cpu lifespwan is shorter than before! So guess why....
Intel doesn't sell this 4,2ghz cpus. They're always limited between 3-3,8ghz because they know that their cpu can perform much better than they actually do but the problem is the lifespwan.
It's a fight between voltage, temps, frequency & size.

My message: do you really need 4,7ghz? Keep in mind that it'll die quickly!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just looked at the Intel webside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/de/products/77781/Intel-Core-i7-4820K-Processor-10M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
> 
> Intel says, max *TCASE 66,8°C* and you know that every chip is different. Therefore I would recommend you to pay more attention to your *temperatures* than voltage (!) because you can overclock your CPU with low or high voltage and use it daily.
> Of course it depends on your cooling system (!)
> 
> So tell me more, what frequency, Vcore and temperatures do you currently have?


You can't monitor Tcase temp & Tcase temp is not CORE temp. The temps you read using monitoring software, e.g. Core Temp, Real Temp, HWMonitor, Open Hardware Monitor, etc., is CORE temp.

Since it's the CORE temp that you're monitoring, you should know TJmax. TJmax for 4820k is 100C. Once it reached 100C, the CPU will start throttling to make sure it's running within Intel specification & you can't override this even if you forced clock modulation to 100% (in this event, since CPU no longer throttling, the built-in protection will shudown the CPU & therefore the computer).

What can kill your chip is voltage, not temp. Temp mostly degrade your chip but with combination of high voltage. Last time I checked, Vcore voltage below 1.4v is safe for 24/7. Temp also can killed the chip but only with combination of very high voltage. Basically, voltage can killed the chip not temp.

Once you overclocked & overvolt, the CPU is now working out of spec, so for sure you want to make sure it running at low temp as possible to prevent it to degrade too fast. For extreme overclcock, sub-ambient cooling or sub-zero cooling (LN2) is needed & this only for short period, i.e. for benching. If you keep Vcore voltage below 1.4V, the CPU should last long with air & water cooling.


----------



## erso44

Yeah, that´s all correct









but I think the point was which voltage is safe for your CPU.

You can run your CPU at any voltage but keep in mind that you minimize "her" life


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay replacement 3930k from intel and pretty much 5 gigs straight outta the box [email protected]@1.365vc ....











http://valid.canardpc.com/ec529m

I ran HWBOT prime to see vcore


----------



## Cyber Locc

Okay guys I need a hand first time ocing on x79 but i know how to oc anyway I got my chip a few weeks ago and have messed a little bit and this thing wont go over 4.4 period not with strap 15 or 100 and it needs 1.4 to be stable at 4.4 did i just get the worst chip ever? Also im on water and alot of it as currently my cards arent blocked (waiting to have them all and put them under together) so my cpu is the only thing in the loop with 3 rads a 420 a 480 and a 240.

If it helps im currently using a asus RIVBE and 2x8gb of corsair dominator at 1600mhz. I can get it too boot all the way to 4.7 (highest i tried) but it always fails on IBT like 3 runs in. And at 4.7 the temp is like 47 under ibt so temps are far from an issue.

I did buy the chip used is it possible the person that had it prior fried it?

Edit: forgot to say 4820k. Also I just started fiddling with it some more it's passed burn test 2 Times at 4.8 but with 1.532score is that too high seems high. Temps are still below 60 most time but occasionally jump to 80 for a second then back down in aida 64


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Okay guys I need a hand first time ocing on x79 but i know how to oc anyway I got my chip a few weeks ago and have messed a little bit and this thing wont go over 4.4 period not with strap 15 or 100 and it needs 1.4 to be stable at 4.4 did i just get the worst chip ever? Also im on water and alot of it as currently my cards arent blocked (waiting to have them all and put them under together) so my cpu is the only thing in the loop with 3 rads a 420 a 480 and a 240.
> 
> If it helps im currently using a asus RIVBE and 2x8gb of corsair dominator at 1600mhz. I can get it too boot all the way to 4.7 (highest i tried) but it always fails on IBT like 3 runs in. And at 4.7 the temp is like 47 under ibt so temps are far from an issue.
> 
> I did buy the chip used is it possible the person that had it prior fried it?
> 
> Edit: forgot to say 4820k. Also I just started fiddling with it some more it's passed burn test 2 Times at 4.8 but with 1.532score is that too high seems high. Temps are still below 60 most time but occasionally jump to 80 for a second then back down in aida 64


Go back to about 4.5Ghz @ about 1.3v ish . 1.53vc is a bit much but most times IVB-E scales badly from about 4.7Ghz . EG: Loads More volts for 100 - 150mhz gain . Ram should run at 2400 easy too . XMP ram with 4.5ghz should be a cool combo for 24/7


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Go back to about 4.5Ghz @ about 1.3v ish . 1.53vc is a bit much but most times IVB-E scales badly from about 4.7Ghz . EG: Loads More volts for 100 - 150mhz gain . Ram should run at 2400 easy too . XMP ram with 4.5ghz should be a cool combo for 24/7


It wont run at 4.5 at 1.3 that's the first thing I said above it walls at 4.4 at 1.437 it wont run at 4.4 any lower than that at 1.3 im lucky to hit 3.9 stable it takes 1.5 to hit 4.5 so for an extra .032 I can get 4.8 my ram dom plat 1600mhz wont boot over 1600mhz I've tried everything (I put it at 1.65v and timings to 11 still wont boot not worth trying any further im replac3ing it with 4x4gb of ripjaws that ram was from my old z77 build) when corsair says 1600mhz that's what they mean apparently. so 1.532 (in ai tuner aida and cpu z claim its 1.520) is too high even under water? My temps are hella low no point in running the chip at 4.4 at 40c thats a waste of serious $$$ in watercooling lol.

All above is what I was asking I think the chip has already been overvolted to the point where it has to be overvolted. or I got the bad 2% http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?38018-Ivy-Bridge-E-Easy-Overclocking-Guide-%96-The-Listy-Wordy-Edition

Also 1.55 is intels h20 max and Im under that.<(wrong Ivy) I dont care if it cuts 3 years of a 10 year lifespan the chip will be used for 2 - 3 years then undervolted and thrown in my file server until 2-3 years then it gets replaced so thats not really a concern but the difference between 1.4 and 1.5 is 500mhz not 100(with this chip)

Also my ivy 3770k was running at 4.7 not trying to downgrade to add more than 2 cards know what I mean. I may try to oc with strap and drop vcore when i get my new ram next week.

Hmm i have a theory that im trying out right now will update when i get it figured out but I didn't have the extra cpu power cord in before as i needed another extension so i just had the 8 pin now i have both and just dropped to 1.45 and ran at 4.7 and stable through 1 ibt while writing this ill let you know.


----------



## kizwan

Try lower PLL voltage, see if that helps a little.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try lower PLL voltage, see if that helps a little.


Will do in a min atm i got it down to 1.420 (loaded its set at 1.395) and 4.7ghz stable through 2 ibts


----------



## kizwan

Try around 1.5V for the PLL voltage.


----------



## PedroC1999

1.55625v is what I use, counts for minor vDroop


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Try around 1.5V for the PLL voltage.


Dang 1.5 mines at 1.8 lol. Also for the hell of it after a blue screen a little bit ago i tried asus water gamers they set voltage to 1.569 anyone got an intel min max for voltage? from what i have read 1.569 is extremely high. Okay im getting severly diffrent readings here ai suite is saying my voltage is 1.404 and cpu z is saying 1.296 ***


----------



## PedroC1999

1.45 is what ive limited myself to when trying to get it stable, but that depends on temperature etc


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1.45 is what ive limited myself to when trying to get it stable, but that depends on temperature etc


1.45 with what monitor im getting diffrent readings for everyone and i have been basing off asuses which is the highest by alot everytime. Also dropping pll to 1.5 and 1.55 made the voltage that was stable not stable


----------



## PedroC1999

CPU Z, Always


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> CPU Z, Always


well right now cpu z says 1.236 aida says 1.392 and ai suite says 1.404 heres a pic sorry quad screen pic hard to read lol Scracth that old cpuz was quating core vid not vcore aida and cpu z say the same now but ai suite is higher

What yall suggest for vccsa


----------



## PedroC1999

Well wierd, what is the vCore actually set at?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well wierd, what is the vCore actually set at?


Right now 1.425 im trying to go higher aida and cpu z are reading 1.440 and AI suite is saying 1.452 Which its running less than this at 4.7 which is more than a couple weeks ago so im happy im trying 4.75 now







No go on 4.75 or 4.728 anything modding the blck is not stable so that will have to come later its about bed time. ?But I got 4.7 to pass ibt standard 10 pass maybe 10 times now at 4.20 (ai suite cpu z is saying 1.408) so that seems stable and Ill be happy with that. But try to get the voltage down but any gains over 4.7 require alot of volts so this is good for 24/7

Im going to let this run aida stabilty overnight at 4.7 (my vcore is set at 1.380) and see how it goes) ill accept that stable as long as it stays that way when my ripjaws come at 2133


----------



## PedroC1999

Cut it halfway and say 1.455v


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Cut it halfway and say 1.455v


What thats more than both lol. Im going to let aida run and crash out ill be back miana. Hopefully it will be stable at 4.7 this pc is going to have 4 290xs shoot 4.7 will probably bottleneck it already any less is just horrid.


----------



## PedroC1999

1.445, my bad


----------



## eladrion

hello guys i wanna try my first ever OC in 4820k ...from what i read its pritty simple at low freque...so i wanna try at start to put it from 39 ghz at all core with turbo to put it at 4.2ghz all cores...can i achieve that without even touch voltages because i dont know what to change??all settings are default right now so if i changw multiplier to 42 its done stable?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> hello guys i wanna try my first ever OC in 4820k ...from what i read its pritty simple at low freque...so i wanna try at start to put it from 39 ghz at all core with turbo to put it at 4.2ghz all cores...can i achieve that without even touch voltages because i dont know what to change??all settings are default right now so if i changw multiplier to 42 its done stable?


Try it and find out mate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> hello guys i wanna try my first ever OC in 4820k ...from what i read its pritty simple at low freque...so i wanna try at start to put it from 39 ghz at all core with turbo to put it at 4.2ghz all cores...can i achieve that without even touch voltages because i dont know what to change??all settings are default right now so if i changw multiplier to 42 its done stable?


So little info...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig so we know what we're dealing with,


----------



## HALOwner97

Should I push it a little higher? It's air cooled with a Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B.
I have 3x 120mm intake in the front, 2x 140 in the top exhaust and 1x 140 in the back exhaust.
So the airflow is really good and the temp in my room is pretty cold.


EDIT:

Max temp is from 10 mins of 100% load.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah at least try [email protected] or a little more


----------



## HALOwner97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah at least try [email protected] or a little more


Haha then I could join the 1GHz+ overclock club







or do they see the turbo clock as base clock? otherwise I'd have to go for 4.9


----------



## happysmurf

My overclock is unstable at 38x125MHz when the ram is at 1666MHz after 5-7min, with 1333MHz it's stable over 20mins (I stopped it since I don't really want to keep them at 1333).
The IBT error message about it being unstable comes up, no crashes/bsods during this.

I've tried VTT/VCCSA at 1.2v at 1666 and it's still unstable, they go to 1.2v on stock at auto as well, I tried bumping vcore to 1.41v and it was still unstable.
Temps never go above 80c.

38x125mhz = 4750MHz
vcore: 1.4v
vtt: 1.15v
vccsa: 1.15v
PLL: 1.81v

ram timings are at auto CL9, 1.5v

CPU: 3820 with H100 2 gentle typhoon push setup
ram: g.skill ripjaw z 2x4gb 1600MHz CL9 1.5v (currently have 2 sticks removed)
mobo: asrock x79 extreme7

would loosening the timings at 1666 help?

edit: changed timings from 9 to 10 and it was stable on 10pass IBT with 6gb ram in use


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happysmurf*
> 
> My overclock is unstable at 38x125MHz when the ram is at 1666MHz after 5-7min, with 1333MHz it's stable over 20mins (I stopped it since I don't really want to keep them at 1333).
> The IBT error message about it being unstable comes up, no crashes/bsods during this.
> 
> I've tried VTT/VCCSA at 1.2v at 1666 and it's still unstable, they go to 1.2v on stock at auto as well, I tried bumping vcore to 1.41v and it was still unstable.
> Temps never go above 80c.
> 
> 38x125mhz = 4750MHz
> vcore: 1.4v
> vtt: 1.15v
> vccsa: 1.15v
> PLL: 1.81v
> 
> ram timings are at auto CL9, 1.5v
> 
> CPU: 3820 with H100 2 gentle typhoon push setup
> ram: g.skill ripjaw z 2x4gb 1600MHz CL9 1.5v (currently have 2 sticks removed)
> mobo: asrock x79 extreme7
> 
> would loosening the timings at 1666 help?
> 
> edit: changed timings from 9 to 10 and it was stable on 10pass IBT with 6gb ram in use


Have you tried prime 95 ?? Try XMP settings too


----------



## happysmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have you tried prime 95 ?? Try XMP settings too


Nevermind, it wasn't stable at 10 10 10 1666MHz, I was using the XMP settings on 1600 and 1666.
Ran memtest86+ overnight on CL9 1600MHz and had no errors.

I guess i'll have to just put ratio on 43 and keep bclk at 100 to keep memory at 1600.


----------



## andom

Do you guys think this is a safe 24/7 OC? I'm on water and I'm running LLC at 75% (Ultra High).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Looks about average for that vcore but I cant







how long you ran P95 for . If it can run a 2 hours on a blend at that vcore and clock its a really good start . But with very little info from you I can only speculate ........


----------



## bledoliki

Please, enlighten me:

i7-3820 + GA-X79-UD3 (rev 1.0)

After BIOS flash to support R9 280X, mobo is not capable of OC-ing the CPU via BCLK strap set to 1.25. When I do that, multi goes crazy. I used to clock it this way with my old BIOS.

Now, no matter which one I use, f16 or f20 (the 2 official ones supported by GA), the board behaves the same. BUT! - I have noticed that the setup is much cooler than it used to be, and that it is very stable OC-ing the CPU via Bus Speed, e.g. I`ve put multi to 43 and Bus to 104.67 or smth. to get 4.5GHz.

Does anyone know what happened to the mobo with the new version of BIOS and why isn`t my GA capable of OC-ing via BCLK strap anymore?

Thanks & cheers!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well its like this , the Giga x79 bios is crap . And even more borked if you run 3xxx series CPU's ( in your case ol 3820







) flashed to the latest bios which is optimized for IVY-E . That's the experience I had and that's with the UP4 board . A good looking board did nearly most things . Except O/C . But that bios , what a PITA ............









That's why I will always use Asus ROG mobos


----------



## bledoliki

Tragedy with GA..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> Tragedy with GA..


Yep . Pretty much .
Don't flash if its working fine
Find a R4F or a RIVE that hasn't been flashed with a 4xxx bios


----------



## bledoliki

As I said, seems more stable & cooler than it used to be with the old BIOS, but OC via BCLK strap NO!

What do you think, where`s the bus speed end - 105MHz or maybe even more? Thanks.

Btw, if I change the mobo I should pull out from the setup 2 rads, dual bay res, tubes, tubes, water block.. complete mess


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> As I said, seems more stable & cooler than it used to be with the old BIOS, but OC via BCLK strap NO!
> 
> What do you think, where`s the bus speed end - 105MHz or maybe even more? Thanks.
> 
> Btw, if I change the mobo I should pull out from the setup 2 rads, dual bay res, tubes, tubes, water block.. complete mess


Depends on how big your case is . I personally don't remove anything I don't need to remove when changing out mobos . But these days I have test bench so its very little drama for me . Out and in under 10mins









Merry XMAS to all from 'Stralia


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Depends on how big your case is . I personally don't remove anything I don't need to remove when changing out mobos . But these days I have test bench so its very little drama for me . Out and in under 10mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry XMAS to all from 'Stralia


You`re right. My 771 to 775 rig is on WetBench under water. I definitely need to swap the two setups & their cases.









Yeah, Merry Xmas to you guys from Serbia!


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey all i just got a 3820 a few days ago im running it at 4.75ghz with ease but if i try to push it alittle further it will not boot into windows even at dangerous vcore. i have a Asrock Extreme 6 i was wondering its running bios 3.10 for Ivy would i be in better shape to revert it back to a different bios? if anyone can point me in a good direction it would be amazing thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Hey all i just got a 3820 a few days ago im running it at 4.75ghz with ease but if i try to push it alittle further it will not boot into windows even at dangerous vcore. i have a Asrock Extreme 6 i was wondering its running bios 3.10 for Ivy would i be in better shape to revert it back to a different bios? if anyone can point me in a good direction it would be amazing thanks!


Hello there








Id be rolling back if you can to the last SB-E bios on that board plus max LLC and a VTT and a VSCCA ( CPU Ring I think it is on asrock x79 boards ) of no more that 1.2v







To get 5 gigs at least
Also there are bios screeners on the first page that could help you but they are off RIVE / R4F


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Hey all i just got a 3820 a few days ago im running it at 4.75ghz with ease but if i try to push it alittle further it will not boot into windows even at dangerous vcore. i have a Asrock Extreme 6 i was wondering its running bios 3.10 for Ivy would i be in better shape to revert it back to a different bios? if anyone can point me in a good direction it would be amazing thanks!


No rig in yr sig

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

so no idea what yr cooling and temps might be.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No rig in yr sig
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> so no idea what yr cooling and temps might be.....


Yes that would be helpful some more info like that


----------



## Wickedtt

Fixed it so my rig is in my sig. Also ive gotten to 4.830ghz at 1.47v which is very high from what ive read. vvt: 1.199 Vssc: 1.2v Pll: 1.696v but im going to try to revert bios. see if that helps hopefully it does want to get to that magic 5ghz at least to benchmark a few times









Edit: Checked asrocks site they dont list a bios before IBE came out and i read posts where it completely crippled overclocking SB so if there is a way let me know... should have just went with the R4F


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Fixed it so my rig is in my sig. Also ive gotten to 4.830ghz at 1.47v which is very high from what ive read. vvt: 1.199 Vssc: 1.2v Pll: 1.696v but im going to try to revert bios. see if that helps hopefully it does want to get to that magic 5ghz at least to benchmark a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Checked asrocks site they dont list a bios before IBE came out and i read posts where it completely crippled overclocking SB so if there is a way let me know... should have just went with the R4F


Its not just Asrock BTW . Also depends on the silicon too


----------



## deathizem

my 3820 has ben running for almost 4 years at that v core @4.9ghz I think you are good with a good cooling system


----------



## Wickedtt

Agreed i may have got a slight bum chip just wanted that magic number haha but ill keep playing around see if i cant at least get to boot at 5ghz. Thanks for the insight Home figured you would be the guy to talk to for 3820 oc. Yeah im at 68 on the hottest core should be good for a 24/7.


----------



## deathizem

ok guys got my rig stable @ 4.99ghz @1.44vcore 1.24sa

hit a brick wall trying that magic 5ghz
idle temps 29 to 32 C
load prime at 75 to 78


----------



## Maximization

whats 1.24 sa?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> my 3820 has ben running for almost 4 years at that v core @4.9ghz I think you are good with a good cooling system
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Agreed i may have got a slight bum chip just wanted that magic number haha but ill keep playing around see if i cant at least get to boot at 5ghz. Thanks for the insight Home figured you would be the guy to talk to for 3820 oc. Yeah im at 68 on the hottest core should be good for a 24/7.
Click to expand...

Keep trying youll get it
Very good cooling is a must for this Sandybee . 1.45vc and 68c are good signs for 5 gigs stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> whats 1.24 sa?


Yeah beats me , prolly typo
Long time since I spoke to you


----------



## KingT

Since you guys have locked SB-E / IB-E processors maybe you can help me.

I have Asus R4F and 4930K, 16GB of 2133MHz CL9 (also works at 2400 CL10), and I cannot get the system to post with 125Mhz BCLK.

My settings:

STRAP - 125
BCLK - 127 (for 2400MHz on RAM) also tried 125MHz and lower.
CPU Ratio - 34

All LLC settings enabled and tuned (for CPU, RAM, VCSSA and VTT)

RAM speed - 2400MHz , 10-12-12-31 , 2T the rest on auto.

CPU LLC - HIGH

CPU voltage - 1.32V load (using offset + 0.005)
DRAM voltage 1.665V for all channels
VTT - 1.125V
VCSSA - 1.60V
PLL - 1.806V

I have also tried VCSSA and VTT @ 1.20V but it didnt help.

On th POST I *get red VGA LED* error.

The best I did was 117MHz bclk with RAM @ 2200MHz, booted to OS and ran some benches.

CHEERS..


----------



## deathizem

SA 1.24

system agent voltage


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> SA 1.24
> 
> system agent voltage


Ahhh VSCCA


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Since you guys have locked SB-E / IB-E processors maybe you can help me.
> 
> I have Asus R4F and 4930K, 16GB of 2133MHz CL9 (also works at 2400 CL10), and I cannot get the system to post with 125Mhz BCLK.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> STRAP - 125
> BCLK - 127 (for 2400MHz on RAM) also tried 125MHz and lower.
> CPU Ratio - 34
> 
> All LLC settings enabled and tuned (for CPU, RAM, VCSSA and VTT)
> 
> *RAM speed - 2400MHz , 10-12-12-31 , 2T the rest on auto.*
> 
> CPU LLC - HIGH
> 
> CPU voltage - 1.32V load (using offset + 0.005)
> DRAM voltage 1.665V for all channels
> VTT - 1.125V
> *VCSSA - 1.60V*
> PLL - 1.806V
> 
> I have also tried VCSSA and VTT @ 1.20V but it didnt help.
> 
> On th POST I *get red VGA LED* error.
> 
> The best I did was 117MHz bclk with RAM @ 2200MHz, booted to OS and ran some benches.
> 
> CHEERS..


That's high for vccsa. Have you tested with lowered mem speed, like 1600 just as a proof?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's high for vccsa. Have you tested with lowered mem speed, like 1600 just as a proof?


Holy crap 1.6v









that's a typo hopefully


----------



## tsm106

I was thinking that could/should be a typo hehe.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's high for vccsa. Have you tested with lowered mem speed, like 1600 just as a proof?


VCCSA is 1.16V. (typo)

I haven't tried 1600MHz RAM because what's the point then, I want to run 2400 ram and high bclk to gain extra performance over 100MHz bclk and 2400MHz memory that i jave right now.

And error is red VGA led, so system doesnt detect gpu.

*EDIT:*

Mvm i got it running at 125MHz BCLK and 4375MHz CPU, RAM 2333MHz 10-12-12-31 ,2T.

I left STRAP at AUTO, manually set BCLK to 125Mhz , VTT and VCCSA at 1.160V, and Vcore set manually at 1.30V (maybe problem was in using offset setting)

The thing is I dont get any performance increase compared to 100MHz BCLK, 4.4Ghz and 2400MHz RAM, the mem bandwidth is about the same and R15 score is the same.

I'm testing it in P95 large FFT, it's about 30 minutes in test, if it passes 1h it's stable enough for me












CHEERS..


----------



## Maximization

never go over 1.4 with ivy, very very dangerious long term


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Long time since I spoke to you


yeah real life threw me some zongers but i came out fighting with explosions behind me while walking in slow motion


----------



## Wickedtt

So update i now know that no matter the setting no matter the voltage it will not allow me to use a multi higher than 38 and a bclk over 127 so im stuck at 4.83 long term unless i get a bios chip with a SB-e bios. haha on the funny side i can get to the windows boot screen just the same at 5ghz 1.48v-1.65v doesnt matter so i think the chip has 5ghz in it but the board is holding it back.


----------



## KingT

So I have managed to get stable at 125MHz BCLK ( I think that offset mode on Vcore was the issue so my system didn't want to POST).

My settings:

125MHZ BCLK
STRAP = AUTO
RAM = 2333MHz
CPU ratio = 35x (all cores)
RAM timings = 10-12-12-31, 2T

Voltages:

CPU voltage = 1.295V (OS is 1.312V max)
RAM = 1.665V (all channels)

VTT = 1.16250V
VCCSA = 1.160V
PLL = 1.80625
PCH = 1.10625V
PCH 1.5V = 1.50625V

I have tested it with over 2h of P95 Large FFT (for BCLK/ IMC/ RAM stability) and with IBT 2.54 15x runs at Very High for CPU stability (Vcore).

It passed w/o problems.

*So my question is : is this good for 24/7 usage to run 125MHz BCLK, does it hurt motherboard?*

I manly want to run these settings *to avoid that damn Write memory bug*, which gives me read performance of 43 GB/s with RAM @ 2400MHz and BCLK @ 100MHz.

With BCLK @ 125MHz and RAM @ 2333MHz i get :
65GB/s Read,
67 GB/s Write,
63 GB/s Copy and
53 ns Latency.

With BCLK @ 100MHz and RAM @ 2400MHz i get :
64GB/s Read,
43 GB/s Write,
62 GB/s Copy and
57 ns Latency.

CPU in both cases is at 4.4GHz and memory timings are the same, 10-12-12-31, 2T .

CHEERS..


----------



## deathizem

both my 3820 and 4820 have ben at 1.47 and 1 .48 for over 3 years [email protected] and [email protected] both are stable
and run very well on all I can throw at them 3820 temps @ idle 27c-29c load I may hit around 74c on a hot day 4820 is about the same 30c idle
and heavy load 77-79c both rigs are over 3 years old and have ben clocked @ those speeds


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> So I have managed to get stable at 125MHz BCLK ( *I think that offset mode on Vcore was the issue so my system didn't want to POST*).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 125MHZ BCLK
> STRAP = AUTO
> RAM = 2333MHz
> CPU ratio = 35x (all cores)
> RAM timings = 10-12-12-31, 2T
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> CPU voltage = 1.295V (OS is 1.312V max)
> RAM = 1.665V (all channels)
> 
> VTT = 1.16250V
> VCCSA = 1.160V
> PLL = 1.80625
> PCH = 1.10625V
> PCH 1.5V = 1.50625V
> 
> I have tested it with over 2h of P95 Large FFT (for BCLK/ IMC/ RAM stability) and with IBT 2.54 15x runs at Very High for CPU stability (Vcore).
> 
> It passed w/o problems.
> 
> *So my question is : is this good for 24/7 usage to run 125MHz BCLK, does it hurt motherboard?*
> 
> I manly want to run these settings *to avoid that damn Write memory bug*, which gives me read performance of 43 GB/s with RAM @ 2400MHz and BCLK @ 100MHz.
> 
> With BCLK @ 125MHz and RAM @ 2333MHz i get :
> 65GB/s Read,
> 67 GB/s Write,
> 63 GB/s Copy and
> 53 ns Latency.
> 
> With BCLK @ 100MHz and RAM @ 2400MHz i get :
> 64GB/s Read,
> 43 GB/s Write,
> 62 GB/s Copy and
> 57 ns Latency.
> 
> CPU in both cases is at 4.4GHz and memory timings are the same, 10-12-12-31, 2T .
> 
> CHEERS..


Definitely. The offset value you entered most likely too low. When experimenting offset voltage with Strap 125 long time I ago, I found I need to put higher offset value (+0.33) to get the right voltage. I was curious back then. It's overkill using offset with Strap other than 100 because voltage not going to lower when idle anyway. Manual voltage is the right way.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Definitely. The offset value you entered most likely too low. When experimenting offset voltage with Strap 125 long time I ago, I found I need to put higher offset value (+0.33) to get the right voltage. I was curious back then. It's overkill using offset with Strap other than 100 because voltage not going to lower when idle anyway. Manual voltage is the right way.


Yeah offset Vcore vas probably the issue.

I even managed to get Vcore lower so now my BIOS setting is 1.285V (LLC High), and in OS it hovers in between 1.296 and 1.304V depending on load.

Temp on the hottest core in IBT was 74C, 15 runs @ Very High.

In BF4 and Crysis 3 cores don't even touch 60C.

CHEERS..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> VCCSA is 1.16V. (typo)
> 
> I haven't tried 1600MHz RAM because what's the point then, I want to run 2400 ram and high bclk to gain extra performance over 100MHz bclk and 2400MHz memory that i jave right now.
> 
> And error is red VGA led, so system doesnt detect gpu.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Mvm i got it running at 125MHz BCLK and 4375MHz CPU, RAM 2333MHz 10-12-12-31 ,2T.
> 
> I left STRAP at AUTO, manually set BCLK to 125Mhz , VTT and VCCSA at 1.160V, and Vcore set manually at 1.30V (maybe problem was in using offset setting)
> 
> The thing is I dont get any performance increase compared to 100MHz BCLK, 4.4Ghz and 2400MHz RAM, the mem bandwidth is about the same and R15 score is the same.
> 
> I'm testing it in P95 large FFT, it's about 30 minutes in test, if it passes 1h it's stable enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Ya thought that was a typo








Your getting there fer sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> never go over 1.4 with ivy, very very dangerious long term
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> yeah real life threw me some zongers but i came out fighting with explosions behind me while walking in slow motion
Click to expand...


Glad you made it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> So update i now know that no matter the setting no matter the voltage it will not allow me to use a multi higher than 38 and a bclk over 127 so im stuck at 4.83 long term unless i get a bios chip with a SB-e bios. haha on the funny side i can get to the windows boot screen just the same at 5ghz 1.48v-1.65v doesnt matter so i think the chip has 5ghz in it but the board is holding it back.


Could be mobo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> both my 3820 and 4820 have ben at 1.47 and 1 .48 for over 3 years [email protected] and [email protected] both are stable
> and run very well on all I can throw at them 3820 temps @ idle 27c-29c load I may hit around 74c on a hot day 4820 is about the same 30c idle
> and heavy load 77-79c both rigs are over 3 years old and have ben clocked @ those speeds


Excellent









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Definitely. The offset value you entered most likely too low. When experimenting offset voltage with Strap 125 long time I ago, I found I need to put higher offset value (+0.33) to get the right voltage. I was curious back then. It's overkill using offset with Strap other than 100 because voltage not going to lower when idle anyway. Manual voltage is the right way.


Hello u


----------



## 8051

I'm having some weird problems o'clocking my i7-3820 on my
Asrock x79 Extreme 4.

I can get to 4.62 Ghz without any issues, but anything over
4.7 Ghz isn't stable, even at 1.42V Vcore. Maybe I need
even more vcore?

Currently, I'm experimenting w/the 125 strap and a 133 Mhz
BCLK at that strap (I want to overclock my PCIe 2.0 bus).

Is it necessary to crank vTT and/or VCCSA over 1.2 V
to get an overclock somewhere over 4.7 Ghz?

What about PLL? I've noticed that a PLL > ~1.86V is required
for > 4.6 Ghz otherwise I get quick BSOD's when running
orthos on 3 or more cores.

Is it possible ~4.6 Ghz is the wall for my i7-3820?

I'm thinking now of testing my 133 Mhz BCLK overnight with
orthos loaded up on 4 cores (2 cores on blend to test memory
and 2 cores on small FFT's to test the CPU more exclusively)
at stock CPU speeds (3.6 Ghz) and close-to-spec RAM speeds
(1773 Mhz) then trying to overclock the CPU.

I can run my orthos test for several hours @ 4.7 Ghz (125 strap),
but eventually I get BSOD's. The core temps vary from mid 70's
to 80 degrees C.

I have 8 GiB of Gskill 1600 Mhz DDR3 in a 4 x 2GiB configuration
(so the RAM is all single banked), an i7-3820 and an Asrock
x79 Extreme 4. My PSU is an enermax rated @ 625 Watts. I
have a GTX 780 as my vid card.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'm having some weird problems o'clocking my i7-3820 on my
> Asrock x79 Extreme 4.
> 
> I can get to 4.62 Ghz without any issues, but anything over
> 4.7 Ghz isn't stable, even at 1.42V Vcore. Maybe I need
> even more vcore?
> 
> Currently, I'm experimenting w/the 125 strap and a 133 Mhz
> BCLK at that strap (I want to overclock my PCIe 2.0 bus).
> 
> Is it necessary to crank vTT and/or VCCSA over 1.2 V
> to get an overclock somewhere over 4.7 Ghz?
> 
> What about PLL? I've noticed that a PLL > ~1.86V is required
> for > 4.6 Ghz otherwise I get quick BSOD's when running
> orthos on 3 or more cores.
> 
> Is it possible ~4.6 Ghz is the wall for my i7-3820?
> 
> I'm thinking now of testing my 133 Mhz BCLK overnight with
> orthos loaded up on 4 cores (2 cores on blend to test memory
> and 2 cores on small FFT's to test the CPU more exclusively)
> at stock CPU speeds (3.6 Ghz) and close-to-spec RAM speeds
> (1773 Mhz) then trying to overclock the CPU.
> 
> I can run my orthos test for several hours @ 4.7 Ghz (125 strap),
> but eventually I get BSOD's. The core temps vary from mid 70's
> to 80 degrees C.
> 
> I have 8 GiB of Gskill 1600 Mhz DDR3 in a 4 x 2GiB configuration
> (so the RAM is all single banked), an i7-3820 and an Asrock
> x79 Extreme 4. My PSU is an enermax rated @ 625 Watts. I
> have a GTX 780 as my vid card.


Have you tried to run the LLC ( load line calibration ) at extreme ?
Keep VTT and VSCCA well below 1.2vc on each cause your only running your dram @ 1600mhz
Multi @ 38 and 125 strap is always a good place to start


----------



## Roy360

4.3GHz with 1.208V (0.55 offset)

My PC seems to hate BCLK changes

Mobo: ASUS P9X79 Deluxe... I knew I should have gone for the RE4


----------



## 8051

Well, I managed to get my i7-3820 to 4.64 Ghz on a 132 Mhz BCLK and 2112Mhz RAM speed. I've tried different combinations of BCLK and multi but anything over 4.7 Ghz seems to require a Vcore > 1.43 V and my air cooling setup can't handle that much heat.
I still have cold boot problems too. If I unplug the system, the system will initially hang on restart and I have to do a reset to get it to work. I've read x79 is infamous for having cold boot issues though.
I did lower my VCCSA and Vtt as suggested to 1.2V.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 4.3GHz with 1.208V (0.55 offset)
> 
> My PC seems to hate BCLK changes
> 
> Mobo: ASUS P9X79 Deluxe... I knew I should have gone for the RE4


Yep you should of .









R4F has more / higher voltage settings for them 5 gig clocks

Higher LLC settings for a start

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Well, I managed to get my i7-3820 to 4.64 Ghz on a 132 Mhz BCLK and 2112Mhz RAM speed. I've tried different combinations of BCLK and multi but anything over 4.7 Ghz seems to require a Vcore > 1.43 V and my air cooling setup can't handle that much heat.
> I still have cold boot problems too. If I unplug the system, the system will initially hang on restart and I have to do a reset to get it to work. I've read x79 is infamous for having cold boot issues though.
> I did lower my VCCSA and Vtt as suggested to 1.2V.


I had a RIVE that wouldn't boot after not using it so I put a hair drier on and bam of it boots * ambient boot bug *


----------



## deathizem

a lot of time it is the ram voltage are you using xmp?


----------



## deathizem

also try starting out with ram set to 1333 and go up from there that board is kinda funny in some ways


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> a lot of time it is the ram voltage are you using xmp?


I'm using 1.598V for the G-skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 2 GiB x 4 set I've got, only
because I was told by G-skill's tech support that 1.6V is the maximum safe limit.

I'm not using XMP because I doubt this DDR3 1600 RAM would run 2112 at those
settings instead I'm running the set at 10 11 11 29 121 (tCL tRCD tRP tRAS tRFC).

X99's don't have the same cold boot issues as x79's do they?

On a clock-by-clock basis how much faster are Haswell-E's than SB-E's? 5%?

Is the performance of Ivybridge-E's pretty much the same as Hawell-E's?


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'm using 1.598V for the G-skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 2 GiB x 4 set I've got, only
> because I was told by G-skill's tech support that 1.6V is the maximum safe limit.
> 
> I'm not using XMP because I doubt this DDR3 1600 RAM would run 2112 at those
> settings instead I'm running the set at 10 11 11 29 121 (tCL tRCD tRP tRAS tRFC).
> 
> X99's don't have the same cold boot issues as x79's do they?
> 
> On a clock-by-clock basis how much faster are Haswell-E's than SB-E's? 5%?
> 
> Is the performance of Ivybridge-E's pretty much the same as Hawell-E's?


They will never tell you to go over the rated voltage, my ram has been at 1.655 volts for 3 years. Zero degredation, still clocks cas 10 2400.

The IPC difference between SB-E, IB-E, and HW-E depends on the application used. In CPU benchmarks it's roughly SB +5%=IB and IB+5%=HW, however in real world performance and gaming they are all very very similar with core count and speed being more important than version.

DDR 4 vs DDR 3 at this point is a wash. Both can go over 70gb/second of bandwidth and about 50ns latency.

The booting bug is more dependant on the specific board and OEM than the chipset, Asus boards tend to do some extra thing at boot, ram training etc, and sometimes suffer from boot issues related to that.


----------



## 8051

I tested my G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> They will never tell you to go over the rated voltage, my ram has been at 1.655 volts for 3 years. Zero degredation, still clocks cas 10 2400.
> 
> The IPC difference between SB-E, IB-E, and HW-E depends on the application used. In CPU benchmarks it's roughly SB +5%=IB and IB+5%=HW, however in real world performance and gaming they are all very very similar with core count and speed being more important than version.
> 
> DDR 4 vs DDR 3 at this point is a wash. Both can go over 70gb/second of bandwidth and about 50ns latency.
> 
> The booting bug is more dependant on the specific board and OEM than the chipset, Asus boards tend to do some extra thing at boot, ram training etc, and sometimes suffer from boot issues related to that.


I ran 9 hours of memtest on my RAM at 2120Mhz (133Mhz BCLK) w/no error detected and over 12 hours of
orthos blend on 75% of the cores (@ 4655 Mhz) w/no issues. Then, the next day, on a cold boot, I couldn't
boot into windows (either XP or 7). I had the BCLK @ 133 Mhz. I think I'm going to try your idea and crank up
the DDR3 RAM voltage to 1.655V.

On my new Haswell-E build (also on a Asrock Extreme4, but an x99), according to memtest my memory
bandwidth is lower at 2666Mhz than it is on my Asrock Extreme4 x79 @ 2120Mhz.


----------



## deathizem

and make sure express gate is off in bios help with my cold boot prob


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> and make sure express gate is off in bios help with my cold boot prob


There's no such setting as "express gate" in my Asrock Extreme4 x79 BIOS.

The higher RAM voltage (now at 1.65V) seemed to help a little w/the cold boot
issue, I still have to perform a hard reset after cold booting to get the system to
boot into windows.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sounds like you could get 5 gigs @ 1.37 - 1.4vc with that chippy


hey, I tested 4.85 Ghz stable @ 1.45V (I don´t believe it







)
5 Ghz.....uh I was scared with air cooling. I´m waiting for my H240X









..but near in future we won´t oc such as high frequency cpu´s we´re actually doing. It´s time for FPGA´s


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> hey, I tested 4.85 Ghz stable @ 1.45V (I don´t believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 5 Ghz.....uh I was scared with air cooling. I´m waiting for my H240X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but near in future we won´t oc such as high frequency cpu´s we´re actually doing. It´s time for FPGA´s


I knew some Germanic graduate students who created a working
8051 MCU out of FPGA's.

I'm going to do some more testing to see if my i7-3820 overclocking
issues haven't been entirely down to a lack of RAM voltage. First
I'm going to lower the core voltage, because it seems to me 1.4V shouldn't
be required for 4.6 Ghz on an i7-3820.


----------



## tcclaviger

1.4 @ 4.6 is not totally unheard of. A lot depends on the bios, board, and binning of your chip. My first SB-E, a 3820, was a bastard!! Took 1.472 to hit 4.8 and 5.0 took something absurd like 1.52, absolute upper limit on it was 5.13 at 1.55.

Chip took the #3 spot in the world for hyperpie quad core cpu a few years ago


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> 1.4 @ 4.6 is not totally unheard of. A lot depends on the bios, board, and binning of your chip. My first SB-E, a 3820, was a bastard!! Took 1.472 to hit 4.8 and 5.0 took something absurd like 1.52, absolute upper limit on it was 5.13 at 1.55.
> 
> Chip took the #3 spot in the world for hyperpie quad core cpu a few years ago


I´ll wait for the h240x from Swiftech. After I get one I´ll start to walk to 5


----------



## deathizem

my 3820 is a stable little beast for the last 3 years 4.9ghz for 24/7 @14.4 I love this chip sad to say it is most likely at the end of it.s life not that I am having any probs but usually my chips go at the 4 year mark lol.on the fun side my friend came over with his new build to show me and Intel up
with his with his AMD 9590 build so we sat and ran bench after bench and the little 3820 smoked his big boy time after time so now he is going home in his piss pore little attitude about how my overclocking is the reason and yes I told him he just bought amd already overclocked chip don't be mad at me end of story just had to get that out LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Amd just doesnt cope with intels hyper-threading and cache


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Amd just doesnt cope with intels hyper-threading and cache


cache is so important....


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n


1.7v









and what tdp?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n


Well you've definitely degraded that sample . 5 gigs at 1.7v what on earth were you thinking









I got 5432 MHz at that vcore on my first 3820 .........

http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


----------



## Dieselbird

I have voltage test points I was at 1.434v not sure why it reads like that. Was only set to 1.46 in bios


----------



## deathizem

I fill sad for that poor chip it will die soon


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> I have voltage test points I was at 1.434v not sure why it reads like that. Was only set to 1.46 in bios


Thank gawd for that !!
I hate to see what vcore it would read if you were actually running 1.7vc









Id be double checking that ....... 3820 is a hearty beast with good water cooling









That avatar ....

Looks like a green Knight rider with John deer symbol on it


----------



## Dieselbird

Yeah my cooling is decent, I have a danger den 1366 water block and a huge freaking pump. Problem is I can only fit a 120mm radiator, I got a double thick copper one though.

Lol I have an 84 firebird that I fit a john deere Diesel engine into so that's the reason for that!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> Yeah my cooling is decent, I have a danger den 1366 water block and a huge freaking pump. Problem is I can only fit a 120mm radiator, I got a double thick copper one though.
> 
> *Lol I have an 84 firebird that I fit a john deere Diesel engine into so that's the reason for that!*


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well you've definitely degraded that sample . 5 gigs at 1.7v what on earth were you thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 5432 MHz at that vcore on my first 3820 .........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605












but you don´t run 1,7volt right now?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> Yeah my cooling is decent, I have a danger den 1366 water block and a huge freaking pump. Problem is I can only fit a 120mm radiator, I got a double thick copper one though.
> 
> Lol I have an 84 firebird that I fit a john deere Diesel engine into so that's the reason for that!


You should post some pics of that trans am here
http://www.overclock.net/t/961467/the-show-your-car-and-car-discussion-thread/17180_20#post_23602955
Would love to see it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you don´t run 1,7volt right now?


Hell no . I sold all of my 2011 quaddies . Only have 3930k as a spare and 4960x that im using as I post . Have a look at my sig rig details


----------



## Roch

So i've been running my 3820 at 4.3 for over a year now, keeping all the offset voltage etc. I'm thinking of going for 4.5-6 but i'd like a bit of advice before I try. I'm assuming 125 strap x 36/7 for 4.5/6 at 1.35(ish). What about the RAM? I'm using 1866 Ripjawz, what do I need to do to ensure that's ok? I'm confused on this part as I don't remember doing much to it last time around.

Could any of you kind people give me the settings I need to change (noob style) to make it as painless as possible? Anything I need to enable/disable etc.

Thanks.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> So i've been running my 3820 at 4.3 for over a year now, keeping all the offset voltage etc. I'm thinking of going for 4.5-6 but i'd like a bit of advice before I try. I'm assuming 125 strap x 36/7 for 4.5/6 at 1.35(ish). What about the RAM? I'm using 1866 Ripjawz, what do I need to do to ensure that's ok? I'm confused on this part as I don't remember doing much to it last time around.
> 
> Could any of you kind people give me the settings I need to change (noob style) to make it as painless as possible? Anything I need to enable/disable etc.
> 
> Thanks.


I needed 1.42V Vcore to get to 4.625 GHz on my 3820, I also needed
to jack my PLL up quite a bit (somewhere around 1.9V). I also have my
Ripjaws @ 2080 MHz. My plans for my 3820 involve reducing the o'clock
back to stock while keeping the high memory speed.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I needed 1.42V Vcore to get to 4.625 GHz on my 3820, I also needed
> to jack my PLL up quite a bit (somewhere around 1.9V). I also have my
> Ripjaws @ 2080 MHz. My plans for my 3820 involve reducing the o'clock
> back to stock while keeping the high memory speed.


guys what Mobo are you using?


----------



## Roch

Rampage IV Formula.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> Rampage IV Formula.


why do you play with your PLL voltage under 4.625 Ghz, I mean that´s not a lot. You got an UEFI Bios right?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> guys what Mobo are you using?


I'm using the Asrock x79 Extreme4 for my 3820 and Gskill Ripjaws 1600.


----------



## erso44

I mounted my custom water loop in a Corsair 750D with two big and thick rad´s but I have high temps again...

Idle temps:

core0: 31
core1: 40
core2: 33
core3: 39

I used Phobya LM as thermal paste. It´s pure silver...


----------



## deathizem

have you tried the spread method it seems to work best for me on both my 3820 and 4820 I stay in the high 28-34c idle and never over 70-76c


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> have you tried the spread method it seems to work best for me on both my 3820 and 4820 I stay in the high 28-34c idle and never over 70-76c


no but I have to do this....god damn I´ve got at 1.5V @ 5000Mhz 97degree...


----------



## deathizem

that's way high


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> that's way high




I´ll never use silver thermal paste again...only Artic Silver 5!


----------



## deathizem

how are they at load?:


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> how are they at load?:


85-90 under prime....way too much...I think the thermal paste didn´t spread enough....or my CPU cooler is bad...when I touch the rad´s they are very cold.


----------



## deathizem

do you have the h100i?
look at my work in progress pics I changed the coolant I also changed my hoses I did a slight mod to it I also always spread my paste
light sand the block and clean with alcohol you can check the pump while you have the hoses off it changed my temps from 45c to around 28 idle and 30-31 on the hottest core with heavy load I never exceed 78-79c and that's is about 24 hours of prime







[/URL]


----------



## erso44

I've got a custom waterloop in my 750 D
from corsair.
Cpu cooler: alphacool nexos light 3
Rads: 1x 420mm and 1x 280mm

What is wrong with ny system. My D5 pump has enough power...


----------



## tsm106

Time to open up the block and inspect.


----------



## deathizem

have you checked the pins under the cpu with the cooler I just cant see there being a problem unless the pump is just not putting out what it should be I have seen bent pins


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> have you checked the pins under the cpu with the cooler I just cant see there being a problem unless the pump is just not putting out what it should be I have seen bent pins


if I "had" bent pins my cpu would explode









...I´m joking but could it be possible that nexus can´t handle SB? Should I go to Evo Elite?


----------



## deathizem

with my cheap little setup I just don't see those temps.i have over tightened my block a time or 2


----------



## deathizem

no they can be slightly bent down or a little out wac


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> with my cheap little setup I just don't see those temps.i have over tightened my block a time or 2


what cpu do you got?


----------



## deathizem

3820 4820 and 5820


----------



## deathizem

I'm talking about the pins in the 2011 socket they can get a little bent I've even seen them bent right out of the box many people on the form here has also had the same issue just one pin can Couse over heating problems over tightening can push them off a little


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> I'm talking about the pins in the 2011 socket they can get a little bent I've even seen them bent right out of the box many people on the form here has also had the same issue just one pin can Couse over heating problems over tightening can push them off a little


I´ll check that when I change my cpu cooler. Thinking abou evo elite but it´s extremly expensive


----------



## deathizem

remember they are very hard to see even 1 pin can be a problem. my 3820 had the problem took me forever to figure it out now I'm at 24/7 4.8 ghz at 1444v and no problems for over three years temps stay around 28-32 and a heavy load is about 72c and my 4820 is at 4.9 for the last three years 24/7 temps are about the same some times it gets a tad higher on hot days but never over 75c with a heavy load good luck:thumb:


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> remember they are very hard to see even 1 pin can be a problem. my 3820 had the problem took me forever to figure it out now I'm at 24/7 4.8 ghz at 1444v and no problems for over three years temps stay around 28-32 and a heavy load is about 72c and my 4820 is at 4.9 for the last three years 24/7 temps are about the same some times it gets a tad higher on hot days but never over 75c with a heavy load good luck:thumb:


If you´ve time I can try to take some pictures with my samsung galaxy s4 haha









I got another question. As I took off my waterblock I saw that my cpu had some blurred mark´s from the old thermal paste...I tried to clean it but I couldn´t...do you think this can cause thermal problem´s?


----------



## deathizem

I suppose it could when I clean mine I use big bath Iso first then follow up with denatured alcohol 99% you can get the big bath at most electronic store it is a contact cleaner it works great best buy I think has it


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> I suppose it could when I clean mine I use big bath Iso first then follow up with denatured alcohol 99% you can get the big bath at most electronic store it is a contact cleaner it works great best buy I think has it


yeah and after prime95 my cpu will stand under fire lol haha

ok thanks for information I will give it a try and keep you on update if you want


----------



## SynchronicBoost

For you guys that went 3820~>4820, was the gain in IPC worth it? Or just go straight to 5820?


----------



## deathizem

sure thing I would like to know the outcome of things so keep me updated it's always good to get new info from others so I can keep my head full of crap I really don't need lol but some how comes in handy at times


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> For you guys that went 3820~>4820, was the gain in IPC worth it? Or just go straight to 5820?


Your comment on Prime95 isn't always correct. I work on HPC
clusters that literally have hundreds of CPU's pegged at 100% load for days
on end working on TiB's of genetic data and medical imaging data.

When I was thinking of upgrading my 3820 I was thinking 4930 or 5820,
not 4820. I ended up going 5820, only because it was cheaper than 4930.

Does anyone know if any x79 boards support M2.SSD's?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Your comment on Prime95 isn't always correct. I work on HPC
> clusters that literally have hundreds of CPU's pegged at 100% load for days
> on end working on TiB's of genetic data and medical imaging data.
> 
> When I was thinking of upgrading my 3820 I was thinking 4930 or 5820,
> not 4820. I ended up going 5820, only because it was cheaper than 4930.
> 
> Does anyone know if any x79 boards support M2.SSD's?


That's fine that there are processors running 100% and never throttle. But if you use Prime95, and you are stressing with being 100% load, then you go and use applications that throttle and cycle, you're going to get a BSOD even though you were stable with Prime95.

Did you run your 5820 on an x79 board? I thought only x99 chipsets supported 5820.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> I suppose it could when I clean mine I use big bath Iso first then follow up with denatured alcohol 99% you can get the big bath at most electronic store it is a contact cleaner it works great best buy I think has it


*Problem resolved:*

Liquid thermal paste wasn´t spread. There was only one point left and I spread it with a brush on the cooler not on the CPU.
Result´s: Temperature raised at idle ~5°C but under full load temperatures dropped down ~10°C. Now temperatures are dempending of air flow in case, static pressure fan´s and ambient temperature´s.










But maybe I should spread the liquid thermal paste next time "cleaner" so I can get out few degrees more! But the important point is: Liquid thermal paste won´t spread itself such as "normal" thermal paste when you drop something on it.


----------



## deathizem

you do know the 5820 wont work on the x79 board right?

I always use artic silver and spread it on the Cpu with a credit card not to thick and not to thin these are big chips spread on the entire chip I can show you some pics I will be building a rig Tuesday for a friend with the 4820 2011 socket I will send pics of temps on idle and load with a 4.8 OC and with the spread I use


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That's fine that there are processors running 100% and never throttle. But if you use Prime95, and you are stressing with being 100% load, then you go and use applications that throttle and cycle, you're going to get a BSOD even though you were stable with Prime95.
> 
> Did you run your 5820 on an x79 board? I thought only x99 chipsets supported 5820.


Your definition of stability would be irrelevant when applied
to the HPC cluster I work on.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Totally irrelevant, one tool alone should never be used. IBT cooks (temp) processors more more than p95, unnecessarily for your cluster. A cool 100% load doesn't need a hot bench for stability. I've passed IBT only to fail when I use a Solidworks benchmark hat doesn't cook the processor, mostly in HyperThreading enabled renders.


----------



## deathizem

you cant run a 5820 on x79


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> you cant run a 5820 on x79


relly? :O

but there is not a single x79 mobo

https://www.alternate.de/Mainboards/Intel/Sockel-2011-3?size=500&lk=12648&tk=7&navId=20673#listingResult


----------



## alancsalt

3820
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> you cant run a 5820 on x79
> 
> 
> 
> relly? :O
> 
> but there is not a single x79 mobo
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Mainboards/Intel/Sockel-2011-3?size=500&lk=12648&tk=7&navId=20673#listingResult
Click to expand...

i7-5820K = Socket LGA2011-v3 = X99 Mobo

X79 = Socket 2011 - not the same.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Totally irrelevant, one tool alone should never be used. IBT cooks (temp) processors more more than p95, unnecessarily for your cluster. A cool 100% load doesn't need a hot bench for stability. I've passed IBT only to fail when I use a Solidworks benchmark hat doesn't cook the processor, mostly in HyperThreading enabled renders.


Who cares about IBT? The closest thing to stress testing done
on the 200+ node HPC cluster I work on is the OpenMPI LAPACK benchmark.

Do you really think anyone stress tests 200+ HPC clusters w/IBT or
P95? LOL.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Who cares about IBT? The closest thing to stress testing done
> on the 200+ node HPC cluster I work on is the OpenMPI LAPACK benchmark.
> 
> Do you really think anyone stress tests 200+ HPC clusters w/IBT or
> P95? LOL.


Uh, no your highness, that's why I was agreeing with you. I use it for workstations, and getting the thermals right. I'm glad you get to work on HPC clusters unlike us pee'ons.


----------



## deathizem

there are a ton of x79 boards out there

https://www.alternate.de/Mainboards/Intel/Sockel-2011


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Uh, no your highness, that's why I was agreeing with you. I use it for workstations, and getting the thermals right. I'm glad you get to work on HPC clusters unlike us pee'ons.


Really how valid a stress test is either IBT or P95? Are either of them
real-world applications?

Just for the record, as far as the PHD's and MD's who get the research grants
to run the HPC cluster, I'm nothing, a replaceable cog in the IT wheel.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That's fine that there are processors running 100% and never throttle. But if you use Prime95, and you are stressing with being 100% load, then you go and use applications that throttle and cycle, you're going to get a BSOD even though you were stable with Prime95.
> 
> Did you run your 5820 on an x79 board? I thought only x99 chipsets supported 5820.
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of stability would be irrelevant when applied
> to the HPC cluster I work on.
Click to expand...

To be fair it's ironic that you're the one on here asking for help. You'd think you already knew it all since well you freaking work on HPC clusters.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Snickers anyone?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Really how valid a stress test is either IBT or P95? Are either of them
> real-world applications?
> 
> Just for the record, as far as the PHD's and MD's who get the research grants
> to run the HPC cluster, I'm nothing, a replaceable cog in the IT wheel.


OC'ng is like baking a cake, the oven temp and time you have it in the oven isn't going to be the only determinant of whether or not it tastes good, but you better believe it has something to do w/ it.

Real world or not, and I'm no fancy EE, getting a processor to its thermal envelope measures extremes of its design parameters. Why else would the specs quote wattage and TDP. Check Intel ARK for specs. That's all those tools are meant to do. Because stability at the TDP is highly correlative w/ stability across 80% of conditions. The other 20% are wrought out w/ application specific benchmarks. If your apps don't use AVX 2.0, then yes you don't have to stress test for it because that isn't you're "real" world. 100% proc isn't the same across all applications. It just means that threads are queuing up and all processing slots are filled. Depending on which instruction set is being used by a given thread will further impact the thermal load.

At the end of the day getting a CPU to TDP is a tool to Achieve stability across a broad range of applications.

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/performance-insights-to-intel-hyper-threading-technology


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> So update i now know that no matter the setting no matter the voltage it will not allow me to use a multi higher than 38 and a bclk over 127 so im stuck at 4.83 long term unless i get a bios chip with a SB-e bios. haha on the funny side i can get to the windows boot screen just the same at 5ghz 1.48v-1.65v doesnt matter so i think the chip has 5ghz in it but the board is holding it back.


I gave up on my 3820 for the longest, couldn't even boot 4.8 clean, let alone 4.6 stable on Sabertooth X79. Recent BIOS update was a massive improvement. 5.125 Ghz pretty easy on a crappy AIO offset cores. Also upping boot-up Vcore made a big difference for me.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Snickers anyone?


You wouldn't last a hot minute in my department renob.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> OC'ng is like baking a cake, the oven temp and time you have it in the oven isn't going to be the only determinant of whether or not it tastes good, but you better believe it has something to do w/ it.
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/performance-insights-to-intel-hyper-threading-technology


Just like "baking a cake". Yeah, right.

Hyperthreading? It's giving us problems w/OpenMPI on our SGE
cluster right now. Maybe I should break out a cake recipe.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Just like "baking a cake". Yeah, right.
> 
> Hyperthreading? It's giving us problems w/OpenMPI on our SGE
> cluster right now. Maybe I should break out a cake recipe.


Why are you so bitter? That's a fairly big chip you've got on your shoulder. Last I checked, we're talking about i7-3820 and 4820 for DESKTOPS. No one is asking or even bringing up HPC clusters, or datacenters or anything beyond overclocking desktop single CPUs? Are you looking for a pat on the back, or everyone to suck up to you to make you feel better about yourself? Lighten up for god's sake and deal with your issues on /r/self-help. If I'm the one selling crazy pills, everyone else let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> You wouldn't last a hot minute in my department renob.


And for the record, it seems like you're the one NOT keeping up in this 3820-4820 department. You've got a top-end board and can't even get past 4.7

http://valid.x86.fr/dn0cf3


----------



## erso44

Relaxe guys don't start raging


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Why are you so bitter? That's a fairly big chip you've got on your shoulder. Last I checked, we're talking about i7-3820 and 4820 for DESKTOPS. No one is asking or even bringing up HPC clusters, or datacenters or anything beyond overclocking desktop single CPUs? Are you looking for a pat on the back, or everyone to suck up to you to make you feel better about yourself? Lighten up for god's sake and deal with your issues on /r/self-help. If I'm the one selling crazy pills, everyone else let me know.
> And for the record, it seems like you're the one NOT keeping up in this 3820-4820 department. You've got a top-end board and can't even get past 4.7
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dn0cf3


Hey I got a top end board and I can't get my 4820k past 4.7 lol. Shoot to get 4.7 I have to run 1.48v. JS part of that is chip lottery.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> You wouldn't last a hot minute in my department renob.


How about you put your rig in your signature and if you have a genuine issue maybe we can help .


----------



## tsm106

My old 4820K has been benched at 5ghz and slightly higher.


----------



## Dieselbird

So I have a question about daily driver practicality with voltages,

I have a 3820s in a DX7SR board that I was able to get 5GHz stable at just over 1.4 volts. That doesn't bother me much, but what does bother me is running 1.4 volts when the thing is idling at 1500 MHz or whatever and the computer is only being used for web browsing or something.

I want to use the turbo boost voltage offset to fix this problem by setting an adequate voltage for the lower (non turbo) clock and then setting the offset so that it ramps up to what I need for the max 5GHz.

For some reason the turbo boost offset voltage is grayed out in my BIOS.

Anyone know how to get this setting to unlock?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> So I have a question about daily driver practicality with voltages,
> 
> I have a 3820s in a DX7SR board that I was able to get 5GHz stable at just over 1.4 volts. That doesn't bother me much, but what does bother me is running 1.4 volts when the thing is idling at 1500 MHz or whatever and the computer is only being used for web browsing or something.
> 
> I want to use the turbo boost voltage offset to fix this problem by setting an adequate voltage for the lower (non turbo) clock and then setting the offset so that it ramps up to what I need for the max 5GHz.
> 
> For some reason the turbo boost offset voltage is grayed out in my BIOS.
> 
> Anyone know how to get this setting to unlock?


That because offset voltage doesn't work with STRAP, i.e. vcore will not be able to down-volt. If you want low power consumption when idle, enable C-States (C1, C3, C6 & C7). When individual threads enter these states, power consumption for that core will decrease too which in turn helps lower power consumption of the cpu. In C6 state, voltage for that core is reduced to zero volts. This thing happen in the CPU, individual core/threads. You won't be able to monitor volts for the individual core. To know for sure whether it work, you can use Kill-A-Watt to compare idle power consumption between C-States enabled & disabled.


----------



## Dieselbird

Oh, ok I see. That was helpful Thanks!


----------



## erso44

guys one imported question. how can I see in which way my i7 3820 core´s are sorted?
I think my cpu watercooler is 90° rotated


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> guys one imported question. how can I see in which way my i7 3820 core´s are sorted?
> I think my cpu watercooler is 90° rotated


It doesn't matter which way the cooler is rotated to the cpu. It's depends on the cooler itself if there is a preference at all.


----------



## Roy360

I currently have my 3820 set with a multiplier of 43, and a negative offset of 0.055.

I want to try going higher. (but keep it at a safe voltage)

What are the suggested settings for this chip?

Watercooling with a ton of rad space, so cooling is not an issue.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I currently have my 3820 set with a multiplier of 43, and a negative offset of 0.055.
> 
> I want to try going higher. (but keep it at a safe voltage)
> 
> What are the suggested settings for this chip?
> 
> Watercooling with a ton of rad space, so cooling is not an issue.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-4820-overclock-club/840_40#post_17331065


----------



## deathizem

plum you would love the 3820 it is an awesome chip I have 2 of them running and I also have the 4820 all three have ben great chips and both overclock well:thumb:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

The 3820 is my favorite quad core cpu


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> After going through the RIVE with a fine tooth comb, I settled on these outcomes. I didn't bother to take pics, just the raw info. Maybe it will help some of you. These voltages were consistent with the two 3820's that I had tested.
> 
> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v
> 
> I still need to dial the 5.1ghz clock some more, but I really don't want to spend too much time fussing around at 1.5v+. Temps however are excellent, even at 1.5v+ the chip doesn't break 73c. My 2600k at [email protected] would hit 80c in contrast.


Is this before or after LLC? Ie. Are you setting these values in the bios? Or measuring them in the OS?

I just tested my rig just now,
4.3 = 1.224V in OS


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My old 4820K has been benched at 5ghz and slightly higher.


At what vcore? Maybe my settings are bad idk but I can't break 4.7 and really even that isn't super stable it will bench but bsod every couple days so I have to stick around 4.6. I think I just got a pretty bad chip lol. Esp as I need more than most would say is okay for voltage.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> After going through the RIVE with a fine tooth comb, I settled on these outcomes. I didn't bother to take pics, just the raw info. Maybe it will help some of you. These voltages were consistent with the two 3820's that I had tested.
> 
> 4.3 = 1.22v
> 4.6 = 1.3v
> 4.75=1.345v
> 4.87=1.4v
> 5.0=1.45v
> 5.1=1.51v
> 
> I still need to dial the 5.1ghz clock some more, but I really don't want to spend too much time fussing around at 1.5v+. Temps however are excellent, even at 1.5v+ the chip doesn't break 73c. My 2600k at [email protected] would hit 80c in contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this before or after LLC? Ie. Are you setting these values in the bios? Or measuring them in the OS?
> 
> I just tested my rig just now,
> 4.3 = 1.224V in OS
Click to expand...

That's at load in prime iirc.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> guys one imported question. how can I see in which way my i7 3820 core´s are sorted?
> I think my cpu watercooler is 90° rotated


I did try this before (rotated 90 degrees) & off the top of my head i recall that I'm able to lower the temperature a couple of degrees on all cores. However please take this with a grain of salt because there's posibility the improvement may came from better TIM job. if the cores arrangement similar to the hexacore, considering 3820 is quad core, there should be no difference in temp between standard & 90 degrees.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I did try this before (rotated 90 degrees) & off the top of my head i recall that I'm able to lower the temperature a couple of degrees on all cores. However please take this with a grain of salt because there's posibility the improvement may came from better TIM job. if the cores arrangement similar to the hexacore, considering 3820 is quad core, there should be no difference in temp between standard & 90 degrees.


I thought exactly the same. So my watercooler has a matrix ground and on a quadcore it would not matter...









Did you de-lidded your SB?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Did you de-lidded your SB?


Can't right because IHS on SB-E is soldered.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Can't right because IHS on SB-E is soldered.


....ahhh


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hey guys, I'm dead stable on all flavors of 125 bclk, but I need range between single and all cores.

What is the most stable bclk between 100 and 125 that you guys have found? Tia


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm dead stable on all flavors of 125 bclk, but I need range between single and all cores.
> 
> What is the most stable bclk between 100 and 125 that you guys have found? Tia


Ok, I tried a 105 bclk and got a decent spread between single vs all core, but it just didn't make any sense in the end since it was stable anyhow. I'm on an Asus Sabertooth and the latest BIOS has really made a huge difference for stability.

I ended up sticking with a 125 bclk and 4.6 ghz all core and 4.9 ghz single core with HT turned on. This was still very steady nonetheless. I'm a believer in the 3820 for sure. It is dead steady and pulls some great numbers on the benchmarks. The entry price is quite steep to get into a 2011 unit, but what isn't. Much easier to get good stable performance than an Ivy 3570k, that's for sure, and quieter on the fans because of the cooler thermals. Now I can completely understand how some of you guys can run 5.0 ghz all day everyday.


----------



## erso44

WHY?!









4675Mhz @ 1.376V
5050Mhz @ 1.490V

CPU


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> WHY?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4675Mhz @ 1.376V
> 5050Mhz @ 1.490V
> 
> CPU


Wow, I must be undervolted. I guess, I'm not that far off. 1.4v 4.7 Ghz all core, with a single core turbo offset of 0.5v for 4.9 Ghz and it is dead stable and not getting too hot. But then again I cheat w/ a 1.6v boot-up Vcore.

Aren't SB-E's comfy up to 1.6v anyhow?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Wow, I must be undervolted. I guess, I'm not that far off. 1.4v 4.7 Ghz all core, with a single core turbo offset of 0.5v for 4.9 Ghz and it is dead stable and not getting too hot. But then again I cheat w/ a 1.6v boot-up Vcore.
> 
> Aren't SB-E's comfy up to 1.6v anyhow?


I hope 1.5v will not damage it...


----------



## erso44

We need a list about sb voltage...which one are safe, dangerous....


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> We need a list about sb voltage...which one are safe, dangerous....


This guide is pretty solid http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> This guide is pretty solid http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


Thank you(!)


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I was looking through some old posts today in trying to get an old setup going again, couldn't figure out why my processor wouldn't speed step or throttle down. I was reminded of a little tip that we never think of when using a desktop: Your OS has plenty to contribute to your clocking! Look at your Windows Power Options->Advanced Power Settings->Processor Power Management


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> This guide is pretty solid http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


Thats nice got one for 4820k?

I keep seeing mixed results some say 1.4 some say 1.45 some say 1.3 lol. And then on top of that they dont say if that's before or after LLC









I got my chip stable with all cores at 4.7 and set to 1.4 in bios with llc extreme feeding it 1.44 - 1.56 (depending if you listen to cpuz or ai suite).


----------



## SynchronicBoost

since it is a Haswell, I would think the only major differences will be cache ratio (keep it low) and ring bus voltage, you can probably get that info from the Haswell OC guide


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hey guys, I need help on C-States on a 3820. When I put the machine to sleep, it will go straight into sleep. When I resume, the logon screen happens, but all inputs are frozen. It usually shuts down, sometimes it will resume out of hibernation after shutting down. What is the max C-State supported by the 3820?


----------



## kizwan

C-States have nothing to do with computer sleeps/hibernate state. C-states is Core states which means CPU core states. It's CPU core/package power management when the cores idling as in when the cores have no job to do.

Sleep states is S-states.

G0/S0 --> Full On
G1/S3-Cold --> Suspend-to-RAM (STR). Context saved to memory (S3-Hot is not supported by the
processor).
G1/S4 --> Suspend-to-Disk (STD). All power lost (except wakeup on PCH).
G2/S5 --> Soft off. All power lost (except wakeup on PCH). Total reboot.
G3 --> Mechanical off. All power removed from system.
Copy-paste from datasheet. I think STR is standby/sleep, while STD is hibernate.

Your computer may not crash when resume from sleep/hibernate but probably the USB failed to resume. Maybe you can try updating USB driver. This is long time ago but I think I got the same all input frozen issue which I fixed by updating USB driver & firmware BIOS update.

EDIT: It was Asmedia USB3 that I updated the firmware. You can troubleshoot by disabling all non-Intel controller in the BIOS.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Absolutely brilliant Kizwan. S-states, thanks for the clarification. I noticed that it would sometimes crash on resume where the screen would go away and it would seem like it powered down, but upon some restarts, it would resume from hibernate. So I was thinking that the cached data on disk from hibernate wasn't being accessed right, but you are right that it does appear to be an input frozen issue. When it does resume from full hibernate, the USB is accessible every time. Just not on suspend. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I made a little video with my 3820 today. Hardware monitor is up the whole time. Warning: long video.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I made a little video with my 3820 today. Hardware monitor is up the whole time. Warning: long video.


I got the same rig and you can definitly do more!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

hey guys - a little late to this party but better late than never i spose

just picked up a i7 3820, x79 sabertooth and 680 SLI setup for really cheap and im gunna use it as project. i any other x79 sabertooth owners?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> hey guys - a little late to this party but better late than never i spose
> 
> just picked up a i7 3820, x79 sabertooth and 680 SLI setup for really cheap and im gunna use it as project. i any other x79 sabertooth owners?


I used to have sabertooth ( not enough voltage settings for my tastes ) and a few 3820's but its the R4F , RIVE and R4Genie are the boards in my opinon are the best to o/c 3820 . Avoid Ivbee bios if you can


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> hey guys - a little late to this party but better late than never i spose
> 
> just picked up a i7 3820, x79 sabertooth and 680 SLI setup for really cheap and im gunna use it as project. i any other x79 sabertooth owners?


Me


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Me


ok cool - just getting a gauge of whether or not there is someone familiar with the asus bios and the settings to maximize OC/performance


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> ok cool - just getting a gauge of whether or not there is someone familiar with the asus bios and the settings to maximize OC/performance


if you want to know s.th ask us or me...we or I can help you. I raped my board xD while overclocking


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

yeh ill let you guys know when i get to firing it up - still busy cleaning dust out of all the components and verifying working sli of the gtx 680s in the build i picked up cheap.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> yeh ill let you guys know when i get to firing it up - still busy cleaning dust out of all the components and verifying working sli of the gtx 680s in the build i picked up cheap.


Hello,

Could start with this ; http://www.overclock.net/a/dummys-guide-to-x79-oc-asus


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its the CPU fixed voltage setting for me that's not high enough on Sabertooth .


----------



## marmeldjuke

Several years late to this barbeque but maybe you let me in anyway? My chip is far from being "well done" though...









I am really pleased with the 3820 over the years I ran it playing video games in the majority of its uptime.

Been running it at 43x100, 4300MHz. Memorycontroller fully saturated with low latency 8GB per each of the four channels. All energy saving features enabled: SpeedStep, C1E, C-states etc. Runs 5w under fabricated TDP in Prime95 AVX load. So I basically exchanged Hyperthreading for higher clock speed.

All this with *negative offset vcore*, I think it is awesome. The "under-spec" TDP certainly have saved some chip degradation, would'nt you think?

http://valid.canardpc.com/33xzd0

For the sake of posting here in the 3820-Club I made a first attempt at 5GHz. My single fan 120mm AIO water cooler was not to comfortable at this load. Hoovering around 75 Celcius at 20 Celcius ambient and prime95 AVX load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/3vmrxe


----------



## kizwan

You know what they say: it doesn't run at 5 gigahertz until it run at 5000 megahertz or more!


----------



## marmeldjuke

Oh darn, I lack 1MHz dont I?


----------



## kizwan

0.09 megahertz less.

With that vcore, you could run at 5ghz 24/7 if full custom watercooling.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmeldjuke*
> 
> Oh darn, I lack 1MHz dont I?


I rekon just bump it up to 125 BLCK and drop the vcore . I bet it can get there under 1.4vc









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 0.09 megahertz less.
> With that vcore, you could run at 5ghz 24/7 if full custom watercooling.


*Hmmmm Watercooling*


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I rekon just bump it up to 125 BLCK and drop the vcore . I bet it can get there under 1.4vc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmmmm Watercooling*


The addiction is strong in this one padawan . . .


----------



## glnn_23

Haven't been on this forum for a while and was going through a back up drive and found a few shots of my old 3820 running Cinebench 11.5.
Thought I'd put them on here if anyones interested to show what the cpu was capable of.

Sabertooth board on water with heaps of rad space and a lot of attention to cool vrms

Was quite a good sample.


----------



## erso44

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Haven't been on this forum for a while and was going through a back up drive and found a few shots of my old 3820 running Cinebench 11.5.
> Thought I'd put them on here if anyones interested to show what the cpu was capable of.
> 
> Sabertooth board on water with heaps of rad space and a lot of attention to cool vrms
> 
> Was quite a good sample.






OMG






























5,2Ghz @ 1,4V is perfect!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

hi guys

just started looking to OC my 3820 on the x79 sabertooth and im hitting a 'cold boot' problem for lack of a better description - i set the changes in the bios and restart, everything turns on but no output to the monitor or to keyboard or mouse.

from what ive read this seems to be somewhat common....anyone got any ideas what i bois settings i need to change from the defaults to give myself an OC that will boot (i really am only looking for something in the 4.3ghz area)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> just started looking to OC my 3820 on the x79 sabertooth and im hitting a 'cold boot' problem for lack of a better description - i set the changes in the bios and restart, everything turns on but no output to the monitor or to keyboard or mouse.
> 
> from what ive read this seems to be somewhat common....anyone got any ideas what i bois settings i need to change from the defaults to give myself an OC that will boot (i really am only looking for something in the 4.3ghz area)


Get the hair dryer out and point it at the board . Or stick it under the sun for 30 mins and assemble . Worked on my formula and rive . First page has some old bios screener settings . Might help you


----------



## aphixus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Managed to complete my custom loop so, I figured I'd try to OC my 3820 a bit. Trying to get something for 24/7 usage, and I think this should be ok? Might try a tuning it a bit next week still, when I have some more time: would be nice to break 4.7 for 24/7







. Managed it already, but with a tad too high VCCSA, so not usable.

Some settings:
BCLK freq 120
Strap 125
Multi 39
Vcore 1.395
VTT 1.15
VCCSA 1.165
CPU PLL 1.825
CPU LLC High
VCCSA LLC Regular

RAM @ DDR3-1600 with both voltages @ 1.55. Timings kinda loose, since trying to dial in my CPU first, will prolly try to tighten 'em next week. Anyways, been useful to read some of the stuff here, so thought I'd share my results.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try 125 Blck x 39 = 4875mhz instead at that vcore


----------



## aphixus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try 125 Blck x 39 = 4875mhz instead at that vcore


Tried it with the same vcore and 1.18 VCCSA and failed in IBT







, but still lots to try out so we'll see where I end up


----------



## kizwan

You don't need to increase VCCSA. Sure changing BCLK ( & STRAP) will increase the RAM frequency a little but it shouldn't need increasing the VCCSA. Keep VCCSA voltage & increase VCORE instead. Set both BCLK & STRAP to 125 & multi x38 for 4.75GHz.

Anyway both VTT & VCCSA can go up to 1.4V which is Intel safe limit but in most case max voltage you need is no more than 1.2V.

@HOMECINEMA-PC, did you get my PM. Trying to overclock corsair vengeance 1600MHz kit (Elpida ICs) to 2000MHz only leads to boot loop. I forgot to write down debug code. I did change the timings including the tertiary timings following your advice & increase the DDR voltage to 1.6V. Currently both VTT & VCCSA are at 1.2V. Do you think increasing these voltage to 1.35V can help?

BTW, I just stumbled accross an old article about extra bins for non-k sandy & ivy processor, and this remind me of this thing again. I always wondering about the "4 bins extra" that every articles/posts kept mentioning but I never thought to ask about this before. Yeah, I know 3 years late. The thing is that the extra multiplier that we got is actually 5 or extra 500MHz, not 400MHz. Well at least that what I see from all non-k sandy/ivy overclock that I can find on the internet. Shouldn't it called +5 bins extra instead, should it? Probably I'm missing something because doesn't make sense everyone making the same mistake.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You don't need to increase VCCSA. Sure changing BCLK ( & STRAP) will increase the RAM frequency a little but it shouldn't need increasing the VCCSA. Keep VCCSA voltage & increase VCORE instead. Set both BCLK & STRAP to 125 & multi x38 for 4.75GHz.
> 
> Anyway both VTT & VCCSA can go up to 1.4V which is Intel safe limit but in most case max voltage you need is no more than 1.2V.
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC, did you get my PM. Trying to overclock corsair vengeance 1600MHz kit (Elpida ICs) to 2000MHz only leads to boot loop. I forgot to write down debug code. I did change the timings including the tertiary timings following your advice & increase the DDR voltage to 1.6V. Currently both VTT & VCCSA are at 1.2V. Do you think increasing these voltage to 1.35V can help?
> 
> BTW, I just stumbled accross an old article about extra bins for non-k sandy & ivy processor, and this remind me of this thing again. I always wondering about the "4 bins extra" that every articles/posts kept mentioning but I never thought to ask about this before. Yeah, I know 3 years late. The thing is that the extra multiplier that we got is actually 5 or extra 500MHz, not 400MHz. Well at least that what I see from all non-k sandy/ivy overclock that I can find on the internet. *Shouldn't it called +5 bins extra instead, should it?* Probably I'm missing something because doesn't make sense everyone making the same mistake.


Yes it should be









Hey there Kizzo , sorry about the delay .Its not easy trying to reply in detail via smartphone so appolgies









Increase DDR volts to at least 1.75 and adjust VTT/DDR voltages accordingly to at least .875v ( work your way up ) and try setting timings at 9-11-11-27 2t

Plus try at least to start 1.25v on VTT and VCCSA work your way up or at 1.35v or so and work your way down


----------



## aphixus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You don't need to increase VCCSA. Sure changing BCLK ( & STRAP) will increase the RAM frequency a little but it shouldn't need increasing the VCCSA. Keep VCCSA voltage & increase VCORE instead. Set both BCLK & STRAP to 125 & multi x38 for 4.75GHz.
> 
> Anyway both VTT & VCCSA can go up to 1.4V which is Intel safe limit but in most case max voltage you need is no more than 1.2V.


Aite, thanks. Will give it a go once I have time for some tinkering again.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

using the first bios screenshot log i managed to get up to about a 4.5ghz OC at ~1.3v. not sure what was different to my previous settings but clearly i had something disabled/enabled when it shouldve been the other.

ill update/post some cpu-z and photos when i get the x41 installed on it (h100 pump is dying/making concerning noises)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> using the first bios screenshot log i managed to get up to about a 4.5ghz OC at ~1.3v. not sure what was different to my previous settings but clearly i had something disabled/enabled when it shouldve been the other.
> 
> ill update/post some cpu-z and photos when i get the x41 installed on it (h100 pump is dying/making concerning noises)


Well done mate get back to us soon eh !


----------



## roberta507

Glad to see this thread has still got a lot of life left
Worked on tweaking this chip nonstop 2 years ago
Runs 4.6 for everyday use and 4.8 for benching
Contemplated upgrading to higher core chip 39 or 49 series but this is the one to keep if your a gamer
Higher end chips won't o/c as well and only beneficial if running programs that utilizes them or running cinema benchmark if that's your need
Just installed a Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme and easily break 20,000 graphics score in Firestrike

No bottlenecking here


----------



## roberta507

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/roberta507/media/5000_zps9f6d7bd7.png.html
*For old times sake*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/roberta507/media/5000_zps9f6d7bd7.png.html
> *For old times sake*


----------



## roberta507

Good to see you here and still posting on thread
Note the cinema reference on last post previous page
Like the chilling out pic but what is that next to you the Aussie chupacabra
Lol see you thread


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Good to see you here and still posting on thread
> Note the cinema reference on last post previous page
> Like the chilling out pic but what is that next to you the Aussie chupacabra
> Lol see you thread


Its the rare queensland snowman


----------



## kizwan

*Take a trip down memory lane*


----------



## roberta507

That's one rocking good chip!








I tried to get the right screen shot with the Asus registering right O/C cpu frequency to match CPUZ
Noticed we have same motherboard do you remember your settings
I like to try yours
Thx


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> That's one rocking good chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get the right screen shot with the Asus registering right O/C cpu frequency to match CPUZ
> Noticed we have same motherboard do you remember your settings
> I like to try yours
> Thx


I disabled Speedstep, C1E, C3, C6 & C7 but you could get it to run at max frequency by just simply set windows power options to High Performance.

This is the settings I saved. LLC medium because vcore already too high. It just for validation though not 100% stable.


The highest stable overclock that I achieved is 5.0GHz & with safe voltage too. You don't want go higher than 1.55V vcore if you don't want degrade your cpu.


----------



## roberta507

Every once in a while got to feed the need for speed
I'll put them in my profile settings when I need to hit the gas
Thanks


----------



## jonabatero

MY LAST OVERCLOCK I7 3820


coments please


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonabatero*
> 
> MY LAST OVERCLOCK I7 3820
> 
> 
> coments please


You can def hit 5 gigahurtles with that sample you have


----------



## M11C

http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz


----------



## roberta507

Good job


----------



## erso44

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonabatero*
> 
> MY LAST OVERCLOCK I7 3820
> 
> 
> coments please















comon...4,7 how low....

__

erso44


----------



## kizwan

Rekindle with my 3820...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2989309_kizwan_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_3820_3.17_fps


----------



## erso44

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Rekindle with my 3820...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2989309_kizwan_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_3820_3.17_fps






First, great work!
Second, try more!

__

erso44


----------



## roberta507

Love those 3820's


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Love those 3820's


they have a lot of power and are stable.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I can say that ive had a couple of 3820's and they handled a lot of abuse


----------



## zerokool_3211

dont really know if this is the place for this, but i am a long time owner of a 3820K. about a year ago i lucked out and had to return my processor to intel cause of some issues it had and they replaced it for me for free and i got a way better Malaysia chip instead of my costa rica chip that i had....anyway i got it installed it and clocked it at 4.625 with minimal vcore (something like 1.32 i think) and never really had any issues with it, here lately i have been playing around trying to get 4.875Ghz stable, but even with 1.495 vcore i was still getting some random BSOD 101 errors, so i tried my old clock and tried to stress test it and was still failing...is my chip degraded already....btw i have h100 and never see temps over 66C even under full load. and now i am running all the setting in the bios on auto, meaning no OC and when i try to run prime 95 i am getting this error from it



does this mean that my chip is totally screwed...if anyone has any advice please help me


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> dont really know if this is the place for this, but i am a long time owner of a 3820K. about a year ago i lucked out and had to return my processor to intel cause of some issues it had and they replaced it for me for free and i got a way better Malaysia chip instead of my costa rica chip that i had....anyway i got it installed it and clocked it at 4.625 with minimal vcore (something like 1.32 i think) and never really had any issues with it, here lately i have been playing around trying to get 4.875Ghz stable, but even with 1.495 vcore i was still getting some random BSOD 101 errors, so i tried my old clock and tried to stress test it and was still failing...is my chip degraded already....btw i have h100 and never see temps over 66C even under full load. and now i am running all the setting in the bios on auto, meaning no OC and when i try to run prime 95 i am getting this error from it
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean that my chip is totally screwed...if anyone has any advice please help me


Try a higher CPU load line , Ultra high or Extreme and a CPU current Capability say 160% or more and VSCCA and VTT at 1.18vc for a start ..........


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try a higher CPU load line , Ultra high or Extreme and a *CPU current Capability say 160%* or more and VSCCA and VTT at 1.18vc for a start ..........


what? on which mainboard?
My Sabbertooth wasn´t able to afford 160%.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

RIVE , R4F or BE ..... its the whole reason I went to these boards


----------



## erso44

I got a funny idea:

I´ll wait until snow falls down and when it´s could enough I´ll put my rads into the snow to benchmark again 5+Ghz clock´s









no just kidding...

maybe not...

just kidding


----------



## zetoor85

i refuse to ugrade !!
sabertooth x79
3820-e on air

pewew.png 2472k .png file


i ran some 5ghz firestrikes then i had 970 gtx installed, think 4.8 with around 1.45volt is sweetspot for my cpu







she seems happy everytime i oc and push her to higher mhz









for 24-7 i jump between 4.7/4.8 ghz all time. dont have any bottlenecks in any games so faar. if she is happy i am happy 

btw the best part is...
i payd 201 euro for a used 3820-e .Asus sabertooth x79 - quad kit dd3 16gb crucial 1.5 volt dims ( goes 2200mhz cl10 ) and 1 used corshair 100i

i mean 200euro







got it from a friend of mine, he never oc he's systems so i could not refuse that price, everything works like a champ, and i try beat on her as days go by







she allready killede one powersupply ( fractal 1000w newton plati ) and she is not happy to oc with my ax760i... right now evga 850watt g2 unit does the job very very well









aslong you hold the vrms and vcore under 65degress i guess you are complete fine and "save"


----------



## SamsWrath

Hi everyone.

I'm new to overclocking and I've been doing a lot of reading most of which makes my head spin. This all started on Black Friday when I saw a few online sales and decided to purchase a few upgrades for my PC. After a lot of reading I was convinced I could get another 18-24 months out of my AsRock X79 Extreme4 and i7-3820 3.60Ghz.

First I went into my BIOS and turned the auto-OC feature 4.4GHz. This worked and still works--its stable enough for me to push my CPU @ 100% for hours while playing Mad Max and Fallout 4 on max settings. However, I encounter 2 fatal errors after running Prime95 for 7 minutes: "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4." After encountering the error I decided to manually fine-tune my OC--I never got that far.

Upon more reading I became convinced I could easily push my OC to 4.6GHz. The first thing I did was try the auto-OC feature in the BIOS--my mobo wouldn't post--error 9A. Searching Google only left me more clueless because the only site I can find with info on the 9A error is vague at best--ERROR 9A - USB initialization is started, http://forum.hwbot.org/archive/index.php/t-16017.html

I moved past the 9A error by manually adjusting the OC but, I encountered another problem along the way. I'm able to get the mobo to post with a CPU Ratio of 44 and Host Clock Override (BLCK) of 107 but, after I pass the BIOS splash, the screen turns black aside from a blinking __ in the top left corner. If I slightly lower the BLCK or CPU Ratio I can boot into the Windows 7 start screen but, the PC freezes almost immediately. Lowering the BLCK and CPU ratio even further (down to about 4.45GHz) allowed me to boot up but, I froze soon thereafter when running a minor stress test. From what I can tell, any OC over 4.4GHz seems to be unstable.

I've tried a variety of fixed power settings and I've been careful to follow the advise on the OC guides I've read (never going over voltage safety limits) but, I can't seem to get past these issues and I know I've used more than enough voltage in a few of my configurations. I read in a couple forums that the more recent BIOS updates (3.2 or higher) were geared toward Ivy Bridge and that they destroyed the OC capabilities of Sandy Bridge. Does anyone know, is this true?

If anyone has any advice or tips I'd love to hear it!

Here's what I'm running:
AsRock X79 Extreme4
i7-3820 3.60GHz @ 4.40GHz
G.SKILL - TridentX Series DDR3 2400MHz QC
Graphics Chipset
AMD Radeon R9 390 Series
Windows 7 SP1

Thanks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamsWrath*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and I've been doing a lot of reading most of which makes my head spin. This all started on Black Friday when I saw a few online sales and decided to purchase a few upgrades for my PC. After a lot of reading I was convinced I could get another 18-24 months out of my AsRock X79 Extreme4 and i7-3820 3.60Ghz.
> 
> First I went into my BIOS and turned the auto-OC feature 4.4GHz. This worked and still works--its stable enough for me to push my CPU @ 100% for hours while playing Mad Max and Fallout 4 on max settings. However, I encounter 2 fatal errors after running Prime95 for 7 minutes: "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4." After encountering the error I decided to manually fine-tune my OC--I never got that far.
> 
> Upon more reading I became convinced I could easily push my OC to 4.6GHz. The first thing I did was try the auto-OC feature in the BIOS--my mobo wouldn't post--error 9A. Searching Google only left me more clueless because the only site I can find with info on the 9A error is vague at best--ERROR 9A - USB initialization is started, http://forum.hwbot.org/archive/index.php/t-16017.html
> 
> I moved past the 9A error by manually adjusting the OC but, I encountered another problem along the way. I'm able to get the mobo to post with a CPU Ratio of 44 and Host Clock Override (BLCK) of 107 but, after I pass the BIOS splash, the screen turns black aside from a blinking __ in the top left corner. If I slightly lower the BLCK or CPU Ratio I can boot into the Windows 7 start screen but, the PC freezes almost immediately. Lowering the BLCK and CPU ratio even further (down to about 4.45GHz) allowed me to boot up but, I froze soon thereafter when running a minor stress test. From what I can tell, any OC over 4.4GHz seems to be unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a variety of fixed power settings and I've been careful to follow the advise on the OC guides I've read (never going over voltage safety limits) but, I can't seem to get past these issues and I know I've used more than enough voltage in a few of my configurations. I read in a couple forums that the more recent BIOS updates (3.2 or higher) were geared toward Ivy Bridge and that they destroyed the OC capabilities of Sandy Bridge. Does anyone know, is this true?
> 
> If anyone has any advice or tips I'd love to hear it!
> 
> Here's what I'm running:
> AsRock X79 Extreme4
> i7-3820 3.60GHz @ 4.40GHz
> G.SKILL - TridentX Series DDR3 2400MHz QC
> Graphics Chipset
> AMD Radeon R9 390 Series
> Windows 7 SP1
> 
> Thanks.


Try using the 125 strap and a lower multiplier









and yes stick with the last release of SB-E bios b4 ivy for your mobo

Also I see your new so welcome


----------



## SamsWrath

Quote:


> Try using the 125 strap and a lower multiplier


I encounter the same problem--9A--when trying to run CPU Ratio of 37 and Host Clock Override (BLCK) of 125.
Quote:


> and yes stick with the last release of SB-E bios b4 ivy for your mobo


I'm having some real trouble locating older BIOS as AsRock likes to remove the older updates from their website. What I gather from reading various forum posts is that 3.10 was the last BIOS update before AsRock started focusing the BIOS updates on Ivy Bridge. I can't find a 3.10 update anywhere. The closest I can find is 2.90 on this website: http://driver.freesoftware.site/asrock-x79-extreme4-bios-290-5ff18c12.html

Do you think I'll have any problems if I roll back to 2.90?

Edit: I can't get that DL link for the 2.90 BIOS to work. I may be SOL on this...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ram timimg / settings ?


----------



## SamsWrath

I tried RAM settings on auto and also tried them with the manufacturer's recommended settings, 10, 12, 12, 31. I also tried at 1600MHz and 2000MHz. The ram runs fine at 2184MHz on my current OC of 4.40GHz.


----------



## kizwan

Try set vcore to 1.35V (manual) with multi 37 & BCLK STRAP 125.

The CPU is used or new? Looks like the CPU degraded because it should stable with auto voltage. I'm guessing from your first post that it seems you are using auto voltage. With auto voltage motherboard usually give more voltage than what the CPU is actually need.


----------



## SamsWrath

I don't think the CPU is degraded--at least not terribly--because full load at 4403MHz only takes 1.304v (maybe needs a little more because of those fails in Prime95). It is 4 years old but, its always been cool and I only recently started to OC it so its never really seen much stress. The highest temp I've ever hit is 73C and that was while running Prime95 which, I closed when the temp got that high. The stress test in CPU-Z doesn't take my temp any higher than 54-55C.

I've already tried using fixed vcore settings ranging from 1.35v-1.45v. I get the same result no matter what--multi 37 & BCLK STRAP 125 always leads to 9A error and multi 44 & BCLK STRAP 107.5v gets me through BIOS splash to freeze on start up or have a black screen with __ flashing in the top left corner of the screen. The auto-OC setting for 4.60GHz uses multi 37 & BCLK STRAP 125 which, is where I first encountered the 9A error.

Edit: I found all of the old AsRock BIOS. http://www.drivers24.org/bios/asrock

Do you think rolling back to 3.00 will present a problem? I'm thinking this may be my problem as I'm running 3.70 and as of 3.20 the BIOS were tailed more for Ivy Bridge.

Edit: I guess most of these links to older BIOS must link to AsRock files that re no longer hosted. I can't get any of them to load. I guess I'll call AsRock and see if they can email me the 3.00 BIOS.


----------



## kizwan

I found BIOS 3.00 for Asroxk x79 Extreme4

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3qnd29Tlv7cNFZyQ2UxeU53eFk/edit

Use at your own risk!


----------



## SamsWrath

Thank you! I think I'm gonna go for it because I am on the Ivy Bridge BIOS and I suspect that is my problem--at least, I hope it is.


----------



## alancsalt

ASMedia USB 3.0 was prone to difficulties. Long shot, but something to do with them? Uninstall? Update?


----------



## SamsWrath

Well... Rolling back my BIOS to 3.00 didn't solve the problem. I'll try what Alan suggested and uninstall the ASMedia 3.0 USB.

Edit: I uninstalled ASMedia 3.0 USB and the result is still the same.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Damn asrock boards ..... very painfull stuff


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamsWrath*
> 
> Well... Rolling back my BIOS to 3.00 didn't solve the problem. I'll try what Alan suggested and uninstall the ASMedia 3.0 USB.
> 
> Edit: I uninstalled ASMedia 3.0 USB and the result is still the same.


Disable all USB controller in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn asrock boards ..... very painfull stuff


I googled BIOS screenshot. They seems to have weird strap; 100, _133_ & 166.

That's it. I'm just gonna say it. Nobody make solid board like Asus.


----------



## SamsWrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn asrock boards ..... very painfull stuff


Honestly, this board has worked well for the 4 years I've had it. I only started running into problems when I started trying to OC a couple weeks ago.

AsRock has pretty good tech support too. I'm going to call them on Monday to see if they can help me with the 9A error. My biggest complaint is that they removed the old BIOS and the WARNING that basically says, _don't use the new BIOS if you're running a Sandy Bridge_.
Quote:


> Disable all USB controller in BIOS.


The problem with that is I need my USB for my mouse and headset. When I uninstalled AsMedia 3.0 earlier I lost use of all my USB 3.0 which, I need more than I need the OC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Disable all USB controller in BIOS.
> I googled BIOS screenshot. They seems to have weird strap; 100, _133_ & 166.
> 
> That's it. I'm just gonna say it. *Nobody make solid board like Asus.*


----------



## kappi1997

Hello guys
I know it's an old thread but i found it while looking for i7 3820 oc guides. Now atm i run my cpu at 1.22V with 43x100mhz. But i also tried to go higher and at 37x133 with 1.4v i got stable. Now what do you think is that ok for 24/7? I mean the temperatures never go over 70 degres.


----------



## PedroC1999

So this CPU has been out for 3, nearing 4 years now, its time to compile some information.

Has anyone here had stories of degradation, and could you provide any information if you have.

I'll start. my CPU has been at either 4.4 (1.27v) or 4.5GHz (1.305v) for its life thus far, and I have seen no degradation, infact I have managed to lower voltages as the BIOS updates have rolled out.

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kappi1997

So you had your cpu running at 1.3v 24/7? I'm not sure if i should run mine at 1.4v 24/7


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> So you had your cpu running at 1.3v 24/7? I'm not sure if i should run mine at 1.4v 24/7


Yes. Its got about 9000 hours in total, and the load voltage for when the CPU has been used is 1.3v

No signs, and that's what we're trying to gather, whether it's generally safe to do so.


----------



## kappi1997

And what do u think about 1.4 v on 24/7 with fixed voltage? Because i dont get it stable with offset:/


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> And what do u think about 1.4 v on 24/7 with fixed voltage? Because i dont get it stable with offset:/


As I said, I'm trying to compile more evidence before giving an answer!

@HOMECINEMA-PC is who I want to hear from mainly, he knows the ins and outs of this CPU better than anyone I know.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> Hello guys
> I know it's an old thread but i found it while looking for i7 3820 oc guides. Now atm i run my cpu at 1.22V with 43x100mhz. But i also tried to go higher and at 37x133 with 1.4v i got stable. Now what do you think is that ok for 24/7? I mean the temperatures never go over 70 degres.


My 3820 degraded within 24 hours when I run it at 5GHz with Vcore between 1.50 to 1.55V. Beyond 1.50V is known to caused degradation on SB-E. So you want to stay below 1.50V.

My 3820 has been running with Vcore 1.40 to 1.45V for almost 3 years now without any sign of degradation. I even re-verified my overclock recently & it is still stable.

Realbench alone is not enough to say your overclock is stable. You should use combination (running them one at a time of course) of Prime95 with AVX, HWBOT x256 Benchmark & Realbench. And also some games like BF4 & GTAV. If yours really stable at 4.9GHz with 1.40V, I recommend you to lower it to 4.8GHz with both STRAP & BCLK at 125.


----------



## kappi1997

The thing is i only get it stable with a 100 or133mhz bclk.I've read here that this is normal for an asrock board.I will do more gamestabletests to be sure


----------



## PedroC1999

The CPU speeds I remember.

4.0Ghz @ 1.15v (40*100)
4.3Ghz @ 1.23v (43*100)
4.5Ghz @ 1.305v (43*104.7) (Daily)
4.9Ghz @ 1.42v (39*125.7)

I ran it at 4.9 for around 6 months untill the summer came, then I backed it off to 4.5GHz and kept it at that.
This chip has seen validations at 1.65v, and shows no sign of degradation that I can see.

Temperatures have been kept under 70*c @ Prime95, and under 65*c Gaming Load for all its life


----------



## kappi1997

I made a dumb mistake always wondered why it crashes ingame. Then i realized that the graphiccard also gets oced by bclk. I had to higher the power limit there to 102%


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> I made a dumb mistake always wondered why it crashes ingame. Then i realized that the graphiccard also gets oced by bclk. I had to higher the power limit there to 102%


Umm no, the PCI lanes get overclocked by BLCK unless you use Strap. That isnt overclocking the GPU though and that can cause issues, thats why it was not a good idea to BLCK overclock most setups, X79 has Strap settings so you can BLCK overclock just the CPU and memory and untie the sata and PCI E from the speed.


----------



## kappi1997

-


----------



## kappi1997

I've got another question. I used my Computer now for multiple hours on 1.410v. But then my game crashed and i had a low frequent noice on the audio all the time buit pretty loud. I thought a restart would help but it didn't i had to raise the voltage to 1.420v. Now is that a sign of degradation?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> I've got another question. I used my Computer now for multiple hours on 1.410v. But then my game crashed and i had a low frequent noice on the audio all the time buit pretty loud. I thought a restart would help but it didn't i had to raise the voltage to 1.420v. Now is that a sign of degradation?


It is either your CPU is going through break in period which usually happen with new CPU or your OC is not really stable. Degrade if you go over 1.5V.


----------



## kappi1997

I'm not sure what you want to say with this. So you think it is just unstable or it just was a bug caused by the high clocks. The cpu is already 2 years old so it isn't new.


----------



## Chaoz

Mine's still going strong after 5 years. Had it on 4,2 GHz until recently I upped it:
http://valid.x86.fr/rsuw7t


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> I'm not sure what you want to say with this. So you think it is just unstable or it just was a bug caused by the high clocks. The cpu is already 2 years old so it isn't new.


Understandably my reply seems a bit cryptic with the fancy technical terms that I used.







"Break in" period means that your CPU may need slightly more voltage after some time. It can happen within 24 hours & sometime it take days or weeks. All I know this only happened once. Even if your CPU have been with you for 2 years but just recently starting overclocking it, your CPU may still go through break in period which can explain the need to increase the voltage from 1.41V to 1.42V.

The other explanation is that your overclock is not really stable when you thought it was stable before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoz*
> 
> Mine's still going strong after 5 years. Had it on 4,2 GHz until recently I upped it:
> http://valid.x86.fr/rsuw7t


----------



## PedroC1999

My 3820 @ 125Mhz BCLK won't downvolt at idle, but SpeedStep still works as in it lowers in speed.

Was there a trick to enable the downvolt or have I just had a blond moment?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My 3820 @ 125Mhz BCLK won't downvolt at idle, but SpeedStep still works as in it lowers in speed.
> 
> Was there a trick to enable the downvolt or have I just had a blond moment?


That is correct when using strap 125 (or any other strap than 100), the voltage doesn't downvolt. Speedstep, C1E, C3 & C6/C7 still can reduce power consumption when idling. If you have kill-a-watt, you can check yourself how much power consumption can be reduce between C3 & C6/C7 disable vs. enable.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thought so.

IIRC, the CPU won't degrade unless it's under load? Ie, 1.41v at idle is safe right?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> IIRC, the CPU won't degrade unless it's under load? Ie, 1.41v at idle is safe right?


Yes it's perfectly safe.


----------



## PedroC1999

Also, I appear to be stable at 1.41v/1.42v for 4.9GHz, where does that stand in terms of CPU quality?


----------



## kizwan

That is pretty good IMO. I reckon that is very good sample.


----------



## PedroC1999

What settings do you guys run at? I'm debating setting it to 4.9 then upgrading when Skylake E comes out, which IIRC should be September time


----------



## kappi1997

I'm running it now since i wrote my last post. Didn't have any trouble and i'm still at 1.42v


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What settings do you guys run at? I'm debating setting it to 4.9 then upgrading when Skylake E comes out, which IIRC should be September time


Ya September of 2017. I think you are thinking of broadwell E which is x99 refresh uses the same boards As haswell E.

Skylake E will have a new chipset and will be September of 2017.

Honestly if you didn't see a reason for x9I before you won't then. Broadwell E doesn't add much and the gains from haswell are pretty small, you might be best to hold out till Skylake E as it is a major change.

Unless you want to swicth now and then a swicth again in 2017.

I did it, only because my rivbe died and it was only going to cost a few 100 more to switch then to replace my dead board.


----------



## kappi1997

Looks like i'm running into degradation already at 1.42volts every 4 days i would have to raise the voltage with 0,01v to stay stable other way my sound wont stop with the weird noises. So i decided to go back to 1.2v and 4.4ghz for 24/7


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kappi1997*
> 
> Looks like i'm running into degradation already at 1.42volts every 4 days i would have to raise the voltage with 0,01v to stay stable other way my sound wont stop with the weird noises. So i decided to go back to 1.2v and 4.4ghz for 24/7


Your chip is not degrading @1.4, something else is going on. IT dang sure isn't degrading every 4 days. What were you running at with the 1.42 and how did you test that to be stable.


----------



## kappi1997

I'm Sorry didn't have time last week. I was playing Video games for multiple hours without crashes but how i sayed after 4 days(10h stable gaming) it always started to Need more voltage.


----------



## Yukss

here is mine.

http://valid.x86.fr/ujxmah


----------



## erso44

I searched around the internet and found this, an article comparing two CPU´s, so I don´t believe those values. Maybe our i7 3820 is at stock speed slower but not oced. What do you guys think?

Have a look at this article:

http://hwbench.com/cpus/intel-core-i7-7700k-vs-intel-core-i7-3820

7700K has only few more instructions but 2MB L3 Cach less.


----------



## Raghar

Intel made L1 caches MUCH faster in haswell. Thus a lot of stuff like emulation become significantly faster. They also made mistake. Both CPUs have HT.

BTW 6600K is exactly the same as 4820K with HT disabled. (Faster per core, but smaller cache. So it evens out. 55GB/s RAM speed on Ivy-E can be made by overclocking DDR4 RAM in dual channel. I ran default 1600MHz at 1.35V DDR3, and I use DDR4 at 1.2 V. The resulting transfer speed is the same.)


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Intel made L1 caches MUCH faster in haswell. Thus a lot of stuff like emulation become significantly faster. They also made mistake. Both CPUs have HT.
> 
> BTW 6600K is exactly the same as 4820K with HT disabled. (Faster per core, but smaller cache. So it evens out. 55GB/s RAM speed on Ivy-E can be made by overclocking DDR4 RAM in dual channel. I ran default 1600MHz at 1.35V DDR3, and I use DDR4 at 1.2 V. The resulting transfer speed is the same.)


so what is the point of your comment? Who is faster now?


----------



## Raghar

I'm saying HEDP are like comfy cars with wooden decorations. They sit well on the road and can last ages.

Faster? Now it's about MORE CORES. (Actually KB-X would be probably fastest and would be on new HEDP. But it would be four cores only...)


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I'm saying HEDP are like comfy cars with wooden decorations. They sit well on the road and can last ages.
> 
> Faster? Now it's about MORE CORES. (Actually KB-X would be probably fastest and would be on new HEDP. But it would be four cores only...)


4 vs 8. I think 8 is still better than 4. Especially when it comes to oc values...


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm no longer a member of this group.
I recently did a complete system overhaul and sold my old 3820 in the process.

Upgraded to Core i7 6800K
16GB (4x4GB) DDR4
Asus X99-A
Gainward GTX 1070 8GB

Overall, very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I'm no longer a member of this group.
> I recently did a complete system overhaul and sold my old 3820 in the process.
> 
> Upgraded to Core i7 6800K
> 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4
> Asus X99-A
> Gainward GTX 1070 8GB
> 
> Overall, very happy with the upgrade.


That's huge boost! I believe your gtx1070 has Samsung memory too. All of the AIB cards changed to micron from Samsung, and instead of hitting 9Ghz plus, some have issues running even default.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Intel made L1 caches MUCH faster in haswell. Thus a lot of stuff like emulation become significantly faster. They also made mistake. Both CPUs have HT.
> 
> BTW 6600K is exactly the same as 4820K with HT disabled. (Faster per core, but smaller cache. So it evens out. 55GB/s RAM speed on Ivy-E can be made by overclocking DDR4 RAM in dual channel. I ran default 1600MHz at 1.35V DDR3, and I use DDR4 at 1.2 V. The resulting transfer speed is the same.)


The 6600K is out pacing the older i7's even with only 4 threads it's giving CPU's like 3770K a easy run for its money even with 8 threads. I run mine at 4.91Ghz

I'm still partial to my X79 platforms though.

Nothing can compare to a 3970X running at 5Ghz for the money ,$160 on eBay! That's a huge value.


----------



## Derek1

Hi
I posted this over in the Asus MB forum as well and then noticed this one. Stil finding my way around so I hope I can get some advice regarding my 4820 here please.

Hello, a new member here and am slowly going through the site trying to get caught up. A monumental task but have found a couple of niches that I fit in, this thread being one. As a beginner but enthusiastic clocker I would appreciate any insight or suggestions that might help me better understand and get the best or most out of my 3 year old rig.

Asus x79 Deluxe
i7 4820k @3.7
16GB Dominator Platinum 1866 CL9
EVGA GTX1080 FTW ACX3.0
Corsair H60 Hydro
Corsair AX760 Platinum
EVO 850 Pro 256GB
WD Black 500Gb
WD Blue 500Gb
NZXT 410 Phantom

Right, now the issue.
At the moment I have the UEFI set to 'Performance'. This results in a reported Turbo of 4.3. And there is no stability issues. Now, I have just run Prime for about 15 minutes. The reported CPU-Z Core speed was 4.199 and peak Vcore of 0.608. Temps measured by Real Temp did not exceed 70 C.

The Question.
Should I go manual and see if increasing Vcore and multiplier will get me to 4.5 and beyond? It seems to me I have a lot of headroom left in Vcore and the temps are still under 70C. I should say that one day while clumsily playing around in bios I bumped the RAM target to 2133 which resulted in the CPU going to Turbo 4.5, however when I looked in Task Manager Performance on the Memory tab I saw that one of my modules was not registering. So I think I did something ass backwards there. I would like to try and push the memory to 2133 as well if possible.

I would appreciate any suggestions and recommendations. (I am in the market for a 4930k or 4960x realizing that 6 core CPU would probably be better)
Thanks


----------



## Derek1

Add me please.

http://valid.x86.fr/j0jc3b


----------



## jkuddyh801

Add me please. Im loving this chip! already at 4.35 just with Multi, than moving onto the raising the BCLK and mix things up to get around 4.6+ which im confident considering temps and I haven't yet began reducing voltages...(By the way CPU-Z shows my VCORE @ 1.44 ish i think. I don't go off software based monitoring/overclocking. I use my Multi Meter / Voltmeter for more direct precise info of which my Voltage reports @ only 1.388V)







Direct link to this image showing OCN_JKUDDYH801 i7-3820 @ 4397.51 MHz | http://valid.x86.fr/ycgpyn
Direct link to this image showing OCN_JKUDDYH801 i7-3820 @ 4303.62 MHz | http://valid.x86.fr/j32pqq


----------



## Derek1

*UPDATED*

http://valid.x86.fr/6jxtxy


----------



## Cherry2Blost

Hi Guys, am new here have been playing around with OCing for years and only just found this place.

Have a great story, we did a house clearance for a deceased relative and while digging through the loft came across an X58 board.. GA-X58-UD5 I believe.... anyway thought what the heck and ebayed an x5670, played around with it for a few weeks had it at 4.3 stable.... so decided to bite the bullet and get a W3680 for about £60.... Had that bad boy running as a render box, for YT channel, for a few months.

Anyway back on topic.... Unknown to me my Dad had taken a box from a wardrobe and put it in his garage with other stuff for charity shop, I go in there and see the box Asus p9X79...... nice and heavy it was so opened it up to find one pristine Mobo, complete with 3820 and 32GB of Avira RAM.

So as it's rude NOT to I promptly took my haul home and whacked it into my old case NZXT phantom Enthusiast put in spare cooler an ID cooling Frostflow 240 (AIO water).... imagine my surprise when it all worked.....

Now to my point, I currently have this thing rock solid stable (takes everything I can throw at it) with Strap 125 x37 with DDR3 running at 1666, 1.345V for a 4625Mhtz..... core for core temps are 0=52, 1=51, 2=54 and 3=53... These are MAX temps. 38x Multi is unstable after 20mins benching, however seems to game for hours without issues, but temps are around 5 degrees up across the board..... Tried 40/39 and system refuses to enter Windows10.... what am I doing wrong?

Can anyone here give me pointers please?


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherry2Blost*
> 
> Hi Guys, am new here have been playing around with OCing for years and only just found this place.
> 
> Have a great story, we did a house clearance for a deceased relative and while digging through the loft came across an X58 board.. GA-X58-UD5 I believe.... anyway thought what the heck and ebayed an x5670, played around with it for a few weeks had it at 4.3 stable.... so decided to bite the bullet and get a W3680 for about £60.... Had that bad boy running as a render box, for YT channel, for a few months.
> 
> Anyway back on topic.... Unknown to me my Dad had taken a box from a wardrobe and put it in his garage with other stuff for charity shop, I go in there and see the box Asus p9X79...... nice and heavy it was so opened it up to find one pristine Mobo, complete with 3820 and 32GB of Avira RAM.
> 
> So as it's rude NOT to I promptly took my haul home and whacked it into my old case NZXT phantom Enthusiast put in spare cooler an ID cooling Frostflow 240 (AIO water).... imagine my surprise when it all worked.....
> 
> Now to my point, I currently have this thing rock solid stable (takes everything I can throw at it) with Strap 125 x37 with DDR3 running at 1666, 1.345V for a 4625Mhtz..... core for core temps are 0=52, 1=51, 2=54 and 3=53... These are MAX temps. 38x Multi is unstable after 20mins benching, however seems to game for hours without issues, but temps are around 5 degrees up across the board..... Tried 40/39 and system refuses to enter Windows10.... what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Can anyone here give me pointers please?


what's your Vccsa?


----------



## Cherry2Blost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo*
> 
> what's your Vccsa?


Here is a snapshot from today, interesting thing is that in BIOS have Vcore set to 1.345, although CPU-Z states this my monitoring software is showing 1.37 under full load....

VCCSA shows Min= 1.0v max is 1.6v.....

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/CPU%20stats_zpsxhaliykw.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherry2Blost*
> 
> Here is a snapshot from today, interesting thing is that in BIOS have Vcore set to 1.345, although CPU-Z states this my monitoring software is showing 1.37 under full load....
> 
> VCCSA shows Min= 1.0v max is 1.6v.....
> 
> http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/CPU%20stats_zpsxhaliykw.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no no, no more than 1.2v in the VccSA never

Try to put fixed about 1.1v.


----------



## Cherry2Blost

Right..... changed it to 1.1 fixed, now showing 1.12v max... also while in BIOS I spotted that I had changed vCore to 1.36 for an attempt at 38x so put it back to 1.35v..... now any ideas how to get 38x or 39x stable?

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/cpu%20stats%20v2_zpssx8prmi9.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/cpu%20stats%20v2_zpssx8prmi9.jpg



Here is CPU-Z validation at 38x as I said at 1.36v it is stable in every day gaming / Vegas 14 / Adobe Premier (AF too) use but locks up under heavy benching..... want it to bench and then be able to move onto maybe a 39 or 40x multi at some point... am guessing I have a fairly good CPU here just don't want to kill it !

http://valid.x86.fr/63618f


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherry2Blost*
> 
> Right..... changed it to 1.1 fixed, now showing 1.12v max... also while in BIOS I spotted that I had changed vCore to 1.36 for an attempt at 38x so put it back to 1.35v..... now any ideas how to get 38x or 39x stable?
> 
> http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/cpu%20stats%20v2_zpssx8prmi9.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/cherry2blost/cpu%20stats%20v2_zpssx8prmi9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here is CPU-Z validation at 38x as I said at 1.36v it is stable in every day gaming / Vegas 14 / Adobe Premier (AF too) use but locks up under heavy benching..... want it to bench and then be able to move onto maybe a 39 or 40x multi at some point... am guessing I have a fairly good CPU here just don't want to kill it !
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/63618f


Watching from the sidelines here and am wondering did you update to latest available bios, as you didn't mention that

Alos, any reason you are using strap method as opposed to just going multiplier? I have a 4820 on an Asus Deluxe and never went strap. Are you limited to doing that by the bios in some way?


----------



## Cherry2Blost

Right..... changed it to 1.1 fixed, now showing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Watching from the sidelines here and am wondering did you update to latest available bios, as you didn't mention that
> 
> Alos, any reason you are using strap method as opposed to just going multiplier? I have a 4820 on an Asus Deluxe and never went strap. Are you limited to doing that by the bios in some way?


BIOS is working fine and judging by some horror stories on other forums etc, with BIOS I tend to go with the 'if it ain't broke' thing with BIOS, also I understand that there may be issues with SB-E chips when running on IB-E optimised BIOS's.... Remember your 4820 is IB-E 3820 is SB-E, hence you would need the later BIOS updates for IB-E support. I am on Ver 3408, latest version prior to IB-E support update is 3501 and as I am not having any issues with USB setup will leave it well alone...

Strap is due to the 43x max multi within BIOS, can put in any figure upto 57x but it always reverts back to 43x, hence working with 125 strap, which the CPU is more than capable of supporting. the 3820 is clock locked whereas your 4820K is unlocked so strap is only way round the 4300 cap on 100mhtz.


----------



## Derek1

Cool, thanks for that.


----------



## Cherry2Blost

Indeed ... there are subtle changes between SB and IB it seems.....

The main reason for pushing this as hard as I can, also, is that this is my first outing with an ASUS board, have always owned GIGABYTE stuff (well excepting the very early days when I was a die hard DFI fan). The plan(after xmas) is to update the CPU to an E5-1650v1 , hopefully get THAT stable at similar speeds, and then use this machine as a dedicated Youtube render box, as I have an IB 3570K / Z77 system awaiting a rebuild for gaming purposes.

For the Youtube channel am now creating/rendering @ 2k so the X58 has started to show its' limitations a little, for 1080p/60FPS it was fine, but need a little more grunt for 1440p/60FPS.

The W3680 / X58 box will be used by my daughter as a workstation / Render box as she is doing a media course at college and needs to use Adobe Premier etc for that.


----------



## sensation45

my i7 3820 5.2 ghz


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensation45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my i7 3820 5.2 ghz


What Mobo?


----------



## sensation45

P9x79pro


----------



## CurnRaisin

Hi, So I've been running a small OC on my i7 3820, 4.3Ghz (just using default base clock and the 43 multiplier) for about a month now, but I want to up my game a bit, just wondering what is the highest overclock I can expect for a always on OC, mostly gaming but some office work in there too. I don't want to ruin the chip as I plan on using it in a media center PC once I upgrade in a year or so(going to have a look see how 7th gen gets along). I see lots of posts on here going above 1.4/1.5vcore or higher for big benches but what is safe for everyday use/gaming?

For the 4.3GHz all I did was activate XMP for my RAM, changed the CPU Ratio to 43 and set vcore to [email protected]
Right now I am aiming for 4.75GHz:
Activate XMP for my RAM
Bclk to 128.625,
CPU ratio to 37
RAM f to 2400Mhz.
vcore to [email protected]

I can get to windows and do most things OK, but IBT is still telling me there it is not stable. As I said I don't want ruin the chip for a few 100MHz and will go lower if I have too, also is there any other settings I should be looking/changing for better stability?

If they matter my specs are:
Motherboard: Asus P9X79
CPU: i7 3820
Corsair 16GB DDR3 2400 MHz(CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R)


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Hi, So I've been running a small OC on my i7 3820, 4.3Ghz (just using default base clock and the 43 multiplier) for about a month now, but I want to up my game a bit, just wondering what is the highest overclock I can expect for a always on OC, mostly gaming but some office work in there too. I don't want to ruin the chip as I plan on using it in a media center PC once I upgrade in a year or so(going to have a look see how 7th gen gets along). I see lots of posts on here going above 1.4/1.5vcore or higher for big benches but what is safe for everyday use/gaming?
> 
> For the 4.3GHz all I did was activate XMP for my RAM, changed the CPU Ratio to 43 and set vcore to [email protected]
> Right now I am aiming for 4.75GHz:
> Activate XMP for my RAM
> Bclk to 128.625,
> CPU ratio to 37
> RAM f to 2400Mhz.
> vcore to [email protected]
> 
> I can get to windows and do most things OK, but IBT is still telling me there it is not stable. As I said I don't want *ruin the chip for a few 100MHz* and will go lower if I have too, also is there any other settings I should be looking/changing for better stability?
> 
> If they matter my specs are:
> Motherboard: Asus P9X79
> CPU: i7 3820
> Corsair 16GB DDR3 2400 MHz(CMY16GX3M2A2400C11R)


what does this mean?


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> what does this mean?


What part do you mean, the whole post or the bold part?
Whole post, TLR What vcore is safe for everyday use/gaming?

Bold part: Ruin as in "the physical destruction or disintegration of something or the state of disintegrating or being destroyed.
" If the difference in running 4.5Ghz vs 4.7/8Ghz means I have to use a voltage that will severely reduce the life time of the processor, I would rather keep it at a lower clock with a safer voltage than gain a few 100MHz in clock speed. Basically for long term use, how high can I set vcore before it starts to cause damage to my CPU.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> What part do you mean, the whole post or the bold part?
> Whole post, TLR What vcore is safe for everyday use/gaming?
> 
> Bold part: Ruin as in "the physical destruction or disintegration of something or the state of disintegrating or being destroyed.
> " If the difference in running 4.5Ghz vs 4.7/8Ghz means I have to use a voltage that will severely reduce the life time of the processor, I would rather keep it at a lower clock with a safer voltage than gain a few 100MHz in clock speed. Basically for long term use, how high can I set vcore before it starts to cause damage to my CPU.


With Sandybee it all comes down to the cooling for higher clocks and vcore .

I personally don't care much about cpu degradation from vcore and the like


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> With Sandybee it all comes down to the cooling for higher clocks and vcore .
> 
> I personally don't care much about cpu degradation from vcore and the like


and I use my cpu since over 3 years above 1.4V so "degradation" is in my opinion relative.....and after 3 years it should be time to upgrade







so who cares about the oldie


----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> What Mobo?


p9x79pro


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> With Sandybee it all comes down to the cooling for higher clocks and vcore .
> 
> I personally don't care much about cpu degradation from vcore and the like


Quote:


> and I use my cpu since over 3 years above 1.4V so "degradation" is in my opinion relative.....and after 3 years it should be time to upgrade biggrin.gif so who cares about the oldie biggrin.gif


I'm not overly concerned with it, I plan on upgrading over the coming year or so but once I do I'd like it to still be usable, since with other spare parts laying about I will have the guts of a whole PC, I plan to use in media center/Livingroom PC . As for cooling I have a h100i, as for temps is it more important keeping it under a certain maximum or keeping a low average? Could be my Fan curve but on idle my temps are quite high 50-60°C but under-load and while gaming the never go above 82°C and average 65ish.


----------



## jkuddyh801

*


*

Beat my previous Submission now I got better cooling, lower Voltage, 100% Stable! @ 4.5 so far! OCN-jkuddyH801


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> I'm not overly concerned with it, I plan on upgrading over the coming year or so but once I do I'd like it to still be usable, since with other spare parts laying about I will have the guts of a whole PC, I plan to use in media center/Livingroom PC . As for cooling I have a h100i, as for temps is it more important keeping it under a certain maximum or keeping a low average? Could be my Fan curve but on *idle my temps are quite high 50-60°C but under-load and while gaming the never go above 82°C* and average 65ish.


Man that's really high temps







. Re tim and re seat your H100 for better results


----------



## DarkSamus

Hey guys, you can take me out of this group.

My PC is a lot different these days with no 3820 or 4820 to be seen.
In fact I am running an i7 6800K with 32GB ram now.


----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Beat my previous Submission now I got better cooling, lower Voltage, 100% Stable! @ 4.5 so far! OCN-jkuddyH801


my i7 3820 5150mhz cpu z 8400 puan


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Man that's really high temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Re tim and re seat your H100 for better results


I'll take your suggestion on board, never liked the idle being so high but didn't think they where that concerning, they are not that higher than stock and the thermal paste was redone not that long ago. What you mean by re tim?

Edit: Just checked on stock its idles around 40-43 and max of 68-70 on load (Starndard IBT) I remember installing the cooler twice as I originally thought they where high. But is adding 10c idle and 15c load really bad for a 4.7GHz OC?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

TIM = Thermal interface material









Get the fan curve on the H100 to kick in earlier ......


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> TIM = Thermal interface material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the fan curve on the H100 to kick in earlier ......


Cool never realized TIM was an acronym.

Yeah as I said I always thought this chip was a bit hot since I got it, I redid the TIM







a few times at the start, tried to put on more than usual, tried less than usual and its always been hotter than I would of liked. Even on my old h80i I had it was this hot, slightly hotter even I just put it down to my particular chip runs hot, even with all fans maxed out, since it never went into extreme temps in normal use (80c+) I thought it was OK. I'm going to redo it today and have a good look at the h100i mounting bracket and stuff see if there is anything that might be blocking it from making good contact.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Try 4 fans( if your not already ) on H100 in push pull config


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try 4 fans( if your not already ) on H100 in push pull config


I do have 4 fans connected to it but two are on the side panel as cool intake (for all 4 to fit on the radiator I'd need to have 2 out side the case), I might try all 4 on the radiator though, is there any particular order to the push/pull that is important?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You want it to draw air through and the other 2 to expel the hot air outside of case and add more case fans


----------



## roberta507

Good to see you still posting on thread
Still have my 3820 (which rocks) 5ghz in my desk
My 3970x does it on command
The Kaby Lake oc's struggle for the 5ghz mark
Intel does less with more every release
Glad to see you helping others


----------



## Roy360

Are there people still using their 3820?

I was thinking of upgrading to a 4930k. My computer is watercooled so I was hoping to overclock to a solid 5.0 as a 24/7 setting.

Is it too late to be buying an Ivy bridge chip like the 4930k now?

I'm looking at a used 4930k that's still under warranty for 300$ CAD
or I could get my hands on a

used 3930k for 200$ CAD

No real reason to upgrade. Mainly need single core performance over #cores in my use case.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Are there people still using their 3820?
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to a 4930k. My computer is watercooled so I was hoping to overclock to a solid 5.0 as a 24/7 setting.
> 
> Is it too late to be buying an Ivy bridge chip like the 4930k now?
> 
> I'm looking at a used 4930k that's still under warranty for 300$ CAD
> or I could get my hands on a
> 
> used 3930k for 200$ CAD
> 
> No real reason to upgrade. Mainly need single core performance over #cores in my use case.


I have just installed a 4930K I got yesterday.
I haven't managed to get it to 5.0 though. I am using a H110i.
Validated to 4.7 though. But Volts are high at this point for 24/7 I think @ 1.45. Still adjusting though for stability.
Mine was on a list Batch numbers from HWBot (3326B652 4.5Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.18v - h2o, 5.6Ghz @ 1.65v - LN2, no CB/CBB) liked what I saw and so bought it.
Still a lottery though. But overall I am happy coming from a 4820K @4.7. Cinevbench went from mid 800's up to 1213 with the new one.
And just broke my High score on FS @ 20,035 with a Physics score of 17K.
I looked here under the Cinebench thread and it seems like most 4930K's that run at or above 4.7 need at least 1.4 volts or more. The 5.0 ones are closer to and above 1.5v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> I have just installed a 4930K I got yesterday.
> I haven't managed to get it to 5.0 though. I am using a H110i.
> Validated to 4.7 though. But Volts are high at this point for 24/7 I think @ 1.45. Still adjusting though for stability.
> Mine was on a list Batch numbers from HWBot (3326B652 4.5Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.18v - h2o, 5.6Ghz @ 1.65v - LN2, no CB/CBB) liked what I saw and so bought it.
> Still a lottery though. But overall I am happy coming from a 4820K @4.7. Cinevbench went from mid 800's up to 1213 with the new one.
> And just broke my High score on FS @ 20,035 with a Physics score of 17K.
> I looked here under the Cinebench thread and it seems like most 4930K's that run at or above 4.7 need at least 1.4 volts or more. The 5.0 ones are closer to and above 1.5v


Nice and congrats!









you're right, 1.45v is a little much for 24/7. I'd keep it at around 1.35v max.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice and congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right, 1.45v is a little much for 24/7. I'd keep it at around 1.35v max.


Thanks
There is a real jump in volts from 4.5 and 4.7, exponential.
I can post at 4.5 @ 1.2v but needs 1.35v for 1 hour or more of P95.
At 4.7 with 1.45v I got 20 minutes into P95 before BSOD.
So while I might be able to hit 5.0 it will only be to validate but I think it is stretch with this one. The 4820K did 4.9993 @ 1.55v so not really sure if I can force it on this new one.
No matter, I am getting a good increase in performance. Paid 300 for the 4930K and if I sell the 4820K for anywhere near 150 I figure it was a good deal.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Thanks
> There is a real jump in volts from 4.5 and 4.7, exponential.
> I can post at 4.5 @ 1.2v but needs 1.35v for 1 hour or more of P95.
> At 4.7 with 1.45v I got 20 minutes into P95 before BSOD.
> So while I might be able to hit 5.0 it will only be to validate but I think it is stretch with this one. The 4820K did 4.9993 @ 1.55v so not really sure if I can force it on this new one.
> No matter, I am getting a good increase in performance. Paid 300 for the 4930K and if I sell the 4820K for anywhere near 150 I figure it was a good deal.


Nice upgrade and nice voltage for 4.5GHz!









Stick your tower outside when it's about -7'C and see if you can get 5GHz.


----------



## erso44

when should it be time to upgrade cpu?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> when should it be time to upgrade cpu?


When you have the money to do so or when cpu need bucketloads of vcore to hold overclock


----------



## jkuddyh801

*Ok, this is my 5th attempt, not sure if this club is still going but i know this OC beats a few on the list so It should make on my i7 3820 @ 4.53 GHz 1.4V - OCN - JKUDDYH801 - Testing Project GIG4B345T-X79 - Here is some CPUZ Screenshots and accnt screenshots to confirm my OCN Membership.





*


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Are there people still using their 3820?
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to a 4930k. My computer is watercooled so I was hoping to overclock to a solid 5.0 as a 24/7 setting.
> 
> Is it too late to be buying an Ivy bridge chip like the 4930k now?


Ivy-E has 300 MHz less overclock. It's worthy only for lower power consumption when you are on water cooling. Also planar CPU are more durable than early FinFets.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Unfortunately I can no longer get access to the google docs to alter the list for well over a year now .

Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> *Ok, this is my 5th attempt, not sure if this club is still going but i know this OC beats a few on the list so It should make on my i7 3820 @ 4.53 GHz 1.4V - OCN - JKUDDYH801 - Testing Project GIG4B345T-X79 - Here is some CPUZ Screenshots and accnt screenshots to confirm my OCN Membership.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should have just given the url http://valid.x86.fr/qgynhk , but also yr supposed to change the name to your OCN member name before validating. It's all explained in the very first post of this thread.

But like HC said in the post above, he can't get access to the google doc sheet any more, so he wouldn't be able to enter it anyway.


----------



## Krzych04650

Just got 4820K few days ago with MSI X79A GD65 mobo. At the beginning I had trouble getting over 4.5 GHz and I needed 1.38V to keep 4.5 stable, but it turned out that VCCSA was causing this. I am using 2x4 GB 2400 MHz C10 RAM I took from my previous Z97 platform and after using XMP, motherboard was setting VCCSA at over 1.3 V. I remember my Z97 board was running at 0.9V, so I set this and everything is now stable at 4.7 GHz 1.41 V with XMP enabled.

I have a question about voltage. If I just wanted to push the CPU to the limit just for a few benchmarks, what voltage can I use without killing a chip?

Also can someone explain Vdroop feature? If I set it to +12.5% I am getting 1.39 idle and 1.375 under load instead of stable 1.41. Why voltage is lower under load than on idle?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well it comes down to cooling mate if your on water Try VC @ 1.5 and 200mhz more O/C .

If not stick with what you got


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well it comes down to cooling mate if your on water Try VC @ 1.5 and 200mhz more O/C .
> 
> If not stick with what you got


Not worth trying then, I thought I would be able to set higher voltage. I couldn't get stable 4.8 GHz at 1.46V so not much point on all the effort to get additional 100 MHz. I would try for 200, but not 100.

EDIT

Got through User Benchmark at [email protected] but Cinebench crashed instantly.


----------



## Krzych04650

I wanted to play with VCCIO and it looks like I am unable to change it. Even if I manually set the value, it stays at default (1.192V) no matter what. Why?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I wanted to play with VCCIO and it looks like I am unable to change it. Even if I manually set the value, it stays at default (1.192V) no matter what. Why?


No idea mate I'm not a mindreader









Post your bios pics so I can see whats going on


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No idea mate I'm not a mindreader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your bios pics so I can see whats going on


There is nothing unusual there, just defaults with basic OC and edited VCCSA, I was just asking if there is any common rule why it may not work, if not then I will just leave it where it is.


----------



## neoroy

Soon I will be here








i7 3820 is still pretty good at 4.5ghz right, guys?


----------



## erso44

today is a very sad day. My heart is broken and we lost one of our good old friends. RIP i7 3820 #534484641564654


----------



## curryimpeh

o hey i got me a 4820k, and im kinda getting the hang of ocing so far, just using intel tuner, but i can only manage 4.2 out of it.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curryimpeh*
> 
> o hey i got me a 4820k, and im kinda getting the hang of ocing so far, just using intel tuner, but i can only manage 4.2 out of it.


lol forget intel tuner. Only BIOS!!!


----------



## curryimpeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> lol forget intel tuner. Only BIOS!!!


i'll probably get to the bios once it stops being a weeb, :'D

>gigabyte bios.

i'll let you guys know how it does


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> today is a very sad day. My heart is broken and we lost one of our good old friends. RIP i7 3820 #534484641564654


Sorry for your loss .


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curryimpeh*
> 
> o hey i got me a 4820k, and im kinda getting the hang of ocing so far, just using intel tuner, but i can only manage 4.2 out of it.


Only BIOS and set CPU SA to 0.9 V if your mobo has set it higher, it limits overclocking greately if set too high.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> today is a very sad day. My heart is broken and we lost one of our good old friends. RIP i7 3820 #534484641564654


Oh no! What did you do to him/her?!


----------



## curryimpeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Only BIOS and set CPU SA to 0.9 V if your mobo has set it higher, it limits overclocking greately if set too high.


O thanks, I was trying 4.5 but at 1.35V but it was barely stable, or not even wanting to.

i'll try again !


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curryimpeh*
> 
> O thanks, I was trying 4.5 but at 1.35V but it was barely stable, or not even wanting to.
> 
> i'll try again !


With CPU SA set to auto, for my mobo it was 1.3V, I had hard time stabilizing 4.5 GHz at 1.4V. With 0.9V on CPU SA I can how run 4.7 GHz at 1.42V or 4.5 GHz at 1.275V.


----------



## curryimpeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> With CPU SA set to auto, for my mobo it was 1.3V, I had hard time stabilizing 4.5 GHz at 1.4V. With 0.9V on CPU SA I can how run 4.7 GHz at 1.42V or 4.5 GHz at 1.275V.


my mobo says something about CPU PLL or something, but no CPU SA, one's at 1v and the other at 1.8v

gigabyte ... why ;n;

(x79 ud3 btw)

and if you can get 4.7 at 1.275v, if im lucky, i could try for 4.9 at 1.35v? will have to turn up the rpm's on my NH-D14 tho :')


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curryimpeh*
> 
> my mobo says something about CPU PLL or something, but no CPU SA, one's at 1v and the other at 1.8v
> 
> gigabyte ... why ;n;
> 
> (x79 ud3 btw)
> 
> and if you can get 4.7 at 1.275v, if im lucky, i could try for 4.9 at 1.35v? will have to turn up the rpm's on my NH-D14 tho :')


It has to have CPU SA. Maybe it is named differently, VCCSA or System Agent. It should be somewhere close to Vcore. Default is 0.95V, going higher limits overclocking potential on Ivy. I am using 0.9V.

I got 4.7 at 1.42, 4.5 at 1.275. You can try up to ~1.4V for daily use and up to ~1.5V for temporary use or just checking what is you max of max of max







Although better stick to max 1.4 if you are not familiar with overclocking. Depends on temperatures and power supply ofc.


----------



## curryimpeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It has to have CPU SA. Maybe it is named differently, VCCSA or System Agent. It should be somewhere close to Vcore. Default is 0.95V, going higher limits overclocking potential on Ivy. I am using 0.9V.
> 
> I got 4.7 at 1.42, 4.5 at 1.275. You can try up to ~1.4V for daily use and up to ~1.5V for temporary use or just checking what is you max of max of max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although better stick to max 1.4 if you are not familiar with overclocking. Depends on temperatures and power supply ofc.


well i got a G2 supernova so i should be fine







,


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It has to have CPU SA. Maybe it is named differently, VCCSA or System Agent. It should be somewhere close to Vcore. Default is 0.95V, going higher limits overclocking potential on Ivy. I am using 0.9V.
> 
> I got 4.7 at 1.42, 4.5 at 1.275. You can try up to ~1.4V for daily use and up to ~1.5V for temporary use or just checking what is you max of max of max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although better stick to max 1.4 if you are not familiar with overclocking. Depends on temperatures and power supply ofc.


This is the first time I've heard of lowering VCCSA to increase oc .. I'll have to try this out


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> This is the first time I've heard of lowering VCCSA to increase oc .. I'll have to try this out


It is more like not allowing it to go too high automatically rather than lowering. If default is 0.95V, and mobo is setting 1.3 for example, while it can run stable on default, then there is not much point of this 1.3, especially if it limits core overclocking.


----------



## Roy360

Upgraded from 3820 to 4930K, and it overclocks so poorly ?.

Going to try messing with PLL and max current. Disable LCC, and set the offset so the cpu sits at 1.5.

Best I've gotten so far is: [email protected] offset

Max I've gotten is 4.6GHz @ 1.55Vcore, high LLC

If the plan doesn't work, I'll just overclock core 0 and 1 as high as possible and keep the rest at 4.4.

(Are the cores static on this chipset?, ie. Will windows always take core 0 in the bios O be core 0 in the OS?)

Got 580mm of rad space solely for the cpu (since my dual watercooled r9 290s to an air cooled 1080)


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Upgraded from 3820 to 4930K, and it overclocks so poorly ?.
> 
> Going to try messing with PLL and max current. Disable LCC, and set the offset so the cpu sits at 1.5.
> 
> Best I've gotten so far is: [email protected] offset
> 
> Max I've gotten is 4.6GHz @ 1.55Vcore, high LLC
> 
> If the plan doesn't work, I'll just overclock core 0 and 1 as high as possible and keep the rest at 4.4.
> 
> (Are the cores static on this chipset?, ie. Will windows always take core 0 in the bios O be core 0 in the OS?)
> 
> Got 580mm of rad space solely for the cpu (since my dual watercooled r9 290s to an air cooled 1080)


What is your VCCSA?


----------



## curryimpeh

Guys, any advice for OCing on a Gigabyte X79-UD3? :3 i heard of the VCC volts and that but i dont know what to do with them really


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> What is your VCCSA?


I left it on auto.

I'm going to play around a bit more after work. Do I want a high value or a low value?

If I'm remembering correctly, I want to set it around 0.9-0.95?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curryimpeh*
> 
> Guys, any advice for OCing on a Gigabyte X79-UD3? :3 i heard of the VCC volts and that but i dont know what to do with them really


I'm following this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I left it on auto.
> 
> I'm going to play around a bit more after work. Do I want a high value or a low value?
> 
> If I'm remembering correctly, I want to set it around 0.9-0.95?


I had huge issues with OC with auto VCCSA on 4820K. My mobo set it to 1.3 and I was barely able to get 4.5 1.4 V. After setting it manually to 0.9, I am doing 4.7 1.42 and 4.5 1.275, 4.4 1.225.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I had huge issues with OC with auto VCCSA on 4820K. My mobo set it to 1.3 and I was barely able to get 4.5 1.4 V. After setting it manually to 0.9, I am doing 4.7 1.42 and 4.5 1.275, 4.4 1.225.


Thanks for the tip.

Now that I think about it, I might have set SA to match the vcore. I'm looking forward to getting home


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I had huge issues with OC with auto VCCSA on 4820K. My mobo set it to 1.3 and I was barely able to get 4.5 1.4 V. After setting it manually to 0.9, I am doing 4.7 1.42 and 4.5 1.275, 4.4 1.225.


No luck.

Managed to boot at 4.5GHz with 1.5V (didn't bother testing at lower voltages) , but wasnt able to go any further than that.

Tried overclocking cores in pairs, which let me boot at 4.6, but couldn't get any higher.

I guess I'll have to accept I got a bad chip.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> No luck.
> 
> Managed to boot at 4.5GHz with 1.5V (didn't bother testing at lower voltages) , but wasnt able to go any further than that.
> 
> Tried overclocking cores in pairs, which let me boot at 4.6, but couldn't get any higher.
> 
> I guess I'll have to accept I got a bad chip.


That is one seriously bad chip. 1.5V to get 4.5 GHz... 1.35V needed for 4.5 is already considered bad as this usually means that you are not getting anything higher, but 1.5... Oh man


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> No luck.
> 
> Managed to boot at 4.5GHz with 1.5V (didn't bother testing at lower voltages) , but wasnt able to go any further than that.
> 
> Tried overclocking cores in pairs, which let me boot at 4.6, but couldn't get any higher.
> 
> I guess I'll have to accept I got a bad chip.


Try high or Utra LLC and 1.2v for vtt and vscca and try 36 x 125 blck and 1.4v fixed vcore


----------



## neoroy

Just tested 4.3GHz i7 3820 so far stable in Cinebench R15, AMD Blender test, and daily computing with 1.20Volt.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try high or Utra LLC and 1.2v for vtt and vscca and try 36 x 125 blck and 1.4v fixed vcore


No luck. Pc won't even boot at those settings.

Turns out my 4.4 wasn't even stable. I'm giving it +0.045, and hope it doesn't crash again


----------



## Raghar

6 core 22nm is fine with 4.1 GHz. And 4.3 GHz is nice overclock. Throwing at CPU 1.5V is crazy.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Seem stable at 4.875, 1.49v effective. 1.9v PLL, 1.2v VTT, 1.2v VCCSA

5ghz instantly bsod even at 1.51v

Does it seem logical to upgrade to 3930k or 4930k from a 3820? It would only end up costing around $30 for the 3930k or maybe $70 for the 4930k. Then do a real upgrade late 2018?

I don't get why people day 5ghz is normal on the 3930k then I see they use 1.48v - shouldn't the 3930k and 3820 have the same voltage tolerance? (Which i believe to be 1.4v 24/7)


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Seem stable at 4.875, 1.49v effective. 1.9v PLL, 1.2v VTT, 1.2v VCCSA
> 
> 5ghz instantly bsod even at 1.51v
> 
> Does it seem logical to upgrade to 3930k or 4930k from a 3820? It would only end up costing around $30 for the 3930k or maybe $70 for the 4930k. Then do a real upgrade late 2018?
> 
> I don't get why people day 5ghz is normal on the 3930k then I see they use 1.48v - shouldn't the 3930k and 3820 have the same voltage tolerance? (Which i believe to be 1.4v 24/7)


1.4V 24/7 voltage tolerance is only an assumption, there is no definitive data on that. Paranoid will say that even 1.4V is too much. Some are spreading nonsense that 1.3V is limitation. For me, I would run 1.5 V under good cooling if it made sense of better OC, reducing your lifespan from 50 to 25 or even 5 years doesn't really matter, only degradation over time is possible. You have to be very intentional to kill your CPU. But since I get 4.7 1.42 and can't stabilize 4.9 at 1.5, it doesn't make any sense and it is like that for most cases I guess, after hitting the wall no voltage will help.

For such a little money upgrade makes sense, especially if you can benefit from those 6 core CPUs. If X299 is really releasing as late as August then there is a lot of time to wait for next big upgrade.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Thanks! I saw a video from "actually hardcore overclocking" where he over volts a Sempron until it dies. It lasted maybe 3 seconds at 1.95v. People seemed to recommend no more than 1.5v on that chip, for comparisons sake) I hope in a more reasonable scenario degradation becomes apparent well before it's sudden death.

As for the 6 core chips, it seems unlikely I'd benefit much from more cores, but it'll be fun regardless. Any thoughts on which will have better single threaded performance? Ivy-E kinda scares me since some can't even get 4.5.. But with summer coming, a 1.5v SB-e @ 4.8/9 is similarly scary


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Seem stable at 4.875, 1.49v effective. 1.9v PLL, 1.2v VTT, 1.2v VCCSA
> 
> 5ghz instantly bsod even at 1.51v
> 
> Does it seem logical to upgrade to 3930k or 4930k from a 3820? It would only end up costing around $30 for the 3930k or maybe $70 for the 4930k. Then do a real upgrade late 2018?
> 
> I don't get why people day 5ghz is normal on the 3930k then I see they use 1.48v - shouldn't the 3930k and 3820 have the same voltage tolerance? (Which i believe to be 1.4v 24/7)


Good cooling is the key ..... always


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good cooling is the key ..... always


Temps seem to cap around 64c

Unfortunately now the cpu seems to hate 4875 no matter what. I even tried 1.5v, 1.25VTT, 1.25 VCCSA and 1.5V 1.20VTT 1.20 VCCSA

It insta-bsods at 1.25/1.25 but lasts a minute at 1.20/1.20

Before it ran an hour at 1.49v no problem :/

Oh well, got a 3930k on the way.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Temps seem to cap around 64c
> 
> Unfortunately now the cpu seems to hate 4875 no matter what. I even tried 1.5v, 1.25VTT, 1.25 VCCSA and 1.5V 1.20VTT 1.20 VCCSA
> 
> It insta-bsods at 1.25/1.25 but lasts a minute at 1.20/1.20
> 
> Before it ran an hour at 1.49v no problem :/
> 
> Oh well, got a 3930k on the way.


What about upping the LLC ??


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What about upping the LLC ??


Is there any difference between say:

1.45v bios + Ultra High LLC -> 1.49v under 100% load
1.49v bios + High LLC -> 1.49v under 100% load

Once you have started stressing it? At low load, the higher LLC one has lower voltage, but does it affect them even if they yield the same voltage under load?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It depends if your using 100 strap offset voltage or 125 strap fixed voltage . The latter id try running extreme LLC


----------



## Derpinheimer

It seems you are right! Im using fixed voltage and 125 strap just like you said. Setting to:

LLC: Ultra High (second highest)
VCORE: 1.44 (with a loaded vcore of 1.488-1.496)

Previously 1.465v, High LLC

And it's happy again!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> It seems you are right! Im using fixed voltage and 125 strap just like you said. Setting to:
> 
> LLC: Ultra High (second highest)
> VCORE: 1.44 (with a loaded vcore of 1.488-1.496)
> 
> Previously 1.465v, High LLC
> 
> And it's happy again!


That's a setting most peeps don't mention cause its on auto . Xtreme LLC is next for 5 gigs +









I should know , 5432.1 is my highest o/c and for 3820









EDIT : Also those settings should boot up the 3930k your getting too


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a setting most peeps don't mention cause its on auto . Xtreme LLC is next for 5 gigs +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know , 5432.1 is my highest o/c and for 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Also those settings should boot up the 3930k your getting too


Only got about a minute of P95 Blend at 5GHz, 1.52v effective (Extreme LLC). Too afraid of frying it to go any higher

Highest core actually hit 70c then. Damn loop was cleaned 6 months ago and I can see lots of copper coating the reservoir... blocks corroding pretty badly. Maybe I deserve that for waiting 3 years for the first cleaning


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Only got about a minute of P95 Blend at 5GHz, 1.52v effective (Extreme LLC). Too afraid of frying it to go any higher
> 
> Highest core actually hit 70c then. Damn loop was cleaned 6 months ago and I can see lots of copper coating the reservoir... blocks corroding pretty badly. Maybe I deserve that for waiting 3 years for the first cleaning


Ive NEVER cleaned mine but mind you my gpu loop with chiller and A/C off is flat out hittin 45c @ full load .

CPU is on a constant chilled 23c water temp 50c max under load @ 4.6









Ya got 5 gigs though .









Try again and get a CPU-Z validation


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive NEVER cleaned mine but mind you my gpu loop with chiller and A/C off is flat out hittin 45c @ full load .
> 
> CPU is on a constant chilled 23c water temp 50c max under load @ 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got 5 gigs though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again and get a CPU-Z validation


Haha, well I tried but it doesn't like 5.0Ghz. 4.875 is good enough though!



Anyway, the 3930k came today and I see one of the corners has a chip. Think I should just request a return immediately? It's actually visible in his listing pics (top right corner where it's yellow), but I didn't know that was damage until I see it in person. It's only about 1/3rd thru the thickness of the.. yellowish part (doesn't reach the bottom)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> Haha, well I tried but it doesn't like 5.0Ghz. 4.875 is good enough though!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the 3930k came today and I see one of the corners has a chip. Think I should just request a return immediately? It's actually visible in his listing pics (top right corner where it's yellow), but I didn't know that was damage until I see it in person. It's only about 1/3rd thru the thickness of the.. yellowish part (doesn't reach the bottom)


That wont cause any issues .

Put it in your rig and test it


----------



## neoroy

By the way, guys is it safe to run "PCIE Gen3.0 patch" for Nvidia cards with i7 3820 or i7 3930K?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> By the way, guys is it safe to run "PCIE Gen3.0 patch" for Nvidia cards with i7 3820 or i7 3930K?


Yes it is .


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes it is .


Thanks mate








I hope it will stable for daily.

Mean while just tested 4.520GHz 113x40 with 1.26volt in BIOS :


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it will stable for daily.
> 
> Mean while just tested 4.520GHz 113x40 with 1.26volt in BIOS :


That should do the trick









If not just bump up the vcore a tad


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Hello guys, i currently have a 4820k and i'm thinking about getting a 4960x, what do you guys think ? I have a SLI of 1070's G1, and i always get a SLI of 70's every card generation... How long you guys think a 4960x would last without bottleneck ? I'm playing everything at [email protected], and i do not accept any other resolution, even if i have to lower the settings, my 4820k is always below 60% use, even without OC, you guys thinks it's a good idea to go to a 4960x ? Or am i making a mistake ? Do i wait another year so i can get it cheaper or even change to a x99 5820k or 5960x ?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayeCohenX*
> 
> Hello guys, i currently have a 4820k and i'm thinking about getting a 4960x, what do you guys think ? I have a SLI of 1070's G1, and i always get a SLI of 70's every card generation... How long you guys think a 4960x would last without bottleneck ? I'm playing everything at [email protected], and i do not accept any other resolution, even if i have to lower the settings, my 4820k is always below 60% use, even without OC, you guys thinks it's a good idea to go to a 4960x ? Or am i making a mistake ? Do i wait another year so i can get it cheaper or even change to a x99 5820k or 5960x ?


I am in the same situation and I decided to see what X299 brings first. Also I have already seen some used 5960X units for a sensible prices, so that's the direction I will go if X299 flops and gives no sensible improvement in performance or value. I thought about 4960X and more RAM but expanding end of life platform that may die in any moment and you will have extremely hard time finding good X79 mobo, and you will pay just like for new X99 ones, doesn't seem to be a good move. In newest games like Watch Dogs 2 those CPUs are starting to show their age too, even with 60 Hz gaming. I decided that CPU upgrade is not a pressing matter and I will wait for Intel response to Ryzen and decide what to do once I have full insight on the market and prices. There are going to be many opportunities for upgrade in Q3/Q4, used X99, new X299... I hate waiting and I never do that but doing major upgrade right now with current situation on the market is just unwise, unless you are sure that current products will fit you and you agree for prices Intel has.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

The xeon 1680v2 8c 16t unlocked IVBE is the best and last cpu upgrade I would do before I would even think about x99 or x299 ect ........


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The xeon 1680v2 8c 16t unlocked IVBE is the best and last cpu upgrade I would do before I would even think about x99 or x299 ect ........


I would love to get one of those, best price I can find on ebay right now is $799, tempting...


----------



## Krzych04650

Investing $799 in CPU for 4 year old platform that may die in any moment is certainly not something I would do. I got X79 because of how cheap it is compared to what it offers, I was temporarily out of money for upgrade, if I was to spend $799+ then I would jest get the newest platform, at least new mobo to have any assurance, and used CPU like 5960X that still has about 2 years of warranty, it is very similar in price and actually findable in my country. Maybe I am missing something out on this Xeon, I don't know much about Xeons, but if the price of used 4 year old platform is the same as half new half used the newest platform on warranty with a new mobo then whats the point of risking. Not to mention that if Intel has any intentions of competing with Ryzen value vise then they will have to release 8c/16t for about the price as used 5960x/1680v2. I still stay behind what I said, no major moves and investments until the situation on the market is clear and prices defined.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Investing $799 in CPU for 4 year old platform that may die in any moment is certainly not something I would do. I got X79 because of how cheap it is compared to what it offers, I was temporarily out of money for upgrade, if I was to spend $799+ then I would jest get the newest platform, at least new mobo to have any assurance, and used CPU like 5960X that still has about 2 years of warranty, it is very similar in price and actually findable in my country. Maybe I am missing something out on this Xeon, I don't know much about Xeons, but if the price of used 4 year old platform is the same as half new half used the newest platform on warranty with a new mobo then whats the point of risking. Not to mention that if Intel has any intentions of competing with Ryzen value vise then they will have to release 8c/16t for about the price as used 5960x/1680v2. I still stay behind what I said, no major moves and investments until the situation on the market is clear and prices defined.


it´s so hard to find a x79 mobo on ebay^^


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Investing $799 in CPU for 4 year old platform that may die in any moment is certainly not something I would do. I got X79 because of how cheap it is compared to what it offers, I was temporarily out of money for upgrade, if I was to spend $799+ then I would jest get the newest platform, at least new mobo to have any assurance, and used CPU like 5960X that still has about 2 years of warranty, it is very similar in price and actually findable in my country. Maybe I am missing something out on this Xeon, I don't know much about Xeons, but if the price of used 4 year old platform is the same as half new half used the newest platform on warranty with a new mobo then whats the point of risking. Not to mention that if Intel has any intentions of competing with Ryzen value vise then they will have to release 8c/16t for about the price as used 5960x/1680v2. I still stay behind what I said, no major moves and investments until the situation on the market is clear and prices defined.


Purely to benchmark again with ofc !









I wanna bench again without having to spend $3500 to go x99 , x299 ..........

That kind of money would get me a NA-T conversion done on my Lexy


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> it´s so hard to find a x79 mobo on ebay^^


There are many more of them then when I looked for mine, but most of them are from China and places like that, and most of the rest, mostly from Germany, are much more expensive than brand new X99 mobos, many of them basically as expensive as the most expensive X99 mobos. Not to mention what happens if you for example need specific PCI-E slots arrangement, how little your choice becomes then. It makes sense to spend those let's say $250 for used X79 to be able to get CPU dirt cheap, I paid for my 4820K about what you need to pay for new modern lowest end i3. In this way it makes a lot of sense and I took the risk with used X79 mobo and paid as much as for entry X99 to avoid paying $500 for 40 lane X99 CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Purely to benchmark again with ofc !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna bench again without having to spend $3500 to go x99 , x299 ..........
> 
> That kind of money would get me a NA-T conversion done on my Lexy


$3500? How? Even buying everything new, 5960X for ~$800, let's say some overly expensive $500 mobo and 32 GB of DDR4 3200 RAM for ~$250, thats not even $1500, and that is going unnecessary expensive, $300 mobo and 16 GB will do it too, plus used 5960X and you are closer to $1000 than $1500. Prices for X299 for unknown yet, but with Ryzen bringing 8c/16t to $350 range Intel has to release 8c/16t CPU for much cheaper than X5960 or 6900K, so you will probably be able to get everything new for around $1000, and this Xeon you are talking about is $750 by itself. $3500 is barely even possible with 6950X, the most expensive mobo and tons of RAM.


----------



## alancsalt

Easy at Australian prices, especially if you get the lot, and don't reuse any parts or ancillaries from a previous build.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Easy at Australian prices, especially if you get the lot, and don't reuse any parts or ancillaries from a previous build.


Tell me about prices, your prices are similar to ones in Poland and you earn 3 times more. Even if costs of life are much higher, you are still in at least 2 times better situation. Tech prices are high almost everywhere except US, but what matter is how it compares to earnings. 5960X is worth more than average salary in Poland, and average salary is not really a representative of anything, median is about 2200 PLN = 730 AUD.


----------



## alancsalt

Not just CPU, the whole PC, with psu, monitor(s), etc. That what we're estimating. To quote HOMECINEMA-PC "without having to spend $3500 to go x99 , x299". Currently he's X79. I understand what he's saying. I've dropped that kind of money (and more) on a new rig myself.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hello there ,

Just did a quick selection of the basic stuff I want if I was to do it ............

+ Cpu water block


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not just CPU, the whole PC, with psu, monitor(s), etc. That what we're estimating. To quote HOMECINEMA-PC "without having to spend $3500 to go x99 , x299". Currently he's X79. I understand what he's saying. I've dropped that kind of money (and more) on a new rig myself.


Switching platform involves changing CPU, mobo and RAM. This is what you have to spend money for. If he said "having to spend $3500 for x99 or x299" then I assumed that he means platform, not entire PC. What's the point of giving the price of entirely new PC if we talk about switching platform, and for one with very similar power requirements and heat generation, so there is no need to upgrade anything else. I wouldn't want to upgrade to new platform either if I had to spend $1500 on a new platform but I would tell myself that it is $3500.


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I am in the same situation and I decided to see what X299 brings first. Also I have already seen some used 5960X units for a sensible prices, so that's the direction I will go if X299 flops and gives no sensible improvement in performance or value. I thought about 4960X and more RAM but expanding end of life platform that may die in any moment and you will have extremely hard time finding good X79 mobo, and you will pay just like for new X99 ones, doesn't seem to be a good move. In newest games like Watch Dogs 2 those CPUs are starting to show their age too, even with 60 Hz gaming. I decided that CPU upgrade is not a pressing matter and I will wait for Intel response to Ryzen and decide what to do once I have full insight on the market and prices. There are going to be many opportunities for upgrade in Q3/Q4, used X99, new X299... I hate waiting and I never do that but doing major upgrade right now with current situation on the market is just unwise, unless you are sure that current products will fit you and you agree for prices Intel has.


Well, i already have a Sabertooth x79, and i can get a rampage extreme for about 50USD giving my sabertooth in return... A 5960x would be a better option if prices drop, but i would have to change the whole plataform, ddr4, x99 and obviously the CPU, a huge investment compared to change only the 4820k for the 4960x. Do you know when does the x299 comes ?Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayeCohenX*
> 
> Well, i already have a Sabertooth x79, and i can get a rampage extreme for about 50USD giving my sabertooth in return... A 5960x would be a better option if prices drop, but i would have to change the whole plataform, ddr4, x99 and obviously the CPU, a huge investment compared to change only the 4820k for the 4960x. Do you know when does the x299 comes ?Thanks for your insights.


Certainly a huge investment compared to just expanding X79, I am not ruling out upgrading to 4930K/4960X either, but it depends on prices of used X99/new X299 parts. If they are attractive enough then I will upgrade and if not then I will expand X79 to 6c/12t and more RAM.

Latest leaks say about launch/presentation on Computex, May 30-June 3. Availability is not known yet. It was scheduled for September but was rescheduled to June.


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Certainly a huge investment compared to just expanding X79, I am not ruling out upgrading to 4930K/4960X either, but it depends on prices of used X99/new X299 parts. If they are attractive enough then I will upgrade and if not then I will expand X79 to 6c/12t and more RAM.
> 
> Latest leaks say about launch/presentation on Computex, May 30-June 3. Availability is not known yet. It was scheduled for September but was rescheduled to June.


Thanks, i think i'll wait then. I have a 24gb 1866 RAM running in triple channel, don't think i'll need more for a while.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayeCohenX*
> 
> Thanks, i think i'll wait then. I have a 24gb 1866 RAM running in triple channel, don't think i'll need more for a while.


Hello there I guess you know that x79 runs _HEAPS_ better when you run your dram in quad channel config eg 4x4gb ...........


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there I guess you know that x79 runs _HEAPS_ better when you run your dram in quad channel config eg 4x4gb ...........


So 4x2GB is better than 2x4GB in X79, right?


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there I guess you know that x79 runs _HEAPS_ better when you run your dram in quad channel config eg 4x4gb ...........[/quote]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there I guess you know that x79 runs _HEAPS_ better when you run your dram in quad channel config eg 4x4gb ...........
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 4channel a few days ago, didin't notice any improvements, care to share where would be the "gap" ? Playing at 4k draws about 16gb at some games, nothing more, so i assumed that 32gb would be a total waste of resources.
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> So 4x2GB is better than 2x4GB in X79, right?


Well if that's all you had to install yes . X79 runs better in quad channel memory . I believe a minimum [email protected]

@SlayeCohenX You could use the rest as a ramdisk .


----------



## lanofsong

All I7 3820/4820 owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## ug1977

Hi Guys
i want to overclock my i7 3820 on a gigabyte x79-UD3
i have no knowledge to be honest - but understand the basics of what needs to be done

what i did so far:
1. I updated bios to latest version F20
2. tested heat - i got an issue there (up to 75 degree Celsius when put 3 hours on 100% load with Prime 95) as the installed cooler is not good for Overclocking (scythe big shuriken 2 rev B) - but i got in my other system a Cooler from Alpenföhn (cant remember what model exactly - but i know it can be mounted on LGA2011) that can do it
the other system is overclocked - but there was no knowledge needed as the MB from MSI offered overclocking for dummies with just some clicks in the bios  (with +25% clockspeed 8-10 degree Celsius cooler and much more silent then with stockspeed and AMD cooler put under 100% load for some hours -> so i will swap the Coolers and i should do fine as i don't intend to go "full nuts" on the overclock - just a moderate bump to 4,4-4,6 ghz planed. i saw guys going beyond 5ghz - but ATM i don't plan this...

Questions:
1. when i set a fixed multiplier to 44x (i think this is the max. for i7 3820) - can just do that straight without increasing Volt? i should be able to boot i think (CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG!!! dont wanna mess up my CPU) normally and do a test with prime 95 for temps and stability -> which leads me to my second question
2. what is the max. temperature where i should be not go beyond - just to be sure everything is fine and my system does not overheat
3. multiplier will give me 4400 GHZ in total i think - what if i want to move on - what do i need to do and consider?
i dont want to go beyond 1.3 V on the CPU as i read in some statments that in longer term it might affect your CPU + MB
Thanks for help in advance...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ug1977

1.4vc for 24/7 for about 4.8Ghz . Dependent on cooling . Look if it games and does what you want without crashing . Prime 95 isn't really needed but its your perogative









To go further you will need 125 strap and lower multi and high or more llc or load line calibration . Cant remember what gigabyte called it . I haven't had a 3820 for about 3 years now









But o/cing 2011 hex core cpu's run on the same method . I have many , many screeners here .

First page should have some settings you can look at and try


----------



## Krzych04650

:thumb:Interesting things happened with my X79 setup.I gave it to my brother (mobo, CPU and RAM), connected everything with his other new parts and my older PSU and suddenly I need 1.45V to achieve 4.5 GHz instead of 1.275 for 4.5 and 1.43 for 4.7 on my setup. This power supply is not bad, it was pretty expensive for a 550W back then, 2 years ago. It was sitting in old case doing nothing for over a year though. Interesting. Tried to tweak it but it just needs waaaaaaaaaaay more voltage. I also gave him my cooler so temps are around 70 even during stress testing, this CPU is very easy to cool.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting things happened with my X79 setup.I gave it to my brother (mobo, CPU and RAM), connected everything with his other new parts and my older PSU and suddenly I need 1.45V to achieve 4.5 GHz instead of 1.275 for 4.5 and 1.43 for 4.7 on my setup. This power supply is not bad, it was pretty expensive for a 550W back then, 2 years ago. It was sitting in old case doing nothing for over a year though. Interesting. Tried to tweak it but it just needs waaaaaaaaaaay more voltage. I also gave him my cooler so temps are around 70 even during stress testing, this CPU is very easy to cool.


Hmmmmm


----------



## Krzych04650

It crashed today yesterday at 4.5 and I backed it up to 4.4. So basically 300 MHz difference from power supply? Sounds unbelievable.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It crashed today yesterday at 4.5 and I backed it up to 4.4. So basically 300 MHz difference from power supply? Sounds unbelievable.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Hi sorry if this is not the best place for it but wondering on peoples opinions.

I am upgrading my CPU but staying on the same platform (x79) as buying new right now is so expensive. I am currently on a i7 3820 @4.5GHz, (Can push to 4.8GHz but needs more voltage and temps than what I am comfortable with)

Right now I am looking at:

i7-3930K approx £100
i7 3960X Current bid £110
i7-4930K approx £200
Xeon E5-1650 v2 approx £200+

What are your opinions on my best choice here? My minimum expectation is that I can reach the 4.5GHz to match my current CPU, even better if I can beat that. I am only running a H100i AIO cooler, and my MB is an Asus P9X79 if that makes a difference to the choice. I was thinking the 4930K might be faster clock for clock but not sure if it is worth the extra £100 over the 3930K, was also wondering could the 3960x be better binned?

I dont want to simply OC my current CPU more and burn it out as I think I might still be able to sell it on for maybe £50 or so. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Derek1

Asked before here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438072/3960x-or-4930k

The 4930K *should* do 4.5 but it is still a lottery.
Mine bangs away nicely under water at 4.6 @ 1.375 but I can push it to 4.8 but that is with 1.425v+. I got mine by chance after referring to the batch number list on HWBot though.
The 4820K I replaced which I still have for backup will do 4.999 but again with too high volts needed, but was great at 4.7 @1.375v. I was surprised at the significant jump in volts (1.5v )needed for that one to go +.3ghz


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Asked before here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438072/3960x-or-4930k
> 
> The 4930K *should* do 4.5 but it is still a lottery.
> Mine bangs away nicely under water at 4.6 @ 1.375 but I can push it to 4.8 but that is with 1.425v+. I got mine by chance after referring to the batch number list on HWBot though.
> The 4820K I replaced which I still have for backup will do 4.999 but again with too high volts needed, but was great at 4.7 @1.375v. I was surprised at the significant jump in volts (1.5v )needed for that one to go +.3ghz


Thanks for the reply, but that still doesn't clear much up for me, do you think I should ignore the 3930k and just see how dear the 3960X goes to? From what I read it seems both should be up to the task, so should I just go with what ever ends up cheapest?

That thread you linked had 3 people answer 2 said 4930K and one 3960X but that OP was getting them for the same price, which may not be the case with me. In my case the 3930K is definitely going to be £100 and the 4930K £200, the 3960X is an auction.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but that still doesn't clear much up for me, do you think I should ignore the 3930k and just see how dear the 3960X goes to? From what I read it seems both should be up to the task, so should I just go with what ever ends up cheapest?
> 
> That thread you linked had 3 people answer 2 said 4930K and one 3960X but that OP was getting them for the same price, which may not be the case with me. In my case the 3930K is definitely going to be £100 and the 4930K £200, the 3960X is an auction.


Mr Too Short's post about lower power, less temp and better IMC with Ivy E is best advice. Up to you whether it is worth it.
Only you know how much value you place on your cash. We can't answer that for you.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Mr Too Short's post about lower power, less temp and better IMC with Ivy E is best advice. Up to you whether it is worth it.
> Only you know how much value you place on your cash. We can't answer that for you.


There are a few days left on the 3960x auction anyway, so I want to see what price that goes up to, before making up my mind.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> There are a few days left on the 3960x auction anyway, so I want to see what price that goes up to, before making up my mind.


Did you get that cpu or not ??


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Did you get that cpu or not ??


Sorry, forgot to update here.

I ended up getting an Xeon E5-1650 v2 for £130 so I went with that. With a quick check it can do [email protected] 1.31, and [email protected] give or take. I have been busy so hadn't had much time to game never mind play about and stress/bench it. It also turns out my old H100i was faulty, it still worked just under preformed. I managed to get it RMA'ed after 4 years and a brand new H100iv2 sent out. I really pity my old 3820, running for years on a dodgy cooler. Temps now average between 25-30C Idle and no higher than 55c gaming, while about 66c (peaks of 70c)in stress tests.

Quick question reading up on the Xeon and I've seen varying reports on what a safe Vcore is for 24/7. Some say its same as the 4930K so use that as a guide. I have seen people say any lower than 1.4v is fine while others don't go beyond 1.35v If temps are fine what would you recommend?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Sorry, forgot to update here.
> 
> I ended up getting an Xeon E5-1650 v2 for £130 so I went with that. With a quick check it can do [email protected] 1.31, and [email protected] give or take. I have been busy so hadn't had much time to game never mind play about and stress/bench it. It also turns out my old H100i was faulty, it still worked just under preformed. I managed to get it RMA'ed after 4 years and a brand new H100iv2 sent out. I really pity my old 3820, running for years on a dodgy cooler. Temps now average between 25-30C Idle and no higher than 55c gaming, while about 66c (peaks of 70c)in stress tests.
> 
> Quick question reading up on the Xeon and I've seen varying reports on what a safe Vcore is for 24/7. Some say its same as the 4930K so use that as a guide. I have seen people say any lower than 1.4v is fine while others don't go beyond 1.35v If temps are fine what would you recommend?


Up to 1.4vc should be fine for 24/7 .


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Up to 1.4vc should be fine for 24/7 .


Don't think I will even bother to go that high, tried 4.7GHz @ 1.4v and I can boot and use windows but fails IBT and Prime 95 quite quickly, so looks like I will be at [email protected], which I'm quite happy with. Gives me the same or slightly better single thread performance and an extra 2 cores over my 3820. I also got a brand new H100iv2 cooler as I would never of realized my old one was faulty had I not upgraded to the 6 core. All for £120, so not bad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Don't think I will even bother to go that high, tried 4.7GHz @ 1.4v and I can boot and use windows but fails IBT and Prime 95 quite quickly, so looks like I will be at [email protected], which I'm quite happy with. Gives me the same or slightly better single thread performance and an extra 2 cores over my 3820. I also got a brand new H100iv2 cooler as I would never of realized my old one was faulty had I not upgraded to the 6 core. All for £120, so not bad. Thanks for the help.


You should be satisfied with that


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should be satisfied with that


Indeed I am.

Bar one major issue that is annoying me. I don't expect to get tech support help here but just mentioning encase it might be a OC'ing thing or a common problem that I never heard off. Basically at random times my PC stops trying and everything slows down to a crawl even just using the mouse in desktop. This can happen just idling, browsing the internet or in game. Some times I can game for hours with no issue some days I turn it on and after 20 minutes it does it. From what I can see in HWinfo nothing is overheating and everything looks good. CPU, RAM, Disk Use and network all seem normal. I have stress tested my OC and didn't run into this issue, I also tried to recreate it and never have, ran a GPU and CPU stress at once but it passed. Only thing I can think of is MB is faulty in someway or hopefully something that is easier to replace.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Indeed I am.
> 
> Bar one major issue that is annoying me. I don't expect to get tech support help here but just mentioning encase it might be a OC'ing thing or a common problem that I never heard off. Basically at random times my PC stops trying and everything slows down to a crawl even just using the mouse in desktop. This can happen just idling, browsing the internet or in game. Some times I can game for hours with no issue some days I turn it on and after 20 minutes it does it. From what I can see in HWinfo nothing is overheating and everything looks good. CPU, RAM, Disk Use and network all seem normal. I have stress tested my OC and didn't run into this issue, I also tried to recreate it and never have, ran a GPU and CPU stress at once but it passed. Only thing I can think of is MB is faulty in someway or hopefully something that is easier to replace.


1. The first thing to do is re-install all drivers with the latest ones .

2. Go into task manager and see what programmes are running and check cpu and ram and page file usage while this issue is occurring .

3. Let me know what you find out .


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. The first thing to do is re-install all drivers with the latest ones .
> 
> 2. Go into task manager and see what programmes are running and check cpu and ram and page file usage while this issue is occurring .
> 
> 3. Let me know what you find out .


Thanks for the help.

1. I have done so and also done a full windows reinstall.

2. I have checked on both Task manager and HW info, everything looks normal CPU, RAM, network and disk use all low or at reasonable levels(<30%). Is page file usage listed elsewhere or is that built into RAM or disk use?
I noticed 1-2 times while in game something seemed to have set it off, like big fight etc but then others times it might be during a boring less demanding period or as I said not in game at all but browsing or even sitting idle. I cant really recognize a pattern of cause. It doesn't right it's self once it happens its only a reset that will solve it.

Last night I had HWinfo graphs open on my 2nd monitor while in game to keep an eye on things, all of a sudden it happened at no real interesting point in the game. FPS dropped from from 120 average to 20, CPU single thread utilization dropped from 80/90% to 20%. Similarly GPU utilization dropped 90%+ to 10-20%. Thing is all the temps where fine. It just looked like my PC decided to it didn't want to work hard.

3. Next time it happens I'll see if I can get a screen shot or even log my HW info stats. For more info.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 1. I have done so and also done a full windows reinstall.
> 
> 2. I have checked on both Task manager and HW info, everything looks normal CPU, RAM, network and disk use all low or at reasonable levels(<30%). Is page file usage listed elsewhere or is that built into RAM or disk use?
> I noticed 1-2 times while in game something seemed to have set it off, like big fight etc but then others times it might be during a boring less demanding period or as I said not in game at all but browsing or even sitting idle. I cant really recognize a pattern of cause. It doesn't right it's self once it happens its only a reset that will solve it.
> 
> Last night I had HWinfo graphs open on my 2nd monitor while in game to keep an eye on things, all of a sudden it happened at no real interesting point in the game. FPS dropped from from 120 average to 20, CPU single thread utilization dropped from 80/90% to 20%. Similarly GPU utilization dropped 90%+ to 10-20%. Thing is all the temps where fine. It just looked like my PC decided to it didn't want to work hard.
> 
> 3. Next time it happens I'll see if I can get a screen shot or even log my HW info stats. For more info.


Do you have a spare PSU ??

Swap it out and see if that does the trick


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do you have a spare PSU ??
> 
> Swap it out and see if that does the trick


I have a fairly new Corsair HX850i, so I wouldn't think it would be that but I might have my older 750w still about, I guess its worth a try. I also will be upgrading my GPU soon. A friend who is waiting on parts has lent me their new 1060 for a week or so to test to see if that makes a difference. I'm hoping that it is either a part in warranty or my GPU that I am replacing. Really hoping it is not my Motherboard as even 2nd hand 2011 socket boards are still quite expensive.


----------



## Cloudiz

I must be doing something wrong, in every way i try to get 4.6+ i have to set my voltage from 1.4 to 1.550


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudiz*
> 
> I must be doing something wrong, in every way i try to get 4.6+ i have to set my voltage from 1.4 to 1.550


Try setting the LLC to high or ultra and that should help .


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do you have a spare PSU ??
> 
> Swap it out and see if that does the trick


So haven't posted here in a while as it is not really the right place for it as I'm now on the Xeon, but just updating you since you were trying to help. I tried the new GPU and the problem has changed form the PC going slow to not going at all, similar thing except rather than slow down and need a restart I get a black screen with a non responsive PC and need a restart. I also using a brand new PSU to no avail. I made a separate thread here to see if anyone has any suggestions but it is looking like it is my MB. So not only am I leaving the i7 3820 - 4820 club looks like I'm being dumped out of the x79 2011 one too. Just want to say thanks for the help/tips I got in this thread it extended the life of my PC for another year or more before needing to upgrade, alas it looks like it is my stop.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> So haven't posted here in a while as it is not really the right place for it as I'm now on the Xeon, but just updating you since you were trying to help. I tried the new GPU and the problem has changed form the PC going slow to not going at all, similar thing except rather than slow down and need a restart I get a black screen with a non responsive PC and need a restart. I also using a brand new PSU to no avail. I made a separate thread here to see if anyone has any suggestions but it is looking like it is my MB. So not only am I leaving the i7 3820 - 4820 club looks like I'm being dumped out of the x79 2011 one too. Just want to say thanks for the help/tips I got in this thread it extended the life of my PC for another year or more before needing to upgrade, alas it looks like it is my stop.


Best of luck to you , all the best


----------



## jkuddyh801

Hey id love to be involved too since im loving the X79 still! Got 2 of them the EVGA X79 DARK w-i7-3930K and the GIGABYTE X79-UD3 w-i7-3820 @ 4.7 GHz - My OCN name is jkuddyh801 - Here is some screenshots and URL Link to confirm my OC. Thanks in advance!

https://valid.x86.fr/micar1


----------

